# Ebay Trad Spoilers: Clothes, Shoes & Accoutrements



## AlanC

I'm starting this thread as an ongoing way to alert one another to ebay items that we might turn up but not be interested in personally. There are a couple of such threads on Style Forum, but many of the things I come across would appeal more to folks here than there.

One ground rule: This is not the place for selling something yourself. Either use the Sales forum or the thrift exchange for that.

Here are a few things to get the ball rolling:

Mens TWEED DB 3/4 Topcoat/Overcoat HERRINGBONE 40R:


Vintage briefcase, Atlas style (although not an Atlas)


Brooks Bros. white bucs, 10D


Gorgeous Nettleton tassels, NIB, 12C


Nettleton tan saddles, NIB, 8C


----------



## AlanC

*Move fast*

Brooks Brothers black tassels, BIN, $25, 9.5 C


----------



## Untilted

*Beautiful LL Bean Shetland Crewneck Sweater*

It's not in my size. 

but get it if it's in your size!

no affiliation with the seller.


----------



## tripreed

*Polo coats*

I'll take Alan up on this idea.

I've been perusing the polo coat listings for the past few days and while I haven't seen anything in my size, I have seen a few _very_ nice ones that someone should pick up. Note: the sizes I'm listing below are how the seller is listing them, but be sure to compare with the actual measurements because there could be some discrepancy.

46L

40R

Brooks Brothers 38R (it looks to me like it could be a 40R)

"Medium" British warm


----------



## nerdykarim

Looks like it's probably a sack.










> This is a gorgeous light brown camelhair sport coat with a light brown lining. I bought it from Brooks Brothers and never got around to returning it. It has just been hanging in my closet for a while now and I'd like to get rid of it. It is a size 42 reg. The pockets have flaps that can either be worn out or folded into the pocket. Check my other listings as I have other similar coats for sale.


----------



## nerdykarim

. An interesting piece...definitely GTH, probably a sack.










> Up for bid is a handsome medium green NWOT BROOKS BROTHERS "34G" blazer, size 42. It closes with three gold decorative butons and has a patch breast pocket and two patch pockets. It is lined in matching acetate. It is made of a man-made fiber which has a sort of nubby texture. NOTE: It is a true medium green. My camera doesn't reflect colors well.


(34G=the old 346 line. I believe it has fused lapels)


----------



## nerdykarim

It's a fine time to be a .










> DESIGNER: BROOKS BROPTHERS *346* 2 pc. suit sz. 42R.
> STYLE: Single Breasted with a 3 button closure w/2 buttons on the cuffs.
> COLOR: Navy w/a chalk striped pattern.
> MATERIAL: Wool
> WEIGHT of MATERIAL: Lt. - Med. Weight Suit
> CONDITION: Excellent


Trousers are 32x30.

I'll just keep editing this post instead of making new ones.
I really need to stop procrastinating...

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Another suit. Trousers are 35x32. BIN @ 100 shipped.










> Here is a gorgeous suit by Brooks Brothers, in a (Tagged) size US 42. The coloring of the fabric comes in a Charcoal Gray with Gray Pin Stripes ....gorgeous! This is a medium weight suit, but can be worn year round; Made in USA. The fabric is probably 100% wool(not listed) and 3/4 lining in the jacket. The jacket comes in a Trendy 3 button Single Breasted style with 3 exterior pockets and 2 interior pockets with a center vented back. The pants are a flat front, and cuffed. This suit is in Excellent Used Condition. Please check your measurements carefully against the ones listed. The measurements are as follows:


-------------------------------------------------------------------
Looks like it's actually a instead of a 45R.










> This is a Mens Gray Plaid Sports Jacket by Brooks Brothers. Selling for a family member. Most of his jackets are 45 Xl. The jacket is in excellent condition and has gray sued patches on the sleeves.The jacket does have a tear in the lining inside the jacket at the beginning of both sleeves. If you can sew, this will be a great jacket.The length of the jacket is 33 inchs, the length of the sleeves are 27 inchs. Shoulder to shoulder measurements are 20 inchs. If you have any questions or need other pictures, please e-mail us and we will get right back to you. Thanks


----------



## nerdykarim

...I think it's improperly buttoned.
$7.99 and ends in 20 hours.








-----------------------------------









-----------------------------------









-----------------------------------

Something about this auction strikes me as weird. It'll probably sell at asking price.








-----------------------------------

Abandoned suit jacket?








-----------------------------------

Southwick

-----------------------------------

Southwick.








-----------------------------------

Southwick. Looks really great...if only it was 40S


----------



## Joe Tradly

nerdykarim said:


> Something about this auction strikes me as weird. It'll probably sell at asking price.


Nerdy, you're an animal! Great finds! This particular one, though...it's been up a long, long time (I'd say about three months since I first saw it). Looks to me like a Press suit that lost it's trousers...so sad...

JB


----------



## nerdykarim

Joe Tradly said:


> Nerdy, you're an animal! Great finds! This particular one, though...it's been up a long, long time (I'd say about three months since I first saw it). Looks to me like a Press suit that lost it's trousers...so sad...
> 
> JB


thanks. i usually limit my searches to 40S but decided to go through and pick out all the sacks i could find in all sizes to contribute to the thread.

here's another one i noticed...the trousers will probably need to be taken in, but it looks like a pretty solid suit in good condition.

36x29.5+1.5


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers Blackwatch plaid and brown leather belt, size 40:


----------



## wnh

*If I only had the money...*

A nice Christmas party , perhaps?

And looks like a nice sack 3-2 blazer, but I don't think it's a 39.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Let the battle commence*

New Alden tassels 9.5D

Another pair of Alden tassels, 9.5 narrow


----------



## Untilted

wnh said:


> A nice Christmas party , perhaps?
> 
> And looks like a nice sack 3-2 blazer, but I don't think it's a 39.


so what size do you think it is?


----------



## Untilted

i think it;s a 37R. I just snatched that blazer. My first sack blazer! I hope the size is right and it works out.

If this works out, then I owe you wnh.


----------



## Connemara

It's closer to a 36S, but it's a nice catch Untilted.


----------



## Untilted

I'm a 36S!


----------



## AlanC

Not exactly ebay, but VersaceMan has a nice looking Polo duffel coat over at SF, size 40/42, NWT. Make him an offer.


----------



## Connemara

Untilted said:


> I'm a 36S!


Looking to sell anything?


----------



## DocHolliday

Rare Alden sighting in 9.5 ... brown tassle loafers. Starting bid is $49.99.


----------



## crazyquik

Brooks, 42 R, houndstooth vest with lapels. Starting at $10 I think. Not really me, and not my size, but a very professorial look and once very popular with the Ivy set. 


Golden Fleece dinner shirts, several sizes, all turndown collar pleated front I think. 

43S Golden Fleece charcoal flannel sack

Peachy


----------



## Untilted

Connemara said:


> Looking to sell anything?


Since I'm getting a new blazer, I'm getting rid of my pre-AAAT Ralph Lauren Chaps 36R blazer. I highly doubt you would be interested in it though. Feel free to contact me if you are trying to sell anything in the future.


----------



## AlanC

Okay, it's a Tommy, but a pretty cool patch tie:


----------



## knickerbacker

*J.Press 46/48 XL suit*

Wasn't someone looking for this size from press recently?


----------



## wnh

Untilted said:


> so what size do you think it is?


I really wouldn't know, but from my understanding a jacket labeled 39 (which this one is, by the seller at least) should have a chest size _larger_ than 39". Is this correct? I am also unsure of the whole S-R-L measurements, but 22.5" sleeves seem awfully short for a jacket labeled "regular." But perhaps I am wrong.


----------



## AlanC

Going by the measurements he provides, it's about a 36S.


----------



## DocHolliday

wnh said:


> I really wouldn't know, but from my understanding a jacket labeled 39 (which this one is, by the seller at least) should have a chest size _larger_ than 39". Is this correct?


Yes ... you have to have room to move/breathe. Usually there are 4 inches or so extra built in, so a size 38 coat will have a 42-inch chest.


----------



## nerdykarim

eBay seller has a lot of NIB tartan braces.
All are 5-day listings starting at $4.99.










Golden Fleece Sack
flannel. 43s 38x27+3


----------



## Untilted

Andover shop suit!



J.Press 44 R herringbone sport coat, beautiful


----------



## tripreed

DocHolliday said:


> Yes ... you have to have room to move/breathe. Usually there are 4 inches or so extra built in, so a size 38 coat will have a 42-inch chest.


I've always been under the impression that there is a 2" difference between chest measurement and chest "size."


----------



## AlanC

It depends on the cut. I think 4" is traditional, although you'll see a little tighter cut pretty often these days.


----------



## Spooter

AlanC said:


> Not exactly ebay, but VersaceMan has a nice looking Polo duffel coat over at SF, size 40/42, NWT. Make him an offer.


A wonderful looking quote. With wood toggle and hemp rope fasteners. Looks like the real McCoy. Once again, Ralph nails it.


----------



## ntw

Alden Tassle Loafers in Cordovan for 125 BIN:

This is the model 563. The seller doesn't specify that it is shell, but it looks like it and 563 is only available in shell... correct?


----------



## AlanC

Hmmm. Looks like shell. Might be worth it to make an offer as he says he'll accept them.

J Press Irish tweed, seems to be a 40/42S:


----------



## AlanC

For those interested in adding some Anglo flair to their AmTrad wardrobes:

Chester Barrie for Bullock & Jones sportcoat, 41L:



Chester Barrie for Harrods tweed overcoat, about a 40:


----------



## AlanC

Florsheim longwings, NOS, USA made, 12C:


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers/Alden Shell Cordovan tassels, 8.5C, BIN $119


----------



## boatshoes

Spooter said:


> A wonderful looking quote. With wood toggle and hemp rope fasteners. Looks like the real McCoy. Once again, Ralph nails it.


Yup. I've been seeing these pop up. If you're a 42 I'd probably go for a large but the arms may be a little long (fold them over if it matters, you'll like the extra length when it snows).


----------



## nerdykarim

eBay seller has a couple NWT Orvis shetland sweaters remaining.
No reserve auctions, starting at 9.99 (some have ended without bids)

I paid between $10-$15 for each of mine from this seller. They arrived very promptly. These are my sweaters 










Seller is very receptive to questions, (allegedly) has a flexible return policy, and ships quickly. Seller also has a . I have no relationship with him/her.


----------



## Untilted

I have done business with the above seller, he's very responsible. In fact, I'm going to bid on one of these shetlands, THANK YOU nerdykarim!


----------



## nerdykarim

Untilted said:


> I have done business with the above seller, he's very responsible. In fact, I'm going to bid on one of these shetlands, THANK YOU nerdykarim!


No problem.

For the trad girlfriend/wife (from the same seller):
. Six hours remain.


----------



## paper clip

I just tried a low bid for the watches. Out bid. 

"Sorry, honey, I tried!"


----------



## jml90

Nettleton Tassels $19.99 BIN 10N


----------



## djl

40R J. Press blazer:


----------



## Untilted

nerdykarim said:


> eBay seller has a couple NWT Orvis shetland sweaters remaining.
> No reserve auctions, starting at 9.99 (some have ended without bids)
> 
> I paid between $10-$15 for each of mine from this seller. They arrived very promptly. These are my sweaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seller is very receptive to questions, (allegedly) has a flexible return policy, and ships quickly. Seller also has a . I have no relationship with him/her.


Since you already received your shetland crewnecks from the seller, can you tell me how shaggy it is? or is it more refined?


----------



## nerdykarim

Untilted said:


> Since you already received your shetland crewnecks from the seller, can you tell me how shaggy it is? or is it more refined?


These represent my first real experience with shetlands, so my points of comparison are the pictures from O'Connells, Press, etc.

If I had to say, though, I'd say these are on the more refined side. The 'sage green' one has the appearance of being a bit 'shaggier' than the others, but that's a function of the color more than the wool, IMO.


----------



## boatshoes

nerdykarim said:


> These represent my first real experience with shetlands, so my points of comparison are the pictures from O'Connells, Press, etc.
> 
> If I had to say, though, I'd say these are on the more refined side. The 'sage green' one has the appearance of being a bit 'shaggier' than the others, but that's a function of the color more than the wool, IMO.


What is the country of manufacture?


----------



## nerdykarim

boatshoes said:


> What is the country of manufacture?


Tag says:

100% SHETLAND WOOL
*MADE IN MAURITIUS*
RN 70534
SEE REVERSE FOR CARE
--------------
HANDWASH OR DRY CLEAN
DO NOT BLEACH
DRY FLAT; DO NOT TUMBLE DRY
IRON AT MEDIUM STEAM

Original retail price is $59.00. I don't know if that's Orvis' standard price for these sweaters, if these are new/oldstock, or if they are made-for-outlet pieces (though I doubt the latter).

At this price, though, I feel like I got a good deal (especially with the shipping discount, which is pretty substantial).


----------



## Connemara

I picked up an Orvis shetland (sage green) NWT from seller redwoodloft for $9.99 + $8.00 shipping. Not a horrible deal, I figure.

I was about to buy a nice BB shirt for $7.99....until nerdykarim snatched it.  Good eyes, my friend!


----------



## Untilted

i guess all of us are "small", hehe.


----------



## nerdykarim

Connemara said:


> I picked up an Orvis shetland (sage green) NWT from seller redwoodloft for $9.99 + $8.00 shipping. Not a horrible deal, I figure.
> 
> I was about to buy a nice BB shirt for $7.99....until nerdykarim snatched it.  Good eyes, my friend!


The sage green is my favorite out of the three that I purchased (the other two were 'russet' and 'navy').

That Brooks shirt was a really close call...I know at least one other person was waiting to see where the monogram was. :devil:


----------



## Untilted

What brooks shirt on ebay deserves such attention? can you post a link to it? Most brooks shirts on ebay are factory seconds with averaged sleeve lengths.


----------



## Connemara

nerdykarim said:


> The sage green is my favorite out of the three that I purchased (the other two were 'russet' and 'navy').
> 
> That Brooks shirt was a really close call...*I know at least one other person was waiting to see where the monogram was.* :devil:


Indeed! Seems he messaged you first.


----------



## nerdykarim

Untilted said:


> What brooks shirt on ebay deserves such attention? can you post a link to it? Most brooks shirts on ebay are factory seconds with averaged sleeve lengths.


I think it was the that made it such a find.

The backstory: it was originally listed as having a monogram. Three people asked about where it was (Connemara and I were two of those three). It turned out there was no monogram and I pulled the trigger on the BIN as soon as I got the answer. Also, FWIW, I think I was the second person to whom he responded: my question is the middle one.


----------



## AlanC

*Pig in a poke*

Brooks Bros Peals, wingtips, 11C, BIN $50
catch: no pic until tomorrow!


----------



## TradTeacher

Connemara said:


> I picked up an Orvis shetland (sage green) NWT from seller redwoodloft for $9.99 + $8.00 shipping. Not a horrible deal, I figure.


I, too, purchased an Orvis shetland (pumpkin/orange) from this seller for this price. Haven't received it yet, but judging from your collective experiences it will be well worth the money...

TT


----------



## AlanC

I got an email from Bennie's Shoes that they have the AE Cameron currently on sale for $189.

https://www.benniesshoes.com/product.php?type=SHM&code=AE42073D


----------



## Boulevard06

I won the 46L Polo coat that was listed in a posting by tripreed. The coat was just what I was looking for. Thanks tripreed for alerting me to this. I look forward to receiving it and wearing it after a pressing and drycleaning.


----------



## tripreed

Boulevard06 said:


> I won the 46L Polo coat that was listed in a posting by tripreed. The coat was just what I was looking for. Thanks tripreed for alerting me to this. I look forward to receiving it and wearing it after a pressing and drycleaning.


Wow, congratulations. That coat looks very nice, I'm a bit envious actually


----------



## Boulevard06

I had a Polo coat when I was younger and I think that I've rather missed it, so I am looking forward to wearing it.
Polo coats were ubiquitous in the Thirties according to the men's clothing drawings in my old Esquire magazines so I am getting a retro kind of look and I love that.


----------



## Sweetness

If I didn't just buy one, this would be a doozie:

42R Brooks Sack Blazer w/ Patch Pockets ($12.99 + ship) with 5ish hours left:


----------



## boatshoes

Boulevard06 said:


> I won the 46L Polo coat that was listed in a posting by tripreed. The coat was just what I was looking for. Thanks tripreed for alerting me to this. I look forward to receiving it and wearing it after a pressing and drycleaning.


Good find. I've been looking for one too, but most I see on ebay are too expensive to buy sight unseen without trying on.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For members who wear a 10D, this guy has a great collection of old Gucci loafers and a pair of Polo suede tassel loafers (in black!). There's some wear on the soles, but the uppers look great, so just put some rubber on the bottoms and you're off.



Gucci doesn't make loafers that nice anymore and the suede Polos are a real find. Frankly, if I wore a 10D I'd buy the lot in a flash...


----------



## AlanC

Some shoes over at the Sales forum just listed including:



> Allen-Edmonds, 8 ½ C, Wingtip in Burgundy leather, original soles have covered with new rubber soles, $35.00 ($300 New)
> 
> Bass Weejuns, pennyloafers in black leather, made in the USA, Wilton, Maine,
> size 8 1/2 D, excellent condition, $20.00


NFI


----------



## a.dickens

Browsing around on a lazy saturday afternoon and came across this BB size 40 short, tweed sack.



The item description is pretty funny, with him not knowing its a sack and the roll over the top button is supposed to be there.


----------



## nerdykarim

a.dickens said:


> Browsing around on a lazy saturday afternoon and came across this BB size 40 short, tweed sack.
> 
> The item description is pretty funny, with him not knowing its a sack and the roll over the top button is supposed to be there.


I'm pretty sure it's actually a 40L.


> Length (Measured from bottom of collar)-- 32 1/2 inches





> Sleeve length -- 26 1/2 inches


A good deal for someone who is actually a 40L.


----------



## Untilted

J.Press Argyle and Sutherland Braces


----------



## Markus

*I think the Press label looks funny. Does anybody else?*

J.Press 44 R herringbone sport coat, beautiful

[/QUOTE]

It just looks like whoever sewed it in did a kind of sloppy job. Don't know if anyone would go to all the trouble to put a J Press label in a sport jacket, but... I just thought it looked kind of odd...

What d'yall think?

Markus


----------



## AlanC

I'd say it's legit, although it's not a herringbone.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Brooks Brothers catalogue, dated 1934. Someone here should buy it.


----------



## ntw

Lot of 6 Press Shetlands starting at 24.99:

Unfortunately for me they are all size small. I know there are a couple people here (untilted maybe?) who have had difficulty finding shetlands in S, so this might be a good option. The seller has several other trad/preppy auctions going, all for smaller sizes. I would be all over these if they were in my size.


----------



## nerdykarim

ntw said:


> Lot of 6 Press Shetlands starting at 24.99:
> 
> Unfortunately for me they are all size small. I know there are a couple people here (untilted maybe?) who have had difficulty finding shetlands in S, so this might be a good option. The seller has several other trad/preppy auctions going, all for smaller sizes. I would be all over these if they were in my size.


Nice find. There are a couple of us (smalls) on the board.

I'm pretty sure the pricing on these is going to end up a little out of my league.


----------



## Untilted

nerdykarim said:


> Nice find. There are a couple of us (smalls) on the board.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the pricing on these is going to end up a little out of my league.


I agree, this one is going to get nasty. SIX(!!!) J.PRESS(!!!) sweaters for 25 bucks? I see the price going up to 125 in several days.

By the way, nerdykarim, i see you bidding on the three BB tennis sweaters listed by the same seller. Damn those are nice sweaters, but tennis sweaters are not my thing. Good luck on those.


----------



## ntw

Untilted said:


> I agree, this one is going to get nasty. SIX(!!!) J.PRESS(!!!) sweaters for 25 bucks? I see the price going up to 125 in several days.


Yeah, I have to agree that this one will be nasty. I am watching the auction just to see the bloodbath of last minute bidding :devil:. Honestly if it stops at 125 the winner will be getting a great deal on six "brand new" (whatever that means on ebay) sweaters for about the price of one new cable knit shaggy dog.



Untilted said:


> Damn those are nice sweaters, but tennis sweaters are not my thing.


The Lacoste didn't work out for you?


----------



## Untilted

ntw said:


> The Lacoste didn't work out for you?


The lacoste sweater is great, but i figured one is enough.


----------



## nerdykarim

Untilted said:


> By the way, nerdykarim, i see you bidding on the three BB tennis sweaters listed by the same seller. Damn those are nice sweaters, but tennis sweaters are not my thing. Good luck on those.


to be honest, i'm not quite sure they're my thing either...i've never owned one.

i placed a 'placeholder' bid at the starting price and plan to snipe at a decent price just before the auction closes. if, however, a forumite has any affinity for tennis sweaters and would like to bid on the auction, let me know and i'll cancel my snipe.


----------



## nerdykarim

ntw said:


> Yeah, I have to agree that this one will be nasty. I am watching the auction just to see the bloodbath of last minute bidding :devil:. Honestly if it stops at 125 the winner will be getting a great deal on six "brand new" (whatever that means on ebay) sweaters for about the price of one new cable knit shaggy dog.


I agree.

J. Press on eBay is ridiculous. I'm expecting something closer to $350. The fact that you have to do a 'title and description' search to find the item is sort of a curveball, though...it will definitely be interesting to see how these end up.


----------



## Untilted

nerdykarim said:


> I agree.
> 
> J. Press on eBay is ridiculous. I'm expecting something closer to $350. The fact that you have to do a 'title and description' search to find the item is sort of a curveball, though...it will definitely be interesting to see how these end up.


aren't you glad you grabbed three Orbis shetlands a week ago? 

i grabbed one in navy and one in green.

if I win the j.press sweaters, i'm gonna return the two orvis ones.


----------



## nerdykarim

Untilted said:


> aren't you glad you grabbed three Orbis shetlands a week ago?
> 
> i grabbed one in navy and one in green.
> 
> if I win the j.press sweaters, i'm gonna return the two orvis ones.


Those Orvis shetlands were a great deal. Unless you found yourself in a bidding war, it might not be worth it to ship them back...you'll pay for return shipping and only receive $10 or so.

Either way, good luck on the Press sweaters! :icon_cheers:


----------



## abc123

nerdykarim said:


> Those Orvis shetlands were a great deal. Unless you found yourself in a bidding war, it might not be worth it to ship them back...you'll pay for return shipping and only receive $10 or so.
> 
> Either way, good luck on the Press sweaters! :icon_cheers:


Agreed, for ten bucks, you can use them as pjs and still come out ahead.


----------



## AlanC

, size ~40


, BIN $60

More button boxers:


----------



## knickerbacker

*ALden Indy boots*

Alden 8.5 trubalance last A/C = US size 9 C- I wear a 9 or 9.5 and just bought a pair of these boots in 8.5 b/d as they run large. They are the most comfortable work boots I've ever owned. If these were a b/d width, I'd be mad.


----------



## AsherNM

A sack suit - 
Possibly sack Camelhair blazer


----------



## Untilted

nerdykarim said:


> Those Orvis shetlands were a great deal. Unless you found yourself in a bidding war, it might not be worth it to ship them back...you'll pay for return shipping and only receive $10 or so.
> 
> Either way, good luck on the Press sweaters! :icon_cheers:


WOW, that JPRess shetland sweaters bidding war's last minute was intense! in the Last minute, about 8 bids were placed by different "snipers". The price went from 61 to 127 dollars. One of our other forum members (kmpowel2?) was bidding on it, but he got outbid the last second. My max. bid was 100, since I'm not a huge fan of cable sweaters and I only like three of the colors. I wrote a message to the winning bidder and told him he can sell me the kelly green one if he doesnt like it.


----------



## nerdykarim

Untilted said:


> WOW, that JPRess shetland sweaters bidding war's last minute was intense! in the Last minute, about 8 bids were placed by different "snipers". The price went from 61 to 127 dollars. One of our other forum members (kmpowel2?) was bidding on it, but he got outbid the last second. My max. bid was 100, since I'm not a huge fan of cable sweaters and I only like three of the colors. I wrote a message to the winning bidder and told him he can sell me the kelly green one if he doesnt like it.


127 is still a steal of a deal, IMO. The second bid on the tennis sweaters was *just* placed, but I still have a snipe placed (though if the response is as strong as it was to the Press sweaters, I doubt I'll win the auction.)


----------



## KMP

The winner did get a heck of a deal. Hopefully, he'll treat them well.


----------



## DocHolliday

Southwick blazer for Eljo's -- size 39 with a BIN of $35:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pair of Hickey Freeman tassel loafers, size 9D, on eBay . They look they were made by Church's or Cheaney, or more likely re-badged Cole-Haans, since I don't think HK makes shoes. Very nice, though.


----------



## AlanC

Doctor Damage said:


> Pair of Hickey Freeman tassel loafers, size 9D, on eBay . They look they were made by Church's or Cheaney, or more likely re-badged Cole-Haans, since I don't think HK makes shoes. Very nice, though.


Good catch, DD. I was coming here to link those myself.


----------



## ntw

Oxxford Gotham Blazer (BIN 46.99):


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> Good catch, DD. I was coming here to link those myself.


"Great minds...", etc.
But who do think made them for HK?


----------



## AlanC

I wondered that. The stitching on the sole is odd, sort of a channeled/stitched aloft combo. I've not seen anything quite like it.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> I wondered that. The stitching on the sole is odd, sort of a channeled/stitched aloft combo. I've not seen anything quite like it.


I believe that is called "Littleway" stitching, but I'm probably wrong. Other than that, I have no idea...


----------



## Untilted

Aran Sweater L/XL


----------



## knickerbacker

*40R Andover Shop Suit Full Canvass*

A few years old, tops; a nailhead that's been worn sparingly at best.

The seller being a Yale student gives hope to those in doubt of the contemporary caliber of higher education.....


----------



## Taliesin

*Golden Fleece 3 piece*

Sizing seems like it could be off. Perhaps it is a 42 or 44...?


----------



## nerdykarim

($9.99 Buy-it-now)


----------



## AlanC

. Looks like a good deal.

NFI


----------



## Doctor Damage

Those split-toe tassels are beautiful.


----------



## AsherNM

Lot of bowties - 

Lot of 14.5- 32 J Press dress shirts - 

For Ebay generally, I think you're best off deciding what type of clothing you'd like to buy, and narrow a search down until you've got all the ones you would consider buying (no more and no less), and then save that search and have it email you the results. You have have to sift through a lot to find the trad ones and/or those that fit you just right.


----------



## Kingsfield

If you are ~42R, here is a BB sack tuxedo jacket.


----------



## Joe Tradly

A beauty!

JB


----------



## AlanC

2 Brooks Brothers university scarves (70"), BIN $25/ea


----------



## paper clip

AlanC said:


> 2 Brooks Brothers university scarves (70"), BIN $25/ea


Sweet! I just BINed the blue, yellow, red, orange one.

Thanks!


----------



## DocHolliday

Alden bals in black, new, size 9, opening bid $49.99:


----------



## TradTeacher

Alden Black Tassel Loafers--Sz. 8


BIN of $59


----------



## nerdykarim

Currently $9.99


----------



## nerdykarim

$7.99









$9.99








The picture isn't so good on that one.

Camel Hair $12.99


----------



## spinlps

nerdykarim said:


> $7.99
> 
> $9.99
> 
> The picture isn't so good on that one.
> 
> Camel Hair $12.99


Wow. Great finds!!! Love the first and third.


----------



## AlanC

Get those bidding fingers ready, shell cordovan Florsheim tassels, NIB--10D:


----------



## RJATL

DocHolliday said:


> Alden bals in black, new, size 9, opening bid $49.99:


Not that retail price exagerration on ebay should be a surprise, bu the seller claims they retail for $450. I know the Alden Shop was selling them for $250 down from somewhere in the $300s.


----------



## AsherNM

3/2 Harris tweed with flap pockets and elbow patches, 42S?


----------



## AlanC

*Shell cordovan*

Two BINs, 9.5C, each $99:

AE Shelton/Polos:

Graysons:

AE Leeds, 9.5D:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's a pair of original Bean blucher mocs (size 9.5) which look like they have virtually no wear on the soles.


----------



## AsherNM

40R 3/2 tweed sack, not Harris tweed, from Charwood Clothes at Davidsons of Blacksburg-Roanoke Virginia - 

3/2 Herringbone darted Suit, 38R with 29" inseam and 28" waist 

40R classic black/white herringbone, 3/2 (I can't determine whether it's darted or not), not Harris 

44-46R patch flap with patch pocket light brown herringbone (possibly 3/2 and undarted) 

40R Brooks tweed Houndstooth Glen check, 3/2, 2 button cuffs 

40R Jos Bank 3/2 Sack tan silk tweed 

40R possibly trad plaid tweed 

Silk 40R houndstooth by Bespoke of Texas, 3/2 

Polo NWT Corneliani 40R possibly 3/2 black and tan tweed 

Brooks 40R dark houndstooth with red windowpane seeming 3/2 

40-41S windowpane 3/2 tweed 

42R 3/2 Brooks patch flap pockets 

An interesting Irish tweed vest


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. peak lapel tuxedo, 42R. I don't see any darts:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Allen-Edmonds "Bruzzano" bit loafers, size 7.5 EEE.
Brand new condition.


----------



## Untilted

TWo ralph lauren oxford sport shirts with logos:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Aquascutum trenchcoat, size 46L, located on the east coast of the US.
This is one of the coats with the older styling, which I don't think are available anymore (at least in North America).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pair of old Cole-Haan bit loafers, back when they were really good.
Size 10M.


----------



## AlanC

Doctor Damage said:


> Pair of old Cole-Haan bit loafers, back when they were really good.
> Size 10M.


DD, you may convert me to liking bit loafers yet. I think my preference is for chocolate suede.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> DD, you may convert me to liking bit loafers yet. I think my preference is for chocolate suede.


Ho ho ho...
The dark, dark brown is very nice.
But then so is black suede, in the city.
It's a shame AE doesn't make their bit loafer in black suede anymore, those are probably the best, for the price point.


----------



## Untilted

Brooks Brothers Blazer 3-2 
36 37 S


----------



## AlanC

Doctor Damage said:


> Ho ho ho...
> The dark, dark brown is very nice.
> But then so is black suede, in the city.
> It's a shame AE doesn't make their bit loafer in black suede anymore, those are probably the best, for the price point.


I'm still not sold on black suede.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> I'm still not sold on black suede.


You will be convinced, in time.
(I think I need to start an "ode to the bit loafer" thread...)

For now, 's a nice pair of C-H bit loafers in size 15D, brand-new condition.


----------



## Untilted

andover shop driving cap!


----------



## AlanC

Brooks/Alden black shell bluchers, 7.5D, BIN $305:


----------



## TradTeacher

Thanks for cleaning up my mess, Alan...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher

Bean Norwegian Sweater--Sz. M--Made in Norway


----------



## Taliesin

*Frigid trad*

Raccoon coat, from when Brooks was "Boston, New York, Newport".


----------



## AlanC

^ Amazing.


----------



## paper clip

That is an unbeliavable coat! In my size, too! My 3 yr old would think I'm a bear!


----------



## Connemara

Brooks DB navy blazer (horn buttons), 36S:


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*J Press Cord Jacket 42R for $16.99*

Check it out.


----------



## AlanC

Interesting. I didn't know that Press had sold through other shops. The measurements look like they would work for a 40/41 as well. I was tempted to grab it myself.

I'm going to combine this with the ebay Trad thread.


----------



## TradTeacher

Squadron A said:


> Check it out.


Thanks, Squad. I just bought it. I figure for that price, it's worth a try. If it doesn't work, I can put it on the Thrift exchange...

TT


----------



## AsherNM

42R Andover Shop BIN $140 shipped


----------



## kforton

*44R Ralph Lauren camel polo coat*

I know that Harris liked this one a lot. I can remeber being a 46, but never a 44 so I will have to pass.


----------



## PennGlock

That's a beauty, Forton. It doesn't get much better than that...


----------



## Doctor Damage

POLO! POLO! POLO!
Shoes! Shoes! Shoes!

Here's a bunch of outstanding PRL shoes on eBay, all of them in never-worn condition. Great chance to pick up some top-notch shoes.

1. Skull & crossbones house slippers, size 10D . For all your pirate fetish needs.

2. Dark brown suede slip-ons, size 9.5D . These are absolutely beautiful shoes, never worn.

3. Charlton brown penny slip-ons, size 9D . The ongoing catalogue item.

4. Light waxy brown slip-ons, size 11.5D .

Fer gawd's sake, someone buy these shoes, especially #3, which are made by Crocket & Jones. It doesn't get much better than that.

DD


----------



## Taliesin

*Christmas Trad*

A Brooks Brothers Santa costume:


----------



## AlanC

A guy at Style Forum has some very nice looking Polo bow ties for sale, NWT. Better hurry, though:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=25721


----------



## jml90

Tradly loafer 11b


----------



## Taliesin

*GTH*

A patchwork sportscoat from the Andover Shop:


----------



## nerdykarim

Untilted said:


> andover shop driving cap!


Okay, I don't even know my hat size but it was New: With Tags and only $3.99 plus shipping so I couldn't resist myself.










Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Doctor Damage

Belgian Loafers in size 9M. These are the tassel loafers with the hard leather sole, not the soft slippers. Very rare.


----------



## Untilted

red, orvis, 3-2 sack? blazer


----------



## gtguyzach

Untilted said:


> red, orvis, 3-2 sack? blazer


That seller always seems to have a lot of Orvis stuff.


----------



## Untilted

Yep.

I;ve purchased 1 orvis tattersall shirt, 2 orvis shetland sweaters and 1 pair of orvis moleskin pants from that seller.


----------



## AlanC

Vintage Oxxford overcoat currently with no bids:


----------



## AlanC

Polo/C&J black blucher:


----------



## amcd1917

Bass Moccasin Golf Shoes (?!)--Size 12


----------



## SGladwell

AlanC said:


> Vintage Oxxford overcoat currently with no bids:


$82 in the open market is quite a steal for that coat. (Admittedly, I recently bought a similar coat on the same block - horizontal flap pockets instead of hand-warmers, but otherwise looks the same - for $13, but it was badged "Cabott Clothes for Abercrombie & Fitch" and not Oxxford for NM and it was at a thrift store rather than on the open market. The one time so far I've worn it, I only buttoned the bottom two buttons because the lapel roll was so graceful with the top button open.

Hope the buyer was one of us!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Adlen cordovan tassel loafers, with very little wear, size 7D.



Alden tassels in black calf, size 14AA (very narrow!).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Stunnning pair of Church's brown suede tassel loafers, size 11D.


----------



## Doctor Damage

BB white bucks, very little wear, size 12D.


BB patent evening slippers with bows, size 8.5D.


BB lined penny loafers, basically the Sebago-made-for-Brooks model, no wear at all, size 11D. Good, sturdy, cheap penny loafers which someone here should not pass up.


----------



## AsherNM

40S Tan Camelhair BB Sack 3/2



44R Oxxford possibly sack Camel Hair with brown and light tan herringbone weave.



42L Chipp Suit, two button front with ticket pocket and other oddities 



Andover Shop 44R Suits:


----------



## TradTeacher

Squadron A said:


> Check it out.


Guys-
Just got the J. Press Cord jacket in the mail today. Wow! is it nice...The jacket liner has the Press emblem all over it (similar to how Orvis does theirs) and the cord fabric is sooo nice to the touch. Thanks again for the heads up! I love this place!...

PS..Is anyone familiar with this Orbachs men's store? The JPress tag says it was made for this men's store, located in Oklahoma City. I thought about calling the store to find out how they came to hook up with Press...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher

*Alden LHS Shell Cordovan Sz. 8 D*


----------



## jml90

Black AE (Birmingham?) 10.5D newly reconditioned


Burgundy Saratogas 10.5 C


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Brooks 3 piece Tweed suit. 44R


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Another 44R:



B2 sportcoat, pretty nice.


----------



## tripreed

LL Bean Hamilton Khaki automatic watch, BIN $50:



Seller has good feedback, though he does not offer any sort of return policy. For $50, however, it might not be too bad.


----------



## Patrick06790

Harris 42R:


----------



## Connemara

Damnit. The price on this J.Press tweed keeps going up and up. I keyed in $50.00 as my max bid, I don't see how I could justify paying more than that (especially since it has two holes).


----------



## egadfly

Bunch o' stuff:
Martin Dingman , black, size 38

, 92.5 sterling (formal Trad)

 Bills Khakis , NWT, brown, size 30.

 Polo Golf, 100% wool, , size 35

, burnt orange, 57"L/3.5"W.
Happy hunting,

-- Egadfly


----------



## Joe Tradly

Squadron A said:


> Brooks 3 piece Tweed suit. 44R


[drool]

But it will quickly price me out of the market, sadly.

JB


----------



## Foghorn

Heads up, that model is a women's watch, it is a VERY small watch,
F



tripreed said:


> LL Bean Hamilton Khaki automatic watch, BIN $50:
> 
> Seller has good feedback, though he does not offer any sort of return policy. For $50, however, it might not be too bad.


----------



## Untilted

Connemara said:


> Damnit. The price on this J.Press tweed keeps going up and up. I keyed in $50.00 as my max bid, I don't see how I could justify paying more than that (especially since it has two holes).


yea
another nasty auction. it really isnt that attractive IMO.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Nice jackets...*

Andover Shop Sack Navy Blazer--Sz. 42 or 44?--BIN Option

J. Press Brown Herringbone Tweed Blazer--listed as Sz.36, but seems bigger...


----------



## Tucker

Foghorn said:


> Heads up, that model is a women's watch, it is a VERY small watch,
> F


With a case diameter of 33mm it is indeed a small watch by the standards of 2006. However, the Hamilton Khaki watches sold by LL Bean used the same case and movement as the standard issue watches of the era, the MIL-W-46374B and -46374D...

I own several versions of the 46374 (A, B and D) and GG-W-113 watches and wear one at least once a week.


----------



## tripreed

Hunting themed needlepoint belt, 36":


----------



## TradTeacher

*LL Bean Shetlands--both Sz. L*

Made in Ireland:

This one is argyle:


----------



## KMP

TradTeacher said:


> J. Press Brown Herringbone Tweed Blazer--listed as Sz.36, but seems bigger...


Nice find! Anyone else want to take a stab at this? If not, I think I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## gtguyzach

TradTeacher said:


> Made in Ireland:
> 
> This one is argyle:


That seller has a lot of other sweaters too. I just wish they weren't all size large.


----------



## TradTeacher

gtguyzach said:


> That seller has a lot of other sweaters too. I just wish they weren't all size large.


I agree...I'm a Sz. M and was hoping maybe one of the two would work but, you know...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher

*Brooks Cordovan Cap Toe--Sz. 11.5 Narrow*

BIN of $50...


----------



## Connemara

kmpowel2 said:


> Nice find! Anyone else want to take a stab at this? If not, I think I'm going to give it a shot.


I'm certainly considering it. The seller PM'd me earlier to tell me he'd finally listed something in my size...that means I'm destined to have it 

By all means, bid on it if you want it!


----------



## AsherNM

Another Chipp Blazer 40S



3/2 Camel Hair Sack by Huntington 40S


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Alden LHSs in Cigar! (I'm not the seller) Rare ebay gem!



EDIT: Phil is that you?


----------



## AlanC

Polo by Crockett & Jones pennies with tartan inset on top, 9D


It's rare you find GTH penny loafers.


----------



## J. Fields Collins

*Shucks!*



LeatherSOUL said:


> Alden LHSs in Cigar! (I'm not the seller) Rare ebay gem!
> 
> EDIT: Phil is that you?


The word is out now....I bet whoever wins these badboys is going to have to pay dearly.

That is one amazing shoe!

J.


----------



## Patrick06790

Not eBay, but anybody wishing to ease into the squire/fogey odd vest mode in an unobtrusive manner could do a lot worse than on STP.


----------



## tsherry

*Know your size*

I would be all over those LHS in cigar if they fit. It really pays to know your size in that shoe. I'm a 12 D in almost everything, but an 11 1/2 C in the 986.


----------



## AsherNM

J. Press Madras Shorts 36 



39R Grey Camelhair Sack BB $90 BIN


----------



## Doctor Damage

These must be the ultimate un-trad shoes...


----------



## Joe Tradly

Doctor Damage said:


> These must be the ultimate un-trad shoes...


Oh my, those are fug!

JB


----------



## paper clip

Doctor Damage said:


> These must be the ultimate un-trad shoes...


Perfect for this time of year - elf shoes! Now only if they come in Lincoln green!


----------



## KMP

Doctor Damage said:


> These must be the ultimate un-trad shoes...


Dumbledore put his shoes on ebay? Weird.


----------



## AlanC

Doctor Damage said:


> These must be the ultimate un-trad shoes...


Are those from the Saruman collection?


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Are those from the Saruman collection?


Obviously, they would be white...duh.


----------



## xcubbies

Maybe you could file them down, Doctor Damage.


----------



## Patrick06790

Handy for climbing chain-link fences, should the need arise.


----------



## egadfly

Patrick06790 said:


> Handy for climbing chain-link fences, should the need arise.


Or for cornering roaches.


----------



## Foghorn

Props from the film The Witches of Eastwick?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

First thing I though was perfect shoes for Dracula.


----------



## jml90

egadfly said:


> Or for cornering roaches.


THAT'S NO WAY TO KILL ROACHES!


----------



## Joe Tradly

jml90 said:


> THAT'S NO WAY TO KILL ROACHES!


No, no, it's quite humane. They take one look and keel over.

JB


----------



## jml90

Joe Tradly said:


> No, no, it's quite humane. They take one look and keel over.
> 
> JB


I was refrencing a commercial for bug spray.


----------



## Joe Tradly

jml90 said:


> I was refrencing a commercial for bug spray.


yes, was trying to be funny.


----------



## jml90

Joe Tradly said:


> yes, was trying to be funny.


Oops
:icon_headagainstwal:


----------



## egadfly

Schoolboy mufflers:Paul Stuart all-wool, English-made, navy w/ yellow & red stripes: .
J.Crew, cashmere blend, navy w/ cream and red-orange stripes: .​Also, Press OCBD, white, 17/33: .


----------



## Doctor Damage

I would like to state for the record that I do not, never have, and with the grace of God never will own a pair of "pickle-winker" shoes like the ones I posted. Okay, back to our regularly scheduled broadcast...


----------



## Tucker

*New J. Press Viyella shirt on the Sales Forum*

I put a new, never-worn J. Press Viyella shirt on the Sales Forum. It's the creme black watch pattern, size XL. Buy it now so I don't have to sell it on eBay.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=63198


----------



## TradTeacher

*Southwick Blazers...*

Glen Plaid, 3 Btn., 40 or 42 L?...May be a sack...

Camel Hair Sack, 3/2 Roll...Sz. 42 or 44L (no measurements given)
$40 BIN...


----------



## egadfly

*Shoes -- small sizes*

B2 formal lace-ups (black patent-leather) size 7D -- BIN for $34.99 .

AE Bruzzanos, NIB, black, size 7.5EEE -- BIN for $89.99 .

AE Saratoga tassel loafers, black, size 7.5B -- BIN for $24.99 .


----------



## egadfly

*Sir Pendleton Overcoat*

Pendleton DB overcoat, camel, 100% wool, L/XL. Nice looking coat. Auction ends today: .


----------



## jackmccullough

That is a beauty!


----------



## AsherNM

In the spirit of the previous posts, a 42R tan covered zip front Pendleton wool jacket with patch flap pockets, BIN $25 shipped (Needless to say, the auction would be over were it in my size)


----------



## egadfly

AE Randolphs, black, 9.5 D: .


----------



## TradTeacher

*BIN shoes...*

LL Bean Suede Bucs--Chocolate--USA Made
Sz. 11 narrow
BIN of $41

Alden 684 Full Strap Penny--Shell Cordovan
Sz. 8D
BIN of $119


----------



## egadfly

*Real quiet at work today, so:*

Ribbon belts, set of 3, red/navy/grey stripe, fit 32-36: .

Clare College (Cambridge) scarf, black w/ yellow stripes:

Talbott repp tie, teal/navy/silver:

Red surcingle belt w/ embroidered tennis motif, size 38: .

Shetland sweaters, size large, by Orvis () and Pendleton ().

Scottish-made Aran sweater, XL, .​


----------



## egadfly

*Fulvues*

Vintage frames , , and .


----------



## paper clip

I @#$%^& hate ebay. I was just about to snag Bills Bullard Field Pants for $48.00 and some sniper got me with 1 SECOND to go. I know "all's fair..." but GRRRR. I just about threw my mouse out the window.


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> I @#$%^& hate ebay. I was just about to snag Bills Bullard Field Pants for $48.00 and some sniper got me with 1 SECOND to go. I know "all's fair..." but GRRRR. I just about threw my mouse out the window.


I believe it's God's subtle way of telling me I've spent enough.

Really.


----------



## mcarthur

*Ebay*

Paper Clip-
All things work out for the best!


----------



## Untilted

ELjo's 250 dollars gift certificate!!!!!!!!!! somebody's gotta win this. i decided to stay away from it because eljo's doesnt offer many options for smaller people like me.


----------



## AlanC

Armyhardhat has several Brooks shoes listed, including burgundy tassels in 11D and 11.5D, also three university scarves.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Nettled*

Who's got the nerve?


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Who's got the nerve?


A sad reminder of the later decadence of the Nettleton line.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Looks like a steal!*

Alden 986--Size 9.5D--Black

BIN of $40! Someone needs to buy these!


----------



## Tucker

TradTeacher said:


> Alden 986--Size 9.5D--Black
> 
> BIN of $40! Someone needs to buy these!


987 is the black shell cordovan. I believe that the loafers in the linked auction are black calfskin. If they were shell, that auction would have ended already at the BIN price (by yours truly).


----------



## AlanC

^ Certainly calfskin.


----------



## Andersdad

Lot of 5 knit ties:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Size 9D, a pair of very strange (allegedly) Brooks Brothers penny loafers. They are in an amazing oxblood colour, and look like they were made by Bass, so unless they are fakes (who would bother?) then they must pre-date when Sebago starting making the "economical" penny loafers for BB.

Someone should buy them . Not the sort of thing one finds often.


----------



## A.Squire

Doctor Damage said:


> ...Someone should buy them ....


I think this is the neatest thing and really hope to be able to do it soon.


----------



## Doctor Damage

A.Squire said:


> I think this is the neatest thing and really hope to be able to do it soon.


Ye gods, the Squire is thinking about thrifting?

Joking aside, those shoes are a very attractive colour. I wish Bass (or Sebago or anyone, for that matter) still made shoes in that colour. How far things have slid since the "good old days"...


----------



## Foghorn

Those were made by Johnston & Murphy for Brooks Brothers. Brooks discontinued that model & went with Sebago. The shoe was upgraded & sold by J&M as the Heidelberg. Sadly that shoe is longer available. I used to buy the Brooks model at the Genesco outlet for $25-$30 in the late 80's - very early 90's. 
F


----------



## Doctor Damage

Foghorn said:


> Those were made by Johnston & Murphy for Brooks Brothers. Brooks discontinued that model & went with Sebago. The shoe was upgraded & sold by J&M as the Heidelberg. Sadly that shoe is longer available...


Thanks, Fog, that's a great bit of info. I'm glad you recognized those shoes, good eye.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Odd size, but clearly brand new. One pair A-E "Grayson" tassel loafers in size 8B.


----------



## tripreed

GTH shetland? I might go for it, except I think I have enough sweaters as it is.


----------



## A.Squire

Doctor Damage said:


> Ye gods, the Squire is thinking about thrifting?


While I'm not above thrifting I was referring to the way you guys have been underlining the word "here" and making it appear blue and somehow turning it into a link. I'm working on it.


----------



## boatshoes

tripreed said:


> GTH shetland? I might go for it, except I think I have enough sweaters as it is.


BB usually sells something similar every year. It seems this year's model is a little more muted and made in Hong Kong. If you're eyeing the BB version of this sweater, jump on this one since it's the real deal.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Some interesting Barbour offerings on eBay.

in size 36 (i.e. 34), worn in but intact, includes hood. This is my fav style, now discontinued.

, size XL, now discontinued. Rather a nice variation on the typical quilts and in a nice olive colour.

quilt, size XL, this is the basic model and the only authentic one, in my mind. I still have one of these and I worship it. Microfibre? Are we poncy city folks?...nay!

and , short waxed riding jackets. My dad has one of these. Short, but nice.

, size 40. This is the archetypical Barbour waxed jacket. This one is used but looks okay. Has the liner too.

Weeee!
DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Oh boy, here's a goodie: Musto HPX Offshore sailing suit (jacket and pants). These are friggin' nice, top-end for civilian stuff, and you will never be wet again. Also, they will easily spot your body when you die of dehydration while walking the dogs...

Get it


----------



## Joe Tradly

Doctor Damage said:


> Oh boy, here's a goodie: Musto HPX Offshore sailing suit (jacket and pants). These are friggin' nice, top-end for civilian stuff, and you will never be wet again. Also, they will easily spot your body when you die of dehydration while walking the dogs...
> 
> Get it


DD: Very Trad!

JB


----------



## Doctor Damage

Brooks Brothers tan , with liner, size 46R.

Brooks Brothers , size 44, allegedly "vintage" but they certainly haven't offered one for several years or more. Wish it had a belt.

Brooks Brothers , in size 44L. It has the 6 button front; these days the BB coats are 6 buttoning to 4 buttons. For heaven's sake, *someone please think about this one*, I mean how many polo coats come up for sale? And the owner obviously has no idea what he is selling ("L" does not mean "large", buddy).

Brooks , in a munchkin size.

Brooks with liner, this time in a more normal 42 extra long. Looks good. Probably made by Burberrys for BB.

Oooh! Another nice Brooks . Seller doesn't seem sure of the size ("40 or 42"), maybe e-mail for some measurements. But lots of nice photos.

(Can you tell it's a slow day at work?)

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Burberry , size 40L, looks in very good shape and has the nice propery throat strap with buckle (loose, but just sew the throat strap back on, easy job).

SNAP! Here's a Burberry with all the good features. Notice the heavier cotton, these days it's visibly thinner. The seller is in Greece, so it's not really an option, but look closely at the photos and compare them with new coats. I've posted extensively on the old coats elsewhere, so I won't drone on today...

Burberry , the single-breasted model, size 44L. Good coat, but sort of boring, or for boring people.

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Polo , size XL. Of course these can be had at most surplus stores, but this is probably better overall quality than the USN issue ones (maybe). First thing is to remove the badge...

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Willis & Geiger in size L. It has some odd details, but W&G stuff was apparently always good. This is the sort of thing I imagine Patrick would wear while on the banks of some river or something...

Eddie Bauer with hood, size L. Nice jacket, if a bit too casual for most members of the Trad Forum.

Lot's of Filson stuff here.

DD


----------



## TradTeacher

Alden Indy Boot
Size 9B/D

Description says they've only been worn to try on...


Bill's Patchwork Madras pants
Sz. 35 waist/unhemmed--these don't appear to be factory seconds
The seller has a few other sizes in this pant listed:


3 Ben Silver Ties:


----------



## egadfly

Doctor Damage said:


> Brooks Brothers , in size 44L. It has the 6 button front; these days the BB coats are 6 buttoning to 4 buttons. For heaven's sake, *someone please think about this one*, I mean how many polo coats come up for sale? And the owner obviously has no idea what he is selling ("L" does not mean "large", buddy).


DD, I saw that coat and had the same reaction. I could probably wear it, as I'm a 44 (not Long, but approximately the same size as the guy in the picture), though it might need a bit of tailoring. I'm not sure what you mean by "6 buttoning to 4", though -- do you mean the coat must be worn with with the top button done? There don't seem to be any polo coats at all on the BB website, so I can't make the comparison.


----------



## Doctor Damage

egadfly said:


> DD, I saw that coat and had the same reaction. I could probably wear it, as I'm a 44 (not Long, but approximately the same size as the guy in the picture), though it might need a bit of tailoring. I'm not sure what you mean by "6 buttoning to 4", though -- do you mean the coat must be worn with with the top button done? There don't seem to be any polo coats at all on the BB website, so I can't make the comparison.


The current BB coats have 6 buttons, but the top two are spaced wide and cannot be buttoned. The coat above has 6 buttons, but it (appears) that all six can be buttoned. Note that the eBay coat has no folded back cuffs: thus, the sleeves could be shortened easily, but I'd hate to do that.


----------



## egadfly

Doctor Damage said:


> The current BB coats have 6 buttons, but the top two are spaced wide and cannot be buttoned. The coat above has 6 buttons, but it (appears) that all six can be buttoned. Note that the eBay coat has no folded back cuffs: thus, the sleeves could be shortened easily, but I'd hate to do that.


Thanks for the response. Two follow-ups: do you suppose the coat could be worn with the top button undone, or would it hang badly? Also, presuming competent tailoring, what exactly is the disadvantage of shortening the sleeves? I almost always have to do this on suits and sportcoats, as I'm a 34" sleeve, and 44 coats are usually 36".


----------



## TradTeacher

*BB Shetland Sweater*

Size M? Listing provides measurements--looks like a M or L
Maroon
Made in Scotland...


----------



## TradTeacher

*Looks like a steal!!*

BB 3/2 Sack Camelhair Blazer
Olive w/ Burgundy windowpane (similar to the one I'm selling in the Thrift)
Measures to about a 40/41L

BIN of $19.99!!


----------



## Doctor Damage

egadfly said:


> Thanks for the response. Two follow-ups: do you suppose the coat could be worn with the top button undone, or would it hang badly? Also, presuming competent tailoring, what exactly is the disadvantage of shortening the sleeves? I almost always have to do this on suits and sportcoats, as I'm a 34" sleeve, and 44 coats are usually 36".


Geez, I'm the last person for that sort of advice, but there are significant proportion issues with shortening sleeves too much or changing lapel rolls. And note that the coat is quite huge on the guy, so even if you're the same size as him that means it will be huge on you too. I suspect you really need to be a 44 Long to wear that coat convincingly.

My instinct is to take a pass on that coat, even though it looks like a great deal.

Lots of polo coats come up on eBay (or at least they did last winter), so it's probably best to wait until late winter/early spring when people start to empty their closets. So I advise to wait, for now, and keep an eye on eBay.


----------



## jml90

Doctor Damage said:


> SNAP! Here's a Burberry with all the good features. Notice the heavier cotton, these days it's visibly thinner. The seller is in Greece, so it's not really an option, but look closely at the photos and compare them with new coats. I've posted extensively on the old coats elsewhere, so I won't drone on today...
> 
> DD


My siZe too. I hate you.


----------



## Sweetness

For Dartmouth grads:


----------



## TradTeacher

Bills Khakis Tartan Plaid Trouser
Blackwatch Plaid
M2--Size 36
NWT (but, irregulars...)


----------



## About Town

*sprng showers summer picnics*

Here'e a trad style overshoe in a xl size

Item number: ebay item 220066740579

Or a classic sandal style in a small.For years this was the style carried by Brooks Brothers pefect for tasseled loafers and captoe shoes

Madras shorts from Brooks

Madras shorts from J Press


----------



## About Town

*Three classic trad looks*

BASS WEEJUNS Dress oxford size 6.5

Brooks Khaki Spring Jacket 42

Traditional Overshoes


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Alden of Carmel Fan Shoes...I hope someone on this forum picks these up! Very rare combo of Whiskey and Mahogany I believe.


----------



## AlanC

^ Tom, thankfully I didn't see those before they sold or I might have bought them. Whew--dodged a bullet!


----------



## mcarthur

*bbay shoes*



AlanC said:


> ^ Tom, thankfully I didn't see those before they sold or I might have bought them. Whew--dodged a bullet!


AlanC-
The Alden of Carmel saddle shoe in cigar and black cordovan was made on the barrie last with only "D" width


----------



## AlanC

There are a number of NIB Brooks shoes coming in from the outlets on ebay, several Algonquin split toes.

Also these:


----------



## Sweetness

Salvatore Ferragamo Penny Loafers 11B: 



G.H. Bass and Co. Dirty Bucks 11 (Note - Made in USA): 



Skiing Sweater:


----------



## Joe Tradly

Wowee! Check out this baby. Some lucky 40S will be pimpin' in this trad classic. Seller calls it a two-button, but I'm certain I see a third, rolled button hole. And patch pockets. Classic!










JB


----------



## nerdykarim

Joe Tradly said:


> Wowee! Check out this baby. Some lucky 40S will be pimpin' in this trad classic. Seller calls it a two-button, but I'm certain I see a third, rolled button hole. And patch pockets. Classic!
> JB


I think this is the third time it's been listed, too. I'm a 40S and was quite close to pulling the trigger when I first saw it. I think the pattern is a bit too loud and (blasphemy, I know) I like my undarted 3-2 jackets to be a bit more fitted.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Another classic. Green sack blazer (at least I think it is...picture is a bit grainy). 40S


----------



## Joe Tradly

Again! Lot's of sacks tonight. Beautiful madras. Again, seller calls it 2B,but I'm sure I see the buttonhole rolled over. 

Also, seller lists as a 46L, but with a chest measurement of 44", this is probably more like a 40L, or 41L.


----------



## Joe Tradly

nerdykarim said:


> I think this is the third time it's been listed, too. I'm a 40S and was quite close to pulling the trigger when I first saw it. I think the pattern is a bit too loud and (blasphemy, I know) I like my undarted 3-2 jackets to be a bit more fitted.


I don't know, Nerdy, it's pretty fly! I think you can pull it off.

JB


----------



## Vanderbilt

Joe Tradly said:


> Wowee! Check out this baby. Some lucky 40S will be pimpin' in this trad classic. Seller calls it a two-button, but I'm certain I see a third, rolled button hole. And patch pockets. Classic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JB


I've been considering this blazer, but I can't imagine where or with what I would wear it. If it was your size Joe, with what would you wear it and in what setting?


----------



## nerdykarim

Joe Tradly said:


> I don't know, Nerdy, it's pretty fly! I think you can pull it off.
> 
> JB


You might just have to take my word for it.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Vanderbilt said:


> I've been considering this blazer, but I can't imagine where or with what I would wear it. If it was your size Joe, with what would you wear it and in what setting?


Ha! I was thinking about suggesting some pairings to Nerdy, but I chickened out. Maybe the Squire will weigh in. I think he has this jacket.

Where I'd wear it is easy, pretty much anywhere I'd wear tweed jacket, to the office with a tie, casually without.

Colors are tough here. Dark colored trousers, dark grey flannels, dark browns, etc. Probably a pair of cords that would look good. And now that I look at it again, you could to the light end as well, even khakis, I think.

I'm boring when it comes to shirts: it's a white ocbd for me with this jacket. Others might suggest ecru. Squire would wear a pink shirt and it would look damn good. Not sure how he does that. Blue would work, too, I think.

Tie: black or brown or maroon wool knit tie (square end jobby). I have a maroon emblematic with gold hippos from Press that I would wear with this. Gold, too maybe?

Casually: black, brown, maroon, or camel sweater.

Check out this close up:









How'd I do?

JB


----------



## A.Squire

Easy matcher. I'll save my input for when it's really needed. You can't go wrong, though. What are there, four colors in the jacket itself?

_Pink shirt_, I say.


----------



## nerdykarim

My first reaction was blue OCBD and maroon or dark red bow. I can't figure out, though, what trousers I'd wear with it. Cords or flannels, most likely, but I'm not sure what color I'd pick.

...Maroon cords could work. Maybe olive green cords?


----------



## A.Squire

nerdykarim said:


> My first reaction was blue OCBD and maroon or dark red bow. I can't figure out, though, what trousers I'd wear with it. Cords or flannels, most likely, but I'm not sure what color I'd pick.
> 
> ...Maroon cords could work. Maybe olive green cords?


1. Charcoal trousers--flannel

2. Deep gray trousers--flannel

3. The above in worsted. I forgot about browns and olives. Add them in there somewhere.

4. Cords in brown or rust or olive

5. Dress khakis--wool content needed

Best of all-- a pair of multi-color specked Donegal tweed

*here's the kicker--you probably won't get much mileage from it. No more than once a month, I'd say.


----------



## Vanderbilt

Joe Tradly said:


> How'd I do?
> 
> JB


I think you sold me on it, Joe. See - all I needed was a little convincing.


----------



## Joe Tradly

A.Squire said:


> 1. Charcoal trousers--flannel
> 
> 2. Deep gray trousers--flannel
> 
> 3. The above in worsted. I forgot about browns and olives. Add them in there somewhere.
> 
> 4. Cords in brown or rust or olive
> 
> 5. Dress khakis--wool content needed
> 
> Best of all-- a pair of multi-color specked Donegal tweed
> 
> *here's the kicker--you probably won't get much mileage from it. No more than once a month, I'd say.


I'm pretty sure I said most of those things.

Plus, the skill is not in the pants, it's in the shirt/tie!

JB


----------



## A.Squire

Joe Tradly said:


> I'm pretty sure I said most of those things.
> 
> Plus, the skill is not in the pants, it's in the shirt/tie!
> 
> JB


Yeah? Well I'm pretty sure I said _all_ of those things.

_and_ The skill is all in the pants--ask Familyman.

_and_ What do you know about ties anyway? (I'll share this with the other members. Something for them to keep in mind should they ever consult you in the future)--Joe PM'ed a photo of his Conn Tartan (tie), guess what it's not a tie at all it's an *ascot*. That's a thread he hopes hurries on down the page.


----------



## Joe Tradly

A.Squire said:


> Yeah? Well I'm pretty sure I said _all_ of those things.
> 
> _and_ The skill is all in the pants--ask Familyman.
> 
> _and_ What do you know about ties anyway? (I'll share this with the other members. Something for them to keep in mind should they ever consult you in the future)--Joe PM'ed a photo of his Conn Tartan (tie), guess what it's not a tie at all it's an *ascot*. That's a thread he hopes hurries on down the page.


Weren't you going to bed?

JB


----------



## AlanC




----------



## TradTeacher

Church's Penny Loafer
Size 8.5D
Cordovan (probably not shell...)

Beautiful shoe...


----------



## AlanC

^ Good day to be an 8 1/2.


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> ^ Good day to be an 8 1/2.


Not if your New Year's resolution set strict limits on shoe acquisitions.
ic12337:


----------



## Patrick06790

These appear serviceable for someone with fairly big feet who wishes to play around with dyes or antiquing.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## LeatherSOUL

Somebody just posted a ton of Aldens, including All Weather Walkers and Plaza Black Calf Bals...Zero feedback rating, but a great deal to be had!


----------



## LeatherSOUL

About my last thread-the more I look at his auctions the more I am thinking something is fishy...


----------



## AlanC

^ Tom, pretty much all of his pics are stock photos. I'd steer clear of him.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AlanC said:


> ^ Tom, pretty much all of his pics are stock photos. I'd steer clear of him.


Yeah, I thought I was doing a service but maybe we should all steer clear of this guy. Sorry!


----------



## Taliesin

*Club collars*

This seller has four or five BB club collar shirts, in 15.5 and 16:

https://stores.ebay.com/PLATINUM-Sa..._W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ7340975QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## AlanC

These are Crockett & Jones Hand Grade, and a steal. I have the same shoes and they run small. These might very well work for a 9.5.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Polo "Jaguar" slippers, size 9.5D in brown velvet . Albert slippers, you know the fancy velvet ones. These look really narrow for a D width.

Another pair of Polo "Jaguar" slippers, this time size 9D .

Oh boy, more silly "Jaguar" slippers, sizes , , and . Tis the season for house slippers, apparently.

Thank the universe, here's something rational: a pair of Polo "Charlton" penny loafers in size 8D, .

The holy grail: Darlton tassels...but are they real? The seller describes them as "marked 11.5 E, which converts to a 12D US" and "model: ALM5976O" (whatever that means). Hmm... Get them .

Brown suede Polo "Redway" tassel loafers, size 10.5D . Very nice shoes.

...and back to the zany slippers. These ones are black with the PRL logo embroidered on the front. Size 12-13 (???), . Bit banged up, but probably still a runner.

DD


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT Brooksease Sack 40R BIN $149


----------



## JordanW

Wish I was a 36":

"1960's Vintage J Press Madras Shorts"


----------



## TradTeacher

J. Press Brown Harris Tweed Jacket
Size 42L
3/2 Roll; Not sure if it's a sack, but most likely is...


----------



## TradTeacher

*Auction Ends At 1 EST Today!!*

AE "Hamilton" Penny Loafers
Size 10.5D
Seller lists these as genuine Shell Cordovan; says they called AE to verify #'s inside shoe...
Listing is still cheap ($26 as of 5:45 a.m. est) but ends in a few hours...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Overcoat time...mostly oddball stuff...but fun to view...

Brooks Brothers single-breasted wool overcoat, balmacan(sp) style, size...they don't have a size, but maybe one of our resident eBay experts can probably deduce a size from the measurements .

is a complete oddity: a Banana Republic covert coat with velvet collar? Size XL. Actually, it looks rather nifty and if I saw it in a thrift store I'd nab it.

Another Brooks Brothers wool balmacan . Size XL. "Model is normally a size 42Reg @ 6 feet and 170 lbs;and it is a bit roomy on him." Actually, it looks fine.

Brooks herringbone wool single-breasted, size 40R, . This would be a smart buy, if it fits someone.

Hickey Freeman herringbone wool overcoat, size 50, .

Oooooh! British warmer, size 40L(?), . Judging by the sleeve measurement, I'd say more like 38L, but hey ho.

Some Italian overcoat, very nice, size 38R, . Not trad at all, but absolutely beautiful coat.

...and for the insane, I suggest a Ralph Lauren double-breasted, full-length, gold-buttoned (10 of 'em!) wool overcoat, . Complete with epaulets. Even if this doesn't interest you, I recommend looking at the photos. Amazing!

Holy crap! 's another one. I guess it's time to call it a night and get off the internet.

DD

P.S.: Not sure why old mackinaw is in the eBay overcoat section, but these coats took US soldiers across Europe. Rare vintage coat. I wish you could get them today (or something similar).


----------



## tripreed

Doctor Damage said:


> ...and for the insane, I suggest a Ralph Lauren double-breasted, full-length, gold-buttoned (10 of 'em!) wool overcoat, . Complete with epaulets. Even if this doesn't interest you, I recommend looking at the photos. Amazing!
> 
> Holy crap! 's another one. I guess it's time to call it a night and get off the internet.


Man, those Polo coats are sweet, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JSK

Haha. I was hoping these would fly under the radar.



TradTeacher said:


> AE "Hamilton" Penny Loafers
> Size 10.5D
> Seller lists these as genuine Shell Cordovan; says they called AE to verify #'s inside shoe...
> Listing is still cheap ($26 as of 5:45 a.m. est) but ends in a few hours...


----------



## HistoryDoc

Gray BB sport coat 44L 3Btn. Looks like a good deal.


----------



## KMP

Murray's Toggery jacket in about a size 42 R. Whale fanatics rejoice.


----------



## A.Squire

It'll cost the sniper more than a c-note.


----------



## A.Squire

Doctor Damage said:


> Polo "Jaguar" slippers, size 9.5D in brown velvet . Albert slippers, you know the fancy velvet ones. These look really narrow for a D width.
> 
> Another pair of Polo "Jaguar" slippers, this time size 9D .
> 
> Oh boy, more silly "Jaguar" slippers, sizes , , and . Tis the season for house slippers, apparently.
> 
> DD


Please continue your watch. I monitor this thread for gems such as you have listed. One day I will stumble upon my size.


----------



## Joe Tradly

HistoryDoc said:


> Gray BB sport coat 44L 3Btn. Looks like a good deal.


Danger, danger, looks like an orphaned suit.

JB


----------



## Patrick06790

- the black ones are relatively easy to find, not so the brown.


----------



## jml90

Patrick06790 said:


> - the black ones are relatively easy to find, not so the brown.


Not a bad price though I got my brown ones for $25


----------



## egadfly

*Buncha stuff*

Vintage size 36 gator strap with monogrammable sterling buckle:

Set of three B2 wool argyles (green, tan, gray):

Oxford Blue waxed cotton jacket, brown, XL:

Ben Silver ties:, , and

Bills Bullard Field Pants in several colors and sizes: here

Burberry trench, 44L:

Press Harris tweed, size 44: (looks like a tip-over, but seller's got the top button done)

Vintage Pendleton car coat, tan, size 42:

Lord Jeff Shetland sweater, "The Moors", made in Scotland, large:


----------



## nerdykarim

NWT Bill's M2 cords 36


----------



## AsherNM

The Shoe Mart has an ebay store - https://myworld.ebay.com/theshoemart/ I just bought a pair of Sebago Classics from them (though most of their auctions have a high starting bid).


----------



## CJG

*41S 2/3B Brooksease in Navy Check*

Oops, I listed this on eBay and later remembered this thread!

(pretty nice suit, just a little big on me)


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Somebody listed this JM Weston loafer as a Johnston & Murphy loafer! This may be a deal!


----------



## egadfly

Bean Norwegian Sweater, medium: . Looks to be the real deal.


----------



## Connemara

Polo RL seersucker braces. Too cool.


----------



## TradTeacher

Alden Shell Cordovan Chukka Boot
Size 12 B/D

Beautiful boot w/ a cheap opening bid...


----------



## TradTeacher

*One day left and no bids yet...*

J. Press Brown Herringbone Tweed Jacket
3/2 Roll
Size looks like a 42-44L
Measurements: 34" long; Pit 2 Pit 24"; Sleeve 26"

Someone here needs to get this!


----------



## HistoryDoc

I am bidding on it.


----------



## tsweetland

*IS this a sack?*

Is this a sack? Does Orvis makes sportcoats that aren't sacks?


----------



## SGladwell

LeatherSOUL said:


> Somebody listed this JM Weston loafer as a Johnston & Murphy loafer! This may be a deal!


Wow. If I bought used shoes (nothing wrong with it, just a hangup I have) I would consider taking a punt on those. The Weston 180 is way, way better than the shoes commonly discussed here. Including, in my view, Aldens. 

As it happens, I recently bought a pair of black Weston 180's with leather soles, after having enjoyed a medium brown pair for years. Just note that the 180 runs pretty large. I'm an 11E or 11.5 in AE depending on last, a pretty reliable 10.5 in English shoes, an 11.5 in most of the American-market Ferragamo Tramezza lasts, but I take a 9.5D in the 180. In other words, if one normally takes a US 9.5, forget it. But if one's feet are normally on the narrow side of 11D, they may work very well.


----------



## rnoldh

Here is a NWT Verri retro looking Gabardine Overcoat at a great price:










I don't know if this is really a Trad, but I have a feeling it's going to go at a low price, and it's certainly classic!


----------



## TradTeacher

*Heads up, History Doc...*

Press Harris Tweed Jacket
3/2 Herringbone Tweed
Size 44R

Press Navy Blazer--Size 42R


----------



## AldenPyle

Is that Navy Press blazer an orphan suit jacket?


----------



## Joe Tradly

AldenPyle said:


> Is that Navy Press blazer an orphan suit jacket?


I thought that too, but the lining seems to scream blazer. Not sure I've ever seen a OTR suit jacket with a lining that contrasts that much.

JB


----------



## Untilted

eljo's canvassed suit. 20 dollars buy it now.


----------



## jml90

Vintage Sears longwings BIN $25 Size 10


----------



## septa

GTH shetland



other good looking sweaters

Brooks Brothers





Jacobsons (made in Scotland)



An oddball from the Andover Shop



its listed as black pinstripe with a waist of 40 and an inseam of 28!

Andover Tweed


----------



## lostinaustin

*Two Andover Shop Suits - 39 Short*

Two suits in one auction.

It's sleeper ad, because it doesn't mention brand in the title.


----------



## Untilted

Eljo's 3-2 Sack suit 41L


----------



## Untilted

Preppy Lacoste Cricket / Tennis Sweater with navy and burgundy stripes at the neck and the waist



Lot of 2 Ralph Lauren oxford shirts in preppy stripes Small


----------



## Patrick06790

*A weird one*

Check out these


----------



## JohnMS

*AE Boots*

Johnny Carson used to wear boots that looked similar to those. I can't imagine they were AE, but who knows.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Edward Green for Ralph Lauren, light-brown tassels, size 10D. See the magic for yourself . I have no idea if these are genuine, but they are nonetheless magnificent.

Oh boy, 's another pair of the same shoe, this time size 9.5B. These might fit you, AlanC... <smile>

DD


----------



## TradTeacher

*Somewhat of a rarity...*

Russell Moccasin NIB Camp Mocs
Size 10.5 D
A favorite maker of some on the forum, though I think not many have tried their mocs. Perhaps a good chance for someone (bidding is a shade over $30 right now)...


----------



## Joe Tradly

Wow....not sure what I've gotten myself into, but I just bought this. I don't think it's really black, but a dark charcoal. And I'm banking big time on there being extra material to let out of the inseam. Might have just taken a huge gamble...

Details to follow.

JB



septa said:


> An oddball from the Andover Shop
> 
> its listed as black pinstripe with a waist of 40 and an inseam of 28!


----------



## egadfly

*Original Bean "Norwegian" Sweaters*

There are a number of these on the 'bay right now, including some "rarities" like this , a , and cardigan versions in and a . Preppie staples, all.

EGF


----------



## septa

Joe Tradly said:


> Wow....not sure what I've gotten myself into, but I just bought this. I don't think it's really black, but a dark charcoal. And I'm banking big time on there being extra material to let out of the inseam. Might have just taken a huge gamble...
> 
> Details to follow.
> 
> JB


I doubt it is black. You are probably right that it is dark charcoal; its the inseam lenght that worries me. Good luck and report back on what you find.
septa


----------



## Joe Tradly

septa said:


> I doubt it is black. You are probably right that it is dark charcoal; its the inseam lenght that worries me. Good luck and report back on what you find.
> septa


Seller just emailed me to tell me he has a gray glenplaid of the same kind of suit. I don't know if it's up yet.

JB


----------



## zarathustra

Joe Tradly said:


> Seller just emailed me to tell me he has a gray glenplaid of the same kind of suit. I don't know if it's up yet.
> 
> JB


I so want the glenplaid. esp if it is a three piece. I almost bid on the suit you got Joe. I just thought it was too good to be true.


----------



## Joe Tradly

zarathustra said:


> I so want the glenplaid. esp if it is a three piece. I almost bid on the suit you got Joe. I just thought it was too good to be true.


Are you closer to a 28 inseam? If so, you might end up with the one I got!

JB


----------



## zarathustra

Joe Tradly said:


> Are you closer to a 28 inseam? If so, you might end up with the one I got!
> 
> JB


Depending on where the waist sits on me... I am about a 29ish. I am all torso and no legs. Blame my Scottish heritage for that one. 
(That and I wear my pants lower than my natural waist.)


----------



## egadfly

zarathustra said:


> Depending on where the waist sits on me... I am about a 29ish. I am all torso and no legs. Blame my Scottish heritage for that one.


Thus spake ... oh, nevermind.


----------



## Joe Tradly

zarathustra said:


> Depending on where the waist sits on me... I am about a 29ish. I am all torso and no legs. Blame my Scottish heritage for that one.
> (That and I wear my pants lower than my natural waist.)


Z, he found the glenplaid Andover Shop: 300062732804

JB


----------



## zarathustra

Joe Tradly said:


> Z, he found the glenplaid Andover Shop: 300062732804
> 
> JB


Ha. Ebay blocked my email to him. Joe, will you please pm me his address. Since the item has ended and I have not bid, ebay blocks the mail to him. Ha.


----------



## Archy

*Brooks tweed sack NWT 43R*

Vintage classic BB 3-2 Sack, Patch pockets. New with tags. $35 BIN


----------



## HistoryDoc

A beauty. I wish I wore a 43R!


----------



## jml90

RUN DON"T WALK! AE Cambridge black shells BIN $45


----------



## Patrick06790

This would work for me but a) I already have a similar two-piece and b) the starting price is a little steep for me.


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers 40 L 3/2 blazer that appears to be a sack, but the seller claims it's 60% polyester, 40% wool. Hmm.

.

*Edit:* Has ended with BIY. I'm really hoping that it was actually a poly blend and that I didn't just pass this up.


----------



## giff74

I couldnt decide if this would be a good place to ask this question, but here goes. I have been watching some of this guys suits,

https://stores.ebay.com/DISCOUNT-RE...QfsopZ1QQftsZ2QQsaselZ335371867QQsofpZ0QQtZkm

He has perfect feedback, but is selling the suits so cheap I couldnt decide if I wanted to buy one or not. I have lost a good bit of weight and my tailor is telling me I am down to my last alterations with my current clothing. So I am looking for the best suits, for the least amount of money because they may only get worn for a few months.

I appreciate any feedback you guys have!

Giff


----------



## AlanC

I think you could do better for the price, particularly if you don't mind gently used stuff. Take a look at the auctions from sartorialsolutions for one example. Post your size and you'll have lots of suggestions.

I see you hail from our finest state--whereabouts?

Congratulations on the weight loss. You'll never regret it. I've been there.


----------



## giff74

AlanC said:


> I think you could do better for the price, particularly if you don't mind gently used stuff. Take a look at the auctions from sartorialsolutions for one example. Post your size and you'll have lots of suggestions.
> 
> I see you hail from our finest state--whereabouts?
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss. You'll never regret it. I've been there.


I am right in the heart of the Bluegrass, Lexington. Great for bourbon and betting on the ponies....or even better for doing both at once.

My tailor suggest a 52R right now and I think he is right. He said depending on exactly how it fits he thinks he can get almost any 52 to fit and will leave space for him to take it in several times.

Thanks, Giff


----------



## AlanC

giff74 said:


> I am right in the heart of the Bluegrass, Lexington.


The finest place to be of all.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Paging Mr. Tradly, Mr. Joseph Tradly*


----------



## Patrick06790

*Truth in Advertising*


----------



## zignatius

Nice specimen!! It reminds me of the epic tweed you wore today, Patrick. Measurements even seem "non-peculiar." With vintage jackets, I've always assumed to expect a disconnect between the size stitched into the garment and ebayer measurements.


----------



## Patrick06790

zignatius said:


> Nice specimen!! It reminds me of the epic tweed you wore today, Patrick. Measurements even seem "non-peculiar." With vintage jackets, I've always assumed to expect a disconnect between the size stitched into the garment and ebayer measurements.


From what I remember that might fit you, too, and the seller's in your burg.


----------



## wnh

Four pairs of Bills, 34x32. $75 starting bid.


----------



## zignatius

Patrick06790 said:


> From what I remember that might fit you, too, and the seller's in your burg.


The location: I just noticed. It has a Sichel's label, which was one of two (or three if you include Helmer) of Portland's very finest. They closed around 1988.

Unfortunately, it's slightly big. And although I covet, I probably wouldn't have too many opportunities to wear ... you know, high-efficiency hvac systems and all.


----------



## R Rackley Adams

Before I put them on Ebay...anyone interested in a pair of Alden 10.5 A/C black calf full strap loafers? To my chagrin, slightly too tight. Worn about 20 times...great shape, just still KILLING me. 

Make me an offer...they're yours if you reply soon.


----------



## jml90

Two AE white buck tassels 9s


----------



## Untilted

Very beautiful, sacky, 1960's Madras sport coat. NOT patchwork.



either a 44 or 42 or could be 40.


----------



## Patrick06790

From the way the jacket looks with the top fastened I think . My size, but I absolutely do not need another pinstripe suit.


----------



## wnh

One lot of 6 J. Press ties, one lot of 5 Press and 1 Polo.

and .


----------



## Untilted

14.5-32 BB BLue University Stripe SLIM FIT pinpoint oxford shirt

looks like it's a must iron.

it's my size but i don't need another blue univ. stripe shirt.


----------



## jackmccullough

"Need"?


----------



## Untilted

jackmccullough said:


> "Need"?


hahahahaha!

good point.

We never really need any more clothing.


----------



## HistoryDoc

JPress camel hair overcoat 44 Regular:


----------



## TradTeacher

Bills M1P Blackwatch Plaid Trousers
Size 42/Unhemmed
New With Tag...


----------



## HistoryDoc

Actually, there seems to be a flood of Bills on Ebay right now. If you have been holding out for a good price, now might be the time to buy. Don't bid more than $40, IMHO.


----------



## TradTeacher

HistoryDoc said:


> Actually, there seems to be a flood of Bills on Ebay right now. If you have been holding out for a good price, now might be the time to buy. Don't bid more than $40, IMHO.


There seems to be a bit more than usual, but there's always two pages worth on eBay. I check every other day or so for Bills on there, but usually strike out because I only look for the M2 flat fronts in various styles. For this reason, I'm willing to go above $40 for a pair. That being said, I've never paid above $55 for a pair on eBay (I've bought four pairs). Most have been around $40...

TT


----------



## Patrick06790

For a change I am showing restraint. Besides, the shoulders are a little too narrow. This seller is very good, by the way.


----------



## Joe Tradly

I got this. Another Trad gamble.

News on the hour, bulletins at once.

JB


----------



## tripreed

Joe Tradly said:


> I got this. Another Trad gamble.
> 
> News on the hour, bulletins at once.
> 
> JB


If you're lucky, maybe it will come with that shirt.


----------



## Joe Tradly

tripreed said:


> If you're lucky, maybe it will come with that shirt.


I think you mean _really _lucky!

JB


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Tradly said:


> I think you mean _really _lucky!
> 
> JB


It looks like the Seinfeld shirt. That kind of luck you don't want.


----------



## Taliesin

*40S tweed bonanza*

Andover shop, 40 Short:


----------



## nerdykarim

holy smokes...thanks for finding those.


----------



## Untilted

One of our forumites is selling them.


----------



## KMP

Yes, I've been had. These are truly nice jackets. I know there have got to be a few 40sers out here that would like them. Most of the proceeds will go towards paying off my college books this semester, and the remainder will be put into a quoddy mocs fund.


----------



## JordanW

Wow! i just found these on Ebay and came straight here to see if they had been outed yet - looks like they have been. 40 short is my size so hopefully one of these will be my first sack. I'm very excited!


----------



## Doctor Damage

For those who want to look great at home, there is a pair of Shipton & Heneage "albert" slippers , size 10.5 (US).

Who can resist these beauties?



DD


----------



## AldenPyle

There's no place like home. There's no place like home.


----------



## egadfly

Well, I used to be disgusted
Now I try to be amused.


----------



## tsweetland

but since their wings have gotten rusted....


----------



## HistoryDoc

now the angels want to wear my...


----------



## Duck

...Red Shoes!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ralph Lauren formal pumps, size 9.5EE, . Anyone who wears that size, this is your chance.

Ralph Lauren brown suede brogued kilties, size 9.5D, . Very little wear, for such old shoes. Not orthodox laofers, but very nice for the more adventurous.

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Aquascutum , older style, size 42L. These old models are hard to find, in fact I'm not sure they make them anymore. Superb coat, better than owning the Burberry cliche.

Aquascutum , size 38, in Canada. This isn't my size, or I'd instantly buy it. This is the older style, with removable wool liner. They don't make them like this anymore. Buy it, someone. Best trench you will ever own.

Aquascutum tweed , size 46. Big size, but nice coat with removable wool liner. Must have cost a mint when new.

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Time for overcoats!

Dark blue wool Ralph Lauren "University Club" double-breasted , size 44R. Outstanding!

Virtually identical coat as above, but Nino Cerutti, size 48R, .

Ooooohhh! Dark grey polo coat, size 48R, . This one is the stuff! All the right details. Also, it won't get dirty like a camelhair polo coat will...

J Press single-breasted , size 44R.

DD


----------



## TradTeacher

*Look! Look!*

Alden Straight Tip Blucher--Size 8.5D
Dark Brown Suede
Copley Last
Shoes come with original box and Alden Shoe Trees...

Alden Tassel Moc Loafer
Chili (?) Colored
Size 10 B/D

BIN of $42!

Alden 905--Straight Tip Perforated Cap Toe
Burgundy Calfskin
Size 10 B/D

Alden/Brooks 684--Full Strap Penny Loafer
Genuine Shell Cordovan
Size 10 B/D


----------



## TradTeacher

Is this an old pair of Bean Blucher Mocs?
They are USA-made, Size 9.5

Someone smarter than me (Doc D) may know...


----------



## TradTeacher

Brooks Brothers Sack Navy Blazer
3/2 w/ Patch & Flap Pockets
Size 40R (measurements listed in auction)

Older "346" model...


----------



## Untilted

TradTeacher said:


> Brooks Brothers Sack Navy Blazer
> 3/2 w/ Patch & Flap Pockets
> Size 40R (measurements listed in auction)
> 
> Older "346" model...


I highly recommend someone gets it!

I have the same jacket in a smaller size, it's basically the shittzel.


----------



## wnh

TradTeacher said:


> Brooks Brothers Sack Navy Blazer
> 3/2 w/ Patch & Flap Pockets
> Size 40R (measurements listed in auction)
> 
> Older "346" model...


I am seriously eyeing that one. I was hoping nobody would post it, as the least amount of exposure possible would seem to increase my chances.

I really need a blazer. If anyone is thinking of bidding on this, have pity on me.


----------



## Doctor Damage

TradTeacher said:


> Is this an old pair of Bean Blucher Mocs? They are USA-made, Size 9.5. Someone smarter than me (Doc D) may know...


<cough> I have no idea, but the lug soles don't seem 100% to the original (which seemed to have more of a boat/deck sole). But Bean obviously did endless variations on their classic shoe styles over the years, so...your guess is as good as mine...or maybe better!


----------



## Taliesin

*CCC*

Cable Car Clothiers OCBD, size 18 x 36, NWT.


----------



## TradTeacher

wnh said:


> I am seriously eyeing that one. I was hoping nobody would post it, as the least amount of exposure possible would seem to increase my chances.
> 
> I really need a blazer. If anyone is thinking of bidding on this, have pity on me.


This thread is funny, as it both illuminates auctions some may never find and frustrate those who think that no one else will find out about these treasures. This auction for the BB Sack blazer is a great example of this.

I'm glad I found it so that someone, wnh or other, will have a great blazer. BTW, this jacket is actually my size, but I'm not in need of a navy sack blazer. Good luck to all (I'm pulling for you)...

TT


----------



## wnh

*Diverting attention from the navy sack...*

Brooks Brothers green hopsack 3/2 sack blazer, 40R.

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 piece suit, 3/2 sack, flat front pants, 40R


----------



## LeicaLad

*Alden shell cordovan loafers*

The header doesn't identify them as shell cordovan, AND lists the size as 111. They are actually size 11. They are EEE, so wide, but they are new, gorgeous and, so far, really cheap. If they'd fit, take a look.


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 piece suit, 3/2 sack, gray glen plaid, 40R (but with a ridiculously short inseam). $30 BIN


----------



## wnh

I'm not sure what to make of this. Sportcoat made for Abercrombie & Fitch (pre-mall scene, I am guessing) of Viyella fabric (or by Viyella -- does Viyella make clothes or only fabric?). Looks to be about a size 42. $24.24 BIN.


----------



## abc123

LeicaLad said:


> The header doesn't identify them as shell cordovan, AND lists the size as 111. They are actually size 11. They are EEE, so wide, but they are new, gorgeous and, so far, really cheap. If they'd fit, take a look.


Damnit, I was hoping to keep this under the radar...


----------



## wnh

Andover Shop Viyella sportshirt, medium




I think I'm putting things up here as I take them off my watch list.


----------



## Foghorn

*FOR YOUR CONSIDERATION*

I am begining to percieve this thread as a bad idea. It undermines the remaining manufacturers of "Trad" goods & potentially drives up the prices on ebay. We should rethink this thread & examine the fact that it belongs in the sales or deals page. If for not, consider our Pal tradly - who got burned recently. Squire weigh in on this please-
Foghorn


----------



## JordanW

Foghorn said:


> I am begining to percieve this thread as a bad idea. It undermines the remaining manufacturers of "Trad" goods & potentially drives up the prices on ebay. We should rethink this thread & examine the fact that it belongs in the sales or deals page. If for not, consider our Pal tradly - who got burned recently. Squire weigh in on this please-
> Foghorn


Agreed.


----------



## AlanC

Foghorn said:


> I am begining to percieve this thread as a bad idea. It undermines the remaining manufacturers of "Trad" goods & potentially drives up the prices on ebay. We should rethink this thread & examine the fact that it belongs in the sales or deals page. If for not, consider our Pal tradly - who got burned recently. Squire weigh in on this please-
> Foghorn


Well, the thrift exchange thread should be in the sales forum, too, if you want to be technical about it. However, both seem to me like nice ideas as long as people are interested in them. I'm not sure how it undermines remaining manufacturers of Trad goods, particularly. It sounds to me like the main complaint is that the auctions some people have had their eyes on were outed so they didn't get quite the steal they'd hoped.

If people don't like a thread they can simply choose not to participate. If no one participates it will sink away to oblivion like all threads do.

Am I missing something as to why Squire needs to weigh in on this?


----------



## wnh

Foghorn said:


> I am begining to percieve this thread as a bad idea. It undermines the remaining manufacturers of "Trad" goods & potentially drives up the prices on ebay. We should rethink this thread & examine the fact that it belongs in the sales or deals page. If for not, consider our Pal tradly - who got burned recently. Squire weigh in on this please-
> Foghorn


I respectfully disagree. The whole premise of this thread seems (to me) to be making fellow board members aware of particular goods on eBay. Seeing as we, as a whole, are attracted to and wear the same type of clothing, it seems to me a great idea to bring to light those (relatively rare) options for our like-dressing brethren. Increasing the awareness of particular items may drive up prices, but nobody has to bid on anything, and when they bid they are fully aware that they may not get as good a deal as they like. That's just the nature of eBay.

I, for one, appreciate this thread. Though I've yet to weigh in on anything that's been posted, I have appreciated looking through some of the items, and I enjoy finding items that others may indeed appreciate. As for Tradly, how exactly did he get burned? By buying a suit that wasn't the right size? If this is the instance you are referring to, I believe that he was fully aware of the actual size of the garment when he bid. That's not getting burned. That's taking a gamble.

And I don't know what difference it would make to move this thread to the Deals & Steals or Sales page. The readership would likely remain the same, though it may increase slightly, and the same types of things will be put up. The only thing that moving it will do, in my estimation, is make our fellow trads take that extra step to read the thread.


----------



## LeicaLad

I also hope this thread continues. I use it in an educational vein, and really appreciate that members post items they think are worthy. Even when items are clearly not my size, I like to look at items posted. This is particularly true when someone has commented on the specific qualities of the item. I don’t have time to troll E-b*y so much, and I rarely bid on anything posted here, but I have certainly learned a lot. Thank you to those of you who have called notice to nice, quality items.

I, for one, find this a most worthy thread.


----------



## Foghorn

Those who would save their funds & purchase new, are buying previously mfg goods- which ultimately takes potential sales from the very few remaining stockists & mfgs who are still willing to cater to "trad" customers. These mfgs & stockists should be patronized & honored with our business. Failure to see otherwise, is shortsided, it endangers the future of trad clothing resources. 
F


----------



## AldenPyle

*JPress Seersucker 38R*

Actually looks a bit bigger than 38R, but I just got a new Seersucker from Lands End


----------



## Patrick06790

Foghorn said:


> Those who would save their funds & purchase new, are buying previously mfg goods- which ultimately takes potential sales from the very few remaining stockists & mfgs who are still willing to cater to "trad" customers. These mfgs & stockists should be patronized & honored with our business. Failure to see otherwise, is shortsided, it endangers the future of trad clothing resources.
> F


Foghorn has a point here, but I simply can't afford to buy new except once in a very great while, and even then on a heavy discount. Thrifts and eBay are my mainstays.

When and if my ship comes in they'll have to set up a wing for me at O'Connells.


----------



## AlanC

Foghorn said:


> Those who would save their funds & purchase new, are buying previously mfg goods- which ultimately takes potential sales from the very few remaining stockists & mfgs who are still willing to cater to "trad" customers. These mfgs & stockists should be patronized & honored with our business. Failure to see otherwise, is shortsided, it endangers the future of trad clothing resources.


Then your argument against the thread that it also serves to drive prices up on ebay is at cross-purposes with that. You should want prices on ebay driven up so that new goods would be price competitive with them.

Also using your argument you would never buy anything on sale as you are harming retailers who did not have enough demand on their goods at full price.

The reality is, I'm not taking anything away from retailers from buying thrift or on ebay because I can't afford a $1000 Norman Hilton sportcoat or a $700 Samuelsohn sportcoat retail. It's simply not happening. But I bought both recently at a thrift store. I've purchased likewise on ebay items that I could not otherwise have.

My understanding was that the idea of 'Trad' also included holding onto a Tradition of non-disposable goods, items of such durability, quality and classic design that they could endure years and even generations of use. Some have their trust fund parents to hand down such goods to them. I have ebay and thrift. Dressing well should not be the domain of the inherited or nouveau riche only.


----------



## gtguyzach

I think this thread is a good idea.

On Alan and Patrick's point, I can't afford to shop new at this time in my career. I would love to be able to walk into Brooks or H Stockton (here in Atlanta) and just buy a fresh new suit. I tried on a few blazers the other day and believe me, it was awfully tempting... but that $500+ price tag is just too much for me. Its not that I would buy things in the store if there was no eBay, I just wouldn't be able to buy them period.

Another benefit of this is that it exposes these small, sometimes unknown trad retailers to those would could not normally afford them. I would have never known what J Press was until I found this forum. I found a Press oxford at the thrift store the other day and immediately picked it up. I love shirt and have plans to purchase one when the means become available.

I know I was rambling but I hope I made some sense. Keep this thread and the thrift thread alive and in the trad forum!


----------



## tripreed

42R Brooks Brothers suit, charcoal pinstripe, it is my hunch that is it a sack.



Starting bid, $9.99, no bidders as of now. Only a little over an hour left, but if you're a 42R, it might be worth it.


----------



## A.Squire

For fear of sounding judgmental, I would rather not comment on the E-bay/Thrifting issue.

I did buy two suits and a sport coat from my man Brian in D.C. last week (all of them on sale); And in so doing broke a promise to quit buying junk. (wink)


----------



## AlanC

There was some saying about some people being soon parted with their money.

(wink)


----------



## A.Squire

AlanC said:


> There was some saying about some people being soon parted with their money.
> 
> (wink)


There's little doubt that I'm an easy mark, but I'm curious to hear your opinion on JPress' suit and coat quality--distinctive middle tier quality clothing at middle tier pricing?


----------



## AlanC

Sorry to lash out, but I'm irritable at the moment, and getting tired of the supposed prestige attached to paying full retail.

My honest assessment of J Press is that if I planned to buy a sportcoat or suit I would buy Samuelsohn. The cost is slightly more, but I think you get better quality. I say this without having examined much of the current Press offerings, but my understanding is all but their top line are fused (maybe it is, too). Their trousers are likely worth a look. I'd like one of their patch flap OCBDs and just bought a schoolboy scarf (on sale, of course). J Press is somewhere I would look for accessories but not foundational pieces of tailored clothing.

The preceding is worth what you paid for it.


----------



## A.Squire

AlanC said:


> Sorry to lash out, but I'm irritable at the moment, and getting tired of the supposed prestige attached to paying full retail.
> 
> My honest assessment of J Press is that if I planned to buy a sportcoat or suit I would buy Samuelsohn. The cost is slightly more, but I think you get better quality. I say this without having examined much of the current Press offerings, but my understanding is all but their top line are fused (maybe it is, too). Their trousers are likely worth a look. I'd like one of their patch flap OCBDs and just bought a schoolboy scarf (on sale, of course). J Press is somewhere I would look for accessories but not foundational pieces of tailored clothing.
> 
> The preceding is worth what you paid for it.


Wow! Just so you know how naive I am, I didn't even realize you _were _"lashing out". There is a difference, isn't there, between real clothing and-- everything else? Real clothing and---just clothes, maybe? I wear mostly the latter, but admittedly do feel "prestigious" when wearing the former--regardless of price. Maybe "choice" is a better word--lol.

I have a relationship that I value with a certain downtown merchant, many of them actually. And I shop them primarily because of it. Which of course begs the question, how'd I ever develop that relationship in the first place if I wasn't shopping them. Who knows? It's worth it, to me, regardless of the price.


----------



## AlanC

I am a strong advocate of 'real' clothing, I just don't have the means to pay full price for the real stuff I like to wear. I also think lightly used clothing is a fabulous buy. It kills the depreciation on a lightly used car.

Honestly, I would love to give business to some of the fine men's shops near where I live. If I had the means I would give them (some) business. In reality, though, I really don't have to; I make a killlin' off of the guys who do pay retail.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Oh please. I find it hard to believe that the 30 or so of us that ebay or thrift sack coats are causing sales to plummet at J Press.

TNSIL is a hard look to come by. You've got a couple of one-off stores around the country, Brooks has three choices, Press is the stand-by, and if you've got the cash, MTM "Sammy". If you don't have the money to have MTM or OTR, thrifting and ebay (basically thrifting) is a good way to build up a TNSIL wardrobe. I think I'm like others of my brethren: I save my pennies all year long to buy a Press suit or sportcoat. Over the year I've been here, I've gone from one sack coat that I didn't know was a sack to a closet full. Only two suits and a blazer are new Press. The rest (now counting five additional sport coats) are thrifted, thrift store exchange or ebay. I now have what I think is a pretty complete TNSIL winter wardrobe.

I see that my recent ebay purchase was referenced a few posts ago. Contrary to belief, I was not burned. I knew full well what I was getting into. I took a risk, as one often (always?) does with Ebay. I haven't been burned yet, I won't believe it until a reputable tailor tells me I'm crazy. Then I'll try to sell it to someone it fits!

The Trad Thrift Store Exchange was my idea, because I kept passing over beautiful sack suit after beautiful sack suit that didn't fit me. I knew there was a trad out there that would love to have it. I actually think the whole thing has worked out pretty well.

The Ebay thread probably has caused some bid inflation. Oh well. It's a free market. I think it's good that it exists, and actually, it has helped expose how much TNSIL and other Trad stuff is out there.

Bottom line: thrift stores and ebay, and their respective threads on this forum, are not causing the decline of J Press and other TNSIL purveyors. If anything, the trad forum, I should think, has helped expose Press and others beyond their bastion of the Bos-Wash Megalopolis.

My $ .02.

JB


----------



## gtguyzach

Not sure how trad but certainly preppy:

"NEW CLUB ROOM ITALY BURGUNDY VEST w MALLARD DUCKS MEN M"


----------



## AlanC

Our own Sales forum has a pair of NIB Polo shell plain toe bluchers, 8D:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=65215


----------



## TradTeacher

Bills Madras Pant
Size 32/Unhemmed/M2 Style


Bills Patch Madras Pant
Size 31/Unhemmed/M2 Style


Both items are from the same seller...


----------



## TradTeacher

J. Press English Lambswool Sack Jacket
Green Herringbone Tweed
Size 38S according to what seller says (measurements provided)...


----------



## AldenPyle

*H. FREEMAN & SON CUSTOM MADE WOOL SUIT SZ 40 REG*

If only this one had bigger shoulders.


----------



## AlanC

AldenPyle said:


> *HICKEY FREEMAN & SON CUSTOM MADE WOOL SUIT SZ 40 REG*
> 
> If only this one had bigger shoulders.


Note that is an "H. Freeman & Son" suit not "Hickey" as per the auction listing. H. Freeman & Son and Hickey Freeman are separate companies. It's a very common conflation on ebay.


----------



## AldenPyle

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *AldenPyle* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=493829#post493829
> _*HICKEY FREEMAN & SON CUSTOM MADE WOOL SUIT SZ 40 REG*
> 
> If only this one had bigger shoulders.
> 
> _
> 
> Note that is an "H. Freeman & Son" suit not "Hickey" as per the auction listing. H. Freeman & Son and Hickey Freeman are separate companies. It's a very common conflation on ebay.


You are right. I meant to correct the sellers error. Ironically, normal people prefer Hickey Freeman , though Freeman & Son are much more likely to be sacks.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I never thought I'd see such a thing, but vintage Sebago !
Size 10, no wear...if anyone's interested in having a go.




DD


----------



## tripreed

*Easter is only two months away....*

40R Brooks Brothers gray seersucker sack suit


----------



## Patrick06790

*GTH shoes*

Make a statement with . Guaranteed to break the ice at cocktail parties.


----------



## xcubbies

Patrick, given your demonstrated skill with a little shoe polish, I'm sure you can turn those beauties into something appropriate for a Saturday afternoon in Farmington.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Orvis lowland tweed 44R. This is just like the jacket I had altered. It is the same seller, too.


----------



## J. Fields Collins

*Orvis Jacket...*

Doc,

Is the jacket that 'orange' in person? In addition, what do you end up pairing that one with?

J.


----------



## HistoryDoc

J. Fields Collins said:


> Doc,
> 
> Is the jacket that 'orange' in person? In addition, what do you end up pairing that one with?
> 
> J.


It is pretty orange--not bright though. I would call it sandy pumpkin, if that makes sense. I am pretty deep with earthtones, so it goes with most of what I have. Any less dressy brown shoe will do. I have worn both khaki and olive trousers. Off white shirt. Navy, brown or green sweater or sweater vest. The only problem seems to be finding the right tie to go with it. I end up reaching for a brown tie. Most of my repp ties don't match. It seems like most of them have the wrong color somewhere in them. I paid $37.77 for the jacket. And mine was new with tags etc.

You might want to look at the thread "Alterations to come" about what I did to the jacket once I got it.

Good luck.


----------



## TradTeacher

J. Press 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer
Based on the measurements, I'm guessing it's a 42R

Looks like a deal for someone...


----------



## AldenPyle

> J. Press 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer
> Based on the measurements, I'm guessing it's a 42R
> 
> Looks like a deal for someone...


Looks more like a 42L.


----------



## AldenPyle

AE Belgium 9D

Seller claims they retail for US$500 which I guess implies they are shell cordovan, but no mention of shell is made. A risk-taking shell lover could get a steal.


----------



## abc123

AldenPyle said:


> AE Belgium 9D
> 
> Seller claims they retail for US$500 which I guess implies they are shell cordovan, but no mention of shell is made. A risk-taking shell lover could get a steal.


Alden -

Those are almost certainly calfskin, due to the creasing and all rubber heel. Not sure where he thought up tat retail price, as even cordo AEs dont retail for over 500...


----------



## AlanC

Yes, those are calf, and the retail prices are complete fabrications.


----------



## AldenPyle

> Yes, those are calf, and the retail prices are complete fabrications.


What a scoundrel!


----------



## wnh

Three Viyella shirts, size Medium


----------



## jml90

AldenPyle said:


> AE Belgium 9D
> 
> Seller claims they retail for US$500 which I guess implies they are shell cordovan, but no mention of shell is made. A risk-taking shell lover could get a steal.


I have them in black still, a nice shoe. They're most definately not shell due to that creasing the heel is aftermarket though.


----------



## smets

Beautiful Coat if it's your size (40R)?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Aquascutum , older style, size 38R. Can never have enough of these in your closet.

DD


----------



## John Calvin

It looks like a great coat, but I'd be careful of the length. It's really a 40L, not a 40r.



smets said:


> Beautiful Coat if it's your size (40R)?


----------



## KMP

Beautiful patch gray herringbone tweed by ben silver. Looks like a 40L.


----------



## AldenPyle

This poor fellow has listed some AE Fairfax(?) under Allen EdmUnds. Its possible that the less scrupulous might get a deal.


----------



## jackmccullough

Is it just me, or do other people agree that those shoes are just ugly?


----------



## Laxplayer

jackmccullough said:


> Is it just me, or do other people agree that those shoes are just ugly?


Make that two of us.


----------



## AldenPyle

I don't know. They might be a good choice if you were getting a medal from Princess Leia for shooting down the Death Star.


----------



## AlanC

I agree, but some people seem to like them. I don't think that model is the Fairfax, which is similar but has more of a wingtip pattern with the brogueing. For the record, I don't like either one of them.


----------



## egadfly

Gold-filled Fulvues: . No paypal, but low opening and no bids yet.

PRL toggle coat, navy, size L -- really nice looking: . You'd want to get measurements from the seller before bidding, though.

Burberry's trench, size 42R . No reserve and low opening. Coat and seller look legit.

Schoolboy scarves, , , , , and .


----------



## spinlps

egadfly said:


> Schoolboy scarves, , , , , and .


Thanks for the heads up on these; they are now on the watch list. Despite receiving my fair share of scarves during the holidays, I just can't get enough of them.


----------



## egadfly

spinlps said:


> Despite receiving my fair share of scarves during the holidays, I just can't get enough of them.


Agreed. I saved this search string and check it periodically. Lots of dreck of course, but interesting things sometime appear. Not long ago, I was able to snag a beautiful Ben Silver scarf for $15. Still had the $90 tag attached.

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## egadfly

Now that it's finally turned colder, here's the perfect thing to wear over your brownshirt.



Armband not included.


----------



## Connemara

egadfly said:


> Now that it's finally turned colder, here's the perfect thing to wear over your brownshirt.
> 
> Armband not included.


LOL

"Aryan knit"...too funny.


----------



## egadfly

B2 navy blazer. Looks like no darts, 3R2 sack, patch pockets, golden fleece buttons -- possibly the real deal? Size 42R. .

Update: ?


----------



## AlanC

Not ebay, but 'diorshoe' at Style Forum is offering a new Brooks Bros. seersucker suit, 44L, for $40 + shipping.


----------



## AldenPyle

> B2 navy blazer. Looks like no darts, 3R2 sack, patch pockets, golden fleece buttons -- possibly the real deal? Size 42R. .


I have a question. When I first followed the above link, I saw no BIN price. But when I went back this afternoon I see that the blazer has been binned. Was I crazy? Or do some items have secret BIN prices?


----------



## gtguyzach

Brooks Blazer buried in the vintage section, looks to be a sack:


----------



## AlanC

AldenPyle said:


> I have a question. When I first followed the above link, I saw no BIN price. But when I went back this afternoon I see that the blazer has been binned. Was I crazy? Or do some items have secret BIN prices?


Sometimes people make BIN offers via the 'Ask A Seller A Question' option. If there are no bidders the seller can edit the auction to include the BIN option to complete the transaction. I've bought stuff this way myself.


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Sometimes people make BIN offers via the 'Ask A Seller A Question' option. If there are no bidders the seller can edit the auction to include the BIN option to complete the transaction. I've bought stuff this way myself.


Do you ask for the starting bid price, or something a bit higher? For example, if the starting bid was $20, do you ask for BIN $20 or maybe BIN $30?


----------



## AlanC

My strategy--fwiw--has been simply to ask if they would be interested in selling as a BIN without mentioning a price. If they are they'll either mention a price or ask you what you had in mind. I purchased a coat once, and the buyer simply sold it to me at the starting bid price. Another time we negotiated a price. Of course a lot of times they'll rebuff the offer and simply see what the auction brings. It never hurts to ask, though.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Bean shoes...

Black , size 10.5D.
Burgundy , size 12B.

New , size 11D.

Those penny loafers look really good, I wonder how old they are? Are the current ones as good as those?

DD


----------



## Untilted

One of the most beautiful shirts I've ever seen.


----------



## Andy Roo

Untilted said:


> One of the most beautiful shirts I've ever seen.


I like it too, but doggone, them folks hain't got no mediums!


----------



## Untilted

EXACT sized Brooks Brothers Shetland Sweater, 44
Lot of THREE!


----------



## AldenPyle

Alan C. - Thanks for the info.

This Corbin looks sackly to me, could be just a 3 button. I would go for it if they shipped to my address/


----------



## Untilted

VINTAGE 3-piece sack suit. either a 38 or 40 or maybe a 42


----------



## Untilted

38 S
J.Crew blackwatch sport coat


----------



## AlanC

Vintage , listed as a size 7


----------



## Untilted

40 L

BB 3-2 sack tweed jacket



BB 3-2 suit 38 R



RL 3-2 suit 38


----------



## Chris H

BB 3-2 Brown Herringbone Sack 40R



BB 3-2 Moss green check Sack 40R


----------



## Tyto

Untilted said:


> RL 3-2 suit 38


This one's darted, unfortunately.


----------



## ptolbert

Untilted said:


> VINTAGE 3-piece sack suit. either a 38 or 40 or maybe a 42


Did you see the size of those Trou? That has to be a portly suit!


----------



## Untilted

38-40 camel hair 3-2 sack, I think.


----------



## Isaac Mickle

*golden fleece suit*

38R charcoal fancy(?) stripe. hard to say more about it with these pictures. caveat emptor with the seller, too, whose feedback suggests a lot of stuff smells like cigarette smoke. still - golden fleece & not noted in text of ad, so, potential steal. $5.50 with four hours to go. maybe tradly, maybe not, but at that price ...


----------



## 3button Max

*e bay moments*

Gents-am on lookout for grey or navy Brooks 3 button sack suit 44 reg ( 38) waist- my old Jos Bank Valley sack (late and lamented)is getting tired-
if sighted and time permits shoot me a pm
thanks

max


----------



## Tiff_Bradley

I picked this up on ebay for $8.99, can anyone tell me if it is is it a sack?


----------



## Tiff_Bradley

Tiff_Bradley said:


> I picked this up on ebay for $8.99, can anyone tell me if it is is it a sack?


Bump....can anyone help me out here, Have I bought a sack or dropped a boo-boo?


----------



## Untilted

I think it's a sack.

First of all, it's gotta be a 3-2. And most 3-2 jackets are sacks.

I don't see darts.


----------



## Tiff_Bradley

Thanks, I thought it probably was, cause it's got two buttons on the cuff and the partial lining.
Cheers
T


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tiff_Bradley said:


> Bump....can anyone help me out here, Have I bought a sack or dropped a boo-boo?


Who cares? It appears you've bought a really nice sports jacket, that should be enough. In any case, when you get it you will be able to see if it has darts, etc.

DD


----------



## rrewear

Untilted said:


> VINTAGE 3-piece sack suit. either a 38 or 40 or maybe a 42


FYI------ Whoever bought that suit, didn't get a 'vintage 12/10/46' one. The 'woolmark' was not in use til the late 60's.


----------



## AldenPyle

The label says Brooks-Blend which I guess means the advertisement is false. The blazer is almost certainly not 100% wool.


----------



## AlanC

, possibly made by Grenson, lightly worn, UK size 9EX (likely translates to a US 9.5E or so):


----------



## JDDY

Good lookin' vintage Press tweed. Hook vent, functioning two-button sleeves. 38R-40R.


----------



## djl

Untilted said:


> First of all, it's gotta be a 3-2.


Have we decided to declare two-button sacks the bastard children of the trad movement?


----------



## Joe Tradly

djl said:


> Have we decided to declare two-button sacks the bastard children of the trad movement?


No offense intended toward DJL, but there is no such thing as a "trad movement." The reason "Trad" is so appealing to many of us is it is a timeless style, a sack suit from 1943 is almost the same as a sack suit in 1983, and not terribly far off from what's being made today (with minor adjustments here and there). Rep tie is a rep tie. Seersucker and madras will forever look the same. There is no "movement" in this manner of clothing.

As to the two-button sack. It's no one's bastard child. The base-line unit of the trad wardrobe is the sack-cut suit jacket, with accompanying trousers, plain fronted and cuffed. The sack suit has no darts and natural shoulders. It most commonly has three buttons but can occasionally have two, and rarely, even one (doesn't Cooly have a one-button shawl lapel sack dj?).

Not a sermon, just a thought.

JB


----------



## djl

Joe Tradly said:


> No offense intended toward DJL, but there is no such thing as a "trad movement." The reason "Trad" is so appealing to many of us is it is a timeless style, a sack suit from 1943 is almost the same as a sack suit in 1983, and not terribly far off from what's being made today (with minor adjustments here and there). Rep tie is a rep tie. Seersucker and madras will forever look the same. There is no "movement" in this manner of clothing.
> 
> As to the two-button sack. It's no one's bastard child. The base-line unit of the trad wardrobe is the sack-cut suit jacket, with accompanying trousers, plain fronted and cuffed. The sack suit has no darts and natural shoulders. It most commonly has three buttons but can occasionally have two, and rarely, even one (doesn't Cooly have a one-button shawl lapel sack dj?).
> 
> Not a sermon, just a thought.
> 
> JB


You're right, "movement" was a poor choice of words, but I didn't really give it a lot of thought since it wasn't really central to my point. I certainly recognize the appeal of "trad" as being its timelessness. My use of the word "movement" is in recognition of adherence and possibly resurgence of the style. In fact, I think Untilted himself is a perfect example. When he first came to the board months ago, he described his fashion style as low-slung khakis with always-untucked shirts. Now, he's in M1's that he never lets slip below the navel, and loves his tucked-in full-cut OCBDs! That's the sort of "movement" I was referring to, with trad sylings being adopted by those who were previously unaware of even its existence.

As for my post, I wrote in response to Untilted's statement, which I realize upon re-reading that I misunderstood. When he said "it has to be a 3-2 roll," I thought he was stating that in the way of saying that "it has to be a 3-2 roll" in order to be a true sack. I realize now (I think) that what he meant was that the specific coat pictured must be a 3-2 roll, which most likely meant the jacket was a sack. My misreading was that I thought he was denying the "tradliness" of 2-button sacks, which he obviously wasn't. Sorry for the confusion.

On a side note, aren't they "repp" ties?

Finally, sorry for momentarily hijacking the thread. I fully recognize that the Ebay thread isn't really the place for this, and won't clog it up further!


----------



## Untilted

djl said:


> You're right, "movement" was a poor choice of words, but I didn't really give it a lot of thought since it wasn't really central to my point. I certainly recognize the appeal of "trad" as being its timelessness. My use of the word "movement" is in recognition of adherence and possibly resurgence of the style. In fact, I think Untilted himself is a perfect example. When he first came to the board months ago, he described his fashion style as low-slung khakis with always-untucked shirts. Now, he's in M1's that he never lets slip below the navel, and loves his tucked-in full-cut OCBDs! That's the sort of "movement" I was referring to, with trad stylings being adopted by those who were previously unaware of even its existence.
> 
> As for my post, I wrote in response to Untilted's statement, which I realize upon re-reading that I misunderstood. When he said "it has to be a 3-2 roll," I thought he was stating that in the way of saying that "it has to be a 3-2 roll" in order to be a true sack. I realize now (I think) that what he meant was that the specific coat pictured must be a 3-2 roll, which most likely meant the jacket was a sack. My misreading was that I thought he was denying the "tradliness" of 2-button sacks, which he obviously wasn't. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> On a side note, aren't they "repp" ties?
> 
> Finally, sorry for momentarily hijacking the thread. I fully recognize that the Ebay thread isn't really the place for this, and won't clog it up further!


Several things to clarify:

First, I do not wear M1's, I wear M2's.

Second, I do not wear full cut OCBDs, I wear BB slim fit OCBDs.

I DO wear my trousers at my navel 99% of the time.

I WAS fully aware of the existence of "trad" before I came to this forum. I did not adopt it earlier because it wasn't the norm at my university. Now I realized that I really like this style, and I don't give a **** if it's the norm at my university or not.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Auction ends today...*

Alden 984 (LHS in calf)
Size 9; not sure of width
No bids yet on this auction...


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Untilted said:


> Several things to clarify:
> 
> First, I do not wear M1's, I wear M2's.
> 
> Second, I do not wear full cut OCBDs, I wear BB slim fit OCBDs.


You're young and thin, enjoy it whilst you have it. You might have to get the 'grown up' clothes someday down the line.

Never stop the naval trouser line. Age or weight won't affect that.

Boutez en Avant.


----------



## Joe Tradly

djl said:


> You're right, "movement" was a poor choice of words, but I didn't really give it a lot of thought since it wasn't really central to my point. I certainly recognize the appeal of "trad" as being its timelessness. My use of the word "movement" is in recognition of adherence and possibly resurgence of the style. In fact, I think Untilted himself is a perfect example. When he first came to the board months ago, he described his fashion style as low-slung khakis with always-untucked shirts. Now, he's in M1's that he never lets slip below the navel, and loves his tucked-in full-cut OCBDs! That's the sort of "movement" I was referring to, with trad sylings being adopted by those who were previously unaware of even its existence.
> 
> As for my post, I wrote in response to Untilted's statement, which I realize upon re-reading that I misunderstood. When he said "it has to be a 3-2 roll," I thought he was stating that in the way of saying that "it has to be a 3-2 roll" in order to be a true sack. I realize now (I think) that what he meant was that the specific coat pictured must be a 3-2 roll, which most likely meant the jacket was a sack. My misreading was that I thought he was denying the "tradliness" of 2-button sacks, which he obviously wasn't. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> On a side note, aren't they "repp" ties?
> 
> Finally, sorry for momentarily hijacking the thread. I fully recognize that the Ebay thread isn't really the place for this, and won't clog it up further!


DJ: in the clarity of morning light, I realize my post may have come off harsher than intended. I probably should have addressed my comments more broadly, and they can be summed as such: We often fall prey to dogma on the Trad forum. OCBDs and 3-2 sacks. TNSIL/Trad clothing is very narrowly defined, but it is not entirely encompassed by the button down made of oxford cloth and the 3-2 roll sack suit. There are variations that still fit in the genre: Club collars, and 2-button sacks as two examples.

I know you're not disagreeing with me. I guess it was a couple of catch words in your post that set my fingers a blaze at a late hour last night. My apologies.

JB


----------



## AlanC

Okay, everyone hug and then post a good auction link.


----------



## nerdykarim

Don't think, just buy.









40R


----------



## Andy Roo

Damn, I missed it!


----------



## Untilted

Andy Roo said:


> Damn, I missed it!


I'm sorry, Andy.

That would have been a superb addition to your wardrobe.


----------



## Andy Roo

It certainly would have, Tilt. If only I hadn't gone out drinking last night!

No, actually the drinking was a lot of fun. A friend of mine bought a bottle of Grey Goose, which went real well with my Pabst Blue Ribbon. :icon_smile_big:

Ah well. I'll get a blazer eventually. I'm thinking I'll make some money teaching English in Korea over the summer, and while I'm there I'll have a blazer and a suit made for me. Bespoke in Korea is too cheap to pass up.


----------



## Untilted

Andy Roo said:


> It certainly would have, Tilt. If only I hadn't gone out drinking last night!
> 
> No, actually the drinking was a lot of fun. A friend of mine bought a bottle of Grey Goose, which went real well with my Pabst Blue Ribbon. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Ah well. I'll get a blazer eventually. I'm thinking I'll make some money teaching English in Korea over the summer, and while I'm there I'll have a blazer and a suit made for me. Bespoke in Korea is too cheap to pass up.


I agree, I got a bespoke sack suit from China. Search on the forum for the pictures. I requested all the trad details. It worked out pretty well.


----------



## Andy Roo

I saw that. A beautiful suit indeed.


----------



## AlanC

*'The Trad Shop'*

apparently are from a place called--no joke--'The Trad Shop'!


----------



## spinlps

*Full Shoe Trees*


----------



## Patrick06790

*Odds and ends*


----------



## AlanC

Now I see it was your fault I was outbid on that by your posting of it here. ic12337:


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers 40R 3/2 sack, with a feature I've never seen: Buy It Now or Best Offer. The seller states that it's a seersucker suit, but it appears to me to be pincord.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> Now I see it was your fault I was outbid on that by your posting of it here. ic12337:


Whoops.


----------



## Asterix

NEW & LINGWOOD Suede Cap Toe Oxfords


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Whoops.


I'll forgive you this time. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## cgc

I may regret posting this, but the jacket is at least half an inch too short to really fit me well. I would really love to have a suit like this:


----------



## spinlps

*Alden Shell V-Tips?*

Tough to tell from the pic but low bidding so far.


----------



## tsweetland

*This is ridiculous*

I know some of you must be watching this, I was intending on bdding myself, but look at the price! It's still a used coat found in a thrift store! Come on!


----------



## Untilted

tsweetland said:


> I know some of you must be watching this, I was intending on bdding myself, but look at the price! It's still a used coat found in a thrift store! Come on!


Ridiculous.


----------



## Patrick06790

Untilted said:


> Ridiculous.





tsweetland said:


> I know some of you must be watching this, I was intending on bdding myself, but look at the price! It's still a used coat found in a thrift store! Come on!


Look at the bidding history. I think I'll save it for the archives under the heading "Going eBerserk, or How Not To Bid."


----------



## tsweetland

Patrick06790 said:


> Look at the bidding history. I think I'll save it for the archives under the heading "Going eBerserk, or How Not To Bid."


Ridiculous. I hope the person in the lead isn't a member here (I'll feel bad for making an issue out of this).


----------



## egadfly

tsweetland said:


> Ridiculous. I hope the person in the lead isn't a member here (I'll feel bad for making an issue out of this).


Like the song says, everybody's gotta learn sometime.


----------



## Isaac Mickle

Patrick06790 said:


> Look at the bidding history. I think I'll save it for the archives under the heading "Going eBerserk, or How Not To Bid."


The danger of early bidding, illustrated.

I'll guess this ends near $225. If two people are in full bid war, there must be six sitting around and considering a snipe.

The working button holes are pretty sweet.


----------



## Isaac Mickle

wnh said:


> Brooks Brothers 40R 3/2 sack, with a feature I've never seen: Buy It Now or Best Offer. The seller states that it's a seersucker suit, but it appears to me to be pincord.


How old is this seersucker/pincord suit? That BB label is one I don't remember seeing before.


----------



## jml90

Patrick06790 said:


> Look at the bidding history. I think I'll save it for the archives under the heading "Going eBerserk, or How Not To Bid."


Here's another


----------



## Untilted

for the J.Press coat:

You can get a NEW one on sale now for 225 dollars.


----------



## tsweetland

I was going to say, I bought a Donegal Tweed jacket from Press about a month ago for $208!


----------



## Isaac Mickle

you can buy these things NEW?

just kidding. would the vintage version be in any way better? i gather no. then good luck to the high bidder i say. wear it in good health.


----------



## gtguyzach

I'm looking at a pair of the slip-on bean boots.










I've got a pair of the gumshoes that I like a lot. The ones in the auction are the same size but are a narrow width. Does anyone know how much narrower this would be compared to their "medium"?

The auction is currently at $7 with no bidders, shipping is about $7.50. Worth the risk?

_
EDIT: I'm sorry for this being in the wrong place, I just realized it now. I was in the wrong eBay thread when I hit reply, this should be in the thread asking advice on various auctions, sorry about that._


----------



## Duck

I am wearing a pair today sock less and I love them. I would actually prefer mine to be a little more narrow. I am an average width but they always seem so wide. Definitely worth the risk

Happy Hunting


----------



## Benjamin.65

tsweetland said:


> I know some of you must be watching this, I was intending on bdding myself, but look at the price! It's still a used coat found in a thrift store! Come on!


Pricey final bid but perhaps it is worth it. I doubt that Press is making such quality today. For the connoisseur of Ivy, you're getting the real stuff here.


----------



## jml90

Dirt cheap Nettleton black pebble grain longwings 8D BIN 9.99.


----------



## jml90

AE MacNeils shell cordovan 9B BIN $39.99


----------



## Patrick06790

*If, if, if*

If you're a 16.5 - 32/33...

If you're broke...

If you want a few extra shirts...

This eBay seller has a ton, a lot of them not so hot, but a few JABs sprinkled in. If someone played his cards right this might be a cheap way to get a few respectable buttondowns in the rotation.


----------



## wnh

Speaking of sellers, this guy has some good ties with free shipping. You've got to sift through a lot of junk, but there are some jewels in there. I think he just started out a few weeks ago. I'm still kicking myself for missing a BB cotton plaid tie that went for a whopping $0.35. The secret's out, though, so don't expect to get anything that cheap now. Still, you can find some good stuff for a pretty good price.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Auction ends today!*

Alden LHS
Cigar Shell Cordovan
Size 10D

Lots of pics of the shoes. No one has bid on these yet and the auction ends today. Opening bid is $99...

Alden Medallion Tip Oxford
Black Shell Cordovan
Size 9.5D

Same seller as above; shoe also has no bids yet...


----------



## jml90

Someone buy these so I don't


----------



## jml90

Allen Edmonds White/Navy sadlles 7.5 BIN $24.49 look to be brand new


----------



## Duck

https://stores.ebay.com/LucyRaes-Shoes_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZQ2d999QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Decent shoes for decent prices.


----------



## TradTeacher

J. Press OCBD
Blue
Neck-17.5/Sleeve-36

It even says "Trad shirt" in the listing...



TT


----------



## Patrick06790

If you wore these with pink pants you might win some sort of prize.


----------



## Untilted

J.Crew 30x30, navy blue cord pants with skier critters




Beautiful Alan Paine argyle shetland sweater, size 40


----------



## anglophile23

AE suede wingtips 11.5 $102


----------



## anglophile23

Sorry if the link won't work. Search for them anyway, although they are listed as oxfords not wingtips.


----------



## jml90

A possible good deal here on Broadstreets


----------



## AlanC

^Super narrow, though.


----------



## spinlps

TradTeacher said:


> J. Press OCBD
> Blue
> Neck-17.5/Sleeve-36
> 
> It even says "Trad shirt" in the listing...
> 
> TT


Thanks for the heads up. Its on my watch list.


----------



## jml90

NIB Meridians Black/bone linen


Mocha/linen


McClain specs

9D_W0QQitemZ150098873313QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63850QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

All 9Ds


----------



## nerdykarim

9D Nettleton longwings


----------



## TradTeacher

nerdykarim said:


> 9D Nettleton longwings


Well, I clicked through to the link and they'd already been purchased. Oh well...

TT


----------



## egadfly

*et cetera*

Ben Silver cloisonné blazer buttons: and .

42R B2 camel's hair sportcoat -- looks like sack to me: .

B2 Royal Stewart tartans, flat front, 38/30 with three additional inches in waist and inseam: .

Fulvues . Also, might be worth bidding on for the tortoiseshell ("bakelite") sunglass frames.


----------



## Untilted

Lots of goodies in Eljo's ebay store:
thurston622


----------



## Untilted

polo shoes 7.5


----------



## Northeastern

I have those shoes in leather. They are very comfortable and form to your feet much like sperry topsiders.


----------



## Duck

Not the most trad suit, but a Ben Silver suit nonetheless. Wish it fit me.


----------



## forestcarter

AE Arlingtons. Mispelled in the title, and they look like they may be shell


----------



## Andy Roo

Duck said:


> Not the most trad suit, but a Ben Silver suit nonetheless. Wish it fit me.


A beautiful suit indeed, and it looks like it would fit me like a glove. I might have to place a bid.


----------



## Patrick06790

look kinda cool, but not fifty bucks' worth of cool.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## Untilted

Vintage BB madras jacket, no patchwork. 40 R or 42 R.

The webpage might say it's a 36R, but I asked the selller about this. He said he made a mistake. The correct chest measurement is 44 inches, and shoulder measurement is 19 inches.


----------



## spinlps

with low BIN


----------



## nerdykarim

$24.99/$45 BIN


----------



## Northeastern

Nice Looking J. Press sportcoat. the seller claims it's a 3/2, but I'd check on that as the pictures don't convey that to me.


----------



## egadfly

B2 "classic" sack blazer (see description here) -- navy, 3/2 roll, size 38R:

Looks like the real deal.


----------



## nerdykarim

NOS Florsheim Imperials from the 70's and 80's, size 10. If they were my size, I'd be all over them.


----------



## AlanC

Untilted, for some reason I saw and thought of you:


----------



## Untilted

AlanC said:


> Untilted, for some reason I saw and thought of you:


Haha, thanks Alan.

they are P-I-M-P pimp.


----------



## Patrick06790

The seller's text indicates he's one of us - in spirit, anyway.

This is a little big for me, otherwise I'd be tempted.


----------



## AlanC

^ The size on that looks to measure more like a 44/45 than a 42. The seller does an impressive job of taking pictures. You feel like you know what you're getting.


----------



## egadfly

Patrick06790 said:


> The seller's text indicates he's one of us - in spirit, anyway.


Somebody should PM him Andy's URL. He'd fit right in here.



AlanC said:


> ^ The size on that looks to measure more like a 44/45 than a 42.


Alan, would you mind elaborating? I'm still getting the hang of determining sizing via measurements, but if it's 44/45, it would probably fit me.

_Danke schoen_.

EGF


----------



## AlanC

egadfly said:


> Alan, would you mind elaborating? I'm still getting the hang of determining sizing via measurements, but if it's 44/45, it would probably fit me.
> 
> _Danke schoen_.


He says the chest measures at 48", which is really too big to be a 42. Usually one uses the formula: chest measurement - 4" = size. In this case, 48" - 4" = 44. Now some these days use 2"-3" rather than 4", so with a 48" chest you're talking about somewhere along the lines of a 44/45 for this coat. Note that it was a special order, so I assume there's no tagged size anyway.

Pull a well fitting suit or sport coat from your closet, button the top button and lay it out on your bed. Measure from underarm to underarm and double it. You'll get an idea of the type of measurement you ought to be looking for.

Note also on that auction that the sleeve length is 23.5", which is trending toward short. He says there's room to let it out, but it's something to be aware of.


----------



## egadfly

AlanC said:


> He says the chest measures at 48", which is really too big to be a 42. Usually one uses the formula: chest measurement - 4" = size. In this case, 48" - 4" = 44. Now some these days use 2"-3" rather than 4", so with a 48" chest you're talking about somewhere along the lines of a 44/45 for this coat. Note that it was a special order, so I assume there's no tagged size anyway.
> 
> Pull a well fitting suit or sport coat from your closet, button the top button and lay it out on your bed. Measure from underarm to underarm and double it. You'll get an idea of the type of measurement you ought to be looking for.
> 
> Note also on that auction that the sleeve length is 23.5", which is trending toward short. He says there's room to let it out, but it's something to be aware of.


Thanks, Alan. You are the master. :icon_hailthee:

From what point does one measure the sleeve length?


----------



## AlanC

egadfly said:


> From what point does one measure the sleeve length?


Shoulder seam to end of sleeve, basically the length of the sleeve itself, which is not how you measure a shirt sleeve.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Today I had the chance to inspect an old Aquascutum trenchcoat at a local thrift shop. This was an outstanding garment: the cotton was very thick and the detailing flawless. I cannot say enough good things about this old coat. So I recommend keeping an eye on eBay and getting one.

Inevitably, the coat was too small (by one size...so close) otherwise I would have made the purchase.

DocD


----------



## jml90

Alden bit loafers 10.5


----------



## Tom Rath

Not on ebay yet..but I will be putting them up shortly, are 2 Jcrew tweed sportcoats. One is a black/charcoal herringbone. The other is a charcoal/light gray herringbone. They are both 42 Long. 3 button, no padding in the shoulders, they are actually very nice garments. I bought them on impulse when they went on sale recently, but have barely worn them. I was thinking that a forum member might want them. I will post it on the sale section also, but wanted to give the trad members the first shot at them. $100.00 total. They were $245.00 retail each I think, I got them for $175.00 each. I wore one of them once, the other not at all. 

First one to PM me gets them sent to him on Monday.


----------



## Untilted

38-40 Camel Hair sack

Haspel Seersuckers 39 L

Eljo's 3-2 sack seersuckers 39L










Men's Eljo's Cotton Madras Blazer 40 Long 2 button

Eljo's poplin suit, darted

Red and melon cords from Eljo's in almost every size, flat front:
https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfromZR...sspagenameZADMEQ3aBQ3aSSQ3aUSQ3a21QQversionZ2


----------



## EastVillageTrad

FR Tripler blue OCBD - 15 1/2 34/35

Nice shirt!


----------



## spinlps

9E. How old are these?


----------



## AlanC

^They could very well be 40 years old. Those are $400-$500 shoes, and include the shoe trees. Gorgeous.

He also has , worn once, same size.


----------



## Untilted

BB 3-2 sack tan camel hair sport coat. 38


----------



## AsherNM

Open Question to all: May large, 'heavy' wrinkles ( like on this coat ) be removed? Are they forever a part of the garment? 

I see them on items, especially coats, and figure that they are not worth considering. I know for ties the wrinkles generally stay.

DB Polo Polo Coat, Blue Label, 41L, 20" across shoulders:


----------



## Archy

*Coach Sterling Buckle*

I am the seller and wanted to give you guys notice of the listing. Buckle is pretty decent for a Coach item.

Joe aka Archy


----------



## AlanC

AsherNM said:


> Open Question to all: May large, 'heavy' wrinkles ( like on this coat ) be removed? Are they forever a part of the garment?
> 
> I see them on items, especially coats, and figure that they are not worth considering. I know for ties the wrinkles generally stay.


I would think a cleaning and pressing would straighten it right up. Really, a good steaming would probably be all you need.

You wouldn't believe the wrinkles I've gotten out of ties with steam. I bought an old wadded up Robert Talbott regimental in a thrift store once--found in a pile at the bottom of a box--just so I could see if I could steam it out. It bounced back beautifully, and I actually wore it.

All that said, buy anything wrinkled at your own risk and don't PM me if it doesn't work out. :biggrin2:


----------



## Tucker

Alden 986, restored, then worn about "10 times", BIN $100...


----------



## KMP

Tucker said:


> Alden 986, restored, then worn about "10 times", BIN $100...


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TradTeacher

Someone could have fun with this madras coat...



TT


----------



## Doctor Damage

For reference, I posted a few photos of Aquascutum trenchcoats on the Fashion Forum here.

DocD


----------



## AlanC

BIN $29.99

Gorgeous very high quality longwings. Somebody ought to jump on 'em.


----------



## AlanC

I'm not really an attache case man at all, but I do appreciate a handsome attache like this stunning :










Be prepared for sticker shock, but enjoy the view.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Marvelous pair of old Brooks Brothers , size 10D. Lots of wear left. Judging by the heels, and if they are as old as the seller says, then they could have been made by EG.



DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Marvelous pair of old Brooks Brothers , size 10D. Lots of wear left. Judging by the heels, and if they are as old as the seller says, then they could have been made by EG.
> 
> DocD


There is something splendidly decadent about these. I am tempted.


----------



## AlanC

There's a beaut of an scheduled to end this evening.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Not eBay, but...*

Orvis has a bunch of those in the tent sale section. I wish they fit me, but the 40R is too small in the shoulder and the 42R might as well come with a mast.

Not that I need another tweed jacket.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Crucial Component...*

...if you're assembling the Full Cleveland.


----------



## anselmo1

*Hi, I just won the following auctions on ebay today. Both are Allen Edmonds shoes which I plan to have factory refurbished. Won the Allen Edmonds Shelton for $27.21 and the Allen Edmonds Cody for $27.01. Both shoes list new for $305.00 each! Here are their respective pictures.*


----------



## tripreed

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3-piece sack suit, labelled 38R but chest measurement is 42"

Interesting that the seller was able to correctly identify it as a sack suit. Price is a little high, though.


----------



## tsweetland

tripreed, i thought one determines their jacket size by measuring their chest, and then subtracting 2 or 3 inches, which would make this suit a 39 or 40, correct?


----------



## tsweetland

Patrick06790 said:


> Orvis has a bunch of those in the tent sale section. I wish they fit me, but the 40R is too small in the shoulder and the 42R might as well come with a mast.
> 
> Not that I need another tweed jacket.


Patrick, have you noticed that Orvis's sportcoats run enormous? I wear a 39 from Press or Brooks and when I tried on a 38 from Orvis it was huge.


----------



## Asterix

Patrick06790 said:


> The seller's text indicates he's one of us - in spirit, anyway.
> 
> This is a little big for me, otherwise I'd be tempted.


Why 42R for heavens sake? Why not a 46R?


----------



## Patrick06790

tsweetland said:


> Patrick, have you noticed that Orvis's sportcoats run enormous? I wear a 39 from Press or Brooks and when I tried on a 38 from Orvis it was huge.


Yep. They must figure that all that sitting around thinking about going hunting or fishing makes a guy wide in the middle.


----------



## Isaac Mickle

tsweetland said:


> tripreed, i thought one determines their jacket size by measuring their chest, and then subtracting 2 or 3 inches, which would make this suit a 39 or 40, correct?


I'd say it's a 40 for someone with narrow shoulders ... the waist is 40.5. Or maybe it's cut for the super-sack look?

I agree the starting price is high.


----------



## Joe Tradly

tsweetland said:


> tripreed, i thought one determines their jacket size by measuring their chest, and then subtracting 2 or 3 inches, which would make this suit a 39 or 40, correct?


Incorrect. The size of your chest is the size you are. If you measure a 44, you are a 44. The sutraction comes in with the actual measurement of the jacket itself. A jacket that measures 47 to 48 actual inches is cut for someone with a 44 inch chest, and thus is a 44 (makers are different: drop can be from 2" to 4"). If the jacket measured the exact same as your chest, it would be skin tight, and mighty uncomfortable.

JB


----------



## tripreed

tsweetland said:


> tripreed, i thought one determines their jacket size by measuring their chest, and then subtracting 2 or 3 inches, which would make this suit a 39 or 40, correct?


Correct, I was simply putting the title that the seller gave of "38." I would say it is a 40.


----------



## Joe Tradly

tsweetland said:


> tripreed, i thought one determines their jacket size by measuring their chest, and then subtracting 2 or 3 inches, which would make this suit a 39 or 40, correct?


Oh, Sweet, when you said "measure your chest", you meant the chest of the jacket, not the chest of the human.

Got it, sorry.

JB


----------



## Patrick06790

Good example of the confusion over measurements.

I'd grab it but I already have one.


----------



## BPanicola

*Orvis jackets on E-Bay*

Has anybody purchased from this seller?

https://stores.ebay.com/Adams-Outle...QQcolZ2QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ7059721QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Any opinions on the sportjackets that are for sale. I am interested in a causal jacket to wear with jeans and chinos. I was looking at the cotton linen blend jacket, the blue silk jacket or the blue wool jacket as options.

I read in a previous post that these run large and judging by another auction's listed measurements a 38 fits more like a 40. Any opinion on that?

I asked this seller for the length of these jackets as I wear short lengths. Any guidance how Orvis jackets run inlength is appreciated.


----------



## tsweetland

I bought a shetland seller from this seller. He is reliable and very prompt as far as shipping goes. Watch out for Orvis sportcoats, they are much bigger than their sizes imply.


----------



## KMP

New AE Shell Cordovan McGraw? 7.5 E


----------



## spinlps

KMP said:


> New AE Shell Cordovan McGraw? 7.5 E


According to threads in both forums, the McGraw is a European model with the E being similar to a US D width.


----------



## Patrick06790

Serious old with the mega-slippy leather heel


----------



## jml90

spinlps said:


> According to threads in both forums, the McGraw is a European model with the E being similar to a US D width.


Where are all these sellers aquiring Euro models?


----------



## spinlps

jml90 said:


> Where are all these sellers aquiring Euro models?


The two sellers that have them, hitch--n--post and grapevinehill regularly handle overstocks. I'm guessing these models did not sell as well as AE anticipated or have been discontinued.


----------



## shuman

Redwing 1155. $75 shipped. Have wanted to try a pair, and saved alot of money besides. I will be wearing them this summer to work on a home for Habitat for Humanity, so they will serve their purpose. Besides, I may like them so much, I may wear them with my Bills or 501's!


----------



## wnh

Is there something special about this BB linen sport shirt that I'm missing? The bidding is ridiculous.


----------



## Patrick06790

wnh said:


> Is there something special about this BB linen sport shirt that I'm missing? The bidding is ridiculous.


BB has one linen shirt on the website for a cool $128. Hard to say if it's the same model.

I picked up a couple of similar shirts some years back at an Eddie Bauer outlet. I think they were $18 apiece.

In any event I can't see paying much over $20 for the eBay shirt.

PS: Here's an Old Navy option, from a Style Forum thread


----------



## spinlps

According to the seller, these are . If so, they might be whiskey, no? The black sole edge looks strange though.


----------



## Topsider

Here's a long-sleeved linen button-down shirt on . Sixty bucks.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Don't Step On My...*

?


----------



## jml90

Patrick06790 said:


> BB has one linen shirt on the website for a cool $128. Hard to say if it's the same model.[/URL]


It's completely different.


----------



## spinlps

*More Euro-AE Shells*

Also available in .


----------



## spinlps

If the price stays low on these, no bids to date, they might be worth grabbing and sending to Alden for refurb.

They appear to be a .


----------



## Tom Rath

concerning those whiskey shell loafers, that model is often made with black sole edges. I own a pair in fact.


----------



## WingtipTom

Forgive me for making assumptions, but I think someone is trying to pass off a cheap pair of shoes as Allen-Edmonds:



At least they're not starting out the bids high, but potential bidders who don't know about Allen-Edmonds will assume these are the real thing. Am I right or wrong? :crazy:


----------



## tripreed

Brooks Brothers tan seersucker sack suit, 43R (though it sounds like it could probably work for a 42R as well)


----------



## AlanC

WingtipTom said:


> Forgive me for making assumptions, but I think someone is trying to pass off a cheap pair of shoes as Allen-Edmonds:
> 
> 
> 
> At least they're not starting out the bids high, but potential bidders who don't know about Allen-Edmonds will assume these are the real thing. Am I right or wrong? :crazy:


No, those aren't Allen Edmonds, certainly. It may not be intentional mislisting, but rather ignorance/wishful thinking on the part of the seller. Everyone steer clear of that one.


----------



## jml90

spinlps said:


> Also available in .


They look an awful lot like the Dryden.


----------



## wnh

tripreed said:


> Brooks Brothers tan seersucker sack suit, 43R (though it sounds like it could probably work for a 42R as well)


Is that perhaps pincord rather than seersucker? The 'stripes' look awfully close together. I posted a blue pincord version a few pages back that looked quite similar, but too was labeled "seersucker".


----------



## Tucker

J. Press Navy Blazer, 45R...


----------



## Joe Tradly

Tucker said:


> J. Press Navy Blazer, 45R...


Pre-fourth store (SF or DC), so it's got some age. (not a bad thing, necessarily)

JB


----------



## Doctor Damage

Black velvet evening by To Boot, size 11D.


----------



## TradTeacher

Bills Madras Shorts
M2P--Size 33 waist
NWT (BIN of $45)...


----------



## TradTeacher

J. Press Sack Navy Blazer
3/2, etc., etc. 
Sized (labeled) 44L

Looks like a really nice and fairly new blazer...


----------



## Joe Tradly

ebay seller said:


> Blazer has a conservative or collegiate look (very "New England") with a 3 button front with a roll to the second button. You can have your cleaners steam press it to the top button if you prefer the 3 button look


Eek!!!


----------



## Northeastern

Wow, I can't imagine someone wanting to ruin a jacket like that.


----------



## mainy

Just stumbled across this - 


Not sure how technically trad it is, but it IS pendleton and does sport 3 patch pockets. And for 10 bucks...


----------



## Northeastern

I want someone to buy this. Golden Fleece, 3 piece Sack, I just wish the jacket were a little bit bigger and I'd be all over this


----------



## Isaac Mickle

Golden Fleece charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack, 39R 34x30, . The measurements look as 40R as 39R to me.

The photo there is a textbook example of the 3/2 buttoned and sold as a 3 button. And you can only read "Golden Fleece" in the picture of the tag.


----------



## AlanC

^ Funny, as you can still see the faint line where the lapel ought to roll to the middle button. That one looks like a winner.


----------



## Isaac Mickle

The shoulders are still good and plump, too. Looking again, is it me or does the right sleeve look to be longer than the left? It starts a little higher (is the jacket on the mannequin crooked?) and hangs a little lower.


----------



## knickerbacker

*OF INTEREST TO SOME?*

MADE FOR IM PEI


----------



## Untilted

BB Tan suit sack, 35-36


BB Harris Tweed jacket 35-36


----------



## jml90

8.5 AE Strattons (half brouges) 35.99 BIN


----------



## AlanC

Not ebay, but somebody needs to grab this great heavy Brooks overcoat from chorse123 for $25. I would have bought it already, but I would never wear it down here, and I don't have the closet space. Looks like it would fit a 40/42 or so.


----------



## JordanW

*Brooks Brothers Critter Cords*

4 pairs of Khaki BB Critter Cords. Soon to be out of season but the price is excellent - Wish they had my size:










35W 34L

36W 30L

35W 34L


34W 32L

34W 30L


----------



## JordanW

*BB Pheasant Cords*

Too big for me once again:










W36 Unhemmed


----------



## Doctor Damage

Gucci bit , size 9.5D (which means more like an 9D in US sizes). Possibly fake, but if so they are superb fakes. If someone is the right size, they might take a chance.


----------



## Untilted

half nolfolk jacket


----------



## Markus

*Alden-for-Brooks Cordo Pennies, 9.5 C*

An auction I posted today:

Nice shoes, really cool shells.

Markus


----------



## 3button Max

*pendleton*



mainy said:


> Just stumbled across this -
> 
> Not sure how technically trad it is, but it IS pendleton and does sport 3 patch pockets. And for 10 bucks...


great pic-thanks for sharing-
I have a couple of Pendletons (in large) or I might have leaped at this-they were trad in a way but you usually saw old men wearing semi bolo or stringties(not real cowboy but Petoskey stones and the like scrimshaw etc)

w/ Pendleton--these were kind of a cheap take on trad but dont seem to be part of trad canon-I have a brown plaid and a version in red plaid.


----------



## Doctor Damage

These slippers are on the UK eBay, so buying is not likely an option for North Americans, but I post them anyway because they are beautiful.

Pair of Bowhill & Elliot for Harrod's.



Pair of Church's . I just ordered a pair of these for myself, but sadly they don't do the quilted lining anymore, but still very sharp. I prefer the Church's slippers because the embroidered crown is high on the vamp and the toe is slightly squared.




DocD


----------



## AlanC

Norcaltransplant at SF has a gorgeous pair of new Grenson shell cordovan loafers for $280. His description:



> Grenson #8 Shell Cordovan Loafers for Paul Stuart
> From the mainline, not Masterpiece
> Marked Size 8.5, fits like a 9D.
> (similar fit to these Alden/Brooks Brothers loafers which run big).
> Length: 11 1/4"
> Width: 4"
> MSRP: $625
> My Price: $280 shipped CONUS
> Add $8 if you live in Canada, $12 in EU, $15 for Asia


That's a steal if you're in the market and they're your size.


----------



## charms

I psyched myself out on this item and didn't pull the trigger because of the tear where the tongue meets the upper. Secondly, I wear a 9D in an AE calf laceup and wasn't sure of my fit in a shell slip-on.

Was I completely stupid to not bid on these? For future reference, how hard is it to repair or mask a deep cut in cordovan?

AE Randolph Burgundy *SHELL* $440+ retail. They went for $100....


----------



## AlanC

I probably wouldn't have bid on them with a tear, at least not for that much.


----------



## charms

Thanks, Alan, that's reassuring. If the tear wasn't on the outside of the foot, I probably would have gone for them. I love a good deal, especially on shell, but I know that tear/slit would have annoyed me for the life of the shoe, even if I had a cobbler work on it.


----------



## Untilted

Charms, I wouldnt get those shoes for $50.


----------



## Isaac Mickle

Charms, I wouldn't pay $10 for those shoes.


----------



## charms

The last-second urgency of Ebay auctions have a way of distorting perspective. That's why I prefer thrift stores and clearance racks. With the longevity of a cordovan shoe, I wouldn't want to have such an obvious defect nagging at me.

But there are a few NIB options that I have my eye on....


----------



## charms

Isaac Mickle said:


> Charms, I wouldn't pay $10 for those shoes.


Because of the style or the defect?


----------



## tripreed

Grenson tassel loafers, 9.5D -- BIN $59.00





These look like a really good deal. Someone should pick them up


----------



## AlanC

You show admirable restraint, Trip.


----------



## Isaac Mickle

charms said:


> Because of the style or the defect?


I have enough shoes, and I only acquire shoes that are better than the ones I have. I raise my standards to thin the herd, and I raise my standards to keep the closet from overflowing. I would not want to add a pair (at any cost) that, because of a defect, is likely not better than the ones I currently have.


----------



## AlanC

If were my size I'd be all over them, but if you're a 9.5D they can be yours for a BIN of $100:


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> You show admirable restraint, Trip.


Well, I figure I already have two pairs of burgundy tassel loafers. Plus that's a little more than I'd be willing to spend. I like the Ebay bargain basement shoes :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

Those Peal specs would fit you...


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Those Peal specs would fit you...


You're just full of trouble today, aren't you? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Joe Tradly

AlanC said:


> Those Peal specs would fit you...





tripreed said:


> You're just full of trouble today, aren't you? :icon_smile_wink:


Alan, you are Satan in the wilderness tempting poor Trip with the promise of power and glory!

Actually, this is probably the best Lenten obligation I've heard. Usually people give up things they don't want or need, or things that are good to give up, forgetting that we "give up" something for Lent to remind us of the 40 days Christ spent in the wilderness being tempted by Satan. Sorry, but giving up chocolate isn't really that tough.

But for Trip to give up buying clothes, and to still come to Ask Andy every day and look at the Thrift Store Exchange and Ebay threads....that's temptation!

JB


----------



## tripreed

Joe Tradly said:


> Alan, you are Satan in the wilderness tempting poor Trip with the promise of power and glory!
> 
> Actually, this is probably the best Lenten obligation I've heard. Usually people give up things they don't want or need, or things that are good to give up, forgetting that we "give up" something for Lent to remind us of the 40 days Christ spent in the wilderness being tempted by Satan. Sorry, but giving up chocolate isn't really that tough.
> 
> But for Trip to give up buying clothes, and to still come to Ask Andy every day and look at the Thrift Store Exchange and Ebay threads....that's temptation!
> 
> JB


Thanks, Joe, I do appreciate the support, especially in the face of such temptation :icon_smile_big: It certainly has been an interesting Lent, though I will admit that since Lent doesn't technically apply to Sundays, I have purchased a few things from Ebay on Sundays; some might count this as a technicality though. Perhaps giving up Ask Andy would be the bigger challenge. Anyways, enough about this on this thread.


----------



## Mike Petrik

I really like the specs, but honestly guys, what does one wear them with? I'm a 9.5M who can be convinced, but need some encouragement/guidance.
Thanks.


----------



## abc123

Mike Petrik said:


> I really like the specs, but honestly guys, what does one wear them with? I'm a 9.5M who can be convinced, but need some encouragement/guidance.
> Thanks.


Lightly/cream colored linen pants, white shirt, dark tan sportcoat is what I would do. However, I personally wouldn't wear spectators. They can look good, but its easy to mess up, imo.


----------



## tripreed

Mike Petrik said:


> I really like the specs, but honestly guys, what does one wear them with? I'm a 9.5M who can be convinced, but need some encouragement/guidance.
> Thanks.


Ivory flannels, navy blazer, white OCBD, bow tie, G&T. That pair is especially great since they are brown and white instead of black and white.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Thanks, Trip.
I don't own ivory flannels. Am I right to assume they are too dressy for Bills summer poplin or seersucker khakis? What about summer weight tailored trousers -- olive, tan, taupe or seersucker? 
Bow tie not in the cards. Do they need a tie at all? How dressy are they? Can I wear with just a sport coat?
Thanks, I want to get this right b/c specs are not a common sighting in Atlanta these days.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Thanks, abc. That's exactly what I'm worried about.


----------



## Joe Tradly

tripreed said:


> Ivory flannels, navy blazer, white OCBD, bow tie, G&T. That pair is especially great since they are brown and white instead of black and white.


I love how Trip's suggestions of outfits always include some liquor drink, G&T, martini, bloody mary.

Well played, friend.

JB


----------



## tripreed

Mike Petrik said:


> Thanks, Trip.
> I don't own ivory flannels. Am I right to assume they are too dressy for Bills summer poplin or seersucker khakis? What about summer weight tailored trousers -- olive, tan, taupe or seersucker?
> Bow tie not in the cards. Do they need a tie at all? How dressy are they? Can I wear with just a sport coat?
> Thanks, I want to get this right b/c specs are not a common sighting in Atlanta these days.


Well, I can't exactly qualify myself as a spectator expert either, but I'll give you my opinions based on what I remember from pictures. I actually think about any of the trousers you mentioned would work; I think khakis are too casual. Personally, I think I might be inclined to wear some sort of tie and sport coat with them. If you have a copy of Dressing the Man, I'm pretty sure there are a number of pictures in there, and if you do some searches on the Fashion Forum, I bet you can probably find some good examples. Good luck.


----------



## jml90

Mike Petrik said:


> Thanks, Trip.
> I don't own ivory flannels. Am I right to assume they are too dressy for Bills summer poplin or seersucker khakis? What about summer weight tailored trousers -- olive, tan, taupe or seersucker?
> Bow tie not in the cards. Do they need a tie at all? How dressy are they? Can I wear with just a sport coat?
> Thanks, I want to get this right b/c specs are not a common sighting in Atlanta these days.


I think tan/khaki pants would be fine as I do it. It would depend on what color the seersucker is too.


----------



## TradMichael

Would you fellows wear a plaid madras jacket?


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> If were my size I'd be all over them, but if you're a 9.5D they can be yours for a BIN of $100:


Whoever was so stupid as to not spend $20 more on the BIN should be struck with a skillet.


----------



## AlanC

Yes. The seller's going to love him, though, because they'll go much higher than $100 when all is said and done.


----------



## wnh

TradMichael said:


> Would you fellows wear a plaid madras jacket?


I'd say go for it, as long as you've got much (if not all) of your basic wardrobe already set. That is, if you don't have a blue blazer and won't have the means to acquire one for some time, go for the blazer first. But if you've got that (and others) checked off the list, go for it.

I personally would hold out for a better looking madras pattern, but of course that's a matter of opinion.


----------



## egadfly

TradMichael said:


> Would you fellows wear a plaid madras jacket?


I might indeed, but probably not that one. Maybe something more like this, if it ever came up at a reasonable price.

EGF


----------



## AldenPyle

NIB 9D Allen Edmonds Chili Wingtips for BIN for $60. Typically, these will auction for twice as much.


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> Yes. The seller's going to love him, though, because they'll go much higher than $100 when all is said and done.


Yeah, poor schmuck.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Help Me*

Would some please buy these 32W Lobster embroidered Bills M2?

Just to clarify. I am not the seller. But I will be compelled (seemingly against my will) to buy these if someone else does not.


----------



## Joe Tradly

AldenPyle said:


> Would some please buy these 32W Lobster embroidered Bills M2?
> 
> Just to clarify. I am not the seller. But I will be compelled (seemingly against my will) to buy these if someone else does not.


Are those lobsters embroidered? Or printed. If the latter, I think they're better to leave floating in the 'bay.

JB


----------



## wnh

AldenPyle said:


> Would some please buy these 32W Lobster embroidered Bills M2?
> 
> Just to clarify. I am not the seller. But I will be compelled (seemingly against my will) to buy these if someone else does not.


According to the tag on the picture, they're a size 34. And the lobsters are printed, not embroidered.


----------



## AldenPyle

wnh said:


> According to the tag on the picture, they're a size 34. And the lobsters are printed, not embroidered.


 Thanks. The spell has been lifted.


----------



## Joe Tradly

AldenPyle said:


> Thanks. The spell has been lifted.


Sorry to rain, Alden!

JB


----------



## AldenPyle

On the other hand, they are worn by Regis. And other celebrities....


----------



## tripreed

AldenPyle said:


> On the other hand, they are worn by Regis. And other celebrities....


Haha, I hadn't looked at the auction, but when I saw this quote I knew exactly who the seller was. I purchased some Bills from that seller several weeks back. They had the Regis quote on the listing for the pair that I bought, and I found it quite humorous. I did consider contacting them and suggesting that telling people that a brand is famous because Regis wears them is not the best way to appeal to most men. I would recommend the seller, however.


----------



## Taliesin

*Sax*

42R vintage Brookstweed, looks nice and substantial:

42L 'made in Italy' Brooks sack suit, NWT:


----------



## anglophile23

Taliesin said:


> 42R vintage Brookstweed, looks nice and substantial:
> 
> 42L 'made in Italy' Brooks sack suit, NWT:


That jacket is beautiful, If it was only in my size...


----------



## AlanC

^ That Brookstweed is great. Somebody ought to grab it. It's your chance to look like Phil!


----------



## wnh

(From the Brookstweed auction)










How does one get his tie to stick out like this? With a tie bar? I realize this shirt has a collar pin, which I'm sure helps, but the seller has another jacket up sans collar pin with the same effect. I like the look, but wonder if it's a little too showy.


----------



## Untilted

wnh said:


> (From the Brookstweed auction)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one get his tie to stick out like this? With a tie bar? I realize this shirt has a collar pin, which I'm sure helps, but the seller has another jacket up sans collar pin with the same effect. I like the look, but wonder if it's a little too showy.


It looks very good.


----------



## AldenPyle

Houndstooth Southwick Blazer 36R


----------



## Taliesin

Lifetime supply of belts:



Lifetime supply of Cable Car Clothiers tan poplin suits:


----------



## Untilted

Taliesin said:


> Lifetime supply of Cable Car Clothiers tan poplin suits:


WOWOOWOOWOOWOW, someone needs to jump on this!


----------



## septa

Untilted said:


> WOWOOWOOWOOWOW, someone needs to jump on this!


Perhaps the gents at O'Connell's?


----------



## Untilted

I just emailed Ethan from OC about that deal. I hope he takes it. then I can get the 36R!!!


----------



## Taliesin

Untilted said:


> I just emailed Ethan from OC about that deal. I hope he takes it. then I can get the 36R!!!


Septa and Untilted:

That's great thinking. I posted a link to the auction b/c it was Trad and sort of surprising, but referring it to O'C's is really smart. I too hope they make the buy, although I already have one of those CCC tan poplin suits.


----------



## Taliesin

Brooks "makers" 46R blazer, with all the exterior pockets as patch pockets:


----------



## JordanW

Untilted said:


> WOWOOWOOWOOWOW, someone needs to jump on this!


If we could find 15 or 16 people that wanted one of the sizes we could each have a CCC poplin suit for $100 with suits to spare!!! Dibs on the 39 short.


----------



## Northeastern

I know we hate shorts, but these are from Murray's


----------



## jml90

JordanW said:


> If we could find 15 or 16 people that wanted one of the sizes we could each have a CCC poplin suit for $100 with suits to spare!!! Dibs on the 39 short.


Yeah I was thinking that too but I have dibs on 50-52.


----------



## Joe Tradly

jml90 said:


> Yeah I was thinking that too but I have dibs on 50-52.


JML: weigh in on the thread dedicated to this topic, if you're serious.

JB


----------



## nerdykarim

Some very nice Brooks sacks on eBay:


----------



## AlanC

*A (BIN) Cautionary Tale...*



AlanC said:


> If were my size I'd be all over them, but if you're a 9.5D they can be yours for a BIN of $100:





jml90 said:


> Whoever was so stupid as to not spend $20 more on the BIN should be struck with a skillet.





AlanC said:


> Yes. The seller's going to love him, though, because they'll go much higher than $100 when all is said and done.


And the winning bid was...$173.49.


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> And the winning bid was...$173.49.


Man, you gotta love it if you're the seller and you can get $70 over your BIN price.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Polo tassel called "Marlow", which oddly look just like the Darlton, size 10.5D. Nice photo, though.



Ditto for the "Redway", size 11D.



DocD


----------



## spinlps

Doctor Damage said:


> Polo tassel called "Marlow", which oddly look just like the Darlton, size 10.5D. Nice photo, though.
> DocD


I think they are one in the same. I tried on the shell version in the ATL polo store last fall. One box was marked Marlow, another Darlton.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here is a smashing pair of John Lobb house , size 9.5. No mention if they were bespoke or just a RTW model.




DocD


----------



## CCabot

Doctor Damage said:


> Polo tassel called "Marlow", which oddly look just like the Darlton, size 10.5D. Nice photo, though.


Is it just me or does the interior of that shoe say "9D"?


----------



## AsherNM

Doctor Damage said:


> Ditto for the "Redway", size 11D.
> 
> DocD


Those are an 11.5D according to the listing.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Those photos I posted are from Grapevinehill, or something. They appear to just use the same photos for all their products, but presumably they are not fibbing about the sizes.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Very funky (?!)


----------



## jml90

AE linen Spectator tassels 9B


----------



## nerdykarim

If anyone wears an 8.5A and is interested in some brown/white spectators, check out brand new Allen-Edmonds. Since the auction description doesn't mention the brand name, the item probably won't see much action in the way of bidding.


----------



## Hoof

Allen Edmonds Polo. I was wondering what the consensus is on this pair on AE.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Hoof,
I like them. I own the current version and get pretty good use, even though some posters in these fora are critical due to the use of corrected grain. Not sure about the pair in the photo though on that score, but they are handsome shoes in my opinion.


----------



## Duck

8 different bow ties. Might be a nice addition for a few of you.


----------



## jackmccullough

Hoof--good looking shoes. Smart move not posting the link to the auction!


----------



## Duck

J. Press looks to be a sack blazer. 42 L


----------



## wnh

Hoof said:


> Allen Edmonds Polo. I was wondering what the consensus is on this pair on AE.


Hoof, there is a separate thread (probably a page or two back in the archives) concerned with discussing eBay items, from the buyer's point of view. This thread is more concerned with just posting items available on eBay that members of this forum might find interesting. Just FYI.


----------



## Hoof

My appologies, I am somewhat new to the forum, if you like this pair they are listed on ebay.


----------



## Northeastern

Allen Edmonds Macneils. They are listed as "Burgundy Leather" and have a BIN of $65.00
Do I think they're shell cordovan? I have no idea as I only own calfskin or lesser shoes, but here's a picture.

You be the judge if you're a 10E


----------



## Northeastern

Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. Maybe they won't get a very high bid since the seller misspelled "cordovan" in the title.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Northeastern said:


> Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers. Maybe they won't get a very high bid since the seller misspelled "cordovan" in the title.


Those aren't shell cordovan.


----------



## Northeastern

LeatherSOUL said:


> Those aren't shell cordovan.


That settles that. Any input on the MacNeils shown above?


----------



## AlanC

Northeastern said:


> Allen Edmonds Macneils. They are listed as "Burgundy Leather" and have a BIN of $65.00
> Do I think they're shell cordovan? I have no idea as I only own calfskin or lesser shoes, but here's a picture.
> 
> You be the judge if you're a 10E


These are likely not shell due to the all rubber heel. I bit on a pair of burgundy polished cobbler MacNeils that were explicitly listed as shell with a BIN a few months ago. I ended up sending them back for a refund after confirming with AE that the model number was calf, not shell. That said, the BIN might be worth it to you, just be aware that they are most likely not shell cordovan.

PS You might ask the seller for the model number inside the shoe and email it to AE to see if it's shell.


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> These are likely not shell due to the all rubber heel. I bit on a pair of burgundy polished cobbler MacNeils that were explicitly listed as shell with a BIN a few months ago. I ended up sending them back for a refund after confirming with AE that the model number was calf, not shell. That said, the BIN might be worth it to you, just be aware that they are most likely not shell cordovan.
> 
> PS You might ask the seller for the model number inside the shoe and email it to AE to see if it's shell.


*Yoda voice* In the creases of the leather spider webs one will see


----------



## Taliesin

*Another Lifetime Supply*

Here's another big lot of suits from Cable Car Clothiers. The vast majority of 'em are 36 Regulars and 37 Regulars. If I were a 36R, I'd consider buying this lot and getting nearly 30 suits for under $1,000 (depending on shipping and who else bids). The 37Rs could likely be tailored to a 36 pretty easily, I'd imagine. (P.S.: Anyone know why CCC is selling big lots of suits on ebay all of a sudden? It's kinda weird.)


----------



## Andy Roo

Taliesin said:


> Here's another big lot of suits from Cable Car Clothiers. The vast majority of 'em are 36 Regulars and 37 Regulars. If I were a 36R, I'd consider buying this lot and getting nearly 30 suits for under $1,000 (depending on shipping and who else bids). The 37Rs could likely be tailored to a 36 pretty easily, I'd imagine. (P.S.: Anyone know why CCC is selling big lots of suits on ebay all of a sudden? It's kinda weird.)


This one's for you, Untilted.


----------



## Untilted

Andy Roo said:


> This one's for you, Untilted.


Haha, thanks.

There are still 36Rs and 34Rs left in the bunch Jordan purchased. I may buy one from him if the reviews for the suits are good. I also want to check measurement with him, because I will not buy a suit unless I know the exact measurements. Plus, I doubt I'd wear a cotton suit that much. These days, I'd rather spend 100 dollars on a pair of Bill's than a suit, since Bill's get much more mileage from me.


----------



## Taliesin

Untilted said:


> Haha, thanks.
> 
> There are still 36Rs and 34Rs left in the bunch Jordan purchased.


I don"t think this new lot is poplin. Wool, I think it said.


----------



## M. Charles

LL Bean 80s Norwegian Sweater XXL, $25 BIN:



If it were my size I'd buy it in a heartbeat!!!


----------



## Isaac Mickle

no experience with this seller, but she does write that "*Prompt, cheerful refunds (with shipping back on request) are ALWAYS yours for the asking."*


----------



## AldenPyle

Isaac Mickle said:


> no experience with this seller, but she does write that "*Prompt, cheerful refunds (with shipping back on request) are ALWAYS yours for the asking."*


You are a splendid fellow, Mr. Mickle.


----------



## Isaac Mickle

Thank you AldenPyle. It is my pleasure.


----------



## jml90

M. Charles said:


> LL Bean 80s Norwegian Sweater XXL, $25 BIN:
> 
> If it were my size I'd buy it in a heartbeat!!!


It's listed as a XXL but tagged X-Large.


----------



## AldenPyle

JPress Sack with 74.99 BIN 41L


----------



## shuman

jml90 said:


> It's listed as a XXL but tagged X-Large.


My old one ran VERY large, so an XL would fit like an XXL. In fact, my 48-50R frame, at the time, needed to size down to the XL.


----------



## BPanicola

*AE Black Wing tips 8.5 D*

These look like they were taken care of. Starting bid of 11.99 and BIN of 24.99.


----------



## BPanicola

*New AE Shell Cordocan Cambridge 8EEE*


----------



## TradTeacher

Two pairs of Brooks Brothers White Bucs...

9.5 D 

12 D


----------



## Northeastern

Allen Edmonds Wingtips, very low BIN, probably need recrafting within the next year though.


----------



## spinlps

The custom Alden job of all custom Alden jobs...


----------



## spinlps

. No bids with less than a day left. They're rough, but may be worth a shot considering Alden restoration quality.


----------



## spinlps

Appear to be in great shape. $75 BIN.


----------



## TradTeacher

Brooks Brothers Patch Madras Shirt
S/S, Size Large
Made in India (so, I"m guessing it's pretty authentic...)


----------



## Patrick06790

- I don't spy any darts.


----------



## Northeastern

Patrick06790 said:


> - I don't spy any darts.


I purchased my Press sack from the same seller last week. I can only hope she posts a blue Press sack at some point, I'd be happy to deal with her again.


----------



## Northeastern

Another Press, this one is an odd size, 41L.


----------



## Northeastern

BB suit, 38-39ish sizing. You'll note the tell tale "all three buttons done up" in the picture...


----------



## Taliesin

NWT Polo Ralph Lauren loafers, which are interesting b/c they are "Made in USA":


----------



## Untilted

Northeastern said:


> BB suit, 38-39ish sizing. You'll note the tell tale "all three buttons done up" in the picture...


darted.


----------



## Northeastern

You're right, I didn't see that at first. My eyes must be going in my young age...


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's an odd one:


----------



## Isaac Mickle

A shoe tree company should buy those shoes to scare customers into buying their product.


----------



## Taliesin

BB Blazer, 40R:


----------



## Taliesin

Brookstweed, 41L


----------



## Northeastern

An ad for Hart Schaffner & Marx sack suits


It might make a nice addition to your study


----------



## Doctor Damage

Just did a search on eBay and someone is selling a bunch of Stubbs & Wootton slippers, in various sizes from 8.5 to 14. Might be a chance to pick up some new lord-of-the-manor slippers at less than retail, especially since they are over-priced when new.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Don't step on my . These have go-to-hell potential.

Or if you're at a crummy party and your date just got her head stuck in the fruit salad, just click your together and repeat: "There's no place like home, there's no place like home..."


----------



## jml90

Patrick06790 said:


> Don't step on my . These have go-to-hell potential.


What style are those regardless of the color.


----------



## egadfly

Deleted.


----------



## egadfly

Patrick06790 said:


> Don't step on my . These have go-to-hell potential.


Or . Green suede Weejuns -- who'd have thought?​EGF


----------



## HistoryDoc

J. PRESS 3B Sport Coat Tan 100% Silk 39R ca


----------



## Foghorn

*J&M for B2-*


----------



## wnh

I've seen quite a few 3/2 sacks lately on the 'Bay.

Brooks navy blazer, 40R


Brooks forest green camel hair jacket, 40R


Harris Tweed, 40R


----------



## wnh

This seller has a good number of NOS madras shorts, most Brooks Brothers size 36. If ever I wished I were a little larger around the middle, this is it.


----------



## spinlps

*Trad Olympian*

In honor of Squire's past sig...


----------



## nerdykarim

These are amazing (for a size 11). 
$9.99

If I was interested, I would email the seller and ask if he/she would add a BIN price for a quick sale (and a good deal for you!)


----------



## HistoryDoc

Alden 10.5C Great BIN
Too narrow for me and I don't wear black.


----------



## Patrick06790

, brown and white, size 12. Might be flying under the radar in the "vintage" section.


----------



## AlanC

^It's unlikely that specs of any sort will fly under the radar in the vintage section. Somebody _might_ get a good buy, though.


----------



## spinlps

nerdykarim said:


> These are amazing (for a size 11).
> $9.99
> 
> If I was interested, I would email the seller and ask if he/she would add a BIN price for a quick sale (and a good deal for you!)


Great shoes. I have them in a brown shell cordovan (see Daily Footwear thread) and caramelly calf. I'll add these run slightly larger than my calf pair: just a tad longer and wider.


----------



## HistoryDoc

black/brown florsheim saddle oxfords 10.5D


----------



## AlanC

Not a steal, but a reasonable linen inset captoes, 9.5:


----------



## anselmo1

*Bought these on ebay three weeks ago and this is how the Allen Edmonds Sheltons looked when I purchased them:*

*Just got them back today from Allen Edmonds after I had them fully recrafted. Pictures will follow on how they look recrafted. *
*I am very pleased with the results.*


----------



## TradTeacher

Full set of Ben Silver blazer buttons with Ole Miss emblems. Would be nice as a gift or perhaps for some of our members who attend in Oxford...



TT:teacha:


----------



## Northeastern

BB sportcoat, can't tell if its darted from the picture. I've dealt with the seller before and they have a no questions asked return policy if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Northeastern

BB blazer, 2 button, picture isn't great so I can't tell if its darted.


----------



## paper clip

*what appear to be shell Leeds 11D starting $19.99!*

It does not appear to me that seller knows these are shell. I can't guarantee, but they look like shell to me - has combo heel and ripples. Caveat: what seems to be the Style No. pictured in the shoe (9588) does not match the burg. shell leeds on AE's website which is listed as 9591 or either of the other offerings now fom AE.

for sizing reference, I am a 10.5/11, and AE shells fit me in 10.5.


----------



## Northeastern

AE MacNeil's in Calf. The BIN is only $13 so if you feel like buying and sending out for recrafting these could be a steal.


----------



## wnh

If a wrinkled OCBD is your thing, you can now get a suit (39R) to match. It's got three buttons, but I'm not sure if it's a sack or even a 3/2. Be warned, though: it's only got a 3 inch drop.


----------



## Hoof

11 D Allen Edmonds Leeds I am pretty sure these are Shell, heels indicate that they are. I have not checked the numbers, but appear so. Unfortunately they are not my size. Look like they need to be cleaned up a little bit, but would be worth the money.


----------



## AlanC

^ They do look to be shell.


----------



## spinlps

AlanC said:


> ^ They do look to be shell.


Yep. Same auction as paper clip's post above.


----------



## Mujib

*Ansewn shoes?*

The seller says, "These shoes are made by Ansewn here in Maine. It is the same upper that they use for Alden's Cape Cod Line of shoes."

Are they worth it?


----------



## timhey

*FS. Hare Slim Blazer, Medium,Brand New*

Priced dropped!!
$15 off, $200 NOW!!!
or offer price plz~~~~

Hare One button Tuxedo Slim Black Blazer!! Brand New!
New with tag!!!
It is not a thin blazer...
It is warm and FITTED...
HIGH QUALITY!!!!!
Measurements
Size M (body length 65cm / Shoulder width 44cm / Chest 96㎝ / sleeve length 62cm)

Asking for $200
flash on:









flash off:


----------



## TradTeacher

*Ben Silver bows abound...*

A few Ben Silver bows are popping up:

A lot of 5 bows: 3 are Ben Silver, 1 is LE, 1 is (or looks to be) junk...

Silver bow:

Another Silver bow:

TT:teacha:


----------



## mdsc

TradTeacher said:


> Full set of Ben Silver blazer buttons with Ole Miss emblems. Would be nice as a gift or perhaps for some of our members who attend in Oxford...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Thanks for the tip. Hotty Toddy!


----------



## Taliesin

41L Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2, NWT:


----------



## Joe Tradly

Taliesin said:


> 41L Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2, NWT:


Interesting. What do you think this tag means?


----------



## Taliesin

I think "sample" means a concrete prototype or example of what BB might decide to mass produce. My understanding (which anyone should feel free to correct if it is wrong) is that samples are made, and reviewed, and then final decisions are taken about what will be mass produced. I think there are "sample sales" once a year or so in NYC for various designers, but I've never been to such an event.


----------



## crazyquik

Lands End Madras tie, pink with some greens in it, 3.25 width, low starting bid. 

She's got some other stuff too but the belt is a bit too feminine for me.


----------



## HistoryDoc

RL madras 44R


----------



## farney

Alden cordovan loafers

I don't know my size in cordovan well enough, and they aren't the cheapest ever, but pretty good condition


----------



## AsherNM

Sharkskin Split Toes, Footjoy 11D -


----------



## cgc

Taliesin said:


> 41L Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2, NWT:


Damn I should check this thread every day - that is just my size and a heck of a deal. This went fast as even my daily saved search didn't pick it up. Anyone here get it?


----------



## Taliesin

Brooks Brothers 40L 3/2, NWT in a wool/poly blend. Suit looks like it could be older, 'dead stock'.


----------



## Taliesin

*Horsey Set*

Interesting/weird Brooks Brothers fox horn with chain:


----------



## Foghorn

*AE 11 E Shell cordovan, CHEAP*


----------



## a4audi08

thoughts?


----------



## Farmboy

*Esquire bound volume*

Don't know if this is too far off-topic. But here's some good reading . . .


----------



## M. Charles

*Vineyard Vines*

Vineyard Vines Preppy Flip Flops for the Beach (illegitimate when worn elsewhere). Size 11:


----------



## Taliesin

*sack attack*

BB "Makers" 3/2, 40S, glen plaid:

BB "346" 3/2, 39L, gray pinstripe:

BB "346" 3/2, 40R, dark gray:


----------



## nerdykarim

This is sort of a random shoutout, but I'd like to recommend eBay seller treasureave, the eBay outlet of the store .

Martin Christopher is a "boy's haberdasher" in San Francisco that carries a very nice selection of clothing and accessories that are, for the most part, too small for me (They stock Vineyard Vines, Barbour, Union Ruby Shirts, Hickey Freeman, Bobby Jones, Locharron, Grass Court, Trafalgar, Hunters of Savile Row, and Canterbury of New Zealand).

I recently purchased a and a from this seller and received them in 3 days with a free Martin Christopher baseball cap. The canvas duffle is great, especially for the price (I was able to negotiate a small discount due to the fact that I purchased two items) and she has more of the bags for sale on her eBay site. If anyone is interested in a review/more pictures, I'd be more than willing to put something together.

The sweater is fantastic, but unfortunately won't fit my adult small frame (which would work perfectly for someone who wears a 38 short suit and a 31 or maybe a 32 sleeve). It's a dark orange and it still has the $410 tag attached. I'll post it on the thrift thread eventually but wanted to post it here with my review as well.

If you can fit into a kids XL or you're looking for a source of high-quality, semi-trad clothing for your kids, I highly recommend this seller.


----------



## AlanC

Lovely , 10D:


----------



## gtguyzach

AlanC said:


> Lovely , 10D:


Hmm, in my size and the price is right... but I can't think for the life of me where/when I would wear them.


----------



## Untilted

gtguyzach said:


> Hmm, in my size and the price is right... but I can't think for the life of me where/when I would wear them.


ANY day.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Holy cow, check these out:

Looks like whiskey or ravello to me.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Woodhouse Lynch*

Three Piece Pinstripe Sack 42R 32W

This would be exactly perfect for me, but only ships to USA.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a ; unlike the shoes with eyes and ridges in the SF ugly shoe thread, this manages to combine the traditional with gymnasium casual, with a dash of Amjack.


----------



## Foghorn

*org usa weejuns 12b*


----------



## AlanC

Not ebay, but chorse123 has these fantastic Grenson/Paul Stuart loafers for sale at SF:



chorse123 said:


> 6) Size 9D. Stuart's Choice "Johns" suede loafer. Very cool and look sleeker than the pics may suggest. I have a pair and will be wearing them all summer. Have considered keeping this as a second pair for myself, and will if it doesn't sell here. I think these run just a tiny bit little large. I'm between a 9 and 9.5 and the 9D of these was best for me. MSRP $678. *$250* *Reduced to $200* *$165*


----------



## nerdykarim

If you wear a 40 and a 35x27 trouser, this suit is calling your name. I would buy it, but I don't want to let out the cuffs to make it fit.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ralph Lauren shoes. of tassel loafers, used, but interesting to glance at because of the tassels which are tied in a bow.



of beautiful penny loafers, with Italian detailing.



DocD


----------



## NoVaguy

nerdykarim said:


> If you wear a 40 and a 35x27 trouser, this suit is calling your name. I would buy it, but I don't want to let out the cuffs to make it fit.


looks undarted. a 3-piece sack suit?


----------



## Untilted

Yes that's a sack!


38 S BB sack suit:



the same seller is selling a 37 R as well.


----------



## AsherNM

RL 3/2 Linen Sack Jacket, Patch Flap + patch breast pocket, 40R


----------



## nerdykarim

Some Deadstock Nettletons on eBay:

9A - $19.95

10.5A - $10.49









10.5AA - $24.50


----------



## AldenPyle

*H. Freeman 38R*


----------



## Orgetorix

LeatherSOUL said:


> Holy cow, check these out:
> 
> Looks like whiskey or ravello to me.


%&*$! Curses on manfordmonkey's head for outbidding me on those.


----------



## Orgetorix

*Brooks cotton poplin sack suit, 40L, $150*

Brooks cotton poplin sack suit, 40L


----------



## longwing

Nice deal for a size 36:


----------



## AsherNM

*J. Press Tweed Blazer*









I'm selling a 42-44R J. Press Tweed on ebay. You can email me for a more detailed picture (the one above doesn't pick up the flecks of turquoise and maroon). Also the coat is a bit darker than pictured.


----------



## M. Charles

*LL Bean Norwegian Sweater*

Bean Norwegian Sweater: navy/white, Made in Norway, Size XL

I just bought one in my size a few weeks ago. Very nice sweater.


----------



## Untilted

beautiful bb 3-2 sack camel hair BLACKWATCH pattern.


----------



## AlanC

Demais has a gorgeous pair of new black Grenson tassels for sale at SF, 9.5D:

These would sell for close to $700 at Paul Stuart.


----------



## paper clip

/\ Gotta love the Mens Wearhouse shoe trees in $700 Grensons!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

^ You are toughminded


----------



## Duck

Press Blazer - Looks like a sack 
40R


----------



## M. Charles

*Madras Bowtie*

A little big maybe, but nice. The old style Madras, I think:


----------



## M. Charles

*Andover Shop Blazer for Your Son*

I just ran across this. Have a son? Then buy this for him. Only $35 for a very nice looking boys' blazer. $7.50 opening bid or $35 BIN:

https://clothing.search.ebay.com/an...es_W0QQfromZR10QQsacatZ11450QQssPageNameZWLRS


----------



## nerdykarim

Bidding starts at $34.95.


----------



## ChicagoTrad

*Mens Suit Brooks Brothers 38L 34 X 30 Gold Fleece*

Not my size, but ending soon and relatively cheap BB Golden Fleece Ps suit.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Someone is selling a pair of BB unlined pennies and a pair of Alden tassel loafers . Both are cordovan, and both (especially the pennies) have evidently taken a beating. However, they are worth looking at to see what shell 8 cordovan looks like after very HEAVY use.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Abercrombie & Fitch used to sell house in pink/purple velvet with embroidered ducks-in-flight. Don't buy these, just...marvel at them.

DocD


----------



## wnh

Two BB 3/2 sack jackets:

Navy cotton (poplin?), 39L:


Navy/beige/brown houndstooth, 40L:


----------



## A.Squire

Doctor Damage said:


> Abercrombie & Fitch used to sell house in pink/purple velvet with embroidered ducks-in-flight. Don't buy these, just...marvel at them.
> 
> DocD


Sold! With a good horn I'm sure they'll fit. You're always finding the coolest stuff.

binding,


----------



## spinlps

Doctor Damage said:


> Abercrombie & Fitch used to sell house in pink/purple velvet with embroidered ducks-in-flight. Don't buy these, just...marvel at them.
> 
> DocD


DD - Any idea which UK firm made A & F's shoes?


----------



## Foghorn

Allen Edmonds LEEDS 11.5 CALF


----------



## Patrick06790

*Cheap specs*

IF: You're an 8.5D

IF: You'd like a pair of brown and white spectators but can't honestly envision wearing them very often

IF: You're not willing to pay the premium for brown and white Broadstreets

IF: Every time a decent pair appears on eBay you get elbowed out of the action

IF: You're patient enough to shove in a lowish bid at the end, and

IF: The name Cole-Haan isn't an automatic deal-breaker

THEN: might be your ticket


----------



## AlanC

^ *sigh* Why can't they be my size?


----------



## Taliesin

*Big Mack*

Ralph Lauren Purple Label Mackintosh:


----------



## Doctor Damage

spinlps said:


> DD - Any idea which UK firm made A & F's shoes?


No idea really, but I suspect (based on the last shape) that the manufacturer is Bowhill & Elliot in the UK. They seem to make slippers for virtually everyone, including Shipton & Heneage and Ralph Lauren. I think only Church's and the bespoke shoemakers (such as Trickers and EG) make their own.

DocD


----------



## pennc94

*Two sack sportcoats*

and


----------



## Doctor Damage

Used, but charming pair of Bruno Magli , size 9.5M. Don't laugh, these would be _uber_-comfortable (and check out the unique soles).

Several pairs of Stubbs & Wootton slippers, sizes ranging from 8.5D to 11.5D. Designs are sailing ship, devils, golf clubs, and even a skull!

Ralph Lauren velvet , size 9.

Ralph Lauren skull-and-crossbones , size 9.5D.

Back again, a pair of Shipton & Heneage in red velvet, size 10.5D. Unfortunately, they are already monogrammed for some other fellow.

Bullock & Jones , in black velvet with a fox's head, size 13.

DocD


----------



## Sweetness

Doctor Damage said:


> Back again, a pair of Shipton & Heneage in red velvet, size 10.5D. Unfortunately, they are already monogrammed for some other fellow.


I can't get over how beautiful that monogram is...


----------



## Untilted

44L beautiful southwick sport coat for cheap


----------



## AldenPyle

*The Line*

I regularly wear khakis in red, pink, peach, yellow, lime green and paisley...to work. My OCBD's may as well have been made by Crayola as well.

But this is the line I would not cross.
Brooks 41R


----------



## anglophile23

AldenPyle said:


> I regularly wear khakis in red, pink, peach, yellow, lime green and paisley...to work. My OCBD's may as well have been made by Crayola as well.
> 
> But this is the line I would not cross.
> Brooks 41R


I think you have found the ultimate GTH garment. I think the Brothers had been eating brownies given to them by their nephew when they came out with this.*

*The nephew might have come from a Brooks Sister we know nothing about.


----------



## Taliesin

AldenPyle said:


> I regularly wear khakis in red, pink, peach, yellow, lime green and paisley...to work. My OCBD's may as well have been made by Crayola as well.
> 
> But this is the line I would not cross.
> Brooks 41R


Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Country Club Band?


----------



## Untilted

BB 3-2 camel hair sack jacket 42 R


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Ben Silver Churchill - ACT NOW!*

Churchill Tie emblematic Ben Silver:

Going off quick!


----------



## Foghorn

*Lilly Pulitzer BD SS (XL)*


----------



## Farmboy

*Austrian trad?*

is potentially interesting for loden fans.

Although the coat depicted is not the classic green but looks like an overexposed photo of a charcoal gray. I'm not familiar with Veyrier, but I had an overcoat like this that I bought in France as a student that lasted for 20 years.


----------



## Foghorn

*oxxford sportcoat 2btn sidevent*


----------



## AsherNM

Are these shell cordovan? 
And can all the little scuffs and scratches in the picture be polished away?


----------



## AlanC

From the creasing it would be my opinion that they are corrected grain calf.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Any Univ. of Wisconsin Badgers out there?*


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pair of BB brown(!) by Sebago, size 8.5D. Never been worn.

Fine looking Land's End in burgundy, size 12D. No creases, they look like they've never been worn.

Great looking pair of Land's End , size 10.5D. I had no idea they made tassel loafers, but these look great (they don't look like re-badged Aldens, so who knows where they originated...).

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Two pairs of PRL tassel loafers.
of "Danville" tassel loafers, size 12D.
of normal tassel loafers, probably the Darlton or its predecessor, size 9.5D.

DocD


----------



## KMP

Doctor Damage said:


> Two pairs of PRL tassel loafers.
> 
> DocD


I'll definately be putting in a bid on the 9.5. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Untilted

https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZoldschooly10QQhtZ-1

This prep school grad has some of the traddest items including GTH jacket from Chipp.

BB 38 R three piece SACK suit.


----------



## AlanC

Attractive BIN at $70


----------



## Patrick06790

The I've spotted yet. If they were ten bucks it might be good for a laugh, but...


----------



## Connemara

Patrick06790 said:


> The I've spotted yet. If they were ten bucks it might be good for a laugh, but...


I saw those earlier today and almost vomited.


----------



## AlanC

That Nettleton is to the old Nettleton as the current Abercrombie is to the old A&F. At least the 'new' Nettleton went out of business unlike the new Abercrombie.


----------



## Patrick06790

I didn't realize there was a new Nettleton. That explains it.

If there was actually truth in advertising the slogan for the new version could have been "They're Nettlesome!"


----------



## Tucker

Crockett & Jones "Harvard" penny loafers 9.5 D


----------



## AlanC

Tucker said:


> Crockett & Jones "Harvard" penny loafers 9.5 D


Now the question is, is that US or UK sizing? Probably US as a 'D' width is unusual in UK sizing.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Chipp with golf clubs, size 38R.



DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Not exactly eBay, but Trads can pick up pair of Alden 500 boots for the low, low price of Y42,000...



Alternatively, you can vomit your guts out, circumsize yourself with a rusty spoon, and attempt to roger a 2,000 pound bull. All of which would be more fun than taking a second look at those Alden 500s...

-5

On the other hand, Alden did apparently make these swelligant, elligant opera .



+4

But then they went and made pair of brown suede tassel loafers with a thick Vibram rubber uni-sole!



-3

Okay, what's the score...er...umm...never mind, they're obviously crazy.

DocD


----------



## Untilted

what are the sizes for those aldens?


----------



## AlanC

A bunch of NIB RL Polo bucks from Grapevinehill for $70


----------



## trolperft

Untilted said:


> what are the sizes for those aldens?


Alden 500 boots- 7 1/2 E

Opera pumps- 7 1/2 C

Suede tassel loafers - 10


----------



## Andy Roo

trolperft said:


> Alden 500 boots- 7 1/2 E
> 
> Opera pumps- 7 1/2 C
> 
> Suede tassel loafers - 10


Awww, what a shame, Tilt. You'd look so good in those boots.


----------



## M. Charles

*J. Press Madras Necktie NWT*

J. Press Madras Necktie NWT:


----------



## knickerbacker

AldenPyle said:


> I regularly wear khakis in red, pink, peach, yellow, lime green and paisley...to work. My OCBD's may as well have been made by Crayola as well.
> 
> But this is the line I would not cross.
> Brooks 41R





Taliesin said:


> Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Country Club Band?


Don't forget that both Leary and Alpert were faculty at Harvard when that one got out of the lab. Security should have been much tighter; give that stuff to amateurs and all you get is bell bottoms, coats like this one, 20 minute space jams and chlamydia. Thank god they didn't win.


----------



## AldenPyle

knickerbacker said:


> Don't forget that both Leary and Alpert were faculty at Harvard when that one got out of the lab. Security should have been much tighter; give that stuff to amateurs and all you get is bell bottoms, coats like this one, 20 minute space jams and chlamydia. Thank god they didn't win.


Actually, I just meant I wouldn't wear this without matching pants.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Magnificent pair of Daniel Green with soft leather soles, size 10.5D. They appear to have never been worn. I don't think they make these anymore; is anyone here familiar with the brand?




DocD


----------



## patbrady2005

*Land's End Bowties...*


----------



## wnh

Seven days left and 3 bids already? Shame, shame, crazy quik.


----------



## crazyquik

wnh said:


> Seven days left and 3 bids already? Shame, shame, crazy quik.


I'm in up to $42 and no more. They will probably bring $50+ easily (10 bucks each). They were probably bought new from LE at 12.99 each.

Don't miss the Chipp sumo wrestler emblematic necktie

1946 Gieves & Hawkes Royal Navy greatcoat

Pocket square lot

Striped tweed, kinda like the boater blazers?


----------



## Hayek

Just picked up a brand new pair of Cole Haan "Henderson" loafers for $100 (sorry, no pics).


----------



## cgc

*BB 40L sack*

The Q&A seems to say it all.

The old 'Wash and Wear' sack.


----------



## anglophile23

claims to be tweed, doesn't look like it to me


----------



## Duck

*39 R*

Brooks 3/2 sack summer suit. Good buy

39R


----------



## Untilted

If you are a 38R, YOU MUST GET THIS. Simple gorgeous vintage brooks sack.


----------



## TradTeacher

*Someone should get this!...*

*BB "Golden Fleece" Gray Flannel 3 piece Sack Suit

Seller lists this as a 40R, but it may work for a 39 R as well. Pants are a bit on the short side and no indication is given on what fabric is left to let out.
Bidding starts high ($135), but this is a rare find. It could still be a great deal for someone...


----------



## Untilted

that suit's worth at least 200.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Untilted said:


> If you are a 38R, YOU MUST GET THIS. Simple gorgeous vintage brooks sack.


Tilt, right-o. This is, I think, one of the nicest executions of madras I've seen.










JB


----------



## Desk Jockey

Joe Tradly said:


>


And now to kill myself for the want of a reason to buy another, albeit perfect, madras sports coat. Hey, I had a good run.


----------



## Untilted

i may bid on that madras coat even though I'm a 36. The shoulders would fit well, just gotta take the chest/waist in a bit. But I'd rather have a 38 R forumite take it.


----------



## kforton

When is someone finally going to buy this bespoke Chipp suit? It has been re-listed for several months now. Just because it doesn't have 3 buttons, does not mean that it is anathema. It appears to be undarted, which I believe is more important than the 3 buttons.


----------



## BostonFellow

*Daniel Green Slippers*



Doctor Damage said:


> Magnificent pair of Daniel Green with soft leather soles, size 10.5D. They appear to have never been worn. I don't think they make these anymore; is anyone here familiar with the brand?
> 
> Daniel Green was a long-time slipper maker based in Dolgeville, NY, until the early 2000's when they bought out the LB Evans company of Leominster, MA, and moved their HQ to Maine. They are the owner of Evans slippers...and stopped making all but a few China-made low end mens styles under the Daniel Green name. The pair you have obviously predates all that. Bostonfellow


----------



## gtguyzach

Untilted said:


> i may bid on that madras coat even though I'm a 36. The shoulders would fit well, just gotta take the chest/waist in a bit. But I'd rather have a 38 R forumite take it.


I've got my eye on it... best of luck bidding 

The shoulders do seem narrow for a 38R but I've got a fairly narrow build so hopefully it will be alright.


----------



## AsherNM

It's not ebay, but I found an interesting shopping engine, like.com You can find items, say a pair of white bucks, and try to find other products that look like them. There are various controls and filters. I've only tried it for white bucks and brown suede chukkas. It did pretty well on the first, and mediocre on the second. Give it a spin for that rare item you've been looking for.



gtguyzach said:


> I've got my eye on it... best of luck bidding


May the best man win. 

I've been looking out for a madras coat for a bit now. Sometimes trad comes across as a little bland when you're down to the core items, eg, khakis and a blue ocbd. So a madras jacket is a perfect complement.


----------



## Tucker

EDIT: This ended quickly, as I expected. I hope someone here took advantage.

Brooks Brothers (Alden) shell cordovan loafers 10.5 C

$99 BIN


----------



## Untilted

Asher, and Zach: I'm not going to bid anymore, the jacket would fit either of you guys better.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

There is another good looking 38R Madras out there. Maybe you 38s can divide and conquer.

This is an interesting jacket. It looks to be vintage ivy style, but with darts and two buttons. I would bid if it was my size.


----------



## AlanC

, made in England 10M, with a BIN of $60


----------



## Doctor Damage

BostonFellow said:


> Daniel Green was a long-time slipper maker based in Dolgeville, NY, until the early 2000's when they bought out the LB Evans company of Leominster, MA, and moved their HQ to Maine. They are the owner of Evans slippers...and stopped making all but a few China-made low end mens styles under the Daniel Green name. The pair you have obviously predates all that. Bostonfellow


That's a real shame, as it looks like they made some good stuff at one time. Another US manufacturer sells out, or bites the dust.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

For LHS fans who are looking for something a little different, there is a pair of Crockett & Jones "Harvard" on eBay, which are un-lined and virtually identical to the LHS (although some on the Fashion Forum would argue these are better).

Alden (H465), size 9D, brand spanking new.

Alden , size 8.5E, also brand spanking new.

Brooks Brothers , size 11D, minimal wear. These are the Sebago-made shoes.

DocD


----------



## Connemara

gtguyzach said:


> I've got my eye on it... best of luck bidding
> 
> The shoulders do seem narrow for a 38R but I've got a fairly narrow build so hopefully it will be alright.


Yikes, this is going to be one hell of a bidding war. Chalk me up as another interested party.


----------



## AsherNM

*$350 BIN for NWT BB Golden Fleece Tuxedo! 38R*

I don't know anything about formal wear, but this seems like a great deal.

Edit: As AlanC notes below, it is a notch lapel. People on the forum tend to favor shawl or peak lapels. It has three buttons, but has a slight pinch at the third, so it just might be 3/2.


----------



## AlanC

^Except for the three buttons and the notch lapels. It ought to be very well made, though.


----------



## knickerbacker

Doctor Damage said:


> Alden (H465), size 9D, brand spanking new.
> 
> Alden , size 8.5E, also brand spanking new.DocD


unlike most aldens, these run true to US sizing, FYI. Don't size down as on their main lines....


----------



## Untilted

knickerbacker said:


> unlike most aldens, these run true to US sizing, FYI. Don't size down as on their main lines....


are we supposed to size down usually?


----------



## pennc94

*J. Press Corduroy Sack*

See:


----------



## trolperft

*STACY ADAMS Oxford Shoes 1940's*

size 10 1/2


----------



## Doctor Damage

Beautiful pair of unworn Tricker's , size 8.5D. Located in Texas, so this a great chance for someone.



DD


----------



## tsweetland

Beautiful Press seersucker, somebody BETTER pick this one up



2 Press suits, 40S and 42S


----------



## M. Charles

tsweetland said:


> Beautiful Press seersucker, somebody BETTER pick this one up
> 
> 2 Press suits, 40S and 42S


The lapels look a little too wide on the Press seersucker, don't you think?


----------



## Tucker

M. Charles said:


> The lapels look a little too wide on the Press seersucker, don't you think?












When did the DC location open? The listing fails to mention that this jacket is at least 15 years old.


----------



## Connemara

The 38S Brooks madras coat is up to $70...


----------



## wnh

Connemara said:


> The 38S Brooks madras coat is up to $70...


That's ridiculous. It's a nice madras, sure, but $80+ shipped for a used jacket on eBay? I don't think so.


----------



## Untilted

wnh said:


> That's ridiculous. It's a nice madras, sure, but $80+ shipped for a used jacket on eBay? I don't think so.


i agree that 80 is a bit steep. but nobody makes jackets like this anymore these days.................. It's still hell-uva cheaper than a used brioni suit. I passed a few good deals on ebay last year, I could have got 2 press tweed sacks for about 60 each. However, it was during school semester and budget was tight (on top of that, USPS lost my Money Order of over 100 bucks). I hope that never happens again, I need a good tweed this fall.


----------



## NoVaguy

AlanC said:


> ^Except for the three buttons and the notch lapels. It ought to be very well made, though.


yeech... a 3 button notch tux seems to be a waste of that factory's skills....


----------



## Duck

*42 L b2 Sack*

42 Long Sack B2 Blazer for 10 dollars. Ends in ten minutes. Great deal.


----------



## Untilted

link?


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> link?


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> link?


Sorry it ended and I didn't put up the link. Sorry 42L's


----------



## AsherNM

Untilted said:


> i agree that 80 is a bit steep. but nobody makes jackets like this anymore these days.................. It's still hell-uva cheaper than a used brioni suit. I passed a few good deals on ebay last year, I could have got 2 press tweed sacks for about 60 each. However, it was during school semester and budget was tight (on top of that, USPS lost my Money Order of over 100 bucks). I hope that never happens again, I need a good tweed this fall.


Yeah, I've been looking for a nice (non-patch!) madras. It's the perfect summer blazer, IMO. They're pretty sparse, and the ones you do find aren't very attractive. I can't help feeling that patch-madras is swallowing regular madras' share of the market.


----------



## tsweetland

M. Charles said:


> The lapels look a little too wide on the Press seersucker, don't you think?


I don't know, that might be nitpicking a bit much. How often does one come across a Press 3/2 seersucker sack on ebay?


----------



## Untilted

AsherNM said:


> Yeah, I've been looking for a nice (non-patch!) madras. It's the perfect summer blazer, IMO. They're pretty sparse, and the ones you do find aren't very attractive. I can't help feeling that patch-madras is swallowing regular madras' share of the market.


I think regular madras is beautiful and elegant, while patchmadras is messy.


----------



## Brownshoe

tsweetland said:


> I don't know, that might be nitpicking a bit much. How often does one come across a Press 3/2 seersucker sack on ebay?


Also, I think it's relatively easy to have a tailor narrow the lapels.


----------



## Untilted

easy? How so?


----------



## Brownshoe

Untilted said:


> easy? How so?


Dunno, might be talking out of my hat, but I seem to remember somebody on one of the forae (ha! maximum peretentiousness!) asking about the possibility of narrowing lapels, and getting an answer from someone (who sounded like he knew what he was talking about) that it was a simple procedure.

We should ask "atailor" on the fashion board--I'm sure he'll have the straight dope. I have a couple of vintage sacks from the 70s with disappointingly wide lapels, so I want to find out, too.


----------



## AsherNM

36" unhemmed Bills + 36 x 30 Polos (at least one, two pictured) for $20, BIN - 

IMO, it's worth it for the Bills alone.

Edit: Gone, an hour after my post was put up. Is the final buyer a forum member or observer?


----------



## Connemara

Final price on that Brooks madras: $96.00. Wow.


----------



## Northeastern

Untilted said:


> I think regular madras is beautiful and elegant, while patchmadras is messy.


Patch has its place, mostly in pants. I love my patch pants, I wouldn't write it off completely.


----------



## Brownshoe

Northeastern said:


> Patch has its place, mostly in pants. I love my patch pants, I wouldn't write it off completely.


Patch madras also works as an accessories pattern--bucket hats, belts, canvas shoes, key fobs, stuff like that.


----------



## Duck

Pleated but what the hell... Coral Bill's M1s 34 unhemmed


----------



## Duck

*Santa Buttons*

Interesting set of Ben Silver Santa Blazer Buttons.


----------



## NoVaguy

Brownshoe said:


> Dunno, might be talking out of my hat, but I seem to remember somebody on one of the forae (ha! maximum peretentiousness!) asking about the possibility of narrowing lapels, and getting an answer from someone (who sounded like he knew what he was talking about) that it was a simple procedure.
> 
> We should ask "atailor" on the fashion board--I'm sure he'll have the straight dope. I have a couple of vintage sacks from the 70s with disappointingly wide lapels, so I want to find out, too.


it's only easy if there are no lapel buttonholes. if there are, it's incredibly difficult, as you need to do a significant reweave.


----------



## Brownshoe

NoVaguy said:


> it's only easy if there are no lapel buttonholes. if there are, it's incredibly difficult, as you need to do a significant reweave.


I keep getting tripped up on this point--if I'm narrowing the lapels to the extent that the buttonhole is lopped off along with the excess lapel fabric, how is reweaving an issue?


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe, see my alteration plan in the BB oxford sack thread.


----------



## AsherNM

New 11B 'Worthmores' - can't speak to the quality, but they look pretty nice. Beware, they're reddish brown in the picture, as you can see, but the seller describes them as 'chocolate brown.' I usually find textual descriptions to be more accurate.


----------



## AlanC

Duck said:


> Interesting set of Ben Silver Santa Blazer Buttons.


Those are great!


----------



## TradTeacher

Polo RL Sterling Silver Engine Turned Belt Buckle
1" and not-yet engraved...



TT:teacha:


----------



## AsherNM

*Sperrys for $20!*

Sperry Topsiders for $28 shipped, $20 before shipping and taxes. Sizes 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11 only. https://www.restorationhardware.com...AOVMCYLACH20?productId=prod1208067&navCount=1


----------



## tripreed

AsherNM said:


> Sperry Topsiders for $28 shipped, $20 before shipping and taxes. Sizes 9.5, 10, 10.5, 11 only. https://www.restorationhardware.com...AOVMCYLACH20?productId=prod1208067&navCount=1


I thought about buying those the other day. Didn't pull the trigger, though.


----------



## AsherNM

tripreed said:


> I thought about buying those the other day. Didn't pull the trigger, though.


I held out at $34, but for $20, I figure I could use another pair of loafers to beat around.


----------



## Connemara

AsherNM said:


> I held out at $34, but for $20, I figure I could use another pair of loafers to beat around.


Thanks for that tip, Asher. Just picked up a pair.


----------



## Untilted

Another old school Brooks Brothers madras sportcoat, damn trad:


----------



## Tucker

And another BB madras jacket, 39R black watch pattern...


----------



## CMC

Er, can we plug our own items for sale? I'm spring cleaning:

Manual-wind Timex with four watch bands:



Round-frame reading glasses:


----------



## Joe Tradly

Untilted said:


> Another old school Brooks Brothers madras sportcoat, damn trad:


Perfect for the Fourth of July....

JB


----------



## Untilted

Chensvold said:


> Er, can we plug our own items for sale? I'm spring cleaning:
> 
> Manual-wind Timex with four watch bands:
> 
> Round-frame reading glasses:


I will bid on your watch. Been looking for it for quite a long time.


----------



## farney

dang I want the watch too we shall see


----------



## Untilted

farney said:


> dang I want the watch too we shall see


gotta put on my GAME face.


----------



## AldenPyle

Southwick Tuxedo

Is this a sack tuxedo? Does such a thing exist?


----------



## AsherNM

3/2 Abercrombie Cord blazer? 42R.


----------



## knickerbacker

tsweetland said:


> Beautiful Press seersucker, somebody BETTER pick this one up


With a buy it now option of $50, I can't believe it's still for sale. Chest is 44", could be a larger size than listed, maybe even a 42.


----------



## AldenPyle

H. Freeman 3-piece NWOT (Unhemmed Pants)

40R


----------



## nerdykarim

AldenPyle said:


> H. Freeman 3-piece NWOT (Unhemmed Pants)
> 
> 40R


I'm bidding on the H. Freeman, but my maximum bid isn't very high--feel free to outbid me if you're interested. :icon_smile:


----------



## Taliesin

*Harvard Final Club*

In case anyone's in the A.D. Club:


----------



## nerdykarim

We have, up for auction, a , size is 6 7/8 - 55 tag inside reads "Made in USA, CUSTOM MADE." Label inside reads "100% Genuine Fur." See photos, hat comes with its original box.


























The seller also has some cool tradly shoes in in 8.5, but you may be competing with me for them


----------



## TradTeacher

A nice set of Ben Silver blazer buttons featuring flying ducks and a low opening bid...



TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

This seller has Brooks white bucks in sizes 8.5, 11, and 12. New, but not cheap.


----------



## M. Charles

*Brooks Brothers Black Watch Sack 39/40*

I'm tempted to pull the trigger on this BB Black Watch Sack jacket, but I'm not sure about the material/construction. It looks kind of old, but may well be a good deal for its current price:


----------



## Untilted

are you kidding? if it's your size, you MUST get it. This kind of gem retails for 495 dollars in O'Connell's Clothing.


----------



## M. Charles

Untilted said:


> are you kidding? if it's your size, you MUST get it. This kind of gem retails for 495 dollars in O'Connell's Clothing.


Upon further examination, it looks like a long. It says 31.5 inches from base of back of collar, so this would mean an extra 1.25" measuring from top of collar. This clearly puts it in the "Long" category and it's therefore not my size.

But thanks for your observations. I was tempted for a minute.


----------



## Untilted

I really hope someone from the forum takes it. they dont make them like this anymore.


----------



## charms

I'm bidding on a pair of AEs from Hitch 'n Post and there leading bidder has bought about 20 pairs of shoes (in wildly different sizes and styles) over the past week or two. Dealer? Anyone seen this before at HnP?


----------



## Foghorn

There is some joker, in Turkey, that keeps sending me emails about buying shoes- he wants a discount & all I had up. Funny thing is- he wants a US shipping rate, not overseas. I got a little frustrated with him & told him I would not ship to him.
I would wager it is the same fellow,
F


----------



## AsherNM

*Salvation Through Salve Alone?*










May these shoes be redeemed of their mark of Cain, on the right shoe, on the left.


----------



## charms

FYI for everyone, Yahoo Auctions is shutting down their site this week. All auctions close on Jun 16. Many things are going for cheap Buy It Now and the bidding competition is low to nonexistent.

Selection is pretty awful but it's worth a look:

https://auctions.yahoo.com


----------



## yossarian

It's funny. Last year, I was bidding on the same BB black watch jacket in my size. I lost the auction. But it didn't fit the guy who won it, so he sold it to me for his purchase price. That jacket has good karma.


----------



## Untilted

very trad sportcoat:


----------



## qwerty

Untilted said:


> very trad sportcoat:


55% polyester?


----------



## Untilted

polyester can be trad. Cable Car Clothiers stocks tons of poly-wool/cotton blend sportcoats/suits. J.Press stocks poly-blend pants. Modern day poly-blend isn't that bad.


----------



## rnoldh

Untilted said:


> very trad sportcoat:





qwerty said:


> 55% polyester?





Untilted said:


> polyester can be trad. Cable Car Clothiers stocks tons of poly-wool/cotton blend sportcoats/suits. J.Press stocks poly-blend pants. Modern day poly-blend isn't that bad.


The seller is Mack, who posts here and on SF. Very reputable.

I hope he sells the coat, but it's not for me.

It's an oddity, but even when brand new was mediocre quality.

Cricketeer always made "value" garments.


----------



## djl

Untilted said:


> Modern day poly-blend isn't that bad.


Of course, the jacket is from the 1960s.


----------



## Untilted

djl said:


> Of course, the jacket is from the 1960s.


oops. overlooked that.


----------



## cgc

I can't honestly tell if there are darts in the jacket or not, but this could be the ultimate trad suit.


----------



## Tucker

cgc said:


> I can't honestly tell if there are darts in the jacket or not, but this could be the ultimate trad suit.


It has the look of a 3/2 with the top button buttoned, but the fact that the pants are pleated and don't have cuffs pretty much takes it out of the category of "ultimate trad suit", IMO.


----------



## Doctor Damage

How old are these , I wonder?

DD


----------



## Foghorn

Women's model, circa 1980


----------



## Chris H

This beauty is too big for me otherwise I'd have snapped it up:



I contacted the seller for more detailed measurements: center back seam 31 inches, chest 24 inches across, shoulders 21 inches and sleeve 24.5 inches.


----------



## Brownshoe

Chris H said:


> This beauty is too big for me otherwise I'd have snapped it up:
> 
> I contacted the seller for more detailed measurements: center back seam 31 inches, chest 24 inches across, shoulders 21 inches and sleeve 24.5 inches.


Yeah, where did she get the idea it was a size 42? It's at least a 46 based on the those measurements.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Brownshoe said:


> Yeah, where did she get the idea it was a size 42? It's at least a 46 based on the those measurements.


Brownshoe, don't you usually give a 4" drop between jacket chest and actual chest? In this case, it measures 48", I would call it a 44. Right?

JB


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Old School 44L tweed jacket by (wait for it...) Botany 500. The lapels are reminscent of the Arthur Rosenburg New Haven suit I have.

Didnt someone once post that Dick Van ****'s wardrobe was provided by Botany 500 for the Dick Van **** show? Hope someone gets this.


----------



## jml90

Tom Buchanan said:


> Old School 44L tweed jacket by (wait for it...) Botany 500. The lapels are reminscent of the Arthur Rosenburg New Haven suit I have.
> 
> Didnt someone once post that Dick Van ****'s wardrobe was provided by Botany 500 for the Dick Van **** show? Hope someone gets this.


I thought Botany 500 was junk?


----------



## TradTeacher

Auction ends in less than 4 hours...



BB Golden Fleece Sack Suit
Gray Pinstripe
Size 39/40 R

No bids yet...

TT:teacha:


----------



## anselmo1

*Allen Edmonds Graysons Black*








I Won these Allen Edmonds Graysons last Friday.


----------



## Untilted

there is a 3-piece BB flannel sack suit on ebay, size 40 I think.

there is also this:


----------



## SouthernHoo

TradTeacher said:


> Auction ends in less than 4 hours...
> 
> BB Golden Fleece Sack Suit
> Gray Pinstripe
> Size 39/40 R
> 
> No bids yet...
> 
> TT:teacha:


I wanted this one, but someone else wanted it a little more..... However, I did win this one last night for less than $40 including shipping.










What do you guys think??? Is that a 3/2 Sack?


----------



## Untilted

Yes, it's a 3/2 sack. 

BTW: Wahoowa.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Go for it big guy*

Southwick Green Blazer 48R


----------



## AlanC

Someone buy so I'm not tempted to. It's a lifetime bag.


----------



## Untilted

BB old "346" 3-2 sack blazer 37 R Where are you, small people? this is your chance!


----------



## Untilted

not trad, but absolutely lovely sport coat if you are a 38R


----------



## AlanC

Untilted said:


> BB old "346" 3-2 sack blazer 37 R Where are you, small people? this is your chance!


That's just like the one I sold in the thrift exchange (different size, of course).


----------



## tripreed

Two shell cordovan belts by Robert Talbott.

, BIN $67.99 (seems like a steal to me)


----------



## nerdykarim

tripreed said:


> Two shell cordovan belts by Robert Talbott.
> 
> , BIN $67.99 (seems like a steal to me)


They're horsehide (not "cordovan" or "shell cordovan" as the seller states).

That said, reports on SF indicate they're very nice and, if the timing wasn't off for me, I would probably buy one.


----------



## abc123

nerdykarim said:


> They're horsehide (not "cordovan" or "shell cordovan" as the seller states).
> 
> That said, reports on SF indicate they're very nice and, if the timing wasn't off for me, I would probably buy one.


x2. Good catch.


----------



## TradTeacher

NWT Bills Blackwatch Tartan Wool Trousers
M2 Model/Unhemmed
Size 40 waist

Opening bid of a mere $15...


:teacha:


----------



## trolperft

*For someone who has narrow foot.*

Allen Edmonds tassel loafer 9A

The upper leather looks very nice.


----------



## trolperft

Alden tassel loafer 8.5 A/C
Probably cordovan


----------



## KMP

30 W Embroidered cords w/ bulldogs by Hickey Freeman


----------



## AlanC

This seller has a bunch of RL Rugby stuff, some at pretty good prices. If you're into skull & crossbones today is your day. Just in time for Pirates of the Caribbean III. There are some pretty cool pieces, though.

Someone needs to buy .


----------



## HistoryDoc

Press tweed 46: 

Somebody should get it. Wish I was a 46.


----------



## TradTeacher

New Old Stock Sebago "Cayman" penny loafers
Size 9.5C
Shoes are USA-made and come in original box. BIN of $60...



:teacha:


----------



## Untilted

AlanC said:


> This seller has a bunch of RL Rugby stuff, some at pretty good prices. If you're into skull & crossbones today is your day. Just in time for Pirates of the Caribbean III. There are some pretty cool pieces, though.
> 
> Someone needs to buy .


Dang, this one would be hard to pull off.................


----------



## jackmccullough

You think the scarf would be hard to pull off? What about this:


----------



## TradTeacher

*Auction ends in 13ish hours!*

BB 3 Piece Sack Suit
Gray/Charcoal Flannel
41L (?) Jacket
36x33.5 FF/Cuffed Trousers

This is the old "346" line. Suit looks to be in top condition. Someone should get this!

:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

Somebody really needs to buy these Grenson black tassels (9.5D) for only $125 (and with trees!). These retail in the $600 range at Paul Stuart, and are a steal at this price.


----------



## Mike Petrik

I just left him an offer to buy at the asking price via private message. I have a similar pair of A-Es, but this is just too good a deal to pass up.


----------



## Untilted

BB 1818 3-2 sack blazer, brand new, seller claims it's worth 700 hundred retail. Size: 38R.


----------



## Benjamin.65

AlanC said:


> Somebody really needs to buy these Grenson black tassels (9.5D) for only $125 (and with trees!). These retail in the $600 range at Paul Stuart, and are a steal at this price.


They may or may not be a steal, but the Paul Stuart retail price is very grossly inflated. So the "steal" needs to be put into context.

But perhaps I'm spoilt with nipping up to Northampton to the factory outlet.

Cheers,

Bem


----------



## AlanC

Benjamin.65 said:


> They may or may not be a steal, but the Paul Stuart retail price is very grossly inflated. So the "steal" needs to be put into context.
> 
> But perhaps I'm spoilt with nipping up to Northampton to the factory outlet.


'Inflated', perhaps (I wouldn't/couldn't pay it), but Grenson Masterpieces are only available through Stuart and a few other stores as private label shoes. The PS retail price is right around what you'd pay for C&J Handgrade, and they're at least as good if not better. The $125 price for this pair is certainly a bargain even against retail for AE and Alden. Sadly, the days of low cost Grensons through Bennie's are over.

I have no financial interest in this pair of Grensons, btw.


----------



## Untilted

two beautiful plaid garments:


----------



## AlanC

Untilted said:


> two beautiful plaid garments:


If his measurements are right the LeBow is more like a 41/42.


----------



## Untilted

emblematic belts 32


----------



## egadfly

Untilted said:


> emblematic belts 32


This seller has had a number of nice emblematic belts for sale recently.

EGF


----------



## qwerty

Not quite Trad, but definitely a beautiful shoe, if you don't mind the chiseled toe.

High price, sure to go higher by the end of bidding. I have no connection to this auction.


----------



## trolperft

Nettleton shell cordovan wingtip 11E NOS

Wish their size were 8.5.


----------



## spinlps

Not my cup, but here's one for DD's club blazer thread...


----------



## mcarthur

^
I second the motion


----------



## TradTeacher

*Ends in less than 2 hours!*

Southwick 3/2 Sportcoat (can't tell if there's darts or not)
POW plaid
Seller is "guessing" at the measurments; I'd say a 40L or maybe a 41R/L

No bids yet and opening bid is $10...

:teacha:


----------



## wnh

TradTeacher said:


> Southwick 3/2 Sportcoat (can't tell if there's darts or not)
> POW plaid
> Seller is "guessing" at the measurments; I'd say a 40L or maybe a 41R/L
> 
> No bids yet and opening bid is $10...
> 
> :teacha:


I'd say more like a 42L, being 23" pit to pit with 26" sleeves. Looks to be dartless, but that full-size picture is kind of fuzzy. Seems to be a great price if it fits.


----------



## egadfly

For the SC Trad:



EGF


----------



## Untilted

egadfly said:


> For the SC Trad:
> 
> EGF


the red one is beautiful. I am not from SC, but i'd get it in a heartbeat if it were my size.


----------



## AlanC

egadfly said:


> For the SC Trad:


Drat! Not my size--calling tripreed...


----------



## egadfly

Untilted said:


> the red one is beautiful. I am not from SC, but i'd get it in a heartbeat if it were my size.





AlanC said:


> Drat! Not my size--calling tripreed...


For what it's worth, a competent cobbler can shorten a fabric belt. It might be somewhat trickier with a wide-spaced repeating pattern such as this, but it's very doable.

EGF


----------



## tripreed

egadfly said:


> For what it's worth, a competent cobbler can shorten a fabric belt. It might be somewhat trickier with a wide-spaced repeating pattern such as this, but it's very doable.
> 
> EGF


No, they're mine! :devil:


----------



## AldenPyle

*Trad Tailored Treasure Trove*

A collection of 7-8 BB suits and jackets, most of them 3/2 sacks of various types (including a patch blazer). 
Size:
40R and 32W

I am more of a 41, but I would be bidding if this shipped to the USA I would be bidding.


----------



## Untilted

Why am I so short?! 

BB 36/37L tweed with elbow patches.

probably darted, but still nice.

This Thom Browne penguin coat is my size though:


----------



## Taliesin

*Thom Browne*

That Thom Browne creation looks like a morning coat for a formal, daytime, Star Trek-inspired wedding. With vows read in Klingon. ??


----------



## AldenPyle

Southwick Green Blazer

BIN $20

I am thinking of bulking up like DeNiro to get into this one.


----------



## AlanC

*Alden Sale Alert: 8.5, 9 & 9.5*

My favorite local men's shop, , is clearing out their special make *Alden spectators*. I'm not sure what stock they currently have, but no more than a couple of pairs in 8.5 and/or 9. The white is actual buckskin (as it should be). Here is a photo from their website:

The price is around $150. Their number is: 205.871.3391.

You can tell the owner that I (Alan, the fellow who bought a pair on Friday) alerted you about it if you want.

They also have a pair of regular brown Alden *wingtip bals* in 9 and maybe 9.5 on closeout for around the same price, and also an *Alden plain toe bal* in a very dark brown. Their stock is limited to those sizes and just a couple of remaining pairs.

Saturday, June 30 is the last day of the sale, and they will be closed for a couple of weeks for summer vacation after that. I assume they ship; I don't know what shipping would be.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Untilted

get it.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

For any size 7 or 7.5, there's a Whiskey Shell Cordovan w/handsewn front Indy Boot and for a 8 there is a Whiskey Shell Cordovan Saddle Shoe on EBay!!! Somebody get them!!!

BTW, they look to be rejects however.


----------



## AlanC

Bergdorf Goodwill is offering a 41R 3/2 Brooks navy blazer at SF for $40 delivered. He _might_ take less. You have to wait a bit for the pics to load, then scroll down. It's in there.


----------



## AldenPyle

Brown 40R Corduroy Sack


----------



## wnh

It's probably too late for anyone to get this now, but this jacket has been up a few times lately. The seller states that it's a 2B, but it looks like a 3/2 sack to me. You can, I believe, see the third button hole on the rolled part of the lapel. My guess is the seller didn't even realize there was another button, since it's hidden. And it's got two buttons on the cuff, a BB signature for 3/2 sacks, no?





Here is a 3/2 sack tan hopsack blazer (with brass buttons). Kind of interesting.





Navy pinstripe, 39R, 36x31 trousers.


----------



## spinlps

Ends on the Fourth, so bidding should be slow and low.


----------



## anglophile23

I don't know if these really are cordovan


----------



## Chris H

anglophile23 said:


> I don't know if these really are cordovan


Looking at the type of creasing across the top I'd say they definitely are cordovan.


----------



## spinlps

anglophile23 said:


> I don't know if these really are cordovan


Shell Cordovan. AE only uses combo heels on their shell models. The "Shell Cordovan" stamp is still clearly visible on the sole so these haven't had much wear at all.


----------



## Untilted

SOft shoulder, beautiful lapel. are you a 44 L or a 46 L ?

Where are you, vwguy?


----------



## Brownshoe

That is the very Congressman Classic I picked up.

Can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Untilted said:


> SOft shoulder, beautiful lapel. are you a 44 L or a 46 L ?
> 
> Where are you, vwguy?


Although I am a 44L, the linked jacket is a 42L or smaller. The seller lists the underarm measurement as 21 inches. I am guessing he just halved the size and does not realize that a 42L should measure at least 44 around.


----------



## Untilted

Sorry, I meant 40 L or 38 L.

My math is terrible these days.


----------



## Taliesin

*dead stock*

A nice looking pair of shoes from the "Brooks English" line, new in box and in a size 8 1/2.


----------



## nerdykarim

If I remember correctly, that seller paid around $80 for them at another auction on eBay. The seller who was originally selling them had a couple pairs and I snagged one.

There's some more information about them on this SF thread. I highly recommend them


----------



## spinlps

Brownshoe said:


> That is the very Congressman Classic I picked up.
> 
> Can't recommend it highly enough.


I have the brown herringbone as well and thrifted the same jacket color in a nailhead pattern last fall. Needs to be taken in slightly but haven't bothered since I wear it over layers.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Press 42S*

Good seller. Sure looks like a sack to me, albeit buttoned all the way up. If this had a little more trouser leg I'd grab it.


----------



## Patrick06790

42R vested BB/GF windowpane sack. Too wide in shoulders for me. Looks nice, if unusual.


----------



## AldenPyle

This seller has a bunch of NWT Cable Car Southwicks BIN about $150-200


All for the Tall man and mostly for the big and tall.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> 42R vested BB/GF windowpane sack. Too wide in shoulders for me. Looks nice, if unusual.


I'm going to start wearing my shirt collars that way.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Please post picture (wink)


----------



## spinlps

*Shell Cordovan Edition*


----------



## WingtipTom

Super cool! $149 for BIN!


----------



## AlanC

WingtipTom said:


> Super cool! $149 for BIN!


Not really my styling preference, but those are shell cordovan.


----------



## AlanC

Bergdord Goodwill is offering a J Press G9 style green jacket in size L for $50 at SF.


----------



## NoVaguy

AlanC said:


> Not really my styling preference, but those are shell cordovan.


I don't think they're shell - I think they're a special makeup in calf where AE just decided to use the combination soles they had on hand.

Also, AE says they're Bone Leather w/ dark brown calfskin in the description, and they have those two materials in their stock (the bone leather is used in the McClain spectator), but don't have a bone colored shell cordovan in stock (and I've never seen one, although it's not impossible, I guess).


----------



## AlanC

^I assumed the brown 'leather' was shell, while the bone was calf. Why would they use the combination soles on those unless they were shell?

Edit: NoVaguy, you are correct. I asked AE, and here is their response:



> Brown calfskin leather. It does have the redenbacher sole (which says shell cordovan on it), but the shoe is calfskin


----------



## WingtipTom

NoVaguy said:


> I don't think they're shell - I think they're a special makeup in calf where AE just decided to use the combination soles they had on hand.
> 
> Also, AE says they're Bone Leather w/ dark brown calfskin in the description, and they have those two materials in their stock (the bone leather is used in the McClain spectator), but don't have a bone colored shell cordovan in stock (and I've never seen one, although it's not impossible, I guess).


The soles do say "Shell Cordovan", however. 

LOL, I didn't mean to cause such a ruckus when I posted these! I just thought they looked cool and swanky.


----------



## AldenPyle

A Vintage Madras Jacket 44R from mid-1960's Yale Campus shop. Bidding ends in 12 hours price still 9.95.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Brooks Blazer w/ white piping. . .


----------



## Doctor Damage

Stunning pair of midnight blue house by *A. Sulka & Co.*
These are absolutely perfect and I would love to have a new pair.

DD


----------



## cgc

Old sack possibly taken from the estate sale of a Century 21 employee.



Over-priced, but they do throw in a hideous tie.


----------



## sweetness360

4 Robert Talbott bowties


----------



## Untilted

38R BB camelhair sack:


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> 38R BB camelhair sack:


You're a dirty rat Mr Tilt. Just when I got to thinking that my bank account was safe and secure...


----------



## amcd1917

EastVillageTrad said:


> Brooks Blazer w/ white piping. . .


Has anyone told Patrick McGoohan his jacket is missing?

https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ThePrisoner


----------



## trolperft

Nettleton shell cordovan 8 a/c BIN $70


----------



## Untilted

Can you get more Ivy League than this?

I doubt.



Get it and you WILL win the summer trad contest.


----------



## Untilted

Should I get these AE tassel longwings? Convince me, please?


----------



## mcarthur

^
What is purchase price?


----------



## Untilted

like 20 bucks.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Go for it. Sure the shoes are over the top but they've loads of mission-critical awesome.


----------



## wnh

Untilted said:


> Can you get more Ivy League than this?
> 
> I doubt.
> 
> Get it and you WILL win the summer trad contest.


The seller claims it's a 38, but at 22" pit to pit it's more like a 40. Nice jacket, though.


----------



## Untilted

Alden 663, burgundy calfskin tassel loafers, size 7 E. brand new


----------



## AlanC

*Not ebay, but brick & mortar...*

Our local *J Crew* is having a 25% markdown on sale merchandise, which included some woven narrow whale ties and a lobster tie. The markdown would take them down to $15/ea. It might be worth checking out if you have a J Crew nearby.

Also, you might try *Banana Republic* for some cheap socks right now. I picked up 5 pairs yesterday for $3/pair, including some self-argyles (see the Acquisitions thread for a picture).


----------



## HistoryDoc

Not ebay and darted but this will be a good deal when it goes to 40% off:


----------



## Patrick06790

. Hurry - there's still time.


----------



## Untilted

Fugly.


----------



## daltx

*Grey Oxxford Suit - 40R*

Not my size, but my brother has a nice Oxxford suit for sale on Ebay right now, with a starting bid price of $299. It has had minimal wear. I can certainly vouch for the validity of the seller. The link is below:


----------



## Joe Tradly

AlanC said:


> Our local *J Crew* is having a 25% markdown on sale merchandise, which included some woven narrow whale ties and a lobster tie. The markdown would take them down to $15/ea. It might be worth checking out if you have a J Crew nearby.


Or an interweb near by: They have a ton of "Cambridge" ties (their narrow tie) on the super sale web site. Sales are "final", ie, no returns, but if you're in the market for narrow ties, there's at least a half dozen styles, and multiple colors in each, and the prices seems similar to what Alan has quoted above.

JB


----------



## wnh

I've been watching this for a while but have decided that I'm not going to shell out the money (not much, really) for it, so I thought I'd post it here. Shetland sweater, size M, made by The Moors (?). Reminiscent of the Bean Norwegian sweater.


----------



## TradTeacher

Vintage J. Press whale tie


:teacha:


----------



## nerdykarim

9B Weejuns -


----------



## crazyquik

Choate yearbook from 1940 with classic ads.


----------



## randomdude

crazyquik said:


> Choate yearbook from 1940 with classic ads.


For some reason I want this.


----------



## M. Charles

*Made in Scotland Sweater*

Goes off around 9pm EST:

*Made in Scotland Sweater by Hickey Freeman*. Has 22.5" chest measurement; 23.5" sleeve measurement.

https://imageshack.us
Shot at 2007-07-16


----------



## wnh

Two Golden Fleece suits, 40R (34x31). Both are 3B, but I can't tell if they're sacks or not. The second one linked looks like it ought to be a 3/2, but who knows.


----------



## M. Charles

*Duck Tie*

Another tie with Ducks:


----------



## Northeastern

The second golden fleece doesn't appear to have darts. I can't tell with the pics on the first one.


----------



## Untilted

Are you a 37/38/39 Short? If so, you can get an MTM Andover Shop tweed coat!


----------



## AlanC

There's something about that makes me hesitant to bid. I can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## southernstunna

AlanC said:


> There's something about that makes me hesitant to bid. I can't quite put my finger on it...


Banged up, but this adds to the character

haha. Well put.


----------



## cgc

https://stores.ebay.com/Mens-Clothing-Liquidators has quite a few BB NWT seersucker pants for $16.95 in a range of styles. I have bought a few items from this seller and had a good experience.


----------



## katon

3 1/4" stripe tie, in wool.


----------



## M. Charles

*J. Press Grey Herringbone Tweed Jacket 40:*

J. Press Grey Herringbone Tweed Jacket 40. Includes Buy it Now option:


----------



## pennc94

*J. Press Poplin Suit - 42R*

Check it out at:


----------



## katon

3-inch surfer repp tie:


----------



## wnh

katon said:


> 3-inch surfer repp tie:


And if that one doesn't pan out so well for you, the same seller is offering up as well.


----------



## cgc

This appears to be a 3/2 sack wool/poly but the photos don't have quite the resolution or clarity to tell for sure.


----------



## tntele

*Alden Shell Cordovan*

I posted this in the thrift exchange instead of here by mistake.

NIB Alden shell cordovan tassel loafers in 10 1/2 D w/ a BIN of $300. Great deal, but not my size anymore. I have no affliation w/ seller.

TN


----------



## AlanC

Bobby Jones baby camel hair 3/2 NWT, 40R offered by SF member taxgenius69 on . Looks nice. Bobby Jones is owned by Hickey-Freeman.


----------



## Untilted

For 38 or 40.


----------



## mcarthur

^
I assume your want list is not in priority because number 5 should be number 1 (wink)


----------



## Untilted

You're right, mac!


----------



## Untilted

Anglo American tortoise Frames for 25 bucks.


----------



## Patrick06790

AE blue and white saddles, 9.5D


----------



## Patrick06790

For the man who has almost everything, a


----------



## markdc

*Brooks Brothers Navy Blazer - 38S*

somebody please take it so i don't have to!


----------



## Untilted

RL charcoal tweed DB peak lapel suit. Not traditional ivy league, but it looks stunning IMO.


----------



## Untilted

This greyflannelman guy over @ SF is selling a J.Press herringbone tweed in their buy and sell forum, for a good price. 100 bucks I think. 40 L.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Check for "Brooks Brothers" shoes on eBay and currently there posted are a pair of opera pumps (made by Church's) and two pairs of house slippers (also made by Church's), none of which have been worn. It's worth taking a look just for the 'shoe porn' aspect, but perhaps some of you might take a shot at them. Winter is coming and those slippers are just the thing for padding around in your living room!

DD


----------



## JordanW

*Brooks Brothers Madras Sack 42R*

Notice the phrasing in the description...one of our own listing this?


----------



## whomewhat

*John Lobb Monaco Dock Shoes - 8.5E*

A BIN of $165, which I think some may find quite appealing.

The same seller had a pair of John Lobb loafers in an 8E that I grabbed for my son serving in the Marine Corps. He asked me to get him some "civilian" clothes for going to church and the like when he comes home to visit in August. He now has: 2 Attolini shirts; 1 Incotex and 1 Zanella pair of slacks; a vicuna and cashmere custom-made suit; 1 Attolini and 1 Kiton tie; and now a pair of John Lobb shoes. All for under the $500 he asked me to accomplish this in for him.

Anyway, I hope someone else can use the above shoes.


----------



## Untilted

https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmartinchrisincQQhtZ-1QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ3QQfsooZ1QQrdZ0?

boatload of southwich and ccc tweeds, etc.


----------



## nerdykarim

Untilted said:


> https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmartinchrisincQQhtZ-1QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ3QQfsooZ1QQrdZ0?
> 
> boatload of southwich and ccc tweeds, etc.


The seller has items in other sizes as well, and will take pictures, etc. for you if you need them. I came really, really close to pulling the trigger on one, but I talked myself out of it


----------



## Benjamin.65

Patrick06790 said:


> AE blue and white saddles, 9.5D


Chum,

By jove, that the trad kit.

Cheers,

Bingo


----------



## M. Charles

Untilted said:


> https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmartinchrisincQQhtZ-1QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ3QQfsooZ1QQrdZ0?
> 
> boatload of southwich and ccc tweeds, etc.


Needless to say these look very nice, but the sizes (at least in my size) appear to be off. What he lists as a 40R should really be 42 or something (45" inch chest)


----------



## Patrick06790

Orvis is selling for $34.


----------



## nerdykarim

Keith Highlander Plaintoe Bluchers
10 AA/B, Black



Bidding starts at $24.95 or


----------



## trolperft

nerdykarim said:


> "]Buy-it-now at $4,995.00[/URL]


I was suprised at the BIN price.
I wonder why it is so high?


----------



## cgc

"The finish on the cuffs is in the mid-Atlantic "J. Press" style, which means that there's no break and the cuffs are wide, nearly two inches."

Which one of you is the seller?


----------



## Joe Tradly

cgc said:


> "The finish on the cuffs is in the mid-Atlantic "J. Press" style, which means that there's no break and the cuffs are wide, nearly two inches."
> 
> Which one of you is the seller?


How can one determine break on a suit that will be worn by someone else!?

JB


----------



## A.Squire

The Ivy featured here, makes1 wonder, trad on-line auction?-ha,ha,ha!!!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your BB suit that you have posted did you just purchase?


----------



## A.Squire

Not mine, see here 

I was just commenting on the ivy in the window.


----------



## mcarthur

^
I missed it!


----------



## spinlps

*Masters*


----------



## spinlps

*Wingtips MJ?*

Nah, Tassel Loafers...

with low bids (for now) and classic MJ background:


----------



## Untilted

https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfromZR...sspagenameZADMEQ3aBQ3aSSQ3aUSQ3a21QQversionZ2

boatload of GTH trousers, from eljo's warehouse, in lots of sizes.


----------



## nerdykarim

$9.99


----------



## AlanC

*Pimp Trad (I love it!)*


----------



## TradTeacher

Lot of 7 PRL and J. Crew Ribbon Belts



Auction ends today and is under $10...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Untilted

i'm a 7.5, and i can't pull off white bucks.

Thanks though.


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted said:


> i'm a 7.5, and i can't pull off white bucks.
> 
> Thanks though.


 ^
Of course, You can!


----------



## Mike Petrik

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Of course, You can!


Indeed. +1


----------



## cgc

I think $50 is a bit much for the latter (plus I would have to lose the cuffs to make the pants fit), but it is a color and pattern I have been wanting for a while. This is probably the 5th time the seller has put it up at that price too. Tenacious.


----------



## Patrick06790

cgc said:


> I think $50 is a bit much for the latter (plus I would have to lose the cuffs to make the pants fit), but it is a color and pattern I have been wanting for a while. This is probably the 5th time the seller has put it up at that price too. Tenacious.


Good seller, though - it will be in good shape.


----------



## Duck

B2 sack sport coat. 40R . Looks nice in my opinion.


----------



## TradTeacher

Duck said:


> B2 sack sport coat. 40R . Looks nice in my opinion.


I'm a 40R and I don't think it would fit me. Just going off of the measurements, I'd say a 38 or 39R maybe. But, nice none the less...

TT:teacha:


----------



## nerdykarim

I'm still waiting for a pair in 8.5D


----------



## Patrick06790

This being August, Month of Austerity, I won't be taking a shot at this 

But somebody else might.


----------



## cgc

Read it and weep.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For those of you interested in old USA-made Sebago penny loafers in brown and oxblood colours -- and who isn't? -- check out some eBay seller who has a bunch of beef-rolls in mostly narrow sizes (scroll down to the pictures with the blue backgrounds).

It's good shoe porn, for the rest of us too; gotta love those brown colours.

DocD

EDIT: I see nerdykarim is on top of these already...good.


----------



## tripreed

cgc said:


> Read it and weep.


That is the most entertaining Ebay listing I have ever seen.


----------



## wnh

Here's a BB engine turned belt buckle for anyone with the initials ESK.


----------



## AlanC

Not ebay, but if you're a UK size 7 (~8 US) these might be just the thing at $20. I'd grab a pair if they were my size.


----------



## paper clip

tripreed said:


> That is the most entertaining Ebay listing I have ever seen.


Hi-larious.

Also a scathing indictment of a Yale education (disclaimer - I went to Large State U. - the ad sounds more like my fraternity brothers)


----------



## PennGlock

cgc said:


> Read it and weep.


This is a work of comedic genius.


----------



## cgc

PennGlock said:


> This is a work of comedic genius.


I checked the feedback for more giggles and found that the genius bought the 'American Psycho' DVD recently. A bit too on the nose?


----------



## trolperft

New JOS A BANK TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 A/C $49.99
made by Alden?


----------



## qwerty

Those are Aldens, if I've ever seen a pair.


----------



## AlanC

^Yes, I think so. They ought to go for a good price, too.

Oh, how Jos A Bank has fallen!


----------



## mcarthur

^
I agree that they look like alden tassel loafers in black calf. JAB has fell off the chart


----------



## NoVaguy

classic usa made florsheim kenmoor's, v-cleat tan pebble grain wingtip.


----------



## NoVaguy

AlanC said:


> Not ebay, but if you're a UK size 7 (~8 US) these might be just the thing at $20. I'd grab a pair if they were my size.


Those are nice, but I really like some of the black boots - especially these swedish versions with the metal toe tip.


----------



## paper clip

*I believe AE*



trolperft said:


> New JOS A BANK TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 A/C $49.99
> made by Alden?


I think they're AE - JAB does sell AE - also, the rounded toe looks more like the AE Grayson to me than the Alden.


----------



## Taliesin

Vintage (narrow) ties:

(1).










(2).










(3).


----------



## AldenPyle

*Cable Car Clearance*

Great ties!

I bought a Southwick Douglas cut jacket from this same seller:

The jacket was in perfect condition and arrived (to HK!) within 4 days.

He has a number of additional Southwick's on sale.


----------



## tripreed

trolperft said:


> New JOS A BANK TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 A/C $49.99
> made by Alden?


Based on my limited experience with AE and even more limited experience with Alden, those soles and heels do not look like either company to me.


----------



## Untilted

this guy also posts on AAAC i think


----------



## jasonpraxis

Taliesin said:


> Vintage (narrow) ties:
> 
> (1).


Nice assortment. I hope one of you gents seals the deal. I'd be in but I just picked up a Brooks Brothers red, white, and blue #1 stripe in the too-quickly discontinued University line. Seller has another couple (not in the #1 stripe) up:


----------



## AldenPyle

jasonpraxis said:


> Nice assortment. I hope one of you gents seals the deal. I'd be in but I just picked up a Brooks Brothers red, white, and blue #1 stripe in the too-quickly discontinued University line. Seller has another couple (not in the #1 stripe) up:


I also got the Gold & Navy and Red, White, and Blue #1 Stripe in this sale.


----------



## AlanC

NoVaguy said:


> Those are nice, but I really like some of the black boots - especially these swedish versions with the metal toe tip.


Yes, I saw those. They would be great in brown. Those would be (close) to my size, too.


----------



## AlanC

paper clip said:


> I think they're AE - JAB does sell AE - also, the rounded toe looks more like the AE Grayson to me than the Alden.


The interior sizing looks like Alden. I've never seen AE sizes listed with combination lasts. The stitching on the lake is raised like Alden. The Grayson has flatter stitching. Also, AE doesn't use a combination heel like that on calf.


----------



## paper clip

AlanC said:


> The interior sizing looks like Alden. I've never seen AE sizes listed with combination lasts. The stitching on the lake is raised like Alden. The Grayson has flatter stitching. Also, AE doesn't use a combination heel like that on calf.


I slouch corrected.


----------



## jasonpraxis

AldenPyle said:


> I also got the Gold & Navy and Red, White, and Blue #1 Stripe in this sale.


You know, I was wondering where that gold and navy went. One morning it was there and the next morning it's gone!

Glad you picked it up; wear it in good health!

Jason.


----------



## AldenPyle

jasonpraxis said:


> You know, I was wondering where that gold and navy went. One morning it was there and the next morning it's gone!
> 
> Glad you picked it up; wear it in good health!
> 
> Jason.


Thanks. My sad experience has been that if you see a #1 Stripe from one of the Brooks Clearance Ebay guys from North Carolina, you should BIN it before someone else does. 
At the very least, bid for it right away. 
Here is a Burgundy & Navy Guard Stripe from the same guy.

I just found a bunch on 70% off clearance at our local BB (no 346 in HK), though most are not that attractive to me. Hopefully, BB will bring back the University's. Probably the next time the thin ties are fashionable.


----------



## Acacian

*Andover Shop Donegal tweed in 40R*










Looks pretty nice; auction is almost over - 7:34 pm EST on Friday (today)


----------



## Untilted

nice coat, darted though:


----------



## Doctor Damage

For those of you will size 9-ish feet there are some interesting Gucci loafers on eBay right now.

These three are used but in good shape:

This pair is also used but looks okay and is an old style:

*But...this is a pair of really old classic bit loafers which have never been worn. Don't miss these if you have small feet (they look like a narrow fitting). These old ones in un-worn condition are extremely rare.*

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

I won't bother to post the link, but I noticed today on the Japanese Yahoo site someone is selling a pair of (what appear to be) shoe versions of the Indy Boot.





I can't make out the style number, but I am constantly surprised at the dizzying variety of shoe styles that Alden makes, or has made, over the years. I think they should bring some focus to their lineup, since trying to be everything to everyone never works is death in business these days...

DocD


----------



## nerdykarim

. I don't expect them to go very high since they're in the vintage section and there isn't a size in the searchable "item description" part of the auction.








Good luck!


----------



## trolperft

Bespoke shoes. The sole shapes are unusual.

Unknown maker UK8


Foster&son UK12


For ladies, UK5


----------



## katon

.


----------



## nerdykarim

If you're a 14.5 neck, check out armyhardhat on eBay for a bunch of nice (USA-made) Brooks Brothers shirts with a $9.99 BIN. 
There are some tab collar, some white and blue university stripe OCBD, and some USA-Made PPOCBD.


----------



## trolperft

Florsheim spectator shoes--US12
Look like kenmoor, but not imperial grade.


----------



## Untilted

BB 1980's old school madras jacket.


----------



## Taliesin

Brooks 40R Feathertweed:


----------



## spinlps

*Nylon watch bands*

Limited selection, but this seller has a few bands Central is missing as well as a few reversible straps.. two, Two, TWO straps in one!!!


----------



## AldenPyle

Brooks University Argyle & Sutherland


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pair of Shipton & Heneage house , sized 9.5 (assuming that's a UK size, then it is at least a 10 US size). Beautiful shoes, and now that I have a pair of the Church's equivalent, I can't recommend this type of slipper strongly enough; truly a gentleman's shoe.



Pair of Dack's tassel , sized 8.5, which is roughly North American sized. Nice shoes, but I never quite get around to buying a pair when I'm in Toronto. Equivalent to current A-E products.



DocD


----------



## Taliesin

Chipp. Confusing listing, though. Seems to be a 41R.


----------



## wnh

Four surcingle belts, size 32. BB, Trafalgar, and Coach.


----------



## AlanC

The Korchmar Outlet on ebay has a . That's quite a price for an Atlas belting. Note that the bag pictured is not the tan belting that is actually being offered.


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> The Korchmar Outlet on ebay has a . That's quite a price for an Atlas belting. Note that the bag pictured is not the tan belting that is actually being offered.


I've mentioned this a couple times already, but I own the double-gusset in coffee belting leather (purchased from the same seller) and I really like it.

I actually convinced my roommate not to spend $600 on a bag from Bally by showing him mine last week...he's now the proud owner of the double-gusset flap-over in coffee


----------



## Untilted

gorgeous grey flannel trousers, worth a look:

My size, but I don't do pleats.


----------



## Taliesin

J. Press morning coat, trousers, and vest.


----------



## Taliesin

If you were ever considering giving formal shoes (opera pumps) a shot, now would be a good time -- there's tons of 'em on e-bay, new-with-tags, in a range of sizes, some with the pinched bow, some with the flat bow.

https://search.ebay.com/search/sear...action=compare&copagenum=1&coentrypage=search


----------



## jml90

Keith Highlander wingers 9A $29.99 BIN


----------



## jml90

NOS Sears Longwings siZe 12 $19.99 BIN


----------



## nerdykarim

I never remember to check Vintage shoes on eBay. There are always all sorts of gems there.


----------



## katon




----------



## Taliesin

*Puttin' on the ritz*

Brooks Brothers tailcoat, 41R.


----------



## TMMKC

Taliesin said:


> Brooks Brothers tailcoat, 41R.


At last! Something to wear during my magic act! Tempting but I'd never wear it...haven't received too many invitations to White House state dinners lately.


----------



## Taliesin

TMMKC said:


> At last! Something to wear during my magic act! Tempting but I'd never wear it...haven't received too many invitations to White House state dinners lately.


Ah, but one wants to prepare in advance for such invitations. White tie on the 'bay is, right now at least, surprisingly affordable. For example, in addition to the above tailcoat, you can get:

A detachable collar formal shirt for $50:

Opera pumps for $75:

White braces, and pique bow ties, turn up now and then as well. The vest is probably the least frequently seen item, but even those appear on occassion.

A few hundred dollars on ebay and one could look far better than most of the fellows who did attend the White House's white tie dinner for the Queen of England.

Of course, you still have to get invited to something. Or start a magic act...


----------



## TMMKC

I've often wanted to wear one for New Year's Eve. Maybe this is my big chance!

Most of the functions we go to here in KC are black tie...at most. There are a couple "coming out" balls, but only the debs' fathers and escorts wear them.


----------



## AlanC

Taliesin said:


> Brooks Brothers tailcoat, 41R.


Wow. I'd love to have that, and my size, too. Alas, I'd never in my life have opportunity to wear it.


----------



## Duck

AlanC said:


> Wow. I'd love to have that, and my size, too. Alas, I'd never in my life have opportunity to wear it.


You have to create an opportunity to wear it Alan.


----------



## mcarthur

^
+1! Duck, I delegate to you the responsibility for making this event. Looking forward to you invitation (wink)


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> ^
> +1! Duck, I delegate to you the responsibility for making this event. Looking forward to you invitation (wink)


Me too, though I won't do magic tricks. I'm told a mix very good martinis, however.


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^
> +1! Duck, I delegate to you the responsibility for making this event. Looking forward to you invitation (wink)


Excellent. I have to find my quill pen so that I can hand address all the invitations. Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## nerdykarim

. NWT. 40R.
$159 BIN -- Amazing Deal









I'm a 40S and I don't think I'm going to go for it :icon_pale:


----------



## jml90

nerdykarim said:


> . NWT. 40R.
> $159 BIN -- Amazing Deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a 40S and I don't think I'm going to go for it :icon_pale:


I don't think that's a sack.


----------



## Taliesin

A bunch of white bucks from Brooks, starting price $4.99 each. Caveat: they are seconds.

https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZkicksclub


----------



## jml90

Tan Nettleton longwings 12D $19.99 BIN


----------



## Untilted

jml90 said:


> I don't think that's a sack.


Disagree. THose are side seams.


----------



## jml90

Untilted said:


> Disagree. THose are side seams.


That's also quite possible.


----------



## AlanC

jml90 said:


> Tan Nettleton longwings 12D $19.99 BIN


Look to be an 'A' width--_very_ narrow.


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> Look to be an 'A' width--_very_ narrow.


Good call my bad on that one.


----------



## Taliesin

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer, 40L:


----------



## Taliesin

*Brooks Brothers 40R*

Possible sack dinner jacket. Trousers are flat front. I can't tell from the photos whether the jacket has darts; maybe someone with a better monitor or better eyes can comment.


----------



## nerdykarim

Untilted said:


> Disagree. Those are side seams.


FWIW, it's also identified in the auction description as a sack. Here's starting at $39.99.


----------



## Taliesin

A Paul Stuart "Harvard" tie, with some bearded fellow embroidered on it. I'm kind of ashamed to admit that I have no idea who the little man is. Anyone know?


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Caricature of John Harvard*

I believe this icon is a caricature of John Harvard, the man after which Harvard College was named. I recall either J JPress or Chipp did a club tie in with similar 
caricatures of Mr. Harvard twenty plus years ago.


----------



## Taliesin

I know the statue is a fictional representation, but the differences between the "John Harvard" of Harvard Yard and the little man on that tie are dramatic:

vs.


----------



## AldenPyle

Classic Burgundy & Gold Brooks #1 Stripe in 3" University Stripe


This seller is listing a number of #1, #2, and bar stripe university ties. Please buy them before I feel compelled to buy some more ties I don't need. I have dealt with this guy before and he is fast and professional.


----------



## brussell

Does Alden do calf shoes for Brooks Brothers or are they all Shell Cordovan? If only shell then these look like a steal:


----------



## Duck

Press Sack Seersucker Jacket 42L

Take a peek tall ones.


----------



## Taliesin

Brooks Brothers tweed, 40R:


----------



## trolperft

Vintage shoes from 40s and 50s

FOOT-SO-PORT


Spectator shoes


Allen Edmonds


Florsheim spectator shoes


----------



## Duck

Ends in 4 minutes AEs in Black 10.5 D



Only 5 dollars


----------



## Untilted

Skull and Bone panty, for your trad girlfriend:










https://item.express.ebay.com/BNWT-...0QQitemZ110154505233QQihZ001QQcmdZExpressItem


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> Skull and Bone panty, for your trad girlfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://item.express.ebay.com/BNWT-...0QQitemZ110154505233QQihZ001QQcmdZExpressItem


I dated, once, the daughter of a Bonesman. This brings back hilarious memories.


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> I dated, once, the daughter of a Bonesman. This brings back hilarious memories.


Did you find crossbones and skulls.........on her panty?


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> Did you find crossbones and skulls.........on her panty?


For this one... no comment.

And because I feel mighty odd posting here without some sort of nod to the original topic at hand:


----------



## anglophile23

AE spectators


----------



## spielerman

*Southwick Tie*


----------



## Doctor Damage

There are a ton of BB opera shoes up on eBay right now, lots of different sizes. Could be a good chance for members to pick up a pair.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

is a pair of Alden suede 666 tassels, in size 10.5E. The seller apparently only wore one pair due to health reasons, but the wear appears to be minimal. Possibly a chance to get a cheap pair in a useful width.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

is a pair of Stubbs & Wootton men's loafers made from a *Lily Pulitzer cloth*! Worth a look for the curiosity value!

Belgian slippers in green cloth .

Looks like the Del Toro guys are offering some of their shoes at a good price .

DocD


----------



## trolperft

NOS Sears pebble plain toe 12D- BIN $59.95
probably made by florsheim


----------



## TradTeacher

LL Bean Suede Desert Boots
Sz. 10


----------



## AlanC

Caveat: Keep an eye on the seller's feedback, which seems low although not in the past year.


----------



## AlanC

Snazzy alligator , 8.5D

The seller says they're Nettleton, but the pictures only say Neiman Marcus.










Doctor Damage, this is a pair for your tassels thread.


----------



## jackmccullough

Doctor Damage said:


> is a pair of Alden suede 666 tassels, in size 10.5E. The seller apparently only wore one pair due to health reasons, but the wear appears to be minimal. Possibly a chance to get a cheap pair in a useful width.
> 
> DocD


I know this isn't the joke thread, but the opportunity presents itself:

A doctor visits his patient in the hospital, and says to him, "Your test results are in, and I have good news and bad news."

Patient: "I'll take the bad news first, Doc."

The doctor tells him he has six weeks to live.

The patient says to the doctor, "Well, jeez, after that, what could the good news possibly be?"

Doctor: "The patient in the other bed wants to buy your slippers."

We now return you to our regular programming already in progress.


----------



## mcarthur

^
+1


----------



## Patrick06790

If the shoulders were narrower I'd grab this (listed 42R).


----------



## clemsontiger

I figured some of you men with perfect waists might be interested in these Ben Silver Reds:


----------



## paper clip

^ but for the bloody pleats....:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC

*Alden plain toe bluchers at STP*

Move fast on this one, but a whole range of sizes on Alden plain toe bluchers at Sierra Trading Post.

...

*BUT*

Go through this link for 30% off your order, valid through tomorrow. I got my pair for $92.55 with shipping by using the code.


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> Move fast on this one, but a whole range of sizes on Alden plain toe bluchers at Sierra Trading Post.


Nice find, Alan. There are also some nice Southwick blazers (2b/darted) on sale for ~190 after the discount. I've been looking for a nice upgrade to my J. Crew blazer but, unfortunately, I don't think I can handle another big purchase after the shoes yesterday.


----------



## AlanC

^I got my email receipt from STP stating I've saved over $2800 total on all past purchases from them. I guess I should order more often! :biggrin2:


----------



## Mike Petrik

STP says shoes run small and recommends 1/2 size larger. Comments anyone? Many thanks.
Mike


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC,
Thank you!


----------



## spielerman

Mike Petrik said:


> STP says shoes run small and recommends 1/2 size larger. Comments anyone? Many thanks.
> Mike


Rubber soles, really, still worth it just for the uppers? Can the soles be replaced?

bump on the comment on 1/2 bigger, can anyone verify? I know sierra has been off on this before.


----------



## AlanC

^I like the rubber soles on these as I want them for casual wear on rainy days.


----------



## jml90

spielerman said:


> Rubber soles, really, still worth it just for the uppers? Can the soles be replaced?
> 
> bump on the comment on 1/2 bigger, can anyone verify? I know sierra has been off on this before.


What's the problem with rubber?


----------



## trolperft

NOS AE McAllister 10.5AA BIN-$45


----------



## TradTeacher

Oddly colored pair of Quoddy mocs...not sure which model they are???

Size 8 and really cheap...



TT:teacha:


----------



## cgc

Mike Petrik said:


> STP says shoes run small and recommends 1/2 size larger. Comments anyone? Many thanks.
> Mike


The pair I have are true to size. I returned the ones I got based on that recommendation.

These shoes are true gunboats and the rubber soles are very sticky, gummy ones that pick up every piece of dirt, lint, pine needles, etc you happen to walk over. I think there might be a good reason STP got a ton of them.


----------



## nerdykarim

$175 Colonel Littleton General Purpose Canvas Bag
with about a day left to go. I have a feeling this will end at a fairly reasonable price.


----------



## spielerman

AlanC said:


> ^I like the rubber soles on these as I want them for casual wear on rainy days.


Alan it was more of an education for me, can rubber soles be repaired once worn? Or is this more of a disposable item once worn down?

I'm an infant learning at the feet of a master.


----------



## AlanC

spielerman said:


> Alan it was more of an education for me, can rubber soles be repaired once worn? Or is this more of a disposable item once worn down?
> 
> I'm an infant learning at the feet of a master.


Well, my young padawan, the Aldens in question are Goodyear welted just as their leather soled shoes are. As such, they can be sent to Alden for recrafting like any other of their shoes. If you wanted you could specify a different sole be used during recrafting, eg, a leather sole instead of rubber. :teacha:


----------



## nerdykarim

In pretty good condition for a used shoe, with a $99 BIN. Someone should snap this up (says the person who just bought a pair).


----------



## Mike Petrik

cgc said:


> The pair I have are true to size. I returned the ones I got based on that recommendation.
> 
> These shoes are true gunboats and the rubber soles are very sticky, gummy ones that pick up every piece of dirt, lint, pine needles, etc you happen to walk over. I think there might be a good reason STP got a ton of them.


Many thanks.


----------



## Taliesin

Nettleton, New in Box:


----------



## Patrick06790

LE overstocks has the for $6.99


----------



## wnh

BB green 3/2 sack blazer, 44R:


----------



## lorkp

*new to the eBay game...*

I understand that often times sellers will incorrectly button the top button on a 3/2 unknowingly. What gives away that the jacket in the post above mine is a 3/2? May I have some general tips for discerning 3/2s incorrectly buttoned in general?


----------



## AldenPyle

When in doubt, ask. Just send the seller a PM. Many will not know what darts are, but you can define it for them.


----------



## AlanC

J Press Pressidential suit for sale at Style Forum, 39R ($100)


----------



## jml90

I went on an AE search on the bay
AE Brown and White specs 9.5


AE Blvd. Wingtips 11.5C BIN $35


One of my favorite AEs Stratton 10D low starting bid


Shell cordovan either Florsheims or AEs not sure (see auction)


Cool pair of AE Johdpurs 10.5EEE


Some strange AEs 







Belguims 11 BIN $40




Whew...guess I'm done for now


----------



## JohnMS

From the AE shoes you posted are another pair of size 10.5 EEE with the sole used in shell shoes. Someone ordered a bunch of special makeups and AE goofed up on them. Some interesting (not necessarily good) things AE can do with special makeups.


----------



## wnh

lorkp said:


> I understand that often times sellers will incorrectly button the top button on a 3/2 unknowingly. What gives away that the jacket in the post above mine is a 3/2? May I have some general tips for discerning 3/2s incorrectly buttoned in general?


I don't know how to best answer other than to say to just look at a lot of jackets. The one I posted isn't a great example, but you can tell by looking at the top button that the roll is just off. The lapel sort of rumples there, for lack of a better word. Plus, you don't see any high-roll 3B sack jackets, and if you look at the up-close pictures in the auction there are no darts, so it's an easy deduction that the jacket is indeed a 3/2.


----------



## AldenPyle

wnh said:


> I don't know how to best answer other than to say to just look at a lot of jackets. The one I posted isn't a great example, but you can tell by looking at the top button that the roll is just off. The lapel sort of rumples there, for lack of a better word. Plus, you don't see any high-roll 3B sack jackets, and if you look at the up-close pictures in the auction there are no darts, so it's an easy deduction that the jacket is indeed a 3/2.


There is actually a high roll 3 button sack in Linen on clearance at BB's website. But you are right, it is rare.


----------



## wnh

AldenPyle said:


> There is actually a high roll 3 button sack in Linen on clearance at BB's website. But you are right, it is rare.


I assume you mean this one:

This, too, is an improperly button 3/2 sack, not a high-roll 3 button. Our very own HistoryDoc has this jacket.


----------



## nerdykarim

AldenPyle said:


> There is actually a high roll 3 button sack in Linen on clearance at BB's website. But you are right, it is rare.


Someone (Patrick, IIRC) pointed out a while back that this jacket has been pinned to have such a high roll. If you zoom in to the top button, you'll see the pin.

When I look for sacks, one thing I look for is the distance between the lapel and the breast pocket. That Brooks Brothers jacket looks sort of off to me because there's so much space in between the short lapels and the breast pocket. I think the balance of the lapels would just be so much better if they rolled from the second button.


----------



## AldenPyle

Wow. So even Brooks Brothers doesn't know what a 3/2 roll is anymore? On the other hand, that is a nice looking jacket.


----------



## Doctor Damage

of Gucci brown suede loafers with the rubber lug soles, sized 12. Really old style pair, appear to have minimal wear. These are probably a good way to try them out. Appropriate for a size 11.5 in US shoes.

Another of Gucci loafers with lug soles, black suede this time and looking good. Size 10.5 (or 10 in US sizes). The uppers are in excellent condition, so give them a try.

DocD


----------



## nerdykarim

I have one of these already...someone else buy this one so I don't have to have two of the exact same . (40-short)


----------



## AldenPyle

Blue Press Jacket (maybe an orphan) 42R or L


----------



## jackmccullough

AldenPyle said:


> Blue Press Jacket (maybe an orphan) 42R or L


Definitely orphaned suit coat.


----------



## AldenPyle

jackmccullough said:


> Definitely orphaned suit coat.


Yeah, I bid on it anyway. At the price, it might be worth it just to see what the Press jackets used to look like. However, if anyone else wants to pay more than $15.67 for it, they can have it.


----------



## AldenPyle

A Southwick pinstripe 40R, might be a sack, might be not. But a $4.99 BIN.


----------



## spielerman

*Couple of J Press Items*

The size of this is for sure not a 44 based on the chest measurement and overall length.


----------



## Untilted

that jpress green coat is a 40-42.



BB vintage shetland sweaters, lot of 3!


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> that jpress green coat is a 40-42.
> 
> BB vintage shetland sweaters, lot of 3!


Sure there's a hole or two but why couldn't they be mediums!


----------



## nerdykarim

New: With Tags, 40R


















It tempts me, but I will pass on it.


----------



## Tucker

nerdykarim said:


> New: With Tags, 40R
> 
> It tempts me, but I will pass on it.


I have that sport coat. Nicely made, but it's in need of a major shoulderpadectomy.


----------



## gsi

Orvis chukkas size 12


----------



## tripreed

Size 38 camel Gloverall duffle for sale over on Styleforum https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=43620. The guy is asking $85 but since the listing is nearly 10 days old and because of the discoloration on the sleeve, it seems to me like someone might be able to talk him down on his price a bit.


----------



## AldenPyle

Thank you very much Mr. Karim!



Tucker said:


> I have that sport coat. Nicely made, but it's in need of a major shoulderpadectomy.


Then a shadectomy it shall have.


----------



## nerdykarim

^^ I hope it serves you well. :icon_smile:


----------



## TradTeacher

12 Size Large Viyella shirts .

Bidding is rather low with only one day left.

Also a vintage Abercrombie & Fitch Viyella with a low BIN...

TT:teacha:


----------



## katon

Berle patch madras trousers: , , , and


----------



## spielerman

contacted the seller he said it was undarted. the lenth from collar to bottom is really short though.


----------



## nerdykarim

AldenPyle said:


> Thank you very much Mr. Karim!
> Then a shadectomy it shall have.


I saw that coat in the Atlanta Brooks Brothers today. It's very nice. I _almost_ regret not buying it myself :devil:

I think you just got a great deal on a current season sportcoat.


----------



## nerdykarim

Taxgenius on Styleforum has been trying to sell this Bobby Jones 3-roll-2 sportcoat for quite some time. . Surely another one of you 40R will be able to help him out?


----------



## Asterix

Saw this pair of Johnston & Murphy shoes and it looks vintage.


----------



## AldenPyle

nerdykarim said:


> Taxgenius on Styleforum has been trying to sell this Bobby Jones 3-roll-2 sportcoat for quite some time. . Surely another one of you 40R will be able to help him out?


Yeah, its bizarre that he can't sell this coat at $75. Unfortunately, he does not ship overseas or it would be gone already.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Please DO NOT bid on Gucci loafers, as I want them. I must see if a buddy of mine has time to bid.

DocD


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Doctor Damage said:


> Please DO NOT bid on Gucci loafers, as I want them. I must see if a buddy of mine has time to bid.
> 
> DocD


Ok, I wont bid, let me know if you see these in 11.5 D


----------



## Doctor Damage

Bob_Brooks said:


> Ok, I wont bid, let me know if you see these in 11.5 D.


I suppose a size is too big for you?

DocD


----------



## jml90

Doctor Damage said:


> I suppose a size is too big for you?
> 
> DocD


ANy 13s? No black though.


----------



## Duck

Interesting reversible herringbone/trench coat. What do you think? My jury is still out.


----------



## jbmcb

*44L Southwick donegal tweed*

3 roll 2 buttons, flat front trousers, looks undarted, with vest... traddish?


----------



## Untilted

georgous shetland sweater, BB, vintage, size 38


----------



## Tom Buchanan

jbmcb said:


> 3 roll 2 buttons, flat front trousers, looks undarted, with vest... traddish?


Trad as the day is long. If I were to get a job in academia, I would love to have a Donegal suit.


----------



## Untilted

southwick tartan jacket for cheap BIN:


----------



## AldenPyle

Three Brooks Uni Tie in Rep Stripe NWT $60.

Unfortunately, I have 2 of these and the Guard stripe is a little on the nose for me.


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Doctor Damage said:


> I suppose a size is too big for you?
> 
> DocD


Never worn gucci but 12 is usually too big


----------



## kforton

jbmcb said:


> 3 roll 2 buttons, flat front trousers, looks undarted, with vest... traddish?


This same seller has several Southwick / Cable Car suits and jackets for sale. All are very nice.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Bob_Brooks said:


> Never worn gucci but 12 is usually too big


I find that Big G shoes in a D width are pretty narrow, and of course Italian shoes are usually 1/2 size different than American sizes (usually -- Ferragamo is the exception). So I wear a 10.5 or 11 in American shoes, 10.5 in British shoes, but almost always an 11 in Italian shoes (again, Ferro is the exception in which I wear a 10 or 10.5).

DocD


----------



## paper clip

AldenPyle said:


> Three Brooks Uni Tie in Rep Stripe NWT $60.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have 2 of these and the Guard stripe is a little on the nose for me.


Hmmm. I like the ties, but $20 for a 346 tie seems a bit much for my ebay mentality. I'd go $10 per.


----------



## AldenPyle

kforton said:


> This same seller has several Southwick / Cable Car suits and jackets for sale. All are very nice.


I got a jacket from this seller. I thought it was a steal. Plus extremely fast shipping. I think I got it (in Hong Kong!) in 3 days.


----------



## Untilted

the seller posts on AAAC.


----------



## Doctor Damage

in size 11D, very little wear on the soles. Nice looking, convincing shoes, and I suspect they are ultimately much better quality than the Big G.



Those old pre-Tom Ford Guccis I was looking at are being bid beyond the land of sanity.

DocD


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Doctor Damage said:


> in size 11D, very little wear on the soles. Nice looking, convincing shoes, and I suspect they are ultimately much better quality than the Big G.
> 
> Those old pre-Tom Ford Guccis I was looking at are being bid beyond the land of sanity.
> 
> DocD


Foiled again, I will be on the lookout for this shoe in an 11.5


----------



## spielerman

*One for Untilted*

I think these would fit you. Probably have too many already with your stealth eBay skills.


----------



## Untilted

haha yea i found out about those shirts this morning.

one is a purple shirt, i already have a bespoke purple ocbd. the other is a blue end-on-end shirt, which I don't like as much as ocbd. I won't be buying them. thanks a lot though.

i get about 15-20 emails from ebay informing me new items that match my favorite searches. (like Alden, 7.5, -black)


----------



## sweetness360

Check out these bowties


----------



## Untilted

sweetness360 said:


> Check out these bowties


damn, I want 12 of them. Even if it gets over 100 bucks, it's still less than 10 bucks per bow, and I dont have to shop for bow for a lonnnng time. I'm getting on this.


----------



## cgc

The following showed up in my searches but neither will quite fit.

Golden Fleece navy flannel sack in 41L:


Not sure if it has darts or not but this looks good to me:


----------



## AlanC

*Keith Highlander longwings*

This seller has a bunch of NOS Keith Highlander longwings in different sizes. BIN at $35.


----------



## abc123

Thanks Alan, just picked up a pair of black pebble grained longwings. I've been lusting after a pair of these ever since first seeing the black fleece collection, and $45 is certainly easier to stomach than the $700 they want...

I've heard these shoes mentioned a bit around here, but never really paid attention. Is quality in the AE range?


----------



## AlanC

^I have a pair of KH saddles I picked up that are decent, but not great (I'm wearing them now). However, Karim got a much nicer looking pair awhile ago (I think he just sold them), and there was a pair of KH shell longwings that sold on ebay some months ago that looked gorgeous. I suspect the ones you bought are in the same range as Florsheim longwings, which means pretty nice. I would have bought a pair if they'd had a narrow width in my size. I asked the seller if they did, but no dice. A bunch of guys at Style Forum bought some, too.


----------



## spielerman

Couple of Press Items:


----------



## trolperft

AE fifth avenue 8.5D
BIN----$39.99


----------



## A.Squire

Untilted said:


> damn, I want 12 of them. Even if it gets over 100 bucks, it's still less than 10 bucks per bow, and I dont have to shop for bow for a lonnnng time. I'm getting on this.


Please allow me to shut the window. Hang on to that fist full of dollars. Bows are bought one, maybe two, at a time.


----------



## formal21

Due to AlanC recommendations, I have bidded for the NOS Keith Highlander longwings. 

But the seller later send this msg "I need to make you aware that i just noticed although the shoes are made by Keith Highlander it does not say that on the shoes or the box. I apologize fir this error. If you no longer want the shoes I understand. Please let me know." 

Can anyone confirm these shoes are by Keith Highlander? Is it worth the price if it is not?


----------



## yossarian

spielerman said:


> Couple of Press Items:


The Press items look interesting. It's hard to determine if the Buy it Now price is a little high though considering that tailoring will be needed for almost any buyer.


----------



## spielerman

yossarian said:


> The Press items look interesting. It's hard to determine if the Buy it Now price is a little high though considering that tailoring will be needed for almost any buyer.


if you do a basic search in clothing for J press I believe there is also a 42R out there for $9.99 right now.

From my experience tailoring is the key to any of these purchases.

I have a chance to get a Southwick cable car odd jacket and a 3 piece suit for the sum of $600 brand new (the 3 piece suit is a british tan gabardine basically just like on the cable car catalog)- but I just worry about the cost to tailor it and finding an appropriate tailor in Boise.


----------



## TradTeacher

NOS Sebago USA-made Tassel Weejuns. Very, very hard to find...



TT:teacha:


----------



## M. Charles

*Bills Khakis 6 Wale M2 Cords in Olive and Tan*

Bills Khakis 6 Wale M2 Cords in Olive and Tan, NWT and with BIN option:


----------



## AlanC

NIB C&J Handgrade Belgravia tassels, 11.5D @ $250 over at SF. That's less than a pair of AEs.


----------



## Connemara

Untilted said:


> damn, I want 12 of them. Even if it gets over 100 bucks, it's still less than 10 bucks per bow, and I dont have to shop for bow for a lonnnng time. I'm getting on this.


Be careful. A lot of them are stained and/or frayed.


----------



## spielerman

Can't tell if this is darted, but the material and maker made me interested.

More like a size 40R


----------



## AldenPyle

More like a 40L



spielerman said:


> Can't tell if this is darted, but the material and maker made me interested.
> 
> More like a size 40R


----------



## Joe Tradly

AldenPyle said:


> More like a 40L


Or even smaller. I usually drop four inches from the chest measurement to get to the jacket size. I'd pin this as a 38.

JB


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT BB 2-Button Harris Tweed about $120BIN

Is this darted? I can't tell.


----------



## TradTeacher

NOS Original, USA-made Sebago DockSides Boat shoes
Brown w/ White sole
Sz. 9.5



TT:teacha:


----------



## spielerman

*Smokin*

For all of those looking for one of these smokin babies..


----------



## nerdykarim

The styling isn't really trad, but this looks like one of the old Eagle Shirtmakers shirts, which I thought was kind of cool. .


----------



## Georgia

Very nice Allen Edmonds 'Polo' saddle shoes...9 1/2 AA, BIN $44.99:


----------



## TradTeacher

Holiday GTH ...

TT:teacha:


----------



## A.Squire

I hate everyone that knows how to do that blue underline thing found here.

Someone please share. PM me now. Click this.


----------



## jml90

A.Squire said:


> I hate everyone that knows how to do that blue underline thing found here.
> 
> Someone please share. PM me now. Click this.


Press post reply or quote someone else's then put the web adress in and press OK then it will insert the link and where the link is written the second time insert what you want it to say.


----------



## nerdykarim

The way I do it is like this.

1. Type the "click here" in a post

2. Highlight the "click here"

3. Click the link button 








^^The link button.

4. Paste the URL into the box

It should be formatted for you.


----------



## jml90

About 5 minutes left on two pairs of Florsheim Imperials brown and black 9.5As $19.99 BINs




Hanover Shell cordovan 11


Imperial Plain toes 10.5


NOS Crown Aristocraft Tassels 12


NOS Kenmoors 9B


Shell Cordo J&Ms 11.5


NOS Imps 11C


----------



## AlanC

Someone at SF posted a link to this Ben Silver 3/2 suit in their outlet section, size 40L.


----------



## TradTeacher

Alden Tassel Loafers
Size 9 A/C
of $90...

TT:teacha:


----------



## spielerman

*Brooks Ties*

now while I like the ties, not sure one could get this back into wearable form. Thoughts?


----------



## Duck

spielerman said:


> now while I like the ties, not sure one could get this back into wearable form. Thoughts?


A little steam would take care of that or a dry cleaner. Nice looking ties. Did he mention any stains?


----------



## AlanC

^Yes, steam will do it. Just fire up the tea kettle.


----------



## spielerman

Duck said:


> A little steam would take care of that or a dry cleaner. Nice looking ties. Did he mention any stains?


never been worn, no defects... just a little steam lovin' to get them back into action.


----------



## AldenPyle

Ben Silver Plaid Blazer (looks sack, looks Blackwatch) tagged 42R but looks 42L. Just 12 hours left to bid


----------



## Joe Tradly

AldenPyle said:


> Ben Silver Plaid Blazer (looks sack, looks Blackwatch) tagged 42R but looks 42L. Just 12 hours left to bid


I'd actually put it at a 38 or 39, if, in fact, the chest measures 42".

JB


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Tradly said:


> I'd actually put it at a 38 or 39, if, in fact, the chest measures 42".
> 
> JB


Yeah, a crapshoot really.


----------



## sweetness360

Nice but expensive Brooks Tweed. Patch flap pockets, 3 button sack.


----------



## Connemara

Sz. 38 raccoon collar DB overcoat. Pretty freakin' cool.




J. Press Chesterfield coat.


----------



## spielerman

Connemara said:


> J. Press Chesterfield coat.


Now that is one coat that is going for bucks! I saw this earlier and am surprised at the price.


----------



## AlanC

Connemara said:


> Sz. 38 raccoon collar DB overcoat. Pretty freakin' cool.


I'll raise you .


----------



## spielerman

*Elephant tie*

Saw this, not sure how trad, but cool.


----------



## cgc

AlanC said:


> I'll raise you .


Something about that coat makes me think it will turn the wearer instantly into C. Montgomery Burns. Tom Ford has a similar one with a beaver collar and full sable lining which costs in the low five figures.


----------



## cgc

42L Golden Fleece sack. Pants are a few inches too short for me.


----------



## Georgia

(just posted this in the 'Ode to the Bit Loafer' thread, thought I'd share the wealth)

Lord I wish these were a 9.5C:


----------



## Georgia

spielerman said:


> Saw this, not sure how trad, but cool.


^I like it. I saw a similar one with Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For those of you with little munchkin feet, 's a pair of size 9D brown suede Gucci loafers with the lug soles.
Those will fit probably a US size 8.5D.

DocD


----------



## trolperft

Brooks Brothers Peal&co black straight tip---9B
BIN$9.99


----------



## ChicagoTrad

cgc said:


> 42L Golden Fleece sack. Pants are a few inches too short for me.


Very nice, and it would fit me with some minor tailoring. Fortunately (or unfortunately), I have an almost identical rendition of that suit also Golden Fleece


----------



## spielerman

for the narrow foot, worth a shot I would guess.


----------



## NoVaguy

there's a very good reason why it's over 80% off.....


----------



## nerdykarim

*Halloween Costume Authentic Deluxe Safari Helmet Hat*

Cable Car Clothiers "Waterproof Tropical Helmet" safari hat.
, so I doubt it'll see much bidding action.


----------



## AlanC

NoVaguy said:


> there's a very good reason why it's over 80% off.....


I didn't say I ordered one. :biggrin2:


----------



## Brownshoe

Hey, I like it. Very Jan and Dean sixties West Coast Ivy. I might snag that.


----------



## AlanC

Brownshoe, I have no doubt that you would make it look smashing.


----------



## nerdykarim

Daniel Ford has some Brooks Brothers popover button-down shirts for sale. They're sized S-M-L-XL, but are made in the USA.


----------



## tripreed

Someone buy so I can take it off of my Ebay Watched list. I've been "watching it" for a number of weeks, and even though it is a good price, I probably already have more scarves than I will need for a while, so that's why I haven't pulled the trigger.










And in case you were wondering, I am not the one selling it nor do I know the seller.


----------



## trolperft

new Alfred Sargent black plain-toe 7F 
BIN---GBP49.99


----------



## AlanC

BB pullover oxfords, $24.95 BIN


----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC said:


> BB pullover oxfords, $24.95 BIN


I was just going to post this (after nabbing one for myself). Logo'd sportshirt but Made in USA.


----------



## AlanC

Not quite purely Trad, but still fantastic. A seller at SF is offering a midnight blue shawl lapel tuxedo from HSM. It's about a 42/43L.


----------



## egadfly

B2 , 42S:







​Someone should grab this.

EGF


----------



## egadfly

, size 42.

Hard to say what condition it's in (seller says no damage), but if the price stays low, you can always send it back to Barbour for repairs and reproofing (or to someplace like ) and end up with a pretty good deal.

EGF


----------



## trolperft

Made in USA SEBAGO---- US8EE, 10C,11.5B,13C,15B,15D
BIN-$41.99
https://stores.ebay.com/inourshoes_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZQ2d1QQfsubZ0QQftidZ2QQpZ2QQtZkm


----------



## egadfly

*Hey, Duck*

NWT :






​EGF


----------



## egadfly

*One more...*

(in yellow this time):






​EGF


----------



## mcarthur

Duck and EGF,
Hermes makes a very good bow tie. I have the blue bow tie. I will ask my wife the cost of the bow tie?


----------



## Duck

Great ties EGF. I am curious for the reason they are selling. Hermes is something that should held on to.


----------



## egadfly

mcarthur said:


> Hermes makes a very good bow tie. I have the blue bow tie.


I _thought_ it looked familiar, Uncle. 



Duck said:


> Great ties EGF. I am curious for the reason they are selling. Hermes is something that should held on to.


No clue, except that the seller seems to be a woman. Her feedback looks pretty good though, so I expect these are legit. (Whether they're Trad is, of course, another issue.)

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## Duck

egadfly said:


> No clue, except that the seller seems to be a woman. Her feedback looks pretty good though, so I expect these are legit. (Whether they're Trad is, of course, another issue.)
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> EGF


That always seems to be the issue here. Are ducks Trad? Hahahaha.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Bruzzano in size 11.5D, which the seller has mis-listed as 11.5C. They appear to be virtually unworn and are a great opportunity to get a bit loafer.



DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Some interesting opportunities for Big G shoes:

1. but lightly worn Gucci loafers in size 9D.

2. black suede Gucci loafers in size 12, with lug soles, appear to be lightly worn.

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> That always seems to be the issue here. Are ducks Trad? Hahahaha.


Duck,
Do not tell my friends at Ducks Unlimited


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> Do not tell my friends at Ducks Unlimited


I would never Uncle. I have quite a few friends at DU as well.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*GTH Patchwork Tartan Jacket*

This was just too fantastic not to pass along:



















Seems to be about a 42R. Please, someone scoop up this gem!

HL


----------



## trolperft

Nettleton longwing 8.5E

The seller doesn't mention the brand name. But I have a pair which are exactly identical to the shoes.


----------



## TradTeacher

Norman Hilton looks like a nice sack jacket for the 42 R's out there...

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

^Looks very nice, but it measures like a long.


----------



## nerdykarim

TradTeacher said:


> Norman Hilton looks like a nice sack jacket for the 42 R's out there...


. Someone buy that sack!


----------



## Asterix




----------



## Charley

*Two Orvis Jackets - 38*

Two Orvis sport coats - both called size 38. Price is $9.99 now with no bids. Both end today.


----------



## spielerman

Charley said:


> Two Orvis sport coats - both called size 38. Price is $9.99 now with no bids. Both end today.


if you are into the darted look, nice prices. The person that listed the auctions needs to get the 38R in there, sizing measurements, and maybe in the sportcoat section.

I'm a 38R, and look for orvis products, and none of these came up in my standardized searches. Always items that fly under the radar.


----------



## nerdykarim

spielerman said:


> if you are into the darted look, nice prices. The person that listed the auctions needs to get the 38R in there, sizing measurements, and maybe in the sportcoat section.
> 
> I'm a 38R, and look for orvis products, and none of these came up in my standardized searches. Always items that fly under the radar.


Add Redwood Loft to your favorite sellers. There have been a few posts about the seller on the Trad Forum--a bunch of us picked up a few Orvis shetland sweaters from this seller for $10 each last year.


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks Charley and NK for bringing this in. I snabbed a different Orvis tweed in that auction for $20NWT. Looked sack and was definitely a 3/2. Anyway, I have no Orvis sportscoats, so at the very least it will give me a chance to sample.


----------



## Connemara

AldenPyle said:


> Thanks Charley and NK for bringing this in. I snabbed a different Orvis tweed in that auction for $20NWT. Looked sack and was definitely a 3/2. Anyway, I have no Orvis sportscoats, so at the very least it will give me a chance to sample.


Expect it to fit on the large side.


----------



## AldenPyle

Connemara said:


> Expect it to fit on the large side.


I took that into account. Thanks!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Gucci loafers with lug sole, size 10D.

Gucci loafers, from a forgotten time. Take a look, you know you want to...

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Gucci loafers, from a forgotten time. Take a look, you know you want to...
> 
> DocD


There's no place like home, there's no place like home...


----------



## tntele

*Alden LHS in Whiskey*

Alden LHS Whiskey 9D

I wish they were an 11D :icon_pale:


----------



## AldenPyle

An Oxxford Gotham model which I think is their sack in a 43R with a $150 BIN


----------



## Charley

Connemara said:


> Expect it to fit on the large side.


That is why I was not a bidder for the goods. The Orvis cut is quite a bit boxey and loose. I'm a small, tight 38, at best. However, the Orvis fabrics are worth looking at. And, it looked to be a good deal for those who can wear the Orvis cut. I'm a bit suprised that the twill had no bids. Pretty disctive fabric that would be a keeper for an odd jacket, especially at the $10 price. If I'd have thought I could wear it, after a bit of tailoring, it would be mine now.


----------



## spinlps

... black of course


----------



## cgc

AldenPyle said:


> An Oxxford Gotham model which I think is their sack in a 43R with a $150 BIN


I have bought a few Oxxford and Hickey-Freeman suits from this seller and recommend them. There must be some secret second hand shop in River Oaks or Tanglewood that they get these high end peices from.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Latest Men's EX World of High End Shoes for $55. Expensive eBay price but worth it.


----------



## tripreed

*J. Crew suede wingtips 9.5D*

Made in Italy, rubber (Dainite?) soles, listed as NWOT, BIN $39.99. If I hadn't spent too much money on Ebay myself lately, I would go for them.


----------



## Doctor Damage

pair of AE "McGraw" loafers in shell cordovan (apparently), size 9E. Looks like a nice LHS substitute.

DocD


----------



## jml90

Doctor Damage said:


> pair of AE "McGraw" loafers in shell cordovan (apparently), size 9E. Looks like a nice LHS substitute.
> 
> DocD


I like those better than the LHS.


----------



## AldenPyle

Paul Stuart NWT Corduroy Sack 44R


----------



## Doctor Damage

I know most of you are super conservative when it comes to house slippers, so here are two pairs of Orvis slippers in a Black Watch tartan cloth, and .



DocD


----------



## Duck

Doctor Damage said:


> I know most of you are super conservative when it comes to house slippers, so here are two pairs of Orvis slippers in a Black Watch tartan cloth, and .
> 
> DocD


Now, that I would wear. A size off though.


----------



## AlanC

I like 'em and am now watching.


----------



## Doctor Damage

For those who might like a pair of bit loafers but don't want to go full retail, here's a chance to get some Cole Haan ones. Both brand new, which is rare. I really like the lug sole ones, as they are not as thick as the Gucci version.

in size 8.5D.



in size 12D.



DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Duck said:


> Now, that I would wear. A size off though.


They're are 99.9999% likely to be made in Europe, which means 1:1 sizing from the UK or a half-size up for Italy/Spain/elsewhere. They have the quilted interior, which is wonderfully comfy without socks.

DocD


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Doctor Damage said:


> They're are 99.9999% likely to be made in Europe, which means 1:1 sizing from the UK or a half-size up for Italy/Spain/elsewhere. They have the quilted interior, which is wonderfully comfy without socks.
> 
> DocD


This Seller seems to have a few pairs he is releasing slowly. I got sniped from winning a pair about a week or two ago. I don't think I could wear them out of the house, but they would make nice slippers.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tom Buchanan said:


> This Seller seems to have a few pairs he is releasing slowly. *I got sniped from winning a pair* about a week or two ago. I don't think I could wear them out of the house, but they would make nice slippers.


Is that happening a lot? If so, then I can see a point when eBay becomes meaningless and un-usable to the average user. Then they might get their s*** together an block that stuff.

DocD


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT Brooks Brothers Double Breasted Blazer 40R BIN 19.95


----------



## spielerman

AldenPyle said:


> NWT Brooks Brothers Double Breasted Blazer 40R BIN 19.95


one cheap price.. Size looks more like a smaller 39R, but given it is db, could be correct.


----------



## ecf

Sharp looking NWT PRL Herringbone Sportcoat 40R for a pretty good price


----------



## TradTeacher

BB Bit Loafers in Black, size 9.5 found ...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Doctor Damage

TradTeacher said:


> BB Bit Loafers in Black, size 9.5 found ...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Wow, interesting surprise!
They look like they were sourced from AE.

DocD


----------



## Zingari

I bought this but quite what my wife will think I don't know! A quick leather binding to the front edge and it will be perfect for the grouse season. Working cuffs - Gieves MTM in 1973. One to keep in the garage


----------



## zarathustra

If i remember correctly and this is indeed the Block's I am thinking of, that puts this jacket at 20 - 25 years old, no? (Ahh the memories of Block's downtown at Christmas when i was a little kid.)


----------



## sweetness360

HL Poling and Sons said:


> This was just too fantastic not to pass along:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be about a 42R. Please, someone scoop up this gem!
> 
> HL


I just picked up this jacket. Should be outrageous when it arrives. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

You just made my day, Sweetness!


----------



## AlanC

:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## LeatherSOUL

AlanC said:


> :icon_jokercolor:


You've got to be kidding me. I mean, really...


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

That seller has some seriously edgy-prep brands: Band of Outsiders, Nom de Guerre, Thom Browne, etc... 

Paging Brownshoe....


----------



## Naval Gent

AlanC said:


> :icon_jokercolor:


What a hoot! Hilarious. They got the jacket just right.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

The auction price, at $100, is even more hilarious!


----------



## TradTeacher

Rare 1st Edition of the . Check out the insignia on the box...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Charley

*AE Fairhaven Wingtip Balmoral*

New. Now at $50.
Only trick is that they are a size 9A. Should be a good deal if you can wear them.


----------



## Duck

42 R Press suit grey. 99 dollars. Its a steal man!


----------



## spielerman

Duck said:


> 42 R Press suit grey. 99 dollars. Its a steal man!


must has short legs though, hopefullly there is a lot of material in the hem.


----------



## yossarian

Duck said:


> 42 R Press suit grey. 99 dollars. Its a steal man!


I bought a J. Press from him and it is great. He sold 2 others J. Press suits recently -- another 42R Pressidential and a Presstige.


----------



## Duck

This is awesome. Red wool Orvis toggle coat size S. Starting bid .99 cent.

Tilt, what do you think?


----------



## egadfly

Another size small toggle coat, this one a :






​EGF


----------



## tripreed

Duck said:


> This is awesome. Red wool Orvis toggle coat size S. Starting bid .99 cent.
> 
> Tilt, what do you think?


I love red toggle coats (though I do not personally own one...yet). I think someone should go for it.


----------



## Untilted

Duck said:


> This is awesome. Red wool Orvis toggle coat size S. Starting bid .99 cent.
> 
> Tilt, what do you think?


A bit too much for me. 

I'm a barbour person.


----------



## egadfly

, size 32, unhemmed:






​_Nice_ trou. In fact, I believe our own Joe Tradly sports a pair of these.

EGF


----------



## Thomas

Lot of emblematic ties


----------



## trolperft

For your girlfriend or wife.
14 Scotland knitwear(LYLE AND SCOTT, PRINGLE etc)


----------



## AldenPyle

New, Floor Model AE Leeds in Burgundy Shell with a $240 BIN in 9E



Wish this was a 9D


----------



## jml90

AldenPyle said:


> New, Floor Model AE Leeds in Burgundy Shell with a $240 BIN in 9E
> 
> Wish this was a 9D


You could always just tighten them up. :icon_smile_wink:

EDIT Someone f'd that up.


----------



## AldenPyle

jml90 said:


> You could always just tighten them up. :icon_smile_wink:


What does "Tighten them up" mean?


----------



## jml90

AldenPyle said:


> What does "Tighten them up" mean?


The laces; a little tounge in cheek.


----------



## AlanC

A little self-promotion, but I just put up some items on ebay, including some Brooks sweaters and some Tradly tweeds. Also listed is a vintage vicuna blend overcoat. They will end on Sunday October 21.


----------



## spinlps

with a $139.00 BIN. Used, but the soles and heels have plenty of life in them. And the AE heel rest looks awfully minty, a sign of minimal wear.


----------



## spinlps

Here's a killer deal direct from AE:


----------



## A.Squire

B?! killer indeed!

*Just the thing for one's lady friend.


----------



## A.Squire

egadfly said:


> , size 32, unhemmed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Nice_ trou. In fact, I believe our own Joe Tradly sports a pair of these.
> 
> EGF


PSA

check your inseam, boys. Anything less than 32 will earn you the nickname "fire plug".


----------



## Joe Tradly

egadfly said:


> , size 32, unhemmed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Nice_ trou. In fact, I believe our own Joe Tradly sports a pair of these.
> 
> EGF


Mr. Fly is correct. I love these trousers.

In action:










JB


----------



## TMMKC

spielerman said:


> must has short legs though, hopefullly there is a lot of material in the hem.


That's what I thought too...the coat is my size, but I have a 32-inch inseam. Not into the "clam diggers," you know.


----------



## jml90

A.Squire said:


> B?! killer indeed!
> 
> *Just the thing for one's lady friend.


I have everything from Bs to Es.


----------



## nerdykarim

A couple of Brooks shetlands on eBay caught my eye this evening. Were they my size, I'd take a swing on this inexpensive or, if I was feeling a bit gutsy, .


----------



## browning806

I have two items on Ebay, size 14 loafers.

Someone could steal my .


----------



## spielerman

*J Press Blazer*

- Green flannel


----------



## Charley

If you can wear an 8W, these would be a very nice pair of suede Ae shoes.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Four pairs of unworn AE Bruzzano bit loafers in brown calfskin. Sizes 9B, 8, 13, and 15B, which is a shame because who has feet in those sizes?

DocD


----------



## jml90

I'm a 13, but you say they run small?


----------



## egadfly

, 40S:







​Holidays are coming, gentlemen. Were it in my size, I'd grab this in a heartbeat.

EGF


----------



## Doctor Damage

jml90 said:


> I'm a 13, but you say they run small?


Not me...I think it was TMMKC. Seeing as how they're made in Italy I think it likely best to go up 1/2 size and maybe one width, but I don't own a pair of these so I cannot say. Check out the "Ode to the Bit Loafer" thread, near the end -- that's where the sizing was discussed.

DocD


----------



## Charley

*Alan Paine Sweaters - Camelhair*

Two listed on Ebay - different sellers. The sizes on the Alan Paine are the actual measurement of the chest. I have one of the cardigans in the tan camel. The sweater is very nice - but very substantial in weight.


----------



## Untilted

egadfly said:


> , 40S:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Holidays are coming, gentlemen. Were it in my size, I'd grab this in a heartbeat.
> 
> EGF


Bid it up!


----------



## TMMKC

Doctor Damage said:


> Not me...I think it was TMMKC. Seeing as how they're made in Italy I think it likely best to go up 1/2 size and maybe one width, but I don't own a pair of these so I cannot say. Check out the "Ode to the Bit Loafer" thread, near the end -- that's where the sizing was discussed.
> 
> DocD


It wasn't me...need to check the bit loafer thread to find out. I heard that, and considering I couldn't find any stores in KC that carry the AE model, I settled on the Aldens. I'm now also looking at the Gucci models. It a sickness, I tell you...a sickness!!!


----------



## AldenPyle

Untilted said:


> Bid it up!


This one could probably be made to work for me. But I already have so many tartan pants for the holidays, I'm not sure when I would get a festive chance to wear this. I will stand aside for the other fella.


----------



## M. Charles

Made in Norway LL Bean Sweater (different pattern than the usual one). Unfortunately (for me) it's a Small.


----------



## Duck

B2 Madras Blazer ending in 30 minutes and at 9.99 with no bids it could be a steal

22" pit to pit

Looks like a 3/2 Sack



Let me know if you bid on it. I hope someone here gets it


----------



## yossarian

spielerman said:


> - Green flannel


That's a beautiful blazer. If it were a 40S, I'd snag it, but it will cost as much to alter it as it will to buy it.


----------



## Charley

*Oxxford Vicuna and Cashmere Jacket - 46R*

" Golden Fleece " supersoft Cashmere and Vicuna cloth


----------



## Charley

*Viyella Shirt - XL - Unworn*

Seems to be one of the better older ones with the higher wool content.

MINT- NEVER WORN Woven in Scotland. VIYELLA. 45% cotton & 55% wool.


----------



## Charley

*Vicuna and Wool Topcoat*

Old, but very correct style. Note it does have a couple of minor issues. Seems that AlanC may be the Ebay seller.


----------



## Charley

*White Bucks - 11.5 E*

If you still don't have the white buck shoes, these could be a good option. Shoemaker not listed.


----------



## AlanC

Charley said:


> Old, but very correct style. Note it does have a couple of minor issues. Seems that AlanC may be the Ebay seller.


Indeed. It's a nice coat, very good shape overall. With a little expenditure on resewing the front buttonholes (couldn't imagine that would cost too much) and some reweaving you'd have an outstanding coat in an extraordinarily rare fabric. The repair, though, is _very_ impressive as is.


----------



## Speas

This has been posted before, but Cable Car continues to sell new Southwick Douglas tweeds for around $200 shipped. They're $650 at OConnells. I just bought a second one after the first worked out so well.

https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmartinchrisinc


----------



## Untilted

M. Charles said:


> Made in Norway LL Bean Sweater (different pattern than the usual one). Unfortunately (for me) it's a Small.


im jumping on it.


----------



## DocHolliday

Speas said:


> This has been posted before, but Cable Car continues to sell new Southwick Douglas tweeds for around $200 shipped. They're $650 at OConnells. I just bought a second one after the first worked out so well.


This is the best looking Southwick I've ever seen:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Beautiful by C&J, size 10.5.



Basic but good (and unworn) suede , size 7.



Very odd pair of which are actually quilted with velvet uppers, size 12D.



But now, for the crazy people among you, a pair of LL Bean 19" tall , size 10 narrow.



DocD


----------



## Connemara

Doctor Damage said:


> But now, for the crazy people among you, a pair of LL Bean 19" tall , size 10 narrow.
> 
> DocD


I have the Hunting Shoe, just not the 19" version. Those are HUGE!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Connemara said:


> I have the Hunting Shoe, just not the 19" version. Those are HUGE!


I'm wondering if they're even genuine. I would not be surprised to learn the uppers are a custom job (look at the tug-on loops at the back -- they are different sizes, although the normal Bean boots are not exactly consistent in details).

DocD


----------



## AldenPyle

Speas said:


> This has been posted before, but Cable Car continues to sell new Southwick Douglas tweeds for around $200 shipped. They're $650 at OConnells. I just bought a second one after the first worked out so well.
> 
> https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmartinchrisinc


Nice navy winter blazer in a 42R. Good price too


----------



## anglophile23

A different take on spectators-Allen Edmonds


----------



## CMC

For the newbie trad. Starter kit including Timex Indiglo and three striped watch bands:



Please excuse the self-promotion.


----------



## nerdykarim

Doctor Damage said:


> I'm wondering if they're even genuine. I would not be surprised to learn the uppers are a custom job (look at the tug-on loops at the back -- they are different sizes, although the normal Bean boots are not exactly consistent in details).


I'm pretty sure they're genuine. I just read "Making of an American Icon" and "Searching for LL Bean" and I'm pretty sure at least one of them referred to the super-long boots. On that note, I would strongly recommend Leon Gorman's book--I found it to be a very interesting read.


----------



## trolperft

Nettleton shell cordovan 9.5B
BIN----$80


----------



## AlanC

trolperft said:


> Nettleton shell cordovan 9.5B
> BIN----$80


NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## AlanC

AlanC said:


> A little self-promotion, but I just put up some items on ebay, including some Brooks sweaters and some Tradly tweeds. Also listed is a vintage vicuna blend overcoat. They will end on Sunday October 21.


Sooth my distraught state at missing the Nettletons by bidding on my ebay items, which end in only a few hours.


----------



## trolperft

AlanC said:


> NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! :icon_headagainstwal


Another shell Nettleton---9D
$9.99 at this moment


----------



## spielerman

trolperft said:


> Another shell Nettleton---9D
> $9.99 at this moment


As someone has mentioned before, I swear it is the same pairs over and over on ebay as folks try to make a pair of cordovans work. I myself am thinking new is the only way to go and invest in a pair, until I find a last that will...last.

Greg


----------



## AlanC

*NIB Footjoy shoes*

Not ebay, but shoefan has posted links at SF to a sale on Footjoy blems/seconds, dress shoes and casual walkers. They are Goodyear welted and made in the USA, roughly equivalent to Allen Edmonds. Check out some of their basic dress shoes like captoes and also Trad classics like tassel loafers.

For 15% off the ~$80/shoe use the code 'save15'. They apparently offer free shipping on orders over $100.


----------



## tripreed

Polo coat, 40R










Looks pretty nice to me, especially for a starting price of $9.99.


----------



## AlanC

^The sleeve length looks like a long.


----------



## TMMKC

tripreed said:


> Polo coat, 40R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty nice to me, especially for a starting price of $9.99.


Beautiful coat (at least from what I can tell). Too bad it's not my size (42R) or I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## nerdykarim

If anyone wears 44R or L [large in sport shirts], this seller has a of new/old stock Cable Car Clothiers items, and a nice . Auctions close in seven hours. (And they're all under $20 at the moment)


----------



## Doctor Damage

Brown suede Gucci with lug sole, size 9. Look to be in good shape, considering their age, and the heels have keepers so they probably aren't worn down.

Black calf Gucci with moderate wear, size 8.

Brown suede Gucci in new condition. Top notch, but size 7.

Brown suede Gucci in size 8D and black suede in size 7. Both pairs are new but I don't think the BIN price is reasonable, but hey ho.

People with little feet are lucky...so for the rest of us here's a more normal size:

Black calf Gucci with lots of wear left. These are in very good condition, considering they are at least 15 years old. Size 10D.

DocD


----------



## Taliesin

N.O.S. Cable Car Clothiers sportscoat.


----------



## Speas

46L BB Camelhair Grey Glen Plaid 3/2 Sack


----------



## Andy Roo

with belted back and throat latch.

Looks like a 40L, unfortunately.


----------



## AldenPyle

Please bid up the price of this 42R Ben Silver 3 patch 3/2 sack blazer so I feel no temptation whatsoever.


----------



## Northeastern

This seller has quite a few of the J.Crew Red Wing boots. Here's an 8.5


----------



## DocHolliday

Northeastern said:


> This seller has quite a few of the J.Crew Red Wing boots. Here's an 8.5


Didn't J. Crew offer some Red Wing-inspired boots previously? Are these the Red Wing collaboration or the earlier version?

The seller really nails you with the shipping and handling. The $10 handling fee on top of the shipping plus required insurance eats up a chunk of the savings of using the BIN.

I don't understand how the seller can both require insurance and disclaim liability for the item once it's shipped.


----------



## DocHolliday

Vintage 3 roll 2 blazer from Brooks, complete with flapped patch pockets and two-button cuffs, for $14.99 BIN. Size 38:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

DocHolliday said:


> Vintage 3 roll 2 blazer from Brooks, complete with flapped patch pockets and two-button cuffs, for $14.99 BIN. Size 38:


That's been on ebay for months now.

I have emailed the seller for measurements and got a gruff reply on my second or third attempt.

They did post a higher resolution photot however.


----------



## Northeastern

DocHolliday said:


> Didn't J. Crew offer some Red Wing-inspired boots previously? Are these the Red Wing collaboration or the earlier version?
> 
> The seller really nails you with the shipping and handling. The $10 handling fee on top of the shipping plus required insurance eats up a chunk of the savings of using the BIN.
> 
> I don't understand how the seller can both require insurance and disclaim liability for the item once it's shipped.


I didn't check the insurance or anything. These look like last year's boots, which I don't recall being advertised as Red Wings. The lighter brown boots, this year, appear to be lighter and a bit more pre-worn than these.


----------



## zarathustra

Yeah i looked at these. I just got a pair of the JCrew Redwing Boots. Let me say they are stout. But 27.00 in shipping and handling charges all together is crazy.

Plus i think these are an old boot and not redwings. The current offering from J crew has a full vibram sole. ( https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod88346271&catId=cat240096)

The auction boots have a split sole. My boots have red wing on them, the auction doesn't.



DocHolliday said:


> Didn't J. Crew offer some Red Wing-inspired boots previously? Are these the Red Wing collaboration or the earlier version?
> 
> The seller really nails you with the shipping and handling. The $10 handling fee on top of the shipping plus required insurance eats up a chunk of the savings of using the BIN.
> 
> I don't understand how the seller can both require insurance and disclaim liability for the item once it's shipped.


----------



## Northeastern

Harris Tweed, darted but with those sweet patches on the sleeves.

As you can all guess I'm 60% paying attention to game 1 of the world series, and 40% checking out eBay.


----------



## jackmccullough

Looks pretty nice, not my size, though.

I'm watching the game and doing a little blogging. The time may come that we wish we had some of those runs for another game, but we can't save them up. It's looking pretty good tonight, though.


----------



## Falstaff

This suit looks amazing; I would bid on it myself, but I'm not a 44S. Hopefully one of y'all is.


----------



## spielerman

*One for Untilted*

One for Untilted


----------



## Untilted

I saw this one a week ago. I already have 4 tweed sportcoats and don't see myself getting one more.


----------



## zarathustra

Falstaff said:


> This suit looks amazing; I would bid on it myself, but I'm not a 44S. Hopefully one of y'all is.


hmmm... I am worried about the length of the vest.

What is interesting i have a southwick sport jacket from CCC. Not sure of the model, but is about 30 inches from the bottom of the collar.

Edit:

I bought it.


----------



## Falstaff

Nicely done! I wondered why that auction had ended so early. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## tsherry

*BB white bucks 9D*


----------



## yossarian

spielerman said:


> Well interesting, but darted... nahhh just couldn't believe Paul Stuart commissioned such an item.


That's because it's Paul Smith.


----------



## nerdykarim

Army Hard Hat has some more Golden Fleece sack blazers. I picked one up in 39R.


----------



## AlanC

You might want to check with the seller on width. Nettletons often show up on odd widths on ebay.


----------



## AldenPyle

nerdykarim said:


> Army Hard Hat has some more Golden Fleece sack blazers. I picked one up in 39R.


Yet again, thanks for the heads up, NK.


----------



## AlanC

Note that Army Hard Hat also has a number of the BB club collar shirts again in both the blue and the wheat. I bought the wheat from him earlier, and love it. I just now bought a blue. Very cool and highly recommended.


----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC said:


> Note that Army Hard Hat also has a number of the BB club collar shirts again in both the blue and the wheat. I bought the wheat from him earlier, and love it. I just now bought a blue. Very cool and highly recommended.


I got the wheat at a Dept. store clearance sale. There were little plastic collar things in it. That has made me somewhat hesitant to wear it. Certainly, I am not going to put little plastic collar pointers next to my neck to make my collar look pointy, but I wonder will I look like (more of) a doofus, if I dont.

NerdyKarim - You must buy this jacket. If it were a 40R, it would already be gone. 
Wheat Corduroy Sack NWT CCC $165 opening bid


----------



## whomewhat

AldenPyle said:


> I got the wheat at a Dept. store clearance sale. There were little plastic collar things in it. That has made me somewhat hesitant to wear it. Certainly, I am not going to put little plastic collar pointers next to my neck to make my collar look pointy, but I wonder will I look like (more of) a doofus, if I dont.


Those "little plastic collar things" are more commonly referred to as "collar stays," and, yes, the collar will not lay correctly without them, although starching your collar can help with this. Were you putting us on about the "little plastic collar things" or do you really not know what they are? I have 3 pairs in solid gold made by Tiffany - more of a conversation piece than anything else, as the plastic ones work quite well. Use them!

https://www.freeimagehosting.net/​


----------



## Bob Loblaw

whomewhat said:


> Those "little plastic collar things" are more commonly referred to as "collar stays," and, yes, the collar will not lay correctly without them, although starching your collar can help with this.


Trads have been known not to rely on collar stays.


----------



## AlanC

The club collars are stiff enough not to need the collar stays, although I do use them. If you use a collar pin _a la_ Brownshoe you certainly wouldn't need the stays.


----------



## AldenPyle

whomewhat said:


> Those "little plastic collar things" are more commonly referred to as "collar stays," and, yes, the collar will not lay correctly without them, although starching your collar can help with this. Were you putting us on about the "little plastic collar things" or do you really not know what they are? I have 3 pairs in solid gold made by Tiffany - more of a conversation piece than anything else, as the plastic ones work quite well. Use them!
> 
> ​


I have heard of collar stays, but I did not know what it meant. The club collar is the only non button-down shirt I own.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

whomewhat said:


> I have 3 pairs in solid gold made by Tiffany - more of a conversation piece than anything else,


What kind of conversation could one possibly have about collar stays ("solid gold" or not)?? The mind boggles.


----------



## nerdykarim

AldenPyle said:


> NerdyKarim - You must buy this jacket. If it were a 40R, it would already be gone.
> Wheat Corduroy Sack NWT CCC $165 opening bid


It's very tempting...I only recently realized that I'm much better in a 39 than I am in a 40 but I do prefer a short jacket to a regular one (even though I'm in-between and either would probably look OK). I'll think hard about it--thanks!


----------



## yossarian

AlanC said:


> The club collars are stiff enough not to need the collar stays, although I do use them. If you use a collar pin _a la_ Brownshoe you certainly wouldn't need the stays.


I have a set of BB brass stays. I find they are much too heavy for my BB shirts and I stick with the plastic ones, which make the shirt look much better.


----------



## whomewhat

HL Poling and Sons said:


> What kind of conversation could one possibly have about collar stays ("solid gold" or not)?? The mind boggles.


For one, I have had many conversations with acquaintances who have never heard of Kabbaz, Borrelli, Lorenzini, Barba, Attolini, Kiton, Fray, and other high end shirt makers. They always ask the same question: "What makes your shirt worth so much more than mine?" The discussion of various aspects of a high end shirt, such as a Kabbaz shirt, can certainly lead one to the eccentricities of someone who would buy Tiffany collar stays. More importantly, why does the "mind boggle" over my mention of this? My main point was that there really is no reason to buy a solid gold collar stay as the cheap plastic ones do the job, and should be used. What boggles my mind is how some will make a comment about something with the singular intent of being critical, without offering anything of any substance, but have a nice night.


----------



## AlanC

I have some Tyrwhitt brass stays, which I never use, either. I prefer the plastic.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

whomewhat said:


> For one, I have had many conversations with acquaintances who have never heard of Kabbaz, Borrelli, Lorenzini, Barba, Attolini, Kiton, Fray, and other high end shirt makers. They always ask the same question: "What makes your shirt worth so much more than mine?" The discussion of various aspects of a high end shirt, such as a Kabbaz shirt, can certainly lead one to the eccentricities of someone who would buy Tiffany collar stays. More importantly, why does the "mind boggle" over my mention of this? My main point was that there really is no reason to buy a solid gold collar stay as the cheap plastic ones do the job, and should be used. What boggles my mind is how some will make a comment about something with the singular intent of being critical, without offering anything of any substance, but have a nice night.


And for two?

You're right, though: sorry for not offering anything. I haven't yet taken pictures of my platinum toothpicks.


----------



## Falstaff

Plastic for sure. I myself have no qualms about buying sports jackets from ebay, but I do have reservations about buying shirts. For those of y'all who don't, though, here is a J Press pink OCBD _with_ a pocket flap. Most impressive.


----------



## Untilted

Someone please get that pink Press shirt. It's discontinued..............


----------



## spielerman

Untilted said:


> Someone please get that pink Press shirt. It's discontinued..............


It's gone now, your request has been granted. Too big for me, but it went quickly after your post.


----------



## spielerman

*J Press 39R*

J. Press Suit, not my size but someone should maybe take a run at this.

More like a 39R or 40R?


----------



## yossarian

spielerman said:


> J. Press Suit, not my size but someone should maybe take a run at this.
> 
> More like a 39R or 40R?


What is Brills?

It looks like a 40L to me. The sleeves are long and the jacket length is a bit long as well.


----------



## spielerman

Agreed, the length looked long to me as well, and being new, never have seen that label before.


----------



## AlanC

, 15R. I'm posting it mainly to note the general sleeve sizing (ie, 'R', rather than '33' or '34') on a vintage shirt.


----------



## spielerman

*Camel Hair Sack Short*

While listed as a 38/39 I would say it is more like a 36/37 short if they got the measurements right.

.


----------



## yossarian

spielerman said:


> While listed as a 38/39 I would say it is more like a 36/37 short if they got the measurements right.
> 
> .


Interesting, but not vented. I don't think I would wear a blazer that wasn't vented.


----------



## Untilted

haha, yossarian.

I'm gonna jump on that, if you are not.


----------



## yossarian

Untilted said:


> haha, yossarian.
> 
> I'm gonna jump on that, if you are not.


All yours. It'd be a little snug anyway.


----------



## spinlps

A stealth pair of Shell not mentioned in item or description, but shoes are labeled as such on the heel liner.


----------



## Charley

*BB Golden Fleece - 39S*

BB Golden Fleece - 39 S.

Just exactly what it should be. Grey Fox Bros. wool/cashmere flannel with a fuzzy chalk stripe. Trousers with fwd pleats. Cannot tell about the button point on the two button jacket, however.


----------



## Charley

*NWT $1695 Polo Ralph Lauren Wool Alpaca Tweed Suit 38R*

Posted here for comment collection before the auction expires. So many good features - except that it is a Four Button jacket. I know that PRL looks to the past for inspiration. However, reaching back to 1890 is a bit far.

Nice tweed. Vest and trousers seem great. Actually the jacket seems pretty well detailed. Just that extra button down the front. Perhaps jamgood will comment from his extensive knowledge of PRL merchandise.


----------



## Tucker

*NWT Bills Khakis Orange Whale Corduroy Pants*

I was intrigued by the listing, then very disappointed. Where are the eleven whales? :icon_smile:


----------



## trolperft

NIB Florsheim Royal imperial kenmoor--12D
$16.05 at this moment


----------



## egadfly

(mislabeled as a two-button, but apparently a 3R2).

Size 41.






​Why are these never in my size??

EGF


----------



## AlanC

^Might be a short.


----------



## egadfly

*Joe Tradly, Call Your Office*

Vintage Burberry's (not "Burberry") . 44-46. Looks _really_ nice.






​






​EGF


----------



## yossarian

AlanC said:


> ^Might be a short.


I agree. Hence my interest.


----------



## spielerman

egadfly said:


> (mislabeled as a two-button, but apparently a 3R2).
> 
> Size 41.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are these never in my size??
> 
> EGF


Based on the shoulder measurement would say 38R, based on the chest measurement a 37R. The length not sure how they measured.

Pictures too small to comment on the camel hair condition.

Cheap starting bid for sure for classic trad sack camel.


----------



## spielerman

*Tweed Odd Jacket*

Someone should pick this one up here.
Not my size, but I sure like it.


----------



## spielerman

*Cord jacket*

Could be a 3/2...

Patch pockets around.


----------



## Untilted

bb 38 R camel hair polo coat


----------



## Falstaff

Tweed sack suit (w/ ticket pocket); flat-front pants. 40L


----------



## Joe Tradly

Falstaff said:


> Tweed sack suit (w/ ticket pocket); flat-front pants. 40L


Just a slight correction. This isn't a sack suit.

JB


----------



## Falstaff

Ah, my bad; I appreciate the guidance! It still looks pretty solid.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Falstaff said:


> Ah, my bad; I appreciate the guidance! It still looks pretty solid.


No doubt, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Falstaff

BB camel hair sack, size 41. This has some tradster's name here written all over it.


----------



## spielerman

*BB Overcoat*

Winter is coming, get this fast!

Should fit someone here.


----------



## clemsontiger

Here's a fun pair of beige/blue Cole Haan saddle oxfords.


----------



## Naval Gent

Falstaff said:


> BB camel hair sack, size 41. This has some tradster's name here written all over it.


The measurements on this one are very squirrely. I have a question in to the seller asking for clarification.

Scott


----------



## Georgia

Excellent J. Press oxford shirts:

Yellow 16.5 x 35

each are $25 Buy-it-now & only $5 shipping...


----------



## Falstaff

Pretty spiffy, almost GTH, argyle sweater vest:



I would bid, but it's pretty loud.


----------



## trolperft

NEW FERRAGAMO BROWN LEATHER LOAFER STUDIO 9 B 
BIN- $39


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Exquisite Polo Coat by Ralph Lauren. 44L. 

Looks like the one that Buzzy Kerbox is wearing in the POLO ad posted a while back by jamgood or DD. A real lifetime treasure.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Naval Gent said:


> The measurements on this one are very squirrely. I have a question in to the seller asking for clarification.
> 
> Scott


Does this seem more like a 38 to anyone? 
BB's measurements seem to shift depending on when they were made, but the shoulders and chest measurements seem more 38 to me.

-a hopeful 38R


----------



## Falstaff

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Does this seem more like a 38 to anyone?
> BB's measurements seem to shift depending on when they were made, but the shoulders and chest measurements seem more 38 to me.
> 
> -a hopeful 38R


Yeah, this 19" pit to pit business - that is one snug 38. So if you're hoping for a size down, it sounds like you've got it.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Falstaff said:


> Yeah, this 19" pit to pit business - that is one snug 38. So if you're hoping for a size down, it sounds like you've got it.


If it really measures 19" pit to pit, I'd put it much smaller than a 38. More like a 34 or a 35. Seems like maybe a mismeasurement.

JB


----------



## spielerman

Falstaff said:


> Yeah, this 19" pit to pit business - that is one snug 38. So if you're hoping for a size down, it sounds like you've got it.


Check the listing again, would now say other than the sleeve measurement at 23" it is now in the 39R range. You may have yourself a deal now if the chest measurement is cool with you. But watch out may have me to bid against.

Let's just say I've had sack BB in size 36 to size 40R measure almost exactly the same -maybe 1/2 inch off at the most in any measurement. Crazy I know, but true.


----------



## spielerman

Joe Tradly said:


> If it really measures 19" pit to pit, I'd put it much smaller than a 38. More like a 34 or a 35. Seems like maybe a mismeasurement.
> 
> JB


He just updated the listing..


----------



## Joe Tradly

spielerman said:


> He just updated the listing..


The power of Ask Andy. Ha ha!

JB


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I've seen BB 38's listed w/20" pit-to-pit (there must be a less vulgar way of describing this).

I have in my closet a BB 38 with a 22" p2p and a 38 with a 24"+ p2p.

edit: of course now I see it's a 21" p2p.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I've seen BB 38's listed w/20" pit-to-pit (there must be a less vulgar way of describing this).
> 
> I have in my closet a BB 38 with a 22" p2p and a 38 with a 24"+ p2p.
> 
> edit: of course now I see it's a 21" p2p.


Thom, you have a jacket that measures 24" across, ie, it is 48" around, and it's marked a 38? That's amazing.

JB


----------



## Falstaff

This suit is stunning. It's a Southwick 42 reg, 3/2 sack Donegal tweed in gray. It's not cheap, but it's a heck of a suit at a good price.


----------



## Mujib

Is this a 3-2? Good price?


----------



## Patrick06790

Mujib said:


> Is this a 3-2? Good price?


Sure looks that way, and if it fits, yes.


----------



## Falstaff

*Alligator Strap*

Y'all, does this look real? Is it even a good idea to buy alligator/crocodile straps from ebay?


----------



## mdellison

Looks real to me. I've only bought name brand straps on the bay. All were as described.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Joe Tradly said:


> Thom, you have a jacket that measures 24" across, ie, it is 48" around, and it's marked a 38? That's amazing.
> 
> JB


Yeah, I gave it to a family member who wears a 44R, fits great.


----------



## trolperft

Southwick blazer 40R---BIN$29.99


----------



## Doctor Damage

I bet someone has already posted these, but a new pair of , size 11E.

DocD


----------



## trolperft

NOS Hanover signature shell cordovan 7D----BIN$129.00



Look gorgeous.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pair of Cole Haan , appear to be brand new, size 10.5.
These have the green label, which is very desirable from a quality standpoint, in my view.

DocD


----------



## spinlps

*AE Bruzzano's in Brandy*

Odd sizes: , ,


----------



## jml90

spinlps said:


> Odd sizes: , ,


I consider buying if someone could tell me that 13 is true to siZe,


----------



## spinlps

jml90 said:


> I consider buying if someone could tell me that 13 is true to siZe,


These seem to run 1/2 size small. Check out the Ode to the Bit Loafer thread for details.


----------



## spielerman

*3 roll 2 BB*


----------



## Falstaff

Andover Shop cashmere navy sack blazer; size 42.


----------



## trolperft

NOS USA made J&M aristocraft wingtip 11----BIN$39.99


----------



## trolperft

Brooks Brothers wingtip 8D
The leather looks shell.


----------



## spinlps

trolperft said:


> Brooks Brothers wingtip 8D
> The leather looks shell.


Beat me to it... and agree those are shell.

Good Luck PG!


----------



## summej2

*Chipp smoking jacket, 42*

I couldn't pull this off, but perhaps someone...


----------



## tntele

*Cigar Shell Chukka Boot 8.5D*

I wish I had a smaller foot.


----------



## trolperft

NIB AE Park Avenue--- size 8.5,9,9.5.10,11
BIN---$109.98

https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZtylermaci


----------



## AlanC

Pardon this commercial announcement, but I listed a pair of plain front (sz 38), along with a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Falstaff

*Samuelsohn houndstooth*



Not strictly trad, or, technically houndstooth, but a beautiful sportcoat nonetheless. Size 40.


----------



## Georgia

*Johnston Murphy Aristocrat Shell Cordovan Loafers 12 B*

Size 12 B - under $30 BIN shipped...


----------



## Bob Loblaw

R U TRAD ENUFF???


----------



## AlanC

Bob Loblaw said:


> R U TRAD ENUFF???


Armyhardhat has a number of the BB tartan shirts at a very low BIN.


----------



## jackmccullough

At least the seller's description is honest, although I would say that at the minimum bid it's already overpriced.


----------



## Asterix

For the Gloverall fans


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Man, I remember when you could get a Gloverall on ebay for $20, of course I never did because I was happy with my thrifted off-brand duffel (that's since fallen apart.

SIGH


----------



## trolperft

Foster&Son plain-toe 8.5D----BIN$34.88


----------



## spielerman

*J Press*


----------



## The Deacon

*Horween Shell Wingtips 7D New Old Stock*

Seller will accept best offer of $120.00


----------



## jml90

Nice Burberry overcoat I think it's about a 40


----------



## spielerman

*Daks*

how about this one? 
I know darted, but should work for someone. I'm not sure about the length measurement, but the shoulders are wider than I could handle, but the chest would work for a 39R.


----------



## spielerman

*BB TWEED*

One for untilted maybe

Not a 38R if the chest measurement is accurate along with the shoulders.

It looks to be a 3 roll 2.

I did have an slight issue with this seller, but he did offer a refund (camelhair with moth damage and he promptly refunded, but then relisted).


----------



## sweetness360

If you've a size 50 waist, three cheap nice leather belts.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Skinny brown Broadstreets, 9AA*

If I lose ten pounds will I fit into ?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Gucci loafers, mostly older models (which is good), most with minimal wear.










DocD


----------



## sweetness360

Nice cheap repp bow ties.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Randolph (size 9.5) in brown suede, which they don't seem to offer anymore.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ferragamo "Cancun" in brown, size 11 wide. I love the contrast stitching around the front. From my experience, Ferragamo's in wide will easily fit a large foot, probably an 11.5 or maybe a tight 12.

DocD


----------



## Naval Gent

sweetness360 said:


> Nice cheap repp bow ties.


I already have a couple of those, but there is a US Navy Officers Crest one in there that I would be interested in taking off of someone's hands. I have the long version (from BS). I perceive that at least one of our number is bidding on this auction. If the eventual successful bidder is interested in working a deal, please PM me. Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Falstaff

Bobby Jones size 42 camel hair sack; based on the measurements, it should fit a 44.


----------



## egadfly

LL Bean Norwegian sweaters , , , , and . 

(Usual caveats apply with respect to confirming fabric content and country-of-origin.)

EGF


----------



## Chris H

A friend has some tradly items for sale on ebay.

J. Press PRESSIDENTIAL 3 Button sport coat 40/42 Long

Brooks Brothers 3B gray herringbone tweed jacket 42 XL

Men's Alden loafers 685 10 1/2 B D 10.5

Here is a link to the rest of the seller's items:
https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZrltnyc


----------



## AlanC

Shameless self-promotion:

I've listed the Allen Edmonds MacNeils, 8C, in brown pebble grain . Auction ends Sunday.


----------



## PittDoc

*99 cent Alden shell cordovan on Ebay*

I finally found a pair of shell cordovan Alden's that I DON'T like. Warning, these may be too graphic for young children and small pets. 

Current bid is 99 cents.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

New old stock French Shriner black longwing 9D:


NB: Double sole.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

1930s Leather coat size 40-42:


----------



## Falstaff

8.5 Gucci brown horsebit loafers, NR, appear to be old style; someone please comment on their authenticity. Cash-money, folks.


----------



## farrago

Attn: Tilt!


----------



## Danny

I put this up that I had in the thrift forum before:


----------



## egadfly

There a few vintage Bean/Hamilton field watches on the bay right now:







If I were to wear a grosgrain strap, this is the kind of watch I'd wear it on.

EGF


----------



## spielerman

farrago said:


> Attn: Tilt!


Funny how the seller takes the chest measurement x 2 and figures it is the jacket size. Not a 44 for sure, but if the 22 is right would be a 41S.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

farrago said:


> Attn: Tilt!


Is it just me, or does the top button look off? Is it a 3/2 buttoned up or what?


----------



## Duck

It looks to be a 3/2 but it has been screwed up by the cleaners. I believe that you could it get it pressed correctly and it would look fine.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Thanks.
I wasn't really looking at this particular one, but I have passed on a number of oddly buttoned 3 button blazers because I thought they _weren't_ 3/2 (and looked to have a high button stance). In retrospect, many may have been 3/2's that were just buttoned up.


----------



## Mujib

spielerman said:


> Funny how the seller takes the chest measurement x 2 and figures it is the jacket size. Not a 44 for sure, but if the 22 is right would be a 41S.


I mentioned that to him yesterday. He hasn't responded yet.

He sounds like he's had some real bad eBay experiences.


----------



## yossarian

I'm thinking it might work as a 40S, so I might take a chance at it. The buttons are pretty evenly spaced so I think it would work as 3/2.


----------



## Salty Sam

*Shaggy Dog Sweater*

J Press Pink Shaggy Dog - The Metropolitan Sweater? Looks like the right shade of pink.


----------



## Falstaff

36R black/white herringbone Harris tweed. Untilted, it's calling your name.


----------



## Duck

Large Pink J. Crew Cotton Cashmere Sweater

It is currently at $20 and BIN is $26. Looks nice.


----------



## trolperft

Alden black loafer 11A/C BIN$89.95


----------



## trolperft

AE burgandy park avenue 11D---BIN$89.99


----------



## tripreed

Salty Sam said:


> J Press Pink Shaggy Dog - The Metropolitan Sweater? Looks like the right shade of pink.


Hmm...looks slight familiar. As if it was posted on the thrift exchange thread a little while ago...


----------



## Cool Cal

It's never too early to think about summer:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

^
Holy Hyderabad, Batman, that Madras is WIDE! (4.5"!!)


----------



## Cool Cal

HL Poling and Sons said:


> ^
> Holy Hyderabad, Batman, that Madras is WIDE! (4.5"!!)


Just think how little you would pay for each square inch of tie


----------



## sweetness360

The elusive pink striped oxford shirt.
16 35


----------



## spinlps

sweetness360 said:


> The elusive pink striped oxford shirt.
> 16 35


Pics do not match the description. That said, Bass outlets do carry these in generic sizes for $20 - 25.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Caveat emptor: I've seen that shirt in the Bass outlets. CHEAPLY MADE! Really not worth any price.


----------



## spinlps

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Caveat emptor: I've seen that shirt in the Bass outlets. CHEAPLY MADE! Really not worth any price.


Agreed. Cut corners on the sleeve length on these. XL came with 34/35 combo sleeves. Useless.


----------



## trolperft

New Allen Edmonds black double strap shoes(Mora?) 8.5D ---BIN$75.00


----------



## sweetness360

Unbelievable GTH Paul Stuart Southwick jacket. 

Its expensive, but it would certainly be unique.


----------



## sweetness360

44 L J Press Wool Jacket

It looks to be a steal at $25. I imagine there a few 44 L fellows on the forum.


----------



## trolperft

NOS Hanover black shell cordovan plain toe 8.5D---BIN$39.99


Wish they were brown.


----------



## nerdykarim

^^ You're killing me, man.

PS: Thanks


----------



## AldenPyle

nerdykarim said:


> ^^ You're killing me, man.
> 
> PS: Thanks


Killing YOU! Seems like the only chance I have of getting something off of Ebay is when NK passes on something. You've snabbed these and those BB tassels in the last week. I am green with envy.


----------



## Untilted

BB popover style OCBD, Burgundy University Stripe for one of our larger guys:


----------



## spielerman

AldenPyle said:


> Killing YOU! Seems like the only chance I have of getting something off of Ebay is when NK passes on something. You've snabbed these and those BB tassels in the last week. I am green with envy.


+1 ditto, I'm just hoping someday you guys don't have the money or the item that I'm bidding on! Beat me all the time.

Weird on these that the shell are cheaper than the normal calf leather models.


----------



## qwerty

Don't shop on eBay, but browse on occasion. Below are three fine offerings which came up when I searched for J.Press:

Discontinued pink Shaggy Dog in sz. M:


Wool/cashmere grey herringbone jacket:


Vintage ad:


I have no interest in any of these sales.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

ARRGH, I hate it when something I'm bidding on gets posted here.


----------



## trolperft

vintage Freeman cordovan wingtip 10D


----------



## trolperft

nerdykarim said:


> ^^ You're killing me, man.
> 
> PS: Thanks


You are welcome


----------



## qwerty

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ARRGH, I hate it when something I'm bidding on gets posted here.


Sorry, Thom! I'm not bidding, if that's any consolation.


----------



## egadfly

. Size 10D. They appear unworn.

BIN for $124.






​EGF


----------



## nerdykarim

^^I've noticed that he'll accept offers of $75 on those...might be worth trying, if you're in the market for that type of shoe.


----------



## Cool Cal

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ARRGH, I hate it when something I'm bidding on gets posted here.


^ +1. *cough* Thom, I feel your pain. However, Nerdy, thanks for that tip.


----------



## Patrick06790

*A bargain at $4000 and change!*

A if you're a) 16.5 x 33 and b) very trusting.


----------



## AsherNM

42R Cashmere Camel Sack?


----------



## browning806

Patrick06790 said:


> A if you're a) 16.5 x 33 and b) very trusting.


Ah yes, the old Dry Cleaning your entire wardrobe 2.2 times per year routine.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Plus no pictures whatsoever of the 118 shirts... perhaps at that price he hand delivers them?


----------



## yossarian

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Plus no pictures whatsoever of the 118 shirts... perhaps at that price he hand delivers them?


I like his suggestion that this is a good buy for someone who owns a second hand shop. At $35 per shirt, he has left only negative margin for those shop owners.


----------



## yossarian

Beautiful Oxxford Sack:



It is labeled a 43S or 42S, but the measurements seem closer to a 41S. Too bad the pants are a 38 waist.


----------



## nerdykarim

I noticed those when they were posted. I know the stock photo is of the shell Darltons, but I'm not sold on the actual picture of the item...did PRL ever make them in calf?


----------



## spinlps

nerdykarim said:


> I noticed those when they were posted. I know the stock photo is of the shell Darltons, but I'm not sold on the actual picture of the item...did PRL ever make them in calf?


Ahh... I was browsing on my phone and didn't see the non-stock pics. Those are calf. PRL has had a black calf model on the site but I don't recall a brown calf offering... maybe at retail locations?

Good catch. $160 is still a significant discount over the $695 MSRP for a nice pair of shoes. But its definitately more attractive if they were shell... probably a reach for calf.


----------



## qwerty

The shoes are definitely C&J for PRL, but they are also definitely calf and NOT shell. Note also that the sole is single leather rather than double (the Darltons are double). These shoes are rebranded C&J benchgrade Cavendish tassel loafers, which PRL rebranded and called the "Redway" from late 2004-early 2006. They are calf, and they were priced at $595 when they were on sale. That said, the C&J Cavendish is a benchgrade shoe which can probably be found at around USD 350 from P.Lal.

The Redways were offered in snuff suede, brown calf, and black calf.


----------



## spinlps

qwerty said:


> The shoes are definitely C&J for PRL, but they are also definitely calf and NOT shell. Note also that the sole is single leather rather than double (the Darltons are double). These shoes are rebranded C&J benchgrade Cavendish tassel loafers, which PRL rebranded and called the "Redway" from late 2004-early 2006. They are calf, and they were priced at $595 when they were on sale. That said, the C&J Cavendish is a benchgrade shoe which can probably be found at around USD 350 from P.Lal.
> 
> The Redways were offered in snuff suede, brown calf, and black calf.


Interesting. Is the sizing consistent with that of the Polo Shell offering?


----------



## qwerty

spinlps said:


> Interesting. Is the sizing consistent with that of the Polo Shell offering?


This is 100% supposition, but I would think so. The Darlton is just the Cavendish with a double sole, and in cordovan if we're talking about the brown Darltons.


----------



## ChicagoTrad

*Two BB suits - Golden Fleece and Makers*

Here are two that were in my watch list, but I just picked up a different GF and 2 Paul Stuart suits, so I've probably reached my wife's limit for the month 

sz 42, navy, grey Glen Plaid, could be a sack. Is a GF from the picture, but the seller only listed it as a BB.

sz 42L, navy suit. Seller notes the "Brookease" on the tag, but misses the "Makers" designation. Can't tell if it is a sack or not.


----------



## spielerman

ChicagoTrad said:


> Here are two that were in my watch list, but I just picked up a different GF and 2 Paul Stuart suits, so I've probably reached my wife's limit for the month
> 
> sz 42, navy, grey Glen Plaid, could be a sack. Is a GF from the picture, but the seller only listed it as a BB.
> 
> Oh how I love that a 38R/39R based upon the chest/ pant measurements ends up being listed as a 42.
> 
> It is so true that I have to look at 37R to 42R for the universe of potential suits, Nasty.


----------



## ChicagoTrad

spielerman said:


> ChicagoTrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two that were in my watch list, but I just picked up a different GF and 2 Paul Stuart suits, so I've probably reached my wife's limit for the month
> 
> sz 42, navy, grey Glen Plaid, could be a sack. Is a GF from the picture, but the seller only listed it as a BB.
> 
> Oh how I love that a 38R/39R based upon the chest/ pant measurements ends up being listed as a 42.
> 
> It is so true that I have to look at 37R to 42R for the universe of potential suits, Nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I ignore the chest measurement as some sellers don't really measure they just assume it is 1/2 of the jacket size. The shoulders look right for a 42 while the pants are pretty close to the 33/30 I wear.
> 
> In fact, I just checked some of of their other listings and saw that it was also a 42 size w/ a 21 chest - in fact all of them are 1/2 of the size.. so I think it might just be laziness on their part - the same that allowed them to not notice the GF label
Click to expand...


----------



## Untilted

beautiful plaid coat from RL


----------



## Orgetorix

. I'm not sure they're true Handmades--I didn't think those said Aristocraft in the sock liner--but probably still great quality nonetheless.


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers vintage 3/2 madras, 40S. $51 shipped currently.

Brooks Brothers vintage 3/2 glen plaid sack suit, 38R. $40 shipped, currently.


----------



## Untilted

mm, that glen plaid suit would fit me.


----------



## wnh

Corbin wool tartan trousers, 36W. $61 shipped.










Lot of 4 skinny BB repp ties. $16.50 shipped currently.










Lot of 3 vintage skinny BB madras ties. $14 shipped.










Recrafted Alden for BB black shell cordovan pennies, 9.5D. $34.50 currently, with a $314.50 BIN.










BB green shetland sweater, size M. $30 shipped.


----------



## Danny

qwerty said:


> Don't shop on eBay, but browse on occasion. Below are three fine offerings which came up when I searched for J.Press:
> 
> Discontinued pink Shaggy Dog in sz. M:
> 
> Wool/cashmere grey herringbone jacket:
> 
> Vintage ad:
> 
> I have no interest in any of these sales.


The pink Shaggy Dog was mine that I offered several times on the trad forum to no avail.

Danny


----------



## Cool Cal

Gieves and Hawkes DB DJ. If only it were my size:


----------



## spielerman

*Brooks Hopsack*


----------



## AlanC

, made in Philadelphia, BIN at $35. Great buy. Too bad I'm not an attache fan.


----------



## AlanC

^ I see someone bit on the attache.

A guy at SF has a pair of NIB AE Grayson tassels in burgundy in 10AAA (superduper narrow) for $65 delivered. A great deal if they're your size.


----------



## Duck

Ben Silver Check Shirt
15.5 34 
Starting at $10


----------



## trolperft

English made POLO suede shoes 9.5D----BIN$169.99


----------



## ccl127

*Red Wing 1908*

Brand new red wing 1908 boots.


----------



## JordanW

Act fast!


----------



## trolperft

New Tricker's black loafer UK7


----------



## spielerman

*Can this be saved or is it gone?*

How about this as a dry cleaner ruining a 3/2... can this be saved?

BAD DRY CLEAN


----------



## DocHolliday

A good pressing should restore the lapels, assuming it's just a botched job at the cleaner.


----------



## mack11211

I have a number of 3 roll 2 BB tweed coats on ebay right now.

Click the link below.


----------



## mack11211

Check this cashmere plaid coat from Chipp:

Measures as a 42 or 44 if seller's info is accurate.

I am not the seller.

Link:


----------



## Tom Buchanan

This just screams to be purchased by Duck, Squire or another bow tie guy.

How to Tie a Bow Tie Neon Sign.


----------



## Duck

Tom Buchanan said:


> This just screams to be purchased by Duck, Squire or another bow tie guy.
> 
> How to Tie a Bow Tie Neon Sign.


Wow. Seriously, wow! I want it, but I have no idea where to put it. Mrs. Duck is not going to let that in the house.


----------



## Duck

Interesting jacket with all patch pockets. Two button though, cashmere B2. What are your thoughts on this 44" jacket?


----------



## egadfly

A couple for HL Poling & Sons:

:​Two :
​EGF


----------



## AlanC

Duck said:


> Interesting jacket with all patch pockets. Two button though, cashmere B2. What are your thoughts on this 44" jacket?


I wonder if it might be made of CASHMERE? The first thing that jumped out at me was a pretty low button stance. Aren't those buttons awfully close together? I do like the patch pockets, though.


----------



## The Virginian

And yes, Mr. Lauren opted for a suit. Matching pants are included. I really don't know what to say.


----------



## Brownshoe

AlanC said:


> I wonder if it might be made of CASHMERE? The first thing that jumped out at me was a pretty low button stance. Aren't those buttons awfully close together? I do like the patch pockets, though.


Low gorge, too--has an unfortunate whiff of the early 90s.

So close!


----------



## AlanC

The Virginian said:


> I really don't know what to say.


I say _this_:

Take that, Ralphie!


----------



## Desk Jockey

The Virginian said:


> And yes, Mr. Lauren opted for a suit. Matching pants are included. I really don't know what to say.


I'm aghast. Aghast and intrigued. And feeling dirty.

I actually want to place a bid. I think I need to go somewhere and search my soul to figure out why.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

egadfly said:


> A couple for HL Poling & Sons:
> 
> :​Two :
> ​EGF


Thanks for having my back, egf! The Brooks ties aren't bad. I like that the yellow is wool rather than silk. Don't ask me why.


----------



## farrago

More Tweeds......



This looks to be a high roll 3 but undarted.



A beauty from J Press.



A basic black/white 'bone.



A suit... possibly for the tweed suit thread.


----------



## spielerman

*are these really shells?*

just curious, really shells? Doesn't look like it to me.


----------



## AlanC

^They don't look like it to me, but he does provide the model number. It should be easy enough to find out.

The seller shot himself in the foot, though, by refusing to ship to Japan. Sure it's trouble, but the potential increase in sale price would be worth it.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Doesn't look it to me either


----------



## spinlps

If they are, they're only partially so. Looks like a pebbled grain with a cordovan (possibly shell) saddle.


----------



## Brownshoe

A suit... possibly for the tweed suit thread.[/QUOTE]

Arrrrrgh!

I was hoping to go unopposed!


----------



## Tucker

spinlps said:


> If they are, they're only partially so. Looks like a pebbled grain with a cordovan (possibly shell) saddle.


Correct. Shell saddle, pebble grain calf.


----------



## TradTeacher

Out-GTH anyone in ...

TT:teacha:


----------



## egadfly

A couple of nice B2 pieces for the thinner Trad:

, size 32, unhemmed:






​, size 30:






​EGF


----------



## TradTeacher

Armyhardhat has lots of BB Traditional Fit OCBDs in Blue, Yellow, Pink and Blue Uni. Stripe for $25 ...

TT:teacha:


----------



## egadfly

. Tagged 44. Auction ends soon.






​EGF


----------



## egadfly

Brooks Bros tartan trou, just in time for the holidays:, 34/28

, 36/32

, 34/29​Have at, gents.

EGF


----------



## AlanC

*Prada?!*

Perhaps a first for the Ebay Trad thread, :










Shell longwings, made in England (Church's?). Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## mpcsb

AlanC said:


> Perhaps a first for the Ebay Trad thread, :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shell longwings, made in England (Church's?). Who'd a thunk it?


They look kinda redish - are those the Pope's?


----------



## AldenPyle

egadfly said:


> A couple of nice B2 pieces for the thinner Trad:
> 
> , size 32, unhemmed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​EGF


Thanks!!


----------



## Speas

Viyella Plaid Robe - size M - purportedly new


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Brooks Brothers "Fun Shirt"


----------



## sweetness360

Someone please buy these amazing trad vests. What a deal if you can get it at this price.

They are size small or I'd be all over this.


----------



## sweetness360

Chipp GTH Cashmere plaid jacket that defies description!


----------



## AldenPyle

Vintage Red (not burgundy) Gold Buttoned Sack Patch Brooks Blazer 42 R


----------



## farrago

This one just screams GTH! It certainly seems to be a sack, but the sacred 3rd button isn't discernible. And it's made out of Viyella.


----------



## spielerman

*GTH Jacket BB*

More like a 38R from the measurements.


----------



## yossarian

spielerman said:


> More like a 38R from the measurements.


It's a great jacket. I picked that same one up at a BB outlet about 15 years ago.


----------



## Untilted

eljo's over coat: 44




andover shop pink university stripe ocbd 16-34


----------



## trolperft

NWT ALAN PAINE ARGYLE LAMBSWOOL SWEATER size L


ALAN PAINE V NECK SWEATER size S


----------



## TradTeacher

The PRL Rugby Patchwork Cardigan that member Mujib wore in the WAYW thread ...

TT:teacha:


----------



## M. Charles

Alan Paine Cricket Sweater -- 18" chest. Maybe this would work for Tilt?


----------



## markdc

j. press tweed 3-2 blazer, black and white herringbone, 38R:


----------



## wnh

A slew of nice BB items:

Herringbone sack, 39L. Comes without the tie, unfortunately. $30 shipped.

Sack navy blazer, seems more like a 40L than 40R. Patch and flap pockets. $16 shipped or so, currently.

Camel hair sack, 40R. $15 or so shipped.

Herringbone, guessing it's a sack. Says 41R, but seems more like a 39S. $15 shipped.










B-E-A-Utiful Golden Fleece charcoal pinstripe flannel sack suit, 40L, 36x30. $13.50 shipped, as of right now. Jump on it if it's your size, or risk the wrath of the trad gods.










Cream cabled cotton cardigan (say that five times fast), vintage apparently, but with a current $59 price tag and a reserve (not met) to boot.










Fair isle lambswool sweater vest cardigan, size L. $12 shipped, with a $30 BIN.

Vintage straw boater, in box. Size 7. $29 shipped, $55 BIN.

Argyle & Sutherland tie, 3" wide. Says "young mans", at 53" long. $4.25 shipped.


----------



## trolperft

Shell Nettleton wingtip 10C ---BIN$128


Nettleton wingtip 9EEE


----------



## AlanC

wnh said:


> Vintage straw boater, in box. Size 7. $29 shipped, $55 BIN.


I saw that, and probably would have jumped on it had it been my size. Likely for the best, though.


----------



## Danny

How come almost no one who sells clothing on ebay has any idea what a 3/2 jacket is and insists on buttoning the top button? Well for that matter why do they button the bottom button as well? Boggles the mind. Have they ever seen a person wearing a jacket that way?


----------



## wnh

Pringle of Scotland wool tartan trousers, 39x34. $34 shipped. And they're swanky!


----------



## farrago

Tilt?



These Donegal Mists are sweet.


----------



## Falstaff

44R BB cashmere(?) navy blazer. It has a fairly low button stance, but it appears undarted, if you're willing to cope. Patch breast pocket.


----------



## Duck

B2 sack 43 R


----------



## trolperft

Alden straight tip 12D ---BIN$99.99


----------



## Falstaff

J Press Harris tweed in a kind of gray barleycorn, maybe. Elbow patches, the works. Very cool. 44R.


----------



## kinnerton

*Andover tweed, 38 Short*

Looks like a good deal:


----------



## AldenPyle

A variety of BB shoes 
https://stores.ebay.com/SUPER-BLOW-..._W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ3906688QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Sweetness

Orvis Croc Belt w/ Buckle (expensive, but good deal)


----------



## AldenPyle

Mess of Bills Khaki Corduroy Sport Coats. Darted, but I like Bills material.
https://clothing.search.ebay.com/_Mens-Clothing_W0QQcatrefZC12QQsacatZ1059QQsassZmizbb


----------



## ccl127

*Alden Indy's*


----------



## Akajack

*As "Trad" as it gets! Shooting suit! Plus Fours!*

42" chest size, 37" waist on the pants - no inseam to worry about!!:icon_smile:

Made in London by Gieves circa 1963!!!


----------



## BigDawgBarkin

It has darts, but I still consider a three piece tweed suit to be pretty trad.


----------



## egadfly

Nice looking Brooks DJ here:



Stated size is 48, but I've no idea whether that's accurate. 

With a pair of blackwatch trou, this would be outstanding.

EGF


----------



## TradTeacher

PRL Rugby Patchwork Schoolboy Scarf, ...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Acacian

Looks like there's a nice vintage Bean navy Norwegian sweater on the horizon:


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers shetland fair isle sweater, size M. $13 shipped, currently. Not bad, but not my cup of tea.










Brooks Brothers dirty bucs, size 8.5 D/B. $15 shipped, currently.

Brooks Brothers white bucs, size 8.5 D/B. Also ~$15 shipped currently.


----------



## nerdykarim

I was hoping that those dirty bucks wouldn't get posted. I'm planning on bidding, in case that scares anyone else off 

:devil:


----------



## kinnerton

*Brooks sack suit -- 39 or 40 reg*

Appears to be a sack. I emailed this guy and he said the chest measures 21". He also sent a picture of the tag -- Brooks Makers -- which I believe is a made to measure garment.


----------



## wnh

nerdykarim said:


> I was hoping that those dirty bucks wouldn't get posted. I'm planning on bidding, in case that scares anyone else off
> 
> :devil:


I'm always afraid when I post something that someone here is/will be bidding, because I hate it when that happens to me. I suppose that's the name of the game, though. Good luck -- it's not exactly buc season, so hopefully there won't be much competition.


----------



## wnh

kinnerton said:


> Appears to be a sack. I emailed this guy and he said the chest measures 21". He also sent a picture of the tag -- Brooks Makers -- which I believe is a made to measure garment.


Link?


----------



## nerdykarim

wnh said:


> I'm always afraid when I post something that someone here is/will be bidding, because I hate it when that happens to me. I suppose that's the name of the game, though. Good luck -- it's not exactly buc season, so hopefully there won't be much competition.


Yup...I've been on both sides of this one before. Such is the nature of eBay, though.


----------



## kinnerton

*Brooks sack suit*

Yes, of course, the link!


----------



## JordanW

*Unique Tweed Sack - 40R*

Another find in my ever-fruitless search for a brown herringbone tweed sack:

Such a beautiful jacket but it is a little long for me.


----------



## whomewhat

JordanW said:


> Another find in my ever-fruitless search for a brown herringbone tweed sack:
> 
> Such a beautiful jacket but it is a little long for me.


A good tailor could easily correct the "a little long" problem, so all other things being acceptable to you, should your search not be over?


----------



## Untilted

made in england Brooks Brothers Medium Shetland sweater


----------



## ccl127

Indy's are still for sale. Size 12D.


----------



## spielerman

nerdykarim said:


> Yup...I've been on both sides of this one before. Such is the nature of eBay, though.


I know I'm always on the losing side of you two! Never a winner, but that is my own fault.


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers vintage (1979) gray pinstriped suit, $10 plus shipping currently.

Lot of 10 tartan ties, 8 wool, 1 silk, 1 wool/silk blend. Some good ones there. $26 shipped, currently.










Lot of 6 tartan wool ties from the same seller. $21 shipped, currently.










Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3 piece suit. Looks to measure to a 41R rather than a 40R, but who knows. 35x30 trousers, cuffed. $43 shipped, currently.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

wnh said:


> Brooks Brothers shetland fair isle sweater, size M. $13 shipped, currently. Not bad, but not my cup of tea.





Untilted said:


> made in england Brooks Brothers Medium Shetland sweater


I was about to bid on both of these until I saw the 50" chests!


----------



## Untilted

wnh said:


> Brooks Brothers vintage (1979) gray pinstriped suit, $10 plus shipping currently.


SOOOOO bidding on it.


----------



## wnh

Untilted said:


> SOOOOO bidding on it.


I thought of you when I found it, but I didn't want to pull the "Hey tilt you should buy this" thing. But now that it's out in the open, you should buy it.


----------



## cgc

Not sure if this is deemed 'trad' or not: LE Tiroler loden coat.


----------



## trolperft

Church's real cape buck wingtip 9.5D
BIN $128


Alden tan wingtip 11B/D
BIN $90


----------



## randomdude

A bunch of Press suits from this Ebayer:

https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQdfspZ1QQfsooZ2QQfsopZ2QQsassZgebQ5f999QQsbrsrtZd


----------



## Mike Petrik

*Thanks, Trolperft*

Just grabbed the Churchs -- sweet deal!


----------



## Falstaff

Harris tweed glen plaid; size 36.


----------



## Falstaff

*Harris tweed tie*

I didn't know such things existed.


----------



## kinnerton

*Norman Hilton tweed -- 42 long*

Would someone please buy this jacket? Seller does not seem to know what he has here.

-Kinnerton


----------



## AlanC

^That description made my head hurt. Great jacket, though.


----------



## Mike Petrik

kinnerton said:


> Would someone please buy this jacket? Seller does not seem to know what he has here.
> 
> -Kinnerton


Just bought it for my son in Chicago who is 42R or L. I'm not as knowledgable as folks like kinnerton and Alan, but if they say its a deal, I'm confident in their judgment. Thanks for the heads-up gentlemen.


----------



## wnh

Falstaff said:


> I didn't know such things existed.


And sure to make one beast of a knot.

Regarding the pattern, the seller states that "no two are similar." Every Harris Tweed is _completely different_ than every other Harris Tweed!

The entire description, which is sadly funny: This is an orignal Harris Tweed Tie made of 100% wool .The originality of the pattern that no two are similar due to year of the patterns are picked and cut thats what makes them truly one a kind .The heritage of Harris tweed is legendary to say the least worn in the heart of the winter to climb mountains and to heard sheep we cant for get the sport of hunting .Before there was gore-tex and the fabrics we grown accustom with in the 21 first century there was and continue to be Harris Tweed giving its customers the best quality it has been doing for years to come.To wear this tie with your favorite jeans or a corduroy suit you will have heritage and statement that a gentleman make when one wears Harris Tweed item.


----------



## rnoldh

wnh said:


> Lot of 10 tartan ties, 8 wool, 1 silk, 1 wool/silk blend. Some good ones there. $26 shipped, currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 10 Tartans are still available, with about 1HR 45 Min to go.
> 
> They are a deal. Someone should grab them if you like Tartan ties.
> 
> They're not my cup of tea.


----------



## wnh

Acacian said:


> Looks like there's a nice vintage Bean navy Norwegian sweater on the horizon:


And it went for... $101.01. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## yossarian

wnh said:


> And it went for... $101.01. Absolutely ridiculous.


That may be the first time I ever saw an older clothing item actually sell for something close to twice the original price.


----------



## Danny

yossarian said:


> That may be the first time I ever saw an older clothing item actually sell for something close to twice the original price.


Well this is prime time for people wanting one I guess.

I got mine on ebay last year for $20.


----------



## M. Charles

Norman Hilton, 40R tweed jacket. Not sure what style this is exactly. British? I'd buy it if the lapels weren't as wide as they appear to be.


----------



## Acacian

wnh said:


> And it went for... $101.01. Absolutely ridiculous.


WOW!  

Someone should forward that to the LL Bean marketing department as evidence there's pent-up demand for the re-introduction of this sweater.


----------



## Brownshoe

Finally, an answer to that vexing question:

"What should a trad wear to a nighclub?"


----------



## trolperft

NOS Vintage Nunn bush spectator shoes.


----------



## PittDoc

Acacian said:


> WOW!
> 
> Someone should forward that to the LL Bean marketing department as evidence there's pent-up demand for the re-introduction of this sweater.


I had one of these in college, along with 1/2 the Greeks on campus. I suspect some Yuppie is trying to reclaim his youth by spending what must be 3 or 4 times the original price.


----------



## Joe Tradly

PittDoc said:


> I suspect some Yuppie is trying to reclaim his youth by spending what must be 3 or 4 times the original price.


Actually, my guess is it's some yuppie's wife trying to reclaim her husband's youth for Christmas...

JB


----------



## Tom Buchanan

How is this for Trad provenance...Harris Tweed for Harvard Coop sack. 44L but probably works for 42L or 43L also.

If I did not already have two similar grey herringbone jackets, I would have grabbed it.


----------



## wnh

BB sack blazer, 40R. It even has the "famous pig" buttons. This one's so vintage, it predates the lamb/sheep era.


----------



## memphisvol

These Park Aves-though not on ebay-may end up at a good price.

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3238877


----------



## trolperft

New AE brown BYRON 10B ---BIN$59.99


----------



## rnoldh

wnh said:


> BB sack blazer, 40R. It even has the "famous pig" buttons. This one's so vintage, it predates the lamb/sheep era.


It's a 55/45 Dacron/Wool blend! Not exactly desirable.

And no bids(even with a $15 start price) with about 12 hrs left.


----------



## rnoldh

memphisvol said:


> These Park Aves-though not on ebay-may end up at a good price.
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=3238877


What's the story with this shopgoodwill.com?

Has anybody had experience with them?


----------



## Orgetorix

rnoldh said:


> What's the story with this shopgoodwill.com?
> 
> Has anybody had experience with them?


It's why you rarely find anything decent in a Goodwill store. They pull the best stuff and sell it on that site before it ever reaches the stores.


----------



## tonylumpkin

Orgetorix said:


> It's why you rarely find anything decent in a Goodwill store. They pull the best stuff and sell it on that site before it ever reaches the stores.


That is not strictly true. I bought two pair of Park Avenues and a just reconditioned pair of 5th Avenues in GW stores this week. That's not to mention two Yale Co-op sack tweed jackets. There is a great deal to be found in GW stores.


----------



## tew

*a GF pinstripe sack odd jacket?*

I'm not sure that such a thing exists, but...

... probably a suit coat come unmoored from its pants, but perhaps someone here has a use for it.


----------



## rnoldh

tew said:


> I'm not sure that such a thing exists, but...
> 
> ... *probably a suit coat* come unmoored from its pants, but perhaps someone here has a use for it.


Not probably, but certainly a suit coat. And a very old one at that.

Items like this sell to people that don't know better!

The seller, mrhaney4, is OK though. He generally sells shoes. But he has a cumulative feedback of over 91,000!!! And with a rating of 99.6%.

There's something to be said for that.

His inventory must come from a Thrift store or a wholesaler. Or how does one come up with 100,000 items to sell?


----------



## wnh

A don't think a pinstriped odd jacket (which that jacket was never intended to be) can look good, unless you're trying to "look good" in the AmJack sense with jacket, jeans, and a t-shirt promoting some vague entity that you know nothing about. And don't forget the ridiculous sunglasses and messed-up hairdo that you spent an hour working on so it would look like you just rolled out of bed.


----------



## AlanC

Not ebay, but Bullock & Jones has the on clearance for $262.50.


----------



## Asterix

yossarian said:


> That may be the first time I ever saw an older clothing item actually sell for something close to twice the original price.


Such things happen on eBay when people get carried away with the competitive "I have to get it" mode. My wife has fallen victim of that a few times when the bidding got too competitive and almost personal. :icon_smile:


----------



## dandypauper

*BB captoe bluchers, cordovan, brand new, 12C*

Name says it all... The owner seems to have no clue, as it doesn't mention cordovan, but there looks to be the cordovan stamp on the (unused) sole. These would be great for someone with 12C...


----------



## yossarian

Asterix said:


> Such things happen on eBay when people get carried away with the competitive "I have to get it" mode. My wife has fallen victim of that a few times when the bidding got too competitive and almost personal. :icon_smile:


I almost fell into that trap on a BB camel hair black watch that ended up going for over $70. Two weeks later, I got the same model for $30.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Southwick tweed 42R*


----------



## Untilted

yossarian said:


> I almost fell into that trap on a BB camel hair black watch that ended up going for over $70. Two weeks later, I got the same model for $30.


BB blackwatch camel hair sack? sounds delightful. please post a picture or two.


----------



## StephenRG

rnoldh said:


> Not probably, but certainly a suit coat. And a very old one at that.
> 
> Items like this sell to people that don't know better!
> 
> The seller, mrhaney4, is OK though. He generally sells shoes. But he has a cumulative feedback of over 91,000!!! And with a rating of 99.6%.
> 
> There's something to be said for that.
> 
> His inventory must come from a Thrift store or a wholesaler. Or how does one come up with 100,000 items to sell?


I think every single one of his jackets is described as at best worn once or twice - he uses identical wording except for the specific details (3-b, gray, etc.) for all of them. He may have a 99.6% feedback, but given what the negative feedback looks like (see toolhaus.org) and the unlikeliness of his clothes descriptions, I would stay well clear.

I also find it odd that the large photos don't come up...


----------



## bandofoutsiders

I've purchased shoes from Mr. Haney and they were great, a pair of Allen edmonds wingtips and a pair of black weejuns. 

Found this on ebay, right up my alley, were it not the for size and the price. some people don't know what they're selling and other people think too highly of what they sell.


----------



## Patrick06790

I bought an elderly Brooks seersucker sack suit from Mr. Haney last summer and it was right on the money.


----------



## wnh

bandofoutsiders said:


> Found this on ebay, right up my alley, were it not the for size and the price. some people don't know what they're selling and other people think too highly of what they sell.


That's a ridiculous price for an old madras jacket. Note: the jacket's more of a 40/41, not a 44.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

wnh said:


> That's a ridiculous price for an old madras jacket. Note: the jacket's more of a 40/41, not a 44.


Yeah that's another hazzard of ebay, people listing jackets with 44inch chests as size 44's. Still too big for me however, and for 139 (10% OFF!) I wouldn't want to pay to have it nipped and tucked.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

$100 for collar pins of unknown age?! What are these people on. And I was hoping to get those too.


----------



## trolperft

NOS Bass loafer 9D----BIN$45


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

bandofoutsiders said:


> $100 for collar pins of unknown age?! What are these people on. And I was hoping to get those too.


That's insane, I remember when I had my choice of pins on ebay all 99 cents BIN.

Crazy how these things go, I wonder if it's due to big-time designers like RL using them in their ads?


----------



## wnh

Navy pinstripe sack by The Common Market (?), 40R, 32x29.

Brooks Brothers tweed sack, about 38S to 39S.










Lot of 21 Brooks Brothers ties. Some great stripes and neat patterns. I've got a feeling this one's going to go pretty high.

Brooks Brothers Peal & Co. spectators from a season or two back, 12D. Based on the description, the seller doesn't seem too terribly knowledgeable (or reasonable, at least) for someone claiming to be in the fashion industry. Kind of annoying, really.










Bass Weejuns, made in USA, 12D. "Wilton, Maine" stamped on the sole.










Brooks Brothers wool/silk blend sack green and gray POW check. The picture is huge, so just a link.


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT 40R Houndstooth Brooks Sack from N.C. Clearance Center $70 BIN


----------



## TradTeacher

wnh said:


> Navy pinstripe sack by The Common Market (?), 40R, 32x29.


The Common Market was an old menswear store here in Knoxville when I was a kid. My best guess is that it went out of business around 1990 or so. I don't remember much about it as I believe I only went in the store once but I know my father-in-law was a loyal customer. He still has many, many suits and ties from there.

TT:teacha:


----------



## safetyfast

TradTeacher said:


> The Common Market was an old menswear store here in Knoxville when I was a kid. My best guess is that it went out of business around 1990 or so. I don't remember much about it as I believe I only went in the store once but I know my father-in-law was a loyal customer. He still has many, many suits and ties from there.
> 
> TT:teacha:


I lived in Knoxville from '93 - '96 and it went out of business during that time. They had some wonderful suits. I bought a couple of their Common Mkt. branded shirts that turned out to be awful.


----------



## Patrick06790

. If I didn't own two I'd go for it.

.


----------



## wnh

What has happened to my eBay? $100+ for a Bean Norwegian sweater a short while back, and now $150 for a pair of .

What's next? $200 for a copy of the OPH?


----------



## nerdykarim

wnh said:


> What has happened to my eBay? $100+ for a Bean Norwegian sweater a short while back, and now $150 for a pair of .
> 
> What's next? $200 for a copy of the OPH?


I have a pair of brand new old stock Weejuns like that (they say "Wilton, Maine" on them) in size 9 that I plan on putting on eBay fairly shortly. I wear an 8.5 in most shoes and every pair of Weejuns I've tried has either been too big or too small...I'd say my pair fits pretty true to size. If anyone here wants them, I'd like $75 for them, which is at my cost.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Several pairs of new or nearly-new Cole Haan bit loafers:



(rather steep price)



Worth taking a look!

DocD


----------



## farrago

*Could This Be??????*

The fabled, peach oxford cloth from years gone by?


----------



## trolperft

Vintage Wright arch preserver shoes 10AA


Vintage Stacy adams split toe 8


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Right up my alley. Lapped seams, hooked center vent, 3/2 roll, flat front, cuffed trousers. 3 piece. Not crazy about the color however.


----------



## Taliesin

Blazer buttons for UPenn:


----------



## markdc

Taliesin said:


> Blazer buttons for UPenn:


nice! i kind of want to buy these just in case there's ever an occasion "just in case," where i need to express that much school spirit, but right now i can't think of an occasion where standard buttons wouldn't do.


----------



## Untilted

Taliesin said:


> Blazer buttons for UPenn:


beautiful.


----------



## yossarian

Those are much nicer than my Cornell buttons from Ben Silver.


----------



## markdc

yossarian said:


> Those are much nicer than my Cornell buttons from Ben Silver.


yossarian,

what have you found to be a proper occasion to wear a blazer with such buttons?


----------



## randomdude

markdc said:


> yossarian,
> 
> what have you found to be a proper occasion to wear a blazer with such buttons?


Um, any occasion? Those are some damn fine buttons!


----------



## yossarian

markdc said:


> yossarian,
> 
> what have you found to be a proper occasion to wear a blazer with such buttons?


To be honest, it's been a while. I used to wear the blazer with those buttons whenever I needed a blue blazer during law school and when I started working in NYC. Then I gained weight, and my blazer no longer fit. Then I moved, and I misplaced the blazer. I re-discovered it, and while I have lost the weight, there is no way I can get into my 37S Brooksgate blazer. So I need to move the buttons to a different blazer. But I'll wear it to work and to dinner, parties, etc. when I do.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

It's not trad, but this came up in my saved "Brooks Brothers 37" sportcoats search:


Maybe I'm crazy, but that's a crazy small chest waist!

I'm small chested (35" w/ a tailor's tape), but even my slim cut shirts have at the smallest a 40" chest.
This blazer has a 39" chest?
Does that seem crazy to anyone else?


----------



## Joe Tradly

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> It's not trad, but this came up in my saved "Brooks Brothers 37" sportcoats search:
> 
> Maybe I'm crazy, but that's a crazy small chest waist!
> 
> I'm small chested (35" w/ a tailor's tape), but even my slim cut shirts have at the smallest a 40" chest.
> This blazer has a 39" chest?
> Does that seem crazy to anyone else?


What's not trad about it? Looks like the characteristic third button strain of a 3-roll-2.

You're right, though, with a measurement of 39, I'd put it at a 35 or 36.

JB


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

See I think the strain is from being altered.
A 35 or 36 wouldn't have shoulders that big would they?
Doesn't the second button look really low for a normal 3/2? Maybe it's just the angle.

Just thought it was weird looking.

Full disclaimer: I'm considering bidding because it might fit really well, (I have a real tough time with jacket sizing), and if it doesn't I could use the buttons.


----------



## farrago

I'd be careful. The Brooksgate models, although 3/2, were darted.


----------



## Untilted

i got one of these 2 years ago. brooksgate, 3/2 roll but darted.

sold it on ebay. in fact this could be the same one i sold.


----------



## clemsontiger

J Press Black Satin Peak DJ


----------



## wnh

BB 3/2 sack seersucker suit, 40S. The seller listed the item as a $929 suit. Who is he kidding? It's cotton fer crying out loud.


----------



## trolperft

Not Ebay, but
Polo-Ralph Lauren Multi-color Fairisle V-neck sweater size M $59.00 
https://www.virtualclotheshorse.com/index.php?page=shop/flypage&product_id=409813

Alden 12E BIN$69.99


----------



## Doctor Damage

One pair of _super-mega-rare_ Belgian Shoes brown suede , with the hard leather sole. The size is 10.5WW, which must mean extra-wide. They probably will bid up, although few people will know what they are, but nonetheless they are an example of superlative American style. Not to be missed, if possible, since retail they are US$325.

DocD


----------



## marteen

First time poster here and very impressed with this site. It was highly recommended to me as a resource for clothing info. I am pretty green, but came into some 1970's designer suits I plan to sell on ebay. Here is a pic of a suit from a designer named Meledandri. Does anyone have any advice for me on how to categorize this in terms of the style or era it represents? Thanks a TON for any advice.


----------



## videocrew

marteen said:


> First time poster here and very impressed with this site. It was highly recommended to me as a resource for clothing info. I am pretty green, but came into some 1970's designer suits I plan to sell on ebay. Here is a pic of a suit from a designer named Meledandri. Does anyone have any advice for me on how to categorize this in terms of the style or era it represents? Thanks a TON for any advice.


This really isn't the appropriate thread for this question. This thread is mostly to point out ebay items of interest, not to discuss the best way to list stuff on ebay.

Further, this suit doesn't really fit within the purview of the forum. It's darted and has huge lapels, which is not within the scope of the traditional ivy league style of dress discussed here. Try over on the Fashion forum, and to learn more about what Trad is all about, check the stickies at the top.


----------



## marteen

I apologize for posting in the wrong area. I don't mean to spam up your thread with my questions. I saw ebay in the title and thought this was the place to be.


----------



## Speas

The infamous "Anglo-Confederate Society" pattern Ben Silver tie (I'd buy myself but I already own it and the bow too)










Deo Vindice!

There's a long interchange thread/dustup on this one.


----------



## kinnerton

*Some decent tweeds -- 40 reg*

Couple of decent tweeds here -- one is a Norman Hilton:

3/2 button config -- seller says they're darted. Not sure if he's right about that.

-Kinnerton


----------



## cgc

kinnerton said:


> Couple of decent tweeds here -- one is a Norman Hilton:
> 
> 3/2 button config -- seller says they're darted. Not sure if he's right about that.


I'm pretty sure I can see the dart in the closeup pic of the lighter colored jacket.


----------



## kinnerton

Indeed, you can see where the fabric is pulled in by the dart. Not for the orthodox, I suppose, but still some nice looking jackets. -K


----------



## jml90

New LL Bean Moc Toe boots $32.99 8.5M


----------



## Falstaff

BB "hunting coat." Double-vented, unfortunately, but still pretty cool-looking. Button-pockets. Squire had a similar-looking design a month ago, I think.


----------



## yossarian

kinnerton said:


> Indeed, you can see where the fabric is pulled in by the dart. Not for the orthodox, I suppose, but still some nice looking jackets. -K


Are they both darted. The Hilton appears to be, but the other jacket is too dark for me to tell.


----------



## kinnerton

I don't know -- I'm not the seller.


----------



## wnh

yossarian said:


> Are they both darted. The Hilton appears to be, but the other jacket is too dark for me to tell.


I would assume so, since the seller stated they are. I'd give him the benefit of the doubt on this one. I don't think there's any reason to believe that the other jacket is actually a sack.


----------



## farrago

*Brooks 3/2 Flap-Patch Blazer*

...with the rare patch pocket on the breast. Size 42


----------



## Taliesin

*Tradpres ski*

Skis from the Coop. To quote Lou Reed, "those were different times."


----------



## markdc

Taliesin said:


> Skis from the Coop. To quote Lou Reed, "those were different times."


doesn't get much tradlier than that!


----------



## Speas

Pimpin' Alden BB White Tassels! (10.5)



















Full leather heel!










Perhaps not Alden?


----------



## cgc

Venerable Brooks outlet raider Armyhardhat has a good selection of Brooks OCBD in the usual colors:

https://stores.ebay.com/Brooks-Brothers-Items_Shirts_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ3QQftidZ2QQtZkm

There are a couple of slim fit ones but not one in my size.


----------



## randomdude

cgc said:


> Venerable Brooks outlet raider Armyhardhat has a good selection of Brooks OCBD in the usual colors:
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/Brooks-Brothers-Items_Shirts_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ3QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> There are a couple of slim fit ones but not one in my size.


Actually a few weeks ago he had twice as many. I'd also like to claim credit for something: I told him a few weeks ago that I never saw him sell any striped OCBD's, and he emailed me and said he'd look for them, and then I see that he has striped OCBD's for sale.

You're welcome AAAC! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790

, slim fit, might be a good deal for somebody (but not, alas, me).


----------



## ColeFieldHouse

cgc said:


> Venerable Brooks outlet raider Armyhardhat has a good selection of Brooks OCBD in the usual colors:
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/Brooks-Brothers-Items_Shirts_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ3QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> There are a couple of slim fit ones but not one in my size.


Just a warning to the Trads, and it comes with the caveat that I'm overall very pleased with Armyhardhat. I bought what was listed as a made in USA non-non-iron OCBD. It turned out to be an ocean-crossing non-iron. Fortunately, these make great casual shirts for me (since I can line dry them and skip ironing) so I kept it. You may want to double-check that shirt you're interested is actually made in Garland and it not Reagan-esque.


----------



## JordanW

*Tweed Sack Suit*

...and it comes with a reversible vest. Act fast!!!


----------



## JordanW

*A Beautiful CCC Tweed Suit - 40R*

The jacket is the venerable Douglas style.


----------



## cgc

JordanW said:


> ...and it comes with a reversible vest. Act fast!!!


Looks like Patrick got it.


----------



## Patrick06790

cgc said:


> Looks like Patrick got it.


Not me - my evil twin


----------



## clemsontiger

*Not Ebay but Ben Silver*

Ben Silver has Cotton Twill reds for $23.75 in sizes 36 and 37. It's a heck of a deal if they fit.

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=330&show=362&display=5245&group=3

blake


----------



## cgc

Patrick06790 said:


> Not me - my evil twin


Oh right, the one that fly fishes and likes crap movies.

Review some Coffin Joe movies!


----------



## Patrick06790

cgc said:


> Oh right, the one that fly fishes and likes crap movies.
> 
> Review some Coffin Joe movies!


Okay, I have one coming from NetFlix.


----------



## Patrick06790

Whoa!


----------



## nerdykarim

clemsontiger said:


> Ben Silver has Cotton Twill reds for $23.75 in sizes 36 and 37. It's a heck of a deal if they fit.
> 
> https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=330&show=362&display=5245&group=3
> 
> blake


There's a special free shipping code for Ask Andy members somewhere...I think a representative from Ben Silver posted it in Deals and Steals somewhere.


----------



## farrago

*JAB Harris Tweed Sack*

I don't know how this beauty escaped the scrutiny of this forum's vigilant Ebay watchers. It's a beautiful striped brown Harris Tweed, size 42. It looks like Patrick's steamer would do wonders for it.


----------



## wnh

Harris Tweed 3/2 sack. 39R, maybe 39S.










Pringle of Scotland tartan trousers, 36x33.










Brooks Brothers 185th Anniversary limited edition tie (numbered to 185).










Another BB 185th Anniversary tie.










Polo Ralph Lauren forward pleat tweed trousers. A little short for me at 34x31.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

*32" belt*

This belongs to somebody here - I just am unsure who:


----------



## rimrat

*Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Gray Suit 46L 38 3 roll 2*

anyone have an iron?


----------



## jml90

Not ebay, but LE Overstocks if you're a siZe small drifter vest and crew


----------



## AlanC

looks like they have potential, size 9C/E.


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers Makers 'Brookstweed' in Shetland wool, size 40R or 40S.










Interesting BB tweed from the old '346' line. Says 40R, but more like a 38R or maybe 38S.










BB patchwork tartan trousers from a year or two back, 35x32. A little pricey, though.

J. Press pinstripe suit, 40R, 33x31.

Interesting older BB fair isle cardigan w/ shawl collar, size M.










BB catalog c. 1915. They even sold automobile accessories!


----------



## tripreed

wnh said:


> Interesting older BB fair isle cardigan w/ shawl collar, size M.


I believe this is a lady's sweater.


----------



## wnh

tripreed said:


> I believe this is a lady's sweater.


Ha! I thought something was off, but I couldn't put my finger on it. I just thought it was a little ugly, but now that you mention it I'd bet you're right.

In my defense, it _was_ listed in the men's clothing part of the 'Bay.


----------



## tripreed

wnh said:


> Ha! I thought something was off, but I couldn't put my finger on it. I just thought it was a little ugly, but now that you mention it I'd bet you're right.
> 
> In my defense, it _was_ listed in the men's clothing part of the 'Bay.


Hey, look, if that's what you want to wear, I'm not here to judge :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790

*BB sack 42R*

Somebody buy already.

I would but I have two.


----------



## 68chevy

Patrick06790 said:


> Somebody buy already.
> 
> I would but I have two.


To small or I would.


----------



## TradTeacher

Too large...or I would.

TT:teacha:


----------



## AldenPyle

This dealer has NOS Made in USA Pendleton Tartan currently around $20. Pants


----------



## TradTeacher

Could be a BB sack...Vintage 346 and 3 BTN. Why do so many sellers take such fuzzy/blurry pictures?


This, however, is definitely a BB Vintage sack. Not for the shy...


Looks to be a BB sack Camel Hair jacket. Again, somewhat lousy pics...


BB Sack Suit. The seller's description of the 3/2 roll is funny...


BB 1 BTN Peak Lapel Tuxedo w/ FF Trousers. Looks very nice...


Probably a BB sack. Vintage FeatherTweed, 3 BTN. No measurements listed...


EDIT: Just realized that wnh already linked the 2nd jacket. Sorry...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher

RED BB Sack Blazer/Jacket w/ Ticket Pocket. Really odd looking...

TT:teacha:


----------



## jasonbourne

*here is a couple nice items...*

Oxxford super 100's grey suit 44

Oxxford Cashmere Chesterfield coat 40-42

Brioni Suit size 40r or 40s

Brooks Brothers wool and cashmere suit 40s

Luciano Barbera Jacket 46R

Brooks Brothers Corduroy Jacket 40s

Loro Piana Cashmere DB blazer 40s

Brooks Brothers Jacket 39s


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

Patrick06790 said:


> Somebody buy already.
> 
> I would but I have two.


Yoink!


----------



## wnh

BB GTH green blazer, 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets. Size 39R.










BB patch madras windbreaker, size L.










BB corduroy sportcoat, 3/2 sack. Size 40R.


----------



## trolperft

wnh said:


> BB GTH green blazer, 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets.


It will be nice for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Reddington

trolperft said:


> It will be nice for St. Patrick's Day.


Or when you win the Masters. :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers.


----------



## AldenPyle

Not EBAY but Shell AE Grayson Tassels from Shoebuy for 325.


----------



## AldenPyle

Is this Trad?


----------



## Topsider

AldenPyle said:


> Is this Trad?


Trad-_gic_, yes.


----------



## wnh

AldenPyle said:


> Is this Trad?


Trad, no. Traditional, yes. Remember, they're two different things.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Not sure if this is trad, but it came up on my "southwick" saved searches...

Southwick suit (37-38R, 32x30)


----------



## trolperft

Alden suede loafer 8.5 B/D in lightly worn condition.
BIN $99.99


----------



## wnh

Lot of vintage BB ties.










Brooks Brothers old '346' tweed suit, 40L, 32x32.5










BB check/plaid camel hair jacket, 40S.










BB Golden Fleece navy suit, 40R, 34x29.


----------



## trolperft

Nettleton longwing 9 E/C BIN$65.00


----------



## jml90

BB contrast club collar shirt BIN $2.99 15.5/32


----------



## Topsider

*Lot of 3 Brooks Brothers / J. Press / Trafalgar Suspenders*

*
*


----------



## clemsontiger

LE Long Plain Front Reds (36,38) for $3.50


----------



## Tom Buchanan

RL Rugby Boater blazer with Skull and Crossbones patch. It might be hard to wear this with a straight face.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Just out of curiosity - what is the current stance on odd country jackets with a buttoned top pocket such as this:

Although part of me likes this - my thoughts is that button-fastened pockets on coats were done too badly in the 70s to ever be viable again. Anyone?


----------



## jackmccullough

*odd country jackets with a buttoned top pocket*

I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## BigDawgBarkin

Bob Loblaw said:


> Just out of curiosity - what is the current stance on odd country jackets with a buttoned top pocket such as this:
> 
> Although part of me likes this - my thoughts is that button-fastened pockets on coats were done too badly in the 70s to ever be viable again. Anyone?


I would probably be more likely to wear it if it was in tweed and had some type of pattern. I could see myself wearing this particular one with the right pants to get that English country look, but it would be very limited then. Other than that the styling almost comes across as "Western" (as in cowboy).

BDB


----------



## wnh

Bob Loblaw said:


> Just out of curiosity - what is the current stance on odd country jackets with a buttoned top pocket such as this:
> 
> Although part of me likes this - my thoughts is that button-fastened pockets on coats were done too badly in the 70s to ever be viable again. Anyone?


I think a button-through top pocket is fine, but maybe just not on this coat. Though the fabric is obviously more casual than dressy when viewed up close, from a distance it doesn't look as casual and so looks funny with the button. A jacket made of fabric that was obviously casual (and, perhaps more importantly, outdoorsy), such as a heavy tweed, would be acceptable in my opinion, but this one just looks a little off.


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers houndstooth (?) suit, 40L 36x30. The listing states 2-button, but the way the first picture rolls over the top button hole makes me assume it's actually 3/2. Whether or not it's a sack I can't say.










Brooks Brothers olive poplin suit, 40R 34x30, 3/2 sack.

Lot of two Brooks Brothers surcingle belts, size M. Great price currently.










Lot of 12 vintage skinny (2 1/4") ties.










Brooks Brothers linen houndstooth pants, 34x32. Plan ahead for summer.










Brand new shell cordovan AE Leeds, 11.5D.


----------



## TweedyDon

Six BB shirts are listed for a BIN price of $30. The item listing is headed:

6 BROOKS BROTHERS DRESS SHIRTS XL/17.5-33, etc

The description reads:

SIX (6) BROOKS BROTHERS DRESS SHIRTS FRESH FROM CLEANERS. ALL ARE BUTTON DOWN, COTTON, FRONT POCKET, REGULAR CUFFS AND IN GOOD / EXCELLANT SHAPE. THE GREEN AND RED CHECKS ARE LABELED XL, THE SOLID GREEN AND PINK AND BLACK STRIPE ARE LABELED 17 1/2 -3, THE GREY IS LABELED 17-34/35 AND THE YELLOW 17-3. FRANKLY THEY ARE ALL CLOSE TO THE SAME SIZE AS I WORE THEM MYSELF. THEY ARE PART OF OVER 200 DRESS SHIRTS I OWNED WHEN I NEEDED TO WEAR DRESS SHIRTS. NO NEED NOW THANK HEAVEN. CAME FROM SMOKE FREE HOUSE. WILL SHIP ALL 6 USPS PRIORITY MAIL FOR $9.00 . WILL ACCEPT CREDIT CARDS THRU PAY PAL, M.O., PERSONAL CHECKS, CASHIER CHECKS. WILL SHIP WORLD WIDE AT COST.

(Sorry--can't work out how to paste links!)

I have no affiliation with this seller, but thought that this was a great BIN price!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I feel more than a little silly posting this, since three quarters of you probably have "J Press" as an ebay saved search. Still...

J press camel coat, size 42:


----------



## wnh

TweedyDon said:


> (Sorry--can't work out how to paste links!)


I use Firefox and have the AAAC tab and the eBay tab open at the same time. Just highlight the entire URL on the eBay screen (just clicking it once ought to do this), then Edit-->Copy or just hit Ctrl+C (or whatever the equivalent is on a Mac, if that applies). Then click over to the AAAC tab and paste the link into the reply box.


----------



## jackmccullough

Do you use Morning Coffee? It's a great Mozilla feature.


----------



## CCabot

40R Vintage Chipp Tuxedo, undarted, unvented, peak lapel.


----------



## A.Squire

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I feel more than a little silly posting this, since three quarters of you probably have "J Press" as an ebay saved search. Still...
> 
> J press camel coat, size 42:


Top 5 Signs it's not being sold by Doc D.

5) The model's not wearing loafers (brace bit or tassle)

4) No blazer


----------



## jml90

jackmccullough said:


> Do you use Morning Coffee? It's a great Mozilla feature.


I used to use that when I used Firefox I know use Opera which has a similar feature built in called speed dial.


----------



## jml90

AE Oakmont saddles brown and white nubuck $29.99 BIN 9A


Alden black plain toe bals 11C $39.99


----------



## TweedyDon

wnh said:


> I use Firefox and have the AAAC tab and the eBay tab open at the same time. Just highlight the entire URL on the eBay screen (just clicking it once ought to do this), then Edit-->Copy or just hit Ctrl+C (or whatever the equivalent is on a Mac, if that applies). Then click over to the AAAC tab and paste the link into the reply box.


Thank you!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm really tempted to try and squeeze my 11D's into those 11c's.


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm really tempted to try and squeeze my 11D's into those 11c's.


Don't do it! Poorly fitting shoes will only hurt.


----------



## Patrick06790

*BB 42 R*

. Very nice from the pics.


----------



## Sunday

*SADDLE AND JACKET*

Just found these thought you would like!


----------



## jml90

TweedyDon said:


> Don't do it! Poorly fitting shoes will only hurt.


Cs aren't that much narrower than Ds.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Patrick06790 said:


> . Very nice from the pics.


I was really interested until I saw it was $250 for a used suit.


----------



## Patrick06790

Bob Loblaw said:


> I was really interested until I saw it was $250 for a used suit.


Yeah, that took the wind out my sails as well. $150, maybe, if it's in pristine shape.


----------



## wnh

Bob Loblaw said:


> I was really interested until I saw it was $250 for a used suit.


Of course it's not easy to tell from pictures posted online, but it _does_ look barely used, almost like a pair of shoes that someone wore to work once. Would certainly be worth it if the condition could be guaranteed.


----------



## Patrick06790

wnh said:


> Of course it's not easy to tell from pictures posted online, but it _does_ look barely used, almost like a pair of shoes that someone wore to work once. Would certainly be worth it if the condition could be guaranteed.


Cut it out. It will fit me with minor adjustments. I can't afford it.

:crazy:


----------



## wnh

**



Patrick06790 said:


> Cut it out. It will fit me with minor adjustments. I can't afford it.
> 
> :crazy:


Of course, I've been told at least seventeen times, "You are the worst judge of the quality of garments on eBay I've ever known," so there's a good chance I'm wrong on this one, too.

I'm of the opinion that at least 75% of those comments were out of line, but I'll admit, in retrospect, that I made a mistake when I convinced a friend to purchase a tie identical to this one.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

I would snatch this up but it would be too big for me. Listed as a size 44 but of course it's more like a large 40 or snug 42. The 19inch shoulder measurements are what did it in for me.


----------



## Patrick06790

wnh said:


> Of course, I've been told at least seventeen times, "You are the worst judge of the quality of garments on eBay I've ever known," so there's a good chance I'm wrong on this one, too.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that at least 75% of those comments were out of line, but I'll admit, in retrospect, that I made a mistake when I convinced a friend to purchase a tie identical to this one.


Ha. I found a blog that was holding an Ugly Tie contest but alas, the contest was over. The blogger was very impressed, though.

That suit does look good. I just can't justify it right now.


----------



## wnh

It's times like this that I wish I hadn't given up eBay for the time being. Some of these may have already been posted, so I apologize if there are any repeats. I wasn't sure which ones I was watching after clicking on links in this thread and which ones I was watching because I found them while browsing the 'Bay.

Brooks Brothers University Shop sportcoat, about a 40L.










The seller e-mailed this close-up picture of the fabric to me:

Brooks Brothers old '346' Shetland wool jacket, 40R. The seller claims it is a $970 garment -- I hate it when sellers inflate the retail prices of what they're selling.










Brooks Brothers sportcoat, 40R. Seller says it's linen, but looks like it might just be cotton poplin.










Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket, 40R.










Brooks Brothers gray pinstripe suit, 40R 37x30.5. Looks to be a 2-button sack, but it's hard to tell.










Brooks Brothers shawl collar tuxedo, 40R 34x31.

Brooks Brothers shetland wool cardigan, size 44.










Lot of 5 bow ties. Might get pricey.


----------



## Untilted

some great tweeds there, wnh.


----------



## Patrick06790

*For the man who has everything*

This is just bizarre:


----------



## wnh

^ That has been relisted multiple times, and I never understood why it was even up in the first place. I really just don't get it.


----------



## Patrick06790

wnh said:


> ^ That has been relisted multiple times, and I never understood why it was even up in the first place. I really just don't get it.


Now, if it was a sack cut...


----------



## Bradford

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I feel more than a little silly posting this, since three quarters of you probably have "J Press" as an ebay saved search. Still...
> 
> J press camel coat, size 42:


OK - I just got beat out on this by MGrippo. Is that one of you guys? Then again, I'm not really sure what I would have done with it in Phoenix so I probably got lucky.


----------



## wnh

Patrick06790 said:


> Now, if it was a sack cut...


If it was a sack cut I would temporarily suspend my not-buying-from-eBay status and snatch it up. I wonder, would wearing that jacket in, say, the American southwest conjure up the same response as wearing a regimental tie in Britain? Native American or not, I imagine most would just say, "My, that's an _ugly_ jacket."


----------



## Bradford

wnh said:


> If it was a sack cut I would temporarily suspend my not-buying-from-eBay status and snatch it up. I wonder, would wearing that jacket in, say, the American southwest conjure up the same response as wearing a regimental tie in Britain? Native American or not, I imagine most would just say, "My, that's an _ugly_ jacket."


There's no stigma here like wearing a regimental tie in Britain. We'd just assume you're another tourist or snowbird visiting from somewhere cold.


----------



## dshell

wnh said:


> The seller e-mailed this close-up picture of the fabric to me...


Thanks for posting the close-up. I was watching the item, saw your question, and was curious about the close-up myself. It seems that it wont fit me, but it was nice of you to post the picture.


----------



## TradTeacher

Only one hour left on AE Randolph Shell Pennys--Size 8 EEE

They're pretty cheap right now...


TT:teacha:


----------



## dandypauper

wnh said:


> Brooks Brothers University Shop sportcoat, about a 40L.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The seller e-mailed this close-up picture of the fabric to me:


What a great jacket and just my size! Too bad I got beaten out (by a dollar, although who knows what his final bid was) in the last nano-seconds. If someone here bought this, please, if it doesn't fit, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## randomdude

Armyhardhat has some BB Golden Fleece blazers in good sizes:

https://stores.ebay.com/Brooks-Brothers-Items_Sport-Coats_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ6QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Go get 'em!


----------



## dandypauper

*Mixed emotions--um...*

not sure what to think of this one. On the one hand, I kind of like it in a GTH sort of way. OTOH, I vomited a little inside my mouth when I saw it.









NWT Southwick 2b sack in salmon, gray, et al. 41L, though I think the seller has a few more sizes in the same jacket. (Shocking that so many would go unsold.)

BIN @ $175 or bid starting at $125, but hurry, because I bet a lot of people are bidding on this one.


----------



## AldenPyle

dandypauper said:


> not sure what to think of this one. On the one hand, I kind of like it in a GTH sort of way. OTOH, I vomited a little inside my mouth when I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWT Southwick 2b sack in salmon, gray, et al. 41L, though I think the seller has a few more sizes in the same jacket. (Shocking that so many would go unsold.)
> 
> BIN @ $175 or bid starting at $125, but hurry, because I bet a lot of people are bidding on this one.


Are you sure this is a sack? I don't know that Southwick has a 2B sack model and though I can't see darts, the vertical lines of the plaid dont look parallel above the pockets.


----------



## AlanC

^I see a dart. It's not a sack. See the plaid converge in a vertical line below the breast pocket, about a third of the way from its right edge.


----------



## JordanW

AldenPyle said:


> Are you sure this is a sack? I don't know that Southwick has a 2B sack model and though I can't see darts, the vertical lines of the plaid dont look parallel above the pockets.


It is darted. Beautiful jacket none the less.


----------



## thebot

randomdude said:


> Armyhardhat has some BB Golden Fleece blazers in good sizes:
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/Brooks-Brothers-Items_Sport-Coats_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ6QQftidZ2QQtZkm
> 
> Go get 'em!


Thanks - I will keep an eye on this to see if it gets relisted a little lower..


----------



## randomdude

thebot said:


> Thanks - I will keep an eye on this to see if it gets relisted a little lower..


I had the same thought you did...it's a little more than I wanted to pay for one. But I bought one with Buy It Now because it is BB's best line (I think) and because I know I would kick myself if someone else (probably someone from this message board!) bought it. I check Armyhardhat every day for a few months now and I don't think I've seen these blazers in these good sizes.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Some guy on eBay is selling these AE Verona bit loafers, in colours that they are not offered. So they must be fakes, but who the hell would bother to fake Allen Edmonds shoes?

DocD


----------



## AldenPyle

Doctor Damage said:


> Some guy on eBay is selling these AE Verona bit loafers, in colours that they are not offered. So they must be fakes, but who the hell would bother to fake Allen Edmonds shoes?
> 
> DocD


I've bought from this guy. Ben is the man if you are a 9D.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AldenPyle said:


> I've bought from this guy. Ben is the man if you are a 9D.


So he's kosher? Then I wonder where he got those shoes, unless he's running a shoe store and had some special make-ups made.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's a pair of penny loafers in merlot/burgundy, unworn, size 10B. These are a great design, now discontinued by AE (of course), and I wish they still made them.

DocD


----------



## wnh

Southwick 3 button sack (?) gray jacket, 40L.










Southwick 3 button sack sporting-type jacket (half-belted, throat latch, etc.), 40L.










Brooks Brothers wool/silk blend greenish plaid jacket, 40L. Picture is ginormous, so just a link will do.

Brooks Brothers "Brookslinen" tan jacket, 40L.

Brooks Brothers '346' charcoal pinstriped suit, 40R 36x28.5. Looks to be a 3/2 sack.


----------



## AldenPyle

Doctor Damage said:


> So he's kosher? Then I wonder where he got those shoes, unless he's running a shoe store and had some special make-ups made.
> 
> DocD


The vast majority of the shoes that he sells are 9D (the AE sample size), he often has shoes which don't seem standard somehow and often has very late model shoes. Also his address is less than 20 miles from the AE factory. Seems most likely a connect to the company.


----------



## MacT

*BB GF*



Patrick06790 said:


> . Very nice from the pics.


Turns out it is nice kit. I decided to go for it. $250 for full canvas seemed like a decent deal, especially since the seller promised full refund if it was returned promptly. Thanks for pointing this one out.



wnh said:


> Of course, I've been told at least seventeen times, "You are the worst judge of the quality of garments on eBay I've ever known," so there's a good chance I'm wrong on this one, too.


I think you had this pegged fairly well. It's been worn, but gently. I'd call it "just broken in." My concerns were that the lapels were too wide, and that the sleeves were too short. The lapels are about 3.75, but not a deal-breaker for me. Everything else fits pretty damn well. I wonder how old this suit is...

BTW-- this is my 1st post. Stumbled on this site 6-7 months ago, and have been lurking since then. I look at the "other" board, but the Trad side holds more interest. This seems like a good group & I've learned a lot from you.:thumbs-up:


----------



## AlanC

Doctor Damage said:


> So he's kosher? Then I wonder where he got those shoes, unless he's running a shoe store and had some special make-ups made.


9D, to my understanding, is the common size for sample shoes. Note also he's in Wisconsin, home territory for AE. Somehow he's getting sample shoes, some in colors that weren't selected for regular production.


----------



## Patrick06790

MacT said:


> Turns out it is nice kit. I decided to go for it. $250 for full canvas seemed like a decent deal, especially since the seller promised full refund if it was returned promptly. Thanks for pointing this one out.
> 
> I think you had this pegged fairly well. It's been worn, but gently. I'd call it "just broken in." My concerns were that the lapels were too wide, and that the sleeves were too short. The lapels are about 3.75, but not a deal-breaker for me. Everything else fits pretty damn well. I wonder how old this suit is...
> 
> BTW-- this is my 1st post. Stumbled on this site 6-7 months ago, and have been lurking since then. I look at the "other" board, but the Trad side holds more interest. This seems like a good group & I've learned a lot from you.:thumbs-up:


z
Welcome, and nice job on the suit. We will, of course, expect to see you in the WAYW thread in your new finery.


----------



## MacT

Patrick06790 said:


> z
> Welcome, and nice job on the suit. We will, of course, expect to see you in the WAYW thread in your new finery.


LOL, not sure if I'll post pics, I'm pretty camera shy. To elaborate on the fit a little: I get ~ 1/4" cuff showing; the tag inside the jacket says the pants are 37W, but they were taken in about 1"-- still a little roomy, but I can live with it. The vest is a little snug below the armpits. Pants are cuffed, minimal break, just about right. I'm not fussy enough to mess with any of this.

Again thx for the heads up. That seller has a lot of italian stuff, but there's a vintage topcoat that looks good. I might buy it if I were in the market for one.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> 9D, to my understanding, is the common size for sample shoes. Note also he's in Wisconsin, home territory for AE. Somehow he's getting sample shoes, some in colors that weren't selected for regular production.


Lucky man, but I bet he wears a size 12 or something and can't wear any of the shoes he gets!

I was told by the Canadian AE rep that size 9 is the industry standard for samples, which accords with your comments, Alan and AldenPyle.

DocD


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece charcoal pinstripe suit, 40R 34x30.










Brooks Brothers cotton poplin suit, 40R, 34x30.










Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece navy glen plaid suit, 41 38x32.










Harris Tweed suit, looks to be a 3/2, maybe a sack. 40R 34x30.










Interesting Harris Tweed jacket, 40R.










Couple of bow ties. The blue w/ red stripe is J. Press.


----------



## Georgia




----------



## AldenPyle

Doctor Damage said:


> Lucky man, but I bet he wears a size 12 or something and can't wear any of the shoes he gets!
> 
> I was told by the Canadian AE rep that size 9 is the industry standard for samples, which accords with your comments, Alan and AldenPyle.
> 
> DocD


Today this guy has a NIB AE Bancroft in Black Shell in an 8.5E and an AE Long Wing in 8.5E Burgundy Shell called a Slater. Both BIN at 249. (He used to have a Perfed Captoe Blucher in Burgundy called a Clifton in the same size/price, but somebody already BINned it). The Bancroft is a model for the Euro market but the Slater and Clifton I have never heard of. Somebody please buy the Slater or I may not be able to exercise self control. NerdyKarim and JohnMS, this means you.

Edit: On further review, it appears the Clifton is a special makeup of a standard AE commonly sold in calf.


----------



## JohnMS

This guy selling AE shoes I think has shoes that are for the European market. He is/was selling a shoe called the Webster, which is a shoe I have. When I called AE back when I purchased the shoe, they told me it was a shoe made for Europe, hence the "E" widths.


----------



## nerdykarim

Yeah, I thought those were just Euro 8.5 E (there was a discussion on the Bancroft on SF when it was available at STP). I was looking at some of those shell models yesterday, though...they're so nice.


----------



## tripreed

5 pairs of Ben Silver English Drills. Size 40X35. Starting bid is $250, but it seems like it could be a good deal if you've got the cash.


----------



## JohnMS

*AE Shoes*

To clarify, those AE shoes he has listed should be US sizes. I recall a discussion sometime back about that. The 8E pair of Websters I purchased sometime back are US sized.


----------



## Sunday

*some trad*

these links made me feel like a kid again!


----------



## AldenPyle

2B Oxxford Sack sportcoat 43R


----------



## mack11211

Tooting own horn:

I have one great Ivy League bespoke tweed coat on ebay now.

Twin stripe of emerald green on a gray and brown ground. Mid 50s make date, I reckon.


----------



## Tucker

*Brooks Brothers 45R 3/2 cotton sack*

BB 45R cotton/linen(?) sack...


----------



## Joe Tradly

Not Ebay, but JCrew final sale:

$9.99


----------



## hbcomb1

*Cable Car Clothiers Harris Tweed 42S*

Harris Tweed 42S from Cable Car

.

Presumably a sack. Can't see third button in pics, but it's described as a 3/2.


----------



## Taliesin

*Georgetown blazer buttons*

Very nice sack-oriented set of blazer buttons:


----------



## Tucker

BB...


----------



## Doctor Damage

of AE Bruzzano bit loafers, with gold bit, unworn. The size is 8.5D, which if recent info is accurate, will probably fit someone whose normal AE size is 8D or 8C.

DocD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pair of Footjoy in size 11.5D. These are heavily worn, but still great looking shoes. I can't believe we've overlooked this source for classic tassel loafers here on the forum.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Not eBay, but STP has . I just took delivery. They are LL Bean. A few sizes left.


----------



## bulldog

*48l shortage*

I agree with the observation that Trad 48L is rare indeed on ebay and in these entries. More items would be appreciated. I'm trying to change to a 46L, but I don't think that I can get down to 42 regular.


----------



## Bradford

Here is a tremendous book from the 1960's for anyone seeking a grounding in the trad lifestyle...



I have this book and recommend it very highly.


----------



## Reddington

Patrick06790 said:


> Not eBay, but STP has . I just took delivery. They are LL Bean. A few sizes left.


Patrick -

Thanks for the heads-up. I just grabbed a pair, as you can never have too many chinos.

Cheers.


----------



## vwguy

A lot of 17.5 x 35 shirts 

This is was caught my eye when I was reading it: 

Everybody! Get drunk and randomly bid on my auctions!
(Seriously. It's hella fun. Try it when you're bored and have some extra cash. 
Just keep it sort of low end bidding. A glass of wine, a few shots...It's amazing what you'll end up with!)
This is my keep life interesting advice of the week. 

Brian


----------



## JordanW

$150 starting bid


----------



## Duck

Brown Stubbs and Wootton Slippers. 11.5

What do you think DocOfD


----------



## TweedyDon

vwguy said:


> A lot of 17.5 x 35 shirts


This includes a "Grey solid (URBAN STREET STYLE) dress shirt by Dangerous Willie"

Somehow, although the BB would fit, I don't think that this shirt is really "me"!


----------



## MacT

New 42R Southwick Herringbone Tweed 3 piece suit:


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Way to big for me, but I'm sure somebody will fit in it. 







I know this may not be everybody's thing, but I love the older stuff. Better believe alot more jackets were floating canvased back then.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pair of Alden bit loafers, size 13D, in good shape with not much wear.

Pair of Alden brown suede loafers, size 11D, apparently brand new. I tried these on at O'Connells and they fit large: I wear an 11D in the Alden tassel, but the 10.5D in these loafers was equivalent. These are really awesome shoes in person and if anyone wears an 11.5D in the tassel they should seriously consider these.

DocD


----------



## nerdykarim

Joe Tradly said:


> Not Ebay, but JCrew final sale:
> 
> $9.99


This is now on sale for $8 shipped after automatic 20% off and free shipping code FS0218.


----------



## wnh

A big ol' list this time.

Brooks Brothers blackwatch plaid wool duffel coat, size Large. Act quick -- ends in 2 hours and some change.

(Huge pic, so link only.)

J. Press glen plaid suit, 40R 35 x unhemmed. NWT.

Brooks Brothers herringbone suit, 41R 33x32. Lapels may be kind of wide, though.

Brooks Brothers blue seersucker, 40R 35x27.5.










J. Press navy blazer, 39R or 40R.










Brooks Brothers tweed, 38R.

Brooks Brothers 'Brooksgate' madras, 2B. Can't tell if it's darted or not.

Brooks Brothers cricket sweater, size Medium.










Allen Edmonds 'Polo', linen and leather saddles, 12D.










Brooks Brothers Makers bull & bear tie. Get the braces for the set.










Brooks Brothers bull & bear braces.










Brooks Brothers Centenary, from 1918. On Google Books here.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a Brooks shirt


----------



## dandypauper

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's a Brooks shirt


In my college days, I used to have this pair of very comfortable, but ridiculous looking striped carpenter's jeans (when carpenter's jeans were in) that I wore all the time and that my dad called my "Auschwitz jeans." Not funny, really, but sort of in a disturbing (and disturbed) way.


----------



## TradTeacher

Press Ribbon Belts

If you're a bigger gent, Ben Silver Sack Blazer is pretty nice--patch pockets, 24K Gold Sailboat buttons


TT:teacha:


----------



## Asterix

I stumbled on this (https://stores.ebay.com/Persona-Persona-Store) ebay store that has a bunch of Brooks Brothers items on sale.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

As Trad as you can get. From the early 1950s, I'd say.

.


----------



## mtechnic

Any opinions on this suit? Is the line through due to sale/overstock or 2nd?


----------



## randomdude

mtechnic said:


> Any opinions on this suit? Is the line through due to sale/overstock or 2nd?


Could be due to irregular sizing - check the measurements carefully.


----------



## Patrick06790

mtechnic said:


> Any opinions on this suit? Is the line through due to sale/overstock or 2nd?


Seller is completely reliable, so ask him. My guess is overstock and/or part of the large haul that went to a NYC Salvation Army (and was promptly gobbled up by dealers) a few months ago.


----------



## mtechnic

Patrick06790 said:


> Seller is completely reliable, so ask him. My guess is overstock and/or part of the large haul that went to a NYC Salvation Army (and was promptly gobbled up by dealers) a few months ago.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers '346' (pretty old, judging by the tag) charcoal suit, looks to be flannel. Listing says it's a 39, but the chest measurement is 39" so that puts it at more of a... 37? 36? Trousers are 30x29.










Brooks Brothers corduroy jacket, 40L.










Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer, 41L.

Brooks Brothers "dark brown" jacket, 40R. Looks like flannel, and the color is difficult to determine -- maybe an orphaned suit jacket?

Brooks Brothers shawl collar tuxedo jacket, 40R.

Bills' Khakis flannel lined twills, 34xunhemmed.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

wnh said:


> Brooks Brothers '346' (pretty old, judging by the tag) charcoal suit, looks to be flannel. Listing says it's a 39, but the chest measurement is 39" so that puts it at more of a... 37? 36? Trousers are 30x29.


Whoa, if it's a 36/37, it's a long.
The lapels look huge, and the 346 tag looks suspect.
Still, I would be all over it if I could coax 2" out of the waist, and 5" out of the inseam.


----------



## nerdykarim

This seller has a few "trad" items for sale. I heard he's going to law school next year and needs to buy a car.

I also heard that he'll give a 15% discount to any AAAT members who ask for it.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

Sold earlier tonight: the handsomest camel hair polo coat I've ever laid eyes on. It's from the 1940s.


----------



## jml90

That _is_ a gorgeous coat.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Gorgeous coat.

New old stock tartan slippers size 9D:


----------



## TradTeacher

BB Whale Tie in and 

TT:teacha:


----------



## Joe Tradly

Oh hell, this is cute!

("Two sips")

$19.99

https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod90405233&catId=cat90217


----------



## Duck

Joe Tradly said:


> Oh hell, this is cute!
> 
> ("Two sips")
> 
> $19.99
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod90405233&catId=cat90217


Not even my wife would carry this joke of a flask around. It would take you a year of sips to drink $19.99 worth of sauce out of that thing.

However you could make a girl a nice charm bracelet out of twenty or thirty of those.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Duck said:


> Not even my wife would carry this joke of a flask around. It would take you a year of sips to drink $19.99 worth of sauce out of that thing.
> 
> However you could make a girl a nice charm bracelet out of twenty or thirty of those.


I have to agree. At one fluid ounce, they should call it the 1/2 sip.

It might be useful for ladies as a perfume flask.


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers '346' gray pinstripe sack (?) suit, 39R 32x31.5.










Brooks Brothers '346' blue plaid sack (?) suit, 39R 32x31.5.










Brooks Brothers mottled tweed jacket, 40R.










Older Brooks Brothers '346' brown twill jacket, 42R.










Brooks Brothers plaid, 40R. Watch out, though -- the measurements seem to be off. 20" shoulder seems wide, and there's no way the sleeves are really 31". ENDS SOON.










Lot of 11 Brooks Brothers shirts (10 17x34, 1 16.5x34).










Allen Edmonds MacNeil shell cordovan longwings, 11.5 D.










Brooks Brothers fall 1965 catalog. Someone here gets this, you better scan the images.










Lot of 25 Brooks Brothers wooden suit hangers. Price comes to $8 and change per hanger. Anyone interested in a group buy?


----------



## wnh

wnh said:


> Brooks Brothers fall 1965 catalog. Someone here gets this, you better scan the images.


Fess up -- which one of you bought this? I checked the other items you've won, so don't think I don't know you're here.


----------



## TradTeacher

Not I...though I thought about it.

TT:teacha:


----------



## andyj

For those with children, here are some NOS Sebago Campside blucher mocs for $12-14 BIN

https://stores.ebay.com/CAJAMK_SEBAGO-SHOES-NEW_W0QQcolZ2QQdirZ1QQfsubZ14524021QQftidZ2QQtZkm


----------



## Speas

Eljo's has 9.5D and 10.5E Alden unlined flex welt suede loafers - buy it now at $160 shipped.

https://stores.ebay.com/Eljos-Traditional-Clothes_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amefsQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------



## AlanC

^Sharp. I wish those 9.5s were Bs.



Alexander & Overcharge said:


> Sold earlier tonight: the handsomest camel hair polo coat I've ever laid eyes on.


A&O/MC, feel free to list live auctions of interest, including your own, in this thread. We have no link restrictions like FL.


----------



## JordanW

*Russell Bird Hunting Boots*

For the Southern Trad with a large foot...

Priced at a very reasonable $34.99 BIN


----------



## martinchristopher

Amazing Morning Coat from Henry Poole in London on E-Bay, seller is "thetweedman", item # is 190204800846, sorry but I do not know how to post a link


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

martinchristopher said:


> Amazing Morning Coat from Henry Poole in London on E-Bay, seller is "thetweedman", item # is 190204800846, sorry but I do not know how to post a link


Funny! I sold this very same coat --same size, fabric and maker-- on eBay about 9 months ago. If memory serves, the coat was made in 1952. Seems that the fellow who bought from me has since passed away. And so it goes ... 

.


----------



## TradTeacher

martinchristopher said:


> Amazing Morning Coat from Henry Poole in London on E-Bay, seller is "thetweedman", item # is 190204800846, sorry but I do not know how to post a link


That guy (thetweedman) is a great seller. I just bought an amazing vintage BB 346 Tweed Sack from him a week or so ago. Very, very happy.

TT:teacha:


----------



## martinchristopher

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> Funny! I sold this very same coat --same size, fabric and maker-- on eBay about 9 months ago. If memory serves, the coat was made in 1952. Seems that the fellow who bought from me has since passed away. And so it goes ...
> 
> .


I e-mailed the seller, not your coat, this one was made in 2002


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

martinchristopher said:


> I e-mailed the seller, not your coat, this one was made in 2002


Interesting! It's virtually identical to the one I sold. Even the measurements seem to match. Uncanny coincidences happen.

It's maddening, because I didn't save the photos I used for the auction ... but the text data is still on file. I was wrong about the date of manufacture: it's 1951. My auction's description:

*HENRY POOLE Vintage MORNING COAT - SAVILE ROW BESPOKE*

A beautiful English cutaway / morning coat made by HENRY POOLE & Co. , argueably Savile Row's most venerable bespoke tailor. Custom made in 1951 of black wool in a very fine herringbone weave. 

BESPOKE CHARACTERISTICS: 

· Surgeon's cuffs at sleeves ( working buttons ).

· Boutonniere loop on underside of left lapel.

· Lined in pure silk.

I'd call this a size 40 Stout. I wear a 40 R and it fits me, except that the coat's waistline is large. If you have a 40" chest and a 44" waist , then this cutaway will be perfect for you!

*FLAT MEASUREMENTS (COAT):*​
Chest (measured from underarm to underarm, and doubled): 44"

Back length (from top of collar to bottom of back): 40 ½ "

Full sleeve length (from center of collar to sleeve cuff): 32" 

Outer arm sleeve length (from shoulder seam down to sleeve cuff): 23¼ "

Underarm sleeve length (from underarm down to sleeve cuff): 20 "

Back width (from shoulder seam to shoulder seam): 18"

Waist (from side to side, then doubled): 47 "

*CONDITION:*

The wool is in excellent shape. No bagginess, holes, rips, fraying, stains, dinginess, shininess or fading that I can detect. The inside lining is excellent except at the armholes, which are fraying.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Here is an odd item. A vintage Brooks Brothers grey sack suit 44 long with all of the bells and whistles (3/2 buttons, patch pockets, 5/8 edge stitching, natural shoulder). But 100% POLYESTER? This must be from the 70s.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

Tom Buchanan said:


> Here is an odd item. A vintage Brooks Brothers grey sack suit 44 long with all of the bells and whistles (3/2 buttons, patch pockets, 5/8 edge stitching, natural shoulder). But 100% POLYESTER? This must be from the 70s.


Tom, I believe the seller is guessing at the fabric content. This is, in fact, a "wash n' wear" cotton/polyester poplin summer suit. Brooks Brothers sold these for ages; the polyester part of it entered the picture in the late 1950s or early '60s. My first suit as a teenager (1984) was identical to this one ("Brooksgate"), but in tan.

.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> Tom, I believe the seller is guessing at the fabric content. This is, in fact, a "wash n' wear" cotton/polyester poplin summer suit. Brooks Brothers sold these for ages; the polyester part of it entered the picture in the late 1950s or early '60s. My first suit as a teenager (1984) was identical to this one ("Brooksgate"), but in tan.
> 
> .


That makes sense. I knew that Brooks Bros dabbled in wash and wear for a time, but the description of 100% polyester really surprised me. I am sure you are correct that the seller is guessing as to the fabric.


----------



## Patrick06790

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> Tom, I believe the seller is guessing at the fabric content. This is, in fact, a "wash n' wear" cotton/polyester poplin summer suit. Brooks Brothers sold these for ages; the polyester part of it entered the picture in the late 1950s or early '60s. My first suit as a teenager (1984) was identical to this one ("Brooksgate"), but in tan.
> 
> .


I agree. I have two of my father's old suits in that fabric. Not as awful as you might think. Not awful at all, actually.


----------



## A. Clay-More

*JPress blazers*

This seller, mack11211, has a few JPress blazers for sale...but what sizes they are, is anyone's guess.
At least I don't see it. What am I missing here?


----------



## nerdykarim

Looks like the description is coming. 

He posts here and on SF, though, and is a great seller.


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm sure he'll fix it. I have picked up several excellent items from mack11211; you may buy from him with complete confidence.


----------



## A. Clay-More

Thanks chums. I'm looking forward to the additional info.


----------



## Taliesin

*Yale*

This seller has several ties made for the Yale Coop, um, sorry, Co-op:


----------



## Tom Buchanan

This may be the ultimate GTH jacket. Vintage Lilly Pulitzer sack jacket, probably about a 38R. 

Warning, don't stare too long at the screen. It may damage your eyes.


----------



## Alexander & Overcharge

Tom Buchanan said:


> This may be the ultimate [Go to Hell] jacket. Vintage Lilly Pulitzer sack jacket, probably about a 38R.
> 
> Warning, don't stare too long at the screen. It may damage your eyes.


Who's going to hell first? Lilly Pulitzer? Or the fellow who would wear that monstrosity?

.


----------



## Topsider

Alexander & Overcharge said:


> Who's going to hell first? Lilly Pulitzer? Or the fellow who would wear that monstrosity?


I find the label somewhat illuminating: _"Men's Stuff"_ (e.g., "Yeah, we make mostly chick clothes.")

Um...duh.


----------



## jackmccullough

Taliesin said:


> This seller has several ties made for the Yale Coop, um, sorry, Co-op:


Thanks for the tip. I'm pretty sure he would never buy one for himself, but I just bought one for my son, who's a second year student at the Yale Drama School.


----------



## Northeastern

Couldn't resist posting this, especially since it comes with a matching hat.


----------



## martinchristopher

Northeastern said:


> Couldn't resist posting this, especially since it comes with a matching hat.


You gotta love the Westie


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Free Hat (McCullough)!


----------



## Patrick06790

Feeling springy? You need .


----------



## Untilted

beautiful CCC southwick MTM 3-piece suit at a steal. 39 R


----------



## Patrick06790

This was mentioned elsewhere but there are still brown Sebago pennies for $55 at Overstock.com

Nice deal if you're in the market.


----------



## wnh

Three good looking Dooney & Bourke wool surcingle belts:

Size 36


Size 38


Size 38


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Patrick06790 said:


> Feeling springy? You need .


I think those look quite nice... better than the pair made by Dunn at least... Unfortunately I'm a 12.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Taliesin

Patrick06790 said:


> From Ralph's new Psilocybin Label


That would go well with this dinner jacket from J. Press's long-since-discontinued Sgt. Pepper Collection:


----------



## Sunday

*EBAY FINDS*

Thought you guys would like!


----------



## TweedyDon

eBay seller latewild has a size 44 vintage BB lizard belt for sale; ending tomorrow, and still cheap. I've bought shirts from him before, and he's a terrific chap!


----------



## nerdykarim

If there are any 8.5D's on the board (this is my size, but I'm on a shoe hiatus), I would recommend (this particular vintage is made to a very high quality standard) and (which look a lot like shell cordovan to me). IMO, both are/will be a pretty good value for lightly used shoes.


----------



## AlanC

^The Hanovers do have shell potential. Looks like somebody grabbed them. Maybe he'll let us know.


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> ^The Hanovers do have shell potential. Looks like somebody grabbed them. Maybe he'll let us know.


Unlikely, IMO.

whitecargo55 will probably flip them with an auction description that indicates that they were worn in a movie a long time ago (and make a hundred bucks or so). We shall see, I suppose.

edit: Those J&M's will totally slip under the radar. They're not the super-expensive "handmade" J&M's, but they're still very, very good. I bought a pair of these from eBay a few years ago and received the wrong size...I totally would have kept them, though. Pebble-grain bal's are a little unusual, though.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE fans should pay attention to these two sellers:

1. GrapeVineHill has a bunch of Kenwood and Cameron penny loafers in a variety of sizes. The Cameron's are in brown!

2. Shoe World II has a number of Danbury and Newcastle penny loafers, in various sizes, mostly new.

Don't miss them! They're all discontinued models and the way AE is going we probably won't see their like again soon.

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> AE fans should pay attention to these two sellers:
> 
> 1. GrapeVineHill has a bunch of Kenwood and Cameron penny loafers in a variety of sizes. The Cameron's are in brown!
> 
> 2. Shoe World II has a number of Danbury and Newcastle penny loafers, in various sizes, mostly new.
> 
> Don't miss them! They're all discontinued models and the way AE is going we probably won't see their like again soon.
> 
> DD


From the links I posted above, here's some offerings from GVH: Cameron in brown, Kenwood in burgundy.

DD


----------



## farrago

*Something For Tilt*

It's a beauty.

This Ebay seller seems to specialize in tweeds. Not all of his offerings are sacks, but sacks do appear frequently.


----------



## Untilted

farrago said:


> It's a beauty.
> 
> This Ebay seller seems to specialize in tweeds. Not all of his offerings are sacks, but sacks do appear frequently.


Another JPress ancient tweed coming into my closet. Thanks so much, farrago. Too bad winter is over.


----------



## wnh

^ That seller also lists a lot of orphaned Brooks Brothers suit jackets. Not sure where he/she comes across them.


----------



## wnh

Time to unload some stuff from my watch list:

Brooks Brothers glen plaid (orphaned suit?) jacket, 40R.










Brooks Brothers suit, 40R 32x30. Crappy picture -- maybe a 3/2 sack, maybe not. Fabric is anyone's guess.

Brooks Brothers navy 3/2 sack blazer, 40L.










Brooks Brothers tweed, 42-43R.










Brooks Brothers plaid, 43R.










Brooks Brothers blue plaid suit, 40L 33x31.

Brooks Brothers taupe cotton plaid suit, 40R 34x29.

Brooks Brothers tan poplin suit, 40R 34x30. Comes w/ a free striped surcingle belt.










Brooks Brothers charcoal herringbone tweed, 40R.










Brooks Brothers 'Brooks-Aire' checked jacket, about a 38S (not 40, as the listing states).


----------



## wessex

wnh said:


> Brooks Brothers charcoal herringbone tweed, 40R.


:aportnoy:Thanks wnh! I will definitely roll the dice on this one. Please post future "dumps" in the future.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I was beat in the last 10 seconds for a lovely pair of purple oxford shorts.
I'm quite distraught.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

The bidding will be lower than expected because the seller neglected to list the waist size in the description. But if I was a 31, I would get there:


----------



## katon

*Emblematics*


















Brooks scorpion tie


----------



## wessex

*Brownshoe's Jacket we all love & want?*

From this post: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=728182&postcount=7225

Maybe this is it...

42 S


----------



## AldenPyle

wtf?


----------



## Joe Tradly

AldenPyle said:


> wtf?


Are you wondering about the Gossip Girl thing? Scroll to the last article in the OP in this thread.

JB


----------



## playdohh22

Doctor Damage said:


> AE fans should pay attention to these two sellers:
> 
> 1. GrapeVineHill has a bunch of Kenwood and Cameron penny loafers in a variety of sizes. The Cameron's are in brown!
> 
> 2. Shoe World II has a number of Danbury and Newcastle penny loafers, in various sizes, mostly new.
> 
> Don't miss them! They're all discontinued models and the way AE is going we probably won't see their like again soon.
> 
> DD


I purchased a pair of Sperrys off GrapeVineHill recently, they have some nice stuff.


----------



## Taliesin

*Florsheim Imperials*


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Tradly said:


> Are you wondering about the Gossip Girl thing? Scroll to the last article in the OP in this thread.
> 
> JB


Thanks for the link. Actually, I was shocked by the price. But now that I know it is a signature item for a teen show on the WB network, it all makes sense.


----------



## cdcro

*4 lands end madras bowties*

will not fit my 19" neck, but I thought someone might want them


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*Just to make you drool...*

I picked up the Polo jacket featured by Wessex about 7 posts up... a steal (I think) at close to half off the BIN price.


----------



## Northeastern

Nifty looking jacket. I don't see darts, but even if it has some, having an Alpaca jacket at this price would be nice.


----------



## wnh

Northeastern said:


> Nifty looking jacket. I don't see darts, but even if it has some, having an Alpaca jacket at this price would be nice.


Looks darted to me. It's easier to see in the blown-up picture, but notice how the two brown lines that go through the chest pocket are closer together than the others. Same thing on the other side. Looks like there must be a dart in there somewhere.


----------



## mmfink

Hey, I'm selling a vintage (1991) along with some other things that folks here might be interested in. (Other auctions here.)










The seersucker is a must see, I must say.


----------



## Joe Tradly

1991 is vintage?

Crap, I'm an antique.

JB


----------



## nerdykarim

mmfink said:


> ...along with some other things that folks here might be interested in.


An original copy of _The Decline_? Very cool.


----------



## mmfink

Well hell it's vintage to me! :icon_smile_big:


And yes, I bought that copy of the Decline from the record label in 2001. It was in a box of old things I decided to sell and apparently its worth around $450! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I saw "The Decline", and was thinking "_The Decline...(and fall)"_ the Waugh book.


----------



## clemsontiger

BB Repp Stripe Address Book


----------



## AldenPyle

*Footjoy Lizard Skin Classics Wingtip Style Loafers 8.5
*


----------



## nerdykarim

J. Crew additional 30% off sale items + free shipping code 2703FS (exp. 4/3).


----------



## TradTeacher

Vintage BB Seersucker Sack on the cheap.


----------



## Tucker

TradTeacher said:


> Vintage BB Seersucker Sack on the cheap.


Looks like pincord to me. Nice, though.


----------



## Orgetorix

TradTeacher said:


> Vintage BB Seersucker Sack on the cheap.


Looks more like pincord to me.


----------



## wnh

^ Add one to the pincord tally. Is pincord really the kind of thing you can wear as an odd jacket? I've got a pair of pincord pants (from Old Navy, no less -- though they were advertised as being "seersucker"), but is a pincord odd jacket interchangeable with a seersucker one?


----------



## trolperft

Bass loafer 9EE----BIN$29.99


----------



## trolperft

J&M shell cordovan loafer 8.5D---BIN$99.00


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT 3 Piece Golden Fleece Charcoal Pinstripe 42L
Opens at $100, BIN$350


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

cheap Press Madras jacket, can't believe no bids
I'm upset it's to big for me
size 42? 44?


"Gangster" CCC Southwick suit, 48R


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers 'Golden Fleece' sack suit, nailhead (?) pattern. 40R, 36x29.

Brooks Brothers navy toggle coat, well-loved. 40R.










Brooks Brothers 'fun shirt', size 15.5-XL.










Brooks Brothers tie, "NWT". In this case, the "NWT" seems to indicate the tags from a thrift store. I hate listings like this, where the seller is either completely dishonest or ridiculously ignorant. It's also apparently a $160 tie, though I have doubts that BB has ever sold a tie for that much money in its couple hundred years.


----------



## trolperft

Alden shell cordovan loafer 8.5B---BIN$124.99


----------



## nerdykarim

By the measurements, I would guess those are B/D.

Which is my size.

But I will resist.


----------



## Northeastern

nerdykarim said:


> By the measurements, I would guess those are B/D.
> 
> Which is my size.
> 
> But I will resist.


While you resist, I'll find a way to fit my foot, which is just a little too wide and too short, into those shoes...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Someone is currently selling a pair of AE Randolph loafers in the brown suede. I didn't save the link but it should be easy to find. I think the size was 10D. The brown suede of course, looks great.

DD


----------



## Doctor Damage

wnh said:


> ...but is a pincord odd jacket interchangeable with a seersucker one?


Why not? They look the same for most intents and purposes.

DD


----------



## AldenPyle

Do my eyes deceive me but is this an actual 2 button Brooks Brothers sack?
Herringbone Tweed 39R


----------



## nerdykarim

AldenPyle said:


> Do my eyes deceive me but is this an actual 2 button Brooks Brothers sack?
> Herringbone Tweed 39R


I believe that the seller is DocHolliday from Styleforum, so he would know what darts are if you wanted to ask him a question.

He was offering these at $119 shipped before putting them on eBay, so if they don't sell on eBay, you might be able to make him an offer by private message.


----------



## AldenPyle

nerdykarim said:


> I believe that the seller is DocHolliday from Styleforum, so he would know what darts are if you wanted to ask him a question.
> 
> He was offering these at $119 shipped before putting them on eBay, so if they don't sell on eBay, you might be able to make him an offer.


Ha. I was thinking the mannequin it was displayed on was exceptionally well dressed. But too small for me, I think. Also, I have to face up to the fact that I already have enough tweed.


----------



## wnh

AldenPyle said:


> Do my eyes deceive me but is this an actual 2 button Brooks Brothers sack?
> Herringbone Tweed 39R


You can see the left dart in the first picture. Start at the middle of the pocket and follow the lines down, and you'll see where two of them converge. Still a beautiful jacket.


----------



## DocHolliday

nerdykarim said:


> I believe that the seller is DocHolliday from Styleforum, so he would know what darts are if you wanted to ask him a question.
> 
> He was offering these at $119 shipped before putting them on eBay, so if they don't sell on eBay, you might be able to make him an offer by private message.


Yes, you just might.  After I listed it, I regretted not offering it here first.


----------



## JohnMS

*Shell Cordovan on eBay*

https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZdressshoes4u

A couple of pairs of shell cordovan shoes on eBay...$225 each...AE for the European market. Just in case anyone is interested...


----------



## CactusMark

*Alden LHS's in #8 and Black*

Shell cordovan, size 9.5 B/D

From a seller who thinks they are made in Italy because of the heel replacements...


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers BrooksEase 3/2 sack blazer, Loro Piana wool, 40L. Missing the top button.


----------



## oaklandish

Shell or not shell?


----------



## trolperft

^^
Must be shell, 100%.


----------



## Taliesin

*BB University Shop*

Brooks Brothers shawl lapel dinner suit, from the old University line. I think it's a sack. Notice also that the trousers have the buttons for braces on the outside of the waist band.


----------



## brozek

Taliesin said:


> Brooks Brothers shawl lapel dinner suit, from the old University line. I think it's a sack. Notice also that the trousers have the buttons for braces on the outside of the waist band.


Oooh - nobody else on here is a 39L, right? RIGHT


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Those pants are too large for me, or else you'd have competition.
(FYI the last brooks 39L tux I saw on ebay went for $80)


----------



## swb120

Nice Aquascutum single breasted raincoat made in UK in 42R (could fit 44R):


----------



## mack11211

This week I am selling a raw silk 3 roll 2 sport coat from Chipp in a powerful shade of pink, sized a 40 or 41 R:


----------



## wnh

Taliesin said:


> Brooks Brothers shawl lapel dinner suit, from the old University line. I think it's a sack. Notice also that the trousers have the buttons for braces on the outside of the waist band.


Guaranteed to be old, too. Early 70's at the latest. I'm pretty sure the whole University Shop line was undarted.


----------



## wnh

mack11211 said:


> This week I am selling a raw silk 3 roll 2 sport coat from Chipp in a powerful shade of pink, sized a 40 or 41 R:


I love that texture, but those lapels look HUGE.


----------



## M. Charles

wnh said:


> I love that texture, but those lapels look HUGE.


It's not really shaped like a sack, either. The waist looks like it's brought in quite a bit, and the shoulder width is really narrow for the listed size.


----------



## Joe Tradly

M. Charles said:


> It's not really shaped like a sack, either. The waist looks like it's brought in quite a bit, and the shoulder width is really narrow for the listed size.


I'm guessing the seller pinned the back giving it that shape.

JB


----------



## AldenPyle

A Brown and Tan Spectator - AE Broadstreet 9D


----------



## clemsontiger

Great looking madras bow, but at 3.5 inches wide I can't pull the trigger. If interested it ends in a little more than an hour.


----------



## M. Charles

Eljo's blazer, 38 or 39:


----------



## AldenPyle

Not EBAY but Lands End has some $350 plainfront cords in Navy and Red Brown marked down to less than $20. I bought some just to see what a $350 cord is supposed to look like. Get'em while they are hot.


----------



## Topsider

AldenPyle said:


> Not EBAY but Lands End has some $350 plainfront cords in Navy and Red Brown marked down to less than $20. I bought some just to see what a $350 cord is supposed to look like.


They're a cotton/cashmere blend. Dry-clean only. No navy ones left in my size. Drat.


----------



## playdohh22

AldenPyle said:


> Not EBAY but Lands End has some $350 plainfront cords in Navy and Red Brown marked down to less than $20. I bought some just to see what a $350 cord is supposed to look like. Get'em while they are hot.


Thats a great deal ! Thanks for sharing. :icon_smile:


----------



## brozek

AldenPyle said:


> Not EBAY but Lands End has some $350 plainfront cords in Navy and Red Brown marked down to less than $20. I bought some just to see what a $350 cord is supposed to look like. Get'em while they are hot.


Great find! The rust pair seemed to be in stock in my size, but unfortunately, I got a big Not In Stock pop-up when I tried to order.


----------



## playdohh22

Crap, it shows all the sizes are available. I just tried to add them in my basket and shows that everything is sold out. I should had added it to my basket earlier ! Missed out on this steal. :icon_pale:


----------



## Patrick06790

*J Press 40S jacket*

Somebody should snag this

Seller has some interesting stuff. Right location, too.


----------



## StMatthias

Regarding the LE cashmere/cotton cords:

When I went to my local Sears store yesterday to order these pants and a few other things (with free shipping!), one of the clerks called LE for me and was told that they had size 34 in stock but nothing else. So, if you're a 34 and want these pants, you might just luck out if you call.


----------



## Taliesin

Strange (to my eye) vintage BB tie:


----------



## Reddington

StMatthias said:


> Regarding the LE cashmere/cotton cords:
> 
> When I went to my local Sears store yesterday to order these pants and a few other things (with free shipping!), <snip>


StMatthias -

Do you have a LE code for free shipping you can share with us? I currently have some items in my shopping bag at LE.com and was hopping to find a free shipping code.

Cheers.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Redd- Before the gigantic tease LE website told me it was out of stock I was going to use this: https://frugalupstate.blogspot.com/2007/04/free-shipping-at-lands-end-on-any-size.html

I just found it on google, my S.O.P is to google "[store's name] freeshipping/coupon code" before every online purchase.


----------



## Reddington

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Redd- Before the gigantic tease LE website told me it was out of stock I was going to use this: https://frugalupstate.blogspot.com/2007/04/free-shipping-at-lands-end-on-any-size.html
> 
> I just found it on google, my S.O.P is to google "[store's name] freeshipping/coupon code" before every online purchase.


T - 

Thanks for link, but unfortunately the page you found is from April 27, 200*7 *and the code no longer works. 

My MO is to always Google [store name] 'coupon code' and to check retailmenot.com. Retailmenot is usually the 'go to source' for codes, but it appears that LE is no longer allowing them to publish their coupon codes. A statement at retailmenot.com states: 

"Sorry for the inconvenience but this merchant has specifically requested to have all user contributed coupons removed from the RetailMeNot system."

Oh well, I'll just keep waiting...and searching.

Cheers.


----------



## StMatthias

Reddington said:


> StMatthias -
> 
> Do you have a LE code for free shipping you can share with us? I currently have some items in my shopping bag at LE.com and was hopping to find a free shipping code.
> 
> Cheers.


No shipping code here. The deal is, if you go in to a Sears store and order from the LE kiosk they have there, they ship the items directly to your home but shipping is free. The kiosk is just a walk-up computer connected to the LE website, so everything is the same as you do at home. I guess it's just to drive more traffic into the store. If you're near a Sears anyway, it's probably worth it.


----------



## Reddington

StMatthias said:


> No shipping code here. The deal is, if you go in to a Sears store and order from the LE kiosk they have there, they ship the items directly to your home but shipping is free. The kiosk is just a walk-up computer connected to the LE website, so everything is the same as you do at home. I guess it's just to drive more traffic into the store. If you're near a Sears anyway, it's probably worth it.


Thank you for the tip. I'll do it next week.

Cheers.


----------



## trolperft

US 8.5D New AE brown suede shoes HANCOCK---BIN$49.99


It's a good deal, I think.


----------



## Green3

Cheap BB 42S blazer.

https://item.express.ebay.com/Appar...ClothingQQddiZ1410QQadiZ1408QQcmdZExpressItem


----------



## Acacian

*VERY cool vintage Brooks Brothers shoe trees*

Too big for my shoes, but wow, these are cool. Vintage trees are pretty common, but the Brooks logo sets these apart:


----------



## Tucker

*Brooks madras sport coat*

BB madras sport coat, 3/2, looks to be a 40R. Very nice pattern.


----------



## clemsontiger

Found these searching for Berle pants on google. It's a buy it now for a pair of Berle 38 x 33 (vintage) for $7. Someone jump on these.


----------



## Patrick06790

Bidding is getting kooky on the .

You'd have to pay me to wear that thing.


----------



## JordanW

Tucker said:


> BB madras sport coat, 3/2, looks to be a 40R. Very nice pattern.


Drat! I was hoping no one would post that. :icon_smile:


----------



## Halifax

JordanW said:


> Drat! I was hoping no one would post that. :icon_smile:


Please tell me you're going for it, it would make the decision to not bid so much easier on me and the bank account.


----------



## Doctor Damage

AE Randolph , size 9A, in the discontinued brown suede. These are brand new and even if they don't fit you I recommend checking out the link to see the photos.

DD


----------



## Green3

Not ebay, but LE is having a quick spend $100 get $25 off deal until Tuesday. Good time to grab that madras short sleever and some khakis and Hyde parks. $1 monogramming on some shirts as well.


----------



## ksinc

42XL GF 3/2


----------



## playdohh22

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 36R



Too bad the trousers won't fit me.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Dang, 

Think I could take a 35 waist in 3 inches?


----------



## Asterix

A set of 3 grosgrain watchbands for sale on eBay ending in about an hour.


----------



## Green3

Price is right on this Orivs Madras 42R


----------



## Green3

AE Bourbon/Bone size 10, NIB free shoe trees


----------



## Acacian

Ye Olde L.L. Bean navy Norwegian sweater in an E-Bay store with a price of $45 plus $9 shipping:


----------



## lefthand

Green3 said:


> Price is right on this Orivs Madras 42R


Thanks for the tip! I hope it's at least in passable condition but at the price, I took the gamble.

Thanks again!


----------



## lefthand

Ends in less than 10 hours.


----------



## Green3

lefthand said:


> Thanks for the tip! I hope it's at least in passable condition but at the price, I took the gamble.
> 
> Thanks again!


Looks like a 3/2. You aren't out much.


----------



## wnh

lefthand said:


> Ends in less than 10 hours.


Darted, for the record.


----------



## randomdude

Acacian said:


> Ye Olde L.L. Bean navy Norwegian sweater in an E-Bay store with a price of $45 plus $9 shipping:


I wouldn't pay this much. I found one on Ebay for under $20 I think. Also, the sizing was weird - I normally wear a large in Bean sweaters and the large I got was way, way too small.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Brooks Brothers Sack Tuxedo - $25! 39-L*

Brooks Brothers Shawl-collar Sack Tuxedo - 39-L

Doesn't get any better than this...

Some one jump on this while you can!!!! Wish it was my size!

$25 Buy-it-Now

Ebay # 180235519233


----------



## lefthand

wnh said:


> Darted, for the record.


Good catch. Between the small pics and the busy pattern, I guess I overlooked it.


----------



## wnh

lefthand said:


> Good catch. Between the small pics and the busy pattern, I guess I overlooked it.


It was difficult to tell from the pictures, but the way I really knew is because I saw the same jacket a week or two ago in a different size, with close-up pictures that showed the darts clearly.


----------



## babycatcher

*For shell LHS fans who wear 11.5 D*

These are pretty in Whiskey, and going for only $ 76 as of this posting:


----------



## Tucker

*Press patch madras swim trunks*










Wow. Anyone care to guess the year these trunks were made? Kinda short.


----------



## wnh

There's just something about buying used swimwear...

"Does the swimsuit have any smell (ie smoke odors, pet odors, etc.) Thanks, Oliver"

A roundabout way of asking "Any man junk odors?"


----------



## tripreed

Tucker said:


> Wow. Anyone care to guess the year these trunks were made? Kinda short.


I would say that a person needs some serious cajones to wear that thing, but considering how short it is, that might be a problem...


----------



## trolperft

AE Randolph in black shell cordovan size 9---BIN-$99.99

Without a pic of soles and heels, I'm not really sure if they are shell,
but they look so to me.


----------



## Patrick06790

Tucker said:


> Wow. Anyone care to guess the year these trunks were made? Kinda short.


This is...unfortunate.

Although it occurs to me that they'd be perfect if you wanted to wear powder-blue boxers under them. They'd stick out of the legs the requisite inch or so, easy.

That was a look I was very happy to wave goodbye to.


----------



## AldenPyle

Not Ebay, but an interesting Southwick Douglas on STP marked to $299 or $240 w/ coupon.


----------



## trolperft

Brooks Brothers camel hair sportcoat 38R


----------



## Green3

AldenPyle said:


> Not Ebay, but an interesting Southwick Douglas on STP marked to $299 or $240 w/ coupon.


How does one get the 20%?


----------



## randomdude

AldenPyle said:


> Not Ebay, but an interesting Southwick Douglas on STP marked to $299 or $240 w/ coupon.


Does anyone who purchased this have any pictures? I'd love to get a closer look at the suit. Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Green3

Not shell, but Alden.


----------



## Green3

For the love of God, could some 40R snap up this NWT Press Jacket for $99.

Same seller seems to have other press items.


----------



## M. Charles

Green3 said:


> For the love of God, could some 40R snap up this NWT Press Jacket for $99.
> 
> Same seller seems to have other press items.


On this one, as some of his others, the lapels seem huge. That keeps me away.


----------



## AldenPyle

M. Charles said:


> On this one, as some of his others, the lapels seem huge. That keeps me away.


I wonder when this one is dated. Didn't the D.C. shop open in the early 1990's?


----------



## AldenPyle

Perverse Non-square Patch Seersucker/Madras 3/2 sack from PRL


----------



## Desk Jockey

AldenPyle said:


> I wonder when this one is dated. Didn't the D.C. shop open in the early 1990's?


The was issued 6 August 1998 to Maxwell, Inc of Philadelphia. Just because the tag doesn't have DC on it (1988, by the by) doesn't mean it was made before then.


----------



## AldenPyle

Desk Jockey said:


> The was issued 6 August 1998 to Maxwell, Inc of Philadelphia. Just because the tag doesn't have DC on it (1988, by the by) doesn't mean it was made before then.


Thanks, thats interesting.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I love that silk jacket, and own nothing like it, but...but...

It's 32 inches from the top of the collar down to the bottom hem. That's about a 1/2 too long for me, I think. 

Pity. The other measurements are dead on.


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> I love that silk jacket, and own nothing like it, but...but...
> 
> It's 32 inches from the top of the collar down to the bottom hem. That's about a 1/2 too long for me, I think.
> 
> Pity. The other measurements are dead on.


I think mack11211 usually measures jackets a little long. Press 40R should not be that long. I think I even have a Press silk jacket from the same maker. 
I don't think it is too long and I am 5'9".


----------



## AldenPyle

Brookstweed 38R $150 BIN


----------



## Joe Beamish

I asked mack11211 if he was sure of this measurement, and said that 32" is the standard for 40R. (Really?) But he did not say that he measured this particular coat by hand.

My 40R's all measure about 31 to 31.5" long -- but they're not by this maker.



AldenPyle said:


> I think mack11211 usually measures jackets a little long. Press 40R should not be that long. I think I even have a Press silk jacket from the same maker.
> I don't think it is too long and I am 5'9".


----------



## TweedyDon

J. Press dinner jacket ("tuxedo") in 44R:



No bids, and a BIN of around $75. Why no-one's bought this yet is beyond me!


----------



## Quay

TweedyDon said:


> J. Press dinner jacket ("tuxedo") in 44R:
> 
> No bids, and a BIN of around $75. Why no-one's bought this yet is beyond me!


I agree except in my case I'm a 44L (definitely need the L part) and have a 34 waist. I'd buy it for the jacket alone if it was an L. Blasted alphabet.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## playdohh22

I believe these equate to somewhere around US 10 ?

Bottega Veneta penny loafers 43/5 - 


Bottega Veneta penny loafers 43 -


Luigi Borrelli suede boots - 43 -


----------



## Green3

42r Madras - not sure if someone already posted.


----------



## playdohh22

Baracuta is having a warehouse sale. Their G9 jackets are on sale for $100 !

https://www.baracuta-g9.com/v2/shop/view_product.php?id=248


----------



## playdohh22

Alden Shell Cordovans 8.5D - Penny Loafers


----------



## Topsider

playdohh22 said:


> Baracuta is having a warehouse sale. Their G9 jackets are on sale for $100 !
> 
> https://www.baracuta-g9.com/v2/shop/view_product.php?id=248


"Slim-fit" only, it would appear. The regular G9 is out of stock. At current exchange rates, the price works out to US$127 (plus shipping).


----------



## Duck

43R Sack 3/2 JAB grey haerringbone. 19.99 for a few more hours.

Someone def. needs to grab ths great jacket. A real deal.


----------



## ksinc

Orvis shot-shell belts with the Winchester 12ga AA shell cap (size 44 and 46) for $13.30


----------



## EastVillageTrad

ksinc said:


> Orvis shot-shell belts with the Winchester 12ga AA shell cap (size 44 and 46) for $13.30


This is a good deal, even if not your size, have it cut down. I snagged one.


----------



## playdohh22

KentW said:


> "Slim-fit" only, it would appear. The regular G9 is out of stock. At current exchange rates, the price works out to US$127 (plus shipping).


The originals are out of stock. They were in stock earlier.


----------



## ksinc

EastVillageTrad said:


> This is a good deal, even if not your size, have it cut down. I snagged one.


Great! I'm glad you snagged one, because it looks like they went fast!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Apologies if these were pointed out before. One pair of in the unique-to-Polo shell cordovan. Everyone should look at the photos and oooh and aaah.

Got $500? One eBay seller is moving on a bunch of Lobb loafers:

Again, look at the photos. Beautiful!

DD


----------



## AldenPyle

This dealer has a bunch of Corbin sports coats at 40R - 42R mostly priced at $40. Some are not sacks, some might be.


----------



## trolperft

Alden burgandy calf loafer 8.5E---BIN$40.00


----------



## nerdykarim

note: I'm pretty sure that this is a mainline sportcoat that was purchased from a 346 outlet store.


----------



## Carolopolis

Mixed lot of 6 neckties - Burberry, Polo, Talbott, Breuer, and more.


----------



## brussell

*Shell Wingtips 11.5 B/D*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I hope a few trad forum members won some of those 11D Aldens that were just sold on ebay.
I had a couple in my sights, but wasn't prepared for a $65 jump in price over the last 8 seconds!


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Yeah, several weeks ago I flirted with some 986's on eBay. They spiked up pretty quick toward the end. Right into "might as well go full price later" land.


----------



## AldenPyle

Merlot Park Avenues 12D NIB BIN $130


----------



## bandofoutsiders

OK, who on this forum outbid me on this beauty?


----------



## Chris H

*J. Press Tweed*










A nice looking classic J.Press jacket size 38. I'd be bidding on it if it were my size.


----------



## playdohh22

Great. More competition now.


----------



## Chris H

playdohh22 said:


> Great. More competition now.


Here are a couple more that might interest you:


----------



## Bob_Brooks

*For the Young Male Trad*

73 boy bows


----------



## playdohh22

bandofoutsiders said:


> OK, who on this forum outbid me on this beauty?


Who's the jacket by ?



Chris H said:


> Here are a couple more that might interest you:


Thank you, but they seem to appear to be too large for me.



Bob_Brooks said:


> 73 boy bows


Keeping watch. :icon_smile:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

playdohh22 said:


> Great. More competition now.


You already had some from me


----------



## mipcar

Chris H said:


> Here are a couple more that might interest you:


Be interesting to see what they finally sell for.
All mine I've got from op-shops and never paid more then $12Aus.

Mychael


----------



## playdohh22

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> You already had some from me


The seller ended it early the auction early - ending it at $10


----------



## Georgia

Any 9.5's out there?:


----------



## playdohh22

Georgia said:


> Any 9.5's out there?:


I was going to post that today. Good deal.


----------



## trolperft

NIB BB Peal&co tassel loafer 12D---BIN $159


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Some beautiful madras sacks, all too large for me unfortunately:
A gorgeous Brooks with narrow lapels:


Vintage, nice pattern:




Corbin 3/2, probably closer to a 40:


----------



## Tom Buchanan

bandofoutsiders said:


> Some beautiful madras sacks, all too large for me unfortunately:
> A gorgeous Brooks with narrow lapels:
> 
> Vintage, nice pattern:
> 
> Corbin 3/2, probably closer to a 40:


Not bad, but if I was a 42L, I would definately pick up the gorgeous blue and green Madras that Georgia has been listing on the Trad Thrift Store Exchange thread.


----------



## TweedyDon

A 44R NWT madras jacket


----------



## About Town

*EBAY Scottish Rain Mac Bobby Jones sounds good*

here's a link to a Bobby Jones 3/4 single breasted Mackintosh, cotton/rubber

it goes off tonight. And if I were a large, I wouldn't be posting it here.

I bought the medium on buy now so will let you know how it turns out. I like this jackets
but there are not many al days when they can be used and they often can get brittle after
a number of years hanging in hot NYC apartments. So at pennies on the dollar this sounds
worthwhile


----------



## ds23pallas

*LHS for sale*

The seller is listing these as "calf flex-welt" but they sure look like 986s to me.


----------



## TweedyDon

Nice tie, but the seller is *definitely* confused about its value!


----------



## wnh

TweedyDon said:


> Nice tie, but the seller is *definitely* confused about its value!


Ha! The listing says, "Magnificent Brown *Actual* Woven Plaid Tartan Tie form Callaghan's at Brown Thomas Grafton St. in Dublin, Ireland" (emphasis added), as though woven ties are somehow a scarcity. I can't imagine what would lead someone to believe that a tie like that is worth $100. Because it's woven? Because it was made in Ireland? Say what?


----------



## AlanC

For you attache fans out there, a when it was still Atlas of Boston.










Wasn't it Atlas of Philadelphia at one time?


----------



## TweedyDon

That Atlas case is very nice indeed! Attache fans might also like to keep an eye on Korchmar's eBay store (the company which now owns Atlas) which often has slight seconds or display models at absolutely bargain prices.


----------



## AldenPyle

Corbin for Eljo's Madras Pants 34W, NWT, $14BIN


----------



## cowboyjack

I'm surprised somebody hasn't snapped up these tartan tuxedos!


----------



## TweedyDon

TweedyDon said:


> Nice tie, but the seller is *definitely* confused about its value!


I emailed the seller asking about this tie, and this is the (rather odd) response I got:

"I can see you are not Irish... This sight may help you understand the value placed on it. Go to www.clancorrigan.ca After you take a look at the sight, I wouldn't be ofended if you made an offer you felt was appropriate.It'strange to me that that nobody questions the 799.00 value on an in box Armani silk tie."

It seems that it's not just CA real estate that's overinflated! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cowtown

Is it safe to assume that this H. Freeman blazer would have natural shoulders or did Nordstrom specify padding?


----------



## nerdykarim

^^I thought that price was a typo and that it was supposed to be $10. The justification is quite interesting.

I know there have been a couple questions about duffel bags--this one is $11.99+shipping from J. Crew. Monogramming is available for an additional fee.


----------



## tripreed

nerdykarim said:


> ^^I thought that price was a typo and that it was supposed to be $10. The justification is quite interesting.
> 
> I know there have been a couple questions about duffel bags--this one is $11.99+shipping from J. Crew. Monogramming is available for an additional fee.


It looks nice, but its length is 20" long; does that not seem kind of small to anyone else?


----------



## AlanC

TweedyDon said:


> I emailed the seller asking about this tie, and this is the (rather odd) response I got:
> 
> "I can see you are not Irish... This sight may help you understand the value placed on it. Go to www.clancorrigan.ca After you take a look at the sight, I wouldn't be ofended if you made an offer you felt was appropriate.It'strange to me that that nobody questions the 799.00 value on an in box Armani silk tie."
> 
> It seems that it's not just CA real estate that's overinflated! :icon_smile_wink:


On the other hand, it probably is better than an Armani. :biggrin2:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Too bad it's not in blue, Monogrammed duffle bag...memories of childhood.


----------



## kinnerton

*bb plaid camel hair sack 38 S?*

Looks like a sack Auction ends in 4 hours, no current bidders. It's little too loud for me or I'd be bidding.


----------



## PedanticTurkey

kinnerton said:


> Looks like a sack Auction ends in 4 hours, no current bidders. It's little too loud for me or I'd be bidding.


Doesn't look too loud to me. Too short, yeah


----------



## kinnerton

PedanticTurkey said:


> Doesn't look too loud to me. Too short, yeah


Note that I'm in Seattle. Just wear a simple blazer here and people think you're off to an interview. A houndstooth or check coat would just be too much.


----------



## playdohh22

Alden on eBay -

https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZoperivy69


----------



## katon




----------



## kinnerton

*vintage Hickey Freeman 3/2 sportcoat*

Seller says it is darted and unvented. I say it is damn fine looking nonetheless. Alas, a touch large.

Looks like something Miles Davis could have been seen in before he went fusion.


----------



## 18246

*3-2 Sacks PRL ,Borrelli*


----------



## trolperft

NWT Brooks brothers wool tartan pants 
size 34&36


----------



## AsherNM

J. Crew has nice Saddle shoes for $75 (this price shows after you put it in your cart). https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod74061153&catId=cat90217

I'm selling white bucks on ebay, Alan Payne size 11M - .


----------



## trolperft

USA made Brooks Brothers loafers 9D---BIN$24.99


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Brooks Tuxedo - Peak Lapel - SACK*


----------



## FormerDATT

*BB gold buttons*

Is there a "year group" where BB used different gold blazer buttons? I bought an older blazer and the buttons (e-bay) are different than one I recently bought during their July sale this week.
Dave


----------



## jbmcb

Gray J. Press sack suit - says 46L but looks like it measures 50L. Says it's a custom job with a paisley lining(!)



I was bidding on it until I saw the measurements.


----------



## martylane

Murray's 3/2 hopsack 42L


----------



## wnh

jbmcb said:


> Gray J. Press sack suit - says 46L but looks like it measures 50L. Says it's a custom job with a paisley lining(!)
> 
> I was bidding on it until I saw the measurements.


The chest measures 50", meaning it's way too small for a man who wears a size 50 jacket. 46L sounds about right.


----------



## Patrick06790

A decent-looking pair of 9D AE Hanover penny loafers, cheap:


----------



## tripreed

I'm not really sure what to make of these. They look pretty good for what they are, but when and where in the world would someone wear these?


----------



## Taliesin

tripreed said:


> I'm not really sure what to make of these. They look pretty good for what they are, but when and where in the world would someone wear these?


I linked to these a few days ago here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=84415

Literide suggested that they could be worn with a brown velvet smoking jacket. I wonder if the shoes are darker than they appear in the photo.


----------



## wnh

In no particular order:

BB tan cord sack jacket, 40R. Free shipping.


BB navy (sack?) blazer, 41R.


BB tan silk/linen sack jacket, 40R.


BB charcoal pinstripe sack suit, 40R 36x30.


Beautiful BB houndstooth sack suit, 40S 34x27.


Brand new Alden for BB shell cordovan pennies, size 9B or 9C. Looks sketchy.


BB navy poplin sack suit, 40S 32x29. Low starting bid.


----------



## wnh

Someone might very well hate me for this, but there are two great Chipp ties and a fun Ben Silver one up now too.


----------



## trolperft

Florsheim kenmoors in very rare color, green. size 12C


----------



## playdohh22

CCC tartan plaid pants 36x29

I really like them. Only wished they were much smaller.


----------



## JordanW

NWT Huntington(RIP) OCBD 15/33

BIN $23.99


----------



## dshell

*8.5 Peal black toe-caps.*

Peal for BB, 42Eu (~8.5 US ) black toe-cap bals, BIN $59.50:


----------



## trolperft

English made Polo saddle shoes 9M
BIN $95


----------



## Joe Beamish

I nabbed two of these items. Thanks for posting, wnh.



wnh said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> BB tan cord sack jacket, 40R. Free shipping.
> 
> BB navy (sack?) blazer, 41R.
> 
> BB tan silk/linen sack jacket, 40R.
> 
> BB charcoal pinstripe sack suit, 40R 36x30.
> 
> Beautiful BB houndstooth sack suit, 40S 34x27.
> 
> Brand new Alden for BB shell cordovan pennies, size 9B or 9C. Looks sketchy.
> 
> BB navy poplin sack suit, 40S 32x29. Low starting bid.


----------



## RyanPatrick

BB 3b sack wool/silk sports coat 45R


----------



## Runfellow

I'm still struggling with the difference between a blazer and an orphaned suit coat on eBay. Sure, the buttons are the main difference in most, but what else makes the difference?

Take this one for example: does it count as a blazer, or is it yet another obvious suit coat and I'm just missing it?


Sorry if I'm sounding too much like a new guy here, guys.


----------



## wnh

Runfellow said:


> I'm still struggling with the difference between a blazer and an orphaned suit coat on eBay. Sure, the buttons are the main difference in most, but what else makes the difference?
> 
> Take this one for example: does it count as a blazer, or is it yet another obvious suit coat and I'm just missing it?
> 
> Sorry if I'm sounding too much like a new guy here, guys.


1) It's certainly not a proper blazer, due to the lack of brass buttons.

2) It's difficult to tell if it's a navy sport coat or an orphaned suit jacket because of the crappy photos and lack of fabric detail in any photo.

3) Regardless, it's nowhere near the "blazer" that we talk about on the trad forum. It is: 2 button darted, double vented, no brass buttons, and made by Yves Saint Laurent. What we're all about is: 3 button sack, single vent, brass buttons, and made by anybody but Yves Saint Laurent.


----------



## tinytim

wnh said:


> 1)What we're all about is: 3 button sack, single vent, brass buttons, and made by anybody but Yves Saint Laurent.


That's totally anal. You're making trad out to be a super rigid style with not deviations. It isn't.


----------



## playdohh22

A blazer is required to have brass buttons, in order for it to be considered a blazer? 

Also, I have a question of my own - I still have difficulty telling apart a jacket with padded and unpadded shoulders. Would someone kindly point me towards the right direction? 

Stan

EDIT: opps. i thought this was the ask a question thread.


----------



## JordanW

tinytim said:


> That's totally anal. You're making trad out to be a super rigid style with not deviations. It isn't.


I'm sorry, I've had enough.

So, you are the authority, tinytim?

I'm just going to say it: You are one of the aforementioned blind leading the blind. YOU are part of the reason that the wisest contributors do not post here anymore. You spam this board everyday with completely irrelevant topics.

Super trim fit khakis? 
"tipped" sweaters?

this:

and this:

does not belong here

Spend some time here.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Wow, I love those flip flops! And those nice grey pants! 

I wish "Trad" would loosen up a bit. 

And in case you guys were wondering...all the ladies say they LOVE to see men's feet 24/7 -- in just this way! Great in the office! And everywhere! 

:idea:


----------



## cvac

Looks like an orphaned suit coat to me.



Runfellow said:


> I'm still struggling with the difference between a blazer and an orphaned suit coat on eBay. Sure, the buttons are the main difference in most, but what else makes the difference?
> 
> Take this one for example: does it count as a blazer, or is it yet another obvious suit coat and I'm just missing it?
> 
> Sorry if I'm sounding too much like a new guy here, guys.


----------



## randomdude

^Hey! Be nice!


----------



## wnh

tinytim said:


> That's totally anal. You're making trad out to be a super rigid style with not deviations. It isn't.


Anal? All I'm doing is repeating what, in my estimation, a majority of people from this forum would have said. Go back and read the first sentence of my third point: "Regardless, it's nowhere near the 'blazer' that we talk about on the trad forum." I'm not saying you can't have a 'blazer' without brass buttons. You can. I'm not saying you can't have a 2-button darted blazer. You can. I'm not saying you can't have a blazer from Yves Saint Laurent. Well, okay, you can't.

The point is: the standard blazer that those on this forum who espouse trad/Ivy/TNSIL/whatever is a 3-button sack with natural shoulders, single vents, and brass buttons. That's a fact. I'm not saying that you can't wear a 2-button darted jacket and still dress in a classic American style, just that _that_ jacket isn't the ideal, and certainly isn't the one that conversations about the navy blazer revolve around on this forum.

Anyway, this is the eBay thread. If you want to discuss it further start a new thread. No sense hijacking this one (which sadly isn't updated as often as it could be).


----------



## cvac

Had no idea this was a "trad" brand. The seller ended up listing another so I got one - she says the shirt is U.S. made.

I think it will go well with this tie I picked up:



JordanW said:


> NWT Huntington(RIP) OCBD 15/33
> 
> BIN $23.99


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

They're a good shirt, for some reason lots of Huntington shirts in thrift store around here.
Their OCBDs remind me of the cheap LE ones from Sears, avoid the poly-blends thought


----------



## DixieTrad

JordanW said:


> I'm sorry, I've had enough.
> 
> So, you are the authority, tinytim?
> 
> I'm just going to say it: You are one of the aforementioned blind leading the blind. YOU are part of the reason that the wisest contributors do not post here anymore. You spam this board everyday with completely irrelevant topics.
> 
> Super trim fit khakis?
> "tipped" sweaters?
> 
> this:
> 
> and this:
> 
> does not belong here
> 
> Spend some time here.


Thank you, Mr. W.


----------



## cvac

*Trad leaning ties*

Thought someone might be interested in these...NOS narrow 3inch foulard ties in red and yellow. Look pretty trad to me though no idea about the maker. I'd have bought them myself but I'm done shopping for awhile. 100% silk and U.S. made...maybe someone will take a chance for the price?

Also, two lots of preowned 4 Briar ties for 9.99 each

3 lots of narrow "trunk" knit ties from an Italian seller I recent bought from - she's reliable (the ties I got were NOS despite being listed as preowned - mine were not knits though)


----------



## AldenPyle

cvac said:


> Thought someone might be interested in these...NOS narrow 3inch foulard ties in red and yellow. Look pretty trad to me though no idea about the maker. I'd have bought them myself but I'm done shopping for awhile. 100% silk and U.S. made...maybe someone will take a chance for the price?


Indeed someone will. THX


----------



## Untilted

wnh, a little too harsh there... 

ain't nothing wrong with slim pants, remember those pictures from "Take Ivy"?


----------



## cvac

*another round of trad leaning ties....*

These are all NOS, I can vouch for the seller as I recently received 3 ties from her-some of the designs are bad, but I thought I would highlight the better looking and more tradly ones here. Don't be afraid to offer less than the BIN price through ebay's "best offer" function either...I got mine for $6 each.

The "private labeled" ones I got were labeled "Jonathan Lake" and 100% silk and U.S. made. No experience with the Ferrell Reed ties but she says they are all U.K. or U.S. made. The ties are all 3.5" wide and 57" long.

*Red, Navy and Gold/Brown wide stripe*

*Red Madras*

*Burgundy diamond Foulard* (I got one of these - the seller has 2 left)

*Pink and Navy Repp Stripe *(I got one in navy & white)

*Blue wool plaid*

*Red ground with tan, navy, and green stripes*

*Diamond foulard on pink ground*

*Paisely print red*

*Paisley print navy*


----------



## RyanPatrick

41R Madras plaid sports coat. It appears to be a sack, definitely has the 3/2 roll. If this was my size it would be on its way to my house.


----------



## cvac

*looks like a 3/2 sack to me....*

48L Huntington suit, looks like a 3/2 sack, pants are flat front. Seller says the suit is NWT, but pants have been cuffed to 30". $50 BIN.


----------



## Cowtown

RyanPatrick said:


> 41R Madras plaid sports coat. It appears to be a sack, definitely has the 3/2 roll. If this was my size it would be on its way to my house.


Thanks Ryan. It is now on its way to my house. May be a bit snug but willing to take a chance on the price.


----------



## JordanW

RyanPatrick said:


> 41R Madras plaid sports coat. It appears to be a sack, definitely has the 3/2 roll. If this was my size it would be on its way to my house.


Now _that_ is an excellent find.


----------



## RyanPatrick

Cowtown said:


> Thanks Ryan. It is now on its way to my house. May be a bit snug but willing to take a chance on the price.


Hope you enjoy it. The store it comes from, M Dumas & Sons, is one of my favorites...it pains me that the coat wasn't a size larger.

At any rate, if it is too small for you , at the price you paid I'm sure you can recoup your money on the informal exchange here.


----------



## cvac

*NOS trad shirt*

*Hathaway NOS *_SHORT SLEEVE_* OCBD, size 15.* I'm not big on short sleeves, otherwise I might have bought this myself.

https://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hathawayshortsleevemr8.jpg


----------



## cvac

*42R Gitman Seersucker Jacket...*

Not sure if this is a sack or not, but the seller says it's three button and it looks like a 3/2 roll to me.

Thought someone might be interested.

https://img241.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gitmanseersuckerfv9.jpg


----------



## cvac

*A couple 3" wide Gant ties, preowned*

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ganttie2yc5.jpg

https://img511.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ganttie1xr5.jpg


----------



## trolperft

Vintage weejuns 9D


----------



## RyanPatrick

Ben Silver tie


----------



## Bradford

I wish this was my size... pretty cool.


----------



## Topsider

Mercer blue OCBD, 17.5 x 32/33...$9.99 BIN:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Bradford said:


> I wish this was my size... pretty cool.


Not so sure this is a blazer/smoking jacket. Looks like an orphaned tux top to me...


----------



## cowboyjack

Thanks Topsider!


----------



## Topsider

cowboyjack said:


> Thanks Topsider!


No problem. If it were my size, I'd have snapped it up in a heartbeat!


----------



## playdohh22

NEW J.PRESS PINK OCBD 15.5"


----------



## playdohh22

J.PRESS NAVY SACK BLAZER (PRESSTIGE) 38R 39R


----------



## Welton'82

Bass Weejuns, black sz 10D. USA made


----------



## cvac

*2 jackets from the old A&F, BIN 24.99*

Lot of 2 jackets, size 40 R, might even be 40 L based on measurements.

One cashmere 3/2 roll blazer

One harris tweed


----------



## Joe Beamish

I saw this. But I find the 19" shoulder measurement to be a bit much for a 38R or 39R jacket.

Maybe the shoulder isn't so "natural"....



playdohh22 said:


> J.PRESS NAVY SACK BLAZER (PRESSTIGE) 38R 39R


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

playdohh22 said:


> NEW J.PRESS PINK OCBD 15.5"


This seller has some nicer other items (a couple with "trad" in the title) including a nice looking sack suit. Their opening prices are a bit high, but if it's something you're really after it might be worth it.

I'm just upset that Press OCBD has 36" sleeves...


----------



## playdohh22

The shoulders does seem to be bit off.



Joe Beamish said:


> I saw this. But I find the 19" shoulder measurement to be a bit much for a 38R or 39R jacket.
> 
> Maybe the shoulder isn't so "natural"....


SOUTHWICK SEERSUCKER SUIT 44L

NEW J.PRESS MTM? TUXEDO 46L


----------



## wnh

playdohh22 said:


> SOUTHWICK SEERSUCKER SUIT 44L


Hmm. Certainly appears to be a sack, but it's rolling to the top (third) button. I'm guessing it got pressed incorrectly at the cleaners. That of course can be fixed, just something to take into consideration.


----------



## playdohh22

NORTON&SONS BESPOKE GLEN PLAID SUIT 40L


one amazing deal. someone should definitly check it out!


----------



## RyanPatrick

Needle point belt, San Francisco theme


----------



## Doctor Damage

These auctions will inevitably bid up to a few hundred dollars, but for those who insist on new-old-stock Gucci loafers, the way they used to be, don't miss these:



Look at the photos, if nothing else.

Here is a pair of Footjoy Classics tassel loafers in brown suede:


Again, look at the photos.


----------



## playdohh22

Doctor Damage said:


> These auctions will inevitably bid up to a few hundred dollars, but for those who insist on new-old-stock Gucci loafers, the way they used to be, don't miss these:
> 
> Look at the photos, if nothing else.


They are very nice.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Great deal on a pair of NEW BB tassel loafers.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Vintage NOS Chipp White Cotton Oxford Shirt 15 - 34 USA*


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Need to act fast on these. 

Old School embroidered whale pants size 34. These are classic.


----------



## playdohh22

They are nice. But aren't nantucket as stated by seller.


----------



## Duck

playdohh22 said:


> They are nice. But aren't nantucket as stated by seller.


They are made by Murray's. The company that makes Nantucket Reds, the seller listed that to get more attention to the pants.


----------



## wnh

They're also 65% polyester.


----------



## Duck

So true. What would that feel like? I have never worn anything with that much polyester. Any experience with these anyone?


----------



## Topsider

Duck said:


> I have never worn anything with that much polyester.


That's a good thing.


----------



## Duck

Topsider said:


> That's a good thing.


Ko kidding. A little strange to have polyester. Cotton is fine by itself.


----------



## playdohh22

CHIPP WHITE OCBD 15"


----------



## AldenPyle

playdohh22 said:


> CHIPP WHITE OCBD 15"


Good catch


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

No
Bad catch
no one bother clicking that link

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## RyanPatrick

Harris Tweed sack?? blazer, 40R


----------



## Got Shell?

That is a nice looking Harris tweed.


----------



## JordanW

RyanPatrick said:


> Harris Tweed sack?? blazer, 40R


Yes, it appears to be a sack but consider the measurements before concluding that it is, indeed, a 40S. The shoulder and length measurements tell me that it is around a 37S while the chest measurement is consistent with that of a 40.


----------



## Got Shell?

*Edward Green*

9.5 Edward Green (white?) suede captoes, only $24


----------



## playdohh22

JordanW said:


> Yes, it appears to be a sack but consider the measurements before concluding that it is, indeed, a 40S. The shoulder and length measurements tell me that it is around a 37S while the chest measurement is consistent with that of a 40.


Yes. The chest and waist measurements, measures to a size 40. And the shoulder measurement, measures something closer to a 37.


----------



## wnh

RyanPatrick said:


> Harris Tweed sack?? blazer, 40R


I wouldn't say this is even a size 40. I wear a 39-40, and all of my jackets are at least 21.5" across the chest, or 43" total. So the 42" measurement that seller provides says to me that this is more like a 38.

It's a beautiful jacket, though. Someone ought to swipe it, especially at the current price.

_edit_: Anybody have any idea how old this jacket is? I've never seen a Harris Tweed tag like that.


----------



## dshell

Cable Car Clothiers, Robert Kirk Ltd. 
100% Camel Hair Overcoat, 40L BIN $69.00


----------



## trolperft

wnh said:


> _edit_: Anybody have any idea how old this jacket is? I've never seen a Harris Tweed tag like that.


Circa 50s.


----------



## playdohh22

Can anyone make out from this one picture, if this is an orphaned suit jacket? Also, if it is a 3/2 rolled?



It is ending soon, and I would really like some help.


----------



## wnh

playdohh22 said:


> Can anyone make out from this one picture, if this is an orphaned suit jacket? Also, if it is a 3/2 rolled?
> 
> It is ending soon, and I would really like some help.


It's got navy buttons, so I'm assuming it's an orphaned suit jacket. Looks like a 3/2 roll, but the lighting in the first picture is horrible so I can't be certain. You could quite possibly put new buttons on it (if you wish) if the price is right -- are blazers in that size difficult to find on eBay?


----------



## dshell

wnh said:


> are blazers in that size difficult to find on eBay?


Speaking as a fellow who finds 37R fits best: it isn't a size that one sees too frequently. One usually has to resign oneself to a 36 or 38....


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

playdohh22 said:


> Can anyone make out from this one picture, if this is an orphaned suit jacket? Also, if it is a 3/2 rolled?
> 
> It is ending soon, and I would really like some help.


PD22 I emailed the seller a while back, not only is it an orphaned suit jacket but the chest measurement is 46"!!!

He seemed pretty clueless, though for the price might a size 44 guy might get it and add brass buttons?

edit: 37Ss seems to appear fairly frequently, I rarely see 37Rs (and many of them are just mislisted coats of a larger size.


----------



## wnh

That one is listed with the wrong size, too. 19.75" across the chest makes it, what, a 36 or 37? Certainly not a 39, 40, or 41.


----------



## playdohh22

Definitely a 36 or 37. People really need to learn how to measure, correctly.


----------



## Joe Beamish

This is a consistent issue on eBay. The smart buyer really needs prod the seller for the specific methods of measurement used. Or else.

Particularly the shoulders. Get those wrong, and you're out of business with that jacket.



playdohh22 said:


> Definitely a 36 or 37. People really need to learn how to measure, correctly.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Got Shell? said:


> 9.5 Edward Green (white?) suede captoes, only $24


The captoe would seem to render these a bit more formal, so that they would pair better with a seersucker suit than seersucker trousers and a polo. Agreed? What else would one wear these with aside from seersucker?


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*Paul Stuart spectators and New and Lingwood dress slippers*

Killer shoes, not my size,seller is Vintage Tweeds, don't know how to do one of those links


----------



## wnh

BostonBrahmain said:


> Killer shoes, not my size,seller is Vintage Tweeds, don't know how to do one of those links


A simple copy and paste job.


----------



## Got Shell?

Can't find shell tassels in the right size? Make your own!!! Genuine Horween shell cordovan!


----------



## Tom Buchanan

The Holy Grail of Trad shoes!

Paul Stuart shell cordovan weejun style loafers. Size 9D. BIN $275.

If they were my size, they would be gone.


----------



## Snap

Tom Buchanan said:


> The Holy Grail of Trad shoes!
> 
> Paul Stuart shell cordovan weejun style loafers. Size 9D. BIN $275.
> 
> If they were my size, they would be gone.


What do you think the sizing on these is like? I wear 9.5 normally, and wonder if this acts like some of the other loafers where one should size down by half a size.


----------



## Ron_A

Snap said:


> What do you think the sizing on these is like? I wear 9.5 normally, and wonder if this acts like some of the other loafers where one should size down by half a size.


I'm also curious, as I typically wear an 8 1/2 wide. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Max875

Hello, The Paul Stuart shell cordovan loafers are actually my listing. I would say the shoes are best categorized as true to size. The sizing doesn't work for me because my left foot is a little longer than my right foot. The left shoe is tight in length and the right shoe fits perfectly. My feet have been measured as size 9D on a Brannock Device. For reference, I wear size 8.5D in the Alden Barrie, Trubalance and Van lasts. For the Aberdeens, I wear size 9D in the lace-ups and 8.5D in the slip-ons.


----------



## Ron_A

Max875 said:


> Hello, The Paul Stuart shell cordovan loafers are actually my listing. I would say the shoes are best categorized as true to size. The sizing doesn't work for me because my left foot is a little longer than my right foot. The left shoe is tight in length and the right shoe fits perfectly. My feet have been measured as size 9D on a Brannock Device. For reference, I wear size 8.5D in the Alden Barrie, Trubalance and Van lasts. For the Aberdeens, I wear size 9D in the lace-ups and 8.5D in the slip-ons.


Thanks for the quick reply, Max. How are they in the width?


----------



## Max875

For my left foot, the length is more of the issue, but the width is a bit tight in the toe-box. The right shoe fits perfect in length and width. I purchased the shoes over the telephone without trying them on. I guess I would rather sell the shoes than see if the sizing corrects itself after breaking the shoes in. I love the look and quality of the shoes, but I have a few other pairs of loafers that fit perfectly.


----------



## Ron_A

Max875 said:


> For my left foot, the length is more of the issue, but the width is a bit tight in the toe-box. The right shoe fits perfect in length and width. I purchased the shoes over the telephone without trying them on. I guess I would rather sell the shoes than see if the sizing corrects itself after breaking the shoes in. I love the look and quality of the shoes, but I have a few other pairs of loafers that fit perfectly.


Thanks, Max. I decided to pull the trigger and take them off your hands.


----------



## Max875

Thanks Ron!! Although my listing states no returns, please contact me about returning the shoes if they don't fit. I truly enjoy the forum and would offer that to any forum member.


----------



## Ron_A

Max875 said:


> Thanks Ron!! Although my listing states no returns, please contact me about returning the shoes if they don't fit. I truly enjoy the forum and would offer that to any forum member.


Thanks. Believe me, I will try to make them work.


----------



## dshell

Max875 said:


> Hello, The Paul Stuart shell cordovan loafers are actually my listing...


I sometimes wonder if there should be a secret little signature bit of text that one could put in ebay listings in order to inform people, well those in the know, that they're a fellow forumites.


----------



## dshell

*Collection of NOS Vintage Florsheim Kenmoors.*

I don't know if these are considered sufficiently interesting finds to post. No doubt someone will let me know. It appears that this ebay seller obtained some new old stock florsheims. Sadly, none are shell but, nevertheless, I wish my vintage florsheims were in such fine condition.

Black 11.5 D's:

Tan/Light brown 9.5 C's:

Tan/Light brown pebble grain 9 D's:

And some wooden wheeled roller skates :icon_smile::


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks, Dshell. Those are plenty interesting. I'll be watching them.


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*Check these out*

New and Lingwood- killer


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Cole Haan white bucks, with Nike Air soles. Pretty wild.


----------



## dshell

*Vintage BB Robes*

Two vintage brooks dressing gowns/robes

(Makes me wonder: what's the difference between a robe and a dressing gown?)


----------



## trolperft

NOS AE Orleans 9C--BIN$24.99
Looks like they are more than 20 years old.


----------



## RyanPatrick

42/43L BB Seersucker sack


----------



## farrago

RyanPatrick said:


> 42/43L BB Seersucker sack


This suit looks more like pincord than seersucker.


----------



## Zos

*Brooks Brothers Ties*

Hi, I'm an 18 yr old student in need of ties. I found this seller on Ebay, and would like to know what you all think?


----------



## stfu

Zos said:


> Hi, I'm an 18 yr old student in need of ties. I found this seller on Ebay, and would like to know what you all think?


Some of these ties look like they have been wadded up and stuffed in a pant pocket. A shame. I don't have experience trying to rescue them.

EDIT: I'd probably buy them all for 15-20 shipped, because there looks to be a few very nice ones.


----------



## wnh

Zos said:


> Hi, I'm an 18 yr old student in need of ties. I found this seller on Ebay, and would like to know what you all think?


That seller often lists large lots of BB ties, and other brands as well I imagine. The wrinkles will come out with steaming. But seeing as you're 18 years old, I'll assume that you're somewhat strapped for cash. This auction will go high -- they always do. There are still 6 days left, which is plenty of time for the price to shoot up to at least $10 per tie, probably more. Not bad, mind you, but better can be had. You'll be better off hunting your local thrift stores. And it's not as though someone your age needs a lot of ties right now anyway.


----------



## BostonBrahmain

Edward Green


----------



## Thomas

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but the Polo outlet in Smithfield, NC has all the inventory leftover from the Rugby store that closed in Chapel Hill.
I cleaned them out on their oxford boxers @ $4.99 apiece. Lots of other Rugby stuff to be had at good discounts.


----------



## SouthernHoo

Zos said:


> Hi, I'm an 18 yr old student in need of ties. I found this seller on Ebay, and would like to know what you all think?


I have purchased from this seller before. I bought a lot of ~20 Robert Talbot ties for about $20. The ties overall were in pretty good shape. There were no major odors, pulls or stains. There were about 5 or 6 that I sent to the Salvation Army because I didn't like them. So I got about 15 usable ties for under $25. Not a bad way to build up a tie collection.


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*Alden 986- Worthy of Note*


----------



## pvpatty

J Press sack blazer:


----------



## wnh

That link is for a pair of Church's black lace-up cap-toes.


----------



## BostonBrahmain

Sorry, the Alden's have since sold


----------



## Reddington

*Viyella shirts*

Gents - 

Not eBay, but Cabela's currently has their Viyella shirts on sale for under $60. Several are made in the USA while others are imported. Still a good deal for a nice autumn / winter shirt.

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...abelas/en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23

Cheers.


----------



## dshell

Reddington said:


> Gents -
> Not eBay, but Cabela's...


Thanks Reddington. I find some of the non-ebay public service announcements most useful.


----------



## Got Shell?

*Nice EG tassels*

This is hard for me, very hard. I wish I needed them, but I don't. Edward Green for Ralph Lauren black tassels, on the cheap.


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*Lobb*


----------



## Got Shell?

Someone BIN'ed the EG tassels for 29.99. I knew they'd go fast at that price.


----------



## DocHolliday

What makes you think they're EG instead of C&J?


----------



## Got Shell?

The shape of the tongue, vamp, & toe...I thought C&J Polo tassels have a double sole, plus they look just like the tan EG loafers that were discussed several weeks ago.


----------



## AlanC

Not ebay, but greekgeek at SF has a pair of new Brooks Brothers/Alden black punch caps 10D in for $190.


----------



## jml90

DocHolliday said:


> What makes you think they're EG instead of C&J?


I too think they're C&J either way not a bad deal, but I certainly don't think they're EGs.


----------



## dshell

Vintage White Bucks that look reasonable, especially at under $10:

(The Same seller has 5 other sizes too.)

This half-lined two-button 42 jacket has very wide lapels, but I'm posting because of the interesting lining:


----------



## tntele

*just in time for halloween*

black cat pants...


----------



## dshell

Check out these Lobb Saddles 7.5D:


----------



## Got Shell?

Those lobb saddles are amazing. The man who can wear and afford those is probably 1 in 10 million.


----------



## DocHolliday

Got Shell? said:


> Those lobb saddles are amazing. The man who can wear and afford those is probably 1 in 10 million.


Why do you say that?


----------



## PedanticTurkey

DocHolliday said:


> Why do you say that?


Tiny feet?


----------



## dshell

Hey! I'll supply the tiny feet, if you'll supply the dosh. 

Perhaps that "1 in 10 million" talk might convince the seller to drive the price down. Supply and demand, and all that.

Here are shoes made by "Hannover LB Sheppard." (I'm unaware of the make, partially posting in the hope that someone will tell us about them.) They look to me to be similar to vintage florsheim's with the little metal triangles in the heel:


----------



## randomdude

Are you man enough to wear these shoes?


----------



## dshell

I believe this is a tradly engine turned belt buckle. (I think its engine turned; looks like the silver ones I've seen labeled as such posted on the WAYW pages)


A 44L Brooks Golden Fleece Sack with flat front trousers:

(The seller is kellyb33, I've seen mentioned in other posts.)

This looks rather spiffy, a Brooks 3-roll-2 Charcoal three piece suit:


----------



## stfu

*Huntington HoundstoothS 8$*

With an 8 dollar BIN seems reasonable ....


----------



## wnh

stfu said:


> With an 8 dollar BIN seems reasonable ....


Warning: those measurements are odd. The 21" chest makes it about a 39, but the 20" shoulder measurement doesn't correlate. One of the two measurements has to be off.


----------



## stfu

wnh said:


> Warning: those measurements are odd. The 21" chest makes it about a 39, but the 20" shoulder measurement doesn't correlate. One of the two measurements has to be off.


Yeah, I assume the chest measurement, at a minimum, is off. Regardless, an S will not work for me no matter how the chest measures.


----------



## wnh

stfu said:


> Yeah, I assume the chest measurement, at a minimum, is off. Regardless, an S will not work for me no matter how the chest measures.


I'd probably assume the chest measurement was the wrong one as well. The listing says the tagged size is 42, so perhaps the seller took the lazy route and just divided by two instead of measuring, not realizing how jackets are sized. Either way, best to confirm before bidding.


----------



## Zos

*9 1/2 Classic Black Gucci Horse-Bit Loafers*

wrong thread.


----------



## ds23pallas

*Alden "Offshore" Loafers*

These must be fairly old.


----------



## pvpatty

Vintage Madras Jacket


----------



## BostonBrahmain

Lobb


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Bass Bucks 11B


----------



## 17F

Came across this Orvis Blazer, size 40S


----------



## dshell

Vintage Orvis 3 Button Tweed:

(The lister includes 1960's, 1970's in title, and 1980's in description.)

Bean Aran Fisherman Sweater BIN $20.

(If only it was an S....)


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*British Trad*

Anderson and Sheppard


----------



## AlanC

Great , made in England.


----------



## swb120

NWT old stock Brooks Bros. 3/2 blazer. Difficult to see pockets in photos, though:


----------



## ds23pallas

*Ripple Sole Alden*

What is the purpose of this sort of sole?


----------



## Topsider

ds23pallas said:


> What is the purpose of this sort of sole?


Traction in dirt/muck. You usually see that sort of thing on combat boots.


----------



## ds23pallas

*Vintage Weejuns*

Brown with leather sole


----------



## RyanPatrick

Harris Tweed Blazer 46L


----------



## law_reb

*Lot of 15- 20x36 BB dress shirts*

If you're a bigger guy this could be a nice pick-up.


----------



## Pentheos

I think you mean HUGE guy.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Brooks Tuxedo - Peak Lapel - SACK*

Item number: 160278352816


----------



## stfu

EastVillageTrad said:


> Item number: 160278352816


I am watching this one already. Only thing is the poly blend. Surprised me. I sent a question to confirm the label.


----------



## jhcam8

ds23pallas said:


> What is the purpose of this sort of sole?


I think the idea was both traction on slick floors and comfort for those who were on their feet all day. Don't see this too often anymore, eh?


----------



## JLAnderson

*Great-looking Prince of Wales overcoat ...*

... made in England for BB:

Seller lists it as a 40 but pic of label has 40L. It's got a beautiful two-tone ruby lining.


----------



## playdohh22

Gloverall Duffel. Size 40. 



Brooks Brothers 3 piece suit. 42R. Ending soon.


----------



## farrago

*Press Sack Blazer (40s) with Patch Pockets*

Sound the alarm! Just in time for autumn.


----------



## playdohh22

^ The seller also happens to have a very nice tweed sack, by J.Press.


----------



## stfu

Am I selfish to dislike this thread? :devil:

I *often *see specific items I am tracking or bidding on posted here, and it certainly raises the cost for all of us when we share this information. Good for the sellers though!


----------



## M. Charles

Nice looking shetland cable knit, Medium, with a BIN of $8.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I've tended to benefit from it, as far as I can tell. I've purchased a number of items on eBay that I wouldn't have known about if not for this thread. At good prices, too.



stfu said:


> Am I selfish to dislike this thread? :devil:
> 
> I *often *see specific items I am tracking or bidding on posted here, and it certainly raises the cost for all of us when we share this information. Good for the sellers though!


----------



## playdohh22

I tried this on the trad exchange thread, with no luck. So, I'll give it a try here.

Is there anyone willing to help me bid on a few items on eBay? I will pay them a commission fee including the 4% on PayPal, unless you prefer a money order. Message me if you can help out. Thank you.


----------



## stfu

playdohh22 said:


> I tried this on the trad exchange thread, with no luck. So, I'll give it a try here.
> 
> Is there anyone willing to help me bid on a few items on eBay? I will pay them a commission fee including the 4% on PayPal, unless you prefer a money order. Message me if you can help out. Thank you.


I don't understand why you don't just get an ebay account. It will take approximately 30 seconds.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Yes, and an auction sniper makes it even easier.


----------



## Acacian

3 different auctions for LL Bean navy Norwegian sweaters - 2 crewneck and 1 cardigan:







All size large


----------



## playdohh22

stfu said:


> I don't understand why you don't just get an ebay account. It will take approximately 30 seconds.


I have one, but it's no longer registered. 

sack?-


----------



## Joe Tradly

playdohh22 said:


> I have one, but it's no longer registered.
> 
> sack?-


YES! That's a classic!

JB


----------



## wnh

playdohh22 said:


> I have one, but it's no longer registered.


Then start up a new account. You'd be done by now if you stopped asking others to do it for you.


----------



## wnh

Acacian said:


> 3 different auctions for LL Bean navy Norwegian sweaters - 2 crewneck and 1 cardigan:
> 
> All size large


I know the tag says men's, but that cardigan has to be a women's. No men's cardigan I've ever seen buttons like that (or _has_ buttons like that, for that matter). Shame on LLB for making such a cutesy, girly sweater if that tag is correct.


----------



## playdohh22

wnh said:


> Then start up a new account. You'd be done by now if you stopped asking others to do it for you.


You can register, with the same PayPal account?

Sorry for thread crapping.


----------



## Pentheos

*BB sack suit, 48R NWOT*

For the larger guys (I wish it was a long), from everyone's pal armyhardhat:

NOTE: not a suit, as I wrongly stated in the title.


----------



## stfu

> Originally Posted by *playdohh22*
> _sack?-_





> Originally Posted by *Joe Tradly*
> 
> YES! That's a classic!


Interesting, I thought this one would get more bidding action.


----------



## playdohh22

stfu said:


> Interesting, I thought this one would get more bidding action.


$10? What a steal. Wish it were my size.


----------



## clemsontiger

Pentheos said:


> For the larger guys (I wish it was a long), from everyone's pal armyhardhat:
> 
> NOTE: not a suit, as I wrongly stated in the title.


I'm looking for a new blazer, but I'm afraid this will be too warm except for the coldest of days here in New Orleans. Can anyone comment on the warmth of this jacket?


----------



## pvpatty

clemsontiger said:


> I'm looking for a new blazer, but I'm afraid this will be too warm except for the coldest of days here in New Orleans. Can anyone comment on the warmth of this jacket?


Well, if this is what I think it is, and I think it is, this is a blazer that I bought and returned (too big) about a month and a half ago. The cloth was pretty substantial, I wouldn't wear it in summer.


----------



## Pentheos

If that blazer has gone from the US to Australia, then back to the US into armyhardhat's hands, I'd buy it just for the airline miles!

I'm sure it's toasty, but you'd be investing in it for the long haul.


----------



## Taliesin

*I dare you*

Cable Car Clothiers GTH:


----------



## rebel222

Taliesin said:


> Cable Car Clothiers GTH:


Those look like clown pants. . . . Pass


----------



## playdohh22

Some sacks from the 346 shop.

Brooks Brothers Sack Navy Blazer 43S


Brooks Brothers Sack Suit 41R


Brooks Brothers Sack Pinstripe suit 40R


Brooks Brothers Sack Camel Hair Blazer 45R


----------



## Pentheos

Taliesin said:


> Cable Car Clothiers GTH:


Yikes!


----------



## redmanca

*Rats...*



playdohh22 said:


> Some sacks from the 346 shop.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Sack Suit 41R


I just bid on this...

Conor


----------



## jamgood

Some dude in Fayetteville,NC has individually listed a bunch of 7 1/2 Paul Stuart (Grenson) pre-owned shoes @$75 each and is being ignored. I think they end today, Saturday 9/20.


----------



## dshell

jamgood said:


> Some dude in Fayetteville,NC has individually listed a bunch of 7 1/2 Paul Stuart (Grenson) pre-owned shoes @$75 each and is being ignored. I think they end today, Saturday 9/20.


I'd tried sniping them when he had them up before, but he terminated the auction before I had the chance. I sent him a few questions to try to get feel for whether he was legit. Still unsure.


----------



## stfu

redmanca said:


> I just bid on this...
> 
> Conor


Well then, I won't. Good luck, it looks nice!


----------



## redmanca

stfu said:


> Well then, I won't. Good luck, it looks nice!


By all means bid (I'll just hate you forever :icon_smile_wink!

But seriously, I don't want to try and corner this one. It _is _a bidding site, and if you are willing to pay more for it than I am, you should get it. That wouldn't be fair to you or the seller.

Conor


----------



## dshell

Vintage Pendleton Sports Coat w/ Patch Pockets. Looks like a sack, unusual lapels. I guess a 38R?



Is there a special name for notch lapels like this?


----------



## stfu

redmanca said:


> By all means bid (I'll just hate you forever :icon_smile_wink!
> 
> But seriously, I don't want to try and corner this one. It _is _a bidding site, and if you are willing to pay more for it than I am, you should get it. That wouldn't be fair to you or the seller.
> 
> Conor


Haha, based on the acquisitions thread, I see we will 'compete' for the same items now and again. No worries.

I bought 3 suits, 1 jacket, plus 3 pair of pants this week. Time for a breather. (But I wish I had passed on some earlier so I could nab that one).


----------



## playdohh22

VINTAGE PLAID SACK SPORTSCOAT 42S


VINTAGE PLAID SACK SPORTSCOAT 40S


----------



## playdohh22

BROOKS BROTHERS TWEED SACK 38S


----------



## playdohh22

One more...

BROOKS BROTHERS GLEN PLAID SACK SUIT 42R


----------



## playdohh22

Last one...

SOUTHWICK NAVY SACK BLAZER 42R


----------



## Pentheos

Good deal on nice shoes:


----------



## egerland

*Corbin Vintage 40R*

Seller is advertising it as a 44R, but the measurements provided make it seem more of a 40R. Nice vintage suit from the 70s, probably hand-basted coat.


----------



## egerland

Another seller who can't measure, but a cool deal for someone:


JOHNSONIAN WINGTIPS NEW OLD STOCK (FROM THE 1950s??)

I'm guessing these are a size 10 or 10.5


----------



## wnh

Three older BB sack suits from the same seller, each 40R 36x29-30.


----------



## egerland

VINTAGE GRAY WOOL SPATS:


----------



## Joe Beamish

Aw, man. Those are great suits. Thanks for posting.

Are pants realistically capable of being tailored down from a 36 to a 32 waist? Or do you think removing all that fabric in the seat would amount to an expensive operation?



wnh said:


> Three older BB sack suits from the same seller, each 40R 36x29-30.


----------



## stfu

wnh said:


> Three older BB sack suits from the same seller, each 40R 36x29-30.


Just FYI, I bought a NWT item from this seller once, and they shipped the entirely wrong item. They wanted me to pay to ship the thing back. I was not happy with the transaction.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ They wanted YOU to pay for the return shipping after THEY sent the wrong item? No, thanks.

(Wait. You're not a 40R, are you?) :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wnh

Joe Beamish said:


> Aw, man. Those are great suits. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Are pants realistically capable of being tailored down from a 36 to a 32 waist? Or do you think removing all that fabric in the seat would amount to an expensive operation?


Depending on the vintage, the original pants size should have been either a 34 or 35, unless they were purchased as separates. If they were 34s, taking the waist in 2" ought to be doable, but I think that might be the limit. Would be worth calling your tailor to ask before bidding.


----------



## stfu

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ They wanted YOU to pay for the return shipping after THEY sent the wrong item? No, thanks.
> 
> (Wait. You're not a 40R, are you?) :icon_smile_wink:


41R (sometimes L) is more accurate. I kept the wrong item because though not the NWT item i won, it was the right size and very nice. (BB Camel hair printed jacket)


----------



## Green3

Some nice old Sebago Campsides, NIB.


----------



## playdohh22

VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS CHARCOAL SACK SUIT 44L


VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS PINSTRIPE SACK SUIT 44L


----------



## Taliesin

*NOS Nettleton longwings - size 12D*

These look awesome:


----------



## nerdykarim

Taliesin said:


> These look awesome:


very nice find, those look incredible.


----------



## AlanC

^Somebody ought to jump on those. They likely won't go cheap.


----------



## Bradford

6 days, no BIN and promoted here - they're going to get pricey.


----------



## Speas

Brooks storm coat 42


----------



## wnh

Special order Alden pennies from Eljo's, never claimed by customer.

9.5D


10C


11D


----------



## stfu

*H. Freeman Sack*

I am not a huge fan of the 'colors', otherwise I'd be bidding all over this guy, even though the (stitch holed) sleeves look to be a bit short. The jacket looks great.


----------



## dshell

*Vintage Press Tweed.*

Seller claims it dates from 40's....


----------



## Peak and Pine

dshell said:


> Seller claims it dates from 40's....


Probably not. That narrow lapel thing was mostly 1955-65 and before that teens and 20's.​


----------



## Desk Jockey

Peak and Pine said:


> Probably not. That narrow lapel thing was mostly 1955-65 and before that teens and 20's.​


Seller says that the label has Princeton on it. That store opened ca. 1940 and closed in '43.

Aside from that because they've incorrectly buttoned the coat it's a bit hard to tell how wide the lapels really are.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Desk Jockey said:


> Seller says that the label has Princeton on it. That store opened ca. 1940 and closed in '43.
> 
> Aside from that because they've incorrectly buttoned the coat it's a bit hard to tell how wide the lapels really are.


Interesting. Just a three year run in New Jersey?

Ah, what do you mean by "...they've incorrectly buttoned the coat?" Isn't the actual width of a lapel determined after the topmost button is fastened, whether the wearer will wear it that way or not?​


----------



## wnh

Peak and Pine said:


> Ah, what do you mean by "...they've incorrectly buttoned the coat?" Isn't the actual width of a lapel determined after the topmost button is fastened, whether the wearer will wear it that way or not?


No, because the jacket is cut to roll from the second button. If you put a fourth button even closer to the gorge and buttoned it, the lapels would look even narrower. Fastening the top button on this jacket would be akin to just adding a third button on a 2-button jacket, buttoning it, and determing the lapel width from there.


----------



## stfu

"Interesting" Huntington Blazer in 42L


----------



## Pentheos

Low BIN on some 12D BB Alden shells. Sweet! Wish my feet were a bit narrower.


----------



## playdohh22

VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHERS CAMEL HAIR SACK 38R?-


----------



## Desk Jockey

Peak and Pine said:


> Interesting. Just a three year run in New Jersey?
> 
> Ah, what do you mean by "...they've incorrectly buttoned the coat?" Isn't the actual width of a lapel determined after the topmost button is fastened, whether the wearer will wear it that way or not?​


A World War is hard on walk-in customers.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Desk Jockey said:


> A World War is hard on walk-in customers.


There was a World War in New Jersey?

I think you're getting that confused with_ War Of The Worlds_, which (according to O. Wells but not H. G. Wells) actually did take place in New Jersey.​


----------



## Miket61

Peak and Pine said:


> There was a World War in New Jersey? ​


​Same one as everywhere else. :icon_smile:

Active duty military stationed at a camp wouldn't be have much need for civilian clothes - they certainly wouldn't be able to take the stuff with them if they wake up one morning and find they're being shipped off to France.


----------



## CBtoNYC

*Shell or not?*

At some point I'd like to add some wingtips to my rotation.

But, are these really shell? I'm inclined to think not.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Not shell.


----------



## dshell

A Polo coat with a good starting price, but a BIN that is unreasonable considering the moth damage:


----------



## wnh

dshell said:


> a BIN that is unreasonable considering the moth damage


That's because it's vintage, you know. I recall recently seeing a pair of vintage shoes with the leather all cracked beyond repair, with a BIN of somewhere over $100. There needs to be a memo sent to all sellers of 'vintage' swag on eBay that just because it's old doesn't mean it's good; if it's old and damaged, it's just junk.


----------



## jamgood

*Vintage Brooks Peal made by Edward Green*

Perhaps not particularlly "trad". EG "Wigmore" wingtip slipons made for BB perhaps 20+ years ago. EG Wigmores currently retail somewhere in the $1K range. Peal & Co. Ltd. was located on Wigmore St. when it handed over the Peal name to BB in 1965.

Apparently the bidders may know more than the seller. Or perhaps not.

Notice the fineness of the machine sewing and the stitching on each side of the back seam. Also, the old Edward Green heel slug pattern.

Andover stocked a knock-off of this style sometime in the '90s.

www.edwardgreen.co.uk


----------



## Peak and Pine

dshell said:


> A Polo coat with a good starting price, but a BIN that is unreasonable considering the moth damage:


What is a Polo coat? (You've capitalized it, but it's not an RL.)​


----------



## rebel222

jamgood said:


> Perhaps not particularlly "trad". EG "Wigmore" wingtip slipons made for BB perhaps 20+ years ago. EG Wigmores currently retail somewhere in the $1K range. Peal & Co. Ltd. was located on Wigmore St. when it handed over the Peal name to BB in 1965.
> 
> Apparently the bidders may know more than the seller. Or perhaps not.
> 
> Notice the fineness of the machine sewing and the stitching on each side of the back seam. Also, the old Edward Green heel slug pattern.
> 
> Andover stocked a knock-off of this style sometime in the '90s.
> 
> www.edwardgreen.co.uk


Someone is going to be mad at you for posting this... Good find though.


----------



## jamgood

rebel222 said:


> Someone is going to be mad at you for posting this... Good find though.


I'm wrong about the style name. Wigmore has a curved line of punched leather (foxing) above the heel (rear quarter). Are EG. I think this style may have originated with Wildsmith, London or perhaps Lobb, SinJims.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Peak and Pine said:


> What is a Polo coat? (You've capitalized it, but it's not an RL.)​


Polo like the sport not the brand.


----------



## JLAnderson

*For anyone interested ...*

... there's a grey flannel, BB sack, Golden Fleece blazer - 44R ending soon on eBay. If only it were a 40R.


----------



## Peak and Pine

I had posted and asked what was a _polo_ coat. _Desk Jockey_ responded with this:​


Desk Jockey said:


> Polo like the sport not the brand.


Clicking the link takes you to the Brooks Boys site with a guy wearing the worst fitting o'coat you've ever seen. (Go ahead, try it).

My question's still being asked. And if that link is the answer, is the name _polo_ a BB concoction or is a coat of that style generally known as that and if so, why in god's name why? Huh?

Help me out, Tradsters.​


----------



## Bradford

A camel hair overcoat like the one in the Ebay auction or in the Brooks Brothers listing was known as a polo coat well before Ralph Lauren appropriated the image.

The camel's hair polo coat is even referenced in the outerwear section of the OPH, although it is listed as a coat for women. However, it has always been appropriate for either sex.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Bradford said:


> A camel hair overcoat like the one in the Ebay auction or in the Brooks Brothers listing was known as a polo coat well before Ralph Lauren appropriated the image.
> 
> The camel's hair polo coat is even referenced in the outerwear section of the OPH, although it is listed as a coat for women. However, it has always been appropriate for either sex.


Thank you. But you and the other guy think I'm thinking it has to do with Ralph Lauren. I don't. I viewed polo matches when I was a kid. When I was a kid there was no Ralph Lauren. I realize there is polo outside of, before and beyond RL.

My question (probably) is: why is a coat of this style called a polo coat? I had never heard the term until recently and my grandfather (Spanish American War), father (WWII), and me (Viet Nam) all have/had these coats. We've never used the term polo. And the wars-in-parentheses thing is just to show our ages.​


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

P&P

Not sure how accurate, but there's an explanation in this thread (the fourth response):
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=76708


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Hmm,
odd bit from the Times (1984):

"The polo coat was traditionally navy, but the most popular colors this winter are camel and black."
https://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9D05E2DC1E38F93BA25752C0A962948260

I feel like jamgood.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Thank you.

P&P​


----------



## jamgood

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Hmm,
> odd bit from the Times (1984):
> 
> "The polo coat was traditionally navy, but the most popular colors this winter are camel and black."
> https://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9D05E2DC1E38F93BA25752C0A962948260
> 
> I feel like jamgood.


One hopes you recover postee hastee.

I think the original coats worn by English polo players were wrap coats with tie belts, no buckles. These were the type worn by Walt Disney, an actual polo player, and other southern CA players. How the configuration since the mid 20th century, or earlier, became standardized I have no idea. I think it's just what BB settled on as a RTW coat.

Brooks Brothers, GENERATIONS of STYLE, It's All About The Clothing (2003) by John William Cooke:

Page 47 .......the Polo Coat, which Brooks introduced to America from England around 1910. The earliest version was white, sporting white pearl buttons and full belt. Immediately popular, the coat later appeared in gray, then camel.....

and

Beneath a centerfold (twixt pages 91 & 92) drawing of a fully belted coat, .......Earlier in the century, Brooks introduces the English "wait" coat, a long belted coat worn between chukkars(sic) at polo matches. This sporty camel hair garment --- soon to be known as the "polo coat" ---becomes the rage on college campuses during the Roaring Twenties.......

Of interest. While there glance at the other articles and vintage photos and advs. You're welcome. That's why one is tolerated by the powers that be. > www.gypsywearvintage.com/overcoat.htm

(midnight, Eastern, Hang Seng ^ 300+)


----------



## AlanC

I've posted this before, but here it is again. This is what Bruce Boyer has to say in his chapter on the polo coat in _Elegance_, as he calls it "The Real Thing":



> And the requirements of the genre are explicit and strict: an authentic polo coat is double-breasted, full-length, and full-cut camelhair cloth; it has patch pockets, set-in sleeves, cuffs, and a half-belt.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

jamgood said:


> Of interest. While there glance at the other articles and vintage photos and advs. You're welcome. That's why one is tolerated by the powers that be. >
> 
> (midnight, Eastern, Hang Seng ^ 300+)


Fantastic site, lots of great old ads/esky scans.

Cheers!


----------



## trolperft

New POLO penny loafers in shell cordovan.
9D--BIN$144.99


----------



## dshell

Alden Wingtips, 8D Pebble grain uppers, soles probably in need of re-crafting. I'd think that a BIN $80- might be a bit steep given the condition, but the seller is open to offers.


----------



## dshell

USA Made BB 8.5 Penny Loafers, currently $6-


----------



## Pentheos

*AE MacNeils in shell, 12 EEE (seconds, low BIN)*

I've already bought my pair of AEs for the month, otherwise these bad boys would be headed my way. This is a GREAT deal.


----------



## swb120

Nice Robert Kirk of SF Aquascutum SB raincoat in sz. 40/42:


----------



## trolperft

This seller has some new POLO and ANSEWN loafers.

https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmmaine_man


----------



## Pentheos

*re: gorgeous BB tweed overcoat, 40S, with (faux?) fur*

It's enough to make me wish I was much smaller:

Or am I out of my mind for liking such a thing???


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's a chance to pick up an awesome pair of Church's loafers, brand new, size 9F (or 9.5D in US sizes). These would normally be uber-expensive at full-retail. Note that they are in "tobacco" calf which is actually much lighter than the photos.



Currently at $180, but worth much more.


----------



## dshell

^^^ Nice find Doctor Damage.

Here is another allegedly 1930's BB jacket. 


Nice three roll two, and interesting to see that much waist suppression without any darts.


----------



## Pentheos

dshell said:


> ^^^ Nice find Doctor Damage.
> 
> Here is another allegedly 1930's BB jacket.
> 
> Nice three roll two, and interesting to see that much waist suppression without any darts.


It has been pinned that way. The seller states there is only a 2" drop.


----------



## playdohh22

dshell said:


> ^^^ Nice find Doctor Damage.
> 
> Here is another allegedly 1930's BB jacket.
> 
> Nice three roll two, and interesting to see that much waist suppression without any darts.


seems like an extremely nice jacket; i really like how high the third(top) button is positioned. and take a look at the shoulders!


----------



## stfu

dshell said:


> ^^^ Nice find Doctor Damage.
> 
> Here is another allegedly 1930's BB jacket.
> 
> Nice three roll two, and interesting to see that much waist suppression without any darts.


I wonder how in the world he has identified this (acurately) as 1930s.

However, my real question is, assuming I can stretch a little length out of the sleeves, "how many of you guys am I competing with for this jacket?"


----------



## wnh

dshell said:


> ^^^ Nice find Doctor Damage.
> 
> Here is another allegedly 1930's BB jacket.
> 
> Nice three roll two, and interesting to see that much waist suppression without any darts.


I don't say this to dismiss or discredit the seller, as he frequently has some really nice stuff for auction, but with no evidence to date this jacket I would seriously doubt it's as old as he's claiming. Some time in the 1960's seems reasonable, but 30 years prior not so much. Seems like a nice jacket, all the same.


----------



## dshell

wnh said:


> ...the seller frequently has some really nice stuff for auction...


I did find another item that he listed as "buttonhole gimp thread" very interesting.

Now if only I could get the pulp fiction scene it conjures up out of my mind.


----------



## swb120

*Alden Indy boots - size 8 (so would fit 8.5, I believe)*

Man, I wish these were in my size!


----------



## ds23pallas

swb120 said:


> Man, I wish these were in my size!


I have the "regular" Indy boots and like them very much for use in yucky weather. However, I have seen the description "made to Alden New England standards (not Foot Balance standards)" before. What exactly does this mean and what are the differences?


----------



## playdohh22

swb120 said:


> Man, I wish these were in my size!


watching!

how much do you guys think these will shoot for?


----------



## redmanca

stfu said:


> However, my real question is, assuming I can stretch a little length out of the sleeves, "how many of you guys am I competing with for this jacket?"


That is a great jacket.

Not me this time, unfortunately. The wife and I (recently married) just joined our bank account, so I won't be getting much for a while.

Conor


----------



## stfu

*"interesting" wool jacket maybe a 38?*

The matching vest is available separately.


----------



## redmanca

, 39s (not sure on the size, it's what the seller listed).


Conor


----------



## playdohh22

no interest in this jpress button down(oxford?)? too long in the sleeves for me.


----------



## playdohh22

new smathers&branson needlepoint skull belt 36 @$20 with 2 days left.


----------



## dshell

*Shoes.*

Found these AE 13D's on the bay, with quite good looking uppers:

The same seller has these interesting spectators:


----------



## Miket61

playdohh22 said:


> new smathers&branson needlepoint skull belt 36 @$20 with 2 days left.


It's now at $21.07. :icon_smile:

A friend is getting skull & bones braces from J. Press for Christmas, as well as a skull tie from Bloomingdale's in which the skulls are wearing kerchiefs and eyepatches.

Yes, he's a bit dated.

I saw him on the way to a job interview, wearing a white pocket square with Jolly Rogers on it. Might not have been the best impression to make...


----------



## M. Charles

This is a steal! Currently $18.95. No affiliation with seller.

*BARACUTA/FOUR CLIMES RAINCOAT, LARGE*


----------



## playdohh22

"MINT 42R English Bespoke style 3btn 100% Cashmere coat" looks like a sack to me, and extremely nice.*

*

southwick tweed sack 42r-


----------



## wnh

You can thank me when you win. Two gorgeous vintage Brooks Brothers tweeds, conveniently filed away under Collectibles > Tobacciana > Other since the seller considers them smoking jackets.

Size 44 ML (medium-long). Check out the buttons.

Size 44 R.

And for the man who has everything, a Brooks Brothers "war axe." Who knows how many skulls this has split.


----------



## playdohh22

wnh said:


> You can thank me when you win. Two gorgeous vintage Brooks Brothers tweeds, conveniently filed away under Collectibles > Tobacciana > Other since the seller considers them smoking jackets.
> 
> Size 44 ML (medium-long). Check out the buttons.
> 
> Size 44 R.


both great looking jackets. i'll remember to check under that category next time.


----------



## rebel222

wnh said:


> You can thank me when you win. Two gorgeous vintage Brooks Brothers tweeds, conveniently filed away under Collectibles > Tobacciana > Other since the seller considers them smoking jackets.


Not my size, but I will thank you anyway. Those are great looking jackets. I like the buttons... Very unique.


----------



## wnh

Every once in a while I'll do a blanket search for "Brooks Brothers" and "Brooks Bros" and check all the non-clothing categories. I've yet to find anything I can't live without, but there is occasionally some pretty neat stuff available.

*But don't be fooled by the craft ladies selling Bill Blass "BB" buttons and saying they're from Brooks Brothers.


----------



## jhcam8

Nice WT's:
shell 10E


Polo made in UK 10.5D


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

LOT OF 8 SILK BOW TIES J PRESS, BEN SILVER AND MORE
FREE SHIPPING



Ends in 2 days... too bad I'm not a bowtie guy ... yet.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

NOS shoes in size 8


----------



## Miket61

wnh said:


> Size 44 ML (medium-long). Check out the buttons.


The first time I ever went into Brooks Brothers, in the fall of 1988, I walked down the stairs into the suit department and the salesmen greeted me with, "43 medium-long!" And he was right.

How long since they've made MLs? How long since they've wanted to devote enough floor space to suits that they could justify stocking another standard length?


----------



## efdll

*Thievery*



M. Charles said:


> This is a steal! Currently $18.95. No affiliation with seller.
> 
> *BARACUTA/FOUR CLIMES RAINCOAT, LARGE*


I stole it. Many thanks!


----------



## rebel222

*Alden Shell Cordovan Loafers 12E*

Someone may get mad at me, but here is a pair of unadvertised Shell Cordovan Loafers in 12E. Not the original soles, but a good deal @ the $36 current price:


----------



## Joe Beamish

*I was gonna ask this myself*

I recently eBay'd an old (lightly used if at all) BB sack blazer that's a 40 "ML" -- medium long.

Myself, I'm more like a medium-short guy. 40R is my usual size, but 40S sometimes works.

This blazer -- a flannel wool number that's too hefty for spring or summer -- is longish on me, but not egregiously so. Still within bounds, according to a very experienced tailor that I took it to, who occasionally posts here.

The "ML" (printed on the tag in the inside pocket) seems a quizzical notation to me



Miket61 said:


> The first time I ever went into Brooks Brothers, in the fall of 1988, I walked down the stairs into the suit department and the salesmen greeted me with, "43 medium-long!" And he was right.
> 
> How long since they've made MLs? How long since they've wanted to devote enough floor space to suits that they could justify stocking another standard length?


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*3 piece Tweed Suit*

Killer 3 piece w/ flat front pants and side vents. Too small for me


----------



## clemsontiger

Brooks Brothers Shawl Dinner Jacket. It's possibly a sack. The seller claims it's approx. a size 48, but from his measurements of a 46 inch chest it appears to be closer to a 42. I sent him a message but I'm sure it won't do any good.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Nice boots if you wear a size 10:


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*NWT undarted SB Navy Doeskin blazer*

Amazing jacket, doesn't this seller ever get 46 regs?


----------



## sjq

*Florsheim Kenmoors, NOS w V-Cleats*

not my auctions, but great opportunity for classic business shoes. Leather soles, heels and v cleat heel plates. New old stock. All are Florsheim Kenmoor style.

9C black cashmere grain Long Wing

11.5C Tan Long Wing

10D Tan Plain Toe Oxford

8D black cashmere grain Long Wing

11C black cashmere grain Plain Toe Oxford


----------



## ccl127

*Barbour Beaufort*

The Beaufort I tried selling on the exchange is on its last day on ebay. Its a size 48 in excellent condition.

Feel free to message me if you have any questions.

-CL


----------



## MacT

*BB Makers Golden Fleece 3/2 Sacks*

These things could be 20 years old. I can't vouch for these sellers, but I e-bayed a GF Makers suit of that vintage earlier this year & they are good quality stuff.


----------



## rebel222

MacT said:


> These things could be 20 years old. I can't vouch for these sellers, but I e-bayed a GF Makers suit of that vintage earlier this year & they are good quality stuff.


I can vouch for the 42ML. It is a friend of mine selling it. It is a nice suit. Flannel weight wool. If you have questions, let me know.


----------



## playdohh22

vintage corbin tweed sack 44L-



looks very nice.


----------



## AlanC

Original , size 38, dirt cheap. If it was a 40 I'd grab it myself.


----------



## AlanC

wnh said:


> And for the man who has everything, a Brooks Brothers "war axe." Who knows how many skulls this has split.


That's the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Green3

For those who like the AE Hanover, Grapevinehill is clearing them out on ebay for $159.


----------



## TweedyDon

BB trenchcoat, size 44R. (I asked about the length!) This has BIN of $50, but also a "Make an Offer" feature. I offered a very low amount, and the seller countered with $35. So now you know! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## dshell

This is alleged to be a three-piece dinner suit from the 40's in a size 46.


This second item makes fewer questionable claims and is absolutely beautiful. Size 44, J Press Presstige 3 roll to 2 sack with hook central vent:

New seller with zero ebay feedback... but I just noticed they mention AAAC membership in the posting. Other brooks and press items, none in my sizes :-(


----------



## dshell

Vintage McGregor Drizzler in size 42. I'd imagine that it is 100% cotton.


----------



## trolperft

Vintage Alan Paine alpaca sweater size40


----------



## dshell

Jos A Bank Camel Hair Coat in size 40. Can anyone see darts? I can't see any...


----------



## wnh

dshell said:


> Jos A Bank Camel Hair Coat in size 40. Can anyone see darts? I can't see any...


Looks like a 3/2 roll, but that picture is too crappy to say for certain whether or not it's darted. My guess is no, but that's just a guess. But check that description: the jacket is actually made from "camel _skin_"!


----------



## CMC

I just put an RL cricket blazer on eBay, size 38 long.



Also have two other RL herringbone jackets up for auction.


----------



## Joe Beamish

*J&M penny loafer 8.5 medium*

I was surfing for loafers and found these (too small for me at 8.5)

You can "buy it now" for $15.99. (Note: They're burgundy, not "black" as listed.) I have a somewhat similar pair in my size that I like.

NOTE: BE CAREFUL. I NOTICE ONE OF THE PIX SHOWS A FLAT STRAP; THE OTHER 3 PIX SHOW A BEEF ROLL. This seller seems a bit at sea (even mispelling the brand name) -- but still you might pick up some cheap passably good loafers.....


----------



## AlanC

wnh said:


> the jacket is actually made from "camel _skin_"!


Cool!


----------



## MarkfromMD

14.99 plus $19 shipping 0 bids and ends in 9 minutes

Not sure which ones are good and which aren't but I just saw this when I was poking around



This one has half an hour left. 

Both are nice looking but I am not sure what an average selling price is for either.


----------



## playdohh22

j.press herringbone tweed sack 44R-


seller recently threw a lot of press items on ebay. same seller aforementioned by dshell. why doesn't he just offer it in the exchange? save some ebay fees.


----------



## clemsontiger

playdohh22 said:


> 4
> 
> seller recently threw a lot of press items on ebay. same seller aforementioned by dshell. why doesn't he just offer it in the exchange? save some ebay fees.


I suggested that to him when he first listed some items. I guess he assumes that he'll make more. Or, he may not browse the Trad forum.


----------



## pvpatty

The ultimate trad sweater?


----------



## pvpatty

*Brooks Brothers Camel Hair leather btn blazer 38R*


----------



## dshell

That puppy with the bean hunting boot made me laugh!

Here is a nice looking A/F Hacking Tweed:


----------



## Joe Tradly

My tradly items are now on the 'Bay.

Shipping waived for AAAT members.

No bids on anything yet! 11 hrs. to go!

BB Tweed sack coat 44R:


BB sack Suit 42R:


Blackwatch belt, 40:



And the red cords, 38 x 31:





JB


----------



## Joe Beamish

Wow! That thing is gorgeous



dshell said:


> That puppy with the bean hunting boot made me laugh!
> 
> Here is a nice looking A/F Hacking Tweed:


----------



## jamgood

dshell said:


> That puppy with the bean hunting boot made me laugh!
> 
> Here is a nice looking A/F Hacking Tweed:


That's a Donegal tweed jacket for field shooting.

Hacking jackets have slanted pockets for easy access whilst astride Traveller.

For the vintage thrifters: www.steelzipper.com/ACWA.html


----------



## dshell

jamgood said:


> That's a Donegal tweed jacket for field shooting.
> 
> Hacking jackets have slanted pockets for easy access whilst astride Traveller.


Jamgood, thanks for setting me straight. :icon_smile:


----------



## dshell

Grenson for Paul Stuart penny loafers in size 10AA.
(14 hours to go, and currently at $33.)



Same seller has some AE Kiltie Tassel Loafers in 8D, also ~$35 with 14 hours to go.

Chipp grey sack suit:


Paul Stuart 3-button Madras (I can't see waist suppression, but I've been wrong several times before):


Nice Paul Stuart 3-button jacket with pleated patch pockets... BIN $29-


----------



## pvpatty

MENS WOOLRICH WOOL COAT SZ M NAVY


----------



## dshell

Nice BB Yellow Cotton Raincoat, too large for me:


----------



## JLAnderson

*And this for JamGood, ...*

... who turned me on to Drumohr cashmere sweaters. It's a large, NWOT zip, cashmere cardigan with one bid for $99:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

pvpatty said:


> MENS WOOLRICH WOOL COAT SZ M NAVY


Woolrich makes some really nice stuff and the prices haven't (yet) haven't been crazy inflated so there's till some deals out there.


----------



## playdohh22

j.press tweed gray herringbone sports coat 44L $15BIN-


----------



## AldenPyle

Vintage 60's LL Bean Duck Canvas Hunting Jacket NOS 46


----------



## Got Shell?

*Cheap BB Shell LHS?*

10.5 Near New BB LHS in black - looks like shell to me, BIN $99


----------



## rebel222

Got Shell? said:


> 10.5 Near New BB LHS in black - looks like shell to me, BIN $99


I am voting not shell. That seller lists a lot of shoes and knows the difference.


----------



## Got Shell?

All logic would tell me they are not shell (the box, doesn't say shell on the sole), but look at the forefoot. No small creases, but a dull sheen. These have been lightly worn, so the forefoot should have small creases. I could obviously be wrong, and if they had heavier use it would be easier to tell.


----------



## wnh

Got Shell? said:


> All logic would tell me they are not shell (the box, doesn't say shell on the sole), but look at the forefoot. No small creases, but a dull sheen. These have been lightly worn, so the forefoot should have small creases. I could obviously be wrong, and if they had heavier use it would be easier to tell.


Look at the heels, though. They look like they've been tried on once, worn just long enough to get a couple of dings, and then removed. I'd be surprised if the previous owner even got a whole day's worth of wear out of them. Looks like they simply haven't been worn long enough to have creased, assuming they're calf. Then again, they lack the stitching across the top of the tongue (which the BB LHS also lacks, compared to the calf), so who knows.

A great price for practically unworn shoes, either way.


----------



## wnh

I hate posting things like this, because I don't want to impede anyone's chances of winning, but goodness me is this thing beautiful.

Brooks Brothers (Makers) 3-piece charcoal flannel suit, 39R 36x31.






And here's a nice Brooks Brothers sack jacket, though the lapels might be on the wide side. Check out the patch pockets. Size 39S, but would probably work for a 38.


----------



## rebel222

wnh said:


> Look at the heels, though. They look like they've been tried on once, worn just long enough to get a couple of dings, and then removed. I'd be surprised if the previous owner even got a whole day's worth of wear out of them. Looks like they simply haven't been worn long enough to have creased, assuming they're calf. Then again, they lack the stitching across the top of the tongue (which the LHS also lacks, compared to the calf), so who knows.
> 
> A great price for practically unworn shoes, either way.


My LHS that I am currently wearing have stitching across the top of the tongue, so I don't think that means anything.


----------



## Got Shell?

BB LHSs have no stitching on the tongue. Alden LHSs have it.


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*Golf Cap*

Not extreme trad, but a great price for this brand hat, $24 at my local golf shop


----------



## wnh

^ Are you serious? That thing is ugly. :crazy: Is $17 for a hideous hat really that good of a deal?


I think by "not extreme trad" what you really meant was "This has no place being mentioned here."


The same seller, however, has a beautiful Southwick doeskin flannel blazer from Cable Car Clothiers, size 44R. BIN of $260.


----------



## Speas

wnh said:


> ^ Are you serious? That thing is ugly. :crazy: Is $17 for a hideous hat really that good of a deal?
> 
> I think by "not extreme trad" what you really meant was "This has no place being mentioned here."


Methinks that must be his own listing. Good seller though.


----------



## wnh

Speas said:


> Methinks that must be his own listing. Good seller though.


I suspect you're right. Half this guy's posts are on this thread, and it seems that all of them point to items from the same seller.


----------



## Reddington

wnh said:


> I suspect you're right. Half this guy's posts are on this thread, and it seems that all of them point to items from the same seller.


Also, both the poster and the eBay seller are located in the San Fran area. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## playdohh22

i concur. according to the locations, they are both in the san francisco area. but the seller _did_ mention this -

"$24 at my local golf shop"

so perhaps the seller intended to post that here?


----------



## jamgood

JLAnderson said:


> ... who turned me on to Drumohr cashmere sweaters. It's a large, NWOT zip, cashmere cardigan with one bid for $99:


Apologies for the delayed response. That sweater was listed earlier at a much lower price. Different pictures. I think it's being flipped. No, another sweater of the same type with a specific store label is very unlikely. It's from a women's Rubinnaci shop in Italy, regardless of the measurements. The original Drumohr has been out of business since earlier in this century. The name was acquired by some Italian entity. I don't think it's new. The earlier listing had a readable label indicating Scots manufacture. Caveat emptor.


----------



## MarkfromMD

playdohh22 said:


> j.press tweed gray herringbone sports coat 44L $15BIN-


I broke down and bought this the night you posted it playdohh, thanks for the heads up.

Received the coat today and it is in excellent condition, no flaws whatsoever. I'm not sure what they usually go for but I am happy with the price ($21 after shipping) almost no padding in the shoulders and the roll from 3/2 is nice


----------



## dshell

Vintage GB made 55% Wool, 45% Cotton 15.5 collar Viyella in black watch:


----------



## martinchristopher

*3 piece tweed suit*

Tweed suit with waistcoat and side vented jacket


----------



## Got Shell?

*AE Leeds Black Shell 12B 39.99*

These are shell and have been reheeled with a solid rubber heel, if anyone is a 12B, this is an absolute steal for one of AE's best styles in shell. 0 Bids so far, ending in 19 hrs. Hopefully I didn't spoil this deal for anyone, but I'd hate to see these go unsold this time around.


----------



## swb120

*Beautiful Brooks Bros. loden coat in 38*

How I wish this were my size!


----------



## Got Shell?

This is the link for the aforementioned Leeds - I just realized I didn't put it in my original post. 9 hrs and counting...


----------



## Green3

J Press 40R Blackwatch sportsjacket


----------



## rebel222

*WOW*

I posted these are SF, but I thought I would share them here.

Check out these AS shoes on Ebay.
WOW


----------



## Reddington

rebel222 said:


> I posted these are SF, but I thought I would share them here.
> 
> Check out these AS shoes on Ebay.
> WOW


Sorry, but those are hideous.


----------



## rebel222

Here are some really cool NOS Vintage Florsheim Wingtips. They are not longwings. If they were my size, I would scoop them up in a hearbeat. Size 13B


----------



## Patrick06790

very low bidding for this BB GF sack, 42R. Doesn't appear to be anything wrong with it. Good seller, done business with him before. I'd take a run at this but I absolutely do not need any more STUFF.


----------



## Pentheos

Low, low price for BB / Alden shell loafers 9.5 C/E. Will end at 7:00pm eastern:


----------



## Got Shell?

The 684 often goes for much less than the 986 on ebay, even in shell. I picked up a pair recently for even less. Always a nice score.


----------



## Flashy

*3 piece BB sack*

I found this on ebay tonight:

44R. Could be the model for the illustration in tintin's employee handbook.


----------



## nerdykarim

NWT: , size M
$69.99/obo
Remember to use Live cashback for 25% off


----------



## rebel222

Cigar WHISKEY Shell Cordovan Wingtip Alden Boots in 12E:
$725 BIN


----------



## Joe Tradly

Flashy said:


> I found this on ebay tonight:
> 
> 44R. Could be the model for the illustration in tintin's employee handbook.


Beautiful suit, but another unfortunate error on the seller's part. The chest measures 44". That doesn't mean it's a 44. Probably more like a 41 or 40, and given it's length, I might also call it an "L".

JB


----------



## nzouk77

Some Johnston & Murphy brown shoes...


----------



## wnh

nzouk77 said:


> Some Johnston & Murphy brown shoes...


Really? Did you not get the memo? Might I assume you're the seller?


----------



## rebel222

MMMMMM
Wiskey Shell Norwegians in a 10D!!!!


----------



## Pentheos

*Perfect trad bag*

Bidding is still low:


----------



## trolperft

New Baracuta g-9 harrington size44
BIN£49.95

New AE orleans (bucks) 9.5D&10D
BIN$50
https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjjhetzel4dcs


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers Makers plaid tweed 3/2 sack, 42-44R (maybe--whatever it is, it's not a 46R like the listing states). Currently $16.49 shipped.

Check out the flecks of color:


----------



## trolperft

NOS Florsheim royal imperial tassel loafers 13D
BIN US $99.99


----------



## clemsontiger

trolperft said:


> New AE orleans (bucks) 9.5D&10D
> BIN$50
> https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjjhetzel4dcs


Thanks for the heads up; I upgraded my cheap pair from STP.


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

Patrick06790 said:


> very low bidding for this BB GF sack, 42R. Doesn't appear to be anything wrong with it. Good seller, done business with him before. I'd take a run at this but I absolutely do not need any more STUFF.


ARGH. Wish I'd seen this sooner.


----------



## nerdykarim

$38 BIN
These are the ones with the knot on both sides, not the ones with the swivel-back. My pair is marked sterling, but this seller can't seem to find a marking on this pair. If you only have one pair of cufflinks, this is the pair to have.


----------



## Markus

*Shell cordovan tassel loafers, 10.5D and 11C*

<https://cgi.ebay.com/Shell-Cordovan-Tassle-Loafers-10-5D-similar-to-Alden_W0QQitemZ290279448066QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Men_s_Shoes?hash=item290279448066&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318>

and

<https://cgi.ebay.com/Shell-Cordovan-Tassle-Loafers-11C-similar-to-Alden_W0QQitemZ290279454146QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Men_s_Shoes?hash=item290279454146&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318>

and I admit I am the seller. Interested Ask Andy people can PM me with reasonable offers up until I start getting bids.


----------



## boatshoe

Just saw this J Press 42L overcoat. I'd get it, but I'm not sure if it would fit.


----------



## nzouk77

Two Hermes Ties:





One Brioni



... and yes, I am the seller ...


----------



## Taliesin

Trad. Brioni. Not usually a peanut-butter-and-chocolate moment.


----------



## wnh

Taliesin said:


> Trad. Brioni. Not usually a peanut-butter-and-chocolate moment.


Yeah. This really isn't the place to be hawking your own stuff. If it's appropriate, great. If not, please advertise it elsewhere.


----------



## playdohh22

Taliesin said:


> Trad. Brioni. Not usually a peanut-butter-and-chocolate moment.


it _is_ for kitonbrioni.


----------



## jhcam8

Vintage J.Press suit starting at $99:


----------



## swb120

2 nice NWOT MTM sack suits for a 40R with working buttonholes:


----------



## gsi

New AE Grayson tassel loafers 8 D Decent deal especially with the live.com discount.


----------



## trolperft

New but imperfect AE Randolph in shell cordovan 8.5EEE
BIN US $189.99


----------



## Acacian

*old Bean ble Norwegian sweater - 2.75 hours left - no bids yet*

Meant to say "blue" in the title...Size Large - starting bid is $15...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Weren't those going for like $5 last winter on ebay?
I remember being priced out of a few.


----------



## Acacian

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Weren't those going for like $5 last winter on ebay? I remember being priced out of a few.


There was one auction just before Christmas where an old blue Bean Norwegian went for something like $110. Someone just got lucky and snagged that one for $15


----------



## nerdykarim

Brooks Brothers herringbone 3/2 sack, 40R


----------



## nerdykarim

42L Brooks Brothers sack
This item looks totally sweet.


Seller also has a camelhair sack in sz 44.


----------



## trolperft

J&M Heidelbergs(penny loafers) in burgandy&black 8.5D
BIN $39.99

Looks like they are good old models.



Foghorn said:


> Those were made by Johnston & Murphy for Brooks Brothers. Brooks discontinued that model & went with Sebago. The shoe was upgraded & sold by J&M as the Heidelberg. Sadly that shoe is longer available. I used to buy the Brooks model at the Genesco outlet for $25-$30 in the late 80's - very early 90's.
> F


----------



## trolperft

vintage Florsheim imperial Kenmoor split toes 8.5D
BIN US $38.50


----------



## nerdykarim

8.5's keep popping up today...this is crazy.

I just BIN'ed a potentially-shell cordovan pair of longwings. And then I made an offer on the burgundy Aristocrafts [I'm secretly hoping it'll get rejected or someone else will buy them.] I can't justify another shoe purchase. Those Florsheims are amazing...very nice find.


----------



## nerdykarim

This looks like a with a quilted lining.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I've seen a few ebay listings with BINs refer to some sort of 25% off you get through a couple companies (microsoft?) if you buy an item with a BIN.

Does anyone know about this?
Is it legit?


----------



## nerdykarim

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I've seen a few ebay listings with BINs refer to some sort of 25% off you get through a couple companies (microsoft?) if you buy an item with a BIN.
> 
> Does anyone know about this?
> Is it legit?


I haven't used it yet, but it is legit. My understanding is that it was recently reduced to 15%.

It is to promote Microsoft's Live Search and you can find more information/sign up here.


----------



## trolperft

NIB POLO ribbon loafers(made by C&J) 9D
BIN US $89.99


----------



## katon




----------



## nerdykarim

currently at $37


----------



## AlanC

^Oooooo...aaaaahhhh..


----------



## robb01

Good find on those shoes, love them :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

If the Live.com cashback is working it's quite a deal with BIN. I owned and sold a pair of these once. They're gorgeous shoes, and every bit the equal of Alden.


----------



## Reddington

*BB University Blazer*

FYI&#8230;. it appears the Brooks Brothers University Blazers are now making their way to the clearance center in North Carolina. I recently picked up another BB University blazer from one of the regular eBay BB sellers in NC.

It wasn't listed as a university blazer, but as a navy blazer (which is correct). However, the buttons gave it away and I grabbed it with BIN.

So, if you've been looking for a Brooks Brothers University Blazer, now may be your last opportunity. It's such a great jacket, I hope BB brings it back or someone replicates it. (Scott Anderson.....are you listening?) :icon_smile_wink:

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Miket61

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=971127&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Khaki

Not on eBay, but I thought that a sack suit on clearance at Brooks might warrant some attention - still a good range of sizes...


----------



## Bradford

AlanC said:


> If the Live.com cashback is working it's quite a deal with BIN. I owned and sold a pair of these once. They're gorgeous shoes, and every bit the equal of Alden.


They may be a good deal now, but these shoes were an even better deal when he got them from the original seller and outbid me on the pair. It was a few months ago, so I can't pull up the original purchase price, but I can just say that 747Pooh is making a nice little profit here.


----------



## rebel222

Bradford said:


> They may be a good deal now, but these shoes were an even better deal when he got them from the original seller and outbid me on the pair. It was a few months ago, so I can't pull up the original purchase price, but I can just say that 747Pooh is making a nice little profit here.


That's how you know they aren't shell. That seller knows his shoes, and he is not advertising them as shell.


----------



## The Deacon

As the seller, I have to admit that these are perhaps the most perplexing shoes I've dealt with in terms of determining whether or not they are shell cordovan. I am still not iron clad certain( but 80% will have to do). I'm treating them as calf to limit my liability. I have been wrong once before and it got nasty before things smoothed out and the aggreived buyer has since been my most loyal repeat customer for shell sales.


----------



## mainy

Hey guys
getting rid of a bunch of super tradly stuff on ebay this week, thought I'd post up the links. Also in my other auctions are some striped ties from Brooks, and some other classic wear. Thanks

Brooks 3/2 Sack 
blazer:


JPress sack suit:


Awesome 3 piece goldenfleece sack:


3 piece southwick sack:


vintage brooks 346 3 piece sack:


vintage 2 piece heavy flannel sack suit:


----------



## playdohh22

green j.press duffle coat 40R BIN- $60


----------



## AlanC

^Wow. If I didn't have a duffle I'd be all over that. I'm tempted anyway, as it is! Is the Live.com discount still working?


----------



## maestrom

AlanC said:


> ^Wow. If I didn't have a duffle I'd be all over that. I'm tempted anyway, as it is! Is the Live.com discount still working?


Yes, but it's way down. 8% back.


----------



## rebel222

These are gonna go quick. 10C Alden for BB Black Shell Tassel Loafers. $100 BIN


----------



## katon




----------



## dshell

Here is a Grenfell for (vintage) A & F 100% Cotton trench, $300 BIN. If only it weren't 44, I'd be all over this.


----------



## MarkfromMD

Orvis Harris Tweed, preowned, 44L currently at $7 with 3 days left. I would buy it but I am out of closet space for sport coats now!


----------



## TweedyDon

MarkfromMD said:


> Orvis Harris Tweed, preowned, 44L currently at $7 with 3 days left. I would buy it but I am out of closet space for sport coats now!


This seems to be one of the weirdly-sized Orvis offerings; very roomy chest, and slightly short sleeves!


----------



## superpacker

Hey guys. My dad asked me to put up an awesome green flannel blazer on the bay for him. I would like to keep it myself, but our jacket sizing is very different. Its in great shape, but beyond a tailors abilities to adjust it for me. so he deiced to sell it. We had to guess at the size because the size label was missing and it is smaller than his current suit size. For more accuracy I would check out the measurements listed. you all might want to check it out:


----------



## aen

*42R 3button blazer from J Press*


----------



## Joe Beamish

*42 Press blazer*

Someone could get lucky -- or not -- with this wild card.


----------



## charlie500

*GTH lime green pants.*

Mens Lime Green High Meadow Pants 36 x 30 ORVIS.


----------



## M. Charles

A nice 40R loden cloth 3/2 sack by the now defunct Huntington Clothiers. Lapels are a bit wide at 4", though.


----------



## trolperft

Vintage BASS SPORTOCASIN GOLF shoes 9.5D


----------



## stfu

*these pants are red.*

Wow, these are red pants:

NWT ... flat front .... and really, really, really red.......


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*BB Vintage sack shawl collar DJ*

BB Vintage sack shawl collar DJ

$10! Not bad.


----------



## stfu

*Some one here should own this pair of Bills*


----------



## Taliesin

*??*

$235 buy it now for a BB Black Fleece tie:

When you can get the same tie at BB dot com for $150 at full retail.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB_B...&Section_Id=830&CurSeq=0&topParent=menapparel

Strange. I also think it's unfortunate that Brooks itself has put this copy on its web page:



> As worn by Jennifer Aniston on the cover of the January 2009 GQ magazine.


----------



## clemsontiger

Someone jump on this:

. I really wanted it but it's too long for me.


----------



## randomdude

stfu said:


>


This plaid is kind of a mystery to me. What kind is it? Would it be more suitable for warmer or cooler weather, or is it year-round? What shirt and shoes would you wear with it?


----------



## mjo_1

Here's a decent looking 3/2 Brooks blazer. The size is right, (40R), but what the heck is a "Brooksgate?" Is that good or bad?



Brooks/Alden shell PTB's...I'd bid on these but I'm a poor college student. This seller has had some good stuff lately, like that green Huntington blazer listed above. I hope someone from the forum won it...I now regret not jumping on it.



Navy/white LL Bean Norwegian sweater, large. $29.99 BIN




Michael


----------



## mjo_1

Sorry, but it wouldn't let me edit my post. I thought the blazer I listed above was a wrongly buttoned 3/2, as it has 2 button cuffs, but now I'm not so sure. Upon closer examination, it may be darted but I can't tell.

Anyway, here's a real deal, seemingly higher quality one (although more expensive)



Michael


----------



## Green3

Footjoy WHITE tassels.


----------



## jhcam8

Taliesin said:


> $235 buy it now for a BB Black Fleece tie:
> 
> When you can get the same tie at BB dot com for $150 at full retail.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB_B...&Section_Id=830&CurSeq=0&topParent=menapparel
> 
> Strange. I also think it's unfortunate that Brooks itself has put this copy on its web page:


Now it's down to $215 BIN - I wonder how it's authenticated...


----------



## Bradford

Green3 said:


> Footjoy WHITE tassels.


Maybe if you live in Palm Springs.


----------



## dandypauper

Bradford said:


> Maybe if you live in Palm Springs.


Andy lives in Palm Springs! So does my grandfather. Hey, I'd buy 'em if they were my size. I don't know how often I'd get to wear them, but for $25, I'd take my chances, I think.


----------



## clemsontiger

Bradford said:


> Maybe if you live in Palm Springs.


Del Boca Vista


----------



## Green3

clemsontiger said:


> Del Boca Vista


My friend Jack Klompas lives there - you should see his astronaut pen.

I would grab the shoes if they were my size - great for the grillroom after a round, at the very least they would annoy my friends.

Maybe one could use them in place of white bucks.


----------



## TMMKC

Green3 said:


> My friend Jack Klompas lives there - you should see his astronaut pen.
> 
> I would grab the shoes if they were my size - great for the grillroom after a round, at the very least they would annoy my friends.
> 
> Maybe one could use them in place of white bucks.


Mandelbaum! Mandelbaum! I believe it was Boca Del Vista, Phase 2.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mannix

clemsontiger said:


> Del Boca Vista


I put a Cadillac into a lake once there....


----------



## clemsontiger

TMMKC said:


> Mandelbaum! Mandelbaum! I believe it was Boca Del Vista, Phase 2.:icon_smile_big:


It was Del Boca Vista. Technically, when Morty was the brains behind Kramer's running for president, it was Phase 3. But when he was originally president, it was phase 2. Maybe he moved after being impeached?


----------



## Green3

*Do your research*



clemsontiger said:


> It was Del Boca Vista. Technically, when Morty was the brains behind Kramer's running for president, it was Phase 3. But when he was originally president, it was phase 2. Maybe he moved after being impeached?


The archives of the Boca Breeze must be online.


----------



## mjo_1

Beautiful whiskey longwings, but $1200?? I wonder what retail for these would be (if even available)



Maybe some day if I ever get out of school.


Michael


----------



## rebel222

mjo_1 said:


> Beautiful whiskey longwings, but $1200?? I wonder what retail for these would be (if even available)
> 
> Maybe some day if I ever get out of school.
> 
> Michael


They would retail for around $550-$600, but they haven't been made in years.


----------



## Green3

mjo_1 said:


> Beautiful whiskey longwings, but $1200?? I wonder what retail for these would be (if even available)
> 
> Maybe some day if I ever get out of school.
> 
> Michael


I saw those on there before. I guess he only needs to find one buyer at that price.

I much prefer the cigar colour.


----------



## Patrick06790

mjo_1 said:


> Beautiful whiskey longwings, but $1200?? I wonder what retail for these would be (if even available)
> 
> Maybe some day if I ever get out of school.
> 
> Michael


He's got a cool knife for sale too. Only $1150.


----------



## boatshoe

A little expensive, but there's a shawl lapel single button sack tuxedo from BB 346. If the waist was an inch bigger I'd get it myself. 41 long, 35x30


----------



## M. Charles

Lot of 5 J. Press etc. belts:



J. Press golf tie:



J. Press shaggy dog sweater:


----------



## M. Charles

*more shaggy dogs*

2 more J. Press shaggy dogs, medium, in fern green and navy. $39.99


----------



## jhcam8

Patrick06790 said:


> He's got a cool knife for sale too. Only $1150.


If I bought both I could slit my throat after I sobered up!


----------



## dshell

Here is quite a nice vintage sears (NOS) Madras long sleeve button down:


Too large for me


----------



## dshell

This CCC summer sport coat 40R, looks like it is a sack. Can be had for $26.00 BIN.


----------



## TweedyDon

I like Bay Rum aftershave... but a gallon?!


----------



## heimskringla

TweedyDon said:


> I like Bay Rum aftershave... but a gallon?!


A gallon of Bay Rum is excessive... goodness.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Here are some vintage wingtips I just put up:










Allen-Edmonds Bagley
Size 10 D










Florsheim Royal Imperial Kenmoor
Size 12 D


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Might be wholly inappropriate to post here, but I saw this on the mister mort blog:

CEGO has some really nice deadstock Tartan Scarves for $20 and $25
https://mistermort.typepad.com/mister_mort/2009/01/tartan-recovery.html


----------



## dshell

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Might be wholly inappropriate to post here...


I for one appreciate it, thank you.


----------



## danskef

And from that website:

"The funny thing is, people think light colors are for summer only" 

It makes me wonder if what we use as scarves wasn't previously used on another part of the body


----------



## P Hudson

This looks like a nice 39R (x 31W) Gold Chipp sack suit. A bit smaller and I would give it a try.


----------



## Jack.

*Maybe more English than Trad*


----------



## Taliesin

New in box sock garters from the old Yale Co-op:


----------



## trolperft

NOS black Florsheim imperial kenmoor wingtip 8.5C BIN$145


----------



## M. Charles

Andover Shop albert slippers, not sure of the size, but probably too small for me.


----------



## Green3

AE Essex chili grain beefrolls, 9.5 B


----------



## boatshoe

If these shoes were wide, they'd be on my feet right now.


----------



## Errowen

*Changes to eBay search tools*

I rely on eBay for many of my clothing purchases -- over 670 to this point in time. Maybe that is why I am so frustrated with eBay's recent introduction of a "new improved search experience" which will ultimately replace the existing search tool.

There are several things the old search engine would do that crash the new one, and I think the new one overall is less useful for serious eBay shoppers. Two examples:

1) Using the original search engine, I created and saved a search for dress shirts in my 17-35 size, adding the negative search terms "-(polyester, poly, french)." This weeds out cotton-poly blend shirts, and french cuffs (which, when I buy them, tend to stay in the closet.)

In the "new search experience" it is not possible to search with only negative terms. The search crashes out to the eBay start page. That's an improvement?:crazy:

2) I often buy gifts for the female members of my family on eBay. Suppose I want a cocktail dress, size 8, no polyester, no rayon, but with a little stretch to ensure fit, and not black. I can search "stretch -(black, poly, polyester, rayon)" using both tools.

In the original search tool, if I don't find anything and decide to include black, I can just delete "black" from the exclusion list and click the search button.

That is NOT possible in the "new search experience" -- delete "black" and the search will crash out to the eBay dresses category, showing 880000 listings. The entire search has to be recreated. VERY frustrating. 

I wanted to bring these shortcomings to eBay's attention, but there is NO WAY to do so. Ebay's Community includes a forum in which user's can share comments with each other, and I suppose eBay staff may monitor some of the postings. Great.

These fundamental problems suggest that the search engine programming is being done by people who have NEVER USED eBay, and who have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA how customers use it.

I need eBay. But I hate eBay. One of these days, probably after eBay's subsidiary PayPal rips me off on the exchange rate for the thousandth time, I'll decide I hate it more than I need it.

Errowen


----------



## Tradical

Ben Silver Donegal tweed jacket, 44L:


----------



## Carolopolis

Allen Edmonds McClain wingtips, size 15


----------



## TweedyDon

Tradical said:


> Ben Silver Donegal tweed jacket, 44L:


That's a very nice jacket! But if the measurements are correct. it seems more like a 41-42L than a 44L, yes? Does anyone have experience with BS's jacket sizing, in case someone here would like to bid? (Not me--I predict this will be way out of my thrift-store orientated price range!)


----------



## wnh

Errowen said:


> 1) Using the original search engine, I created and saved a search for dress shirts in my 17-35 size, adding the negative search terms "-(polyester, poly, french)." This weeds out cotton-poly blend shirts, and french cuffs (which, when I buy them, tend to stay in the closet.)
> 
> In the "new search experience" it is not possible to search with only negative terms. The search crashes out to the eBay start page. That's an improvement?:crazy:


You can generally get around this by just using a very basic term. In this case, I'd search "shirt -(polyester, poly, french)" in your size. Annoying, and may not always work as well as before, but it's better than nothing.



> 2) I often buy gifts for the female members of my family on eBay. Suppose I want a cocktail dress, size 8, no polyester, no rayon, but with a little stretch to ensure fit, and not black. I can search "stretch -(black, poly, polyester, rayon)" using both tools.
> 
> In the original search tool, if I don't find anything and decide to include black, I can just delete "black" from the exclusion list and click the search button.
> 
> That is NOT possible in the "new search experience" -- delete "black" and the search will crash out to the eBay dresses category, showing 880000 listings. The entire search has to be recreated. VERY frustrating.


This is very annoying. I don't look around on eBay much, and when I have I've been able to quickly get back where I need to when this happens, but I imagine there's something that can be done.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a grey seersucker, looks like a sack to me. A little pricey for "vintage," perhaps, but seller has good marks.


----------



## trolperft

NOS Florsheim plain vamp mocs, dating back to 1964. Very similar to Yuma.11B
BIN= US $45.99


----------



## C. Sharp

Viyella Madras shirt



Walk Over Bucks


----------



## nwinn

London Fog Bucket Hat (Navy/Burgundy band)
Medium (7 - 7.5)


----------



## rebel222

Some cool Orvis Chukkas size 9D


----------



## heimskringla

If wore anything close to a 9D, I would buy them.


----------



## safetyfast

I don't know if they are the same, but I own a pair of Orvis nubuck chukkas. They are horribly uncomfortable.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Vintage Regal wingtips 9D


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

not an ebay listing, but a heads up...

Was at "1/2 of 1/2" (the discount store) yesterday, and they had gotten in a bunch of Bill's Khakis, really cheap. I only checked out my size (32), but there were lots of M2P.
Those of you near a 1/2 of 1/2 might want to check it out.


----------



## Patrick06790

They're cool, but not _that_ cool.


----------



## Buster Brown

Patrick06790 said:


> They're cool, but not _that_ cool.


The recession strikes! Weren't these being offered for something like $1200 last year?


----------



## C. Sharp

Here is a vintage Yale sweater 




Here is a picture of a student wearing one


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Taliesin said:


> $235 buy it now for a BB Black Fleece tie:
> 
> When you can get the same tie at BB dot com for $150 at full retail.
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB_B...&Section_Id=830&CurSeq=0&topParent=menapparel
> 
> Strange. I also think it's unfortunate that Brooks itself has put this copy on its web page:


Found this tie in a thrift store today $1.99.


----------



## TDI GUY

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Found this tie in a thrift store today $1.99.


Wow. Greatest thrift find ever, perhaps?


----------



## trolperft

BB shell cordovan tassel loafers BIN-$199.95 9D


----------



## ardbeg1977

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Found this tie in a thrift store today $1.99.


I am curious Thom, what type of thrift stores do you go to? Goodwill, SA, something different? I have never come across such nice stuff at mine. You are a lucky gent.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Actually, now that I _read_ the post I quoted... mine is not a black fleece it's an old (but nwt) plain old BB one (my bad).

When that thing was first posted I loved the tie, and saved the picture of it on my desktop, hoping to find a stafford or something knockoff. So I was waaay too excietd to find it.

I just go to Goodwill and Salvation Army. 
Really, I think it's just about being diligent. I used to never find anything when I didn't go very often or look as throughly (I'm not in a very fashionable or trad part of the country).


----------



## Peak and Pine

Taliesin said:


> *I think it's unfortunate that Brooks itself has put this copy on its web page:*


The copy in question was a reference to a scantily clad Jennifer Anniston wearing a BB tie on the cover of GQ. Huff. Puff. T'was one of the best GQ covers ever. BB may have been founded in 1818, but they didn't stay there don'tcha know.​


----------



## Taliesin

Peak and Pine said:


> The copy in question was a reference to a scantily clad Jennifer Anniston wearing a BB tie on the cover of GQ. Huff. Puff. T'was one of the best GQ covers ever. BB may have been founded in 1818, but they didn't stay there don'tcha know.​


Reasonable minds can differ on this, I suppose, but I prefer to keep neckties and bikini tops entirely separate in my mind.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Taliesin said:


> *Reasonable minds can differ on this*, I suppose, but I prefer to keep neckties and bikini tops entirely separate in my mind.


Yeah but reason can take a back seat when it comes to JA, no?
​


----------



## jhcam8

J Press, 37/38


----------



## AldenPyle

trolperft said:


> BB shell cordovan tassel loafers BIN-$199.95 9D


Thanks, trolperft. You are going to bankrupt me one of these days.


----------



## C. Sharp

*31 Beer jacket?*

Is this a Yale version of the Princeton Beer jacket?

Yale CO-OP Shoes 12 AAA, Looks like the heels were replaced


----------



## charlie500

I thought someone on here was looking for a red Filson mackinaw.


----------



## trolperft

New CCC red sweater made in Scotland size42 BIN US $14.95


----------



## nerdykarim

trolperft said:


> New CCC red sweater made in Scotland size42 BIN US $14.95


Very slick find.


----------



## Buster Brown

*shell longwings?*

They're described by the seller as "brown." The photos make me wonder if they're actually oxblood shell. Note especially the heel in the first photo. That sure looks like the half rubber, half leather heel AE reserves for its shell offerings.


----------



## wnh

^ Looks like shell to me.


----------



## dport86

thanks for the heads up guys. have been waiting for a pair of seconds in 8e to come into the Cabazon store. Now I can take a run at these. if any other AAAC member wants them too, please PM me, they are a little large for me.


----------



## trolperft

NOS J&M spectator tassel loafers BIN $99.99 8D


----------



## smets

*CHIPP OUTERWEAR*

Interesting vintage Chipp coat:


----------



## Buster Brown

*Not quite eBay ...*

... but still of potential interest:


----------



## TDI GUY

*The Ultimate in Trad Mass Transportation?*

Allen Edmonds Bus!!!!


----------



## C. Sharp

Looks like someone is getting a decent pair of shoes at a decent price. Barrie hand grade in 8.5


----------



## randomdude

TDI GUY said:


> Allen Edmonds Bus!!!!


Hilarious! Great catch TDI guy!


----------



## C. Sharp

Brooks Brothers Tennis sweater L 

32 Corbin Oxford cloth pants 

Interesting Tweed jacket


----------



## trolperft

New AE Byron cap-toe in brown 11.5B BIN US $69.00


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cool pants ^
Corbin has some interesting brand names, I've seen a pair of wool tartans trousers with a tag that said " 'The Natural Shoulder' by Corbin".


----------



## dandypauper

C. Sharp said:


> Interesting Tweed jacket


Can someone help me out with this? It says size 41, but 17" shoulders seem too small for a 41. I'm usually a 41 or 42 R or L, but would be a 40 were it not for my broad shoulders, so that's usually the dimension I'm most concerned about.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## TDI GUY

dandypauper said:


> Can someone help me out with this? It says size 41, but 17" shoulders seem too small for a 41. I'm usually a 41 or 42 R or L, but would be a 40 were it not for my broad shoulders, so that's usually the dimension I'm most concerned about.
> 
> Thanks
> Matt


I don't think its a 41. The 21" chest measurement suggests its probably a 40. If the shoulders are actually 17" it may even be smaller than that. That said, it might be worth an email to the seller to see how they measured the jacket.


----------



## C. Sharp

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Cool pants ^
> Corbin has some interesting brand names, I've seen a pair of wool tartans trousers with a tag that said " 'The Natural Shoulder' by Corbin".


I really like the label on these Madras Corbin's

I own this pair of Corbin's but they were made for a 32 and under waist with really skinny legs. They definitely do not fit.


----------



## DocHolliday

TDI GUY said:


> I don't think its a 41. The 21" chest measurement suggests its probably a 40. If the shoulders are actually 17" it may even be smaller than that. That said, it might be worth an email to the seller to see how they measured the jacket.


I would guess it was cut with a traditional 4-inch allowance, making it a 38. But as you say, the narrow shoulders may be snug even for a 38.


----------



## trolperft

J-D McGeorge Shetland Aagyle sweater made in Scotland US S BIN $19.99


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

C. Sharp said:


> I really like the label on these Madras Corbin's
> 
> I own this pair of Corbin's but they were made for a 32 and under waist with really skinny legs. They definitely do not fit.


32 waist eh? if you ever want to sell them...

Corbin does have some great labels.
If I had more free time, and more disposable income, I think it'd be fun to start a label collection. I save a cool blog a while back of pictures of old BB shirt tags.

Some fun brands I've encountered while thrifting:
"Ivy Classics"
"Ivy Traditional"
"The Natural Shoulder"
"Am-Jack"


----------



## dshell

This tweed is darted, so not traditional in a trad american sense. Nevertheless, the colors of in that houndstooth and overcheck are quite nice.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Three pairs of *FootJoy tassel loafers* in excellent condition. These are still made in the USA and fit very generously. For example, I wear a 10.5E in Alden Aberdeen tassel but a 10E in the FootJoys. (I would place quality a notch or two below AE, but they fit me far better than anything AE and Alden offer, so in that sense I personally think they're better.) The calfskin is matte when brand-new, but as the brown ones in the third link below demonstrate, regular use of shoe polish will create a nice, quality shine.

I think the full retail cost for these shoes is a bit too much, so don't miss these!


----------



## Mannix

These shoes are so cool, too bad they aren't in my size. Here's the link, check them out.


----------



## nerdykarim

Mannix said:


> These shoes are so cool, too bad they aren't in my size. Here's the link, check them out.


I'm pretty sure they're not Alden, since they're made in Italy. Just a heads up.


----------



## Distinctive

nerdykarim said:


> I'm pretty sure they're not Alden, since they're made in Italy. Just a heads up.


That and Alden never made for polo...we should report him for keyword spamming:devil:

How's Athens treating you?


----------



## Patrick06790

Says it's tan but photo looks olive to me.

I have one, otherwise I'd be bidding.


----------



## dport86

*florsheim royal imperial shell cordos 10.5D*

hey: unlisted as such but sure look like shell to me:

ITEM NUMBER 
190290322520







https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190290322520&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38.l1313%26_nkw%3D190290322520%2509%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

bid is currently $6.


----------



## Mannix

nerdykarim said:


> I'm pretty sure they're not Alden, since they're made in Italy. Just a heads up.


I realized that, but they style of them is what really caught my eye too bad they're not my size. Thanks all the same.


----------



## Got Shell?

Someone burned me on some Black Shell LHS's on ebay the other night. Almost new, but it now $124, got ready to hit the button and they were gone!!!!I hope someone here got em! At least I still have my Brooks LHS to fall back on...


----------



## Doctor Damage

, size 9 narrow. If only they made them in this quality of leather today...


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ SAS rocks. I have a similar pair in burgundy, and have liked them so much that from now on, that's my go-to brand for pennies. Until I win the lottery and buy Aldens, anyway.


----------



## trolperft

New Polo spectater penny loafers made by C&J--combination of blackwatch & brown calf 
8.5D ---BIN US $179.99


----------



## Doctor Damage

(size 8.5D, apparently some sort of variation on the LHS)


----------



## Orgetorix

"Taylor Made" (?) deadstock shell tassel loafers, 10 B:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Gents, don't overlook these Dexter made-in-the-USA-before-they-became-crap penny loafers. My boss has a pair of these and they are actually really decent quality. I don't know anything about fit, though.


----------



## hbcomb1

*Tie lot*

Somebody needs to buy this lot of ties :

BIN for $25.00.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a pair of burgundy-colored , 9D, looking pretty good with a starting price of $49.99.

I got a new pair from GVH a while back, otherwise I'd be going for these. Doctor Damage and I are enthusiastic about the Hanover.


----------



## wnh

hbcomb1 said:


> Somebody needs to buy this lot of ties :
> 
> BIN for $25.00.


Wow. If someone here got them, I wouldn't be surprised to see a number of those offered on the Thrift Exchange. A good way to make back the money spent while keeping a few of the ties.


----------



## redmanca

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's a pair of burgundy-colored , 9D, looking pretty good with a starting price of $49.99.
> 
> I got a new pair from GVH a while back, otherwise I'd be going for these. Doctor Damage and I are enthusiastic about the Hanover.


Here is another vote of confidence for the Hanovers. I recently picked some up at Patrick's suggestion (and with Doc D's approval) and am really enjoying them.

Conor


----------



## AldenPyle

Size 7.5 NIB Made in USA Brooks Brothers Suede Chukkas 40$ BIN


----------



## MHF

*AE Coltons on eBay*

There is a nice-looking pair of 10.5D AE Coltons on eBay with a BIN price of $49 (which, for some reason, does not include laces):

Seller describes them as black, but they look burgundy in the pictures. Either way, they look to be in decent shape.


----------



## trolperft

New AE penny loafers, Cameron 8.5 C BIN	US $50.00


New AE 2 tone penny loafers, Carew 11.5D BIN US $74.95


----------



## Doctor Damage

redmanca said:


> Patrick06790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pair of burgundy-colored AE Hanover loafers, 9D, looking pretty good with a starting price of $49.99.
> 
> I got a new pair from GVH a while back, otherwise I'd be going for these. Doctor Damage and I are enthusiastic about the Hanover.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another vote of confidence for the Hanovers. I recently picked some up at Patrick's suggestion (and with Doc D's approval) and am really enjoying them.
> 
> Conor
Click to expand...

Not with my "approval", hopefully, just my recommendation. Anyway, I'm glad you like them. I think they are an overlooked AE model right now with classic proportions.


----------



## Patrick06790

And yet , 9D again, this time in tan. I have these too. Same seller, same low starting price. Wish I was getting paid for this.

There are a lot of Hanovers out there lately. You too can be one of the cool kids.


----------



## Pentheos

*Gorgeous Brooks Brothers 48 long jacket $30 BIN*

Pity, but I don't have the guts for it:


----------



## clemsontiger

Pentheos said:


> Pity, but I don't have the guts for it:


It's actually more like a 42


----------



## 32rollandrock

clemsontiger said:


> It's actually more like a 42


That's the problem with Ebay--going by sellers' measurements is shooting craps.


----------



## magnum P.I.

*Great josbank seer sucker! $99*

https://www.josbank.com/JAB_Partner.process?Section_Id=1102&Product_Id=458773&p_Id=3&link_Id=2

Only $99 marked down from $295


----------



## 32rollandrock

If you feel you must start out with seersucker, this isn't a bad starting point, and from what I understand about the weather in your whereabouts, a warm-weather suit is a good idea. You're not going to beat the price, and folks in Huntsville aren't going to notice the darts (there's different stripes to worry about in your neck, ahem). If you're going to do seersucker, do this: If you don't like it, if it doesn't fit, you can return and get your money back. That's what I did, but I'm twice your age with, I suspect, a lot more disposable income. I ended up buying a sack suit from O'Connell's, which was more than $300. DO NOT SPEND $300 ON A SEERSUCKER SUIT BEFORE YOU HAVE A NAVY BLAZER!!! I understand it can be hard to restrain yourself, but restrain yourself. Breathe in, breathe out, count to ten, then resume shopping for basics--OCBD's, khakis from J. Crew or better (Bills if possible), BB ties in regimental stripes culled from Ebay, etc. You'll get way more use out of one pair of Bills than you will from a seersucker suit. One last thing: Any markdown from JAB is meaningless, or nearly so. No one ever pays full price from that store. The New York attorney general won a substantial settlement from JAB not so long ago based on the retailer's deceptive practices by advertising sales when sales were the norm. That said, this is a good price for a seersucker suit.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Forgive me if I'm overstepping here, but I just can't allow myself to do Jos A. Bank. The quality just isn't there for me.

IMHO on seersucker, it's tough to beat this


----------



## dport86

*Leathersoul ltd Ed. Alden 50's style 9.5D*

wish, oh how I wish these were my size. for you lucky 9.5d's but a warning. seller informs that shoe box was a little small for him. These are gorgeous and a one time ltd. ed from Tom at Leathersoul, 2007,

some lucky guy should jump on these:


----------



## Reds & Tops

All these great shoes make me wish I was a 9.5, and not an 11.5. Good scouring, gentlemen.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reds & Tops said:


> Forgive me if I'm overstepping here, but I just can't allow myself to do Jos A. Bank. The quality just isn't there for me.
> 
> IMHO on seersucker, it's tough to beat this


Agreed that JAB is a significant compromise, but if it's a choice between that and no seersucker, I'd pull the trigger. As far as quality seersucker goes, I'll call your BB and raise you one O'Connell's--unlike BB, it's sack with a 3/2 roll and a lower price tag:

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/...mages/products/1207075573_seersucker_suit.img


----------



## C. Sharp

Here is a Rogers Peet Shetland 41 R that has ended but might be of interest if ever relisted 
Yale braces made in England a couple hours left low price.

Rogers Peet Top hat 71/8


----------



## Reds & Tops

32rollandrock said:


> Agreed that JAB is a significant compromise, but if it's a choice between that and no seersucker, I'd pull the trigger. As far as quality seersucker goes, I'll call your BB and raise you one O'Connell's--unlike BB, it's sack with a 3/2 roll and a lower price tag:
> 
> https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/...mages/products/1207075573_seersucker_suit.img


I believe your O'Connell's wins...guess BB has to pay for the marketing somehow!


----------



## dport86

*AE BELMONT Sharkskin! size 14EEE*

OK, you big guys. If you want to give Crownship a run for his money and put two big raisins on your tootsies, here's your chance to do it cheap. No bids and starting at $29.99. Rare shoes in this exotic skin. Wish they were my size:


----------



## About Town

*Aldens,Tingleys & April Showers*

Here's a pair of new Alden Burgundy Tassels in a 7 currenty at 99cents

and a classic pair of Tingley sandal overshoes perfect for tasseled shoes for those April showers


----------



## Orgetorix

Reds & Tops said:


> All these great shoes make me wish I was a 9.5, and not an 11.5. Good scouring, gentlemen.


All these great shoes make me very glad I'm an 11.5 and not a 9.5. I'd be broke, otherwise.


----------



## C. Sharp

Corbin Madras Jacket. See sellers measurements.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Orgetorix said:


> All these great shoes make me very glad I'm an 11.5 and not a 9.5. I'd be broke, otherwise.


Brilliant point!


----------



## C. Sharp

Viyella 50/50(?) old A&F robe L

American made shoes 50's - EJ military contract. *14 1/2 EE*

Gokey amazing provenance, made by seller. 12E-12EE


----------



## C. Sharp

How about these for sharkskin fans. Vintage Nettleton's 12AA (Maybe a little worn down in the heels)



dport86 said:


> OK, you big guys. If you want to give Crownship a run for his money and put two big raisins on your tootsies, here's your chance to do it cheap. No bids and starting at $29.99. Rare shoes in this exotic skin. Wish they were my size:


----------



## C. Sharp

Did one of you guys buy this on my recommendation?


C. Sharp said:


> Corbin Madras Jacket. See sellers measurements.


----------



## C. Sharp

Came across this this morning. B2 3/2 grey Herringbone tweed Jacket 42R(?)


----------



## trolperft

Great deal for someone who has very narrow feet

9A BIN$65/each
3 pairs of NIB AE wingtips

Brown pebble grain wingtips( I think the model name is Macneil)


Black wingtips


Black pebble grain wingtips(probably, Macneil)


----------



## rebel222

trolperft said:


> Great deal for someone who has very narrow feet
> 
> 9A BIN$65/each
> 3 pairs of NIB AE wingtips
> 
> Brown pebble grain wingtips( I think the model name is Macneil)
> 
> Black wingtips
> 
> Black pebble grain wingtips(probably, Macneil)


Excellent deals. Those are old stock too, so the quality is much higher than AE's current offerings.


----------



## clemsontiger

~43 H Freeman & Son Charcoal Sack suit. It's marked 46, but that's the actual measurement of the chest.
BIN 49.99


----------



## trolperft

Alden 947 all weather walker 8.5D in brown pebble grain
BIN US $125.00


----------



## AldenPyle

Brooks Coolmax Olive Poplin Sack, NWT 42R $120 BIN


----------



## dshell

I own a pair of these and encourage anyone who is looking for saddle shoes to consider the AE sort.


----------



## Jack1425

AldenPyle said:


> Brooks Coolmax Olive Poplin Sack, NWT 42R $120 BIN


Ugh.. I swear I keep missing these on ebay and it's utterly depressing..


----------



## MHF

*AE Saddle Bucks*



dshell said:


> I own a pair of these and encourage anyone who is looking for saddle shoes to consider the AE sort.


I recently picked up a pair of AE saddle bucks (Oakmont model) from ebay, and I second the rec. I also confirmed with AE that they can be recrafted.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Easy. Create a search and receive an email whenever new items are listed that fit your criteria.



Jack1425 said:


> Ugh.. I swear I keep missing these on ebay and it's utterly depressing..


----------



## Green3

Lots of Sebago Bristol II tassel loafers cheap. Better than weejun quality for weejun price if you are looking for a moccasin style tassel ( I think that is correct).


----------



## C. Sharp

Heavy weight Gant Viyella XL

Vintage letter sweater

Have seen it in "free & Easy" ? reminds me of this post.

https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2008-12-13T22:20:00-08:00&max-results=7


----------



## dshell

If you like those playboy thick soled chukkas in a size 9 try:


----------



## trolperft

NIB AE Westwood straight tips 9.5D BIN US $85.00


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cole-Haan is apparently unloading their Manchester tassel loafer on sale. They have some sizes left on the website, but I recommend checking out your local store. These are made in the UK by Cheaney, with full leather heels, hand-lasting, etc. They are a fine shoe and I think worth checking out if you live near a Cole-Haan store.


----------



## C. Sharp

VINTAGE PRINCETON UNIVERSITY VARSITY P LETTER SWEATER-46


----------



## TweedyDon

Barbour Beaufort, size 46, now just around $70 shipped from UK; 3 hours to go!

Item no: 120397602038


----------



## trolperft

NOS BASS loafers with full leather heels 12C


----------



## b-down

jpress shaggy dog yellow shetland cable sweater


----------



## M. Charles

b-down said:


> jpress shaggy dog yellow shetland cable sweater


Strange..that certainly looks like a cotton, or some other material besides shetland wool, sweater. Perhaps it's just the picture.


----------



## b-down

M. Charles said:


> Strange..that certainly looks like a cotton, or some other material besides shetland wool, sweater. Perhaps it's just the picture.


Yes, I thought the exact same thing, but zoom in to the photo with the label and sure enough it's Sheltand wool.


----------



## SlowE30

I found these *10D Walk Over dirty buck chukka's* while looking for white bucks. I am still tempted to bid, even though I'm a 9.5. New old stock, USA made, from a fairly obscure brand (which I imagine would minimize bidding), and comes with buck bag and brush. Thought someone might be interested.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

^Been looking for something like this for a long time. Vielen Dank!


----------



## SlowE30

Bitte sehr. I hope kharma returns bearing white bucks for me.


----------



## Reds & Tops

some nice , size 11D. 

I'm tempted myself...


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Brooks Brothers "Authentic Wardrobe" Navy Blazer
Looks to be a 3/2. 46R- too bad it's not a 46L...


----------



## Mannix

J&M Aristocrats NOS....beautiful and I'm so tempted.


----------



## dshell

Mannix said:


> J&M Aristocrats NOS....beautiful and I'm so tempted.


That is a great find!


----------



## trolperft

NWOB AE Lambert 12D BIN US $70.00


----------



## Reds & Tops

Am I wrong in thinking this is out of his mind thinking he can charge this much for some trees?


----------



## Patrick06790

Reds & Tops said:


> Am I wrong in thinking this is out of his mind thinking he can charge this much for some trees?


That's not brass, it's platinum.

Or immodium, I always get them mixed up.


----------



## wnh

Reds & Tops said:


> Am I wrong in thinking this is out of his mind thinking he can charge this much for some trees?


I've seen some pretty pricey shoe trees that were designed for specific brands' lasts, but that does seem excessive.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Gloverall duffle, size 38*


----------



## Mike Petrik

Patrick06790 said:


> That's not brass, it's platinum.
> 
> Or immodium, I always get them mixed up.


Are we talking about his trees here?


----------



## trolperft

NOS Florsheim Imperial kilted tassel loafers 11D BIN US $75.00 


New AE Stockbridge in chili 6.5D BIN US $69.00


----------



## dshell

I like this Chipp 3 piece suit (38-40L):


----------



## dport86

Possibly Shell Cordovan 8.5B wingtip tassel loafers BIN $19.50


----------



## rebel222

dport86 said:


> Possibly Shell Cordovan 8.5B wingtip tassel loafers BIN $19.50


probably not shell. Judging from the color.


----------



## trolperft

New AE LEEDS in shell cordovan 8C BIN US $219.95


----------



## Doctor Damage

Don't miss these: pair of Alden LHS yet not quite the LHS but something else. Whatever they are, they look stunning and I wish Alden still made them. So tempting, but I cannot be sure of size...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Belgian Shoes tassel loafers in size 10.5. Not sure about fit. These are lightweight like slippers. I wonder at the "without box" comment...


----------



## Patrick06790

One of you in-between guys (between 40 and 42R)
should check this out:


----------



## About Town

*1970 Poplin Suit Suit, unworn size 36?*

Here's a good buy on a summer pincord suit in I guess a size 36. I have purchased some items from this seller and was always pleased

1970 Poplin Suit. Tags in Pocket. Mens Suit, unworn
Item number: 220397315477


----------



## C. Sharp

Heres a vintage 3 button Madras in need of TLC. Listed as a two button but it is a three with a missing top button and broken sleeve button.


Bleeding Madras jacket English Style 

Standard American Brooks


----------



## GreenPlastic

Patrick06790 said:


> One of you in-between guys (between 40 and 42R)
> should check this out:


I considered bidding on that suit, but the seller seems a little sketchy to me. Lots of negative feedback. In general, I rarely trust sellers with sub-99% feedback ratings when their transaction count is in the 6000s. It takes a LOT of bad feedback to get to that rating over many thousands of transactions.


----------



## randomdude

Wow! Someone needs to get this ASAP!


----------



## Patrick06790

GreenPlastic said:


> I considered bidding on that suit, but the seller seems a little sketchy to me. Lots of negative feedback. In general, I rarely trust sellers with sub-99% feedback ratings when their transaction count is in the 6000s. It takes a LOT of bad feedback to get to that rating over many thousands of transactions.


I've bought a few things from him. Biggest beef is slow shipping.


----------



## TweedyDon

randomdude said:


> Wow! Someone needs to get this ASAP!


This listing should come with a warning!

Frankly, I now feel rather ill....


----------



## Pentheos

TweedyDon said:


> This listing should come with a warning!
> 
> Frankly, I now feel rather ill....


You guys caught me!

What you don't see in that photo are my Bills and Alden LHSs. Are not my socks tradly?


----------



## trolperft

New Bass penny loafers 9D BIN $12.99


----------



## Reds & Tops

any thoughts on the sole quality of ?


----------



## trolperft

NOS G.H. BASS PENNY LOAFERS 9B


It looks like these have potential.
FRYE genuine handsewn made in USA 8.5M BIN US $29.99


----------



## C. Sharp

LL Bean Norwegian Sweater in Red M


----------



## Got Shell?

I was eyeing these nice Alden ptb's, but couldn't believe the ending price! Almost as much as a new pair! That's the most I've seen used regular production shell shoes sell for.


----------



## trolperft

Someone who wear 9.5C should buy these. They are of very high quality and on par with Vintage Florsheim kenmoor,IMO.
NOS HANOVER LB SHEPPARD signature WINGTIP in brown pebble grain SIZE 9.5 C
BIN $100 OBO


----------



## gsi

Got Shell? said:


> I was eyeing these nice Alden ptb's, but couldn't believe the ending price! Almost as much as a new pair! That's the most I've seen used regular production shell shoes sell for.


I'm a little leery of that seller. He uses some sort of effect on the pictures that makes it hard to see actual condition clearly.


----------



## C. Sharp

Made in the USA 42 Murray's Toggery Reds


----------



## mjo_1

Brooks 3/2 Madras sack jacket, 40R

Not much time left, but it would be a good purchase for someone. Just a bit too small for me or I'd have given it a shot. What tie would you wear with something like this?



Michael


----------



## C. Sharp

Silk knit or grenadine. some people find a club or pin-dot work for them. I remember Flusser had an interesting combo or two in his book "Clothes and the Man" There was a similar thread a little while back in regards to a tartan jacket.


mjo_1 said:


> Brooks 3/2 Madras sack jacket, 40R
> 
> Not much time left, but it would be a good purchase for someone. Just a bit too small for me or I'd have given it a shot. What tie would you wear with something like this?
> 
> Michael


----------



## C. Sharp

Vintage American Made Longwings 9.5 A/C Nettleton's 

They look really clean. Looks like someone payed 8.00 bucks for them.


----------



## mjo_1

C. Sharp said:


> Silk knit or grenadine


Ah, that helps me picture it. I could see it now...that jacket, a navy knit tie, khakis, and bucks. Now I'm thinking maybe I should have put in a bid. Oh well.

Michael


----------



## C. Sharp

Keep looking you will find one. This is an example of the type of stuff you might encounter in your search. This one is a 44 very vintage and need of some TLC. A three button with out three buttons and one sleeve button broke.

Here is the link to the discussion I was talking about- https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=93136.

The final result-









Ah, that helps me picture it. I could see it now...that jacket, a navy knit tie, khakis, and bucks. Now I'm thinking maybe I should have put in a bid. Oh well.

Michael[/quote]


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Alden Flex Welt Slip-On, 9.5 B (I think)*

They appear quite narrow, but the seller said he couldn't make out the markings inside the shoe.


----------



## Ron_A

These Gucci loafers look interesting. The heel looks a bit high in the pictures, though.


----------



## Joe Beamish

That's a great look



C. Sharp said:


> Keep looking you will find one. This is an example of the type of stuff you might encounter in your search. This one is a 44 very vintage and need of some TLC. A three button with out three buttons and one sleeve button broke.
> 
> Here is the link to the discussion I was talking about- https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=93136.
> 
> The final result-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that helps me picture it. I could see it now...that jacket, a navy knit tie, khakis, and bucks. Now I'm thinking maybe I should have put in a bid. Oh well.
> 
> Michael


[/quote]


----------



## CMDC

^Thanks. I found pairing a shirt and tie w/this jacket harder than I thought. Red tie seemed much too bright; even a solid royal blue didn't quite fit. Also, a blue ocbd didn't quite work w/the green tie. I tried a number of permutations before settling on this one.


----------



## ds23pallas

*Mauve Shell Cordovan*


----------



## C. Sharp

Just in time for summer 7 1/4 Brooks Brothers Boater 


Picture looks bad but I wonder if these ancient looking Roger Peet Oxford buttondowns could be brought back to life. Seller list them as small


----------



## Patrick06790

Speaking of Rogers Peet:



More like a 44


----------



## jasonbourne

*Trad Items I am selling on ebay*

I am cleaning out my closet on the wife's orders here are some things the traddies might enjoy:

Orvis navy blazer size 40 short:

J. Press Grey Suit size 40 R

Vestimenta Suit size 40R

Gieves and Hawkes Navy Blazer size 41 short


----------



## trolperft

Florsheim imperial kenmoor in shell cordovan 8.5E BIN $75.00


----------



## About Town

*Tingley Storm*

If you live in the NE this week, these would be an essential part of any trad outfit

NIB Tingley Storm Rubber Overshoes Size Med 8 - 9 1/2


----------



## C. Sharp

Corbin 46R 3 button Patch-Madras jacket -


----------



## TDI GUY

trolperft said:


> It looks like these have potential.
> FRYE genuine handsewn made in USA 8.5M BIN US $29.99


I would endorse the Fryes, particularly at this price. I have a pair that I like a lot. The one issue is that they probably have the Frye symbol on the outside of the shoe. To my eye it is barely noticeable, but I could see it being an annoyance to some.


----------



## C. Sharp

A pair of Red's Murray's Toggery 42-


----------



## trolperft

NOS Florsheim Royal Imperial plain-toe in burgandy shell cordovan 8D BIN $175 OBO


----------



## rabidawg

I suppose these could be considered trad.


----------



## trolperft

NIB AE Park Avenue 14D 
BIN $79.95


----------



## Speas

old NOS weejuns 10C


----------



## trolperft

HUNTLEY'S shirts made by Gitman bro

https://search-desc.ebay.com/search...eller=1&sass=frieschskys&fsop=32&fsoo=2&fgtp=


----------



## trolperft

NIB AE Grayson tassel loafers in black calf 9C BIN $79.95


----------



## C. Sharp

Chipp formal pumps 10.5 C


----------



## jasonbourne

*2 Bespoke 3 piece suits*

and


----------



## closerlook

trolperft said:


> NIB AE Grayson tassel loafers in black calf 9C BIN $79.95


think they are actually new?


----------



## closerlook

C. Sharp said:


> Vintage American Made Longwings 9.5 A/C Nettleton's
> 
> They look really clean. Looks like someone payed 8.00 bucks for them.


wow! strong consideration.


----------



## C. Sharp

American Made Walk Over Tassel Loafers 11 D Almost dead stock


----------



## tokyogator

Vintage AE Shell Longwing 10.5D

Vintage Florsheim Shell Longwing 11C


----------



## MHF

*USA Weejuns size 10D*


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

*Alden Shell Loafers 11D*

Is anyone familiar with this model? I wish they were in my size.


----------



## trolperft

Vintage full leather sole &heeled AE Macneils 9D


----------



## TweedyDon

A lovely plaid Hickey Freeman jacket, but more like a 48 than a 44:


----------



## trolperft

Vintage Alden brown penny loafers 11D BIN $49.99


----------



## tokyogator

New Alden Saddles in Shell 9.5D


----------



## rwjones

New AE Park Aves 9D $140 BIN


----------



## tokyogator

*Florsheim Longwing*


----------



## DocHolliday

rwjones said:


> New AE Park Aves 9D $140 BIN


Someone broke the BIN. I expect he'll regret that.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I never understand how that works.

I one listed a pocket square with maybe a $15 BIN, and the bidding went up to $40.


----------



## dshell

DocHolliday said:


> Someone broke the BIN. I expect he'll regret that.


This post is worthwhile because the fact that this can happen is often missed.

I once made exactly this mistake on a hat posted here. I suspect that until one has done it, most simply don't realize that the BIN will go away. The fact that "BIN or best offer" listings continue to keep the BIN while offers are in submission doesn't help things.


----------



## dport86

florsheim Imperial white & tan longwing spectators 10.5


sadly, not my size. And the identification buried in the description. Hope someone here snags them.


----------



## dport86

British Walker tan pebble grain NOS longwings 10



I have a beat-up pair of British Walkers and for a mid-range shoe, find them to be surprisingly well made. More comfortable and better constructed than standard grade Hanovers etc.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Gucci brogued , a very conservative vintage model, size 12.

Gucci striped loafers, conservative vintage models, both size 9.



Stunning shoes, no horsebits in sight, this is the way they used to make shoes in Italy...


----------



## tokyogator

*Deadstock Florsheim*

Hard to tell from the picture, but is it possible that these are shell?


----------



## C. Sharp

LL Bean Norweign sweater XXL


----------



## Doctor Damage

For those of you who are willing to give Italian shoes a try keep in mind that *Bruno Magli* and *Ferragamo* used to produce some really conservative loafers "back in the day". I see a lot of them on eBay. For example, here's a great pair of Ferragamo in brown with cap toes and no side laces. That description sounds weird, but in fact they look great. This model shows up a lot on eBay. Just don't ask me about sizing...


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

tokyogator said:


> Hard to tell from the picture, but is it possible that these are shell?


Judging from the mainline insignia in the heel, instead of that of the Imperial or Royal Imperial line, I'd say not, but we can dream.


----------



## trolperft

NOS Bass tassel weejuns 8.5E BIN $35.00
Probably made in 80s


----------



## C. Sharp

Just came across these 9D Walkover white bucks https://cgi.ebay.com:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390056467841&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Reds & Tops

Decent of tradish ties


----------



## Green3

Brooks 42R Green Blazer (sack)


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT BB Golden Fleece Sack Suit 42R BIN $200


----------



## trolperft

Vintage Florsheim kenmoor split-toes 9C BIN $29.00


----------



## snakeroot

Regards,


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tremendously awesome pair of by Frank Brothers, size 8.5D. I've never heard of that brand: anyone? They certainly look old and high quality. I wish we could get stuff like this today.


----------



## C. Sharp

Doctor Damage said:


> Tremendously awesome pair of by Frank Brothers, size 8.5D. I've never heard of that brand: anyone? They certainly look old and high quality. I wish we could get stuff like this today.


Founded in 1865 https://dlxs.lib.wayne.edu/d/dhhcc/bios/frankbrothers.html
See ad bottom right https://tech.mit.edu/archives/VOL_040/TECH_V040_S0220_P004.pdf

Frank Brothers at some point was part of General shoe/ Genesco makers of Johnson & Murphy https://www.answers.com/topic/genesco-inc Which would explain these cobranded shoes ( DR. D What do you make of the pantina on these shoes?)

They also cobranded with Fenn-Feinstein https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=40669&highlight=frank+brothers


----------



## Doctor Damage

C. Sharp said:


> Founded in 1865 https://dlxs.lib.wayne.edu/d/dhhcc/bios/frankbrothers.html
> See ad bottom right https://tech.mit.edu/archives/VOL_040/TECH_V040_S0220_P004.pdf
> 
> Frank Brothers at some point was part of General shoe/ Genesco makers of Johnson & Murphy https://www.answers.com/topic/genesco-inc Which would explain these cobranded shoes
> 
> They also cobranded with Fenn-Feinstein https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=40669&highlight=frank+brothers


Great info, thanks!

As I've said before: I want a time machine so I can go on the greatest shopping trip of all time...


----------



## Patrick06790

snakeroot said:


> Regards,


My town.

I was eyeing those, but they got a little pricey.

I investigated the "Andover Shop" of Lakeville. No connection to the real Andover Shop of Andover, apparently. More here:

https://tcextra.com/patricksullivan/foppery/why-we-thrift---tie-department/

(Subtle blog plug)


----------



## C. Sharp

Patrick06790 said:


> My town.
> 
> I was eyeing those, but they got a little pricey.
> 
> I investigated the "Andover Shop" of Lakeville. No connection to the real Andover Shop of Andover, apparently. More here:
> 
> https://tcextra.com/patricksullivan/foppery/why-we-thrift---tie-department/
> 
> (Subtle blog plug)


Patrick
Thanks for investigating this. I was wondering if there was a connection when I saw the pants myself. Looks like the Faux Andover shop carried some good stuff anyway. Did you see the links above about Frank Brothers? I recall you picked up pair once.


----------



## jamgood

Doctor Damage said:


> Tremendously awesome pair of by Frank Brothers, size 8.5D. I've never heard of that brand: anyone? They certainly look old and high quality. I wish we could get stuff like this today.


In olden days when Store A had J&M exclusivity in a market, Store B might stock the exact same shoes branded Frank Bros. At that time both were Genesco Brands as was Jarman, a less expensive shoe. For some reason Whitehouse & Hardy as another variation of J&M pops into my head, but I could be confused. I think Genesco was orignally the Jarman Shoe Co. of ?Nashville? Genesco moved J&M production from New England (Mass.?) to Tennessee. Genesco at its apogee was a clothing conglomerate that also manufactured Grief Bros. suits, etc. in Baltimore. At one time Grief was the second largest clothing co. in the U.S.

A similar strategery was at one time applied to San Francisco where Cable Car stocked Church shoes and Bullock & Jones stocked some of the same shoes branded Alan McAfee. Or was it vice-versa?


----------



## Reds & Tops

Good day for Longwing fans...

Black


----------



## tokyogator

Reds & Tops said:


> Good day for Longwing fans...
> 
> Black


----------



## dport86

Amazing spectators. Get prepared to go the distance on them. The last pair that I know of went for $125 if memory serves.


----------



## tokyogator

dport86 said:


> Amazing spectators. Get prepared to go the distance on them. The last pair that I know of went for $125 if memory serves.


Amazing indeed. Looks like an honest seller as the condition looks better than the seller let's on. Unfortunately (perhaps fortunately) they aren't my size. Good luck to the 12A's!


----------



## MHF

*Cole Haan (Italy) Cordovan Semi-Brogues*

These shoes are a bit unusual, but they are nice-looking and seem to be very lightly used.


----------



## AldenPyle

NIB 8E Black AE Shell Cordovan Cap-toe Semi-Brogue Bluchers (probably Cliftons)

The bidding is at $110 now with 1 bid, but the seller hasn't written Shell Cordovan in the description so some might miss it and a deal might potentially be had. Clearly marked Shell Cordovan though in the pics.


----------



## dport86

^nice tip. if it's a fellow AAAC member bidding on these, let me know before I bid.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Ben Silver 40R Seersucker suit*

The coat appears to be a 3/2 sack but, it comes with pleated pants. I figured I'd post it anyway.


----------



## trolperft

Nearly new Walkover white bucks 8 1/2 D BIN US $34.99


----------



## Pentheos

*Longwing Bonanza*

12 E shell Florsheim longwings, now only .99 cents:

(I am not the seller.)

And a heads-up: I just bought two pairs of 12 E Florsheim brown longwings from Ebay, but they just aren't quite wide enough. Both are vintage: one pair has very minimal wear, the other is NOS.

I'd like to sell them on the trad exchange, and I'm thinking that I can offer a package deal on both for $75. I'll post on there, but if you're interested, PM me.


----------



## jamgood

MHF said:


> These shoes are a bit unusual, but they are nice-looking and seem to be very lightly used.


I could be mistaken, but C-H did a chunky Italian hand made line about 6 years ago, similar to Bally's original Scribe range. Same style as these and in calf they were $4or595. That was when C-H English (Cheaney) were perhaps $325 and C&J regular range was about $425.


----------



## tokyogator

*Alden Tassle Loafer*


10A/C
$14.99 BIN


----------



## rabidawg

tokyogator said:


> 10A/C
> $14.99 BIN


Haha. These are mine, and are closing in about half an hour. Made by Alden for H. Stockton, a local men's store.

I just dropped the price to $9.99 to be rid of them. Take a look at the pics, as they are definitely beat up. But for a pair of rainy-day shoes they'd work just fine.

If they don't sell, feel free to message me about them later.


----------



## mjo_1

BB 3/2 sack seersucker suit with pleated trousers, size 42R. If it was a 41 I'd be all over it....




Michael


----------



## C. Sharp

You could call this an accessory:icon_smile_wink: Just thought it was interesting that you could contract your own beer can.


----------



## MHF

*Allen Edmonds "Durham" Saddle Oxfords 11.5D*

The listing says used, but they look new. Maybe a recraft? Anyway, low BIN price for a nice-looking pair of saddles. Too big for me or I'd grab them.


----------



## C. Sharp

Walkover white bucks 12D 


Chipp Wool Print Pants Challis(?) 44/31


----------



## AlanC

A couple of scratches on the back, but you'll pay 10X that much for a new one from Brooks. Slap some Meltonian on it and call it patina.


----------



## C. Sharp

Chipp dinner jacket & Pants 1963 small


----------



## Cardinals5

*AE Bergland - two pairs*

Here's two pairs of AE Berglands that appear to be in excellent condition for the BIN price of $60. The rubber soles aren't very trad, but might be good "beater" shoes for the winter.


----------



## Calle

Hey,

I just won this jacket for 0.99£: 

The lapels might be a bit large, and as he didn't post any measurements I don't know if it will fit or not. But for less than a quid, I couldn't restrain my self from buying it, lol.

What's your thoughts about it?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pair of , size 41M. These have been sitting there for a while with no bites, which is kind of surprising. I guess the starting bid is a little high, but I suspect someone will swoop in at the last minute.


----------



## dport86

^I was looking at them, but they seem to have a lot of heel wear and damage to the insole. Found it suspicious that with all the pictures, no pictures were posted of the toe sock or the full sole.


----------



## MHF

*Italian Cole Haan Spectators 10D*

These look like they have hardly been worn at all.


----------



## Lancette

*Alden Loafers*

Alden Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers size 9


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Park Avenue 10.5 - already broken in, but perfect for a new AAAC member who needs a serviceable pair. The BIN is only $25.00


----------



## mack11211

C. Sharp said:


> Chipp dinner jacket & Pants 1963 small


Thanks for the plug!

I am the seller.

Also on offer this week are a Chipp sport coat 38L and a striped coat 40 R.

A J Press sack coat sold today with BIN.

There are some BB sacks as well.

Just click on my link below and you will see it all.


----------



## Cardinals5

Back when you could pick up a decent pair of shoes at Sears, they offered some respectable longwings. I have a pair and would say they're below Florsheim "Imperial Quality", but for corrected grain and low prices, they are a solid shoe.

Size 11B, price is currently $1.00 with less than a day to go.


----------



## Pentheos

Vivian2009 said:


> [FONT=&#718]Do those red soles and straight heels smite you too?
> [/FONT]


An excellent example of Chinglish.


----------



## C. Sharp

Yale CO-OP Blazer 44? in need of a pressing and TLC https://cgi.ebay.com:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380132057047&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## TweedyDon

AlanC said:


> A couple of scratches on the back, but you'll pay 10X that much for a new one from Brooks. Slap some Meltonian on it and call it patina.


Gosh--that's a *great* deal!

It's lucky someone already snagged it, or else I'd be trying to sell a kidney right now.... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

TweedyDon said:


> It's lucky someone already snagged it, or else I'd be trying to sell a kidney right now.... :icon_smile_wink:


...but would you list it on the thrift exchange?
:icon_smile:


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ...but would you list it on the thrift exchange?
> :icon_smile:


Of course--they're very trad kidneys! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## dport86

Made in England for Barrie Sharkskin Tassel loafers size 9 starting at 34.99




Beware, though, they appear to be half-resoled and they have replaced rubber heels. One for Doc Damages thread!


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden shell pennies (9.5 C) for the BIN price of $39.99. The downside is they need to be resoled.


----------



## Cardinals5

Four J Press OCBDs in fabulous colors (lime, orange, pink, and yellow) in size 16/33. If only these were in my size


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> Four J Press OCBDs in fabulous colors (lime, orange, pink, and yellow) in size 16/33. If only these were in my size


That seller is also selling several other trad items. Nice find.


----------



## Pentheos

Cardinals5 said:


> Four J Press OCBDs in fabulous colors (lime, orange, pink, and yellow) in size 16/33. If only these were in my size


Damn! Two new, and starting at 99 cents!


----------



## MDunle3199

*Brooks Brothers Madras Sack 40R*

Currently only $0.99


----------



## Cardinals5

*Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Wholecuts 9C*

Bought too much lately otherwise I'd snap these up. Made in USA Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft Wholecuts in size 9C that appear to only have been a couple of times. BIN price $59.99


----------



## Cuttington III

*brooks hopsack blazer 44L*

complete with custom buttons

item #: 
360162859343


----------



## C. Sharp

Andover Shop Patch Madras pants 40/30 

Seller also has Brooks Brothers Red's and Whale pants.


----------



## C. Sharp

Barrie LTD 10D brown captoe 


Any black Loafer fans Barrie LTD made in the USA size 8 D



TOP Hat size 7 Tripler


----------



## Cardinals5

*eBay Alert! Alden Saddle Shoes in Cordovan for BIN $15.00, Size 11A*

What appears to be Alden cordovan saddle shoes in size 11A are selling BIN for $15.00.


----------



## Got Shell?

I'll leave them for someone who is that size. An important ebay lesson is to check early and often because BIN items are only there until someone sees it and pulls the trigger! I was about to click buy it now for $100 on some LHS's in almost new condition awhile back, but someone just happened to be a little quicker to the draw than I, because as soon as I clicked, the auction had already ended!


----------



## Got Shell?

Those will be stunning once they are cleaned up a little, the shell looks to be in very good shape.


----------



## Cardinals5

I apologize to the moderators for starting a separate thread for the Alden saddles. I thought the shoes were so cheap that it required a quick and very public announcement so someone on the board could snap them up. I won't do it again.


----------



## Cardinals5

*NOS Footjoy monk wingtips, size 9*

NOS Footjoy single monk strap wingtips in size 9.


----------



## TweedyDon

Cuttington III said:


> complete with custom buttons
> 
> item #:
> 360162859343


Lovely if you're a Campbell (whose clan crest this is)!


----------



## C. Sharp

Calle said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just won this jacket for 0.99£:
> 
> The lapels might be a bit large, and as he didn't post any measurements I don't know if it will fit or not. But for less than a quid, I couldn't restrain my self from buying it, lol.
> 
> What's your thoughts about it?


Looks Like a gregarious 70's English hounds-tooth. Enjoy and go with low key ties and vests.


----------



## C. Sharp

Frank Brothers Johnson & Murphy loafers 11 B for about $26.00


Barrie LTD loafers 9.5 D


----------



## AldenPyle

*Incredible GTH Pants*

Corbin Sailboat Print GTH Pants 34W NWOT Unhemmed Bin $30


----------



## Cardinals5

AldenPyle said:


> Corbin Sailboat Print GTH Pants 34W NWOT Unhemmed Bin $30


Those are some serious GTH pants


----------



## Pentheos

AldenPyle said:


> Corbin Sailboat Print GTH Pants 34W NWOT Unhemmed Bin $30


"Natural shoulder trousers"? WTF?


----------



## Cardinals5

Pentheos said:


> "Natural shoulder trousers"? WTF?


Sounds like a strange name for a line of trousers, but apparently that is their real name. From the Fedora Lounge: "Corbin Trousers were the 1st to see the need for a plain front pant with the fit of the WWII khaki's. They started with 4 fabrics and called them "Natural Shoulder Trousers" as they looked great with the soft shoulder (Brooks Bros.) sport coats."


----------



## rabidawg




----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Imperial longwings in black (size 8D) that appear to be shell cordovan, but the seller doesn't list them as such. Someone might take a flyer and end up with a great deal.


----------



## Cardinals5

Murray's Reds, 34x30


----------



## MHF

*Shell AE Polo Saddles 12D*

It's killing me that these aren't my size.


----------



## MHF

*Press Sack Blazer 42R*


----------



## AdamsSutherland

MHF said:


> It's killing me that these aren't my size.


Don't worry. I'm on it!

Edit: I Just realized there are 6 days left. With this being listed as "shell"... I may not be able to keep up.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brooks Brothers suede vest (w/fringe!!!)


----------



## C. Sharp

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Brooks Brothers suede vest (w/fringe!!!)


Custom too. Combine that with a pair of those Austin Powersesque Chipp pants and you are already for the next upscale 60's custom party:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Pentheos

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Brooks Brothers suede vest (w/fringe!!!)


Yikes.


----------



## C. Sharp

Pentheos said:


> Yikes.


Reminds me of the GQ regrets feature they used to do.


----------



## dport86

rabidawg said:


>


this one was up on style forum for a while--nice seller but non original heels and well broken in.


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS Florsheim Imperial brown longwings in size 9.5A


----------



## Cardinals5

Hanover LLB Sheppards, size 12C/A, in what appears to be shell cordovan though the seller doesn't list them as such.










French Shriner brown longwings, size 10, in decent shape



Vintage LL Bean suede blucher boots in size 10


----------



## Cardinals5

J Press 3/2 blazer made in Japan in a rarely found size 32 or 34.


----------



## dport86

Cardinals5 said:


> J Press 3/2 blazer made in Japan in a rarely found size 32 or 34.


thanks for the posting. managed to buy this with a $75 BIN. will let the forum know how it is. Little worried about the polyester content but excited to see JPress Japan quality


----------



## dport86

LL BEAN mocassin boots (QUODDY?) 7.5C

These were mislisted as 7.5M but they are narrow. Amazing oldschool handsewn construction, wish they'd fit. Had to return'em but seller will be relisting or contact them to make a deal. Very honorable, nice seller.


----------



## Cardinals5

dport86 said:


> thanks for the posting. managed to buy this with a $75 BIN. will let the forum know how it is. Little worried about the polyester content but excited to see JPress Japan quality


Glad to hear a forum member picked this up. Hopefully, the size will fit you and the quality is decent. Please do post your review of Japan-made J Press quality when you receive the blazer as I'm sure many forum members will be interested.


----------



## Pentheos

*Brooks Brothers bowtie lot*

13 ties:


----------



## clemsontiger

Pentheos said:


> 13 ties:


wow what a collection


----------



## Pentheos

*Florsheim Imperial Horsebiters 13*

Not uninteresting:

Basketball?


----------



## C. Sharp

Thurston naked women braces similar to the ones they sell at Press.

Thurston Victorian floral

I have owned a pair for close to 20 years and love them.

You can see both designs on the Thurston page and compare to retail and read description. https://www.albertthurston.com/categoryfast2.cfm?catid=2


----------



## tokyogator

These 11.5C Bostonian Saddles even have "Trad" in the title:


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks Brothers chukka boots NIB, size 7.5, made in USA


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Southwick for Cable Car Clothiers Shetland Tweed Sack 48L*

If I could afford this I'd be on it in a second. BIN for $230.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*I found one!*

As discussed in the early pages of the American/Trad Thread-
An Abercrombie + Fitch Leather animal

Pricey but I thought it'd at least interest some folk on here who haven't seen one before.


----------



## C. Sharp

AdamsSutherland said:


> As discussed in the early pages of the American/Trad Thread-
> An Abercrombie + Fitch Leather animal
> 
> Pricey but I thought it'd at least interest some folk on here who haven't seen one before.


Neat find. If you like these check this site out


----------



## C. Sharp

This may be of interest to someone 41 V neck Geelong sweater (similar to Alan Paine) this was made by the ELLIOTT GLOVE CO do not know anything about them but that was what came up when I ran their number. =0,0,0&format=0


----------



## Pentheos

*Crab seersucker pants*

If only these were my size:


----------



## Cardinals5

Donegal Mist sport coat, size 42, BIN for $59.99 or make an offer


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks Brothers vintage leather attache case/document holder. Currently $20.00, ends in 10 hours


----------



## tokyogator

*AE PA 11.5A*

$59 BIN, OBO


----------



## Cardinals5

*Florsheim Royal Imperial Shell Cordovan*

Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings, with v-cleat, in what appears to be shell cordovan although the auction listing doesn't list them as such. Size 8.5


----------



## inq89

If only it were in a smaller size! Made In England Brooks Brothers Toggle Coat size Large. About a day left....someone please buy this.


----------



## clemsontiger

Thanks for the heads up on the BB toggle. I think I'm going to bid on it. I'm an XL, but at 25 inches across the chest it's plenty big enough.


----------



## dport86

FLORSHEIM ROYAL IMPERIAL shell cordovan NOS 11.5B


----------



## welldressedfellow

Those would make an end-all-beat-all gift for my friend if they were only an E width!



dport86 said:


> FLORSHEIM ROYAL IMPERIAL shell cordovan NOS 11.5B


----------



## C. Sharp

Manhattan vintage button down 15/32 (A little stained) check out the button on the back of the collar


----------



## dport86

Perils of ebay: I purchased this jacket this jacket after a forumite kindly posted it in this thread. 


Unfortunately, it was mismeasured and is in fact a 39 or 40 (or a roomy 38). Tiny mothhole in the collar. Sleek, well-tailored, slight waist suppression but no darting or shoulder padding. Overall, nice quality but tailored a little sleeker than the classic sac. We'll see if the vendor refunds me given that he misstated the size considerably.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Yale Co-Op Navy Sack 44R*

It's incredibly wrinkled, but it looks to be a sack.

BIN for 29.99


----------



## CMDC

Somebody should buy this...its a little too expensive now for me. Then they should decide it doesn't fit. Then they should put it on the exchange for deep discount...but give me a heads up first. :icon_smile:


----------



## coynedj

dport86 said:


> Perils of ebay: I purchased this jacket this jacket after a forumite kindly posted it in this thread.
> 
> Unfortunately, it was mismeasured and is in fact a 39 or 40 (or a roomy 38). Tiny mothhole in the collar. Sleek, well-tailored, slight waist suppression but no darting or shoulder padding. Overall, nice quality but tailored a little sleeker than the classic sac. We'll see if the vendor refunds me given that he misstated the size considerably.


The way Ebay rules are these days, the seller pretty much has to refund your money or risk black marks against his/her/their account. I hope you get the refund quickly and without fuss - make sure to ask for a refund of shipping as well, given that the return is due to the seller's error.


----------



## randomdude

J. Crew saddles are for the cheapest I've seen them. They're great shoes, I own the white and I just bought the barley for fall. 

Don't forget the EXTRA20 code at checkout - it comes to $55 with the code. Good deal!


----------



## 32rollandrock

randomdude said:


> J. Crew saddles are for the cheapest I've seen them. They're great shoes, I own the white and I just bought the barley for fall.
> 
> Don't forget the EXTRA20 code at checkout - it comes to $55 with the code. Good deal!


Actually, it's $70 with shipping and tax. Still a good deal. But I'm on a money diet.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Stafford Burgundy Tassels 11.5D*

The soles look to be in decent condition, too. BIN $49.95


----------



## memphislawyer

randomdude said:


> J. Crew saddles are for the cheapest I've seen them. They're great shoes, I own the white and I just bought the barley for fall.
> 
> Don't forget the EXTRA20 code at checkout - it comes to $55 with the code. Good deal!


1) How is the sizing, since this shoe is a final sale, no return. What is 9H medium?

2) Worn with khakis and dress wool khaki colored pants? Year round?


----------



## randomdude

memphislawyer said:


> 1) How is the sizing, since this shoe is a final sale, no return. What is 9H medium?
> 
> 2) Worn with khakis and dress wool khaki colored pants? Year round?


I have several pairs of J. Crew shoes and for me they have been true to size. However, I think I have heard people say that they run big. But not my personal experience. I think 9H medium is 9 and a half medium.

The white saddles I only wear during the summer, usually with khakis. The barley colored saddles I would personally consider more of a fall/winter shoe, to be worn with khakis, cords, stuff like that.


----------



## SartoNYC

*Lots of Trad stuff here Alden shoes, Vineyard Vines, Brooks Brothers, books*

https://shop.ebay.com/merchant/greatcustservice_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZ


----------



## TweedyDon

SartoNYC said:


> https://shop.ebay.com/merchant/greatcustservice_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZ


I've purchased from this seller before--absolutely wonderful service, and terrific items!

PS: None of you want the dinghy club tie he's selling; it's polyester, and an awful pattern. Everyone should avoid bidding on this!


----------



## Got Shell?

This is what happens when you make a pair of AE shell macneils incredibly mad:


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT Green Brooks Bros. Sack Blazer 44R. This is a classic "346" cut not the new outlet mall version. Now at $22, 0 bids.


----------



## Got Shell?

For the trad wife: Alden women's shell LHS...a rarity!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Got Shell? said:


> For the trad wife: Alden women's shell LHS...a rarity!


If I ever find a girl who wears these, I'm keeping her.


----------



## welldressedfellow

You'll have to fight me for her!  :icon_smile_big:



AdamsSutherland said:


> If I ever find a girl who wears these, I'm keeping her.


----------



## Got Shell?

I wish I could know who these were (presumably) custom made for. Mac's wife?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

welldressedfellow said:


> You'll have to fight me for her!  :icon_smile_big:


Fair enough. Only if Mac supervises the whole affair.

What's the most trad form of conflict resolution? A duel?

Fastest tying of bow ties? Watchband swapping? 
Completion of the Mac method?

Haha.


----------



## Zon Jr.

Got Shell? said:


> For the trad wife: Alden women's shell LHS...a rarity!


100% effective method of birth control.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

welldressedfellow said:


> You'll have to fight me for her!  :icon_smile_big:


Throw me into the fray.

En garde!


----------



## Got Shell?

Yeah, not sure a woman wearing shell lhs's, Ocbd, and tweed would do it for me. Of course I've seen worse things than that, but it would need a very feminine cut. If this were sf, a group of threads could be spawned with porn in the name!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

The tweed might be a bit much...


----------



## Pale Male

*Most Trad form of conflict resolution:*

Pretend nothing's wrong and drink oneself to death.


----------



## TDI GUY

Pale Male said:


> Pretend nothing's wrong and drink oneself to death.


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

just to continue the off topic-ness...

Does anyone have any hints or shortcuts to deal with ebay's customer service (I'm being generous with the term)?
It would seem as if the 'help' section of ebay is set up solely to keep users from ever reaching a real person.


----------



## devils143

And another Ebay question...

Is there anything that prevents a person from buying a product from one Ebayer and immediately relisting(and eventually sellling) it at higher price to another Ebayer?

thanks


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> just to continue the off topic-ness...
> 
> Does anyone have any hints or shortcuts to deal with ebay's customer service (I'm being generous with the term)?
> It would seem as if the 'help' section of ebay is set up solely to keep users from ever reaching a real person.


Can't help with Ebay customer service, but, whenever possible, avoid using PayPal (which is owned by Ebay). If forced to use PP as a buyer, make sure the funds come from a debit or credit card. That way, you have your bank on your side if something goes wrong and you can avoid PP's dreadful conflict resolution tar pit. As a seller, ask buyers to pay with a check or wampum or anything other than PP. Many won't, and that's just life, but avoiding PP, I think, avoids most hassles inherent in online buying/selling.


----------



## Patrick06790

I just listed something for the first time in a while, and they wouldn't let me mention "money order" in my copy. I'll take someone's check before I flounder around with PayPal.


----------



## Tradical

*Corbin plaid jacket 44L*

If this were 2.5" longer I'd be wearing it tomorrow...


----------



## Zon Jr.

devils143 said:


> And another Ebay question...
> 
> Is there anything that prevents a person from buying a product from one Ebayer and immediately relisting(and eventually sellling) it at higher price to another Ebayer?
> 
> thanks


Why on earth would there be?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Appear to be shell- Brooks Brothers 11C Medallion Captoe Bluchers*


----------



## Got Shell?

Good call, 100% shell


----------



## MTM_Master?

Nice find(s). The wonders of EBay are endless, so it would seem.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Very unique Alden Loafers*

I thought I'd share these, not sure if I like them or not yet, maybe I'll bid? Looks like shell, yet again.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*An interesting take on the White Buck*

AE white buck pennies.
12D


----------



## rabidawg

Possibly good for one among us who prefers bluchers to slip-ons.


----------



## jamgood

AdamsSutherland said:


> I thought I'd share these, not sure if I like them or not yet, maybe I'll bid? Looks like shell, yet again.


Sold. That was quick. Just after your post?


----------



## inq89

*JPress Sack Suit 38R 32x30*

This is a great deal in a popular size. Only 2 hours or so left so hurry.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Alden full strap loafers 9B, looks to be shell*


----------



## Got Shell?

THose full strap plaintoe loafers have been showing up regularly on ebay, these are probably the most well worn pair I've seen, but they are certainly candidates for restoration. I don't think I've ever seen this loafer turn up in calf, although I'd bet it's been done. I've even seen some with a bespoke pad, I think it just read "Alden Bespoke". ANyone else know anything?


----------



## coynedj

On the Ebay questions:

- Contacting customer service
Some would say there is no such thing at Ebay. Here is a link (I hope it works!) connecting to their live chat, which they try very hard to make unavailable to anyone:


Another strategy in the Q&A section is to keep asking questions it can't answer, and eventually you'll get the Live Chat option.

- Buying and reselling
No policy against that. Ebay would love it, because then they'd get two sets of fees!

- Payment options
Ebay doesn't allow sellers to require or even recommend payment by any means other than a set of electronic payment companies, including everyone's least favorite, PayPal. The others I haven't checked into.

They don't want you to know this but you can accept payment in cash, check, money order, or glass beads, but only if the buyer brings it up first. They do everything they can to make everyone use PayPal.


----------



## rabidawg

Gunboats for your seersucker?


----------



## Pentheos

rabidawg said:


> Gunboats for your seersucker?


Wow...I didn't realize they came in white.

Nine or so months ago, someone on here posted pictures of their gold-colored Kenmoors. I thought they looked stupid then. I want a pair now, but I have such a hard time turning up pairs of 12EEE.


----------



## dport86

Rabidawg: thanks for the tip on the white longwings. Would not have found them searching for Florsheim Imperial. Just pulled the trigger on them. will report to the forum on the quality when they arrive. They were 8E according to the seller.


----------



## rabidawg

dport86 said:


> Rabidawg: thanks for the tip on the white longwings. Would not have found them searching for Florsheim Imperial. Just pulled the trigger on them. will report to the forum on the quality when they arrive. They were 8E according to the seller.


My pleasure. You're just lucky they are not 8.5E. :devil:

Looking forward to reading your take on them.


----------



## dport86

^ ever since I missed out on a pair of Florsheim longwing b+w spectators (snapped up within minutes) I've been searching for summer Florsheims--many thanks to you and to Andy. will post when they arrive.

To appease the longwing gods, I let an almost mint pair of pebbled tans go to some lucky buyer for $9 today. No reason to be a hog--share the joy...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pair of with a lot of miles left in them. These were made by Cheaney for Church's under the "Royal Tweed" label. Only Alden and older AEs can match these things for quality.

Edit: Here's of the same thing.


----------



## Doctor Damage

.

Yes, that's right, *triple leather soles*!
These are probably the ultimate brogues.


----------



## jamgood

Doctor Damage said:


> Pair of with a lot of miles left in them. These were made by Cheaney for Church's under the "Royal Tweed" label. Only Alden and older AEs can match these things for quality.
> 
> Edit: Here's of the same thing.


There were variations of Tweed and Royal Tweed over the years. The better grades had a combination leather and neoprene(rubber) heel. Shoes with full rubber toplifts (heel bottoms) usually used a less expensive leather upper. Occassionally a near Church grade "Royal Hunter" labeled Cheaney shoe (with a jumping equestrian instead of a thistle gold-stamped on the sock (interior heel liner)) would appear in the U.S. Church's shops. In later years there were also Royal Tweed or Tweed labeled shoes in U.S. Church shops that did not appear to be of Cheaney construction or lining numeration.

(Is that a DIY guidebook, a tome of explanation and detection, or comprehensive? Is there an AAAC discount?)


----------



## Patrick06790

*Bizarre*

This is just plain weird.

It's a Full-Color Four Coiler!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Patrick06790 said:


> This is just plain weird.


Why you gotta hate on my old seersucka' pantsuit, dawg?

But seriously, only one thing comes to mind when I see that: "Why?"

(400th post. Oh lord.)


----------



## jamgood

Patrick06790 said:


> This is just plain weird.


The seller is Mr. Haney....


----------



## Reds & Tops

Patrick06790 said:


> This is just plain weird.


Glad to see coiled is back at work


----------



## TweedyDon

*Henry Poole, 3/2 42S*

Someone should grab this--just $39 and under two hours to go!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*8.5 B AE Wingtips, appear to be Shell*

These AE wingtips appear to be shell and are not advertised as such. A steal at the present price of $13.50.


----------



## inq89

"Made in Maine" Weejuns 10C 

Buy It Now for $25


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Lot of 3 Alden 12AAA/A all Calf*

NST in Burgundy
Full strap penny in burgundy and black.

They all look to be in very good condition... a great opportunity for someone looking to build their collection.

(Note, I am not the seller of any of the auctions I post, I just like looking for stuff)


----------



## Carolopolis

*Talbott BOC, Breuer, Burberry ties.*

Some nice neckties up for bid:
Talbott B.O.C. Gold Paisley - 
Talbott B.O.C. Ancient Madder - 
Breuer green repp - 
Burberry red novacheck tie -


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Rogers Peet 14 x 32 OCBD*

This is a deal if you are small enough to fit into them or have a young boy...


----------



## rabidawg

*8.5 EE AE Grayson chestnut tassel loafers*


----------



## rabidawg

*New USA Weejuns 8.5*


----------



## anselmo1

*Nettleton Wing Tips*

Picked these up for a song.


----------



## greekgeek

anselmo1 said:


> Picked these up for a song.


Neat, Who made those?


----------



## anselmo1

Nettleton--once one of the best shoes made in the USA in Syracuse, NY.


----------



## AlanC

For the Trad golfer,


----------



## rabidawg

*NIB Florsheim Burgundy Pebblegrain Longwings $36 shipped*

Not clear from the title and description whether these are 10E or 10.5E. For BNIB and $36 shipped, someone in that range can afford to gamble and find out.


----------



## rabidawg

rabidawg said:


> Not clear from the title and description whether these are 10E or 10.5E. For BNIB and $36 shipped, someone in that range can afford to gamble and find out.


Wow. Gone already. Someone from here snag them?


----------



## suitsyousir

AlanC said:


> For the Trad golfer,


Dang! I was hoping nobody from this forum would find this one.


----------



## About Town

*Polo Mac Raincoat $50*

140340101815

Saw this on ebay buy it now price $50

it's a large

Polo Mac Raincoat


----------



## TweedyDon

About Town said:


> 140340101815
> 
> Saw this on ebay buy it now price $50
> 
> it's a large
> 
> Polo Mac Raincoat


It looks like this has *very* short arms!


----------



## rabidawg

Looks like a PA boot. Not trad per se, I guess, but I know several have mentioned that they'd like AE to do a bal boot.


----------



## C. Sharp

Ivy style suit 42S Langrock


----------



## AlanC

suitsyousir said:


> Dang! I was hoping nobody from this forum would find this one.


Sorry to out your find. Did you win it? The final price was very reasonable for the quality of the case. I'd love to see what the case looked like with some leather treatment.


----------



## rabidawg

Donegal Tweed men's Overcoat Large (42-44)

BIN for $69 w/free shipping


----------



## rabidawg

NWOB Florsheim Royal Imperial Burgundy Wingtip Bals 10E for $30 BIN.


----------



## rabidawg

*This looks like a hell of a deal. Too big for me.*

*Shell Cordovan Bostonian Crown Windsor Size 10 D/B*

*$35 BIN*


----------



## AldenPyle

This seems like a good deal on a Trafalgar NWT Alligator belt with engine turned buckle. Size 36. $130


----------



## TweedyDon

AldenPyle said:


> This seems like a good deal on a Trafalgar NWT Alligator belt with engine turned buckle. Size 36. $130


If it's Trafalgar, I suspect that the buckle is plated. Still a good deal, though!


----------



## closerlook

*a steal!*


----------



## AldenPyle

*NEW NOS vtg LANDS END Shetland Wool SWEATER Scotland XL $35 BIN*


----------



## Dingo McPhee

I've been looking at these for days, but the wife says the other six pairs of shoes I've bought this week will have to do, so I pass them along to you.

*FLORSHEIM DRESS WINGTIPS OXFORDS US MAN'S SIZE 13 D*

Cognac (brown) pebble-grain wingtips. Looks like they're actually Florsheim Lexington Oxfords. Currently $9.99 with $13 shipping, ends 9/3/09 at 19:35 PDT.


----------



## rabidawg

Florsheim Cordovan PTB 9.5 C

BIN for $50.


----------



## qwerty123

*AEs in 9C, 9.5C*

A couple AE shoes, one full-strap penny and some 5th Ave.s (perf. cap toes) in what looks like chili here:

Same seller. Pennies look good.


----------



## MDunle3199

*J Press Harris Tweed Sport Coat*


----------



## rabidawg

If these fit me, they'd already be gone.

JOHNSON AND MURPHY GENUINE SHELL CORDOVAN pennies - 10D/B


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Alden Tassels looks like Cigar Shell --12AA*


----------



## rabidawg

These look to have been recrafted and not worn much since. BIN for $25.

ALLEN EDMONDS GRAYSON SERIES BLACK TASSELL LOAFER-8.5C


----------



## rabidawg

NOS J&M shell PTBs - size 11 A/AAA. BIN for $169. Beautiful shell on these.


----------



## rabidawg

These, too, are beautiful. COLE HAAN brown SHELL CORDOVAN shoes - 12 D.


----------



## rabidawg

Some nice looking NOS made in USA Dexter saddles, size 8.5 D. Auction ends in about three hours, no bids, opens at $35.


----------



## rabidawg

Size 10.5 E Florsheim Royal Imperial black pebble grain longwings (v-cleat, five-nail, etc.)

These look barely-worn. BIN for $80 with free shipping.


----------



## deep_purple

rabidawg said:


> Size 10.5 E Florsheim Royal Imperial black pebble grain longwings (v-cleat, five-nail, etc.)
> 
> These look barely-worn. BIN for $80 with free shipping.


Thank you for the heads up on these!

They are a half size bigger, probably, but a pair of thin insoles will probably make them fit just fine.


----------



## rabidawg

deep_purple said:


> Thank you for the heads up on these!
> 
> They are a half size bigger, probably, but a pair of thin insoles will probably make them fit just fine.


You are welcome. I hope they work well for you. Beautiful gunboats, those.


----------



## Jovan

Great Andover Shop madras sport coat:


----------



## AldenPyle

Andover Patch Tweed Jacket 40S


----------



## jamgood

The patterns don't match on the pockets.


----------



## C. Sharp

Not the usual thing here but if you have a little girl give it a look.
3T Murray's Toggery dress.


----------



## About Town

*overshoes: both are bargains, one's a steal*

Two pair of overshoes at a good price if you are a 8.5 to 10

Vintage (US made Tingleys) $10.20 shipped

The much discussed SWIMS at come in at $64 shipped.

https://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Mens...1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282#item5ad3637f18


----------



## rabidawg

The Tingleys are a steal for now. Lots of time left, though. Thanks for the tip . . . .


----------



## rabidawg

Absolute *steal* on these size 13 C AE Hale black perf'ed captoes.

*$45 BIN*, cheap shipping, and they look nearly unworn.


----------



## Pr B

*Modified Last & Ashton on eBay*

There are some nice shoes for us big-footed guys on eBay!

Alden Modified Last, 13.5D:

Allen Edmonds Ashton 14C:

These are mine. I got them off eBay earlier this month. This is the best way for me to find, try on, and try out hard-to-find shoes in hard-to-find sizes.

I loved the Modified Lasts, but just cannot wear a hard sole.... The Ashtons too are quite nice, but I've never had luck with AE's lasts....


----------



## rabidawg

rabidawg said:


> Absolute *steal* on these size 13 C AE Hale black perf'ed captoes.
> 
> *$45 BIN*, cheap shipping, and they look nearly unworn.


Well, within a day six bids have eliminated the BIN option, and the bid is up to $32. It's fascinating that so many bidders don't understand how to eBay properly. I guarantee this will now go for at least twice the BIN price.


----------



## Pentheos

*Shell? yes or no...*

Seller won't respond to my emails. I'm 50/50 on whether these are shell or not.


----------



## rabidawg

Those don't look like shell to me. I see micro-creasing.


----------



## Jovan

Probably meant cordovan as in the colour.


----------



## Pentheos

Jovan said:


> Probably meant cordovan as in the colour.


That hadn't occurred to me.


----------



## M. Charles

Good price; wish it were my size.


----------



## TweedyDon

*Size 40 Barbour Border*

Just about $20 and under 2 hours to go!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

J&M Shell Penny Loafers
11_C_


----------



## rabidawg

About Town said:


> Vintage (US made Tingleys) $10.20 shipped


I picked these up. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Dingo McPhee

My dad is selling a few pairs of Johnston & Murphy loafers. I've seen them and they're all in great condition. Starting price is $24.99 + $5.00 shipping.

Johnston & Murphy Black Tassel Loafers 13N - These have great braided accents.


Johnston & Murphy Burgundy 11D Penny Loafers


Johnston & Murphy 11.5D Domani Woven Tassel Loafer - These would be mine if they were my size!


----------



## rabidawg

Will someone please buy these so I am not tempted to pull the trigger myself? 

Nearly new size 8.5 LL Bean camp mocs. $25 BIN (~$35 shipped).


----------



## rabidawg

Allen Edmonds Men's 10 D Linen and Leather Grayson Tassels 
$75 BIN


----------



## Tradward

*J. Press blazer*

size 36 J. Press 3/2 blazer from 1976:


----------



## Cuttington III

*Quoddy longwings???*

never seen these before...but I won them for $25 shipped. :aportnoy:

any idea of the age? the Quoddy site doesn't feature this model...
anybody have experience with Quoddy's more substantial shoes? 
finally, do they look like they could possibly shell to you, too? 
wishful thinking?


----------



## Jovan

I don't know. I would email them and ask. They're quite a find though! I'd prefer if they didn't have the little treads if anything.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Cuttington III said:


> never seen these before...but I won them for $25 shipped. :aportnoy:
> 
> any idea of the age? the Quoddy site doesn't feature this model...
> anybody have experience with Quoddy's more substantial shoes?
> finally, do they look like they could possibly shell to you, too?
> wishful thinking?


Interesting. I wasn't aware Quoddy made anything other than mocs, loafers, etc. I personally don't think they look like shell. I would be interested to know if this is in fact the same Quoddy Trail or a different manufacturer. I cannot imagine Quoddy is very common and to have two Quoddys in the shoe making biz would seem rather strange!


----------



## jamgood

Quoddy (also Yuketan) wasn't always the rubber-soled-moc Nipponese-revered-icon of recent years. It was previously a relatively inexpensive maker of a variety of shoes, notably WeeJun knockoffs.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
So jamgood, are you saying "Quoddy/Yuketan" is the predecessor to the Quoddy Trail that produced the 'new and improved Topsiders', that so many of us grew to know and love...prior to the price increases? If so, what would you guess the age of those Quoddy long wings to be?


----------



## AlanC

Great find, Cuttington!


----------



## rabidawg

NOS AE MacNeil Black Pebblegrain size 10 AA.

$125 BIN, free shipping.

These are from the "Ostendo" days.


----------



## Patrick06790

Cuttington III said:


> never seen these before...but I won them for $25 shipped. :aportnoy:
> 
> any idea of the age? the Quoddy site doesn't feature this model...
> anybody have experience with Quoddy's more substantial shoes?
> finally, do they look like they could possibly shell to you, too?
> wishful thinking?


I've seen that Quoddy logo on a pair of Weejun-esque pennies at the thrift shop.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

rabidawg said:


> NOS AE MacNeil Black Pebblegrain size 10 AA.
> 
> $125 BIN, free shipping.
> 
> These are from the "Ostendo" days.


Wow! (I say as I run off to put my NOS pebble grain MacNeils on ebay).


----------



## Zon Jr.

Shell cordovan Pennies 11C:


----------



## rabidawg

New with box size 8.5 L.L.Bean flannel-lined, handsewn house slipper.

$12 shipped BIN --> SELLER INCREASE PRICE TO $21 SHIPPED, so not a great deal any more.


----------



## Bermuda

*Just won, boys*

Recently purchased multicolored tweed for the approaching cold weather

Plus this vintage Buffalo Bills tie...GO BILLS!


----------



## rabidawg

Good price on unworn AEs.

$106 BIN, 11 EEE Burgundy Cliftons (balmoral version)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Wow. You're pretty much guaranteed to be noticed if you're wearing this Hawaiian number from J. Press:


----------



## chiamdream

I like the look of these, but my suspicion is that the BIN price is too high, especially since the pair of Florsheim Imperial longwings I was bidding on went for <$16 last night (not to me, alas). Thoughts?


----------



## rabidawg

I'd say that's above market for non-v-cleat and non-five-nail.


----------



## swb120

Bermuda said:


> Plus this vintage Buffalo Bills tie...GO BILLS!


That Bills tie is awesome...great find!


----------



## robb01

great looking tie too :icon_smile:


----------



## rabidawg

These 8D tan Florsheim scotchgrain longwings seem to be in good shape, and a deal at $22 shipped BIN. I'm tempted, but I know they would be too small.


----------



## Taliesin

Alden for BB wingtips for $100. Very limited sizes:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## rabidawg

^^^^Unbelievable deal, that. Although it looks like 7.5D is the only size left.


----------



## MarkfromMD

13D AE- Byron .99 + shipping right now 3.5 days left, used but look decent


----------



## pvpatty

J Press hopsack Blazer, 36S


----------



## Pentheos

*9D Brooks Brothers bonanza*

See their other auctions (some of the shoes look like shell, and I guarantee the seller doesn't know what that is). Makes me wish my feet were smaller.

NB Only two ratings. I recently bought from a seller with zero ratings, only to never have the item arrive -- I got my money back, but still...


----------



## Pentheos

*J Press Donegal Mist 42R*

Gorgeous - wish it were my size:


----------



## tokyogator

^^ what size do you wear? IIRC, 40R for sale on style forum


----------



## TDI GUY

Not in great shape but I like the fabric. For $20 might be worth it.



And definitely not a 42 - more like a 38/39 if those measurements are accurate.


----------



## Pentheos

tokyogator said:


> ^^ what size do you wear? IIRC, 40R for sale on style forum


48L -- thanks though.


----------



## Coleman

EBayer geb_999 (not me, nor do I know the person) has 6 40R NWT J. Press suits (the tag I saw was from the Presstige line and was Xed, I assume overstock) for 165.00 opening bid or 225.00 BIN. 40R seems to be the only size that he/she has. Just a heads-up for fellow 40Rs.


----------



## Pentheos

*Vintage Green Suede Florsheim captoes in 13D*

Do I love or hate these? They look to be excellently constructed.


----------



## Zon Jr.

I might be able to love them enough for both of us. Good thing they are not my size.


----------



## jamgood

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> So jamgood, are you saying "Quoddy/Yuketan" is the predecessor to the Quoddy Trail that produced the 'new and improved Topsiders', that so many of us grew to know and love...prior to the price increases? If so, what would you guess the age of those Quoddy long wings to be?


Apologies for the delayed reply. I wander in&out aimlessly. Am not intimate with the history of Quoddy, just remember them from years past. When there was a larger remnant of the New England shoe industry Quoddy was just one of the pack, mainly casual shoes as I recall. Now they're a nostalgic roughwear boutique brand for selvedge-hipster-third-shift-foundry-laborer-field-and-stream-mooserassler-between-the-wars aesthetistes, not that there's anything wrong with that. Tom Joad in $750 RRL boots. More power to Quoddy if they can fetch $1000 per pair without eclipsing the rising sun on the red dragon market, or somethin'.

Age? Dunno. Just by the international symbol for leather on the soles I'd guess since the '80s. But that's speculation based solely on the symbol (a little alliteration incorporating a bad pun, for Paddy), on U.S. footwear, being a relatively new device.


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT !970's Lily Pulitzer Jacket




$1,295.95 Buy it Now


----------



## Pr B

*Viccel, Jos. A. Bank, and Phoebus on eBay*

I'm cleaning out my closet of clothes I'll never wear. Maybe you'll wear them?

Charcoal Viccel socks, new, starting at $2/pair: 
-- 
-- 
(These are quite popular here on AAAK. I ordered them in a frenzy. They look nice, but I'm a heavier sock guy....)

Jos. A. Bank Business Express suits:
--50L, 2-button charcoal: 
-- 52L, 3-button olive:

Harris Tweed sport coat, 50L:

Mephisto Phoebus, 13:


----------



## Cardinals5

*Vintage Brooks buckle back trousers*

Vintage Brooks Bros buckle back trousers, external buttons for braces, and button fly front - if only I were shorter


----------



## rabidawg

Interesting 36R patchwork shawl-collared Donegal tweed sweater jacket thing.


----------



## Pr B

*Hefty Sweaters for Sale!*

Just in time for cool weather, I've gone through my wool sweater drawer. Here is what I've "outgrown":

The ever popular L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater (XXLT):

L.L. Bean's handsome Irish Fisherman's cable sweater (XLT):

And two traditional Norwegian sweaters (XXL):


----------



## Reds & Tops

AldenPyle said:


> NWT !970's Lily Pulitzer Jacket
> 
> $1,295.95 Buy it Now


Done and done. What a find.


----------



## Pentheos

*A trad piece of furniture, somewhat modified by owner*

You've heard about this by now:


----------



## rabidawg

Beautiful Press Donegal plaid sportcoat. The measurements provided are not up to Harris' spec, though.


----------



## rabidawg

Interesting patchwork tweed waistcoat.


----------



## notanut

rabidawg said:


> Interesting patchwork tweed waistcoat.


I honestly don't know if I hate that or love it.


----------



## C. Sharp

38 embroidered cords. Seller as another size in a different pattern


----------



## AlanC

*Not Ebay: Filson Tote & 258 Laptop Bag 50% off*

Filson Tote

Filson 258

They even take Paypal. I just ordered the tote.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Great find, Alan. I took a good look at that laptop bag, and the only thing I didn't like about it is its color. Given my rough treatment of such bags, that Filson will show so much dirt. Still, that's a darn good price...


----------



## Reds & Tops

4 Press ties. For someone looking to start/add to their emblematic tie collection. Currently $19.99.


----------



## hq0002

AE cordovan wingtips 9E


----------



## Sir Cingle

Oh, come on, R&T! I was hoping to nab that Press emblematic collection on the cheap. From what I can tell from other Press auctions on Ebay, that already isn't likely. But these ties don't need any more press, if you catch my drift. :icon_smile:


----------



## CarolinaTrad

*Barbour Bedale and bespoke waistcoat*

I'm doing some Fall cleaning and lightening the load in my closet. I'm posting quite a few things on ebay in the next few days. For some reason the forum would let me post this in the sales forum.
Barbour -->

Waistcoat -->


----------



## Reds & Tops

Sorry for blowing your cover, SC. At least I forgot to post the link!


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> Filson Tote
> 
> Filson 258
> 
> They even take Paypal. I just ordered the tote.


This is from retailmenot:
Buy any 3 items get 30% off at Martin + Osa with code 51052476


----------



## Pentheos

*For the big (12) and the broad (6E/EEEEEE)*

Brand new Executive Imperial wingtip tassel loafers in 12 6E (yes, EEEEEE) with a $25 BIN:

I confirmed with the seller that these are, in fact, 6Es.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> Oh, come on, R&T! I was hoping to nab that Press emblematic collection on the cheap. From what I can tell from other Press auctions on Ebay, that already isn't likely. But these ties don't need any more press, if you catch my drift. :icon_smile:


Saw that sweet collection myself, but probably going to end out of my price range - good luck SC!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Cardinals! Unfortunately, I find that when an auction item is very desirable on Ebay, I never get it. Someone always swoops in at literally the last second, ready to pay more than I do. So, sadly, I'm pretty sure that emblematic collection won't be mine!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Thanks, Cardinals! Unfortunately, I find that when an auction item is very desirable on Ebay, I never get it. Someone always swoops in at literally the last second, ready to pay more than I do. So, sadly, I'm pretty sure that emblematic collection won't be mine!


Usually, but not always, true. A BB tennis sweater in my size snuck by not so long ago. I was going to play the bid-at-last-minute game, but got caught up in other stuff and forgot. Went for something like ten bucks. Nearly cried. Press, of course, is a much tougher nut to crack.


----------



## Got Shell?

You're right, Press usually goes way up. I was shocked when I got a nice Presstige blazer for about $26 less than a year ago. It had a crest on it which I removed, so that may have scared some off, but it has beatiful anglo brass buttons. A real score.


----------



## Cardinals5

Speaking of Press, two Shaggy Dogs just showed up last night. I would love one, but fear they'll go for the cost of a new shetland sweater from another company because of their iconic status.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cardinals, you are exactly right. It is easier for Brooks things to sneak by because there are so many more Brooks things on auction than Press things. Obviously various people--myself included--keep tabs on Press things on Ebay. That can make it very difficult to win anything from Press, unless the seller offers a reasonable "but it now" option. I got one Press tweed that way. Other than that, I've been outbid for lots and lots of Press stuff.


----------



## Pentheos

*Alden 12D Brown Cape Cod (look almost new)*

$70 BIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## hye

Pentheos said:


> $70 BIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


Are those made in Maine?


----------



## CarolinaTrad

The auction is ending this afternoon. Check it out. The Waistcoat is seriously amazing bespoke quality... I really wish that it still fit me. I'd love a suit made from that amazing Tweed.
TWEED BESPOKE WAISTCOAT VEST ---> Waistcoat -->


----------



## chiamdream

I probably ought to keep this to myself, but...are dark brown as listed, or burgundy? I'm thinking burgundy.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Oh, those are nice, CD! (Don't worry, I'm not your size.) I'm thinking burgandy too.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> Speaking of Press, two Shaggy Dogs just showed up last night. I would love one, but fear they'll go for the cost of a new shetland sweater from another company because of their iconic status.


The last Shaggy Dog on ebay, as many know, went for $98, plus shipping. They are $165 new. With the current 25-percent off sale and returns allowed, I know what I would do


----------



## aikon

Are they cordovan?



chiamdream said:


> I probably ought to keep this to myself, but...are dark brown as listed, or burgundy? I'm thinking burgundy.


----------



## Reds & Tops

You should have kept them to yourself :devil:


----------



## Cardinals5

Beautiful Gloverall Toggle Coat for J. Press (40R).


----------



## greekgeek

aikon said:


> Are they cordovan?


Yes..


----------



## chiamdream

Oops...


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> Speaking of Press, two Shaggy Dogs just showed up last night. I would love one, but fear they'll go for the cost of a new shetland sweater from another company because of their iconic status.





32rollandrock said:


> The last Shaggy Dog on ebay, as many know, went for $98, plus shipping. They are $165 new. With the current 25-percent off sale and returns allowed, I know what I would do


Shetlands are awfully easy to find pretty cheaply on ebay if you expand your search. Now I understand the lure of a particular item where nothing else will do. A J Press Shaggy Dog may be the only thing to scratch (or perhaps in this case, cause) your itch. If so, then I would throw a reasonable snipe on those two ebay sweaters. If/when you don't win, make an order now from Press for that Shaggy Dog you want. I completely understand this impulse, often have it myself, and it's frequently not rational.

On the other hand, there are a lot of Shetlands in the sea.


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> Shetlands are awfully easy to find pretty cheaply on ebay if you expand your search. Now I understand the lure of a particular item where nothing else will do. A J Press Shaggy Dog may be the only thing to scratch (or perhaps in this case, cause) your itch. If so, then I would throw a reasonable snipe on those two ebay sweaters. If/when you don't win, make an order now from Press for that Shaggy Dog you want. I completely understand this impulse, often have it myself, and it's frequently not rational.
> 
> On the other hand, there are a lot of Shetlands in the sea.


You're absolutely right. My desire for a Press Shaggy Dog has little to do with it being a Shetland since I already have 7 or 8 found in vintage stores, but everything to do with the press (couldn't help myself) they get on AAAC. I also have a strong desire for a Press flap-pocketed OCBD, but only because I've never had one and others around here, whose opinions I value, think highly of them.


----------



## Got Shell?

The tod's loafers may be cordovan colored, but they aren't shell cordovan. They have fine creases. Just didn't want anyone to get them thinking they are shell.


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> I also have a strong desire for a Press flap-pocketed OCBD...


Me, too. In pink.


----------



## Cardinals5

A new product from J. Press! I think I'll pass on these :crazy:


----------



## Acacian

Uuuuhhh...

https://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/fatfacefatboy/CIMG0457.jpg?t=1257848063

Yeesh...



Cardinals5 said:


> A new product from J. Press! I think I'll pass on these :crazy:


----------



## Cardinals5

Acacian said:


> Uuuuhhh...
> 
> https://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz85/fatfacefatboy/CIMG0457.jpg?t=1257848063
> 
> Yeesh...


I thought the pics were pretty funny. I wonder if they're really trying to rip off Press' name or it's just a humorous coincidence.


----------



## Dingo McPhee

Auction ends Nov 17, 2009 at 15:55:25 PST.

Allen Edmonds "PARK AVENUE" Oxfords 13 D Black

Currently $59.99 + $10.00 shipping


----------



## rabidawg

*Allen Edmonds MacNeil Burgundy Shell Cordovan size 13 C*

Look to be worn once. $220 shipped BIN.


----------



## rabidawg

These look interesting. Anyone know anything about this maker?

Size 12 Lee Kee Burgundy Shell PTBs


----------



## Pentheos

rabidawg said:


> These look interesting. Anyone know anything about this maker?
> 
> Size 12 Lee Kee Burgundy Shell PTBs


You've not heard of Ken Lee? This should set you straight.

(Link goes to a hilarious song on the Bulgarian version of American Idol.)


----------



## Cardinals5

Somebody steal this pair of fairly rare Sebago campsides in 10.5D (price is currently $1.99 with 5 hrs to go). I have a vintage pair myself and find them very comfortable.


----------



## playdohh22

Pentheos said:


> You've not heard of Ken Lee? This should set you straight.
> 
> (Link goes to a hilarious song on the Bulgarian version of American Idol.)


after some years of practice, the improved ken lee-






:icon_smile_big:


----------



## philidor

How do we verify if the stuff is real beforehand?


----------



## Orgetorix

philidor said:


> How do we verify if the stuff is real beforehand?


Generally, the only way is to know the item(s) you're looking for very well before you go shopping on Ebay. It helps to have handled them in person or seen a lot of images of items you know to be genuine.

It also helps to know what's likely (or not) to be faked. You find fake Ralph Lauren stuff all the time. J Press, not so much.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

You know "trad" is taking off when ebay sellers are putting "similar to alden" in their listing titles.


----------



## tonka

*Alden Cape Cod Bit Loafers - 10 E - Dark Brown*

Guys, 
Just posted these on E-bay. Check them out and bid! Worn once to church.


----------



## greekgeek

These AE broadstreets look new and at $100 BIN are a steal.










These 9.5 C NIB Allen Edmonds are also a steal @ $65 BIN


----------



## nerdykarim

. Looks like sz. 8-9. $12.95 BIN.


----------



## mdellison

*Shell Shoes on the Bay*


----------



## Cardinals5

8.5 Alden Cigar Shell Loafers - currently $222.00 with 11 hrs remaining. Would be a steal at anything under $300.00


----------



## Cardinals5

Chippworth (Chipp's lower-end line, like vintage Brooksgate) 3/2 sack with a great pattern. I just wish this was in my size as I've been hunting for a Chipp jacket for quite some time.


----------



## Doctor Damage

(will fit AE size 11.5D in USA made shoes).
(will fit AE size 8.5D in USA made shoes).

The prices aren't cheap but they _are_ below retail and the shoes are brand new.


----------



## notanut

*Arg! So close.*

I would be al over this if the shoulders were like one or one and a half inches bigger. :icon_pale:

I don't know if it's strictly trad, but I like it.


----------



## Patrick06790

I just bought a Burberry DB suit from this guy. He knows what he's doing. Lots of BIN items - which I am coming to prefer to the uncertainties of auctions.

https://shop.ebay.com/dbdragracer1/m.html?_npmv=3


----------



## closerlook

i would get these if they fit:


----------



## nerdykarim

Brooks Brothers 42R sack blazer. BNWT at yoox for $195. 
My understanding is that yoox gets most of their items from Europe, which would explain why I've never seen that label before and also why their pricing for BB shirting is ridiculous.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

^ ^ ^ 
A word of warning - Though I'm unfamiliar with labels used on European Brooks Brothers clothing, I know for a fact that when the name "Brooks Brothers" has loops on the undersides of the B's, it's probably Marks & Spencer-era.

edit:

I'm beginning to think a lot of this stuff is older. Another case in point: this looks to be the older "skinny" golden fleece logo. And the 1818 underneath? I've never seen that.

https://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1...y=3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=39162438HM&sts=sr_men80

Compare to the current GF logo: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## nerdykarim

You might be right...That cardigan certainly looks like it came from the 80s


----------



## Orgetorix

My Pet said:


> I'm beginning to think a lot of this stuff is older. Another case in point: this looks to be the older "skinny" golden fleece logo. And the 1818 underneath? I've never seen that.


I agree. Which makes one wonder...where has this stuff been for the last 15 years? If BB had it in a warehouse, why didn't they liquidate it through the Garland clearance center?


----------



## nerdykarim

Orgetorix said:


> I agree. Which makes one wonder...where has this stuff been for the last 15 years? If BB had it in a warehouse, why didn't they liquidate it through the Garland clearance center?


I still think it may have been in Europe. I'm not as much of a yoox expert as some of the styleforum guys, but my understanding is that a lot of the stuff that ends up there wasn't meant to be sold in the US

Did BB move away from Southwick in the M&S years? I still think that looks like a pretty great blazer...if it was a 38S, I would have been really tempted at $200. If there was a 20% off coupon floating around, I would have snagged it for sure.


----------



## rabidawg

You realize that blazer is black, right?


----------



## Jovan

Doesn't look black in the photo.


----------



## mjo_1

Someone please buy this Brooks sack blazer so I don't.



41R, partially lined. Ends soon.


Best, 
Michael


----------



## rabidawg

Jovan said:


> Doesn't look black in the photo.


"SELECTED COMBINATION: Black - 42"


----------



## Jovan

I know, but they could be mistaken. The photo makes it look VERY navy.


----------



## kentucky gentleman in m

*HSM Overcoat I'm listing....*

only one bid, and its an absolute steal at $25....


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Orgetorix said:


> I agree. Which makes one wonder...where has this stuff been for the last 15 years? If BB had it in a warehouse, why didn't they liquidate it through the Garland clearance center?


That's a good question. It could be something similar to how M&S-era irregular ties wind up at TJ Maxx. People like to get all gooey over finding a Brooks Brothers tie for $12, but get slightly crestfallen when they hear they're around a decade old. That said, I have seen current irregular ties there too, but they're rare.

It could also have been one of those odd circumstances where BB sold several pallets of merchandise off to a wholesaler years ago and said wholesaler sat on it in storage up until now. It might explain the dissonance between what a reasonable price would be for the shirts and what they're charging for them.


----------



## M. Charles

An original LL Bean norwegian sweater but in unusual colors. Men's large. And only $14 buy it now: (not my size, unfortunately)


----------



## Coleman

I am not knowledgeable enough to say whether this is vintage 346 or current/outlet 346, but the styling is spont on---and it's BIN.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

^ ^ 
Vintage. Outlet 346 have a rectangular tag in the inner breast.


----------



## Coleman

Now I wish doubly that it was my size! BAH! I'll have to continue pretending my Brooksgate blazer doesn't have darts.


----------



## Patrick06790

^^^ That's the real deal. Plus I've never seen an outlet sack, ever.


----------



## Coleman

I'm so mad I could spit. That jacket is exactly what I want in a blazer (especially those patch pockets). Ok, I'm not really mad; I know something, someday will come my way. I hope someone here snaps up that beaut.

Thanks for the identification lessons, MPAP and Patrick.


----------



## chiamdream

Coleman said:


> I'm so mad I could spit. That jacket is exactly what I want in a blazer (especially those patch pockets). Ok, I'm not really mad; I know something, someday will come my way. I hope someone here snaps up that beaut.


Keep an eye on eBay and it won't be long. A month and a half ago, I was right where you are, and now I have two - one from the thrift exchange thread and one from eBay.

edit: and hold out for the Golden Fleece buttons if you can...


----------



## swb120

Beautiful Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece gray flannel sack, sz. 40R (I'm not the seller, by the way):


----------



## iclypso

swb120 said:


> Beautiful Brooks Bros. Golden Fleece gray flannel sack, sz. 40R (I'm not the seller, by the way):


Keeping my eye on it. Only a 4" drop from chest to trousers, though: might be a problem.


----------



## iclypso

That is to say, thank you for posting the suit :icon_smile:


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

*No prob -*



Coleman said:


> I'm so mad I could spit. That jacket is exactly what I want in a blazer (especially those patch pockets). Ok, I'm not really mad; I know something, someday will come my way. I hope someone here snaps up that beaut.
> 
> Thanks for the identification lessons, MPAP and Patrick.


Keep looking. You'll find something great before you know it


----------



## Cardinals5

iclypso said:


> Keeping my eye on it. Only a 4" drop from chest to trousers, though: might be a problem.


Careful with that suit - the tagged size is a 41R, which should have a chest of something like 45", but this one apparently measures 42", which means it's been taken in quite a bit. The seller seems to know what they're doing, so I would trust the measurements.


----------



## swb120

Wouldn't one expect a 40R to have a 42" chest measurement? Also, in my experience with BB suits, it's not uncommon for the older suits to fit a size smaller than stated/tagged.


----------



## Pentheos

*13D Black Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial LWB*

, but the shoes would need to be rebuilt from the ground up.

What does that to a sole? It looks like someone drilled a hole in it.


----------



## Cardinals5

swb120 said:


> Wouldn't one expect a 40R to have a 42" chest measurement? Also, in my experience with BB suits, it's not uncommon for the older suits to fit a size smaller than stated/tagged.


In my experience a 3-4" difference between a vintage suit's tagged size and the actual chest measurement is fairly common; however, it's a distinct possibility that you're correct and the suit has an even small drop or that as an older BB suits it fits a size smaller than its tagged size. In either case, I thought it's something the person who was considering purchasing the suit should be mindful of. In the end it's a gorgeous GF sack and I would trust the seller's measurements since they seem to know what they're doing. I wouldn't hesitate if the suit fit me :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Bermuda

New With Tags Nantucket reds....size 38x30

somebody please get these......$9.99 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pentheos

*???????????*

What's going on here? Ten Brooks Brothers suits, no sizes listed, starting bid $99?

I see one decent-looking blazer, and a GF suit set up for surgeon's cuffs.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Could that possibly be real?


----------



## Cardinals5

harvey_birdman said:


> Could that possibly be real?


Looks real, but dated and the color seems a bit odd (could just be their camera) and why no pic of the detailed tag? Zegnas can go very cheap on eBay unless they're the current model in a staple color - I see them fairly often while thrifting and usually pass on them. On the other hand, 10 points for the cheesy, fake background to the photos


----------



## chiamdream

Just discovered that a vintage BB blazer that I won is not, in fact, 100% wool as was listed in the auction, but 55% Dacron/45% wool. I'm discovering this after getting it back from the tailor - obviously, I should inspect things more carefully before getting them altered/investing half the purchase price into them. 

This purchase has actually turned out to be something of a fiasco - it took about twenty days from the end of the auction for me to receive the jacket because "the mailman dropped it" the first time around or some such excuse. (The seller refunded me $4 for that hassle.) I'm hoping for another partial refund. So, a Trad thought experiment for anyone who's interested: how much less is a blazer worth to you if it goes from 100% wool to 45% wool?


----------



## harvey_birdman

chiamdream said:


> how much less is a blazer worth to you if it goes from 100% wool to 45% wool?


55% less.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The blazer is worth zero. Nothing. Nada. Goose egg.


----------



## ChicagoTrad

32rollandrock said:


> The blazer is worth zero. Nothing. Nada. Goose egg.


Unfortunately, that is how I would value it. I had a similar experience with a Brooks Brothers suit. the pictures were lacking and there wasn't a lot of description, but I didn't pay much for it so thought it was worth the chance. When it came it was some strange 70's/80's wearable fabric with part polyester. I dumped it at the salvation army.

On the other hand, I've gotten things for very little because the seller made mistakes like calling Paul Stuart "Paul Stewart", etc.

Sorry you didn't get what you expected, but good luck with the next one.


----------



## nerdykarim

To me, the blazer would have a different kind of value--it would be good for travel, as it would likely be a lot more wrinkle-resistant. Additionally, it might be a summerweight blend--wool/poly blends are very cool for summer. If you like the way it fits (and you didn't notice the poly in the fabric until after getting the alterations done) don't worry too much about it.


----------



## TradMichael

*Vintage Brooks Brothers*

I meant to post this a while back and am glad that the listing's still online. I don't think these items are as old as presented, but they're still pretty old.


----------



## TradMichael

*Ransome & Gwynn*

I just did a search in the archives and am surprised that no one has mentioned Martin of Ransome & Gwynn yet. I wonder if others have thought the same thing I did at first: "Hmm, should I reveal _all_ my secrets on here?" (Please guys, don't clear out all the 42R suits!)

Seriously, he's got good prices on very nice clothing---I think he's become my favorite eBay secondhand clothier. He's got a Tweed Shop and plenty of sacks & bespoke garments, and he just told me that he'll be off on a New England buying trip in early January and should be coming back in about a month with lots of vintage trad stock.

Here's the introductory letter in his eBay Store:

https://members.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewUserPage&userid=ransomeandgwynn


----------



## Cardinals5

TradMichael said:


> I just did a search in the archives and am surprised that no one has mentioned Martin of Ransome & Gwynn yet. I wonder if others have thought the same thing I did at first: "Hmm, should I reveal _all_ my secrets on here?" (Please guys, don't clear out all the 42R suits!)


I think most of the eBayers know Ransome and Gwynn and their offerings. I've only purchased one item from them, but the service was good and condition issues were noted up front.


----------



## Cardinals5

A little Christmas fun from Chipp (check out the mooning Santa on the right)


----------



## Cardinals5

Cardinals5 said:


> A little Christmas fun from Chipp (check out the mooning Santa on the right)


Wow, this Chipp emblematic is already at $50.00 - I guess somebody really wants a mooning Santa


----------



## Cardinals5

A couple of Troy Shirtmaker Guild shirts that look in excellent condition. Not my size .


----------



## Coleman

There are a number of strange contradictions on that listing (like New: With Tags, but gently worn with slight discoloration on the collars?).

Edit: The seller is obviously being quite honest about ring-around-the-collar stains, so I'm guessing he/she copied one if his/her other listings and just forgot to correct a couple things. Either way, FYI.


----------



## Coleman

Well, I was bidding on the Mooning Santa Chipp tie, but it's well over my budget now ($104!). Good luck to any gents bidding on it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Coleman said:


> Well, I was bidding on the Mooning Santa Chipp tie, but it's well over my budget now ($104!). Good luck to any gents bidding on it.


Someone definitely had a lucky day at the thrift store...


----------



## hillcityjosh

I love this tie but it's a bit wide for my tastes...(in the interest of disclosure, I am the seller)

$0.99 starting bid...Enjoy, fellas....


----------



## Cardinals5

Nice looking Norfolk, 40R, should go cheaply (currently $19.99) as it isn't listed as a Norfolk. I've been considering this for myself, but I'm not a hunter and can't talk myself into wearing it in casual situations.


----------



## Cardinals5

Bills Khakis Driving Twills (M2, M2P, M1P) in various sizes for $44.00 shipped - they are apparently "seconds" since the color is slightly off compared to "firsts". Seems like a very good deal.


----------



## TweedyDon

That Norfolk is lovely!


----------



## The Raven

chiamdream said:


> ...how much less is a blazer worth to you if it goes from 100% wool to 45% wool?


One-half of 55%... 27.5% less.


----------



## chiamdream

The Raven said:


> One-half of 55%... 27.5% less.


I think you're the closest. A brief update - I decided to embrace this as my "fun" blazer and wore it to a holiday party last weekend. Seems to be a good role for it - beer just beads up and rolls right off.


----------



## TradMichael

Cardinals5 said:


> Bills Khakis Driving Twills (M2, M2P, M1P) in various sizes for $44.00 shipped - they are apparently "seconds" since the color is slightly off compared to "firsts". Seems like a very good deal.


Using my cashback referrals I was able to get about 19% off of that price, so it comes out to than $30 each shipped. Great deal!


----------



## Cardinals5

TradMichael said:


> Using my cashback referrals I was able to get about 19% off of that price, so it comes out to than $30 each shipped. Great deal!


That's great Michael - Bills for $30 is a fantastic deal.


----------



## Coleman

A lot of 4 Chipp ties - $50 BIN - .

The seller indicates the primary color is black, but they look navy to me.


----------



## SartoNYC

*Chipp Mooning SANTA Tie still available, new*

Was in Chipp yesterday and there were several Mooning Santa ties available. And for less than those guys are bidding!

Paul Winston
212-687-0850


----------



## Jovan

But it's VINTAGEAGEAGE.


----------



## Green3

AE chukka, NIB, Burgundy Shell 9.5d


----------



## Coleman

A beautiful Harris Tweed sack that is over my used jacket budget unfortunately - .


----------



## Coleman

two flap pocket Mercers (not my size ) -


----------



## Green3

Green3 said:


> AE chukka, NIB, Burgundy Shell 9.5d


The 9.5s are gone but there are other sizes. $299 BIN they look amazing.


----------



## gman-17

Green3 said:


> The 9.5s are gone but there are other sizes. $299 BIN they look amazing.


I saw them. I heistated and they were gone. I really wanted those. I am so upset iwth myself


----------



## Green3

G-Man - they looked spectacular, and crazy good value.

I missed out on some Chili MacNeils last year and then another pair came along a week or two later - from AEs ebay store.

Keep your orbs peeled, as Reggie Mantle used to say.


----------



## gman-17

Green3 said:


> G-Man - they looked spectacular, and crazy good value.
> 
> I missed out on some Chili MacNeils last year and then another pair came along a week or two later - from AEs ebay store.
> 
> Keep your orbs peeled, as Reggie Mantle used to say.


It was one of those moment when you go, "do I need those?" I slept on it and came to the conclusion that, yes, in fact, I did "need" them. To quote some wag----you snooze you loose. :icon_pale:


----------



## Cardinals5

*BB sized Tattersall Vest*

I've been considering this one, but I'm going to wait for one with lapels. This tattersall vest should fit a size 40.


----------



## rabidawg

8.5D Black AE Graysons. Look like they've been worn once. $59 shipped BIN.


----------



## chiamdream

*40R BB sack blazer*

This could be anything, but it might be worth picking up for cheap if you were really in the market:


----------



## Cardinals5

I don't think anyone will actually purchase these shoes, but they seem to be a second cousin to the AE Strawfut that Matt Deckard wrote about previously. Walk-Over suede/nylon? shoes. 9.5D. Just something fun to look at.


----------



## TweedyDon

Coleman said:


> A beautiful Harris Tweed sack that is over my used jacket budget unfortunately - .


This is _*gorgeous*_!


----------



## Jovan

chiamdream said:


> This could be anything, but it might be worth picking up for cheap if you were really in the market:


No measurements? No wonder the seller is rated 99.2%!


----------



## Coleman

I was thinking of bidding on this, but, not wanting to spend any more money, I'm posting it here as a deterrent for myself (I generally avoid competitive bidding) - .

It's a J. Press Donegal Mist tweed (and the seller did not indicate that it's J. Press, so I'm guessing there will be less competition---except, of course, for any competition this post might generate).


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> I was thinking of bidding on this, but, not wanting to spend any more money, I'm posting it here as a deterrent for myself (I generally avoid competitive bidding) - .
> 
> It's a J. Press Donegal Mist tweed (and the seller did not indicate that it's J. Press, so I'm guessing there will be less competition---except, of course, for any competition this post might generate).


Sharp eyes, Coleman. Good thing I just bought Tweedy Don's J Press Harris tweed otherwise I'd be after that one. As it is my wallet has taken a real beating this holiday season - at least I'm the better dressed for it.


----------



## Coleman

I'm getting better at digging through eBay :icon_smile_wink:. It's very unfortunate for my wallet.


----------



## Pentheos

*12E Florsheim Imperial Brown (Shell Cordovan?) Longwings*

They look like shell to me.


----------



## Pentheos

Pentheos said:


> They look like shell to me.


Did any of you guys nab these? When I posted the notice, there was an hour left and they were at $29. The auction ended with the shoes at $83---quite a leap.


----------



## C. Sharp

The pics are bad but take a look if you are a 14.5 32 

Seller has a bunch in different colors.


----------



## martinchristopher

*NWT Hickey Freeman Sportcoats 38R,39S,[email protected]*

Odd Sizes, but nice NWT sportcoats cheap- seller is Vintage Tweeds


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Not necessarily trad, but still a very nice jacket:



32" from the bottom of the collar (I checked with the seller to clarify this point) makes it too long for me, unfortunately.


----------



## Mike Petrik

*opera pumps*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some nice Ralph Lauren/Polo calf opera pumps sans bows. Used, but looks in great shape, which is what one might expect of formal footwear. A good deal if you are a 9.5:


----------



## Georgia

Bean alt Norwegians:


----------



## chiamdream

Tempted to pick these up, but I'm pretty sure they'd be too small...trying to generate some good karma for me. Send 'em off for recrafting and you'll really have something!


----------



## M. Charles

An absolute steal on a Chrysalis Chiltern field coat. Wish it were my size. $50 buy it now. They sell at O'Connells for over $1200, I think.


----------



## linklaw

Here's some AE Randolphs in shell cordovan. Current price $26


----------



## chacend

M. Charles said:


> An absolute steal on a Chrysalis Chiltern field coat. Wish it were my size. $50 buy it now. They sell at O'Connells for over $1200, I think.


Hope someone here nabbed this because I missed it by 5 minutes


----------



## Coleman

A nice looking blue and green Harris Tweed sack that I've been watching but have decided not to buy - (it ends today or can be had at $49.99 BIN).


----------



## Cardinals5

Three pair of Berle wide wale cords (pleated) in size 34x33 and cuffed.

BIN $21.33 + shipping

Looks like a great deal


----------



## Cardinals5

McGeorge and Brooks Brothers shetland wool socks. Boy, I wish I was size 13.


----------



## Coleman

Very cool find, Cardinals. I am continually inspired by the breadth and depth of your eBay searches. I never think of searching for things like socks.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Very cool find, Cardinals. I am continually inspired by the breadth and depth of your eBay searches. I never think of searching for things like socks.


In my quest for rare trad items I was looking for a McGeorge sweater and accidently came across these - but I have looked for vintage NOS socks before


----------



## Orgetorix

AE Brantley dress boots, 10.5D:


----------



## Coleman

Great looking CCC/Southwick 3 piece tweed sack suit - . Too bad the seller knows how great it is :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Great looking CCC/Southwick 3 piece tweed sack suit - . Too bad the seller knows how great it is :icon_smile_wink:.


Coleman - you're own eBay searches are turning up some great stuff. That suit is a beauty, but I think the seller is way over-priced for used Southwick even if it's from CCC. I just got my own 3/2 tweed sack suit (black/white herringbone with blue thread intersewn across the herringbone) from Rush Wilson here in town that I think was also made by Southwick ($10.00 at the Salvation Army), but it's currently at the tailors - I hope he finishes the alterations before "winter" ends here in the South. I'll definitely wear it as soon as he's finished and post pics in the WAYWT thread.


----------



## Steve Smith

nerdykarim said:


> Brooks Brothers 42R sack blazer. BNWT at yoox for $195.
> My understanding is that yoox gets most of their items from Europe, which would explain why I've never seen that label before and also why their pricing for BB shirting is ridiculous.


I have a vintage 346 blazer with that tag. The word on the bottom is "Authentic". I had it for quite a while before I noticed the 346 on the buttons.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> That suit is a beauty, but I think the seller is way over-priced for used Southwick even if it's from CCC.


I agree. That's precisely why I'm not even thinking of buying it. It looks like the seller is taking offers. Maybe one of our members with a bit more disposable income can talk them down a bit; it is a beaut.

I look forward to seeing your tweed suit, very cool.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a wild one from Sero (100% cotton, made in USA) BIN for $14.00 ($20.00 including shipping) size Medium.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a wild one from Sero (100% cotton, made in USA) BIN for $14.00 ($20.00 including shipping) size Medium.


Thanks Cardinals, I snapped that up immediately.


----------



## Coleman

Nice, R&T! I think we need to see it at some point in WAYWT.


----------



## Cardinals5

Reds & Tops said:


> Thanks Cardinals, I snapped that up immediately.


My pleasure - glad someone on the forum grabbed it. I second Coleman's demand to see you wearing it at some point. I've been impressed with the quality of my two vintage Sero shirts and that one looks unworn.


----------



## Coleman

RansomeAndGwynn's selling a good looking Golden Fleece 3 patch pocket blazer for any 43Ls out there. One would just have to remove the emblem - .


----------



## unmodern

https://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ziggys/items/Very_nice_and_clean_pair_of_Mens_Florsheim_Shoes__brown

Small pics, and I'm no expert, but isn't that shell? Made in USA Florsheims. 9.5. Probably worth someone's $11 to find out.


----------



## rabidawg

unmodern said:


> https://www.bonanzle.com/booths/Ziggys/items/Very_nice_and_clean_pair_of_Mens_Florsheim_Shoes__brown
> 
> Small pics, and I'm no expert, but isn't that shell? Made in USA Florsheims. 9.5. Probably worth someone's $11 to find out.


Those are almost certainly not shell, based on the sole and interior markings.


----------



## rabidawg

Cool Florsheim longwing spectators.


----------



## Got Shell?

Definitely not shell on the florsheims.


----------



## P Hudson

*Brooks Jacket: 39R*

Not Ebay, but this looks like a BB sack jacket in 39R. I don't see any darts, and the buttons seem to be straining to fall into a 3/2 configuration.

https://www.bonanzle.com/booths/esm...others_Mens_Brown_Camel_Hair_3_Btn_Blazer_39R


----------



## Steve Smith

Vintage Barbour Beaufort Jacket XL.


----------



## chacend

3/2 by Southwick, not sure what measurement they are using for jacket length?


----------



## epfunk

*42L Southwick Buy It Now $24.99*


----------



## ccl127

*Chipp Tux and J Press Blazer*

Disclaimer: these are my auctions


----------



## Coleman

I don't know much about these (plus, they are probably too narrow for me). I tried snooping around about Bates, and I see there is currently a Bates shoe company making military uniform shoes. The seller doesn't give much info either, but hey, they're shell longwings. I figured they might peak someone's interest - .


----------



## RileyDee

*Ben Hogan Timex*

This Ben Hogan Timex could be a pretty neat beater watch with a grossgrain strap.


----------



## rabidawg

RileyDee said:


> This Ben Hogan Timex could be a pretty neat beater watch with a grossgrain strap.


Very cool watch, and nice first post. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> I don't know much about these (plus, they are probably too narrow for me). I tried snooping around about Bates, and I see there is currently a Bates shoe company making military uniform shoes. The seller doesn't give much info either, but hey, they're shell longwings. I figured they might peak someone's interest -


A.[ndrew] J.[ackson] Bates & Co. started manufacturing shoes in 1886 in Webster, Mass. In 1929 the Bates Shoe Company was formed and purchased all the assests of Bates & Co. In the early 1960s the Bates Shoe Company shifted away from manufacturing dress shoes to producing shoes for U.S. Navy personnel. Wolverine World Wide purchased the rights to the Bates name in 1969 and uses the company to manufacture shoes/boots for military/police forces in something like 50 countries around the world.

My guess, then, is that the eBay shoes Coleman found genuinely date to the early 1960s.


----------



## Coleman

^Nice! Thanks, Cardinals.


----------



## AHS

rabidawg said:


> Very cool watch, and nice first post. Welcome to the forum!


That is cool. I love some of those older Timex watches.

Can a watch in that condition be cleaned? If I'm not mistaken, a crystal can be replaced if there are scratches. But what about the "face" (is that the right term?) or dial of the watch?

AHS


----------



## snakeroot

*Yes, But Do You Want To?*

As I understand it, there are specialists who can redial watches but this is frowned upon by watch enthusiasts, who prefer the dial to retain its natural patina.

Regards,


----------



## dwebber18

I don't know if you would want to clean it or anything. That may take away from the vintage aspect of the watch. If anything take it to a reputable watch restorer who knows what they are doing. If you have ever watched Pawn Stars on History, they always say the worst thing you can do is try to be a restoration specialist, because its better to leave it in its current shape than try to do it yourself because all you will do is mess it up and ruin the value.


----------



## RileyDee

rabidawg said:


> Very cool watch, and nice first post. Welcome to the forum!


Thank you sir. Long time lurker, you guys have a great forum here.


----------



## dport86

Watches can be redialled, but depending on whether the redialler has access to the original screens and the amount of money you spend, results are generally worse than the original when new. And collectors, as the above post noted, always prefer original unless the original is trashed/illegible. That Timex has a dial that any collector would prefer over a redial.


----------



## Coleman

A very nice looking Corbin GTH jacket for 38-39Rs out there (and it's BIN) - .


----------



## Jovan

ccl127 said:


> Disclaimer: these are my auctions


Those pictures really need to either be lightened or re-taken with flash. I can't see any detail at all!


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> A very nice looking Corbin GTH jacket for 38-39Rs out there (and it's BIN) -


Nice find, Coleman - it looks like the good madras fabric. For anyone considering this jacket, I'll vouch for the quality of Corbin summer weight jackets (I think I have three or four).


----------



## Steve Smith

*Chipp overcoat size M*

A buy it now.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Deadstock Johnston and Murphy wingtips, 1940's? Size 10 1/2 C, BIN $225.


Vintage brown longwings, unknown maker, size 8.


----------



## andcounting

*BB Green Sack Blazer*

3/2 green bb sack


----------



## Coleman

A very cool vintage Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack with a strap to button up the collar in cold weather (and check out that lining!) - .

Measurements look best for 42-43Ls.


----------



## AlanC

^That lining rocks.


----------



## Coleman

^If that jacket were only 40ishR (needless to say, I definitely wouldn't have notified you gents about it :icon_smile_big . . .


----------



## MDunle3199

*Norman Hilton*

I think Tweedy can use some of his purging funds on this one. Isn't he a 42L now?



Coleman said:


> A very cool vintage Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack with a strap to button up the collar in cold weather (and check out that lining!) - .
> 
> Measurements look best for 42-43Ls.


----------



## Coleman

If he is, I suggest we all thank Tweedy for his many contributions to our wardrobes by not bidding against him. Tweedy, are you going to go for that beaut?


----------



## nerdykarim

This is awesome. If I were a 42S, I would totally buy it (not sure if I'd wear it though). Nice find.



Steve Smith said:


> A buy it now.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Navy Sacks- not my auctions.*

Jos A Banks 44L

Southwick Cashmere 40R

Brooksgate 37L 2 button cuff

Brooks 46XL 3 patch pockets! Pricey, but worth it if it fits, I think.


----------



## TweedyDon

Coleman said:


> If he is, I suggest we all thank Tweedy for his many contributions to our wardrobes by not bidding against him. Tweedy, are you going to go for that beaut?


Thanks for finding this, Coleman--and many thanks, too, for your _very_ kind non-compete offer! 

Judging by the chest measurement, this looks like it might be a tad too big for me--23.5" across seems closer to a 43 or 44 than a 42. But I agree that this is beautiful!


----------



## 32rollandrock

*In search of...*

If anyone spots a 3/2 sack navy blazer with two-button sleeves in 44S (44R would also likely work), I'd be much obliged. There's a BB on the exchange now, but I fear the chest might be a hair snug. Besides wanting to tie for the lead in most-navy-blazers-owned competition, I have some buttons that need a home. All fabrics welcome, with lighter weights preferred. Thanks.


----------



## TradMichael

Loved this coat but looking at the second image, something seemed really off---look at how the label is attached. It looks like a wacky sew job. Would Chipp ever do this? Every Chipp label I've ever seen has been neatly sewn. The thread color seems off too. Is this normal?



Steve Smith said:


> A buy it now.


----------



## TradMichael

40R Harris Tweed 3 button blazer, 2 button cuffs ... I love this coppery brown:


50s Campus Wool Blazer ... stated 42 but it seems a little big in the shoulders and long in the sleeves, otherwise I'd pick it up.


----------



## AlanC

^It likely became loose and was sewn back in. The seller doesn't even use the brand name in the auction, nor is he making much on it at all.

Great coat.


----------



## TweedyDon

TradMichael said:


> 40R Harris Tweed 3 button blazer, 2 button cuffs ... I love this coppery brown:


This seller is excellent; I've bought from him several times before, and when one parcel was lost in the mail he gave me a full refund before I'd thought of how to approach the situation. Needless to say, I bought more from him after that!


----------



## unmodern

TweedyDon said:


> This seller is excellent; I've bought from him several times before, and when one parcel was lost in the mail he gave me a full refund before I'd thought of how to approach the situation. Needless to say, I bought more from him after that!


Just based on my own experience, I have to disagree. I bought a jacket from mrhaney4, and it never arrived. When I sent an email, I was told it was lost in the mail, and was issued a refund in a few days (after I sent a second email reminder), but there was no indication that that would have happened had I not taken the initiative. Looking over the user's feedback, it seems that most people receive their items, but a fairly significant proportion (almost 1 in 100) are issued a refund for various reasons. If I had to guess, I'd say mrhaney4 is double-listing items, perhaps on ebay and in a store somewhere, and issuing refunds for the ebay purchases that have already sold. Although he has many great items for sale at rock-bottom prices, I would hesitate to buy from him again after my experience.


----------



## TweedyDon

^^ That's good for people to know--thanks for adding this in! That does seem like a rather large number of refunds.... 

Obviously, the usual caveat applies to my initial post--no connection to the seller apart from as a satisfied (and maybe lucky! :icon_smile_wink customer!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Shaggy Dog jacket from J.Press*

I'd never heard of this before, but it sure is interesting. Maybe a 39? I'm not sure, the measurements are posted.

And someone beat me on a great, discreetly marketed J. Press Harris Tweed jacket, 48L. I hope it was someone here.


----------



## Pentheos

AdamsSutherland said:


> And someone beat me on a great, discreetly marketed J. Press Harris Tweed jacket, 48L. I hope it was someone here.


I was watching it for a bit, but decided against bidding. Thanks to Tweedydon, I have a lifetime supply (6 jackets) of Harris Tweed.


----------



## TweedyDon

Pentheos said:


> Thanks to Tweedydon, I have a lifetime supply (6 jackets) of Harris Tweed.


That's not a lifetime's supply, Pentheos--that's just a well-stocked week! :icon_smile_wink:

I'm now watching a Grail... a Harris from Press in exactly my size! We'll see....


----------



## C. Sharp

Just wanted to add This is a shetland jacket.



AdamsSutherland said:


> I'd never heard of this before, but it sure is interesting. Maybe a 39? I'm not sure, the measurements are posted.
> 
> And someone beat me on a great, discreetly marketed J. Press Harris Tweed jacket, 48L. I hope it was someone here.


----------



## TradMichael

Coleman said:


> Very cool find, Cardinals. I am continually inspired by the breadth and depth of your eBay searches. I never think of searching for things like socks.


You'd be surprised at how many NOS pairs you can find if you look. I think these creme colored ones would be great with penny loafers:

Am also loving these 30s blue-fleck workwear socks---and there's a whole dozen:

sock garters NIB:


----------



## TradMichael

3 wool J Press ties (he's got several other Press groupings too)


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks 3/2 madras sack, 38/40 - cheap

Another Brooks 3/2 madras sack, 38/40R - cheap

"Books Brothers" 3/2 sack blazer, 39R









"Books Brothers" tweed 3/2 sack, 40S


----------



## Coleman

^A very nice set, Cardinals. I saw those two GTH jackets but wasn't knowledgeable enough to translate the seller's measurements into sizes.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> ^A very nice set, Cardinals. I saw those two GTH jackets but wasn't knowledgeable enough to translate the seller's measurements into sizes.


Well, 38/40 is an educated guess based up on the shoulder and sleeve measurement since the seller obviously mismeasured the waist (only measured the "back panel" and not the full waist. They're probably worth a small bid and with those awful measurements I'm pretty sure they'll go for less than $20.


----------



## Coleman

^That's exactly why I was confused. Good thing we've got Cardinals on the case :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Pentheos

*Shagadelic J. Press pinup girl tie*

Awesome, awesome, awesome:

But, my wife rightly points out that I can't ever wear the tie to teach class, so I have to pass.


----------



## C. Sharp

Not even as an illustration of the sexual revolution and the rises of feminism. :icon_smile_wink:


Pentheos said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome:
> 
> But, my wife rightly points out that I can't ever wear the tie to teach class, so I have to pass.


----------



## Valkyrie

*classic vintage Swiss Army Watch*

I have a couple of these and wear them with ribbon or nylon straps. They are perfect for it. They are great watches and have a nice simple classic look-very easy to read, sweep second hand, and the day of the month, too. The off-white/khaki face, greenish numerals, and the heavy bright stainless steel are just a bit off the beaten path without being bizarre. Cheap too.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Pentheos said:


> Awesome, awesome, awesome:
> 
> But, my wife rightly points out that I can't ever wear the tie to teach class, so I have to pass.


Saw it tonight. I'm so, so tempted.


----------



## Jack.

*J. Press Chesterfield*

Looks pretty good. I don't think Press even carries these anymore.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hawick for Chipp club-collared shirt 16x35









Chipp belt - Made in Italy - size 40


----------



## C. Sharp

Looks like a nice Troy Guild club collar.


----------



## Bermuda

Someone has to get this traddest of sweaters. Ohio State Buckeyes


----------



## Orgetorix

Bermuda said:


> Someone has to get this traddest of sweaters. Ohio State Buckeyes


Thank you! It's mine.


----------



## TradMichael

Congrats to whomever got this Chipp tie for fifty cents.



Also congrats to Orgetorix, as if you wouldn't have BIN I certainly would have. Nice sweater!


----------



## Cardinals5

No one will probably purchase these, but I thought they were such an unusual design I had to post them. They're Hanovers and I guess we'll call them: Hanover Apron Split Toe Austerity Brouged Chukka Boots


----------



## Orgetorix

Wow, those are weird. They'd give any of AE's odd designs a run for their money.


----------



## room5

*swiss army watch*

Bought it. Thanks, looking for one for awhile although it wasn't as cheap at the end of the auction as it was at the beginning.


----------



## CMDC

This looks like it might be pretty nice. Had to convince myself that I don't need a second black watch jacket, so I'll leave it to you guys. 40R JCrew. Looks like a sack from the picture.


----------



## Pentheos

*almost new 8.5 EEE brown (?) shell cordovan AE MacNeil*

Seller says they are burgundy, but they look brown to me. Seller also doesn't know what shell cordovan is (thinks it has something to do with the shoe's sole---I can see why s/he'd think this.) As Borat would say, "very nice."

Achtung: seller has only sold 3 things before.


----------



## Cardinals5

H. Oritsky navy windowpane 3/2 sack in 42/44L for $17.50 shipped BIN. H. Oritsky quality is quite good - I have one of their 3/2 sack blazers. If anyone is thinking about this jacket, I would ask a few questions before purchasing it (e.g. is it darted? It doesn't appear so, but you'll want to be certain)


----------



## Steve Smith

Pentheos said:


> Seller also doesn't know what shell cordovan is (thinks it has something to do with the shoe's sole...


You mean your shoes don't have shell cordovan soles???? Small timer.


----------



## Pentheos

Steve Smith said:


> You mean your shoes don't have shell cordovan soles???? Small timer.


AE stamps the sole with a fancy little crest-shaped object which says "Genuine Shell Cordovan". Since it is stamped on the sole, I guess the seller thinks that's what the sole is made out of.


----------



## dwebber18

So if they really did have shell soles, would you still wear them outside or not on carpet? Haha


----------



## Steve Smith

Yes, I'm sure that's his thought process. IIRC, several other makers put "shell cordovan" on the sole, particularly on vintage models.



Pentheos said:


> AE stamps the sole with a fancy little crest-shaped object which says "Genuine Shell Cordovan". Since it is stamped on the sole, I guess the seller thinks that's what the sole is made out of.


----------



## Cardinals5

dwebber18 said:


> So if they really did have shell soles, would you still wear them outside or not on carpet? Haha


I forget where I posted the link, but the Wolverine company (the one who now makes boots almost exclusively) used to literally make shoes with shell cordovan soles.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

The Princeton University Store
Harris Tweed Jacket
3r2 Sack
44L


----------



## About Town

*Burberry Classic Trench 42R*

Why this is listed as gay interest is beyond me


----------



## dshell

Someone please buy this cool old LL Bean coat:




(The same seller has a few other similar ones too.)


----------



## playdohh22

CCC tan camelhair sack 43? ending in 19 hours.


----------



## TweedyDon

dshell said:


> Someone please buy this cool old LL Bean coat:


I'm going to do my best on this, dshell--this is just what I've been after for the past two years! (I've found that I feel the cold more now I've lost my protective layers of fat! :icon_smile_wink

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Taken Aback

TradMichael said:


> You'd be surprised at how many NOS pairs you can find if you look. I think these creme colored ones would be great with penny loafers:
> 
> Am also loving these 30s blue-fleck workwear socks---and there's a whole dozen:
> 
> sock garters NIB:


Do you have prior experience with NOS that old? I would be deathly afraid they would disintegrate while fitting them. (Has happened to me before)


----------



## rgrossicone

Taken Aback said:


> Do you have prior experience with NOS that old? I would be deathly afraid they would disintegrate while fitting them. (Has happened to me before)


What about washing them? Hand wash?


----------



## martinchristopher

*Hickey Freeman SB Black Watch Peak Lapel Dinner Jacket*


----------



## Cardinals5

I was eyeing both of these, and maybe someone on the forum is bidding on the Southwick (I apologize if you are as I don't want to raise the price on you), but they're both great suits to look at so here they are.

Southwick 3/2 sack charcoal flannel, 40R (incorrectly listed as 2B)









Chipp 3/2 sack suit (buttoned incorrectly), 38L (seems more like a 38R)


----------



## Steve Smith

^^The Chipp seller doesn't know how to button the suit, but does know that it has some value.


----------



## Taken Aback

rgrossicone said:


> What about washing them? Hand wash?


It made no difference on those last ones I remember. The fibers began to break when I removed the label. It makes me wary of any vintage old stock.


----------



## J. Andrew

*Tailcoats?*

Longtime lurker but... Has anyone seen any decent Tailcoats recently? 42 or 44L?


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Southwick 3/2 sack charcoal flannel, 40R (incorrectly listed as 2B)


With a fit like that, that seller is mad not to let the sleeves down and keep it.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> With a fit like that, that seller is mad not to let the sleeves down and keep it.


Here's one where he obviously lowered the sleeves :icon_smile_wink: He's a well-known thrifting flipper and is always selling pretty decent stuff (something like 13,000 feedback on eBay). I agree, that Southwick looks great on him.


----------



## Cardinals5

Drumohr cashmere, 46" chest, starting bid 9.99


----------



## CBtoNYC

*Brooks Brothers 346 VTG Trad sack cut shawl tuxedo, 43R*

Did one of you win this?


----------



## Steve Smith

^^^I recently saw a vintage 346 orphan jacket, older than that one, but the same jacket. Is an orphan jacket like that flippable?


----------



## Orgetorix

Steve Smith said:


> Is an orphan jacket like that flippable?


Not unless you luck out with a buyer who doesn't realize how hard it will be to match trousers. Or someone who wants a jacket to wear with his tartan trews.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB Brookstweed 100% shetland wool 3/2 sack, 42" chest, 24" sleeves


----------



## TweedyDon

Cardinals5 said:


> Drumohr cashmere, 46" chest, starting bid 9.99


Calling 32rollandrock.....!


----------



## Cardinals5

TweedyDon said:


> Calling 32rollandrock.....!


He's on vacation, but should be back before the auction ends.

Great looking sweater and I've been on the look out for a Drumohr ever since Jamgood mentioned them, but they rarely appear and always seem to start over $100. This is the first I've seen in quite a while with a reasonable starting price.


----------



## dwebber18

*Black AE Norse 13D*

Here is a nice pair of black AE Norse in 13D. Look to be in good shape, I know these aren't seen too much. $75 BIN/OBO


----------



## Pentheos

*WOW*

42L Oxxford cashmere plaid in a BIG pattern

The seller says it is a 2-button, but it looks sacky to me. Undarted. Surely those shoulders aren't that square, right? And looks like there is a hole on the upper left sleeve. Easy reweave. Awesome, not my size.

Tweedydon? Surely you don't have a coat like this, do you?


----------



## Coleman

^I don't see any darts, and it's definitely a 3/2.


----------



## Steve Smith

I have a pair of these in 14D, better condition than the ebay ones. If you know anyone who needs them, LMK.



dwebber18 said:


> Here is a nice pair of black AE Norse in 13D. Look to be in good shape, I know these aren't seen too much. $75 BIN/OBO


----------



## TweedyDon

Pentheos said:


> 42L Oxxford cashmere plaid in a BIG pattern
> 
> The seller says it is a 2-button, but it looks sacky to me. Undarted. Surely those shoulders aren't that square, right? And looks like there is a hole on the upper left sleeve. Easy reweave. Awesome, not my size.
> 
> Tweedydon? Surely you don't have a coat like this, do you?


I'm very, very tempted...


----------



## About Town

*Wing Tip Overshoes 9 $14.99*

Cheaper than swimms more stylish than totes


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> Calling 32rollandrock.....!


I'm in Mexico. I can't hear you...


----------



## TradMichael

Taken Aback said:


> Do you have prior experience with NOS that old? I would be deathly afraid they would disintegrate while fitting them. (Has happened to me before)


Never had that happen to me. I have about a dozen pairs that old, even a bit older. (I've been to a shop that specialized in 1920's wear with a lot of old stock.)



rgrossicone said:


> What about washing them? Hand wash?


I hand wash all my dress socks because I dislike the pilling that always seems to come after a few runs through the washing machine. But I've had no problem with NOS socks just as I've had no problem with old sweaters, jackets, ties, gloves or anything else. Just look for good stuff that has been stored well, take care of it yourself and you should be fine.


----------



## Taken Aback

TradMichael said:


> Never had that happen to me. I have about a dozen pairs that old, even a bit older. (I've been to a shop that specialized in 1920's wear with a lot of old stock.)
> 
> I hand wash all my dress socks because I dislike the pilling that always seems to come after a few runs through the washing machine. But I've had no problem with NOS socks just as I've had no problem with old sweaters, jackets, ties, gloves or anything else. Just *look for good stuff that has been stored well*, take care of it yourself and you should be fine.


I guess that's the key issue. It's hard to know unless a label is badly yellowed, and even then the fabric might be OK.


----------



## Steve Smith

Made in England Brooks Brothers Toggle Coat. Size L, 52 inch chest. Bidless at $40, BIN at $80.


----------



## Coleman

J. Press The Burlington Knot tie for $12 BIN -


----------



## mualphapiper

It's just my size, but I'm not able to bid right now. The odd angle of the top button suggests 3/2 roll, yes? 100% wool, made in USA, patch pockets, and I don't see darts! I hope someone takes good advantage of this.

MAP


----------



## Orgetorix

Church's black dress boots, size 12D (US?):


----------



## Georgia

Allen Edmonds Cole suede loafers - 9.5


----------



## andcounting

*I have the following up on the bay...*

BB 3/2 camelhair plaid jacket:

BB 3/2 Gold Fleece Plaid suit:

H Freeman & Son 3/2 <-- this suit is really amazing!:

*42l H Freeman & Son suit - classic trad - Window Pain *


----------



## Cardinals5

andcounting said:


> BB 3/2 camelhair plaid jacket:
> 
> BB 3/2 Gold Fleece Plaid suit:
> 
> H Freeman & Son 3/2 <-- this suit is really amazing!:
> 
> *42l H Freeman & Son suit - classic trad - Window Pain *


Nice looking goods, andcounting. It would help prospective buyers if you posted more measurements - the shoulder measurements (between the seams) is an absolutely crucial one since shoulders are difficult to have tailored. Sleeve length measurements are also important as sleeves can generally be taken in, but it's iffy if they can be let out (depends on whether wear lines have appeared).


----------



## playdohh22

two vintage brooks brothers tweed 3/2 sack 44S? only a few hours remaining.

1)


2)


----------



## Cardinals5

playdohh22 said:


> two vintage brooks brothers tweed 3/2 sack 44S? only a few hours remaining.
> 
> 1)
> 
> 2)


Actually looks like a 44R - the seller obviously doesn't know how to measure properly and is taking the length measurement not from the bottom of the collar, but from the shoulder seam mid-way between the neck and the sleeve cap. The other indicator these are regulars is that the sleeve, which is 24" is a considerable distance from the bottom of the jacket. I wear a 24" sleeve myself and a regular length and the proportions on those looks correct.

In either case, beautiful vintage 346 (non-outlet) Brooks tweeds should be snapped up whenever possible.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> Actually looks like a 44R - the seller obviously doesn't know how to measure properly and is taking the length measurement not from the bottom of the collar, but from the shoulder seam mid-way between the neck and the sleeve cap. The other indicator these are regulars is that the sleeve, which is 24" is a considerable distance from the bottom of the jacket. I wear a 24" sleeve myself and a regular length and the proportions on those looks correct.
> 
> In either case, beautiful vintage 346 (non-outlet) Brooks tweeds should be snapped up whenever possible.


I'm giving it serious consideration, with the full knowledge I'll be spending more on alterations than on the initial purchase.

Anyone have any experience with this seller and the accuracy of measurements?


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> I'm giving it serious consideration, with the full knowledge I'll be spending more on alterations than on the initial purchase.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this seller and the accuracy of measurements?


No experience with this seller, but those measurements seem fairly consistent with what I would call a 42R - except the shoulder measurement seems a bit small given the chest measurement of 44", but then again the seller says "on back from shoulder seam to shoulder seam". What I suspect is that the seller has given fairly accurate measurements, but missed on the total length ("on front of jacket") and shoulders. In other words, I would take the 44" chest and the 24" sleeves as accurate and assume the other measurements are all slightly off - probably within an inch.

I've tried to make it an art to decipher eBay measurements because you can find some real bargins that way because everyone else gets scared off by the wacky measurements. I just purchased a Brookstweed 3/2 sack where the seller gave all the correct measurements for a 40R except a shoulder measurement of 20" - my guess was that they got the shoulders wrong and, having received the jacket today, I was right - the shoulders were 18.5"


----------



## CBtoNYC

*Blackwatch tailcoat?!!?!*

I'm starting to think that Ralph has or will generate every possible variation on trad/Ivy clothing, in the fullness of time.


----------



## AldenPyle

This seller has a shipment of NOS Safari jackets and pants in many sizes. from the defunct New York store Hunting World. Over its history, the store went from real safari gear to safari chic. Now it is a label for stores in DFS shops in airports in Asia presumably targeting Chinese and Japanese tourists. The seller claims that the stuff is at least 15 years old and there is about a 15 year old article in Cigar Afficianado by Boyer claiming that they have good stuff. 

Anyway, I've ordered some of the pants and they are Made in USA and seem quite nice. Probably, they can be had for $25 or so, and they easily seem worth that. I also got a safari jacket for about $25.


----------



## Cardinals5

Woah, momma - two Norman Hilton sack blazers for sale

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack,lower patch pocket, 42L









Norman Hilton 3/2, lower patch pocket, blazer, 43R


----------



## rabidawg

It boggles my mind that someone for a mixed bal-blucher pair of AE captoes.


----------



## eris

rabidawg said:


> It boggles my mind that someone for a mixed bal-blucher pair of AE captoes.


This is just great :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mikejw

Maybe the buyer has a right-blucher left-bal pair he's been sitting on for years, wondering what on earth to do with them.


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*Even more shocking . . .*

. . . is that there were 13 bids on them, so apparently there was more than one person who thinks quite unlike some of us (to put it rather mildly).

And think of how disappointed the underbidder must now be, knowing that another pair of these may not come up again for quite some time .....



rabidawg said:


> It boggles my mind that someone for a mixed bal-blucher pair of AE captoes.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

rabidawg said:


> It boggles my mind that someone for a mixed bal-blucher pair of AE captoes.


Amazing. :biggrin2: If you're going for the accountant-turned-huffer look, those shoes are _perfect!_


----------



## 32rollandrock

rabidawg said:


> It boggles my mind that someone for a mixed bal-blucher pair of AE captoes.


Why do you hate Siamese twins?


----------



## Cardinals5

Hey 32,

What finally happed with those two BB tweeds? Did you decide to go for it?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> Hey 32,
> 
> What finally happed with those two BB tweeds? Did you decide to go for it?


Nope. The measurements were too sketchy. You're a braver, and more clever, man. Suit and sport coat measurements on Ebay are just too weird. I can't read between lines and figure stuff out.


----------



## Steve Smith

rabidawg said:


> It boggles my mind that someone for a mixed bal-blucher pair of AE captoes.


Business on the right, party on the left.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB Loro Piana 100% Cashmere overcoat, 42L, BIN 89.00


----------



## AldenPyle

AldenPyle said:


> This seller has a shipment of NOS Safari jackets and pants in many sizes. from the defunct New York store Hunting World. Over its history, the store went from real safari gear to safari chic. Now it is a label for stores in DFS shops in airports in Asia presumably targeting Chinese and Japanese tourists. The seller claims that the stuff is at least 15 years old and there is about a 15 year old article in Cigar Afficianado by Boyer claiming that they have good stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I've ordered some of the pants and they are Made in USA and seem quite nice. Probably, they can be had for $25 or so, and they easily seem worth that. I also got a safari jacket for about $25.


Just to clarify. The khaki colored ones are Made in USA. The brown colored ones are Made in China.


----------



## crs

DownByTheRiverSide said:


> . . . is that there were 13 bids on them, so apparently there was more than one person who thinks quite unlike some of us (to put it rather mildly).
> 
> And think of how disappointed the underbidder must now be, knowing that another pair of these may not come up again for quite some time .....


Good start on a Mardi Gras costume.


----------



## eris

Cardinals5 said:


> No experience with this seller, but those measurements seem fairly consistent with what I would call a 42R - except the shoulder measurement seems a bit small given the chest measurement of 44", but then again the seller says "on back from shoulder seam to shoulder seam". What I suspect is that the seller has given fairly accurate measurements, but missed on the total length ("on front of jacket") and shoulders. In other words, I would take the 44" chest and the 24" sleeves as accurate and assume the other measurements are all slightly off - probably within an inch.
> 
> I've tried to make it an art to decipher eBay measurements because you can find some real bargins that way because everyone else gets scared off by the wacky measurements. I just purchased a Brookstweed 3/2 sack where the seller gave all the correct measurements for a 40R except a shoulder measurement of 20" - my guess was that they got the shoulders wrong and, having received the jacket today, I was right - the shoulders were 18.5"


Didn't see that these were discussed here. I picked up this one:

I'm a 42R and these measurements seem fairly consistent with my other sport coats. Especially when considering that this is vintage, some stuff just ran a tad tighter, e.g the shoulders or maybe even the overall size, which the seller gives as 44. Or it might just be a case of the perennial misunderstanding chest circumference in inches = size. Who knows - at 15 bucks I'm willing to run the risk.


----------



## dwebber18

rabidawg said:


> It boggles my mind that someone for a mixed bal-blucher pair of AE captoes.


Wow, I didn't need another reason this morning as to the proof that people are stupid. In all honesty I would be most of the people just didn't see the difference. I asked a friend at work to come over and look and it was after I told him they were different shoes that he noticed. Then he said well those are just a little different I guess. Makes me want to bang my head on the desk.


----------



## TradMichael

rabidawg said:


> It boggles my mind that someone for a mixed bal-blucher pair of AE captoes.


Can't wait to see it turn up on "What Footwear Are You Wearing Today." C'mon, don't be shy. Even if you just have one foot in the trad forum and one in the other.


----------



## boatshoe

Van Heusen vintage tab collar shirt (15 - 33). Too bad the starting price is relatively high, since it's a nice shirt with a collar that is tough to come by these days.


----------



## Coleman

I was going to bid on this vintage Chipp shirt but have decided not to. 39 mins left and no bids.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Woah, momma - two Norman Hilton sack blazers for sale


These look so amazing! Why couldn't our ol' friend RansomeandGwynn have found a 40R!


----------



## martinchristopher

*NWT Southwick Sportcoats*

Good Price


----------



## newivystyle

First post, just picked these up:


----------



## Jovan

boatshoe said:


> Van Heusen vintage tab collar shirt (15 - 33). Too bad the starting price is relatively high, since it's a nice shirt with a collar that is tough to come by these days.


Proves that the "modern" tab collar was in use back then, not just the ones with studs. :icon_smile_big: I'd prefer one with a button instead of snap.


----------



## Cardinals5

Southwick charcoal glen plaid(?) with windowpane 3/2 sack suit, 44S
(I've purchased from this seller before and his measurements are accurate despite his terrible pictures - he has no idea what a 3/2 sack suit is)


----------



## TweedyDon

*44/46R J. Press jackets*

This seller thinks he has two 40S J. Press jackets in silk-judging by the measurements they're more likely 44/46R--which might be why they're still around with low BIN!


----------



## 32rollandrock

TweedyDon said:


> This seller thinks he has two 40S J. Press jackets in silk-judging by the measurements they're more likely 44/46R--which might be why they're still around with low BIN!


Tempting, but I'll pass. This guy doesn't seem to know how to measure, and who needs the hassles when it shows up and doesn't fit? OTOH, if someone has experience with this seller and can vouch for his integrity, I'll buy both in a heartbeat.


----------



## Cardinals5

Crappy photo, but this little gem should sell for a pretty high price -

J Press cable-knit Shaggy Dog by Drumohr, 48" chest


----------



## AldenPyle

This seller has a few 50's era NWT sack (I think) suits from a maker called Curlee. Not a top maker, I think, but 100% wool. They seem to be not hotly pursued at $50, and they might be of historical interest in addition to be probably wearable. Mostly sizes around 38 or 39. .


----------



## chacend

Polo Darlton Shell Wingtips, wish they were my size.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

$40 BIN shell cordovan tassels for a 11 very narrow


----------



## Pentheos

*12D AE shell cordovan Sanford*

Low-ish BIN:


----------



## Steve Smith

Thanks, TBS. I own those shoes and can provide more pics if needed. Is there anyone who wears narrow 11's?



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> $40 BIN shell cordovan tassels for a 11 very narrow


----------



## Cardinals5

Pentheos said:


> Low-ish BIN:


Isn't 747pooh one of the guys from SF? I often get the feeling that SF and AAAC members are buying things from each other on eBay ic12337:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Steve Smith said:


> Thanks, TBS. I own those shoes and can provide more pics if needed. Is there anyone who wears narrow 11's?


Sometimes I wonder if men's feet have been getting wider over the years.
I'm always coming across old A-width (and even narrower) old florshiems/hanovers etc at the thrifts.
I've made a fool of myself on more than one occasion trying to cram my d-width feet into them and failing.


----------



## AlanC

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Sometimes I wonder if men's feet have been getting wider over the years.
> I'm always coming across old A-width (and even narrower) old florshiems/hanovers etc at the thrifts.
> I've made a fool of myself on more than one occasion trying to cram my d-width feet into them and failing.


I've pondered this phenomenon (clearly I need more to do).

I have a couple of theories. One is that fewer men should wear a 'D' width than think they do, that modern manufacturing has limited the number of width options so that most men, other than those with particularly wide feet, think they are 'D's.

My second, and I suppose contradictory, theory is that more NOS shoes have survived in non-standard widths due to the fact that there was lower demand for them, and it was easier for them to slip through the cracks.

Or maybe neither of those things is true. On the bright side, I wear a narrow shoe so it sometimes works in my favor.


----------



## Pentheos

Fat people have fat feet. More fat people, more fat feet. More fat feet, more wide shoes.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> I have a couple of theories. One is that fewer men should wear a 'D' width than think they do, that modern manufacturing has limited the number of width options so that most men, other than those with particularly wide feet, think they are 'D's.


I suspect this is often the case. In fact, I've been beginning to wonder over the last couple years whether my true size may, in fact, be longer and narrower than I'd previously thought. For a while I've thought 11.5 D was my size, and sometimes 11 E depending on the last.

However, Ron Rider has mentioned that the wear pattern on the bottom of a shoe after it's been worn only once or twice can be a good indicator of a shoe's fit. So I looked at these Alfred Sargents in 11.5 D after a couple of wearings, and sure enough it seems they may be a bit wide. Ron suggested I try a 12 C or B. I haven't tried any yet, but if I see a good deal on a pair in that size, I plan to give it a try.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

My locally owned shoe store, that carries Aldens and AEs with distain (to the point of trying to talk me out of ordering Aldens, and into Eccos), is owned by a man who really does seem to know feet.
If you give him an opening he'll talk your ear off about how most men's feet are wider than D width, and how he sells more Es than Ds etc etc, and how the shoe companies fudge shoes (and width labels) to narrow down their offerings etc.

I think Alan's theory makes more sense.

Ogre,
I almost wonder if foot pain is a symptom of shoes that are too wide (as opposed to initial discomfort)?
The shoes that have cause me the most agony aren't the AE #5 lasted ones that are a bit too narrow, but the wide ones that felt comfortable in the store and at rest, but that put all sorts of pressure on when walking.


----------



## Orgetorix

I don't have any pain with the shoes pictured above. They're perfectly comfortable. 

The other thing that should have, perhaps, tipped me off that I might not have my size down pat is that AEs on the 5 last fit me perfectly in 11.5D (and I can even wear an 11.5C), but every other human being on the planet says they fit long and narrow.

I'd love to go to a trunk show for Rider Boots or G&G or someone who really knows feet and have them give me their opinion of what size I ought to be wearing, in general.


----------



## Cardinals5

Chipp 100% cashmere 3/2 sack in size 42L


----------



## SartoNYC

*Chipp*

Hi Card,

Yeah, just saw that Chipp sheperd check. Seems nice, but I question measurements. Probably a custom for a tall guy with 28" sleeves (?).


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ I agree, the jacket must have been a special order for a rather tall person with longer arms. I sold a couple of jackets myself a while back that were marked "XL" as in "extra-long". They were 34" from the bottom of the collar and had 27"+sleeves. On the positive side, if a person has 28" sleeves then they're probably in luck because no one else will bid against them :teacha:


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Frankly, Cards, given the poor measuring skills of many Ebay sellers, I'm more inclined to believe that the measurements on the sleeve are incorrect. As you say, it could be a special order, but, if I were a betting man, I'd bet against it.


----------



## Coleman

Patch pocket Norman Hilton sack blazer (a Trad grail) for a 44-46R - .

$35 BIN!


----------



## Coleman

Someone snatched it. I'd love to see it in WAYW in the future :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Cowtown

Coleman said:


> Someone snatched it. I'd love to see it in WAYW in the future :icon_smile_wink:.


Darn.


----------



## Coleman

Cowtown said:


> Darn.


I felt the same when I came across the listing, and it wasn't my size.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Alden tassel loafers*

Are these trad?


----------



## Pentheos

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Are these trad?


They're ugly.


----------



## chiamdream

Handsome suit. I'll be keeping my eye on that - thanks for posting.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

*Vintage Abercrombie and Fitch Shooting Jacket*


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a beautiful jacket!

I thought so when I originally sold it on the Thrift Exchange, too!


----------



## Coleman

^ROFL! Bust-ed! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Someone buy this.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

TweedyDon said:


> That's a beautiful jacket!
> 
> I thought so when I originally sold it on the Thrift Exchange, too!


Is it the same one?

I only ask because this guy lists it as a 40-42 and the one you had listed by measurements seemed more like a 38.
I'd trust your measurements over anyone on ebay, and I was upset I missed out on that jacket... 
(your photos looked better)


----------



## Coleman

J. Press nudie braces  - 

The price unfortunately is exorbitant.


----------



## Patrick06790

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Are these trad?


Or these?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

TweedyDon said:


> That's a beautiful jacket!
> 
> I thought so when I originally sold it on the Thrift Exchange, too!


That would really piss me off!
Can someone compare ip adresses with that eBay seller's AA id to confirm, so that I can be careful not to do the courtesy of passing on my goods to this person? In the same breath, "alleyascot" mentions lining wear and then says the lining is wear-free! Unbelievable.


----------



## chiamdream

for a pair of black unlined BB shell LHS (11D). I've been watching these sorts of auctions for a while and I'm 95% sure these would go for more in a regular auction, so not a bad price.


----------



## Coleman

Oh, man, chiamdream, I am so tempted right now to snatch those. If they were #8, or any of the brown varieties, it wouldn't even be a question.


----------



## TheWGP

chiamdream said:


> for a pair of black unlined BB shell LHS (11D). I've been watching these sorts of auctions for a while and I'm 95% sure these would go for more in a regular auction, so not a bad price.


THANK YOU for the heads-up! I'd watched that same seller sell that same pair with, I think, a reserve (getting no bids - I managed to miss the auction end!) and actually emailed him asking if he was going to relist. He did the Make an Offer but I figured the BIN was attractive enough that someone would impulse purchase before the 48-hours of the offer expired. Maybe I shouldn't have worn my BB #8 LHS (11D) today... comfortable feet = easy impulse buy!

I've read that the BB black cordovan LHS fits snugger than the #8, but if they don't fit I somehow doubt I'll have a hard time selling these for what I paid for them, with some work. Might even think about sending them for restoration - those soles are undoubtedly what kept his auction from selling.

Hmm, I'm planning to acquire a pair of cordovan Alden chukkas (cigar hopefully) and with those & these, at that point I'll be up to a full shelf of nothing but cordovan... luckily my wife is supportive of me getting them over calf because of the longevity and ease of care!


----------



## chiamdream

I hear you. If they'd been #8 they never would have made it to this thread. :icon_smile_big:

Congrats to TheWGP!


----------



## TweedyDon

GentlemanGeorge said:


> That would really piss me off!
> Can someone compare ip adresses with that eBay seller's AA id to confirm, so that I can be careful not to do the courtesy of passing on my goods to this person? In the same breath, "alleyascot" mentions lining wear and then says the lining is wear-free! Unbelievable.


In fairness to the ebay seller, he's not making that much of a profit on it counted in sheer dollar terms (especially once we consider eBay fees), so it might just be a case of it's not fitting him properly and so he's decided to sell it on for a bit more than he paid (and more than he could secure through the Exchange) to fund more trad. purchases. So, I'm amused to see it again, rather than annoyed. Plus, as TBS points out it might not be the same one. I suspect it is as the size seems to be the same, as does the wear, and it's a rare piece--but obviously I might be wrong here.

I think my response might have been a bit different (and closer to GG's) had it been bought quickly on the Exchange and then "flipped" for several times its selling price on eBay. That would seem to me to violate the spirit of the Exchange, which is for chaps to secure items of clothing that otherwise might be unavailable to them, either for reasons of cost or scarcity--and buying to re-sell elsewhere means that other members who would have worn the items in question now might not have the chance. But, for the reasons I mentioned above, I don't think that that's what's happened (or possibly happened) here.

So, no harm, no foul, as far as I'm concerned--and even at this price I think that this jacket is a great deal!


----------



## Valkyrie

*Cole Haan Made in USA loafers*

Coleman showed up in the WAYW thread with some older Cole Haan, made in USA (Maine) full strap penny loafers, that he characterized as the 'nicest shoes he has.' If someone who wears an 11.5 and likes burgundy, here are a similar pair on eBay. I think.

Current price: $20


----------



## Coleman

^Those have the same green label. Doctor Damage, who knows a great deal more about shoes than I do, classified made in the U.S. "Green Label" Cole Haans as higher quality than current Alden and AE. I believe that Green Label is to what he is referring, but maybe we can get his input.


----------



## mack11211

A few of several items this week:

Brooks Brothers ENGLAND HAND BLOCKED WOOL TIE 3.25"



SCOTLAND BLACK WATCH WOOL TIE 3" narrow skinny 



J PRESS trad MADE TO MEASURE colorful TWEED COAT 42 L



BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad BLUE B/D OXFORD SHIRT 15 33



BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad heatherTWEED SACK COAT 40S



I am the seller.

Many others available through my ebay auction link below.


----------



## Steve Smith

Those shoes are garbage. Look at the discoloration of the soles. I the rubber part of the combination heels have excessive wear.

I may bid on them, but it will only be out of pity for the seller. :icon_smile_wink:



Coleman said:


> ^Those have the same green label. Doctor Damage, who knows a great deal more about shoes than I do, classified made in the U.S. "Green Label" Cole Haans as higher quality than current Alden and AE. I believe that Green Label is to what he is referring, but maybe we can get his input.


----------



## Pentheos

*XL gray & red LLB Norwegian*

Starting bid $4 (seller doesn't know what s/he's got):


----------



## mualphapiper

*Shell?*

I can't tell if these are shell or not. I won't be bidding, but I hope someone can make good use of them.


----------



## Pentheos

^^^^

Absolutely not shell. Do you see the wrinkles on the right-hand shoe? Shell does not, cannot wrinkle like that. They have a nice color though.


----------



## Steve Smith

Interesting US made longwings. This company shut its doors in 1973.


----------



## Steve Smith

Pentheos said:


> Starting bid $4 (seller doesn't know what s/he's got):


Watch out for that $15 UPS ground shipping.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Cole-Haan black wingtips, size 8D, made in USA (with green label). These are good shoes with minimal wear and should be purchased by someone who cares about quality but who wants a pair of lightweight shoes (about half the weight of a pair of Aldens, but still good support). Hard to say about sizing for this model, except to say that in my limited experience with old C-H that they should be true size except the toe box will be a bit short (which is clear in the photos). They would also need topy on the soles since this type of sole stitching would not be be easily re-soleable by just anyone.


----------



## Steve Smith

Not cheap, but pretty nice. Looks like a bit of a spade-sole thing going on with these vintage Nettleton captoes (size 8.5).


----------



## Cardinals5

Steve Smith said:


> Not cheap, but pretty nice. Looks like a bit of a spade-sole thing going on with these vintage Nettleton captoes (size 8.5).


Those have been hovering around eBay for at least 3-4 months. The seller dropped the price once before the New Year and I've been waiting for him to lower it to a more reasonable price, but I think he's got the stamina to wait a long time. I just look at them once in a while since they're my size.


----------



## rabidawg

That "mapvintage" seller lists a lot of shoes, but never seems to sell any of them.


----------



## dshell

These are interesting and cool:

Stetson suede + alligator loafers:



Some 8.5 AE (typo in description)



I like the shape of these AE's specs:


----------



## Joe Beamish

*40R BB (old 346) sack navy blazer*

All patch pockets.

A good seller judging by feedback rating. No bids yet. Seller isn't advertising this as "trad" or as "sack" or "mad men".


----------



## dport86

rabidawg said:


> That "mapvintage" seller lists a lot of shoes, but never seems to sell any of them.


Beware this seller. I had an odd experience--was interested in a pair of Nettletons listed as Cordovan, but seller was evasive when asked. Close examination of the shoes suggested not shell but when the micro-creases that appeared in the sellers photos were inquired after, the seller did not respond and I found myself blocked from his/her auctions. The shoes remained on ebay for months and months--and the seller failed to respond to requests to explain why I'd been blocked even after I expressed interest in buying the shoes at the original asking price. Very odd.

They put a lot of effort into shooting, presenting and tracking down great vintage shoes but perhaps they are not that interested in selling them.


----------



## Coleman

NWT J. Press plaid shorts (36W) for $14.99 BIN - .


----------



## Coleman

From the same seller, 34W (also J. Press, NWT, $14.99 BIN) - .


----------



## The Deacon

*Allen Edmonds Hinsdale Loafers on ebay*

Some nice size 10D Allen Edmonds Hinsdale Loafers, 9.00 starting bid


----------



## M. Charles

New INVERTERE Donegal Tweed Charcoal Coat 38-40 ENGLAND

Opening bid at $199.

https://img717.imageshack.us/i/img4930k.jpg/
https://img33.imageshack.us/i/img4937f.jpg/
https://img638.imageshack.us/i/img4941n.jpg/
https://img11.imageshack.us/i/img4942t.jpg/
https://img97.imageshack.us/i/img4944.jpg/


----------



## gtsecc

Joe Beamish said:


> All patch pockets.
> 
> A good seller judging by feedback rating. No bids yet. Seller isn't advertising this as "trad" or as "sack" or "mad men".


Sweet!
Putting in a bid.


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks 3/2 tweed sack, about a 42R (44" chest)









Brooks 3/2 madras sack, 42-44R (46" chest)









Brooks tan 3/2 sack for summer (40-41R)









Brooks "feathertweed" 3/2 sack (48R)


----------



## Jovan

That madras sport coat looks familiar.  They finally listed it again, now with correct measurements!


----------



## chiamdream

$55 BIN for a pair of tassels in calf - 11D


----------



## gtsecc

Joe Beamish said:


> All patch pockets.
> 
> A good seller judging by feedback rating. No bids yet. Seller isn't advertising this as "trad" or as "sack" or "mad men".


Just won it for $39 shipped.
Wow.
Thanks Joe!


----------



## Coleman

40-42R gray Brookease sack suit, $49.99 BIN - .


----------



## Coleman

40-42R tweed Brooks sack, $49.99 BIN - .


----------



## Coleman

J. Press The Burlington Knot floral tie, $12.99 BIN - .


----------



## AlanC

^Nicely done picture. I believe the seller is a member at SF.


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks 3/2 sack, 3 patch pocket blazer, 46XL (51" chest, 35" long), selling for $19.99 + 12.00 shipping









Brooks 3/2 sack, 3 patch pocket blazer (42L) (44" chest, 34" long)









Brooks 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets 41L (42" chest, 33" long, 25" sleeves). $28+7 BIN









Brooks 3/2 sack seersucker suit, 38R with 40" chest (listed as 40-42R). Starting price $4.99


Brooks 3/2 sack charcoal pinstripe, 40-42R (44" chest). Starting price $9.99


----------



## Steve Smith

Shell on a budget for a narrow 12.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

cardinal- all those auctions you posted (esp the smaller sizes) are run by Nigerian email scammers, I urge my fellow trads to refain from bidding.
I will be placing bids, but only acting within my cpacity as an INTERPOL officer.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> cardinal- all those auctions you posted (esp the smaller sizes) are run by Nigerian email scammers, I urge my fellow trads to refain from bidding.
> I will be placing bids, but only acting within my cpacity as an INTERPOL officer.


Glad to know someone is on the case :icon_smile_wink:

Hanover pebble-grain ptbs, 9D (look to have only been worn once, shop wear?)
















NOS Hanover LB Sheppard brown shell cordovan ptbs, 9D ($9.99 starting price) I'm assuming these will sell fairly high.


----------



## greekgeek

^Damn You!


----------



## Cardinals5

greekgeek said:


> ^Damn You!


Opps, sorry about that. They're all fair game when they're not my size :icon_smile: I would still think they'll go for $125 or less since the usual suspects over on the other forum don't usually look for Hanover.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^Email scammers again.


----------



## greekgeek

Cardinals5 said:


> Opps, sorry about that. They're all fair game when they're not my size :icon_smile: I would still think they'll go for $125 or less since the usual suspects over on the other forum don't usually look for Hanover.


Yeah, you never know. One whale from Japan and its all over on a nice vintage shoe anyhow :crazy: .


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks Cardinal. Picked up the BB patch pocket blazer, in my exact size, for $35. Can't beat that!


----------



## Cardinals5

greekgeek said:


> Yeah, you never know. One whale from Japan and its all over on a nice vintage shoe anyhow :crazy: .


True enough. I sell some things that don't sell here and occasionally I get fairly high bids on smaller items from what is clearly an LA-based proxy company bidding for Japanese buyers.



hookem12387 said:


> Thanks Cardinal. Picked up the BB patch pocket blazer, in my exact size, for $35. Can't beat that!


Great news, Hookem! You'll love the 3 patch pocket, especially at that price :aportnoy:


----------



## Cardinals5

Cole Haan suede wingtips, 10D, look worn once or twice (made in USA)









NOS Footjoy wingtips, 12D


----------



## Coleman

More English than Trad (ticket pocket, double vented, darted), but I'm sure it'd interest someone here, a Chipp jacket for a 38-40L, $49.99 BIN -


----------



## Zon Jr.

Coleman said:


> More English than Trad (ticket pocket, double vented, darted), but I'm sure it'd interest someone here, a Chipp jacket for a 38-40L, $49.99 BIN -


Orphan?


----------



## Coleman

It definitely could be. I think I've finally accepted the line of thought that wearing orphans is fine (excepting pinstripes) and that it was in fact commonplace in the past when men had much smaller wardrobes. If that jacket didn't have darts and was an R instead of an L, I think I'd give it a go.

One could always switch the buttons for ones of higher contrast, maybe some dark brown horn, to make it look more like a sport coat.


----------



## Coleman

A couple of J. Press jackets for the slighter gent (34-36R)---be aware that the first no longer has its J. Press label. Since the other does, and they are both from the same seller, I'd probably trust the seller (but it's up to one's discretion). 

$55.95 BIN

$45.50 BIN


----------



## Joe Beamish

Coleman said:


> It definitely could be. I think I've finally accepted the line of thought that wearing orphans is fine (excepting pinstripes) and that it was in fact commonplace in the past when men had much smaller wardrobes. If that jacket didn't have darts and was an R instead of an L, I think I'd give it a go....


I'm getting closer and closer to this same perspective. Maybe it's because I see men wearing orphans so often, including in old movies. The other day I almost posted a pic I'd come across of Paul Newman apparently wearing an orphaned suit jacket as a sport jacket. There was no detail or pattern to the jacket that would indicate otherwise. It just doesn't matter.


----------



## TweedyDon

This is one of those items--a Swaine, Adeney briefcase--that makes me wish I had a real salary, rather than an academic one (pun intended!)


----------



## G Charles Blue

*10B/A Alden Shell (?) LHS $9.99 starting bid*

Wish these were in my size:


----------



## tokyogator

G Charles Blue said:


> Wish these were in my size:


Great find in my size. Thanks!
Anyone with an idea as to what last these are on?


----------



## Mississippi Mud

TweedyDon said:


> This is one of those items--a Swaine, Adeney briefcase--that makes me wish I had a real salary, rather than an academic one (pun intended!)
> 
> That made my day, not because it's funny, but because in my case it's too true.


----------



## Orgetorix

tokyogator said:


> Great find in my size. Thanks!
> Anyone with an idea as to what last these are on?


Van last. Which fits 1/4 to 1/2 size large, according to Alden of Carmel and the experience of many people here.


----------



## G Charles Blue

*Orvis Patchwork Shawl Collar Sweater/SportCoat szM*

This awesome sweater/jacket seems trad to me . . . again, wishing it was my size:


----------



## Coleman

ransomeandgwynn's got a beautiful khaki colored wool flannel sack blazer for 29.95 BIN (41ML) - .

Three patch pockets, two button sleeves, hook vent, very Tradly.


----------



## Coleman

He's also got a green poplin sack for a 43R (or 45R for a more fitted jacket) - .

Same Tradly details. 29.95 BIN.


----------



## Doctor Damage

with removable quilted liner and huge hood. That hood system is oustanding and it is unchanged from the old extreme cold parkas. These things were made to keep our soldiers warm in seriously cold weather (-40). Size is 7040, which means 70" height (5'10") and 40" chest max. The Canadian Flag badge is attached with velcro so it's removable.

Great opportunity for those who need a serious winter parka and who don't mind wearing Middle Canadian Green. Not really trad but then I'd rather stay warm on those nasty winter days than shiver in a duffle coat or something. I'm intending to get one of these but they're hard to find in brand new condition.

https://img101.imageshack.us/i/cp78.jpg/https://img70.imageshack.us/i/cp85.jpg/


----------



## TradMichael

Hope someone on here picked up this Chipp tie for 99 cents.


----------



## Cardinals5

Cardinals5 said:


> NOS Hanover LB Sheppard brown shell cordovan ptbs, 9D ($9.99 starting price) I'm assuming these will sell fairly high.


I was wondering what these would sell for, but the seller obviously received an offer and cancelled the auction. Anyone here snag these?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I hate it when that happens.
Why do sellers even do it? if someone's offering you X, surely they'd bid at least X, and others might also.


----------



## greekgeek

Cardinals5 said:


> I was wondering what these would sell for, but the seller obviously received an offer and cancelled the auction. Anyone here snag these?


I heard they went for $163. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## greekgeek

Cardinals5 said:


> I was wondering what these would sell for, but the seller obviously received an offer and cancelled the auction. Anyone here snag these?


I heard they went for $163. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5

greekgeek said:


> I heard they went for $163. :icon_smile_wink:


Nice, congrats to whoever won them :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Zon Jr.

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I hate it when that happens.
> Why do sellers even do it? if someone's offering you X, surely they'd bid at least X, and others might also.


Private auction. Anything goes; nothing is what it seems to be.


----------



## Coleman

J. Press red knit tie, 24.99 BIN - .


----------



## Steve Smith

Brand new size 10.5E AE Mora double monks. Ending soon. At $150, free shipping. The Mora is sized a little bigger than other AE's in my experience.


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS J&M Aristocraft ptbs, 10D


----------



## Cardinals5

Merely for curiousity sake - the first pair of sharkskin longwings I've ever seen.

11.5A









And here's some AE's made of antelope


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Crownship had a pair of sharkskin NST's didn't he?


----------



## greekgeek

AdamsSutherland said:


> Crownship had a pair of sharkskin NST's didn't he?


Oh wow, would love to see a pic.


----------



## trolperft

Cardinals5 said:


> NOS J&M Aristocraft ptbs, 10D


Those are just crap. I had a similar pair, which were also made for Hanig's. Very dissapointing quality overall- cheap corrected grain upper leather, cardboard insoles etc.
They are obviously not from the period that J&M made nice dress shoes.


----------



## Cardinals5

Almost NOS (shop wear?) Hanover shell cordovan saddles, 9.5D/B, BIN 129.99


----------



## Cardinals5

greekgeek said:


> Oh wow, would love to see a pic.


Finally got around to digging up a picture of Crownship's sharkskin NSTs.

AE Belmont - merlot sharkskin


----------



## greekgeek

Cardinals5 said:


> Finally got around to digging up a picture of Crownship's sharkskin NSTs.
> 
> AE Belmont - merlot sharkskin


Thanks for the pic! I was expecting more of the Alden style NST, right ot wrong I had ways referred to the Belmont as an Algonquin toe.

I would love to have a pair in black.


----------



## Benson

*NIB Indy Boots*

Didn't investigate much, but these appear to be a steal.


----------



## Coleman

NWT J. Press Shaggy Dog M $70 BIN -


----------



## Coleman

J. Press Madras tie, $24.99 BIN -


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Coleman: Note that the Shaggy Dog comes from France, and has a whopping $30 shipping charge to the USA. If a used Shaggy Dog from the continent is going to cost $100, why not buy one on sale at Press for a tiny bit more?


----------



## Coleman

LOL, good point! I didn't look super closely. It was a drive-by eBaying/posting.


----------



## RileyDee

Cardinals5 said:


> Merely for curiousity sake - the first pair of sharkskin longwings I've ever seen.
> 
> 11.5A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's some AE's made of antelope


Figured I would throw in my Sharkskins as well. I thrifted these Allen Edmonds Nassau Wingtips a while back not bad for half of $7.98


----------



## Cardinals5

RileyDee said:


> Figured I would throw in my Sharkskins as well. I thrifted these Allen Edmonds Nassau Wingtips a while back not bad for half of $7.98


Sweet score, RD!:aportnoy: I'm very curious to see some sharkskin shoes. How do they feel on your feet?

Is that a chambray popover? Quite an interesting find as well. I wish I could find more popover dress shirts - saves me the trouble of buttoning those pesky last few buttons :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Drew Bernard

Looks relatively new for a suit that is well over thirty years old.


----------



## Jovan

That is a PERFECT suit. Too bad it's so short.


----------



## JakeLA

Drew Bernard said:


> Looks relatively new for a suit that is well over thirty years old.


When you let out sleeves and/or cuffs on a suit like that, how difficult is it to eliminate all traces of the original "fold"?


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*It depends . . .*

On how heavily the item was worn, and what type of material it was made of. Lightly worn items made of wool are almost always successfully altered. Items that are made of cotton are quite chancy, and if worn much, it is almost a sure thing that it cannot be done without the 'trace' of the original line remaining.

On something wool, I never hesitate to take the chance; it is that successful.



JakeLA said:


> When you let out sleeves and/or cuffs on a suit like that, how difficult is it to eliminate all traces of the original "fold"?


----------



## TheWGP

JakeLA said:


> When you let out sleeves and/or cuffs on a suit like that, how difficult is it to eliminate all traces of the original "fold"?


Depends pretty heavily on the material and how long it's been cuffed like that. I've been told Harris Tweeds, heavy woolens, and so on will show nary a trace, and in general the heavier the fabric, the easier it is to make the "fold" disappear. That said, I wouldn't expect all traces to come out, particularly if a suit's been sewn a certain way for decades!


----------



## Peak and Pine

However, it's* $199!*. And may reek of munchkin.​


----------



## RileyDee

Cardinals5 said:


> Sweet score, RD!:aportnoy: I'm very curious to see some sharkskin shoes. How do they feel on your feet?
> 
> Is that a chambray popover? Quite an interesting find as well. I wish I could find more popover dress shirts - saves me the trouble of buttoning those pesky last few buttons :icon_smile_wink:.


*Cardinals5*: I couldn't feel a marked difference between these and my softer leather shoes. They seemed to have a firm material sewn in as a backing.

The popover is a cotton linen blend that seems like a Chambray set at an angle (if that makes any sense?).

P.S. You have been killing it in the TWAYWT thread.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I'm curious about this. Usually when I buy suits I have to SHORTEN the sleeve length. But now I've got my eye on a couple olive cotton suits on eBay that would require letting out the sleeves.

Has anyone done this without getting lines?



TheWGP said:


> Depends pretty heavily on the material and how long it's been cuffed like that. I've been told Harris Tweeds, heavy woolens, and so on will show nary a trace, and in general the heavier the fabric, the easier it is to make the "fold" disappear. That said, I wouldn't expect all traces to come out, particularly if a suit's been sewn a certain way for decades!


----------



## Orgetorix

Joe Beamish said:


> I'm curious about this. Usually when I buy suits I have to SHORTEN the sleeve length. But now I've got my eye on a couple olive cotton suits on eBay that would require letting out the sleeves.
> 
> Has anyone done this without getting lines?


I've seen it attempted many times, and every time there was a line. Cotton just can't be let out without them, sadly.


----------



## recoveringchef

*Thoughts on a couple of suits on eBay*

What do you guys think of either one of these suits? I need to add a charcoal suit to my wardrobe for some upcoming interviews.


----------



## Cardinals5

recoveringchef said:


> What do you guys think of either one of these suits? I need to add a charcoal suit to my wardrobe for some upcoming interviews.


Neither of those suits will set the gents around here on fire since they're not "trad". The Neiman Marcus number would get my vote between the two because the "Lauren" line of "Ralph Lauren" is much worse quality - you can actually purchase them new fairly cheaply from places like TJMaxx. The Neiman Marcus looks pretty good if you want a darted suit, but be sure you want roped shoulders (the slight bumps visible at the shoulder seam) and be aware of the 23.5" sleeves (about right for someone who wears a 33" sleeve in dress shirts).


----------



## Vector Sum

recoveringchef said:


> What do you guys think of either one of these suits? I need to add a charcoal suit to my wardrobe for some upcoming interviews.


I agree with Cardinal regarding the Lauren suit. I was just in Marshells today (same parent company as TJ Maxx) and they had navy blue and grey Lauren suits for $149.99. So the $129 BIN price for the Lauren is too high.


----------



## G Charles Blue

*3 Piece POLO Donegal Tweed Suit 42/34 - Nice!*

Nice looking suit, again not my size


----------



## G Charles Blue

*Undarted (?) Magee Donegal 42R*

Appears to be undarted, nice sport coat!


----------



## G Charles Blue

*Sweet Brown Nettleton Longwings 9C/A*

These are beauties!


----------



## Cardinals5

BB 3/2 DARKTED blazer, 41R - REMOVED BECAUSE OF DARTS

BB 3/2 sack hopsack blazer, 41R

BB 3/2 sack mid-blue blazer, 39S









Beautiful Southwick 3/2 sack gray flannel suit, 42R


----------



## Coleman

^A warning on that first item linked in Cards's post to those looking for a sack blazer, I bet it's darted. I can't really see darts in the pics either (maybe faintly in one of them), but I think the Brooksgate line was all darted, despite some of the jackets being 3/2s (I think I've got the same blazer, and it is indeed darted).


----------



## roman totale XVII

The Southwick is a beauty, but to my eyes the close ups on eBay seem to reveal some darts...


----------



## Coleman

I see front-cuts of the side panels on the shots with the sleeves lying above the pockets, but I don't see any frontal darting. I think that one's a sack.


----------



## roman totale XVII

Yes, you're right! Serves me right for trying to grab a quick peek on company time!ic12337:


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> ^A warning on that first item linked in Cards's post to those looking for a sack blazer, I bet it's darted. I can't really see darts in the pics either (maybe faintly in one of them), but I think the Brooksgate line was all darted, despite some of the jackets being 3/2s (I think I've got the same blazer, and it is indeed darted).


+ 1 for Coleman. Offending darted blazer removed to protect the innocent :icon_smile_big:



roman totale XVII said:


> The Southwick is a beauty, but to my eyes the close ups on eBay seem to reveal some darts...


My heart pounds, can it be so...



Coleman said:


> I see front-cuts of the side panels on the shots with the sleeves lying above the pockets, but I don't see any frontal darting. I think that one's a sack.


+2 for Coleman. Great eyes today, C. Must be that Rocky Mountain air :teacha:


----------



## recoveringchef

Holy crap this thing is beautiful. I wouldn't know what to do with it. CT tan overcoat with velvet collar. 42R. Someone please get this and tell me all about it.


----------



## Cardinals5

recoveringchef said:


> Holy crap this thing is beautiful. I wouldn't know what to do with it. CT tan overcoat with velvet collar. 42R. Someone please get this and tell me all about it.


Just ask AlanC


----------



## Orgetorix

recoveringchef said:


> Holy crap this thing is beautiful. I wouldn't know what to do with it. CT tan overcoat with velvet collar. 42R. Someone please get this and tell me all about it.


Watchlisted.


----------



## rbstc123

*BB / Alden Shell Cordovan Wingtips*

NEW IN BOX

9.5 D Alden BB Shell Cordovan Wingtips

$399 starting bid
$439 buy it now

https://img208.imageshack.us/i/dsc05866c.jpg/


----------



## Cardinals5

Sweet lordy, these are gorgeous.

NOS Florsheim pebble-grain wingtips, 9B, $85.00


----------



## recoveringchef

Cardinals5 said:


> Just ask AlanC


Well played. I think if I was only 10 years older I could do it.


----------



## Jovan

That could be pulled off at any age.


----------



## greekgeek

Incredible, shame about the size...



Cardinals5 said:


> Sweet lordy, these are gorgeous.
> 
> NOS Florsheim pebble-grain wingtips, 9B, $85.00


----------



## AlanC

Somebody ought to take a look at these, Grenson Masterpiece penny loafers, 9D, very lightly used. Not on ebay, but at Style Forum. They're on par with C&J Handgrade, knocking on the door of EG.


----------



## TheWGP

AlanC said:


> Somebody ought to take a look at these, Grenson Masterpiece penny loafers, 9D, very lightly used. Not on ebay, but at Style Forum. They're on par with C&J Handgrade, knocking on the door of EG.


Thank goodness these are 9D... or my planned whiskey shell LHS might be in danger! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS Florsheim pebble-grained ptbs, 9C









Just fun to look at: J&M Aristocraft wingtips in sharkskin









Jeebers, talk about trying to protect your leather soles. Nice name tag on the bottom of the shoes too.


----------



## G Charles Blue

*Sole protected shoes cost price of laptop . . .*

^ I just spit my coffee out on my laptop :biggrin2: . . . :icon_smile_big: . . . laughing my a-s off! Poor Arthur . . .


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*16.5-35*

J Press Pinpoint BD w/ Pocket flap.

Sleeves are too short or I'd be allll over this.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*BB Fun Shirt for only $200.*


----------



## tokyogator

AdamsSutherland said:


> J Press Pinpoint BD w/ Pocket flap.
> 
> Sleeves are too short or I'd be allll over this.


Looks great, but $22.50 for shipping on a shirt seems high...


----------



## Pentheos

I like how the seller suggests that your "household staff" can repair the half-inch tear in the front of the $200 shirt.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Pentheos said:


> I like how the seller suggests that your "household staff" can repair the half-inch tear in the front of the $200 shirt.


Wait. You mean that you don't have any household staff?


----------



## rabidawg

*Posting these as a caveat. *

This seller obviously doesn't know what shell cordovan is, and has several listings for "shell cordovan" shoes that are clearly calf.


----------



## Pink and Green

Is there a code of honor not to bid on an item someone else wants? Cause I've got my eye on an item I'd snipe for...

with a real rifle.  No, just kidding, but it's a choice item. Oh the waiting is the hardest part, how true your words Mr. Petty.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

rabidawg said:


> *Posting these as a caveat. *
> 
> This seller obviously doesn't know what shell cordovan is, and has several listings for "shell cordovan" shoes that are clearly calf.


I saw these the other day. I contemplated e-mailing the seller a correction, but I recall it ending rather poorly the last time I tried that.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB flannel 3/2 sack blazer, 3 patch pockets, 46" actual chest, 29.99 ending tonight. Reputable seller.

Brooks tweed 3/2 sack, 42R









Brooks tweed 3/2 sack, 40L









Here's a rather unusual number, a BB beige flannel 3/2 sack with three patch pockets, 45" actual chest, BIN 29.95+shipping

BB Camel Hair 3/2 sack, 42R (44" chest), BIN $25 +7









Another rarity, Abercromie and Fitch 3/2 tweed sack, 40R (44" chest), BIN $60. Reputable seller.

Southwick 3/2 sack, heavy wool?, expensive at BIN $65, but nice to look at.


----------



## Cardinals5

Two Sero short sleeve madras shirts, XL


----------



## Dragoon

Opinions on this...
I'm contemplating testing the waters of second hand clothing.


----------



## Pentheos

Dragoon said:


> Opinions on this...
> I'm contemplating testing the waters of second hand clothing.


It looks nice. Not a bad price. Know your size. Beware of the "no returns" though.


----------



## Patrick06790

If I owned this I would actually smoke in it. Be an upgrade from my designated cigar sweatshirt.


----------



## Coleman

J. Press 42R Madras Sport Coat -


----------



## Orgetorix

Somebody got an uber-steal. PRL dark cognac chukkas for $20!



If I could check my Gmail account at work, they'd have been mine.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Somebody got an uber-steal. PRL dark cognac chukkas for $20!
> 
> If I could check my Gmail account at work, they'd have been mine.


Wow, shell chukkas for $26 shipped. I love the seller's description: "They feel like leather but nowhere on them do they say genuine leather."


----------



## cecil47

Hard to believe they lasted a full day before being snapped up.


----------



## greekgeek

cecil47 said:


> Hard to believe they lasted a full day before being snapped up.


They didn't. RL items often only become visible after many hours or longer after initial listing. Seems to be some type of screening for keyword spam or counterfeiting.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I pity that $#*&ing fool!
https://img340.imageshack.us/i/mrtgoldchainssparkling.gif/


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Cardinals5 said:


> Southwick 3/2 sack, heavy wool?, expensive at BIN $65, but nice to look at.


This seems to be everything I've ever wanted in a jacket. Very high button stance, 3/2 roll, significant shaping to accommodate a large drop, and it's a Southwick. Sadly, it does not fit.


----------



## Got Shell?

Amazing new whiskey shell AE leeds. Insane price, but maybe they'd be open to a reasonable offer. I prefer the newer rounded toe Leeds model to this old squarer style, but that color is magnificent.


----------



## Cardinals5

Got Shell? said:


> Amazing new whiskey shell AE leeds.


Do you think those are really whiskey shell? When did AE start to offer the other shell colors since those look to be from the mid-1990s. I just assume the photographer used too much light and turned off his flash which sometimes changes the apparent color of shoes - they look like #8 to me.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> Do you think those are really whiskey shell? When did AE start to offer the other shell colors since those look to be from the mid-1990s. I just assume the photographer used too much light and turned off his flash which sometimes changes the apparent color of shoes - they look like #8 to me.


These do look interesting in the photos - without devoting time to examining them in greater detail and analyze the lighting sources / directions, I'd wonder if they were a sun-bleached pair of #8? #8 has varied sometimes from lot to lot, and with age especially, so these being older I could see them being a lighter shade of #8. Really really doubt they're anything else, though. I've seen some Alden LHS with a similar effect, but that's about as far as you could go... it's almost certainly being played up by camera effects.


----------



## mjo_1

Just won what appears to be a dead stock BB OCBD. Not sure of the time period though. Any guesses?



I'd think 80's or older, but not sure. It may or may not be on the exchange soon, as the exact neck measurement wasn't listed. But I figured at $18 it was worth a shot.


Best,

Michael


----------



## Cardinals5

mjo_1 said:


> Just won what appears to be a dead stock BB OCBD. Not sure of the time period though. Any guesses?
> 
> I'd think 80's or older, but not sure. It may or may not be on the exchange soon, as the exact neck measurement wasn't listed. But I figured at $18 it was worth a shot.


Yep, that obcd is probably 1970s vintage BB at a fantastic price. The care label "Machine Wash Hot" was introduced in 1971 and in the early 1980s BB started putting "No Chlorine Bleach" on their ocbd labels.

If you decide you don't want it there'll be plenty of interest on the thrift exchange.


----------



## Got Shell?

Cardinals, I meant they seem to have faded to a whiskey-like color.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Shell has a fascinating response to light. One of the first times I remember reading about Nick's (Horween) blog was regarding a pair of shell shoes that had been exposed to sunlight for a long time. 

Do any of you remember the pair of RED shell AE Macneils that were on eBay sometime last year? If I recall, they were on there for a long time. They weren't burgundy or any shade I'd seen before; instead, they were more like a candy red color. I meant to save a picture but I don't think I ever did.


I was reading HTJ the other day and he had a link for a Japanese company called Brelio that makes personal leather goods in shell. If you use Google Chrome, the site will translate to Engrish. They seem to have a really neat selection of shell colors.

I'm really curious about Japanese/int'l tanneries that do work in shell and how they compare to Horween. Not just in terms of quality but regarding the tanning process, shell source, price, availability, etc. I know there are a number of colors (I should say saturation or "shades") that we may never get to see stateside, as Brelio's site demonstrates. that comes in Black, Chocolate, Tan, Wine, Navy, and Green shell cordovan. (It's the varying shades of brown that interest me more. I've seen navy (BBBF) and green (Yuketen) and they don't really do much for me.)

Brelio also offers products in "Memorial Cordovan" but I have no idea what that designation means. The description says the dye is alcohol-free, but it's not as if I know the specifics of the chemicals used in dyeing shell, anyway. (Nick, any idea?)


----------



## Cardinals5

Got Shell? said:


> Cardinals, I meant they seem to have faded to a whiskey-like color.


Ah ha, gotcha.

Burgundy with white polka dots cravat (mistakenly listed as bow tie) BIN for $3.99+shipping (nice and cheap if you ever thought about trying a cravat)


----------



## Vector Sum

Burgundy with white polka dots cravat (mistakenly listed as bow tie) BIN for $3.99+shipping (nice and cheap if you ever thought about trying a cravat)








[/quote]

Intrigued. How/when would I wear one of these, other than being in a wedding party, without it looking like a costume?


----------



## Cardinals5

Vector Sum said:


> Burgundy with white polka dots cravat (mistakenly listed as bow tie) BIN for $3.99+shipping (nice and cheap if you ever thought about trying a cravat)


Intrigued. How/when would I wear one of these, other than being in a wedding party, without it looking like a costume?[/quote]

It's really a "day cravat" typically worn with an open collared shirt. Here's Calvin500 in one made by his wife. It's a classic, relaxed look for casual settings.


----------



## Pentheos

Bean boots, resoled with vibram. I'm not saying anyone should buy these, but the recrafting has resulted in a very nice profile and color scheme:


----------



## rabidawg

Feel like rolling the dice? Three NIB AEs up on the 'bay by the same seller, but no pictures provided. I'd imagine that is keeping most bidders away. Seller says they are from a store closing. 

All currently at $89 and closing in about four hours, the Leeds being the only pair with a bid thus far.


----------



## Benson

*AE*

Look to be in great condition. I'd bid if I could justify yet another pair of brown calf captoes.


----------



## rabidawg

Benson said:


> Look to be in great condition. I'd bid if I could justify yet another pair of brown calf captoes.


Those have been half-soled and heeled at least once, and the re-heeled rubber is worn through to the leather. I'm amazed they've been bid to $41.


----------



## Benson

I noticed, too, the heels particularly. It is just that I think a pair of AE with what seem like excellent condition uppers for under fifty dollars is worth while, should one not want to wait for the perfect alden auction to arise (eternity?). 

I didn't realize that it was a half resole, though. What exactly does that entail, if you don't mind elaborating?

Benson


----------



## rabidawg

Benson said:


> I noticed, too, the heels particularly. It is just that I think a pair of AE with what seem like excellent condition uppers for under fifty dollars is worth while, should one not want to wait for the perfect alden auction to arise (eternity?).
> 
> I didn't realize that it was a half resole, though. What exactly does that entail, if you don't mind elaborating?
> 
> Benson


"Half-resoled" just means that the forefoot and heel were replaced instead of the whole sole. That could be a topy, but since the heel lift has been replaced I'd imagine it's a half-sole job. In and of itself, that's not really a horrible thing. But the fact that the shoes have been worn enough that both the original sole and a resole have worn out tells me that the shoes have had a long life already. The upper may be in great shape, but those are due for a full recraft (from AE or B.Nelson or elsewhere), which quickly eats any perceived savings.


----------



## Cardinals5

Oh, if I were a 10D

NOS Nettleton snuff suede loafers - with box and shoe bags! (sorry about the huge pics, but it's what's in the auction)

















Almost NOS (shop wear) Nettleton longwings, 10D


----------



## Orgetorix

Pardon my skepticism, but you would actually wear a pair of _mustard_-colored suede loafers? Ew. There's a reason those babies didn't sell 30 years ago.


----------



## Cardinals5

Depends - I'd guess the loafers are a shade darker than they appear because the seller has used such a powerful light - Nettleton boxes (IIRC) are a darker shade of green than that one appears. Even if they were mustard, I'd probably wear them in the spring/summer along with white/cream/light blue pants. If someone hates mustard, but loves the shoes, suede can be fairly easily dyed by a decent cobbler.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

cool BB smoking jacket, XL

*not* shell:


----------



## G Charles Blue

*AE Randolph Black Shell Cordovan 10EEE BIN $180*

Seems like a good deal . . .


----------



## Cardinals5

Nettleton pebble-grained ptbs (little wear), 9D
https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...63510788&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

From one of the gents on the other forum. Deadstock Nettleton burgundy wingtips, 8D. He also has a pair of deadstock Nettleton black captoes.


----------



## greekgeek

^Those Nettletons look great!

Here is a swell pair of old USA made J&M Aristocraft Saddle Shoes in 11D with $75 BIN


----------



## G Charles Blue

*Hilton Navy Flannel Blazer, 3 patch, hook vent, 42R*

This is almost it, except for those darn darts . . .


----------



## Cardinals5

People must be dumping their winter-weight stuff at thrifts. Lots of flannel sack suits to be had - some cheap, some not so cheap. Either way, nice to look at.

BB 3/2 sack 3-piece suit (flannel?), 39L









BB 3/2 sack suit, herringbone, 39/40R (badly pressed lapel)









BB 3/2 charcoal glen plaid sack suit, 42R









Older (black label) BB 3/2 sack charcoal (flannel?) suit, 45L
https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookss27003.jpg

Another dandy 3 piece, BB herringbone (tweed?) 3/2 sack 3-piece suit, 44/46R
https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookss36011.jpg

BB 3/2 sack suit, 43/44R
https://img94.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brookss44005.jpg

She's high-priced, but a beauty. BBGF, 3-piece navy pinstripe 3/2 sack suit, 40R









BB 3/2 charcoal flannel sack suit, 42/44S


----------



## Cardinals5

BB 3/2 sack blazer, 3 patch pockets, 39R, 23" sleeves

BB 3/2 sack blazer, 3 patch pockets, 46XL









BB 3/2 cord sack, 44/46R


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks for all the listings, Cards! 

Seeing the top button buttoned on a 3/2 on Ebay both bothers and delights me. It bothers me, of course, because this is wrong, wrong, wrong, and hopefully, if stored this way for a long time, doesn't damage the jacket. But it delights me because it could signal that the Ebay seller doesn't know what he's got, and thus I may get away with a steal!


----------



## trolperft

ELJO'S tassel loafers 9.5D made by Alden? BIN $25


----------



## TheWGP

G Charles Blue said:


> Seems like a good deal . . .


I'd consider it a decent deal... was actually considering getting these myself (I have #8 Randolphs and black Alden fullstraps but not the "matching" colors) but it's just too far off my size (11Dish-11Eish) for me to chance. Rule #1: if it doesn't fit, you must not bid! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## MHF

*J&M Saddles*

Does anyone know how these J&M Aristocrafts fit? I'm usually a 10.5D, so I'm inclined to let these go as a near miss. I'm dying to have a pair of all-black saddles, though, so I wanted to make sure they don't run small. Thanks.


----------



## JakeLA

I think that corduroy BB jacket may not be a 3/2 roll. I have a similar jacket from BB and the top buttonhole is not on the lapel, although it's close.


----------



## greekgeek

MHF said:


> Does anyone know how these J&M Aristocrafts fit? I'm usually a 10.5D, so I'm inclined to let these go as a near miss. I'm dying to have a pair of all-black saddles, though, so I wanted to make sure they don't run small. Thanks.


They run TTS IMO.


----------



## NoVaguy

MHF said:


> Does anyone know how these J&M Aristocrafts fit? I'm usually a 10.5D, so I'm inclined to let these go as a near miss. I'm dying to have a pair of all-black saddles, though, so I wanted to make sure they don't run small. Thanks.


True to size but with a low instep, at least from my one experience from an aristocraft saddle shoe (burgundy/black).

If these the 11D's - you might want to take a crack at them if you have a high instep at 10.5D.


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS Hanover LB Sheppard black pebble-grain longwings, 12D


----------



## Cardinals5

JakeLA said:


> I think that corduroy BB jacket may not be a 3/2 roll. I have a similar jacket from BB and the top buttonhole is not on the lapel, although it's close.


I'm fairly certain it is a sack, but the lapels have been pressed incorrectly - the slighly pulling around the top button suggests to me a true 3/2 as well as the indentation above the top button on the left lapel (left in the picture). There are some true 3-button sacks out there, but they're comparatively rare. Sorry about not including the url last time, I've now placed it below this picture









Here's another Brooks corduroy 3/2 sack, 36S (more like a 38/40S)


----------



## Jovan

Every time you fasten a 3/2 sack to the top, a kitten dies.


----------



## Orgetorix

#8 shell LHS, 12D, $240 BIN:


----------



## Cardinals5

*Some shells*

Alden for Brooks wingtips in shell, but not listed as such. 10.5D

Alden for Brooks ptbs in shell, but not listed as such. 12B


----------



## greekgeek

Awesome shoes, last picture shoes them to be 12C.



Cardinals5 said:


> NOS Hanover LB Sheppard black pebble-grain longwings, 12D


----------



## randomdude

^ Good catch, I was probably going to bid on these shoes, now I won't. Thanks!


----------



## Cardinals5

greekgeek said:


> Awesome shoes, last picture shoes them to be 12C.


Yep, great catch, I didn't look at all the photos carefully.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden for Brooks ptbs in shell, but not listed as such. 12B


Thanks for the heads-up! :icon_smile_big: Maybe a 30-40% chance they won't fit, so they may hit the exchange - but at that price I can live with that.


----------



## cecil47

Jovan said:


> Every time you fasten a 3/2 sack to the top, a kitten dies.


Awesome!


----------



## TheWGP

Jovan said:


> Every time you fasten a 3/2 sack to the top, a kitten dies.


I don't have the skills to put in the words, but this is mandatory here:


----------



## Cardinals5

For you matchbook collectors - here's a nice one


----------



## Coleman

^A very cool find, Cards.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> ^A very cool find, Cards.


They just popped up in my saved search for Norman Hilton, but my Dad used to collect matchbooks when they were available at most resturants, hotels, etc., so these brought back some good memories.

Here's a couple of beauties - awkward size, but nice to look at nonetheless.

NOS Hanover shell longwings, 10.5B/AA

















Almost NOS Hanover shell ptbs, 10.5B/AA (never seen the combo heels on Hanovers)


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a tough call - they appear to be Hanover shell saddles in whiskey, but the picture is so bad it's almost impossible to really tell. I'm leaning towards cg, but the depth of those creases and a slight puffiness around the eyeless on the closest shoe has me wondering.

Hanover saddles, 13B


----------



## Cardinals5

Almost NOS Florsheim Imperial longwings, v-cleat, 9.5B


----------



## G Charles Blue

*^ Gorgeous . . .*

^ I think I might just buy these to stare at them, they speak to me . . . if only they were 11 EEE . . . oh well . . .


----------



## Ekphrastic

^^Card, those shells are both 10.5, not 10. Too bad, because I'm a narrow 10. (Anybody know these shoes? I don't suppose that the 10.5 would fit me...? I'm slightly desperate for shell.)


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> Almost NOS Florsheim Imperial longwings, v-cleat, 9.5B


Now watching.


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> Now watching.


Good luck, Alan. I specifically thought of you when I saw those since 9.5B doesn't come up that often.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, 39/40R (or short?)

Here's a funky little number - PRL peak lapel, SB, 3/2 darted, ticket pocket, 40R









Footjoy shell cordovan wingtips, 9C, expensive at $175 BIN, but I haven't seen Footjoy shells before and thought others might like to see them too.









NOS Footjoy black calf tassels, 11.5D









Just for fun - Footjoy navy blue tassels, 10C









Footjoy suede tassels, 9.5C









French Shriner Urner wingtip spectators, 11.5D

Pics too large to post, but these are great.

AE Malvern, 7E


----------



## brozek

Here's a pair of vintage Bean Blucher Mocs, size 10D -


----------



## Pentheos

brozek said:


> Here's a pair of vintage Bean Blucher Mocs, size 10D -


With shoe trees in them, the horror. Don't they know you beat up camp mocs? Maybe throw them in the ocean? Or were those boat shoes, I forget. Anyway, they're taking too good of care of them.


----------



## Dragoon

I read several threads today about Florsheim shoes and went and found these... I'm tempted to buy them. Surely I could get $28 worth of wear out of them.


----------



## chiamdream

Cardinals5 said:


> BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack, 3 patch pockets, 39/40R (or short?)


Someone, please, take this thing and spare me the indignity of buying a third patch pocket BB blazer.


----------



## Steve Smith

10 1/2 D. BIN $25. Pics are blurry......yes or no?


----------



## Steve Smith

10 1/2 D. BIN $25. Pics are blurry......shell or not shell?


----------



## greekgeek

Steve Smith said:


> 10 1/2 D. BIN $25. Pics are blurry......shell or not shell?


I vote not shell.


----------



## Cardinals5

I also vote not shell - one of the other pics in the auction seems to show some micro-creasing. It's theoretically possible that they are shell since most of the early Stafford stuff was made by Florsheim who did produce some shell chukkas, but I don't think these are shell.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Steve Smith said:


> 10 1/2 D. BIN $25. Pics are blurry......shell or not shell?


They look like it but, sorry, no chance. Stafford is a JCPenney line. Even ten years ago, their customer base wouldn't spend upward of $90 for a pair of shoes.


----------



## Steve Smith

My Pet said:


> They look like it but, sorry, no chance. Stafford is a JCPenney line. Even ten years ago, their customer base wouldn't spend upward of $90 for a pair of shoes.


I know that Stafford is JCP. I can say with 100% certainty that Stafford has sold shell cordovan shoes in the past. I have a pair of their shell cap toe bals in my closet. So while those may not be shell, being branded Stafford does not rule out the possibility.

I am going to disagree with the trend here and vote shell. When I enlarge picture number one on the listing, the eyelets look right for shell.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Steve Smith said:


> I know that Stafford is JCP. I can say with 100% certainty that Stafford has sold shell cordovan shoes in the past. I have a pair of their shell cap toe bals in my closet. So while those may not be shell, being branded Stafford does not rule out the possibility.


Very interesting... Do you know when they made those? I sometimes forget that department stores _were_ known for better quality and value than they are now, and at one point the average JCP patron would likely have known what shell cordovan was.

When I worked there as of a year ago, it was all "IS THIS ON CLEARANCE? YOU MEAN I STILL HAFTA POLISH SHOES? WHADDYA MEAN IT ISN'T REAL CROC-ADILE?" so I guess I was assuming mostly based on brand.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I think I see micro-creases in picture #1.

The shine also makes me think not shell, thats a serious Mac-level gloss.
Either they are well taken care of--not many other signs of this, 
o they seller really went to town cleaning them for the listing-in which case why not take decent pictures?

So I vote corrected grain.


If I remember right didn't florsheim make some stafford shoes?
I've found some great old stafford pebble LWBs before.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

^
Florsheim did, and AFAIK, a new agreement was made as of about 2 years ago and the new Stafford shoes come from one of the Cole-Haan factories... not sure of the exact vendor, however. I remember noting structural differences between Florsheim and CH factory shoes, such as the former having plastic stacked heels, while the latter had solid rubber heels. Some of the better selling Giorgio Brutini models were also consolidated under the Stafford name. 

Unfortunately, the Stafford Brogue (AKA: lower-end Kenmoor) is no more.


----------



## Orgetorix

I also vote not shell, and partially based on the soles. There's no visible stitching, which means they're either channeled (which I've never seen even on Florsheims and would be way high-end for JCP) or they're cemented (which is more likely and means their price point would be well below the cost of a shell shoe).


----------



## chiamdream

Gotta be an orphan - I'd never post it if it were the whole suit.

40R J Press 3/2 "sportcoat"


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> Gotta be an orphan - I'd never post it if it were the whole suit.


Yep, it's an orphan - otherwise I'd be competing with you for it :devil:

Here's a fun one for the summer months. Chipp (by Troy?) contrast collar french cuff shirt, 16.5x32.5 (listing says 32/33, but it's a french cuff shirt so...?).


----------



## AldenPyle

BB x Southwick Pinstripe Sack Suit for winter 40R, NWT $229BIN


----------



## rabidawg

Nice looking vintage BB penny loafers in 8.5C for about $50 shipped BIN.


----------



## AlanC

--36 x 28.5


----------



## Caesars0331

Allen Edmonds Waldens (Black) 10D

Look to be in great shape.

Price = $20 buy it now


----------



## Cardinals5

Bostonian shell cordovan saddle shoes, 10D/B (from Rebel222), BIN$69+13


NOS Florsheim shell cordovan saddles, 7.5D (also from Rebel222)


Florsheim bal boots - too expensive, but interesting to look at









J Press madras, XL, BIN $35+11


----------



## Dragoon

I love this jacket. For the price, I worry about the big crease in the lapel.


----------



## Got Shell?

Cardinals, I was about to post the bostonian shell saddles. Amazing whiskey/black combo. Love it. 
These, on the other hand, are priced insanely high.


----------



## Cardinals5

Got Shell? said:


> Cardinals, I was about to post the bostonian shell saddles. Amazing whiskey/black combo. Love it.
> These, on the other hand, are priced insanely high.


Ouch, $400 for those is crazy talk.

Those Bostonians are great - not sure why no one grabbed them over on the other forum. I can certainly vouch for Rebel222 as a seller - great communication and lightening fast shipping.


----------



## Got Shell?

I know, $70 is an absolute steal for such a unique shell shoe. Could be restored by b.nelson. Wish they were my size.


----------



## Caesars0331

AE Walden 12B "Dark Burgundy Color"

https://https://cgi.ebay.com/NM-Allen-Edmonds-Walden-12B-Dark-Burgundy-color-/160427109813?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item255a336db5

BIN $29


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Any 10.5 D's with a penchant for Florsheim Kenmoors out there? Here's one in an odd color, "wheat." Thought it was golden harvest at first, but it isn't.


----------



## Pentheos

My Pet said:


> Any 10.5 D's with a penchant for Florsheim Kenmoors out there? Here's one in an odd color, "wheat." Thought it was golden harvest at first, but it isn't.


I'd give my soul for those in 12eee.


----------



## fiddler

I'm sorry if I shouldn't recommend a seller with a less than perfect rating, I'm new to this. However, I found this 40R southwick flannel which might be of interest to someone.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB black calf lhs, 8.5D, BIN $49+9









Vintage NOS RL spectators, 10.5D









(NOS?) Nettleton burgundy wingtips, 9.5B









NOS (with box) E.T. Wright burgundy wingtips, 9.5C, BIN$62+9 - great looking last :aportnoy:


----------



## andy b.

Cardinals5 said:


> NOS (with box) E.T. Wright burgundy wingtips, 9.5C, BIN$62+9 - great looking last :aportnoy:


Why did you go and post this? I do not need another pair of shoes. 

Andy B.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

9D Royal Imperial Kenmoors... look like shell! 

$75 BIN


----------



## Cardinals5

andy b. said:


> Why did you go and post this? I do not need another pair of shoes.
> 
> Andy B.


Did you purchase the shoes, Andy B.? I see someone bought them yesterday. If anyone on the forum bought these shoes they are morally required to post more pictures when they receive the shoes!


----------



## andy b.

Cardinals5 said:


> If anyone on the forum bought these shoes they are morally required to post more pictures when they receive the shoes!


Well the last thing I have ever been accused of is being immoral (at least lately). Heck, I only stated I didn't need another pair of shoes, not that it would keep me from purchasing them.  I don't seem to have much luck finding older NOS shoes in my size on the 'bay, so I had to go for it. I will provide the requisite photos upon their arrival.

Andy B.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great! We look forward to a report and pictures when they come in.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

My Pet said:


> 9D Royal Imperial Kenmoors... look like shell!
> 
> $75 BIN


Tempted, but the resole holds me back.


----------



## Got Shell?

BB wool blackwatch D ring belt - $6.99. I've got one on the way to me as well as another pattern. I think it's royal stewart tartan. They retailed for $88 and they still come up on a BB search. I mean $6.99!?!?!


----------



## rabidawg

AE Leeds PTB, burgundy shell, size 9.5D. $250 BIN or best offer. Look to have been worn once.


----------



## frosejr

Pentheos said:


> I'd give my soul for those [wheat Kenmoors] in 12eee.


As would I, in a 12C or D.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

frosejr said:


> As would I, in a 12C or D.


As would I.

Careful, Gaithersburg isn't too far from me. It may come down to a duel at some point.


----------



## Cardinals5

Lightly worn Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings, 8.5D, BIN $50 +shipping









Florsheim Imperial v-cleat longwings, lightly worn, 10B









I'm sure several are watching this, but for the rest of us...
J Press white ocbd with button down flap pocket, 15x34









Southwick 3/2 sack cashmere or camel hair (better inquire) sport coat, 40R

Brooks glen plaid 3/2 sack suit, 40/42L

BB Golden Fleece 3/2 navy herringbone pinstripe sack suit, 46L (Better ask some questions because the pictures aren't all clear), BIN$80+shipping









Viyella by Gant casual shirt with button down flap pocket, Medium


----------



## Benson

42R Southwick Navy wool blazer. I want to bid on this, but I just can't tell if the material is more worn than the seller states. What do you all think?


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> Lightly worn Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings, 8.5D, BIN $50 +shipping


Sure wish those were shell. It's unusual to see that shoe (Royal Imperial / five-nail sole / v-cleat heel) in non-shell.


----------



## dport86

rabidawg said:


> Sure wish those were shell. It's unusual to see that shoe (Royal Imperial / five-nail sole / v-cleat heel) in non-shell.


 Exactly. Was just reading in the Kenmoor thread someone claiming with great authority that these were never made in non-pebbled calf.


----------



## Cardinals5

They could be shell, but without better pictures it's impossible to tell. The only creasing I see is in one picture, but it's ambiguous. The best thing to do would be to e-mail the seller and ask for a close-up picture of the vamp.


----------



## Cardinals5

Benson said:


> 42R Southwick Navy wool blazer. I want to bid on this, but I just can't tell if the material is more worn than the seller states. What do you all think?


It's too worn and you should take a pass. I considered posting that one in this thread for general viewing, but the wear around the sleeve ends (the fuzziness has worn off) and there appears to be spotting on the right sleeve (left in the picture). Both indicating more wear and use than you probably want.


----------



## Benson

Thanks, Cards. I've been leaning toward passing for the reasons you mention.

Benson


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> They could be shell, but without better pictures it's impossible to tell. The only creasing I see is in one picture, but it's ambiguous. The best thing to do would be to e-mail the seller and ask for a close-up picture of the vamp.


They could be. Beautiful shoes (and a good deal) either way, and someone bought them already. If it was someone from here, please post pics when you receive them so that we can finish the shell or no shell game.


----------



## chiamdream

Oh yeah! 4 (blazing!):


----------



## TheWGP

^ Whoaaa, chiamdream! O_O


----------



## Pentheos

Oh hell yeah, GRAY 12D Kenmoors (not my size unfortunately):


----------



## Cardinals5

Cat's out of the bag on those already?! I was talking with someone today about those through PM (they're in his size).


----------



## andy b.

chiamdream said:


> Oh yeah!


The sad thing is, my brother and I had to wear a suit/sportcoat/blazer every day in middle school and highschool. My grandmother was a seamstress and used to sew a lot of sportcoats for us. That looks EXACTLY like several of the coats she made. We had all kinds of crazy colors. I wish she was still alive because I'd be the king of bespoke sportcoats if she was. 

Even sadder is that I didn't make the most of my exposure to tradliness and was more concerned with making sure my clothes clashed everyday and getting out of them as soon as I got home from school. I have no clothes left from those days, not even a tie. 

Andy B.


----------



## brozek

Pentheos said:


> Oh hell yeah, GRAY 12D Kenmoors (not my size unfortunately):


Oh my - I want those badly.


----------



## Got Shell?

Got Shell? said:


> BB wool blackwatch D ring belt - $6.99. I've got one on the way to me as well as another pattern. I think it's royal stewart tartan. They retailed for $88 and they still come up on a BB search. I mean $6.99!?!?!


Got my two BB tartan wool belts from ebay. They are extremely nice, made in Italy! They are on the BB website clearance for $44 right now. They are a little long, but they are wool so I'm just going to go to my tailor and get them shortened, but I am very happy with them nonetheless. That is, of course, other than being ridiculed when I walk down the street in these being that I'm not a member of the blackwatch, or even a black watchmen, as jamgood says!


----------



## Cardinals5

French, Shriner, Urner Custom Grade black/white spectator wingtips, 8.5D









Not for buying, but just for looking. J&M Aristocraft brouged suede chukkas









J&M Aristocraft burgundy wingtips, 9C. A moderate amount of wear, but the last shape is vintage.









Hanover honey brown lhs, slight wear to soles, 12
















J Press catalogue from 1958 (20 pages)


----------



## andy b.

Cardinals5 said:


> Did you purchase the shoes, Andy B.? I see someone bought them yesterday. If anyone on the forum bought these shoes they are morally required to post more pictures when they receive the shoes!


C5,

I just posted a new thread regarding the shoes.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...OS-Wright-shoes-arrived&p=1094888#post1094888

THANKS for pointing them out, and I hope I didn't crush anyone's dreams by purchasing them before they had a chance to. 

Andy B.


----------



## greekgeek

Cardinals5 said:


> J&M Aristocraft burgundy wingtips, 9C. A moderate amount of wear, but the last shape is vintage.


I really like the toe medallion on this pair. Nice shape to the last as well.


----------



## swb120

NOS NWT Brooks Brothers blue pinstripe 3/2 sack suit, tagged 41R, 35W. Starting bid only $29 (not my auction):


----------



## jbierce

Hi, just wondering, how often do 8.5W wingtips come up? Is it worth waiting or should I try to squeeze into a 9C?

Thanks!


----------



## Cardinals5

jbierce said:


> Hi, just wondering, how often do 8.5W wingtips come up? Is it worth waiting or should I try to squeeze into a 9C?
> 
> Thanks!


Generally speaking, wingtips come up frequently, but it really depends on what kind of wingtips (bal wingtips, longwings, blucher wingtips, etc.) you mean and which manufacturers you like to wear.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden Indy shoes, special make-up for Winn Perry, 8.5D (on the Trubalance last, should fit a 9D)









Lightly worn Alden burgundy calfskin lhs, 10.5D, BIN$169 (free shipping)









J&M Crown Aristocraft shell beef roll pennies, 9.5B, $75OBO
https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...49406871,349406896&formats=0,0,0,0,0&format=0

Brand new Alden whiskey NST loafers, 9D (Aberdeen), Not cheap, but a special make up?


Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan longwings, 8.5D


Paul Stuart (maker?) pebble-grain captoes, 8.5D, BIN$75+12 shipping (mainly posting because of the unusual combination of pebble-grain and captoe bal).

Brooks Brothers brown/white spectator lhs, 9.5D, 


Ben Silver wool waistcoat with lapels, 44" chest, BIN$75+shipping









BB gray 3/2 sack suit, 40L, BIN$40+11









BB blackwatch madras 3/2 sack, 42L









Berle patch seersucker shorts, 36 waist


----------



## Doctor Damage

Reminder to our eBay hounds: make sure to always check eBay for the SAS handsewn penny loafers and Dexter penny loafers.

The SAS penny loafers are usually available on eBay, including some vintage pairs, and you won't find a better quality low-end penny loafer (they beat Bass and Sebago hands down and if you don't mind the gloss are nipping at the heels of AE for construction quality).

The Dexter made-in-USA penny loafers (know as the "Hudson") are discontinued but were about equivalent to Sebago Classic quality, but came in a nice brownish colour and had better lines than Sebago. I see lots of the Dexters on eBay so finding a NOS pair in one's size shouldn't take long.


----------



## Clay J

I was hoping that nobody had seen those grey Florsheims. Can't wait to see what they go for now.


----------



## andy b.

jbierce said:


> Hi, just wondering, how often do 8.5W wingtips come up? Is it worth waiting or should I try to squeeze into a 9C?
> 
> Thanks!


If by 8.5W you mean 8.5E, then I don't think you'll be comfortable in a 9C. I normally take a 9.5C and tried a 10B and it was too tight.

Andy B.


----------



## randomdude

Clay J said:


> I was hoping that nobody had seen those grey Florsheims. Can't wait to see what they go for now.


Real talk: those grey Florsheims look atrocious. FACT.


----------



## frosejr

randomdude said:


> Real talk: those grey Florsheims look atrocious. FACT.


I can't decide if they are beautiful or ugly. I could go either way depending on mood.


----------



## AlanC

Self plug:

I just listed these AE shell cordovan Randolphs (10D) .


----------



## Caesars0331

For the jumbo foot. 13B

AE "Key Largo" deck shoe. (now discontinued, it appears)

Vibram sole...Bone colored


----------



## frosejr

frosejr said:


> I can't decide if they are beautiful or ugly. I could go either way depending on mood.


Those grey Florsheims went for over $80. Wow.


----------



## greekgeek

frosejr said:


> Those grey Florsheims went for over $80. Wow.


I am suprised that they did not go very much higher.


----------



## rabidawg

Looks like a steal on a pair of 12D Alden for Brooks Brothers unlined #8 shell LHS. Seem to be in great shape. $129 BIN.


----------



## jamesensor

could anyone shed some light on this brooks suit? Which line, is it canvassed, what would be a good price point for it, or should I skip it?



thanks-


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ It's a BrooksEase; it's probably fused, but if you don't mind the darts and pleats it might be a good buy for a decent business suit if the measurements look right for you, which is really the key. It should be a serviceable, travel-friendly biz suit that you can beat up for awhile before it starts to sag (which it will.)


----------



## jbierce

Corneliani Tuxedo 40-42R?


----------



## Cardinals5

For the smaller trad.

Brand new Southwick for CCC 3/2 sack 3-piece suit in size 36R (Is this one of us selling this beautiful suit?). You'll have to e-mail the seller for measurements since they didn't provide any.


An unusual J Press cashmere dinner jacket with turn up cuffs, 43" chest (can this really be considered a dinner jacket?)


BB 3/2 summer weight wool suit, 3/2 roll, 40/42R (44" chest), BIN$60 OBO









BB Feathertweed 3/2 sack, 40/42R (44" chest)


----------



## rabidawg

jbierce said:


> Corneliani Tuxedo 40-42R?


And this is Trad . . . how?


----------



## dshell

Cardinals5 said:


> For the smaller trad.
> 
> Brand new Southwick for CCC 3/2 sack 3-piece suit in size 36R (Is this one of us selling this beautiful suit?). You'll have to e-mail the seller for measurements since they didn't provide any.


As someone in that category, I'd hoped this one would pass under the radar. ;-)


----------



## Jovan

rabidawg said:


> And this is Trad . . . how?


It may not be STRICTLY AmTrad, but some of the members here, trad or not, may be on the lookout for a good dinner suit.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB shell loafers (already sold)

Just posting because the horween stamp on the inside looks pretty cool, is this unusual?


----------



## M. Morgan

What do folks think of this suit? It's 2B darted and with pleated pants. I actually own the suit myself -- it was my dad's -- and I like it but am a little self-conscious about how old the damn thing is.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Just posting because the horween stamp on the inside looks pretty cool, is this unusual?


Not that unusual - mine have the same stamp on the inside. There's even a special model for the Japanese market with the stamp on the outside, which is a little much for me.


----------



## Cardinals5

M. Morgan said:


> What do folks think of this suit? It's 2B darted and with pleated pants. I actually own the suit myself -- it was my dad's -- and I like it but am a little self-conscious about how old the damn thing is.


How old is your Dad's suit? The one pictured looks like its from the early nineties, which isn't considered old for a vintage suit. Dated, maybe, but not old.

I'd only say dated because the gorge (the notch in the label) is relatively low, but even that might be caused by the poor staging by the owner. The fabric itself looks good, but many on the forum wouldn't wear it because of the darts and pleats.


----------



## M. Morgan

My guess is that my suit is about twenty years old. I actually have the same pattern in a heavy wool (and with flat-front pants), as well, along with several 3/2 sacks from the same era -- I'm going to ask my dad how old they are, though. The notch in my jacket's lapel is comparable in location/distance from the shoulder to newer suits that I own, including a Press suit I just picked up last month, though I did not measure the precise length.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Sounds like the suits should be fine - I think the gorge in the picture is not as low as it appears. What you want to avoid with gorge height is this look.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB Double monk spectators in leather and linen, 9.5D :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## Cardinals5

Shop worn Florsheim Imperial longwings, 8.5D









Worn once, Florsheim Royal Imperials, 13


----------



## jamesensor

Brooks Brothers loafers -- Possibly Shell?

I asked the seller for more info and I got a response back of "I am not sure but maybe the inside number may be able to tell you what they are here is it: 7660"

Any thoughts? If these are shell, I might jump on them. Thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5

Definitely not shell. If you look at the upper right hand corner in this picture you can see creasing. It even looks like they might be pebble grain.










Wrong size for you, but these are unmarked shell, 8.5D


----------



## jamesensor

Thanks -- I'm trying to learn how to spot these, but I guess it takes some practice.


----------



## Cardinals5

jamesensor said:


> Thanks -- I'm trying to learn how to spot these, but I guess it takes some practice.


No worries, once you become practiced at spotting unmarked shell, you can find some real bargains. I think 5 out of my 7 pairs of shells were all purchased on eBay and none were marked as shell. AEs are particularly easy to spot because the shell versions almost always use the split heel.

I won these AE shells last week for a starting bid of $30.00. I suspected they were shell, but the heel confirmed it


----------



## rabidawg

For either the very small-footed Trad or someone's Trad son . . . BB black calf penny loafers, size 6.5B, ~$30 shipped BIN. Look to be in great shape, and if it's for your son he will probably outgrow them in a year anyway.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Cardinals5 said:


> Worn once, Florsheim Royal Imperials, 13


I cannot put into words how much I want those. They are going to end up so far out of my price range though. I'm selling a pair of black size twelves on ebay as we speak, maybe I can put the proceeds toward those beauties.


----------



## Cardinals5

ArtVandalay said:


> I cannot put into words how much I want those. They are going to end up so far out of my price range though. I'm selling a pair of black size twelves on ebay as we speak, maybe I can put the proceeds toward those beauties.


Go for it, you only live once! I wouldn't be shocked if they go for less than $100 since we're just moving in to the slack season on eBay where some real bargains can be had.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB 100% supima cotton 3/2 sack, 46" chest
https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...ages=370691625,370691668&formats=0,0&format=0

Not for buying, but just for looking. Ladies Invertere duffle









Now, for the good stuff, NOS reversible Invertere coat, 40R









J&M Crown Aristocrafts, Conley II model, 10C, at a very cheap price, Starting bid at $50









The rarely seen single leather sole longwing by Royal Tweed, 10.5D


----------



## dmbfrisb

So disappointed that this is one size too large for me as well. I know this will work for someone. (not my auction, just passing it along)









*Barbour Beaufort Jacket Size 44 Large Sylkoil Olive*


----------



## trolperft

NOS J&M SKI-MOC MADE IN USA 8.5D 
ABOUT 1 HOUR LEFT


----------



## AldenPyle

Now, for the good stuff, NOS reversible Invertere coat, 40R









I just got one of these from the same seller. The coat is everything thats promised, NWT in perfect condition. A classic that is no longer being made. Be warned, there is a sniper out there who is willing to pay at least $280 for one of these, so take that into account when you place your bid.


----------



## Cardinals5

Would love to see your Invertere coat someday in the WAYW thread.


----------



## AldenPyle

Maybe December.


----------



## Cardinals5

I'm almost certain these are unmarked shell, but I'm a bit uncertain because the seller doesn't list the model number nor provide a good close up of the vamp. In either case, a moderately worn pair of vintage AEs for BIN$29.99+shipping, size 8.5C/8D


----------



## jbierce

I've been looking for a brown wingtip for some time and the measurements seemed right, so I sprung on this shoe. I'll have to consult the forum later over whether these are unmarked shell, thanks for posting!


----------



## Cardinals5

jbierce said:


> I've been looking for a brown wingtip for some time and the measurements seemed right, so I sprung on this shoe. I'll have to consult the forum later over whether these are unmarked shell, thanks for posting!


Good stuff, we'll be looking forward to pics to see if they really are shell.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Whether shell or not, they date back to pre-1975. I'm actually wearing my MacNeils (with the same suicide heels) right now and my research on the old AE catalogues revealed that AE switched from leather to rubber heels in 1974. You'd also be able to find out whether from the catalogues whether the MacNeils were available in shell cordovan. Otherwise, a quick email to AE with the shoes' coding (if it's still visible) may give you the answer.

Here's the link to the AE catalogues:

https://issuu.com/search?q=allen+edmonds&cr=all&lan=en&dsp=text&num=10&st=document


----------



## Joe Beamish

Some of you swine might like this Press tie. Actually it seems overpriced at $45 but there's an option to "make an offer"....


----------



## dmbfrisb

Speaking of brown wingtips...


----------



## Cardinals5

B2 tweed? 3/2 sack (check out the placement of that top button hole!), 46" chest, Long









B2 3/2, 3 patch pocket blazer (flannel? doeskin?), 45" chest
https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...79,372681693,372681707&formats=0,0,0&format=0


----------



## trolperft

NIB BB penny loafer(made by ALDEN) US 8.5D BIN $175.00 OBO


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^^ I sprang. I had regretted selling a pair of unlined Alan McAfees that were only slightly snug with socks for $35 on my first-in-years eBay listing. I've heard about Alden's sizing being generous, if these don't work for me, I feel confident someone here will take them off my hands at this price--my biggest clothing purchase in years.


----------



## Got Shell?

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm almost certain these are unmarked shell, but I'm a bit uncertain because the seller doesn't list the model number nor provide a good close up of the vamp. In either case, a moderately worn pair of vintage AEs for BIN$29.99+shipping, size 8.5C/8D


These are shell. Don't need to see closeups. Take it to the bank.


----------



## Cardinals5

Got Shell? said:


> These are shell. Don't need to see closeups. Take it to the bank.


Thought so too, but didn't want to make a guarantee and then have someone buy calf.

These look an awful lot like shell too, but I'm uncertain about these as well.

Florsheim Imperial v-cleats, 11D


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Those are shell. 

So are these Alden for BB shell tassels, 12C, $14.99 starting bid:


----------



## trolperft

NOS Florsheim imperial kenmoor in black pebble grain US 8.5C BIN$125


----------



## Pugin

Nice, $10 buy-it-now tassel loafer branded for Eljo's of Charlottesville:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> Not for buying, but just for looking. Ladies Invertere duffle


I kinda like this, a GTH duffel coat.


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS Ansewn loafers, 8D. These don't look as nice as ones they've made for other companies (e.g. Alden, RL), but interesting to look at nonetheless.


----------



## frosejr

SWEET pair of black 12EEE gunboats...they are branded Stafford, but they sure look like Florsheims to me.


----------



## mat135

$24.50 BIN plus shipping. I am not sure if they are shell or now. If they are, definitely worth the price.


----------



## frosejr

*WHY HAVE THESE NOT SOLD YET?!?!?!?*

Brown Florsheim gunboats, decent condition, size 8.5D, Buy it Now...

*$19.99!*

Why oh why couldn't they be 12Cs or 12Ds???








​


----------



## Orgetorix

mat135 said:


> $24.50 BIN plus shipping. I am not sure if they are shell or now. If they are, definitely worth the price.


Not shell.


----------



## Cardinals5

B2 3/2 brown tweed 3-piece suit, 42L


----------



## jamesensor

Thoughts on these Brooks Brothers loafers?

the seller gave me the numbers from the inside but said no idea if shell or calf: 8K12 052 6 and below 7660.


----------



## rabidawg

jamesensor said:


> Thoughts on these Brooks Brothers loafers?
> 
> the seller gave me the numbers from the inside but said no idea if shell or calf: 8K12 052 6 and below 7660.


You already asked about those loafers. Not shell.


----------



## jamesensor

Whoops. Cant believe I did that -- apologies everyone.


----------



## rabidawg

It happens. It's a different listing since the other one went without an offer.


----------



## AlanC

AlanC said:


> Self plug:
> 
> I just listed these *AE shell cordovan Randolphs* (10D) .


These end tonight in . You can get these at a steal for shell in this condition.

Bid early and often!


----------



## rabidawg

Sweet white suede AE Grayson tassels. Would make a fantastic seersucker pant or suit shoe. 8.5D.


----------



## Ekphrastic

My tradly brethren, could I get your opinion on this one? A tweed jacket, sold by a company billed as a competitor to J. Press: 

Looks nice, but is it? Does it button a little too low, or is it me?


----------



## Patrick06790

Ekphrastic said:


> My tradly brethren, could I get your opinion on this one? A tweed jacket, sold by a company billed as a competitor to J. Press:
> Looks nice, but is it? Does it button a little too low, or is it me?


Looks okay to me. It is darted, though. Or side-paneled, whatever. Back story is legit.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Thanks, Patrick. I appreciate the opinion.


----------



## rabidawg

I doubt these will last long. Alden for Brooks Brothers burgundy calf tassels. 8.5C. Look to be in great shape, although no sole pics. $30 shipped BIN.


----------



## fiddler




----------



## TweedyDon

Ekphrastic said:


> My tradly brethren, could I get your opinion on this one? A tweed jacket, sold by a company billed as a competitor to J. Press:
> 
> Looks nice, but is it? Does it button a little too low, or is it me?


Rosenberg's very, very good. The button stance looks fine to me--but maybe I'm willing to let this go as I love puppytooth!


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> I doubt these will last long. Alden for Brooks Brothers burgundy calf tassels. 8.5C. Look to be in great shape, although no sole pics. $30 shipped BIN.


Damn, I'm off the forum for one day and you post a fantastic deal on some tassels in my size.


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> Damn, I'm off the forum for one day and you post a fantastic deal on some tassels in my size.


Well, I hope you learned your lesson . . . . 

I'll keep my eyes peeled for more in 8.5C.


----------



## 32rollandrock

In the don't-everyone-jump-at-once department, a BB box for the low, low price of $10.35, shipped:


----------



## Sir Cingle

^32: That has got to be the most insulting item I've ever seen on Ebay!


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Hey, it still has the BB logo tissue paper inside!


----------



## TheWGP

^^ Wow, that's a little nuts. I could understand if it was a shoebox - they're a little more special and they don't stock extras at stores - but they have stacks and stacks of those tie boxes and bands and tissue paper. I'm pretty sure that with the right salesperson I could get a couple of those boxes for FREE if I needed to for some reason - I've done that with bags before and it's not a big deal.


----------



## Coleman

Chipp Patch-Madras Trousers (for the GTH inclined) - .


----------



## Cactus

Perusing ebay for some summer shorts and stumbled on this beauty. Total bargain at the buy it now price of $13.97.


----------



## SartoNYC

Are those men's or women's? 

Simply awful in my book and not trad at all.


----------



## rabidawg

SartoNYC said:


> Are those men's or women's?
> 
> Simply awful in my book and not trad at all.


You do realize that he was either joking or trolling, right?


----------



## Caesars0331

rabidawg said:


> You do realize that he was either joking or trolling, right?


Exactly...you noticed the pleats too, eh?


----------



## Cactus

rabidawg said:


> You do realize that he was either joking or trolling, right?


Just a joke. I had quite laugh when I saw them, and figured I would share it considering the amount of hate pleats get on this forum, combined with the fact that those pleats were on a pair of ghastly jorts, combined with the fact that they were also RL Polo.


----------



## rabidawg

At least they are forward pleats.


----------



## SartoNYC

OK, you got me, I fell for it! 

Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

Bean Norwegian sweater, size M:


----------



## Orgetorix

NOT shell cordovan, lest anybody be taken in by the auction title. Caveat emptor.




Edit: Looks like the seller was honest enough to take my feedback and actually change the auction! Good for them. You don't see that often on Ebay.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^^Looks like he changed the auction title, but it will be noticed that his standard for "mint" may be lower than many here.


----------



## Dragoon

I will not opine on the price for the condition but those are beautiful shoes. I don't know that I have ever seen a loafer that I like better.


----------



## frosejr

*Some cool Florsheims on now*

I am a huge fan of vintage Florsheim longwings, but as a 12B/C there aren't many for me at any given time. Maybe some of these beauties will find good homes among AAAC members. They are all pretty cheap too, at least as of when I discovered them.

None of these are my sales, I am just a nut for these shoes and found these looking for my size.

Black 11Ds with v-cleat, $24.95 min bid










Same thing, same min bid, similar condition, only 9.5D:

How about these browns in 7.5D, v-cleat, min bid $10.99?










How about some black 10B v-cleats for min bid of $19.95?










Are these shell? In 9E, seller says they're brown but they look burgundy to me. Min bid $9.99










How about these, are these shell? Brown/burgundy 10Ds for min bid $9.99:










Black 9Bs for $9.99 min bid:










Not longwings, but cool vintage brown wingtips in 9D for min bid only $9.99:










Nice cigar brown in 8.5D, currently $16.49:










Seller says these are shell, 7D, right now $18.99:









And finally, for the trad who likes to step it up a notch sometimes:
Tassel spectators, 9D/9M, Buy It Now $24.99


----------



## Cardinals5

That 8th pair might be shell, but I'm almost certain the rest are calf, excepting the pair that is already listed as shell. Good looking shoes.

Here's a couple of Florsheim imperial shells that I didn't list on this thread because they're so beat and damaged, but seeing more pics might help shell collectors learn how to spot them on eBay. Again, I wouldn't advise anyone to buy these, but we're just looking at pics in order to better our abilities to identify unmarked shell.

Florsheim imperials, 10.5C - unmarked shell

Florsheim Imperials, 10.5C - unmarked shell


----------



## dmbfrisb

I thought they were amazing, but too narrow for me... Allen Edmonds Vintage Loafer/like new/sz 10C/Lt Brown ($35)









Allen Edmonds mens sz10 chester cordovan shoes exc cond (starting at $30)









Allen Edmonds Hale Black Classic Cap-Toe 11.5 E USA (65)









Royal Tweed Church Premium Grade Wing Tip Oxfords 10 ... _Royal Tweed was a low end shoe not made by Church's but carrying their name, right? _($24 Buy It Now)









Allen Edmonds Eastport 11.5D Boat Shoes British Tan USA









Church / Cheaney Brown Slip-on Shoes - 7 F _Cheaney...same guys that made Royal Tweed, right? Are these one step below Church's as well? _(starting at $1.43)

CHURCH'S Brown Leather Loafers Shoes sz 9 E $34 w/ <2days left


----------



## Orgetorix

Lots of thrashed shoes showing up today, shells included. A couple nice ones sprinkled in, though.


----------



## Jack.

Hi,

Could someone please educate me about the Barrie Last?

Alden Plain Toe Blucher in shell Cordovan


----------



## SartoNYC

BARRIE LAST: In my experience, the Barrie Last is bigger than the Aberdeen Last. For example, it will be about half a size larger. 

Several years ago I bought that same shoe in my regular size, Aberdeen Last, and was forever pi**ed off at the Alden Shop on Madison Ave in NYC for letting me walk out the door with that size. They were too big on my feet. More specific advice, those shoes listed are 10 1/2 narrow, so I would say that a ten regular width b/d would certainly fit with a bit of extra toe room, with probably a 10 1/2 b/d a good fit too.


----------



## thatch

*BB 3/2 blazer*

Does the shiny spot on the left lapel (facing the jacket) make this a dealbreaker for most people?


----------



## Cardinals5

thatch said:


> Does the shiny spot on the left lapel (facing the jacket) make this a dealbreaker for most people?


Deal breaker for me since it's the result of over-pressing and there's probably shine on other parts of the jacket. That said, the jacket is true vintage with the much older black 346 tag (not seen very often anymore). I have a BB black tag flannel 3/2 sack, but I've only seen a couple of others over the last several years. The seller is a member here so you might trying PMing him to ask more questions.


----------



## thatch

Cardinals5 said:


> Deal breaker for me since it's the result of over-pressing and there's probably shine on other parts of the jacket. That said, the jacket is true vintage with the much older black 346 tag (not seen very often anymore). I have a BB black tag flannel 3/2 sack, but I've only seen a couple of others over the last several years. The seller is a member here so you might trying PMing him to ask more questions.


Thanks for the reply. Was considering this for a starter blazer (in grad school) and thought it may do the job until stepping up to a new ~$300 BB/O'Connell's blazer. Is this type of shine that noticeable if it's not in a camera's flash?


----------



## Pentheos

thatch said:


> Does the shiny spot on the left lapel (facing the jacket) make this a dealbreaker for most people?


You can do better than this. It is hardly a bargain. Be patient, watched the thrift exchange, something will pop up. Tweedydon probably has a dozen blazers in your size. He has a barn now, doesn't he? Can you imagine how much tweed that'll hold?


----------



## borace

If these were my size I'd snap them up


----------



## shms59

SartoNYC said:


> BARRIE LAST: In my experience, the Barrie Last is bigger than the Aberdeen Last. For example, it will be about half a size larger.
> 
> Several years ago I bought that same shoe in my regular size, Aberdeen Last, and was forever pi**ed off at the Alden Shop on Madison Ave in NYC for letting me walk out the door with that size. They were too big on my feet. More specific advice, those shoes listed are 10 1/2 narrow, so I would say that a ten regular width b/d would certainly fit with a bit of extra toe room, with probably a 10 1/2 b/d a good fit too.


I wear a 10C Aberdeen last and a 9.5C Barrie- so I would say it roughly equates to a 11C


----------



## Jack.

Thank you, that's pretty much what the seller said. Only a couple of days to go and still cheap.

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img5801d.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TweedyDon

Jack. said:


> Thank you, that's pretty much what the seller said. Only a couple of days to go and still cheap.
> 
> https://img641.imageshack.us/i/img5801d.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


These are great shoes. I've bought from this seller before, too, and not only does he know his stuff very, very well indeed (and has lots of wonderful trad. items!) but he's a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## frosejr

*CRAZY deal on vintage Florsheim longwings in brown, 10.5C*

Royal Imperials $24.99 Buy It Now, but they're taking offers!!


----------



## frosejr

*Another awesome pair of vintage Florsheim longwings*

If these were one size larger, I'd own them no matter the price...

11C vintage Florsheim Imperials - these look like the rare wheat color to me - and look at the soles...they're the next closest thing to NOS! I'd actually be afraid to wear them, they're too beautiful.

Min bid $9.95!?!?!?!?


----------



## Cardinals5

Since I'm no longer gunning for these, I thought I'd make them generally known.

Allen Edmonds Grayson, unmarked shell (95% sure), 8.5E.

Almost 100% sure these are shell because of the lack of creasing on the vamp, the whitish reside on the tassels, and the small line on the heel, which indicates they have the combination heel used on AE shells.


----------



## frosejr

*Pretty sure these are unmarked shell...*

Florsheim Kenmoors (of course) in cordovan 13D - min bid $9.95:


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Yep, unmarked shell - good catch.


----------



## frosejr

I have a great coach...


----------



## frosejr

*Brown NOS Kenmoors in size 7E*

Amazing that stuff like this is still hidden...


----------



## ds23pallas

I like the look of these old Weejuns:


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a pair of strange vintage AEs called the "Surf", which I'm just posting here as a shoe oddity.









These are really beat, but check out the spade soles!










Good, old school bluchers with contrast stitching and v-cleat heels, 11A

The Rand Royal, 9.5 - nice details


----------



## Cardinals5

BB 3/2? seersucker, 40R (42" chest) - doesn't look like there are any darts (the yellow label is older), but those interested should inquire.









BB Makers 3/2 pinstripe, 44R (46" chest)

Southwick 3/2 sport coat with bold pattern, 45" chest









Graham and Gunn 3/2 tweed suit, 44" chest









BB 3/2 camel hair (current price $8.00), 44" chest


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Bradley, unmarked shell, 11.5D


----------



## Cardinals5

Not 100% sure, but these appear to be NOS unmarked shell

Royal Tweed by Cheaney, 10.5C


----------



## Coleman

Why couldn't those be 11.5 D!? :tongue2:


----------



## Orgetorix

Cards, you are a danger to my wallet.


----------



## Cardinals5

The elusive Drumohr cashmere sweater at a "reasonable" price. The seller is listing as a women's medium, but it looks more like a men's medium to me. 42" chest



The same seller has one in yellow cashmere as well. 42" chest


----------



## Cardinals5

Invertere jacket, 49" chest, BIN$129+12 shipping


----------



## dwebber18

frosejr said:


> Florsheim Kenmoors (of course) in cordovan 13D - min bid $9.95:


Are any of my fellow forum members bidding on these shoes? If so I won't bid against you, let me know, they are in my size and would go great next to my brown grain calf pair


----------



## The Rambler

13 d - you better go for it dweb!


----------



## frosejr

*More shell Florsheims - 10C this time*

If these were 12C, I would DEFINITELY Buy It Now for $99!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim imperial, unmarked shell, 11.5C


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Curses! Another item on my watchlist outed.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sorry, again, about that. I seem to do that to forumites fairly often. Maybe I should stop cruising eBay for a while.


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Sorry, again, about that. I seem to do that to forumites fairly often. Maybe I should stop cruising eBay for a while.


ooo, awkward, and probably inevitable, since you seem to have the ability to spot just about all the good stuff. From a utilitarian most good to the most people view, and quite apart from the fact that I have directly benefited from your efforts, I urge you to continue :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Sorry, again, about that. I seem to do that to forumites fairly often. Maybe I should stop cruising eBay for a while.


no cruising until research has been completed


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> no cruising until research has been completed


Sound advice. Things are progressing faster than before, but I still need to increase my speed.


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> ooo, awkward, and probably inevitable, since you seem to have the ability to spot just about all the good stuff. From a utilitarian most good to the most people view, and quite apart from the fact that I have directly benefited from your efforts, I urge you to continue :icon_smile_big:


 Utilitarianism is for the birds, but seeing how this benefits the least (ebay savvy) advantaged the most, I may be ok with it!


----------



## andy b.

Cardinals5 said:


> Sorry, again, about that. I seem to do that to forumites fairly often. Maybe I should stop cruising eBay for a while.


I find your posts not only a service, but a learning experience for me to see what items you find of interest. I generally like what you post in the WAYW thread, so things you post from the 'Bay are items I might be interested in. I'll say though that I try not to abuse the privilege by attempting to bid on everything you'd post in my size. In fact, the only item I jumped on was the Wright shoes. There have been several other items that fit, but no need to go after everything. Besides, I get the feeling if you posted something and someone was definitely going to bid on it, the person could speak up here and other members wouldn't bid. I know I wouldn't. There is so much stuff out there that something similar will come up again.

Andy B.


----------



## Orgetorix

The Fedora Lounge has a rule against posting links to live Ebay auctions, precisely because the attention that auctions for desirable items got was driving up competition and prices. I have mixed feelings about the rule. It tends to work to the advantage of more experienced Ebay shoppers who know what they're looking for and know how to filter everything else out with the right combination of search terms. It tends to disadvantage the newbies who don't have that knowledge.

I guess I'm just selfish, in the end--I'm happy to post links to nice stuff that isn't my size, but I don't want people outing the items that I'm interested in! :biggrin:


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> ...in the end--I'm happy to post links to nice stuff that isn't my size, but I don't want people outing the items that I'm interested in! :biggrin:


I'm the same way, which is why very little in my size ever gets posted in this thread (there's an unnoticed little gem selling later today that I hope to nab for a song) :icon_smile_wink: That said, I think I will take a break from this thread for a while and occupy myself with other things.


----------



## The Rambler

generous as Cards5 is, I don't think he posts pictures of anything he might bid on.

andyb brings up a good point in his post: I think one of the main reasons people are here for is to learn what "good" is, particularly in their price range. Takes a long time, at least it used to in the pre-internet days: but a very American thing to do, as in Henry James_, The Great Gatsby_, and countless other books. And Cards5 is a natural edcator (with an eye for value).


----------



## The Rambler

oops, went off to fix a drink and missed your last post, Cards: you're too scrupulous, but my wallet approves your decision; if, however, you see something irresistable in a 10 1/2 d, feel free to pm :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> oops, went off to fix a drink and missed your last post, Cards: you're too scrupulous, but my wallet approves your decision; if, however, you see something irresistable in a 10 1/2 d, feel free to pm :icon_smile_big:


Will do. I do the same thing for a couple of other forumites.


----------



## Cardinals5

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm the same way, which is why very little in my size ever gets posted in this thread (there's an unnoticed little gem selling later today that I hope to nab for a song) :icon_smile_wink:


Yep, snatched it up

NWOT McGeorge cashmere v-neck for $20


----------



## EngProf

*Thanks for the heads up*

Thanks to your sharp eye, I managed to pick these up at a price slightly higher than the cost of postage.



frosejr said:


> I am a huge fan of vintage Florsheim longwings, but as a 12B/C there aren't many for me at any given time. Maybe some of these beauties will find good homes among AAAC members. They are all pretty cheap too, at least as of when I discovered them.
> 
> How about these browns in 7.5D, v-cleat, min bid $10.99?
> 
> A little edge dressing and some new laces, and I guess they'll keep going for another thirty years or so. Tread's slightly noisy: lot of nails.


----------



## TheWGP

Not so Trad (they're sneakers, Italian made) but they're interesting to look at! Made for Brooks Brothers by some Italian company - check this out: American Bison leather, with a BB#1 stripe on the tongue! 12D, so I could probably wear them... but I just don't think I could pull it off!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

What's so hard about it? If you could wear chucks with something, it'd seem you could throw these in there and get some envious looks. No?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AE Macneil unmarked burgundy Shell 12AAA


----------



## TheWGP

GentlemanGeorge said:


> What's so hard about it? If you could wear chucks with something, it'd seem you could throw these in there and get some envious looks. No?


Perhaps... but I don't wear Chuck's - indeed, I have NO pair of casual laceup shoes! Other than my Alden/AE's, I only have two old leather slipons for rain/mud, OLD suede slipons for lawnmowing, a pair of Pali sandals and a pair of leather flipflops from Old Navy. I do need a crosstrainer of some sort, but for now I'm making do. I'd rather buy nice shoes, such as a couple I have my eye on on the Bay!


----------



## dwebber18

Here are some 8D AE Cambridge in shell. Per the listing shell is now comming from smooth calf skin leather, just so you know haha.


----------



## Dragoon

Nice long wings.


----------



## TheWGP

On the subject of personal winnings - just won these: 

Thoughts? They're in okayish shape I think, though they badly need trees and attention. I'm pretty confident they're the 684 shell #8 full straps, obviously resoled/reheeled. The strap does look almost like a different shade to an inexperienced eye sometimes on shell, which is one reason I'm pretty sure they're shell (the auction title says "two tone penny loafer," probably why nobody else bid). $109 shipped may have been slightly overpaying given that the model isn't all that popular and some minor repair looks to be needed at the back, but I wear my black full straps enough I think having the "mate" will be worthwhile, especially since $109 isn't a bad price for shell at all. I had my Gixen bid set to where if anyone else bid $10 more, I wouldn't have won - these simply were only attractive as a deal (and thanks to some recent shoe sales!) Now if only someone would post something in ravello in my size!


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> On the subject of personal winnings - just won these:
> 
> Thoughts? They're in okayish shape I think, though they badly need trees and attention. I'm pretty confident they're the 684 shell #8 full straps, obviously resoled/reheeled. The strap does look almost like a different shade to an inexperienced eye sometimes on shell, which is one reason I'm pretty sure they're shell (the auction title says "two tone penny loafer," probably why nobody else bid). $109 shipped may have been slightly overpaying given that the model isn't all that popular and some minor repair looks to be needed at the back, but I wear my black full straps enough I think having the "mate" will be worthwhile, especially since $109 isn't a bad price for shell at all. I had my Gixen bid set to where if anyone else bid $10 more, I wouldn't have won - these simply were only attractive as a deal (and thanks to some recent shoe sales!) Now if only someone would post something in ravello in my size!


you hit it. good acquisition. i would do either an alden restoration or a nick restoration (bnelson)


----------



## fiddler

Shell unlined LHS: 
However, there is something funny going on around the heel. Badly done resoling?


----------



## Cardinals5

Interesting vintage Hanovers with contrast stitching, 9.5D, BIN$29.99 +shipping


----------



## frosejr

EngProf said:


> Thanks to your sharp eye, I managed to pick these up at a price slightly higher than the cost of postage.


Glad they found a good home! I love these old shoes, they called them "gunboats" for a reason, I guess.



frosejr said:


> I am a huge fan of vintage Florsheim longwings, but as a 12B/C there aren't many for me at any given time. Maybe some of these beauties will find good homes among AAAC members. They are all pretty cheap too, at least as of when I discovered them.
> 
> How about these browns in 7.5D, v-cleat, min bid $10.99?
> 
> A little edge dressing and some new laces, and I guess they'll keep going for another thirty years or so. Tread's slightly noisy: lot of nails.


----------



## frosejr

*More great vintage Florsheim wings*

ALL Florsheim wings on ebay right now!

DISCLAIMER: none of these are my listings, nor the listings of anyone I know, just posting for the good of the forum.

Here are some highlights:

I think these are shell!! BIN $15.99!!! Burgundy 10.5Ds. They've been cheaply resoled, but if they're shell, I fail to see how you can lose...










These aren't V-cleat vintage, but they are in nice shape and aren't so very new either. Again, for BIN of $19.99, I fail to see how you can go wrong. Cognac, 7.5E. Same seller has a black pair in similar condition, same size, same price. Two nice pairs of Florsheims, $40 plus shipping...good times.










Nice brown 11Cs, V-cleat with 5-nail soles. High bid of $29.99 as of this writing.










Nice black 9Bs, I bought another pair from this seller a while back and it went smoothly. Auction at $9.99, no bids yet.










Not longwings, but nice vintage brown wingtips in 11.5C. Almost bought these with the very reasonable BIN for $29.99 (I'm a 12C in Florsheims) but didn't want to take the chance. You buy them!










10D black Royal Imperials with V-cleat and 5-nails...ending Tuesday evening 6/8...$9.99...no bids yet?!?!?!?!


----------



## Cardinals5

New Alden beefroll moc with vibram sole, 8D, BIN $69.99









NOS AE Borhide Skos boots, 12.5C


----------



## rabidawg

AE MacNeil. 10.5 AA. Shell Cordovan. Look to be fresh from AE recrafting. $99 BIN.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Shell Alert...

These Aldens are unmarked shell in 9C:



These Florsheims 9B might also be shell, but the pictures are not very good:





Can


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Ouch! Just got snaked in the last ten seconds on a pair of Ansewn full-strap penny loafers. And I took the risk to save just ten dollars! How depressing. If it's anyone here, let me know if you're planning to flip them, because I'm still interested.


----------



## rabidawg

These greatly resemble the Alden Indy shoes that have been popping up a lot recently. $70 BIN, size 8.5 B/D.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Snaked again. Granted, I hesitated and could have had them. Would love to see them on the wfaywt thread--or back on the exchange if they don't work for the buyer.



rabidawg said:


> These greatly resemble the Alden Indy shoes that have been popping up a lot recently. $70 BIN, size 8.5 B/D.


----------



## rabidawg

You've got to move very, very quickly on Alden BIN auctions that are good deals. He who hesitates . . . .


----------



## Pentheos

12 AAA Shell Cordovan AE MacNeils (seller doesn't know what they are)



Betcha they'd take a buy-it-now...


----------



## frosejr

*AE MacNeils 11.5E - sure look like shell to me*

Nice looking burgundy MacNeils, the creases make me think these are shell.

79.99 BIN


----------



## Pentheos

frosejr said:


> Nice looking burgundy MacNeils, the creases make me think these are shell.
> 
> 79.99 BIN


I don't think these are shell---visible creases, not folding, on right shoe; heel is not a combo. Still, not a bad price. (N.b. I might be wrong about them not being shell.)


----------



## Peak and Pine

Pentheos said:


> 12 AAA Shell Cordovan AE MacNeils (seller doesn't know what they are)
> 
> Betcha they'd take a buy-it-now...


Even if you'renot interested in buying these, it's worth visiting the link to read the exasperation in the seller's copy.


----------



## Cardinals5

frosejr said:


> Nice looking burgundy MacNeils, the creases make me think these are shell.
> 
> 79.99 BIN


Possibly shell, but not likely because of the lack of a combination heel. That said, I have seen a couple of factory "rejects" from AE that were definitely not shell and still had a combination heel (it was as if the combination heel itself was the reason for rejection). When in doubt, one could e-mail the seller and ask for the model number.

The old truism about AE combination heels only being used on shell is apparently also no longer true for current models. I saw these Spring 2010 AE Boston monks last night on eBay. AE only produced this model in black calf, but these have a combination heel.


----------



## gman-17

Pentheos said:


> I don't think these are shell---visible creases, not folding, on right shoe; heel is not a combo. Still, not a bad price. (N.b. I might be wrong about them not being shell.)


I am going to say these are shell. First, they are burgundy. Second, the creasing is more consistenet with shell than calf. Third, I bet the heels have been replaced. The shoes are not recent vintage - footbeds tell you that. Lastly, some of the parts of the shoe do have that highly polished look. For the price I would make the bet.


----------



## stuplarosa

Are these shell?

*

*


----------



## dwebber18

Combo heel says yes they are to me.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

stuplarosa said:


> Are these shell?
> 
> *
> 
> *


Although pics are not 100% clear, I agree with dwebber that they are and my conclusion is also based on the heel.


----------



## Pentheos

stuplarosa said:


> Are these shell?
> 
> *
> 
> *


Very likely. Combo heel, folds, not creases, depth of color, etc. Look to be in great shape.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great deal! Alden black calf tassels, 8.5D, BIN $40.00


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

So tempted, but only because I blew the Ansewn and Alden-pedic auctions. Thanks, Cardinals. Direct me to some good'uns.


----------



## frosejr

stuplarosa said:


> Are these shell?
> 
> *
> 
> *


DARN IT!!! I was hoping they wouldn't be seen....


----------



## stuplarosa

frosejr said:


> DARN IT!!! I was hoping they wouldn't be seen....


Sorry. I still don't trust my own ability to identify...


----------



## frosejr

stuplarosa said:


> Sorry. I still don't trust my own ability to identify...


No apology is necessary. My wife is probably happy I have a competitor...potentially one less box of shoes coming to the house.


----------



## Cardinals5

GentlemanGeorge said:


> So tempted, but only because I blew the Ansewn and Alden-pedic auctions. Thanks, Cardinals. Direct me to some good'uns.


GG, I don't know if you're an 8 or 8.5 in loafers, but here's a pair of NOS Ansewn loafers with a BIN price of $90 in size 8


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Thanks! My proper is probably 8.5 if I intend to wear socks, and I was especially liking the tan full-straps, but I trust someone here will appreciate them if I decide they aren't for me.



Cardinals5 said:


> GG, I don't know if you're an 8 or 8.5 in loafers, but here's a pair of NOS Ansewn loafers with a BIN price of $90 in size 8


----------



## rabidawg

Good deal here on some burgundy AE Grayson tassels. 8.5 D. $50 BIN.


----------



## dmbfrisb

Couple pairs of AE Lexingtons (Burgundys look real nice)








13 C / B $40 BIN

Also in Black:
12 EEE current $25

11.5 EE current $.99


----------



## Cardinals5

Although I promised not to list any more unmarked shell, I'm guessing these aren't on anyone's watch list because otherwise they would have already purchased them (they're an unusual size anyway)

E.T. Wright, shell cordovan wingtips, 10.5B, BIN $39.99 (the auction doesn't list them as "shell cordovan", but the sole clearly shows "geniune shell cordovan")


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

cards- if you don't mind me asking, what shoe size are you?


some interesting double decker laced mocs:


hope no one here was bidding on them and is upset I've exposed such a gem.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> cards- if you don't mind me asking, what shoe size are you?


I don't mind, I'm an 8 in most loafers and 8.5D in lace ups.


----------



## andy b.

Cardinals5 said:


> Although I promised not to list any more unmarked shell, I'm guessing these aren't on anyone's watch list because otherwise they would have already purchased them (they're an unusual size anyway)
> 
> E.T. Wright, shell cordovan wingtips, 10.5B, BIN $39.99 (the auction doesn't list them as "shell cordovan", but the sole clearly shows "geniune shell cordovan")


I wanted to look at them to see what the Cordovan looked like and see someone snagged them. Anyone from here? I just wanted to see what the leather looked like. They aren't my size.

Andy B.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a beauty, but unfortunately the seller is asking $200 OBO

BB 3/2 sack 3-piece pinstripe suit, 42R


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

If the person who got the tan NWT 36R Southwick 3-piece for CCC on eBay a little while back doesn't need it or if it doesn't fit I sure would like to have it. I rue not bidding, thinking I'm maybe a 37R or 38S.


----------



## Cardinals5

Not 100% certain, but looks like unmarked shell cordovan: Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings, 13D, BIN $20.00 +shipping


----------



## ArtVandalay

Cardinals5 said:


> Not 100% certain, but looks like unmarked shell cordovan: Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings, 13D, BIN $20.00 +shipping


Arg!!! I just missed it... Been dying for a pair of Florsheims in 13d. If someone here bought them, let me know if you're interested in flipping.


----------



## Pentheos

9 C/B Florsheim Longwings (maybe shell?):




8 hours left, starting bid $16


----------



## dmbfrisb

*ALLEN EDMONDS Polo Shoes Leather Oxfords Mens Sz 10 D
BIN for $75 OBO If no one grabs them in 2 weeks, I may try lowballing him...
*


----------



## greekgeek

Please be cautious with this seller. He listed a BB GF suit as "Mint, Flawless, like New worn once etc etc". The suit arrived and had a real shine to the seat of the pants, pockets and elbows!

So he told me to return it and i did. Never heard from him again...

He has changed his name at least twice, here is one of his old banned eBay personas.

https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mel12905&ftab=AllFeedback



Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a beauty, but unfortunately the seller is asking $200 OBO
> 
> BB 3/2 sack 3-piece pinstripe suit, 42R


----------



## III

ArtVandalay said:


> Arg!!! I just missed it... Been dying for a pair of Florsheims in 13d. If someone here bought them, let me know if you're interested in flipping.


I got 'em. I'll let you know if they don't fit.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> I don't mind, I'm an 8 in most loafers and 8.5D in lace ups.


So THAT'S why you've never posted a hot tip unmarked shell in my size. We wear the same.


----------



## TheWGP

greekgeek said:


> Please be cautious with this seller. He listed a BB GF suit as "Mint, Flawless, like New worn once etc etc". The suit arrived and had a real shine to the seat of the pants, pockets and elbows!
> 
> So he told me to return it and i did. Never heard from him again...
> 
> He has changed his name at least twice, here is one of his old banned eBay personas.
> 
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mel12905&ftab=AllFeedback


Interesting... I just bought a suit off this seller via a best offer lowball and he took a solid WEEK to ship - he kept putting it off, and I left him the worst detailed seller ratings possible, though he DID ship what he said he would and it WAS in the condition he said it was so I gave him a positive overall. Sounds like I dodged a bullet. Shame, too, because in the CT location and everything he obviously gets some nice thrift finds. It sounds like he just isn't very interested in honest selling, just flipping whatever decent stuff he finds and eating the negatives.


----------



## Cardinals5

greekgeek said:


> Please be cautious with this seller. He listed a BB GF suit as "Mint, Flawless, like New worn once etc etc". The suit arrived and had a real shine to the seat of the pants, pockets and elbows!
> 
> So he told me to return it and i did. Never heard from him again...
> 
> He has changed his name at least twice, here is one of his old banned eBay personas.


Thanks for the input, Greekgeek - I'll avoid this seller in the future. S/he does have some decent looking stuff (priced a bit too high), but if the descriptions are poor then it's better to just keep looking. The fact that the seller has changed names makes sense too because they recently popped up and are selling a lot of "nicer" suits right away.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> So THAT'S why you've never posted a hot tip unmarked shell in my size. We wear the same.


You got it fella :icon_smile_big: Although I think I did once find 2 pairs of identical AE longwings at a thrift and sold you a pair for pretty cheap :icon_smile_wink: I'm in a no-shoe buying period so your chances are rapidly improving. Anything in particular you're looking for?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cardinals5 said:


> You got it fella :icon_smile_big: Although I think I did once find 2 pairs of identical AE longwings at a thrift and sold you a pair for pretty cheap :icon_smile_wink: I'm in a no-shoe buying period so your chances are rapidly improving. Anything in particular you're looking for?


Yes, I stand corrected. The AE's were, are, outstanding--more than I would have done in your no-pun-intended shoes. My tailor remarked on them a few weeks ago when I was getting measured for hemming. So, am I grateful? Yes. Greedy? uh, yes. Send me some shell love, and the other AE's you thrifted that day, shell regardless. I have no shame.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Cardinals5 said:


> You got it fella :icon_smile_big: Although I think I did once find 2 pairs of identical AE longwings at a thrift and sold you a pair for pretty cheap :icon_smile_wink: I'm in a no-shoe buying period so your chances are rapidly improving. Anything in particular you're looking for?


Dont leave me out of this, now, y'all! It's gonna be hard to fit shell cordovan on your ankles if I have to do something desperate. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Dont leave me out of this, now, y'all! It's gonna be hard to fit shell cordovan on your ankles if I have to do something desperate. :icon_smile_wink:


32r'n'r is probably safe, I'm within driving distance  Actually, I think there are also a couple more 8 and 8.5Ds on the forum.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> Greedy? uh, yes. Send me some shell love, and the other AE's you thrifted that day, shell regardless. I have no shame.


I usually don't have any shame either, but if I spot any unmarked shells I'll give you a hollar.


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> Actually, I think there are also a couple more 8 and 8.5Ds on the forum.


And there are some 8 and 8.5Es with shoe stretchers on the forum. :devil:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

rabidawg said:


> And there are some 8 and 8.5Es with shoe stretchers on the forum. :devil:


Don't go wreckin' my shoes, now! I got an army of knee-high dogs that know what to do, and if I have to run 'em halfway across the state they won't want to fetch for you. We've given a different meaning to "heel".


----------



## rabidawg

Fine, fine. Here's a bone for the "regular" width 8.5s. NWT black AE MacNeil (polished cobbler, from the looks and heels) with shoe trees included. Starting bid $35, $100 BIN.


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> Fine, fine. Here's a bone for the "regular" width 8.5s. NWT black AE MacNeil (polished cobbler, from the looks and heels) with shoe trees included. Starting bid $35, $100 BIN.


What's with the tassel laces on those MacNeils? I didn't know MacNeils ever came with tassel laces.


----------



## rabidawg

These are 8.5 E, but I can't justify the purchase right now, no matter how cool they are.

AE MacNeil spectators. Sort of. Brown suede and calf. So cool. $85 BIN. These will be gone within the hour, I'd guess.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Kind of cool, but they're all yours Rabidawg. I've been spending way too much money lately! Hope all is well.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's quite the jacket: Norman Hilton 3/2 sack (42" chest)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Quite the jacket is right, Cards. I wish it were my size. I'd proudly strut around in it.


----------



## andy b.

Cards,

That jacket is a beauty!!! It is so close in size, but just enough off that I'd rather not chance it.

I hope someone on here gets it and posts photos wearing it.

Andy B.


----------



## ArtVandalay

OH that jacket is mine. All mine.


----------



## Cardinals5

ArtVandalay said:


> OH that jacket is mine. All mine.


Go for it! You won't be disappointed with Hilton quality.


----------



## andy b.

ArtVandalay said:


> OH that jacket is mine. All mine.


I hope you get it! I'm rooting for you to win.

Andy B.


----------



## Cardinals5

Was watching this the last time it was on eBay (didn't sell), but can't justify another suit right now so I'll put it here hoping someone might enjoy it - it should sell at its minimum price.

Corbin 3/2 sack suit, tan wool, 42R (44" chest)


----------



## frosejr

*13D vintage Florsheim shell longwings*

Sigh, my kingdom for these in 12C. They are pricey, but the next closest thing to deadstock. $239 min bid...they're gorgeous though! Might be worth it - very little wear. They even come with the box.


----------



## Cardinals5

These aren't from eBay, but I thought many around here would appreciate this pic

Logan (Rebel222) over at the Other Forum is having a huge sale on Alden shells (all in size 11.5)








https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=185647


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

WOAH

Great seller, wonder how on earth he find so many great shoes.


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> These are 8.5 E, but I can't justify the purchase right now, no matter how cool they are.
> 
> AE MacNeil spectators. Sort of. Brown suede and calf. So cool. $85 BIN. These will be gone within the hour, I'd guess.


These are still available and the seller dropped the BIN to $60 +10 shipping (I'm getting awfully tempted, but I must resist)


----------



## TheWGP

Those shoes of Logan's are really something! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pentheos

Cardinals5 said:


> These are still available and the seller dropped the BIN to $60 +10 shipping (I'm getting awfully tempted, but I must resist)


I'd be all over those for twice the price! (wouldn't fit me)


----------



## andy b.

ArtVandalay said:


> OH that jacket is mine. All mine.


Art,

You sadden me. Here I thought you were going to bid on that wonderful jacket, and the auction ended with no bids. If I had known you were only jesting, that glorious garment would now be mine for the princely sum of $9. 

Seriously though, I knew I should have put a bid in on it. For $9 even if I only wore it once per year it would be worth it. 

Andy B.


----------



## Cardinals5

andy b. said:


> Art,
> 
> You sadden me. Here I thought you were going to bid on that wonderful jacket, and the auction ended with no bids. If I had known you were only jesting, that glorious garment would now be mine for the princely sum of $9.
> 
> Seriously though, I knew I should have put a bid in on it. For $9 even if I only wore it once per year it would be worth it.
> 
> Andy B.


Shoot the seller an e-mail asking to purchase the jacket for the $9.00 starting bid. They'll probably sell it to you to avoid relisting it. I've done this before and it usually works.


----------



## frosejr

*GORGEOUS 9.5D NOS Florsheim gunboats - BROWN*

V-cleats, box included, the whole nine yards...they look perfect to me. I think the Buy It Now for $199 is a bargain.


----------



## frosejr

Pentheos said:


> I'd be all over those for twice the price! (wouldn't fit me)


Are those a custom job, or could you buy them over the counter that way?


----------



## Cardinals5

Those Florsheims are being sold by Logan (Rebel222) over on SF. He's a great seller (purchased from him before) and I'd have no hesitation in trusting his descriptions.


----------



## frosejr

*Sweet Allen Edmonds spectators size 11*

Seller does not specify width, nor show the soles, but these appear to be pretty clean.


----------



## Jovan

greekgeek said:


> Please be cautious with this seller. He listed a BB GF suit as "Mint, Flawless, like New worn once etc etc". The suit arrived and had a real shine to the seat of the pants, pockets and elbows!
> 
> So he told me to return it and i did. Never heard from him again...
> 
> He has changed his name at least twice, here is one of his old banned eBay personas.
> 
> https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=mel12905&ftab=AllFeedback


 Did you ever get your money back?


----------



## Jovan

By the way, frosejr, the seller just replied that they say 11AA on the inside and that they'd put it in the listing per my suggestion.


----------



## frosejr

Jovan said:


> By the way, frosejr, the seller just replied that they say 11AA on the inside and that they'd put it in the listing per my suggestion.


Thanks. That makes them somewhat less desirable. But thanks for getting the info!


----------



## frosejr

*Nice vintage Hanover longwings 8D*

I've owned perhaps a dozen pairs of Hanover shoes over the years, including a couple pairs of shell cordovans, and have never been disappointed. Here's a great pair for the 8Ds in our midst. Brown longwings in 8D. These are like Florsheims, they'll last forever if well cared for.

*$34 Buy It Now INCLUDING shipping?? Are you kidding me??*


----------



## greekgeek

Jovan said:


> Did you ever get your money back?


Yes, I was refunded the purchase price and original shipping charge through "eBay Buyer Protection" program. It was fairly painless although it took quite some time from start to finish.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hmmm...quite tempted since I don't have a Chipp jacket, but I'll have to pass

Chipp red gingham 3/2 sack, 42" chest (please be aware of the high shipping cost)


----------



## dmbfrisb

Are these brown-ish, burgundy, or merlot?


----------



## Cardinals5

Strikes me as a steal - tweed Invertere coat, about a 44R, BIN $103.00 +unknown shipping


----------



## rabidawg

dmbfrisb said:


> Are these brown-ish, burgundy, or merlot?


Look burgundy. Are you considering purchasing those?


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> Hmmm...quite tempted since I don't have a Chipp jacket, but I'll have to pass
> 
> Chipp red gingham 3/2 sack, 42" chest (please be aware of the high shipping cost)


Seller says, "Please email me for shipping price. eBay shipping quote is incorrect." But beware the side vents.


----------



## dmbfrisb

rabidawg said:


> Look burgundy. Are you considering purchasing those?


 It comes down to 'want' and 'need'... I'll watch them and toss in a $25-30 bid the last day. Let me know if you're interested so we don't get into a needless bidding war


----------



## rabidawg

dmbfrisb said:


> It comes down to 'want' and 'need'... I'll watch them and toss in a $25-30 bid the last day. Let me know if you're interested so we don't get into a needless bidding war


I assure you that you do not have to worry about me bidding on them. 

Good luck.


----------



## rabidawg

I do not care one iota for these shoes, but some might. Look to be in good shape, especially for $5 BIN.

ALLEN EDMONDS ARLINGTON, Mens, 8C, Wingtip, Tassel, Kiltie Loafers.


----------



## Jovan

rabidawg said:


> Seller says, "Please email me for shipping price. eBay shipping quote is incorrect." But beware the side vents.


 I realise the centre vent is more popular here, but I've seen sacks with side vents and they look quite good.


----------



## rabidawg

I liked your "plague" comment better. 

No judgment regarding side vents made on my part (although, on me personally, side vents absolutely do not work). But that's not something one expects to find on a sack; thus, potential buyers should be aware of them.


----------



## Jovan

My mistake. Sometimes it seems that "trad" is dogmatic to the point of absurdity, i.e. one cannot wear pleats or point collars with a sack coat... of which I did both yesterday.


----------



## frosejr

*NICE Alden horse bit loafers 12D*

Just a tad too wide for me...and I'm not really a horse bit loafer kind of guy anyway. These look to be in great condition. $39.99 is minimum bid, or own them immediately with the $79.99 Buy It Now (that's what I recommend).


----------



## Cardinals5

C&J Malvern, 8D (as Tom James "Laxton"), BIN$80 +11 shipping


----------



## Cardinals5

These are not the Alden Cape Cod collection, but looks like they were made in the same (or very similar) factory.

"Maine Classics" (made in USA), Horsebit loafers, 8D, BIN $33+shipping

Sorry about the huge picture, but I couldn't get it any smaller


----------



## MHF

*42R 36/32 Southwick Tweed Suit*


----------



## greekgeek

Nice Pair of Florsheim Kenmoor PTB. Appears to be unmarked shell cordovan in a 10D US, great shape and no reserve.


----------



## Cardinals5

greekgeek said:


> Appears to be unmarked shell cordovan


Definitely shell - the $325 original price says shell. Nice find.


----------



## J'sCrew

just picked this up


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Will anything ever appear like this again? Is anyone planning a safari? (No, this is not my item.)


----------



## Jovan

J'sCrew said:


> just picked this up


 Great blazer, but the tie should be tossed out.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Randolph in burgundy shell, 8.5E. Not a fantastic price at BIN$135, but not too bad either.


----------



## Cardinals5

Another one tempting me, but if I post it here then I won't be tempted anymore.

NOS McGregor Bay Bermuda Sport Coat, 100% cotton, 3 patch pockets, 40R (the label reads: "Trim, Slim model...designed to be worn with shorts." Also appears to have working cuffs. Probably a true three button, but would roll nicely to the 2nd button










Gokey sauvage blucher mocs, 8D (good shape for vintage Gokeys and a "low" starting price)









NOS Sebago Campsides, 7.5M, BIN$42









NOS Mal Marshall sport coat - looks like a 3/2 sack, but nice just be a 2B sack - dual vented.


----------



## Cardinals5

J'sCrew said:


> just picked this up


And you're already selling it on SF? Anything wrong with the blazer? (https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=187237)


----------



## J'sCrew

It ended up not fitting sadly so i'm trying to make back my losses. It was pretty disappointing because it was exactly what I wanted and it was in great condition. I have a little more history on SF there so I posted it. Same deal can go here too.


----------



## Cardinals5

J'sCrew said:


> It ended up not fitting sadly so i'm trying to make back my losses. It was pretty disappointing because it was exactly what I wanted and it was in great condition. I have a little more history on SF there so I posted it. Same deal can go here too.


That's too bad - it was a very good looking 3/2 sack blazer. Your asking price is probably a bit high for the Thrift Exchange where 3/2 sack blazers usually go for around $50 or less, but it wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Cardinals5

Ben Silver 3/2 sack herringbone Harris tweed, 3 patch pockets, 47" chest, BIN$50 OBO









Southwick 3/2 sack charcoal herringbone tweed, 42" chest, short jacket, BIN $38


----------



## Orgetorix

Alden shell saddles, 12C, with an interesting patina:


----------



## Pentheos

Orgetorix said:


> Alden shell saddles, 12C, with an interesting patina:


Looks like those suckers have been hit with some black polish.


----------



## frosejr

Pentheos said:


> Looks like those suckers have been hit with some black polish.


I thought something looked weird about them. I didn't think they were shell, just hammered


----------



## Cardinals5

Another pair of unmarked shell. Florsheim imperials, 11C


----------



## Cardinals5

vintage Chester Barrie cashmere overcoat, 48" actual chest measurement, BIN $60 (seller didn't put the name Chester Barrie in the auction listing, but you can see it in the picture of the label)


----------



## medPtrad

Cardinals5 said:


> Ben Silver 3/2 sack herringbone Harris tweed, 3 patch pockets, 47" chest, BIN$50 OBO


That's a great looking tweed. If only it was a 48R!

Don


----------



## Pugin

Cardinals5 said:


> vintage Chester Barrie cashmere overcoat, 48" actual chest measurement, BIN $60 (seller didn't put the name Chester Barrie in the auction listing, but you can see it in the picture of the label)


Excuse my ignorance, but what jacket size would that fit?


----------



## Cardinals5

Pugin said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what jacket size would that fit?


Going from the shoulder measurement alone, I'd say 40/42R. I wear a 40R and the shoulders of my jackets are all about 18.5 and the Chester Barrie is probably somewhere between 18.75-19.25 (overcoat shoulders are actually harder to measure accurately). The chest measurement of 48" on the Chester Barrie doesn't really tell you much since it's the shoulders that matter and overcoats of this age were not usually "slim fit". The only thing I'd caution if you're considering buying the jacket is to write to the seller and ask about the mothbites comment in their listing.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit in charcoal(?), 41R (44" chest), BIN $59 (might want to e-mail seller since the title says "gray", but the auction description says "navy blue" - in either case, a classic suit for peanuts)


----------



## Cardinals5

*British Walker Black Shell Cordovan Blucher Sz. 8.5 - $75*








https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=179651


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden Mahogany pebble-grain lhs, 10.5D (Van last), BIN $300


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden Mahogany pebble-grain lhs, 10.5D (Van last), BIN $300


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden punch caps, 12C, BIN $35









NOS Stuart McGuire brown/white spectators, 9D


----------



## greekgeek

Allen Edmonds, seems like one featured in a thread on the fashion forum.

Size 8E and candidates for some AE recraft magic.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

^^^
The Strawfut?


----------



## Pentheos

My Pet said:


> ^^^
> The Strawfut?


Isn't the Strawfut coming back?


----------



## Jovan

Since when? I didn't see anything set in stone.


----------



## Pentheos

Jovan said:


> Since when? I didn't see anything set in stone.


I thought the CEO had dropped a large hint to that effect. Anyway, it doesn't matter to me, I think they're ugly.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's one I haven't seen before. Brooks Brothers "BorderTweed", 3/2 sack, 40R


----------



## Cardinals5

AE black pebble-grain wingtips, 8D, BIN $10 (doesn't look like the shape of the MacNeil, but I'm not sure.


----------



## jamesensor

Has anyone heard of BrooksStretch form Brooks Brothers? I did a search and saw two threads, but without much determination of whether its a decent quality for the price:



Also, I'm not sure the fit on this Golden Fleece:


I'm a 40R in the Madison cut, and a 41R in the Fitzgerald... but the seller didn't have anymore info on this suit. Anyone have the scoop? Is Golden Fleece a significant step up from the 1818 line? Thanks-


----------



## rabidawg

Some fine looking 8.5 Cole Haan white bucs in very nice condition. Made in USA. No bids at $49 with 3 hours left. Shipping quote is high, but the seller states: "Please email for shipping price, eBay shipping quote is incorrect."


----------



## rabidawg

Brooks Brothers white bucs. 8.5 C? $40 BIN. Shipping is high, though.


----------



## MHF

*42R Gray J. Press Suit*

Not sure about the vintage--the label lists only New Haven, Cambridge, and New York--but the suit looks OK. Buy it Now seems a bit steep at $129, though.


----------



## Cardinals5

Polo Ralph Lauren tassel loafers, 8.5D, BIN $25


----------



## snakeroot

*3/2 J Press Green Herringbone Tweed Jacket (38/40)*

I have this jacket's larger brother, also courtesy of eBay, and it is a favorite. The blue stripe is a bit more pronounced in real life, which gives it great versatility.










Good luck gentlemen,


----------



## Cardinals5

For anyone looking for a pair of Quoddy boat shoes, size 11 - seller is asking only $140

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=187394


----------



## AlanC

thrifted a pair of Nettleton pebble grain longwings, size 8D. He's looking to sell. Somebody needs to jump on those and make him an offer.


----------



## rabidawg

Lands End snuff suede chukkas. Size 13. Made in England. Dainite soles. $50 with three days left. I could be completely off-base, but didn't Alfred Sargent used to make some of the English-made LE shoes?


----------



## greekgeek

Hard to believe it, but I forgot to bid on these rare shell Chukkas, my size and everything....$11.50! :icon_pale:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

eBay blues, my man! Or eBay blews... I'd have bought those for that, and they wouldn't fit. Commiserations.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ouch. Seriously ouch.


----------



## greekgeek

$120 BIN on the NOS Florsheims seems like a steal if you are 9B, free shipping, Bing cashback, and eBay bucks are icing.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Those things are works of art. Beautiful.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden burgundy shell lhs, 10D, from one of the boys on SF, BIN $95 + 16 shipping


----------



## frosejr

*Shell cordovan Florsheims in 10.5C?*

Seller says they are shell...if so, they are a HUGE bargain, nice shape with original bags. Buy It Now only $85 plus ship!

https://bit.ly/cFtnTd


----------



## frosejr

A nice pair of 11.5D AE MacNeils...just need a pair of laces and you're rockin'. They look almost brand new.

https://bit.ly/cFtnTd


----------



## 32rollandrock

Use your credit card to complete the transaction and if they're not shell, you'll have two means of recourse--ebay and your bank--to get your money back.



frosejr said:


> Seller says they are shell...if so, they are a HUGE bargain, nice shape with original bags. Buy It Now only $85 plus ship!
> 
> https://bit.ly/cFtnTd


----------



## Pentheos

frosejr said:


> Seller says they are shell...if so, they are a HUGE bargain, nice shape with original bags. Buy It Now only $85 plus ship!
> 
> https://bit.ly/cFtnTd


They look like cordovan, but not shell. You gonna roll the dice?


----------



## frosejr

*Allen Edmonds shell cordovan loafers 12D $85!*

Buy It Now for $85, they look pretty nice.


----------



## frosejr

*J&M 11D shell cordovan loafers only $69*

These look pretty good too (can you tell I've got shell on the brain?)


----------



## frosejr

*9.5D shell PTBs - nice vintage Stuart McGuires*

These even have "Genuine Shell Cordovan" stamped on the soles! For the shape they're in, probably well worth the $149.99 price of admission.


----------



## rabidawg

These AE Strand special-order two-tone / spectators . . . are not something I would consider wearing. But some here might, and they are definitely interesting. 8E. $57 BIN.


----------



## Pugin

For those interested in bleeding madras. Size Large. The current bid is $35.


----------



## Valkyrie

Anybody in need of a Brooks Brothers Argyle & Sutherland tie?

Currently starting at 99 cents, it will go up for sure, but will probably end up well below the $75 new price.


----------



## mack11211

Many trad items this week.

I am selling over 200 items but will group the trad ones in this post, with individual links.


J CREW summer 3BTAN LINEN COAT 38R

R


----------



## dmbfrisb

*Barbour Jacket, Made in England of the Legendary Ventile Cloth
Supposedly "l*ast model of Ventile (a registered trademark of Courtaulds Textiles) that Barbour ever produced."
Size 44


----------



## Pugin

*Birdwell Beach Britches*

I've been eyeing these great size 30 Birdwells. I would snap them up if they weren't too small for me.


----------



## ArtVandalay

mack11211 said:


> Many trad items this week.
> 
> I am selling over 200 items but will group the trad ones in this post, with individual links.


I'd be all over that suit if the inseam were a few inches longer. Very nice.


----------



## Wes Bourne

NOS USA made Bass Weejuns:


----------



## Cardinals5

For the very narrow footed - Nettleton longwings in unmarked shell, 10.5AAA/A, BIN $24.99 OBO


----------



## charlie500

Grenson loafers Sz 9 BIN $30.00


----------



## closerlook

NIB Alden shell tassel loafers


----------



## patrickjc30

Wes Bourne said:


> NOS USA made Bass Weejuns:


Anyone happen to know if these run true to size?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

good deal on LL Bean?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> good deal on LL Bean?


Yes, excellent deal. My dibs...


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> good deal on LL Bean?


I have one of these! I'm going to list it on the Exchange at less than HALF what this seller wants... and I'll even throw in CONUS shipping! :smile:


----------



## Pentheos

Well, now it is down to $22, not $2222, so all these har har jokes can stop. Still, it's too expensive at that price.


----------



## TweedyDon

I just received a nice email from the seller, thanking me for pointing out what was obviously a typo.!


----------



## rabidawg

New AE dirty bucs (Orleans model). Size 8.5 E. $69 BIN.


----------



## hookem12387

patrickjc30 said:


> Anyone happen to know if these run true to size?


Find out?


----------



## patrickjc30

hookem12387 said:


> Find out?


Nope, but not for lack of trying. Actually ordered a pair in 7D (I usually wear a 7 1/2 but after checking out some other threads decided to go 1/2 size down figuring it's easier to stretch than shrink), but a day later got an email from the seller that they were out of that size, even though on the auction screen it said it was available. Oh well.


----------



## Valkyrie

Occasionally, someone is looking for one of these watches: Vintage Swiss Army with the khaki face. They look terrific with Central/NATO bands. An interesting alternative to the Timex watches that one sees around here so much.


----------



## hookem12387

Valkyrie said:


> Occasionally, someone is looking for one of these watches: Vintage Swiss Army with the khaki face. They look terrific with Central/NATO bands. An interesting alternative to the Timex watches that one sees around here so much.


 I've been looking for one, thanks. I'm debating whether to stretch it right now and buy it. I've told myself I wouldn't buy anything else for a few weeks


----------



## Valkyrie

Brooks Brothers white bucks, new, size 11D


----------



## Bermuda

somebody has to get this Polo OXFORD CLOTH blazer with a patch pocket. I've never seen one of these before....it's a size Large


----------



## Mississippi Mud

That RL Oxford Cloth blazer would be mine if it was my size. Great find.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I bought one off the exchange (with matching pants).

They run big, so double check measurements.


----------



## AldenPyle

Not EBAY but anyway, I thought this was a good deal on Bills polo shirts at STP

If you go through Andy's link you can get these for $27 which seems like a steal for a no-log USA made polo shirt in a normal color.


----------



## Pugin

I'm going to say shell, beautiful, beautiful shell. Anyone disagree?


----------



## The Rambler

I think calf, but beautiful calf.


----------



## rabidawg

Definitely not shell.


----------



## Pentheos

Pugin said:


> I'm going to say shell, beautiful, beautiful shell. Anyone disagree?


Mooooo.


----------



## Cardinals5

Pentheos said:


> Mooooo.


Moooooo 2

On the other utter, there are a couple pairs of Florsheim imperials in unmarked shell that can be picked out pretty easily if anyone is interested (I'm not posting unmarked shell anymore unless it's a BIN situation - ruined too many auctions for fellow forumites).


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Moooooo 2
> 
> On the other utter,


Did you mean to utter "the other udder?" :biggrin2:


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Did you mean to utter "the other udder?" :biggrin2:


Yes and no - my poor attempt at a little joke. Utter as in "to speak", but also suggesting a bovine's undercarriage through the misspelling.


----------



## The Rambler

and throw in "other" to rhyme with "mutter," no doubt; you punsters ...


----------



## Orgetorix

These, on the other hand, are shell. Florsheim longwings, 11C, $9.99 starting bid.


----------



## Pugin

The Rambler said:


> I think calf, but beautiful calf.


I have much to learn.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Don't miss these: virtually new beefrolls in brown, size 8D. Just beautiful!


----------



## hookem12387

Orgetorix said:


> These, on the other hand, are shell. Florsheim longwings, 11C, $9.99 starting bid.


I really want these.


----------



## Orgetorix

The rare AE Brantley bal boot, 10D: 

All the more valuable now that AE have struck the Fifth Street from the Fall 2010 collection.


----------



## Lancette

Alden Cordovan Loafers:


----------



## charlie500

*Wear the Figawi?*

Wear the figawi (hat)?

The Figawi is a race from Hyannis to Nantucket that traditionally starts the summer season on Cape Cod. Ted Kennedy was a famous participant - pictured here with Sen. Dodd (CT) sporting this hat:

https://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2008/05/27/smooth_sail_for_kennedy_and_crew/

Not just for men:
https://www.figawiphotos.com/page2/...p09&photoid=4112&yrs=2009&pg=&datetimesearch=


----------



## tampabay1414

BB seersucker - 32x32, flat front


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Orgetorix said:


> The rare AE Brantley bal boot, 10D:
> 
> All the more valuable now that AE have struck the Fifth Street from the Fall 2010 collection.


My eBay Watch List curses you! Now I'll have competition.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden black shell lhs (the lined version), 8.5E, BIN$99


----------



## red sweatpants

Shell for $99. That didn't last long.


----------



## Orgetorix

Mississippi Mud said:


> My eBay Watch List curses you! Now I'll have competition.


Sorry, Mud. Hate to do that to a fellow forum member, but I'd hate even more for them to be missed.


----------



## Got Shell?

One of the rarest Aldens, whiskey longwings, in 11.5D with a miraculously low $300 starting bid. No reserve.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a rare beast - a NOS Invertere duffle in 100% cashmere


----------



## Pugin

Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a rare beast - a NOS Invertere duffle in 100% cashmere


That looks awesome. I just got a far inferior black model by "Loden King" off the bay.


----------



## Cardinals5

A corduroy 3/2 sack from Linett Ltd (one of the lesser known [above average quality] makers) in size 36 or 38. You'll have to e-mail the seller since he doesn't provide measurements.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Brooks Shell Cordovan Belt Size 34

Seller wants $50 though.


----------



## Wes Bourne

Barely worn Nettleton longwings size 8D on SF B&S for only $100:


----------



## Wes Bourne

:


----------



## Cardinals5

Son of a [email protected]#%* Oh well, I was just going to bid the minimum on those Nettleton shells anyway. BTW, what's with the seller's description of the sizing (shoes say 8D, but measures like a 9D, but then doesn't provide measurements?!)


----------



## Wes Bourne

Cardinals5 said:


> Son of a [email protected]#%* Oh well, I was just going to bid the minimum on those Nettleton shells anyway. BTW, what's with the seller's description of the sizing (shoes say 8D, but measures like a 9D, but then doesn't provide measurements?!)


:biggrin2: So are you hoping they fit like an 8D or 9D?


----------



## mack11211

*My trad ebay items this week, most of them 33% OFF!*

Many trad items this week.

Most are 33% off until Sunday night EST. The sale includes over 160 items (!)

Among them, on the trad side:

TIES

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

BROOKS BROTHERS england SILK COTTON STRIPED TIE 3.5"

BROOKS BROTHERS italy WOVEN GREEN SILK SQUARE TIE 3.75"

ROBERT TALBOTT prep trad MADRAS PLAID TIE 2.75" narrow

ROBERT TALBOTT Maus & Hoffman SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren CREAM & BROWN CHECKED TIE 3.75"

NEW USA made preppy INDA MADRAS PLAID cotton TIE 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS red green blue DEEP PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

Summery usa made GREEN & MANGO STRIPED cotton TIE 3.75"

POLO ralph lauren SUMMER pink blue STRIPED SILK TIE

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

CRICKET of JAPAN blue lavender STRIPED TIE 3.5"

POLO ralph lauren PINK STRIPE SUMMER TIE.3.75"

SHIRTS

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad PINK OXFORD SHIRT 16 33

POLO Ralph Lauren ORANGE STRIPE SUMMER SHIRT 16in 41cm

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMP COLLAR SHIRT XL

POLO ralph lauren CAMP COLLAR SILK LINEN S/S SHIRT sz M

POLO ralph lauren BOLD STRIPE b/d SHIRT 16.5 35

COATS & BLAZERS

J CREW summer 3BTAN LINEN COAT 38R

BROOKS BROTHERS trad 2B BLUE worsted BLAZER 40S

Mysterious HK CUSTOM BESPOKE silk PAISLEY COAT 44R

HICKEY FREEMAN Barneys NY CLASSIC BLUE BLAZER 38S

CRITTENDEN oxxford BROWN SEERSUCKER COAT 42 R

H FREEMAN classic trad TAN GABARDINE 3b SACK COAT 46R

1960s McGREGOR doug sanders GREEN sack GOLF COAT 40 S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad 3b SACK BLAZER 40 S

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

NEW POLO ralph lauren LIME GREEN COTTON COAT 42L

1960s JAMES W. BELL nyc custom BESPOKE STRIPED COAT 44R

J CREW classic trad 3B BLUE IRISH LINEN BLAZER 42 R

POLO SPORT ralph lauren SUMMER BLU BLAZER 44L us 54L eu

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CUSTOM OLIVE LINEN COAT 42XL

1968 HART SCHAFFNER MARX mtm BLUE HOPSACK BLAZER 42S

SUITS

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM STRIPED SUIT 36 37 R

POLO Ralph Lauren COTTON SEERSUCKER SUIT 38 39 R

PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

And there are MANY, MANY others.

Find them all here.

Again, sale (and auctions) end Sunday night EST.


----------



## Cardinals5

Wes Bourne said:


> :biggrin2: So are you hoping they fit like an 8D or 9D?


I was hoping for 8 to 8.5D - can't see how they'd fit like a 9.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Plenty of nearly new pairs of the new AE Westchester available on eBay. That model is on the #7 last so that should appeal to many here - it's also a nicer proportioned version of the Alden full strap loafer.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hopefully, no one here is watching these and I'm revealing their secret, but I didn't want these to get missed since they're in such great shape and are unquestionably shell cordovan

Hanover LB Sheppard Signature, 10.5C/A, stamped shell cordovan on the soles, but not mentioned in the auction.


----------



## Cardinals5

Some lucky 48L has a chance at a beautiful 3-piece BB charcoal flannel 3/2 sack suit (lapel needs to be properly pressed)


----------



## Wes Bourne

, made in the USA:


----------



## Wayfarer89

Can you buy penny loafers on eBay? I know they get stretched out as you wear them. How would you ensure fit?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Wayfarer89 said:


> Can you buy penny loafers on eBay? I know they get stretched out as you wear them. How would you ensure fit?


If you're either patient or lucky, you'll find them new. If you get them used, just don't get them too used and you should be fine.


----------



## Cardinals5

Looks like we'll find out if these fit like an 8D or 9D since I won them for the minimum bid last night.



Wes Bourne said:


> :


----------



## Pugin

Card, I hope those Nettletons work out for you. If they're too small, send me a PM.

These Made in the USA Cole Haan nubuck saddles are incredible and actually my size, but I can barely pull off my minimalist Walk-Overs. $20 starting bid!


----------



## Bermuda

just scored this BB Argyle & Sutherland tie for 9$ including shipping!


----------



## chiamdream

I know someone had been looking for a navy sack blazer in this size:


----------



## closerlook

sorry, was intended for the sales forum.


----------



## caravan70

J Press charcoal suit, marked 43L.


----------



## tampabay1414

Brooks Poplin 3/2 Sack


----------



## Cardinals5

This could really be something. A (presumably) recent Winston Tailors/Chipp2 navy flannel blazer, 42R. It's 2B with what sounds like are three patch pockets, dual vents, etc. I've dealt with this seller before - good communication and shipping. Just shoot her an e-mail for the pictures.


----------



## maximar

AE Macneil in black shell 9 3e. Snipe!


----------



## Pentheos

Hey guys, if you're going to take the time to post here, please give a size of whatever you're linking to. It doesn't take long to type 9EEE or 44L.


----------



## Charles the Hammer

I just purchased a pair of shoes on Ebay, and I strongly suspect they're shell cordovan. Are they? Florsheim Imperial Tassel Loafers:


----------



## Pentheos

Charles the Hammer said:


> I just purchased a pair of shoes on Ebay, and I strongly suspect they're shell cordovan. Are they? Florsheim Imperial Tassel Loafers:


Hard to tell from these pictures, but I say no. Look at the four creases on the left shoe. I see small wrinkles.


----------



## Cardinals5

Agree with Pentheos - not shell. On the positive side, they are Royal Imperials.


----------



## chiamdream

^ Great looking tassels regardless. 

This is neat - J Press fun jacket - seller says 36R.


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> ^ Great looking tassels regardless.
> 
> This is neat - J Press fun jacket - seller says 36R.


The seller is 1966 on FNB - a good guy.


----------



## Sir Cingle

I want a jacket like that J. Press fun jacket so bad. For some reason, I'm a real sucker for those sorts of things--even though I'd seldom wear it. When it said 36R, it broke my heart.


----------



## Pugin

Sir Cingle said:


> I want a jacket like that J. Press fun jacket so bad. For some reason, I'm a real sucker for those sorts of things--even though I'd seldom wear it. When it said 36R, it broke my heart.


The jacket would fit me trimly (I'm usually a 38), but where would one wear such a thing?


----------



## hookem12387

chiamdream said:


> ^ Great looking tassels regardless.
> 
> This is neat - J Press fun jacket - seller says 36R.


That jacket has long since passed GTH in favor of GFY


----------



## pseudonym

Large Barbour Beaufort jacket at $51 with 2 bids.


----------



## jfmahon

I'm unfamiliar with Barbours and sizing so I was wondering what measurements would fill out a jacket like that.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

jfmahon said:


> I'm unfamiliar with Barbours and sizing so I was wondering what measurements would fill out a jacket like that.


Actually, that particular auction's coat is sized 44: check out the picture with the Barbour tag, underneath is the size tag with sizes given in both inches and centimeters.

BTW, welcome to the Forum!


----------



## hookem12387

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Actually, that particular auction's coat is sized 44: check out the picture with the Barbour tag, underneath is the size tag with sizes given in both inches and centimeters.
> 
> BTW, welcome to the Forum!


 Is it advised to size up slightly on these? I'm normally a 41L, so I'm thinking 44 may be right for me. Hrm...


----------



## UgaVII's Trad

no, go with 42


----------



## hookem12387

UgaVII's Trad said:


> no, go with 42


 Thanks


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I agree with Uga: I'm normally a 42 and my 42 Barbour is fine. I wouldn't want any larger.


----------



## Pentheos

I agree. I wear a 48 and a 48 Barbour is perfect for me---so perfect, in fact, that it is scary.


----------



## Taken Aback

hookem12387 said:


> That jacket has long since passed GTH in favor of GFY


It transcends that. I think it's fit for time travelling.


----------



## Wes Bourne

Cardinals5 said:


> Looks like we'll find out if these fit like an 8D or 9D since I won them for the minimum bid last night.


Nice. Have you received them yet?


----------



## Cardinals5

Wes Bourne said:


> Nice. Have you received them yet?


Yes, received them last Saturday. They fit like a small 8.5D (I'm an 8D in most loafers) so a thin insole did the trick and they fit great.


----------



## straw sandals

I was looking forward to bidding on that GFY sport coat, but it seems that the seller has taken it down. 

*sigh* 

Oh well.


----------



## hookem12387

straw sandals said:


> I was looking forward to bidding on that GFY sport coat, but it seems that the seller has taken it down.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Oh well.


I couldn't pull that sort of thing off, but if you can then you really must find something similar and do it! I'd love to see someone carry that jacket off properly; I'm sure it can be done.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Drat! I was hoping to bid.

I expect someone offered him a ton of money to end the auction early.

I wouldn't have been shocked to see that go over $400


----------



## Taken Aback

Odd, how that happened after my post. 

If I see it dodging daleks next season, I expect a finder's fee.


----------



## Pugin

straw sandals said:


> I was looking forward to bidding on that GFY sport coat, but it seems that the seller has taken it down.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Oh well.


The auction ended, but you might message the seller and ask if they plan to repost. I, too, would love to see someone wear it. You will be wearing the world's clearest lesson in what a hook vent looks like.


----------



## Wes Bourne

Cardinals5 said:


> Yes, received them last Saturday. They fit like a small 8.5D (I'm an 8D in most loafers) so a thin insole did the trick and they fit great.


Awesome.


----------



## Pugin

Just picked up these slightly eccentric Yuketens. Anyone have much experience with the brand?


----------



## closerlook

shell or not shell?


----------



## Pugin

closerlook said:


> shell or not shell?


Curious to hear what people think. The listing gave no indication. I thought they might be, but the BIN was so low I happily assumed they weren't and made the purchase.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Pretty decent chance those are shell. Yuketen uses a lot of shell in many different colors in their collections.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/westont.jpg/


----------



## gman-17

I think those Yuketeens are shell. As Cards said, they do a lot of shell and they have the look of shell--you will know the moment you get them. Keep us updated, but I say a great find.


----------



## Pugin

gman-17 said:


> I think those Yuketeens are shell. As Cards said, they do a lot of shell and they have the look of shell--you will know the moment you get them. Keep us updated, but I say a great find.


Will do.


----------



## gman-17

Pugin said:


> Will do.


I am quite jealous. The tongue of the shoe just screams shell.


----------



## closerlook

i say shell.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The color makes them look like shell, though it seems odd hat they would label shell shoes "leather".


----------



## Orgetorix

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> The color makes them look like shell, though it seems odd hat they would label shell shoes "leather".


The percentage of people who know that leather means skin/hide and further know that shell is not hide is probably just barely higher than zero.

To most people in the world, that's leather. So that's how they sell it.


----------



## Charles the Hammer

Freeman Navy Blazer, Darted, Patch + Flap pockets - 

Edit: According to the poster below, a 3 button darted, and not a 3/2 sack.


----------



## Cardinals5

Charles the Hammer said:


> Freeman Navy Blazer, Sack, Patch + Flap pockets -


Unfortunately, that one is not a sack, but a true three button darted. Still a beautiful jacket, though.


----------



## Orgetorix

NOS V-cleat Hanover shell longwings, 7.5D. $.99 starting bid, $274.99 BIN


----------



## Pugin

closerlook said:


> shell or not shell?


Not shell! Nor are they calf. Something else I don't recognize.


----------



## Kravata

What do you think of these?



I've been eyeing the Barringtons' for a while now, but I'm not exactly keen on the idea of buying shoes via ebay. To put it bluntly - how can i know if these are genuine?


----------



## rabidawg

I have never even heard of fake AEs.


----------



## Pentheos

rabidawg said:


> I have never even heard of fake AEs.


They're genuine, I'm sure, but a little expensive. The "collector" selling these and bragging about his shoe collection should meet McArthur...then he'd see a shoe collection.


----------



## pseudonym

Six PRL 100% cashmere sweaters, new w/ tags, sized XL, going for ~5 each.
https://shop.ebay.com/josephsouthland/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Colors: Olive, Red, Pink, Grey, and two Blacks

It is so difficult living with this 38 chest, woe is me... Nothing to be found on ebay for my own size, alack!


----------



## a pine tree

Hey this is pretty neat:
lot of two bb 3/2 blazers, sizes 43R and 44R. Bidding at $40 or bin $70


----------



## Pugin

Someone please buy this beautifully patterned Troy Guild shirt and let me know how it is. $45 strikes me as reasonable, even if not a steal.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/51946861/troy-shirtmakers-vintage-plaid-preppy



> size Large.
> chest - 52"
> back length - 33"
> back tails are longer than the front
> sleeve length from the seam to the cuff - 25"
> collar point length - 3.25"
> back shoulders - 19"
> Excellent condition.


And, yes, I do recommend Etsy, which is very difficult to search but otherwise quite pleasant.


----------



## Pugin

*A few more from Etsy*

Vintage burgundy J&M Aristocraft shortwings. 8D $30
https://www.etsy.com/listing/54791297/vintage-jonston-and-murphy-lace-up

Wilkes Bashford Made in Scotland camelhair cable-knit. Chest 46" $30
https://www.etsy.com/listing/19617577/wilkes-bashford-camelhair-vintage

Nice old bleeding madras tie. $22
https://www.etsy.com/listing/41212518/awesome-pastel-mens-plaid-tie


----------



## frosejr

*Nice 44L Harris Tweed jacket*

Looks pretty good to me. Wish it was 52L.


----------



## chacend

And he wouldn't be calling Polish Cobbler "The Best of AE" since it is there code word for corrected grain.


----------



## Blues Tiger

I got it. Thanks for the headsup and for recommending Etsy. I also bought the Madras tie and found a pair of vintage Weejuns!



Pugin said:


> Someone please buy this beautifully patterned Troy Guild shirt and let me know how it is. $45 strikes me as reasonable, even if not a steal.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/51946861/troy-shirtmakers-vintage-plaid-preppy
> 
> And, yes, I do recommend Etsy, which is very difficult to search but otherwise quite pleasant.


----------



## Clay J

Bah, everyone is gonna snipe all the good etsy stuff now! it's supposed to be for all of those hipsters with real barista jobs!


----------



## hookem12387

Clay J said:


> Bah, everyone is gonna snipe all the good etsy stuff now! it's supposed to be for all of those hipsters with real barista jobs!


Eh, etsy is still so hard to sift through


----------



## Pugin

Blues Tiger said:


> I got it. Thanks for the headsup and for recommending Etsy. I also bought the Madras tie and found a pair of vintage Weejuns!


Excellent! Very glad to help out a fellow AACer.


----------



## Pugin

Another great GTH tweed jacket, this a patch number by Corbin that looks like the ones sold by the Andover Shop:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/54446169/vintage-1970s-corduroy-tweed-patchwork?ref=cat3_gallery_19

Chest: 20" from armpit to armpit
Sleeve: 25"(top of shoulder seam to bottom of cuff)
Length: 32.5"
Shoulders: 18"


----------



## jeph

*Nice J. Press Sack in size 42L*










*Or a pair of classic "LHS syle" Crockett & Jones Boston loafers in UK size 11G*


----------



## Cardinals5

Pugin said:


> Not shell! Nor are they calf. Something else I don't recognize.


Have you figured out what the leather is on those Yuketens? Any chance for a close up picture of the vamp?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Make sure you check out the shipping costs to the US on jeph's items. Although they look nice, the seller is not American, and there's a hefty shipping charge attached. Both items have reserves, and I fear that one would have to spend a pretty penny to win those auctions.


----------



## frosejr

*Nice Alden LHSs - Shell 10B & Calf 9 1/2E*

Shell 10B - Alden for Brooks Brothers










9 1/2E - Alden for Neiman Marcus


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Pugin said:


> Another great GTH tweed jacket, this a patch number by Corbin that looks like the ones sold by the Andover Shop:
> 
> https://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_430xN.168194544.jpg
> 
> Chest: 20" from armpit to armpit
> Sleeve: 25"(top of shoulder seam to bottom of cuff)
> Length: 32.5"
> Shoulders: 18"












Ummm, I have the matching pants to this jacket.

Same patchwork, also by Corbin, size matches and everything (jacket seems a 38, the pants are a 32 waist).

If someone here buys the jacket let me know, I'll send you the pants for free.
(I had to stop wearing them anyways, too tiring. Everywhere I went with them on I was swarmed by girls trying to makeout with me.)


----------



## pseudonym

^^ Oh jesus god I would totally buy it if it were 50 cents instead of 50 dollars... This is how you win costume parties.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

Hello,
Just a question I just won a "Polo Ralph Lauren " pop over patchwork shirt from eBay. I was wondering if the seasoned buyers here would know if ever has Ralph Lauren sewn his extra button to the shirt on the inside seam and if they have used other buttons than the common mother of pearl looking things he always uses...I am a little suspicious. It is a great looking shirt and good quality, and has the label sewn in the shirt so can someone ease my mind, I hate fraud. Has anyone purchased anything from a seller with the name yvesautry ?? If you are a member here sorry to question you but I am curious. 
Thanks a lot 

Regards;
PGP


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

link?


----------



## anteaks

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> link?


Almost certainly this one:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I think it's real.

-I have two PRL popovers (one I just bought, one I'me selling) and both have the spare buttons on the inside seam.
-They also boh have kinda odd buttons, not real MOP (at least I don't think) with three holes.
-I kinda doubt people who sell fake RL stuff have moved beyond faking polo shirts. II just question if there's much money to be had making fake patchwork madras popovers.
-The seller is from Fairfield, so you know he's honest.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

Thanks a lot,Thom Browne's Schooldays, (that is the link)that really puts my mind at ease... I have dealt with a few fraud sellers so my guard is up. By the way what size is your pop over you are selling??

PGP


----------



## Pugin

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Ummm, I have the matching pants to this jackt.
> 
> Same patchwork, also by Corbin, size matches and everything (jacket seems a 38, the pants are a 32 waist).


Brilliant!

Also:* Hard to find Walk-Over dirty bucks in a size 10. $43 for the classic: *

https://www.etsy.com/listing/54988602/vintage-mens-1980s-lace-up-oxfords-in


----------



## Pugin

Barrie Ltd suede PTBs with Vibram sole. Sz 11-11.5. $35

https://www.etsy.com/listing/51846807/mens-barrie-ltd-suede-tie-shoes-11d


----------



## jeph

Very Nice J. Press Pressidential Tweed Sack - Now with Free Shipping!


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ You should at least tell people that that's your auction.


----------



## jeph

Sorry. It is my auction. (It was not my intention to offend anybody.) 

jeph


----------



## chacend

jeph said:


> Sorry. It is my auction. (It was not my intention to offend anybody.)
> 
> jeph


Jeph, are you a Dane or just living in Aarhus?


----------



## Kravata

Pentheos said:


> They're genuine, I'm sure, but a little expensive. The "collector" selling these and bragging about his shoe collection should meet McArthur...then he'd see a shoe collection.


I'm new to whopping on ebay, how can I know, or atleast estimate, that the item is genuine?


----------



## frosejr

*Great looking shell Florsheim longwings 10D $129.95*

These are great shells, great price. V-cleat, solid heels and soles, clean shoes. Disclaimer: not my listing, listed as PSA.


----------



## Pentheos

Kravata said:


> I'm new to whopping on ebay, how can I know, or atleast estimate, that the item is genuine?


I don't know how to tell if an item is real or not when whopping on ebay.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Pentheos said:


> I don't know how to tell if an item is real or not when whopping on ebay.


How do I know if I'm real whopping on eBay?


----------



## frosejr

GentlemanGeorge said:


> How do I know if I'm real whopping on eBay?


If you were whopping artificially, you'd know it.


----------



## dwebber18

Kravata said:


> I'm new to whopping on ebay, how can I know, or atleast estimate, that the item is genuine?


 Well since everyone else has picked on you for your typo, I'll answer your question. Unfortunately there is no way of really knowing if an item is authentic 100%. Ebay tries to police fake items the best they can and technically fake items are not allowed on ebay but it happens. Really it just take a little faith in the seller, and a good bit of research looking at pictures and sharing the info with people on the forum to see what they think. At the end of the day though, you just have to hope someone isn't trying to rip you off. And if it seems to good to be true, it just might be.


----------



## Bradford

jeph said:


> Very Nice J. Press Pressidential Tweed Sack - Now with Free Shipping!


Wasn't there a bidding option yesterday? Now its just "Buy it Now" and since I don't really need it, I'm not willing to pay that much.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Bradford: When Jeph originally posted the sale on eBay, it had both an unknown reserve and a very high shipping cost to the USA. Thus, upon spying his advertisement of the auction, I warned folks on the about the shipping cost. Thus Jeph decided to scrap the bidding, remove the shipping cost, and ask for a very high price instead. Six on one hand, half a dozen on the other. Oh well.

Recently I've noticed a number of J. Press jackets on eBay with appallingly high prices. And, come to think of it, one repp tie for which the owner wants a ridiculous $40; that same tie has been on eBay since the day Al Gore invented the Internet.


----------



## Orgetorix

Sir Cingle said:


> Bradford: When Jeph originally posted the sale on eBay, it had both an unknown reserve and a very high shipping cost to the USA. Thus, upon spying his advertisement of the auction, I warned folks on the about the shipping cost. Thus Jeph decided to scrap the bidding, remove the shipping cost, and ask for a very high price instead. Six on one hand, half a dozen on the other. Oh well.
> 
> Recently I've noticed a number of J. Press jackets on eBay with appallingly high prices. And, come to think of it, one repp tie for which the owner wants a ridiculous $40; that same tie has been on eBay since the day Al Gore invented the Internet.


I posted a PSA on SF back in December about a pair of Edward Green spectators that I saw at a Saks Off Fifth in Virginia. A week or two later, lo and behold, they . And they've been sitting there, at a ridiculously high price, since then.

I could have bought them and tried to flip them myself, but I thought I'd go the PSA route so someone could enjoy them at a reasonable price. It kind of irritates me that this person took advantage of it, has tried to make a $500 profit, and doesn't have the sense to drop the price until they actually sell.


----------



## TheWGP

Orgetorix said:


> I posted a PSA on SF back in December about a pair of Edward Green spectators that I saw at a Saks Off Fifth in Virginia. A week or two later, lo and behold, they . And they've been sitting there, at a ridiculously high price, since then.
> 
> I could have bought them and tried to flip them myself, but I thought I'd go the PSA route so someone could enjoy them at a reasonable price. It kind of irritates me that this person took advantage of it, has tried to make a $500 profit, and doesn't have the sense to drop the price until they actually sell.


Wow, that's quite a story. I think a lot of the sellers just let things sit at high prices because they figure it only takes one person stupid enough to pay... and the more listings there are at a high price, the more likely someone is to think "that's market price" for something. It happens all the time even with more valuable things - see Hermes ties, for example - looking at auction histories for those is interesting.

That said, if you ever see a similar sized pair, buy the crap out of them and then do a reasonably profitable PSA... in a pm to me!


----------



## Orgetorix

TheWGP said:


> Wow, that's quite a story. I think a lot of the sellers just let things sit at high prices because they figure it only takes one person stupid enough to pay... and the more listings there are at a high price, the more likely someone is to think "that's market price" for something. It happens all the time even with more valuable things - see Hermes ties, for example - looking at auction histories for those is interesting.
> 
> That said, if you ever see a similar sized pair, buy the crap out of them and then do a reasonably profitable PSA... in a pm to me!


Will do. The only reason I didn't buy them for myself is that I'm not a fan of EG's maple color. If they'd been white and dark oak, they'd be in my closet now.


----------



## The Rambler

I have a client who is a landlord by trade. He tells me he always asks 50% more than the rent should be. He says he'll get 10 people who look at the place and say "that's ridiculous, and you are an a-hole," and then someone comes along and says "fine, I need a place, I'll take it." And yes, he is an a-hole. [no reflection on Jeph].


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> I posted a PSA on SF back in December about a pair of Edward Green spectators that I saw at a Saks Off Fifth in Virginia. A week or two later, lo and behold, they . And they've been sitting there, at a ridiculously high price, since then.
> 
> I could have bought them and tried to flip them myself, but I thought I'd go the PSA route so someone could enjoy them at a reasonable price. It kind of irritates me that this person took advantage of it, has tried to make a $500 profit, and doesn't have the sense to drop the price until they actually sell.


The Other Forum is filled with flippers, so I'm not surprised. Just hope he can't find a buyer, which is quite likely. When I put out a query awhile ago for a pair of low-priced socks from Filene's (I was hoping a frequent flier could pick me up a pair), all I got on The Other Forum was derision and offers to do it for a price. Here, someone kindly picked up the socks for me at no charge and thanked me for steering him to a good deal on socks. I ended up buying a pair of Bills from him shortly afterward. Big difference between here and The Other Forum, and that's a good thing, I think.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

32rollandrock said:


> The Other Forum is filled with flippers, so I'm not surprised. Just hope he can't find a buyer, which is quite likely. When I put out a query awhile ago for a pair of low-priced socks from Filene's (I was hoping a frequent flier could pick me up a pair), all I got on The Other Forum was derision and offers to do it for a price. Here, someone kindly picked up the socks for me at no charge and thanked me for steering him to a good deal on socks. I ended up buying a pair of Bills from him shortly afterward. Big difference between here and The Other Forum, and that's a good thing, I think.


In fairness, it might not be someone from the other forum who picked them up to flip them.
It could be one of the thousands of people who scour Filines, Off 5th, Nordstrom Rack and the outlets for cheap stuff to sell on ebay.

I admit it sometimes seems like a jerky thing to be doing, but on the other hand, ebay sellers like ArmyHardHat (who must clean out theBB clearance center) have allowed me to build good shirt wardrobe cheap.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> In fairness, it might not be someone from the other forum who picked them up to flip them.
> It could be one of the thousands of people who scour Filines, Off 5th, Nordstrom Rack and the outlets for cheap stuff to sell on ebay.
> 
> I admit it sometimes seems like a jerky thing to be doing, but on the other hand, ebay sellers like ArmyHardHat (who must clean out theBB clearance center) have allowed me to build good shirt wardrobe cheap.


No question--I flip so much I look like a dolphin. But it still doesn't come close to paying for my own habit.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

So true, in order to do that I'd have to be flipping Columbian.


----------



## Cardinals5

Will someone please buy this poor guy's jacket? I've been seeing it on SF for a ****'s age.

It's a BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack in about a 44/46R for only $20!

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=195969
Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece Blazer
- 3/2 button - Full Canvas - Center Vent - Half Lined
Chest: 24" Waist: 23" Shoulder: 19 1/2" Length BOC: 31" Sleeve: 24 1/2"

https://img185.imageshack.us/i/img3180y.jpg/https://img44.imageshack.us/i/img3182e.jpg/

$ 50 ---- $40 ---- $ 30 --- $ 25 --- $ 20 shipped Con US


----------



## Orgetorix

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> In fairness, it might not be someone from the other forum who picked them up to flip them.
> It could be one of the thousands of people who scour Filines, Off 5th, Nordstrom Rack and the outlets for cheap stuff to sell on ebay.
> 
> I admit it sometimes seems like a jerky thing to be doing, but on the other hand, ebay sellers like ArmyHardHat (who must clean out theBB clearance center) have allowed me to build good shirt wardrobe cheap.


It's possible it isn't someone from TOF, but the timing was suspicious enough to make me doubt it. There are TONS of lurkers that never join or post there, and I'd be surprised if it wasn't watched religiously by many of the folks who tick us off by vacuuming up stuff from the sales and thrift stores and asking extortionate prices on Ebay.

And I don't have a problem with flipping, at all--I do it myself, and I generally try to get as much as I can for the items I flip. But, one, when someone posts a PSA about a good deal on a one-off item, clearly intending that someone get a good deal on it for their own use, I don't then jump in and take advantage of that person's goodwill and kill the deal by jumping in and stealing the item to flip it. And, 2), I have sense enough not to list an item at 75% of its retail value and KEEP it there for months, when it doesn't sell.


----------



## Cardinals5

Someone please buy this McGeorge sweater vest so I don't have to - great price for a McGeorge

Tagged 42, but probably best for a 38 or 40


----------



## hookem12387

Cardinals5 said:


> Someone please buy this McGeorge sweater vest so I don't have to - great price for a McGeorge
> 
> Tagged 42, but probably best for a 38 or 40


I'll try my best. Hopefully the price stays down over the next 2 days


----------



## Pugin

Gray Shaggy Dog. Size Large:


----------



## Pugin

*Etsy Trad*

I thought I'd make a consolidated list of some of the (broadly) Trad goods on Etsy, starting with the shoes. Making a list of these things makes more sense than it does for ebay because a) Etsy is much smaller b) listings are permanent and c) it is much harder to search. Hope this is of some help.

Let me stress how urgent it is that you consider buying these -- we must save these items from irony, from the hipsters!

6.5 Bass saddle shoes -- $40
7 Bass dirty bucks -- $25
7.5 Florsheim black captoe bluchers -- $35
7.5 Alden light brown tassel moc -- $65
7.5E Allen Edmonds light brown split toe -- $45
8 Loake Loafer kiltie tassel -- $100
8 Bass dirty bucks -- $13
8.5 Bass tassel loafer -- $22
8.5 Bass monk straps -- $40
8.5 Johnston & Murphy burgundy shortwings -- $95 
8.5 George's Coll calf monkstraps -- $49
8.5 Paul Zileri red bucks -- $38
8.5 Cole Haan saddle shoes made in USA -- $45
9 Bass gray/stone sude oxfords -- $32
9 Cole Haan saddle shoes, made in USA -- $34.99
9C Florsheim black longwings -- $75
9E Hanover brown monkstraps -- $38
9.5 Allen Edmonds brown tassle loafer -- $39
9.5 Florsheim brown longwings -- $56
9.5 (EEE) Florsheim black longwings -- $60
9.5 (EEE) Florsheim burgundy beefroll pennys -- $40
10 (9 UK) Loake Burford Brogue laceup boot -- $150
10A Florsheim brown captoes -- $65
10C Florsheim wingtips black -- $55
10D Walk-Over dirty bucks -- $43
10.5 Nettleton burgundy tassel loafers -- $39
10.5 Cole Haan dirty Bucks -- $40
10.5 Allen Edmonds black split toe -- $39
11D Barrie Ltd. brown suede PTBs -- $35 
12B Florsheim brown longwings -- $39
13C Florsheim brown monk strap -- $50


----------



## hookem12387

Wow, pugin, quite the list. You'll have to teach me how to search through Etsy. I've scored some great stuff from there before, but more on a fluke than anything else.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I've been lusting over those 12B Florsheims for quite some time now. That patina warms my heart.


----------



## hookem12387

ArtVandalay said:


> I've been lusting over those 12B Florsheims for quite some time now. That patina warms my heart.


They looks pretty nice for $39...

Cards, I tried to get that sweater vest. Thanks. Somehow my $10 bid got outbid by someone else's $10 bid...and I told it I was willing to go higher. Not sure exactly what happened, but thanks for the heads up anyway


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> They looks pretty nice for $39...
> 
> Cards, I tried to get that sweater vest. Thanks. Somehow my $10 bid got outbid by someone else's $10 bid...and I told it I was willing to go higher. Not sure exactly what happened, but thanks for the heads up anyway


No worries - it's just means that both of you bid exactly $10 for the vest, but that his bid was entered earlier than yours. In other words, if you had bid $10.01 you would have won for that price. That's a good eBay tip - always bid an odd number like $25.87 to beat all those who are bidding $25.00 or $25.50 and the people who tend to add between 1-10 cents to their bid, $25.51, etc. (most common)


----------



## MidWestTrad

Just grabbed the 10.5 Nettletons. What are people's thougths on material? Calf or Shell?



Pugin said:


> I thought I'd make a consolidated list of some of the (broadly) Trad goods on Etsy, starting with the shoes. Making a list of these things makes more sense than it does for ebay because a) Etsy is much smaller b) listings are permanent and c) it is much harder to search. Hope this is of some help.
> 
> Let me stress how urgent it is that you consider buying these -- we must save these items from irony, from the hipsters!
> 
> 10.5 Nettleton burgundy tassel loafers -- $39


----------



## Cardinals5

MidWestTrad said:


> Just grabbed the 10.5 Nettletons. What are people's thougths on material? Calf or Shell?


That's a really tough one. They initially appear to be calf because of what looks like creasing on the vamp, but the mottled finish and the smooth shine on the toes seems to indicate shell. If that are shell, then what appears to be creasing could just be built-up old polish. That said, we won't really know until you receive them. If I had to bet, I'd take the long shot that they are indeed shell (everyone might say I'm crazy, but that mottled appearance on toe of the toes is quite standard on old shells and I think the creasing is just old polish)


----------



## closerlook

absolutely calf.


----------



## Pentheos

Calfy calf calf.


----------



## a pine tree

MidWestTrad said:


> Just grabbed the 10.5 Nettletons. What are people's thougths on material? Calf or Shell?


I'm no shell expert but there's no way those are shell. Mighty nice looking though. Nice buy.


----------



## Pugin

8.5 black Hanover longwings with a $10 BIN:


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> absolutely calf.





Pentheos said:


> Calfy calf calf.





a pine tree said:


> I'm no shell expert but there's no way those are shell. Mighty nice looking though. Nice buy.


Most of the evidence about those Nettletons screams calf, but I can't get over the mottled appearance on the toes (typical of shell that has been overpolished), the lighter shades where the shoe flexes, and the shine on the toe box (you can even see the marks where the toes have kicked things and they seem the "indents" typical of shell. It's probably close to 100% those are calf, but I just didn't think it was as clear cut as everyone else. In either case, I'll be glad to hear from MidWestTrad when he receives them.


----------



## Pugin

For the Trad who has everything: A Take Ivy-era Brooks Bros. windbreaker. The terry cloth lining is an especially unusual and (in my opinion) attractive feature. Size Large. Starting at $14.99


----------



## MidWestTrad

Cardinals5 said:


> Most of the evidence about those Nettletons screams calf, but I can't get over the mottled appearance on the toes (typical of shell that has been overpolished), the lighter shades where the shoe flexes, and the shine on the toe box (you can even see the marks where the toes have kicked things and they seem the "indents" typical of shell. It's probably close to 100% those are calf, but I just didn't think it was as clear cut as everyone else. In either case, I'll be glad to hear from MidWestTrad when he receives them.


I'm the farthest thing from a shell expert so may need some input on key identifying factors. I will get some pictures up when I receive them. Thanks everyone!


----------



## rabidawg

Decent-looking pair of Brooks Brothers size 8D chocolate suede bluchers. Made in Italy variety, but there's nothing sleek about them. $60 BIN.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

sold but cool


----------



## Cardinals5

MidWestTrad said:


> I'm the farthest thing from a shell expert so may need some input on key identifying factors. I will get some pictures up when I receive them. Thanks everyone!


Did those Nettletons ever arrive and what's the verdict on whether they're shell?


----------



## Cardinals5

PRL venetian loafers - made in USA (presumably Rancourt or similar, but not Alden as stated in the auction, BIN$90+free shipping
Size: 8D (they have four pair)

If I hadn't just bought another pair of loafers I'd be all over these.


----------



## SeaGriffin

Thanks, I've never bought loafers, and I'd need to figure out what to wear with them, but I'll be thinking about it...$400 shoes, that are well made, at 75% off is hard to argue with.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm pretty sure that those run about a half size small (i.e. I wear an 11 and would order an 11.5 in those).


----------



## SeaGriffin

Ah, now that could be something to argue with; I usually wear an 8...could be a problem. Thanks.


----------



## SeaGriffin

Mind you, they do say "Fits True to Size" for whatever that is worth. Shipping is included in the price and there is a "
7 day money back, buyer pays return shipping"


----------



## SeaGriffin

Oh, 
And he has Black Penny loafers (same sort) for the same price...but not that size

Sizes 9.5 D, 10 D & 10.5 D Available


----------



## AlanC

*For 38/39S -- Ends in 3 hours*

For the Anglophile, , measures to ~38/39S (listed as 41S). Steal of a price.


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT Golden Fleece Sack in a perfect blue gabardine BIN $199 42R.

If this were 40R it would already be gone


----------



## MidWestTrad

Got them Cards. Here a few close up pictures so everyone can continue to weigh in. I need to find a primer on shell v. calf characteristics.



Cardinals5 said:


> Did those Nettletons ever arrive and what's the verdict on whether they're shell?


----------



## Cardinals5

It does look like those are creases indicative of calf, but, at least to my eye, it's still impossible to tell 100%. Can you give us a real close up of one of those creases? One shoe looks like it really has calf creases, but the other one (the right shoe as you're wearing them) still looks like shell to me.


----------



## rabidawg

They're definitely not shell. Looks like burgundy calf or corrected grain polished with black or dark brown wax.


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> They're definitely not shell. Looks like burgundy calf or corrected grain polished with black or dark brown wax.


That's probably it - cg with lots of wax on it.


----------



## Pentheos

I hit some brown CG shoes with black polish to "antiquate" them, and they look just like this. Those are NOT shell.


----------



## Saltydog

Definately a lot of polish. That in itself would indicate they are not shell...but they could have been owned by someone who didn't know not to put a lot of polish on shell. Overall, I couldn't say definatively...but my vote would be calf.


----------



## Pugin

Beautiful light blue Shetland. Were this only my size...



Size Medium
24" chest
24" sleeves


----------



## hookem12387

Pugin said:


> Beautiful light blue Shetland. Were this only my size...
> 
> Size Medium
> 24" chest
> 24" sleeves


It is my size, and I have 0 shetland sweaters and few sweaters period. Hrm.. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Pugin

Two pairs of Yuketen "toasty" bucks on ebay. I just got a pair of these. They're different from a classic buck like Walkover in that they have a nice, partial suede lining that makes them ideal for sockless wearing, if that's your kind of thing. 

They also run quite big relative to the marked size. I bought mine a full size small. In retrospect, I would have done a half size, but I think my pair is actually going to work. 

7


9.5


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

There's a nice looking pair of florsheim unmarked shell longwings on the bay at the moment, 11 B $49 BIN.


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> It is my size, and I have 0 shetland sweaters and few sweaters period. Hrm.. Thanks for the heads up


Careful there, hookem. Lord Jeff shetlands will come up frequently (constantly) on eBay - the quality is pretty decent, but because they're more common make sure this one will fit you correctly and you really like the color before committing yourself. And, don't pay more than $20 total for an eBay Lord Jeff shetland unless it's a perfect pattern.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> Careful there, hookem. Lord Jeff shetlands will come up frequently (constantly) on eBay - the quality is pretty decent, but because they're more common make sure this one will fit you correctly and you really like the color before committing yourself. And, don't pay more than $20 total for an eBay Lord Jeff shetland unless it's a perfect pattern.


They're also _incredibly_ common to find in thrift stores.


----------



## Pugin

^ Good to know. Any comments on why one might want to buy a new Shetland if it's possible to find them used?


----------



## AlanC

Pugin said:


> Any comments on why one might want to buy a new Shetland if it's possible to find them used?


That's a good question about all sorts of things.


----------



## Pugin

AlanC said:


> That's a good question about all sorts of things.


True, true. One of the big reasons I love trad clothing is that it looks good and sensible (with room for, variously, grace, whimsy, and sportiness) while being relatively cheap and widely available via thrift stores and ebay. To trad!


----------



## anteaks

Pugin said:


> ^ Good to know. Any comments on why one might want to buy a new Shetland if it's possible to find them used?


I don't think anyone said not to buy a used Shetland. The two posts above seemed to be about worth and abundance of the Lord Jeff's specifically.


----------



## Orgetorix

Gorgeous Foot-Joy shell PTBs, 13C. Seller says Nettleton, but if the trees really are made for that pair of shoes (and the size matches), then they're Foot-Joy.


----------



## Pentheos

Orgetorix said:


> Gorgeous Foot-Joy shell PTBs, 13C. Seller says Nettleton, but if the trees really are made for that pair of shoes (and the size matches), then they're Foot-Joy.


That's Rebel122's sale, and he knows shoes.


----------



## Cardinals5

Yep, Rebel222 is a great seller. As a historical aside, Allen Edmonds also used the hard plastic cylinder in the heels in the distant past.


----------



## Orgetorix

Pentheos said:


> That's Rebel122's sale, and he knows shoes.





Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, Rebel222 is a great seller. As a historical aside, Allen Edmonds also used the hard plastic cylinder in the heels in the distant past.


He's a great seller indeed, but he should know that either they're Foot-Joy shoes (given the logo on the trees), or they aren't lasted trees.


----------



## Pugin

Hanover 9B shell longwings. $59.99 BIN:


----------



## J'sCrew

Someone please buy this


----------



## Pugin

J'sCrew said:


> Someone please buy this


Emphatically agreed. I would love to have a Black watch madras!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I've got one for the exchange (forget the size) that I've just been too busy to post. I'll try to get it up tonight or tomorrow. Some other great stuff too, for anyone who might be looking, including a nice J. Press tweed 43R and tons of great 36 pants, etc, etc.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Didn't want to post these in case anyone was bidding on them, but it's about to end with no bids, and there is a buy it now.

Florsheim 11 B shell longwings:


----------



## hookem12387

Agh, I decided to hold off and they went for $20. Quite the bargain!


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Didn't want to post these in case anyone was bidding on them, but it's about to end with no bids, and there is a buy it now.
> 
> Florsheim 11 B shell longwings:


----------



## Pentheos

*size L Belstaff Countryman*

I have the same jacket in XXL (i.e., between a 46" and a 48" Barbour) that I listed on the thrift exchange, but no one was interested in it.

The jacket in the auction is identical to mine, although mine is in pristine condition with no rips to the lining, fading of tags, or even creasing to the fabric. I'll be interested to see what this sells for.


----------



## Orgetorix

Black shell AE Macneil longwings, 12A. $29.99 starting bid.


----------



## brozek

Orgetorix said:


> Black shell AE Macneil longwings, 12A. $29.99 starting bid.


 Wow - I've been looking for a good reason to donate my terrible black captoes to Goodwill, and I just found it!


----------



## AlanC

Coxmoore is an old Trad shop brand, not commonly seen. I have a cashmere cardigan from them that is first rate. If this had been my size I would have bought it myself.

People are all the time asking about getting quality sweaters. Ebay always has a great supply at great prices.


----------



## Cardinals5

Feels like I haven't done a decent run through the Brooks offerings on eBay in a while, so here's some highlights.

BTW, anyone around here buy those NOS cream wool BB socks with the navy heels last night?

Vintage Brooks heavy-weight sweater by Allen Solly (made in England), 48" chest

This one's not cheap, but classic. BB black label 100% cashmere gray sweater vest, 46" chest









Vintage BB black label blackwatch wool scarf

BB cashmere v-neck, chest 48", BIN$30









BB duffle, 54" chest, BIN$70









Another BB duffle, size 46, BIN$65









BB navy pinstripe BrooksBlend (wool/poly) 3/2 sack suit, 44R









BB Makers 3/2 sack suit, 39L









BB charcoal pinstripe flannel 3/2 sack suit, 46R









BB "BrooksKnit"(70%poly/30% wool) vintage navy 3/2 sack suit, 42XL - just posting for historical interest

Been looking for one of these for myself, but this one's too small. BB tan fine wale cord 3-piece 3/2 sack suit, 38L









BB Golden Fleece solid charcoal 3/2 sack suit, 44R









BB Golden Fleece charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit, 44R









BB navy pinstripe 3/2 sack suit, 42R









BB gray flannel 3-piece 3/2 sack suit, 43R









BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit, 44R










BB Golden Fleece charcoal pinstripe 3-piece 3/2 sack suit, 44L









Now here's a vintage BB suit. BB 3/2 sack suit, 38R

























Ain't cheap, but a BB Brookstweed 100% shetland wool in a donegal weave 3/2 sack, 40R









BB gray herringbone with stripe, tweed 3/2 sack, 42R

BB navy tweed 3 patch pockets 3/2 sack, 46S - CHEAP









BB camel hair 3/2 sack, 43R

vintage BB 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets - apparently a XL size (e-mail seller for actual measurements) - a real rarity BIN$30


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

So close...but I think I'll hold out for the 37. 

"Now here's a vintage BB suit. BB 3/2 sack suit, 38R



"


----------



## Pugin

Great offerings. I think I'll try for the scarf.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cards, ixney on that acksney uitsney on the ebay.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Cards, ixney on that acksney uitsney on the ebay.


Roger, Wilco.

I keep thinking we should just deep six this thread since most forumites seem pretty savvy these days looking up things on eBay. It seems every time I post something it's an item that some forumite is already watching. I've completely stopped looking for unmarked shells since I ruined so many auctions for the guys.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Oh, it's not that bad (I just liked rhyming iksney with ebay).

I imagine most of the posts here end up getting members good deals on stuff.

The only time stuff really goes crazy is on marked shell shoes, or vintage BB/Bean stuff that appeals to a wider, more fashionable group than just this forum.


----------



## hookem12387

Cardinals5 said:


> Roger, Wilco.
> 
> I keep thinking we should just deep six this thread since most forumites seem pretty savvy these days looking up things on eBay. It seems every time I post something it's an item that some forumite is already watching. I've completely stopped looking for unmarked shells since I ruined so many auctions for the guys.


Those of us less well versed in spotting such items still appreciate it! Though, i should probably just get better at my ebaying


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Roger, Wilco.
> 
> I keep thinking we should just deep six this thread since most forumites seem pretty savvy these days looking up things on eBay. It seems every time I post something it's an item that some forumite is already watching. I've completely stopped looking for unmarked shells since I ruined so many auctions for the guys.


I know I've been one of the ones to "complain" about your spoilers, but really it's been mostly tongue-in-cheek. I appreciate your services to the forum far more than I ever suffered from them.


----------



## TheWGP

This isn't Ebay, but still a good find if you happen to be size 9.5E. A seller on the other forum has some Alden for Brooks Brothers #8 shell cordovan tassel loafers - the E width is a bit rare to see in a BB shoe, since almost all stores only carry D width. The seller is asking $65, but I'd bet he'd go down a bit further, because these are from his own closet and he's disposing of them, rather than being a for-resale purchase (like most of his stuff). For the condition they're in, $65 isn't a bad price anyway if you want the #8 tassels.

Nota bene: scroll down past the Tom Ford coat and other stuff... actually, just search for Alden and you'll find them!
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=200506


----------



## brantley11

Ran across these and thought they were great shoes for a good price, under $40 with less than 2 days left: 
https://cgi.ebay.com/Allen-Edmonds-Burgandy-Shell-Cordovan-Oxfords-10-5-Polo-/250699577846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5edbf9f6


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

brantley11 said:


> Ran across these and thought they were great shoes for a good price, under $40 with less than 2 days left:
> https://cgi.ebay.com/Allen-Edmonds-Burgandy-Shell-Cordovan-Oxfords-10-5-Polo-/250699577846?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a5edbf9f6


Not shell, right?


----------



## Orgetorix

No, they're shell. They're a little dry in the creases, which can make it look like micro-creasing. But those are shell.


----------



## Sir Cingle

It seems as if numerous Ebay sellers are eager to catch some suckers interested in buying J. Press clothing. Anyone strolling the 'bay for Press stuff has noted overpriced jackets that remain un-bought for eons. And now there's this:



As far as I can tell, it's a nice looking top coat. But with a BIN of $375? That's insane. Sure, sure: The seller will take the "best offer." But he's so far off on the price that one wonders what he'd consider a decent offer.

Additionally, the seller prominently refers to the top coat as "recent." But one of the photos shows the coat's tag, which includes San Francisco on it--the location of a store closed decades ago. Geez.


----------



## TheWGP

This is a problem I've seen time and again on Ebay, and even on the other forum - sellers get a really inflated idea of what their stuff is worth, and won't change it for anything. A drop of 10% is only so much when the item is already overvalued by 50%! I suppose anything is worth what someone is willing to pay, but I sure am not! 

Also, about that jacket - notice there's a more recent J Press hanger in the picture - one wonders if the seller is trying to confuse the issue via that means. Then again, that seller only has 40-some feedback, so I don't know that I'd trust them to know anything at all about J Press - they probably got their valuation from two sources: the ebay overpriced jackets that sit and sit, and their rear end!


----------



## Lancette

A smaller size J Press 3/2


----------



## anteaks

Hugely helpful, Cardinals5. I picked up at least one of the items I wouldn't have otherwise seen (and may grab another depending on how bidding goes). Thanks!


----------



## Dragoon

I hope this isn't poor form but I had a bad experience with one of the sellers in the auctions Cards linked to, Maziola. I got my money back but that is the only good thing I can say. Should have left bad feedback but didn't because I did get a refund.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I don't have any heartburn with such folks. Let the market decide--they'll learn soon enough. Plus, what do we all know, really. Remember the Gossip Girl scarf phenomenon?



TheWGP said:


> This is a problem I've seen time and again on Ebay, and even on the other forum - sellers get a really inflated idea of what their stuff is worth, and won't change it for anything. A drop of 10% is only so much when the item is already overvalued by 50%! I suppose anything is worth what someone is willing to pay, but I sure am not!
> 
> Also, about that jacket - notice there's a more recent J Press hanger in the picture - one wonders if the seller is trying to confuse the issue via that means. Then again, that seller only has 40-some feedback, so I don't know that I'd trust them to know anything at all about J Press - they probably got their valuation from two sources: the ebay overpriced jackets that sit and sit, and their rear end!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

32rollandrock said:


> I don't have any heartburn with such folks. Let the market decide--they'll learn soon enough. Plus, what do we all know, really. Remember the Gossip Girl scarf phenomenon?


I suppose this is right, and really given what I've seen polo coats go for on ebay that price isn't all that crazy.

My favorite are the people who tack on "retail" prices to their old stuff, as in the old nice but unspectacular old 346 blazer their selling really retails for $798.
I got burned by one like that years ago, grainy picture of BB blazer, link to the most expensive blazer they sold on their website. When it arrived it was some light worsted 2B darted thing.


----------



## Pugin

32rollandrock said:


> I don't have any heartburn with such folks. Let the market decide--they'll learn soon enough. Plus, what do we all know, really. Remember the Gossip Girl scarf phenomenon?


Does anyone else think the photos of that ebay member look suspiciously akin to those posted by a disreputable seller who regularly disappears and the resurfaces under new identities? If I'm off-base, please say so. I don't want to impugn an innocent seller trying to offer an honest service.


----------



## Sir Cingle

It obviously isn't a huge indignity to spot greatly overpriced clothing on Ebay, though it's certainly an insult to one's intelligence. I'm not so sure, moreover, that some of these folks "learn soon enough," as 32 put it. Have you seen this tie advertised before?



That tie's been lingering on the 'bay for $40 for years, it seems. 

Again, this isn't a big deal, except for the fact that it might inspire other sellers to overprice their J. Press items, since they see what other folks are asking for them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

As one who sells on ebay as a hobby, I should say I am regularly stunned by what fetches high prices. Routinely, I'll list a batch of stuff and, just as routinely, the pair of canvas shoes or what-not I thought might get ten bucks goes for $75 or more. Just as routinely, the Harris Tweed jacket I cried over because it didn't fit goes for $20, if it goes at all. As we speak, Mrs. 32 is crowing. Her worn-once Ugg (ugh, in my book) boots are attracting tons of attention whilst my tweed sport coats languish. As they say in the used-car biz, it only takes one. And so those sellers who keep their listings on for years may not be so dumb as we imagine.

Now, please, back to our regularly scheduled program. I need some dirty bucks, some eyeglass frames and a nice bottle of 30-year-old single malt. Go forth, Cards et al, and direct me to what I need.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> Go forth, Cards et al, and direct me to what I need.


What you need, my friend, are these two pair of shells recently listed on SF. Hanover LB Sheppard saddles and Florsheim monks - both 8.5D(https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=201336)


----------



## TheWGP

Yes, jump on that deal posthaste! ONE of those pairs might go for his asking price, if on ebay in a bidding frenzy!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I have, fortunately or unfortunately, been banned from The Other Forum. What's the asking price? Anyone willing to proxy?

PS: Mrs. 32 thinks it odd that so many people on the internet know my shoe size...


----------



## hookem12387

They're $142/each. If you need someone to pm the seller for you I'd be happy to


----------



## duckbill

They're $142 each, shipped in CONUS. (I just checked, as the listing's price was ambiguous!)


----------



## 32rollandrock

duckbill said:


> They're $142 each, shipped in CONUS. (I just checked, as the listing's price was ambiguous!)


Thanks, but no thanks--I'll keep playing the shell-not-shell game, hopefully with the help of Cards, aka Lord of Unmarked Shell. We wear the same size, which aggravates me no end.

But I do appreciate the kind offers. Thanks.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> Thanks, but no thanks--I'll keep playing the shell-not-shell game, hopefully with the help of Cards, aka Lord of Unmarked Shell. We wear the same size, which aggravates me no end.
> 
> But I do appreciate the kind offers. Thanks.


Unfortunately, I haven't spotted any in our size lately.

For some eBay bragging: I did pick up a pair of what appear to be $600 Santoni monks for the bargin basement price of $40 because the seller spelled the name Santonni (I love stuff like that) and had a terrible pic. Upshot is I emailed him and he sent a pic of the soles - they were literally worn only once or twice :aportnoy: I'm not usually an Italian shoe guy, but I wanted a pair of sleek monks.


----------



## hookem12387

I hope someone here got those 10.5 AE Polo shells. I wanted them, and at $65 they were a pretty good deal still, but wasn't able to grab them anyway. If anyone sees some cheap-ish 10.5d, you know where to turn!


----------



## Pentheos

Auction has ended, but wow, just wow...my guess is that this Belstaff jacket is on its way to Japan.


----------



## red sweatpants

Jeez, cards. Well done.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just one question:

Why do you do this to me?



Cardinals5 said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't spotted any in our size lately.
> 
> For some eBay bragging: I did pick up a pair of what appear to be $600 Santoni monks for the bargin basement price of $40 because the seller spelled the name Santonni (I love stuff like that) and had a terrible pic. Upshot is I emailed him and he sent a pic of the soles - they were literally worn only once or twice :aportnoy: I'm not usually an Italian shoe guy, but I wanted a pair of sleek monks.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Pentheos said:


> Auction has ended, but wow, just wow...my guess is that this Belstaff jacket is on its way to Japan.


maybe the winning $340 bid will cheer that guy up a bit.


----------



## hookem12387

Cards, outstanding deal and stellar shoes


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Thanks guys. Let's just hope they're as good as they look.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I'm appreciating the link, too, Cardinals. My size, and would be my first shells. Only problem is my dandy fund, my paypal account is low because I haven't had the time to post some goods of my own. I also am not as savvy and diligent in scouring these things up, so do continue.


----------



## Orgetorix

Florsheim burgundy shell LWBs, 11B, $19.99 starting price:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Four Climes tan Baracuta G9 made in England for Cable Car Clothiers, size 40, $89.99 BIN:



Not exactly cheap, but someone may be interested in snagging a made-in-England Baracuta. This one seems to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## TheWGP

Orgetorix said:


> Florsheim burgundy shell LWBs, 11B, $19.99 starting price:


And those are in Cincy, right in between you and me, Orgetorix! First one to Cincy to turn the seller upside down and shake his shoes off wins, eh? 

Really though, my 11E Florsheims fit perfectly - I might be able to handle a D width but certainly not a B! Sadly, 11E doesn't come quite so cheap!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sir Cingle said:


> Four Climes tan Baracuta G9 made in England for Cable Car Clothiers, size 40, $89.99 BIN:
> 
> Not exactly cheap, but someone may be interested in snagging a made-in-England Baracuta. This one seems to be in pretty good shape.


This seems a very good buy.


----------



## Cardinals5

Pringle blackwatch scarf - should go cheaply because Pringle is not mentioned in the auction. There appear to be a couple of moth bites, but no pictures of them.









Gokey camp mocs, 7D, BIN$55









Southwick 3/2 sack, 40R, BIN$45 OBO


----------



## hookem12387

^^ Now watching that scarf. Quite cool, thanks


----------



## SeaGriffin

I certainly appreciate it since my ebay skills are rudimentary.

Sorry, I thought this would post a few pages back...I was referring to people finding stuff on ebay and posting it here.


----------



## Orgetorix

SeaGriffin said:


> I certainly appreciate it since my ebay skills are rudimentary.


The key to finding good deals on Ebay: think about how a seller who doesn't know what they have would describe their item. Search for that.

Then think of some ways to narrow down the results.

Once you have your search specific enough, save it to your My Ebay and set it to email you whenever new items are listed matching that search.

You might have to take 2 minutes every day to scan through the results in your inbox, but when it nets you a pair of shells for $20, you'll think it was time well spent.


----------



## SeaGriffin

Thanks,
Good advice...and I should do that when I get back to the States. Still, the forum seems to have much vaster knowledge of brands/materials/manufacturing processes that represent higher quality products than I do. I have learned what sorts of things I should be looking for simply by what others have thought is important to share. It is also helpful to for learning how to differentiate quality from brand name.


----------



## Orgetorix

English-made, unmarked black shell longwings, UK10.5/11US. $35 starting bid, $75 BIN.



I'm very curious as to who made these. I'm guessing Church's, but not sure.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB tartan wool vest, 44R









BB tartan watch strap


----------



## Sir Cingle

For the baby trad, some lil' Weejuns:


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm digging that vest...



Cardinals5 said:


> BB tartan wool vest, 44R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB tartan watch strap


----------



## mack11211

Many items of interest this week.

Many are trad; others are simply in the zone.

I am the seller.

These are among 190 items on offer right now:

Superb POLO Ralph Lauren PURPLE GREEN silk PAISLEY TIE

POLO ralph lauren Italy FUCHSIA PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5"

POLO ralph lauren SUMMER pink blue STRIPED SILK TIE

BROOKS BROTHERS red green blue DEEP PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

NEW HI-BROW prep trad NARROW SKINNY silk REPP TIE 2.5"

NEW HAWKINS & CARR Scotland WOOL PLAID NECKTIE 3.25"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS usa RICH PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5"

SHIRTS

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE COLLAR PLAID SHIRT 16.5 35

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic PAISLEY S/S SHIRT sz L

PAUL STUART Italy SOFTEST orange B/D FLANNEL SHIRT XXL

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

NWT BROOKS BROTHERS tweed HACKING COAT sz 38 S or 20

BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY classic 3B TWEED COAT 36 S

NEW POLO ralph lauren BLUE OXFORD CLOTH COAT 42L

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY BLUE TWEED COAT 42L

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS summer SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

NEW POLO ralph lauren colorful LAMBSWOOL TWEED COAT 48L

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

POLO ralph lauren LINEN SILK PLAID COAT 42R

Select item: BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY autumn GRAY TWEED COAT 42 L

BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY autumn GRAY TWEED COAT 42 L

BULLOCK & JONES san francisco usa CASHMERE COAT 42S

SUITS

PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

PAUL STUART NY classic 3PC AUTUMN wool SUIT 42 S

FORMALWEAR

Classic SAKS FIFTH AVENUE sfa s5a PEAK LAPEL TUXEDO 46R

Auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:


----------



## Orgetorix

It's a banner week for members with 11B feet:


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've had a very good experience with this seller.



mack11211 said:


> Many items of interest this week.
> 
> Many are trad; others are simply in the zone.
> 
> I am the seller.
> 
> These are among 190 items on offer right now:
> 
> Superb POLO Ralph Lauren PURPLE GREEN silk PAISLEY TIE
> 
> POLO ralph lauren Italy FUCHSIA PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5"
> 
> POLO ralph lauren SUMMER pink blue STRIPED SILK TIE
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS red green blue DEEP PAISLEY TIE 3.75"
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"
> 
> NEW HI-BROW prep trad NARROW SKINNY silk REPP TIE 2.5"
> 
> NEW HAWKINS & CARR Scotland WOOL PLAID NECKTIE 3.25"
> 
> ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"
> 
> NEW BROOKS BROTHERS usa RICH PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5"
> 
> SHIRTS
> 
> POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE COLLAR PLAID SHIRT 16.5 35
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic PAISLEY S/S SHIRT sz L
> 
> PAUL STUART Italy SOFTEST orange B/D FLANNEL SHIRT XXL
> 
> BLAZERS & SPORT COATS
> 
> NWT BROOKS BROTHERS tweed HACKING COAT sz 38 S or 20
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY classic 3B TWEED COAT 36 S
> 
> NEW POLO ralph lauren BLUE OXFORD CLOTH COAT 42L
> 
> CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY BLUE TWEED COAT 42L
> 
> NEW BROOKS BROTHERS summer SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 44L
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S
> 
> NEW POLO ralph lauren colorful LAMBSWOOL TWEED COAT 48L
> 
> POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L
> 
> POLO ralph lauren LINEN SILK PLAID COAT 42R
> 
> Select item: BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY autumn GRAY TWEED COAT 42 L
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY autumn GRAY TWEED COAT 42 L
> 
> BULLOCK & JONES san francisco usa CASHMERE COAT 42S
> 
> SUITS
> 
> PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L
> 
> PAUL STUART NY classic 3PC AUTUMN wool SUIT 42 S
> 
> FORMALWEAR
> 
> Classic SAKS FIFTH AVENUE sfa s5a PEAK LAPEL TUXEDO 46R
> 
> Auctions close Sunday night EST.
> 
> Find them all here:


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Me too. mack is one of the best — great stuff and unerring measurements.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Ben Silver button-down 16.5 32/33: $19 BIN or best offer


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Cambridge in unmarked shell cordovan, 13E


----------



## AlanC

If anyone's interested in his own vintage J Press overcoat, there's a dandy for sale over at SF (NFI):


----------



## gordgekko

mack11211 said:


> Many items of interest this week.


If that silk paisley coat were a 48L you'd have a sale. Sigh.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a quirky auction. This seller bunched four pairs of shoes together that are all different sizes. In the midst of those four are a pair of Alden unmarked burgundy shell lhs, 8.5C (fits about the same as 8D). It may be worth the auction price just to get the Aldens - though they've seen some action. Worse comes to worst, you flip the other three pairs and effectively pay for the Aldens.









I really considered this lot of ties for quite a while, but just can't justify more wool ties. They're all *Pringle* wool or wool/cotton.


----------



## hookem12387

Someone buy this so I don't.


----------



## hookem12387

Very cool Tiffany buckle I ought not buy


----------



## straw sandals

hookem12387 said:


> Very cool Tiffany buckle I ought not buy


I saw that one, too. It's not engraved, which makes it all the more tempting...


----------



## jean-paul sartorial

Size 37/38 Stratojac grey car coat that looks to be in fantastic condition:


----------



## Cardinals5

jean-paul sartorial said:


> Size 37/38 Stratojac grey car coat that looks to be in fantastic condition:


I think you've missed the aesthetic of this forum.


----------



## Orgetorix

Nettleton unmarked shell #8 longwings, 10EEE, $9.99 starting bid


----------



## TweedyDon

hookem12387 said:


> Very cool Tiffany buckle I ought not buy


 I saw this, but I'd be wary... those plain buckles scratch up like crazy.


----------



## frosejr

*Almost brand-new Bostonian Crown Windsor longwings @ great price*

Gorgeous brown longwings that are the equivalent of Florsheim Royal Imperials. This pair looks like it's only been worn a couple times. The listing says they're 8C. If these were Florsheims they'd be at least twice the price in this condition. Looks like these used to have suicide heels that have been replaced by Vibram heels. Money well spent, in my book. $49 plus shipping Buy-It-Now for these is an AMAZING deal!​
Disclosure: not my listing, just a good deal.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial

Cardinals5 said:


> I think you've missed the aesthetic of this forum.


Ugh. Clearly I have.

In related news, my friend wants to know why I haven't responded to his post on an entirely non-trad fashion subject matter on an entirely different forum and that Barracuta jacket continues to taunt me. :redface:

My apologies.


----------



## erbs

Too bad I missed out on that Tiffany buckle. I've been looking for one like that for a while.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

frosejr said:


> Gorgeous brown longwings that are the equivalent of Florsheim Royal Imperials. This pair looks like it's only been worn a couple times. The listing says they're 8C. If these were Florsheims they'd be at least twice the price in this condition. Looks like these used to have suicide heels that have been replaced by Vibram heels. Money well spent, in my book. $49 plus shipping Buy-It-Now for these is an AMAZING deal!​
> Disclosure: not my listing, just a good deal.


Little too small for me, but you're right, they're not bad a bit. From what I've seen, however, I'd say those are the original Bostonian heels. And looking through that sellers auctions, it looks really hit or miss with quality. He's got a Harris I'd be tempted to buy, but his descriptions and measurements don't add up.


----------



## Pugin

Cardinals5 said:


> Here's a quirky auction. This seller bunched four pairs of shoes together that are all different sizes. In the midst of those four are a pair of Alden unmarked burgundy shell lhs, 8.5C (fits about the same as 8D). It may be worth the auction price just to get the Aldens - though they've seen some action. Worse comes to worst, you flip the other three pairs and effectively pay for the Aldens.


Cards, isn't that about your size?


----------



## frosejr

*AMAZING brown NOS Florsheim Imperial PTBs, size 12B*

I'd be all over these, if I hadn't bought a pair JUST like them in 12C a month or so back. They're gorgeous. Box and everything! $150 Buy-It-Now or best offer; if you can get these for under $150, I think that's a bargain, and he wouldn't have Best Offer if he wouldn't consider it...try $110 or $120 and see what happens!


----------



## Cardinals5

Pugin said:


> Cards, isn't that about your size?


Yep, my size exactly. Just can't justify a second pair of burgundy shell loafers since I bought the Nettleton shells earlier this year.


----------



## DocVenture

Those Florsheims are pretty nice but, unfortunately, three sizes too large. :frown:


----------



## J'sCrew

This looks pretty interesting


----------



## J'sCrew

shell?


----------



## rabidawg

Nope.


----------



## Orgetorix

I don't think so.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a fun pair that'll go really cheap.

French, Shriner, Urner (old school) black suede with contrast welt. 9.5D, current bid: $4.99









Nettleton burgundy (unmarked) shell longwings, 10EEE


----------



## rabidawg

Semi-trad, but a good deal. Brooks Brothers Peal & Co. black calf moc-toe bluchers. Look to be made by Alfred Sargent and in great shape. Size 8. $26.50 BIN.


----------



## Trip English

If there's a 46 chest that needs to be sport-coated there's 6 or 7 different blazers and sport coats from the same seller. They're all labeled "sack model" in the subtitle.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Someone's been wearing my shirt!


----------



## mack11211

Many items of interest this week.

Many are trad; others are simply in the zone.

I am the seller.

These are among 190 items on offer right now:

Superb POLO Ralph Lauren PURPLE GREEN silk PAISLEY TIE

NEW POLO ralph lauren Italy PURPLE HERALDIC CREST TIE

POLO ralph lauren Italy FUCHSIA PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

POLO ralph lauren SUMMER pink blue STRIPED SILK TIE

BROOKS BROTHERS red green blue DEEP PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

NEW HI-BROW prep trad NARROW SKINNY silk REPP TIE 2.5"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS usa RICH PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5"

SHIRTS

SEIZE SUR VINGT nyc luxe RICH WHITE SHIRT 14.5 in 37 cm

SEIZE SUR VINGT nyc luxe BLUE CHECK SHIRT 16 in 41 cm

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE COLLAR PLAID SHIRT 16.5 35

CHARLES TYRWHITT Jermyn St. BLUE CHAMOIS CLOTH SHIRT L

LORO PIANA italy CAMP COLLAR OXFORD plaid SHIRT sz XL

SWEATER

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

NEW POLO ralph lauren BLUE OXFORD CLOTH COAT 42L

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS summer SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

NEW POLO ralph lauren colorful LAMBSWOOL TWEED COAT 48L

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

POLO ralph lauren LINEN SILK PLAID COAT 42R

BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY autumn GRAY TWEED COAT 42 L

BULLOCK & JONES san francisco usa CASHMERE COAT 42S

SUITS

PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

PAUL STUART NY classic 3PC AUTUMN wool SUIT 42 S

FORMALWEAR

Classic SAKS FIFTH AVENUE sfa s5a PEAK LAPEL TUXEDO 46R

Auctions close Sunday night EST.

For details, just click here.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Imperial burgundy v-cleat ptbs in (unmarked) shell cordovan, 10.5C, BIN$99 (the price is too high, but the seller would probably consider an offer, especially because they only listed them in the vintage shoe section). I'd offer $50 or less and see what happens.


----------



## Cardinals5

I'm very tempted by this is as nice, small shoulder bag, but I shouldn't.

Someone for Cable Car Clothiers fly-fishing/shoulder bag, BIN $60









Mystery-maker donegal tweed hat for CCC, 7 5/8", no bids at $10.00


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Vintage Abercrombie Hard Briefcase: Currently a very low bid.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB (older) 346 3-patch pocket 3/2 sack blazer, 38/40R (42" chest)
https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...17,413515138&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0

BB Makers 3-patch pocket 3/2 sack blazer, 44L (48" chest)


----------



## red sweatpants

Not sure if anyone here would be interested in this, but it sure seems like a unique piece.


----------



## Orgetorix

NOS Hanover shells, 8.5. Currently at $20.50.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Orgetorix said:


> NOS Hanover shells, 8.5. Currently at $20.50.


Have pity on the unshelled miserable dogs at the ends of my legs, gentlemen. Please.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Have no fear, I'm not bidding.

Just a touch too big for me, McGeorge argyle sweater vest, tagged 42 (46" chest). No bids yet at $9.99


----------



## Cardinals5

Rodex of London overcoat (46" chest) - beautiful stuff, I have one of their car coats.


----------



## Cardinals5

Never seen one of these - Viyella (2B) sport coat, traditional 55/45 blend, 42R


----------



## C. Sharp

Thats a good find. I wonder if I will ever see one of these earlier models.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great ad - Gregory Peck, 1958, a fantastic jacket, and F.A. MacCluer. I'd love to see such a jacket - knitted Viyella sounds fascinating and very comfortable.


----------



## frosejr

Cardinals5 said:


> Never seen one of these - Viyella (2B) sport coat, traditional 55/45 blend, 42R


MY EYES!!!!


----------



## mack11211

Many items of interest this week.

Many are trad; others are simply in the zone.

I am the seller.

These are among 190 items on offer right now:

Superb POLO Ralph Lauren PURPLE GREEN silk PAISLEY TIE

PAUL STUART England WOVEN SILK MEDALLION TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren elegant SILK PRINT DRESS TIE

TM LEWIN jermyn st BLUE MEDALLION silk neck TIE 3.4"

POLO ralph lauren Italy FUCHSIA PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

NEW J. PRESS Ireland GREEN SILK PRINT TIE 3.5"

POLO ralph lauren SUMMER pink blue STRIPED SILK TIE

BROOKS BROTHERS red green blue DEEP PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

NEW HI-BROW prep trad NARROW SKINNY silk REPP TIE 2.5"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

SHIRTS

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLU b/d SHIRT 15 34

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE COLLAR PLAID SHIRT 16.5 35

CHARLES TYRWHITT Jermyn St. BLUE CHAMOIS CLOTH SHIRT L

Vintage ABERCROMBIE & FITCH trad RED CHECK SHIRT L

LORO PIANA italy CAMP COLLAR OXFORD plaid SHIRT sz XL

SWEATER

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

NEW POLO ralph lauren BLUE OXFORD CLOTH COAT 42L

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS summer SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

POLO ralph lauren LINEN SILK PLAID COAT 42R

BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY autumn GRAY TWEED COAT 42 L

BULLOCK & JONES san francisco usa CASHMERE COAT 42S

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl england TWEED COAT 44

$900 MILA SCHON italy GREEN TWEED COAT 50 eu 40R us

HUGO BOSS Germany GREEN & BROWN CORD COAT 42L

SUITS

PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

PAUL STUART NY classic 3PC AUTUMN wool SUIT 42 S

FORMALWEAR

Classic SAKS FIFTH AVENUE sfa s5a PEAK LAPEL TUXEDO 46R

Auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:


----------



## dandypauper

Cardinals5 said:


> Rodex of London overcoat (46" chest) - beautiful stuff, I have one of their car coats.


Okay, but here's the question: mannequin or human model? if human, (dramatically) different skin tone of neck vs hand? a mannequin with a hand? i'm confused. and might have nightmares.


----------



## straw sandals

*A few auctions*

Hello all,

Please forgive the shameless self-promotion, but I thought that my auctions might be of interest to some of you.

Large Vintage J Press (non shaggy dog) :

(mid-1970's), size 38

Vintage Brooks Brothers 2/3 Cavalry Twill (?)

SS


----------



## Charles Saturn

Cardinals5 said:


> BB (older) 346 3-patch pocket 3/2 sack blazer, 38/40R (42" chest)
> https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...17,413515138&formats=0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0&format=0
> 
> BB Makers 3-patch pocket 3/2 sack blazer, 44L (48" chest)


Is it me, or does the three button set up on this blazer look funny to you all. Is it a 3/2 roll or a straight three button, its my size so I am interested. Thanks


----------



## Repp Stripe

The top one's a 3/2 for sure. The seller doesn't know that and buttoned it incorrectly.

That's why it looks off.

I owned a very similar vintage hopsack 346 blazer at one time. It's a good one.


----------



## Cardinals5

Repp Stripe said:


> The top one's a 3/2 for sure. The seller doesn't know that and buttoned it incorrectly.
> 
> That's why it looks off.
> 
> I owned a very similar vintage hopsack 346 blazer at one time. It's a good one.


Repp is right, both are 3/2 sacks either buttoned incorrectly (top) or not properly pressed, steamed, and rolled (bottom)


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's one for those historically inclined - Norman Hilton for Abercrombie & Fitch sweater


----------



## AlanC

^Very cool. Interesting, too, as Hilton certainly used a supplier in England to make the sweater. One wonders why A&F used the NH branding rather than simply their own or the actual British maker. 

I once saw an Oxxford for A&F suit in a thrift shop that was stunning. Alas, the moths had had their way with it.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Cardinals5 said:


> BB Makers 3-patch pocket 3/2 sack blazer, 44L (48" chest)


Hey guys, two things, can sleeves usually be let out without showing? Also, once the suit is pressed funny, is it just a matter of repressing, have you seen it be a problem? Thanks


----------



## rabidawg

Orgetorix said:


> NOS Hanover shells, 8.5. Currently at $20.50.


Did anyone here end up with these?


----------



## tokyogator

*FLORSHEIM imperial V-cleat Alden 10.5A/10C *

Take your chances with a seller that has negative feedback...


----------



## Cardinals5

Pretty sure only AlanC is a 9A or thereabouts, but posting these just in case someone else is around that size.

Florsheim imperial (unmarked) shell cordovan, 9A


----------



## DrMac

Cardinals5 said:


> Pretty sure only AlanC is a 9A or thereabouts, but posting these just in case someone else is around that size.


While I just bought a pair like these (though not in quite as good a shape), I just wanted to point out that I am a 10.5/11 A/B, so AlanC is not the only skinny-footed man browsing the boards...thanks for posting so many good finds!


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ My pleasure.

Here's a couple pair of crazy shoes - the NOS black sharkskin are tempting, but probably too much for me. The other pair appear to be sharkskin or some other exotic leather. Both pair are by Foot-Joy and size 8D


----------



## a pine tree

tokyogator said:


> *FLORSHEIM imperial V-cleat Alden 10.5A/10C *
> 
> Take your chances with a seller that has negative feedback...


Yikes.. I've never seen a feedback score be in the negatives.


----------



## About Town

*Cap toe overshoes size large black*

Not my size but an interesting look.


----------



## Cardinals5

Mis-labeled Alden for Brooks Brothers black calf tassels, 8.5C, BIN$49.99


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> Pretty sure only AlanC is a 9A or thereabouts, but posting these just in case someone else is around that size.


If anyone else is a 9A and needs some dirty bucs (no, this is not related to the Bass PSA thread), at the thrift tonight I ran across a pair of NOS Walkover dirty bucs tonight in 9A. Beautiful and appear unworn, hard red brick sole, natural color welt, etc. They were too narrow for me, so I didn't grab them. But I'd be glad to swing by tomorrow to pick them up if anyone's interested for cost plus shipping. I believe they were around $25.


----------



## hookem12387

If anyone happens across a 10.5D PTB in brown (of any sort), I'm on the lookout. I assume I'd find it myself, but some of you are absolute sleuths


----------



## Cardinals5

For those who think collaborations are a recent thing, I've shown the Hilton for A&F earlier in this thread and now here's vintage Lacoste for BB


----------



## mack11211

*Trad items among my 190 (!) listings on ebay*

Many items of interest this week.

Many are trad; others are simply in the zone.

Standouts include several sack coats and suits from Brooks and Press.

I am the seller.

These are among 190 items on offer right now:

PAUL STUART England WOVEN SILK MEDALLION TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren elegant SILK PRINT DRESS TIE

NEW PAUL SMITH England RICH PAISLEY TIE 3.25"

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

Rich GREEN STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

TM LEWIN jermyn st BLUE MEDALLION silk neck TIE 3.4"

POLO ralph lauren Italy FUCHSIA PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

POLO ralph lauren SUMMER pink blue STRIPED SILK TIE

BROOKS BROTHERS red green blue DEEP PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

NEW HI-BROW prep trad NARROW SKINNY silk REPP TIE 2.5"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

SHIRTS

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE COLLAR PLAID SHIRT 16.5 35

Vintage ABERCROMBIE & FITCH trad RED CHECK SHIRT L

LORO PIANA italy CAMP COLLAR OXFORD plaid SHIRT sz XL

SWEATER

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

POLO Ralph Lauren BURLY FALL TWEED COAT 36 37 R

J CREW England TWEED COAT 40 R with SILK REPP LINING!

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER 42 R

POLO Ralph Lauren SWEATERLIKE SOFT TWEED COAT 46 R

BROOKS BROTHERS usa PURE BLACK CAMEL HAIR COAT 46 R

$1500 WILLIAM YU nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE BLAZER 48 R

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl england TWEED COAT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SACK DINNER JACKET 41/42 L

NEW POLO ralph lauren BLUE OXFORD CLOTH COAT 42L

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS summer SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

POLO ralph lauren LINEN SILK PLAID COAT 42R

BULLOCK & JONES san francisco usa CASHMERE COAT 42S

HUGO BOSS Germany GREEN & BROWN CORD COAT 42L

SUITS

J PRESS usa classic trad BROWN WOOL SACK SUIT 38 R

Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE Gray SACK SUIT 38R

PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

PAUL STUART NY classic 3PC AUTUMN wool SUIT 42 S

FORMALWEAR

$2000 BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM shawl collar TUXEDO 40S

OUTERWEAR

BALLANTYNE Scotland Dunn & Co RICH TWEED TOPCOAT Size L

Auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:


----------



## J'sCrew

this is a nice item


----------



## closerlook

I recently bought a new old stock Pendleton authentic black watch tartan muffler on ebay. I'm not crazy for it, so I could sell it to someone here if they want it before I just relist it on the bay.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orvis Harris tweed herringbone 3/2 sack, c. 40R (42" chest)


Orvis Harris tweed (featherweight), 3/2 sack, 45" chest
https://imagehost.vendio.com/bin/vi...2010064.jpg,Oct152010065.jpg,Oct152010063.jpg

Majer camel hair 3/2 sack, 46L (48" chest) - I have this exact jacket and it's great. BIN$25.00 OBO

Southwick tweed(?) 3/2 sack (44" chest)









Harris tweed 3/2 sack, 42-3R (45" chest)









Harris tweed 3/2 sack w/ 3 patch pockets (43" chest)









BB older 346 tweed 3/2 sack c.48L (50" chest)


BB tweed 3/2 sack, 39S-R (42.5" chest)


----------



## hookem12387

closerlook said:


> I recently bought a new old stock Pendleton authentic black watch tartan muffler on ebay. I'm not crazy for it, so I could sell it to someone here if they want it before I just relist it on the bay.


Price/Pictures?


----------



## TheWGP

Wow, that's a nice Lacoste for BB! I assume it's your size? :devil:


----------



## Charles Saturn

Gentleman, if you could share a few pointers on sizing. I notice that chest measurements are offered in addition to the given size of a jacket, how does these two relate? What is the proper method for determining your own chest size, and how should that be correlated to a jacket relative to proper fit. I got to get going on a tweed or two here. By the way, for all those who regularly post here, terrific service. That BB tweed glenplaid is gorgeous.


----------



## Ripley

Measure around your chest at its largest point making sure to get the tape across your shoulder blades. That's your size. Mine measures 39" so I wear a 39 jacket. 

When it comes to judging the size of a jacket by its chest measurement you want to see at least a 2" difference from your chest measurement (up to 4" depending on how loose you like your jackets, manufacturers are not consistent). I like slimmer jackets so I look for those measuring 41" in the chest (I consider that a 39, but someone else might like a 39 to measure at 43" in the chest). 

If the seller just gives a pit-to-pit measurement (not all the way around the chest of the jacket), like say 20", you can approximate the whole chest by doubling it, in this case it would be 40" or a size 36 - 38 depending on fit preference (but this is not always a perfect bet).

Your other measurements are very important too (shoulders, sleeve length, waist, length) so knowing them will really help. Or you can just measure your favorite fitting jacket.


----------



## Orgetorix

Charles Saturn said:


> What is the proper method for determining your own chest size, and how should that be correlated to a jacket relative to proper fit.


Take a flexible tape measure (or a piece of string, if you don't have one) and measure around the fullest part of your chest, under the armpits and right across the nipples. You'll need someone's help, because your arms need to be down at your sides. The tape should be snug enough that it doesn't fall down, but the measurer should be able to fit a couple fingers inside the tape. You should take a normal breath and then measure, but don't puff out your chest.

Whatever your chest measures, add 3-4" and look for jackets with a chest measurement that size. HOWEVER, if you're looking for jackets in a retail store, you should start with a tagged size that matches your chest measurement. If you have a 44" chest, you'll (likely) wear a size 44 jacket, but that jacket will actually measure 47-48" in the chest.

Make sense?


----------



## Charles Saturn

Thanks guys, well explicated.


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> Wow, that's a nice Lacoste for BB! I assume it's your size? :devil:


No, not my size (actually didn't check), but just posted for historical interest.


----------



## Cardinals5

Charles Saturn said:


> Thanks guys, well explicated.


Both Ripley and Orgetorix gave great explanations of tagged sizes. Once you delve into jackets, etc., from eBay, especially vintage ones, you'll realize that absolutely none of the manufacturers are consistent with their sizing (even within the same company). I have jackets tagged from a 39R all the way to 43R because of the different chest sizes. Now I use a manufacturers tagged size as a good starting place, but will only buy based on an actual chest measurement.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

arrgh, upset I missed these.

Note that the Mac Method is now appearing in ebay lisitings, I hope Mac is getting royalties on it.


----------



## closerlook

hookem12387 said:


> Price/Pictures?






12x52

$28 shipped paypal


----------



## Cardinals5

Pendleton blackwatch flat cap, size M, 9.99 with no bids, ends in 8 hrs


----------



## TheWGP

Gone, sparing others the misery!


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Gone already...curses!


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS (shop wear?) Walker black shell ptbs, 8EE (presumably good for 8.5D), BIN$99

Interesting that the shell is not by Horween, but Ruch(?)


----------



## Dragoon

I think this is kind of cool. I may bid on it if I don't forget.


----------



## recoveringchef

J&M Captoes. Are these shell???


----------



## rabidawg

Nope, not shell.


----------



## The Deacon

Not shell but has that near shell look that some corrected grain, plasticized shoes have.


----------



## unmodern

The one that got away. Darted, but made in USA with Scottish wool. Would have fit me perfectly. I've wanted one of these ever since noticing how wonderfully unexpected the navy/camelhair combo was on Patrick in the WAYWT threak.



I submitted a best offer, but someone else submitted a higher one. Drats! I should have bought it at full price. I was scrimping on a total steal, probably the best item (for me) I've seen since beginning to revamp my wardrobe. Did someone here pick this up?


----------



## greekgeek

Swell pair of NOS gunboats. 12D Up to $103 with no reserve, started at a tenner'.


----------



## a pine tree

Wow, those Florsheims should be put in a glass case and placed on a shelf. :cool2:


----------



## MidWestTrad

a pine tree said:


> Wow, those Florsheims should be put in a glass case and placed on a shelf. :cool2:


Agree. Those soles are close to a work of art! How could one think about putting a scuff on those.


----------



## mack11211

TRAD ITEMS and 20% OFF SALE THIS WEEKEND ONLY

Many items of interest this week.

Many are trad; others are simply in the zone.

Standouts include several sack coats and suits from Brooks and Press.

Most of these items are 20% off this weekend only. You could save hundreds of dollars!

These are among over 200 items on offer right now in auctions closing Sunday night EST:

The 20% off discount ends Sunday night as well!

TIES

PAUL STUART England WOVEN SILK MEDALLION TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren elegant SILK PRINT DRESS TIE

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad orange SILK REPP TIE 3.25"

BEN SILVER England orange SILK REPP TIE 3.25"

Rich GREEN STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

TM LEWIN jermyn st BLUE MEDALLION silk neck TIE 3.4"

POLO ralph lauren Italy FUCHSIA PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5"

J PRESS classic trad POLKA DOT SILK PRINT TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

BROOKS BROTHERS red green blue DEEP PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

PAUL STUART Switzerland NAVY BLUE GRENADINE TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS Italy STEEPLECHASE WOVEN SILK TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

NEW HI-BROW prep trad NARROW SKINNY silk REPP TIE 2.5"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

SHIRTS

Vintage ABERCROMBIE & FITCH trad RED CHECK SHIRT L

LORO PIANA italy CAMP COLLAR OXFORD plaid SHIRT sz XL

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

SWEATER

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

POLO Ralph Lauren classic BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 40 L

DUNHILL tailors nyc WOOL PLAID COAT 40 S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMEL HAIR plaid COAT 42R

$1500 WILLIAM YU nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE BLAZER 48 R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER 42 R

BROOKS BROTHERS usa PURE BLACK CAMEL HAIR COAT 46 R

$1500 WILLIAM YU nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE BLAZER 48 R

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl england TWEED COAT 44L

NEW POLO ralph lauren BLUE OXFORD CLOTH COAT 42L

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS summer SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

POLO ralph lauren LINEN SILK PLAID COAT 42R

BULLOCK & JONES san francisco usa CASHMERE COAT 42S

HUGO BOSS Germany GREEN & BROWN CORD COAT 42L

SUITS

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY SACK SUIT 38R

J PRESS usa classic trad BROWN WOOL SACK SUIT 38 R

PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

MIDDISHADE usa classic trad plaid SACK SUIT 44S

OUTERWEAR

BALLANTYNE Scotland Dunn & Co RICH TWEED TOPCOAT Size L

Again, all auctions close Sunday night.

Find them all here:


----------



## rabidawg

Someone please buy these and remove the temptation from me.

AE "Amhurst" brown and white spectator longwongs. 8.5C. Great shape. $25 BIN.


----------



## The Deacon

greekgeek said:


> Swell pair of NOS gunboats. 12D Up to $103 with no reserve, started at a tenner'.


Nice shoes, but for pebblegrain I'd have not gone as high as the winning price.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I am definitely surprised that _black _pebblegrains went that high.


----------



## frosejr

ArtVandalay said:


> I am definitely surprised that _black _pebblegrains went that high.


Also those are seconds - note the "F. D." stamped into the soles. That stands for Factory Damaged (Hanover used the same designation - I bought a pair of FD shell cordovan tassels in 1983 for $18).


----------



## dionattilio

The Deacon said:


> Nice shoes, but for pebblegrain I'd have not gone as high as the winning price.





ArtVandalay said:


> I am definitely surprised that _black _pebblegrains went that high.


You have a pair of shoes, no longer made, generally unavailable, completely deastock, supposedly better made than anything currently produced in the US sell for $100 less than an equivalent AE or Alden and you find it surprising?

I am surprised the didn't sell for more, they are absolute beauties.

I got pipped at the post, unfortunately.


----------



## ArtVandalay

dionattilio said:


> You have a pair of shoes, no longer made, generally unavailable, completely deastock, supposedly better made than anything currently produced in the US sell for $100 less than an equivalent AE or Alden and you find it surprising?
> 
> I am surprised the didn't sell for more, they are absolute beauties.
> 
> I got pipped at the post, unfortunately.


Yea, I am, because I routinely seen similar quality Florsheims in the same size but in brown/burgundy go for less than that.


----------



## dionattilio

ArtVandalay said:


> Yea, I am, because I routinely seen similar quality Florsheims in the same size but in brown/burgundy go for less than that.


I hope you are right! 12E please.


----------



## hmmurdock

Similar vein to those above only this time in a PTB.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Imperial (unmarked) shell longwings, 7D, BIN$29.99


----------



## catside

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim Imperial (unmarked) shell longwings, 7D, BIN$29.99
> 
> Florsheim Royal Imperial (unmarked) shell longwings, 10.5C,


Can you PM me if you see a 9E to 10D? Would be much appreciated. I am looking but did not get the hang of recognizing them yet.


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS(?)/lightly worn Peccary gloves, size 9.5 (damn, not my size) currently at 7.95


----------



## TheWGP

9.5 happens to be my size - I've been hoping to find a nice pair of gloves, so I'll probably bid on those, just as a heads up to you all!


----------



## rabidawg

A good deal on NIB Alden for BB #8 shell PTBs. Size 9.5D. $300 BIN w/free shipping.


----------



## catside

rabidawg said:


> A good deal on NIB Alden for BB #8 shell PTBs. Size 9.5D. $300 BIN w/free shipping.


Damn. My size but don't have that kind of money lying around these days. Thanks for showing.


----------



## rabidawg

Can't tell whether this is darted, and the seller's measurements seem a little suspect. But the price is right if you're willing to gamble a bit or have short extremities. :devil:

48R J.Press navy pinstriped suit. $30 BIN. Free shipping.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Pretty sure I see darts.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Pretty sure I see darts.


I was interested but moved on as soon as I saw the trouser measurements. Lord knows what the true measurements are.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Imperial (unmarked) shell, size 11C - I'm not 100% positive they're shell, but about 90% certain.


----------



## greekgeek

$85 BIN on these NOS 8C gunboats sounds more than fair IMO.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Imperial (unmarked) shell cordovan, size 10.5D, current price 9.99 (these have obviously seen plenty of action and had at least the entire heel cap replaced if not the whole sole at some point)


----------



## Cardinals5

Royal Tweed by Cheaney, 10D - these are for the forumites who like a slightly sleeker gunboat with a single leather sole (Rambler has an identical pair in brown)


----------



## catside

Cardinals5 said:


> Royal Tweed by Cheaney, 10D - these are for the forumites who like a slightly sleeker gunboat with a single leather sole (Rambler has an identical pair in brown)


Marked 10, so it should be 10.5-11 in US size, right? Incredibly smart shoes.


----------



## catside

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim Imperial (unmarked) shell cordovan, size 10.5D, current price 9.99 (these have obviously seen plenty of action and had at least the entire heel cap replaced if not the whole sole at some point)


Yep, I have seen those. Requires a complete renewal by B Nelson which I believe running at 99 bucks these days. Not something my local cobbler can handle from experience.


----------



## Pugin

Sz 37 double-breasted tweed overcoat with lapped seams and hook vent.





I have dealt with the seller before. He very ably handled a return of a Langrock camel hair that tragically ended up not fitting.


----------



## Cardinals5

Finally a Drumohr in my size, but of course I already have several sweaters in this color. Drumohr cashmere, size M


----------



## hookem12387

Ooo it's my size, too, and I need sweaters. Thanks


Cardinals5 said:


> Finally a Drumohr in my size, but of course I already have several sweaters in this color. Drumohr cashmere, size M


----------



## Pugin

This is delightful. Bleeding madras shawl-collar dinner jacket:



Good thing it's not my size.


----------



## Steve Smith

Jumbo shrimp
Military intelligence
Sleek gunboat

Interesting find.


----------



## Ed Reynolds

catside said:


> Yep, I have seen those. Requires a complete renewal by B Nelson which I believe running at 99 bucks these days. Not something my local cobbler can handle from experience.


But still worth it for Shell, no? Even if you can pick it up for $50-60, $13 for shipping and a C-note for refurb and you're looking at a pair of shell for $200. 
(just asking because these are my size and will try to snatch them up if they are worth it)


----------



## Cardinals5

Ed Reynolds said:


> But still worth it for Shell, no? Even if you can pick it up for $50-60, $13 for shipping and a C-note for refurb and you're looking at a pair of shell for $200.
> (just asking because these are my size and will try to snatch them up if they are worth it)


definitely worth it since the shell itself looks in very good condition - my guess is they'll sell for sub-$40 unless two guys around here get into a bidding war. The seller listed them in the "vintage" shoes section, which has a tendency to drive down prices.


----------



## hookem12387

Cardinals5 said:


> definitely worth it since the shell itself looks in very good condition - my guess is they'll sell for sub-$40 unless two guys around here get into a bidding war. The seller listed them in the "vintage" shoes section, which has a tendency to drive down prices.


I, unfortunately, can't afford the refurbishing right now, so I'll not go after them. Good luck, Ed.


----------



## brantley11

^^I've been in talks with the seller on a buy it now for the 10.5 D Florsheim Imperial Shells above since I have already been outbid on the 10.5 C unmarked that were posted here the other day. Contacted them yesterday and I am waiting to hear back. I am looking for a starter pair for my brother in law for Christmas.


----------



## brantley11

It seems like everything I find shows up on here a day or so after i find it and get excited about finding unmarked shell. Cards you are killing me man, haha.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Sorry about that. If you're no longer bidding on the 10.5C, which are still going cheap, you might want to post them in the eBay thread.


----------



## hookem12387

I'm not intending to touch the 10.5C's since you were after them, but cards is right, they're still not too high. Good luck!

Brantley, I hope that's you as the high bidder on the C's...otherwise they're going awfully cheaply to not go to someone here...


----------



## Sir Cingle

Alan Paine for Langrock red cashmere cardigan (sized large):


----------



## Pugin

Cardinals5 said:


> NOS(?)/lightly worn Peccary gloves, size 9.5 (damn, not my size) currently at 7.95


Beautiful!


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers (semi-) formal shirt, 15.5, steal of a price.


----------



## rabidawg

Posting solely for amusement value.


----------



## hookem12387

Feel free to keep posting the medium/42ish crewneck sweaters, all. I find that I regularly miss them (and am constantly finding new brands to search for because of yall!). Thanks


----------



## brantley11

Salt in the wounds. My wife invited my parents and grandmother over for supper last night and wouldn't you know it was during the time I needed to enter my final bid;therefore, to keep the peace I did not excuse my self to sit at the computer for 5 minutes. I missed them and I am so upset. Please feel free to stone me. :icon_headagainstwal



hookem12387 said:


> I'm not intending to touch the 10.5C's since you were after them, but cards is right, they're still not too high. Good luck!
> 
> Brantley, I hope that's you as the high bidder on the C's...otherwise they're going awfully cheaply to not go to someone here...


----------



## hookem12387

Brantley, make use of www.gixen.com it should help significantly.


----------



## AlanC

This one's almost over, but a nice looking made in England Fair Isle Shetland crewneck (Large):


----------



## The Rambler

^ that's a terrific sweater, still no bids with an hour to go. If it were my size, I'd bid.


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> Posting solely for amusement value.


Holy!!! Alligator print on shell - we'll never see that again.


----------



## The Rambler

and I thought I'd seen it all on this shell-venerating forum.


----------



## hookem12387

AlanC said:


> This one's almost over, but a nice looking made in England Fair Isle Shetland crewneck (Large):


 Wow, it may be a tad big for me, but I'm still awfully tempted to buy it and at least find out. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## SeaGriffin

Thanks, I may go for this, but I'm not sure it would fit. What does the peanut gallery think?

I have two lambs wools from BB and Polo in small and then a medium Polo Cashmere. My measurements: 18 shoulder, 30 length, maybe a 24.5 for a jacket sleeve.

Thank you for any input.



Cardinals5 said:


> Finally a Drumohr in my size, but of course I already have several sweaters in this color. Drumohr cashmere, size M


----------



## hookem12387

The drumhor is going to end up too pricey for me, I'll let you two de die between yourselves! I always appreciate the courtesy around here. Not many places you'd have other people abstain from a good deal just to be nice, thanks!


----------



## SeaGriffin

hookem12387 said:


> ^^I think it wont fit you, since I was planning on going after it. Kidding, I have almost identical measurements (a bit longer sleeves) and think it will be fine.


Thanks, at least I know that now...still having trouble with sizing. I don't want to get in your way if you're going after it. Unless that was just teasing? I am a bit gullible. I suppose I have enough blue sweaters that aren't cashmere.


----------



## The Rambler

Hookem, SeaG, it won't fit you - it will fit me, though :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## hookem12387

Not teasing, but I certainly have no claim over it. If it goes much above $20 it's out of my range right now, anyway, and though I hope to get some sweaters for Christmas, I doubt they'll come from the 'bay.


----------



## SeaGriffin

hookem12387 said:


> Not teasing, but I certainly have no claim over it. If it goes much above $20 it's out of my range right now, anyway, and though I hope to get some sweaters for Christmas, I doubt they'll come from the 'bay.


Eh, you guys have fun. I'd prefer one of us is really happy with the deal vs. one of us ending up sort of happy.


----------



## The Rambler

I commend you gentlemen for your excellent taste in knitwear, and, since I am always looking for a good reason _not_ to buy things, will desist if pm'd on the subject.


----------



## Pentheos

Cardinals5 said:


> Holy!!! Alligator print on shell - we'll never see that again.


I don't get it...AE stamped an alligator print onto shell? Would that even work?

I like the Mont Blanc pen in the backgound of the photos on Ebay...just in case you didn't realize these were "Rolls Royce" collector's editions made of very "masculine leather." I'd have thought that for a $2200 BIN, you'd get the shoe trees.


----------



## rabidawg

Pentheos said:


> I like the Mont Blanc pen in the backgound of the photos on Ebay...just in case you didn't realize these were "Rolls Royce" collector's editions made of very "masculine leather."


I think that is a plate of food - possibly cheese fries - in the background of the first picture Cards quoted. Masculine, indeed.


----------



## trolperft

NOS USA made Sebago penny loafers 9C 
BIN $39.99 OBO


----------



## TheWGP

What gets me is, that seller doesn't even really understand what shell is or what those shoes are... he says all this stuff but obviously doesn't have a clue. Sadly, it's probably a case where they have just enough knowledge to be dangerous. I don't know how the heck he thinks they're a "copy" of LV crocs... more likely he doesn't, and is just bs-ing for sales. The "shell cordovan sole" thing is more understandable because it IS printed on the sole, after all.

Sadly, someone is probably going to buy those shoes for $1000 or something crazy and think they got a deal. Good for them, but those shoes are interesting enough to be legitimately worth several hundred dollars - I wouldn't want to venture an actual number guess because they're so... unique, though.

Oh, and those Daniel Hays peccary gloves are up to almost $16 with 5 bids - guess someone on Ebay knows what peccary is after all! I may still try for them at the last second, but if they get much higher it'll be a drag. Plus, someone named Ivan B. Mazuranic wants them shipped to Sweden, apparently! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## catside

^^How do I find out what my glove size is?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

^^Regarding those gator print shells....I was in Canton last week with a group of folks from The Moth and hit up the thrifts. I wonder how close I got. 

Canton, for anyone who cares to know, got its name from the hopeful expectation of rivaling the Chinese silk industry and is just down the road from Ballground, which, like similarly named Southern towns, was an arena of sorts for the Cherokee/Southern tribes' version of lacrosse. Not that that, of course, has any relevance.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The Moth?
like the radio series?


----------



## The Rambler

catside said:


> ^^How do I find out what my glove size is?


Go to a store that sells sized gloves and try some on: I believe it's the measure of the widest part of your hand (check Andy's encyclopedia) but there are other variables, e.g. finger length, so you may need to trade off that dimension.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The same. George Dawes Green, who started it, lives here now and invited a group of Moth contributors to do a series of shows in Georgia to promote independent bookstores, calling it "The Unchained Tour".


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

*9B Walk-Over Long Wings - Shell?*

This auction ends tonight. I've been watching it all week and decided against bidding (I already own 2 shell LWB, I really have no need for them). These shoes look like they might be shell, what's odd is that the soles don't look new, yet the uppers do not appear creased.

In any event for $25, they are nice shoes.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

GentlemanGeorge said:


> The same. George Dawes Green, who started it, lives here now and invited a group of Moth contributors to do a series of shows in Georgia to promote independent bookstores, calling it "The Unchained Tour".


Cool, are you a contributor?

I've only recently started listen, but I really like the Moth podcast.
With work, travel, and dogwalking/running I have a good 20 hours a week of Ipod time, and podcasts and audiobooks have been a Godsend.


----------



## Starch

I'd grab this J. Press tweed jacket in a heartbeat if I were a bit of a smaller person than I am:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

> Cool, are you a contributor?
> 
> I've only recently started listen, but I really like the Moth podcast.
> With work, travel, and dogwalking/running I have a good 20 hours a week of Ipod time, and podcasts and audiobooks have been a Godsend.


Not as a storyteller, I can't bring myself to that level of exhibitionism.


----------



## DrMac

catside said:


> ^^How do I find out what my glove size is?


The Trad says here: https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2010/11/dents-peccary-gloves.html

to "Measure your writing hand across the widest point to determine your size. If you're between - round up."


----------



## Sir Cingle

Nice patch Harris tweed hat (sized M); $6.95 starting bid:


----------



## mack11211

*TRAD ITEMS in auctions closing TONIGHT!*

TRAD ITEMS CLOSING TONIGHT!

Many items of interest this week.

Many are trad; others are simply in the zone.

Standouts include several sack coats and suits from Brooks and Press.

Most of these items are 20% off this weekend only. You could save hundreds of dollars!

These are among over 200 items on offer right now in auctions closing Sunday night EST:

TIES

PAUL STUART England WOVEN SILK MEDALLION TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren elegant SILK PRINT DRESS TIE

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad orange SILK REPP TIE 3.25"

BEN SILVER England orange SILK REPP TIE 3.25"

Rich GREEN STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

TM LEWIN jermyn st BLUE MEDALLION silk neck TIE 3.4"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

BROOKS BROTHERS red green blue DEEP PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

PAUL STUART Switzerland NAVY BLUE GRENADINE TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS Italy STEEPLECHASE WOVEN SILK TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

SHIRTS

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

SWEATER

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMEL HAIR plaid COAT 42R

$1500 WILLIAM YU nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE BLAZER 48 R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER 42 R

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl england TWEED COAT 44L

NEW POLO ralph lauren BLUE OXFORD CLOTH COAT 42L

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS summer SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

BULLOCK & JONES san francisco usa CASHMERE COAT 42S

HUGO BOSS Germany GREEN & BROWN CORD COAT 42L

SUITS

J PRESS usa classic trad BROWN WOOL SACK SUIT 38 R

PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

MIDDISHADE usa classic trad plaid SACK SUIT 44S

OUTERWEAR

BALLANTYNE Scotland Dunn & Co RICH TWEED TOPCOAT Size L

Again, all auctions close Sunday night.

Find them all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Benson

I've dealt with this seller before and have been quite satisfied with the service and wares. Thought these would be of interest to the size 8 weejun lovers.


----------



## hookem12387

I hope one of you two from before is after that Dhrumor sweater. I tapped out awhile ago. Just a reminder


----------



## martinchristopher

Brooks Brothers Jacket and Cable Car Clothiers bow tie ( same seller has 3 other CCC bows)

hthttps://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190466243577&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT 
hthttps://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190466257116&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## ArtVandalay

White Bass Longwings, 10.5 Medium. Pretty cool, 30 bucks, BIN.


----------



## greekgeek

ArtVandalay said:


> White Bass Longwings, 10.5 Medium. Pretty cool, 30 bucks, BIN.


Very cool and my size....sadly they look a bit shoddy when you click the pics.


----------



## Pugin

Beautiful Majer. Intensely wish this fit me.









Underarm to underarm 22", shoulder 19", total length 33", 24" sleeve.


----------



## martinchristopher

New with tags Southwick sport coats


----------



## Pugin

Size Large vintage Abercrombie shawl collar cardigan:


----------



## unmodern

2 barely-used, made in UK Cable Car Clothiers repp bow ties from the same seller as the Southwick jackets. I would have pulled the trigger but I just don't wear bows often enough to need more than one.


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks for the tip on the bows. I just bought my first bow tie! For $13 it can sit in my closet until I muster the courage to wear it


----------



## frosejr

*Trad Eddie Bauer jacket in 42R*

$14.99 plus $10 shipping, looks good for 25 bucks.


----------



## rabidawg

^ Nice patch pockets, but definitely darted.


----------



## a pine tree

Here's an old Anderson Little 3 button with 3 patch pockets size 42, undarted

Seller says 100% wool and fully canvassed.
BIN 79 bucks


----------



## frosejr

rabidawg said:


> ^ Nice patch pockets, but definitely darted.


Yep but I thought maybe someone could live with the darts for $25.

Note: not my listing, just something I think is cool and wish it was in my size.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Boy, that just missed me by a smidge. If it were just a little smaller, and I mean very little . . .



a pine tree said:


> Here's an old Anderson Little 3 button with 3 patch pockets size 42, undarted
> 
> Seller says 100% wool and fully canvassed.
> BIN 79 bucks


----------



## martinchristopher

Cable Car Clothiers Bow Tie



Same seller has a killer HF Black Watch dinner jacket, too bad I have no place to wear it


----------



## martinchristopher

Nice sweater, bummer that the postage costs almost as much as the sweater


Pugin said:


> Size Large vintage Abercrombie shawl collar cardigan:


----------



## catside

a pine tree said:


> Here's an old Anderson Little 3 button with 3 patch pockets size 42, undarted
> 
> Seller says 100% wool and fully canvassed.
> BIN 79 bucks


 I find them all the time. Maybe I should get one and post on the exchange.


----------



## Pugin

catside said:


> I find them all the time. Maybe I should get one and post on the exchange.


By all means.


----------



## catside

Mississippi Mud said:


> Boy, that just missed me by a smidge. If it were just a little smaller, and I mean very little . . .


Tell me your size, I will thrift one for you.


----------



## rabidawg

Seems like a good deal for a 9D. NIB AE Macneil. Burgundy shell. $299 BIN.


----------



## rabidawg

If I were an 8D these would be gone already. DARK BROWN SUEDE ALDEN TASSEL MOCCASIN LOAFERS 8 B/D. $75 BIN.

The same seller has some other nice tradly goods as well (another pair of BB tassels, three BB shetlands, etc.), some at good prices for the moment.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Those are an 8D, rabidawg. B is the heel width. They've been on my watch list, but I probably won't bid unless they go for a very low price.


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Those are an 8D, rabidawg. B is the heel width. They've been on my watch list, but I probably won't bid unless they go for a very low price.


"If *I* were an 8D...." :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> "If *I* were an 8D...." :icon_smile_wink:


Gotcha - I, too, really like those Alden suede tassels, but just can't justify another pair of shoes right now (especially since I'm bidding on the Ansewn venetian loafers currently on eBay).


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Those are an 8D, rabidawg. B is the heel width. They've been on my watch list, but I probably won't bid unless they go for a very low price.


before even seeing this note, i actually nabbed them.

*If they don't fit, who wants them?*


----------



## rabidawg

Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan longwings. Size 11.5B. Starting bid $19.99, $69.99 BIN.


----------



## martinchristopher

This seller has killer stuff. Too bad I don't wear dinner jackets, at home no less


----------



## unmodern

Orvis Made in Ireland Fair Isle, ~36/38, $39.99 BIN



In the spirit of great sweaters at great prices, here's a fantastic Fair Isle. My size, but I don't really need it. Why aren't quality blazers this easy to find?!


----------



## 32rollandrock

martinchristopher said:


> This seller has killer stuff. Too bad I don't wear dinner jackets, at home no less


I've been drooling over his BW jacket by HF, but wouldn't wear it more than once a year. Still...


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks chunky shawl-collared sweater, XL, $40.00 + shipping at Etsy








https://www.etsy.com/listing/61660826/brooks-brothers-grey-merino-wool?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=Brooks+Brothers&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title


----------



## Cardinals5

Brooks 3/2 3-patch pocket sack, 46R (no chest measurement given)









Brooks 3/2 blazer with 3-patch pockets, 44R (48" chest)













Harris tweed 3/2 sack, 44" chest


----------



## mack11211

TRAD ITEMS CLOSING SUNDAY NIGHT!

Many items of interest this week.

Many are trad; others are simply in the zone.

Standouts include several items Brooks and Press. Also check the Bladen tweed coat.

These are among over 200 items on offer right now in auctions closing Sunday night EST:

TIES

PAUL STUART England WOVEN SILK MEDALLION TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren elegant SILK PRINT DRESS TIE

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad orange SILK REPP TIE 3.25"

Rich GREEN STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

BROOKS BROTHERS red green blue DEEP PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

PAUL STUART Switzerland NAVY BLUE GRENADINE TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS Italy STEEPLECHASE WOVEN SILK TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

J PRESS classic trad POLKA DOT SILK PRINT TIE 3.5"

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT GRAY WOVEN SILK TIE 3.75

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT RED BLU STRIPE SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW FACONNABLE breuer Italy SILK PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

NEW trad BLOOMINGDALES scotland LAMBSWOOL TIE 3" skinny

SHIRTS

casual

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

dress

J. PRESS classic trad YELLOW B/D OXFORD SHIRT 15.5 35

BROOKS BROTHERS usa trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 16.5 33

SWEATER

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

PAUL STUART essential BLUE WORSTED BLAZER 38 S

PAUL STUART new york RICHLY COLORFUL TWEED COAT 42 R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMEL HAIR plaid COAT 42R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER 42 R

NEW POLO ralph lauren BLUE OXFORD CLOTH COAT 42L

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad STRIPE TWEED SACK COAT 42L

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS summer SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

BULLOCK & JONES san francisco usa CASHMERE COAT 42S

HUGO BOSS Germany GREEN & BROWN CORD COAT 42L

POLO ralph lauren NAVY BLUE CAMEL HAIR BLAZER 48R

HICKEY FREEMAN rich COLOR PLAID COAT 40 41 42 R

BLADEN england scotland SAXONY TWEED COAT 42 S

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY barneys ny BLUE BLAZER 40 L

SUITS

NEW TM LEWIN Jermyn St. ENGLISH STRIPED SUIT 40 R

CUSTOM SHOP martin greenfield STRIPED FLANNEL SUIT 40L
.
PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

MIDDISHADE usa classic trad plaid SACK SUIT 44S

BROOKS BROTHERS golden fleece HAND TAILORED SUIT 48L

All auctions close Sunday night.

Find them all here:


----------



## Cardinals5

Drumohr pink cashmere cable-knit sweater, XL (46" chest), BIN$50 - listed as a woman's sweater, but buttons are clearly on the right-hand side making it a men's sweater.


----------



## catside

Vass loafers. With sincere apologies to Alden traditionalists this is as good as it gets. $44 now.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> Drumohr pink cashmere cable-knit sweater, XL (46" chest), BIN$50 - listed as a woman's sweater, but buttons are clearly on the right-hand side making it a men's sweater.


Seriously tempted on this. If it weren't pink I doubt I'd be able to resist.


----------



## 32rollandrock

TheWGP said:


> Seriously tempted on this. If it weren't pink I doubt I'd be able to resist.


If it had a crew collar, I'd be all over it.

Seriously, Cards, how do you spot such things? I don't want to suggest you spend all waking hours on ebay, but...


----------



## AlanC

Good grief! 



Cardinals5 said:


> Brooks chunky shawl-collared sweater, XL, $40.00 + shipping at Etsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/61660826/brooks-brothers-grey-merino-wool?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=Brooks+Brothers&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title


----------



## TheWGP

Johnstons of Elgin cashmere Made in Scotland, size Large, cream crewneck. 20 bucks + shipping BUY IT NOW. Ridiculous... would that it were an XL-XXL!


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> Good grief!


Didn't you get one almost exactly like this, albeit in ivory, about a year ago? Not BB, but awfully snazzy. I recall thinking how cool it was, then kicked myself for not jumping on one you pointed my way.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Were that it was a men's size...

Cards has apparently started something.



TheWGP said:


> Johnstons of Elgin cashmere Made in Scotland, size Large, cream crewneck. 20 bucks + shipping BUY IT NOW. Ridiculous... would that it were an XL-XXL!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I bit. Suppose I was upset that I missed the Orvis fair isle. Pretty convinced the seller listed it as "Misses" L wrongly, the chest size 38 is clear on the tag.



TheWGP said:


> Johnstons of Elgin cashmere Made in Scotland, size Large, cream crewneck. 20 bucks + shipping BUY IT NOW. Ridiculous... would that it were an XL-XXL!


----------



## 32rollandrock

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I bit. Suppose I was upset that I missed the Orvis fair isle. Pretty convinced the seller listed it as "Misses" L wrongly, the chest size 38 is clear on the tag.


I stand corrected. Enjoy.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> If it had a crew collar, I'd be all over it.
> 
> Seriously, Cards, how do you spot such things? I don't want to suggest you spend all waking hours on ebay, but...


Just saved searches for the rarer stuff



AlanC said:


> Good grief!


Bullet-proof. Might as well just carry a sheep around your neck



32rollandrock said:


> I stand corrected. Enjoy.


As in thrift stores, there are lots of men's sweaters listed as women's sweaters on eBay - I've started searching the women's sweaters occasionally because all the light colored shetlands (pink, purple, light green, yellow) are often mistakenly listed there.


----------



## The Rambler

the things one learns here ... but I am _not_ going to search womens sweaters on ebay :crazy:


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> the things one learns here ... but I am _not_ going to search womens sweaters on ebay :crazy:


Get in touch with your feminine side (or just wait for me to post them here :icon_smile_wink


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Get in touch with your feminine side (or just wait for me to post them here :icon_smile_wink


Oh, I'm in touch with my feminine side - she tells me I have more sweaters than a girl :biggrin2:.


----------



## 32rollandrock

The Rambler said:


> the things one learns here ... but I am _not_ going to search womens sweaters on ebay :crazy:


It is better than searching the racks in person at B&M thrift stores, which I am not proud to admit I have done more than once.


----------



## rabidawg

32rollandrock said:


> It is better than searching the racks in person at B&M thrift stores, which I am not proud to admit I have done more than once.


I've gotten some real eat-$**t looks when browsing for such things in the women's section. It's like getting between a bear and her cubs.


----------



## 32rollandrock

rabidawg said:


> I've gotten some real eat-$**t looks when browsing for such things in the women's section. It's like getting between a bear and her cubs.


True enough, but recall the alligator belt AlanC recently scored by going feminine.


----------



## rabidawg

32rollandrock said:


> True enough, but recall the alligator belt AlanC recently scored by going feminine.


Oh, I still do it. I just make sure to watch my back.


----------



## caravan70

32rollandrock said:


> It is better than searching the racks in person at B&M thrift stores, which I am not proud to admit I have done more than once.


I've checked women's sweater racks at thrift stores from time to time, but I always check the women's overcoat area (in places where there aren't unisex coat racks). Men's coats get misfiled there with stunning frequency.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Around here most cable knits, fais isles and shawl collars are racked in womens.

A surprising amount of tweed and madras sportcoats as well.


----------



## 32rollandrock

caravan70 said:


> I've checked women's sweater racks at thrift stores from time to time, but I always check the women's overcoat area (in places where there aren't unisex coat racks). Men's coats get misfiled there with stunning frequency.


That's been my experience, too.


----------



## straw sandals

*More filthy lucre*

Hello all,

Forgive my craven self-interest, but I have some interesting things up on eBay.

First, a J. Press wool and cashmere sweater. No bids (!) with half a day left. This sweater is a real "peach". It's very heavy, and the 5% cashmere makes it both warm and soft.

Second, an old J. Press sportcoat. I guessed that it's something like a 42R or 44S based on its chest size, but see the listing for exact measurements. Of interest to this forum, it's fully (yes, I double checked) canvassed with horn buttons, hand picked lapels, and a nice hooked vent.

Finally, a really old Brooks Brothers heavyweight tweed. 2/3, horn buttons, 1/4 lined with an interesting externally stitched straight vent (sorry, I inaccurately listed it as a hooked vent in the auction). It's a real beauty!


----------



## AlanC

Always check women's overcoats, belts and sweaters. I use the excuse that I'm looking for my wife, who has cashmere sweaters and, most recently, a Burberry made in Italy overcoat to show for it.



32rollandrock said:


> Didn't you get one almost exactly like this, albeit in ivory, about a year ago? Not BB, but awfully snazzy. I recall thinking how cool it was, then kicked myself for not jumping on one you pointed my way.


I did thrift a Polo RL ivory shawl collar right at a year ago, but it's not as cool as that BB. That's one of the best shawl collar sweaters I've ever seen.

Ben Silver has a very nice one right now for a downright reasonable (for them) ~$200.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> Always check women's overcoats, belts and sweaters. I use the excuse that I'm looking for my wife, who has cashmere sweaters and, most recently, a Burberry made in Italy overcoat to show for it.


I don't worry about excuses anymore. Stalking the aisles every day, usually in bow tie and suit, I already get enough stares.


----------



## Pugin

Walk-Over white bucks, 8.5 D. $48 BIN: https://www.etsy.com/listing/616718...vintage.clothing.men&ga_page=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title&filter[0]=vintage&filter[1]=clothing&filter[2]=men


----------



## AlanC

This was posted by ebay maven RJman at SF, but I thought everyone here should also bask in the awesomeness of .


----------



## DrMac

AlanC said:


> This was posted by ebay maven RJman at SF, but I thought everyone here should also bask in the awesomeness of .


If anyone else was as confused as I was about how awesome that cardigan is, this link might help.


----------



## The Rambler

Well, Vicuna is a rare and wonderful thing, but in the realm of things ordinary mortals can afford, Alpaca is wonderful and similar, as in pure Alpaca sweaters, hand -spun and hand- knit, available on labels such as Waliki.


----------



## AlanC

Alpaca?! You might as well wear burlap!

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5

Alright, now, what's that line from Sunset Boulevard? "As long as the lady's paying for it, why not take the vicuna?" (had to look it up)


----------



## palmettoking

This looks nice...


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Alright, now, what's that line from Sunset Boulevard? "As long as the lady's paying for it, why not take the vicuna?" (had to look it up)


good one - couldn't agree more, though it's one of the sleaziest moments in cinematic history!


----------



## catside

Harris tweed sack, patch pockets. Love tweed.



NOS Hanovers 9.5 narrow. Says cordovan but doubt:



Gorgeous. Actually on second look laceholes are pretty puffy. Experts?


----------



## Cardinals5

A while back I think I posted a Hilton for Abercrombie & Fitch sweater just to show evidence of early collaborations. Here's another label from the same combo - a Hilton for A&F suit tag (The suit is completely shot - just thought the tag was interesting)


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I can say the same with respect to pocket squares: they're usually hiding amongst the ladies silk scarves. Hey, I even scored what is obviously a men's Christian Dior silk/wool scarf while looking for pocket squares in the ladies section.


----------



## a pine tree

catside said:


> NOS Hanovers 9.5 narrow. Says cordovan but doubt:
> 
> Gorgeous. Actually on second look laceholes are pretty puffy. Experts?


Not an expert, but the seller is probably referring to the color. They don't look too "shelly" to me, but what do I know?


----------



## Orgetorix

AE Saratoga unmarked shell tassels, 7C:


----------



## C. Sharp

https://www.chipp2.com/blog/?p=86



Cardinals5 said:


> Alright, now, what's that line from Sunset Boulevard? "As long as the lady's paying for it, why not take the vicuna?" (had to look it up)


----------



## enginerd917

Three patch pocket BB sack (41R?)


Same seller, two patch pocket BB sack (41S?)


Both are BIN $56 shipped, didn't get a single bid on the last round so they were re-listed surprisingly with no price drop.


----------



## Cardinals5

I posted these in the shell game thread, but didn't want someone to miss this great deal

Florsheim imperial black shell longwings, 10E, BIN$59.99


----------



## Cardinals5

Unlined pigskin gloves with whip stitching, size 10.5 $14.99 on Etsy








https://www.etsy.com/listing/61498090/mens-vtg-size-105-medium-large-genuine?ref=sr_gallery_12&ga_search_query=mens+leather+gloves+&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title


----------



## hmmurdock

Thanks for the heads up on the longwings....they now have a new owner.


----------



## Cardinals5

hmmurdock said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the longwings....they now have a new owner.


My pleasure, let's just hope I was right about them being shell (I'm 99% sure)

Harris tweed 3/2 sack, 44" chest (42L?), $25.00 on Etsy








https://www.etsy.com/listing/618344...e=3&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Interesting vintage J. Bank shetland fleck tweed.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Mississippi Mud said:


> Interesting vintage J. Bank shetland fleck tweed.


For the long and lean... Should be a good buy for someone otherwise hard to fit.


----------



## catside

All buttons on, is this a 3/2 roll? Oh well it won't fit anyway.


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> I posted these in the shell game thread, but didn't want someone to miss this great deal
> 
> Florsheim imperial black shell longwings, 10E, BIN$59.99


i dont think these are shell.


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> Gotcha - I, too, really like those Alden suede tassels, but just can't justify another pair of shoes right now (especially since I'm bidding on the Ansewn venetian loafers currently on eBay).


I am in ownership of these now, and I'd part with them if anyone wants them.


----------



## MrZipper

GentlemanGeorge said:


> For the long and lean... Should be a good buy for someone otherwise hard to fit.


That would be mine in an instant if only the shoulders were an inch wider :-/


----------



## Mississippi Mud

MrZipper said:


> That would be mine in an instant if only the shoulders were an inch wider :-/


Yep. I was very disappointed when I read the shoulder measurement, too. It's a great vintage JAB, and I would have have bid if it fit.


----------



## hookem12387

MrZipper said:


> That would be mine in an instant if only the shoulders were an inch wider :-/


I've been contemplating buying it anyway, and just hoping the measurements are off! I only need an inch in the shoulder, as well. Plus, it looks nearly completely unstructured, which would be simply amazing.


----------



## 32rollandrock

A nice-looking English made cashmere sweater vest in a larger size for what is, for now, a low price:


----------



## G Charles Blue

^thanks for the heads-up 32rollandrock! )


----------



## mack11211

*TRAD ITEMS CLOSING SUNDAY NIGHT!*

Many items of interest this week.

Many are trad; others are simply in the zone.

Standouts include several items Brooks and Press, including one NEW deadstock BB Makers B/D shirt. Also check the Bladen tweed coat.

These are among over 200 items on offer right now in auctions closing Sunday night EST:

TIES

POLO Ralph Lauren ANCIENT SILK MADDER blue SILK TIE

BROOKS BROTHERS England red HOLIDAY PLAID NECK TIE

PAUL STUART England WOVEN SILK MEDALLION TIE

CHIPP new york classic trad blue green SILK REPP TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren elegant SILK PRINT DRESS TIE

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad orange SILK REPP TIE 3.25"

Rich GREEN STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

POLO Ralph Lauren UNLINED red & gold SILK REPP TIE 3.5"

BROOKS BROTHERS red green blue DEEP PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS Italy STEEPLECHASE WOVEN SILK TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

NEW FACONNABLE breuer Italy SILK PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

RBS royal bank of scotland ELEGANT SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW trad BLOOMINGDALES scotland LAMBSWOOL TIE 3" skinny

SHIRTS

casual

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

GEORGE STAFFORD staffords classic SHOOTING SHIRT sz XL

dress

CHARLES TYRWHITT slim fit PINK BLUE PLAID SHIRT 15.5 36

TURNBULL & ASSER England F?W PLAID SHIRT 15.5 in 39 cm

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad WHITE OXFORD SHIRT 16.5 33

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad BLUE STRIPE BD SHIRT 16

GITMAN BROS usa classic ORANGE MICROPLAID SHIRT 15.5 34

TURNBULL & ASSER England FRENCH BLU MTM SHIRT 16in 41cm

SWEATER

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

J PRESS japan BLUE FLANNEL double breasted COAT 34S

PAUL STUART Southwick trad STRIPED TWEED COAT 36S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMEL HAIR SACK COAT 40L

PAUL STUART new york RICHLY COLORFUL TWEED COAT 42 R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMEL HAIR COAT 42 R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMEL HAIR plaid COAT 42R

POLO Ralph Lauren THROAT LATCH TWEED COAT 40 41 42 L

NEW POLO ralph lauren BLUE OXFORD CLOTH COAT 42L

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad STRIPE TWEED SACK COAT 42L

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY BLACK TWEED COAT 44R

BROOKS BROTHERS trad GRAY CAMEL HAIR COAT 44 45R

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS summer SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

DUNHILL tailors bespoke SHEPHERDS CHECK PLAID COAT 42 L

BULLOCK & JONES san francisco usa CASHMERE COAT 42S

HUGO BOSS Germany GREEN & BROWN CORD COAT 42L

HICKEY FREEMAN rich COLOR PLAID COAT 40 41 42 R

BLADEN england scotland SAXONY TWEED COAT 42 S

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY barneys ny BLUE BLAZER 40 L

POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 46L

SUITS

CUSTOM SHOP martin greenfield STRIPED FLANNEL SUIT 40L
.
PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

MIDDISHADE usa classic trad plaid SACK SUIT 44S

BROOKS BROTHERS golden fleece HAND TAILORED SUIT 48L

All auctions close Sunday night.

for now, find them all here:


----------



## hookem12387

^ That camel hair jacket is gorgeous, out of my price range and perhaps a hair too big, but gorgeous (weird that the shoulders are too big at 40L)

Hope someone here gets it!


----------



## CMDC

Somebody please buy these. They are essentially Florsheim's version of the Alden AWW, without the crepe soles. Exact same design.


----------



## catside

^Difficult size.


----------



## Orgetorix

AE Cambridge, 10D, probably unmarked shell, $9.99 starting price:


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> AE Cambridge, 10D, probably unmarked shell, $9.99 starting price:


"Retailed for way over $100 new"!


----------



## hmmurdock

Orgetorix said:


> AE Cambridge, 10D, probably unmarked shell, $9.99 starting price:


I'm guessing somebody on these boards must have grabbed those....they just went for a song and dance at only $55.


----------



## catside

Darn, I was busy at work!


----------



## martinchristopher

NWT Hickey Freeman for the smaller man


----------



## martinchristopher

*Vintage Brroks Brothers Shawl Collar Sweater*


----------



## a pine tree

Drats, XL is far too big. I could really use one of these now that it's a bit chilly!
Looks nice, though.


----------



## 32rollandrock

a pine tree said:


> Drats, XL is far too big. I could really use one of these now that it's a bit chilly!
> Looks nice, though.


Yeah, but...

Bidding is up to $35 with two days left. It's missing a button. It's the wrong color (ivory being preferred).

I have seen better bargains, alas, none snatched by me. There was one just a few days ago for $40 that was knock-me-over on etsy. This, I think, will go for a fair price, but it will not likely be a steal. Not to take away from this sweater--it is fine quality. Full disclosure: I am not bidding.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

In my experince sweaters on ebay usually go pretty cheap, with shawls being the exception.


----------



## Cardinals5

32rollandrock said:


> Yeah, but...
> 
> Bidding is up to $35 with two days left. It's missing a button. It's the wrong color (ivory being preferred).


Here's the secret: While the hounds are baying at Brooks, I lie awaiting the elusive Big Game - the ivory McGeorge!

Ho hum, wrong size for me, so I'll post it here, size 44 (32roll'n'rock has first dibs since this is his size)








()


----------



## unmodern

And while we're on the subject...

XL thick Orvis cardigan, denim blue


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Cardinals5 said:


> Here's the secret: While the hounds are baying at Brooks, I lie awaiting the elusive Big Game - the ivory McGeorge!
> 
> Ho hum, wrong size for me, so I'll post it here, size 44 (32roll'n'rock has first dibs since this is his size)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ()


There are actually a few more McGeorges on the bay currently though none as nice as this.


----------



## catside

Cardinals5 said:


> Here's the secret: While the hounds are baying at Brooks, I lie awaiting the elusive Big Game - the ivory McGeorge!
> 
> Ho hum, wrong size for me, so I'll post it here, size 44 (32roll'n'rock has first dibs since this is his size)


Is anybody bidding here?


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*Southwick- New with Tags*


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> Is anybody bidding here?


Appreciate Cards looking out for me, but I'm not sure this is the right one. Doesn't appear to be a shawl collar. Now, if I could cross the McGeorge with the Orvis...

And leave out "Scoutland." Sheesh.


----------



## catside

I think these are shell, but they need TLC


----------



## srivats

catside said:


> I think these are shell, but they need TLC


Those may be corrected grain -- beware.


----------



## frosejr

catside said:


> I think these are shell, but they need TLC


I don't think these are shell, and they need more than TLC, even if they are. They are scratched up pretty good, and have been badly half-soled and re-heeled.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Those Florsheims aren't shell, and they've been sitting on the Bay unsold for the last 4 months.


----------



## catside

^Good enough. Thx.


----------



## TheWGP

Posted this in a necro from 2002 on SF, and thought I'd cross post here in case that thread gets deleted for, well, being eight years old. Slightly edited to account more for the Trad board.

EBAY FOR MENS CLOTHING, THE QUICK AND DIRTY VERSION
Be expecting some duds - it's part of the Ebay process, honestly. But if you have the stomach for it and don't mind occasionally reselling, you can do very, very, very well on Ebay. $20 Charvet ties? yep, got that. $50 Alden shells? yep, got that. $40 Chipp blazer/J Press suit/whatever you desire? yessirree. There's plenty of stories of amazing Ebay scores on these boards. The thing is, it's all in knowing what you're doing and knowing what you're looking for, and accepting some level of risk for the great rewards possible.

Not to rant, but the most important things are, in some general order:

1) your fit/sizing - know it, learn it, love it - don't budge from it - and this means measurements. For that matter, don't always trust the seller's measurements - use some common sense, and don't completely discount the tagged size just as a data point. Remember that sizes used to run a tad smaller than they do today, shrinkage may have occurred (especially relevant for vintage sweaters / shirts) and some brands have a built in tendency (e.g. Brooks runs a bit full in general). For shoes, seriously, because of welt differences on THE SAME SHOES, don't screw with measurements - just do your homework about the maker and last fit - you'll be able to tell fairly decently for most brands, though some educated guesswork is always going to be there. Do your homework = you can nail your fit better. 

2) labels and styles - research, research, research. Don't buy some 70's Zegna or darted store-label crap because you don't know better. Doing your homework avoids this.

3) Authenticity - this is really part of the above, labels/styles research research research. If you know what the real thing looks like, it will be obvious what the bad fakes are. I will share this, though: brands that are niche and/or probably not well known outside SF do. not. get faked. Seen a fake 80's Zegna/Gucci/Armani tie? sure. Seen a fake Kiton? Fake J Press or Brooks Brothers? Not so much - not at all, in fact. Also, what fakes there are, are ALMOST ALL NWT/new listed - buying something "pre-owned" is much much more likely to be authentic. I've purchased hundreds of things on ebay - never once gotten a fake. The important thing is that you put in the research and legwork yourself - never trust the seller to do it for you. If you have doubts or questions, don't hesitate to ask here, so long as you're not constantly posting and making an ass out of yourself. The people here really do like to help with this kind of thing, and will sometimes come together to identify fakes sellers, even ones with high positive feedback due to other sales or uninformed customers - a great example is the Brioni ties from Lebanon (note: don't buy Brioni from overseas, honestly). Doing your homework helps you make sure you buy authentic items.

4) Items not as described - don't put up with it. At the same time, don't be a perfectionist asshole. Please. Most sellers really are trying to give you all the information (though some are not - watch yourself!) but at some point it is your responsibility to know what you are buying. Make use of the Ebay protection policies if needed - but talk to your seller first if you're even considering that! Doing your homework before you buy saves you from a world of trouble and aggravation later.


----------



## TheWGP

Doublepost edit.


----------



## tradfan207

+1 Thanks for the valuable information WGP. I have been getting most of my items on the Bay and have intuitively stuck to these same rules.


----------



## catside

What an interesting wingtip shoe, 10.5. Is it really from 50ies?


----------



## Cardinals5

catside said:


> What an interesting wingtip shoe, 10.5. Is it really from 50ies?


The style looks a bit later than the 1950s and the quality looks middling. The only interesting features to my eye are the all black leather soles and the unusually shallow "W" shape. Also, the name "Prescription Footwear" makes me think they are some kind of early orthopedic shoe.


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*New Hickey Freeman Sportcoats- Really Small Sizes*


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Hmmm....Prescription Footwear....Are you diabetic?

It seems some sellers find the '50s a convenient decade to move "old-fashioned" shoes; maybe, but I doubt it.



catside said:


> What an interesting wingtip shoe, 10.5. Is it really from 50ies?


----------



## catside

^ No, I am fine. However, the prescription part makes the shoe interesting if it is indeed 50ies.


----------



## greekgeek

catside said:


> What an interesting wingtip shoe, 10.5. Is it really from 50ies?


Looks n reads like an old pair of Alden shoes on the Modified last. Sizing info appears in the Alden font as well.


----------



## TheWGP

Those are definitely Aldens. No way are they that old, either - the seller is probably just trolling for Japanese buyers.


----------



## medPtrad

These sleeves are too short for me, but if anybody is looking for a pair of J Press patch pocket OCBD in 17x33:



mP


----------



## Starch

TheWGP said:


> Those are definitely Aldens. No way are they that old, either - the seller is probably just trolling for Japanese buyers.


Agree. Foot Balance is Alden's orthopedic line. I don't know the history of their various logos, but I believe they use the logo shown on underside of the heel today.


----------



## catside

^Sold for 160. One wonders if it is a function of being featured here and identified as an Alden.


----------



## brantley11

Yes, it happens everytime.



catside said:


> ^Sold for 160. One wonders if it is a function of being featured here and identified as an Alden.


----------



## Dragoon

Never liked "tattle tales" and have tried to avoid it myself. However, it is annoying to have saved searchs on ebay and listings come up for Cole Haan (Alden) or Bruno Magli 11E Alden.

Ever rat anybody out to the bay?


----------



## catside

Not a big deal really. Magli Alden is a little far out. For example Hanover (Alden) would be closer in context. If you are so miffed then complain. It is a platform we all share.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I think those are aldens.

I had a very similar pair (incidentally as far as rubber soles go, those black footbalance ones are great).

They were an odd size, I listed them here for, I think, $25.
Ended up putting them on ebay and getting a surprising $150 for them.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Anybody here get those made in England Cole-Haan suede tassels? I had my eye on them, but I just couldn't justify the expense right now.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers Made in England Duffle, sz 40, over at SF


----------



## CMDC

^Would I be correct to guess that that Duffle was made for BB by Gloverall? The one I'm wearing today is an exact duplicate, including the tartan pattern for the lining.


----------



## rabidawg

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Anybody here get those made in England Cole-Haan suede tassels? I had my eye on them, but I just couldn't justify the expense right now.


The most recent listing was an eBay flip. They went for $31 the first time around.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Wish I'd seen them then.



rabidawg said:


> The most recent listing was an eBay flip. They went for $31 the first time around.


----------



## palmettoking

Is this darted? I can't tell, and there's only ten minutes left.


----------



## MrZipper

palmettoking said:


> Is this darted? I can't tell, and there's only ten minutes left.


Nope. Undarted.


----------



## palmettoking

Thanks. Wow somebody really wanted that one. Oh well.


----------



## MrZipper

palmettoking said:


> Thanks. Wow somebody really wanted that one. Oh well.


No kidding! Better luck next time!


----------



## Orgetorix

AE Cambridge shell brogues, 9.5C, $74.99 starting bid: 

Can't tell if they've been resoled or the soles just painted black, but I suspect the latter based on the minimal creasing to the uppers.


----------



## rabidawg

Orgetorix said:


> AE Cambridge unmarked shell brogues, 9.5C, $74.99 starting bid:


The seller may have edited the listing. The title and description states "Shell Cordovan."


----------



## Pentheos

Orgetorix said:


> AE Cambridge shell brogues, 9.5C, $74.99 starting bid:
> 
> Can't tell if they've been resoled or the soles just painted black, but I suspect the latter based on the minimal creasing to the uppers.


I like how they painted the soles black to get higher bids, but forgot to do the heels.


----------



## enginerd917

Not shell, but some nice AP Wright longwings 10 D/B


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Was somebody looking for a Bean Norwegian in medium the other day?

Anyway, here it is:


----------



## palmettoking

Is this truly black or just a very dark navy? If it's navy I'm all over it.


----------



## catside

Superb loafers, can't tell if they are shell but really does not matter. This brand is Alden level quality.


----------



## rabidawg

catside said:


> Superb loafers, can't tell if they are shell but really does not matter. This brand is Alden level quality.


I'd suggest PM'ing AlanC directly if anyone is interested in those. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## BostonBrahmain

*Lot of 3 Robert Talbot Ties*


----------



## catside

rabidawg said:


> I'd suggest PM'ing AlanC directly if anyone is interested in those. :icon_smile_wink:


So! he is the guilty party! Where does he find something like that is a mystery to me.


----------



## AlanC

Yes, I am the guilty party. I've finally gotten around to listing some extra shoes. All are narrow width, some have been offered here in the past with no takers. The narrow width club is a lonely one. I have a wider audience on ebay.

Those Nettletons are not shell, however, they are very nice. I actually bought those on ebay some time back, but they never fit me well, so I never actually wore them. As I have shell Aldens and A&E tassels there's no need to keep these around.

I do have a pair of . I believe them to be Johnston & Murphy. They were too small for me. I can do 9C/9.5B, but 9B is almost always too small.



catside said:


> Superb loafers, can't tell if they are shell but really does not matter. This brand is Alden level quality.





rabidawg said:


> I'd suggest PM'ing AlanC directly if anyone is interested in those. :icon_smile_wink:





catside said:


> So! he is the guilty party! Where does he find something like that is a mystery to me.


And here is something in which I have no financial interest, and that I would be tempted to buy were it smaller.

Abercrombie & Fitch (hear me out) , Made in England. Tagged XL, but would fit a L.


----------



## Sir Cingle

It's out of season, but a good deal for anyone interested:

Cable Car Clothiers bucket hat sized L; BIN $14.99 + SH.


----------



## Dr. D

Too big for me, but here's a 3/2 green jacket with patch pockets:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Right size for me but I'm saving for the aforementioned boots.

Beautiful C & J for RL wingtips: "Dark Brown Cordovan" the descriptions says.


----------



## a pine tree

Dr. D said:


> Too big for me, but here's a 3/2 green jacket with patch pockets:


This same jacket (in a 38, I believe) was floating around on the thrift for about 3 or 4 months a while back. I wonder if it ever got sold...


----------



## mack11211

*Numerous trad items on ebay -- Press, Chipp, BB OCBD, etc.*

Dear Folks:

This week I am selling a large number of items that are either trad or in the trad zone. I like the ties especially - silk repps and shantungs, cotton madras, wool challis prints - here they all are.

What follows is only a selection; the full array is found through a link at the bottom of the post.

TIES.

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren RED&BLUE businesslike SILK TIE

POLO Ralph Lauren ANCIENT SILK MADDER blue SILK TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren elegant SILK PRINT DRESS TIE

NEW JOHN HENRY England SAXONY WOOL STRIPE TIE 2.5"

Rare 1960s NBC 'snake logo" blue SILK SATIN TIE 2.75"

NEW $140 SEIZE SUR VINGT Italy STRIPED SILK TIE 2.75"

NEW STEVEN ALAN usa STRIPE SILK TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad orange SILK REPP TIE 3.25"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

Rich GREEN STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

J PRESS classic trad INDIA MADRAS plaid TIE 3.4"

NEW J PRESS England SILK SHANTUNG STRIPE TIE 3.4" 
.
POLO Ralph Lauren UNLINED red & gold SILK REPP TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

HARVEY ASHTON England GREEN PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5"

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren BANKERLY woven SILK TIE 3.75"

Wonderful HAND MADE STRIPED SILK WOOL TIE 3.75"

CAFE COTON france RICH COLOR SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.75"

SHIRTS

FREDERIC THEAK England WINGTIP COLLAR FORMAL SHIRT 15.5

BROOKS BROTHERS usa trad BLU B/D OXFORD SHIRT 15.5 33

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

SWEATERS

BROOKS BROTHERS Scotland SHETLAND SWEATER sz 42 or M

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

SPORT COATS & BLAZERS

GRIFFON ivy league trad BLUE GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S

rare detail ST IVES usa BOLD PLAID SPORT COAT 40 S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad D/B BLUE BLAZER 40 R

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY barneys ny BLUE BLAZER 40 L

SOUTHWICK usa classic navy BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 S

NEW POLO ralph lauren BLUE OXFORD CLOTH COAT 42L

DUNHILL tailors bespoke SHEPHERDS CHECK PLAID COAT 42 L

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CUSTOM OLIVE LINEN COAT 42XL

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

1960s JAMES W. BELL nyc custom BESPOKE STRIPED COAT 44

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY BLACK TWEED COAT 44R

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

POLO SPORT ralph lauren SUMMER BLU BLAZER 44L us 54L eu

POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 46L

RALPH LAUREN chaps BARNEYS NY blue d/b BLAZER 44 XL

SUITS

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

MIDDISHADE usa classic trad plaid SACK SUIT 44S

PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

FORMAL WEAR

Extremely Rare 1940 OXXFORD MORNING COAT sz 38

Superb rare 1940 FR TRIPLER midnight blue DRESS SUIT 38

SHOES

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl EDWARD GREEN blk PUMPS 8

GRENSON england BENCH MADE TASSEL LOAFERS 8 M us

All auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:


----------



## fiddler

Cheaney longwings, the starting bid is a little high, but they are in excellent condition.


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS British Walker shell cordovan longwings, 10EEE (presumably 10EEE) for BIN$125 - PLEASE CONTACT SELLER ABOUT SIZING - since they obviously are using the sizing off an incorrect box)

















https://www.etsy.com/listing/63602790/wow-never-worn-in-the-box-vintage-1950s?ref=sr_list_6&ga_search_query=mens+loafers&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title


----------



## The Rambler

^ Wow!


----------



## catside

fiddler said:


> Cheaney longwings, the starting bid is a little high, but they are in excellent condition.


Will post almost the same thing in wingtip 55 CONUS, please PM me if interested.


----------



## hookem12387

catside said:


> Will post almost the same thing in wingtip 55 CONUS, please PM me if interested.


size?


----------



## catside

Same. 8.5. Photos to come later tonight at sales forum with couple other shoes I bought and did not fit me. Trades welcome.

At Sales forum: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...len-Edmonds-Bruno-Magli-Barrie-Cheaney-Church


----------



## rabidawg

What size are you and what are you looking for, for trade purposes?


----------



## catside

I am actually a 9 wide. Can wear 9.5 and 10 with an insert. BTW do you think those 10 EEE up will be huge for me. i do not know the cut of this brand. I really want them.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

The stated size is definitely NOT the actual size, but unfortunately not mine either. The style numbers she gave to me are:

110 0216061 1 B/D 2001

where ******1 1 B/D is probably 11 B/D

She also said the insole measures 11.75, which I assume is close enough to accurate to assume 11 is probably right.



Cardinals5 said:


> NOS British Walker shell cordovan longwings, 10EEE (presumably 10EEE) for BIN$125 - PLEASE CONTACT SELLER ABOUT SIZING - since they obviously are using the sizing off an incorrect box)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/63602790/wow-never-worn-in-the-box-vintage-1950s?ref=sr_list_6&ga_search_query=mens+loafers&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title


----------



## catside

^What a shame. Back on the trail, then. These are really beautiful.


----------



## AlanC

GentlemanGeorge said:


> The stated size is definitely NOT the actual size, but unfortunately not mine either. The style numbers she gave to me are:
> 
> 110 0216061 1 B/D 2001
> 
> where ******1 1 B/D is probably 11 B/D.


Pardon my pedanticism, but I suspect it's probably the "110" that gives you the size, although the point is moot as it's 11 either way.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

AlanC said:


> Pardon my pedanticism, but I suspect it's probably the "110" that gives you the size, although the point is moot as it's 11 either way.


Correction well taken, thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> Pardon my pedanticism, but I suspect it's probably the "110" that gives you the size, although the point is moot as it's 11 either way.


I would make a Spinal Tap reference, but...


----------



## AlanC

^Turn it all the way up!


----------



## a pine tree

...but this one goes to 11.


----------



## CMC

RL Darltons, 10/10.5:


----------



## MidWestTrad

Beautiful shoes...just a shade small!



Mississippi Mud said:


> Right size for me but I'm saving for the aforementioned boots.
> 
> Beautiful C & J for RL wingtips: "Dark Brown Cordovan" the descriptions says.


----------



## TheWGP

I see someone else has an email alert for any Darltons  There was a par in 12 recently that I opted not to snag out of fiscal prudence and concern they'd be too large. To be honest, I like seeing the used Darltons better than the new ones - I love how they wear / age.


----------



## hookem12387

CMC said:


> RL Darltons, 10/10.5:


I'm sure they'll sell for a small fortune, but Darltons are, IMO, the best shoes going bar none.


----------



## catside

MidWestTrad said:


> Beautiful shoes...just a shade small!


Every shoe this seller sells is worn less than ten times! I wonder how he can tell.:wink2:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

catside said:


> Every shoe this seller sells is worn less than ten times! I wonder how he can tell.:wink2:


That's what a heel counter does, didn't you know?


----------



## The Rambler

GentlemanGeorge said:


> That's what a heel counter does, didn't you know?


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

Here's some spam for my current auctions:

These end Tuesday evening:











These end Thursday:



Women's sweaters


----------



## catside

Since Alan does not have anything at 10.5, I really like these two. Reasonable price, Nettleton longwings. I simply have too many non-fitting shoes as you can see in the sales forum. I was still going to bid)


----------



## AlanC

LabelKing has a great NOS Ballantyne cashmere cardigan, size 44 for $150 over at SF. He has a couple of other cashmeres, too, but the cardigan is the pick of the litter.

And just a few of the remaining. Act fast.


----------



## TheWGP

The shoehorns are now sold out.  I snagged one from an earlier run; was going to get another but oh well. I'm sure he made a small fortune off these, since he sold I think over 200 of them - but they were a fabulous deal, especially considering BB sells a slightly smaller horn for $48!


----------



## G Charles Blue

This appears to be a nice Italian toggle coat at a BIN of $99.00, size M (52" chest) . . .


----------



## BostonBrahmain

NWT Hickey Freeman small size suit


----------



## DrMac

TheWGP said:


> The shoehorns are now sold out.  I snagged one from an earlier run; was going to get another but oh well. I'm sure he made a small fortune off these, since he sold I think over 200 of them - but they were a fabulous deal, especially considering BB sells a slightly smaller horn for $48!


Anybody know of a place to find a similar shoehorn for a similar price? I'd love to have one in that style, but am not too keen on BB's price.


----------



## palmettoking

https://www.duluthtrading.com/searc...ature=product_1&kw=shoehorn&processor=content
May be a little more "rugged" looking, but a shoehorn is a shoehorn.


----------



## catside

Hanover boots. NOS. 8.5


----------



## rabidawg

Nice vintage BB tan shetland sweater. Listed under the women's section, but it's tagged a 42 and measures 21" P2P. $20 BIN.


----------



## a pine tree

AlanC said:


> And just a few of the remaining. Act fast.


Wow. Sold for less than $5 :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## TheWGP

a pine tree said:


> Wow. Sold for less than $5 :icon_headagainstwal


The price was always $17 each shipped - he sold the first round via PM's at SF and when he went to Ebay he moved the bulk of the price to shipping so as to save on fees. So not $5 straight up... but still ridiculous. Sadly, I know of nowhere else to obtain such horns at such prices, though they may exist.


----------



## a pine tree

TheWGP said:


> The price was always $17 each shipped - he sold the first round via PM's at SF and when he went to Ebay he moved the bulk of the price to shipping so as to save on fees. So not $5 straight up... but still ridiculous. Sadly, I know of nowhere else to obtain such horns at such prices, though they may exist.


Oh, he did *that* type of deal. Well, still extremely underpriced. Does anyone know for a fact that they were legitimate horn? Seems fishy. Thus, the fish icon that I've always wanted to utilize: ic12337:


----------



## brantley11

I have found several unmarked shell in 10 and 10.5 today. I would like to call dibs in away and ask that if you find them please do not post them here. Thanks.


----------



## AlanC

^Angelicboris is a good seller, so I'm sure the items are legitimate. At least I hope so as I bought one (haven't gotten it yet, but it has shipped).


----------



## hookem12387

brantley11 said:


> I have found several unmarked shell in 10 and 10.5 today. I would like to call dibs in away and ask that if you find them please do not post them here. Thanks.


 If you decide any of the 10.5's are disliked, send them my way?


----------



## brantley11

Surely. I have two pair of shells that did not fit me up on the bay right now, one 10 and one 11. They are both Allen Edmonds.



hookem12387 said:


> If you decide any of the 10.5's are disliked, send them my way?


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> ^Angelicboris is a good seller, so I'm sure the items are legitimate. At least I hope so as I bought one (haven't gotten it yet, but it has shipped).


Received mine - they're real - and a fantastic deal at his prices.


----------



## Nice Nice

What appear to be vintage, NOS slim-fit BB OCBDs, for $20. Available in both 15 and 16 necks (sleeve unspecified).


----------



## hookem12387

Sleeves are unfortunately 34 (I'm a 35, so just off!).


Nice Nice said:


> What appear to be vintage, NOS slim-fit BB OCBDs, for $20. Available in both 15 and 16 necks (sleeve unspecified).


----------



## lancerlv2

Giorgio Armani jacket- 44L

Ralph Lauren jacket- 42L

Oscar De La Renta- 48L


----------



## lancerlv2

Burberry Jacket- 46R



Hickey-Freeman Jacket Lambswool- 44R


----------



## rabidawg

lancerlv2, you seem to have missed the point of this thread and the aesthetic of this forum. And you really should disclose that the auctions linked are your own.


----------



## Pentheos

brantley11 said:


> I have found several unmarked shell in 10 and 10.5 today. I would like to call dibs in away and ask that if you find them please do not post them here. Thanks.


Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## lancerlv2

rabidawg said:


> lancerlv2, you seem to have missed the point of this thread and the aesthetic of this forum. And you really should disclose that the auctions linked are your own.


Im sorry about that. I didnt intend to misrepresent anything. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## rabidawg

lancerlv2 said:


> Im sorry about that. I didnt intend to misrepresent anything. Thanks for pointing that out.


Apologies for being blunt. I should have directed you to the Sales Forum.


----------



## AlanC

^^I think self listing auctions is fine so long as it's disclosed. I just did it above, in fact. I think most of us would like to buy from other members if possible.



Nice Nice said:


> What appear to be vintage, NOS slim-fit BB OCBDs, for $20. Available in both 15 and 16 necks (sleeve unspecified).


Thanks, just got the 16s! Now let's hope they're actually slim fits or look for them in the exchange.


----------



## rabidawg

AlanC said:


> ^^I think self listing auctions is fine so long as it's disclosed. I just did it above, in fact. I think most of us would like to buy from other members if possible.


I don't disagree with this.


----------



## rabidawg

DrMac said:


> Anybody know of a place to find a similar shoehorn for a similar price? I'd love to have one in that style, but am not too keen on BB's price.


BB's horns are $28.80 today.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...=AS-SHOWN&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## TheWGP

That 28.80 price is pretty good for the horns - I'd say it's a fair price. If you go in-store to buy one (as you should to avoid shipping, if you can) make sure you look at several horns before selecting one - I briefly looked at the horn shoehorns before getting a leather-wrapped one at the last 25% off sale, and there were two horns with that same pricetag - but one was at least four or five inches longer than the other! Caveat emptor, as always.

Just a note - just noticed that today only their shoe trees are 16.80 - also a nice price. Their trees are made by Rochester and are of good solid quality.


----------



## palmettoking

For the 12 Narrows out there: (WHY CAN'T THESE BE D's?!?)


----------



## HalfLegend

This isn't mine but I feel like this is just too good to let go. It's a size to big for me but: 

From what I know of the label I think this is a good price? Correct me if I'm wrong..


----------



## hookem12387

HalfLegend said:


> This isn't mine but I feel like this is just too good to let go. It's a size to big for me but:
> 
> From what I know of the label I think this is a good price? Correct me if I'm wrong..


My size, but I'm guessing if it was real it would be gone at $40.


----------



## HalfLegend

hookem12387 said:


> My size, but I'm guessing if it was real it would be gone at $40.


I had the sneaking suspicion as well...as my dad always says, if you think it is a steal, it was probably stolen to begin with.


----------



## frosejr

palmettoking said:


> For the 12 Narrows out there: (WHY CAN'T THESE BE D's?!?)


You're telling me. I take a 12B in vintage Nettletons, but I don't think I can squeeze into shoes THAT narrow.


----------



## TheWGP

It's not - I've seen some of the [email protected] shirts in a thrift, did some quick research on my phone, and passed on all of them. They're the usual Asian crap. It's just that [email protected] is completely trying to abuse the Brioni name.


----------



## HalfLegend

Ah, so its real, just like...the 346 vs the 1818.


----------



## hookem12387

TheWGP said:


> It's not - I've seen some of the [email protected] shirts in a thrift, did some quick research on my phone, and passed on all of them. They're the usual Asian crap. It's just that [email protected] is completely trying to abuse the Brioni name.


 Got it. Gracias


----------



## catside

Is this?


----------



## HalfLegend

catside said:


> Is this?


Gorgeous shoes.. great price. Oh, I wish they wernt gonna be over $100 by the end of the week... I need some nice shoes!


----------



## frosejr

catside said:


> Is this?


If you are asking is this shell, the answer is yes.


----------



## catside

^ I thought so. Very nice.


----------



## DrMac

Guys, I would really appreciate it if you could keep your eyes open for a pair of Florsheim Royal Imperial burgundy shell cordovan in a 10.5 B. I'd be willing to pay a little more for a pair of shoes in great condition.


----------



## catside

Did you do an eBay search? There are several 10.5, with a memory foam insert they become B and more comfortable too.


----------



## caravan70

Anyone need a Chipp tuxedo?



18" shoulders, 44" chest, 40" x 29".


----------



## DrMac

catside said:


> Did you do an eBay search? There are several 10.5, with a memory foam insert they become B and more comfortable too.


I'm really hoping for a 10.5 B; I have an 11 B and other than being a little bit too long it is perfect. I also should have specified I'm looking for longwings. And I suppose an equivalent Nettleton would serve me just as well.


----------



## Charles Saturn

I have a general ebay question. If an item is listed only as a buy it now, without a make me offer button, is that it, no negotiations. Obviously, I am new to the process. Thanks.


----------



## dwebber18

You are correct, if the only option is buy it now, that is the only price the seller is willing to accept.


----------



## rabidawg

Charles Saturn said:


> I have a general ebay question. If an item is listed only as a buy it now, without a make me offer button, is that it, no negotiations. Obviously, I am new to the process. Thanks.


No. You can always send a message to the seller with any offer you'd like to make (use the "ask the seller a question" button). The seller can decide whether to accept the offer or not, and change the price of their BIN listing to allow you to buy at the offer price. Some will deal and some won't. But such offers are very common.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Another question, when you take measurements do you pull the garment tight at all, or do you measure just how it lays. Thanks again.


----------



## rabidawg

More how it lays than stretched. There's a good pictorial guide here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Tutorials/AndrewHarrisEBayMeasurement.htm


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

rabidawg said:


> No. You can always send a message to the seller with any offer you'd like to make (use the "ask the seller a question" button). The seller can decide whether to accept the offer or not, and change the price of their BIN listing to allow you to buy at the offer price. Some will deal and some won't. But such offers are very common.


+1! Rabidawg is totally right: especially for BIN, you never how long an item may have been languishing and the seller may be willing to get rid of it.

To a certain extent, the same may hold true of the "best offer" BINs: I bought something earlier this week with what I thought was an unreasonable offer and I got the item for 50% off. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Just know that the system restricts you to 3 best offers.


----------



## Starch

caravan70 said:


> Anyone need a Chipp tuxedo?
> 
> 18" shoulders, 44" chest, 40" x 29".


While the pictures are so awful it's hard to tell much of anything, that doesn't seem to be a tuxedo (except for the pants).


----------



## caravan70

Starch said:


> While the pictures are so awful it's hard to tell much of anything, that doesn't seem to be a tuxedo (except for the pants).


The top does look a little like a morning coat... wasn't really sure what to call that ensemble.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Pringle wool argyle sweater, sized 44; $24.99 BIN


----------



## TheWGP

Bills Khakis pleated, size 30, NWT unhemmed: 29.95. Not Ebay, but might as well be!

https://www.virtualclotheshorse.com/index.php?page=shop/flypage&product_id=746734&category_id=375d7c7130c71f3dc5240516e7e91252


----------



## Cardinals5

Anyone moonlighting as a train engineer?

Chipp train emblematic 3/2 sack


----------



## mack11211

Dear Folks:

Many items this week that are either trad or in the trad zone. I am the seller.

There are ties in silk foulard and repp, and in wool challis.

There are buttondown oxford shirts from Brooks and flannel ones from many other makers.

There are many sack and/or tweed and flannel coats in a wide size range, as well as sack suits from Brooks and Press.

There is even a Press tweed top coat, and a pair of formal pumps for holiday black tie events.

Note that these are selected from over 250 ebay listings; for the full array there is a link below.

This is the forum-specific selection:

TIES

PAIR of TWO (2) ENGLAND SILK FOULARD Butterfly BOW TIES

NEW JOHN HENRY England SAXONY WOOL STRIPE TIE 2.5"

NEW $140 SEIZE SUR VINGT Italy STRIPED SILK TIE 2.75"

Classic trad ENGLAND WOOL CHALLIS NECK TIE 2.75" narrow

Classic PAUL STUART Italy GREEN PAISLEY SILK TIE 3"

NEW STEVEN ALAN usa STRIPE SILK TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

NWT GITMAN Bros Italy BLACK SILK KNIT sq end TIE 3.25"

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

Rich GREEN STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

BRICKSHED HOUSE England WOOL CHALLIS PRINT TIE 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS England RED GOLD PAISLEY TIE 3.4"

J PRESS classic trad INDIA MADRAS plaid TIE 3.4"

NEW J PRESS England SILK SHANTUNG STRIPE TIE 3.4"

NEW LOCHCARRON Scotland MACKENZIE PLAID wool TIE 3.5"

NEW LOWELL HOUSE Harvard CRIMSON SILK TIE 3.5"
.
POLO Ralph Lauren UNLINED red & gold SILK REPP TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

HARVEY ASHTON England GREEN PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5"

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

NEW JIM THOMPSON Thailand ELEPHANT PRINT SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT golden GIRAFFE NECK TIE 3.75

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT blue GIRAFFE NECK TIE 3.75"

NEW WM CHELSEA crimson FAITHFUL DOG silk NECK TIE 4"

SHIRTS
dress

FREDERIC THEAK England WINGTIP COLLAR FORMAL SHIRT 15.5

DAVIDE CENCI Orian Italy COLORFUL FLANNEL SHIRT 16 41

NWT BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS BLUE b/d OXFORD SHIRT 16 34

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. BLUE PINK B/D SHIRT sz 18 or XL

casual

PAUL STUART italy COOPER model CAMP COLLAR SHIRT size M

AQUASCUTUM rich F/W RICH b/d PLAID SHIRT size Med

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE DENIM DUNGAREE WORKSHIRT size M

PAUL STUART Italy casual PURPLE TWILL SHIRT size XL

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

PANTS

POLO ralph Lauren usa BLACK CORDUROY TROUSERS 40

SWEATERS

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

BROOKS BROTHERS unconstructed BROWN FLANNEL COAT 38S

GRIFFON ivy league trad BLUE GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S

rare detail ST IVES usa BOLD PLAID SPORT COAT 40 S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad D/B BLUE BLAZER 40 R

Paul Stuart samuelsohn BOLD WEAVE silk WOOL COAT 40R

SEIZE SUR VINGT troglodyte homunculus PLAID COAT 40 R

BARNEYS COOP autumn BROWN TWEED COAT 40 L

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY barneys ny BLUE BLAZER 40 L

SOUTHWICK usa classic navy BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 S

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

J PRESS classic trad 3b GRAY FLANNEL SACK COAT 42R

POLO Ralph Lauren univ BARNEYS NY BLUE BLAZER 42L

1960s JAMES W. BELL nyc custom BESPOKE STRIPED COAT 44R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY BLACK TWEED COAT 44R

POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 46L

RALPH LAUREN chaps BARNEYS NY blue d/b BLAZER 44 XL

POLO ralph Lauren LAMBSWOOL HERRINGBONE COAT 44 45 L

GORT McLEED trad GRAY HERRINGBONE SACK TWEED COAT 48R

SUITS

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BROWN WOOL SACK SUIT 40R

J PRESS classic trad STRIPED worsted wool SACK SUIT 40R

BROOKS BROTHERS Trad PINSTRIPE washable SUIT 42L

MIDDISHADE usa classic trad plaid SACK SUIT 44S

PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

FORMAL WEAR

Extremely Rare 1940 OXXFORD MORNING COAT sz 38

Superb rare 1940 FR TRIPLER midnight blue DRESS SUIT 38

OUTERWEAR

J PRESS classic trad TWEED OVERCOAT 40 42 R or sz L

JOHN KENT savile row BESPOKE CASHMERE COAT 52 54 us

SCHNEIDERS austria gray LINEN SUEDE COAT 60 eu XXL us

SHOES

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl EDWARD GREEN blk PUMPS 8

GRENSON england BENCH MADE TASSEL LOAFERS 8 M us

All auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:


----------



## Charles Saturn

Does 18.5 seem unusually narrow for a shoulder measurement on a size 44 blazer to you all.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cardinals5 said:


> Anyone moonlighting as a train engineer?
> 
> Chipp train emblematic 3/2 sack


I'm glad this jacket doesn't fit me, because--despite my lack of any particular train-related experience--I'm stupid enough to buy it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I also like this jacket, and I, too, am glad that it doesn't fit. Call me a GTH sucker.



Sir Cingle said:


> I'm glad this jacket doesn't fit me, because--despite my lack of any particular train-related experience--I'm stupid enough to buy it.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Nicely put, 32. I too am a GTH sucker. That said, I think that jacket would look really great for my trips on Amtrak.


----------



## Orgetorix

No offense to those who like the train jacket, but serious question: how or where do you draw the line between GTH and juvenile? I like some GTH now and then, but when I wear it I want to look like a (playful) adult, not like a man who never grew up. Am I overthinking this?


----------



## Cardinals5

C&J for PRL suede tassels, 11D, BIN$145


----------



## The Rambler

Orgetorix said:


> how or where do you draw the line between GTH and juvenile? QUOTE]
> 
> little images of martinis, rather than choo-choos? there is no line.


----------



## TheWGP

Must... resist... suede tassels... completely unnecessary... 
Interested to see what else this guy posts, he mentions "other stuff" so who knows.


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> Must... resist... suede tassels... completely unnecessary...
> Interested to see what else this guy posts, he mentions "other stuff" so who knows.


You...must...buy...suede tassels...fantastic shoooooos. A pair of suede tassels is pretty high on my list of future shoe purchases. Maybe I'll fly to Europe and steal Chacend's Alden flexwelt suede tassels (course, he does have that military training so that might not be the brightest idea)


----------



## hookem12387

TheWGP said:


> Must... resist... suede tassels... completely unnecessary...
> Interested to see what else this guy posts, he mentions "other stuff" so who knows.


I.Love.Suede.Tassels. Maybe my favorite look right now. If they fit you, and you have the spare cash, I see 0 reason not to pick those up. They're gorgeous.


----------



## catside

Love these. 7D BB factory rejects. Seller (not me) has some nice BB suedes, too.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Maybe someone else can chipp in here, but I'm fairly certain those PRL tassels run a half size small.


----------



## MrZipper

Florsheim/Ducky Brown Longwings in 11D




*snicker* :devil:


----------



## Pugin

Park Avenue (seconds) sz 9.5D, $70

https://www.etsy.com/listing/640676...arch_type=&ga_page=2&order=date_desc&includes


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

MrZipper said:


> Florsheim/Ducky Brown Longwings in 11D
> 
> *snicker* :devil:


I think I'm going to be sick....


----------



## The Rambler

perfect for a zoot suit


----------



## MidWestTrad

Oooohhhhh doggie. Where do you suppose you might wear this? Someone should get an atta boy for dreamin' up this motif.



Cardinals5 said:


> Anyone moonlighting as a train engineer?
> 
> Chipp train emblematic 3/2 sack


----------



## Epaminondas

Orgetorix said:


> No offense to those who like the train jacket, but serious question: how or where do you draw the line between GTH and juvenile?


By remembering that, as Tom Wolfe, defined it, GTH only applies to trousers/pants:



> "The jackets were mostly navy blazers, and the ties were mostly striped ties or ties with little jacquard emblems on them, but the pants had a go-to-hell air: checks and plaids of the loudest possible sort, madras plaids, yellow-on-orange windowpane checks, crazy-quilt plaids, giant houndstooth checks, or else they were a solid airmail red or taxi yellow or some other implausible go-to-hell color. They finished that off with loafers and white crew socks or no socks at all. The pants were their note of Haitian abandon&#8230; at the same time the jackets and ties showed they had not forgotten for a moment where the power came from."
> 
> Tom Wolfe, Mauve Gloves & Madmen, Cluter & Vine


----------



## frosejr

Cardinals5 said:


> Anyone moonlighting as a train engineer?
> 
> Chipp train emblematic 3/2 sack


Model train convention or clown college instructor


----------



## Pugin

frosejr said:


> Model train convention or clown college instructor


Or disco. Get on the Love Train.


----------



## Trip English

Looks like the one I just got. BIN $9.99!


----------



## closerlook

Trip English said:


> Looks like the one I just got. BIN $9.99!


woah.


----------



## Cardinals5

Somebody buy these so they stop tempting me.

Harrods made-in-England black suede wingtips, 8.5E (US sizing), BIN$98


----------



## catside

Go for it! You won't find these in the thrifts.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> Looks like the one I just got. BIN $9.99!


If the sleeves were longer it would already have been mine.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^seems more like a 38 than a 40 though.


----------



## rabidawg

DrMac said:


> Anybody know of a place to find a similar shoehorn for a similar price? I'd love to have one in that style, but am not too keen on BB's price.


Someone else on the Other Forum has made-in-England shoehorns for $20-25 now. No personal knowledge of the seller or horn quality.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=214343


----------



## a pine tree

Cardinals5 said:


> Somebody buy these so they stop tempting me.
> 
> Harrods made-in-England black suede wingtips, 8.5E (US sizing), BIN$98


Buy these now! If they fit me, I'd snatch them up in an instant. Absolutely.


----------



## 32rollandrock

catside said:


> Go for it! You won't find these in the thrifts.


Don't be so sure...


----------



## a pine tree

Someone was looking for these a while ago:

Old Leather Brooks Buttons


----------



## AlanC

If I hadn't bought a similar sweater recently I would have bought this myself.

, should work for a size 40


----------



## hookem12387

AlanC said:


> If I hadn't bought a similar sweater recently I would have bought this myself.
> 
> , should work for a size 40


 I love pink, and don't have a pink sweater, but I'm pretty unsure about a pink cable knit that light. Do you have better pics of yours if it's very similar?


----------



## rabidawg

French Shriner Shell Cordovan Longwings. Size 12 AA. $18 BIN.


----------



## BostonBrahmain

NWT Barbour Bedale


----------



## TheWGP

Nice! And close to my size, too... if only it weren't NWT!


----------



## rabidawg

Sort of an oddball listing. I contacted the seller to get some additional information. Black plain-toe bluchers by J.F. Elwain Company, dated 10/22/1965. Possibly military-issue. My brief research indicates this was a New Hampshire shoe manufacturer that later sold to International Shoe. Size 7.5 wide. $30 BIN, $5 shipping, and apparently shoe trees of some sort are included.


----------



## Howard Douglass

This probably isn't trad but they do mention Alex Kabbaz:


----------



## Steve Smith

rabidawg said:


> Sort of an oddball listing. I contacted the seller to get some additional information. Black plain-toe bluchers by J.F. Elwain Company, dated 10/22/1965. Possibly military-issue. My brief research indicates this was a New Hampshire shoe manufacturer that later sold to International Shoe. Size 7.5 wide. $30 BIN, $5 shipping, and apparently shoe trees of some sort are included.


Those look like military issue to me. I wouldn't wear them if you gave them to me free of charge. Clunky shoes.


----------



## fiddler

Cheaney/Church's Royal Tweed Longwings.


----------



## rabidawg

A bargain from one of the forum's own. Nettleton 8D loafers. $30 BIN.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Those are mine. I didn't post them in the Thrift Exchange thread because they're only of middling quality relative to Nettleton's best years. If anyone around here wants them, please let me know and I'll kill the eBay auction and sell them for $30 shipped.


----------



## Dr. D

Here's an interesting find (for anyone that is 16/35)- a J. Press pocket flap shirt in yellow:


----------



## hookem12387

Dr. D said:


> Here's an interesting find (for anyone that is 16/35)- a J. Press pocket flap shirt in yellow:


Will watch. Love flap pockets! Thanks


----------



## mack11211

*Some of my my ebay items*

A very large selection of trad and trad-oriented items this week.

These are among my over300 listings.

Nearly 200 are discounted by 20%, which means you could get a nice silk foulard or wool challis or tweed necktie shipped to you in crushproof packaging for less than 20 dollars.

The sale ends when the auctions end, on Sunday night EST.

TIES

PAIR of TWO (2) ENGLAND SILK FOULARD Butterfly BOW TIES

POLO Ralph Lauren VERY VERY BOLD silk REPP TIE!

NEW JOHN HENRY England SAXONY WOOL STRIPE TIE 2.5"

NEW $140 SEIZE SUR VINGT Italy STRIPED SILK TIE 2.75"

Classic trad ENGLAND WOOL CHALLIS NECK TIE 2.75" narrow

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren GREEN TWEED TIE 3" skinny narrow

SCOTCH HOUSE Scotland FIERY RED MACFARLANE plaid TIE 3"

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS Scotland tan LAMBSWOOL PLAID TIE 3.25"

Rich GREEN STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

NEW J PRESS England SILK SHANTUNG STRIPE TIE 3.4"

NEW TWEEDMILL Britain BROWN HEATHER TWEED TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren BLACK SILK DOT NECK TIE 3.5"

NEW LOCHCARRON Scotland MACKENZIE PLAID wool TIE 3.5"

NEW LOWELL HOUSE Harvard CRIMSON SILK TIE 3.5"
.
POLO Ralph Lauren UNLINED red & gold SILK REPP TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

HARVEY ASHTON England GREEN PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5"

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. RED STRIPE silk TIE 3.5"

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

NEW JIM THOMPSON Thailand ELEPHANT PRINT SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT golden GIRAFFE NECK TIE 3.75

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT blue GIRAFFE NECK TIE 3.75"

NEW WM CHELSEA crimson FAITHFUL DOG silk NECK TIE 4"

SHIRTS
dress

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 15 34

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad OFF WHTE ecru SHIRT 15.5 33

POLO Ralph Lauren slim PURPLE & BLACK B/D SHIRT 15.5 35

THOMAS PINK ireland WINGTIP COLLAR FORMAL SHIRT 16.5 in

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. BLUE PINK B/D SHIRT sz 18 or XL

casual

PAUL STUART italy COOPER model CAMP COLLAR SHIRT size M

AQUASCUTUM rich F/W RICH b/d PLAID SHIRT size Med

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE DENIM DUNGAREE WORKSHIRT size M

PAUL STUART Italy casual PURPLE TWILL SHIRT size XL

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

PANTS

POLO Ralph Lauren SOFT WOOL HERRINGBONE PANTS 35 36

POLO Ralph Lauren TAN WOOL FLANNEL PANTS 35 36

POLO ralph Lauren usa BLACK CORDUROY TROUSERS 40

Classic POLO Ralph Lauren tan WOOL GABARDINE PANTS 42

SWEATERS

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

GRIFFON ivy league trad BLUE GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S

rare detail ST IVES usa BOLD PLAID SPORT COAT 40 S

Paul Stuart samuelsohn BOLD WEAVE silk WOOL COAT 40R

SEIZE SUR VINGT troglodyte homunculus PLAID COAT 40 R

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY Barneys NY TWEED COAT 40R

NEW PENDLETON HERITAGE ltd edition TWEED COAT 40 42R

BARNEYS COOP autumn BROWN TWEED COAT 40 L

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY barneys ny BLUE BLAZER 40 L

SOUTHWICK usa classic navy BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 S

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

J PRESS classic trad 3b GRAY FLANNEL SACK COAT 42R

BROOKS BROTHERS essential BLUE worsted wool BLAZER 42L

POLO Ralph Lauren univ BARNEYS NY BLUE BLAZER 42L

rare BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM TWEED COAT 42 XL

1960s JAMES W. BELL nyc custom BESPOKE STRIPED COAT 44R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY BLACK TWEED COAT 44R

RALPH LAUREN chaps GREEN HOLIDAY BLAZER 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS essential GRAY TWEED COAT 46R

POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 46L

POLO ralph Lauren LAMBSWOOL HERRINGBONE COAT 44 45 L

SUITS

Wonderful ENGLISH BESPOKE GREEN & BROWN TWEED SUIT 40S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BROWN WOOL SACK SUIT 40R

J PRESS classic trad STRIPED worsted wool SACK SUIT 40R

J PRESS usa classic trad GRAY wool SACK COAT 42 Long

MIDDISHADE usa classic trad plaid SACK SUIT 44S

H FREEMAN & SONS Philadelphia BLUE SACK SUIT 44 portly

PAUL STUART nyc classic OLIVE COTTON SUIT 46R

FORMAL WEAR

BROOKS BROTHERS essential PEAK LAPEL TUXEDO 40 41 L

Extremely Rare 1940 OXXFORD MORNING COAT sz 38

Superb rare 1940 FR TRIPLER midnight blue DRESS SUIT 38

OUTERWEAR

GALLOWAY REELS England fuzzy DONEGAL TWEED COAT M or L

J PRESS classic trad TWEED OVERCOAT 40 42 R or sz L

JOHN KENT savile row BESPOKE CASHMERE COAT 52 54 us

SCHNEIDERS austria gray LINEN SUEDE COAT 60 eu XXL us

SHOES

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl EDWARD GREEN blk PUMPS 8

BALLY Switzerland formal PATENT LEATHER SHOES 10 B

JM WESTON France BLACK OXFORD SHOES 12 C

All auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:.


----------



## Joe Beamish

A mondo blazer, a sack from J. Press (with Yale buttons), listed at 40R (measures more like a 40S.) Five bids so far (now at $22.72.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

Buttons are worth that much, but watch the price shoot up...



Joe Beamish said:


> A mondo blazer, a sack from J. Press (with Yale buttons), listed at 40R (measures more like a 40S.) Five bids so far (now at $22.72.)


----------



## Dr. D

Joe Beamish said:


> A mondo blazer, a sack from J. Press (with Yale buttons), listed at 40R (measures more like a 40S.) Five bids so far (now at $22.72.)


Yup, I've had my eyes on this one for a while now. If I get lucky tomorrow night look for those nice enamel buttons to be on the thrift exchange thread next week right after I get my Cornell ones in from Waterbury


----------



## rabidawg

Posting this as a warning. These Aldens are even more thrashed than they look in the pictures (I saw these in person, and passed on them, at a local thrift for under $10, and they are a size I could wear).


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thanks for the heads up. You rock.



rabidawg said:


> Posting this as a warning. These Aldens are even more thrashed than they look in the pictures (I saw these in person, and passed on them, at a local thrift for under $10, and they are a size I could wear).


----------



## closerlook

l][/QUOTE]


----------



## Joe Beamish

Dr. D said:


> Yup, I've had my eyes on this one for a while now. If I get lucky tomorrow night look for those nice enamel buttons to be on the thrift exchange thread next week right after I get my Cornell ones in from Waterbury


That jacket measures my size but I'm making. myself. stop. buying more blazers.

Good luck


----------



## Sir Cingle

McGeorge/Eljo's gray cashmere v-neck sweater (sized XXL). Starting bid $9.99 + shipping.


----------



## TheWGP

Sir Cingle said:


> McGeorge/Eljo's gray cashmere v-neck sweater (sized XXL). Starting bid $9.99 + shipping.


Are you bidding on this? If not, I probably will!


----------



## The Rambler

McGeorge Camel Hair XL


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a real deal Brooks blazer, looks just like my two. Seller's calling it wool/poly blend, I don't think that's right but it doesn't really matter. Good price at BIN.


----------



## Steve Smith

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's a real deal Brooks blazer, looks just like my two. Seller's calling it wool/poly blend, I don't think that's right but it doesn't really matter. Good price at BIN.
> ]


And that is the "old 346" which in my experience is good stuff. Interesting that a seller called suits 4 men insists upon calling a blue blazer a sport coat.


----------



## Sir Cingle

TheWGP said:


> Are you bidding on this? If not, I probably will!


WGP: No bid from me; I'd need a smaller size. But it looks *very* nice. Bid away!


----------



## TheWGP

Sir Cingle said:


> WGP: No bid from me; I'd need a smaller size. But it looks *very* nice. Bid away!


Thanks - just to let everyone know, I've got a scheduled bid set up for this so I'd appreciate some discretion!


----------



## tradfan207

Pulled the trigger on BINs for a Brooksweave made in US and a OCBD both in white. Both had the "Makers" label. Pics were not the greatest, but at $12.99 each worth taking a risk.


----------



## Patrick06790

Seller hitch-n-post has three pairs of AE Bayfield boots for sale - two 9Ds and one 9EEE.

https://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_t...en+edmonds+bayfield&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## MKC

First Mercer I've ever seen on eBay, though I've only been looking about six months. Not my size, sadly. Seller says "more shirts like this in the future."


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week, also 20% off through tonight*

A very large selection of trad and trad-oriented items this week.

These are among my over300 listings.

New this week are some trad items from women, from Barbour, Huntsman bespoke and Brooks Brothers Black Fleece, which was originally very expensive. My prices are about 1/8 of retail for NWT items. Perhaps a woman you know would be interested.

Nearly 200 are discounted by 20%, which means you could get a nice silk foulard or wool challis or tweed necktie shipped to you in crush-proof packaging for less than 20 dollars.

The sale ends at midnight on today, the 24th.

All the auctions this week have BIN prices, so that they may go at any time. Sold already, a BB custom tweed sack coat, a J Press tweed topcoat, and many other trad items. Do that last minute shopping now!

TIES

BROADSTREET'S Paul Stuart BLACK SILK CUMMERBUND 1 size

WEBER & HEILBRONER new york BLACK SILK CUMMERBUND

POLO Ralph Lauren VERY VERY BOLD silk REPP TIE

NEW $140 SEIZE SUR VINGT Italy STRIPED SILK TIE 2.75"

Classic trad ENGLAND WOOL CHALLIS NECK TIE 2.75" narrow

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren GREEN TWEED TIE 3" skinny narrow

SCOTCH HOUSE Scotland FIERY RED MACFARLANE plaid TIE 3"

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS Scotland tan LAMBSWOOL PLAID TIE 3.25"

Rich GREEN STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

NEW J PRESS England SILK SHANTUNG STRIPE TIE 3.4"

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren BLACK SILK DOT NECK TIE 3.5"

NEW LOCHCARRON Scotland MACKENZIE PLAID wool TIE 3.5"
.
POLO Ralph Lauren UNLINED red & gold SILK REPP TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

HARVEY ASHTON England GREEN PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5"

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. RED STRIPE silk TIE 3.5"

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

NEW JIM THOMPSON Thailand ELEPHANT PRINT SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT golden GIRAFFE NECK TIE 3.75

LUCIANO BARBERA Italy silk PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

NEW WM CHELSEA crimson FAITHFUL DOG silk NECK TIE 4"

SHIRTS
dress

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 15 34

POLO Ralph Lauren slim PURPLE & BLACK B/D SHIRT 15.5 35

THOMAS PINK ireland WINGTIP COLLAR FORMAL SHIRT 16.5 in

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. BLUE PINK B/D SHIRT sz 18 or XL

casual

PAUL STUART italy COOPER model CAMP COLLAR SHIRT size M

AQUASCUTUM rich F/W RICH b/d PLAID SHIRT size Med

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE DENIM DUNGAREE WORKSHIRT size M

PAUL STUART Italy casual PURPLE TWILL SHIRT size XL

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

PANTS

POLO Ralph Lauren SOFT WOOL HERRINGBONE PANTS 35 36

POLO Ralph Lauren TAN WOOL FLANNEL PANTS 35 36

POLO ralph Lauren usa BLACK CORDUROY TROUSERS 40

Classic POLO Ralph Lauren tan WOOL GABARDINE PANTS 42

SWEATERS

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

BROOKS BROTHERS trad BLUE FLANNEL SACK BLAZER 40 S

GRIFFON ivy league trad BLUE GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S

rare detail ST IVES usa BOLD PLAID SPORT COAT 40 S

Paul Stuart samuelsohn BOLD WEAVE silk WOOL COAT 40R

SEIZE SUR VINGT troglodyte homunculus PLAID COAT 40 R

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY Barneys NY TWEED COAT 40R

NEW PENDLETON HERITAGE ltd edition TWEED COAT 40 42R

BARNEYS COOP autumn BROWN TWEED COAT 40 L

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY barneys ny BLUE BLAZER 40 L

SOUTHWICK usa classic navy BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 S

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

J PRESS classic trad 3b GRAY FLANNEL SACK COAT 42R

BROOKS BROTHERS essential BLUE worsted wool BLAZER 42L

POLO Ralph Lauren univ BARNEYS NY BLUE BLAZER 42L

rare BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM TWEED COAT 42 XL

1960s JAMES W. BELL nyc custom BESPOKE STRIPED COAT 44R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY BLACK TWEED COAT 44R

RALPH LAUREN chaps GREEN HOLIDAY BLAZER 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS essential GRAY TWEED COAT 46R

POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 46L

POLO ralph Lauren LAMBSWOOL HERRINGBONE COAT 44 45 L

SUITS

Wonderful ENGLISH BESPOKE GREEN & BROWN TWEED SUIT 40S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BROWN WOOL SACK SUIT 40R

MIDDISHADE usa classic trad plaid SACK SUIT 44S

H FREEMAN & SONS Philadelphia BLUE SACK SUIT 44 portly

FORMAL WEAR

Extremely Rare 1940 OXXFORD MORNING COAT sz 38

BROOKS BROTHERS essential PEAK LAPEL TUXEDO 40 41 L

Bon Vivant 1960s mad men SHAWL COLLAR SACK TUX 42 S

BROOKS BROTHERS trad PEAK LAPEL SACK TUXEDO 42 L

OUTERWEAR

GALLOWAY REELS England fuzzy DONEGAL TWEED COAT M or L

JOHN KENT savile row BESPOKE CASHMERE COAT 52 54 us

SCHNEIDERS austria gray LINEN SUEDE COAT 60 eu XXL us

SHOES

NEW ROYAL TWEED cheaney CHURCH'S ENGLISH LOAFERS 7.5D

New CHURCH'S SHOES England CUSTOM GRADE LOAFERS 7.5 D

Womens

HUNTSMAN Savile Row England BESPOKE BLUE COAT 6us 36eu

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 3

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 3

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 4

BARBOUR england MOLESKIN SHIRT sz M or 10 us 44 eu

Again, the sale ends at midnight tonight, while the auctions end Sunday night if no one jumps for the BIN offer beforehand.

Find them all here:


----------



## catside

Cheaneys, of course.


----------



## CMDC

This is interesting. A bit expensive for my taste, especially because I'd worry about leaving a mark after removing the "1954" stitching. Seems to be in great condition for coming on 60 years old.


----------



## srivats

Size 10.5A ET Wright bals for $65:


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Nice, I'd say genuine 1950s with that contrast welt stitching, the spade soles, and the shape of the toe box. I bet those leather soles will pretty much last forever.


----------



## jbierce

Sorry if this is an ignorant question, but what is a good price to pay for a barbour jacket on eBay?

Thanks


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Stanford snuff suede chukkas, 10.5D, BIN$55 + 7.50 shipping


----------



## greekgeek

^Great boots. Extremely comfortable chukka, one of my favorites and the suede is soft with a good nap.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my auctions, with a 33% sale ending tonight*

Among my 300 listings this week, also 20% off through tonight

A very large selection of trad and trad-oriented items this week.

These are among my over 275 listings.

New this week is an amplified selection of Brooks Brothers Black Fleece for women, from the first collection. Pants that sold for $800 (!) are now about $100, including shipping. This is an opportunity to buy trad-inspired women's clothing that is just as well-made as men's, and sometimes better (cashmere flannel, anyone?)

Nearly 80 are discounted by330%, which means you could get a nice silk foulard or wool challis or tweed necktie shipped to you in crush-proof packaging for less than 20 dollars.

The sale ends at 10PM EST today, the 2nd of Janiuary.

All the auctions this week have BIN prices, so that they may go at any time.

Among my items:

TIES

NEW $140 SEIZE SUR VINGT Italy STRIPED SILK TIE 2.75"

Classic trad ENGLAND WOOL CHALLIS NECK TIE 2.75" narrow

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren GREEN TWEED TIE 3" skinny narrow

SCOTCH HOUSE Scotland FIERY RED MACFARLANE plaid TIE 3"

BROOKS BROTHERS trad SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.25" narrow

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

BEN SILVER usa GOLD SILK REPP TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

NEW J PRESS England SILK SHANTUNG STRIPE TIE 3.4"

NEW SULKA usa REd WOVEN DOTS NECK TIE 3.5"

TURNBULL & ASSER England PURPLE & ORANGE SILK TIE 3.6"

NEW LOCHCARRON Scotland MACKENZIE PLAID wool TIE 3.5"
.
POLO Ralph Lauren UNLINED red & gold SILK REPP TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

HARVEY ASHTON England GREEN PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5"

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. RED STRIPE silk TIE 3.5"

Ermenegildo ZEGNA Italy SILK TWILL PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

NEW SULKA usa BLUE WOVEN FIGURES NECK TIE 3.5"

New SULKA France PRINTED SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW $180 CHARVET France WOVEN SILK TIE 3.75"

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

NEW JIM THOMPSON Thailand ELEPHANT PRINT SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT golden GIRAFFE NECK TIE 3.75

LUCIANO BARBERA Italy silk PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.75"

NEW WM CHELSEA crimson FAITHFUL DOG silk NECK TIE 4"

SHIRTS
dress

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 15 34

CHARLES TYRWHITT Jermyn St. CHECKED FLANNEL SHIRT 15 38

POLO Ralph Lauren slim PURPLE & BLACK B/D SHIRT 15.5 35

NEW $250 MASTAI FERRETTI Italy PLAID SHIRT 15.5in 39cm

ROBERT FRIEDMAN Moreno Martini STRIPE OXFORD SHRT 17 43

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad BLUE B/D SHIRT 17.5 35

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. BLUE PINK B/D SHIRT sz 18 or XL

casual

PAUL STUART italy COOPER model CAMP COLLAR SHIRT size M

AQUASCUTUM rich F/W RICH b/d PLAID SHIRT size Med

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE DENIM DUNGAREE WORKSHIRT size M

THOMAS PINK Ireland SSSOFTEST blu black FLANNEL SHIRT L

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

PANTS

NEW $450 MABITEX Italy BURG CHECK WOOL PANTS 32us 48eu

NEW $450 MABITEX Italy GRAY CHECK WOOL PANTS 32us 48eu

NEW MABITEX Italy SLIM BLUE COTTON PANTS 32 33 us 48 eu

POLO ralph Lauren usa BLACK CORDUROY TROUSERS 40

Classic POLO Ralph Lauren tan WOOL GABARDINE PANTS 42

SWEATERS

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

GRIFFON ivy league trad BLUE GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S

rare detail ST IVES usa BOLD PLAID SPORT COAT 40 S

SEIZE SUR VINGT troglodyte homunculus PLAID COAT 40 R

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY Barneys NY TWEED COAT 40R

BARNEYS COOP autumn BROWN TWEED COAT 40 L

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY barneys ny BLUE BLAZER 40 L

SOUTHWICK usa classic navy BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 S

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

BROOKS BROTHERS essential BLUE worsted wool BLAZER 42L

POLO Ralph Lauren univ BARNEYS NY BLUE BLAZER 42L

POLO Ralph Lauren Bloomingdales BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 42L

rare BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM TWEED COAT 42 XL

1960s JAMES W. BELL nyc custom BESPOKE STRIPED COAT 44R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY BLACK TWEED COAT 44R

RALPH LAUREN chaps GREEN HOLIDAY BLAZER 44L

POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 46L

POLO ralph Lauren LAMBSWOOL HERRINGBONE COAT 44 45 L

SUITS

MIDDISHADE usa classic trad plaid SACK SUIT 44S

H FREEMAN & SONS Philadelphia BLUE SACK SUIT 44 portly

FORMAL WEAR

Extremely Rare 1940 OXXFORD MORNING COAT sz 38

Bon Vivant 1960s mad men SHAWL COLLAR SACK TUX 42 S

BROOKS BROTHERS trad PEAK LAPEL SACK TUXEDO 42 L

OUTERWEAR

GALLOWAY REELS England fuzzy DONEGAL TWEED COAT M or L

JOHN KENT savile row BESPOKE CASHMERE COAT 52 54 us

SCHNEIDERS austria gray LINEN SUEDE COAT 60 eu XXL us

SHOES

NEW ROYAL TWEED cheaney CHURCH'S ENGLISH LOAFERS 7.5D

New CHURCH'S SHOES England CUSTOM GRADE LOAFERS 7.5 D

Womens

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece SHETLAND TWEED PANTS BB1

$900 BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE COAT sz 2

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece CASHMERE TUX PANTS BB5

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece CASHMERE TUX PANTS BB4

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece SHETLAND TWEED PANTS BB0

HUNTSMAN Savile Row England BESPOKE BLUE COAT 6us 36eu

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 3

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 3

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 4

BARBOUR england MOLESKIN SHIRT sz M or 10 us 44 eu

Again, all auctions and the 33% off sale end TONIGHT, 10PM EST.

Find them all here:


----------



## TweedyDon

jbierce said:


> Sorry if this is an ignorant question, but what is a good price to pay for a barbour jacket on eBay?


Not ignorant at all--perfectly sensible!

It depends on the model and size, though, with more usual sizes (38 to 42) and rarer models (e.g., Internationals) fetching more. For a Border in Very Good condition in a standard size I think around $120 shipped would be reasonable, from either the US or the UK. (UK prices tend to be lower, but shipping is obviously higher.)

You could look at ebay.uk, too--most sellers will ship to the US using Royal Airmail tracking services.

I recommend the ebay seller *yorkshirecountryman*, with whom I've had several pleasant transactions.


----------



## MrZipper

Majer 100% Cashmere Navy Blazer ~40L
2-button/darted (yeah yeah), but $30 BIN



Shoulders are sadly too big for me 

-MrZ


----------



## hookem12387

MrZipper said:


> Majer 100% Cashmere Navy Blazer ~40L
> 2-button/darted (yeah yeah), but $30 BIN
> 
> Shoulders are sadly too big for me
> 
> -MrZ


That's a pretty generously sized 40L. Luckily, too big for me as well or I'd be tempted


----------



## AlanC

A great looking pair of formal braces with free shipping:


----------



## yossarian

I'm not the shoe junkie many of the folks are on here. That being said, these look like a decent deal. Any thoughts?



I've purchased from Mack before, so I am aware of the quality of items he sells.


----------



## rabidawg

yossarian said:


> I'm not the shoe junkie many of the folks are on here. That being said, these look like a decent deal. Any thoughts?
> 
> I've purchased from Mack before, so I am aware of the quality of items he sells.


I'm sure the quality and condition are outstanding. The styling is not to my personal taste, but if that's your thing then they would be fine shoes.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

They wouldn't be my first choice in loafers either--the "continental" sort of style seems to have been popular in the late '60s and '70s and can appear somewhat dated--but there is a place for them, I think, and they're undoubtably good shoes for the money, though Mack seems to have gotten the better deal.



yossarian said:


> I'm not the shoe junkie many of the folks are on here. That being said, these look like a decent deal. Any thoughts?
> 
> I've purchased from Mack before, so I am aware of the quality of items he sells.


----------



## Pugin

Arthur M. Rosenberg sweater: https://www.etsy.com/listing/64994593/chunky-knit-grandpa-sweater-navy-blue


----------



## closerlook

GentlemanGeorge said:


> They wouldn't be my first choice in loafers either--the "continental" sort of style seems to have been popular in the late '60s and '70s and can appear somewhat dated--but there is a place for them, I think, and they're undoubtably good shoes for the money, though Mack seems to have gotten the better deal.


Yes that's a good deal, but you are probably better off with the pair of Alden shell full strap pennies in sz 8 D I am about to list... ; )


----------



## 32rollandrock

If the style is to your liking, then yes, it's an excellent price for Churchs. And you're right about Mack. He is an outstanding seller.



yossarian said:


> I'm not the shoe junkie many of the folks are on here. That being said, these look like a decent deal. Any thoughts?
> 
> I've purchased from Mack before, so I am aware of the quality of items he sells.


----------



## Orgetorix

Whoever snapped these up got a great deal:


----------



## Pentheos

Orgetorix said:


> Whoever snapped these up got a great deal:


It wasn't me, but I wish it had been---those cordovan beauties are my size!


----------



## dorji

Just listed on our sales forum: my AE randolphs in 10D.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ast-pair-of-AE-s-Cordo-quot-Randolph-quot-10D


----------



## Cardinals5

nvm...


----------



## mack11211

*Dozens of items 33% off this week*

This week my list has gotten out of order, as many items have sold and many have been added.

Basic stats: currently there are about 260 listings, including ties in silk repp and wool challis, shirts from the old Brooks Brothers Makers production and also Chipp, various sack coats and suits, and overcoats in donegal tweed.

My favorite of the week is a mind condition Paul Stuart camel hair polo coat, which is perfectly styled as you would expect from that store.

Many of these are 33% off the already low Buy It Now prices. This sale on most winter wear began today and runs through Sunday night, ending about 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Cardinals5

RL (unmarked) shell cordovan lhs, 12D, no bids yet at 9.99


----------



## palmettoking

Hmm tempting... But he has a reserve and a BIN at 175 so it's almost like he knows they're shell. Odd.


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> RL (unmarked) shell cordovan lhs, 12D, no bids yet at 9.99


One thing I've noticed about unmarked shell is that it quickly takes on the economic properties of marked shell, once it is posted here. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## tokyogator

palmettoking said:


> Hmm tempting... But he has a reserve and a BIN at 175 so it's almost like he knows they're shell. Odd.


The description says "These shoes were worn only 3-4 times". The creases and sweat stains make it look like at least 10x that amount.


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> One thing I've noticed about unmarked shell is that it quickly takes on the economic properties of marked shell, once it is posted here. :icon_smile_wink:


Well, there's plenty I don't post - either the obvious ones (Florsheim, etc.) - or all the ones in my size :devil:


----------



## TheWGP

I wonder what his reserve is set at... I don't like that there's no picture of the soles, either. Coupled with his relatively low feedback, I'd say it smells like an inexperienced person who way overvalues what he has - if he knew they were cordovan, he'd probably see $795 on the RL website, think $$$$ and want $500 for them. Wonder if they're thrifted, since he doesn't show the soles - price is probably marked on there with grease pencil, which is a pita to remove until you find out how to do it easily.


----------



## catside

So how do you remove the grease pencil?


----------



## TheWGP

Oh - use a Magic Eraser or in a pinch some WD-40 - go VERY light on the WD-40 if you can because it can be damaging if you use too much. At least, those are the two methods I've found.

Come to think of it, the BIN for those shoes isn't horrible - I didn't realize they were on a 3-day auction and so newly listed - they'll almost certainly be taken for BIN rather than go to auction winner. EDIT: someone bid past his reserve, so the BIN is gone. Probably go for more than 175 now!


----------



## tradfan207

H. Freeman & Sons suit. Can't tell from the pictures, but looks to be a 3/2 sack. Has two button cuffs. No bids at $9.99!!


----------



## rabidawg

katon said:


> Interesting-looking . Any 42Rs out there? :icon_smile_big:


I'm pretty sure this was posted a few pages back. Strongly divided were the pro- and anti-train coaters.


----------



## katon

Good catch. I suppose I need to keep up with the Ebay thread more regularly.


----------



## C. Sharp

A bit of trivia Thomas Watson Jr. had an embroidered Chipp jacket.



katon said:


> Good catch. I suppose I need to keep up with the Ebay thread more regularly.


----------



## macdondh

I'm selling a NWT pair of Bill's Khakis here on ebay. I thought you guys might be interested. They'll probably go for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## srivats

Amazing NOS AE shell PTBs in 10.5D:


----------



## Orgetorix

Nice lot of old shoe trees, including Nettletons and Florsheims, sizes 9 and 10:


----------



## greekgeek

Damn that is a nice pair of shells...And from a good SF seller to boot!



srivats said:


> Amazing NOS AE shell PTBs in 10.5D:


----------



## straw sandals

Those are beautiful shoes - in my size, too! That's a considerable chunk of change, however. A new iPad would look almost as shiny and alluring.


----------



## greekgeek

straw sandals said:


> Those are beautiful shoes - in my size, too! That's a considerable chunk of change, however. A new iPad would look almost as shiny and alluring.


My size as well. Probably worth it to the right buyer but with similar models on hand it its not for me either.


----------



## Dr. D

Not on ebay but certainly could be of interest to someone here:

charcoal flannel Golden Fleece sack suit (tagged 44S) for $45 shipped:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=217910


----------



## Orgetorix

straw sandals said:


> A new iPad would look almost as shiny and alluring.


Wouldn't last as long, though!


----------



## CMDC

^Those are my size too. They are exactly what I've been scouring the bay and thrifts for. And there's no way I can justify buying them now.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB leather portfolio, BIN$48.00 + shipping








https://www.etsy.com/listing/65239245/brown-leather-portfolio-authentic-brooks?ref=sr_gallery_17&ga_search_query=Brooks+Brothers&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title

I think this has been posted before, but the price is now $24 shipped








https://www.etsy.com/listing/623743...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


----------



## AldenPyle

Cardinals5 said:


> BB leather portfolio, BIN$48.00 + shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/65239245/brown-leather-portfolio-authentic-brooks?ref=sr_gallery_17&ga_search_query=Brooks+Brothers&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title
> 
> I think this has been posted before, but the price is now $24 shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/623743...ge=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title


Whats the scoop with Etsy? There doesnt seem to be anything on EBay these days. Has the business all moved elsewhere?


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> BB leather portfolio, BIN$48.00 + shipping


I ran across that last night. If my eyes are working properly, it says made in Canada. Any idea on the maker of BB leather goods in Canada?


----------



## Cardinals5

AldenPyle said:


> Whats the scoop with Etsy? There doesnt seem to be anything on EBay these days. Has the business all moved elsewhere?


There's still some good stuff on eBay, but it seems Etsy is slowing growing and deserves more attention. The primary reasons for Etsy's growing popularity, it seems to me, are their more seller-friendly policies. You pay only a 0.20 fee to list an item for four months (eBay charges significantly more for a one-week listing) and when an item sells on Etsy their fee is only 3.5%. Ignoring your listing fee, eBay/Paypal charge a total of 13% on all items sold.


----------



## MidWestTrad

Agreed. Lot of scratch.



straw sandals said:


> Those are beautiful shoes - in my size, too! That's a considerable chunk of change, however. A new iPad would look almost as shiny and alluring.


----------



## TheWGP

TheWGP said:


> EDIT: someone bid past his reserve, so the BIN is gone. Probably go for more than 175 now!


Never been so pleased to be wrong in this thread - just won the RL loafers for 102.50 plus shipping. Here's hoping the soles aren't completely gone... and that they fit ok, as I have somewhat limited uk-made shoe experience.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Congrats - I bet some shoe trees and a good application of the MacMethod will do wonders for those loafers.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> There's still some good stuff on eBay, but it seems Etsy is slowing growing and deserves more attention. The primary reasons for Etsy's growing popularity, it seems to me, are their more seller-friendly policies. You pay only a 0.20 fee to list an item for four months (eBay charges significantly more for a one-week listing) and when an item sells on Etsy their fee is only 3.5%. Ignoring your listing fee, eBay/Paypal charge a total of 13% on all items sold.


I welcome the competition, ebay's fees have gotten really high.
That and their customer service is terrible.
I had a buyer admit that he had misread my listed size, then blackmail me when I only offered to refund the initial price and not the shipping.

I'd love to use Etsy more, but it's so hard to search for anything on their site.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I agree about the Etsy searching. Not an easy slog.

But I'm glad to see someone taking a swipe at eBay.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I use Ebay, as do most here, but loathe it. No one was happier than me when Meg Whitman got her proverbial you-know-what handed to her in the California gubernatorial race. The fees I pay to Ebay are funds pissed away. I like to think that she pissed my money away in the end.



Patrick06790 said:


> ^ I agree about the Etsy searching. Not an easy slog.
> 
> But I'm glad to see someone taking a swipe at eBay.


----------



## frosejr

32rollandrock said:


> I use Ebay, as do most here, but loathe it. No one was happier than me when Meg Whitman got her proverbial you-know-what handed to her in the California gubernatorial race. The fees I pay to Ebay are funds pissed away. I like to think that she pissed my money away in the end.


The problem with ebay is, there's no other place on earth to get that many eyeballs on your stuff. If the goal is to turn it quick and get the cash so you can buy more stuff and turn it quick and get the cash so you can buy more stuff etc etc etc, there's no better place, even with all the fees and horrible service and buyer-bias in their customer service.

I would like to see a competitor too, but there have been many over the 12+ years I've been selling on ebay, and none of them have made it.

Etsy is way too difficult to navigate. I would never list on Etsy until they make it far less difficult for buyers to find my stuff.

Francis


----------



## TheWGP

Was just fooling around on Etsy while waiting for my wife to finish up for bed, and saw these:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/65219980/alden-leather-loafers-us-made-mens-11-c?ref=sr_gallery_7&ga_search_query=alden&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title

Alden 660's in admittedly somewhat rough shape for 9 bucks plus 11 shipped. Size 11C. The kicker is... the seller has several pairs of AE's for 9.xx as well - didn't look at all of them - and would charge only 5 for shipping on the second pair. So you could get a pair of Aldens and a pair of AE's for 34 bucks shipped - not a bad deal at all, even a resale opportunity if the 660's clean up okay.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You're right. I just hope that something else can develop. It already has, I suspect, in large metropolitan areas where CL may be a viable alternative. The bay seems less and less friendly to people who find good stuff that doesn't fit and just want to make some gas money. The bay has a long history, but the Internet can be a fickle mistress. A few years ago, myspace.com was all the rage.



frosejr said:


> The problem with ebay is, there's no other place on earth to get that many eyeballs on your stuff. If the goal is to turn it quick and get the cash so you can buy more stuff and turn it quick and get the cash so you can buy more stuff etc etc etc, there's no better place, even with all the fees and horrible service and buyer-bias in their customer service.
> 
> I would like to see a competitor too, but there have been many over the 12+ years I've been selling on ebay, and none of them have made it.
> 
> Etsy is way too difficult to navigate. I would never list on Etsy until they make it far less difficult for buyers to find my stuff.
> 
> Francis


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

32rollandrock said:


> You're right. I just hope that something else can develop. It already has, I suspect, in large metropolitan areas where CL may be a viable alternative. The bay seems less and less friendly to people who find good stuff that doesn't fit and just want to make some gas money. The bay has a long history, but the Internet can be a fickle mistress. A few years ago, myspace.com was all the rage.


Who says myspace isn't still the rage?

I just spent an hour pimping my page and adding reality show contestants as friends.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim unmarked shell, 11C or 11D









Florsheim Royal Imperial, unmarked shell, 11EEE, BIN$60.00













Hanover unmarked shell longwings, 9.5C


----------



## Orgetorix

British-made Joslin & Mooney burgundy shell PTBs, 12C, $38 starting bid. Gorgeous patina:


----------



## closerlook

Cards, you are a shell sleuth.


----------



## Cardinals5

Corbin? Patch flannel (?) 34x30

Sledges Cramerton cloth button-fly chinos, 34x33 (WWII army style), BIN$17+shipping












Royal Tweed (Church's) brown calf tassels, 9D, BIN$49.99









Florsheim imperial longwings in (unmarked) shell, 9E


----------



## palmettoking

Florsheim Imperial unmarked shell 10.5 C https://www.etsy.com/listing/647781...s[0]=tags&includes[1]=title&filter[0]=vintage


----------



## catside

Alden 9 C/E, no reserve, starts at 1$. Suggest using sniper.


----------



## Cardinals5

The rare and highly desirable Hickey Freeman Flight Coat, 44-46R, BIN$60 shipped (should probably e-mail seller for measurements)








https://www.etsy.com/listing/64593175/vintage-hickey-freeman-gentlemens-flight?ref=sr_gallery_2&ga_search_query=Hickey+Freeman&ga_search_type=all&ga_page=&order=&includes%5B0%5D=tags&includes%5B1%5D=title









From a good seller at SF

McGeorge cashmere v-neck for $30 shipped! (chest is 50")








https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=217460&highlight=alden


----------



## LeggeJP1

Not sure of material as I don't know the quality of Aldo's shoehorns well but the price on these seems pretty excellent:


----------



## unmodern

LeggeJP1 said:


> Not sure of material as I don't know the quality of Aldo's shoehorns well but the price on these seems pretty excellent:


If their horns are anything like their shoes, expect them to fall apart after two uses.

Those look like plastic to me. The eBayer is using the word "genuine" to mean "in existence."


----------



## Orgetorix

Nicely faded-to-brown shell AE Macneils, 11.5D, $144.50 BIN: 

And probably-shell AE Graysons, 11E, $9.99 starting bid:


----------



## rabidawg

Orgetorix said:


> Nicely faded-to-brown shell AE Macneils, 11.5D, $144.50 BIN:
> 
> And probably-shell AE Graysons, 11E, $9.99 starting bid:


Nice finds. Those MacNeils do look to be faded, but those pictures also look overexposed. I'd guess they are a bit darker than they appear.


----------



## Cardinals5

Anyone with a young teenager might be interested in this - a Brooks 3/2 flannel sack blazer with 3 patch pockets (33" chest)


----------



## Steve Smith

Somebody outsniped me this morning on a pair of almost new 11.5 Nettleton longwings, which I think were unmarked shell. If it was one of you, congratulations and I am sorry I cost you the extra $40.


----------



## Cardinals5

Those were definitely unmarked shell. I know Orgetorix was watching them - it looks like he won them. Would love to see better pics when they arrive


----------



## brooks_bro

Alden Beefroll Penny Mocs - BNIB - 8.5D


----------



## rabidawg

brooks_bro said:


> Alden Beefroll Penny Mocs - BNIB - 8.5D


The seller had them up for sale on the other forum before he listed them on ebay. If you're interested, it probably makes sense to contact him directly there.


----------



## Orgetorix

Steve Smith said:


> Somebody outsniped me this morning on a pair of almost new 11.5 Nettleton longwings, which I think were unmarked shell. If it was one of you, congratulations and I am sorry I cost you the extra $40.





Cardinals5 said:


> Those were definitely unmarked shell. I know Orgetorix was watching them - it looks like he won them. Would love to see better pics when they arrive


Yep, that was me. Steve, no hard feelings--I love it when I have no competition, but can't expect that all the time. If they don't fit me for some reason, I'll know who has first dibs!

I will post better pics when they arrive.

And I have _got_ to join the no-purchase club for a couple months. The Southwick suit and two pairs of Nettleton shells should be enough to last me for a while.


----------



## Steve Smith

When I saw that I was outbid I had a feeling that it might be another AAAC member. It is a small world when it comes to items like these. I still think you got a great deal. Even with my thrifter's mentality I was willing to step up a little on those.


----------



## closerlook

A bb 3/2 herringbone sack (44r):


----------



## Orgetorix

Steve Smith said:


> When I saw that I was outbid I had a feeling that it might be another AAAC member. It is a small world when it comes to items like these. I still think you got a great deal. Even with my thrifter's mentality I was willing to step up a little on those.


It was a stretch for me to buy those, after my other recent purchases. But I convinced myself that another pair like this in my size might not come around again for a while, and that I could do it if I promised myself not to make any more purchases for a while.

I'm very good at rationalization.


----------



## Steve Smith

Orgetorix said:


> It was a stretch for me to buy those, after my other recent purchases. But I convinced myself that another pair like this in my size might not come around again for a while, and that I could do it if I promised myself not to make any more purchases for a while.
> 
> I'm very good at rationalization.


I really don't see how you can justify spending that money after all your other purchases, particularly in this economy. If you are having feelings of regret, just PM me. I may have a solution to your problem.


----------



## katon

Has anyone mentioned this yet? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

Invertere safari jacket, seller says medium, but probably more like a small, (43" chest), BIN $15.99+shipping


----------



## mack11211

*Among my auctions, with a 40% sale ending Sunday night*

Dear Folks:

These are ammong my 260 items on sale this week.

Newly listed items include many neck ties in British woolens -- worsteds and tweeds.

There are also new suits and coats from Brooks, Polo, Press and Oxxford.

There is even a tweed cape coat for the adventurous man.

Over 50 items are 40% off the already low Buy It Now prices.

The sale ends when the auctions end, around 10 PM Sunday night EST.

The list is organized by category and size. Due to the recent volume of sales, there may be gaps between the list here and the selection on ebay.

TIES

NEW $105 ROBERT TALBOTT Nordstrom BEST OF CLASS TIE

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS Italy SILK COTTON dress TIE

POLO Ralph Lauren CRESTED STRIPED repp SILK TIE

NEW $200 BIGI cravatte Milano ITALY SILK REPP TIE

POLO Ralph Lauren VERY VERY BOLD silk REPP TIE!

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren PURPLE BLACK deco WOVEN SILK TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren RED&BLUE businesslike SILK TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren elegant SILK PRINT DRESS TIE

BROOKS BROTHERS England red HOLIDAY PLAID NECK TIE

NEW ROOSTER usa SQUARE END WOOL PLAID TIE 2.25" narrow

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren SILVER FLORAL TIE 2.75" narrow

HOUSE OF WALSH Scotland BLACK WATCH WOOL TIE 3" narrow

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad VIVID WOOL PLAID TIE 3"

NEW GLENSHANE OF DUBLIN Ireland STRIPED TWEED TIE 3"

CARRAIG DONN Ireland PLAID TWEED wool TIE 3" skinny

NEW PAUL STUART England NARROW PAISLEY TIE 3" skinny

NEW AGNES B France SILK DOTS TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

ROOSTER usa STRIPED WOOL TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

BROOKS BROTHERS trad SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.25" narrow

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

LIBERTY of London RED PAISLEY COTTON TIE 3.25"

LORD'S Burlington Arcade ENGLAND WOVEN SILK TIE 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad orange SILK REPP TIE 3.25"

NEW SULKA usa REd WOVEN DOTS NECK TIE 3.5"

1940s B ALTMAN & CO. blue red STRIPED SILK TIE 3.4"

NEW ANDREW'S TIES Italy self-tipped BOLD STRIP TIE 3.5"

NEW SULKA classic elegance red SILK SATIN TIE 3.5"

NEW SULKA scarlet SILK SATIN TIE 3.5"

NEW CHRISTIES Savile Row England PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5"

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS England STAIN RESISTANT TIE 3.5

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

POLO ralph lauren Italy PURPLE WOVEN SILK TIE 3.5"

NEW LOCHCARRON Scotland MACINTYRE HUNTING wool TIE 3.5"

NEW TINTIN herge France SILK PRINT TIE 3.75" adventure!

NEW LORD'S Burlington Arcade ENGLAND SILK TIE 3.75"

NWT FERRAGAMO Italy HORSE JUMP silk print TIE 3.75"

GIULIANO FERRI Italy rich soft WOOL STRIPE TIE 3.75"

NEW JOHN COMFORT England TINY DUCKS SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW RBS royal bank of scotland ORANGE SILK TIE 3.75"

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

NEW JIM THOMPSON Thailand ELEPHANT PRINT SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren BANKERLY woven SILK TIE 3.75"

Wonderful HAND MADE STRIPED SILK WOOL TIE 3.75"

Summery usa made GREEN & MANGO STRIPED cotton TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS printed red SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.75"

NEW ROBERT TALBOTT BEST OF CLASS Nordstrom TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS italy GOLDEN SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.75"

CAFE COTON france RICH COLOR SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS italy WOVEN GREEN SILK SQUARE TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England STAIN RESISTANT TIE 3.75"

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT golden GIRAFFE NECK TIE 3.75

SHIRTS
dress

CHIPP NYC r&o hawick TRAD BROWN STRIPE SHIRT 15 34

POLO Ralph Lauren slim PURPLE & BLACK B/D SHIRT 15.5 35

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad PINK STRIPE b/d SHIRT 15.5

Rare FAY Italy red & brown STRIPED SHIRT 16 in 41 cm

SEIZE SUR VINGT Italy BLUE DRESS SHIRT 16.5 in 42 cm

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. England BLU CHECK SHIRT 17in 43cm L

ROBERT FRIEDMAN Moreno Martini STRIPE OXFORD SHRT 17 43

BROOKS BROTHERS GOLDEN FLEECE Italy BLUE SHIRT 17.5 34

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. BLUE PINK B/D SHIRT sz 18 or XL

SHIRTS
casual

$250 PAUL STURT Italy WHITE TWILL CASUAL SHIRT size Med

AQUASCUTUM rich F/W RICH b/d PLAID SHIRT size Med

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE DENIM DUGAREE WORKSHIRT size M

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

H HERZFELD nyc SWISS VOILE SUMMER SHIRT XL

SWEATERS

$300 ASDIS Norway HANDKNIT SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L

POLO Ralph Lauren coton CASHMERE FAIR ISLE VEST XXL 2XL

VESTS

JAMES S LEE & CO Hong Kong BESPOKE ASIAN SILK VEST 41"

PANTS & DENIM

APC France ORIGINAL STANDARD selvage blu DENIM JEANS 31

NEW $450 MABITEX Italy BURG CHECK WOOL PANTS 32us 48eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad RED WOOL PLAID PANTS 34 36

NWT CP COMPANY Massimo Osti COTTN TWILL PANTS 36us 52eu

POLO ralph Lauren usa BLACK CORDUROY TROUSERS 40

Classic POLO Ralph Lauren tan WOOL GABARDINE PANTS 42

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

GRIFFON ivy league trad BLUE GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S

1971 KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY BESPOKE COAT & VEST 40S

rare detail ST IVES usa BOLD PLAID SPORT COAT 40 S

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY barneys ny BLUE BLAZER 40 L

HICKEY FREEMAN rich COLOR PLAID COAT 40 41 42 R

SOUTHWICK usa classic navy BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 S

BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

POLO Ralph Lauren univ BARNEYS NY BLUE BLAZER 42L

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CUSTOM OLIVE LINEN COAT 42XL

rare BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM TWEED COAT 42 XL

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

1960s JAMES W. BELL nyc custom BESPOKE STRIPED COAT 44R

RALPH LAUREN chaps GREEN HOLIDAY BLAZER 44L

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS summer SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 44

POLO SPORT ralph lauren SUMMER BLU BLAZER 44L us 54L eu

POLO Ralph Lauren GRAY FLANNEL D/B COAT 44L

POLO ralph Lauren LAMBSWOOL HERRINGBONE COAT 44 45 L

JOHN KENT savile row ENGLAND BESPOKE BLUE BLAZER 54 us

SUITS

J PRESS classic trad GRAY worsted wool SACK SUIT 38 R

$3000 "THH" usa polo style CUSTOM D/B FLANNEL SUIT 40S

$3000 "THH" usa polo style CUSTOM D/B NAILHEAD SUIT 40S

CUSTOM SHOP martin greenfield STRIPED FLANNEL SUIT 40L

$2500 ALAN FLUSSER southwick MTM gray flannel SUIT 42 L

CUSTOM SHOP martin greenfield PLAID FLANNEL SUIT 42L

H FREEMAN & SONS Philadelphia BLUE SACK SUIT 44 portly

Impeccable OXXFORD Onwentsia BLUE STRIPED SUIT 46 L

FORMAL WEAR

1950 LEIGHTON'S Times Sq NYC BLACK FLANNEL TUX 38S

Extremely Rare 1940 OXXFORD MORNING COAT sz 38

OUTERWEAR

Authentic BURBERRYS England TWEED CAPE COAT one size

$2500 BESPOKE CAMEL HAIR POLO COAT w/GREEN LINING 40S

$2500 PAUL STUART Canada CAMEL HAIR POLO COAT 40R or M

GALLOWAY REELS England fuzzy DONEGAL TWEED COAT M or L

NEW $400 A.P.C. apc FRANCE RED CANVASSY COAT XL

JOHN KENT savile row BESPOKE CASHMERE COAT 52 54 us

SHOES

Savatore FERRAGAMO italy BLACK TASSEL LOAFER 8.5 D us

BALLY Switzerland formal PATENT LEATHER SHOES 10 B

OTHER

TRAFALGAR silk PATRIOTIC EAGLE red white & blue BRACES

WOMENSWEAR

$900 BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE COAT sz 0

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece CASHMERE TUX PANTS BB5

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 3

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 4

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece CASHMERE TUX PANTS BB4

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece SHETLAND TWEED PANTS BB 2

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece SHETLAND TWEED PANTS BB 1

BARBOUR england MOLESKIN SHIRT sz M or 10 us 44 eu

HUNTSMAN Savile Row England BESPOKE BLUE COAT 6us 36eu

Again, all auctions close 10 PM SUNDAY NIGHT EST.

*Find them all here.*

Find them all here.


----------



## TheWGP

Cards, many many thanks on those loafers... they're the Darlton light brown shell cordovan model. If the seller had taken even somewhat better photos and marked them as shell Darltons, they would definitely have sold for two or three times the price. Looking back at the photos vs. when they came in, I think he must have just taken them off when he took the photos - there's no marks/sweat stains on the insoles now and there's lots less rippling in the shell vamp. Soles are in great, great shape - no way these were thrifted. All in all, not what I was expecting at all. I'm very happy!

Here's some updated photos:


----------



## The Rambler

^ those are beautys, WGP.


----------



## Cardinals5

Wow, those look like they were only worn a couple of times. Not bad for a cool $100.


----------



## rabidawg

Great purchase. To compare, these unmarked shell LHS went for just south of what you paid for the Darltons, and they are in need of a full restoration.


----------



## TheWGP

Wow... a bit shocked those LHS went that high. People go nuts when they see that "ALDEN" though. Plus, the model number was clearly shown, so with even just a quick google "alden 987" anyone could figure out those were shell. My problem with RL is the amount of utter crap out there - I've long wanted some Darlton longwings/wingtips but it's so difficult to wade through the sea of other stuff. I'm nowhere near as good at picking out unmarked shells as some of you guys on this thread! Of course, if it says Darlton outright and so triggers my ebay saved search email, it also triggers hundreds of others, and they go for big bucks.

Thanks for the compliments and help, guys - couldn't have done it without you, not to sound trite!


----------



## Orgetorix

Beauties, WGP! I'm jealous. Shell LHS/Darltons/Harvards are at the tip-top of my want list.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I was watching those too, but I wasn't willing to go over $40 for them. The uppers looked pretty decent from what I could tell--restorable--but I guess I'm cheap.



rabidawg said:


> Great purchase. To compare, these unmarked shell LHS went for just south of what you paid for the Darltons, and they are in need of a full restoration.


----------



## Orgetorix

rabidawg said:


> Great purchase. To compare, these unmarked shell LHS went for just south of what you paid for the Darltons, and they are in need of a full restoration.


Shoot dang. If there's that much demand for black LHS, I'm going to have to reconsider a pair I've been passing over for a couple months...


----------



## AlanC

Our recent snow prodded me finally to get a pair of good snow boots. I had planned on the standard L.L. Bean Boots (I have the Bean mocs), but ended up going for these Canada made *Sorel Caribous* (just won on ebay):


----------



## unmodern

A down vest for the lady friend (buttons the feminine way, probably around a ladies medium) or yourself (if you don't mind the reversal).


----------



## 32rollandrock

Wise purchase. I've been loving my thrifted Sorel snow boots this winter. Can't beat them.



AlanC said:


> Our recent snow prodded me finally to get a pair of good snow boots. I had planned on the standard L.L. Bean Boots (I have the Bean mocs), but ended up going for these Canada made *Sorel Caribous* (just won on ebay):


----------



## AlanC

^^Thanks. You're largely to blame for my switch to the Sorels. I hope the fit works for me. Of course buying them means we will have absolutely no more snow this year.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yours look nicer than mine. I have the Manitou, which has the rubber sole similar to Bean, but otherwise looks identical. At $3, though, I have no regrets.

As for the snow situation, I think that you are wrong. I will be spending the first week of February in Mexico. When I return, I expect snow. Lots of it. Figure on the snow/sartorial gods making the next two weeks miserable but not white, then the week I am in the tropics a ridiculously warm 70 degrees, prompting early blooming of flowers and the return of songbirds, and the ensuing three weeks something from a Roald Amundsen expedition.

Not that I am a fatalist.



AlanC said:


> ^^Thanks. You're largely to blame for my switch to the Sorels. I hope the fit works for me. Of course buying them means we will have absolutely no more snow this year.


----------



## TweedyDon

I'm considering moving to Sorels, too; walking around in Boston in Bean mocs recently convinced me that I need something warmer! But at least the cold feet provided me with an excuse for barroom whisky, "to warm up"! 

What's the fit like on Sorels?


----------



## 32rollandrock

I just checked mine and cannot locate a size mark. Whatever they are, they fit great, which is no help to you.



TweedyDon said:


> I'm considering moving to Sorels, too; walking around in Boston in Bean mocs recently convinced me that I need something warmer! But at least the cold feet provided me with an excuse for barroom whisky, "to warm up"!
> 
> What's the fit like on Sorels?


----------



## AlanC

TweedyDon said:


> What's the fit like on Sorels?


Supposedly they fit a little big. I'll know better next week when mine come in (although mine are older made in Canada models).


----------



## Pugin

^ Great rec on the safari jacket, C5. Did anyone here get it?

Here's a dartless, hook-vented, 3-patch, 3/2 Anderson-Little tweed in size 40. $79 or offer:



The tag says "Individual Sales Dept," which suggests to me that it was made to measure for someone with an eye for Ivy details.


----------



## chiamdream

^ Beauty. If it were a touch longer I'd have to make a play for it.


----------



## JLAnderson

Please, someone save me from temptation! Mack 11211 has this beauty ON SALE ... I keep looking at it and salivating, but my coat closet is filled to overflowing!


----------



## JLAnderson

And as if to increase my torment, Mack11211 has this Burberry cape up for sale!!! Why are you doing this to me, Mack???


----------



## Cardinals5

Pugin said:


> ^ Great rec on the safari jacket, C5. Did anyone here get it?


A guy over on SF bought it.


----------



## rabidawg

JLAnderson said:


> And as if to increase my torment, Mack11211 has this Burberry cape up for sale!!! Why are you doing this to me, Mack???


You're tormented by a cape? :icon_scratch:


----------



## JLAnderson

rabidawg said:


> You're tormented by a cape? :icon_scratch:


It's a beautiful piece of clothing! Gorgeous fabric. Something that would really stand out if worn with confidence and panache!


----------



## rabidawg

JLAnderson said:


> Something that would really stand out if worn with confidence and panache!


You would definitely stand out.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

JLAnderson said:


> It's a beautiful piece of clothing! Gorgeous fabric. Something that would really stand out if worn with confidence and panache!


It's a ladies, however...despite the pitch.


----------



## JLAnderson

GentlemanGeorge said:


> It's a ladies, however...despite the pitch.


Beg to differ, but to each his own.

https://www.invernesscapes.co.uk/


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

JLAnderson said:


> Beg to differ, but to each his own.
> 
> https://www.invernesscapes.co.uk/


I was judging on the basis of the button placement, not the type. I do like the idea.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Too bad, with the buttons on the wrong side it'd just look ridiculous.


----------



## 32rollandrock

My cape-maker, being English, always puts the buttons on that side--kind of like zippers on Barbours. More recently, he has been employing Velcro. Makes for faster changes in phone booths.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Too bad, with the buttons on the wrong side it'd just look ridiculous.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I had wondered about that, because my shawl cardigan Pringle is that way and it's sized for a man--S, at about 38-40, which would make it too big to be a reasonable women's S.



32rollandrock said:


> My cape-maker, being English, always puts the buttons on that side--kind of like zippers on Barbours. More recently, he has been employing Velcro. Makes for faster changes in phone booths.


Of course, I should have regarded this a facetious comment, but we all fall for it sometime.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sorry. Well, not really.



GentlemanGeorge said:


> I had wondered about that, because my shawl cardigan Pringle is that way and it's sized for a man--S, at about 38-40, which would make it too big to be a reasonable women's S.
> 
> Of course, I should have regarded this a facetious comment, but we all fall for it sometime.


And, for the record, I do like the cape in question. But it would cost me the sales price AND a divorce.

Update: Mrs. 32 has just confirmed that the cape would have to keep me warm enough to live in the garage. When I showed it to her, her first reaction was "That's for a woman." When I said not necessarily, she pointed out that I have agreed to a moratorium on more coats (our closets are stuffed). When I argued that it was a cape, not a coat, she gave me The Look.

I am done with clothes. From here on out, I will collect cufflinks.


----------



## fiddler

rabidawg said:


> You're tormented by a cape? :icon_scratch:


Well, it is good cape weater. Cool. Breezy.


----------



## Pugin

A Shaggy Dog sold by Steven Alan:


----------



## rabidawg

I've never seen this model of AE before. The crepe sole works well with the upper, to me.


----------



## jaredhicks

rabidawg said:


> I've never seen this model of AE before. The crepe sole works well with the upper, to me.


I thrifted a pair of these last summer. They are very comfortable---great for long walks down Michigan Ave.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

over $300?!?! :eek2:


----------



## rabidawg

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> over $300?!?! :eek2:


For NOS? Absolutely.


----------



## Steve Smith

Sure. Why not? Where are you going to get a pair of brand new high quality shell PTB's for less?


----------



## brussell

These look a little rough and I debated taking a chance on and for the price its probably worth it but I already have a pair a half size larger but in much better shape.


----------



## rabidawg

brussell said:


> These look a little rough and I debated taking a chance on and for the price its probably worth it but I already have a pair a half size larger but in much better shape.


Those are not shell, FYI.


----------



## brussell

Maybe I'm wrong. The color is lighter but the creasing and puffiness around the eyelets sure look like the shell ones I have.


----------



## rabidawg

brussell said:


> Maybe I'm wrong. The color is lighter but the creasing and puffiness around the eyelets sure look like the shell ones I have.


They are 100% not shell.


----------



## DrMac

Something a little out of the ordinary....

100+ black watch blazer buttons:


----------



## Cardinals5

Hanover shell saddles, 13D/B BIN$99+free shipping


----------



## Pentheos

^^^

Pretty rough shape for a c-note.


----------



## rabidawg

Apologies for the shameless self-promotion, but I now have on eBay two pair of tradly shoes previously offered in the sales thread. Both starting at $0.99 and both with free shipping to AAAT members if you PM me after winning and we cancel the eBay auction.

*

*


----------



## TheWGP

rabidawg said:


> Apologies for the shameless self-promotion,
> [/B]


Holy great googly wooglies on the pictures, Batman! Very nice.


----------



## rabidawg

TheWGP said:


> Holy great googly wooglies on the pictures, Batman! Very nice.


I suppose there are quite a few. But I suppose it's better to over-include than under-include!


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Those were definitely unmarked shell. I know Orgetorix was watching them - it looks like he won them. Would love to see better pics when they arrive


Well, bad news (for me). Though they were sold as 11.5D, these arrived today and turned out to be size 8 D. I've contacted the seller to see if, by some strange chance, they had two pairs that got mixed up, but I think that's highly unlikely. They were probably just mis-listed, although I don't know how. It says 8 B/D as clear as day, right on the lining.

I'll take more pictures (and likely have them up for sale) soon. It's heartbreaking--they're beautiful shoes, in perfect NOS condition, and they have the all-leather heels with the round cleat _a la_ vintage AEs.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

I know this isn't techincally an eBay listing, but I have started an Etsy shop specializing in vintage. Most of what I list is straight up midcentury Ivy, but if some good 70s/80s Brooks or Press comes my way I list it too. https://www.etsy.com/shop/NewtonStreetVintage


----------



## TheWGP

Orgetorix said:


> Well, bad news (for me). Though they were sold as 11.5D, these arrived today and turned out to be size 8 D. I've contacted the seller to see if, by some strange chance, they had two pairs that got mixed up, but I think that's highly unlikely. They were probably just mis-listed, although I don't know how. It says 8 B/D as clear as day, right on the lining.
> 
> I'll take more pictures (and likely have them up for sale) soon. It's heartbreaking--they're beautiful shoes, in perfect NOS condition, and they have the all-leather heels with the round cleat _a la_ vintage AEs.


Sorry to hear that... that's a pretty major fail on the part of the seller. He typed "11.5" more than one place in the listing, too. You paid enough for them that I'd be a little skeevy of not just taking advantage of Buyer Protection if need be... get your purchase price plus shipping back. For NOS, though, it does seem that they'd sell for more than you paid, but it's a risk to take.


----------



## rabidawg

TheWGP said:


> Sorry to hear that... that's a pretty major fail on the part of the seller. He typed "11.5" more than one place in the listing, too. You paid enough for them that I'd be a little skeevy of not just taking advantage of Buyer Protection if need be... get your purchase price plus shipping back. For NOS, though, it does seem that they'd sell for more than you paid, but it's a risk to take.


Agree. If re-selling is the route he chooses to take, they'll likely fetch double what he paid. It's definitely too bad they didn't work out for him personally, but in the end it's the seller's loss for poor listing skills.


----------



## AlanC

^^Yes, would _not_ return. 8D places the shoes firmly in the range of the deep pocketed Japanese buyer.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Well, bad news (for me). Though they were sold as 11.5D, these arrived today and turned out to be size 8 D. I've contacted the seller to see if, by some strange chance, they had two pairs that got mixed up, but I think that's highly unlikely. They were probably just mis-listed, although I don't know how. It says 8 B/D as clear as day, right on the lining.
> 
> I'll take more pictures (and likely have them up for sale) soon. It's heartbreaking--they're beautiful shoes, in perfect NOS condition, and they have the all-leather heels with the round cleat _a la_ vintage AEs.


Wow, that's a serious mistake on the seller's part, but as others have said you'll likely get 2x or 3x what you paid selling them here, SF, or eBay. Please do take some extra pics and post them in the Ode to the Longwing thread.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my items this week, many 40% off*

Dear Folks:

These are among my 260 items on sale this week that are trad or in the trad zone.

Attractive items include many neck ties in British woolens -- worsteds and tweeds.

There is also velvet, in the form of a bow tie from T&A and a pair of slippers from Berk.

There are also new items from J Press and Oxxford.

The Burberrys tweed cape remains available.

One item not strictly trad but of potential interest is a Henry Poole bespoke suit made for C Douglas Dillon, JFK's Secretary of the Treasury. Perhaps you've seen his name on a few million bank notes.

Over 40 items are 40% off the already low Buy It Now prices.

The sale ends when the auctions end, around 10 PM Sunday night EST.

The list is organized by category and size. Due to the recent volume of sales, there may be gaps between the list here and the selection on ebay.

TIES

RICHARD JAMES Savile Row England PINK SILK SQUARES TIE

TURNBULL & ASSER England BLACK VELVET BOW TIE

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS Italy SILK COTTON dress TIE

POLO Ralph Lauren CRESTED STRIPED repp SILK TIE

NEW $200 BIGI cravatte Milano ITALY SILK REPP TIE

POLO Ralph Lauren VERY VERY BOLD silk REPP TIE!

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren PURPLE BLACK deco WOVEN SILK TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren elegant SILK PRINT DRESS TIE

BROOKS BROTHERS England red HOLIDAY PLAID NECK TIE

NEW ROOSTER usa SQUARE END WOOL PLAID TIE 2.25" narrow

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren SILVER FLORAL TIE 2.75" narrow

NEW PAUL STUART England NARROW PAISLEY TIE 3" skinny

HOUSE OF WALSH Scotland BLACK WATCH WOOL TIE 3" narrow

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad VIVID WOOL PLAID TIE 3"

NEW GLENSHANE OF DUBLIN Ireland STRIPED TWEED TIE 3"

CARRAIG DONN Ireland PLAID TWEED wool TIE 3" skinny

NEW PAUL STUART England NARROW PAISLEY TIE 3" skinny

NEW AGNES B France SILK DOTS TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

ROOSTER usa STRIPED WOOL TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

BROOKS BROTHERS trad SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.25" narrow

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

LIBERTY of London RED PAISLEY COTTON TIE 3.25"

LORD'S Burlington Arcade ENGLAND WOVEN SILK TIE 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad orange SILK REPP TIE 3.25"

NEW SULKA usa REd WOVEN DOTS NECK TIE 3.5"

1940s B ALTMAN & CO. blue red STRIPED SILK TIE 3.4"

NEW ANDREW'S TIES Italy self-tipped BOLD STRIP TIE 3.5"

NEW SULKA classic elegance red SILK SATIN TIE 3.5"

NEW SULKA scarlet SILK SATIN TIE 3.5"

NEW CHRISTIES Savile Row England PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5"

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS England STAIN RESISTANT TIE 3.5

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

POLO ralph lauren Italy PURPLE WOVEN SILK TIE 3.5"

NEW LOCHCARRON Scotland MACINTYRE HUNTING wool TIE 3.5"

HILDITCH & KEY England LEAF PRINT blue SILK TIE 3.75"

NWT VINEYARD VINES usa LIBERTY BELL SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW TINTIN herge France SILK PRINT TIE 3.75" adventure!

NEW LORD'S Burlington Arcade ENGLAND SILK TIE 3.75"

NWT FERRAGAMO Italy HORSE JUMP silk print TIE 3.75"

GIULIANO FERRI Italy rich soft WOOL STRIPE TIE 3.75"

NEW JOHN COMFORT England TINY DUCKS SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW RBS royal bank of scotland ORANGE SILK TIE 3.75"

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

NEW JIM THOMPSON Thailand ELEPHANT PRINT SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren BANKERLY woven SILK TIE 3.75"

Wonderful HAND MADE STRIPED SILK WOOL TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS printed red SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.75"

NEW ROBERT TALBOTT BEST OF CLASS Nordstrom TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS italy GOLDEN SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.75"

CAFE COTON france RICH COLOR SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS italy WOVEN GREEN SILK SQUARE TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England STAIN RESISTANT TIE 3.75"

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT golden GIRAFFE NECK TIE 3.75

SHIRTS
dress

CHIPP NYC r&o hawick TRAD BROWN STRIPE SHIRT 15 34

POLO Ralph Lauren slim PURPLE & BLACK B/D SHIRT 15.5 35

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad PINK STRIPE b/d SHIRT 15.5

$450 CHARVET France PIQUE FRONT FORMAL SHIRT 16in 40cm

SEIZE SUR VINGT Italy BLUE DRESS SHIRT 16.5 in 42 cm

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. England BLU CHECK SHIRT 17in 43cm L

ROBERT FRIEDMAN Moreno Martini STRIPE OXFORD SHRT 17 43

OXXFORD CLOTHES 100s 2-ply BLUE STRIPED SHIRT 17 34

BROOKS BROTHERS GOLDEN FLEECE Italy BLUE SHIRT 17.5 34

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. BLUE PINK B/D SHIRT sz 18 or XL

SHIRTS
casual

AQUASCUTUM rich F/W RICH b/d PLAID SHIRT size Med

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE DENIM DUGAREE WORKSHIRT size M

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

H HERZFELD nyc SWISS VOILE SUMMER SHIRT XL

VESTS

JAMES S LEE & CO Hong Kong BESPOKE ASIAN SILK VEST 41"

PANTS & DENIM

NEW $450 MABITEX Italy BURG CHECK WOOL PANTS 32us 48eu

J PRESS classic trad GRAY FLANNEL PANTS 34

Lux DAVIDE CENCI Italy NYC GRAY FLANNEL PANTS 52eu 36us

NWT CP COMPANY Massimo Osti COTTN TWILL PANTS 36us 52eu

POLO ralph Lauren usa BLACK CORDUROY TROUSERS 40

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

GRIFFON ivy league trad BLUE GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S

1971 KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY BESPOKE COAT & VEST 40S

rare detail ST IVES usa BOLD PLAID SPORT COAT 40 S

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY barneys ny BLUE BLAZER 40 L

HICKEY FREEMAN rich COLOR PLAID COAT 40 41 42 R

SOUTHWICK usa classic navy BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 S

J PRESS usa classic trad GRAY FLANNEL SACK COAT 42S
.
BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CUSTOM OLIVE LINEN COAT 42XL

rare BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM TWEED COAT 42 XL

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

1960s JAMES W. BELL nyc custom BESPOKE STRIPED COAT 44R

RALPH LAUREN chaps GREEN HOLIDAY BLAZER 44L

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

POLO SPORT ralph lauren SUMMER BLU BLAZER 44L us 54L eu

POLO Ralph Lauren GRAY FLANNEL D/B COAT 44L

POLO ralph Lauren LAMBSWOOL HERRINGBONE COAT 44 45 L

JOHN KENT savile row ENGLAND BESPOKE BLUE BLAZER 54 us

SUITS

$3000 "THH" usa polo style CUSTOM D/B FLANNEL SUIT 40S

CUSTOM SHOP martin greenfield STRIPED FLANNEL SUIT 40L

$2500 ALAN FLUSSER southwick MTM gray flannel SUIT 42 L

CUSTOM SHOP martin greenfield PLAID FLANNEL SUIT 42L

H FREEMAN & SONS Philadelphia BLUE SACK SUIT 44 portly

HENRY POOLE Savile Row England BESPOKE 3pc SUIT 44L

Impeccable OXXFORD Onwentsia BLUE STRIPED SUIT 46 L

FORMAL WEAR

1950 LEIGHTON'S Times Sq NYC BLACK FLANNEL TUX 38S

Extremely Rare 1940 OXXFORD MORNING COAT sz 38

OUTERWEAR

Authentic BURBERRYS England TWEED CAPE COAT one size

GALLOWAY REELS England fuzzy DONEGAL TWEED COAT M or L

NEW $400 A.P.C. apc FRANCE RED CANVASSY COAT XL

JOHN KENT savile row BESPOKE CASHMERE COAT 52 54 us

SHOES

THE EMERSON BOOT England PATENT LEATHER CHELSEA 8us

Savatore FERRAGAMO italy BLACK TASSEL LOAFER 8.5 D us

BERK Burlington Arcade England VELVET SLIPPERS 9uk 10us

BALLY Switzerland formal PATENT LEATHER SHOES 10 B

WOMENSWEAR

$900 BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE COAT sz 0

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece CASHMERE TUX PANTS BB5

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 3

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 4

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece CASHMERE TUX PANTS BB4

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece SHETLAND TWEED PANTS BB 2

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece SHETLAND TWEED PANTS BB 1

BARBOUR england MOLESKIN SHIRT sz M or 10 us 44 eu

HUNTSMAN Savile Row England BESPOKE BLUE COAT 6us 36eu

Remember, all auctions -- and the 40% off sale -- end on Sunday night EST.

You can find them all here


----------



## Cardinals5

Don't see this color shell too often - Duckie Brown for Florsheim navy blue shell cordovan longwings, 10D, BIN $350 - posting mainly just to look at them


----------



## Sir Cingle

I'm posting this to ensure that I don't buy it myself; it's very nice, but slightly too big for me. And I already own another brown herringbone 3/2 tweed.

44L Southwick brown herringbone 3/2 jacket with elbow patches and two-button cuffs (BIN $34.99 + shipping):


----------



## Tommy1244

*NIB 11D Paraboot suede wingtip for BB*

BIN $169. The seller doesn't seem to know these used to retail at $698. I have a pair and I like them a lot:

Edit: Now I am sure the seller knows the retail price since the seller has a box. BTW, I did not pay $698 either.


----------



## TheWGP

Tommy1244 said:


> BIN $169.


X on the soles? check. Seller location: North Carolina? check. Did they come from the clearance center at probably half what he's selling them for? oh, you know it! That's not to say you shouldn't take advantage of that fact... they ARE a good deal. For me, the green label tag kind of kills it >.<

Cards... navy shell? Thank goodness that's not my size!


----------



## rabidawg

TheWGP said:


> X on the soles? check. Seller location: North Carolina? check. Did they come from the clearance center at probably half what he's selling them for? oh, you know it! That's not to say you shouldn't take advantage of that fact... they ARE a good deal. For me, the green label tag kind of kills it >.<
> 
> Cards... navy shell? Thank goodness that's not my size!


That seller and armyhardhat are the two primary BB clearance center sellers. I am rather thankful for them, as Garland, NC is a haul and a half from anywhere reasonable. He knows the retail, but is more interested in moving product.

Re: the tag . . . that can easily be remedied with a sharp Exacto. Paraboots are great shoes.


----------



## frosejr

I have some shoes and shirts listed on ebay...all of these items close Sunday evening (1/23). I will give all AAAC friends 5% off any item. Instead of paying immediately when the item closes, just click "ask seller for total," and put "AAAC" in the notes area. I'll deduct the 5%, and send you an updated invoice from which to pay.

Each listing has a larger photo, and the shoe listings have multiple pictures from all angles.

French Shriner shell cordovan loafers, 9D, MB 49.99




French Shriner burgundy shell longwings 12AA, MB 49.99





Dexter made in USA black penny loafers 12D hardly worn, MB 19.99





Florsheim black shell cordovan longwings 12E, current bid 49.99




Hart Schaffner & Marx casual shirt, brown button down collar, size L, MB 4.99




Brooks Brothers blue/white stripe short sleeve shirt, XL, MB 4.99




BB blue/white stripe button down dress shirt, 16x32, MB 4.99


----------



## TheWGP

Just a heads-up to those of you who are this size... C&J's for Brooks size 12D AND the guy is throwing in a waist-36 pebblegrain Brooks belt too - at 50 bucks with a 75 BIN, they're probably worth the BIN. Only downside is that they're rubber soles and pebblegrain. Yeah, they look rough, but I bet they'd polish up pretty well - I bet they've never been in shoetrees or taken proper care of, and I wouldn't declare them done with yet, they seem structurally okay.

I decided to pass on these, so I thought I'd see what you all think. Obviously some downside to the soles & work required to recondition, but they might make a nice rain shoe, for that price - and the belt is a bonus!

Link to auction:


----------



## LeggeJP1

I'm fairly certain this is an orphaned suit coat, but for a cheapskate who's looking to save money and has appropriate trousers for it laying around, it's a nice deal.


----------



## rabidawg

Alden bit loafers. Brown. Size 9. $32.50 BIN.


----------



## katon

Deadstock 60s L.L. Bean cruiser jacket, . $88 BIN. I figure that someone who buys it from here might actually wear it, instead of re-selling it. :icon_smile:


----------



## Pugin

LeggeJP1 said:


> I'm fairly certain this is an orphaned suit coat, but for a cheapskate who's looking to save money and has appropriate trousers for it laying around, it's a nice deal.


This falls somewhat outside the focus of this forum. I would also caution against ambitions of making orphaned jackets work.


----------



## Cardinals5

New (or almost) Bass Gilmans, 9.5EEE ----Andy Roo, is that You?


----------



## Cardinals5

LE Made in Scotland shetland sweater with saddle shoulders, Medium, BIN $15 + 8 shipping


----------



## Andy Roo

Cardinals5 said:


> New (or almost) Bass Gilmans, 9.5EEE ----Andy Roo, is that You?


Yup, that's me. I tried to sell those shoes in the thrift thread a couple months ago, but there were no takers. Thanks for the publicity, Cards.


----------



## Orgetorix

Alden unmarked #8 shell PTBs, 11C. $125 starting bid, but none so far:


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim imperial black (unmarked) shell longwings, 9C, BIN$31.99+shipping (the lining has taken a beating, but these are pre-five nail v-cleats)


----------



## closerlook

^^^ do note that these have a flaw in the shell.
6th picture
but at the price, it might not matter


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> ^^^ do note that these have a flaw in the shell.
> 6th picture
> but at the price, it might not matter


Yeah, I saw that but didn't think it matter much given the price and condition of the insoles.

For the very small footed, AE Grayson in unmarked shell (beautifully aged #8), 6.5C









And, for the large-footed, AE MacNeils in unmarked black shell cordovan, 14D (going by the dovetailed heel and the puffiness around the brouging)









AE unmarked shell MacNeils, 11.5D (waaay over-priced at BIN$134, but the buyer may eventually take a lowball offer)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Old-school Abercrombie & Fitch made in England sheepskin coat sized 42 or 44 ($49.95 + shipping, no bids):


----------



## mack11211

*Among my items this week*

Dear Folks:

These are among my 260 items on sale this week that are trad or in the trad zone.

Attractive items include many neck ties in British woolens -- worsteds and tweeds. The tweed wave also extends to many coats including several sacks, and even a tweed suit from Beverly Hills trad purveyor Carroll & Co.

The Burberrys tweed cape remains available.

One item not strictly trad but of potential interest is a Donaldson, Williams & Ward (Savile Row), from 1970, in a rare size of 37S.

All auctions include free domestic shipping.

The list is organized by category and size. Due to the recent volume of sales, there may be gaps between the list here and the selection on ebay.

TIES

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS Italy SILK COTTON dress TIE

POLO Ralph Lauren CRESTED STRIPED repp SILK TIE

NEW $200 BIGI cravatte Milano ITALY SILK REPP TIE

POLO Ralph Lauren VERY VERY BOLD silk REPP TIE!

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren PURPLE BLACK deco WOVEN SILK TIE

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren elegant SILK PRINT DRESS TIE

BROOKS BROTHERS England red HOLIDAY PLAID NECK TIE

NEW ROOSTER usa SQUARE END WOOL PLAID TIE 2.25" narrow

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren SILVER FLORAL TIE 2.75" narrow

NEW PAUL STUART England NARROW PAISLEY TIE 3" skinny

HOUSE OF WALSH Scotland BLACK WATCH WOOL TIE 3" narrow

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad VIVID WOOL PLAID TIE 3"

CARRAIG DONN Ireland PLAID TWEED wool TIE 3" skinny

NEW PAUL STUART England NARROW PAISLEY TIE 3" skinny

NEW AGNES B France SILK DOTS TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

ROOSTER usa STRIPED WOOL TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

BROOKS BROTHERS trad SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.25" narrow

CHRISTIES England WOOL CHALLIS PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.25"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

LIBERTY of London RED PAISLEY COTTON TIE 3.25"

LORD'S Burlington Arcade ENGLAND WOVEN SILK TIE 3.25"

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad orange SILK REPP TIE 3.25"

NEW SULKA usa REd WOVEN DOTS NECK TIE 3.5"

1940s B ALTMAN & CO. blue red STRIPED SILK TIE 3.4"

NEW ANDREW'S TIES Italy self-tipped BOLD STRIP TIE 3.5"

NEW SULKA classic elegance red SILK SATIN TIE 3.5"

NEW SULKA scarlet SILK SATIN TIE 3.5"

NEW CHRISTIES Savile Row England PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5"

NEW BROOKS BROTHERS England STAIN RESISTANT TIE 3.5

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

POLO ralph lauren Italy PURPLE WOVEN SILK TIE 3.5"

NEW LOCHCARRON Scotland MACINTYRE HUNTING wool TIE 3.5"

HILDITCH & KEY England LEAF PRINT blue SILK TIE 3.75"

NWT VINEYARD VINES usa LIBERTY BELL SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW LORD'S Burlington Arcade ENGLAND SILK TIE 3.75"

NWT FERRAGAMO Italy HORSE JUMP silk print TIE 3.75"

GIULIANO FERRI Italy rich soft WOOL STRIPE TIE 3.75"

NEW JOHN COMFORT England TINY DUCKS SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW RBS royal bank of scotland ORANGE SILK TIE 3.75"

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

NEW JIM THOMPSON Thailand ELEPHANT PRINT SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren BANKERLY woven SILK TIE 3.75"

Wonderful HAND MADE STRIPED SILK WOOL TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS printed red SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.75"

NEW ROBERT TALBOTT BEST OF CLASS Nordstrom TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS italy GOLDEN SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.75"

CAFE COTON france RICH COLOR SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS italy WOVEN GREEN SILK SQUARE TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS England STAIN RESISTANT TIE 3.75"

NEW $100 CHARLES TYRWHITT golden GIRAFFE NECK TIE 3.75

SHIRTS
dress

POLO ralph lauren SUPER BOLD STRIPE SHIRT 14.5 in 37 cm

CHIPP NYC r&o hawick TRAD BROWN STRIPE SHIRT 15 34

CHIPP NYC r&o hawick TRAD BLUE B/D STRIPE SHIRT 15 34

POLO Ralph Lauren slim PURPLE & BLACK B/D SHIRT 15.5 35

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad PINK STRIPE b/d SHIRT 15.5

$450 CHARVET France PIQUE FRONT FORMAL SHIRT 16in 40cm

SEIZE SUR VINGT Italy BLUE DRESS SHIRT 16.5 in 42 cm

TM LEWIN Jermyn St. England BLU CHECK SHIRT 17in 43cm L

ROBERT FRIEDMAN Moreno Martini STRIPE OXFORD SHRT 17 43

BROOKS BROTHERS GOLDEN FLEECE Italy BLUE SHIRT 17.5 34

SHIRTS
casual

AQUASCUTUM rich F/W RICH b/d PLAID SHIRT size Med

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE DENIM DUGAREE WORKSHIRT size M

THOMAS PINK Ireland sssoft RED PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT szXL

VESTS

JAMES S LEE & CO Hong Kong BESPOKE ASIAN SILK VEST 41"

SWEATERS

POLO Ralph Lauren GREAT BRITAIN FAIR ISLE VEST sz L

POLO RUGBY ralph lauren SKULL & CROSSBONES SWEATER XL

PANTS & DENIM

NEW $450 MABITEX Italy BURG CHECK WOOL PANTS 32us 48eu

NWT CP COMPANY Massimo Osti COTTN TWILL PANTS 36us 52eu

POLO ralph Lauren usa BLACK CORDUROY TROUSERS 40

$250 PAUL STUART Italy DONEGAL TWEED PANTS 40 42

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

Classic POLO Ralph Lauren t*m f*rd style TWEED COAT 37S

GRIFFON ivy league trad BLUE GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S

1971 KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY BESPOKE COAT & VEST 40S

rare detail ST IVES usa BOLD PLAID SPORT COAT 40 S

HICKEY FREEMAN nordstrom CLASSIC BLUE BLAZER 40 S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad DONEGAL TWEED COAT 40R

KILGOUR FRENCH & STANBURY barneys ny BLUE BLAZER 40 L

HICKEY FREEMAN rich COLOR PLAID COAT 40 41 42 R

SOUTHWICK usa classic navy BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 S

J PRESS usa classic trad GRAY FLANNEL SACK COAT 42S
.
BROOKS BROTHERS summery SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42S

DAVIDE CENCI nyc CANTARELLI Italy GRAY FLANNEL COAT 42L

BROOKS BROTHERS classic GREEN & BLUE TWEED COAT 42L

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CUSTOM OLIVE LINEN COAT 42XL

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43 44R

HART SCHAFFNER MARX ivy league SACK TWEED COAT 44S

1960s JAMES W. BELL nyc custom BESPOKE STRIPED COAT 44R

GRAHAM & GUNN hickey freeman usa CAMELHAIR BLAZER 44R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad brown TWEED SACK COAT 44L

RALPH LAUREN chaps GREEN HOLIDAY BLAZER 44L

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

POLO SPORT ralph lauren SUMMER BLU BLAZER 44L us 54L eu

POLO Ralph Lauren TAN FLANNEL D/B SUIT 44L

POLO ralph Lauren LAMBSWOOL HERRINGBONE COAT 44 45 L

JOHN KENT savile row ENGLAND BESPOKE BLUE BLAZER 54 us

SUITS

1970 DONALDSON WILLIAMS & WARD london BESPOKE SUIT 37S

AVERY LUCAS Saint Laurie 1940s STYLE DRAPE SUIT 38 40

$3000 "THH" usa polo style CUSTOM D/B FLANNEL SUIT 40S

CUSTOM SHOP martin greenfield STRIPED FLANNEL SUIT 40L

CARROLL & CO beverly hills trad COLORFUL TWEED SUIT 42S

$2500 ALAN FLUSSER southwick MTM gray flannel SUIT 42 L

CUSTOM SHOP martin greenfield PLAID FLANNEL SUIT 42L

H FREEMAN & SONS Philadelphia BLUE SACK SUIT 44 portly

Classic POLO Ralph Lauren TAN FLANNEL D/B SUIT 44L

HENRY POOLE Savile Row England BESPOKE 3pc SUIT 44L

Impeccable OXXFORD Onwentsia BLUE STRIPED SUIT 46 L

FORMAL WEAR

1950 LEIGHTON'S Times Sq NYC BLACK FLANNEL TUX 38S

Extremely Rare 1940 OXXFORD MORNING COAT sz 38

OUTERWEAR

Authentic BURBERRYS England TWEED CAPE COAT one size

GALLOWAY REELS England fuzzy DONEGAL TWEED COAT M or L

NEW $400 A.P.C. apc FRANCE RED CANVASSY COAT XL

JOHN KENT savile row BESPOKE CASHMERE COAT 52 54 us

SHOES

THE EMERSON BOOT England PATENT LEATHER CHELSEA 8us

Savatore FERRAGAMO italy BLACK TASSEL LOAFER 8.5 D us

BALLY Switzerland formal PATENT LEATHER SHOES 10 B

WOMENSWEAR

$900 BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE COAT sz 0

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece CASHMERE TUX PANTS BB5

BLACK FLEECE Brooks Brothers THOM BROWNE FLANNEL PANT 4

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece CASHMERE TUX PANTS BB4

BROOKS BROTHERS Black Fleece SHETLAND TWEED PANTS BB 1

BARBOUR england MOLESKIN SHIRT sz M or 10 us 44 eu

HUNTSMAN Savile Row England BESPOKE BLUE COAT 6us 36eu

Remember, all auctions end on Sunday night EST.

You can find them all here

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim unmarked shell longwings, 11.5D. Not a great BIN at $70, but he might throw those shoe trees in for free. Course, the Lobb shoe trees are worth a lot more than the shoes.


----------



## DavidW

Cardinals5, thanks for the tip on the small Graysons. Now a custom size and very hard to find, so I grabbed them!


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ My pleasure, I wish my tassels had faded to such a great color.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> AE unmarked shell MacNeils, 11.5D (waaay over-priced at BIN$134, but the buyer may eventually take a lowball offer)


I offered him $70 and he counteroffered with $90 - don't think that one is happening! I'm happy with my Florsheims anyway.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim unmarked shell longwings, 11.5D. Not a great BIN at $70, but he might throw those shoe trees in for free. Course, the Lobb shoe trees are worth a lot more than the shoes.


Curse you, Cards... the guy said he'd include those trees and the shoes should fit me, if a bit loosely, so I bought them. They're not in the best shape ever, looks like a half-sole coming off and the mouth has wear, so we'll see what happens. Here's hoping the guy doesn't include a different pair of trees... I specifically said "the pictured ones" so hopefully it'll work out. Don't want to get too specific lest he do an Ebay search and realize what's up!


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ If all else fails, flip the shoes and the trees and you should do okay.


----------



## Andy Roo

I have a couple more auctions that might be of interest to trad club members:


----------



## Cardinals5

Can't say these will elude anyone, but at least the starting price is low.

Crockett & Jones shell cordovan lhs, 12.5D


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair Blazer - 38R - NWOT 

Seems to be a good deal.


----------



## straw sandals

Arrgh! I hate it when sellers end their auctions early!

Amazing boots that will, it seems, not be mine.


I had a snipe set up, and there was already one bid at $50.

*quietly fuming*


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

These look like unmarked shell to me. But what's up about the "2-tone color" scheme?


----------



## Cardinals5

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> These look like unmarked shell to me. But what's up about the "2-tone color" scheme?


Those are definitely unmarked shell, but I didn't post them because of the "two-tone" effect. Sometimes when #8 shell gets really worn/beaten it'll darken considerably and look kind of black, which is what happened to those Florsheims. You can see they've been (poorly) resoled at least once and are in serious need of new heels.


----------



## Cardinals5

Speaking of unmarked shell

Florsheim imperial unmarkes shell, 13C


----------



## Sir Cingle

For the big guys: Cable Car Clothiers cashmere navy v-neck sweater (sized 50; $4.99 + shipping)


----------



## JLAnderson

A beautiful, double-breasted J. Press navy blazer. Doe-skin flannel that appears to be in pristine condition. From the label, it's obviously a Press blazer, but sold by The Tartan Corner of St. Louis. After a little web research, the store appears no longer to be in business.

The seller's measurements put it to be a 38 or 39R ... bummer. If it were a 40 or 41R, I would NOT be telling anyone about it.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ watch out it's, um. infected with small pox.


----------



## Pugin

Vintage Canterbury surcingle. I messaged the seller and confirmed that this belt would fit a sz 36 waist (it's marked a 38, and many belts fit two sizes down from marked size) not a size 34 as they wrongly claim on the listing.


----------



## JLAnderson

^^ Yeah, yeah ... that's the ticket ... infected with smallpox. (Apologies to Jon Lovitz.)


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ^ watch out it's, um. infected with small pox.


Clearly. And nowhere near the size anyone thinking about it thinks.


----------



## rabidawg

Seller has several Chipp ties at $20 shipped, and some other tradly ties for good prices.

https://clothing.shop.ebay.com/Ties-/15662/i.html?_catref=1&_fln=1&_ssn=wailua&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

And here's another Chipp tie for $7 shipped. Like Schnauzers?

I can't bring myself to recommend this Chipp tie, even at $16 shipped. But it might be right up someone's alley.


----------



## Pugin

JLAnderson said:


> A beautiful, double-breasted J. Press navy blazer. Doe-skin flannel that appears to be in pristine condition. From the label, it's obviously a Press blazer, but sold by The Tartan Corner of St. Louis. After a little web research, the store appears no longer to be in business.
> 
> The seller's measurements put it to be a 38 or 39R ... bummer. If it were a 40 or 41R, I would NOT be telling anyone about it.


I ended up picking this up. If it doesn't work out, I'll offer it on the exchange for what I paid.


----------



## straw sandals

^You're a sly dog, sir. Bidding went much higher than I expected. You still got a good deal, though!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I was taking it seriously myself, it having the right shoulder and (apparently) the right chest measurements, but I didn't bid. Glad you got it, since I might like to have another shot at it.


----------



## Cardinals5

Decent price on lightly-worn Alden calfskin lhs, 9.5D, BIN $139


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> Cards, many many thanks on those loafers... they're the Darlton light brown shell cordovan model. If the seller had taken even somewhat better photos and marked them as shell Darltons, they would definitely have sold for two or three times the price. Looking back at the photos vs. when they came in, I think he must have just taken them off when he took the photos - there's no marks/sweat stains on the insoles now and there's lots less rippling in the shell vamp. Soles are in great, great shape - no way these were thrifted. All in all, not what I was expecting at all. I'm very happy!
> 
> Here's some updated photos:


Weird, looks like the same seller of the RL shell loafers recently won by TheWGP has another almost identical pair (or is he just using the same/similar photographs?) If interested, you'd better ask the seller a number of questions to verify he's selling the actual pair pictured in his auction.

RL unmarked shell loafers, 12D


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> Weird, looks like the same seller of the RL shell loafers recently won by TheWGP has another almost identical pair (or is he just using the same/similar photographs?) If interested, you'd better ask the seller a number of questions to verify he's selling the actual pair pictured in his auction.
> 
> RL unmarked shell loafers, 12D


That is very weird... I can confirm those aren't the same shoes in the photos, though - the soles have lots more wear and the photos are different. In particular, the right shoe's sole is shown in this set of pics, and there's a pretty large, easy to spot stain that's difficult to remove on the sole of the right shoe, which you can see in my photos. Sure, it's possible these are old photos, but I do think there's a good chance this is a new pair. This seller's been selling off a lot of stuff in 11.5-12 shoes, so I have to guess it's all from one guy's closet and perhaps he no longer needs them for whatever reason. Unfortunately other than the RL all of it has been crap.

Doesn't look like the seller learned anything from their last auction except perhaps to take more photos! Here's the other auction for reference - there's one similar shot but it's not the same, the toe is cut off in one and not in the other. For what it's worth, this seller did ship out quickly via UPS and I didn't have any issues with them.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my ebay auctoins this week....*

Dear Folks:

These are among my 260 listings this week. All are auctions. Some have Buy it Now options; a rare sack blazer from Kent of Japan sold just hours after it was listed. Perhaps the price was too low...in any case, these are among the current listings:

SHIRTS

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad YELLOW OXFORD SHIRT 15 31

CHIPP NYC r&o hawick TRAD BLUE B/D STRIPE SHIRT 15 34

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad PINK B/D OXFORD SHIRT 16 35

POLO Ralph Lauren PLEAT FRONT FORMAL SHIRT 16.5 35/36

VEST

NEW $135 J. CREW GREEN plaid wool VEST XL

COATS

Classic POLO Ralph Lauren t*m f*rd style TWEED COAT 37S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad STRIPED TWEED COAT 38 39 L

HOBSON denmark WEINBERG Zurich BROWN FLANNEL COAT 40S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad DONEGAL TWEED COAT 40

GRAHAM & GUNN hickey freeman usa CAMELHAIR BLAZER 44R

SUITS

Classic POLO Ralph Lauren TAN FLANNEL D/B SUIT 44L

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad 3pc TWEED SACK SUIT 44L

All of these auctions close Sunday night EST unless someone buys them beforehand. If you want to make an offer to end an auction sooner, just ask.

Find them all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html


----------



## palmettoking

What appears to be a sack 3/2 BB Blazer 44L:


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's something you don't see too often - Brooks Brothers knickers


----------



## closerlook

cheaper than retail

prl darlton


----------



## swb120

Great older Chipp-esque J Press tie:


----------



## Andy Roo

Here's a really cool jacket:


----------



## Orgetorix

A member at SF has some great stuff for sale, including an amazing BB bespoke sportcoat and an unlined RL blackwatch sportcoat: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=222156


----------



## Cardinals5

I kinda want this, but really don't need any more belts so someone else please buy it.

Vintage Brooks Brothers boxcloth adjustable red belt, Made in England. Should fit waists between 30-38"


----------



## CMDC

Thanks for spotting this. I snagged it.



Andy Roo said:


> Here's a really cool jacket:


----------



## Orgetorix

6 bids already for these??


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Just one of those Noob nibblers who drive prices up early (why don't they ever do that to my auctions?)


----------



## The Rambler

CMDC said:


> Thanks for spotting this. I snagged it.


nice snag


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Just one of those Noob nibblers who drive prices up early (why don't they ever do that to my auctions?)


It seems like more and more of the bidding is happening in the last few minutes these dyas.

I've seen things go from 0 bids to 15 in the last two minutes.


----------



## rabidawg

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> It seems like more and more of the bidding is happening in the last few minutes these dyas.
> 
> I've seen things go from 0 bids to 15 in the last two minutes.


As a buyer, why would you do anything else?


----------



## Wisco

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> It seems like more and more of the bidding is happening in the last few minutes these dyas.
> 
> I've seen things go from 0 bids to 15 in the last two minutes.


I'm a big fan of eSnipe.com. It automates last second bidding. No financial interest, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## AlanC

+2 for sniping, +1 for esnipe.com.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I suppose the good thing about sniping is that you can set a bid way ahead of time and not get caught up in an escalating bidding war you might regret.

I've used a sniper as well, but it has a limited number of snipes per month, and I'm embarrassed to say I've gone through them all on more than one occasion.


----------



## TheWGP

Gixen.com is free & unlimited... and it works.


----------



## rabidawg

Some hardly-worn AE formal pumps for anyone who's an 8E.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Cambridge in unmarked shell, 11D


----------



## TweedyDon

Cardinals5 said:


> AE Cambridge in unmarked shell, 11D


Watching these!


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden black saddles, 9B/AA, BIN $21 +12 shipping (seller only takes money orders, but I've dealt with him before and he's good)








https://www.etsy.com/listing/673143...st_1&ga_search_query=alden&ga_search_type=all

AE MacNeils, 11C, BIN$28 + shipping








https://www.etsy.com/listing/67164800/allen-edmonds-macneil-oxfords-us-made?ref=sr_list_3&ga_search_query=allen%2Bedmonds&ga_search_type=all


----------



## MrZipper

TweedyDon said:


> Watching these!


As was I, before Cards pointed them out :crazy:


----------



## Cardinals5

MrZipper said:


> As was I, before Cards pointed them out :crazy:


Sorry about that, Mr. Zipper.


----------



## Orgetorix

Cards, a lot of the items you post here (including those Cambridges) show up in my saved searches. But you often seem to post them before I get my saved search emails (around 11 AM ET every day). Are you searching manually all the time, or do you get your notifications earlier than me?


----------



## brozek

For what it's worth, I get my saved search e-mails between 5:30 and 6:30 a.m.



Orgetorix said:


> Cards, a lot of the items you post here (including those Cambridges) show up in my saved searches. But you often seem to post them before I get my saved search emails (around 11 AM ET every day). Are you searching manually all the time, or do you get your notifications earlier than me?


----------



## Orgetorix

brozek said:


> For what it's worth, I get my saved search e-mails between 5:30 and 6:30 a.m.


Aha! So you're probably the one always beating me to the Buy it Now deals!


----------



## Cardinals5

Mine are just manual searches - saved searches are often 10-12 hours after something is posted. Manual searches either around 10:00-10:30 pm est or first thing in the morning will produce the best results. That said, I still miss plenty of great shoes for even better prices...a pair of Alden camp mocs (BIN $69) and NOS Nettleton pebble-grain longwings (BIN $35) this week alone.

I consider saved searches and sniping programs to be a kind of cheating. Only the virtuous will be rewarded.


----------



## TweedyDon

MrZipper said:


> As was I, before Cards pointed them out :crazy:


In that case, I'll happily defer to you on them!


----------



## caravan70

Cardinals5 said:


> I consider saved searches and sniping programs to be a kind of cheating. Only the virtuous will be rewarded.


I've never used sniping programs for the above reason. Seems a bit unsavory to me somehow, and takes the adrenalin rush out of sitting in front of the screen at the last minute to place my bid.

I've lost out on a few items over the years because I've forgotten about their closing times - a situation a sniping program might have remedied - but I don't lose any sleep over that.


----------



## Orgetorix

When Trad/Ivy was young in the '50s, these are the Nettletons that the old codgers were reminiscing about on their Internet clothing forums:

















These are from the '20s at least, and probably older based on the toe shape.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Hmmm, I get my saved searches at 2:30 -3 am.


----------



## AlanC

Here's a Nettleton print ad from 1921 with a much more "refined" (ie, modern looking) toe shape. I'd put your pictured shoes a fair amount older.












Orgetorix said:


> When Trad/Ivy was young in the '50s, these are the Nettletons that the old codgers were reminiscing about on their Internet clothing forums:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from the '20s at least, and probably older based on the toe shape.


----------



## Pugin

Tie from O'Connell's with $18 BIN. I'd try to make the seller go lower:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/56659353/black-silk-resilio-tie-1980s


----------



## closerlook

Orgetorix said:


> When Trad/Ivy was young in the '50s, these are the Nettletons that the old codgers were reminiscing about on their Internet clothing forums:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are from the '20s at least, and probably older based on the toe shape.


i.e. "in my day, spats came standard on a man's boot."


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

wow


----------



## rabidawg

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> wow


You got some splainin' to do. :crazy:


----------



## MrZipper

Cardinals5 said:


> Sorry about that, Mr. Zipper.





TweedyDon said:


> In that case, I'll happily defer to you on them!


Thanks guys, and I really appreciate that Tweedy! Unfortunately, it seems the seller has ended the auction early -- most likely to a private bidder who still got a great deal and the seller probably got more than he expected for them... ah well, next time...


----------



## Cardinals5

MrZipper said:


> Unfortunately, it seems the seller has ended the auction early -- most likely to a private bidder who still got a great deal and the seller probably got more than he expected for them... ah well, next time...


That's disappointing. If I'm going to try to win something I always place the lowest possible bid immediately so the seller feels more reluctant to end the auction early - and then I wait for a week to actually try to win the darn thing.


----------



## TheWGP

Got those Florsheims today... and sure, the Lobb trees were included. Unfortunately, I also figured out why the seller was willing to include them: the trees are broken into two parts. Where they're connected in the middle there's a metal bit with two tiny stubs on it that hooks into the other part - those two stubs are broken off on both trees. :mad2: Going to guess that getting the little metal part from Lobb Paris would cost as much as a new set of trees, and these little metal stubs are why they switched tree designs altogether. Oh, well...

That said, the seller has a 7-day money-back guarantee, he even pays return shipping - so I figure I'll just take advantage of that. If he won't honor that, it's an open-and-shut buyer protection case, particularly since the insides (which weren't shown or described) both are in really bad shape. All I'm out is the hassle >.<


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Bummer. Ebay is like the little girl with the little curl in the middle of her forehead. When it's good, it's very very good, but when it's bad it is horrid.


----------



## closerlook

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Bummer. Ebay is like the little girl with the little curl in the middle of her forehead. When it's good, it's very very good, but when it's bad it is horrid.


 ??? ?


----------



## Orgetorix

closerlook said:


> ??? ?


----------



## TweedyDon

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Bummer. Ebay is like the little girl with the little curl in the middle of her forehead. When it's good, it's very very good, but when it's bad it is horrid.


Oh, *very* good!


----------



## TheWGP

I do like your expression, Orgetorix! A startling turn of events has transpired, though:

I got an email back from the seller about the return - apparently the shoes were her late father's, and they don't fit her husband or anyone else in the family. Hence, she has no use for them... so she said to just keep them *and* she'll refund the money to avoid dealing with return hassles, relisting, etc. We'll see if she actually does it, but if it pans out, I'll call it a pretty big win. Not real sure what to do with the shoes or the trees yet... might give the NYC John Lobb Paris store a call and see if there's anything they could help me with on the trees. If not, I doubt they'll sell as is, but I might be able to jury-rig something to at least connect the two halves. The shoes are in need of the B. Nelson treatment, I'm afraid - but I suspect after that they'd be in good shape, judging by the good shape of the shell itself. We'll see what happens... but there is hope! Not counting my chickens before they hatch, but if this pans out, this seller is among the best I've ever dealt with on the 'bay and will get feedback to match.


----------



## TweedyDon

"When it's good, it's very very good...."


----------



## Sir Cingle

Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 madras jacket ca. 40L (?) on Etsy ($30 + shipping)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/67326235/brooks-brothers-madras-jacket?ref=sr_gallery_8&ga_search_query=brooks%2Bbrothers&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## DFPyne

Sir Cingle said:


> Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 madras jacket ca. 40L (?) on Etsy ($30 + shipping)
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/67326235/brooks-brothers-madras-jacket?ref=sr_gallery_8&ga_search_query=brooks%2Bbrothers&ga_search_type=vintage


Just picked that up. I am hoping it is more like a 42R but if it doesn't end up working out you'll be sure to see it on the exchange.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^You could very well be right on the sizing, DFPyne. If it's a long, it's certainly a medium-long, given the measurements. And perhaps it's a bit big for a 40. Anyway, it's a very nice jacket, and that's a very good price. Let's hope it fits.


----------



## hookem12387

DFPyne said:


> Just picked that up. I am hoping it is more like a 42R but if it doesn't end up working out you'll be sure to see it on the exchange.


 I was going to pick that up myself, but the shoulder measurement was 19" and just a bit too big. Disappointing since I've been looking for almost exactly that jacket for quite awhile.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Norman Hilton wool plaid jacket, likely a 3/2 sack on Etsy; supposedly a 42L, though I'd ask for more measurements from the seller ($15 + shipping):

https://www.etsy.com/listing/65916176/mens-norman-hilton-wool-plaid-jacket?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=norman%2Bhilton&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## hookem12387

Sir Cingle said:


> Norman Hilton wool plaid jacket, likely a 3/2 sack on Etsy; supposedly a 42L, though I'd ask for more measurements from the seller ($15 + shipping):
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/65916176/mens-norman-hilton-wool-plaid-jacket?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=norman%2Bhilton&ga_search_type=vintage


Pretty sweet looking jacket


----------



## AHS

Is it permissible -- and I hope not in bad taste! -- to mention on this thread an eBay item you are selling? I'd offer a discount to my AAAC brothers.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

It is considered a bit in poor taste, I think, but full disclosure certainly makes it better. If you were to pop up with links to your auctions like: "Wow!!! Check these out, great deal!!!! Wish they fit me!!!", you'd get run out of here fast.



AHS said:


> Is it permissible -- and I hope not in bad taste! -- to mention on this thread an eBay item you are selling? I'd offer a discount to my AAAC brothers.


----------



## TLS24

AHS said:


> Is it permissible -- and I hope not in bad taste! -- to mention on this thread an eBay item you are selling? I'd offer a discount to my AAAC brothers.


From what I have seen, it seems like it is ok to mention your own auction, as long as you make it extremely clear that it is your own auction that you are listing on this thread.


----------



## AlanC

It's fine as long as 1) it's a relevant item (eg, 3/2 Brooks Bros sportcoat vs. mid-80s Armani suit or a toaster), and 2) you make it clear that it is your auction. 

Just as I would rather buy from people here on the thrift exchange so too I would rather buy from forum members on ebay if possible. My level of trust is higher.


----------



## AlanC

I thrifted one of these a year and half ago or so. It's really fantastic. If you can get it anywhere near the minimum bid it's a steal, and it's really worth the BIN.


----------



## TweedyDon

MrZipper said:


> Thanks guys, and I really appreciate that Tweedy! Unfortunately, it seems the seller has ended the auction early -- most likely to a private bidder who still got a great deal and the seller probably got more than he expected for them... ah well, next time...


They're back--and at quite a higher price!


----------



## MrZipper

TweedyDon said:


> They're back--and at quite a higher price!


Well, what do you know... way more than I can afford though :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## TweedyDon

MrZipper said:


> Well, what do you know... way more than I can afford though :icon_headagainstwal


I share your pain....


----------



## Cardinals5

Looks like someone told him they were shell.


----------



## zbix

Did AE ever make the Cambridge in calf? If not, it makes sense that he stumbled upon the fact during his research after throwing them up on eBay. I love the posed shoe cream now too.


----------



## MrZipper

zbix said:


> Did AE ever make the Cambridge in calf? If not, it makes sense that he stumbled upon the fact during his research after throwing them up on eBay. I love the posed shoe cream now too.


Not sure about other colors, but Cambridge in Walnut Calf is currently on the AE website in the clearance section.


----------



## AlanC

I just accidentally won these BB bluchers. Anyone know the last these are on?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

AlanC said:


> I just accidentally won these BB bluchers.


Well, that's too bad...sorry to hear it. Oops! How did that happen?

What I mean is that's one happy accident. Nice captoes.


----------



## DFPyne

Madras "Pop Over" Shirt - Medium


----------



## JLAnderson

A gorgeous blue corduroy, Brooks Brothers car coat ... the kind I wish I could get for my dad if he were still around:


----------



## AlanC

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Well, that's too bad...sorry to hear it. Oops! How did that happen?
> 
> What I mean is that's one happy accident. Nice captoes.


It was one of those auctions I had been watching mostly out of curiosity. But there kept being no bids, and I happened to see the ebay email ("Don't Let This Get Away!"). I checked the status, and there were only 6 mins to go with no bids. So I threw in a bid only slightly above the minimum, fully expecting to have it sniped away. The snipes never came. I was the only bidder.

Considering the wear on the sole, I think this is one of those legitimate "only worn once" pairs. Since I paid 25% of new price I figure I won't gripe too much. A $300 initial wearing is a pretty steep per wear price.


----------



## tokyogator

Florsheim 10C V-cleat Shell Longwings (used by hollywood?)


----------



## jamesensor

Saw those in my saved searches -- particularly lilked this line:

*Will come shined with delivery confirmation...after that, *_*careful where you take 'em off*_* - these are the ones all the guys want...*



tokyogator said:


> Florsheim 10C V-cleat Shell Longwings (used by hollywood?)


----------



## closerlook

AlanC said:


> I just accidentally won these BB bluchers. Anyone know the last these are on?


i believe hampton


----------



## AlanC

^Apparently opinion is either Hampton or Snap last. The latter I was unfamiliar with.


----------



## rabidawg

AlanC said:


> ^Apparently opinion is either Hampton or Snap last. The latter I was unfamiliar with.


I have a pair of shell bals in the Snap last, in C width. To me, they fit more like a D width.


----------



## AlanC

Don't tell me that. I need a C width.


----------



## closerlook

AlanC said:


> Don't tell me that. I need a C width.


ah yes, that's right. it is the snap last.
specific to bb.


----------



## TweedyDon

Wonderful 44L Harris Tweed 3/2 sack--mis-buttoned in photos, so bidding is likely to be low:


----------



## C. Sharp

Looks like it is from the University Store also.



TweedyDon said:


> Wonderful 44L Harris Tweed 3/2 sack--mis-buttoned in photos, so bidding is likely to be low:


----------



## WindsorNot

Shell belts on the cheap? No, no it can't be:


----------



## catside

They posted in the other forum and before I can get to it burgundy was gone in an hour. Darn! Blacks are still there but I'm going to pass.


----------



## AldenPyle

catside said:


> They posted in the other forum and before I can get to it burgundy was gone in an hour. Darn! Blacks are still there but I'm going to pass.


I was just going to post those here. I got the Burgundy at the sale this year and I thought they were nice.


----------



## Sir Cingle

1960s Hickey Freeman "flight coat," sized ca. 44 ($110 + free shipping to US and Canada):

https://www.etsy.com/listing/64593175/1960s-hickey-freeman-gentlemens-vintage?ref=sr_gallery_4&ga_search_query=hickey&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## Sir Cingle

Made-in-England forest green Baracuta, sized 36R ($79.00 + shipping):

https://www.etsy.com/listing/60461452/rare-original-baracuta-england?ref=sr_gallery_2&ga_search_query=baracuta&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_shopname=GaroniousPug


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> 1960s Hickey Freeman "flight coat," sized ca. 44 ($110 + free shipping to US and Canada):
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/645931...ga_search_query=hickey&ga_search_type=vintage


I posted that here a while back, but I don't think there's much interest anymore in HF's flight coats. I checked eBay and they regularly go for $50-60.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Good to know, Cards. The price struck me as expensive, but I liked the look of the coat. Obviously, it's better to look around Ebay for a better deal.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden burgundy shell lhs (lined version) - obviously the shell has mellowed in color. 9.5D. BIN $75 + shipping
















https://www.etsy.com/listing/676707...ry_1&ga_search_query=Alden&ga_search_type=all


----------



## hooker4186

What last are those usually on?


----------



## hooker4186

Cardinals5 said:


> I posted that here a while back, but I don't think there's much interest anymore in HF's flight coats. I checked eBay and they regularly go for $50-60.


I just picked up a 100% cashmere camel colored flight coat for $60 on eBay.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

AlanC said:


> I just accidentally won these BB bluchers. Anyone know the last these are on?


Sweet accidental win AlanC! If for some reason you don't want to keep them, please let me know. We share the same size...


----------



## Cardinals5

hooker4186 said:


> I just picked up a 100% cashmere camel colored flight coat for $60 on eBay.


Great purchase - a cashmere flight coat for $60 is unbelievable!


----------



## Cardinals5

hooker4186 said:


> What last are those usually on?


Van last


----------



## Orgetorix

Sears unmarked shell longwings, seller estimates size as 10.5 or 11, $79.99 BIN:


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Sears unmarked shell longwings, seller estimates size as 10.5 or 11, $79.99 BIN:


Wow, I've never seen shells branded by Sears - imagine Sears selling shell today. Those are Hanovers for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Orgetorix

I know, I was shocked to see them too!


----------



## JakeLA

*Seriously amazing Chipp rainbow tweed sportcoat*


----------



## JLAnderson

A pair of Alden tassel moccasins, shell cordovan, color No. 8. Size 10.5 B/D



If they were 10 AA/B, I'd not be posting them here!


----------



## Cardinals5

The seller's our man Gentleman George


----------



## catside

I decided not to go for these after some thought. I decided I like some ornamentation on shoes. So here you go. Mystery English maker shells at 9D:


----------



## dwebber18

Alden Indy boot in cigar shell 9E, not sure what crack he's smokin


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Well, the shipping is free.:wink2:


----------



## rabidawg

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Well, the shipping is free.:wink2:


Only with the $900 BIN!


----------



## leisureclass

the ultimate winter GTH blazer?


----------



## Orgetorix

dwebber18 said:


> Alden Indy boot in cigar shell 9E, not sure what crack he's smokin





Sir Cingle said:


> ^Well, the shipping is free.:wink2:





rabidawg said:


> Only with the $900 BIN!


Heh. Apparently Ebay has the ability to automatically decline offers below a certain figure. I offered $90 and it was immediately rejected.


----------



## Orgetorix

Brooks Brothers suit worn by Denzel Washington in _The Great Debaters_:


----------



## straw sandals

^^^I saw that GTH tweed jacket. I'm diggity down.


----------



## hookem12387

Made in USA Weejuns over at the other place. Sz 8.5c https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=217945


----------



## TweedyDon

leisureclass said:


> the ultimate winter GTH blazer?


I have no idea how long I've wanted a patchwork tweed like this... If ONLY it were my size! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## straw sandals

The problem is that the 23 inch chest doesn't accord with the other measurements. From the length, shoulder, and sleeve, I would have thought that it was a 38 or so.  The big chest, however...


----------



## rabidawg

straw sandals said:


> The problem is that the 23 inch chest doesn't accord with the other measurements. From the length, shoulder, and sleeve, I would have thought that it was a 38 or so. The big chest, however...


That seller doesn't sell much men's clothing, so I wouldn't put much faith in the chest measurement (or the other measurements for that matter, although the others are much easier measurements to make than the chest). The purchaser is essentially gambling.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Check out this beauty. 

Brooks Brothers tartan patchwork sportcoat in 46L. If it were my size, I would have grabbed it.


----------



## Orgetorix

AE Cambridge, unmarked shell, 10.5D: [link deleted at a couple members' request]

AE Bradley, shell, 11.5D, $100 BIN:


----------



## TweedyDon

BB shell belts in limited sizes, apparently NWOT, for c. $75 plus shipping:


----------



## MRMstl

Little to small for me, otherwise I'd be all over it....Chester Barrie vintage plaid suit.


----------



## Cardinals5

Looks like another pair of PRL Darltons in shell, 11D


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Cards. I'll be bidding on those Darltons. I fear they may get quite popular, though.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Thanks, Cards. I'll be bidding on those Darltons. I fear they may get quite popular, though.


Send the guy an offer - anyone with 4000+ eBay transactions is usually open to an offer.


----------



## hookem12387

Watching those cambridges like a hawk. Really could use good brown wingtips (have none). Thanks a ton


----------



## closerlook

Guys, speaking of shoes going cheap, I saw a pair of park avenues at the local "vintage" "boutique" in 8.5 D yesterday for something like 50 bucks. they were resoled, but that's still probably a good deal. they are a half-size too big for me, so if anyone wants them, I'd be glad to pick them up for you.

they are black.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cardinals5 said:


> Send the guy an offer - anyone with 4000+ eBay transactions is usually open to an offer.


Good idea, Cards. Thanks.


----------



## greekgeek

Alden for BB shell, 9C. IMO they will be like new with some trees and a polish. Insoles appear to be exceptionally clean. $89 OBO.


----------



## spielerman

greekgeek said:


> Alden for BB shell, 9C. IMO they will be like new with some trees and a polish. Insoles appear to be exceptionally clean. $89 OBO.


So submitted my best offer - hope they clean up as nice as you say... now remind me again, what I wear with shell cordovan tassel loafers?


----------



## Cardinals5

spielerman said:


> now remind me again, what I wear with shell cordovan tassel loafers?


Just about anything. They're great with suits, but good for odd jackets and trousers too.


----------



## AlanC

^I was very tempted by the shell tassels, but then remembered I have two pairs of shell tassels.


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> ^I was very tempted by the shell tassels, but then remembered I have two pairs of shell tassels.


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Is anyone else noticing auctions ending with higher and higher final bids lately?

I watch quiet a few auctions out of intrest and hopes of finding a great deal, and the bids are higher than I can remember.

BB and Press sack blazers ending over $100, when they'd been selling for $30-50, shell shoes going over $250.
I just relisited some khakis I bought on ebay months ago that didn't fit and ended up trebling my money.


----------



## CMDC

If I were taller I wouldn't be posting this. Great for a 40L. Ends soon though.


----------



## unmodern

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Is anyone else noticing auctions ending with higher and higher final bids lately?
> 
> I watch quiet a few auctions out of intrest and hopes of finding a great deal, and the bids are higher than I can remember.
> 
> BB and Press sack blazers ending over $100, when they'd been selling for $30-50, shell shoes going over $250.
> I just relisited some khakis I bought on ebay months ago that didn't fit and ended up trebling my money.


Yes, I was in the running on a 36R GF blazer. I thought it might perhaps break $100, but it shot to $170 at the last minute. It was very clearly listed, and beautifully photog'd, however. I probably just should have paid $175, I need an all-purpose blazer like that, and it looked in great shape. The problem is, you never really know what you're getting on the 'bay, so it's better to wait for a steal.


----------



## JLAnderson

A STUNNING, extremely vintage Dunn & Co. tweed overcoat. Extra large, label reads "G.A. Dunn & Co Ltd." so it's definitely an EARLY iteration of the British clothiers.

At just 35 GBP, or $55, it's a steal.


----------



## spielerman

How about a lot of Gitman Shirts? 16x33... not all trad, but a few are, and might make it a good deal...


----------



## mjo_1

I've noticed the price increases as well. And the fact that more auctions are including the terms trad, ivy, etc. On the other end of the spectrum, I can't stand a garment being described as a "CEO suit" (WTH is that?) or labeled as "rare" when one could buy the very item new at a store. 

I like that there's interest in our style of clothing, but it can definitely hurt the pocketbook!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

mjo_1 said:


> I've noticed the price increases as well. And the fact that more auctions are including the terms trad, ivy, etc. On the other end of the spectrum, I can't stand a garment being described as a "CEO suit" (WTH is that?) or labeled as "rare" when one could buy the very item new at a store.
> 
> I like that there's interest in our style of clothing, but it can definitely hurt the pocketbook!


Agreed, on ebay any suit that isn't "NWT" is "vintage" or "mad men".

Just another example, but rember this:


DFPyne said:


> Madras "Pop Over" Shirt - Medium


look at that final bid, $122!!

Even last year I remember old real bleeding madras shirts like that going unsold at low starting prices.


----------



## AldenPyle

Almost new Alden Shell Key Ring BIN40$


----------



## Pugin

Beautiful forest green McGeorge:


----------



## MRMstl

Lovely Dunn Co plaid Harris tweed blazer in a size ~38


----------



## mack11211

*Among my ebay auctions this week....*

Dear Folks:

Many new items since my last posting in this thread. First, two highlights, then a fuller list of items in the trad zone. Note that these are among over 240 listed this week. Over 50 of these are shirts now 20% off already low BIN prices.

There is no reserve on any item. Domestic shipping is always included.

The sale ends when the auction ends -- 10 PM EST Sunday night.

Two choice items:

J PRESS usa classic trad SACK FLANNEL BLAZER 42 L










PAUL STUART viyella style COLORFUL COTTON WOOL SHIRT M










Here is the fuller list:

TIES

NEW HORTEX ireland PINK TWEED TIE 2.75" skinny narrow

SCOTCH HOUSE Scotland FIERY RED MACFARLANE plaid TIE 3"

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad VIVID WOOL PLAID TIE 3"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

ROOSTER usa STRIPED WOOL TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

BROOKS BROTHERS trad SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.25" narrow

HARVEY ASHTON England GREEN PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5"

LOUIS BOSTON berkely shop ENGLAND SILK FOULARD TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS printed red SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.75"

SHIRTS
casual

PAUL STUART viyella style COLORFUL COTTON WOOL SHIRT M

NEW $300 PAUL STUART Italy BLACK CORDUROY SHIRT size M

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE DENIM DUNGAREE WORKSHIRT size M

PENDLETON woolen mills RICH PLAID SHIRT size XL

SHIRTS
dress

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad YELLOW OXFORD SHIRT 15 31

CHIPP NYC r&o hawick TRAD BLUE B/D STRIPE SHIRT 15 34

CHIPP NYC r&o hawick TRAD BROWN STRIPE SHIRT 15 34

POLO Ralph Lauren PLEAT FRONT FORMAL SHIRT 16.5 35/36

SWEATERS

CORDINGS OF PICCADILLY scotland FAIR ISLE SWEATER sz L

PANTS

POLO ralph Lauren usa BLACK CORDUROY TROUSERS 40

SPORT COATS & BLAZERS

KENT Japan CLASSIC TRAD blue SACK BLAZER 38S

GRIFFON ivy league trad BLUE GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S

rare detail ST IVES usa BOLD PLAID SPORT COAT 40 S

HICKEY-FREEMAN MTM SPRING TWEED COAT 42 S

$1600 PAUL STUART Italy CASHMERE wool D/B BLAZER 42R

J PRESS usa classic trad SACK FLANNEL BLAZER 42 L

BROOKS BROTHERS trad RAINBOW STRIPE TWEED COAT 42L

BROOKS BROTHERS classic PURPLE GREEN PLAID COAT 42 L

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CUSTOM OLIVE LINEN COAT 42XL

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43

HART SCHAFFNER MARX ivy league SACK TWEED COAT 44S

GRAHAM & GUNN hickey freeman usa CAMELHAIR BLAZER 44R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic tan CAMEL HAIR COAT 44 R

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L
.
POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 46L

FORMAL WEAR

BROOKS BROTHERS classic SHAWL COLLAR TUXEDO 40L

Again, all auctions end at 10 PM EST Sunday night.

Find 'em all here:


----------



## TweedyDon

Florsheim Imperial Shells in 11D; BIN $69.95



Note that the condition doesn't seem to be that great, plus it seems that the seller charges fairly high prices for trad. items, and his other shells are expensive, so it seems that the relatively low price on this might signal something.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Yikes. Those are in a bad way.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

They are mine, and there is no mystery to the lower price: the others are that much better. Everything I have listed is as described, or better, including these; I let a friend try them on and I dare say he didn't notice some of what I pointed out. Anyway, questions about any of ny auctions can be put to me here, including offers.



TweedyDon said:


> Florsheim Imperial Shells in 11D; BIN $69.95
> 
> Note that the condition doesn't seem to be that great, plus it seems that the seller charges fairly high prices for trad. items, and his other shells are expensive, so it seems that the relatively low price on this might signal something.


----------



## Orgetorix

Good on you for not trying to hide the condition!


----------



## TweedyDon

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I assure you most of what I pointed out and took close-ups of aren't as bad as it may seem. I want my buyers to know what they're getting and to get better than they expect.


An admirable policy! Plus, now that we know that they're yours I'm sure that this will reassure anyone interested that they're dealing with a _*very*_ trustworthy seller!


----------



## Orgetorix

GentlemanGeorge said:


> I assure you most of what I pointed out and took close-ups of isn't as bad as it seems. I want my buyers to know what they're getting and to get better than they expect. I would eat _my_ shoes if you'd pass them up in person.


Let me be clear: George is a fine and upstanding member, and I am absolutely not calling his character as a seller into question over these shoes. It may well be that they aren't as bad as they look in the photos and that someone would be quite happy with them. I realize my comment above may seem a bit flip, and I want to make it clear that I actually do think George is commendable for including so many photos that so minutely detail the condition issues. It sets him apart from all the Ebay scum who try to pass off worn-to-bits shoes as "NWOT" or "worn once." If I were in the market for a pair of shell PTBs like that, I'd have no qualms about bidding on George's auctions.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Thank you, TweedyDon. And Orgetorix.


----------



## greekgeek

spielerman said:


> So submitted my best offer - hope they clean up as nice as you say... now remind me again, what I wear with shell cordovan tassel loafers?


If you got them for $60, you stole them! :aportnoy:


----------



## spielerman

greekgeek said:


> If you got them for $60, you stole them! :aportnoy:


Plus $11 and change on shipping ... now I'm taking a chance that they will fit poperly (I'm a hard fit with sizes and lasts) - and if they don't will be here on the Thrift Site for what they cost me - as this site has been good to me in the past - so sharing the love...


----------



## Cardinals5

Stuart McGuire (unmarked) shell, 10B - I e-mailed the seller and she says there's no size marked in the shoes, but her husband measured them as a "regular 10B" - in other words, a total crapshoot.









Southwick 3/2 sack, navy with red windowpane, 40R 









Southwick 3/2 sack tweed, 40-41ML








https://www.etsy.com/listing/674058...h_query=Southwick&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=

Press 3/2 sack seersucker suit, 40R, BIN $100 (from one of the guys on FNB)








https://www.etsy.com/listing/66579367/vintage-1950s-1960s-jpress-seersucker?ref=sr_list_3&ga_search_query=J+Press&ga_noautofacet=1&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage%2Fclothing

Chipp 3/2 tweed sack, 44L









Corbin 3/2 tartan sack, 42-43R









Corbin 3/2 tweed sack, 37-38R









NOS BB tattersall vest, 40" chest









BB tattersall lapelled vest, 40R









BB shetland 3/2 sack, 42-43L









BB 3/2 sack, 3-patch, blazer, 48" chest


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Bradley (unmarked) black shell cordovan, 9B - they've been resoled.









AE Cambridge (unmarked) shell cordovan, 11.5B









The rare Grayson in linen, 10D









AE MacNeil - if anyone is bidding on these as shell cordovan because of the dovetail heel they should know these are NOT shell


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> ...her husband measured them as a "regular 10B"...


:biggrin2:


----------



## leisureclass

Walk Over Bucks - 8EEE - $38 plus shipping: https://www.etsy.com/listing/667500...ge=10&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## Cardinals5

Pringle shawl-collared shetland wool cardigan, 51" chest.


----------



## leisureclass

^^Really wish that Pringle was anywhere near my size. Beautiful.

- Another Etsy Find - Sebago (USA) Longwings and Loafers, Bass Loafers (USA made), and AE loafers - all $15 or less +shipping -- https://www.etsy.com/shop/DoughboysBootsTools?ref=seller_info


----------



## hookem12387

leisureclass said:


> ^^Really wish that Pringle was anywhere near my size. Beautiful.
> 
> - Another Etsy Find - Sebago (USA) Longwings and Loafers, Bass Loafers (USA made), and AE loafers - all $15 or less +shipping -- https://www.etsy.com/shop/DoughboysBootsTools?ref=seller_info


 If anyone here buys those lowcut cowboy boots, we're going to need to have a talk.


----------



## jamesensor

Cardinals5 said:


> Pringle shawl-collared shetland wool cardigan, 51" chest.


Boo! I was going to try to snag that crazy cheap. I'm the current bidder...


----------



## spudnik99

Did anyone on here get this ? 
If so, how much do you want for it?


----------



## AlanC

jamesensor said:


> Boo! I was going to try to snag that crazy cheap. I'm the current bidder...


For that sweater I would be willing to pull out all the stops. Thankfully it's not my size.


----------



## AlanC

Speaking of shawl sweaters, someone should grab this , made in Scotland. It's tagged a Medium, but measures to a Large. Not cheap, but compared to retail it is.

You might make them an offer just to see.


----------



## JLAnderson

A gorgeous Irish tweed overcoat with a ridiculously low BIN price. St. Patrick's Tweed (whatever that is ... my guess, Donegal tweed) and sold by the recently closed Minicucci's of Waterbury, Conn. Were it just one size smaller, I'd be snagging it myself!


----------



## JLAnderson

Someone please snatch this Harris Tweed jacket so I won't be tempted. The color scheme is like none I've seen.


----------



## Peak and Pine

JLAnderson said:


> The color scheme is like none I've seen.


Get out more. My closet for starters.


----------



## JLAnderson

Peak and Pine said:


> Get out more. My closet for starters.


If I were to, I'd leave with a trunk filled with some of your jackets.


----------



## Peak and Pine

And I don't think I'd stop you. It's crawling with spiders and yellowing pin-ups of 50s babes.


----------



## JLAnderson

Peak and Pine said:


> And I don't think I'd stop you. It's crawling with spiders and yellowing pin-ups of 50s babes.


Crack me up.

Spiders I can deal with! If any of the '50s pin-up babes look like this one (https://www.scooteringusa.com/2006/03/vespa_pinup_girls_on_flickr.htm),I'm grabbing that, too!


----------



## DrMac

Posting this for curiosity more than anything.......

Florsheim short wing monk strap spectators with wedge soles (no, that's not a typo)


----------



## spielerman

*Unmarked Shells - best offer opportunity.*

If they were my size, would have been all over this...

AE Randolph shells - submit your best offer...


----------



## chiamdream

Cardinals5 said:


> Looks like another pair of PRL Darltons in shell, 11D


$250, with nary a mention of shell anywhere in the description! Oof.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I think the days of finding deals on unmarked shell are over, at least for shoes from the more popular brands.

These would appear to be shell based on model # though despite the buyer saying that they're calf 
.


----------



## rabidawg

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I think the days of finding deals on unmarked shell are over, at least for shoes from the more popular brands.
> 
> These would appear to be shell based on model # though despite the buyer saying that they're calf
> .


It happens all the time, but it's mostly on BIN auctions. Particularly once something "unmarked" is posted on here or the other forum, it really might as well be listed as shell. There's a rather large contingent of non-contributing lurkers, both here and there.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I think the days of finding deals on unmarked shell are over, at least for shoes from the more popular brands.


I think some nice deals can still be had. There's probably 4-5 pair of unmarked shells I'm watching right now that have very low bids, if any at all. However, I certainly agree that the various how to identify unmarked shell threads have driven prices up, but, and here's why I still like those threads, they've allowed a much broader segment of the posters/lurkers to gain access to shell for cheap.


----------



## Cardinals5

Damn short jackets. Norman Hilton tweed, looks like a 2B sack, 40S


----------



## spielerman

Cardinals5 said:


> I think some nice deals can still be had. There's probably 4-5 pair of unmarked shells I'm watching right now that have very low bids, if any at all. However, I certainly agree that the various how to identify unmarked shell threads have driven prices up, but, and here's why I still like those threads, they've allowed a much broader segment of the posters/lurkers to gain access to shell for cheap.


Well if you see some 8.5 or 9 let me know, this is the only way I can afford shell.. I will post a unmarked shell when I find one- like I did yesterday.

I really appreciate the generosity.


----------



## MRMstl

Anyone here get that Chester Barrie suit? Looked like a great spring/summer suit.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> I think some nice deals can still be had. There's probably 4-5 pair of unmarked shells I'm watching right now that have very low bids, if any at all. However, I certainly agree that the various how to identify unmarked shell threads have driven prices up, but, and here's why I still like those threads, they've allowed a much broader segment of the posters/lurkers to gain access to shell for cheap.


Just to be clear, I'm not complaining at all about people posting unmrked shell here, nor do I think that's the sole (heh) reason this is happening.

I'm sure deals are still out there, but of the unmarked shell auctions I've watched lately it's not crazy for the bidding to reach over $100 for a common size, in a popular style of a well known brand.

Cards, I'd bet that a lot of those cheap, unmarked shell shoes you're watching are PTBs, or tassels.
Which seem to be less popular among the general public than longwings and LHSs, even here on the thrift exchange you see shell ptbs and tassels going for less than other styles.


----------



## rabidawg

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Just to be clear, I'm not complaining at all about people posting unmrked shell here, nor do I think that's the sole (heh) reason this is happening.
> 
> I'm sure deals are still out there, but of the unmarked shell auctions I've watched lately it's not crazy for the bidding to reach over $100 for a common size, in a popular style of a well known brand.


Same here. Just pointing out the obvious. Some finds still sneak through (The WGP's Darltons are a notable example), but eBay plus the PSA threads tends to result in a pretty efficient market, for non-BIN auctions. That's why I personally only post BIN auctions here, since for those one doesn't run into the issue of outing someone else's find. If someone else found it first, they already had the option to take it down. Whereas for auctions, the outing seems to happen quite often.


----------



## Cardinals5

spielerman said:


> Well if you see some 8.5 or 9 let me know, this is the only way I can afford shell.. I will post a unmarked shell when I find one- like I did yesterday.
> 
> I really appreciate the generosity.


Well, 8.5 is sometimes my size, depending on last, etc., so you won't see me posting any of those :devil: But 9s are free game.


----------



## MRMstl

rabidawg said:


> Same here. Just pointing out the obvious. Some finds still sneak through (The WGP's Darltons are a notable example), but eBay plus the PSA threads tends to result in a pretty efficient market, for non-BIN auctions. That's why I personally only post BIN auctions here, since for those one doesn't run into the issue of outing someone else's find. If someone else found it first, they already had the option to take it down. Whereas for auctions, the outing seems to happen quite often.


I like this idea of only posting BIN auctions here. I will make this my personal policy and hope others do, too. Kudos.


----------



## spielerman

MRMstl said:


> I like this idea of only posting BIN auctions here. I will make this my personal policy and hope others do, too. Kudos.


Well in that spirit... beat to H** BIN... can't spell poster... new brand called florshiem.


----------



## AlanC

In the spirit of being a contrarian (and the OP), people should feel free to post any auctions they want to post, BIN or not. I have benefited from auctions others have posted, and I know members here have benefited from auctions I've linked. I don't bid very often. I simply find a lot of the links to auctions interesting, and like to see them.

Of course, what anyone posts, or whether you post at all in this thread, is always voluntary.


----------



## Orgetorix

I agree with Alan...we should feel free to post any auctions we like. I have recently taken down a couple of links to auctions after members PMed me and said they were watching them already, but I'm inclined not to do that anymore. This is hardly the only spot on the Web where such auctions are outed, and I've had some that I was watching get outed here as well. It's just part of the Ebay game.


----------



## rabidawg

I'm not saying people should feel less-than-free to post what they want. That is obviously the purpose of this thread, and others like it. All I'm saying is that, in addition to serving the purpose of benefiting potential buyers by providing low or no-effort access to nice items and good deals, these threads likewise benefit sellers by expanding their customer base through increased free marketing. It's a win-win in general, but it certainly contributes to, despite not being the sole cause of, generally-increased prices for the auctions linked to herein. And when it happens that an item that was already on the radar of a potential buyer is broadcast to a large group, consisting of both contributing members as well as a large number of parasitic free-riders, that original buyer is naturally going to suffer the most direct harm.* That seems to happen on a regular basis here, and it's not a clock that can necessarily be unwound by deleting the post (since nearly everyone gets email updates when something new is posted), although that probably mitigates the damage to a large part.

Again, that's not to say that folks shouldn't post active auctions. But that is the necessary result of doing so.

*I cannot think of a time that this actually happened to me, as I nearly exclusively purchase through BIN listings. So this is really not a self-serving post.


----------



## AlanC

rabidawg said:


> (since nearly everyone gets email updates when something new is posted)


Really? I don't get email updates for any threads, so it's not something I think about, and feature I almost never use. I'm sure it's used a lot more than I had though about.

I have subscribed to some of my own B&S threads in the past.


----------



## rabidawg

AlanC said:


> Really? I don't get email updates for any threads, so it's not something I think about, and feature I almost never use. I'm sure it's used a lot more than I had though about.
> 
> I have subscribed to some of my own B&S threads in the past.


Maybe I asked for this setting, but I think that's the default setting if you've ever replied to a thread. I have to manually unsubscribe.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> I agree with Alan...we should feel free to post any auctions we like.


I agree as well. Obviously, I like trolling eBay to see what ivy wonders are currently available. I'm sure I've outed a number of auctions being watched by our members here (particularly shells), but am just as certain that I've alerted members to auctions they wouldn't have seen otherwise (and then they've purchased them). Just recently I benefitted when Pugin posted a link to a Canterbury surcingle and I won with the opening bid. So, in the spirit of the thread, I'll keep posting live auctions - I do, however, respect the wishes of members who ask me to remove an auction I've posted.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ In that case, I henceforth ask you to not post anything in 11E/11.D/12C/12B, 42R, 35/36W, or M/L. Please instead put all such links in PMs to me.

:biggrin: 

Just kidding. Thanks for your service to the forum! You seem to have the deepest Ebay-trolling skills of anyone here.


----------



## MRMstl

I understand, and hold no grudges against, those that wish to post all auctions. 

But, as rabidawg points out there are possibly (tens?) of thousands of lurkers on this forum compared to maybe a few dozen active posters. If only active posters were able to see these posts, it would be a different ballgame. It would be more like a small group of enthusiasts helping eachother out. In reality, its a few active posters benefiting thousands of nameless, voiceless lurkers.

This means the thousands of lurkers benefit exponentially more than your fellow active posters.

Again, I am not deriding or challenging those of you that post all auctions. I posted a few myself, but upon further thought I wholeheartedly agree with rabidawg's line of thinking.

MRM


----------



## rabidawg

This is my last chime-in on this. I didn't really intend to open a can of worms or cause conflict, just to respond to what has been a prevailing theme (but not the only prevailing theme) of the thread recently. The volume-posters here do great service, and it's by far the most interesting thread on the forum. My criticism (I view it more as an expression of my take on what I prefer to contribute to the thread) is over. No harm intended.

Although I still believe that unmarked shell ceases to be so once posted. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5

How about this - is anyone watching a certain auction for a certain pair of unmarked shells that's ending within an hour from right now?


I'd be quite shocked if there really were thousands of lurkers on our forum. We're a fairly esoteric "style" these days and I just don't see that many people attracted enough to our forum to spend time lurking to find the eBay auctions we list. I'd say the SF "Shoes and such" (I forget the real title) thread about eBay has a much more influential effect on the price of eBay shoes. I've seen several of our members there and I read it often, but I rarely post unmarked shells there because I know they can drive the prices through the roof.


----------



## Orgetorix

Interesting woven-mesh Nettletons with beautiful fiddleback spade soles. I'm puzzled as to how old these are--the logo looks modern to me (60s-80s?), but the styling and especially the sole treatment is seldom seen later than the 40s.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

I have a number of items for sale on ebay that a trad might like (Southern Proper ties, VV bow, BB sport coat, BB sweater, etc.)

https://shop.ebay.com/florida1414/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25


----------



## Cardinals5

There are 3 pair of size 8.5 Quoddys currently on eBay.

Boat Shoes









Blucher mocs









Maliseet Oxford


----------



## straw sandals

Hey Cards,

Did you win those shells? I'd like to see pics!


----------



## Cardinals5

straw sandals said:


> Hey Cards,
> 
> Did you win those shells? I'd like to see pics!


Which ones? The ones I mentioned just a few posts above? I wasn't actually bidding on them - just watching to see the final price.

They were a pair of Florsheim burgundy shell longwings, 11D. They ended at $49.70 + shipping.


----------



## closerlook

DO QUODDYS run TTS?

thanks!


----------



## Pugin

Cardinals5 said:


> They were a pair of Florsheim burgundy shell longwings, 11D. They ended at $49.70 + shipping.


Wow. Someone got an outstanding deal.

^ My Quoddys (boat shoes and maliseet) are true to size.


----------



## straw sandals

Argh, Cards, you're killing me. That's my size!


----------



## zbix

I was watching that auction too. Are we sure those were shell? I asked for model numbers and the person got back to me w/ the six digit number that started with 6. I replied that I'd like the five digit number but never heard back from them. I was too torn to drop $50+ on a pair of vintage calf.


----------



## Cardinals5

Yep, no doubt those were shell. That said, you did the right thing asking for the model number since that would have eliminated any concern. When I e-mail a seller I just ask for all the numbers printed inside the shoes since sellers usually can't figure out which one is the model number. You'd be surprised how often sellers have the size listed incorrectly, especially when listing combination lasts. Always e-mail people selling Aldens because they'll often list them on eBay as "B" width when in fact they're a "B/D" combination last.


----------



## Cardinals5

Dang, wish I had the available funds for these.

Alden whiskey shells, seconds though unworn, 8D, BIN $400. Please note, these are not the usual LHS, but the other Alden version of the lhs.


----------



## closerlook

what last is that??


----------



## Cardinals5

I think it's Copley


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> There are 3 pair of size 8.5 Quoddys currently on eBay.
> 
> Boat Shoes
> 
> Blucher mocs
> 
> Maliseet Oxford


Although I don't know his username, that seller is a member here (and an outstanding person to deal with). You might want to ask him about BIN pricing . . . I'll just say he's been receptive in the past.


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> I think it's Copley


gosh if it was only a full strap - and a lot less money.


----------



## Pugin

Blue Foot Joy tassels in 8D for an $80 BIN: 


An identical pair in 8A has been floating around for a while:


----------



## AlanC

from French "Trad" shop, Old England.


----------



## Cardinals5

Tempted, but I'm in a no-buy mode right now.

AE Buckingham suede/leather spectators, 8.5E


----------



## Cardinals5

Rather than post an active auction for a pair of unmarked shells, I'll simply post an annoucement of their size and the first person who sends me a PM will get a link to the auction. If that person decides they don't want the shells, they can follow the same procedure or just let me know and I'll send the link to the second person in line. It's a somewhat cumbersome process, but should keep prices a bit lower for everyone concerned and limit the opportunities to active AAAC members.

First is a pair of fairly rare and desirable shells, size 8.5D - *EDIT: i've distributed the link to the auction*


----------



## rvan

*RLPL Ralph Lauren Purple Label Blazer 44L 3btn

*
Starting bid $70. BIN $100.00.


----------



## stuplarosa

Is that a 3/2 or just a 3?



rvan said:


> *RLPL Ralph Lauren Purple Label Blazer 44L 3btn
> 
> *
> Starting bid $70. BIN $100.00.


----------



## Cardinals5

Cardinals5 said:


> Rather than post an active auction for a pair of unmarked shells, I'll simply post an annoucement of their size and the first person who sends me a PM will get a link to the auction. If that person decides they don't want the shells, they can follow the same procedure or just let me know and I'll send the link to the second person in line. It's a somewhat cumbersome process, but should keep prices a bit lower for everyone concerned and limit the opportunities to active AAAC members.
> 
> First is a pair of fairly rare and desirable shells, size 8.5D - *EDIT: i've distributed the link to the auction*


For those who were curious, the auction referred to above was for a pair of PRL Darlton pennies in shell. The buyer decided to accept someone's BIN offer and ended the auction early.


----------



## leisureclass

NOS Tennis or Cricket V-neck in Shetland by Braemar



Not Cheap, but it's a real beauty.


----------



## Pugin

AlanC said:


> from French "Trad" shop, Old England.


I've been watching that tie for a while and think it's fantastic. I just have too many already.


----------



## Dr. D

Here's an elusive BB OCBD in yellow stripe, size 16.5/34.5 (actual measurements) for about $20:


----------



## mack11211

*Among my ebay auctions this week....*

Dear Folks:

Many new items since my last posting in this thread. First, two highlights, then a fuller list of items in the trad zone. Note that these are among over 240 listed this week. Over 50 of these are shirts now 20% off already low BIN prices, the sale starting 3PM EST.

There is no reserve on any item. Domestic shipping is always included.

The sale ends when the auction ends -- 10 PM EST Sunday night.

A few choice items - some ties, a vest and a sack tweed coat:

NEW $120 EDGAR OF SCOTLAND glen morar TWEED TIE 3.75"










NEW $120 EDGAR OF SCOTLAND glen darroch TWEED TIE 3.5"










NEW $120 EDGAR OF SCOTLAND HOUNDSTOOTH TWEED TIE 3.75"










MILLARS connemara Ireland STRIPE wool TWEED VEST size L
.









BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad STRIPE TWEED SACK COAT 40S










Here is the fuller list:

TIES

NEW HORTEX ireland PINK TWEED TIE 2.75" skinny narrow

NEW POLO ralph lauren ITALY WOOL CHALLIS PRINT TIE 2.8"

SCOTCH HOUSE Scotland FIERY RED MACFARLANE plaid TIE 3"

GLENSHANE OF DUBLIN Ireland green DONEGAL TWEED TIE 3"

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

LOCHCARRON Scotland LAMONT unlined WOOL PLAID TIE 3.25"

ROOSTER usa STRIPED WOOL TIE 3.25" narrow skinny

BROOKS BROTHERS trad SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.25" narrow

NEW $120 EDGAR OF SCOTLAND glen darroch TWEED TIE 3.5"

HARVEY ASHTON England GREEN PAISLEY NECK TIE 3.5"

LOUIS BOSTON berkely shop ENGLAND SILK FOULARD TIE 3.5"

NEW POLO ralph lauren italy PURPLE PAISLEY TIE 3.5"

H HERZFELD nyc ENGLAND classic trad SILK REPP TIE 3.75"

NEW $120 EDGAR OF SCOTLAND glen morar TWEED TIE 3.75

NEW $120 EDGAR OF SCOTLAND HOUNDSTOOTH TWEED TIE 3.75"

BROOKS BROTHERS printed red SILK MEDALLION TIE 3.75"

$175 PAUL STUART Italy RED LATTICE spring SILK TIE 3.75

SHIRTS
casual

PENDLETON WOOLEN MILLS usa BRIGHT RED SHIRT sz Small

PAUL STUART viyella style COLORFUL COTTON WOOL SHIRT M

NEW $300 PAUL STUART Italy BLACK CORDUROY SHIRT size M

POLO Ralph Lauren WHITE DENIM DUNGAREE WORKSHIRT size M

PENDLETON MILLS heritage SLIM BROWN PLAID SHIRT sz M

WOOLRICH usa green wool PLAID OVERSHIRT size Large

BULLOCK & JONES usa CASHMERE cotton VIYELLA SHIRT sz L

ABERCROMBIE & FITCH England VIYELLA SPORT SHIRT sz L XL

SHIRTS
dress

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad YELLOW OXFORD SHIRT 15 31

CHIPP NYC r&o hawick TRAD BLUE B/D STRIPE SHIRT 15 34

CHIPP NYC r&o hawick TRAD BROWN STRIPE SHIRT 15 34

BERGDORF GOODMAN Italy CASHMERE cotton FLANNEL SHIRT 17

VESTS

MILLARS connemara Ireland STRIPE wool TWEED VEST size L

PANTS

POLO ralph Lauren usa BLACK CORDUROY TROUSERS 40

SPORT COATS & BLAZERS

GRIFFON ivy league trad BLUE GREEN TWEED COAT 40 S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad STRIPE TWEED SACK COAT 40S

UNIQLO japan MODERN gray wool TWEED COAT 40R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad HEATHER TWEED COAT 40 XL

HICKEY-FREEMAN MTM SPRING TWEED COAT 42 S

BROOKS BROTHERS classic GREEN & RUBY TWEED COAT 42R

$1600 PAUL STUART Italy CASHMERE wool D/B BLAZER 42R

BROOKS BROTHERS trad RAINBOW STRIPE TWEED COAT 42L

BROOKS BROTHERS classic PURPLE GREEN PLAID COAT 42 L

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CUSTOM OLIVE LINEN COAT 42XL

CHIPP NY classic trad GRAY WASH n WEAR SACK COAT 43

HART SCHAFFNER MARX ivy league SACK TWEED COAT 44S

GRAHAM & GUNN hickey freeman usa CAMELHAIR BLAZER 44R

BROOKS BROTHERS classic tan CAMEL HAIR COAT 44 R

POLO ralph lauren UNCONSTRUCTED LINEN COAT 44 L

FORMAL WEAR

BROOKS BROTHERS classic SHAWL COLLAR TUXEDO 40L

Again, all auctions end at 10 PM EST Sunday night.

Find 'em all here:


----------



## spielerman

Cardinals5 said:


> For those who were curious, the auction referred to above was for a pair of PRL Darlton pennies in shell. The buyer decided to accept someone's BIN offer and ended the auction early.


Cardinal! WHY!!!!

Seriously though.. having the flu and not keeping up with this thread just killed this one. Unreal $40 shipped... expect these to be back on the bay with a $200+ price tag.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Taking offers on ended ebay auctions.

I had a few auctions end yesterday that would be of interest here, one in particular: Florsheim Imperial V-cleat Shell Cordovan Bluchers 9.5C (look in ended auctions) that didn't get bids at $235. They are in beautiful shape and, I'm convinced, would have gone near twice that if they said Alden. Anyway, that's just my opinion. There's a live one for some longwings, 10.5C, that are almost as good you might want to watch, and then a couple other ended listings for shell, 9.5D and 11D, that aren't in great condition but that I'll take offers on too. The titles for the ended listings are identical to the above except for the size.


----------



## pseudonym

J. Press Blazer


Measured as " 20" shoulder to shoulder, 23" underarm to underarm, 25" sleeve, 33" length " and approximated as a 40L by the seller. I wouldn't have posted this if it were slightly smaller, but it's there at $24 BIN + $10.50 for shipping. The last Press blazer in my size on eBay went for >100 dollars, just for reference...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Am I entitled to brag? I just won some brand new Alden shells! I don't think the price tag was out of this world either.



Of interest, some nearly new AE Park Avenues which I won't go for now... With a BIN at about $55.


----------



## Cardinals5

spielerman said:


> Cardinal! WHY!!!!
> 
> Seriously though.. having the flu and not keeping up with this thread just killed this one. Unreal $40 shipped... expect these to be back on the bay with a $200+ price tag.


These actually went for $150 + shipping. The buyer just ended the auction at $40 shipped and sold them off eBay.


----------



## The Rambler

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Am I entitled to brag? I just won some brand new Alden shells! I don't think the price tag was out of this world either.


B&S: you are certainly entitled to brag about those saddle shells Wonderful, fabulous shoes.


----------



## spielerman

Cardinals5 said:


> These actually went for $150 + shipping. The buyer just ended the auction at $40 shipped and sold them off eBay.


This padawan has much to learn still.... I stand correct.


----------



## TweedyDon

pseudonym said:


> J. Press Blazer
> 
> Measured as " 20" shoulder to shoulder, 23" underarm to underarm, 25" sleeve, 33" length " and approximated as a 40L by the seller. I wouldn't have posted this if it were slightly smaller, but it's there at $24 BIN + $10.50 for shipping. The last Press blazer in my size on eBay went for >100 dollars, just for reference...


If those measurements are accurate, wouldn't this be closer to a 42L.... Maybe even a 43, given Press' cut?


----------



## straw sandals

If this were my size, I'd already have my snipe set.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Didn't Steve try to sell that here first? The Thrift Exchange is so busy I can't remember.


----------



## brantley11

I worked a deal with the seller for a buy it now of and someone got them before I could. Fuming right now, because I have been looking for this shoe for about 6 months in my price range (<100)


----------



## DrMac

pseudonym said:


> J. Press Blazer
> 
> Measured as " 20" shoulder to shoulder, 23" underarm to underarm, 25" sleeve, 33" length " and approximated as a 40L by the seller. I wouldn't have posted this if it were slightly smaller, but it's there at $24 BIN + $10.50 for shipping. The last Press blazer in my size on eBay went for >100 dollars, just for reference...


Well, I suppose that's what I get for being cautious and asking questions. I emailed the seller to provide a picture of what he meant by "the buttons have left an imprint in the blazer", and in the meantime it was sold. I need a 3/2 sack blazer in pretty much these measurements - 19-20 shoulder, 22-23 chest, 31-33 length, 25-26 sleeve. Please let me know if you see one at a decent price.


----------



## rabidawg

These are marked shell (8D Florsheim shell LWBs), and have a starting price of $9.99. However, the seller had a BIN price of $85 when the auction started, and might take the same as a BIN offer now.


----------



## Steve Smith

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Didn't Steve try to sell that here first? The Thrift Exchange is so busy I can't remember.


No, I put it straight to ebay. Sales have been slow here for me, and I thought that J Press would get some great action on the bay. How common, or desirable, are lapels on a vest?


----------



## Cardinals5

Steve Smith said:


> No, I put it straight to ebay. Sales have been slow here for me, and I thought that J Press would get some great action on the bay. How common, or desirable, are lapels on a vest?


Gotcha - Press does seem to fetch pretty good prices on eBay. Lapels on a vest are fairly rare and, I think, highly desirable. If you're going with a three piece might as well go the whole hog.


----------



## AlanC

^_Love_ lapels on a vest.

And a sad +1 on recent sales here being slooooow.


----------



## closerlook

rabidawg said:


> These are marked shell (8D Florsheim shell LWBs), and have a starting price of $9.99. However, the seller had a BIN price of $85 when the auction started, and might take the same as a BIN offer now.


That 85 bin was for me, but I ended up declining. now i wish i had taken it. good work to who got the.


----------



## Steve Smith

AlanC said:


> ^_Love_ lapels on a vest.
> 
> And a sad +1 on recent sales here being slooooow.


It's odd. Sales here were wide open in January and then slowed to almost nothing in February. I have bought a bunch of stuff to sell and need to clean out my closet now so off to ebay it goes. I have 18 active auctions on there now and half of them are lots of 2 to 3 shirts or sweaters in the same size. I just sold a pair of shoes for $100 shipped that were offered here for $45 with no interest at all.


----------



## spielerman

Steve Smith said:


> It's odd. Sales here were wide open in January and then slowed to almost nothing in February. I have bought a bunch of stuff to sell and need to clean out my closet now so off to ebay it goes. I have 18 active auctions on there now and half of them are lots of 2 to 3 shirts or sweaters in the same size. I just sold a pair of shoes for $100 shipped that were offered here for $45 with no interest at all.


a link to your auctions? Or just PM me? I'm back into the trad mode, a little bit.


----------



## MrZipper

spielerman said:


> Norman Hilton Jacket- unbeatable price- if you are a long... what a value! someone has to pick this up.


I saw that one a little while back and seriously considered it. But in the end, I just didn't want to deal with that stain on the sleeve...


----------



## Cardinals5

A pair of unmarked shells in ??? - if interested, PM me and I'll send the eBay link - *Edit:* another forumite was already watching these.


----------



## TheWGP

Just wanted to pop my head in and say that I wholeheartedly endorse this new method Cards is using - I've been the beneficiary of more than one of Cards' posts, especially with those Darltons and the Florsheims with Lobb trees. On those Darltons especially, I was sitting watching the auction end literally CERTAIN someone would snipe them away. Then again, that's the chance you take with low-information low-quality-picture auctions you hope to win cheaply!


----------



## greekgeek

Re: the listing and delisting of the auctions is just....lame. Reading the thread every couple of days and seeing many deleted posts.... just seems against the spirit of the thread.

Unmarked shell Hanover longwings in 12D. $29 and no bids, listed in a slow category.









"Wanna-be" Deadstock Shell PTB... 12 . Still nice shoes if you like sweaty feet! Longwing version from same seller available.


















Vtg unmarked Edward Green for Nordstrom 10.5. Could make for an interesting restoration job...









Made in England boots with a fair BIN for an 11.5 @ $65









Noice pair of Nettletons! 11.5's win again... @$25 bid, worn once-ish.









Back to 12 with these tan pebble PTB with some real leather this time, 12. @$25 and still no bids.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

A TON of vintage 1950s and 1960s TNSIL clothing has been added to my Etsy page at https://www.etsy.com/shop/NewtonStreetVintage

NOS Brooks, Andover Shop Norfolk Tweed, Three-piece tweed suits and more!


----------



## spielerman

greekgeek said:


> Re: the listing and delisting of the auctions is just....lame. Reading the thread every couple of days and seeing many deleted posts.... just seems against the spirit of the thread.
> 
> Unmarked shell Hanover longwings in 12D. $29 and no bids, listed in a slow category.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wanna-be" Deadstock Shell PTB... 12 . Still nice shoes if you like sweaty feet! Longwing version from same seller available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vtg unmarked Edward Green for Nordstrom 10.5. Could make for an interesting restoration job...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made in England boots with a fair BIN for an 11.5 @ $65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noice pair of Nettletons! 11.5's win again... @$25 bid, worn once-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to 12 with these tan pebble PTB with some real leather this time, 12. @$25 and still no bids.


So how does one identify pebble grain shell shoes? Is it possible just by pictures?


----------



## Steve Smith

spielerman said:


> So how does one identify pebble grain shell shoes? Is it possible just by pictures?


Sure, just look at that last pair of shoes above and look at the grain of the leather.


----------



## greekgeek

spielerman said:


> So how does one identify pebble grain shell shoes? Is it possible just by pictures?


I do not know how to ID pebble shell by sight, I only meant to say that the tan pbble grain pair appears to be genuine leather, whilst the plum colored pair are synthetic.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I've never seen pebble grain shell, does it exist?


----------



## TheWGP

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I've never seen pebble grain shell, does it exist?


Yes, it does... but it's pretty rare. I've never seen any in real life, let alone in a thrift! I imagine the different creasing would still be the key to identification.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB desert boots, 7.5D - I had a pair of these in the past. They fit true-to-size. They're not Aldens - the likely maker is someone like Sebago. BIN $60 + shipping


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Leeds in black shell, 11D BIN $60 + shipping


----------



## Cardinals5

Unmarked shell pennies - link distributed.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Wow, black insole as well.

Last time a pair of shell pennies in that size was posted here they went unsold at a $19.99 starting bid.


----------



## spielerman

How do I get on your distribution list?


----------



## Cardinals5

spielerman said:


> How do I get on your distribution list?


No list, you just have to be the first to PM me when I post a pair of unmarked shells.


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> No list, you just have to be the first to PM me when I post a pair of unmarked shells.


Pro tip: sit at the keyboard madly hitting F5!


----------



## Cardinals5

Church's Royal Tweed suede ptbs, 11.5 BIN $80 + shipping


----------



## hookem12387

spielerman said:


> How do I get on your distribution list?


Hopefully I'll soon be out of the market for 10.5d shell pennies and they'll all be yours. Sorry about that


----------



## AldenPyle

Black Keith Highlander Tassels, New Looking OS, 9D BIN $50.


----------



## Steve Smith

Here is a PSA for any of you who may be bidding on the 12C Nunn Bush suicide heel shoes on ebay. The bid is in the 70's which leads me to believe that at least 2 bidders are identifying these shoes as something which they are not. 

If you zoom in on the insole of the shoe on the left, you can see the word "corfam". Not only is corfam not shell, it isn't even leather. These are plastic shoes.


----------



## Cardinals5

Steve Smith said:


> Here is a PSA for any of you who may be bidding on the 12C Nunn Bush suicide heel shoes on ebay. The bid is in the 70's which leads me to believe that at least 2 bidders are identifying these shoes as something which they are not.
> 
> If you zoom in on the insole of the shoe on the left, you can see the word "corfam". Not only is corfam not shell, it isn't even leather. These are plastic shoes.


But "space age" plastic! I think some people didn't catch Greekgeek's reference to "sweaty feet"


----------



## Steve Smith

I messaged the guy and he responded that the material is "both synthetic and leather". Whoever ends up buying these shoes is in for disappointment and hassle. I have worn corfam shoes when in the military. Corfam is plastic, end of discussion.

I see the "sweaty feet" reference, but these are not nice shoes and nobody on AAAC would think that they are.


----------



## TheWGP

Okay... y'all remember the Florsheim unmarked shells with Lobb trees I snagged for ~80 shipped off Cards' recommendation, which unhappily arrived with broken trees? You may also recall that the lady was refunding me the money and letting me keep the shoes...

but the OTHER TWO PAIRS arrived in the mail today...

Pair 1: AE's as I suspected from the heel - black Birminghams. With AE shoe trees, so I don't know HOW she listed these as "Florsheims" too.

Pair 2: Crockett & Jones (labeled) for Gordon Scott, labeled "Greenwich" but the C&J Greenwich is a boot. They're... a bit odd, wingtip bluchers with a straight-to-the-back line of perfs from the blucher. Not sure what to call it. They're the tan ones on the right in the photo. Came with vintage Florsheim trees, one of which has the handle screwed back on but all completely functional. Guessing the trees made her think they were Florsheims.

Admittedly crappy cellphone pic of all of it (the shells have a pair of other trees in them since they NEED good trees in them, but are cleaning up fine.)









There was also a check enclosed for $52. So, I figure I paid about $28 total... for Florsheim shell LWB's, Lobb trees, a pair of C&J's, a pair of AE's and two pairs of trees.

Oh, and the John Lobb shop in New York just told me to send the broken trees to them for repair or replacement, for free. Well, I pay shipping to them, but still.

Okay, I think this is officially hotter than the $100 Darltons. Cards, I am forever in your debt. :icon_hailthee::icon_hailthee::icon_hailthee:

Needless to say, I'm going to discuss with the lady whether she has anything else lying around - I have a feeling her dad didn't just buy those Lobb trees on their own... and with shoes like that, maybe he had suits to match. But a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, so I'm happy, no, make that ecstatic, for today! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rabidawg

Bostonian shell PTBs in 9EEE. Listed as "narrow" in the eBay description. $30 bid, $50 BIN. Shipping's expesnive. Might want to ask him to put them in a medium flat-rate box.


----------



## Orgetorix

For those of you with a hanger fetish, this seller has BB Golden Fleece suit hangers and Black Fleece shirt hangers in lots of 2 for $25. I have a few of the GF hangers, and they're beautiful. Solid mahogany with a brass BB logo medallion inset. Looks like he has different sizes available, so you might even be able to request larger or smaller ones depending on your coat size.


----------



## ArtVandalay

43L J. Press Glenplaid sack suit.

$80 BIN
34/30.5 Trousers

I'd be all over this if there was some more material in those trou.


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

This auction is mine, and I'm posting it here because it's a seriously *weird* J Press suit. It's clearly a custom job, and it has some amazing details. The size is about a 38R


----------



## TheWGP

Orgetorix said:


> For those of you with a hanger fetish, this seller has BB Golden Fleece suit hangers and Black Fleece shirt hangers in lots of 2 for $25. I have a few of the GF hangers, and they're beautiful. Solid mahogany with a brass BB logo medallion inset. Looks like he has different sizes available, so you might even be able to request larger or smaller ones depending on your coat size.


So tempting... but $35 shipped for *two* hangers is definitely a bit up there, especially since I unfortunately have no Golden Fleece items.  Unfortunately, those who get such nice hangers either seem to a) not know they're worth much, or b) realize the power they have over us hanger fiends!


----------



## rabidawg

straw sandals said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This auction is mine, and I'm posting it here because it's a seriously *weird* J Press suit. It's clearly a custom job, and it has some amazing details. The size is about a 38R


I like your desk chair.


----------



## straw sandals

Hey, thanks! A friend that worked in an old biology lab at Rutgers gave it to me when they cleaned out an office for renovation. It's fifty pounds of solid wood, and (surprisingly) has a spring-based mechanism that lets it recline.


----------



## Cardinals5

Cole Haan Imperials in shell cordovan, 12D - price is pretty high at $199, but you might make a lower offer.


----------



## rabidawg

Alden black calf full-strap penny loafers. 9 B/D. $40 BIN.


----------



## Taliesin

Orgetorix said:


> For those of you with a hanger fetish, this seller has BB Golden Fleece suit hangers and Black Fleece shirt hangers in lots of 2 for $25. I have a few of the GF hangers, and they're beautiful. Solid mahogany with a brass BB logo medallion inset. Looks like he has different sizes available, so you might even be able to request larger or smaller ones depending on your coat size.


That's quite a markup over what the seller paid. At the Garland outlet, they charge $1 each for those hangers.


----------



## LeggeJP1

I've bought from this seller before with great results. This Zegna is almost exactly in my size but I'm not crazy about the color. Someone else may want it. $50 BIN. Mainline Zegna, oddly made in Italy and not Switzerland (I have two from this line that are from Switzerland). I guess that makes it older?


----------



## Orgetorix

Taliesin said:


> That's quite a markup over what the seller paid. At the Garland outlet, they charge $1 each for those hangers.


Somebody needs to proxy for us next time they're in Garland.


----------



## Patrick06790

Huntington shirt, green and white stripe, 16 x 35


----------



## TheWGP

Orgetorix said:


> Somebody needs to proxy for us next time they're in Garland.


+1 - I'd definitely be in for this. Orgetorix, since you and I are both occasionally in Cbus, if you want to go in together, I'll pay for shipping for BOTH of us so long as you pick them up from me next time you're up! 

Now the problem is finding someone who can visit Garland.  Maybe a message to armyhardhat is in order, especially if anyone has previous dealings/business relationship with him?


----------



## Steve Smith

Taliesin said:


> That's quite a markup over what the seller paid. At the Garland outlet, they charge $1 each for those hangers.


I have been to Garland and I don't recall seeing any hangers for sale, but that doesn't mean that there weren't any there. I wonder if they are always available.


----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


> Now the problem is finding someone who can visit Garland


I keep planning to go - especially when I see the NC flippers selling stuff in my size from the BB store - but Garland is just in the middle of nowhere and doesn't seem to be on the road to anywhere. It's something like 5 hours just from Greenville.


----------



## TweedyDon

Taliesin said:


> That's quite a markup over what the seller paid. At the Garland outlet, they charge $1 each for those hangers.


GOSH! Would that I were closer to Garland....


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> Garland is just in the middle of nowhere and doesn't seem to be on the road to anywhere.


Yeah - I have family in Hickory, Winston, and just south of Greenville NC. I've tried repeatedly to think of a way to swing by there that doesn't involve a 4-hour round trip, but there just isn't any way I don't think, unless we maybe go to Atlantic Beach and go back to western NC via Charlotte? Ugh, the logistics really do suck.

Steve, go visit, ask, beg, plead for the nice hangers for all of us! ;D


----------



## Cardinals5

Andover Shop patch tweed, about a 40S (42" chest, 29" BOC)


----------



## Steve Smith

TheWGP said:


> Steve, go visit, ask, beg, plead for the nice hangers for all of us! ;D


I will try to make it out there in the next month or so. Garland is about 95 miles from my house but only about 20 or 30 miles out of the way if I decide to drive to Durham/Chapel Hill and take my two college student daughters out to dinner. Hmmm, hit Garland when they open the doors, thrift my way through Raleigh, Durham and Chapel Hill. I think I need to do this trip.

And believe me, if they have those BB hangers at a dollar a pop I will buy a hundred of them. But I am skeptical of the availability AND the price.


----------



## DFPyne

Somewhat of a strange beast. A Brooks Brothers 42R 3/2 sack suede blazer.


----------



## Cardinals5

Grenson Masterpiece (labelled as [Paul] Stuart's Choice) pebble-grain chukkas, US12-12.5D. Dainite soles


----------



## MRMstl

Not sure if it's trad but it's BB (and Harris Tweed) so I figured I would throw it out there....wish it were my size. A bit pricey.


----------



## Cardinals5

One for the bigger guys. Southwick corduroy 3/2 sack, 52" chest, BOC: 33"


----------



## katon

Nice looking by Corbin, size 40S.

















An L.L. Bean , size medium.









An English-made Brooks Brothers , size medium


----------



## frosejr

Got these today, and they are solid, great construction. The leather is nice, needs a couple Mac treatments but I expected that.

However, I am a 12C headed toward B in Hanovers, and these are true-to-size 12Ds. I can still wear them, and will gladly, but if anyone wants to propose a trade for something a little more narrow, I'll listen.



greekgeek said:


> Unmarked shell Hanover longwings in 12D. $29 and no bids, listed in a slow category.


----------



## firedancer

frosejr said:


> Got these today, and they are solid, great construction. The leather is nice, needs a couple Mac treatments but I expected that.


I've searched to no avail, could someone please explain the "mac treatment" please?
Thanks


----------



## Cardinals5

firedancer said:


> I've searched to no avail, could someone please explain the "mac treatment" please?
> Thanks


1-wipe with a damp cloth
2-brush vigorously with a horse hair shoe brush
3-buff with smooth cloth
4-avoid applying polish-wear the shoes a minimum of at least fifteen wearing before thinking of using polish


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

firedancer said:


> I've searched to no avail, could someone please explain the "mac treatment" please?
> Thanks


A full discussion is found elsewhere, but, if I may...

Wipe with a damp (not wet) cloth after wearing and brush vigorously 15 minutes per shoe. Polish very sparingly, only after 15 or so wearings, using as little polish as you can get away with (my interpolation). Anyone is welcome to correct me or add anything I may have neglected.


----------



## TheWGP

Steve Smith said:


> I will try to make it out there in the next month or so. Garland is about 95 miles from my house but only about 20 or 30 miles out of the way if I decide to drive to Durham/Chapel Hill and take my two college student daughters out to dinner. Hmmm, hit Garland when they open the doors, thrift my way through Raleigh, Durham and Chapel Hill. I think I need to do this trip.
> 
> And believe me, if they have those BB hangers at a dollar a pop I will buy a hundred of them. But I am skeptical of the availability AND the price.


FYI, I did talk to one of the guys on SF who goes there once in awhile - he said he might not make it there for a month or two, but he'll keep us in mind when he goes. Apparently they haven't had those out the last time or two he's been there, but he seemed receptive to the idea of a group purchase of some kind if he can get enough of them. I could probably utilize my shipping discount to make that cost-effective - I wouldn't mind donating some postage to such a purchase to make it happen, even quite a bit of postage for hanger-size-boxes, if an opportunity arises.


----------



## TheWGP

GentlemanGeorge said:


> A full discussion is found elsewhere


Here's the elsewhere, straight from the horse's mouth, so to speak! I think the only update has been that he now recommends something like 18 wears instead of 15 between sparing applications of wax.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?83342-What-i-is-i-Mac-s-shell-treatment&p=768941#post768941

Edit: Doh, I just realized Cards copied-and-pasted directly from that, complete with the small typo. Well, there's the link for posterity, though there's no real need to click on it now!


----------



## firedancer

Thanks Guys! Just tried it with great results!


----------



## Cardinals5

For you hanger guys - 2 from the Andover Shop, BIN 9.99 + 7.50 shipping


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

Here's another of my auctions, this time for an incredible J Press Harris tweed sport coat. This sucker is made from some seriously heave Harris tweed - it's heavier than any other tweed that I own. Also, the depth and variety of color didn't really come out in the photo that I took. It's a beautiful jacket.


----------



## Orgetorix

J&M Aristocraft shell tassels, 11.5D, $66.75 BIN:


----------



## brozek

frosejr said:


> Got these today, and they are solid, great construction. The leather is nice, needs a couple Mac treatments but I expected that.
> 
> However, I am a 12C headed toward B in Hanovers, and these are true-to-size 12Ds. I can still wear them, and will gladly, but if anyone wants to propose a trade for something a little more narrow, I'll listen.


Just sent a PM - I'm in the opposite position with a pair of too-narrow longwings, so maybe we can arrange a mutually-beneficial swap.


----------



## Dr. D

For those interested in the Brooks jacket hangers, I bought some this week on ebay from a seller in NC and just received them . A couple of small scratches on them but these are really substantial. This seller was offering free shipping and I made an offer of $10 and it was instantly accepted for 5 hangers. I have no connection to the guy, just trying to provide another option than a road trip to Garland.


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks for the link. I just got 3 of them, couldn't resist.


----------



## TheWGP

That's actually not a bad deal - if someone orders just one hanger, at 10 bucks he's not making much money, might even lose some after fees/shipping if you're in CA. For five hangers, he gets 50 bucks, paid probably no more than $10 total to the Garland outlet, and spends no more than $15 on shipping all five - so in that case he's probably making $25 off 5 hangers, *minimum*. Not bad for him - and more reasonable for us than the guys selling at $30+ shipped for every two!

I admit I'm tempted to bite on a few of these... but so far I'm managing to resist!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I just offered $40 for five. Stay tuned.

UPDATE: He accepted the offer.



TheWGP said:


> That's actually not a bad deal - if someone orders just one hanger, at 10 bucks he's not making much money, might even lose some after fees/shipping if you're in CA. For five hangers, he gets 50 bucks, paid probably no more than $10 total to the Garland outlet, and spends no more than $15 on shipping all five - so in that case he's probably making $25 off 5 hangers, *minimum*. Not bad for him - and more reasonable for us than the guys selling at $30+ shipped for every two!
> 
> I admit I'm tempted to bite on a few of these... but so far I'm managing to resist!


----------



## spielerman

8.5 j&m USA made loafers. on the cheap...


----------



## Sir Cingle

Sero blue OCBD 17.5-36 ($19.99 + free shipping)


----------



## mack11211

*Among my ebay auctions this week....*

...is this fine BB camel sack:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMEL HAIR SACK COAT 48 R










There are many others...too many to list as all the auctions close this very evening starting at 10 PM EST!

Find them all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html


----------



## leisureclass

*Vtg Harvard Crimson Shop Striped Tweed 38

*


----------



## leisureclass

*Vtg University Shop Wool Plaid Blazer 44

*


----------



## nerdykarim

I know it's semi-frowned upon, but I'll do a shameless plug for some trad items I'm selling on ebay. I've got an Andover Shop newsboy and a few really great Brooks Brothers items (including a double-breasted trench coat and the Peal and Co. topframe case made by Swaine Adeney Brigg). Everything starts at .99 w/ no reserve, so there may be some good deals in about a week.

You can check out the complete list here.


----------



## rabidawg

Nice pair of new Ansewn full-strap pebble grain penny loafers, size 8D. $50 BIN.


----------



## dport86

rabidawg said:


> Nice pair of new Ansewn full-strap pebble grain penny loafers, size 8D. $50 BIN.


Just snagged these. many thanks for the tip. If they don't fit, they'll be offered here first. And to repay the kindness, please PM me anyone if they need vintage NOS J. Press OCBD's (button flap, some with collar button) in 14.5 34/35. Price would be what I paid plus shipping (about $55 conus).


----------



## dport86

50's McGregor Drizzler jacket in size 42. Wish this were my size. When in good shape, the fabric has a sheen and hand that's just superb. This looks like it's in great shape and the most versatile color. It even has its little McGregor crest zipper pull. A fair deal at $34.79 BIN:

For comparison, check out the Japanese repro selling for $762 on Rakuten now:

https://en.item.rakuten.com/klax-on/mg10001-090/


----------



## Cardinals5

Those are crazy prices for a Drizzler (even $35). For a long time Restoration Hardware was selling them for something like $22. If anyone wants one, I see them fairly often while thrifting.


----------



## Cardinals5

Rider boots by Cortina - chromexcel chukkas, 9.5D, BIN 160 OBO









Russell chukkas, 10D (apparently fits like 10.5D)


----------



## rabidawg

dport86 said:


> Just snagged these. many thanks for the tip. If they don't fit, they'll be offered here first. And to repay the kindness, please PM me anyone if they need vintage NOS J. Press OCBD's (button flap, some with collar button) in 14.5 34/35. Price would be what I paid plus shipping (about $55 conus).


Hope they work out!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cardinals5 said:


> Those are crazy prices for a Drizzler (even $35). For a long time Restoration Hardware was selling them for something like $22. If anyone wants one, I see them fairly often while thrifting.


I agree with Cards here. I just got a vintage Drizzler from Ebay for all of $5 (plus shipping). They can be acquired quite cheaply. It's too bad Restoration Hardware isn't offering them anymore.


----------



## dport86

If anyone sees a 50's one (with the rayon/gabardine/dupont coated fabric and the crest pull) in 36 or 34 for $5--or anything less than $35, I'd be very grateful for the pickup.


----------



## katon

L.L. Bean (I think), wool/nylon, size Large. Most likely U.S.-made.

**Edit:*









For the adventurous, a from Cable Car Clothiers, of an indeterminate size. The auction host does seem open to questions and offers, though.









Along the same lines, a U.S.-made by Ralph Lauren, size medium.









...and on a different note, an Irish-made , size Large.


----------



## P Hudson

nerdykarim said:


> I know it's semi-frowned upon, but I'll do a shameless plug for some trad items I'm selling on ebay. I've got an Andover Shop newsboy and a few really great Brooks Brothers items (including a double-breasted trench coat and the Peal and Co. topframe case made by Swaine Adeney Brigg). Everything starts at .99 w/ no reserve, so there may be some good deals in about a week.
> 
> You can check out the complete list here.


$50 to ship a tie to Australia might get you an entry in the Guinness Book.


----------



## Cardinals5

Anyone considering bidding on these "shell cordovan" Florsheim shortwings should be very careful. I'm pretty sure they're corrected grain leather.

Florsheim, 10.5C


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

You're probably right, but the double row nail heel sure is interesting. I've never seen that on a "The Florsheim Shoe" model; I've only seen nylon or rubber heels. Must be quite old, and surely worth that starting bid, shell or not, I think. 

Shameless plug alert:
I have a pair of shell longwings in this size on the thrift exchange that can be had for this price, worn but in great condition.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Did Florsheim ever even make a shortwing in shell? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Hickey Freeman blazer, 40R (or maybe one size bigger?), buy it now for only 29.99 -- all wool (flannel...I think)

3/2 roll, sack

OR you could buy a new blazer with big shoulders, darts, and with those two hot babes Polly and Esther for like 5 or 10 times the price of this vintage honey. Do what you want, and see if I care.


----------



## Cardinals5

ArtVandalay said:


> Did Florsheim ever even make a shortwing in shell? I've never heard of it.


I can't remember ever seeing a pair. I've seen some unusual Florsheim shells (e.g. monks), but never a shortwing.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Hangers arrived today. Astounding deal, and perfectly packed. If I had to do it over again, I would've gotten ten.



32rollandrock said:


> I just offered $40 for five. Stay tuned.
> 
> UPDATE: He accepted the offer.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

P Hudson said:


> $50 to ship a tie to Australia might get you an entry in the Guinness Book.


 That's probably just a function of ebay's shipping calculators.

I've had some good experiences emailing international seller's when their shipping prices are too high.
Often it's just something they overlooked and they'll drop the price for you.


----------



## nerdykarim

nerdykarim said:


> I know it's semi-frowned upon, but I'll do a shameless plug for some trad items I'm selling on ebay. I've got an Andover Shop newsboy and a few really great Brooks Brothers items (including a double-breasted trench coat and the Peal and Co. topframe case made by Swaine Adeney Brigg). Everything starts at .99 w/ no reserve, so there may be some good deals in about a week.
> 
> You can check out the complete list here.





P Hudson said:


> $50 to ship a tie to Australia might get you an entry in the Guinness Book.





Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> That's probably just a function of ebay's shipping calculators.
> 
> I've had some good experiences emailing international seller's when their shipping prices are too high.
> Often it's just something they overlooked and they'll drop the price for you.


Sorry for the delayed response, I just noticed this.

I clarify my shipping policies in the shipping info section. I'll ship via USPS International Priority and refund the remainder of the payment so that the total reflects the actual cost of shipping. If you click the "Shipping and Payments" tab and then scroll all the way down to the bottom, you'll find the fine print.

It's a bit hard to see, and I've had a few comments/questions about it. If you'd like to bid on anything and the shipping scares you off, shoot me a PM and we'll work out an alternative way to deal with it. My intent definitely isn't to scam any Aussies 



32rollandrock said:


> I'll vouch for Nerdykarim. Bought several things from him, always a fair price for outstanding goods.


Thanks!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'll vouch for Nerdykarim. Bought several things from him, always a fair price for outstanding goods.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> That's probably just a function of ebay's shipping calculators.
> 
> I've had some good experiences emailing international seller's when their shipping prices are too high.
> Often it's just something they overlooked and they'll drop the price for you.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

My mistake, I didn't realize that PHudson and NerdyKarim were discussing his auction there.
I should have bothered to read the post I was quoting.

I too have bought from him and he's a great, trustworthy seller.


----------



## ada8356

Zegna 42R houndstooth. $80 BIN!


----------



## katon

Old stock , size 36, unhemmed.

English-woven, U.S. made in a nice yellow-on-navy double-stripe, for those yearning for the open road. :icon_smile_big:









Vintage "MEN'S STUFF" era 3-inch wide , in cotton (or maybe poly/cotton, given the time period... you might want to confirm).









Old stock (most likely U.S.-made) by Bosca.









For a change of pace, a (Or is it a #4?) stripe tie in all wool.


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

I have a few auctions up currently, but this is particularly nice. If one of you fine gentlemen would like it, $60 is fine - shipped.


----------



## rabidawg

Just in time for Spring (and to keep me from buying them myself) . . . size 8.5 Brooks Brothers made in the USA white bucs. A few scuffs but look to be very lightly worn. $60 BIN


----------



## rabidawg

rabidawg said:


> Just in time for Spring (and to keep me from buying them myself) . . . size 8.5 Brooks Brothers made in the USA white bucs. A few scuffs but look to be very lightly worn. $60 BIN


Well, they raised their price to $75 BIN, so not as good of a deal.


----------



## firedancer

Seller says shell, I'm not so sure. What say ye?


----------



## roman totale XVII

firedancer said:


> Seller says shell, I'm not so sure. What say ye?


I say nae


----------



## Orgetorix

Some funky wrinkling going on, but I think they're shell. The rear shot, especially, looks just like the patina that light-colored shell gets as it ages.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'd hesitantly say shell.

Somewhere around here there's a thread with all the Alden shoe #s and a description to match, you might check that sine the seller has shot a pic of it.


----------



## AlanC

Lean yes on the monks.


----------



## TheWGP

firedancer said:


> Seller says shell, I'm not so sure. What say ye?


I have that *exact* pair of shoes in my closet - they are *whiskey* shell cordovan, 100% positive. Verified by model number and cross-checking my own pair just to be sure.

I'd say they're worth the $250 bid - if it was a buy it now they'd probably already be gone. No sole pics make it hard to evaluate much beyond that, though, and the heels do show some good wear. They've obviously been... over-polished... or something, but lots of mac method and maybe a touch of tan wax the shade Alden sells will take care of that.


----------



## TheWGP

I have located an extremely, extremely, extremely rare pair of Alden shells in size 12 B/D for sale, the seller does not realize what they have though they know they're shell. I'm being deliberately sparse on details, but if you're up for a somewhat expensive purchase, PM me for details!

Note - I'm not the seller, nor do I benefit in any way - just holding the details close to keep lurkers from snagging them.


----------



## Cardinals5

Just for historical interest -- a Brooks Brothers flask made in England















https://www.etsy.com/listing/695316...y=brooks+brothers&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## mack11211

*Among my ebay auctions this week....sacks on sale!*

Sacks on sale!

This week, among the classic and trad items are 50 sport coats marked down 20%. This includes at least three trad sacks.

Each is a BIN listing which means you may buy it at any time -- or anyone else may buy it and take it away from you.

The sack sale includes:


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad STRIPE TWEED SACK COAT 40S

In my 250 listings you will find many more OCBDs, repp ties, and other gear both bullseye trad and even more in the trad zone.

The sale ends at the same time this week's 35 auctions end -- 10 PM Sunday EST.

Find'em all here:


----------



## straw sandals

Four Sero shirts - 15.5 X 33. There's even a buy it now of $49.99. If this is your size...


----------



## rabidawg

straw sandals said:


> Four Sero shirts - 15.5 X 33. There's even a buy it now of $49.99. If this is your size...


Beware the polyester.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Same seller has two sets of Norwegian fishnet cotton underwear, uppers, that are impossible to find anymore but ideal for frigid temperatures. Doesn't know, it, though--selling as gay muscle shirts with a steep BIN.



rabidawg said:


> Beware the polyester.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

No telling what you'll find cruising the bay at night using "gay" as a search term.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 32rollandrock

I don't cruise, I surf.


----------



## dport86

Two pairs of NOS Ansewn loafers, each one is $49.99 BIN plus $10.50 shipping:





Thanks to this thread, I bought a pair from this seller and despite the less than perfect feedback, the shoes were perfect, beautiful and shipped very fast (in a bag, though). He claims the black ones are Aldens and the brown ones are Allen Edmonds but the ones I got were just branded Ansewn.


----------



## MRMstl

BB DB navy Blazer


----------



## frosejr

*Bunch of size 12/11.5 shoes...Aldens, AEs, Florsheims, Nettletons*

Full disclosure: these are my shoes, my listings. All are Buy It Now, no auctions required.

I have posted full descriptions, plus at least six large pictures per pair, on each pair's ebay listing.

Ask Andy members only get 5% off when you buy one pair, 10% off when you buy two or more. To get discount:

1) buy the shoes as normal on ebay, and use checkout
2) instead of paying through Paypal, click "Ask seller for total"
3) before sending the "ask seller" message, write a reference to Ask Andy in the message box
4) I will send adjusted invoice with discount applied.

Link to find the shoes: https://bit.ly/dTVs0L

Here's what's for sale:

1) Allen Edmonds Grayson burgundy tassel loafers shoes 12C
BIN $49.99

2) Alden for Gordon's burgundy tassel loafers shoes 11.5C
BIN $79.99

3) Salvatore Ferragamo brown suede dress shoes 12M 12 D SOLD

4) Nettleton made in USA brogue longwing brown shoes 12B
BIN $44.99

5) Florsheim Imperial cordovan plain toe shoes 12C v cleat
BIN $49.99

6) Florsheim Imperial choc brown wingtip shoes 12C 5 nail
BIN $39.99

7) Florsheim Imperial brown plain toe shoes 12C v cleat
BIN $49.99

8) Florsheim Imperial black plain toe shoes 12C 5 nail sol
BIN $49.99

9) Florsheim Royal Imperial black shell cordovan wingtips 12C
BIN $89.99

Please let me know if you have any questions or would like any other information.


----------



## CMDC

^Fantastic deal on those. If those were my size I'd drive up to Gaithersburg myself to pick them up.


----------



## frosejr

˄If they were your size, I'd deliver in the District if you were near my office


----------



## katon

Scottish-made, , Rob Roy tartan.









With a Scottish-made to match. 









English-made , size 12.









Brooks Brothers , size Medium









Brooks , also Medium.
















Reversible , XL.

U.S. made from Brooks Brothers and Sulka, 15.5-34 and L.









Paul Stuart , size 34.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB Loro Piana storm system overcoat, 40R - It'll be a steal if it goes for the $99 opening bid. Should go fairly cheap since Loro Piana is not mentioned in the description.


----------



## AlanC

^Really nice!


----------



## palmettoking

Florsheim longwings in unmarked shell 12B for 60 shipped. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/699775...sheim&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## TheWGP

Just for anyone who might be interested - my earlier mysterious 12D PSA was for a pair of mahogany shell LHS. That's the color of shell that Alden discontinued 5-6 years ago now, and that color of shell is extremely rare to see available in any size, in any style. Someone from here was in the running on these, but I don't know if they won or not! Ended up going for 237.50, which I would say is a downright bargain for such a rare bird.


----------



## spielerman

Cheap - thrift store almost cheap BB loafers size 8D...


----------



## Orgetorix

Beautifully patinated AE Leeds, unmarked shell, 12D:


----------



## rabidawg

Orgetorix said:


> Beautifully patinated AE Leeds, unmarked shell, 12D:


Nice color on that shell.

You've got to wonder where sellers come up with some of their stuff, though. "The Leeds is no longer available from Allen Edmonds."


----------



## Cardinals5

rabidawg said:


> You've got to wonder where sellers come up with some of their stuff, though. "The Leeds is no longer available from Allen Edmonds."


That's because these are "Blucheer" Leeds - a rare model only offered in the spring of 1971 in commemoration of Blue Cheer's "Oh! Pleasant Hope" (their last album until the reunion recording "The Beast is Back" in 1984).


----------



## greekgeek

$65 OBO for like new Kenmoors seems like a bargain to me, B width notwithstanding.


----------



## frosejr

Orgetorix said:


> Beautifully patinated AE Leeds, unmarked shell, 12D:


D'OH! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Cardinals5

frosejr said:


> D'OH! :icon_headagainstwal


Wasn't me this time!


----------



## frosejr

Cardinals5 said:


> Wasn't me this time!


Nope, you're in the clear. And I am over my shoe quota for the month anyway.


----------



## spielerman

Ok check out these size 12 shoes... someone's got to jump on them.. NOS


----------



## palmettoking

^ Meh, corfam.


----------



## Steve Smith

^Corfam = plastic. This guy sold both pairs a couple of weeks ago, listing the material as leather. Guess he took them back as returns for misrepresentation.


----------



## spielerman

^sorry about that... newbie mistake again... keep making them... still learning..


----------



## closerlook

This thread should be retitled *EBAY SPOILERS*


----------



## Cardinals5

closerlook said:


> This thread should be retitled *EBAY SPOILERS*


Someone's listening.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Cardinals5 said:


> Someone's listening.


Someone's not only listening; they're working the graveyard shift too!


----------



## Cuttington III

seems like a good deal to me...


----------



## Cardinals5

Since it's now officially the "eBay Trad Spoilers" thread, I'm back to posting unmarked shells.

Florsheim unmarked shell lwbs, 10E


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> Someone's listening.


" Ebay Trad Spoilers: Clothes, Shoes & Accoutrements"

My frustration has resulted in further frustration.

I'll never score cheap shell again.

I saw that pair not a moment before cards listed them.


----------



## Orgetorix

The rare pebble-grain LHS, 11B:


----------



## Cardinals5

Eight vintage BB emblematics - some need cleaning. BIN $50


----------



## Cardinals5

Orvis wingtips boots, made in England (one of the guys better versed in the fonts of the English makers can probably say who made these. Size 13


----------



## Taken Aback

Cardinals5 said:


> Eight vintage BB emblematics - some need cleaning.


Curious; how likely do you think it would be that the cleaning would remove those stains? [No, I'm not going to bid, but still curious]


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Looks like the printing inside my Alfred Sargent (for Lands End) chelseas.


----------



## CMDC

Here's a rare bird. JPress khaki peacoat from the era of the Princeton store...


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Yes, I've been eyeing that, wondering what I'd ever do with it. It would fit like a sportcoat. The question is do I take a run at it knowing it would be very cool to have, but also bulky as hell and of limited utility.

This is the kind of thing that keeps me up nights.


----------



## greekgeek

Pair of unmarked Shell Cordovan Florsheim Imperial Kenmoors @ $10.50 with no reserve.

These look like they are just achin' to be brushed off after all those years! :icon_smile:


----------



## palmettoking

Some slightly beat up Florsheims (also unmarked shell) 10C


----------



## Patrick06790

This BB 44ML suit might be worth pursuing, despite the poor pix and lack of details.


----------



## spielerman

don't know who made these for Sears, but assuming Florsheim? I know some have been looking for this color.. 10.5B


----------



## Cardinals5

nevermind


----------



## katon

Scottish-made by Pringle, size medium









Nice Scottish-made , size Large


----------



## straw sandals

Dig this awesome three piece flannel. Three patch pockets, reversible vest, hook vent...

...and two inches too long in the jacket for my tiny torso.

sigh.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

straw sandals said:


> Dig this awesome three piece flannel. Three patch pockets, reversible vest, hook vent...
> 
> ...and two inches too long in the jacket for my tiny torso.
> 
> sigh.


Sweet! :aportnoy:


----------



## leisureclass

- Only 3.5 Sizes to small for me. Someone else perhaps, they're real nice.


----------



## Taken Aback

These look lovely, but apparently they never came in widths other than D, so...



Cardinals5 said:


> nevermind


Was that for me? I so wanted to know, too.


----------



## rabidawg

8.5D Strawfuts (new version). Navy mesh version.


----------



## Orgetorix

Indy boots tend to fetch good prices on Ebay, but this is ridiculous - BIN $249.99 for a pair that's absolutely thrashed.


----------



## hooker4186

Heh - not ridiculous enough to keep them from selling.


----------



## Patrick06790

Orgetorix said:


> Indy boots tend to fetch good prices on Ebay, but this is ridiculous - BIN $249.99 for a pair that's absolutely thrashed.


Somebody bought them. Seller could have least thrown in the shipping.

The Indys were ridiculous, which makes this preposterous. File under "Minute, there's a hipster born every"


----------



## spielerman

Patrick06790 said:


> Somebody bought them. Seller could have least thrown in the shipping.
> 
> The Indys were ridiculous, which makes this preposterous. File under "Minute, there's a hipster born every"


With the sellers 100% feedback - you going to offer $14 for them? I believe a 99% discount would be appropriate here.


----------



## Steve Smith

I don't understand the fascination with worn out work boots. The money those Indy boots brought is ridiculous.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's another goofy one, Abercrombie and Fitch canvas satchel this time.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 ebay auctions this week....*

Dear Folks:

Spring has come to mack 11211 auctions, with a full auction list of items for the new season.

Among the tastier ones:

NWT $65 LILLY PULITZER GREEN SEERSUCKER TIE 3.25"



NEW Amherst & Brock usa INDIA MADRAS PLAID TIE 3.75"



NEW RUGBY polo Ralph Lauren WHITE CLUB COLLAR SHIRT szM



There is also a 25% off sale on all sport coats & blazers, including many sacks.

Find'em all here:


----------



## katon

Some nice for someone in 34 x 29. On the right is a Campbell of Argyll (I think), on the left, a Gun Club check.









From the same seller, , and (bleeding?) Madras from an unfamiliar maker. Supposedly also 34 x 29 according to a response in another listing, but possibly 34 x 30 or 31.









Double-ended from David Donahue, an old Brooks Bros. supplier.


----------



## AlanC

^Somebody ought to grab those cufflinks. I think sterling knots are about as versatile as you can get.

Cool trousers, too.


----------



## rabidawg

Not eBay, but for those in the Atlanta area this Col. Littleton No. 16 Document Bag (mis-listed as a Col. Lincoln "Portfolio" Briefcase) on Craigslist for $60 might be a good deal, although the pictures leave something to be desired. Col. Littleton description .


----------



## spielerman

How about a relatively inexpensive pair of weejuns? Seen better, but still not bad with BIN.


----------



## The Rambler

yeah, grab it, (so long as it doesn't have dry rot), it's superb!


----------



## andy b.

katon said:


> From the same seller, , and (bleeding?) Madras from an unfamiliar maker. Supposedly also 34 x 29 according to a response in another listing, but possibly 34 x 30 or 31.


If only they were longer. The waist is a little big, but that can be fixed. Adding 2-3" to the length is rather impractical.

andy b.


----------



## AlanC

If the little lady wears a size 7.5 you ought to grab her .

If a size 6, and she likes the Ivy look, here are some .


----------



## jwooten

Found a seller with a nice little collection of  items. Possible forum member?

Nothing but the McGeorge will fit me. Won't need a sweater for at least 8 more months in the south, so can't justify it.


----------



## DFPyne

jwooten said:


> Found a seller with a nice little collection of  items. Possible forum member?
> 
> Nothing but the McGeorge will fit me. Won't need a sweater for at least 8 more months in the south, so can't justify it.


There goes my chance of getting that McGeorge sweater for anything close to what I can afford ... sigh. So it goes.


----------



## ChicagoTrad

AlanC said:


> If the little lady wears a size 7.5 you ought to grab her .
> 
> If a size 6, and she likes the Ivy look, here are some .


Love the captoe boots. If they were a size 7, I'd be getting in line to get them for my wife.

She has a pair of RL Jodhpurs that also look like Crockett & Jones productions that she loves.


----------



## SconnieTrad

I believe these are shell loafers. 

They're in my size, I just don't know when I would wear tasseled wingtip loafers.


----------



## spielerman

jwooten said:


> Found a seller with a nice little collection of  items. Possible forum member?
> 
> Nothing but the McGeorge will fit me. Won't need a sweater for at least 8 more months in the south, so can't justify it.


Saw his list - the one J. Press jacket was listed on the sales forum... would like to offer for the lot of it, but with current eBay auctions will be going for much higher than I can afford.


----------



## AlanC

ChicagoTrad said:


> Love the captoe boots. If they were a size 7, I'd be getting in line to get them for my wife.


Had they been a 7 I would have bought them for my wife!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

spielerman said:


> Saw his list - the one J. Press jacket was listed on the sales forum... would like to offer for the lot of it, but with current eBay auctions will be going for much higher than I can afford.


Was it?
Damn, can't believe I missed it.


----------



## spielerman

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Was it?
> Damn, can't believe I missed it.


Page 512 of the AAAC Thrift Store Exchange - Item #12777

If I had the $, would be gone...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Oh, I was talking about the silk press jacket, though they're both amazing!


----------



## spielerman

but now you have the user contact and might arrange something


----------



## straw sandals

Gentlemen!

Trimingham's was the tradliest of all department stores in Bermuda, and their Bermuda shorts were the "gold standard" for civilized island wear. I lived in Bermuda for a time, and only have one pair in green. Here's a pair in *rare* madras:


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*Gloverall Original English Casual Coat*

I thought some of you might be interested in one of my items which seems sort of Tradly...

(eBay auction ends Mar 29, 2011 09:45:21 PDT)

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/1000380g.jpg/ https://img40.imageshack.us/i/1000387r.jpg/ https://img28.imageshack.us/i/1000383f.jpg/


----------



## spielerman

how about this BB 3/2... not my size...so have fun..


----------



## spielerman

another BB heavier weight wool - not my size again  



What I've been looking for... 

Anyone have a charcoal or grey pinstrip or flannel suit in 38/39R?


----------



## Cardinals5

About a week ago I posted an annoucement for a pair of unmarked shells in 12D and distributed the url to the first person to PM me. The auction finally ended so I thought I'd post pics. They sold for just $82

They were a pair of unmarked black shell chukkas by Worthmore (made in England)


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Wow!!


----------



## DCdave

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brooks Brothers table:


----------



## hmmurdock

"another BB heavier weight wool - not my size again

What I've been looking for...

Anyone have a charcoal or grey pinstrip or flannel suit in 38/39R?"

Thanks for the free plug. This would explain why the number of views tripled overnight. I've got a handful of other Brooks sacks in a similar size up for sale too.
Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack Glen Plaid 40L
Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack 3 Piece Navy 40R
Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Suit Navy Pinstripe 40L
Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack 3 Piece Navy 40R
Ebay Items for Sale


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 260 ebay auctions this week....and a sale!*

Dear Folks:

Many items this week either trad or in the trad zone.

Among them:

Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE MTM d/b BLUE BLAZER 42L










BROOKS BROTHERS summery SEERSUCKER COAT 38R










There is also a *very big sale -- 30% off nearly 80 items* including sportcoats, outerwear & womenswear.

All auctions -- and the sale -- end Sunday night 10PM EST.

Find 'em all here:


----------



## spielerman

how about some Wright Shell loafers... 9C... BIN, so no getting angry...


----------



## Orgetorix

Good grief, that DB GF is tempting.


----------



## straw sandals

Aaah! My eyes!


----------



## Taken Aback

Santa can't wear boots year 'round, you know.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Taken Aback said:


> Santa can't wear boots year 'round, you know.


Mind you, he's from North Pole. It's mighty cold, I'm told. But I guess you're right: he must take a vacation from time to time and perhaps visit places where boots are not appropriate.


----------



## Orgetorix

AE Cambridge unmarked burgundy shell, nice patina, 12C: 

PRL unmarked dark cognac shell PTBs, 11.5D (not cheap but a rare color/model):


----------



## Patrick06790

AE Leeds, supposedly shell but I can't even tell what color they are, the photos are so dark. I emailed to ask. What do you guys think?


----------



## closerlook

shell.


----------



## spielerman

closerlook said:


> shell.


Agree, and now no chance I'll win them cheap...but no sour grapes cause that is life.

Hey thrift store finders 8.5D or 9C/9D I'll pay a finders fee for shell shoes...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

spielerman said:


> Agree, and now no chance I'll win them cheap...but no sour grapes cause that is life.
> 
> Hey thrift store finders 8.5D or 9C/9D I'll pay a finders fee for shell shoes...


Don't be too certain, black shell and shell PTBs go for a lot less than shell longwings.


----------



## canuckstyle

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Leeds, supposedly shell but I can't even tell what color they are, the photos are so dark. I emailed to ask. What do you guys think?


not an expert on shell, but on the insole is written 
Made in USA
of fine imported leather

doesnt cordovan come from Chicago?


----------



## Mannix

canuckstyle said:


> not an expert on shell, but on the insole is written
> Made in USA
> of fine imported leather
> 
> *doesnt cordovan come from Chicago?*


From horses actually.


----------



## Patrick06790

spielerman said:


> Agree, and now no chance I'll win them cheap...but no sour grapes cause that is life.
> 
> Hey thrift store finders 8.5D or 9C/9D I'll pay a finders fee for shell shoes...


Sorry brother. if it's any consolation I won't win them cheap either.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Patrick06790 said:


> AE Leeds, supposedly shell but I can't even tell what color they are, the photos are so dark. I emailed to ask. What do you guys think?


Not to worry, I saw the auction yesterday. It's quite easy to find.

Having said that, there's something odd: look at the 2nd picture, the one of the soles: one of them has a brand stamped close to the heel. Can these shoes have been recrafted, even though they have the recent vintage black insole?


----------



## palmettoking

I'm only posting these because they are likely to go waaay out of my price range. (I was the 1st bidder and was hoping they would go unnoticed, but I guess not.)
NOS Nettleton Longwings 12D


----------



## Fraser Tartan

A couple of mine (ending March 31):

Alden NST in size 9.5 E/EEE:


----------



## CMC

Can't remember if it's gauche to plug your own auctions. 

Probably. 

Anyway...

Handsome vintage Timex with roman numerals:



Timex sport watch on NATO band:



Free & Easy Rugged Ivy issue:



St. Johns Bay Rum, plus Royall Lyme Bermuda Co's muske and vetiver:


----------



## Cardinals5

Vintage AEs with spade soles - looks like the MacGregor from the late 1950s, 8.5D


----------



## rabidawg

spielerman said:


> New advertising methods, and maybe an indication where fashion trends are heading, or someone is just off touch... see the title of this nice item.


What's the Trad tie-in?


----------



## Fraser Tartan

CMC said:


> Can't remember if it's gauche to plug your own auctions....


I wish there was an official policy or at least a guideline on this. I can see more than one side to the debate. I've hesitated until recently as I have been unsure myself.

The way I see it, not only the seller benefits from being listed here. The buyer also gains a wanted item. These listings can also be interesting to those who aren't even interested in purchasing as it's sort of a Trad show and tell. If listings are kept to items that could be reasonably called Trad, I don't see why there should be a problem. Many people stand to benefit.


----------



## frosejr

CMC said:


> Can't remember if it's gauche to plug your own auctions.
> 
> Probably.


Seems to me it's fine as long as you tell everyone you're doing so, which you did, so you're cool.


----------



## frosejr

Fraser Tartan said:


> The way I see it, not only the seller benefits from being listed here. The buyer also gains a wanted item. These listings can also be interesting to those who aren't even interested in purchasing as it's sort of a Trad show and tell. If listings are kept to items that could be reasonably called Trad, I don't see why there should be a problem. Many people stand to benefit.


I also prefer to buy from someone I have a bit of a connection to, even if it's just knowing that they are AAAC regulars.


----------



## SconnieTrad

A nice Southwick trad blazer in 50L, but I curse this unknown short-armed tall man! That is exactly the blazer I need, but even with the 2" of extra material claimed to be available on the sleeves, they will still be an inch too short.

BIN for $44.95

Anyone have any experience with letting the sleeves down on a navy blazer? I am assuming that the line from the previous length will be obvious and ever-lasting. Is this correct?


----------



## leisureclass

Nice looking Vintage Plaid Tweed from New Haven Trad Shop - Smaller size too


----------



## Cardinals5

nvm...


----------



## Keydet

I'd prefer a 52 but I could have made that work---if the guy didn't have t-rex arms!



SconnieTrad said:


> A nice Southwick trad blazer in 50L, but I curse this unknown short-armed tall man! That is exactly the blazer I need, but even with the 2" of extra material claimed to be available on the sleeves, they will still be an inch too short.
> 
> BIN for $44.95
> 
> Anyone have any experience with letting the sleeves down on a navy blazer? I am assuming that the line from the previous length will be obvious and ever-lasting. Is this correct?


----------



## zbix

Seller says the Bradley's are 9.5


----------



## SconnieTrad

Keydet said:


> I'd prefer a 52 but I could have made that work---if the guy didn't have t-rex arms!


No kidding, I'm reading the description, saying to my self "Yes, yes, yes, What the...?"

I wonder if it's worth asking them to re-measure the arms? Could be a typo, I suppose.


----------



## Cardinals5

Mystery English maker for Fellman Ltd (NY shoe store), 9D


----------



## straw sandals

If you're a 40L, this is a lot of sport coat for $9.95


----------



## CMDC

^that's been lingering on the bay for a while. Check the last picture--nasty stain on the sleeve.


----------



## straw sandals

Ah. I see. Unfortunate.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Yea, if not for those stains, that Hilton would have been mine weeks ago.


----------



## closerlook

CMDC said:


> ^that's been lingering on the bay for a while. Check the last picture--nasty stain on the sleeve.


seriously guys,
these stains come out with dry cleaning


----------



## straw sandals

Stains and smells are usually "dealbreakers" for me. I've spent many an afternoon scrubbing, febrezeing, and generally gnashing my teeth over that sort of thing. Now, the voice of experience tells me that tomorrow will likely bring a similar jacket with no problems.


----------



## Taken Aback

I don't agree when it comes to thrifting items. Sometimes a gamble is worth it when you can see something up close. It's harder with eBay, but you may still see something worth breaking out the Didi Seven for.


----------



## leisureclass

straw sandals said:


> Stains and smells are usually "dealbreakers" for me.


While we're on the subject, last summer I found this amazing pair of brown herringbone tweed trousers at a Salvation Army. Generally, I don't take more than a cursory glance at items before bringing them to the dressing room. So, as I'm about to try these on, I unzip the fly and the entire crotch is yellow. Dealbreaker.


----------



## closerlook

^^^ yeah that happens way too often. 
its a big no no.


----------



## Cardinals5

McGeorge lambswool shawl-collared cardigan, 46" chest (I assume the seller make a mistake on the overall length - might want to e-mail them)


----------



## bjorn240

Nice. It's a bit too big for me, but I bid anyway. Oh so very Steve McQueen!


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 260 ebay auctions this week....and a sale!*

Dear Folks:

This week: Many items either trad or in the trad zone, and even deeper markdowns on scores of coats & outerwear & womens.

In the zone:

POLO Ralph Lauren blue ORANGE SUMMER STRIPE TIE 3.8"



BROOKS BROTHERS England trad UNLINED SUMMER SILK TIE 3"



Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE MTM d/b BLUE BLAZER 42L



BROOKS BROTHERS classic SPRINGWEIGHT BLUE BLAZER 46R



BROOKS BROTHERS classic SPRINGWEIGHT BLAZER 40 L



Also the sale on blazers & sportcoats, outerwear and womenswear returns -- only now the discount deepens to 40%. Many trad items are in the mix -- check the listing for full details.

All auctions -- and the sale -- end Sunday April 3 at 10 PM EST.

Find 'em all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Pugin

Langrock tweed cap on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/68649698/langrock-fedora-tweed-coloring-free


----------



## Orgetorix

Anybody else have their saved searches recently just quit filtering for size all of a sudden? I'm still getting emails, but I'm getting everything that matches my search terms, not just stuff in my sizes.


----------



## spielerman

Orgetorix said:


> Anybody else have their saved searches recently just quit filtering for size all of a sudden? I'm still getting emails, but I'm getting everything that matches my search terms, not just stuff in my sizes.


Yes, ebay sent out a message indicating this would be a problem with some changes they were going to make. I went in today and edited my few searches to fix it. Problems with brands selected, as well as sizes.


----------



## frosejr

Orgetorix said:


> Anybody else have their saved searches recently just quit filtering for size all of a sudden? I'm still getting emails, but I'm getting everything that matches my search terms, not just stuff in my sizes.


Glad to know it's not just me. I noticed the same thing.


----------



## frosejr

*Paying it forward*

Cards and others have been helpful when seeing 12B or 12C unmarked shell. (hint hint - will take more if seen).

Thanks
Francis


----------



## rabidawg

Sort of an oddball one here. An older model J.Crew, made in the USA, three patch pocket, soft-shouldered, apparently undarted, 3 roll 2 (based on the way the top button is straining), but _unvented_ puppytooth sport coat. Measurements are a bit odd, but it's tagged a 40R. $26 at the moment (on sale from $35).


----------



## CMDC

I saw something similar thrifting a while ago. JCrew 3/2 tweed sack, UNVENTED. Weird. Left it.


----------



## straw sandals

Well beyond GTH.


----------



## AHS

Anyone seen this before?



It would be fun to try and use it at your local Brooks Brothers.

AHS


----------



## TheWGP

AHS said:


> Anyone seen this before?
> 
> It would be fun to try and use it at your local Brooks Brothers.
> 
> AHS


You know, I'd be kind of interested to see how that played out - I'd imagine if you got to the right people at BB they'd just issue you a $100 gift card in exchange for it. It'd probably be a hassle and a half, though!


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

TheWGP said:


> You know, I'd be kind of interested to see how that played out - I'd imagine if you got to the right people at BB they'd just issue you a $100 gift card in exchange for it. It'd probably be a hassle and a half, though!


Better off to ask for the amount adjusted for inflation.


----------



## Taken Aback

My gut says they would accept it, but you may be subject to their condition of making a PR event out of redeeming it. Expect a picture to be taken for their corporate newsletter at least.

Of course, why the seller didn't do the same is curious. Maybe only the one issued it can redeem it. Saying you got it off eBay might void your claim. Who knows, really.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Cambridge in shell - relatively minor wear - 12E. $175 OBO. Seller doesn't know they're shell so might be willing to take a significantly lower offer.









The elusive AE Hamilton (just recrafted) in pebbled calfskin, 11.5E (I've been looking for these in shell)


----------



## leisureclass

I'm not exactly sure what arch preserver means (I'm sure someone out there more knowledgeable than me does), but these look beautiful. You're in luck if you're 9.5


----------



## Cardinals5

Cardinals5 said:


> AE Cambridge in shell - relatively minor wear - 12E. $175 OBO. Seller doesn't know they're shell so might be willing to take a significantly lower offer.


Anyone here take those - they went for $100.


----------



## Keydet

Cardinals5 said:


> Anyone here take those - they went for $100.


After confirming the numbers on your hunter's guide--Guilty. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Cardinals5

Keydet said:


> After confirming the numbers on your hunter's guide--Guilty. Thanks for the heads up!


Great - glad someone here got them.


----------



## Cardinals5

The AE Fifth Street boot, 11E, BIN $89


----------



## TweedyDon

^Why can't they be Ds????


----------



## Steve Smith

^Why can't they be 12D's?????? I would give them a try if they were 11.5E's. I am surprised that someone from here hasn't snapped those up.


----------



## Ekphrastic

leisureclass said:


> I'm not exactly sure what arch preserver means (I'm sure someone out there more knowledgeable than me does), but these look beautiful. You're in luck if you're 9.5


The "arch preserver" is a pronounced bump on the insole of the shoe, up around where the toes curl. It's supposed to, well, preserve your arch. Someone around here bought some shoes that had 'em, and he really liked the feature.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Thanks, that makes a lot of sense. I just wasn't sure how exactly the shoe would go about doing that/hadn't really seen that label before.


----------



## Cardinals5

Gokey for Orvis sauvage oxfords, brand new, 9D (BIN $55 shipped).

The seller mentions something about them being a bit narrow, but I e-mailed them this morning telling them to look under the laces for the actual size, and they responded that they are indeed 9D.









https://www.etsy.com/listing/680147...earch_query=Orvis&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## AlanC

^ Thanks, I think. I just bought them. They'll replace my beater Bass mocs (look for them for sale here soon!). I was encouraged that a review on the Orvis website also described them as running somewhat narrow, which for me is a good thing.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ My pleasure. I just wish they were smaller so I could have bought them for myself. If they don't fit you'll easily be able to get your money back (and maybe a little profit) selling them on eBay.


----------



## andy b.

Ekphrastic said:


> The "arch preserver" is a pronounced bump on the insole of the shoe, up around where the toes curl. It's supposed to, well, preserve your arch. Someone around here bought some shoes that had 'em, and he really liked the feature.


I bought a pair (due to a posting in this very thread) last year. The Arch Preserver bump feels like you have a sock bunched up under your arch just behind your toes. It feels weird at first when you put them on in the morning, but after walking in them for maybe 20 minutes you don't even notice it. I'm planning on wearing mine tomorrow in fact. There is a thread in the Trad forum with photos of mine.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...OS-Wright-shoes-arrived&highlight=wright+arch

andy b.


----------



## mack11211

AlanC said:


> ^ Thanks, I think. I just bought them. They'll replace my beater Bass mocs (look for them for sale here soon!). I was encouraged that a review on the Orvis website also described them as running somewhat narrow, which for me is a good thing.


Ah, Gokey!

Gokey was a store in Saint Paul that sold sporting goods in the sense of hunting & fishing & camping gear. Gokey was older than the state.

Orvis bought them about 20 years ago and only the shoe & boot operation survives.

I wore them for decades, starting in grade school The double-soled moccasins also make great house slippers.

I still have several pair of oxfords & boots I need to send out & get reconditioned.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 240 ebay auctions this week....over half on sale!*

Among my ebay auctions this week&#8230;

This week all shirts, ties and trousers are on sale.

This includes over 130 items - over half my stock.

Ties include models in silk repp and wool challis.

Shirts include models from BB, Chipp and other trad makers.

Pants include classics from Polo.

All are 20% off until Sunday.

This week all the items are BIN which means you ( or someone else) may buy them at any time.

Find 'em all here:


----------



## Cardinals5

Cole Haan Imperial shell cordovan ptbs (almost certain these are shell). 10B. BIN $51 shipped


----------



## straw sandals

Chipp is mentioned nowhere in the listing. If you've got the big brass ones to wear it, and it's your size, I wish you well (and hope that you'll post it on the WAYW thread!)


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Cambridge in burgundy shell, BIN $100, Size 8E









Barrie Ltd white bucks. 10.5D


----------



## Patrick06790

straw sandals said:


> Chipp is mentioned nowhere in the listing. If you've got the big brass ones to wear it, and it's your size, I wish you well (and hope that you'll post it on the WAYW thread!)


He's got three others, must be from the same lunatic as they're all about the same size.

I suppose I'd wear one once as a gag. A $10 and under gag.


----------



## straw sandals

For some reason, I've been looking for a batik jacket ever since I saw one offered last spring at J Press. I think that they'd look pretty awesome at a summer garden party - an interesting alternative to madras. Alas, I've yet to find my size.

BTW, one of the other crazy jackets that the seller has posted is from the wonderful old Bermudian store, Trimminghams. Alas, not my size.


----------



## hookem12387

Cards, I'll have to watch those bucks. Thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Good luck - they look like a great pair of bucks with a more shapely last than most of the current new stuff.

AE MacNeils in unmarked shell, 9.5E - pretty well worn.


----------



## Steve Smith

We had a discussion of Brooks Brothers hangers a week or two ago on this thread. On Friday, I went out to the BB store at Garland, NC and bought some hangers. These cost me $1 each plus tax. I will sell them in groups of 10 or more for $2.50 each plus actual shipping cost. FWIW, an employee at Garland told me that they don't expect to get any more of these in the future. They only had 2 of the GF hangers and those are spoken for. Here are photos of a random group of these. Most of them have some dents and dings as shown. The metal plate is silver colored.

If this deal works for you I am happy to sell about 50 of these, in groups of at least 8. If you want 50, no problem. I will shoot over there and buy some more. They don't fit into Priority Mail boxes. If you want some and want to commit, that's great, but I do not want to be packing these up and taking them to the Post Office to get shipping quotes so you can decide whether to buy.

The hangers are all spoken for. These things take up a lot of space so I am going to have to sort out shipping costs tomorrow. Once I get a better feel for shipping I will come back and post some info about it. Then if there is still interest in more of them I may make a special trip to get some more. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Orgetorix

Man, Steve, you are a great guy. If I hadn't just bought all those hangers from usahangers.com, I'd be all over these. I'm still tempted, as it is.


----------



## Taliesin

Taliesin said:


> That's quite a markup over what the seller paid. At the Garland outlet, they charge $1 each for those hangers.





Steve Smith said:


> And believe me, if they have those BB hangers at a dollar a pop I will buy a hundred of them. But I am skeptical of the availability AND the price.





Steve Smith said:


> We had a discussion of Brooks Brothers hangers a week or two ago on this thread. On Friday, I went out to the BB store at Garland, NC and bought some hangers. These cost me $1 each plus tax.


Always trust Taliesin.


----------



## TweedyDon

MANY thanks for this very kind offer, Steve Smith! You have a PM...


----------



## Steve Smith

Taliesin said:


> Always trust Taliesin.


I have been thinking about you, and feeling a bit guilty about my skepticism.

And, PSA--------The hangers are all spoken for. In fact, over 100 have been spoken for and I only have 50.


----------



## JoshT

2 white Sero short-sleeves. 16.5 collar. Apparently they're irregular but with only pin marks as flaws.* Poly-cotton blend, fyi.

*


----------



## Sir Cingle

Not a 3/2 sack, but, given the maker and the season, I thought this might interest some folks:

Haspel new patch madras 2-button jacket, sized 46L (starting bid $34.95 + shipping)


----------



## Cardinals5

Dexter white bucks, 7.5E, BIN $36 + shipping


----------



## Keydet

This is already starting to exceed what I am probably willing to pay as it is a little bit too big for me, w/ 9 days to go, so it is offered here as a PSA. 

54L BB 3/2 sack tweed


----------



## greekgeek

9.5B Genuine Shell Cordovan Hanovers, NOS @ $86 Listed under Unisex Shoes :facepalm:


----------



## greekgeek

9.5D Not 100% certain but I suspect these are the Genuine Article from a once venerable brand, in great condition and a giveaway BIN price. Note the lightly worn insoles and close channelled leather soles.

All this typing is makin' me wanna pull the trigger...but I just found what I think is a super score so I am passing these along!


----------



## Cardinals5

Brand new AE Westchester in shell, 11D, auction starting at $150 (shell is not mentioned in the auction though the soles clearly state it)


----------



## greekgeek

Oh snap, I just saw the sizing pics, those NOS shell's were 9.5 D/B! They sold way under market, anyone here snag them?


----------



## SconnieTrad

1950s era Brooks Brothers seersucker sportcoat. 3/2 roll, patch pockets, looks undarted. About a 44 Long?


----------



## ArtVandalay

That seersucker jacket will work perfect for my derby day outfit. Putting in a bid on it now. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Steve Smith

^About a 40L or a 41L. Fantastic jacket. It is only at $9.99 now.


----------



## BorderBandit

Ok, forgive the new guy if proper etiquette isn't followed, but I saw these on Etsy and being a guy with a size 14 shoe if I'm lucky and 15 typically, they aren't for me, but figured someone here might want them:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/664924...ry=allen+edmonds&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## BorderBandit

Doh! They're listed as a 9 D. Knew I forgot something....


----------



## hookem12387

ArtVandalay said:


> That seersucker jacket will work perfect for my derby day outfit. Putting in a bid on it now. Thanks for posting the link.


I was going to watch it, but I'll leave it to you.


----------



## Orgetorix

Orgetorix said:


> Sears unmarked shell longwings, seller estimates size as 10.5 or 11, $79.99 BIN:





Cardinals5 said:


> Wow, I've never seen shells branded by Sears - imagine Sears selling shell today. Those are Hanovers for anyone who is interested.


These are still floating around in the 'Bay, FYI. They aren't worth the BIN, but they've been there long enough that the seller might be open to offers.


----------



## closerlook

Orgetorix said:


> These are still floating around in the 'Bay, FYI. They aren't worth the BIN, but they've been there long enough that the seller might be open to offers.


What makes them not worth the bin?
Shell goes for over 100 at least if its marked.

Incidentally, how much would one pay for a pair of NOS shell tassel loafers that have patinaed brown?


----------



## Orgetorix

Just that they've been well worn and probably need to be resoled. It may be worth the price to some, but If I'm going to sink $100 in them by sending them off for a B Nelson resole, I'd want to get them in the $40-60 range. But maybe I'm unrealistically cheap.


----------



## Pentheos

12A black Florsheim Imperial shell PTBs with a $98 BIN.


----------



## HalfLegend

Black/Dark Brown Mens AE Leather Tassel Loafers, 8.5A. Judging from pictures they look real and good quality. A STEAL at the $8 BIN with $13 shipping. If only they were 1 size larger... hopefully one o fyou will give them a good home.
*
*


----------



## Cardinals5

Keith Highlander white bucks, 11D, BIN $30 + shipping


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Orgetorix said:


> Just that they've been well worn and probably need to be resoled. It may be worth the price to some, but If I'm going to sink $100 in them by sending them off for a B Nelson resole, I'd want to get them in the $40-60 range. But maybe I'm unrealistically cheap.


O-

I trust your judgment on this one, but I'm curious how you arrived to your conclusion.

I have trouble judging sole condition in auctions, and was watching those shoes, and couldn't really tell all that much from the soles, if anything they look ok, or at least have a couple years wear left in them.


----------



## AHS

*NOS Vintage Florsheims 10-1/2*

Seller has them listed as "FlorshIEms" rather than "FlorshEIms". 10-1/2 Maybe B or C?

Pretty great looking. Even has the box.

$30 starting price and no bids.

AHS


----------



## BorderBandit

*Not my size...*

I seem to find things more on Etsy than on Ebay...or maybe I just don't share what I find on Ebay...regardless, here is an Oxford Shop 100% Shetland Wool sweater that measurements make to big for me, hence probably an X-Large if anyone is interested. For $6.00 I should hope so...










https://www.etsy.com/listing/708559...age=1&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## greekgeek

AHS said:


> Seller has them listed as "FlorshIEms" rather than "FlorshEIms". 10-1/2 Maybe B or C?
> 
> Pretty great looking. Even has the box.
> 
> $30 starting price and no bids.
> 
> AHS


Definately look like B or thinner.


----------



## Cardinals5

Crockett and Jones for PRL tassel loafers, 9.5D (might want to verify the width as the auction description indicates only 3.5" wide), auction starts at $125, but the seller has misspelled everything so I presume they'll go for near the asking price.


----------



## firedancer

Cardinals5 said:


> Crockett and Jones for PRL tassel loafers, 9.5D (might want to verify the width as the auction description indicates only 3.5" wide), auction starts at $125, but the *seller has misspelled everything* so I presume they'll go for near the asking price.


 Unde stment of eveninng


----------



## greekgeek

Here are my favorite tassel loafers. Shell cordovan Crown Aristocrafts with handsewn toe apron. Look to be nearly new at $119 BIN.


----------



## canuckstyle

^ nice shoes , my size too.


----------



## Cardinals5

Alden calf NST, 11.5, decent BIN at $139 + 15 shipping


----------



## phyrpowr

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> O-
> 
> I trust your judgment on this one, but I'm curious how you arrived to your conclusion.
> 
> I have trouble judging sole condition in auctions, and was watching those shoes, and couldn't really tell all that much from the soles, if anything they look ok, or at least have a couple years wear left in them.


A consideration on well-worn shoes is not so much the sole condition, but whether or not the footbed has molded to a set position. Had to thrift a decent (cheap) pair of shell saddles for that reason, couldn't be fully recrafted. For this reason, I don't buy used anymore unless they are "excellent, slightly worn" or better.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

phyrpowr said:


> A consideration on well-worn shoes is not so much the sole condition, but whether or not the footbed has molded to a set position. Had to thrift a decent (cheap) pair of shell saddles for that reason, couldn't be fully recrafted. For this reason, I don't buy used anymore unless they are "excellent, slightly worn" or better.


Does B. Nelson not do that?


----------



## Cardinals5

Look at this pair of Aldens - what the #$%


----------



## jamesensor

Cardinals5 said:


> Look at this pair of Aldens - what the #$%


Fantastic -- in a 'Really?' sort of way. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Herringbone sack suit 42-43L:








https://www.etsy.com/listing/69912594/vintage-1960s-1970s-gray-herringbone

Charcoal windowpane 3-patch tweed 41-42L








https://www.etsy.com/listing/68972026/vintage-1950s-1960s-gray-windowpane


----------



## closerlook

^^^ I hope that I am seeing marked-up items in your store that you've purchased on the exchange because they ended up not fitting you.


----------



## JakeLA

Cardinals5 said:


> Look at this pair of Aldens - what the #$%


Going brogue


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> Look at this pair of Aldens - what the #$%


Holy cow, proof that Alden has made their share of questionable designs in the past, not just AE!


----------



## TweedyDon

JakeLA said:


> Going brogue


VERY good!


----------



## Bradford

42L Brooks Brothers sack 3/2 roll blue blazer - currently at $41 + shipping.

This is my size and I'd jump on it, but I already have three blue blazers from Brooks and just have no need for another.


----------



## closerlook

^^^ I have the same thing up on the exchange from JOS a Bank.



Bradford said:


> 42L Brooks Brothers sack 3/2 roll blue blazer - currently at $41 + shipping.
> 
> This is my size and I'd jump on it, but I already have three blue blazers from Brooks and just have no need for another.


----------



## dport86

Cardinals5 said:


> Look at this pair of Aldens - what the #$%


DAMAGE WARNING: I emailed the seller of these, to ask about what appeared to be cracking on the toe and sides of the shoe. He/she confirmed that there was cracking but that it was "superficial". I asked him/her to note that in the listing or post the answer to my question, as cracks are certainly material and any old/dried out/dry-rotted cracked vintage shoes I've own have gotten worse, no matter how much I moisturize them.

Nothing posted yet. If you are buying these as display pieces, great. If you intend to wear them, buyer beware!

BTW, from the last and the stamp, they are modified last from Alden's orthopedic line, probably 70's. Not quite as old as they look.

Personally, I'm quite bummed out about the cracking. With all the perforations, I suspect these would last very few wears. I'd be curious about other people's experience with old cracked leather shoes. thanks.


----------



## dport86

*NOS Walkover Longwings 9.5D for $118 + $14 shipping

*


----------



## greekgeek

dport86 said:


> DAMAGE WARNING: I emailed the seller of these, to ask about what appeared to be cracking on the toe and sides of the shoe. He/she confirmed that there was cracking but that it was "superficial". I asked him/her to note that in the listing or post the answer to my question, as cracks are certainly material and any old/dried out/dry-rotted cracked vintage shoes I've own have gotten worse, no matter how much I moisturize them.
> 
> Nothing posted yet. If you are buying these as display pieces, great. If you intend to wear them, buyer beware!
> 
> BTW, from the last and the stamp, they are modified last from Alden's orthopedic line, probably 70's. Not quite as old as they look.
> 
> Personally, I'm quite bummed out about the cracking. With all the perforations, I suspect these would last very few wears. I'd be curious about other people's experience with old cracked leather shoes. thanks.


What's the big deal about a few more holes developing? Creates even more airflow! :teacha:


----------



## dport86

greekgeek said:


> What's the big deal about a few more holes developing? Creates even more airflow! :teacha:


I have some well-ventilated shoes to give you if you're an 8D!


----------



## Fraser Tartan

A few of mine...



(ends Thursday, May 5 at 9:26am PDT)

Made in USA. Appears to be unused.


Also, (ends Wednesday, May 4 at 10:24am PDT). Appears unused. Made in Canada.


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS Walk-Over saddles, 7D, BIN $20


----------



## jamesensor

Too narrow for me -- but $100 starting bid and $150 BIN


----------



## TweedyDon

jamesensor said:


> Too narrow for me -- but $100 starting bid and $150 BIN


Those are beautiful! Too narrow for me too, alas.... (I was hoping jamessensor would be an EEE!  )


----------



## canuckstyle

jamesensor said:


> Too narrow for me -- but $100 starting bid and $150 BIN


same seller has a pair of Allen Edmonds Leeds PTB in shell. 
some bad spelling in the listing , if you are size 10.5B you might get a deal.


----------



## greekgeek

jamesensor said:


> Too narrow for me -- but $100 starting bid and $150 BIN


Those are awesome. Too bad about the width...


----------



## spielerman

Oh wish this fit me.... nice one...


----------



## martinchristopher

This seller has authentic wool English Cricket Sweaters and handmade wool old fashioned Tennis Sweaters- too warm for where I live


----------



## jwooten

Not the trad-est suit, but a pretty nice looking wash and wear Haspel. I'd love to grab it, but 42R w/ 30 inseam won't stretch to a 42L w/ 33 inseam. Suit is darted, subtley, but it does have flat front pants.



A much more subdued alternative to seersucker.


----------



## JoshT

Troy forward point collar shirt - 15.5/32-3, if anyone's interested:


----------



## martinchristopher

Ben Silver Ties- New, really cheap- same seller who has all the tennis sweaters listed




He also listed a bunch of British Ties made by Hunters of Picadilly, London this afternoon


----------



## frosejr

*Barrie Ltd. 12A unmarked shell*

$59.99 Buy It Now


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Cambridge, presumably 9D, unmarked shell


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim Royal Imperial v-cleats, 10.5 (looks like D width). BIN $20 + 11 shipping








https://www.etsy.com/listing/735988...h_query=florsheim&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## Steve Smith

^Those will look like a million dollars after a few days in trees and a quick brush shine.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ You made my day Cards, just got those longwings. Thanks.


----------



## frosejr

*NOS Florsheim Imperial LWB in wheat 11B*

GORGEOUS shoes...if they were 12B instead of 11B, I would own them.


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim lwbs w/ v-cleat, unmarked shell, 8E


----------



## CMDC

Nice Southwick tweed sack on Etsy for those in the 46R range. $32

https://www.etsy.com/listing/72998436/multi-colored-tweed-vintage-blazer


----------



## leisureclass

For all of our 9.5 C friends:





Some nice looking BB Gunboats


----------



## Sir Cingle

The seller seems to be off on the sizing (the measurements seem too small for the jacket to be a 52R, as s/he claims), but the jacket looks to be a beauty: A vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 green sack blazer with 3 patch pockets, $28 + shipping.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/73406456/brooks-brothers-green-jacket?ref=sr_list_15&ga_search_query=brooks+brothers&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## closerlook

https://www.etsy.com/listing/722033...OTHERS&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=

i wish it fit!


----------



## closerlook

^^^ oh! i know who that is. glad to prop his stuff.


----------



## Cardinals5

Walk-Over bucks, 8.5D, $60 + shipping


----------



## Cardinals5

Almost NOS AE bal boots - not the Brantley, but I'm too lazy to look up the model name, 8.5E, auction currently at $125


----------



## frosejr

*NOS British Walkers longwings 11D*

Looks like these are from the "good old days" of BW, leather soles, and the soles say fully leather lined. Not vintage Florsheims, but a good value and cheap at $49.00 BIN, I think.

Not my listing, just my opinion.


----------



## Steve Smith

Sir Cingle said:


> The seller seems to be off on the sizing (the measurements seem too small for the jacket to be a 52R, as s/he claims), but the jacket looks to be a beauty: A vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 green sack blazer with 3 patch pockets, $28 + shipping.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/734064...thers&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


Nothing makes sense there. He says he is a 42R, that the jacket is huge on him, and that the chest is 44. It doesn't add up.


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS Nettleton calfskin ptbs, 10.5D, currently at $40


----------



## Sir Cingle

Steve Smith said:


> Nothing makes sense there. He says he is a 42R, that the jacket is huge on him, and that the chest is 44. It doesn't add up.


Steve: You're quite correct. Given his measurements, that jacket should fit him, or at least not be terribly off. But it's a great jacket; if it were around my size, I'd ask him to remeasure it.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> Steve: You're quite correct. Given his measurements, that jacket should fit him, or at least not be terribly off. But it's a great jacket; if it were around my size, I'd ask him to remeasure it.


Pretty certain that's a 44R. A 54R of that vintage is almost impossible to find. The measurements also make perfect sense for a 44R (when BB made the actual chest the same as the stated chest).


----------



## straw sandals

Hello all,

Here's an auction for a J Press tweed sport coat that I'm selling on eBay. It's really nice, and made from Boru Tweed by Jimmy Hourihan. The jacket is softer than any other tweed that I've had the pleasure to own. It would be great if it went to a forum member!


----------



## Pugin

This seller has some very, very nice items: BB custom Norfolk, Tripler voile, brown cashmere sack with three patch pockets, etc: https://shop.ebay.com/haboochihuckaby/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## 32rollandrock

I took a shot and grabbed it. I'm an honest 44, so if it's huge for a 42, it should do right by me. If it doesn't, it will appear soon enough on the exchange--I'm figuring/hoping I can't lose money here. Could be another object lesson in why buying jackets/suits online is a crap shoot. In my book, 24 P2P is a 44, rule of thumb being four inches more than actual chest measurement is the proper jacket size. If 44 is the actual chest measurement, then this green jacket should be tight on the seller. In my experience, a BB tag size of 44 works for me. Then again, I've seen more than a few sellers on The Other Forum pitching jackets as small as 22.5 P2P as being true 44's.

It is all so confusing.



Cardinals5 said:


> Pretty certain that's a 44R. A 54R of that vintage is almost impossible to find. The measurements also make perfect sense for a 44R (when BB made the actual chest the same as the stated chest).


----------



## leisureclass

Huntington Mid-Grey 2btn Sack - 21 Bucks BIN


----------



## Taken Aback

32, post pics when you get it. I'd love to see more of that, and how it fits.


----------



## jamesensor

-- $119 BIN or make an offer Brown on Brown -- a combo I haven't seen before.


----------



## Cardinals5

Pringle shetland shawl-collared cardigan, 40" chest (small or medium)


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Pugin said:


> This seller has some very, very nice items: BB custom Norfolk, Tripler voile, brown cashmere sack with three patch pockets, etc: https://shop.ebay.com/haboochihuckaby/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562


 This might be one of the nicest collections I've ever seen.


----------



## palmettoking

St. Charles Ave. said:


> This might be one of the nicest collections I've ever seen.


Agreed, incredible stuff.


----------



## leisureclass

Interesting Chambray deck shoe style, complete with sailing rope laces. NOS Keds. Size 10

https://www.etsy.com/listing/743160...reppy&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## DoghouseReilly

St. Charles Ave. said:


> This might be one of the nicest collections I've ever seen.


Agreed. Unfortunately, nothing in my size.


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> Pringle shetland shawl-collared cardigan, 40" chest (small or medium)
> https://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqYOKnEE2,GQ3wfNBNwquHm5ng~~0_3.JPG


The winner stole that sweater--fantastic buy!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Arrived yesterday and, aside from sleeves needing to be shortened, it's a perfect fit and in flawless condition--a steal, I would say, and certainly a great leap forward from the HSM two-button darted model I made do with when traveling to Augusta. Sorry, I'm camera shy when it comes to pictures, but this is yet another object lesson in the vagaries of tagged sizes. In my experience, a size 44 from BB, Press or O'Connell's is, in fact, a 44, at least in my book that says a 23 P2P is between a 42 and a 44. A 44 from RL is closer to a 42. One thing is certain: No way in the world did this jacket have a 44 chest, as the buyer claimed.



Taken Aback said:


> 32, post pics when you get it. I'd love to see more of that, and how it fits.


----------



## swb120

This isn't an ebay auction - it's on Style Forum (and it's not mine) - but these Brooks Bros/Alden LHS in 9D are a steal for $335:
https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=239887


----------



## Cardinals5

Whoa Momma. Wish I could wear this in South Carolina. McGeorge navy shetland shawl-collared cardigan. 44" chest. Ain't cheap starting at $99, but probably worth it.


----------



## BorderBandit

Cardinals5 said:


> Whoa Momma. Wish I could wear this in South Carolina. McGeorge navy shetland shawl-collared cardigan. 44" chest. Ain't cheap starting at $99, but probably worth it.


Not that I exactly HAVE the funds, but I'm watching this now, thanks!

Hmmm, I need opinions. I know I can't call dibs on anything but interested as to what people think:

Southwick, my size exactly, and as of right now $12 on Ebay. My hangup on this, is small stain on lapel (minor, easily fixed), however, is it just me or are those lapels a tad too large? They seem it to me, but my suspicion always kicks in when something seems too good to be true.

Edit: The photo is too large to post here, I've tried a few times but no dice.


----------



## CMDC

Nice looking suit. I don't think the lapels are that big. I've found that my own photos on WAYW tend to exaggerate the size of lapels based on the angle the photo is taken from. I'd be more worried about the stain and whether it's darker than what you see here.


----------



## BorderBandit

CMDC said:


> Nice looking suit. I don't think the lapels are that big. I've found that my own photos on WAYW tend to exaggerate the size of lapels based on the angle the photo is taken from. I'd be more worried about the stain and whether it's darker than what you see here.


Again here my colour blindness comes into play. Specifically, I can't really see the stain, however others (from your comment) might. There was one specific photo it and I couldn't tell, so here's hoping. Eh, the auction ended and I won it for $12. For that small amount I can take a risk on it.


----------



## MrZipper

J. Press 3/2 Cotton Madras Blazer ~39/40R


----------



## closerlook

looks to be a special bass weejun style makeup by alden


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Doesn't fully lined Madras kinda defeat the purpose of wearing it in the first place?


----------



## Pugin

Great-looking dirty bucks by Sundial (defunct American maker) in 11D:


----------



## Rowdiefan

Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Shirt (Large) Father's Day Gift: 

Shirt measures 24" from armpit to armpit.


----------



## rabidawg

If you can fit a size 10 on your left foot and a size 10.5 on your right, this is a good deal on nearly new shell . . . $70 shipped BIN for AE Randolph in burgundy shell cordovan.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

leisureclass said:


> ^^ Doesn't fully lined Madras kinda defeat the purpose of wearing it in the first place?


 Good point.


----------



## frosejr

*Seven pairs of size 12 shoes including shells*

I've posted seven pairs of my shoes on ebay tonight. I am getting pickier about fit so I'm culling anything that is even a smidge too tight or loose.

All Ask Andy members get free shipping. Make your offer, and if accepted, click "Request total from seller" instead of paying. I will send you a revised invoice with the shipping taken off.

Here we go:

1. Stuart McGuire burgundy shell cordovan tassel loafers, 12C, $69.99

2. LL Bean gray suede bucks, 12B, $29.99

3. Hanover handsewn moccasin style loafers, 12D, $29.99

4. Florsheim goldenrod/wheat longwings, 12B, $59.99

5. Mason Executive Imperial burgundy shell cordovan plain toe bluchers, 12D, $59.99

6. Hanover LB Sheppard Signature burgundy shell cordovan longwings, 12D, $89.99

7. Florsheim Imperial burgundy shell cordovan longwings, 12D, $119.99


----------



## DrMac

rabidawg said:


> If you can fit a size 10 on your left foot and a size 10.5 on your right, this is a good deal on nearly new shell . . . $70 shipped BIN for AE Randolph in burgundy shell cordovan.


Man, if that had been the other way around I would have been all over it!


----------



## brantley11

rabidawg said:


> If you can fit a size 10 on your left foot and a size 10.5 on your right, this is a good deal on nearly new shell . . . $70 shipped BIN for AE Randolph in burgundy shell cordovan.


Picked these up for $40 including shipping Hopefully they work out. My left loafer usually slips anyway. I already have these shoes is a 10.5 so I figured why not take a chance.


----------



## rabidawg

brantley11 said:


> Picked these up for $40 including shipping Hopefully they work out. My left loafer usually slips anyway. I already have these shoes is a 10.5 so I figured why not take a chance.


Nice. Hope they work out for you.


----------



## Sir Cingle

If this hat were 7 3/8, though it may not be cheap, I would snatch it up in a second. I'm a sucker for such things:

Andover Shop patch tweed hat (size 7 1/8), starting bid $9.99 + shipping (with a reserve); $69.99 BIN:


----------



## MrZipper

Patchwork madras pants, anyone?


----------



## rabidawg

Alden Cape Cod bit loafers in black calf. Size 8E. $50 BIN.


----------



## maximar

AE Leeds in AWW/gum soles. 9D.


----------



## swb120

"ALDEN Blucher Shell Cordovan BOOTMAKER EDITION" in Cigar (!), size 10E.

Soooo close to my size, but I can't wear a wide. Ends in an hour and a half, price only at $170 (for now). Beautiful. Wish they were my size!


----------



## justuhgeek

Darn. Looks like I missed out


----------



## Cardinals5

A rather rare beast - Hanover shell cordovan saddles, 12C


----------



## DoghouseReilly

^ What would you wear with these?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Khakis for sure. 

Perhaps grey wool slacks as part of the navy blazer + grey slacks combo, obviously to totally avoid the "security guard look" issue.


----------



## eris

Some people have interesting ideas about what's in "great condition"


----------



## frosejr

Cardinals5 said:


> A rather rare beast - Hanover shell cordovan saddles, 12C


D'OH!!! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## leisureclass

Looking at these big pictures again, they are definitely marked $2.50 where the bottom of your heel should go. I love it.


----------



## Taken Aback

$2.50 to $14.99 isn't as outrageous as some attempting to cross out similar prices and asking for _hundreds_. I've seen that. :icon_study:


----------



## leisureclass

I know, I wasn't trying to make the seller out to be a bad guy, it's eBay, I realize the situation. The visible 2.50 just makes it funnier is all.


----------



## palmettoking

(Possibly Shell?) NOS PTBs 12B


----------



## DFPyne

Black 8C Tassel Loafers - Made in England
$80 BIN


----------



## frosejr

palmettoking said:


> (Possibly Shell?) NOS PTBs 12B


I'm guessing not shell, since the soles are not leather (the inside of the shoe says leather upper and lining, rest man made). But gorgeous nonetheless, likely still worth the money. I have owned a number of older McGuires over the years and they are all pretty nice. Most that I've owned looked like they were Hanovers.


----------



## Orgetorix

I agree, not shell. The tongue, especially, is 100% synthetic. And while someone _could_ stitch a fake tongue on a shell upper, it's unlikely.


----------



## Cardinals5

Haven't seen a pair of these before - (unmarked) shell cordovan built to military spec


----------



## DFPyne

Full Madras Suit?!? :confused2:
Size 43


----------



## DrMac

DFPyne said:


> Full Madras Suit?!? :confused2:
> Size 43


Half an inch in the sleeves and it would fit me perfectly.

On an unrelated note, I bought a pair of Ralph Lauren madras shorts this year that have an almost identical "Made in Inida" tag as the last picture shows.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's one you don't see everyday - Alden for BB tassel loafers, but someone cut off the tassels :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^Just sad.


----------



## 12345Michael54321

One of my neighbors recently had something similar done to her dog.


----------



## DFPyne

McGeorge of Scotland Yellow Shetland Sweater - 46"


----------



## SconnieTrad

DFPyne said:


> Full Madras Suit?!? :confused2:
> Size 43


Same seller has a nice vintage BB seersucker jacket, looks to be about a 44 Long?


----------



## Pugin

A beautiful seersucker suit (seller says 42r) sold under the label of Tom Bass, a Bethlehem, PA men's store:


----------



## justuhgeek

Looks like a pair of shell cordovan Hanover PTBs for a big foot(14B/AA), for pretty cheap I might add. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not 100% sure they're shell. Here's the .


----------



## spielerman

justuhgeek said:


> Looks like a pair of shell cordovan Hanover PTBs for a big foot(14B/AA), for pretty cheap I might add. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not 100% sure they're shell. Here's the .


shell to me..


----------



## Cardinals5

BB blackwatch madras, 40L









BB "Brooks Linen" 3/2 sack, 40-42S









BB brown cord 3/2 sack


----------



## TweedyDon

I am giving some serious consideration to that Blackwatch!


----------



## Taken Aback

I wish it were my size. I'd love a BW jacket.


----------



## frosejr

Cardinals5 said:


> A rather rare beast - Hanover shell cordovan saddles, 12C


Received these today...they need some TLC and about three hours of Mac treatment, but they're not bad. Hanover 12Cs fit me well too.


----------



## BorderBandit

*New Vintage Shoes Men's Florsheim Imperial Leather Brown Slip on Loafers Size 12 D*

This is "apparently" New Old Stock Loafers on sale for only $47.66. Beyond that, the details of whether these are quality or not are lost on me, so I hope someone can enjoy them.









https://www.etsy.com/listing/128549...ch_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/clothing/men


----------



## roman totale XVII

^^^
coincidently I came across a pair of these Imperials while thrifting today. The styling isn't to my taste and they were well worn to say the least, but they did seem well put together.


----------



## frosejr

https://etsy.me/jMgnt8

Polo Ralph Lauren loafers, 10-1/2 (No width specified) $26.50 delivered


----------



## frosejr

*Harris Tweed jacket $40 delivered 44R?*

EDIT: In addition to this one, I recommend going on Etsy and searching "Harris Tweed". There are some great vintage tweeds on there, some of them dirt cheap.

https://etsy.me/l9ITEl

Cool Corbin tweed sport coat

Seller's measurements:
Shoulder to shoulder- 19"
Underarm to underarm- 23"
Back of neck to hem- 31"
Shoulder to Cuff - 24.25"


----------



## 32rollandrock

Glad to see goods from Etsy being noticed here. FWIW, I am, at least for now, boycotting Ebay due to newly enacted policies that are punishing worthy sellers, including, full disclosure, myself. I would encourage others to do the same. I admit to moments of weakness, but it will take a jaw-dropping item, at a jaw-dropping price, for me to patronize Ebay these days. On a hopeful note, The Other Forum is promising a re-jiggered sales forum in response to Ebay's new way of doing business. It is also encouraging to see sales blogs from thrift-store hounds such as Patrick springing up, and hats off to folks who take the time to do this, because it is not easy. I apologize if this is off-topic.


----------



## hookem12387

32, What ebay changes have been made?


----------



## 32rollandrock

They are putting holds on funds sent to honest sellers who have below-standard ratings from buyers. In my case, four buyers out of 100 or so said that my shipping rates--which were stated at time of listing--were too high. That was enough to trigger the below-standards rating and an indefinite holds on any funds sent to me. No complaints about shipping time or item-as-described.

Of course, I am, after all, a crook, nothing but a rip-off artist--anyone who has done business with me knows that. I scour thrift stores looking to stiff suckers--that's me. If I sound wounded, it is because I am. The online marketplace, I suspect, is evolving, and ebay will either back off or another forum will fill the void. In my estimation, ebay as an outlet for the hobbyist is a bygone, at least for now.
m12387;1219566]32, What ebay changes have been made?[/QUOTE]


----------



## closerlook

^^ ditto.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Burberry raincoat, sized 40R ($98 + shipping):

https://www.etsy.com/listing/63815544/burberry-mens-raincoat-trenchcoat?ref=sr_gallery_3&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=made+in+england+men&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## BorderBandit

Bored at work again on my Saturday shift, so cruising online looking for deals. This one is a Burberry Houndstooth 43 Short when I'm looking for a long. Hope someone can find a home for it for $45. BTW, the photo resolution makes it look horrible when it really isn't, something about the pattern messed with the resolution badly.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/637978...ch_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/clothing/men


----------



## BorderBandit

Another blazer, Black & White 100% silk herringbone pattern, double breasted, *$25.00*! It has measurements on site, but seems to be a 42 Reg and again the resolution completely obscures any pattern, making it look marled when it really isn't.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/685047...ch_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/clothing/men









Just trying to get myself some good karma by hopefully helping others find deals...:cool2:


----------



## BorderBandit

Cole Haan Size 10 B tassel loafers. Described as Cordovan and appear almost spanking new. However, I'm still too much of a neophyte regarding whether or shoe is or not shell and respective provenience. However, worth a peek for some at $49.99 if you're interested.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/598572...age=2&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## BorderBandit

Ok, I'm done after this one I swear. Allen Edmonds Size 13 D Burgundy loafers. Again says Cordovan, let more experienced minds check them out. Not cheap at $79.99, but for all I know this could be a much more expensive shoe and a great deal.....you have no idea how little there is to do at work this morning... :icon_headagainstwal

https://www.etsy.com/listing/583118...age=3&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## hookem12387

^^ I'm not an expert, but that doesn't look at all like shell to me. Cordovan is referenced as a color sometimes, perhaps the seller is referring to that.


----------



## BorderBandit

hookem12387 said:


> ^^ I'm not an expert, but that doesn't look at all like shell to me. Cordovan is referenced as a color sometimes, perhaps the seller is referring to that.


Like I said, I'm a neophyte and just learning to differentiate between terms, so I'm sorry if I wasted some space. Plus I'm very color blind, so if it deals with colour it's already beyond me.


----------



## Cardinals5

For someone who wants to try the Urban Outfitters x Press chinos, here's a brand new pair in 32x31 - nice features like a 14" leg opening and buckle back. BIN $30


----------



## Cardinals5

BB all blackwatch tuxedo - for the big fellas (48-50L)


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's one for 32r'n'r - though probably too big at 46L

Willis & Geiger sherling bomber


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Border Bandit, the Cole Haan are not shell cordovan, they're very plasticky looking corrected grain. The Allen Edmonds are quite vintage, I'd venture around 1970. They are calf: look at the fine creasing lines on the side of the shoes.


----------



## maximar

New AE Preston in Shell 9D:


----------



## leisureclass

These are somewhat pricey, but I don't usually see patchwork bleeding madras in a 32 inch waist. They always seem to be 36-40. Perhaps because you've got to be pretty old to pull off GTH like this.


----------



## BorderBandit

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Border Bandit, the Cole Haan are not shell cordovan, they're very plasticky looking corrected grain. The Allen Edmonds are quite vintage, I'd venture around 1970. They are calf: look at the fine creasing lines on the side of the shoes.


I need to learn more about it all. I highly dislike buying shoes at all because I range from a 14-15 in every brand (except mysteriously Cole Haan) so in my case buying shoes has always been about what is available versus what is quality. Thus I've got a crash course ahead of me to figure out what's what.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You're right--it was too big. Here, though, are some stunning deals, IMO, on The Other Forum. I particularly like the Pressidential suit and the seersucker:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=249388



Cardinals5 said:


> Here's one for 32r'n'r - though probably too big at 46L
> 
> Willis & Geiger sherling bomber


----------



## DFPyne

A couple large short sleeved madras shirts. Great examples of bleeding.


----------



## Dr.Watson

Unique BB regimental watch straps: $8.99 with free shipping- 
https://compare.ebay.com/like/270640350901?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y

The seller also has some in tartan.


----------



## Pugin

McGeorge cashmere v-neck with 23.5" chest:


----------



## TheWGP

Cardinals5 said:


> BB all blackwatch tuxedo - for the big fellas (48-50L)


Holy fuzzles, Batman! Err, wrong flying thing... 

I'd get this just for the sheer eye-popping-ness of it, if I had any use for it AND didn't already have TWO tuxedos (midnight blue shawl collar & black peak lapel) that I have never worn out of the house! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## spielerman

Darted 3/2? I thought I had found my beloved grey pinstriped sack... what is with the Darts? saw a couple of these three roll 2 with Darts...


----------



## straw sandals

spielerman said:


> Darted 3/2? I thought I had found my beloved grey pinstriped sack... what is with the Darts? saw a couple of these three roll 2 with Darts...


I'm not super-surprised. It is a special order, after all.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

These are some nice Berle shorts. I just bought 4 pairs from him; all of them made in the good ol' US of A.


----------



## closerlook

spielerman said:


> Darted 3/2? I thought I had found my beloved grey pinstriped sack... what is with the Darts? saw a couple of these three roll 2 with Darts...


Brooksgate was transitional: I've seen quite a few darted 3/2 coats from that era.


----------



## Benson

EDIT: Made in hong kong. I can't vouch for its quality. Only pringle I own was made in Scotland.


----------



## BorderBandit

The link is wrong, goes to some other Berle shorts. I'm going to scour eBay for it though, I might get lucky!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Oh, sorry about that! I'll post the real link tonight. No bidders and there are days left.


----------



## 32rollandrock

If you wear 8E and are in need of some old-school scotch pebble grain Florsheim Imperial longwings, you'll be hard-pressed to find a better buy than this on The Other Forum: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=249536


----------



## DoghouseReilly

DoghouseReilly said:


> Oh, sorry about that! I'll post the real link tonight. No bidders and there are days left.


Sorry Bandit; looks like someone got it:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

100% Cotton BB DB trench coat. Current bid is at $35! Seller says it fits a 38 or 40 R.


----------



## BorderBandit

DoghouseReilly said:


> Sorry Bandit; looks like someone got it:


Eh, just my luck!


----------



## leisureclass

https://www.etsy.com/listing/76466312/vintage-suede-penny-loafers-mens-size-10

- Suede LHS by Trafalgar - Red Brick Vibram Sole - sz 10 -


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 175+ items this week*

After a brief pause, I return to my offerings of new & gently used men's clothing on ebay.

This week, among over two dozen auctions are several in the trad zone.

Ties:

NEW deadstock ROOSTER usa PREP trad REPP SILK TIE 3"



Shirts:

MAUS & HOFFMAN usa SUMMER STRIPE SHIRT sz L XL



Blazers & Coats:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER 40S



THE ENGLISH SHOP Princeton NJ TRAD DINNER JACKET 42R



There are many more, of course.

Also, EVERY fixed-price item -- over 150 total -- is 20% off through Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Pugin

38" McGeorge cashmere:


----------



## Christophe

32rollandrock said:


> If you wear 8E and are in need of some old-school scotch pebble grain Florsheim Imperial longwings, you'll be hard-pressed to find a better buy than this on The Other Forum: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=249536


Darn, they're gone! Too bad I didn't see this one earlier.


----------



## Steve Smith

Not ebay, but over on SF on the FS Mens Clothing: Old style Jack Purcells- white canvas- size 9- $25


----------



## rabidawg

Near NOS J&M Ski-Mocs, wearing which you might actually be able to ski . . . size 18D. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## leisureclass

Out of Season Bargain: Brooks Camel lambswool V neck sz. 44 https://www.etsy.com/listing/765948...thers&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## maximar

rabidawg said:


> Near NOS J&M Ski-Mocs, wearing which you might actually be able to ski . . . size 18D. :icon_smile_big:


That's the entire cow!


----------



## jamesensor

I have four pairs of shoes on ebay right now - three allen edmonds - 10.5D Walden loafers, 11D Walden loafers, 11B Randolph Shell Cordovan loafers and a pair of Florsheim Imperial Saddle Shoes in 11D.

https://shop.ebay.com/jamesensor40/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

If any AAAC members have interest, I'd be happy to make a deal.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items this week*

This week, among over two dozen auctions are several in the trad zone are these.

Most of these are closing this very night -- Tuesday night, around 10 PM EST.

Ties:

NEW deadstock ROOSTER usa PREP trad REPP SILK TIE 3"



MAUS & HOFFMAN usa SUMMER STRIPE SHIRT sz L XL



BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad BLUE STRIPE OXFORD 17 35



BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER 40S



THE ENGLISH SHOP Princeton NJ TRAD DINNER JACKET



1960s trad Trimingham's BATIK PRINT SPORT COAT 42 S



There are many more, of course.

Also, EVERY fixed-price item -- over 150 total -- is 30% off through Tuesday night EST.

Find them all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Brooks Brothers Shirts












Other Shirts


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Ties


----------



## Sir Cingle

Eljo's 3/2 green blazer with two patch pockets and lapped seams (sized 42L): $24.99 BIN + shipping or best offer


----------



## Pugin

Love this vintage green BB ocbd. I have some light olive, almost khaki, ones, but this is darker:


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Shoes

 (ends Jul 20, 2011 at 09:02:37 PDT)


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 170 items this week*

Many items that are trad or in the trad zone:

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad BLUE STRIPE OXFORD 17 35



1960s trad Trimingham's BATIK PRINT SPORT COAT 42 S



J PRESS usa classic trad BLUE POPLIN sack SUIT 40S



There are many more, of course.

Find them all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim unmarked shell longwings, 13D - looks to have been worn once or twice


----------



## spielerman

*Seersucker classic*

Not my size, go for it guys..

Love the button fly front...


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Those are lovely shoes and the price looks reasonable. Might have a go at those, myself.


----------



## Trip English

. Looks to be partially lined with patch pockets. BIN is $14


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^Incredible deal.


----------



## Cardinals5

Barrie Ltd white bucks (near NOS), 13D - BIN $65


----------



## Pugin

Edward Green suede tassels for about $360 (marked sz. 9.5/10):


----------



## pistolandrapier

A steal. Vintage Chipp tie. BIN $0.99. Small stain, should come out. Small defect, hardly noticeable.


----------



## Pugin

pistolandrapier said:


> A steal. Vintage Chipp tie. BIN $0.99. Small stain, should come out. Small defect, hardly noticeable.


Love that pattern, but the primary defect seems to be a misprinting. Also, I would be generally skeptical of drycleaning ties.


----------



## Pugin

Cardinals5 said:


> Barrie Ltd white bucks (near NOS), 13D - BIN $65


Very interesting. Different design from most bucks.


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS Florsheim Imperial brown pebble-grain longwings, 12D, BIN $125









Florsheim Imperial unmarked shell cordovan longwings, 8.5D


----------



## Fraser Tartan




----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's an of Tod's classic driving moccs. These are nearing the end of their life, but I am posting the link to show how nice they _used_ to be.


----------



## closerlook

do todds run true to size?


----------



## Patrick06790

Tripler shawl lapel tux, worth a llok if the specs are right


----------



## waltthizzney

my Doc Martens came today... not bad for $22.50!!!! almost perfect condition, sorry for crappy cell phone pics!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Green Sack Blazer with patch pockets 42L, $60 BIN.

https://i.ebayimg.com/t/D23-42L-Wool-BROOKS-BROS-BLAZER-Sport-Coat-Jacket-Green-/00/$%28KGrHqN,!l0E2EQw6qMgBNtMUu6qVg~~0_3.JPG


----------



## Philly Joe

Nice Hickey Freeman 44R wool cashmere blend patch pocket sack in grey&tan district check


----------



## greekgeek

Rare 11.5D vtg. Olive Green Florsheim gunboats in great shape, $9.99 no reserve.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

ARRGH!

Is there anything worse than seeing an item you're watching and bidding on on the "Put This On" ebay roundup?


----------



## MrZipper

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ARRGH!
> 
> Is there anything worse than seeing an item you're watching and bidding on on the "Put This On" ebay roundup?


That happened to me today as well. Probably the same item...


----------



## hookem12387

Nope, I've thought about sending Derek a virus. i think he's the one behind the ebay searches.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items this week*

Default Among my 200 items this week

This week, among over two dozen auctions are several in the trad zone are these.

Most of these are closing Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

Sport Coats & Blazers:

BROOKS BROTHERS trad BLUE HOPSACK sack BLAZER 42L


BURBERRY LONDON made in ITALY COTTON LINEN COAT 42 L


SOUTHWICK arthur adler TRAD SILK TWEED COAT 44R


Suits:

J PRESS usa classic trad BLUE POPLIN sack SUIT 40S


And there are many more -- over 40 auctions, and nearly 200 listings total!

All the auctions close Sunday night.

Find them all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html?clk_rvr_id=249502234437


----------



## closerlook

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ARRGH!
> 
> Is there anything worse than seeing an item you're watching and bidding on on the "Put This On" ebay roundup?


yeah tell me about it. that's why i said we should rename the thread ebay spoilers. the aaac gods were listening.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

closerlook said:


> yeah tell me about it. that's why i said we should rename the thread ebay spoilers. the aaac gods were listening.





hookem12387 said:


> Nope, I've thought about sending Derek a virus. i think he's the one behind the ebay searches.


It must be a great boon to sellers.
A while ago I was watching a shirt that was listed twice ($15 if I remember right) and each time ended without any bidders, PTO linked to it and it went for $120+.



MrZipper said:


> That happened to me today as well. Probably the same item...


Very likely, ever since Orgetorix posted his DIY shoe-dying thread a year and a half ago there's a certain AE model I've been searching ebay in vain for...


----------



## JoshT

Someone on here might want to take a look at these 1960s Brooks loafers in a 9C:


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^ Without even clicking your link I'm asking,_ why_?

Then I gets weak and hit the thing and see that the BuyItNow is $249 and smash my head against the wall but I'm okay because I've secretly always wanted a 50 year-old pair of used loafers that look exactly like L. L. Bean sells new for half the price.


----------



## Cardinals5

A rarity. Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack white linen suit - looks about a 36/38S. There's a stain on the elbow, but if this fits it's probably worth getting it and trying to remove the stain.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I'd be sorely tempted, Cards, but I don't think those pants actually belong to that jacket.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ I read the description and think you're right. Still might be worth it just for the jacket.


----------



## Cardinals5

Quite a pair if you're a 7D. Florsheim unmarked shell cordovan shortwings and Florsheim black sharkskin ptbs.


----------



## dcjacobson

Thanks for the heads-up on the Florsheim wings. I got 'em. Definitely worth the 137 bucks I paid for these made-in-America beauties!
Don


----------



## greekgeek

Cardinals5 said:


> Quite a pair if you're a 7D. Florsheim unmarked shell cordovan shortwings and Florsheim black sharkskin ptbs.


Awesome find, have never seen that PTB before.


----------



## Cardinals5

Need a lifelong supply of pants? 30 pair of NOS Corbin and Southwick trousers (34-36 waists x unhemmed) - wool/poly blends.


----------



## TweedyDon

Cardinals5 said:


> Need a lifelong supply of pants? 30 pair of NOS Corbin and Southwick trousers (34-36 waists x unhemmed) - wool/poly blends.


Despite the wool/poly nature of these, I'm very tempted..... Pants are the one item I tend never to have enough of! Small children and dogs tend to be hard on trousers....


----------



## Pugin

TweedyDon said:


> Despite the wool/poly nature of these, I'm very tempted..... Pants are the one item I tend never to have enough of! Small children and dogs tend to be hard on trousers....


Great deal if, as likely, it's a relatively small amount of polyester.


----------



## CMDC

^Those aren't my size but if my wife saw a box come to the house w/30 pairs of pants in it, she'd be on the phone to the divorce lawyer before I could get them unpacked. I find it much better to bring things into the house in small increments, ideally when she's not home.


----------



## Patrick06790

There was a time I would have jumped on that. Thankfully, I have more than enough in the pants dept.


----------



## The Rambler

CMDC said:


> ^Those aren't my size but if my wife saw a box come to the house w/30 pairs of pants in it, she'd be on the phone to the divorce lawyer before I could get them unpacked. I find it much better to bring things into the house in small increments, ideally when she's not home.


Consider having things mailed to the office :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items this week*

Many great items already this week, with more to come. Making their debut:

1964 LORD OF NEW YORK trad BESPOKE SACK SUIT 40 L


Lord of New York was NY's greatest bespoke trad tailor of that generation.

J PRESS usa classic trad KHAKI POPLIN sack SUIT 40S
.

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl KHAKI PANTS 52 eu 36 us
.

This is just a fraction of nearly 200 items already listed, with more to come!

All auctions close Sunday night 10PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Cardinals5

NOS Vintage LL Bean white bucks, made in usa, 11D, BIN on etsy for $39 shipped








https://www.etsy.com/listing/783176...rch_query=ll+bean&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks Sailboat emblematic tie, $11.50 shipped.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/739842...age=4&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## Taken Aback

My grandmother had that clock.


----------



## Doctor Damage

People looking for penny loafers on eBay should consider J.P. Tod's leather-soled penny loafers. They seem to be making them in smooth leathers these days, whereas the older ones were scotchgrain, but the design hasn't changed and remains a genuine penny loafer style with full moccasin construction. Someone once posted on the Fashion Forum that the rubber nubs combined with the leather soles actually gives quite a bit of longevity; they aren't Aldens or Church's or anything (more like a few notches above Alden Cape Cods but below the regular Aldens), but the rubber nubs apparently protect the leather for a long time. There's always a few pairs on eBay, usually in new condition. Unfortunately I don't know how sizing works, but maybe someone can provide advice.

Here's a reference photo:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/kgrhqiokje25kk6dglbnyfj.jpg/


----------



## jwooten

So I spoke with the seller of the pants lot. Said the wool poly blend is around 55/45 for the group, still a good deal or not? Debating on buying them because I lack dress pants as a whole.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's another pair of those Wolverine "shell horsehide" boots, NOS, 10.5D


----------



## TweedyDon

jwooten said:


> So I spoke with the seller of the pants lot. Said the wool poly blend is around 55/45 for the group, still a good deal or not? Debating on buying them because I lack dress pants as a whole.


Thanks for posting this! I was interested too, thinking that they'd be at most 15-20% poly.... My experience with "poly-rich" pants is that they're, well, rather unpleasant....


----------



## hookem12387

Those wolverine boots will likely finish out of my pricerange, but im sure going to watch them like a hawk. Those look great! Thanks for posting them, Cards


----------



## AncientMadder

"dog house" emblematic tie with a concealed photo of a bikini-clad woman:


"male chauvinist pig" emblematic tie, also with a similar hidden photo:


(both end in 13 hours)


----------



## rabidawg

If you're a 10D, these green label, made-in-Maine, NOS Cole-Haan medallion toe bluchers are a bargain at $40 BIN.


----------



## dionattilio

Florsheim "Varsity"; okay, not Imperial, but sweet nonetheless. Cheap & NOS.


----------



## Cardinals5

Unmarked brown shell cordovan George Boots - looks like C&J for BB, 8D, opening bid is $80


----------



## eris

Shoe trees would've helped


----------



## jwooten

Cardinals5 said:


> Unmarked brown shell cordovan George Boots - looks like C&J for BB, 8D, opening bid is $80


Nice, wish they were 11's.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 210 items this week*

Many great items already this week, with more to come. Making their debut:

J PRESS usa classic trad GRAY WORSTED SACK SUIT 40 R


fall preview POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 R


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER 46 R


POLO Ralph Lauren Italy GABARDINE PANTS 34us 50eu


This is just a fraction of nearly 210 items already listed, with more to come!
*
Also, over 140 items are 40% off this week. Many trad items are included! These are Buy It Now items that may go at any time!*

All auctions close Sunday night 10PM EST.

Find them all here:


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I just listed a couple of pairs to eBay: a nice pair of vintage 10.5B AE McAllister wingtips, a pair of 12AA AE Polos, and a pair of 12D Hanover Signature longwings (and more coming later). Contact me here if there's something you're particularly after.


----------



## DFPyne

Association of Yale Alumni by the Yale Co-Op for $7!


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a weird one: 1874 Brooks jacket?


----------



## DFPyne

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's a weird one: 1874 Brooks jacket?


I'm not convinced it's from 1874. The evidence seems thin.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hanover black/burgundy shell saddles, 9D, BIN $125 (good price for their condition)


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items this week...*

You will find nearly 20 auctions and 180+ listings that you may buy at any time.

*Over 120 of these are 50% off. Many trad items are included, including many from J Press, Chipp, BB, and Polo.*

Among this week's auctions in the trad zone are these:

J PRESS usa classic trad GRAY WORSTED SACK SUIT 40 R


J PRESS usa classic trad KHAKI POPLIN sack SUIT 40S


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SILK LINEN SACK COAT 40 S


SOUTHWICK classic trad BLUE hopsack SACK BLAZER 44 Long


*All auctions -- and the 50% off sale on over 120 items -- close Sunday night 10PM EST.*

Find them all here:

https://shop.ebay.com/mack11211/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## Cardinals5

Harris tweed 3/2 sack, 42L, on Etsy for $19 + shipping








https://www.etsy.com/listing/768725...ch_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/clothing/men


----------



## Pugin

I should buy this McGeorge cashmere and have it taken in at the seams:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cardinals5 said:


> Harris tweed 3/2 sack, 42L, on Etsy for $19 + shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/768725...ch_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/clothing/men


That's a very nice find, Cards, and a very nice price. I don't think the measurements are right, however. If the seller has measured correctly, that isn't a 42L in my book.


----------



## DrMac

Sir Cingle said:


> That's a very nice find, Cards, and a very nice price. I don't think the measurements are right, however. If the seller has measured correctly, that isn't a 42L in my book.


+1. Disappointed in the sleeve length and shoulders.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> That's a very nice find, Cards, and a very nice price. I don't think the measurements are right, however. If the seller has measured correctly, that isn't a 42L in my book.





DrMac said:


> +1. Disappointed in the sleeve length and shoulders.


Yeah, there are plenty of Harris tweeds - even sacks - on eBay, but this one was so cheap I thought I'd post it. I didn't even look at the measurements, but I see you're both right. I've e-mailed the seller about sending more accurate measurements or changing the size in the listing.


----------



## Cardinals5

Now someone should snatch these up. J&M Crown Aristocraft shell cordovan wingtips, 9D, BIN $60 +13 shipping


----------



## Cardinals5

Not particularly cheap, but I'd love to have a pair. Almost NOS Footjoy suede tassels, 9.5D, BIN $120


----------



## Cardinals5

BB patch pocket cord 3/2 sack - seller says "khaki" even though it looks green in the pictures. I couldn't see the measurements on their sales post so e-mailed them. The measurements are
46" chest,
44" waist,
30.5" length,
20" shoulder,
24" sleeve.


----------



## JoshT

Gray Harvard Coop seersucker blazer for anyone interested:


----------



## unmodern

With all the talk about solid madras lately, can't believe I just stumbled on this (dammit, not my size):



Medium (23.5" p2p) Gant blue solid madras BD. Grail summer shirt!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I think the seller is mistaken in labeling that on madras, just because it was made in india.


----------



## unmodern

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I think the seller is mistaken in labeling that on madras, just because it was made in india.


This debate raged on The Trad. I thought the consensus there was that madras is simply a type of broadcloth, typically but not always made up in plaids and stripes and always imported from Indian mills. I doubt this vintage Gant shirt was made in India for cost-saving reasons---hence it's a flavor of madras.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

unmodern said:


> This debate raged on The Trad. I thought the consensus there was that madras is simply a type of broadcloth, typically but not always made up in plaids and stripes and always imported from Indian mills. I doubt this vintage Gant shirt was made in India for cost-saving reasons---hence it's a flavor of madras.


I guess my counter would be:
-Salty Dog by Gant isn't really that old 
-the madras on the trad looks different like an end on end broad cloath, whereas the one on that gant looks like oxford cloth 
-I've owned or seen plenty of Gant MAdras shirts, from late 60s to salty dog to very recent, and they all said "Madras" on the tag
-didn't the solid blue gant madras shirt C5 posted say madras on the tag also?


----------



## greekgeek

Time to get your Shoe Stretchers out.... very narrow J&M Handmades for Frank Brothers label in excellent shape. The real deal for only $39BIN. At that price you can afford to flip them to a Japan based buyer should they not fit! :idea:


----------



## Pugin

NOS Keith Highlander dirty bucks in a size 7D starting at 8.99 -- I like the shape:


----------



## leisureclass

Are you an 11.5 who's good at removing white paint? https://www.etsy.com/listing/799111...age=2&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## Cardinals5

BB "Brookslinen" 3/2 sack sport coat, 40R, BIN $70 OBO


----------



## Pugin

leisureclass said:


> Are you an 11.5 who's good at removing white paint? https://www.etsy.com/listing/799111...age=2&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


Definitely worth it.


----------



## AlanC

, made in England (probably by Alan Paine), tagged 42, should work for a 40.


----------



## palmettoking

Unmarked Shell Longwings Size 9 for $52 shipped


----------



## phoeksema57

*BB Tweed 2006*

I'm searching for a fall jacket to be worn business casual and occasionally denim. Do you think that this is worth $125? Looks to be 2006. Cut/fit ok for 2011?


----------



## TweedyDon

phoeksema57 said:


> I'm searching for a fall jacket to be worn business casual and occasionally denim. Do you think that this is worth $125? Looks to be 2006. Cut/fit ok for 2011?


Frankly, you'd be far better off picking up a used tweed from the Thrift Exchange here--and in the spirit of full disclosure I do sell a lot of tweed there myself! $125 strikes me as being rather much for that jacket, although I note that its pockets are still basted shut, which is a good sign that it's in excellent condition.

Maybe others could chime in here too?


----------



## unmodern

You can get quality tweeds way cheaper than that. I have two, one I thrifted for $10 and one I haggled down to $40 from an eBay seller. And I have a much rarer size than you.

Tweeds are probably the easiest tailored item to buy used, and tend to be in the best shape per dollar. Trou, shirts, suits, tuxes, proper hats, and blazers are all harder to find in acceptable styles/quality.


----------



## jwooten

phoeksema57 said:


> I'm searching for a fall jacket to be worn business casual and occasionally denim. Do you think that this is worth $125? Looks to be 2006. Cut/fit ok for 2011?


That's a fine jacket, but as others have stated. You can get the same for less. I'd further that in saying you can get 2 jackets of comparable quality for the price of that 1.


----------



## TweedyDon

unmodern said:


> Tweeds are probably the easiest tailored item to buy used, and tend to be in the best shape per dollar.


Just seconding this, both as it's true, and for gratuitously self-interested reasons that will be apparent later this weekend!


----------



## LouB

unmodern said:


> You can get quality tweeds way cheaper than that. I have two, one I thrifted for $10 and one I haggled down to $40 from an eBay seller. And I have a much rarer size than you.
> 
> Tweeds are probably the easiest tailored item to buy used, and tend to be in the best shape per dollar. Trou, shirts, suits, tuxes, proper hats, and blazers are all harder to find in acceptable styles/quality.


Agreed. I've purchased two tweeds from members here and thrifted at least four. Good ones can be found at very reasonable prices. I would add more to my collection, bu am scared my wife will catch me. Fall/winter can't come soon enough!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I agree with those who've posted above me, but if that's a particular cut/pattern whatever you want, the price isn't crazy.

Tweed is easy to come by, ebay, sf, here and at thrifts in a general sense, but if you're looking for something specific you might wait a while.

I see no problem with overpaying if its something you're looking for and want. 

If you are looking just for a tweed jacket then pass, but if you want a darker gray, 42L, dongel-y one in a undated cut, then you'll probably be looking through the exchange, thrifts and ebay for years.


----------



## Pliny

TweedyDon said:


> Just seconding this, both as it's true, and for gratuitously self-interested reasons that will be apparent later this weekend!


But TweedyDon surely you're a Tweed connoisseur and must have strong ideas about how it should be worn. Are you suggesting I'm wasting $s buying new jackets from the likes of Bookster ? I really like to see good fit on Tweed and MTO/bespoke seems to be the only reliable way to get that.


----------



## TweedyDon

Pliny said:


> But TweedyDon surely you're a Tweed connoisseur and must have strong ideas about how it should be worn. Are you suggesting I'm wasting $s buying new jackets from the likes of Bookster ? I really like to see good fit on Tweed and MTO/bespoke seems to be the only reliable way to get that.


Not at all! I wholeheartedly agree with TBS, above, that if you want a specific pattern, cut, of fabric then it would be wise either to buy new, or to pay more than normal for a good used jacket that meets your criteria. As such, I think that buying new under these conditions is thoroughly well-advised, especially if you'd like the tweed to fit perfectly (although that can be achieved through tailoring a used tweed, although this is less reliable than MTM or bespoke, of course, as the original "canvas" will be bought sight unseen) and also take understandable pleasure in having a garment that's been made for you. And I've seen Bookster's work, and think it's excellent--and very, very well-priced.

However, if you're looking to acquire a tweed more inexpensively, and don't have as specific criteria for the jacket you'd like, then I think unmodern's comment is spot on. Tweeds are very easy to find in excellent shape used, and so there's no need to overpay for one, unless you really, really like a particular jacket--in which case you're not really overpaying at all!

I hope this clears things up!


----------



## Pliny

cheers yes, it's the sheer rarity of it where i am that affects how I think about it. hardly found second hand, and genuine new very rarely. But i from what i can tell from pics and my limited expereience Tweed jackets need to be well-fitted to look ok


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 180 items this week*

Among my 180 items on ebay this week are many attractive trad offerings for late summer:

J PRESS usa classic trad GRAY WORSTED SACK SUIT 40 R



J PRESS usa classic trad KHAKI POPLIN sack SUIT 40S



BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SILK LINEN SACK COAT 40 S



SOUTHWICK classic trad BLUE hopsack SACK BLAZER 44 Long



These are only the auctions.

There are also over 160 Buy It Now items with many that are trad or in the zone.

All auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Cardinals5

Hanover LB Sheppard unmarked shell longwings with v-cleat, 7.5D with a low starting bid of $13 or a BIN of $70


----------



## Cardinals5

J&M Aristocraft unmarked shell ptbs, 9.5C, BIN $78


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 175 items this week*

Dear Folks:

This week, in addition to a 33% off sale on all listed neck ties, my auctions feature a large lot of sack coats from the French firm of J Keydge.

J Keydge has perfected something they call the 'slack jacket,' which is an unconstructed sport coat that wears as lightly as a shirt.

Their inspiration is pure Ivy League, as you can see here even if, like me, you cannot read French:

https://www.jkeydge.com/1.aspx

All coats listed are the "Ivy" model, which has a three button front with no front darts, two widely spaced cuff buttons, and a single rear vent. The shoulder is the most 'natural' shoulder that there can be -it's your own. There is no canvassing or shoulder padding of any kind, nor any sleeve lining.

These were sold in the Alan Flusser shop here in NYC for $450. On ebay now, they have a $125 BIN. But if you contact me through the forum with your email address, I will sell to you direct for only $100 shipped in the US & Canada ($15 to ship to the rest of the world)

There are models in cotton seersucker, linen, and hemp (very much like linen) in sizes from 40 to 50 us.

On offer:

TAN LINEN


Size 40

Size 50

ORANGE LINEN


Size 42

Size 48

BLUE HEMP (like linen)


Size 44:

BROWN HEMP (like linen)


Size 42

Size 44

Size 48

SEERSUCKER


Size 44

There is also a great selection of sack coats & suits from Brooks and Press:

J PRESS usa classic trad GRAY WORSTED SACK SUIT 40 R


J PRESS usa classic trad KHAKI POPLIN sack SUIT 40S


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER 46 R


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad OLIVE GAB SACK SUIT 40 L


All auctions end 10 PM Sunday EST.

The tie sale ends 10 PM Tuesday EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Bandit44

NOS Hanover Longwings, unmarked shell, size 13AA. Too bad I can't squeeze my feet in these.


----------



## TweedyDon

Some nice cheap shell in 9.5 and 10:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/263437...-and-1-florsheim-shell-longwings#post_4778447


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> Frankly, you'd be far better off picking up a used tweed from the Thrift Exchange here--and in the spirit of full disclosure I do sell a lot of tweed there myself! $125 strikes me as being rather much for that jacket


I agree. That is way too much for that jacket. I purchased several item from TweedyDon (who hasn't?) and even after paying to get them altered for a perfect fit, it works out less than what you are seeing there. You should most certainly check out the exchange.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Greeny*

44R Huntington Patch madras sport coat:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Chiming in late here, but I'll, echo what others have said.

I have exactly two tweed jackets purchased new, one an oatmeal HT by JAB (don't laugh, the cut is surprisingly good for JAB--it actually fits me well--it was less than $30 and always gets compliments), the other a blue check HT, 3/2 sack, by Orvis found on sale for around $125. The latter has become a go-to jacket, in part because the color/pattern is fairly unusual for tweed and goes with lots of things. That, in my estimation, is the time to buy new tweed--when it's something that you really like and are unlikely to find again. Staples--brown herringbones, charcoal herringbones--are ubiquitous. Sooner rather than later, you're going to find one that fits for $50 or less. I have three or four greys in my closet, more than I can possibly ever use, but just can't stand leaving them on the rack. Eventually, I suppose I'll let a few go.



phoeksema57 said:


> I'm searching for a fall jacket to be worn business casual and occasionally denim. Do you think that this is worth $125? Looks to be 2006. Cut/fit ok for 2011?


----------



## Cardinals5

Someone who's a 10.5B might like to land these two pair of Sportocasins


----------



## Cardinals5

Looks like a pair of Florsheim Imperial v-cleat unmarked shell cordovan to me with light wear, 8.5D, BIN $90 shipped. If concerned you might want to e-mail them asking for the model number.


----------



## M Go Crimson

9D Waldens in burgundy for $125 shipped. Apparently worn only once


----------



## CMDC

A couple of nice Huntington madras sacks. Still time to get some wear in before summer ends. 41L and 46


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Here's a nice pair of , 11 C/E, that I've got up for auction; ends tonight and there are hardly any watchers--so they could go low. There's a minor, _minor_, bump on the left toe, nothing really to speak of--and it should be visible in the toe close-up--but they are otherwise fantastic, very lightly worn.

Some nice ET Wright and Cheaney for ET Wright going on too... 10.5 B

[Update: Someone got a great deal on the Aldens, I hope it was someone here...

And these ET Wright by Cheaney are ending in an hour; they are fantastic, and if they go for the current bid it will be a total steal.


----------



## Cardinals5

Crockett & Jones for Tom James, 9.5D, BIN $70


----------



## Cardinals5

I'm tempted by these, but posting them here so someone else will buy them.

Loake for British Isle Collection Ltd (a US company), 8.5D, lightly worn.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

M Go Crimson said:


> 9D Waldens in burgundy for $125 shipped. Apparently worn only once


These are mine. If someone from the Forum wants them, I will knock $10 off. Just send me a PM.


----------



## rabidawg

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm tempted by these, but posting them here so someone else will buy them.
> 
> Loake for British Isle Collection Ltd (a US company), 8.5D, lightly worn.


Snagged these with a BIN. If they don't work out, I'll offer them back up here at my cost. Many thanks, Cards!


----------



## Cardinals5

Nice, glad you bought them. Bal boots can be hard to find and I particuarly liked that pair.


----------



## Cardinals5

Not suggesting anyone buy these, but beautiful to look at

Johnston & Murphy Hand-Mades


----------



## mack11211

Dear Folks:

This week, a selection of the J Keydge coats remain, and just as importantly, all coats, shirts and suits are 50% off.

J Keydge has perfected something they call the 'slack jacket,' which is an unconstructed sport coat that wears as lightly as a shirt.

Their inspiration is pure Ivy League, as you can see here even if, like me, you cannot read French:

https://www.jkeydge.com/1.aspx

All coats listed are the "Ivy" model, which has a three button front with no front darts, two widely spaced cuff buttons, and a single rear vent. The shoulder is the most 'natural' shoulder that there can be - it's your own. There is no canvassing or shoulder padding of any kind, nor any sleeve lining.

*J Keydge slack jackets were sold in the Alan Flusser shop here in NYC for $450. On ebay now, they have a $125 BIN. But if you contact me through the forum with your email address, I will sell to you direct for only $100 shipped in the US & Canada ($15 to the rest of the world)
*
There are models in cotton seersucker, linen, and hemp (very much like linen) in sizes from 40 to 50 us.

On offer:

TAN LINEN


Size 50

ORANGE LINEN


Size 42

BLUE HEMP (like linen)


Size 44:

BROWN HEMP (like linen)


Size 42

Size 44

Size 48

SEERSUCKER


Size 44

In addition, all coats, suits and shirts are 50% off. For instance,

SOUTHWICK classic trad BLUE hopsack SACK BLAZER 44 Long


Now only $50 shipped!

ANDOVER SHOP classic trad 3B GABARDINE SACK COAT 42L


Now only $50 shipped!

J PRESS usa classic trad GRAY WORSTED SACK SUIT 40 R


Now only $75 shipped!

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad OLIVE GAB SACK SUIT 40 L


Now only $62.50 shipped!

And there are many more.

*All auctions end 10 PM TuesdayEST

The coat, shirt and suit sale ends 10 PM Tuesday EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html*


----------



## Cardinals5

Anyone around here snag these beauties. They look like NOS Hanover LB Sheppard shells, size 12D. I e-mailed the seller to check on the model number, but they sold before he could get back to me. Whoever got them, congratulations!


----------



## unmodern

Lot of 3 vtg cashmere v-necks for a 40" chest. Made in Scotland, Scotland, and Italy. BIN ~$55. Seem pretty minimally worn.


----------



## Cardinals5

Surprised there are no bids on this year. Norman Hilton, handwoven donegal, 3/2 sack. 40S


----------



## ArtVandalay

Beware if you are thinking about purchasing a Madras Sack jacket from a certain Etsy storefront. I sold that jacket on Ebay and the buyer is flipping it on his Etsy page. His listing states the jacket is free of stains - however the jacket had a stain on the chest under the right sleeve. I disclosed this stain in my auction. Perhaps the new seller was able to get the stain out...regardless, something to keep in mind.


----------



## P Hudson

My favorite shoes are a pair of Allen Edmonds Richmonds, a longwing style dropped a while back. Here is a pair that doesn't seem to be getting much attention, size 9.5. Starting price is only $14.99. If they were a half size smaller I'd be fighting for them.


----------



## Cardinals5

Some more C&J for Tom James. This pair is NOS, size 11D



























C&J for Tom James suede monks, 10E


----------



## Patrick06790

here's another [air, 9 EEE.



P Hudson said:


> My favorite shoes are a pair of Allen Edmonds Richmonds, a longwing style dropped a while back. Here is a pair that doesn't seem to be getting much attention, size 9.5. Starting price is only $14.99. If they were a half size smaller I'd be fighting for them.


----------



## Cardinals5

Bean plaid popover, 85/15 wool/nylon - 43" chest








https://www.etsy.com/listing/701080...p_to=US&ga_page=4&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## brantley11

^Cards,

It seems every shoe that I think I finally will get shows up here and soars quickly out of my meager price range. Maybe this time I will be spared--I've been looking for some brown suedes and pebbled loafers. I guess we will see.


----------



## Dr. D

Attention 42's:
Here's a couple of JPress sportcoats that seem mislabeled as 40's. Only $46 shipped BIN:


----------



## cybermedia

Is this a fake, then, please ??????

I read somewhere that the ties should be black labels and white writing ???

Is this a fake 



and this


----------



## cybermedia

I also bought 3 ties in 3 different auctions from 3 different suppliers/sellers and they all had a lining with "GIORGIO ARMANI" repeatedly printed inside and also GIORGIO ARMANI and "Made in Italy" but NONE were advertised/listed as ARMANI.

Is this because they daren't say tey are ARMANI for fear of being found out by eBay ???


----------



## rabidawg

cybermedia said:


> I also bought 3 ties in 3 different auctions from 3 different suppliers/sellers and they all had a lining with "GIORGIO ARMANI" repeatedly printed inside and also GIORGIO ARMANI and "Made in Italy" but NONE were advertised/listed as ARMANI.
> 
> Is this because they daren't say tey are ARMANI for fear of being found out by eBay ???


Try asking your questions here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/forumdisplay.php?31-Andy-s-Fashion-Forum


----------



## Sir Cingle

Dr. D said:


> Attention 42's:
> Here's a couple of JPress sportcoats that seem mislabeled as 40's. Only $46 shipped BIN:


Thanks, Dr. D: I just picked up one of those jackets. That's a good deal.


----------



## Dr. D

Sir Cingle said:


> Thanks, Dr. D: I just picked up one of those jackets. That's a good deal.


My pleasure- I'm glad it fit someone here that would appreciate it. I was quite excited when I saw JPress 40R in the auction title but this just goes to show you have to check the measurements and not trust the listed sizes.


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Some more C&J for Tom James. This pair is NOS, size 11D
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/t/Mens-TOM-JAMES-Loafers-US-11-D-EUC-NEW-/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqMOKiUE5gVDJHgCBOYm(s881w~~60_3.JPG
> https://i.ebayimg.com/t/Mens-TOM-JAMES-Loafers-US-11-D-EUC-NEW-/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqIOKo0E4t6GGmSjBOYm()EDeQ~~60_3.JPG
> 
> https://i.ebayimg.com/t/Mens-TOM-JAMES-Loafers-US-11-D-EUC-NEW-/00/s/NzY4WDEwMjQ=/$(KGrHqMOKjsE5UcLF3RlBOYm(+tMHw~~60_3.JPG
> 
> [/URL]


Thank you, Cards! Exactly what I've been wanting. Hope they fit me. Do you think these are rebadged Bostons? I've had my eye on that model for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

. Not too bad if you can get them for the $100 opening.


----------



## CMDC

^Somebody buy those so they don't tempt me. I'm using the fact that I have the green one as justification for not pulling the trigger----for now.


----------



## greekgeek

Cardinals5 said:


> Not suggesting anyone buy these, but beautiful to look at
> 
> Johnston & Murphy Hand-Mades


Very, very nice shoes.


----------



## TLS24

Brooks Brothers Fun Shirt, 17x36


----------



## MKC

You don't see a lot of Mercers on eBay, and the few that show up don't get much attention. This seller has posted two or three others recently. .


----------



## ArtVandalay

What say the experts here? Is it a Press? The jacket measurements are pretty spot on for what I'm looking for.


----------



## 32rollandrock

If the measurements are on and you like it, go for it--helps a lot that the seller takes returns.



ArtVandalay said:


> What say the experts here? Is it a Press? The jacket measurements are pretty spot on for what I'm looking for.


----------



## rabidawg

ArtVandalay said:


> What say the experts here? Is it a Press? The jacket measurements are pretty spot on for what I'm looking for.


Seller is a member here. I'd PM and ask, both about the maker and whether he'd split the eBay fees in a forum deal.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?15115-mack11211


----------



## CMDC

Did anyone here snag these? The sale has ended so someone out there got lucky.



wacolo said:


> . Not too bad if you can get them for the $100 opening.


----------



## hookem12387

CMDC said:


> Did anyone here snag these? The sale has ended so someone out there got lucky.


I hope so.


----------



## AncientMadder

Paul Stuart leather briefcase, $68 on Etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/81529860/durable-brown-leather-briefcase-by-paul?ref=sc_1


----------



## DoghouseReilly

CMDC said:


> Did anyone here snag these? The sale has ended so someone out there got lucky.


I believe Mr. Lumpkin did.


----------



## TweedyDon

ArtVandalay said:


> What say the experts here? Is it a Press? The jacket measurements are pretty spot on for what I'm looking for.


I'm pretty sure it's not a Press, judging both by the label and by the description of it as "J. Press style". But the seller's a very decent chap, so I would second PM'ing or emailing him to confirm.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I did ask the seller, he is pretty certain it's a Press, and knowing he's a member here I'm confident in buying from him. Just consulting the rest of the braintrust before I pull the trigger.



rabidawg said:


> Seller is a member here. I'd PM and ask, both about the maker and whether he'd split the eBay fees in a forum deal.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?15115-mack11211


----------



## CMDC

DoghouseReilly said:


> I believe Mr. Lumpkin did.


TONYLUMPKIN!!!!!


----------



## TweedyDon

ArtVandalay said:


> I did ask the seller, he is pretty certain it's a Press, and knowing he's a member here I'm confident in buying from him. Just consulting the rest of the braintrust before I pull the trigger.


Sounds good! I've bought from him before, and wouldn't hesitate to do so again!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Just noticed who he was and, yes, don't hesitate to do business with him. He's very good.



TweedyDon said:


> Sounds good! I've bought from him before, and wouldn't hesitate to do so again!


----------



## ArtVandalay

32rollandrock said:


> Just noticed who he was and, yes, don't hesitate to do business with him. He's very good.


Just to follow-up, he says the quality and characteristics of the jacket are up there with a Press, but he doesn't necessarily believe it is a Press. 
Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## mack11211

ArtVandalay said:


> Just to follow-up, he says the quality and characteristics of the jacket are up there with a Press, but he doesn't necessarily believe it is a Press.
> Just wanted to clear that up.


Correct.

I am the seller. After a query, I added language to clarify that it is in the J Press style, and a J Press customer would be very satisfied with it, but it is not a J Press suit.

There is a bid on it currently, so it will sell.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 140 items on ebay this week...*

Dear Folks:

The fall items are rolling in at mack11211 auctions.

Many new offerings in the trad zone this week.

BAND OF OUTSIDERS boo Medium BURGUNDY END ON END b/d SHIRT


CLASSIC ivy league TRAD j press style GRAY WORSTED SACK SUIT 42 L


CHIPP NYC classic trad 3b SACK SUIT 40 R brown striped worsted


$2000 RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL Italy early autumn SILK LINEN COAT 50 40L


BROOKS BROTHERS essential STRIPED WORSTED SUIT 40R w/working buttonholes!


$2500 Morty SILLS nyc BESPOKE BLUE BLAZER 44S with SILK LINING 


Note that this Sills coat was made for the Hollywood producer, novelist and television personality Dominick Dunne.

BROOKS BROTHERS classic brown & green WORSTED WOOL COAT 42 Long


POLO Ralph Lauren made in ITALY BLUE LINEN BLAZER 40 Long


There are many more, of course, including scores with attractive Buy It Now prices. These include a selection of the J Keydge slack jackets (unconstructed sack coats) in sizes from 42 to 50 us.

All auctions close Sunday night

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## ArtVandalay

I've got dibs on the Press-style suit!


----------



## jwooten

Here's a steal if they can be salvaged a bit and if they are what the seller is describing. 

$62 shipped for Alden Cordovan Tassel Loafers, how much restoration/cobbling would they need?


----------



## wacolo

J G Glover Crewneck for $9.88+shipping on Etsy

Tartan Wool Robe on Etsy


----------



## TheWGP

Just ran across this and thought I'd post it - a dark blue Johnstons made in Scotland cashmere SHORT-SLEEVED sweater, size 36" - 5.01 buy it now + probably 8-10 bucks shipping depending on your location. $15 or thereabouts for this thing is a steal if it's your size and you have use for short-sleeved cashmere!
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=8563934


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ That's a women's sweater

Vintage BB yellow oc popover, 16.5, $21 shipped on etsy








https://www.etsy.com/listing/816295...te_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=

Brand new Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 sack suit, 3 piece, 38R









Brand new CCC shirts (2), one BB, and one Huntington - all are 16x33 and appear to be forward point. I'd guess the CCC shirts are Troy Shirtmakers, but you might want to ask the seller.


----------



## straw sandals

^^^ Whoa. Nice suit. Maybe.

What's the consensus on Cable Car Clothiers' suits? How are the shoulders and such? That's a pretty good deal, but, at $199 (obo), I'd like to be sure...


----------



## CMDC

^I really don't need another suit but I'd probably grab that if I did (it's my size too). I don't own any CCC suits myself but I've thrifted a few and sold them on the exchange. I found them to be of very good quality. I'd maybe make a lower offer and see if the seller bites. Given that the pants are unhemmed, it should be in really nice condition.


----------



## leisureclass

Any Chance this is actually a men's sweater as the seller guesses?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/806899...age=2&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## wacolo

^^^^^
It buttons the wrong way. I'd say it is a womans.


----------



## straw sandals

^^^I vote no. It buttons on the opposite side, and the collar looks more womanly than a men's shawl.


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Some more C&J for Tom James. This pair is NOS, size 11D


If anyone is interested in these for $140 shipped (what I have in them), send me a PM. They're beautiful, but won't work for my 11E/11.5D foot. There's one person who I'll give dibs to, but PM me anyway - I need to contact the seller by Tuesday to return them if I don't get any bites.


----------



## straw sandals

I just bought that cable car suit. Thanks, Cards! I'll keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## Cardinals5

Hope it works out for you - the quality should be excellent given what CCC charges for suits.


----------



## leisureclass

Good call on the buttons, thanks guys.


----------



## greekgeek

$425 for full length NWT Cashmere overcoat by Oxxford, 44R. Free Shipping too.


----------



## 32rollandrock

That is absolutely sick, and in my size. If it were only $300 cheaper...



greekgeek said:


> $425 for full length NWT Cashmere overcoat by Oxxford, 44R. Free Shipping too.


----------



## firedancer

32 R&R, I thought you were done with outerwear


----------



## TweedyDon

Why?


----------



## 32rollandrock

To a point: I am low on cashmere, which doesn't count, anyway. And no, I did not buy it, but I envy whomever did.



firedancer said:


> 32 R&R, I thought you were done with outerwear


----------



## maximar

TweedyDon said:


> Why?


Are you kidding? This makes perfect sense! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## MicTester

Funny. But, I will not be surprised if it actually sells. I have seen odder stuff sold on ebay.



TweedyDon said:


> Why?


----------



## AlanC

firedancer said:


> 32 R&R, I thought you were done with outerwear


Those who have the sickness that 32 has are never done with outerwear.


----------



## greekgeek

32rollandrock said:


> To a point: I am low on cashmere, which doesn't count, anyway. And no, I did not buy it, but I envy whomever did.


Heh, they got an amazing deal on that coat. Would have bought it myself had it been a 40.

Great $145 BIN, $8 shipping on these Alden Tassels, NIB size 8 narrow and 9 narrow. (C or B width??)

9

8


----------



## greekgeek

9.5B almost NOS top-of-the-line Florsheim gators. Skins look very nicely matched all the way around. (This are not mine although some of you may know I NOS pair...)


----------



## TweedyDon

AlanC said:


> Those who have the sickness that 32 has are never done with outerwear.


See--I told you he had expensive habits that need to be fed!


----------



## mack11211

*Tweed sack coats with nice details 44/46/48*

One other attractive item at auction right now is a Fall/Winter set of J Keydge slack jackets in vivid tweeds.

All are three button sack coats, with undarted fronts. The shaping is done with the side seams.

Many of these have some continental details, like double rear vents. Check the listings for all measurements and specifications.

On ebay, they have a BIN of 150, but to the forum I will sell them for 125 shipped domestic. Send a message for payment details.

The coat size range is from 44 to 46 to 48 us.

44 us

NEW $550 J KEYDGE france TWEED SACK COAT 56eu 44 us alan flusser lightweight


46 us

NEW $550 J KEYDGE france TWEED SACK COAT 56eu 46 us alan flusser 'buck' model


NEW $550 J KEYDGE france TWEED SACK COAT 56eu 46 us alan flusser


48 us

NEW $550 J KEYDGE france TWEED SACK COAT 58eu 48 us alan flusser 


Auctions end on Sunday nights EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## greekgeek

$39 Top Shelf Algonquin split toes. Love the seamless flaps, sole look nicely shaped too.

$58 or OBO Vtg Florsheim Imperial Sharkskins. Looks to be in sound shape.


----------



## jt2gt

*Rancourt Mocs*

Check these out. Just like the ones in the custom moc thread. Seems like a good price


----------



## AlanC

Vintage (Alan Paine?) with low starting price, sz 44.

Made in England , size 10C (?)--cheap


----------



## TweedyDon

These are all kinds of wonderful!


----------



## brantley11

TweedyDon said:


> These are all kinds of wonderful!


These pants are amazing--I sure hope I win them!


----------



## Cardinals5

Damn! This is a great looking suit. BB 3/2 sack, 3 piece, 41L


----------



## straw sandals

That's a pretty high gorge. I like it!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

brantley11 said:


> These pants are amazing--I sure hope I win them!


What? You'll get one, maybe two wears a year out of them in Jackson. I'll get at least a week in them in Middle Tennessee!


----------



## hookem12387

Please, someone buy the suit that Cards posted so it doesn't pain me to have to leave it sitting up on ebay.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Oh holy hell....I really don't need to spend the money but....



Cardinals5 said:


> Damn! This is a great looking suit. BB 3/2 sack, 3 piece, 41L


----------



## brantley11

Mississippi Mud said:


> What? You'll get one, maybe two wears a year out of them in Jackson. I'll get at least a week in them in Middle Tennessee!


Yeah, but think of how awesome those two occasions will be. I'm thinking these will be great "ugly pants" for the church tacky Christmas outfit Christmas party.


----------



## jwooten

Wow, ditto with hookem. I'm struggling not submitting an offer on it. Is that dibs you are calling ArtVandalay?

As an aside, how do you manage to find these things so quickly Cards? That suits been listed less than 3 hours...


----------



## ArtVandalay

I emailed the seller with a question about the chest measurement. He said 21" seam to seam and 23" across flat. Trying to get an explanation about what that means. If the chest is a go, I'm putting in an offer. I'll let you all know.


----------



## Cardinals5

jwooten said:


> As an aside, how do you manage to find these things so quickly Cards? That suits been listed less than 3 hours...


Spider sense.

The more mundane answer is that there are certain tendencies among sellers on eBay. Once you understand those tendencies it's easy to find the good stuff, often at great BIN prices, almost immediately after they're posted.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

rss feeds of you favorite searches help too.


----------



## ArtVandalay

An offer has been placed on the BB 3-piece. And now I wait.

Update: A deal has been made. If the suit doesn't work, I'll offer it up on the exchange for cost.

Thanks for the heads-up, Cards.


----------



## MicTester

Hope it does not work for you  See you in the Exchange.



ArtVandalay said:


> An offer has been placed on the BB 3-piece. And now I wait.
> 
> Update: A deal has been made. If the suit doesn't work, I'll offer it up on the exchange for cost.


----------



## MicTester

AlanC said:


> Made in England , size 10C (?)--cheap


Why did you have to post this? Now I have another pair in the long line of shoes waiting to be brought back to life. Got it for a price lower than what the seller asked for shipping. Oh well.


----------



## MicTester

Is this any good?


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> rss feeds of you favorite searches help too.


Nope - no technological help of any kind. Just dedication.


----------



## TweedyDon

MicTester said:


> Is this any good?


I like that sort of thing! You might like to check the fabric make-up--it has at least some polyester in it, somewhere, judging by what can be seen of the tag. I'd likely avoid it, myself, because of that (I'm something of a purist about fibre content), but if there's not too much it could still be a very good deal..... After all, some Bean wool blend (with nylon!) buffalo plaid shirts are in my wardrobe as I type...


----------



## AlanC

C5 searches eBay the same way his forefathers did.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> Nope - no technological help of any kind. Just dedication.


I wasn't implying that you used them, only that they help me (though I kinda figured most people here would use them).

I'm impressed!


----------



## teamtc

I'm looking to expand my tweed portfolio for the fall (from just a single black/white herringbone). I'm accustomed to e-bay, but not so much shopping for clothes therein, and am having a hard time differentiating the good deals from the not-so-good.

It will come with time, I suppose.

A little help on establishing a baseline would be most appreciated, however.

This, for example, looks like a very straight-forward, easy to wear a couple times a week sort of number. Measures out well for me. It's double what I see a number of Harris Tweeds in my size going for. Would you folks suspect it's worth the little bit extra?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ZANELLA-Italy-CASHMERE-SILK-WOOL-donegal-TWEED-COAT-46R-/380370818692?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item588fde1684#ht_3709wt_825


----------



## TweedyDon

teamtc said:


> This, for example, looks like a very straight-forward, easy to wear a couple times a week sort of number. Measures out well for me. It's double what I see a number of Harris Tweeds in my size going for. Would you folks suspect it's worth the little bit extra?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ZANELLA-Italy-CASHMERE-SILK-WOOL-donegal-TWEED-COAT-46R-/380370818692?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item588fde1684#ht_3709wt_825


That's a reasonable price for that jacket, although I would prefer a real Donegal to this, lovely though the fabric undoubtedly is!

The seller, by the way, is a well-respected member here, and very pleasant to deal with.


----------



## AlanC

^That's sold by forum member mack, a trusted seller. Zanella is a known Italian label rather than a generic USA-made Harris tweed, thus the premium. I'm sure it's a well made garment, and the price compared to retail would be a steal. It's going to cut a different silhouette than a traditional American 3/2.


----------



## frosejr

Unmarked shell Florsheim longwings 12D, but priced like marked shell.


----------



## teamtc

This (from mack, as well) being a more traditional cut?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/J-PRESS-trad-HARRIS-TWEED-SACK-COAT-46R-prep-ivy-league-scotland-/380370818694?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item588fde1686#ht_3802wt_825

(albeit in herringbone, not donegal)

Edit: Errp, well that's not a 3/2. I think I'm heading in the right direction, though. Thank you, gents!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sure looks like a 3/2 to me, and that's a great price. Plus, it's a staple. If you're establishing a baseline and it fits, I'm not sure you could do much better.



teamtc said:


> This (from mack, as well) being a more traditional cut?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/J-PRESS-trad-HARRIS-TWEED-SACK-COAT-46R-prep-ivy-league-scotland-/380370818694?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item588fde1686#ht_3802wt_825
> 
> (albeit in herringbone, not donegal)
> 
> Edit: Errp, well that's not a 3/2. I think I'm heading in the right direction, though. Thank you, gents!


----------



## CMDC

^Right. You couldn't pick a better starting point for assembling a trad-based wardrobe. The ultimate workhorse.


----------



## teamtc

Oversight on my part regarding the 3/2 --- I've been flipping through so many pages, I'm suffering from motion-sickness.

Many thanks for the input! My only current tweed also a herringbone, but I suspect the fit would be substantially better on this guy.


----------



## jimskelton1

This sweater is sweet- if you are a wasp


----------



## teamtc

Once again, given my limited experience, I have no real sense of what kind of deal these are, but they sure are handsome:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-FLORSHEIM-IMPERIAL-WINGTIP-BROGUE-OXFORDS-11-D-5-NAIL-CATS-PAW-HEELS-/120780529491?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item1c1f149f53#ht_500wt_1076


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 150 ittems on ebay this week...*

Dear Folks:

Fall items are moving in to mack11211!

Among the items in the trad zone, these are the pick of the litter:

SAKS FIFTH AVENUE trad COVERT TWILL SUIT 42L autumn wool brown green


J PRESS trad HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT 46R prep ivy league scotland


J PRESS classic trad GRAY worsted SACK COAT 48 Reg


BROOKS BROTHERS hand tailored BLUE BLAZER 46R golden fleece southwick


BROOKS BROTHERS COLOR TWEED SACK COAT 46L classic trad ivy prep


POLO Ralph Lauren Italy BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 42L essential style


CHIPP NYC classic trad 3b SACK SUIT 40 R brown striped worsted


Many more, including a selection of those great J Keydge 'slack' sack coats, remain online.

All auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## MicTester

TweedyDon said:


> I like that sort of thing! You might like to check the fabric make-up--it has at least some polyester in it, somewhere, judging by what can be seen of the tag. I'd likely avoid it, myself, because of that (I'm something of a purist about fibre content), but if there's not too much it could still be a very good deal..... After all, some Bean wool blend (with nylon!) buffalo plaid shirts are in my wardrobe as I type...


Thank you. I did not notice the polyester. Have not had anything with polyester for almost 35 years and would like to keep it that way. Back searching.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Hanover PTBs, 11D

might be shell for under $50 BIN and free shipping


----------



## zbix

Definitely shell. Hard to tell the condition of the soles, but could be a great deal.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Hanover PTBs, 11D
> 
> might be shell for under $50 BIN and free shipping


----------



## straw sandals

ARRGH! Curses. I missed this chance.



zbix said:


> Definitely shell. Hard to tell the condition of the soles, but could be a great deal.


----------



## jamesensor

oh no. the boots fit me...


----------



## AlanC

^The seller should have broken those boots into separate auctions. He would have gotten more.


----------



## jwooten

AlanC said:


> ^The seller should have broken those boots into separate auctions. He would have gotten more.


Yeah he can easily get 350-450 a piece for the two shell pair and probably about 200 for the pebble grain. Either way, look like some nice shoes which deserve a great home. Thankfully it won't be mine because they aren't my size.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Here's a potential steal: An Andover Shop two-button tweed sack that looks very nice. The seller has mis-marked it as 44L; it's actually smaller, given the armpit-to-armpit and shoulder measurements. He's asking $59.95 or best offer. If it were a real 44L, he'd have a taker:


----------



## hookem12387

Sir Cingle said:


> Here's a potential steal: An Andover Shop two-button tweed sack that looks very nice. The seller has mis-marked it as 44L; it's actually smaller, given the armpit-to-armpit and shoulder measurements. He's asking $59.95 or best offer. If it were a real 44L, he'd have a taker:


 That'll fit me perfectly, I went ahead and made an offer on it. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 150 ittems on ebay this week...*

Many items in the trad zone this week.

Among them:

BROOKS BROTHERS loro piana italy BLUE BLAZER 38S wool classic prep ivy league


J PRESS classic trad GRAY worsted SACK COAT 48 Reg


BROOKS BROTHERS trad 2B BLUE SACK BLAZER 42L ivy league prep


CHIPP NYC classic trad 3b SACK SUIT 40 R brown striped worsted


HOBSON of Copenhagen ENGLISH TWEED SUIT 42R wool britain denmark england


BROOKS BROTHERS trad COLOR TWEED SACK COAT 42L ivy league prep classic


Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE BLAZER 54Rus hand tailored blue wool rare size


NEW $550 J KEYDGE france TWEED SACK COAT 56eu 46 us alan flusser 


Along with more J Keydge sack coats, in different fabrics and colors, in sizes from 42 to 50 us.

There are also many trad items available with Buy It Now prices, items like these:

ANDOVER SHOP classic trad 3B GABARDINE SACK COAT 42L

$1500 PAUL STUART nyc COLORFUL SILK WOOL COAT 40 R

SOUTHWICK classic trad BLUE hopsack SACK BLAZER 44 Long

All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## MicTester

mack11211 said:


> Many items in the trad zone this week.


Mack, you need to post more in my size  Haven't found anything since the RL Purple Label jacket, and that was almost six months ago.


----------



## martinchristopher

Nice duffel coat, I saw it in the store when I lived in SF, too warm for Santa Barbara


----------



## Sir Cingle

hookem12387 said:


> That'll fit me perfectly, I went ahead and made an offer on it. Thanks for the heads up


I'm glad the heads-up was useful to someone. That's a beautiful jacket; I hope you get it.


----------



## hookem12387

Sir Cingle said:


> I'm glad the heads-up was useful to someone. That's a beautiful jacket; I hope you get it.


I did, and for $44 shipped! Thank you much


----------



## jwooten

Looks like a BB tweed 3/2 maybe 3/2.5 at an amazing price if you are a 38R. 



Can't tell the fabric content to be sure, but worth a shot at $28 shipped. If it fit me it'd be gone.

EDIT: Seller looks like they own a thrift store. Over 500 items listed, but alot of suits at rock bottom thrift store pricing. Worth perusing if you've got the time, items look kind of hit or miss, but excellent prices.


----------



## conductor

Nice vintage Florsheim 9.5 E on etsy. great shape, but not cheap at $235.00

https://www.etsy.com/listing/75774633/florsheim-imperial-black-shell-cordovan?ref=sr_gallery_36&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=florsheim&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_fA very used pair of Shell Florshiem's in 9C - this time just $50.00

https://www.etsy.com/listing/728637..._to=US&ga_page=3&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## Sir Cingle

hookem12387 said:


> I did, and for $44 shipped! Thank you much


Great. I'd love to see some pics of the jacket when it arrives and you get it tailored, if necessary.


----------



## hookem12387

Sir Cingle said:


> Great. I'd love to see some pics of the jacket when it arrives and you get it tailored, if necessary.


It'll take the weather dropping before I have true in-the-wild pics, but I'll get some up for sure. It looks like it'll be a great jacket for me; I may actually have to get the sleeves shortened (that never happens).


----------



## jt2gt

These have dropped since I posted...great looking rancourt mocs


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 150 items on ebay this week...*

Even more trad zone items added:

TIES

NEW $125 RRL double rl PLAID WOOL TIE 3" ralph lauren Italy barneys new york


LOCHCARRON scotland PLAID WOOL TIE 3.5" campbell of cawder tartan


ROBERT TALBOTT Best of Class ITALY PAISLEY TIE 3" twill usa


NEW POLO Ralph Lauren ENGLISH SILK TIE hand block foulard


NEW HILDITCH & KEY England CIRCUS ELEPHANT TIE 3.5" silk print 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HILDITCH-KEY-England-CIRCUS-ELEPHANT-TIE-3-5-silk-print-/360397145887?pt=US_Mens_Ties&hash=item53e958071fhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-HILDIT...397145887?pt=US_Mens_Ties&hash=item53e958071f

SHIRTS

MCGEORGE ballantyne scotland GREEN CHECK B/d SHIRT XL cotton


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE STRIPE SHIRT 17 36 prep ivy league 


PANTS

$250 J PRESS classic trad COVERT TWILL wool PANTS 35us 50 52 eu prep ivy league


POLO Ralph Lauren NAVY BLUE WORSTED WOOL PANTS 40 42 trousers


Auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html

Also: follow me on twitter for ebay tips & special deals!

https://twitter.com/#!/mack11211


----------



## ballmouse

Labelled a 42L, but it seems to be more of a 40R/L. Might be an orphaned suit jacket, but for $16, someone might be interested.


----------



## TweedyDon

ballmouse said:


> Labelled a 42L, but it seems to be more of a 40R/L. Might be an orphaned suit jacket, but for $16, someone might be interested.


Definitely an orphan!


----------



## majorlance

Alden "cordovan in color" loafers 12 B/D (not my size, otherwise...). Bid or Buy It Now for $69.99


----------



## Patrick06790

jt2gt said:


> These have dropped since I posted...great looking rancourt mocs


Somebody got a good deal there


----------



## unmodern

VTG 38R Southwick navy blazer, mismarked :


----------



## stuplarosa

majorlance said:


> Alden "cordovan in color" loafers 12 B/D (not my size, otherwise...). Bid or Buy It Now for $69.99


Shell or burgundy calfskin?


----------



## majorlance

stuplarosa said:


> Shell or burgundy calfskin?


Probably a good deal either way, but I see that someone has bought it for $69.99.


----------



## Benson

mack, just an fyi, those press trousers are Cavalry twill, not covert.

For the sportsmen, a high neck waist coat.


----------



## ballmouse

Ignore


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 170 items this week:*

Among my 170 items this week are 50 at auction.

Starting prices are low. Shipping is free within the US and often to Canada as well. Shipping elsewhere is discounted.

There is no reserve on any item.

In the trad zone:

$250 J PRESS classic trad CAVALRY TWILL wool PANTS 35us 50 52 eu prep ivy league


BARBOUR England LIDDESDALE JACKET sz S or XS quilted olive green


NEW ADRIANO & SONS Italy YELLOW CORDUROY COAT 50 eu L us rare details!


LOCHCARRON scotland PLAID WOOL TIE 3.5" campbell of cawder tartan


NEW EDWARD GREEN England Alan Flusser SHOES 9.5 10us


POLO Ralph Lauren GREEN TWEED SUIT 38r us 48 eu preppy windowpane plaid


And there are many more, including the last two of those J Keydge tweed sacks I put online in September.

All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## mack11211

Benson said:


> mack, just an fyi, those press trousers are Cavalry twill, not covert.


Thanks for the note!

Post and listing have been corrected.


----------



## teamtc

These Hanovers look like they've got an awful lot of life left in 'em. A size too small for me.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/LK-NU-VTG-HANOVER-DRESS-WINGTIP-OXFORD-SHOES-10-D-TIE-UP-SLIPON-PEBBLED-LEATHER-/290617152590?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item43aa21d44e#ht_500wt_1076

Edit: Same with these Dexters: https://www.ebay.com/itm/BEAUTIFUL-VINTAGE-DEXTER-LONGWING-WINGTIPS-10-D-/250889878831?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6a33bd2f#ht_589wt_825


----------



## jamesensor

Two Shaggy Dogs in Size Large. If these were Mediums - they'd be gone. Some one grab them.


----------



## wacolo

Reversible Silk/Wool Scarf from Harrods


----------



## rabidawg

C&J Harvard in shell cordovan. Size 11.5D UK, which I believe equates to 12C US. $199 BIN.


----------



## AncientMadder

11 D Alden tassel loafers, oxblood, with a reasonable Buy It Now price ($90):



EDIT: Turns out they are an E width, not a D.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

AncientMadder said:


> 11 D Alden tassel loafers, oxblood, with a reasonable Buy It Now price ($90):


Careful, those are 11E's the seller has mis-marked.


----------



## AncientMadder

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Careful, those are 11E's the seller has mis-marked.


Ah, good catch. Thank you.


----------



## AlanC

Self-plug.

I've listed some things that I haven't sold here or at SF on ebay. This includes some shell Aldens, a NWT Oxxford sportcoat, and previously unlisted anywhere, three Hermes silk shirts. Coming soon will be some of those ladies' coats that haven't sold here at low starting bids.


----------



## chiamdream

NOS Chipp tie with AMC logos.


----------



## swb120

AlanC said:


> I've listed some things[/URL] that I haven't sold here or at SF on ebay. This includes some shell Aldens, a NWT Oxxford sportcoat, and previously unlisted anywhere, three Hermes silk shirts.


I can't believe no one on AAAC snagged those 986's!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ me too, it was probably the widths that did it though.


----------



## conductor

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ^ me too, it was probably the widths that did it though.


I put in an offer, but my low-ball was too low.


----------



## jwooten

Not a serious chance anyone will buy these, but I wonder the stories these shoes could tell. Looks like they were shined with a belt sander.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Indiana-Jones-ALDEN-11D-leather-BOOTS-SHOES-halloween-costume-/300607946824?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item45fda14048


----------



## jwooten

Looks like somebody took our advice on the shoes selling for higher and flipped atleast 2 of the pair.


----------



## jt2gt

jwooten said:


> Looks like somebody took our advice on the shoes selling for higher and flipped atleast 2 of the pair.


so far looks like the flipping isn't going so well. Guess we'll see with final price. JT


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 170 items this week:*

Dear Folks:

Among my 170 listings are many attractive items in the trad zone this week:

J PRESS classic trad GREEN FLANNEL PANTS 34 35 36 us 50 52 eu


NEW EDWARD GREEN England Alan Flusser SHOES 9.5 10us


$500 BARBOUR England VELVET COLLAR TWEED COAT 42 or L us slim Edward model 


POLO Ralph Lauren MTM BLACK FLANNEL TUX COAT 38 R us 48 eu wool tuxedo 


NEW ADRIANO & SONS Italy YELLOW CORDUROY COAT 50 eu L us rare details! fracassi 


NEW BERNARD WEATHERILL BESPOKE gray FLANNEL COAT 44L us 54L eu athletic 


And there are many more of course.

Again, all auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## MicTester

I am tempted to make an offer on Anyone has any opinion on whether this is a good deal?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

It's a nice suit, for sure. Whether it's a good deal is relative; suits of similar quality routinely go for half that or less on the exchange--but then, when will that perfect one come up? On the other hand, the same suit in the shop would be somewhere between $800-$1200. All in all, I'd say put in the offer and don't be shy about it. Chances are the seller is a forum member and will know it's you when the offer comes up, or maybe he'll just be in the mood to give you the deal.



MicTester said:


> I am tempted to make an offer on Anyone has any opinion on whether this is a good deal?


----------



## MicTester

GentlemanGeorge said:


> It's a nice suit, for sure. Whether it's a good deal is relative; suits of similar quality routinely go for half that or less on the exchange--but then, when will that perfect one come up? On the other hand, the same suit in the shop would be somewhere between $800-$1200. All in all, I'd say put in the offer and don't be shy about it. Chances are the seller is a forum member and will know it's you when the offer comes up, or maybe he'll just be in the mood to give you the deal.


Thank you. I will send a message to the seller (purchased from him before) and see what we can work out.

I agree about the "perfect one." The sizes in the exchange have convinced me that my body is not trad at all... So this looks like a rare fit, though I will have to get those sleeves altered.


----------



## EngProf

Gorgeous suit. If it were alterable to fit me, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Benson

MicTester said:


> Thank you. I will send a message to the seller (purchased from him before) and see what we can work out.
> 
> I agree about the "perfect one." The sizes in the exchange have convinced me that my body is not trad at all... So this looks like a rare fit, though I will have to get those sleeves altered.


Looks okay to me. And covert twill suits hardly ever come up on the exchange.


----------



## AncientMadder

Not eBay, but eBay prices: several madras shirts are heavily discounted on Brooks Brothers' website now. This slim fit for $29 is tempting.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...ct_Id=1530406&Parent_Id=305&default_color=Red


----------



## Walter Denton

^ Thanks for the tip on the Madras. I'm going to pull the trigger on one of those in regular fit.


----------



## ballmouse

Drake's for Barneys L Merino Sweater


----------



## brozek

jwooten said:


> Not a serious chance anyone will buy these, but I wonder the stories these shoes could tell. Looks like they were shined with a belt sander.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Indiana-Jones-ALDEN-11D-leather-BOOTS-SHOES-halloween-costume-/300607946824?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item45fda14048


Man, those look great - makes me want to baby my Indys a little less!


----------



## Walter Denton

The tag on this one looks like "XL".


----------



## sargeantpepper

*J Press Tweed SC 42 R*

Too bad this doesn't fit me:


----------



## mack11211

Dear Folks:

Among my over 180 listings this week are nearly 30 auctions. Many are in the trad zone.

Notable this week are two trios of crunchy knit ties from labels like Paul Stuart and Hilditch & Key, and shoes from Edward Green and John Lobb. There are also useful staples like blue blazers and tweed topcoats.

Starting bids are low, without any reserve, and include free domestic shipping.

Auctions close Sunday night EST.

Here is a taste:

LOT OF 3 PAUL STUART baldessarini SILK KNIT TIES hugo boss italy


LOT OF 3 NEW & LINGWOOD, HILDITCH & KEY SILK KNIT TIES italy


POLO Ralph Lauren MTM BLACK FLANNEL TUX COAT 38 R us 48 eu wool tuxedo


POLO Ralph Lauren WINTERWEIGHT BLAZER 42 R us 52 eu blue wool worsted


$2500 PAUL STUART essential GRAY NAILHEAD SUIT 48 XL rare size samuelsohn italy


$500 BARBOUR England VELVET COLLAR TWEED COAT 42 or L us slim Edward model


RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL SHOES 10 D us 9.5 E uk edward green england oxford


$1135 JOHN LOBB england LOPEZ LOAFERS 9.5 D us 8.5 E uk 


COLE HAAN tobacco brown SUEDE DERBY SHOES 10 D us elegant


Salvatore FERRAGAMO Italy BLACK HORSEBIT LOAFERS 10 D classic


Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## MrZipper

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Brown Herringbone Tweed w/Patch Pockets


Tagged 41L, but if the chest measurement is 42" as stated, probably better for a 40L with wide shoulders.


----------



## jwooten

MrZipper said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 Brown Herringbone Tweed w/Patch Pockets
> 
> Tagged 41L, but if the chest measurement is 42" as stated, probably better for a 40L with wide shoulders.


going to keep an eye on that. nice find


----------



## mack11211

One more:

J PRESS trad DONEGAL TWEED 3pc SUIT 42 R us 52 eu rare details


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Oh, man. Why do you tempt me...even when it doesn't fit, I still want to pull the trigger...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

mack11211 said:


> One more:
> 
> J PRESS trad DONEGAL TWEED 3pc SUIT 42 R us 52 eu rare details


shall we play "guess the winning bid"?

closest without going over


----------



## leisureclass

$225?


----------



## jwooten

I'm going to go with $195.

Also, this popped up in my saved searches for anyone that might be looking for a shaggy dog.


----------



## MicTester

jwooten said:


> Also, this popped up in my saved searches for anyone that might be looking for a shaggy dog.


Is this from a member here? Looks familiar.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

leisureclass said:


> $225?





jwooten said:


> I'm going to go with $195.
> 
> Also, this popped up in my saved searches for anyone that might be looking for a shaggy dog.


That shaggy dog was in the exchange last week at a good price.

Given that two BB tweed sack suits I was watching, both with questionable/bizarre measurements went for over $500 each last week I'm guessing, I dunno, $350.


----------



## jwooten

I believe the shaggy dog on the exchange was a yellow cable in small. But it's on ebay as well.


----------



## chilton

If anyone has XL shaggy dogs let me know(have green and charcoal already)


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Shawl collar. 75% wool, 25% mohair. Current asking price: $5.50.

I don't know much about eveningwear or even when I would have worn this, but it is beautiful. The pants are 2 inches too short, though. Someone steal this.


----------



## leisureclass

That's mine! I was wondering if I would make this thread when I listed it. If you have 80 bucks, and you can show me how to end the listing sometime in the next few days, without having to pay ebay anything of course, it can be yours! Interest on the exchange was pretty minimal on that one.



jwooten said:


> I believe the shaggy dog on the exchange was a yellow cable in small. But it's on ebay as well.


----------



## rgwinn

Just got an alert on these, could be a good deal if they don't get bid up;

*ALLEN EDMONDS PARK AVENUE Mens Dress Oxford Shoe Black Size 11 D (New w/o Box)*
https://www.ebay.com/itm/ALLEN-EDMONDS-PARK-AVENUE-Mens-Dress-Oxford-Shoe-Black-Size-11-D-/280759818701?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item415e96d9cd#ht_1194wt_1139


----------



## Doctor Damage

This dude is selling two BBBF shirts in my size, which I would like to buy.




If you're reading this and are a member of this forum (or SF) please message me. If not perhaps one of our regulars could send him a message in eBay (since I'm not a member of eBay). This is the second time at least these shirts have been listed on eBay, and have gotten zero bids both times, so either his reserve is too high or no one wants them.


----------



## AncientMadder

Andover Shop trench coat, size 42. At 50 bucks with 0 bids.


----------



## closerlook

here is an oddity:


----------



## closerlook

and another oddity:


----------



## MWhisler

Pair of Florsheim Shell Cordovans for sale and couple pairs of Allen Edmonds


----------



## Pugin

Peach Drumohr shetland: https://www.etsy.com/listing/83956468/1960s-wool-sweater-60s-sweater-orange


----------



## straw sandals

It's lovely and I'm all for unusually colored sweaters. Peach, however, is a bit, well, girly for me. I'd love to see it on WAYW, though...



Pugin said:


> Peach Drumohr shetland: https://www.etsy.com/listing/83956468/1960s-wool-sweater-60s-sweater-orange


----------



## leisureclass

^^ also, that length seems off...


----------



## jamesensor

straw sandals said:


> It's lovely and I'm all for unusually colored sweaters. Peach, however, is a bit, well, girly for me. I'd love to see it on WAYW, though...


I have a shaggy dog in a similar color (perhaps a bit more salmon) - and i get many compliments on it. In fact, if I didn't already have that sweater, I would snap this one up.


----------



## jamesensor

NWT Shaggy dog cardigan - in XL. Bidding begins at $5 - though with 9 days left I'm sure it will jump considerably.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

jamesensor said:


> I have a shaggy dog in a similar color (perhaps a bit more salmon) - and i get many compliments on it. In fact, if I didn't already have that sweater, I would snap this one up.


I have a pale pink prl one that I get a lot of use out of, it looks like this (pic courtesy Per's blog):


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> This dude is selling two BBBF shirts in my size, which I would like to buy.
> 
> If you're reading this and are a member of this forum (or SF) please message me. If not perhaps one of our regulars could send him a message in eBay (since I'm not a member of eBay). This is the second time at least these shirts have been listed on eBay, and have gotten zero bids both times, so either his reserve is too high or no one wants them.


I notice this seller has now posted some BIN prices for these shirts, so if someone here who is an eBay regular could buy these and then ship them on to me I would appreciate it. Looks like it's $49.95 per shirt, $6.95 shipping each, which is about $114, then add $20 or so shipping to Canada and we have $134, plus a fee to the buyer for his "trouble" or "time". Payment would be upfront to the buyer. Anyone who could do this for me please message and we can discuss.

One of our members already offered to email the seller if his auctions failed, but now with BIN prices posted this should be open and shut for someone who uses eBay often and I don't want to presume on his participation.


----------



## Orgetorix

Two pairs of NOS Edwin Clapp wingtip bals, 8C. Clapp were among the very best American shoemakers until they went out of business mid-century.


----------



## sargeantpepper

Orgetorix said:


> Two pairs of NOS Edwin Clapp wingtip bals, 8C. Clapp were among the very best American shoemakers until they went out of business mid-century.


Beautiful shoes ... wished they fit.


----------



## sargeantpepper

*Opinion on Dunn Tweed Coat*

I'm seriously thinking of pulling the trigger on this Dunn & Co Tweed coat, but I'm not sure what would be a fair offer.

Anyone care to post other eBay alternatives to this one?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

A gray herringbone tweed jacket in 40R?

There should be plenty of alternatives on ebay, usually for a lot cheaper.


If it matters, Dunn's jackets are often, but not always, fairly structured, high 
affairs with stiff shoulders.


----------



## TweedyDon

That jacket is priced roughly *four times* its fair market value!  There are plenty of 40R herringbone tweeds to be had, and this is nothing special.



sargeantpepper said:


> I'm seriously thinking of pulling the trigger on this Dunn & Co Tweed coat, but I'm not sure what would be a fair offer.
> 
> Anyone care to post other eBay alternatives to this one?


----------



## straw sandals

Holy cow, this is a beautiful jacket:


----------



## straw sandals

Thom: I like that pink. There's something about that orange, however, that is a bit strange to my eye. Perhaps I'm afraid that it won't be complimentary to my skin color. It's so hard to tell with online images; having been burned so often in the past, I usually pass when I have any second thoughts.

Then again, seeing your photo makes me hungry for a sweater like that. Perhaps it's just that I haven't yet had dinner and am coveting that delicious-looking hot dog.


----------



## Ekphrastic

a Southwick brown herringbone tweed that would fit me perfectly (and, at the risk of spoiling what I'm interested in myself, I share it here). However, is the button stance a little low?


----------



## Doctor Damage

straw sandals said:


> Then again, seeing your photo makes me hungry for a sweater like that. Perhaps it's just that I haven't yet had dinner and am coveting that delicious-looking hot dog.


What struck me was the potential disaster of getting bright red ketchup on a pink sweater - how the hell do you get ketchup out of anything, let alone a wool sweater?!

I have always thought "shaggy" sweaters look a bit too feminine. I was once given one for Christmas, many years ago, and when I returned it to the store the female clerk said it was a nice sweater, why would I return it? I asked her if she'd wear it, and she said "yes". I smiled at her. Anyway, that's just my personal opinion so if you like them, wear them.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> I notice this seller has now posted some BIN prices for these shirts, so if someone here who is an eBay regular could buy these and then ship them on to me I would appreciate it. Looks like it's $49.95 per shirt, $6.95 shipping each, which is about $114, then add $20 or so shipping to Canada and we have $134, plus a fee to the buyer for his "trouble" or "time". Payment would be upfront to the buyer. Anyone who could do this for me please message and we can discuss.
> 
> One of our members already offered to email the seller if his auctions failed, but now with BIN prices posted this should be open and shut for someone who uses eBay often and I don't want to presume on his participation.


One of our members has helped me out with this, so thanks!


----------



## efdll

More of an English country look than American trad. Your call. It wouldn't clash with flat-front trousers, penny loafers, OCBD's, etc. Though wide-spread tattersall shirt, uncuffed cavalry twills and suede wing-tips would look even better. As would a vintage Aston Martin.


Ekphrastic said:


> a Southwick brown herringbone tweed that would fit me perfectly (and, at the risk of spoiling what I'm interested in myself, I share it here). However, is the button stance a little low?


----------



## Ekphrastic

efdll said:


> More of an English country look than American trad. Your call. It wouldn't clash with flat-front trousers, penny loafers, OCBD's, etc. Though wide-spread tattersall shirt, uncuffed cavalry twills and suede wing-tips would look even better. As would a vintage Aston Martin.


True, true. It was just the button stance that gave me pause--do you think it's a little '90s-ish low (as opposed to a classic height)?


----------



## rabidawg

Ekphrastic said:


> True, true. It was just the button stance that gave me pause--do you think it's a little '90s-ish low (as opposed to a classic height)?


Personally, I think it's just fine. The button stance, lapel gorge height and lapel width are all within the "classic" proportions range.


----------



## unmodern

Ekphrastic said:


> True, true. It was just the button stance that gave me pause--do you think it's a little '90s-ish low (as opposed to a classic height)?


Agree. Seems good to me. I once bought a practically unworn (pockets still sewn shut) Harris Tweed, and after a few wears I noticed something was off, but couldn't pinpoint it. After six months of thinking, "I should like this jacket more than I do," I finally noticed that both buttons were set 3/4" too low! When buttoned it lay ever so slightly askew. Relocating the buttons to their proper positions made the coat's lines cleaner, and it fit me better.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Honestly I prefer a button stance like that to the higher stance offered on mostt trad coats.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Good to know, folks. Thanks.


----------



## TweedyDon

Thanks to whoever posted the link to the lot of Bill's Khakis/cords in 33/34!


----------



## Pugin

NOS Edwin Clapps, sz 9, with $65 BIN:


----------



## wacolo

TweedyDon said:


> Thanks to whoever posted the link to the lot of Bill's Khakis/cords in 33/34!


You're welcome.:wink2:


----------



## sargeantpepper

Pugin said:


> NOS Edwin Clapps, sz 9, with $65 BIN:


Nice looking shoes, but they don't look like Ostrich leather to me as the description implies.


----------



## Pugin

sargeantpepper said:


> Nice looking shoes, but they don't look like Ostrich leather to me as the description implies.


I see some pretty serious ostrich-like texture, but yes, the pictures are a bit sketchy.


----------



## Pugin

Did anyone here get the Clapps? Would love to see pics.

Also, awesome F.R. Tripler cabled alpaca crewneck. Would make a good fall & spring counterpart to winter cashmere:


----------



## Clay J

I want to see those ostrich shoes as well, they're very intriguing. If i squint enough they do look like ostrich leather.


----------



## jwooten

Lot of 3 Mercer OCBD's 15.5 by 32. 

Seller has some other stuff work looking at, two J Press "sport coats" that might be orphaned suit jackets.


----------



## AldenPyle

*NEW OLD STOCK BROOKS BROTHERS BLUE HEAVY WOOL TWEED BLAZER/50*https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OLD-STOCK-BROOKS-BROTHERS-BLUE-HEAVY-WOOL-TWEED-BLAZER-50-/200666396288?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item2eb8a63680#ht_778wt_1344


----------



## Pully

. The word "Oxxford" is absent, however, making the listing relatively searchproof. Could be a real steal.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 210 items this week*

Dear Folks:

As the weather cools, the mack11211 list grows and grows with great tweeds and flannels in wool and even cashmere.

This week, there is also an amplified shoe selection, ranging from elegant English opera pumps to rugged RM Williams Australian boots.

There are currently 50 auctions, and over 160 more items with Buy It Now prices for immediate purchase.

Notable among the BIN items are a trio of NWT Scottish tweed ties, which were recently featured on a popular menswear blog:



Price is less than $40 -- shipping included. I had six of each, now I have only three or four -- they've been selling briskly.

NEW $120 EDGAR OF SCOTLAND glen darroch wool TWEED TIE 3.5"


NEW $120 EDGAR OF SCOTLAND HOUNDSTOOTH TWEED TIE 3.75"


NEW $120 EDGAR OF SCOTLAND glen morar wool TWEED TIE 3.75"


Now, among this week's auctions:

NEW $300 ZEGNA Italy pure CASHMERE TWEED TIE 3.5" autumn colors herringbone weav


NWT $79.50 BROOKS BROTHERS trad BLUE OXFORD SHIRT 15.5 33 or 39 eu

SWEATERS

$275 John SMEDLEY england LIGHT BLUE wool TURTLENECK SWEATER XL us 54eu harrods


MALO Italy CASHMERE burnt ORANGE TURTLENECK SWEATER XL


$275 John SMEDLEY england DARK GRAY wool TURTLENECK SWEATER XL us 54eu harrods


LL BEAN heaviest weight LUMBERJACK PANTS 36 maine guide wool 52 eu


LEUNG NYC bespoke FLANNEL LINED TWEED PANTS 36 us 52 eu custom


POLO Ralph Lauren BURLY WINTER TWEED COAT 38 R


NWT 80s trad OAKBROOK CLOTHES TWEED COAT 40 L herringbone wool usa prep 


$800 HICKEY FREEMAN sport italy BROWN SUEDE COAT 44L or xl


J PRESS trad DONEGAL TWEED 3pc SUIT 42 R us 52 eu rare details


$2500 PAUL STUART essential GRAY NAILHEAD SUIT 48 XL rare size samuelsohn italy


$450 BROOKS BROTHERS england OPERA PUMPS 8 us 41 eu dress formal grosgrain bows


Salvatore FERRAGAMO Italy SUEDE HORSEBIT LOAFERS 10 D classic brown


$475 POLO Ralph Lauren PENNY LOAFERS 11.5 D us crockett & jones england


NEW $400 RM WILLIAMS CRAFTSMAN yearling BOOTS 11.5 M us 10.5 G australia


All auctions end Sunday night except for those threet weed ties at the top, which may be purchased at any time.

Find all the auctions here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## ballmouse

AE Park Avenues 10.5B + shoe bag + trees $99 (NYC)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Some of you may have already seen this on SF, but for those who haven't, this UK seller is selling Saphir creme for ~$6 a tin (it's $17 a tin where you can find it in the US).
They offer very reasonable combined shipping rates, so the more you buy the better the deal.

Cream:


wax polish:


----------



## jwooten

Does anyone else find "putthison" infuriating with the eBay Round up they do? Spoiled a lovely pair of J Press tweed's I'd been watching.

Also did anyone from here wind up getting this?



I got busy teaching and missed the end of the auction.


----------



## sargeantpepper

I bought the EDGAR OF SCOTLAND glen darroch wool TWEED TIE 3.5" up above from mack1121. I'm very happy with the purchase.


----------



## MicTester

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Some of you may have already seen this on SF, but for those who haven't, this UK seller is selling Saphir creme for ~$6 a tin (it's $17 a tin where you can find it in the US).
> They offer very reasonable combined shipping rates, so the more you buy the better the deal.


The jars have different colors/font from the ones I get. Have they changed the look recently or is this a UK version? The prices look reasonable and will be ordering.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

MicTester said:


> The jars have different colors/font from the ones I get. Have they changed the look recently or is this a UK version? The prices look reasonable and will be ordering.


I'd guess a UK version, mine arrived and certainly appear to be legit.


----------



## SartoNYC

Vintage Brooks Brothers GREEN flannel 3b blazer w/ patch pockets. Giveaway is the 2b at the sleeve. Total sack too if the measurements are correct. 42 L.

But ... I already have three blazers so cannot justify this one. This guy actually has a lot of interesting stuff. In Fla so he must hit all the local thrifts to score his stuff from the folks who've gone there to retire. Especially the top coats.



Looks like kind of a jagoff to deal with if you have a problem though, feedback not so great.


----------



## CMDC

^That has been my white whale forever. Alas, not my size. Good find on the seller, though. I've always thought that about FLA thrifting. Maybe the next time I'm at my in laws I'll devise a way to sneak out.


----------



## straw sandals

I have a dark green Harris Tweed for the Darien Sports Shop that I'm going to put up on the exchange soon. I'm waiting to buy a better camera, but promise it will appear soon (once the Canon S 100 is released on Amazon...)


----------



## Pugin

A prolific member of this forum refused to pay for an ebay item he purchased from me and lied about his reasons for doing so (he said he had mistaken the size of the shoes even though we had corresponded on the size in detail). This was *after* he tried to haggle down the final sale price of the ebay auction.

This wasn't my first negative interaction with this member. Previously he had expressed interest in items I had posted here only to hem and haw and constantly try to renegotiate agreed-on prices. I'd come down $25 and then he'd want me to come down $25 more. What a waste of time.

I'm not going to name names publicly, but I did tell this man to never buy one of my items again. I can't imagine this is the first time he's barraged a member with unreasonable haggling or obviously lied in order to back out of a sale. It's no way to proceed in a network built on trust.


----------



## Taken Aback

I advise letting a moderator know. For all you know, the member in question may have been warned before.



CMDC said:


> ^That has been my white whale forever. Alas, not my size. Good find on the seller, though.


+1. You and I may have to go to thunderdome if the same size.


----------



## MicTester

Pugin said:


> This was *after* he tried to haggle down the final sale price of the ebay auction.


Sorry to hear that. But this particular point above is even worse, trying to break an ebay rule as well, and making you pay ebay fee on the full sale price.


----------



## Timeisaperception

I don't know if this thread is limited to Ebay or not, but...Goodwill has it's own auction website where things occasionally turn up. 3-2 roll, older(?) BB poplin (?) suit. Oh, and howdy everyone.

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Mens-Grey-Brooks-Brothers-Jacket-and-Pants-8842978.html


----------



## firedancer

Hi and welcome. 

Good find on the GW site. Too bad they don't give a chest measurement so one could determine the size.


----------



## AlanC

Instant cashmere sweater wardrobe for a M/L


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items this week:*

Dear Folks:

As I pump up the volume of listings this season, there is a new wave of flannels and tweeds, including oxfords and sack coats from trusted names like Brooks and Press

This is just a selection of the 50 auctions. All auctions end 9 PM Sunday EST, rather than the usual 10 PM close due to the end of Daylight Savings Time in the US. There are also over 150 items in the fixed price listings. Most of the listings can be purchased at any time, so if you do not act, a listing could end before you know it.

For instance, of the trio of tweed ties listed last week:



The one on the left is sold out, the houndstooth in the center and the one on the right nearly so.

You can find the remaining pair here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/Mens-Acces...+of+scotland&_catref=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538

Among my auctions this week.

ties

ROOSTER usa STRIPED TWEED TIE wool stripe prep trad classic


ROOSTER usa STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" wool stripe prep trad classic 1980s


LOT OF FOUR (4) FERRAGAMO TIES animal SILK PRINT italy
.

shirts

J PRESS trad BLUE OXFORD SHIRT 14.5 32 or 37 eu cotton prep classic


BROOKS BROTHER MAKERS trad B/D OXFORD SHIRT 16.5 35 or 42 eu cotton trad prep


sweaters

$275 John SMEDLEY england LIGHT BLUE wool TURTLENECK SWEATER XL us 54eu harrods 


$275 John SMEDLEY england DARK GRAY wool TURTLENECK SWEATER XL us 54eu harrods


coats

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CAMEL HAIR SACK COAT 42 S us 42 c eu prep ivy league


NWT 80s trad OAKBROOK CLOTHES TWEED COAT 40 L herringbone wool usa prep 


POLO Ralph Lauren BURLY WINTER TWEED COAT 38 R


shoes

$450 BROOKS BROTHERS england OPERA PUMPS 8 us 41 eu dress formal grosgrain bows


Again, all auctions end Sunday 9 PM (not 10 PM) EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## ArtVandalay

That BB OCBD sold on eBay for $40 BIN? Wow....


----------



## conductor

Looks like this is a 3/2 roll improperly buttoned. Probably a 39 or so based on the chest measurement of 42. For $24 it might be a risk worth taking for someone. https://www.etsy.com/listing/794381...allery&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## closerlook

these are worth archiving for historical purposes (calling Doctor Damage), a pair of vintage women's Alden tassel loafers, brown suede.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/845669...llery&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## hookem12387

Really tempted to get those for my fiancé. Just her size and pretty cool. Hrm.


closerlook said:


> these are worth archiving for historical purposes (calling Doctor Damage), a pair of vintage women's Alden tassel loafers, brown suede.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/845669...llery&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## Dr. D

Alden snuff suede LHS with flex welt soles in nice condition, size 12 B/D for $145


----------



## wacolo

BB Shetland crewneck XL Made in Scotland BIN $20.00

Alan Paine Argyle Vest $9.99


----------



## Taken Aback

wacolo said:


> Couple of great argyle vests $19.99


I've never seen the color "pink floyd" before. It looks too busy.


----------



## wacolo

and now you know how I spent my Friday night. Fixed and added one.


----------



## closerlook

hookem12387 said:


> Really tempted to get those for my fiancé. Just her size and pretty cool. Hrm.


do it!
It can't hurt.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Oh, yes it can. Some chicks don't dig used shoes. If I got a pair for Mrs. 32, they'd end up in my nose.



closerlook said:


> do it!
> It can't hurt.


----------



## hookem12387

32rollandrock said:


> Oh, yes it can. Some chicks don't dig used shoes. If I got a pair for Mrs. 32, they'd end up in my nose.


ya, apparently thats the case for her, too. Glad I asked first


----------



## Taken Aback

Shame. You could have tucked in a bottle of Gold Bond powder in the gift box.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Taken Aback said:


> I advise letting a moderator know. For all you know, the member in question may have been warned before.


I'm not sure moderators are, or should be, in the business of mediating such disputes. But if this happened to me, I'd definitely alert ebay and demand the full price. If he's a member here, I'd like to know the name (given that I sell a few things) although I wouldn't publicly out him. A discreet PM would be appreciated.


----------



## Taken Aback

I didn't mean to imply that a moderator would be, or should be, of much help in regard to a specific transaction. I simply think a moderator should know in case the member is on some kind of probation already. It may be justification for banning.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

NWT BB Gray double breasted suit, 43L $90 BIN


----------



## mack11211

If Polo tweeds like Harris, lovat, sheperd's check, sheetland, houndstooth, and herringbone interest you, then please investigate my Polo MTM tweed megathread that went up this morning. You can catch them before they go to ebay.

The thread includes five tweed sport coats(one with matching vest), two coordinating tweed vests, and other items.


----------



## swb120

wacolo said:


> BB Shetland crewneck XL Made in Scotland BIN $20.00


I snagged this one...thanks for the heads up, wacolo!


----------



## Taken Aback

I hope someone here snagged that Pendleton BW jacket I saw end a little while ago.


----------



## jwooten

In case anyone is looking for a blazer. Nice 40R BB 3/2 hopsack on Etsy. Patch pockets and a sack cut. Looks to be old "346". Missing the rolled over button though.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/828570...to=US&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## zbix

Vintage BB Madras Jacket 46R BIN $18


----------



## 32rollandrock

Nice, and appears to be a wrongly buttoned 3/2, but it is not a 46R, if seller's measurements are accurate. And that's a big if, considering he thinks that it is made of linen. Still, a good buy if it fits. I detect no darts.



zbix said:


> Vintage BB Madras Jacket 46R BIN $18


----------



## leisureclass

Real men wear pink argyle: - 29 Buck BIN for a McGeorge Cashmere.


----------



## straw sandals

Thanks, leisureclass. That argyle is on its way to me.

#evillaugh


----------



## andrel42

mack11211 said:


> If Polo tweeds like Harris, lovat, sheperd's check, sheetland, houndstooth, and herringbone interest you, then please investigate my Polo MTM tweed megathread that went up this morning. You can catch them before they go to ebay.
> 
> The thread includes five tweed sport coats(one with matching vest), two coordinating tweed vests, and other items.


Thanks for posting; just got me the Fabrizio NY suit in blue worsted wool !


----------



## leisureclass

straw sandals said:


> Thanks, leisureclass. That argyle is on its way to me.
> 
> #evillaugh


Haha, anytime. I thought about getting it for myself as it's my size, but I figured I needed to be a little older, or a little preppier, to pull it off. Enjoy wearing.


----------



## ArtVandalay

32rollandrock said:


> Nice, and appears to be a wrongly buttoned 3/2, but it is not a 46R, if seller's measurements are accurate. And that's a big if, considering he thinks that it is made of linen. Still, a good buy if it fits. I detect no darts.


Nice find. I emailed the seller about the shoulder measurements, if those work out I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## mack11211

andrel42 said:


> Thanks for posting; just got me the Fabrizio NY suit in blue worsted wool !


Thank you for taking a chance on a lesser-known label. It's a very high quality suit.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items this week:*

Already this week there are several listings of trad interest:

J PRESS CAMEL HAIR sack COAT 37 38 S us 48 C eu trad prep ivy league usa classic


BROOKS BROTHERS classic wool BLUE BLAZER 38 S us 48 c eu essential 


1964 LORD OF NEW YORK trad BESPOKE GRAY sack COAT 42 L us 52 L eu 


Lord of New York was the city's greatest Ivy League style custom tailor half a century ago, and outfitted many of the best-dressed men of the age. The client here was a member of the Lazard Freres banking family.

More coming soon!

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## zbix

For the larger footed trad:

Unworn Shell AE Leeds 14D $200 BIN
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Genuine-Shell-Cordova-shoes-Allen-Edmonds-/130597384541
Same seller also has another pair of shell Leeds in the same size that have been worn for $130 BIN. Says there is minor scratching on one toe of the new pair, but it's hard to see anything in the pics. Might warrant further investigation if that's your size though.


----------



## MrZipper

Amazing vintage/deadstock Corbin GTH pants for The Connecticut Yankee. 34/35R. Would grab them myself, but I don't think I can pull them off.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I will be putting a bid in
. I wonder how high the bidding will go on these...


MrZipper said:


> Amazing vintage/deadstock Corbin GTH pants for The Connecticut Yankee. 34/35R. Would grab them myself, but I don't think I can pull them off.


----------



## mack11211

*More additions to my list of 200 items*

Even more listings of trad interest:

$500 PAUL STUART italy LAMBS WOOL FLANNEL PANTS 40 us 56 eu samuelsohn canada


BROOKS BROTHERS color STRIPED TWEED COAT 40 L us 50 L eu prep trad ivy league


POLO ralph lauren WINTERWEIGHT BLUE BLAZER 42 R us 52 eu bloomingdale's


J PRESS classic trad STRIPED FLANNEL sack SUIT 38 S us 48 c eu prep ivy league


More coming soon!

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## closerlook

bb shell "yuma"


----------



## Orgetorix

Fascinating...never knew such a beast existed.


----------



## brantley11

Watch the split in the strap part-might mean they are dry and ripe for cracking.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My eBay listings (end Nov 16, 2011):



J. Press Plaid Shirt L


----------



## SconnieTrad

zbix said:


> For the larger footed trad:
> 
> Unworn Shell AE Leeds 14D $200 BIN
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Genuine-Shell-Cordova-shoes-Allen-Edmonds-/130597384541
> Same seller also has another pair of shell Leeds in the same size that have been worn for $130 BIN. Says there is minor scratching on one toe of the new pair, but it's hard to see anything in the pics. Might warrant further investigation if that's your size though.


I'm a little concerned that he seems to be selling them in two separate auctions with the same pictures.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*NWT Large kelly green LE Shetland!*

Oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## leisureclass

BB Classic Trad Blazer (marked a 40) - sub 70 bucks shipped: https://www.etsy.com/listing/828570...age=0&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage

Alden 907s in Black (size 11) - sub 50 bucks shipped: https://www.etsy.com/listing/85636574/alden-907-cap-toe-oxfords-mens-11-d?ref=sr_gallery_4&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=alden&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## MrZipper

I'm sure someone wants this awesome Southwick tweed 3/2 ~40ML:


----------



## Patrick06790

Same seller has this beauty


----------



## wacolo

A little big, but I may go after this one just for the sheer awesomeness...


----------



## 32rollandrock

Wow. I might break my Ebay boycott...

Edit: I just broke the boycott, and the last thing I need is another sweater. I feel so cheap.



wacolo said:


> A little big, but I may go after this one just for the sheer awesomeness...


----------



## Taken Aback

Sounds like you needed another sweater like you needed a hole in y....oh, yeah.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I hear a Norwegian Bean calling your name...



Taken Aback said:


> Sounds like you needed another sweater like you needed a hole in y....oh, yeah.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items this week:*

Dear Folks:

Sorry for the late post, I've just been working so hard to get even more items online!

Note that many of these items are at auctions that close TONIGHT 10 PM EST.

The trad selection is even larger than last week.

Among the items:

ties

LOT OF FOUR (4) FERRAGAMO TIES animal SILK PRINT italy 


vests

$130 ORVIS usa WOOL TWEED VEST sz M 38 - 40 herringbone wool classic trad prep


$200 J PRESS classic trad RICH TWEED VEST sz L 42 43 prep ivy league


pants

NWT $196 POLO Ralph Lauren TAN GABARDINE PANTS 28 29 wool neiman marcus


BROOKS BROTHERS trad BROWN FLANNEL PANTS 34 35 us 50 eu wool usa prep ivy 


$500 PAUL STUART italy LAMBS WOOL FLANNEL PANTS 40 us 56 eu samuelsohn canada


WOOLRICH usa MALONE model HEAVY WOOL PANTS 40 42 us 56 58 eu lumberjack


blazers and sport coats

J PRESS CAMEL HAIR sack COAT 37 38 S us 48 C eu trad prep ivy league usa classic


BROOKS BROTHERS hand tailored BLUE BLAZER 40 S us 50 c eu golden fleece


BROOKS BROTHERS golden fleece SACK BLAZER 48 R us 58 eu navy worsted wool trad


suits

J PRESS classic trad STRIPED FLANNEL sack SUIT 38 S us 48 c eu prep ivy league


outerwear

$900 BROOKS BROTHERS WINTER TOP COAT zip out lining szL


And of course this is just a fraction of the 200+ items currently online.

All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## CMDC

Great deal on JPress duffle coat, size 42. $100 BIN


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Wow!


----------



## AncientMadder

Brooks Brothers leather tie travel case, $15 with 0 bids / $25 Buy It Now


----------



## AncientMadder

Wow, that J. Press duffle coat is tempting. I have a Gloverall in the same color and size that is a little worn. This would be a nice replacement.

I hesitate to buy from a seller with 0 feedback, though.

EDIT: Well, that was quick  Who got it?


----------



## leisureclass

I saw an older navy Gloverall same size at a thrift for 25 the other day, if there's interest I could see if it's still there.


----------



## AncientMadder

Lock and Co for Brooks Brothers hat, tweed houndstooth, 7 5/8, $30 on Etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/82025988/vintage-brooks-brothers-plaid-fedora-hat


----------



## jwooten

CMDC said:


> Great deal on JPress duffle coat, size 42. $100 BIN


That didn't last long.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Cable Car Clothiers Cashmere for Cheap

Killing me that the measurements aren't close enough for me to consider it.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CABLE-CAR-CLOTHES-100-MONGOLIAN-CASHMERE-3-BUTTON-BLAZER-L-/300622566900?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item45fe8055f4#ht_768wt_1123


----------



## AlanC

^ Looks to be around a 43/44L.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^You're right, Alan. And I want it!


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My eBay listings (end Nov. 18, 2011):


----------



## AlanC

Someone buy so it won't tempt me any longer (size M).


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items this week:*

Dear Folks:

This week the giant selection has one new feature: Buy It Now prices for nearly all items. If you don't see one, ask!

Even more items will go online tonight.

Among the items in the trad zone.:

vests

$130 ORVIS usa WOOL TWEED VEST sz M 38 - 40 herringbone wool classic trad prep


$200 J PRESS classic trad RICH TWEED VEST sz L 42 43 prep ivy league


pants

NWT $196 POLO Ralph Lauren TAN GABARDINE PANTS 28 29 wool neiman marcus


BROOKS BROTHERS trad BROWN FLANNEL PANTS 34 35 us 50 eu wool usa prep ivy


$500 PAUL STUART italy LAMBS WOOL FLANNEL PANTS 40 us 56 eu samuelsohn canada


WOOLRICH usa MALONE model HEAVY WOOL PANTS 40 42 us 56 58 eu lumberjack


blazers and sport coats

BROOKS BROTHERS hand tailored BLUE BLAZER 40 S us 50 c eu golden fleece


$2200 POLO Ralph Lauren MTM SHETLAND TWEED COAT & VEST 44 L us 54 L eu windopane


POLO Ralph Lauren MTM CHEVIOT TWEED COAT 44 L us 54 L eu working cuff buttons


BROOKS BROTHERS golden fleece SACK BLAZER 48 R us 58 eu navy worsted wool trad


suits

J PRESS classic trad STRIPED FLANNEL sack SUIT 38 S us 48 c eu prep ivy league


outerwear

USMC HBT Modified P1944 Utility Uniform - Original WWII U.S. Marine Corps 1945


$900 BROOKS BROTHERS WINTER TOP COAT zip out lining szL


And of course this is just a fraction of the 200+ items currently online.

All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Cardinals5

Not really back on the forum yet, but accidently came across these and couldn't resist posting them.

unmarked shell "height-increasing" Elevators, 8D


 https://s986.photobucket.com/albums...vember 2011/?action=view&current=106_7732.jpghttps://s986.photobucket.com/albums...vember 2011/?action=view&current=106_7736.jpg


----------



## Walter Denton

NWT Sterlingwear "Authentic" peacoats on E-Bay from Army-Supply for $159.99 plus $15.80 shipping. Typical retail price is $210. I just bought one.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Good find. Only black - no blue though....otherwise I would have bought.


----------



## swb120

A beautiful made in Scotland vintage BB shetland...in kelly green!


----------



## AlanC

wacolo said:


> A little big, but I may go after this one just for the sheer awesomeness...





32rollandrock said:


> Wow. I might break my Ebay boycott...
> 
> Edit: I just broke the boycott, and the last thing I need is another sweater. I feel so cheap.


I missed this earlier, but I must say it's one of the best looking sweaters I've seen. I'm glad it would have been too big lest I be kicking myself.


----------



## jwooten

Anyone need some GTH pants for Holiday festivities?


----------



## Timeisaperception

Allen Edmonds factory second 'Malvern' model chukkas; currently 42.00 with a BIN of 100.00 ; listed as a size nine.

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Allen-Edmonds-Malvern-Factory-B-Stock-Shoes-9-8935462.html


----------



## Orgetorix

J&M Aristocraft for Desmond's unmarked shell longwings, 9.5, $9.99 starting bid:

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=260900520085

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trolperft

NOS Florsheim imperial monkstraps 9D
BIN $100


----------



## wacolo

Carroll & Company Shetland Shawl Cardigan


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Nice Fair Isle! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## leisureclass

^^ If anyone ever spots a sweater like that Carroll & Co., but in a 38, please lemme know


----------



## wacolo

leisureclass said:


> ^^ If anyone ever spots a sweater like that Carroll & Co., but in a 38, please lemme know


How about one?


----------



## leisureclass

well now that is a beauty. Thanks wacolo


----------



## jonathanbaron

Maybe on the edge of trad, but here's a mis-posted BB . It looks like a 44 or 46 rather than the 40 it's been listed at.


----------



## wacolo

Starter set of pocket squares 32 for $50

Allen Edmonds Deadstock 9D Manchester $112

Made in USA Eastland Penny Loafers 8.5

Vintage Polo wingtips 11.5 $52

Awesome J Press reversible scarf


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ You're rocking it, man. Thanks. (That Harris scarf is pretty nifty, in particular.)


----------



## 32rollandrock

A Cautionary Note To Anyone Doing Business Involving PayPal

Friends don't let friends use PayPal, but if you must, DO NOT have funds withdrawn directly from your bank account. I have learned this the hard way, and in spades.

A week ago yesterday, I purchased a laptop for $1,300, paying with my PayPal account. In my excitement, I neglected to follow my usual practice and have the funds go through a credit or debit card. The seller immediately issued a refund--he wanted to do the transaction via an online invoice, which was fine. So I sent him another $1,300.

Eight days later, I have yet to receive the first $1,300 back that the seller held for all of nine minutes. I am beginning to worry that I never will get that money, and realizing that if I do not, I have little recourse because it came directly from my bank account, not through a credit card company which, in situations like this, would intercede on my behalf, it being in the job description.

This is not the seller's fault, and numerous calls to PayPay have failed to resolve the issue. They acknowledge that I am due a $1,300 refund and that it is a two-party transaction between PayPal and my bank. OK, then, which party has my money? Asked numerous times, no one at PayPal will say, except to assure me that PayPal does not have my funds. All right, I ask, then who does? The Federal Reserve. What! You mean the bank run by Ben Bernanke? Who's he?

And so it has gone.

The laptop arrived via the postal service on Monday--it would have been faster had the seller enclosed a $1,300 check than to have used alleged "instant payment." I love my new ThinkPad, but it is not worth $2,600, and now is a particularly bad time of year to have your checking account drained. This is not the first time I have clashed with PayPal over funds that are rightfully mine (I'll spare details on the first deal except to say that it was equally maddening and, fortunately, involved a $75 pair of used shoes instead of the better part of my bank account).

Don't expose yourself to the same predicament I'm in now. Always, always, always use a credit card when dealing with PayPal, which discourages the practice--and it's easy to see why.


----------



## Taken Aback

Oh God. It never rains...

Like you, I used to choose the credit card option, but it's easy to forget to do it. You have to jump through a few obfuscated hoops before you can use it. I think Paypal also warned against it for another issue as well; perhaps something about it not being as "secure".

Yet, as we both know, and often forget, credit card purchases are covered by the card company's guarantee too (Visa, at least), and for big purchases it's the way to go.

I wish you luck with this. I know of your issues with eBay, and I hope they don't come into play here. Just don't blame that innocent ThinkPad.


----------



## mack11211

*GIANT 33% SALE on over 150 items this week -- scores of trad items*

Dear Folks:

Another giant list --and a giant sale! Over 150 items are 33% off, including many trad wardrobe essentials.

All the auctions this week include Buy It Now prices, so anything may go at any time.

Note that many of these items are at auctions that close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Among the items:

NEW $200 J PRESS classic trad RICH TWEED VEST sz M 40 42 prep ivy league nwt


POLO Ralph Lauren MTM CHEVIOT TWEED COAT 44 L us 54 L eu working cuff buttons


PAUL STUART holiday GREEN TWEED COAT 44 R us 54 eu england wool


POLO Ralph Lauren Italy BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 44 54 L XL corneliani


$500 PAUL STUART italy LAMBS WOOL FLANNEL PANTS 40 us 56 eu samuelsohn canada


NEW $250 PAUL STUART ny GREEN TWILL PANTS 38 us 54 eu long nwt

J PRESS classic trad STRIPED FLANNEL sack SUIT 38 S us 48 c eu prep ivy league


J PRESS classic trad BROWN PLAID sack SUIT 37 38 S us 48 c eu prep ivy league


And among the 150 items now 33% off:

TIES

NEW deadstock ROOSTER usa PREP trad REPP SILK TIE 3"

NEW POLO Ralph Lauren ENGLISH SILK TIE hand block foulard

ROOSTER usa STRIPED TWEED TIE 3.25" wool stripe prep trad classic 1980s

ROBERT TALBOTT england HAND BLOCK SILK PRINT TIE. 3.25"

SWEATER

$275 John SMEDLEY england LIGHT BLUE wool TURTLENECK SWEATER XL us 54eu harrods

PANTS

POLO ralph Lauren usa BLACK CORDUROY TROUSERS 40

NWT CP COMPANY Massimo Osti COTTN TWILL PANTS 36us 52eu

WOOLRICH usa MALONE model HEAVY WOOL PANTS 40 42 us 56 58 eu lumberjack

NWT $196 POLO Ralph Lauren TAN GABARDINE PANTS 28 29 wool neiman marcus

SACK COATS & SUITS

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SILK LINEN SACK COAT 40 S

CHIPP NYC classic trad 3b SACK SUIT 40 R brown striped worsted

ANDOVER SHOP classic trad 3B GABARDINE SACK COAT 42L

J PRESS classic trad GRAY worsted SACK COAT 48 Reg

BROOKS BROTHERS trad 2B BLUE SACK BLAZER 42L ivy league prep

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CAMEL HAIR SACK COAT 42 S us 52 c eu prep ivy league

1964 LORD OF NEW YORK trad BESPOKE GRAY sack COAT 42 L us 52 L eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad OLIVE GAB SACK SUIT 40 L

OUTERWEAR

POLO Ralph Lauren VIVID PLAID COAT XL baracuta harrington style

SEARS roebuck mad men IRRIDESCENT GREEN BLUE COAT Sz M

$900 BROOKS BROTHERS WINTER TOP COAT zip out lining szL

SHOES

$450 BROOKS BROTHERS england OPERA PUMPS 8 us 41 eu dress formal grosgrain bows

All auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

An update.

After calling the federal reserve, my attorney and the Federal Trade Commission this morning, I called PayPal again, which finally confirmed the obvious: Yes, this is their fault and, apparently, they still have my money. But they will not give it back. Rather, they will "advance" me $400 (which is $900 shy of what I am owed) until the situation is resolved. And when will that be? They won't even hazard a guess.

The woman I spoke with said that I am not alone. PayPal screwed up an unknown number of transactions between Nov. 14 and Nov. 16. Which means, for those of you keeping track at home, that PayPal has known about this since at least Nov. 21, yet stonewalled and obfuscated and outright lied to me until they could no longer perpetuate the lie. And when I called back, again, tonight, after the $400 didn't show up, the woman I spoke with admitted that PayPal knew what was going on whilst I was being fed the runaround. And no, they can't give me more than $400, and no, they can't get me even that right away. It will take as long as 48 hours for the funds to show up in my PP account, then between three and five business days for the funds to get to my bank account. That, apparently, is SOP and just the way PP does business.

To say I am furious is beyond an understatement.

The silver lining is that there will be a Help-32-Make-His-House-Payment Sale on the exchange this weekend.



Taken Aback said:


> Oh God. It never rains...
> 
> Like you, I used to choose the credit card option, but it's easy to forget to do it. You have to jump through a few obfuscated hoops before you can use it. I think Paypal also warned against it for another issue as well; perhaps something about it not being as "secure".
> 
> Yet, as we both know, and often forget, credit card purchases are covered by the card company's guarantee too (Visa, at least), and for big purchases it's the way to go.
> 
> I wish you luck with this. I know of your issues with eBay, and I hope they don't come into play here. Just don't blame that innocent ThinkPad.


----------



## jamesensor

-$118.50 shipped - I bought a belt from this seller and can confirm it is the real deal.

- $237.85 shipped


----------



## MrZipper

These pants have made a re-appearance on eBay:

It's your second chance, ArtVandalay!



MrZipper said:


> Amazing vintage/deadstock Corbin GTH pants for The Connecticut Yankee. 34/35R. Would grab them myself, but I don't think I can pull them off.


----------



## swb120

This looks like a newer BB plaid sack sportcoat (the 3d button suggests a sack the way it's buttoned, and darts aren't visible), tagged size 40, but measures a 42-43:


----------



## wacolo

Made in Scotland Shetland sweater S/M $12 BIN


----------



## MrZipper

Someone please grab this Red Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 Blazer:


Tagged 40R, but looks more like a 42S-44S to me.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Andover Shop Tweed Beauty


----------



## 32rollandrock

Indeed, but lord knows what size it really is. Good thing he takes returns.



Mississippi Mud said:


> Andover Shop Tweed Beauty


----------



## Timeisaperception

12B Imperial Florsheim Gunboats; end in one hour with a current bid of 5 dollars.

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/FLORESHEIM-Black-Leather-Wingtip-Oxfords-Sz-12-8959888.html


----------



## mack11211

*CYBER TUESDAY SPECIALS*

Why not cyber tuesday?

My 33% off sale on DOZENS of trad items has been extended another day and a half, running through 9 AM EST Wednesday.

Meanwhile, a score of ties and shirts has gone online including these:

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 16 33 or 41 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 15.5 33 or 39 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad YELLOW OXFORD SHIRT 15.5 33 or 39 eu


J PRESS classic trad ANCIENT SILK MADDER TIE 3" paisley england


..and many more

find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## mack11211

*The above items remain on offer, plus these*

Even more trad items this week, including:

CHESSROCK Japan BLUE SACK BLAZER 38 S us 48c eu trad hield england rare fabric


And those great J Press 38 S suits in brown plaid and gray striped flannel.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Hardiw1

Alden split toe 9.5 - $5.00

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Alden-Black-Leather-Mens-Shoes-Sz-9-12-9011689.html#des


----------



## Hardiw1

Looking for some flannel pants around 33/30 size. Let me know if you come across any, thanks!


----------



## zzdocxx

Wow $5 for the shoes, amazing.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

*

Worn once and being sold by one of our members. $49 + $20 shipping. . Please grab them so I don't consider it myself.
*


----------



## 32rollandrock

They won't be $5 for long.



zzdocxx said:


> Wow $5 for the shoes, amazing.


----------



## Hardiw1

32rollandrock said:


> They won't be $5 for long.


Probably not, but could slip by. Keep an eye on them 9.5s.


----------



## leisureclass

- Pretty amazing deal, spotted this on Put this On though, so it should only last 5 more minutes. Note that they are actually 42s based on the photos.


----------



## zzdocxx

Holey Moley, thank goodness it is not my size.

:eek2:


----------



## Hardiw1

This says 40R, but do the measurements look more like a 41-42r?


----------



## zbix

hahaha I thought my monitor was broken for a second


----------



## CMDC

Hardiw1 said:


> This says 40R, but do the measurements look more like a 41-42r?


Sounds like you're on the fence about it, huh? :smile:


----------



## Hardiw1

CMDC said:


> Sounds like you're on the fence about it, huh? :smile:


Read me like a book.... Haha! Well I know my size, and I'm a 41-42r and this is very close aside from the shoulder maybe. Funny, although don't think I could pull it off.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

good deal for a 38s
a rare harris tweed pattern in a trady 3/2 cut


----------



## Patrick06790

Hardiw1 said:


> Alden split toe 9.5 - $5.00
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Alden-Black-Leather-Mens-Shoes-Sz-9-12-9011689.html#des


The bidding is still raging. Up to six bucks now.


----------



## 32rollandrock

There are still more than four days left. Smart money says they'll go for at least $75, and I wouldn't be surprised at more than $100. The Orvis Bullhide overnight bag I had my eye on a few days back was reasonable until the last minute, then ended up going for $240 (not necessarily a bad price, but more than I would risk), so folks do stay in the weeds.

IMO, stuff tends to go for more than it should on SGW, although there is an occasional crazy bargain. The Orvis bag was a good example of what's typical. Someone may have gotten a good deal, but I wouldn't spend that much on a sight-unseen bag unless it came from a knowledgeable, trustworthy seller, and very few GW's know anything about the goods they offer. A Filson trapper hat that went for around $50 was another example. CMDC recently sold one just like it on the Exchange for substantially less money, and I trust him a lot more than a $7-an-hour sorter in a GW backroom.

Usually, prices can be, at least, matched on eBay with less risk or beaten substantially either on the Exchange or TOF. The local GW once had a Pendleton blanket on SGW, so I looked at it, saw that it was in decent shape, then saw it sell for more than $200. Shipping and handling charges are another pitfall. I was considering taking a chance on an duck head umbrella that looked promising, but S&H was nearly $20. It ended up going unsold with a minimum bid of $3, which was as it should have been--it was a complete shot-in-the-dark gamble based only on, hmm, a brass duck head and wooden construction, with no guarantee it didn't need repair and no recourse if it did. Measurements are another thing. In the two years or so I've been looking through SGW, I have not seen a single trustworthy measurement on a coat or suit--you'll get things like lengths being shorter than shoulders, if there are any lengths listed at all.

I have gotten a few nice things--a BNIB pair of made-in-USA Wolverine boots for $23, a gorgeous black-and-white photograph of a nude woman for around $30 that hangs in my bar, a commercial grade BNIB Rowenta steamer that I scored for $50, with no shipping because it was offered by the local GW--but there have been more disappointments than successes.



Patrick06790 said:


> The bidding is still raging. Up to six bucks now.


----------



## TweedyDon

If that were my size, there's no way it would still be there!


----------



## swb120

I took a chance on this 3-piece BB suit...



...and got lucky - a gorgeous Golden Fleece sack from the late 80s/early 90s, with ff pants, big cuffs, in perfect condition! Can't wait to get it back from the tailor!


----------



## 32rollandrock

He bids, he scores!



swb120 said:


> I took a chance on this 3-piece BB suit...
> 
> ...and got lucky - a gorgeous Golden Fleece sack from the late 80s/early 90s, with ff pants, big cuffs, in perfect condition! Can't wait to get it back from the tailor!


----------



## Dr. D

Here's a Donegal Mist tan herringbone jacket that is not listed as J. Press (but it clearly is labeled a Presstige in the last pic):



Sizing seems a little small for a 40...


----------



## conductor

Size 13.5 Alden B/D LHS in shell cordovan - near new condition! BIN price of $185. Bids open at $159. If these were in my size I would be powerless against the siren song of the "buy it now" icon. Ends around 5:00 eastern time today!


----------



## Pugin

I like this Invertere:


----------



## Fraser Tartan

(165 pages)

:biggrin:


----------



## leisureclass

New to me Etsy shop, good stuff, good prices:


----------



## zzdocxx

TA thanks for posting that 48XL, I am a 48L and I'm wondering if it will fit me. Sleeves 29" shoulder seem to cuff seems a little long though, doesn't it?

I grew up here in San Diego, and favored colors and patterns of Pendleton shirts worn by young men in those days were very similar to this. This is the first time I have seen the term "Blackwatch Plaid". That's just one more thing I've learned here!

:icon_study:

So do you think there's a chance it will fit me?


----------



## CMDC

'tis the season. AE holiday saddles...


----------



## leisureclass

^ One would have to wear those saddles with the Donegal Tweed from the previous page


----------



## zbix

leisureclass said:


> ^ One would have to wear those saddles with the Donegal Tweed from the previous page


I was just thinking the same thing. All you need now are some real GTH Corbin tartan pants or something.


----------



## jwooten

Nice finds. I believe that press jacket is actually a 38L or smaller though.


----------



## jkidd41011

I have a pair of really nice Hanover Sheppard Signature Longwings listed on eBay, Size 8D. If you bid on them let me know and I'll discount the final selling price 10%


----------



## greekgeek

CMDC said:


> 'tis the season. AE holiday saddles...


By God, I am going to wear these if they do not receive a bid. :biggrin:


----------



## Taken Aback

Saw a pair of those in Nordstrom Rack not too long ago.


----------



## ATL

I just posted this on ebay. Anyone need a nice brown leather blazer?


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 listings this week -- and a weekend sale!*

Dear Folks:

Nearly 70 of my 200 listings are auctions this week, which means a bumper crop of new items, many in the trad zone.

In addition, *55 sport coats and blazers, including many you have had your eye on, are 25% off *already low BIN prices through Sunday night.

Among this week's auctions:

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CROQUET EQUIPMENT woven silk TIE 3.75"


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS WHITE PINPOINT OXFORD SHIRT 15.5 33 us 39 eu


This size is also available in yellow oxford, peach oxford, and a green striped broadcloth. Peach is also available in 16/33

VIYELLA usa COTTON WOOL plaid b/d SHIRT sz XL classic trad ivy league


GITMAN BROS usa BOLD PLAID b/d SHIRT sz L cotton trad prep ivy style


CHESSROCK Japan BLUE SACK BLAZER 38 S us 48c eu trad hield england rare fabric


NEW J PETERMAN classic WINDOWPANE TWEED COAT 40 R us 50 eu nwt


J PRESS classic trad STRIPED FLANNEL sack SUIT prep ivy league


in 38S:

in 40S:

J PRESS classic trad BROWN PLAID sack SUIT 37 38 S us 48 c eu prep ivy league


NEW $1800 EDWARD GREEN England Alan Flusser BLACK SLIP ON SHOES 10 uk 10.5 us


$300 SANDERS England BLACK SUEDE LOAFERS 8 us 7 uk goodyear welted!


....and many more!

All auctions (and the 25% off sale on over 50 sport coats and blazers) end Sunday night 10 PM EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## jamesensor

Brooks cordovan belt sz 34 -buy it now for $75


----------



## rabidawg

Un-marked Alden shell cordovan single monks. Size 10D. $99 BIN.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alden-Custom-Handmade-Buckle-Shoe-Sz-10-Brown-Vintage-/250953244348?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item3a6dfa9ebc&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:102#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## ATL

I've posted some AE Saxons on ebay, if anyone's interested in bidding:


----------



## wacolo

Made in USA PRL Reds 38x36 $25.00

Vintage PRL 41 Linen or Cotton Houndstooth suit $125


----------



## AlanC

Must...resist...


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'll tempt you and say that you should pull the trigger at that price. The HF Flight Coat has been on my list for awhile, but I haven't found the right one at the right price. For less than $50, it's a no-brainer. You know it, I know it. Sure, your closets groan, but opportunities like this don't arise every day...



AlanC said:


> Must...resist...


----------



## AlanC

^I hope you're proud of yourself. That's about a hundred bucks you've cost me in the past week. And I already have a navy Flight Coat that TweedyDon sold me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Call me the Internet equivalent of the Mayhem insurance guy.



AlanC said:


> ^I hope you're proud of yourself. That's about a hundred bucks you've cost me in the past week. And I already have a navy Flight Coat that TweedyDon sold me.


----------



## AlanC

It's possibly too large. If it works the navy one may be on the block. I've got to thin out some outerwear, and I keep adding more.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Teetering...

You know, you could always peddle it if it doesn't fit, especially for this price. I'm just saying...

I stand corrected: You bought it. Congratulations, and you can thank me later.



AlanC said:


> It's possibly too large. If it works the navy one may be on the block. I've got to thin out some outerwear, and I keep adding more.


----------



## Taken Aback

This is like the bizarro version of sponsoring someone.


----------



## Danny

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> That shaggy dog was in the exchange last week at a good price.
> 
> Given that two BB tweed sack suits I was watching, both with questionable/bizarre measurements went for over $500 each last week I'm guessing, I dunno, $350.


I did put that cabled blue Shaggy Dog on the exchange several times with no interest...so I have it on ebay. It's still there. Not sure if it's priced too high, or people think it's bootleg because it's cabled or something.


----------



## Taken Aback

Trad? Perhaps not, but, for the sake of diversity after so much black watch, here's of their tartan sport coat in 46L.


----------



## zzdocxx

Wow and shazzam is all I can say! ! !

:eek2:


----------



## zbix

Pair of 7.5 E Alden Cap Toe Bluchers in Walnut Calf, style 972 on etsy for $41 shipped. They only want USPS money orders though. Think they've been burned by paypal? I wonder if we're going to see more alternatives like this. Anybody heard of or used Dwolla yet? I'm still skeptical. It supposedly has a max fee of 25 cents on any given transaction.


----------



## hookem12387

Danny said:


> I did put that cabled blue Shaggy Dog on the exchange several times with no interest...so I have it on ebay. It's still there. Not sure if it's priced too high, or people think it's bootleg because it's cabled or something.


I plan to reexamine the status of it once I've finished buying Christmas presents for folks


----------



## SconnieTrad

conductor said:


> Size 13.5 Alden B/D LHS in shell cordovan - near new condition! BIN price of $185. Bids open at $159. If these were in my size I would be powerless against the siren song of the "buy it now" icon. Ends around 5:00 eastern time today!


Damn it! This made me search for Aldens and I found a pair of black cap-toes in my size! I hope you will help me explain to my son why he is getting an empty shoe box for Christmas! :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 32rollandrock

I've used Google checkout a couple times and it's worked fine. Not as a seller, though. I'm certain we will see alternatives, especially as eBay continues chasing away small-scale sellers with high fees and arbitrary freezes on PP accounts. My bank has told me that they have an electronic funds transfer program--who knew?



zbix said:


> Pair of 7.5 E Alden Cap Toe Bluchers in Walnut Calf, style 972 on etsy for $41 shipped. They only want USPS money orders though. Think they've been burned by paypal? I wonder if we're going to see more alternatives like this. Anybody heard of or used Dwolla yet? I'm still skeptical. It supposedly has a max fee of 25 cents on any given transaction.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

32rollandrock said:


> My bank has told me that they have an electronic funds transfer program--who knew?


The one at ING Direct works nicely. And at 1% APY, you're getting rich too (eye roll).


----------



## conductor

Glad to help out! :tongue2:



SconnieTrad said:


> Damn it! This made me search for Aldens and I found a pair of black cap-toes in my size! I hope you will help me explain to my son why he is getting an empty shoe box for Christmas! :icon_smile_big: :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## conductor

Never in my *[email protected]! size! Ae shell pennies in 8D. -$89

https://www.etsy.com/listing/875232...iew_type=gallery&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=

Karma's gonna help me one of these days.....


----------



## zbix

Seller claims it's new
$38 shipped


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 listings this week...*

Dear Folks:

A giant lot of stuff this week in the trad zone.

In addition to the items below, a bakers dozen of attractive listings now have opening bids of only 9.99 shipped, including these traddish items:

BARNEYS COOP autumn BROWN TWEED COAT 40 L
1950s FINCHLEY college man RED STRIPE TWEED COAT 42L
BERNHARD ALTMANN usa BLUE BLACK CASHMERE COAT 44L
1960s JAMES W. BELL nyc custom BESPOKE STRIPED COAT 44R
RALPH LAUREN chaps GREEN HOLIDAY BLAZER 44L

They're practically free!

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html

This week's featured listings:

GITMAN BROS usa BOLD PLAID b/d SHIRT sz L cotton trad prep ivy style


NEW $180 GITMAN VINTAGE line CLUB COLLAR SHIRT sz M plaid cotton usa


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS OXFORD BUTTON DOWN SHIRT 15.5 33


in white pinpoint:

in yellow oxford

in green stripe broadcloth:

BROOKS BROTHERS trad HERRINGBONE TWEED PANTS 36 us 52 eu flat front trad ivy


NEW RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL Italy BLUE CASHMERE SWEATER sz L Italy rlpl


$160 LE TRICOTEUR genuine GUERNSEY SWEATER sz Small dark green wool


LANGROCK Princeton England TATTERSALL VEST w/ FOX PRINT BACK 40" S or M


$3000 PAUL STUART new york 3pc WINTER TWEED SUIT 44 R us 54 eu


$300 SANDERS England BLACK SUEDE LOAFERS 8 us 7 uk goodyear welted!


All of these auctions (and 60 more!) close Sunday night 10 PM EST

The other 140 Buy It Now listings may end at any time.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## TweedyDon

*THIS IS AWESOME!!!*

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360418061734&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_4070wt_1110
*Edit*: Just noticed it's mack11211's!


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*Alden and Allen-Edmonds Shoes*

My shoe auctions (ending Sunday, Dec. 18, 2011):


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Same fox vest as seen here?: https://www.ivy-style.com/


----------



## jkidd41011

zbix said:


> Pair of 7.5 E Alden Cap Toe Bluchers in Walnut Calf, style 972 on etsy for $41 shipped. They only want USPS money orders though. Think they've been burned by paypal? I wonder if we're going to see more alternatives like this. Anybody heard of or used Dwolla yet? I'm still skeptical. It supposedly has a max fee of 25 cents on any given transaction.


Me and a couple other guys from Style forum signed up with Dwolla. I have yet to use them but I'd like to try. Paypal/Ebay has pushed the pendulum was to far towards the seller. It really needs to be pushed back towrads the middle.


----------



## firedancer

Towards the sellers as in fees?


----------



## zbix

firedancer said:


> Towards the sellers as in fees?


Yeah. There are eBay's seller fees and/or PayPal fees. Then the occasional PayPal account freezes.


----------



## catside

Alden calf walkers 12D

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Mens-Goodyear-Alden-Cordovan-Leather-Shoes-12-9091520.html


----------



## Orgetorix

AE Hinsdale shell pennies, 8D, $89: https://www.etsy.com/listing/875232...to=US&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## unmodern

Orgetorix said:


> AE Hinsdale shell pennies, 8D, $89: https://www.etsy.com/listing/875232...to=US&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


Interesting, they later used the name 'Hinsdale' for wingtip bluchers.


----------



## ATL

I just listed a grey windowpane Burberry suit, if anyone's interested:


----------



## AlanC

I own this same sweater, and it's a dandy.


----------



## leisureclass

The moment you've all been waiting for: The J Press version of the illustrious Clarney!!!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/885591...age=0&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## zzdocxx

AlanC said:


> I own this same sweater, and it's a dandy.


That is nice, there's another one on ebay that's an off-white, XL size, up to $125 on the bidding so far.



leisureclass said:


> The moment you've all been waiting for: The J Press version of the illustrious Clarney!!!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/885591...age=0&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


Lol, hey at least this one is a lady's blouse, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## catside

Anybody sees a decently priced black shell laceup at 9 medium or wide, 9.5 medium, even medium 10 pls let me know by PM. Cheaper the better of course:icon_smile:


----------



## Orgetorix

zzdocxx said:


> Lol, hey at least this one is a lady's blouse, if I am not mistaken.


I don't think so...it buttons on the wrong side. The seller has just mistaken it for a lady's shirt based on the styling, which is understandable!


----------



## 32rollandrock

I am tempted, but $40 is a bit steep.

Me: My name is 32 and I'm a slave to fashion...

Group: Welcome, 32.



Orgetorix said:


> I don't think so...it buttons on the wrong side. The seller has just mistaken it for a lady's shirt based on the styling, which is understandable!


----------



## wacolo

Gloverall Duffle $69

Paul Stuart Cashmere/Silk Vest $18


----------



## spielerman

How about these? 8E.. Quoddy Brogues


----------



## nerdykarim

. I paid $30 on the thrift exchange. Currently going for way less w/ free shipping on eBay.


----------



## zzdocxx

I take it Corbin is a well-respected make? It is a nice looking coat, though I usually take a 48L.

Funny thing, I received a BB plaid camelhair today that I won on ebay. He said it was marked as a 48L but the label actually says 50L. OK the measurements were there but those are always subject to fudging.

Learning as I go. . .


----------



## medPtrad

Hmmm. Could you post am item# for this. Tapatalk can't follow that link.

Thanks

mP


----------



## mack11211

*Yet more listings! And a sale!*



leisureclass said:


> ^^ Same fox vest as seen here?: https://www.ivy-style.com/


Same or similar wool challis fox head print fabric, only he has it on the vest front while mine has it on the back.



TweedyDon said:


> *THIS IS AWESOME!!!*
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360418061734&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT#ht_4070wt_1110
> *Edit*: Just noticed it's mack11211's!


Thanks kindly.

Auction closes this evening.

BUT WAIT!

THERE"S MORE

Due to holiday demand, I have started a new set of auctions, all of them running for shorter terms closing before Xmas.

Among them:

NEW FISCHER brand GRAY HERRINGBONE TWEED TIE 4" ivy trad prep


NEW FISCHER brand BROWN HERRINGBONE TWEED TIE 4" ivy trad prep


$450 Turnbull & Asser LAPIS LAZULI STUD SET formal cuff link links cufflinks


RACQUET AND TENNIS CLUB nyc BLAZER BUTTON SET london badge & button co


$500 PAUL STUART italy CASHMERE WOOL FLANNEL PANTS 34 us 50 eu samuelsohn 


$450 WILLIAM YU nyc BESPOKE CAVALRY TWILL PANTS 38 us 54 eu winter wool


Also check the 14 items with $9.99 opening bids among 50 plus items that end this every evening 10 PM EST!

ALSO, today only 25% off all outerwear including this great Brooks Brothers coat

$900 BROOKS BROTHERS WINTER TOP COAT zip out lining szL


find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## ATL

I just listed some burgundy/black calfskin AE Sheltons, 9C. These are older than the current production run of the shoes (wheeled edges):


----------



## Taken Aback

medPtrad said:


> Hmmm. Could you post am item# for this. Tapatalk can't follow that link.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mP


270875800993 *46* mins to go.


----------



## Taken Aback

Also noticed those NIB Kenmoors went for 269.40 shipped.


----------



## catside

New 7.5 EEE US made imperial longwings. Currently 10 bucks. Tan. Never in my size!
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/New-Florsheim-Imperial-Brown-Winged-Shoes-Sz-75-9093263.html


----------



## ArtVandalay

43L Brown BB Herringbone 3/2 for $55 shipped BIN



Measurements are a little questionable. Sleeves seem short for a long.


----------



## M Go Crimson

2 Button, Fully Lined Brooksease Loro Piano Navy Blazer made in Canada, I think. Starting bid $34.99; 8 hours left.

WAIST: 45" 
CHEST: 49"
ACROSS SHOULDERS: 20"
SHOULDER TO CUFF: 23"
BUTTONS ON SLEEVE: 4
DOWN THE BACK: 31"


----------



## zzdocxx

Not sure where this fits in, but found these Pendleton Western Cut Sportcoats on ebay, comes in 4 colors with limited size selection, apparently they have been discontinued.



Comes in black, blue, sand, and brown. 

Some look like the yokes are leather and some not.What do you guys favor as far as color on these things?


----------



## Taken Aback

I'm afraid they aren't "trad", so you probably won't get too much input here.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 listings this week...*

Dear Folks:

Due to holiday scheduling, over 40 auctions close not Sunday but this evening, including:

BROOKS BROTHERS trad CROQUET EQUIPMENT woven silk TIE 3.75"


NEW BROOKS BROTHERS Italy HOLIDAY WREATH SILK PRINT TIE 3.75"


GITMAN BROS usa BOLD PLAID b/d SHIRT sz L cotton trad prep ivy style


NEW $180 GITMAN VINTAGE line CLUB COLLAR SHIRT sz M plaid cotton usa


BROOKS BROTHERS Makers GREEN STRIPE SHIRT 15.5 33 us 39 eu trad prep ivy league


$160 LE TRICOTEUR genuine GUERNSEY SWEATER sz Small dark green wool


McGRANT Scotland heavy weight WOOL ANGORA green SWEATER XL


POLO ralph lauren WINTERWEIGHT BLUE BLAZER 42 R us 52 eu bloomingdale's


$2000 MTM POLO Ralph Lauren PURE CASHMERE BLAZER 44 54 L corneliani ivy prep


$3000 PAUL STUART new york 3pc WINTER TWEED SUIT 44 R us 54 eu


J PRESS classic trad BROWN PLAID sack SUIT 37 38 S us 48 c eu prep ivy league


Other items closing Tuesday:

F R TRIPLER trad SILK HOUNDSTOOTH CHECK BOW TIE & CUMMERBUND SET ivy prep


CHIPP usa classic trad PLEAT FRONT FORMAL SHIRT 15 35 us 38 L eu ivy R&O Hawick


$450 WILLIAM YU nyc BESPOKE CAVALRY TWILL PANTS 38 us 54 eu winter wool


J PRESS classic trad FLANNEL SACK BLAZER 40 us 50 eu blue wool ivy prep usa 40


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad FLANNEL SACK BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu ivy prep 40s usa


Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## jkidd41011

*Crombie Made in England Grey Herringbone Wool Overcoat Sz 36R 

*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

jkidd41011 said:


> *Crombie Made in England Grey Herringbone Wool Overcoat Sz 36R
> 
> *


You should probably mention that the Crombie is your item. That's the one stipulation about mentioning your own listings here.


----------



## jkidd41011

Thanks for the info...It is actually now sold.


----------



## mack11211

*Closing tonight -- also the post Xmas sale*

Over two dozen items close tonight, including these:

J PRESS classic trad FLANNEL SACK BLAZER 40 us 50 eu blue wool ivy prep usa 40


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad FLANNEL SACK BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu ivy prep 40s usa


I have also listed many more sacks, with still more to come tonight.

MEANWHILE there is a 33% off sale on over 70 items!

Also check my selections of tuxedos, formal shirts, and bow tie/cummerbund sets.

Find them all here:


----------



## Tom Buchanan

This is an attractive, but very strangely buttoned Brooks Brothers tweed. 

I have never heard of a "Brookstweed" model, and it seems to be a 4/3 buttoning, but the 4th button appears to be out of proportion. I wonder if someone added an extra button in between? Maybe it is very old. Not my listing, but thought I would point it out just for interest.


----------



## jt2gt

Alden on craigslist:


----------



## ArtVandalay

That's an odd bird. The second button from the bottom looks out of place., the others seem to be spaced typically for a 3/2.



Tom Buchanan said:


> This is an attractive, but very strangely buttoned Brooks Brothers tweed.
> 
> I have never heard of a "Brookstweed" model, and it seems to be a 4/3 buttoning, but the 4th button appears to be out of proportion. I wonder if someone added an extra button in between? Maybe it is very old. Not my listing, but thought I would point it out just for interest.


----------



## The Rambler

weird, all right. to me it looks like the second button from bottom, ie, the functional one, is where the middle button on a standard BB 3/2 would be. (?) I can't make it come out right for the added on later 4th button theory, so conclude that's the original design. But against that, I've never seen another, though maybe someone else has?


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> weird, all right. to me it looks like the second button from bottom, ie, the functional one, is where the middle button on a standard BB 3/2 would be. (?) I can't make it come out right for the added on later 4th button theory, so conclude that's the original design. But against that, I've never seen another, though maybe someone else has?


Some of the vintage Brooks 3/2 jackets have pretty high button stances. I have a couple that are nearly that high.


----------



## catside

New Park Ave 11.5. Wait until last min to bid. Sometimes remains very cheap.
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/BRAND-NEW-Allen-Edmonds-Park-Ave-11-12-Shoes-9155672.html


----------



## hmmurdock

Hate to plug my own listing but I thought these might be of interest...

NOS Florsheim Imperial Pebble Brown V-Cleat Longwing 11.5 D 



Florsheim Imperial Pebble Brown V-Cleat Longwing 10.5B - Have only been worn a handful of time IMO.


----------



## Patrick06790

This would be very cool to own.


----------



## Doctor Damage

, supposedly in used but "flawless" condition. The seller has a BIN price of $260. I tried on one of these in the Toronto store and they are magnificent. They fit true to size. I need a 42L or I would be seriously tempted by this.


----------



## JLAnderson

Doctor Damage said:


> , supposedly in used but "flawless" condition. The seller has a BIN price of $260. I tried on one of these in the Toronto store and they are magnificent. They fit true to size. I need a 42L or I would be seriously tempted by this.


Seeing this entry reminded me of an eBay seller I used to deal with rather regularly, armyhardhat. He was a frequent purveyor of the NC clearance center, but he hasn't had any listings for quite some time now. Anyone know if he just retired and is OK?


----------



## Orgetorix

^ I wonder if Steve Smith knows him, as he has largely filled armyhardhat's shoes at the BB clearance center.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Someone who fits in this, please buy it, wear it, and post photos.


----------



## firedancer

M Go Crimson said:


> Someone who fits in this, please buy it, wear it, and post photos.


That Lapel is out of hand. I'd have to recycle the buttons and put up an etsy page with about 50 madras pre folded pocket squares.....


----------



## Taken Aback

Missed that at first. The 70's game show width almost gets lost in the pattern at that image size.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Taken Aback said:


> Missed that at first. The 70's game show width almost gets lost in the pattern at that image size.


Same here, I didn't see it until firedancer pointed it out.


----------



## Patrick06790

These are nice. Somebody snag it.


----------



## rabidawg

Not an amazing price on these size 10D unmarked Alden shell LHS ($125 BIN), but nice patina and new heels/possible new half soles.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alden-Brown-LoaferClassic-Shoe-10d-/260925929524?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item3cc065b834&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:102


----------



## catside

BNIB black calf Grayson 10.5 wait until the end to bid, currently 35

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9149174


----------



## Jack1425

Doctor Damage said:


> , supposedly in used but "flawless" condition. The seller has a BIN price of $260. I tried on one of these in the Toronto store and they are magnificent. They fit true to size. I need a 42L or I would be seriously tempted by this.


Was so close to pulling the trigger.. Was exchanging messages with the seller when I was thankfully put out of my misery..


----------



## g3dahl

Asking price is pretty steep (although there is a "make offer" option), but it is NWOT and has fun buttons:

Brooks Brothers new vtg tweed sport coat

Whenever I see a 3/2 sack like this with the top button fastened, I want to reach through my computer screen and set those lapels free!


----------



## Doctor Damage

. It even has flaps over the pockets which is an old Burberry feature. It's described as poly (more likely a blend) but it would make a nice starter coat for a young guy. The seller has oddly used a female mannequin to model the coat, which is kind of interesting. ho ho

. This coat has wonderful details and a removable liner.

. Looks like a really nice coat. These things aren't Burberry quality (unless you go back 25+ years) but I don't think it makes sense to pay $1,500-$2,500 for a raincoat.

There's always tons of London Fog single and double breasted raincoats on eBay, of various vintages. The old ones are made from a really nice treated cotton and are truly water and wind-proof.


----------



## Sir Cingle

McGeorge alpaca sweater, sized 42: $19.99 BIN + shipping:


----------



## Taken Aback

Patchwork madras jacket (Madison), 46R. $28/$40BIN:


----------



## frosejr

Seems like the 52L's are only grey herringbone...

Gorgeous 3/2 houndstooth Harris Tweed, tagged 46L


----------



## closerlook

if anyone is interested, I've listed a pair of NIB Alden Shell Cordovan LHS in sz 8D on ebay.
Of course the AskAndy discount would be in full effect if contacted through the forum.


----------



## wacolo

Thanks for that!



Sir Cingle said:


> McGeorge alpaca sweater, sized 42: $19.99 BIN + shipping:


----------



## leisureclass

^ A 42 that measures 20" P to P? Either way I'm super jealous of that, looks like a real beauty and what a price!


----------



## conductor

*Rare Bowen English All French Suede Calfskin Handsewn Loafers Mens Shoes 9.5 - 69.99*


----------



## mack11211

*Trad zone bumper crop AND holiday sale*

....and we're back.

Dear Folks:

A giant list of nearly 70 items closes tonight.

Trad zone items are numerous.

And the S33% off SALE on over 70 other items ends tonight too.

Time to get what you really want!

Note that even the auction items usually have Buy It Now prices, so you can grab them at any time. And if you pass them up, there is no guarantee that they still be there when you return.

Among this week's offerings:

NEW $175 BROOKS BROTHERS black fleece OXFORD SHIRT 


16 34 bb3 sz M

16.5 35 bb4 sz L

CHIPP custom bespoke PINK OXFORD b/d shirt 15 30 us 38 cm eu French cuffs! trad


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS WHITE OXFORD SHIRT 15.5 33 us 39 eu

McGRANT Scotland heavy weight WOOL ANGORA green SWEATER XL


$160 LE TRICOTEUR genuine GUERNSEY SWEATER sz Small dark green wool


$135 J CREW trad HERRINGBONE TWEED VEST sz L moon fabric britain ivy prep


PAUL STUART ny GREEN HEATHER TWEED COAT 42 L us 52 L eu trad 42L


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad FLANNEL SACK BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu ivy prep 40s usa


J PRESS classic trad DONEGAL MIST sack TWEED COAT 48 R us mohair cashmere wool


PAUL STUART Southwick TWEED CHECK COAT 42 L us 52L eu slim cut


BROOKS BROTHERS 3 roll 2 TWEED SACK COAT 38 R us 48 eu classic trad ivy prep


POLO Ralph Lauren COLOR TWEED COAT 38 R us 48 eu w/throatlatch 38r bloomingdales


POLO Ralph Lauren COVERT TWILL COAT 44 L us 54L paddock italy wool blue label


J PRESS classic trad BROWN PLAID sack SUIT 37 38 S us 48 c eu prep ivy league


$950 BROOKS BROTHERS classic TUXEDO 50 L us black wool worsted 50L


POLO Ralph Lauren COVERT TWILL COAT 44 L us 54L paddock italy wool blue label


Again, all auctions AND THE SALE end tonight 10 PM EST -- a little more than 12 hours from now.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## M Go Crimson

10D Alden full strap shell penny loafers in what looks like #8. $59 current bid < 20h remaining. Seller refused to provide more photos but claims that they are in very good condition.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Here's a gorgeous ~42 Brooks sack tweed. Looks like the lapel may have been pressed wrong. $45 shipped BIN or best offer.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Nice 40R Cable Car sack with patch pockets.


----------



## Hardiw1

Some Pendleton sweaters that are worth a look.


----------



## Hardiw1

ArtVandalay said:


> Here's a gorgeous ~42 Brooks sack tweed. Looks like the lapel may have been pressed wrong. $45 shipped BIN or best offer.


I just picked this up for $35.50 shipped through best offer. It's worth a shot in hopes that the lapel roll can be fixed. All I will need is a 1/2 in the sleeves. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Nice work. Let us know how it works out for you, and post pics.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ Will do.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I've fixed a couple myself before with an iron and a steamer. It takes a little bit of effort, but I like the results.


----------



## leisureclass

Chipp sack 40L - 29.99 BIN or 9.99 >24hrs remaining -


----------



## brantley11

leisureclass said:


> Chipp sack 40L - 29.99 BIN or 9.99 >24hrs remaining -


The measurements look to be more like a 42 L instead of a 40 L. Anybody agree?


----------



## AncientMadder

brantley11 said:


> The measurements look to be more like a 42 L instead of a 40 L. Anybody agree?


Agreed.


----------



## leisureclass

^ I didn't notice that, good call.


----------



## catside

tan AE Grayson great shape one day to go $40
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9174018
Black AE Manchester topy added,1 day to go $10
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9174049
Both 9.5
Goodwill auctions are hit or miss, things may get too expensive or remain way cheap, wait until last moment to bid.

Also never seen before Harris tweed DB suit. Most interesting. 36-38? and Gloverall cape!!
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Mens-Harris-Tweed-Wool-Suit-9205388.htmlhttps://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Original-English-Casual-Coat-Gloverall-London-M-9170054.html


----------



## conductor

leisureclass said:


> Chipp sack 40L - 29.99 BIN or 9.99 >24hrs remaining -


Thoses are pretty close to my measurements - so I nabbed it, thanks!


----------



## caravan70

Love this Harris Tweed, but a bit too small for me (41" chest, 17.5" shoulders, 30.5" from top of collar)....


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 listings this week...*

Dear Folks:

Happy New Year from mack11211.

This is just a fraction of the week's auctions.

CLOSING TONIGHT:

CHIPP custom bespoke PINK OXFORD b/d shirt 15 30 us 38 cm eu French cuffs! trad 


BROOKS BROTHERS England YELLOW CASHMERE VEST 48" xl classic trad prep ivy


$275 John SMEDLEY england DARK GRAY wool TURTLENECK SWEATER XL us 54eu barneys


$400 WILLIAM LOCKIE hawick scotland GRAY CASHMERE TURTLENECK SWEATER 46" XL apc


PAUL STUART ny GREEN HEATHER TWEED COAT 42 L us 52 L eu trad 42L


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad FLANNEL SACK BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu ivy prep 40s usa


J PRESS classic trad FLANNEL SACK BLAZER 40 us 50 eu blue wool ivy prep usa 40


PAUL STUART Southwick TWEED CHECK COAT 42 L us 52L eu slim cut


POLO Ralph Lauren COLOR TWEED COAT 38 R us 48 eu w/throatlatch 38r Bloomingdales


J PRESS classic trad STRIPED FLANNEL sack SUIT 40 S us 50 c eu prep ivy league


$950 BROOKS BROTHERS classic TUXEDO 50 L us black wool worsted 50L


POLO Ralph Lauren COVERT TWILL COAT 44 L us 54L paddock italy wool blue label


$600 BROOKS BROTHERS x ALDEN SHELL CORDOVAN LOAFERS 10 C horween leathe


All auctions close 10 PM EST -- that's tonight!

More auctions will go online tonight and Tuesday night.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## JLAnderson

*47 bids and a thousand bucks?*

No one loves vintage tweed suits more than I, but take a look at this one on eBay now with 47 bids and going for $1,000. Unreal!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

That fellow is making a killing on his suits. He's had several Donegalesque suits that have gone for substantial sums--not quite like this, but still. I wish I has a thrift store of the same quality nearby like he obviously does.



JLAnderson said:


> No one loves vintage tweed suits more than I, but take a look at this one on eBay now with 47 bids and going for $1,000. Unreal!


----------



## leisureclass

^ I blame Boardwalk Empire. Model looks like Richard, minus the facial wound.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Mississippi Mud said:


> That fellow is making a killing on his suits. He's had several Donegalesque suits that have gone for substantial sums--not quite like this, but still. _I wish I has a thrift store of the same quality nearby like he obviously does._


I think he buys most of his suits of ebay an resells them, he's bid on a number of mine and won a couple.

I think he must be a great seller, and thus get a lot of repeat customers, as some of his stuff is _really_ dated, but still sells for a mint.

The splayed lapels in every picture he takes annoys me.


----------



## catside

Correct. Does not even hide it. What he sells is few months back what he buys. Irons and poses in them. Nice business
BTW I do not think Palm Beach ever sold a suit for a thou.


----------



## JLAnderson

catside said:


> Correct. Does not even hide it. What he sells is few months back what he buys. Irons and poses in them. Nice business
> BTW I do not think Palm Beach ever sold a suit for a thou.


And now, with about two hours to go, it's up to $1,375. Un-frickin'-believable.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Seriously! I mean, it's a nice tweed suit and all, but for close to $1,400? Couldn't you get decent MTM for that (or even less)?


----------



## M Go Crimson

Ekphrastic said:


> ^ Seriously! I mean, it's a nice tweed suit and all, but for close to $1,400? Couldn't you get decent MTM for that (or even less)?


Or bespoke for less.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...iew-%96-PLUS-Finished-Navy-Summer-Jacket-Pics


----------



## ArtVandalay

Something seems fishy...


----------



## 32rollandrock

My thoughts. He also seems to be getting pretty good bids on a number of other items...



ArtVandalay said:


> Something seems fishy...


----------



## TweedyDon

Makes me think about increasing the prices on my items by a factor of 15 or so! 

*(Not really.)*


----------



## 32rollandrock

Tell the truth: You're in the running for that suit.



TweedyDon said:


> Makes me think about increasing the prices on my items by a factor of 15 or so!
> 
> *(Not really.)*


----------



## JLAnderson

32rollandrock said:


> Tell the truth: You're in the running for that suit.


And at the bell, $1,725 and 54 bids. I'm stunned.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

In my experience watching and biding, tweed suits, esp. 3 piece ones, usually go for high dollar amounts. It's not uncommon to see BB ones in the right size go for $300+ and I've seen them end over $500.

He's a well known seller, so that'd help boost the price, and if the suit was featured in some wide-read blog or tumblr that would help even more (putthison really drives up prices on everything they post).

This could have just been the perfect storm.


Whoever bought it got supremely ripped off though, the lapels and button stance and awkward lapel rool really date the thing.


----------



## 32rollandrock

No worries. He has three days to exchange it and, once sober, likely will.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> In my experience watching and biding, tweed suits, esp. 3 piece ones, usually go for high dollar amounts. It's not uncommon to see BB ones in the right size go for $300+ and I've seen them end over $500.
> 
> He's a well known seller, so that'd help boost the price, and if the suit was featured in some wide-read blog or tumblr that would help even more (putthison really drives up prices on everything they post).
> 
> This could have just been the perfect storm.
> 
> Whoever bought it got supremely ripped off though, the lapels and button stance and awkward lapel rool really date the thing.


----------



## CMDC

32, when I saw this I thought of you...

https://andrewsullivan.thedailybeast.com/2012/01/paypals-insane-counterfeit-policy.html

Let's hope none of us resort to destroying a garment should there be a dispute about it.


----------



## catside

JLAnderson said:


> And at the bell, $1,725 and 54 bids. I'm stunned.


:biggrin: This is about the same quality as a Palm Beach if not better. Buy two items, third free on top of the price.
https://www.paulfredrick.com/Catalog/PFProductDetails.aspx?Category=Suits&ProductId=RMF500N


----------



## JLAnderson

catside said:


> :biggrin: This is about the same quality as a Palm Beach if not better. Buy two items, third free on top of the price.
> https://www.paulfredrick.com/Catalog/PFProductDetails.aspx?Category=Suits&ProductId=RMF500N


Now, if you want to talk about a beautiful tweed suit, going for a fraction of the cost of the PBM-for-Belk that sold for $1,725, check out this beauty:


----------



## Orgetorix

While that sale price is insane by any standard, to be fair the suit does have some details not normally seen on your average thrift-store tweed. The double vents, ticket pocket, watch pocket, side adjusters, blue windowpane, and plaid undercollar melton all give it a distinct Britishness that is fairly desirable on Ebay. It's easy for me to see how some folks who couldn't afford the Savile Row or RLPL version could see that one as a good substitute. Throw in a fashion-industry buyer with deep pockets who wants to copy it for next season's collection, and nutso prices like that can happen.


----------



## JLAnderson

Orgetorix said:


> While that sale price is insane by any standard, to be fair the suit does have some details not normally seen on your average thrift-store tweed. The double vents, ticket pocket, watch pocket, side adjusters, blue windowpane, and plaid undercollar melton all give it a distinct Britishness that is fairly desirable on Ebay. It's easy for me to see how some folks who couldn't afford the Savile Row or RLPL version could see that one as a good substitute. Throw in a fashion-industry buyer with deep pockets who wants to copy it for next season's collection, and nutso prices like that can happen.


Totally agree, and had all the measurements matched mine, I would have bid up to $500 or so. I was watching it, but when it got past $700, I started to shake my head in amazement. All the features you mention were what caught my eye, too. Though, a couple of years ago, when I saw a ginger Harris Tweed suit on eBay that was close to my size but way out of my price range, I simply sent my friend, Peter King, at Bookster, a link to the page and they were able to copy it for about half of what it eventually sold for.


----------



## oldominion

I just put my Oak Street blue penny loafers on eBay. They've been recently resoled (I think I've worn them once with the new soles):



Additionally, for the outdoorsy traditionalist, you can't get much more traditional than these old school Vasque mountaineering boots:



Thanks for looking.


----------



## Hardiw1

ArtVandalay said:


> Nice work. Let us know how it works out for you, and post pics.





ArtVandalay said:


> Nice work. Let us know how it works out for you, and post pics.


Received the jacket today and, it turns out the roll is fine, luckily it was not pressed that way. They just had the top button buttoned in the picture as well as when it arrived. A little light iron work and it'll be all set. Thanks for the tip on it. It's half canvassed with 2 patch pockets and swelled edges.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I can't recall a dispute about a garment on any transaction consummated on this forum. Ebay, however, is another matter, where I was once dinged and called a cheat by someone who disputed the authenticity of a tie--and then never sent it back.



CMDC said:


> 32, when I saw this I thought of you...
> 
> https://andrewsullivan.thedailybeast.com/2012/01/paypals-insane-counterfeit-policy.html
> 
> Let's hope none of us resort to destroying a garment should there be a dispute about it.


----------



## frosejr

H Freeman jacket, tagged 46R


----------



## Taken Aback

Breathtaking 44 Black Watch Gloverall Duffle. Pricey, but beautiful:










I wish I fit _it_.


----------



## AlanC

^H&K shirts and HF Flight Coat are steals.


----------



## efdll

On the HF flight coat, its provenance is Woolf Brothers, which was the trad store in Tampa, FL of the 50s and 60s. HF was its suit brand, always natural shoulder, with flat-front pants that were almost always cuffed and hemmed precisely at the point where they touched the shoes. This coat would've been a very smart choice back in the day.


----------



## ballmouse

Paul Stuart Navy Corduroy Jacket. Labelled as a 40R, but the measurements seem more like a slim 38L.


----------



## zbix

efdll said:


> On the HF flight coat, its provenance is Woolf Brothers, which was the trad store in Tampa, FL of the 50s and 60s. HF was its suit brand, always natural shoulder, with flat-front pants that were almost always cuffed and hemmed precisely at the point where they touched the shoes. This coat would've been a very smart choice back in the day.


Interesting. I knew that Woolf Brothers had a shop in Kansas City, but I didn't know that there was anymore than that. Were there other locations?


----------



## AlanC

^There was also a Woolf Brothers of Kansas City. I have an HF suit from them I thrifted.


----------



## efdll

zbix said:


> Interesting. I knew that Woolf Brothers had a shop in Kansas City, but I didn't know that there was anymore than that. Were there other locations?


For all I know, it was a Kansas City firm. I was too young to be aware of such things. It carried, I know, what we young men coveted. Ground floor had a big display of Italian-silk repp ties I still dream about.


----------



## firedancer

^woolf in the StL as well.


----------



## AncientMadder

Andover Shop patch madras shirt, L, $25 Buy It Now


----------



## leisureclass

^ Haha! I was about to post that.


----------



## zbix

leisureclass said:


> ^ Haha! I was about to post that.


Yeah I saw that the other night and was on the fence. Thank you to whomever purchased that and prevented me from adding another probably unneeded madras shirt.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My auctions (ending Sunday, Jan. 15, 2012):


----------



## CMDC

Nice JPress sport coat in 42L for good BIN price. Really wish this fit me...


----------



## AncientMadder

CMDC said:


> Nice JPress sport coat in 42L for good BIN price. Really wish this fit me...


42 Ls beware. I almost bought this earlier but the actual measurements put it at a 42 R rather than a 42 L.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Vintage Press Navy sack suit, 42L.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Strange measurements for a 42L, indeed. Shame, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My auctions (ending Tuesday, Jan. 17, 2012):


----------



## mack11211

*50% off sale on over 50 items!*

Another giant list this week with a focus on tweeds and flannels.

Plus,, over 50 items are 50% off! You've probably had your eye on some.

Among the 50% off items:

1964 LORD OF NEW YORK trad BESPOKE GRAY sack COAT 42 L us 52 L eu


BROOKS BROTHERS trad CAMEL HAIR SACK COAT 42 S us 52 c eu prep ivy league


$900 BROOKS BROTHERS WINTER TOP COAT zip out lining szL


And these are some of the highlights of this week's auctions:

CHIPP custom bespoke PINK OXFORD b/d shirt 15 30 us 38 cm eu French cuffs! trad


$275 John SMEDLEY england DARK GRAY wool TURTLENECK SWEATER XL us 54eu barneys


POLO Ralph Lauren COLOR TWEED COAT 38 R us 48 eu w/throatlatch 38r bloomingdales


PAUL STUART ny GREEN HEATHER TWEED COAT 42 L us 52 L eu trad 42L


$950 BROOKS BROTHERS classic TUXEDO 50 L us black wool worsted 50L


POLO Ralph Lauren COVERT TWILL COAT 44 L us 54L paddock italy wool blue label


Ermenegildo ZEGNA Italy BROWN SUEDE LOAFERS 11 D us 45 eu


$600 BROOKS BROTHERS x ALDEN SHELL CORDOVAN LOAFERS 10 C horween leathe


The schedule has shifted this week to avoid holiday weekend closings.

The sale ends when the auction ends on Tuesday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Orgetorix said:


> While that sale price is insane by any standard, to be fair the suit does have some details not normally seen on your average thrift-store tweed. The double vents, ticket pocket, watch pocket, side adjusters, blue windowpane, and plaid undercollar melton all give it a distinct Britishness that is fairly desirable on Ebay. It's easy for me to see how some folks who couldn't afford the Savile Row or RLPL version could see that one as a good substitute. Throw in a fashion-industry buyer with deep pockets who wants to copy it for next season's collection, and nutso prices like that can happen.


Good time to test this hypothesis, I found an almost identical Palm Beach suit at the thrift store yesterday. 
Same fabric, except mine has a very faint orange windowpane as well, belt loops instead of sides adjusters (IIRC), and no waistcoat.
I'm going to list it if I get 2% of what Mr. Wownice got I'll be thrilled.


----------



## AncientMadder

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Good time to test this hypothesis, I found an almost identical Palm Beach suit at the thrift store yesterday.
> Same fabric, except mine has a very faint orange windowpane as well, belt loops instead of sides adjusters (IIRC), and no waistcoat.
> I'm going to list it if I get 2% of what Mr. Wownice got I'll be thrilled.


Let us know how it goes. I saw a similar Palm Beach three piece the other day but left it. It looked like tweed but felt thin and cheap.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

40R BB green flannel sack (seems to measure more like a 41S)


----------



## rabidawg

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Good time to test this hypothesis, I found an almost identical Palm Beach suit at the thrift store yesterday.
> Same fabric, except mine has a very faint orange windowpane as well, belt loops instead of sides adjusters (IIRC), and no waistcoat.
> I'm going to list it if I get 2% of what Mr. Wownice got I'll be thrilled.


Honestly, I'd see whether he'd take it on consignment.


----------



## catside

^^Give us the link so we watch.


----------



## Hardiw1

BB glen plaid $45 shipped - 46R

https://www.etsy.com/listing/872244..._to=US&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## 32rollandrock

And it would fit...who knows?

I love listings with no measurements.



Hardiw1 said:


> BB glen plaid $45 shipped - 46R
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/872244..._to=US&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## Hardiw1

32rollandrock said:


> And it would fit...who knows?
> 
> I love listings with no measurements.


I actually didn't notice that just saw the price and the tagged size and figured I would post it. Ha, some measurements would help, oh well, of anyone wants to take a chance, or maybe ask for some measurements from the seller.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
The seller, likely, doesn't know how to take measurements, otherwise, measurements would be posted. That said, if it is a tagged 46R, then one would have a ballpark to play in, given that 3/2 BB vintage sacks, and this is definitely vintage, generally hail on the larger side of 46. Notice all the qualifiers. It appears a nice coat. If I weren't feeling broke and my closet wasn't stuffed, I would get in touch and include a link to How To Measure. $35 shipped is a good price if it fits.


----------



## zbix

$60+shipping BIN or make an offer option

Don't see too many 3-piece options pop up


----------



## Orgetorix

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Good time to test this hypothesis, I found an almost identical Palm Beach suit at the thrift store yesterday.
> Same fabric, except mine has a very faint orange windowpane as well, belt loops instead of sides adjusters (IIRC), and no waistcoat.
> I'm going to list it if I get 2% of what Mr. Wownice got I'll be thrilled.


Get your tailor to make side adjusters out of the extra hem allowance and put in some fancy undercollar melton. It should boost your sales price, though not as much as having a waistcoat would.


----------



## mack11211

*Just added*

Just added

More trad goodness in these auctions closing Sunday:

HOLLAND & HOLLAND britain RACING RABBIT wool SWEATER sz XL jumper


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad TWEED SACK COAT 40 R us 50 eu trad ivy prep 40r


J PRESS classic trad HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT 46 R us 56 eu wool trad prep ivy


J PRESS classic trad DONEGAL MIST sack TWEED COAT 46 R us mohair cashmere wool


CHIPP classic trad 3pc CUSTOM TWEED SUIT 42 L us 52L eu ivy prep custom 42L


Also, the 50% off sale on nearly 50 items continues through Tuesday evening. Don't miss out!

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

Great deal on a 46R BNWT Pressidential suit:


----------



## conductor

Alden shell full strap loafers - size 13 a/c opening bid at 49.99


----------



## ballmouse

https://www.etsy.com/listing/83256948/vtg-scotch-house-cobalt-blue-cardigan

Nice lambswool cardigan. It'd actually fit me fine if the sleeves weren't so short (the seller said it was 21" from top of the shoulder to the cuff).


----------



## mediahound

Looks like a good deal off retail could be had on these new Alden 975s:


----------



## ArtVandalay

~42R J. Press plaid sack suit $112 shipped BIN.


----------



## mhj

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> The seller, likely, doesn't know how to take measurements, otherwise, measurements would be posted. That said, if it is a tagged 46R, then one would have a ballpark to play in, given that 3/2 BB vintage sacks, and this is definitely vintage, generally hail on the larger side of 46. Notice all the qualifiers. It appears a nice coat. If I weren't feeling broke and my closet wasn't stuffed, I would get in touch and include a link to How To Measure. $35 shipped is a good price if it fits.


Being on the larger side of 46R I went ahead and am took a chance on it. If it doesn't work out look for it on Trad Thrift Exchange with the measurements.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Out of everything I saw, these caught my eye:

NOS Hanover "Handsewn" Tassel Loafers in 11 B/D (Currently 4.99 with 8 days to go)

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Hanover-Handsewn-Size-11DB-NEW-9269565.html


----------



## leisureclass

Hanover Saddle Bucks - 11.5 - 47 Shipped: https://www.etsy.com/listing/79911110/mens-hanover-suede-saddle-shoes

Ancient looking Brooks Shetland (white on black label) sz.46 - 35 Bucks Shipped:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/90855891/vintage-brooks-brothers-mens-shetland?ref=sr_gallery_2&sref=&ga_search_submit=&ga_search_query=brooks+brothers&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## 32rollandrock

Shameless self promotion: I have one just like this, same size, in tan listed on the exchange. And for less money...



leisureclass said:


> Ancient looking Brooks Shetland (white on black label) sz.46 - 35 Bucks Shipped:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/908558...age=0&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## leisureclass

32rollandrock said:


> Shameless self promotion: I have one just like this, same size, in tan listed on the exchange. And for less money...


Sorry 32, I didn't mean to compete


----------



## JLAnderson

An interesting RL shawl cardigan/jacket/whatever, currently at 53 euros.


----------



## wacolo

DELETE. Wrong Thread.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Southwick 3/2 navy flannel blazer, with lower patch pockets, ca. 43L: $99 or best offer. Make this guy an offer: it seems like a nice sack jacket:


----------



## zightx

J.Press Navy Blazer 44R. Really nice jacket. Too big for me. :frown:


----------



## ballmouse

Blarney Aran Sweaters


----------



## 32rollandrock

No worries, and I hope that wasn't your sweater on the bay.



leisureclass said:


> Sorry 32, I didn't mean to compete


----------



## 32rollandrock

That is an amazing price...



ballmouse said:


> Blarney Aran Sweaters


----------



## zzdocxx

Just ordered one of these after checking the size measurements with the seller.

I hope it works out but not sure about the fit. Do the sleeve measurements seem a little short?



> Q:
> Could you please list the measurements of the XL size men's sweater? Thank you.Jan-20-12A: It's no problem. The sizes for the XL are: 28" - Straight down from the collar to the waist; 28" - Chest at armholes; 21" - Sideseam; 20" - Top of arm sleeve length; 33" - Shoulder and sleeve length from collar. It seems to be a typical XL size. Thank you for your interest 


----------



## conductor

Alden size 8 tassel loafers. $120 on etsy. Looks like shell to me.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/905870...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=


----------



## Taken Aback

zzdocxx said:


> Just ordered one of these...


You're quickly becoming my arch nemesis!


----------



## mack11211

*New additions, and items closing tonight*

Over three dozen items added, including this:

BROWNING Fifth Avenue TWEED SACK SUIT 40 L us 50L eu wool trad prep 40L


It closes a week from now.

But the items below all close TONIGHT!

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html



mack11211 said:


> Just added
> 
> More trad goodness in these auctions closing Sunday:
> 
> HOLLAND & HOLLAND britain RACING RABBIT wool SWEATER sz XL jumper
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad TWEED SACK COAT 40 R us 50 eu trad ivy prep 40r
> 
> 
> J PRESS classic trad HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT 46 R us 56 eu wool trad prep ivy
> 
> 
> J PRESS classic trad DONEGAL MIST sack TWEED COAT 46 R us mohair cashmere wool
> 
> 
> CHIPP classic trad 3pc CUSTOM TWEED SUIT 42 L us 52L eu ivy prep custom 42L
> 
> 
> Also, the 50% off sale on nearly 50 items continues through Tuesday evening. Don't miss out!
> 
> Find them all here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## AncientMadder

Andover Shop bleeding madras jacket, $70 BIN. Appears to be a 42 R.


----------



## leisureclass

^ I love the "blazer is not marked with a material content" line right below the picture with the tag that says bleeding madras...


----------



## Pully

I'm not an expert, but this looks like a Brooks Brothers "ocbd" (15.5x34) with an unlined collar for $25 shipped. Maybe someone can eyeball the tag and correct me?


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I know you want to "Buy It Now."


----------



## Mike Petrik

At least the honesty is commendable ...


----------



## Dragoon

Mike Petrik said:


> At least the honesty is commendable ...


Fetishism? (is that even a word?) Do not EVER look at socks on ebay.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Dragoon said:


> Fetishism? (is that even a word?) Do not EVER look at socks on ebay.


What do socks have to do with my link?


----------



## zzdocxx

Taken Aback said:


> You're quickly becoming my arch nemesis!


Hmmm I thought they had multiple copies available.

Probably won't fit my fat a** anyway so we'll just have to see if it even fits.


----------



## 32rollandrock

My new hero.



Mike Petrik said:


> At least the honesty is commendable ...


----------



## Taken Aback

BROOKS BROTHERS SHIRT NO MATTER WHAT !!!


----------



## AlanC

Mississippi Mud said:


> I know you want to "Buy It Now."


Shipping is free, though.


----------



## 32rollandrock

But he's not taking offers. Deal killer.



AlanC said:


> Shipping is free, though.


----------



## ATL

I just posted my Brooks Brothers navy wool overcoat. It's tagged as a 39 R, but fits me (40 S) well in the shoulders and chest, but it's too long. I'm pretty sure it's an old coat, but I don't know what vintage.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I recently purchased a used USAF trench coat (via one of our AAAT members - thanks!) for use as a cheap raincoat to avoid paying the cost of a new trench coat from one of the major brands. I paid $19.99 plus shipping costs. I have two luxury trench coats, both made for Harry Rosen, but I wanted something that I wouldn't need to worry too much about damaging and something that was genuinely water resistant. This coat seemed to fit requirements and the price was right.

I am greatly impressed with the quality of this coat and think it would make a great entry level trench coat for young men in particular. The outer shell is a tough material, not luxurious, but tightly woven and clearly water resistant-it strongly resembles the material used in a vintage London Fog raincoat which I have, so I'm pretty certain it will perform well in rain. The stitching, seams, and details are excellent and I am particularly impressed that all the major buttons have keeper buttons on the back. Each of the buttons is correctly place (no misalignments) and the lapels can be buttoned right up to the throat. The coat came with a zip-out liner made from a furry synthetic material with a stretch material for the sleeves. This liner is a bit too thick for comfort and fortuitously the dry cleaners shrank it-I shall remake it with a thin piece of wool or something. The photos below illustrate one of these coats (not mine, but identical in details and mine isn't wrinkled).

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/copyof531140685o.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/copyof531140646ofy.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/862/copyof531140783o.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/copyof531140744o.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/copyof531140765o.jpg/

There are a few shortcomings: the rear vent has no way to close it up, and there is no throat latch or flap to keep the collar closed when flipped up. Neither points are deal-killers in my opinion, especially at this price. Another shortcoming is the length of the belt: thin men will find the belt long enough, but for my middle-aged middle the belt is several inches too short, so if I can source some cloth I will get a seamstress to make me a longer one (I've noticed in photos on eBay that belts on these coats always seem short, so perhaps it's normal).

Sizing needs a comment: I wear a size 42L suit and I bought this coat in a size 42L. The fit is perfect over a sweater, but I would not be able to get a civilian-cut suit underneath this coat, due to the super-high armholes. In any case, this coat is rather "casual" so higher armholes are better. I would say "slim fit" is a good characterization, although the L length is generously long so I wouldn't worry about length. Younger men who haven't thickened up yet would find this coat ideal (and a nice alternative to wearing a pea jacket).

Overall, I'm happy with this purchase, and aside from a few shortcomings, it's a nice garment which should perform well in wet weather once the snow passes!

I recommend picking one up off eBay: search for "all weather coat" and realize they were made by different manufacturers, including Sterlingwear, and usually in a 65% poly blend which is ideal for wet weather (mine happens to be a 50/50 blend). The USAF issued these with 8 buttons on the front, while the USMC issued ones in a pewter colour with 6 buttons on the front (now harder to find). I also see that Sterlingwear Boston, the company which makes the iconic USN pea jackets, offers the USMC trench coat in black which they call the "Stefan"-that's the best choice if you want a brand new one, and one of those is next on my list.


----------



## spielerman

Get ready for warm weather? Bleeding Madras Blazer from Andover


----------



## leisureclass

Interesting Robert Kirk Tweed 42R - 45 BIN:


----------



## sargeantpepper

For those of you with a literary bent:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/260940598024#ht_11415wt_1233


----------



## M Go Crimson

spielerman said:


> Get ready for warm weather? Bleeding Madras Blazer from Andover


I like how it's tagged "hipster"


----------



## Mississippi Mud

When my dissertation director told me my analysis of Melville was crap, I took him literally.



sargeantpepper said:


> For those of you with a literary bent:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/260940598024#ht_11415wt_1233


----------



## 32rollandrock

I was afraid to click on "See Seller's Other Items."



sargeantpepper said:


> For those of you with a literary bent:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/260940598024#ht_11415wt_1233


----------



## Bandit44

J&M shoes, size 13D. Wish these were my size, but a great deal for someone.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190631449670&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## closerlook

someone should jump on these
brooks brothers (by crockett?) brown suede ptb


----------



## zbix

closerlook said:


> someone should jump on these
> brooks brothers (by crockett?) brown suede ptb


I don't think they're C&J, but they're still nice shoes. I think they're the same model as the ones listed halfway down on this page: https://mensclothing.alphaconsumers...ett-jones-brooks-brothers-cole-haan-rl-boots/


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Bandit44 said:


> J&M shoes, size 13D. Wish these were my size, but a great deal for someone.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190631449670&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


The second link looks pretty nice. I already have a pair of Strands, though. Not the same thing, but how many pairs of perforated black dress shoes does a guy need? Trying pretty hard to talk myself out of it here.


----------



## nerdykarim

Another non-eBay PSA. J Crew has linen suit pants w/ custom inseam (item: 91031) for $15+shipping with code OURTREAT. Credit to SF member Teger.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ cannot find item.


----------



## nerdykarim

Hardiw1 said:


> ^ cannot find item.


They sold out at ~2pm EST.


----------



## Hardiw1

That would explain.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 160 listings this week...*

Dear Folks:

Many great trad items this week, both new and continuing.

Among the nicest:

HACKETT Britain PINK CORDUROY SHIRT Size Large cotton


SIMON PEARCE united kingdom SWEATER VEST sz L or XL wool RARE PATTERN


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad WOOL TWILL PANTS 32 34 us 48 50 eu prep ivy


J PRESS classic trad HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT 46 R us 56 eu wool trad prep ivy


J PRESS classic trad DONEGAL MIST sack TWEED COAT 46 R us mohair cashmere wool


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad TWEED SACK COAT 40 R us 50 eu trad ivy prep 40r


PAUL STUART ny GREEN HEATHER TWEED COAT 42 L us 52 L eu trad 42L


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad STRIPED SACK SUIT 38 R us 48 eu prep ivy league


BROWNING Fifth Avenue TWEED SACK SUIT 40 L us 50L eu wool trad prep 40L


BROOKS BROTHERS hand tailored TUXEDO 44 R us 54 eu golden fleece tux 44R


$600 BROOKS BROTHERS x ALDEN SHELL CORDOVAN LOAFERS 10 C horween leathe


POLO Ralph Lauren COVERT TWILL COAT 44 L us 54L paddock italy wool blue label


There are, of course, many more (over 160 listings total!) including sack blazers, BB OCBDs and many tweeds from Brooks and others.

Auctions this week close at my standard time, 9 to 1030PM EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Pugin

Otter's sweater, or close enough:


----------



## andcounting

*Southwick*

Brown glenn plaid southwick suit with cool overcheck. Buyer has a few other sacks, shell shoes, along with BB and PRL stuff:


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Nice Viyella shirt. Full disclosure-- my auction.


----------



## Hardiw1

Check this out.


----------



## TweedyDon

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Nice Viyella shirt. Full disclosure-- my auction.


That's a very nice shirt!


----------



## allan

I thought so too, Tweedy! I bought it.

- Allan



TweedyDon said:


> That's a very nice shirt!


----------



## mediahound

Alden Ravello Shell Cordovan LWBs:





Seems like a good deal could be had on those considering these sell for over $700. new.


----------



## Nice Nice

Just FYI, my offer of $500 was auto-declined.



mediahound said:


> Alden Ravello Shell Cordovan LWBs:
> 
> Seems like a good deal could be had on those considering these sell for over $700. new.


----------



## arkirshner

Nice Nice said:


> Just FYI, my offer of $500 was auto-declined.


You are fortunate, they are after all, used shoes.


----------



## mediahound

This is actually quite a rare shoe.

I don't know a single place anywhere who has these available. Leffot in NY had them in stock at $703. with shipping briefly but they sold out most sizes only a day after making them available.


----------



## AlanC

They're gorgeous shoes. I was amused that the seller is sure these would go up in value.


----------



## catside

AE Sanford burnished walnut? 9B at 8 bucks now but will go up. Wait until last min. Second is black 9A
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Mens-Allen-Edmonds-Brown-Oxford-Shoes-Size-9B-9347363.html

[url]https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Mens-Allen-Edmonds-Sanford-Black-Oxford-Shoes-Sz9-9347444.html
[/URL]


----------



## oldominion

Good morning gents. 

A listing for a pair of O'Connell's bleeding madras trou, my listing:


----------



## brantley11

Doctor Damage said:


> I recently purchased a used USAF trench coat (via one of our AAAT members - thanks!) for use as a cheap raincoat to avoid paying the cost of a new trench coat from one of the major brands. I paid $19.99 plus shipping costs. I have two luxury trench coats, both made for Harry Rosen, but I wanted something that I wouldn't need to worry too much about damaging and something that was genuinely water resistant. This coat seemed to fit requirements and the price was right.
> 
> I am greatly impressed with the quality of this coat and think it would make a great entry level trench coat for young men in particular. The outer shell is a tough material, not luxurious, but tightly woven and clearly water resistant-it strongly resembles the material used in a vintage London Fog raincoat which I have, so I'm pretty certain it will perform well in rain. The stitching, seams, and details are excellent and I am particularly impressed that all the major buttons have keeper buttons on the back. Each of the buttons is correctly place (no misalignments) and the lapels can be buttoned right up to the throat. The coat came with a zip-out liner made from a furry synthetic material with a stretch material for the sleeves. This liner is a bit too thick for comfort and fortuitously the dry cleaners shrank it-I shall remake it with a thin piece of wool or something. The photos below illustrate one of these coats (not mine, but identical in details and mine isn't wrinkled).
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/copyof531140685o.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/copyof531140646ofy.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/862/copyof531140783o.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/836/copyof531140744o.jpg/https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/copyof531140765o.jpg/
> 
> There are a few shortcomings: the rear vent has no way to close it up, and there is no throat latch or flap to keep the collar closed when flipped up. Neither points are deal-killers in my opinion, especially at this price. Another shortcoming is the length of the belt: thin men will find the belt long enough, but for my middle-aged middle the belt is several inches too short, so if I can source some cloth I will get a seamstress to make me a longer one (I've noticed in photos on eBay that belts on these coats always seem short, so perhaps it's normal).
> 
> Sizing needs a comment: I wear a size 42L suit and I bought this coat in a size 42L. The fit is perfect over a sweater, but I would not be able to get a civilian-cut suit underneath this coat, due to the super-high armholes. In any case, this coat is rather "casual" so higher armholes are better. I would say "slim fit" is a good characterization, although the L length is generously long so I wouldn't worry about length. Younger men who haven't thickened up yet would find this coat ideal (and a nice alternative to wearing a pea jacket).
> 
> Overall, I'm happy with this purchase, and aside from a few shortcomings, it's a nice garment which should perform well in wet weather once the snow passes!
> 
> I recommend picking one up off eBay: search for "all weather coat" and realize they were made by different manufacturers, including Sterlingwear, and usually in a 65% poly blend which is ideal for wet weather (mine happens to be a 50/50 blend). The USAF issued these with 8 buttons on the front, while the USMC issued ones in a pewter colour with 6 buttons on the front (now harder to find). I also see that Sterlingwear Boston, the company which makes the iconic USN pea jackets, offers the USMC trench coat in black which they call the "Stefan"-that's the best choice if you want a brand new one, and one of those is next on my list.


I have one of these that is like new in a 42 R that I am not going to wear so I would be willing to let it go for $34 CONUS.


----------



## TLS24

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bills-Khakis-10-pair-/250983410718?pt=US_CSA_MC_Pants&hash=item3a6fc6ec1e#ht_500wt_949


----------



## TweedyDon

TLS24 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bills-Khakis-10-pair-/250983410718?pt=US_CSA_MC_Pants&hash=item3a6fc6ec1e#ht_500wt_949


I wonder how hard and costly it would be to let these out to their original size?


----------



## sargeantpepper

Shawl collar cardigan with shoulder and elbow patches:


----------



## AlanC

Edit: ^ Get thee behind me shawl cardigan!

^^Don't you think letting out cotton trousers would leave alteration lines?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Exactly, never mess with letting out cotton anything.

I had a pair of unhemmed PRL khakis, the bottom was basted to a 36" inseam--I guess to keep the pinked edge from showing-- I washed and air dried them twice to get the shrink out before taking them to my alterations guy, and just doing that that left a line.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 listings this week...*

Many attractive items this week, including

NWT $160 GITMAN VINTAGE essential BLUE OXFORD SHIRT size XS new


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad WOOL TWILL PANTS 32 34 us 48 50 eu prep ivy


POLO Ralph Lauren Japan UNCONSTRUCTED FLANNEL COAT 38R us 48 eu 38 r


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad TWEED SACK COAT 40 R us 50 eu trad ivy prep 40r


BROWNING Fifth Avenue TWEED SACK SUIT 40 L us 50L eu wool trad prep 40L


All of these listings and DOZENS OF OTHERS close TONIGHT around 10 PM EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## jbierce

Does this look like a good suit?


----------



## leisureclass

^ I don't think it's really worth that price. Brooksgate wasn't top of the line stuff.


----------



## hookem12387

jbierce said:


> Does this look like a good suit?


 The gorge is so low that it's rather dated IMO


----------



## TweedyDon

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Exactly, never mess with letting out cotton anything.


Thanks, AlanC and TBS!


----------



## TweedyDon

jbierce said:


> Does this look like a good suit?


The button stance makes it look rather dated. I think you could do far better for the price; try the Exchange here and B&S on The Other Forum.


----------



## TweedyDon

Is it just me, or do the wrinkles on this jacket cast doubt on its authenticity as an Aero horsehide?


----------



## zbix

TweedyDon said:


> Is it just me, or do the wrinkles on this jacket cast doubt on its authenticity as an Aero horsehide?


Hard to say. Also, it's "Front Quarter Horsehide" which is more of a standard leather than shell if that's what you were meaning.


----------



## duckbill

TweedyDon said:


> Is it just me, or do the wrinkles on this jacket cast doubt on its authenticity as an Aero horsehide?


I bought an "AerO" from this Malaysian seller in the past; it turned out to be a cheap jacket with an Aero label sewn in. Buyer beware!!!!!!


----------



## Titus_A

Several this morning:


----------



## jt2gt

Nice chunky Lands End aran sweater...free shipping, not bad:


----------



## JoshT

Some nice deadstock US-made Weejuns for GBP 500.


----------



## TweedyDon

JoshT said:


> Some nice deadstock US-made Weejuns for GBP 500.


I think I might email the seller and ask if he has a few more pairs, just so I can stock up!


----------



## efdll

TweedyDon said:


> I think I might email the seller and ask if he has a few more pairs, just so I can stock up!


And I should've never worn mine back in college, but hoarded them so I could be flush in my old age. I'd love to know who buys these. Andy Warhol used to have bespoke penny loafers made that _looked_ like Weejuns, part of his faux Everyman style. Wonder if he paid that much.


----------



## JoshT

I do agree with him though - they are a superb find. I would love to know where he got them from. Bet he couldn't believe his luck...


----------



## ballmouse

Two nice fair isle pattern sweaters from McAdam. Made in Scotland. Large.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/McAdams-Scotland-Wool-Sweater-Blue-Fair-Isle-Size-Large-/280820529634?pt=US_CSA_MC_Sweaters&hash=item41623539e2#ht_645wt_1037


----------



## EngProf

Alden Ravello Day Trippers. 



Sigh. Why do people have such huge feet? Where, oh, where are the 7.5Ds?


----------



## nerdykarim

ballmouse said:


> 4 Harley of Scotland shetlands in medium.


 I'm pretty sure this auction is for just one.


----------



## ballmouse

nerdykarim said:


> I'm pretty sure this auction is for just one.


On closer inspection, you are correct. Let me remove that. Sorry about any confusion.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

On the Harleys, I've already bought the brown one. I thought they were all for one price at first as well and couldn't believe my luck.


----------



## jwooten

Thought someone might be interested in this. If it can be had for the current bid could be a steal for historical sake even if it's not part of your daily suit rotation.


----------



## Titus_A

jwooten said:


> Thought someone might be interested in this. If it can be had for the current bid could be a steal for historical sake even if it's not part of your daily suit rotation.


Ohh, too bad that it's a few sizes too large. I'd wear that all the time.


----------



## jwooten

It would fit me great, if not for being a short.


----------



## ballmouse

For those that live in NYC and looking for Ballin/Ralph Lauren trousers in 34.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

allan said:


> I thought so too, Tweedy! I bought it.
> 
> - Allan


The tartan is absolutely gorgeous. I loved the colors, but too small for me and we haven't had much Viyella weather this winter.


----------



## dcjacobson

> The gorge is so low that it's rather dated IMO


I see that all the time when looking for suits and sportcoats on eBay--seems like all the suits are from the early 1990s, and the owners may have succumbed to "all casual, all the time" and are finally cleaning out their closets.

I don't bother looking for suits there any more. When I need another suit, it will be new.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## frosejr

dcjacobson said:


> seems like all the suits are from the early 1990s, and the owners may have succumbed to "all casual, all the time" and are finally cleaning out their closets.
> 
> I don't bother looking for suits there any more.


Don't give up. I just bought a mint H. Freeman from 2007 for $54. Came yesterday, no alterations required.


----------



## TweedyDon

JLAnderson said:


> No one loves vintage tweed suits more than I, but take a look at this one on eBay now with 47 bids and going for $1,000. Unreal!


I've just realized that this suit was by Palm Beach!! My word... I pass up on PB all the time as the construction is mediocre at best.

Maybe the far superior three-piece tweed suit I'll be listing this weekend won't make it to the Exchange with this sort of price being available on eBay!:devil:

(Or maybe it will, and at a reasonable price, since I think withholding items from the Exchange on the grounds of avarice violates my personal Tweed Seller's Code of Honor!)


----------



## Patrick06790

Started at $19.99 and sold for $1725. That is not a typo.

So I guess that means I could sell my tweed suits and make about seven grand.


TweedyDon said:


> I've just realized that this suit was by Palm Beach!! My word... I pass up on PB all the time as the construction is mediocre at best.
> 
> Maybe the far superior three-piece tweed suit I'll be listing this weekend won't make it to the Exchange with this sort of price being available on eBay!:devil:
> 
> (Or maybe it will, and at a reasonable price, since I think withholding items from the Exchange on the grounds of avarice violates my personal Tweed Seller's Code of Honor!)


----------



## MacTweed

Patrick06790 said:


> Started at $19.99 and sold for $1725.


Amazing! While that is a nice tweed suit, I think one could have had bespoke Donegal suit made for less money.


----------



## catside

Sorry guys. we all agreed something was fishy with that.


----------



## Doctor Damage

.


----------



## conductor

I'll be posting one just like this (but in Olive) on the thrift exchange late tonight. It will be cheaper, my friends.

NEVER MIND - just realized the buttons on mine are reversed - woman's version!



Doctor Damage said:


> .


----------



## hmmurdock

Shameless self promotion for some nice vintage bowties that need a good home...


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 190 listings this week...*

Among my items this week are a great quintet of tweeds, including three from Southwick and one sack. There are also great oxford b/d shirts and cordovan leather loafers:

NWT $375 TRUZZI Italy LAVENDER B/D OXFORD SHIRT 38 cm 15 in cotton


NWT $375 TRUZZI Italy TAN OXFORD b/d SHIRT cotton new in size 15 and 15.5


Size 15

Size 15.5

PAUL STUART ny SOUTHWICK COLOR TWEED COAT 42 S us 52c eu wool 42 s 


SOUTHWICK Cable Car Clothiers TWEED COAT 44R us 54 eu ivy trad prep 44


GISIGER Lausanne Switzerland BESPOKE TWEED COAT 44R us 54eu custom wool 44 


SOUTHWICK Van Boven TWEED SACK COAT 40S us 50c eu ivy prep trad 40 s


NORTON & WILSON italy THROAT LATCH TWEED COAT 42R us 52 eu 42 r 


POLO Ralph Lauren COVERT TWILL COAT 44 L us 54L paddock italy wool blue label


$2000 PAUL STUART nyc germany BLUE FLANNEL LONG COAT Sz Large


$600 BROOKS BROTHERS x ALDEN SHELL CORDOVAN LOAFERS 10 C horween leathe


Auctions close Sunday 10 PM EST. Nearly every piece has a low BIN so you can grab them right away. If you don't someone else may!

Find them all here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Hardiw1

LE fair isle vest


----------



## jwooten

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-VINTAGE-MOD-Brooks-Brothers-Gray-VESTED-3-Piece-3-BTN-Wool-Suit-Sz-42L-SLIM-/280824830629?pt=US_CSA_MC_Suits&hash=item416276daa5#ht_980wt_1187 Someone buy this so I'm not tempted.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

One of you smaller trads should pick this up: Vintage LL Bean Field Sweater, size small.

No bids with 15 hours to go.


----------



## tallclay

This showed up on eBay in my size but before I pull the trigger, I wanted to throw out a question to the better-informed members of the forum. 

To my eye, this is clearly an orphaned suit coat, yet I don't recall ever seeing a suit from BB that was half-lined like this one is. The fabric says suit coat to me as well.

Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Patrick06790

Yes, it's a suit coat, and yes, BB has partially-lined suits. I prefer them, in fact.


----------



## tallclay

Patrick06790 said:


> Yes, it's a suit coat, and yes, BB has partially-lined suits. I prefer them, in fact.


Thanks, Patrick. Any clue as to its vintage? It has a plain center vent and two-button sleeves.


----------



## Patrick06790

tallclay said:


> Thanks, Patrick. Any clue as to its vintage? It has a plain center vent and two-button sleeves.


Need to see the tags to make an educated guess.


----------



## The Rambler

I had that suit in the 80s.


----------



## ATL

I've got some stuff ending soon including a pretty sweet vintage Jos Bank blazer, a Caruso lambswool/cashmere SC and a vintage woolrich wool jacket that is NICE. No bids yet on anything.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## jwooten

ATL said:


> I've got some stuff ending soon including a pretty sweet vintage Jos Bank blazer, a Caruso lambswool/cashmere SC and a vintage woolrich wool jacket that is NICE. No bids yet on anything.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


Can't believe you haven't gotten more bites on that blazer.


----------



## wacolo

wrong thread nm


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Kinda cool vintage (seller says 50s) BB wool long sleeved polo shirt by Allen Solly.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Does anyone know if this eBay seller is a member of AAAC or SF? He or she has something I am interested in but it's more money than I would want to deal with via a broker from here (in case the deal fell apart), so I would prefer to contact the seller directly but I'm not a member of eBay.

Thanks.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ No idea.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I don't think any of us are that attractive.


----------



## leisureclass

Wife who likes trad?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
Shetland made her jumpers and the devil made her features?


----------



## jwooten

If anyone is looking for some Camp Mocs. NOS Eastlands that could be had for a steal. 

Look suspiciously like the Made in Maine Eastland Camp Moc.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 190 listings this week...are these closing TONIGHT!*

Dear Folks:

A great selection of b/d oxford shirts and Southwick & bespoke tweeds closing tonight.

NWT $375 TRUZZI Italy LAVENDER B/D OXFORD SHIRT 38 cm 15 in cotton


NWT $375 TRUZZI Italy TAN OXFORD b/d SHIRT cotton new in size 15 and 15.5


Size 15

Size 15.5

PAUL STUART ny SOUTHWICK COLOR TWEED COAT 42 S us 52c eu wool 42 s 


SOUTHWICK Cable Car Clothiers TWEED COAT 44R us 54 eu ivy trad prep 44


GISIGER Lausanne Switzerland BESPOKE TWEED COAT 44R us 54eu custom wool 44 


SOUTHWICK Van Boven TWEED SACK COAT 40S us 50c eu ivy prep trad 40 s


PREP TRAD colorful PLAID WOOL VEST sz 38 us 48 eu or sz Small


$2000 PAUL STUART nyc germany BLUE FLANNEL LONG COAT Sz Large


$600 BROOKS BROTHERS x ALDEN SHELL CORDOVAN LOAFERS 10 C horween leathe


Auctions close Sunday 10 PM EST. Nearly every piece has a low BIN so you can grab them right away. If you don't someone else may!

Find them all here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html[/QUOTE]


----------



## ballmouse

Brooks Brothers shoes 13D
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9407741

Brooks Brothers shoes 12.5D
https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9407898


----------



## Pully

Long-sleeved Hathaway Madras shirt, size XL-ish, with a $35 BIN with shipping:


----------



## jwooten

I have a Cooper and Roe shetland in a nice teal and can vouch that it's a great fit, medium weight shetland. If this auction goes for under $15. It would be a nice catch. 




And a Shawl Cardigan from Pringle( these seem to be the rage this season. )


----------



## ATL

I've posted 9.5 D Alden 4 BB shell cordovan tassel loafers and some J Press wool pants, size 40ish (among other non-trad things ((check out that SWEET lubiam SC, which I really wish was my size))).

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Ivy_League_Vintage

Re: For Sale -
Good morning!* My etsy store, The Ivy League Shop, stocks vintage trad menswear.* I hope that you will stop in and take a look -- new items are added daily.* Here's a link to the shop:


----------



## jwooten

"HOLY Madras Batman"! This is quite a gem. Anyone have some input on the vintage of this jacket? I've never seen or heard of the "Summer Authentic" line from BB. Measurements look more like a 44R than a 42 as the listing suggests.


----------



## mack11211

*CLEARANCE SALE -- 40% off over 100 items -- plus dozens of new auctions*

This week: Over 100 BIN listings are marked down to sell -- all are 40% off! This includes ties, shirts, shoes, pants, sport coats, blazers, sweaters, outerwear and more. Among the price chops:

$600 BROOKS BROTHERS x ALDEN SHELL CORDOVAN LOAFERS 10 C horween leathe


$2000 PAUL STUART nyc germany BLUE FLANNEL LONG COAT Sz Large


And among this week's auctions

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad WHITE OXFORD SHIRT 17 34 us 43 eu


POLO Ralph Lauren BROWN & TAN TWEED TROUSERS 30 us 46 eu cotton wool


POLO Ralph Lauren Italy WINDOWPANE PLAID FLANNEL PANTS 30 us 46 eu


OXXFORD CLOTHES mtm FAWNSKIN FLANNEL COAT 40 XL 40xl


PAUL STUART ny SOUTHWICK COLOR TWEED COAT 42 S us 52c eu wool 42 s


All auctions -- and the sale-- end Sunday 10PM EST.

Find them all here:


----------



## Pugin

Awesome green/brown windowpane tweed Oxxford:


----------



## leisureclass

Tropical Leatherman surcingle: https://www.etsy.com/listing/934362...age=0&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## Hardiw1

Someone please save this BB madras from this guy.

https://etsy.me/wTe5eA


----------



## TweedyDon

Hardiw1 said:


> Someone please save this BB madras from this guy.
> 
> https://etsy.me/wTe5eA


Looks like he needs more than Spring!


----------



## Hardiw1

Im actually tempted by this. It is my measurements, what are thoughts on the lapel size?


----------



## TweedyDon

Hardiw1 said:


> Im actually tempted by this. It is my measurements, what are thoughts on the lapel size?


The lapels look fine to me--I say rescue it!


----------



## Taken Aback

Would it help if the seller threatened to burn it if it didn't sell?


----------



## andy b.

Hardiw1 said:


> Someone please save this BB madras from this guy.
> 
> https://etsy.me/wTe5eA


Did one of you guys buy this yet? If I keep looking at it, you know it's going to end up at my house.

Andy B.


----------



## Vector Sum

Check out the preppy awesomeness of these new old stock Murray's Toggery Shop embroidered pants.

Pink with green whales


Navy with green frogs.


----------



## Hardiw1

andy b. said:


> Did one of you guys buy this yet? If I keep looking at it, you know it's going to end up at my house.
> 
> Andy B.


Haha, nope, not me at least. As far a I know it's still in the hands of that guy quietly screaming for help.


----------



## ballmouse

Rodex Overcoat

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9506962


----------



## closerlook

FYI
it would appear someone just robbed a brooks brothers and listed a million and one shell cordovan shoes on ebay. search alden and specify newly listed and they show up. you might get lucky and find your size.


----------



## firedancer

^ did anyone else see the LWs in size 6.5 going for over $900. Gotta love the Japanese market!


----------



## andcounting

Anybody know anything about these?:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

jwooten said:


> If anyone is looking for some Camp Mocs. NOS Eastlands that could be had for a steal.
> 
> Look suspiciously like the Made in Maine Eastland Camp Moc.


Does anybody know how these Eastlands fit? Run large or small? I'm curious.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Mississippi Mud said:


> Does anybody know how these Eastlands fit? Run large or small? I'm curious.


No to the fit, but they look to be the same as the ones that were "specially made" for Gilt.com two or three weeks ago. Price was $89 I believe and shoe was imported.


----------



## hookem12387

This great jacket from Cable Car Clothiers, by way of AlanC is back for sale. It's too small for me. Just want to get my money back on it, so *$45. *One of the coolest jackets I've seen, I really wish it fit. I'm going to guestimate a sz 38 on this (marked a 40r, but after wearing it I think my estimation is more accurate).


----------



## mack11211

*40% off clearance continues, plus BB OCBD, Paul Stuart cashmere, and more (180 items)*

Dear Folks:

Over at Mack11211, the 40 % off clearance continues on dozens of trad items.

At the same time, many attractive items are at auction as well, including these:

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad WHITE OXFORD SHIRT 17 34 us 43 eu


Lot of TWO 2 BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY merino WOOL TURTLENECK SWEATER S size L


$500 PAUL STUART scotland BURGUNDY CASHMERE T-NECK SWEATER size Large


POLO Ralph Lauren BROWN & TAN TWEED TROUSERS 30 us 46 eu cotton wool


POLO Ralph Lauren Italy WINDOWPANE PLAID FLANNEL PANTS 30 us 46 eu


PAUL STUART ny SOUTHWICK COLOR TWEED COAT 42 S us 52c eu wool 42 s


POLO Ralph Lauren England BLACK PEBBLEGRAIN LONGWINGS 11.5 D us crockett & jones


POLO Ralph Lauren England BROWN SUEDE CHUKKA BOOTS 12 D us crockett & jones


The 40% off sale ends when the auctions end, 10 PM Sunday night EST.

Find all the listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## closerlook

firedancer said:


> ^ did anyone else see the LWs in size 6.5 going for over $900. Gotta love the Japanese market!


first off all, wtf? wow.

second of all... and my RAVELLO lhs in 7.5 D can't even sell for LESS than retail, new in box.

geez

i don't know who hitch-n-post is but, however she/he gets all of these aldens all the time, she/he makes a fortune.


----------



## srivats

hookem12387 said:


> This great jacket from Cable Car Clothiers, by way of AlanC is back for sale. It's too small for me. Just want to get my money back on it, so *$45. *One of the coolest jackets I've seen, I really wish it fit. I'm going to guestimate a sz 38 on this (marked a 40r, but after wearing it I think my estimation is more accurate).


I'll take those Hookem! Sent you a PM.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

M Go Crimson said:


> No to the fit, but they look to be the same as the ones that were "specially made" for Gilt.com two or three weeks ago. Price was $89 I believe and shoe was imported.


Thanks. Thus endeth my curiosity.


----------



## MrZipper

Brooks Brothers DB Tweed topcoat, 40R


----------



## hookem12387

hookem12387 said:


> This great jacket from Cable Car Clothiers, by way of AlanC is back for sale. It's too small for me. Just want to get my money back on it, so *$45. *One of the coolest jackets I've seen, I really wish it fit. I'm going to guestimate a sz 38 on this (marked a 40r, but after wearing it I think my estimation is more accurate).


Jacket is *sold* . Not sure why I can't edit


----------



## Carson Connor

*Brooks Cordovan slip ons*

These look nice and a decent price! Shoe trees and shoe bags come with the sale. Just not my size, ....wish they were!!!


----------



## Ekphrastic

This is really short notice, but there's an auction for a Gfeller leather surveyer's case that's over in an hour. Gfeller has been mentioned on the forum as an excellent source of leather goods, and, even though this case has some water-staining, it'd be great. I'd get it if I didn't have a leather bag on the way. 

Just do a search for "Gfeller"; it's not a very common search term, and you'll find it right away.


----------



## andcounting

Some spring/summer items:

Press Poplin Jacket



BB Poplin Sack



BB Chambray Sack


----------



## Vector Sum

This one isn't bargin priced, but it sure is a lot of fun. A J. Press cotton madras sport coat/dinner jacket offered at a Buy It Now price of $165. It is shawl collared, one button single breasted, and has self-faced buttons. It is a 39L.


----------



## catside

Vector Sum said:


> This one isn't bargin priced, but it sure is a lot of fun. A J. Press cotton madras sport coat/dinner jacket offered at a Buy It Now price of $165. It is shawl collared, one button single breasted, and has self-faced buttons. It is a 39L.


Especially if you think that I have passed that jacket in GW for a princely sum of 9.99.


----------



## bigwordprof

These aren't so trad-ish but I in losing weight and doing away with them they will be replaced with such. Some very nice big and tall (18.5x37) BB non-irons, some worn only twice or thrice.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/kyle4655/m..._trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 180 listings this week...and a 50% off sale!*

Auctions this week include a BB OCBD and some lovely flat front corduroy pants from Hickey Freeman and Edgar Pomeroy, a bespoke house in Atlanta.

There are also some wonderful shoes and gloves.

The 50% off sale is the last of the season for some winter items. Nearly 100 listings are included. The sale runs till 8PM Monday EST, so those at work in California can catch it.

The auctions end Sunday night 11 PM EST. This is one hour later than usual due to pre-set term auctions hitting Daylight Savings Time.

Among the tastier auctions this week:

PAUL STUART England SILK lined MOCHETTO CALFSKIN GLOVES sz 9 or Large


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad WHITE OXFORD SHIRT 17 34 us 43 eu


Lot of TWO 2 BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY merino WOOL TURTLENECK SWEATER S size L


$500 PAUL STUART scotland BURGUNDY CASHMERE T-NECK SWEATER size Large


$600 EDGAR POMEROY bespoke GRAY CORDUROY PANTS 38 us 54 eu atlanta custom


$275 HICKEY FREEMAN Italy TOBACCO BROWN CORDUROY PANTS 38 us 54 eu flat front


POLO Ralph Lauren England BLACK PEBBLEGRAIN LONGWINGS 11.5 D us crockett & jones


POLO Ralph Lauren England BROWN SUEDE CHUKKA BOOTS 12 D us crockett & jones


PAUL STUART Stuart's Choice COGNAC CALF OXFORD SHOES 9 EE extra wide


Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim imperial unmarked shell cordovan, 8D, reheeled. Not particularly cheap, but condition looks better than average.


----------



## Cardinals5

More Florsheim imperial unmarked shell cordovan lwbs, 9.5B, black


----------



## Pugin

NOS Crockett & Jones horror shoes:


----------



## hookem12387

Pugin said:


> NOS Crockett & Jones horror shoes:


Kenneth Cole Reaction x Crockett and Jones? eesh


----------



## leisureclass

Bargain for a 41 or 42L: https://www.etsy.com/listing/951204...age=0&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


----------



## jwooten

leisureclass said:


> Bargain for a 41 or 42L: https://www.etsy.com/listing/951204...age=0&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage


The sleeve measurements are suspect though. It's a bit of a risk, but I have this exact jacket in a brown herringbone and it's very nice. 24 inch sleeves are rather short for a 41L.


----------



## leisureclass

Yeah I didn't notice that, good call. I suppose the previous owner must have had little T Rex arms...


----------



## jwooten

Seems this poor soul has decided to give up his worldly possessions. Selling Multiple pairs of Alden, of note are some nice ravello shell cap toes in 11E. Even if you aren't 10.5 to 11 take a look, if the listings are truthful the seller has a hell of a shoe habit.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/arkangel8373/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 180 listings this week...*

Dear Folks:

Many trad items this week, including several pair of loafers including one pair of shell cordovan from Alden.

Starting prices are low, with no reserve. Most items have Buy It Now setting, so they may go at any time.

Shipping in the US is always free. Shipping to Canada is often as well, and shipping to other parts of the world is correspondingly discounted.

Among this week's tastiest auctions:

PAUL STUART England SILK lined MOCHETTO CALFSKIN GLOVES sz 9 or Large


LOT OF TWO (2) POLO Ralph Lauren TRAFALGAR striped BRACES suspenders england


LOT OF 6 six PAUL STUART barneys CARROT & GIBBS BOW TIES silk


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad WHITE OXFORD SHIRT 17 34 us 43 eu


Lot of TWO 2 BROOKS BROTHERS ITALY merino WOOL TURTLENECK SWEATER S size L


$500 PAUL STUART scotland BURGUNDY CASHMERE T-NECK SWEATER size Large 


$600 EDGAR POMEROY bespoke GRAY CORDUROY PANTS 38 us 54 eu atlanta custom


$275 HICKEY FREEMAN Italy TOBACCO BROWN CORDUOY PANTS 38 us 54 eu flat front


ALDEN usa SHELL CORDOVAN LOAFERS 11 c/e us 10.5 uk 44 eu


Classic $198 BROOKS BROTHERS usa BLACK PENNY LOAFER 12 D us 45 eu


EDWARD GREEN England BROGUED SLIP-ON SHOES 10 us 9.5 uk 43 eu 808 last


$300 SANDERS England BLACK SUEDE LOAFERS 8 us 7 uk goodyear welted!


Auctions this week close between 9 and 1030 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> More Florsheim imperial unmarked shell cordovan lwbs, 9.5B, black


You're supposed to notify me of these via PM, Cards... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TweedyDon

This is lovely:


----------



## Cardinals5

Insomnia tonight so a quick lap through the usual suspects for unmarked shell. Nothing dazzling or particularly hard to spot, but some rare models.

Florsheim Imperial unmarked shell monks (beat to death), 10.5D









Rare as hen's teeth - Hanover black unmarked shell ptbs (resoled). 13D (I'm not 100% positive on these)









Smallest shells I've ever seen - AE MacNeil unmarked shell, 5D









Nettleton v-cleat unmarked shells, 8C


----------



## DoghouseReilly

for a song.


----------



## maximar

https://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380296806897&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=91161627247

Unmarked shells?
9.5d Freeman.


----------



## rabidawg

maximar said:


> https://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380296806897&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=91161627247
> 
> Unmarked shells?
> 9.5d Freeman.


Not shell.


----------



## 32rollandrock

That Gloverall for less than $50 was a steal. Here's another potential steal on outerwear:



I've been looking for one of these for forever, but there never seems to be one in my size.


----------



## nerdykarim

32rollandrock said:


> That Gloverall for less than $50 was a steal. Here's another potential steal on outerwear:


I grabbed the Gloverall. Measurements made it look a lot smaller than 42, so if the measurements are correct, it should be a good fit (if not, it'll end up on the exchange). I tried to grab one of these in the fall and all of the auctions were ending at $100+

Thanks for the heads up, *DoghouseReilly*.


----------



## Pugin

Jason Gibbs coats always look great: 

It's great, by the way, to have C5 back on the forum.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

No problem, Nerdy. Glad you grabbed it. Keep me in mind if you see any 38 or 40Ls floating around. I've seen a couple this year, but they have all been way more than I felt comfortable paying for a used coat.


----------



## eye40garn

*This is a reply to thread # 6425 *Yes. I ordered a pair in burgandy on Footjoy closeout from www.golflocker.com. If you look there you might see the sole view. If you look carefully at any picture of them you will notice that the soles are slipper thin. The soles are perforated leather over a rubber insert. A local cobbler said they are resolable. So, there just isn't enough between my feet and the ground/pavement. Also, the die/finish was not filled in around the strap stitching. Fortunately, the people at Golf Locker were very accommodating about a return. So, if you are not fussy and if you don't mind thin soles, they are ok at the closeout price, but at a retail $260, absolutely not.


----------



## CMDC

A load of Turnbull and Asser and BB bow ties for $25 BIN each. You're welcome. :smile:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/cheerfulth...401646305&pt=US_Mens_Ties&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## Taken Aback

nerdykarim said:


> I grabbed the Gloverall. Measurements made it look a lot smaller than 42, so if the measurements are correct, it should be a good fit (if not, it'll end up on the exchange). I tried to grab one of these in the fall and all of the auctions were ending at $100+


It's even rarer to see one size 46/8, and they _always_ go beyond my price range.


----------



## Tilton

Not necessarily trad, but a good deal nonetheless. 



Being sold by Eljo's of Charlottesville. Saw them in the store Saturday, they're sweet.


----------



## leisureclass

Are you a 16 1/2 by 34?


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 180 listings this week...*

Are many items in the trad zone:

RACQUET AND TENNIS CLUB nyc BLAZER BUTTON SET london badge & button co


PAUL STUART England SILK lined MOCHETTO CALFSKIN GLOVES sz 9 or Large


LOT OF TWO (2) POLO Ralph Lauren TRAFALGAR striped BRACES suspenders england


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad WHITE OXFORD SHIRT 17 34 us 43 eu


$500 PAUL STUART scotland BURGUNDY CASHMERE T-NECK SWEATER size Large 


$600 EDGAR POMEROY bespoke GRAY CORDUROY PANTS 38 us 54 eu atlanta custom


$275 HICKEY FREEMAN Italy TOBACCO BROWN CORDUOY PANTS 38 us 54 eu flat front


CHIPP NYC classic trad 3b SACK SUIT 40 R brown striped worsted


Classic $198 BROOKS BROTHERS usa BLACK PENNY LOAFER 12 D us 45 eu


EDWARD GREEN England BROGUED SLIP-ON SHOES 10 us 9.5 uk 43 eu 808 last


$300 SANDERS England BLACK SUEDE LOAFERS 8 us 7 uk goodyear welted!


Remember, all auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## ballmouse

Not sure how 'trad' this is, but here is a Brooks Brothers varsity jacket:

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9628343


----------



## AlanC

(the real one). It's not a steal, but it's an absolutely fantastic coat.


----------



## CMDC

^I'm glad that's too big for me so I won't be tempted by it. Amazing coat.


----------



## ballmouse

Very nice looking Glenmac cashmere/lambswool sweater.


----------



## hookem12387

That Burberry/AF is so very cool


----------



## DoghouseReilly

New Luke Eyres scarves, in and . Both are $12.50 shipped (to me) from the UK. I bought the black and grey. It's legit; a great scarf.


----------



## MrZipper

BBGF 3/2 3-Piece Suit ~40ML/L



As usual, the pants are not long enough for me. So somebody else, please grab this!


----------



## ballmouse

Brenire (I believe made by William Lockie) sweater with shoulder patches

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=9622659


----------



## jwooten

Passing these along, because I'm looking for camp mocs and don't think I would wear them. Rancourt 11.5D 3-eye blucher moc w/lug soles.


----------



## ATL

If anyone's looking for some J. Press tweed trousers in a size 40, I just listed some. I also have a sweet old school Jos Bank Exec crimson blazer, if anyone needs an Alabama jacket for football season.

I'll be putting up other assorted non-trad things in the next few days: https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Two great 3/2 Huntingtons, both with three patch pockets. I would buy these in a second if they fit me.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Vintage Corbin spring/summer pants.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/200731294765?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_715


----------



## Bourbon

Someone please, please purchase this 44R Oxxford sport coat. It's exactly what I'm looking for at an insane price, but there is not enough fabric in the sleeves to be let out to fit me. I need to take this off my watchlist already!


----------



## Taken Aback

*If only my size you would hear nary a peep out of me, but...*

Ooh...









Anderson Little Black Watch 40R:
https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/230767669569


----------



## Pully

Nice looking blue & white madras popover, size large (25" pit-to-pit). I would be sorely tempted if it were my size.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-AUTHENIC-BLEEDING-INDIA-MADRAS-SERO-COTTON-BLUE-WHITE-PLAID-PULLOVER-SHIRT-L-/260991687820?pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&hash=item3cc4511c8c&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:101#ht_500wt_969


----------



## andcounting

A few items:

Spring blazer by southwick 40r


BB Poplin 3/2 42r


BB Olive Poplin 3/2 44


Deansgate 3 patch 3/2 Blazer 40s


----------



## Tilton

What's the deal with Deansgate? I see them all the time at goodwill but they seem cheap.


----------



## Cardinals5

The perfect summer sport coat for outdoor grilling, heading to the ballpark, hanging out at the local watering hole.

Budweiser 3/2 sack


----------



## firedancer

Oh my Cards! That is awesome! Obviously, being in St. Louis may make me a bit biased.


----------



## Taken Aback

That it's a sack is wonderful, but since darts would hurt the design, maybe not surprising.


----------



## Bandit44

What a swill jacket.


Cardinals5 said:


> The perfect summer sport coat for outdoor grilling, heading to the ballpark, hanging out at the local watering hole.
> 
> Budweiser 3/2 sack


----------



## chilton

A real steal!


----------



## straw sandals

What's curious is that he sold a similar pair just a few days ago for $400. I wonder what makes these boots $49,600 better. Also, the questions to the seller are very cute.


----------



## workthatwedo

straw sandals said:


> What's curious is that he sold a similar pair just a few days ago for $400. I wonder what makes these boots $49,600 better. Also, the questions to the seller are very cute.


And links to somewhere you can buy them for $700 new. Perhaps he owns that store he links to?


----------



## Orgetorix

Seller's Wife: You have too many shoes. Sell some, now.
Seller: But, honey - 
Seller's Wife: I want at least one pair gone next week.
Seller: Ok...

A week later - 

Seller: Sorry, honey, I put those boots up for sale but nobody bought them. Guess I'll have to keep them.


----------



## AlanC

^All you can do is try.


----------



## mediahound

Wolverine 1000 Mile boots:


----------



## Tilton

chilton said:


> A real steal!


He previously listed them at $9,999.99 and one of the questions was "please correct the price" his response: "what do you mean?"


----------



## AncientMadder

An Affordable Wardrobe just posted a bunch of 9D Aldens for sale, including some shell medallion toes for $80 and some brown suede tassel loafers.

https://anaffordablewardrobe.bigcar...burgundy-shell-cordovan-cap-toe-shoes-size-9d


----------



## ballmouse

McAdam Fair Isle Pattern Sweater XL NWT


----------



## ballmouse

Any 11Ds in NYC?


----------



## hookem12387

ballmouse said:


> Any 11Ds in NYC?


If someone gets those, let me know about the Florsheim 10.5s


----------



## Taken Aback

Feet say yes; wallet says no.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 180 listings this week...*

Are many items in the trad zone.

Among them:

NEW DRAKES London PINK FLAMINGO POCKET SQUARE handkerchief cotton silk england


RACQUET AND TENNIS CLUB nyc BLAZER BUTTON SET london badge & button co


PAUL STUART England SILK lined MOCHETTO CALFSKIN GLOVES sz 9 or Large


NEW $500 CLEVERLEY London England RUSSIA LEATHER WALLET bifold


NEW $135 BEN SILVER Charleston London GOLD CROWNS TIE silk twill 3.5"


Rare ARNYS PARIS france italy COPPER BLUE STRIPE SILK TIE 3.5"


H HERZFELD nyc GOLD SILK GRENADINE TIE 3.75" essential


NEW J. PRESS classic trad SPRING PLAID SILK TIE 3.5" Burlington knot


CHIPP usa classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER 38 R us 48 eu spring weight wool prep


BROOKS BROTHERS trad PLAID SMOKING JACKET or TUX COAT 44 S us 54c eu prep ivy


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SACK TUXEDO 40 R L us 50 L eu pure prep!


CHIPP NYC classic trad 3b SACK SUIT 40 R brown striped worsted


Classic $198 BROOKS BROTHERS usa BLACK PENNY LOAFER 12 D us 45 eu


$300 SANDERS England BLACK SUEDE LOAFERS 8 us 7 uk goodyear welted!


$619 ALDEN usa SHELL CORDOVAN LOAFERS 11 E us 10.5 uk 44 eu wide


Most listings have BIN prices and may end at any time.

Auctions end around 10 PM Sunday EST.

As always, please write with any questions you may have.

FInd them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## dkoernert

AncientMadder said:


> An Affordable Wardrobe just posted a bunch of 9D Aldens for sale, including some shell medallion toes for $80 and some brown suede tassel loafers.
> 
> https://anaffordablewardrobe.bigcar...burgundy-shell-cordovan-cap-toe-shoes-size-9d


Those didn't last long.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Do you wear your sunglasses at night?


----------



## Taken Aback

I do tend to lean towards less muted patterns, but day-glo is a bit far.


----------



## TweedyDon

Very nice 40S bespoke blazer by Wells, with a low BIN:


----------



## Taken Aback

Unlike the A-L, this is no deal, but nice to look at:

VV Blackwatch jacket 42R [$275!]

Zoom: https://i.ebayimg.com/t/Vineyard-Vines-Mens-Blackwatch-Wool-Blazer-Sport-Coat-Blue-Green-42-Reg-/00/s/MTYwMFgxNDE3/$(KGrHqZHJDgE9dPT-UIYBPd97qlzvg~~60_57.JPG


----------



## Tilton

not the tradliest, but pretty awesome


----------



## catside

Shameful self promotion. My listing. Reasonable discount to AAAC members of course.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Blackwatch: The NeverEnding Story*









J Crew BW jacket (XL/44) $28/$42 BIN
https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/160781116234









Flusser Madras 46L NWT $25/$80 BIN
https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/280860949406


----------



## Topsider

Since they've been discussed here recently, here's a pair of Belgians for <$200, and in my size, too (10.5W).


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> Flusser Madras 46L NWT $25/$80 BIN
> https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/160781116234


Does that Flusser Madras say "Made in China"...?


----------



## 32rollandrock

I wouldn't be surprised. I have a thrifted Flusser SC made-in-China that's pretty good and fits me perfectly.



sbdivemaster said:


> Does that Flusser Madras say "Made in China"...?


----------



## Taken Aback

Apologies for posting the same link twice (Fixed it).

I notice the Flusser has a bid, yet the BIN is still available. Was that always possible? I seem to remember a bid being something that disabled the BIN option.









50R BW vest from Eddie Bauer: https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/270950076397


----------



## rabidawg

Taken Aback said:


> Apologies for posting the same link twice (Fixed it).
> 
> I notice the Flusser has a bid, yet the BIN is still available. Was that always possible? I seem to remember a bid being something that disabled the BIN option.


In clothing/shoes, the BIN is available until bidding reaches half the BIN price, I believe. In other categories, the BIN goes away upon the first bid.


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

Most, if not all, the Flusser stuff that is made in China is for his Stein Mart line.



32rollandrock said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. I have a thrifted Flusser SC made-in-China that's pretty good and fits me perfectly.


----------



## Tilton

rabidawg said:


> In clothing/shoes, the BIN is available until bidding reaches half the BIN price, I believe. In other categories, the BIN goes away upon the first bid.


Is this universally true? I remember selling a ski shell on ebay about a year ago and I wasn't watching closely but I thought bidding got within $50 or so of the BIN and then it sold BIN ($350, so it was well over half). Has this changed, or was I just unobservant?


----------



## leisureclass

Shell Alden 563s - 110 BIN (size 10):


----------



## jwooten

Anybody need some white tie? 


This is also a really cool casual jacket.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

vintage BB formal shirt w detachable collars:





can anyone possible think of a joke about this unstructured hemp J.Press jacket:


----------



## TweedyDon

jwooten said:


> This is also a really cool casual jacket.


Very, very tempting!


----------



## leisureclass

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> can anyone possible think of a joke about this unstructured hemp J.Press jacket:


For all their Snoop Dogg/Phishead clientele...


----------



## efdll

can anyone possible think of a joke about this unstructured hemp J.Press jacket:
[/QUOTE]

Do the surgeon's cuffs make it medicinal?


----------



## rabidawg

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> can anyone possible think of a joke about this unstructured hemp J.Press jacket:


Nice roll?


----------



## Yuca

Far out man.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 190 listings this week...*

This week:

Many items in the trad zone.

Among them:

RACQUET AND TENNIS CLUB nyc BLAZER BUTTON SET london badge & button co


PAUL STUART England SILK lined MOCHETTO CALFSKIN GLOVES sz 9 or Large


NEW $500 CLEVERLEY London England RUSSIA LEATHER WALLET bifold


NEW J. PRESS classic trad SPRING PLAID SILK TIE 3.5" Burlington knot


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 15 33 us 39 eu 


POLO Ralph Lauren BOLD SUMMER STRIPE SHIRT 16 in 41 cm or sz L curham model


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad YELLOW STRIPE SEERSUCKER SHIRT 16.5 in 42 cm


$400 POLO Ralph Lauren italy BLUE STRIPED LINEN TROUSERS 38 us 54 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS trad PLAID SMOKING JACKET or TUX COAT 44 S us 54c eu prep ivy


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SACK TUXEDO 40 R L us 50 L eu pure prep!


CHIPP NYC classic trad 3b SACK SUIT 40 R brown striped worsted


Classic $198 BROOKS BROTHERS usa BLACK PENNY LOAFER 12 D us 45 eu


$300 SANDERS England BLACK SUEDE LOAFERS 8 us 7 uk goodyear welted!


NEW & LINGWOOD poulsen skone JODPHUR BOOTS 8 us 7 uk 41 eu england


Superb CARMINA spain SUEDE OXFORD SHOES 9.5 us 43 eu goodyear welted


Most listings have BIN prices and may end at any time.

Auctions end around 10 PM Sunday EST.

As always, please write with any questions you may have.

FInd them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> I notice the Flusser has a bid, yet the BIN is still available. Was that always possible? I seem to remember a bid being something that disabled the BIN option.


This was definitely the way it used to be; I avoid feeBay now, but I tried looking into the new BIN policy and never got a straight answer. The best I could find is that it's something feeBay has been messing around with for a while now.


----------



## concealed

I have sold items on Ebay at auction higher than the original BIN. Only happened a couple times, but it made me chuckle.


----------



## Taken Aback

jwooten said:


> This is also a really cool casual jacket.


I love that.


----------



## Taken Aback

Also: Not a deal, but interesting:

https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/370604343585

I never knew green label RL aimed as high as a madras jacket. Considering how low-end the label is, and the stores that carry it, who would buy it?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

efdll said:


> can anyone possible think of a joke about this unstructured hemp J.Press jacket:


Do the surgeon's cuffs make it medicinal?[/QUOTE]



rabidawg said:


> Nice roll?


well played.


----------



## Topsider

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Do the surgeon's cuffs make it medicinal?


Well, they do allow you to roll your own.

That jacket is smokin.'


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Topsider said:


> Well, they do allow you to roll your own.
> 
> That jacket is smokin.'


:biggrin:


----------



## Topsider

Taken Aback said:


> Also: Not a deal, but interesting:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/370604343585
> 
> I never knew green label RL aimed as high as a madras jacket. Considering how low-end the label is, and the stores that carry it, who would buy it?


Somebody refresh my memory...it's: Chaps < Lauren < Polo by RL < Purple Label, right? Rugby is in a league of its own.


----------



## Taken Aback

Pretty on target. American Living is a bit better than Chaps and green label, or was, but it's a dead brand now. IIRC, Black label would also be higher than Purple, and RRL is in there somewhere too.


----------



## Taken Aback

I'm not sure the item image helps this auction:

https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/320888321377


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Taken Aback said:


> I'm not sure the item image helps this auction:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/320888321377


Are you kidding? Mid-'90s Marky Mark is the best reason to pay something close to three times as much as Eliza B. charges for a ribbon belt.


----------



## jbierce

Is it just me or are these sleeves crazy short?


----------



## sbdivemaster

jbierce said:


> Is it just me or are these sleeves crazy short?


Kinda freakish.


----------



## Titus_A

jbierce said:


> Is it just me or are these sleeves crazy short?


Just perfect for my plan to go as "Wilhelm II in Exile" for Halloween this year.


----------



## Starch

concealed said:


> I have sold items on Ebay at auction higher than the original BIN. Only happened a couple times, but it made me chuckle.


I don't know about clothes, but it happens with some other sorts of items of the sort where it's fairly common for a seller not to understand an item's value. I saw a vintage microphone with a BIN under a $100 go for over a thousand.

Of course, it only happens if you also have an initial bidder who removes the BIN by being foolish enough to think he's going to get it for an auction price lower than the BIN price.


----------



## Taken Aback

It's not always foolish, though. Barring a shill bidder, it can happen. What's worse are sellers who add the Make Offer option and don't accept any.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I also think many bidders are just unaware.
I've been buying on ebay since jr high and only a few months ago learned that the BIN disappears when the bid goes over half the BIN


----------



## Pully

You know, when I see an item with a BIN below the market rate, I'll often put in a bid to eliminate the BIN option. I'm almost always eventually outbid, and the bidding frequently goes over the (now missing) BIN value. I think of it as a favor to the seller.


----------



## skefferz

efdll said:


> On the HF flight coat, its provenance is Woolf Brothers, which was the trad store in Tampa, FL of the 50s and 60s.


Let me correct this. Tampa had the Wolf Brothers. Kansas City had the Woolf Brothers.


----------



## sbdivemaster

For the mini-Trad:


----------



## hookem12387

Pully said:


> You know, when I see an item with a BIN below the market rate, I'll often put in a bid to eliminate the BIN option. I'm almost always eventually outbid, and the bidding frequently goes over the (now missing) BIN value. I think of it as a favor to the seller.


 Delete post, ban user. Killing the steals!


----------



## Taken Aback

Or a troll. You be the judge.


----------



## efdll

skefferz said:


> Let me correct this. Tampa had the Wolf Brothers. Kansas City had the Woolf Brothers.


I stand corrected.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Pully said:


> You know, when I see an item with a BIN below the market rate, I'll often put in a bid to eliminate the BIN option. I'm almost always eventually outbid, and the bidding frequently goes over the (now missing) BIN value. I think of it as a favor to the seller.


That's very noble. Do you also tip off thrift store management when they're selling vintage sack jackets for 10% of market value?
I'd hate for anyone to get a deal.


----------



## Topsider

Pully said:


> You know, when I see an item with a BIN below the market rate, I'll often put in a bid to eliminate the BIN option. I'm almost always eventually outbid, and the bidding frequently goes over the (now missing) BIN value. I think of it as a favor to the seller.


What's the point in screwing somebody else out of a deal? The seller listed the item for what they considered to be a fair price. If the item sells for the BIN price, everyone's happy.

Mind your own business.


----------



## Pully

Before you guys get the pitchforks sharpened up, I'd like to point out that there's a non-negligible chance that I will actually win these auctions--it probably happens 15-20% of the time, though I'm looking at a fairly tiny set of examples--so I only do this to auctions that I would actually like to win (my size, I'd wear it, etc.), though not at the full BIN, deal it may be. I'm certainly not ruining every deal I see on principle. And, if you troll through my posting history, you'll notice that I occasionally do post the stuff that won't fit right here.



Topsider said:


> What's the point in screwing somebody else out of a deal? The seller listed the item for what they considered to be a fair price. If the item sells for the BIN price, everyone's happy.
> 
> Mind your own business.


----------



## Topsider

Pully said:


> I'm certainly not ruining every deal I see on principle.


But, that's what you implied.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 220 listings this week...*

This week:

Many items in the trad zone.

Among them:

RACQUET AND TENNIS CLUB nyc BLAZER BUTTON SET london badge & button co


PAUL STUART England SILK lined MOCHETTO CALFSKIN GLOVES sz 9 or Large


NEW $500 CLEVERLEY London England RUSSIA LEATHER WALLET bifold


TORINO bold RED POLKA DOT SILK BRACES suspenders leather fittings


NEW J. PRESS classic trad SPRING PLAID SILK TIE 3.5" Burlington knot


POLO Ralph Lauren SQUARE END SILK KNIT TIE 2.75"


LOT OF THREE (3) PAUL STUART England vintage SILK REPP STRIPE TIES 3" 


NEW nwt $145 BEN SILVER England BLUE BROWN PINK STRIPE TIE 3.5" 


NEW $195 ARNYS paris france OLIVE GOLD STRIPE TIE 3.5" ben silver NWT 


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 15 33 us 39 eu 


POLO Ralph Lauren BOLD SUMMER STRIPE SHIRT 16 in 41 cm or sz L curham model


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad YELLOW STRIPE SEERSUCKER SHIRT 16.5 in 42 cm


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SACK TUXEDO 40 R L us 50 L eu pure prep!


CHIPP NYC classic trad 3b SACK SUIT 40 R brown striped worsted


Classic $198 BROOKS BROTHERS usa BLACK PENNY LOAFER 12 D us 45 eu


$300 SANDERS England BLACK SUEDE LOAFERS 8 us 7 uk goodyear welted!


NEW & LINGWOOD poulsen skone JODPHUR BOOTS 8 us 7 uk 41 eu england


Most listings have BIN prices and may end at any time.

Auctions end around 10 PM Sunday EST.

As always, please write with any questions you may have.

FInd them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Doctor Damage

Here's a very interesting and unique vintage Burberry trenchcoat from a seller in the UK (). Size is 42 and though the seller calls it "long" the measurements suggest to me a Regular length. It appears to be made of bedford cord, which means it will be tough. The seller assures me the coat has not smells or odours. Might be worth a look for someone who wants something truly unique. See the photo of the back of the collar for a closeup of the cloth.


----------



## Dr. D

Here's a real classic: A J. Press jacket with PRINCETON on the label. I think Press closed the Princeton shop when WWII started and all the workers were called off to serve their country, so this is 70+ years old now:


----------



## catside

*Old Gant, New with Tags Suit*
3/2 sack gray flannel
Seller is a forum member and I'm sure he would cut a deal off eBay. I bought from him before.
Wish it was my size. *added_it's on thrift exchange now*

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140742403405
*added_it's on thrift exchange now*


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^That is a gorgeous suit.


----------



## CMDC

Somebody please buy this and put me out of my misery. The shoulders are a inch too big otherwise I'd have this by now. And I still may be tempted. Seems like an amazing piece.



Dr. D said:


> Here's a real classic: A J. Press jacket with PRINCETON on the label. I think Press closed the Princeton shop when WWII started and all the workers were called off to serve their country, so this is 70+ years old now:


----------



## C. Sharp

I think I need more pictures. The fact that it has 5 percent synthetic fibers and that Far East J. Press gets marked with the old Princeton label, I can not make the judgment that it is 70 year old yet.


----------



## hookem12387

ok if there my size maybe I have to bid...


----------



## rabidawg

hookem12387 said:


> These Aldens aren't super hidden or anything, but they _may_ be shell. A little hard to tell from the pictures
> 
> Size 10. Now if you get them cheap, they turn out to be shell, and are really more of a 10.5, you're obligated to pass them on to me.


They are definitely shell (model 986) and would probably fit a size 10.5 if they are marked 10 (Van last).


----------



## 32rollandrock

Never buy if the shoulders aren't right. Doesn't matter if it's a Pressidential for five bucks. It'll never work for you.

Hope that helps.



CMDC said:


> Somebody please buy this and put me out of my misery. The shoulders are a inch too big otherwise I'd have this by now. And I still may be tempted. Seems like an amazing piece.


----------



## Taken Aback

Another Flusser Madras 46R:


----------



## andcounting

Corbin poplin sack suit.


----------



## Tilton

Taken Aback said:


> Another Flusser Madras 46R:


Interesting so many of these have popped up. They are $49.99 at Steinmart right now.


----------



## firedancer

And what are you doing in steinmart?


----------



## Tilton

firedancer said:


> And what are you doing in steinmart?


Buying undershirts and and a disposable pocket square for the horse races on Saturday (it will be soaked in bourbon or lost by 3 PM... no sense losing one I really like!). Truth be told, they have some of the best deals on socks and underwear from brands like Calvin Klein or PRL. I do always check out other stuff while I'm there. Once, they had a Vineyard Vines blue blazer for around half price. Shame I'm not a 40S.


----------



## Titus_A

Tilton said:


> Interesting so many of these have popped up. They are $49.99 at Steinmart right now.


Yes, do take note: if there's OTR stuff with Flusser's name in it, it's likely the line of made-for-Steinmart goods licensed to use his name. And it is a decent place to buy inexpensive socks and underwear. Like TJ Max, they have something surprising from time to time.


----------



## ArtVandalay

My 36" trouser inseam does me in again. That jacket matches my measurements to a 't'.



andcounting said:


> Corbin poplin sack suit.


----------



## Sir Cingle

A seller is offering what appears to be the exact same suede Harrington jacket from the Andover Shop on Ebay and Etsy concurrently:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/98313816/the-andover-shop-fine-suede-windbreaker?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=andover+shop&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


----------



## hookem12387

^^ I had that exact jacket, sold to me by AlanC and then passed along here when it was too small. It's an awesome, awesome jacket. If that's your size, grab it


----------



## Cardinals5

Florsheim imperial venetians in what appears to be (I'm not positive) black shell cordovan, 9.5C (they look like the late 1990s re-issue of the shell venetians). I have a pair of these in burgundy and they fit true to size.


----------



## rabidawg

NWOB Brooks English (likely Cheaney) wingtip bals. Size 9.5. ~$80 shipped.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-BROOKS-ENGLISH-BROOKS-BROTHERS-WING-TIP-DRESS-SHOES-Mens-9-5-Black-Leather-/190671402532?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item2c64e6b624&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:102#ht_500wt_1416


----------



## ATL

I just listed some killer Alden wingtips with a lug sole. 11.5 D. Low starting price.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?item=120903607041&viewitem=&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## rabidawg

Alden for BB, full-strap, black calf loafers in 10D. Look to be very lightly worn. $50 BIN.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BROOKS-BROTHERS-Mens-Casual-Leather-Dress-Shoes-Size-10-D-Made-USA-/221011115612?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item337549fe5c&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:101#ht_2428wt_1167


----------



## sbdivemaster

If you're into LL Bean Norwegian sweaters, XLT:



Jump on that!


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 220 listings this week...*

Are countless trad items, including newly listed springweight coats from Brooks -- including Golden Fleece!

Among them:

RACQUET AND TENNIS CLUB nyc BLAZER BUTTON SET london badge & button co


PAUL STUART England SILK lined MOCHETTO CALFSKIN GLOVES sz 9 or Large


NEW $500 CLEVERLEY London England RUSSIA LEATHER WALLET bifold


TORINO bold RED POLKA DOT SILK BRACES suspenders leather fittings


NEW J. PRESS classic trad SPRING PLAID SILK TIE 3.5" Burlington knot


POLO Ralph Lauren SQUARE END SILK KNIT TIE 2.75"


LOT OF THREE (3) PAUL STUART England vintage SILK REPP STRIPE TIES 3" 


NEW $195 ARNYS paris france OLIVE GOLD STRIPE TIE 3.5" ben silver NWT 


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 15 33 us 39 eu 


POLO Ralph Lauren BOLD SUMMER STRIPE SHIRT 16 in 41 cm or sz L curham model


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad YELLOW STRIPE SEERSUCKER SHIRT 16.5 in 42 cm


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad WASH n WEAR SEERUCKER sack COAT 40R us 50 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS GOLDEN FLEECE essential BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 R us 52 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SACK TUXEDO 40 R L us 50 L eu pure prep!


CHIPP NYC classic trad 3b SACK SUIT 40 R brown striped worsted


Classic $198 BROOKS BROTHERS usa BLACK PENNY LOAFER 12 D us 45 eu


NEW & LINGWOOD poulsen skone JODPHUR BOOTS 8 us 7 uk 41 eu england


Most listings have BIN prices and may end at any time.

Auctions end around 10 PM Sunday EST.

As always, please write with any questions you may have.

FInd them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## jwooten

Any 9.5D's need a beefroll? Shoes look to be in good shape, not alden , but oak street bootmakers have some good reviews here.


----------



## workthatwedo

Here are a couple things I just listed. Feel free to check out my other stuff too (HSM sport coat, some shirts, women's Burberry coat).

Trafalgar Leather & Tan Woven Fabric Belt Size 34 (brass could use some cleaning)

Allen Edmonds McAllister Wingtip Oxford in Black Calf Size 12 D (some cracking in the broguing)

Alden Tassel Moccasin in Burgundy Calf Size 8.5 D (well-worn)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alden-Tassel-Moccasin-Loafer-8-1-2-B-D-Burgundy-Leather-663-Aberdeen-Last-8-5-/130688274075?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item1e6da0ce9b


----------



## rabidawg

workthatwedo said:


> Alden Tassel Moccasin in Burgundy Calf Size 8.5 B


FYI, those are actually D width.


----------



## workthatwedo

rabidawg said:


> FYI, those are actually D width. They are also a (non-Alden) half-resole job and look to be pretty well worn.


gracias!


----------



## rabidawg

workthatwedo said:


> gracias!


Since the eBay listing was just edited with that information, I'm assuming now that the listing you posted is yours. If it is, that's fine. But you should really disclose that when posting.


----------



## workthatwedo

rabidawg said:


> Since the eBay listing was just edited with that information, I'm assuming now that the listing you posted is yours. If it is, that's fine. But you should really disclose that when posting.


doh! You're really too fast for my post and edit and re-edit style. I am dialing it in with your suggestions though so please keep them coming!

P.S. Howdy neighbor?


----------



## rabidawg

workthatwedo said:


> doh! You're really too fast for my post and edit and re-edit style. I am dialing it in with your suggestions though so please keep them coming!


My only other suggestion is that, if anyone out there needs to build goodwill with his trad wife, he would be well-served to consider the red Burberry ladies coat you have listed. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## workthatwedo

rabidawg said:


> My only other suggestion is that, if anyone out there needs to build goodwill with his trad wife, he would be well-served to consider the red Burberry ladies coat you have listed. :icon_smile_wink:


I didn't even think to include that.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Aquascutum Kingsgate trenchcoat, 100% cotton, make in the UK, in a pleasant green colour. Doesn't post a size but a 19.5" chest suggests a size 38 to me. Worth a look, especially since the company is circling the drain.


----------



## Cardinals5

Vintage French Shriner "Collegians" black pebble grain pennies with v-cleat, 7.5E


----------



## Taken Aback

BB Patch Madras 46R

https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/310397624985


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 210 listings this week...*

THis week, a great deal of bespoke from Huntsman, Anderson & Sheppard, Helman and more.

But in the trad zone I offer a fine selection of blazers and sport coats, including these:

Starting bids are low. Most have low Buy It Now prices so they may go at any time.

Free domestic shipping is always included.

$1200 PAUL STUART springweight NAVY BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54L samuelsohn canada

SULKA St Andrews Italy BLUE BLAZER 46 us 56 eu spring weight worsted wool

BROOKS BROTHERS GOLDEN FLEECE essential BLUE worsted BLAZER 42 R us 52 eu

Brooks Brothers GOLDEN FLEECE BLUE SACK BLAZER 42 R us 52 eu prep trad ivy

1961 HAGSTROM BROTHERS saint paul MTM SILK COAT 42 L us 52L eu ivy league

BURBERRY London ESSENTIAL navy BLUE BLAZER 40S us 50c eu

CHIPP classic trad TAN GABARDINE COAT 46L us 56L eu

All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

There are a total of 210 items currently listed so browse through for many more trad-friendly haberdashery.

Find it all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Cardinals5

Old School Hanover Imperial shell (not mentioned in auction) tassels, 9.5C, BIN $40


----------



## rabidawg

NWT Bill's OCBD, size medium. Sold by Eljo's. $36 shipped BIN.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Bills-Khakis-Blue-Bentley-Oxford-Shirt-Size-Medium-/110874163845?pt=US_CSA_MC_Shirts&hash=item19d09d7a85&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:101#ht_500wt_1416


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> BB Patch Madras 46R
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/310397624985


Liking that 50's dinette set...


----------



## Tilton

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fabulous-Libertine-Screenprinted-on-Brooks-Brothers-Mens-Blazer-Sportcoat-37R-/290695997783?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item43aed4e957#ht_3258wt_1397

Patch pocket BB sack... with what?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Yes, it's gorgeous, but whoever buys it is shooting craps. I hate sellers who don't post measurements, likely because they don't know how to measure things. In this case, it may be a good thing, because I'd likely buy it if it fit, and the last thing I need is another madras jacket.



Taken Aback said:


> BB Patch Madras 46R
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/310397624985


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Size large but with 17.5" collar and 34" sleeves. She probably mis-measured the sleeves. Anyway, too big for me. $13


----------



## DoghouseReilly

32rollandrock said:


> Yes, it's gorgeous, but whoever buys it is shooting craps. I hate sellers who don't post measurements, likely because they don't know how to measure things. In this case, it may be a good thing, because I'd likely buy it if it fit, and the last thing I need is another madras jacket.


Yet another guy that could use my 3/2 information brochure: *The 3/2 and You!
*
Amazing how many times that poor little button gets done up by clueless eBay sellers.


----------



## rabidawg

DoghouseReilly said:


> Yet another guy that could use my 3/2 information brochure: *The 3/2 and You!
> *
> Amazing how many times that poor little button gets done up by clueless eBay sellers.


That one's darted.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Can't post the link from my phone, but there are a pair of "Palin Toe" Brook Brothers sheel cordovan (sic) shoes in 8D just listed. The pics don't come up, but I'm curious to see just what that model looks like.


----------



## rabidawg

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Can't post the link from my phone, but there are a pair of "Palin Toe" Brook Brothers sheel cordovan (sic) shoes in 8D just listed. The pics don't come up, but I'm curious to see just what that model looks like.


That seller is annoying. He/she always posts listings without pictures and updates them later.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

rabidawg said:


> That seller is annoying. He/she...


That comes with being a he/she, I'd guess.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

rabidawg said:


> That one's darted.


Is it? I can't discern any darts with that pattern...


----------



## rabidawg

DoghouseReilly said:


> Is it? I can't discern any darts with that pattern...


Take a look at the row of patches, at the top of which is the top button. Specifically, the third patches to the right and left show the darting. Also has four sleeve buttons, no strain against the top button, and the neck tag looks like "new" (outlet) 346. That's a high-roll three-button job. I'd pass.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Oh, I see now. Thanks for the pointers.

Now I'm just sorry I wasted that chestnut on a real 3 button jacket.


----------



## rabidawg

DoghouseReilly said:


> Oh, I see now. Thanks for the pointers.
> 
> Now I'm just sorry I wasted that chestnut on a real 3 button jacket.


It was good, I'll give you that.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Spring has sprung.*

*******************************************


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That first BB madras jacket is sweet. Guessing a 3/2 that may need re-pressing.


----------



## sbdivemaster

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> That first BB madras jacket is sweet. Guessing a 3/2 that may need re-pressing.


I know, right? Probably needs repressing, but they do have the 3 buttons with short lapels too...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._id=305&Product_Id=1444720&default_color=Pink

A little late for the second one - would be perfect for Easter.


----------



## Cardinals5

Wrong season, but a particularly low price for a McGeorge shetland, size 42, BIN $25


----------



## Cardinals5

Vintage Lands End tan/white seerksucker pop-over, size M, BIN $10.50


----------



## Ed Reynolds

I really, really need to come to this site more often. That jacket is sweet. Just haven't had time between new job, house and school.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Cardinals5 said:


> Vintage Lands End tan/white seerksucker pop-over, size M, BIN $10.50


I bit. Thanks for the heads up, Cards.


----------



## sbdivemaster

DoghouseReilly said:


> I bit. Thanks for the heads up, Cards.


That's funny! I posted that shirt over in the Ask a Question thread; I was curious as to the age of the label. Mid to late 70's.

Doghouse, you interested in vintage shirts? I've got an old school Brooksgate I'm moving out... Based on the label, I'm thinking late 70's, early 80's.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

sbdivemaster said:


> That's funny! I posted that shirt over in the Ask a Question thread; I was curious as to the age of the label. Mid to late 70's.
> 
> Doghouse, you interested in vintage shirts? I've got an old school Brooksgate I'm moving out... Based on the label, I'm thinking late 70's, early 80's.


I suppose I am. Mainly older Viyellas, but I've always wanted a BD popover. Hopefully its not a blend like the label says.

What is the Brooksgate like?


----------



## Taken Aback

DoghouseReilly said:


> I suppose I am. Mainly older Viyellas, but I've always wanted a BD popover.


Same here. Have you noticed the older Viyellas are significantly thicker?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Comparing old and new Viyellas is like comparing an army blanket to a K-Mart hanky. The old Lands End Viyellas in medium tall fit me perfect. They're few and far between, though.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*I've been on a Madras kick lately...*

***********************************************


----------



## leisureclass

^Wow that Black Watch madras is amazing.


----------



## sbdivemaster

DoghouseReilly said:


> What is the Brooksgate like?


It's definitely vintage - very old label. I suspect it's a blend, given the trend during the late 70's - early 80's, as well as the Brooksgate concept of appealing to the younger set with lower prices (many a parent in NYC appreciated the prices of Brooksgate). It's a coarse weave with a red/black tattersall pattern. It's not that special, except for it's vintage quality; if it were a 15.5x33, I would certainly keep it - it's kinda retro. As it's only a 15.5x32, I'll be putting it up on The Exchange.


----------



## Taken Aback

leisureclass said:


> ^Wow that Black Watch madras is amazing.


It's not often you see such a wide pattern in BW.


----------



## ArtVandalay

sbdivemaster said:


> ***********************************************


I just spotted that blackwatch a little bit ago. Very tempting. The shoulders will be big though...


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

sbdivemaster said:


> It's definitely vintage - very old label. I suspect it's a blend, given the trend during the late 70's - early 80's, as well as the Brooksgate concept of appealing to the younger set with lower prices (many a parent in NYC appreciated the prices of Brooksgate). It's a coarse weave with a red/black tattersall pattern. It's not that special, except for it's vintage quality; if it were a 15.5x33, I would certainly keep it - it's kinda retro. As it's only a 15.5x32, I'll be putting it up on The Exchange.


I have an old brooksgate ocbd and the fit is very slim, more like a modern "extra slim fit" than a regular slim fit, unlined collar as well.

Great shirt, I'd wear mine all the time if it wasn't yellow.


----------



## sbdivemaster

ArtVandalay said:


> I just spotted that blackwatch a little bit ago. Very tempting. The shoulders will be big though...


Too big for me too; the madras plaid is just a hair too short for me... :frown:

If it comes down in price (doubtful), I might pull the trigger...


----------



## sbdivemaster

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I have an old brooksgate ocbd and the fit is very slim, more like a modern "extra slim fit" than a regular slim fit, unlined collar as well.
> 
> Great shirt, I'd wear mine all the time if it wasn't yellow.


Yeah, they are slim - part of that marketing to the younger, leaner customer. I had a few Brooksgates back in grade school/boarding school, but I always preferred the traditional fit of the basic OCBD.


----------



## Titus_A

The Madison line is close enough to trad:


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 listings this week...*

Are dozens of new trad items made at home or abroad.

Newly listed this week:

NEW LOT OF TWO (2) RUGBY Ralph Lauren REPP SILK POCKET SQUARES handkerchiefs


HOLLAND & HOLLAND england DRAKES LONDON 19th CENTURY silk SQUARE


NEW nwt POLO Ralph Lauren HUNTING silk print POCKET SQUARE handkerchief italy


NEW nwt RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl PURPLE silk KNIT TIE Italy 3"


NEW nwt POLO Ralph Lauren Italy VINTAGE TENNIS PLAYER LINEN TIE 3.5"


Superb $195 TRAFALGAR rare ROMEO & JULIET BRACES suspenders leather fittings


$1000 HUNTSMAN Savile Row BESPOKE CORDUROY PANTS 40 42 us


Most listings have BIN prices and may end at any time.

Auctions end around 10 PM Sunday EST.

As always, please write with any questions you may have.

FInd them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## sbdivemaster

Sticking with a theme:


----------



## Taken Aback

I wish the seller didn't use the Doris Day lens to snap that. There's a few patches I can't quite make out.

Seems more clownish than basic patchwork, though.

EDIT: I suddenly feel heavier after this post.


----------



## mack11211

*Brooks Brothers Black Fleece Oxford Shirt Special*

NEWLY LISTED!

Brooks Brothers Black Fleece short sleeve oxford shirts in sizes XXS to M. These are done the way Brooks used to make them -- even better! MOP buttons instead of plastic, for example. They include trad details like the great Supima cotton oxford cloth, and the locker loop in the back.

There are three colorways, and several sizes.

White oxford, size small:


Red and blue candy stripe oxford, size small:


Blue candy stripe oxford, sizes XXS to M:


Retail is $175. My price: $59.99 shipped in US or Canada (rest of world 7 USD)

Two of these shirts have already sold since the listing went up a few hours ago, so don't delay.

ALSO: all fixed price listings -- over 150 in all -- are 30% off until 10 PM Sunday night. You probably have your eye on something...now's your chance to get it at a big discount!

Find all the listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> I wish the seller didn't use the Doris Day lens to snap that. There's a few patches I can't quite make out.
> 
> Seems more clownish than basic patchwork, though.
> 
> EDIT: I suddenly feel heavier after this post.


I think it's Aloha meets GTH Trad... heh.


----------



## CMDC

NOS Cigar Shell ptbs in 11.5.


----------



## Taken Aback

Zachry Vintage Patch Madras Jacket, 42R. $35










https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/300710579520


----------



## sbdivemaster

^^^ Wow!


----------



## sbdivemaster

I had one of these when I was a kid - this one is in fantastic condition:


----------



## AncientMadder

sbdivemaster said:


> I had one of these when I was a kid - this one is in fantastic condition:


Does anyone know approximately what era that's from? I've always guessed Brooks Brothers jackets with the blue label at the neck and the gold block lettering were from the 80s, but I've never had this confirmed. I've read that the black labels with white lettering are 50s/60s, but I haven't seen anything about this label style.


----------



## sbdivemaster

AncientMadder said:


> Does anyone know approximately what era that's from? I've always guessed Brooks Brothers jackets with the blue label at the neck and the gold block lettering were from the 80s, but I've never had this confirmed. I've read that the black labels with white lettering are 50s/60s, but I haven't seen anything about this label style.


I think that's about right. I've been trying to suss out which BB labels are from which eras, but it's hard to get confirmation on exact dates.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*More on a theme...*










***************************************


----------



## ATL

I've got some old-school AE Woodstocks up for grabs: https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Continuing...*


----------



## wacolo

Made in England Tie $7.00

Made in England Hand Blocked Wool Challis Tie

John Comfort Tie $12.95

Wonderful Made in England Pheasant Tie

Old England Paris Wool Necktie


----------



## ATL

Kind of trad, right? BB Cashmere, made in Canada.










https://tinyurl.com/75nkvwx


----------



## sbdivemaster

I really like this color green:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*I'm Obsessed...*

Something a bit more subdued (not sure why they call this "Wild"):










**********************************************

My eyes, they burn!


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 190 items on ebay this week:*

Are these:

SIMONNOT-GODARD france COTTON POCKET SQUARES many colors,e ach sold separately

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nk...&_osacat=0&hash=item5893d67190&_ssn=mack11211

All auctions this week close Tuesday night, rather than Monday night.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Since we're listing madras sport coats here, I've been trying to sell this one for a while:



Let me know if you're interested and I'll cut you a deal. Honestly, I'd like to just get back what I spent. Cost me $25 and now I can't seem to get rid of it.


----------



## workthatwedo

Your additional photos link didn't work for me. I'm going to think about it. Get those pics working and it might help my process. :icon_smile:



DoghouseReilly said:


> Since we're listing madras sport coats here, I've been trying to sell this one for a while:
> 
> Let me know if you're interested and I'll cut you a deal. Honestly, I'd like to just get back what I spent. Cost me $25 and now I can't seem to get rid of it.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

workthatwedo said:


> Your additional photos link didn't work for me. I'm going to think about it. Get those pics working and it might help my process. :icon_smile:


Listing updated. Thanks for catching that.


----------



## Taken Aback

*Step 1: Hang coat. Step 2: Take shirt off. Step 3: Profit!*









https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/320908341639

Tags or not, I'd have that cleaned.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/320908341639
> 
> Tags or not, I'd have that cleaned.


LOL!!


----------



## LouB

Twice, for good measure...


----------



## ArtVandalay

BB Madras sack suit ~44L

https://www.etsy.com/listing/997281...o=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_search_type=vintage

I can't see this lasting long.


----------



## Topsider

I'm just grateful he kept his pants on.


----------



## AncientMadder

Wow! I've never seen a madras suit before. Fantastic. Who bought it, and when do we get to see fit pics?



ArtVandalay said:


> BB Madras sack suit ~44L
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/997281...o=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_search_type=vintage
> 
> I can't see this lasting long.


EDIT: On second look, that doesn't appear to be an actual suit. The pattern on the pants is different. Or is it just me?


----------



## Topsider

AncientMadder said:


> On second look, that doesn't appear to be an actual suit. The pattern on the pants is different. Or is it just me?


Not the same, not a suit. I will (charitably) assume the seller to be colorblind.


----------



## Taken Aback

AncientMadder said:


> Wow! I've never seen a madras suit before.


That isn't one, but I thought we've seen such a thing here.


----------



## Hitch

AncientMadder said:


> Wow! I've never seen a madras suit before. Fantastic. Who bought it, and when do we get to see fit pics?
> 
> EDIT: On second look, that doesn't appear to be an actual suit. The pattern on the pants is different. Or is it just me?


 I thought I might question the seller until I saw this frightful note; *Sold*


----------



## conductor

Size 13 b/d Alden LHS in black shell - $75 - if these were in my width, I would not be posting this notice to y'all. :icon_smile:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*4th of July is approaching...*


----------



## ATL

Vintage Coach messenger, Beekman model, Made in USA

There's also an un-tradly vintage cotton rucksack, Millet. But it's pretty awesome.

I've just put both on ebay here: https://tinyurl.com/7ge9mzw


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Rare BB OCBD in Peach*

My favorite color OCBD and very rare:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

florsheim shells, 9.5 c
currently at $9.99
need a resole


----------



## Acme

AncientMadder said:


> Wow! I've never seen a madras suit before. Fantastic.


For those, like me, who had never seen a madras suit before, I give you Brooks Brothers Black Fleece, circa 2008:


----------



## TSWalker

Acme said:


> For those, like me, who had never seen a madras suit before, I give you Brooks Brothers Black Fleece, circa 2008:


That is amazing, though I will never so long as I live have the courage to wear such a thing. Is that REALLY the recommended tie for such a suit?


----------



## ada8356

If you're going to wear a suit like that, is there really a 'wrong' tie?


----------



## bigwordprof

The lapels are too narrow.


----------



## leisureclass

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> florsheim shells, 9.5 c
> currently at $9.99
> need a resole


And they're gone for >20. Wow...


----------



## Yuca

sbdivemaster said:


> My favorite color OCBD and very rare


A digression: what would you pair it with? I have the same shirt (in my size) and it does not leave my wardrobe.


----------



## mhj

Yuca said:


> A digression: what would you pair it with? I have the same shirt (in my size) and it does not leave my wardrobe.


I also own one and wear with anything I would wear with a yellow shirt; green, brown, blue, burgundy, etc.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Yuca said:


> A digression: what would you pair it with? I have the same shirt (in my size) and it does not leave my wardrobe.


Pretty much anything I'd pair a yellow OCBD with, except green. I like the way it looks with a navy blazer and some stone colored chinos... If I had one, I'd wear it with a lighter gray solid suit. Do they do much seersucker across the pond? The pastel peach looks good with a dark blue or gray striped seersucker... Madras patch shorts/pants, no tie...

Anyone else care to offer suggestions?


----------



## sbdivemaster

mhj said:


> I also own one and wear with anything I would wear with a yellow shirt....


lol Came in while I was writing mine... :icon_smile:


----------



## frosejr

Acme said:


> For those, like me, who had never seen a madras suit before, I give you Brooks Brothers Black Fleece, circa 2008:


MY EYES!!!! :eek2:


----------



## Acme

bigwordprof said:


> The lapels are too narrow.


I don't know about you, but suddenly I'm seeing narrow lapels everywhere I go.


----------



## Yuca

mhj said:


> I also own one and wear with anything I would wear with a yellow shirt; green, brown, blue, burgundy, etc.





sbdivemaster said:


> Pretty much anything I'd pair a yellow OCBD with, except green. I like the way it looks with a navy blazer and some stone colored chinos... If I had one, I'd wear it with a lighter gray solid suit. Do they do much seersucker across the pond? The pastel peach looks good with a dark blue or gray striped seersucker... Madras patch shorts/pants, no tie...
> 
> Anyone else care to offer suggestions?


Thank you gentlemen. My problem is that whenever I'm tempted to wear it, I always decide a blue or pink shirt would look better. Perhaps it's because I tried to wear it in colder weather (and it seems to clash with all my knitwear); fortunately the sun has appeared over here, so I may try again.

I have never seen anyone wearing seersucker in the UK.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Yuca said:


> I have never seen anyone wearing seersucker in the UK.


That's funny because it was spread via the British colonies in India to GB then to USA, but I can see with cooler weather in GB how seersucker may have never become popular.

Yes, give the peach a whirl... :icon_smile:


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Bean Barn Coat*

Smokin' deal!










Even in SoCal, I'm tempted... :crazy:


----------



## jt2gt

*Rancourts at Decent Price*


----------



## hookem12387

I'd possibly bite if they were a half size bigger. Good deal, it would seem. Good looking shoes


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Anyone know how the size of those Rancourts would compare to LHS? I wear a 9.5 in LHS and am sorely tempted.


----------



## 330Ck

Hi all, I was recommended to offer a suit I have for sale to the gents of AAAC, as I understand there are several huge fans of J. Press here. I am willing to make a much better deal outside of eBay to any member here. Just shoot me a PM and we can work out the details.

This baby is from 1954! :aportnoy:


----------



## bigwordprof

This is my ebay auction for some cordovans I have been trying to sell from the BB clearance center. They really are in amazing shape. I doubt most people would actually even consider the tiny spots on the right shoe to be defects. They can be had for a really amazing price. Auction ends this evening.


----------



## hookem12387

Size 10 Alden for Brooks suedes (I think)


----------



## leisureclass

^ why can't they be a 10.5?! :wink2:


----------



## hookem12387

leisureclass said:


> ^ why can't they be a 10.5?! :wink2:


 You'd never have seen them posted.


----------



## MrZipper

Some 40L is going to want this J.Press 3/2 blazer at a ridiculously low BIN.


----------



## catside

MrZipper said:


> Some 40L is going to want this J.Press 3/2 blazer at a ridiculously low BIN.


Excellent price but you will need a good tailor to redo the skirt which will make it an inch shorter so best for people btw an R and L.


----------



## TweedyDon

MrZipper said:


> Some 40L is going to want this J.Press 3/2 blazer at a ridiculously low BIN.


I saw that, but I think it will require quite a bit of work to make it presentable, and so it might not end up being such a great bargain after all.


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Muffy and Chip down at the Country Club...*

Sometimes, I get a kick out of the descriptions that people use in their feeBay auctions:


----------



## nonartful dodger

^^That was a pretty humorus description. Loved the suggestion for the neo prep lady could wear it. It has a great start price, but there's no telling where it might go over the course of five plus days.


----------



## TweedyDon

nonartful dodger said:


> ^^That was a pretty humorus description. Loved the suggestion for the neo prep lady could wear it. It has a great start price, but there's no telling where it might go over the course of five plus days.


It does have a fair BIN, though!


----------



## nonartful dodger

^^Egg on my face. I completely overlooked the BIN. That is a really fair BIN.


----------



## Titus_A

Oxxford sport coat, 44L


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items on ebay this week:*

Are many in the trad zone, including:

BEN SILVER charleston london France COTTON MADRAS PLAID TIE 3.5" prep trad ivy


BEN SILVER charleston london Germany BLUE BICYCLE SILK TIE 3.75" prep trad ivy


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS COLOR PATCH STRIPE SHIRT 15.5 or Med may fit Lg


And many more!

Auctions end Sunday 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## sbdivemaster

*Madras 3-piece!*

WHOA! Check out the price too...


----------



## DoghouseReilly

They're just giving it away at that price.


----------



## catside

^:smile: You can buy the city of Madras for that.

BTW I have a Press sack suit on eBay, 48-50

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/72/dsc00408sa.jpg/


----------



## bigwordprof

Last time I will pimp these here since they will sell. Just a few hours left to snag really great shell loafers at a substantial savings.


----------



## MKC

A wild Brooks Brothers seersucker sack suit with a very vintage label:


----------



## roman totale XVII

^^ what a suit !!

I was on the lookout for a navy, long sleeve Lacoste polo and thought I'd maybe found it, until I read the description...


----------



## nonartful dodger

roman totale XVII, you owe me a keyboard clean as I was drinking as I read the description of the Lacoste. So not prepared for that. Why not simply clean the shirt rather that having to add that disclosure?

Secondly, the house of the seller of the BB sack suit looks as funky as the suit.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Here are a couple of mine available on eBay via Buy It Now. On the left is a vintage black label Brooks Brothers and on the right is a vintage J. Press "The Burlington Knot", each woven in England. (Click on image to go to listing.)


----------



## Doctor Damage

. This coat looks identical to a Stafford trench coat which I own, even the tags, and the measurements also match. Believe me, this is a high quality trench coat and worth acquiring. This coat is heavily wrinkled but a dry cleaning should fix that. The 42R size will fit a 42L, which is what I am. For someone who wants a really nice winter coat but doesn't want to pay the stupid prices being asked for Burberry coats, this is the coat for you.


----------



## hookem12387

10.5d unlined Brooks Alden shells


----------



## leisureclass

^hah! I was just gonna post those. Probably need a recraft, but even so that's a nice deal for somebody.


----------



## Taken Aback

nonartful dodger said:


> roman totale XVII, you owe me a keyboard clean as I was drinking as I read the description of the Lacoste. So not prepared for that. Why not simply clean the shirt rather that having to add that disclosure?


It may just be a case of fat fingers.

I'm not sure I'd want to gamble on it, though.


----------



## Christophe

I'm not sure which is worse...


----------



## AncientMadder

roman totale XVII said:


> ^^ what a suit !!
> 
> I was on the lookout for a navy, long sleeve Lacoste polo and thought I'd maybe found it, until I read the description...


That made my day. Quoted for posterity:



> Men's Lacoste Long Sleeve Polo Shirt. Size 6 Large. Dark Blue. Color may vary from photo. You can see some slight shite marks in the photo, they may wash out, I did not try to clean them.


----------



## nonartful dodger

Probably one of the best inadvertant listings I've seen on the Bay in a while. I still stand by the clean it before listing, though.:icon_smile:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I have a number of Polo RL shirts listed on Ebay, in the Large and X-Large range. I thought some of you might be interested.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&_okw=&_oexkw=&_adv=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_ftrt=901&_ftrv=1&_sabdlo=&_sabdhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=200&_fpos=&_fsct=&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&_fss=1&_fsradio=%26LH_SpecificSeller%3D1&_saslop=1&_sasl=ybou2002&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Ranocurt for BB olive green penny loafers, 10.5 D


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Once again this week, I have a new listing for a recent must iron BB shirt and Polo Ralph Lauren shirts, all sized Large, that may be of interest to some of you.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## Topsider

Taken Aback said:


> It may just be a case of fat fingers.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd want to gamble on it, though.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items on ebay this week...*

Dear Folks:

Among the new auctions this week are five new ties by Ben Silver at 70% off retail.

There are also fine ties from Turnbull & Asser, shirts from Gitman, and a pair of Nantucket Reds from Murray's Toggery.

Among the items in the trad zone:

NEW BEN SILVER charleston london England REPP STRIPE SILK TIE 3.75" prep trad


NEW BEN SILVER charleston london BLUE DINOSAUR dino SILK TIE 3.75" prep trad ivy


NEW nwt BEN SILVER charleston london Germany RED DUCK SILK TIE 3.5" prep trad


NEW BEN SILVER charleston london Italy GREEN PHEASANT SILK TIE 3.5" prep trad


TURNBULL & ASSER england BOLD RED black STRIPE TIE 3.75"


NEW ROOSTER usa MOYGASHEL IRISH LINEN TIE 3.5" blue summer essential


Rare GITMAN VINTAGE usa WHITE OXFORD b/d SHIRT sz M 16 in 41 cm prep trad ivy


All auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## sbdivemaster

*BUY IT NOW!*


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I'll take my chance with the auction.


----------



## sbdivemaster

DoghouseReilly said:


> I'll take my chance with the auction.


heh heh


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

another:

bb lacoste shirt $5k BIN


----------



## 12345Michael54321

I was going to pay the $5000 for that shirt, but then I saw that the seller wanted $9.95 shipping.

I'm sorry, but nearly 10 bucks, to ship one shirt, is a rip-off.


----------



## C. Sharp

https://www.ivy-style.com/the-500-lacoste-x-brooks-brothers-collaboration-fail.html#more-1995


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> another:
> 
> bb lacoste shirt $5k BIN


----------



## jt2gt

This seller seems to have NEW Trad galore at decent prices:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/tasty_good...2&pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2562

JT


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items on ebay this week...*

Dear Folks:

This week, many items in the trad zone, including classic blazers and sport coats from Brooks, Davide Cenci and Alan Flusser, as well as a new group of Ben Silver ties, mogashel irisn linen ties from Rooster, and a sack suit from Paul Stuart.

NEW nwt BEN SILVER charleston london Germany GREEN DUCK SILK TIE 3.5" prep trad


NEW BEN SILVER charleston london Italy GREEN PHEASANT SILK TIE 3.5" prep trad


NEW ROOSTER usa MOYGASHEL IRISH LINEN TIE 3.5" blue summer essential


TURNBULL & ASSER england BOLD RED black STRIPE TIE 3.75"


PAUL STUART Southwick summer GRAY SACK SUIT 38 S us 48c eu


Auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## closerlook

are those by crocket?


----------



## charlie500

Women's Barbour International NWT:


----------



## Cardinals5

E.T. Wright shell cordovan shortwings, 12A (shell is not listed in the auction)


----------



## Taken Aback

Size 42 and less than $25 shipped:










I guess it dates from when John Weitz was more than a brand of dollar store socks (same logo too).


----------



## Taken Aback

Madras with some history:



Madras preparing for takeoff:


----------



## straw sandals

That lovely Chipp jacket was being sold with a "buy it now" of $1100 last week. It should be interesting to see where this auction ends. If it were my size, I might consider placing a (modest) bid!


----------



## Bandit44

NOS Nettleton longwings, size 10C.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 220 items on ebay this week...*

This week's offering include a bumper crop of summer tradwear, including:

Ben Silver ties -- nine of them! -- including these











Link to all Ben Silver:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nk...&_osacat=0&hash=item53ed91bdad&_ssn=mack11211

CHIPP classic trad RED BLUE BLACK SILK REPP TIE 3.25" prep ivy style


ATKINSONS IRISH POPLIN silk wool STRIPED TIE 3" kevin & howlin dublin ireland


NEW nwt BROOKS BROTHERS England SILK REPP TIE 3.75" prep trad ivy


POLO Ralph Lauren UNLINED SILK REPP TIE 3.25" ivy style prep trad


Rare 1960s HONG KONG BESPOKE gray IVY LEAGUE SACK SUIT 36 us 46 eu custom


J PRESS classic trad LINEN blend bone color SACK SUIT 42 us 52 eu


All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I'll toot my own horn once again: I have a pair of Aldens, size 9 EEE on Ebay, as well as some casual shirts.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


----------



## Taken Aback

70's madras?


----------



## frosejr

Taken Aback said:


> 70's madras?


No, just 70s.


----------



## C. Sharp

Bleeding Madras from Triminghams of Bermuda, could very well be older then the 70's. I do not think I have seen that level of difference in pattern from top to bottom. Captivating none the less.



Taken Aback said:


> 70's madras?


----------



## Taken Aback

I'm sure, but somehow it screamed McMiillan & Wife to me.


----------



## Acme

Taken Aback said:


> Size 42 and less than $25 shipped:
> 
> I guess it dates from when John Weitz was more than a brand of dollar store socks (same logo too).


John Weitz is still a live brand? Amazing...

According to his obituary, we have him to blame for inventing the licensing concept in apparel.

I see his stuff all the time, I always figured he was just a sportier version of menswear on the same level as Palm Beach.


----------



## Taken Aback

Dollar stores are full of John Weitz sock three-packs. Most are argyles with solids:



Some other packs feature "trad" or golf motifs like you find from Polo or Merona, but all are of poor quality (acrylic).

Whether they are NOS or recently produced, I don't know. NOS is common closeout merchandise that end up in dollar stores, though.


----------



## Timeisaperception

A very unique and *GTH* suit; apparently 'The Sporting Life' by 'Chipp' - I think I'm just posting this for the novelty.

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Mens-1960s-Sporting-Pheasants-Forever-Wool-Suit-10229110.html


----------



## Fratelli

So she is paying you $2,000+ to wear it on a bet, right? If that's the case, I think I could manage it. I'd probably end up wearing in on Easter with some rabbit ears and fool all the little neighbor kids into think I am the East Bunny.


----------



## haroldkvanderbilt

*Here's an interesting seller on eBay...*

https://myworld.ebay.com/haboochihuckaby


----------



## Cardinals5

This'll end high - north of $100 I'd guess


----------



## ballmouse

O'Connell's Seersucker shorts.


----------



## mack11211

*J Press, Ben Silver, Willis & Geiger, BB sacks on ebay htis week (220 items!)*

Dear Folks:

Among the tradlier items I have on ebay this week are these.

Starting bid are low, and Buy It Now prices are attached to nearly every item.

All prices include domestic shipping, and international shipping is discounted.

All auctions end Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

ITEMS

Ben Silver ties -- five of them! -- including these





Link to all Ben Silver:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nk...&_osacat=0&hash=item53ed91bdad&_ssn=mack11211

CHIPP classic trad RED BLUE BLACK SILK REPP TIE 3.25" prep ivy style


ATKINSONS IRISH POPLIN silk wool STRIPED TIE 3" kevin & howlin dublin ireland


NEW nwt BROOKS BROTHERS England SILK REPP TIE 3.75" prep trad ivy


Classic WILLIS & GEIGER cotton BUSH POPLIN SHIRT size Medium


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GABARDINE SACK COAT 40 L us 50 L eu


CHIPP nyc classic trad SILK WOOL SUMMER COAT 44 L ue 54 L eu


CHESTER BARRIE England SUMMER COAT 44 R us 54 eu for CARROLL & CO beverly hills 


Rare 1960s HONG KONG BESPOKE gray IVY LEAGUE SACK SUIT 36 us 46 eu custom [price reduction!]


J PRESS classic trad LINEN blend bone color SACK SUIT 42 us 52 eu [price reduction!]


Auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## straw sandals

What do you gents think about this beast?



Could it reasonably be worn in place of my standard black tuxedo jacket to a summer affair? Is the single vent a formalwear "deal breaker"?


----------



## TweedyDon

straw sandals said:


> What do you gents think about this beast?


Not a big fan..... Aside from the collar it doesn't seem to be formalwear at all. I'd pass.


----------



## efdll

straw sandals said:


> What do you gents think about this beast?
> 
> Could it reasonably be worn in place of my standard black tuxedo jacket to a summer affair? Is the single vent a formalwear "deal breaker"?


In my college years -- early '60s -- when Ivy League, today Trad, was at its peak, one dandyish gentleman in the administration wore a Madras dinner jacket to a function and I thought it looked smart. Of course, it was paired with formal trousers and all the black-tie accoutrements, not as shown in the photo. If this one weren't the size I was back in those days, I'd wear it.


----------



## mack11211

*This week: 30% off 200 items, including dozens of the tradliest!*

This week, since the holiday bisects the work week, I decided to run the holiday sale ALL WEEK, so until Monday next you will find 30% off on trad items like these:

BEN SILVER charleston london Germany ORANGE DUCK SILK TIE 3.5" prep trad


BEN SILVER charleston london BLUE DINOSAUR dino SILK TIE 3.75" prep trad ivy


ATKINSONS IRISH POPLIN silk wool STRIPED TIE 3" kevin & howlin dublin ireland


Rare 1960s HONG KONG BESPOKE gray IVY LEAGUE SACK SUIT 36 us 46 eu custom


J PRESS classic trad LINEN blend bone color SACK SUIT 42 us 52 eu


The sale ends Monday July 9 at noon PST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## P Hudson

I've been investigating Rancourt loafers. My understanding is that they make RL Polo made in USA shoes, and also that they make Footjoy's country club collection. I wonder, then, if these are by Rancourt:


----------



## Christophe

Brooks Brothers fun shirt, size L, no bids yet and it seems like a decent price. I wish it were a Small!


----------



## hookem12387

P Hudson said:


> I've been investigating Rancourt loafers. My understanding is that they make RL Polo made in USA shoes, and also that they make Footjoy's country club collection. I wonder, then, if these are by Rancourt:


 Not sure about Footjoy, but most RL Made in USA is made by Highland (name?) who also makes Alden Cape Cod


----------



## jt2gt

These Alden boat shoes look like a pretty good deal for size 11.5:


----------



## mack11211

*30% off sale on 200 items continues*

Just a note that the 30% off sale on 200 items continues through the weekend.

Meanwhile, there is a small selection of auctions as well, including these:

TIES

BEN SILVER charleston london Germany ORANGE DUCK SILK TIE 3.5" prep trad


SHIRTS

Classic WILLIS & GEIGER cotton BUSH POPLIN SHIRT size Medium


COATS & BLAZERS

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GABARDINE SACK COAT 40 L us 50 L eu


Auctions end Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Hardiw1

Vintage GANT Authentic Indian Madras (L) men's s/s button-front pocket shirt

https://bit.ly/KYdX7y


----------



## ATL

I just posted an awesome J. Press currency tie and a killer Oxxford custom sportcoat along with some other less tradly things. Check it out.


----------



## Taken Aback

Out of season, but a rarity:









Gloverall duffle in Blackwatch, size 40. (Haven't seen another since January)

https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/230822447714


----------



## catside

I have a 46R JPress poplin on the bay, alas pants are short. Incredible condition, will be discounted to members.


----------



## Taken Aback

Someone put me out of my misery and take these before I click the BIN:









https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/200790096934

I know I won't be truly happy until I have the gumshoe version, and these will just frustrate me until then.


----------



## Taken Aback

Fair price since shipping is free.:


----------



## SconnieTrad

Never mind, not shell, and too damaged


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items on ebay this week...*

Are these:

BEN SILVER charleston london Germany ORANGE DUCK SILK TIE 3.5" prep trad


BEN SILVER charleston london BLUE DINOSAUR dino SILK TIE 3.75" prep trad ivy


BRIONI Roman Style off WHITE COTTON TWILL PANTS 38 us 54 eu Cannes model


Rare INCOTEX Italy PURPLE STRIPE SEERSUCKER PANTS 36 37 us 52 eu cotton


All auctions end 10 PM Sunday EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## AlanC

Nettleton longwings 9.5D BIN $25

I have these same shoes, and they'll last you forever.


----------



## Taken Aback

Taken Aback said:


> Madras with some history:


Apparently, it returned to the coop. Here's your second chance at it:

https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/200792181740


----------



## nonartful dodger

Taken Aback said:


> Apparently, it returned to the coop. Here's your second chance at it:
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/200792181740


The problem with this piece, as brought up by a poster on "Ivy Style", is that the sleeves _*seem*_ freakishly short. It's a really nice Chipp for the right person. It's just that I prefer to wear and enjoy my clothes rather than being their curator, and I would hate to hack this one up to do so.

This must be an incredible let down for the seller, who originally asked north of $1,000 for this.


----------



## Taken Aback

How many times has it been up?


----------



## nonartful dodger

It started as a BIN back in May for $1.100. I think that this is the third listing.



Taken Aback said:


> How many times has it been up?


----------



## 12345Michael54321

Taken Aback said:


> How many times has it been up?


The voices inside my head tell me that it's not paranoid of me to believe that the Chinese intelligence service keeps re-listing that madras jacket. The last digit in the item's eBay number lets the deep sleeper agents know which task to carry out next.

(And the other voices inside my head tell me that it's not OCD of me to believe that if ever a month goes by without the jacket being re-listed, Bert Cooper will be shot to death by an Asian-American art critic, who thinks that doing so will cause Ayn Rand to fall in love with him.)
-- 
Michael


----------



## ballmouse

2 pairs of Byford socks


----------



## Acme

I know everyone's fond of Zanella, but this one got way out of hand.


----------



## straw sandals

$7600 for someone else's pants. Wow.



Acme said:


> I know everyone's fond of Zanella, but this one got way out of hand.


----------



## Taken Aback

https://cgi.ebay.com/itm/261063140353 (Size 48R)

A bit...I don't know. This particular patchwork mix doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## stewartu

Taken Aback said:


> 70's madras?


Reminds me of a television test pattern. Ugh.


----------



## sbdivemaster

Taken Aback said:


> A bit...I don't know. This particular patchwork mix doesn't appeal to me.


Funny. I was just thinking that I like that mix more than many others I have seen. :icon_smile:


----------



## Taken Aback

If keeping the same colors, I think it would look much better if it were an unbroken non-patch variety. I don't mind patch madras jackets (own a few), but this makes me go "meh". I think it's the yellow being broken up the way it is.


----------



## Hardiw1

Older Leatherman ltd. belt


----------



## Taken Aback

Thanks for posting that. It's not my size, but I appreciate the close view of the white code flag ribbon. The swatch at elizab shows it as being more transparent with the colored thread showing through the white background. That has kept me from ordering one for quite some time. It's now back on my "possible" list for next time (actually have one).


----------



## Frankhuang92

AlanC said:


> Nettleton longwings 9.5D BIN $25
> 
> I have these same shoes, and they'll last you forever.


These are great and my size too... I came a bit too late though. Thanks for posting either way.


----------



## Essential

Taken Aback said:


> Thanks for posting that. It's not my size, but I appreciate the close view of the white code flag ribbon. The swatch at elizab shows it as being more transparent with the colored thread showing through the white background. That has kept me from ordering one for quite some time. It's now back on my "possible" list for next time (actually have one).


I believe you can shorten the belt relatively easily somewhere.

ElizaB has a policy: "*If you ordered sandals or a belt with us and they are the wrong size*, or you do not like they way they turned out&#8230;return them with a $8.50 check made out to "Eliza B." or "Leather Man Ltd." to cover shipping, and we will remake you a new pair of sandals or belt."

So you can basically get it shortened for around ~$13.50 if you return using a USPS Flat rate envelope. It might not work since you didn't really order it from them, but it would probably be cheaper finding someone else to do it. The name of the person that does this type of work escapes me.

I ordered my Leatherman belts at size 32 but was able to call the company before it shipped and they cut it down to 30 for me


----------



## rabidawg

Any cobbler should be able to cut a belt down to size. Mine charges $10.


----------



## Taken Aback

Thank you for assuming I needed it _shortened_. How I wish that were the case. :icon_smile_big:

As long as it's made by LM, they'll do it. You don't have to prove you ordered it. As for a cobbler...well, with tab belts, LM basically adds new tabs and hardware. I tend to doubt a cobbler will go that far for $10.

Preston will do theirs for _free_; not that I needed a reason to love them more.


----------



## maximar

*Unmarked shell AE Bradley 11.5d*

Check them out!


----------



## greekgeek

Strangely, the soles are worn while the insoles are brand new and the right shoe is uncreased, completely.


----------



## hookem12387

greekgeek said:


> Strangely, the soles are worn while the insoles are brand new and the right shoe is uncreased, completely.


Yep, those don't look like the same shoes.


----------



## Topsider

The previous owner may have had a prosthetic right leg.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Someone grab that has been languishing on the Bay for months.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items on ebay this week...*

Are these in the trad zone.

Starting bids are low, and all items have low BIN prices so you can grab them at any time.

Dozens more items are in the fixed price listings.

All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

NEW nwt $145 BEN SILVER England BLUE BROWN PINK STRIPE TIE 3.5"


JAY KOS New York england SILK MADDER PRINT NECK TIE 4"


LORD & TAYLOR usa INDIA MADRAS PLAID TIE 3"


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER 40 L eu 50 L eu prep


ELJO Virginia BLUE 3b SACK BLAZER Summer weight 38 L us 48L eu southern trad


Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Topsider

DoghouseReilly said:


> Someone grab that has been languishing on the Bay for months.


Forty bucks for a used shirt is kinda steep, IMO. Saying that it belonged to a dead guy isn't a sales tactic that I'd have used, either.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Topsider said:


> Forty bucks for a used shirt is kinda steep, IMO. Saying that it belonged to a dead guy isn't a sales tactic that I'd have used, either.


Oh, wow. I must be confusing this listing with another I saw last year. At that time, the previous owner had not expired, but was being put in a home and the shirt was new, in bag. My mistake.

_-- Sent from my Palm Pixi using _


----------



## jamesensor

Shameless plug -- I am selling two pairs of Allen Edmonds. in Merlot and Rough Collection. Both listed for 99 cents.


----------



## dkoernert

Not my auction but this seems like a pretty darn good piece to me:


----------



## catside

Unmarked shells, I believe. 10 B . I bid on these but I think will not fit. Parting with a fat profit I am sharing the link. Cheers.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 items on ebay this week...And SUMMER REDUCTIONS*

Dear Folks:

This week: some elite shirts and a group of summer coats & suits.

Also, the 180 items in the fixed price section are 33% off through Sunday. Clearance time!

Among the items in the trad zone:

$600 BROOKS BROTHERS 1818 Fitzgerald model BLUE BLAZER 42 S us 52 c eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MADRAS PLAID SACK COAT 42 S us 52 c eu


POLO Ralph Lauren GLEN PLAID LINEN SUIT 42 L us 52 L eu slim


All auctions (and the 33% off sale) end 10 PM Sunday EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## JoshT

This may interest someone on here. A peach NOS Gant Never-Press shirt 15.5/32. The seller says it's from 1964:


----------



## mack11211

*TRAD SUMMER CLEARANCE at mack11211 40% off nearly 200 items (through Thursday only!)*

This week, it's summer clearance time!

40% off nearly 200 items, including this:

$600 BROOKS BROTHERS 1818 Fitzgerald model BLUE BLAZER 42 S us 52 c eu

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nk...+HAWKES+savile+row+england+BROWN&_osacat=1059

Trad items, about 15 in all from places like Southwick, Chipp, Press, and BB:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nk...kw=&_ipg=25&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=mack11211

Sack suits and coats specifically - nearly a dozen including many of the above plus Southwick and Ivy League bespoke house Lord of New York:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=sack&_sacat=0&_odkw=&_ipg=25&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=mack11211

Sale runs through Thursday midnight PST.

Find them all here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Doctor Damage

Aquascutum Westmorland trench coat, size 36R (which will fit a 36L). I have bought from this u.K. seller and they are straight up operators. The price might seem high, but the coat is BNWT and it's a model which was discontinued years ago. The buttons are not the cheap plastic ones on the more recent coats. If this was a 42R I would buy it and pay the price, no question.


----------



## ArtVandalay

8.5 brown shell LWBs - $70 shipped BIN.


----------



## mediahound

This is an interesting listing on eBay: 



The Leffot Alden Ravello LWB makeup in 8.5D. Wonder if they will sell.


----------



## pusso

One word of advice -look out for fakes!!

I have an ex-boyfriend who makes a living by selling fake high end designer wear that he has made up in China.

Check out the sellers feedback - and make sure that what you gat is what you ordered!!!


----------



## mr.v

Has anyone ever seen fake aldens? I know we love them, but the public is not looking for aldens, most people don't even know they exist.


----------



## andcounting

3 piece BB sack suit - tagged 41:


----------



## JCarpenter

Hello Mack. I was wondering if there's a way to determine how well the 1964 Lord of NY sack coat might fit me. 
height: 5' 11"
weight: 190 lb (should be getting back to 175)
chest: 42"
waist: 34" (should be 32-33)
neck: 16.5" or 17"
I have a few old tailored suits and 1 jacket. The jacket is fully canvassed and Italian at 42R with sleeves and hem unaltered along with darts and a 3/2 turn (not really a roll) and narrow armholes and the fit is almost perfect yet classic. Its not specifically a classic trad coat yet it is a piece that warrants the occasional day out and about. I was wondering if I gave you the exact measurements it would help to determine the possible fit of the Lord of NY vintage sack. I thank you for your time. 
Also, on another note, my father resides part time in Brooklyn and wears nothing but beautiful classic suits typically in 36 to 38R. Is it possible for him to pick-up purchases in person? I would have my items shipped directly to me of course, I'm just asking about my father being able to pick up some great pieces for himself. Thank you.
J


----------



## mack11211

JCarpenter said:


> Hello Mack. I was wondering if there's a way to determine how well the 1964 Lord of NY sack coat might fit me.
> height: 5' 11"
> weight: 190 lb (should be getting back to 175)
> chest: 42"
> waist: 34" (should be 32-33)
> neck: 16.5" or 17"
> I have a few old tailored suits and 1 jacket. The jacket is fully canvassed and Italian at 42R with sleeves and hem unaltered along with darts and a 3/2 turn (not really a roll) and narrow armholes and the fit is almost perfect yet classic. Its not specifically a classic trad coat yet it is a piece that warrants the occasional day out and about. I was wondering if I gave you the exact measurements it would help to determine the possible fit of the Lord of NY vintage sack. I thank you for your time.
> Also, on another note, my father resides part time in Brooklyn and wears nothing but beautiful classic suits typically in 36 to 38R. Is it possible for him to pick-up purchases in person? I would have my items shipped directly to me of course, I'm just asking about my father being able to pick up some great pieces for himself. Thank you.
> J


The Lord of New York bespoke coats should fit you very well.

Also note that the sale has returned! See below for details.

Local pickup possible.

Regards

mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*FINAL CLEARANCE: 50% OFF trad, ivy, OCBDs, Press, Chipp, BB sacks, tweeds & more (170 items!)*

For the end of summer, check the stock of items now 50% off through Labor Day Monday!



Tweeds:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=tweed&_sacat=0&_odkw=&_ipg=25&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=mack11211

Top quality bespoke from New York, London & Naples:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nk...kw=&_ipg=25&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=mack11211

ivy style:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nk...oke&_ipg=25&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=mack11211

classic sacks:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nk...ivy&_ipg=25&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=mack11211

trad wear:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nk...ack&_ipg=25&_osacat=0&_armrs=1&_ssn=mack11211

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html

New items will go online starting Thursday night.


----------



## caravan70

Tweed Hickey-Freeman Flight Coat for the somewhat larger gentleman (50" underarm-to-underarm):


----------



## Titus_A

, might not show up in your RSS feed because the seller made a typo in the name.


----------



## pusso

Everything I've ever bought on eBay has been a disaster and I've had to either sell it or return for a refund.

I'd rather wait and buy beautiful new clothing that fits and feels like "mine",,,


----------



## jt2gt

These are awesome:


----------



## Winhes2

*Madras jacket*

https://www.etsy.com/listing/108355036/vintage-authentic-madras-cotton-mens?ref=sr_gallery_43&ga_search_query=Madras&ga_order=price_asc&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_page=9&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage%2FclothingMadras


----------



## Winhes2

ANd here is a Corbin madras https://www.etsy.com/listing/108630865/madras-plaid-sportcoat-cotton-coat-by?ref=sr_gallery_18&ga_search_query=Madras&ga_order=price_asc&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=ZZ&ga_min=0&ga_max=0&ga_page=10&ga_search_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage%2FclothingMadras


----------



## mack11211

*Southwick sack tweed, etc on ebay (160 items!)*

Dear Folks:

Among my items closing tonight is this:

SOUTHWICK Van Boven TWEED SACK COAT 40S us 50c eu ivy prep trad 40 s


There is also a special selection of lighter weight items with opening bids of only 9.99, including a sack blazer from Eljo's of Virginia.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## wacolo

Alan Paine Shetland Cable Sweater 42 $22.00

BB Made in England Crewneck Sweater Large $18.00

Polo Made in Italy Spectators 11.5 $80.00


----------



## Sir Cingle

Andover Shop plaid wool scarf for $18.50 + shipping:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/108593...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


----------



## mack11211

*This week -- over two dozen TEN DOLLAR COATS from Chipp, BB, Southwick, etc.*

Dear Folks:

This week I'm clearing out over two dozen coats, including many from traditional American labels like Southwick, Brooks, Paul Stuart and Chipp.

Each has an opening bid of $9.99 -- including shipping! I may take a loss on every one, but at least I'll get my rack space back.

The coats include these beauties:

ELJO Virginia BLUE 3b SACK BLAZER lightweight 38 L us 48L eu southern trad


CHIPP nyc classic trad SILK WOOL COAT 44 L ue 54 L eu


All auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## CMDC

Nice JPress tweed in 44R for $70 BIN. Description says darted but I don't see it. Looks good and sack-y to me.


----------



## Titus_A

(Listing says 38R, but the measurements are off.)

Current bid $24.00. Hurry up.


----------



## catside

CMDC said:


> Nice JPress tweed in 44R for $70 BIN. Description says darted but I don't see it. Looks good and sack-y to me.


I have the exact same thing 3/2 sack . This is an excellent price.


----------



## Doctor Damage

. Good measurements. If this was my size I'd buy it. Great chance for a younger member to pick up a timeless coat for a fraction of what a new one would cost at BB or wherever.


----------



## mediahound

Alden Indy Boots in 8.5D:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The Bean shetland is great, I love the color.

I have doubts about the "worn once" claim, but shell, in great condition an a steal at double the price.
Watch out for the sizing, I had to size up 1/2 in my PRL Darltons, but have heard TTS works for others.


----------



## n0rm

Those showed up on my feed and was tempted...it was the right length but no mention of the width so I passed. Besides there was a weird discoloration by the heel area of the right shoe.


----------



## catside

^Saw too late. Sold. Excellent price. Size was inscribed inside but could not see, wonder why the seller said no size.


----------



## wacolo

I started to grab them and roll the dice, but the way my luck has been lately they would have been AAAA width.


----------



## n0rm

^ you and me both! If the BIN was lower, I would've taken the chance.

Barrie Shel PTBs, if I didn't get shell Leeds for cheaper I would've been all over this already.


----------



## catside

n0rm said:


> ^ you and me both! If the BIN was lower, I would've taken the chance.
> 
> Barrie Shel PTBs, if I didn't get shell Leeds for cheaper I would've been all over this already.


I have these same shoes at 9C, about same condition. If someone out there is a 9c, you can buy this and we can exchange. Just saying.


----------



## Pugin

NOS Drumohr shetland, sz 44:


----------



## wacolo

Seller has a few similar lots.


----------



## wacolo

Barbour NWT Shaw Cardigan Large BIN $84.99


BB Shetland Crew Made in Scotland NWT $9.99

Brookstweed Sportcoat 43L $69.99 BIN or BO


----------



## wacolo

Alan Paine Lambswool Argyle $9.99 / BIN $14.99


Flusser English Suede Loafers 9.5D $40.00 / BIN $50.00


Polo RL MII 42R Houndstooth Sportcoat $59.99 BIN


----------



## mack11211

*Among my listings this week...*

Are a dozen suits and outerwear pieces with $9.99 opening bids. These include shipping.

Among the listings is this great sack from Brooks:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad OLIVE GAB SACK SUIT 40 L

All auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## rafa

Brooks Brothers 1818 Trad 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer Center Vent 46Rhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/110953581614?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## wacolo

BB Hat Made in England 7 1/4 $30


----------



## danielm

Not my sale, not my size, but if anyone is looking for some Florsheim shells in size 9 A, these look legit. Can't beat $18.

Vintage Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan Oxfords Mens 9 A $18.00 https://etsy.me/TtyhEz


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT Deadstock Izod-Lacoste Made in USA polo


----------



## roman totale XVII

AldenPyle said:


> NWT Deadstock Izod-Lacoste Made in USA polo


Fantastic! Pity they're not a large - I would buy all three. I thrifted one of these last year, great cut, proper tails and just superb, robust cloth. Unfortunately for me it was a kids size, but my seven year old looks great in it!


----------



## wacolo

McGeorge V-Neck 42 $29.99 BIN or BO


----------



## veloscaraptor

If I didn't win this (which I didn't ) I hope one of you guys did:


----------



## rafa

*Brooks Brothers 1818 Trad 3/2 Sack Center Vent Patch Pockets 42L Navy Blazer*

One more.


----------



## mack11211

*Fall is coming in at mack11211*

Dear Folks:

Fall is coming at my ebay store, with a new complement of tweeds and wool&cashmere knitwear.

Among the listings in the trad zone:

BROOKS BROTHERS 3 roll 2 TWEED SACK COAT 38 R us 48 eu classic trad ivy prep


J & D McGEORGE scotland TANGERINE ORANGE V NECK CASHMERE SWEATER Sm or Med


DAVIDE CENCI Italy LIGHT BLUE CASHMERE VEST 52 eu L us v neck


Also, there is a selection of 30 pants, shirts and tie listings with opening bids of either 4.99 or 9.99, with free domestic shipping and no reserve.

There is also an amplified selection of bespoke tweed coats in the 40-42L size range by Fallan & Harvey of Savile Row.

Lastly, today my feedback number passed 5000. This is due in large part to your patronage, so once again I thank you for it.

Find all the listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## jt2gt

Anyone know if these are made by the same factory that makes the Alden Cape Cod Mocc Oxfords? Sure look the same to me.



Thanks...JT


----------



## firedancer

^ I don't know. But I whole heartedly agree with your assertion.


----------



## Yuca

AldenPyle said:


> NWT Deadstock Izod-Lacoste Made in USA polo


Thanks for the info, one of them is now on its way to me.


----------



## straw sandals

Thanks very much. That fedora looks like a real peach, and it is on its way to me!



wacolo said:


> BB Hat Made in England 7 1/4 $30


----------



## BorderBandit

*Bringing Light to Etsy*

Alright all let me first stipulate that I am receiving nothing and am in no way profiting by highlighting these sellers on Etsy. Let me reiterate, I'm not advertising for profit at all, and I would go item by item but there are so many great finds here that I wanted to let members browse for themselves. I'm stuck at work on Saturday again waiting on trucks to show up so I let my fingers do the browsing and found some good stuff I want to share. On top of that I recently became a squeaky wheel to a small degree unintentionally here on AAAC and wanted to at least contribute back a bit to make up for it, without going into too many details.

First up is actually an oldie but a goody, y'all need to visit Newton Street Vintage on etsy (https://www.etsy.com/shop/NewtonStreetVintage). They carry a great selection of vintage and deadstock clothing, but mainly stick to suits, jackets, and sport coats.

Next up is another great store Typhoid Jones, that, in their description focuses on Trad specific items and exclusively Made in the USA clothing. (https://www.etsy.com/shop/TyphoidJones). If you're looking for a good overcoat, then this is your store. In addition, they have a wide selection of ties and shirts.

This next store, Troutman Dry Goods, caught my eye because of this particular item, a vintage Harvard Co-op blue blazer size 44: https://www.etsy.com/listing/74536753/vintage-harvard-cooperative-society-blue beyond that they also have a great if smaller collection of clothing, mainly jackets (https://www.etsy.com/shop/TroutmanDryGoods).

Last but not least is The Ivy League Shop, with this particular item catching my eye, a vintage deadstock 3/2 Brooks Brothers 346 Blazer in Nantucket Red: (https://www.etsy.com/listing/96401375/vintage-deadstock-mens-brooks-brothers) Also for their store they carry a great selection of vintage shirts and sweaters (). So there it is, browse away and hopefully you can find something y'all like.


----------



## catside

+1 for Typhoid who is a member of both fora. Good guy.


----------



## Vector Sum

straw sandals said:


> Thanks very much. That fedora looks like a real peach, and it is on its way to me!


Are you planning on getting it re-blocked before wearing, or is it good as it is?


----------



## straw sandals

The photos are a bit blurry, so it's hard to say. I'm thinking that it will look nice as is. If it needs more work, I'll see if there's a local shop in Manhattan or send it off to Art Fawcett. That man is amazing.



Vector Sum said:


> Are you planning on getting it re-blocked before wearing, or is it good as it is?


----------



## wacolo

Nice Harris Tweed Sack ~42 $44.99


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

BorderBandit said:


> Alright all let me first stipulate that I am receiving nothing and am in no way profiting by highlighting these sellers on Etsy. Let me reiterate, I'm not advertising for profit at all, and I would go item by item but there are so many great finds here that I wanted to let members browse for themselves. I'm stuck at work on Saturday again waiting on trucks to show up so I let my fingers do the browsing and found some good stuff I want to share. On top of that I recently became a squeaky wheel to a small degree unintentionally here on AAAC and wanted to at least contribute back a bit to make up for it, without going into too many details.
> 
> ...
> 
> Next up is another great store Typhoid Jones, that, in their description focuses on Trad specific items and exclusively Made in the USA clothing. (https://www.etsy.com/shop/TyphoidJones). If you're looking for a good overcoat, then this is your store. In addition, they have a wide selection of ties and shirts.
> 
> ...





catside said:


> +1 for Typhoid who is a member of both fora. Good guy.


^^^ I wanted to thank you guys for taking the time to check out my Etsy shop! I really appreciate it! :icon_smile:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

wacolo said:


> Nice Harris Tweed Sack ~42 $44.99


Was watching that BB shetland


----------



## Dingus

*Brooks Brothers Flannel Fun Shirt*

NWT Brooks Brothers "brooksflannel" Fun Shirt size M $12.99 or BIN $54.99


----------



## mack11211

*Autumn leaves at mack11211*

Dear Folks:

More seasonal items at mack11211, including rich tweeds, repp ties, a covert twill suit and even a fur-collared Paul Stuart topcoat:

$195 ARNYS paris france BURGUNDY GOLD STRIPE TIE 3.5"


LOT OF FOUR (4) STRIPED WEB BELTS brooks brothers dooney & bourke.sz 38


Lot of THREE (3) WEB & FABRIC BELTS Pantagonia sz 38


Lot of THREE (3) WEB & FABRIC BELTS Paul Stuart cotton nylon wool sz 38


ROBERT TALBOTT light BLUE WEB BELT leather fittings sz 40


PAUL STUART COLOR TWEED PLAID COAT 38 S us 48 C eu slim USA Southwick


LEONARD LOGSDAIL savile row new york BESPOKE TWEED COAT 42 S us 52 c eu custom


BROOKS BROTHERS GOLDEN FLEECE tan plaid SACK SUIT 44 L us 54 L eu prep trad


PAUL STUART southwick COVERT TWILL SUIT 42 L us 52 L eu slim


POLO Ralph Lauren italy BLUE CASHMERE d/b TOPCOAT 44 L us 54l eu cary grant


$3000 PAUL STUART FUR COLLAR gray TOP COAT 40 L us or Medium samuelsohn 


J M WESTON france BROWN CHUKKA BOOT 9.5 uk 10 us


Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## wacolo

Nevermind. I grabbed this one myself. :aportnoy:

A couple of Barbour Argyle sweaters in Med $9.99


----------



## mack11211

*More items added*

Just added:

$250 ORVIS usa Wool CAVAlRY TWILL PANTS 34 36 us 50 52 eu highway patrol


NEW nwt BEN SILVER charleston london Germany GREEN DUCK SILK TIE 3.5" prep trad


Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Ekphrastic

Wacolo, thanks for all the posting here you've been doing. I snagged a Harris Tweed you'd pointed out a while back that I never would have otherwise seen.


----------



## wacolo

^^^^^

Always glad to help. :smile:


----------



## catside

Alden shortwings 12.5 narrow burnished tan.
These are very good shape and currently 40 bucks (480 new!)

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=11543132


----------



## wacolo

Nice 1952 Tweed Sportcoat 38L $29.00


----------



## catside

10.5 shell PTB 80 bucks.



11.5 shell longwing $85


----------



## firedancer

^ I'm gonna start calling Wacolo the new "put this on". 

I thought I may get that Viyella for a deal. ;-(


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Exactly.  The last 2 PTO emails have got me.


----------



## ATL

Now on ebay .....



38 R Brooks Brothers windowpane Sportcoat:

40 S Polo USA Double Breasted Blazer:

44 R Samuelsohn Custom Houndstooth sportcoat. Ticket pocket. Surgeon cuffs:

46 R Brooks Brothers POW sportcoat:

46 R Brooks Brothers Scottish Tweed:


----------



## wacolo

.


----------



## rabidawg

Very nice from the NC clearance center. 40R. 3/2 roll, flat front pant, and appears undarted. ~$250 BIN.


----------



## Jory

rabidawg said:


> Very nice from the NC clearance center. 40R. 3/2 roll, flat front pant, and appears undarted. ~$250 BIN.


Well that didn't last long.


----------



## BorderBandit

firedancer said:


> I thought I may get that Viyella for a deal. ;-(


Me too!

My back is out and these wretched pain pills have we wandering, let's see what I found online....

Hickey Freeman 43L 100% Camel Hair Blazer w/....Leather Wrapped Buttons? Really? $24.99

Cricketeer Sport Coat 42R with more leather wrapped buttons $15.95

Brooks Brothers 43L 3/2 Roll with swelled edges sack camel hair jacket BIN $47.000

I may buy this one, but I buy too much anyway so maybe someone else will want it, but let's get off this camel hair kick.

Three Viyella Shirts all BNWT, all for $20.78 at this point: 
17" 
16" 
15.5"

Orvis Harris Tweed 42L @ $25.88 right now:

Andover Shop Tie @ $4.00 right now:


----------



## mack11211

*Two dozen more items added*

Dear Folks:

Yesterday two dozen more items went up, including these in the trad zone:

CHIPP custom bespoke PINK OXFORD b/d shirt 15 30 us 38 cm eu French cuffs! Trad


BROOKS BROTHERS Makers GREEN STRIPE SHIRT 15.5 33 us 39 eu trad prep ivy league


Classic English TWEED NORFOLK COAT 44 us 54 eu leather buttons


Auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST but with low BIN prices, the listings may end at any time.

Find these and many more (135 in all!) listed here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## BorderBandit

Vintage Men's Oxxford Pure Cashmere Blazer Sportcoat - 42 - Antler Buttons $35

https://www.etsy.com/listing/101980...=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## mack11211

*More items added*

Dear Folks:

Trad items listed just last night include two BB flannel sack blazers, two chunky snowflake pattern sweaters (one from Brooks), and a tweed vest from J Peterman. One brand least familiar to you may be Bow Bells House of Japan, but the Japanese love American trad just as much as we do, if not more, so check out their OCBDs.

LOT OF TWO (2) BOW BELLS HOUSE Japan PLAID OXFORD b/d SHIRTS 15 in 38 e bowbells


J PETERMAN usa classic trad wool TWEED VEST 40 or M orange green flecks


BROOKS BROTHERS denmark BLUE SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L hand knit chunky


THE NORTH ISLANDER shetland scotland RED SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L hand knit chunky


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE FLANNEL SACK BLAZER 44 L us 54 L eu prep ivy


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE FLANNEL SACK BLAZER 48 L us 58 L eu prep ivy


All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## ATL

Still no bids on these .... I know they are all darted, but surely someone here is into them because they're pretty damn awesome.


----------



## wacolo

Chipp Velvet Paisley Jacket $20.85

Talbott Madder Tie $5.99

Rooster Wool Rufflernit Tie $10.00

Pringle Shepherds Check tie $14.00

J Press BD 16.5/35 $30.00

Andover Shop Scarf $18.50

O'Connell's Sport Coat ~42 $45.00


----------



## DoghouseReilly

^ Note that the Alan Paine has been shrunk.


----------



## wacolo

DoghouseReilly said:


> ^ Note that the Alan Paine has been shrunk.


Good Call. :smile:


----------



## Anthony Charton

Someone in the US needs to maybe get this,



And this:

,

Because I probably will if they don't.

(3-piece tweed, 2-piece YSL Tweed, both 36. I aquired a 3-piece country suit from this seller a few weeks ago- still waiting for it to reach my side of the pond, and the £ 30 for shipping was hefty, but good Lord I can't wait.)


----------



## wacolo

Anthony Charton said:


> Someone in the US needs to maybe get this,
> 
> And this:
> 
> ,
> 
> Because I probably will if they don't.
> 
> (3-piece tweed, 2-piece YSL Tweed, both 36. I aquired a 3-piece country suit from this seller a few weeks ago- still waiting for it to reach my side of the pond, and the £ 30 for shipping was hefty, but good Lord I can't wait.)


That first tweed is excellent! The lapels on the YSL would make Tom Ford blush


----------



## Anthony Charton

Agreed- I've actually grown quite fond of larger lapels on country suits (as long as they're notched). I find they reflect the debonair amplitude that such garments require.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Ok, I'm genuinely tempted to bid on the three-piece now. Great.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

wacolo said:


> Good Call. :smile:


Thanks for the heads up on the navy Eastlands. They were too tempting to pass up.


----------



## conductor

Peal & Co. for Brooks Brothers loafers, size 9.5 $75

https://www.etsy.com/listing/111089...a_ship_to=US&ga_page=5&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## wacolo

Eastland USA Boots 10 $42.00 / BIN $50.00


----------



## mack11211

*Among my listings this week...*

Dozens more items listed!

There are 150 in all, with 50 at auction and the other 100 in the fixed price listings.

Even most of the auctions have Buy It Now options, so they may go at any time.

Among those in the trad zone:

More things freshly listed:

ALAN FLUSSER drakes london RICH PAISLEY TIE 3.75" michael drake england silk


J PRESS classic trad England OXFORD WEAVE SILK STRIPE TIE 3.5"


LOT OF TWO (2) POLO Ralph Lauren BURGUNDY SILK TIES 3.75" dots stripes


BROOKS BROTHERS England MACCLESFIELD wedding TIE silver woven silk 4" trad


$395 PAUL STUART ny england YELLOW CABLE KNIT CREWNECK SWEATER 46" 54 eu L or XL


THE NORTH ISLANDER shetland scotland GRN SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L hand knit chunky


J PRESS classic trad BLUE STRIPED SACK SUIT 48 L us 58 L eu


All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Trip English

Eastland Made in Maine Ranger Mocs 9.5 / 10

I'm selling these guys. Should have sized down from my usual 9.5. Amazing shoes. Ask me questions here if you'd like.

Also this. Thinning the closet out.


----------



## BorderBandit

As of now 0 bids at $39.99 and set at BIN for $59.99


$29.99 BIN OBO


As of now 0 bids at $19.99


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Furious at myself for missing these.


----------



## Dingus

NWT Brooks Brothers Wool/Cotton Fall Plaid Fun Shirt Size Medium


----------



## BorderBandit

This isn't my size or really my style, but I've heard these keywords thrown together before by many members on this forum:
*
Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch Viyella Blackwatch Tartan Woven In England
*


----------



## leisureclass

Alan Paine vtg Shetlands, size 42 - cheap (half of 'bay prices):
Navy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/112759...er=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=vintage
Brown: https://www.etsy.com/listing/112760...er=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## rabidawg

rabidawg said:


> Very nice from the NC clearance center. 40R. 3/2 roll, flat front pant, and appears undarted. ~$250 BIN.





Jory said:


> Well that didn't last long.


Another up for sale. Same price.


----------



## wacolo

rabidawg said:


> Another up for sale. Same price.


^^^^^^^
I don't need any mores suits. I just have to keep telling myself that :frown:.


----------



## Titus_A

rabidawg said:


> Another up for sale. Same price.


I own one of these. It's by far my favorite suit.


----------



## Hardiw1

Lands End navy lambswool vest Large 
$10 shipped BIN

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=110967526750&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## catside

This JPress ensemble is an excellent value. The only reason I am posting instead of buying is because the measurements of the Donegal jacket reads like 47-48 not 44:



One might ask the seller to remeasure of course.


----------



## ATL

Shirts!

Zegna Su Misura, Turbull & Asser Sea Island Cotton and Brioni tuxedo.


----------



## Barnavelt

catside said:


> This JPress ensemble is an excellent value. The only reason I am posting instead of buying is because the measurements of the Donegal jacket reads like 47-48 not 44:
> 
> One might ask the seller to remeasure of course.


Those pictures are horrendous; looks like he ate at KFC and smeared the lens of his flip phone before doing the photo shoot. Only in the garment bag shot do I even see anything that looks like herringbone.

The 25 inches chest measurement it says was taken across the back; maybe the seller did not button the jacket and it was spread wide. I usually measure chest across the front?


----------



## Hardiw1

LL bean sweater Large. $20 BIN

https://bit.ly/PwpuTR


----------



## Doctor Damage

Truly magnificent pair of Thom Browne longwings, brown, size 11.5. Obviously these have never been polished, but they're still in decent shape and ready for someone to take care of them (unlike the hipster d-bag who has put them up on eBay). Made in the UK by either Trickers or C&J. The price is too high, but go look at the nice photos and dream a little about how nice it would be be able to buy them brand new...


----------



## Ekphrastic

^Argh! Cringed a little at that one.


----------



## mack11211

*Ending tonight!*

Ending tonight!

Scores of new great items.

Custom suits made by Alan Flusser for one of the best dressed men in the world.

Sweaters from William Lockie and Paul Stuart.

Soft flannel shirts from Purdey, Steven Alan, Paul Stuart & more.

Starting bids are low and include free domestic shipping.

Most items have BIN prices and may go at any time.

Some of the tastiest:

BROOKS BROTHERS England MACCLESFIELD wedding TIE silver woven silk 4" trad


WILLIAM LOCKIE hawick scotland GRAY CASHMERE TURTLENECK sz L or XL


PURDEY England PLAID cotton FLANNEL SHIRT sz 38 eu 15 us or Small


All auctions end 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## catside

Brand new pebblegrain older Leeds 11:

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=11692596


----------



## Himself

Sorry to have no good reason to own this Donegal tweed 3-piece:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Indiana-Jone-Donagel-English-tweed-three-piece-suit-J-Press-tie-40-R-/110964926430?pt=US_CSA_MC_Suits&hash=item19d60667de
Not that I'd ever spend $400 on what for me would be a costume...


----------



## Barrow Jacket

wacolo said:


> Good Call. :smile:


Wacolo, thanks for this...I nabbed the OConnell's Shetland. My first E-bay purchase ever; it fits great and looks fantastic. I'm now hooked on Trad via Ebay.


----------



## ATL

For the small-footed trad:

Excellent Alden foot balance black wingtips 6.5 D/EE.


----------



## Pentheos

*13D shell longwings -- maker?*

Low BIN.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Pentheos said:


> Low BIN.


I emailed the seller about the maker. I'm really a 12.5 but I may take a gamble and hope they run small.


----------



## rabidawg

ArtVandalay said:


> I emailed the seller about the maker. I'm really a 12.5 but I may take a gamble and hope they run small.


99% sure they're Hanover.


----------



## firedancer

Art, 
^ those are Hanovers


----------



## firedancer

And it's not a "gamble" when you could flip em for profit


----------



## 12345Michael54321

I'd love to buy these Hanovers, but they're a 13 D/B, and I wear a 13 EE or EEE. They're close enough to the right size that I can almost bring myself to buy them, but just far enough off that I know they'd cause me pain if I were to wear them.

As I'm not a woman, I'm choosing not to endure discomfort in the name of attractive footwear.

Of course, maybe Art Vandelay and I could work out some sort of deal, where if the shoes run large, they're mine. If they run small, they're his. If they run true to size, we flip them and split the profits. 
-- 
Michael


----------



## benjclark

Thanks for the heads up!

PS, these are my size and in my most preferred style, and in a color I do not have. Not flipping.


----------



## Pentheos

benjclark said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> PS, these are my size and in my most preferred style, and in a color I do not have. Not flipping.


Enjoy!

(Do note that I think they have had a half-sole put on---look closely at the change in the stitching. Still, great deal.)


----------



## benjclark

Given where I live, I'm hard on soles. No problem at all. Thanks for the post!


----------



## wacolo

Barrow Jacket said:


> Wacolo, thanks for this...I nabbed the OConnell's Shetland. My first E-bay purchase ever; it fits great and looks fantastic. I'm now hooked on Trad via Ebay.


Always glad when one of them works out. Enjoy!


----------



## leisureclass

Deadstock Bean Tattersall 16.5/33 All cotton made in USA


----------



## dalek

Blackwatch J.Press jacket in Large. Listed in womens for some reason. $21.24 BIN. Someone get this!


----------



## Titus_A

Brooks glen plaid 3/2, 38-ish, but watch those short sleeves.


----------



## veloscaraptor

Found a couple of pairs of longwings:

Black pebble grain (11D): 

Cognac pebble grain (10.5D, with what looks like a brand new resole):


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 160 items on ebay this week...*

Are these:

DRAKES LONDON michael drake TANGERINE ORANGE linen silk POCKET SQUARE pochette


$275 John SMEDLEY england DARK BROWN wool TURTLENECK SWEATER sz L us 44"


Essential PAUL STUART italy NAVY BLUE SILK KNIT TIE 3"


BEN SILVER charleston london navy blue BULLS & BEARS SILK TIE 3.5" prep trad


NEW J. McLAUGHLIN WOOL PLAID TIE 3.5"


More plaid and striped wool ties here:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211/_i.html?_nkw=wool+tie&submit=Search&_sid=4835060

Flannel of all kinds here:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211/_i.html?_nkw=flannel&submit=Search&_sid=4835060

Unworn OXXFORD CLOTHES mtm BLACK PURE CASHMERE COAT 42L custom quality blazer


Essential OXXFORD HERRINGBONE TWEED COAT 42 us 52 eu mac millan NORDSTROM


All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

But BIN items can end whenever you want to buy them.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT Made in USA Hunter Green Corbin Sack Blazer 41L


----------



## C. Sharp

I was wondering if a member here might have bought this tie from etsy recently. If so I would like to hear from you via PM, if willing. Thanks

https://postimage.org/
photo sharing


----------



## benjclark

Is that a squirrel rampant?


----------



## blairrob

benjclark said:


> Is that a squirrel rampant?


:tongue2: Excellent!


----------



## ATL

Nothing especially trad here - except for the excellent Hickey Freeman - but you guys should be able to get some good deals on my new auctions:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Shirts include Tom Baker London, RT Estate Bespoke, Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece and Hickey Freeman in a variety of sizes.

Two sportcoats and a suit that needs a bit of work, so will go cheap.

Corneliani black pinstripe suit. 44 L. PIMP.









Amazing autumnal Hickey Freeman. 42 L









And I'll work with you if you want this one:
42 Long Luciano Barbera for St. Andrews


----------



## Blessings

If someone is looking for a nice heavy winter overcoat - you've got 4 hours left on this beauty from the brethren - looks a treat. It took some serious arguments with myself not to bid on it, I hope someone else here will so I get to see photos of it worn.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Stunning-Brooks-Brothers-Herringbone-Tweed-Overcoat-w-Pile-lining-Sz-42-Mint-/150936596839?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item232485b167


----------



## wacolo

BB GTH Pants 34 $10.00


----------



## jt2gt

Great BIN for Alden Shell:



Can't believe still available.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Oh, those are tempting. But I KNOW they'd be too big. Have to stop myself from trying them anyway.


----------



## Barnavelt

jt2gt said:


> Great BIN for Alden Shell:
> 
> Can't believe still available.


Gorgeous finish on that shell. 11.5 is a pretty common size? Bet they are gone before we learn who the next POTUS will be.


----------



## rafa




----------



## Mississippi Mud

Who knew Chipp outfitted ReRun in all those episodes of "What's Happening"?


----------



## jt2gt

jt2gt said:


> Great BIN for Alden Shell:
> 
> Can't believe still available.


Wow...not a good move, someone put a bid on them and took off the 350 BIN. If you'd pay 250, you might as well hit the BIN and end it 7 days early at 350. I predict it will go over 350 easy on a straight auction.

JT


----------



## straw sandals

Or these, for the vintage aviation enthusiast:



Mississippi Mud said:


> Who knew Chipp outfitted ReRun in all those episodes of "What's Happening"?


----------



## firedancer

^ now those are flipping cool!


----------



## catside

Ridiculously cheap brand new Aldens, limited sizes:
https://www.elmshoes.com/index.cfm?do=search&brand=Alden&catid=0&gender=2


----------



## straw sandals

firedancer said:


> ^ now those are flipping cool!


To tell the truth, I bought them myself (so thanks!) :smile:

They're beautifully made but bright as heck. My patchwork madras pants look positively tame in comparison!


----------



## ATL

I just listed a TON of tweeds. Well, not a ton, but, well, just take a look:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Tweeds (most have the Harris Tweed label, one is an unlabeled HT, and one is just an awesome tweed)
39 R
40 R
40/41 R
40/42 S

And a vintage HT overcoat in Large


----------



## mack11211

*Among my listings this week...*

Are these items in the trad zone:

Essential PAUL STUART italy NAVY BLUE SILK KNIT TIE 3"


BEN SILVER charleston london navy blue BULLS & BEARS SILK TIE 3.5" prep trad


NEW J. McLAUGHLIN WOOL PLAID TIE 3.5"


EDGAR POMEROY bespoke CORDUROY PANTS 38

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p4712.m570.l1313&_nkw=pomeroy+corduroy&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Classic POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE flannel BLAZER 40 42 us 52 eu


Essential OXXFORD HERRINGBONE TWEED COAT 42 us 52 eu mac millan NORDSTROM


All auctions close Sunday night just before 10 PM EST. But most items have Buy It Now prices, so you may nab them at any time.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## zbix

Hunter Green BB Shetland - L - $23 shipped


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Really cool vintage Ralph Lauren cashmere/cotton vest herringbone - size large - $30


----------



## ATL

Your lady will love you if you win this Burberry Trench. No reserve. 









My other auctions include ties (Vineyard Vines, Canali, Zegna, Bullock and Jones), tweed sportcoats and shirts.

Oh yeah, and that 42 L Luciano Barbera Alpaca sportcoat has been relisted as an auction starting at 29.99:


----------



## Dr. D

Here's something you don't see everyday: a classic Brooks tweed sack new with tags (size 44S):


----------



## BorderBandit

*Most Amazingly Colored Brooks Brothers Tie*

I've never seen something like this before or since. Kind of looks like Monet's gardens. @$6.99 right now.


----------



## BorderBandit

BorderBandit said:


> I've never seen something like this before or since. Kind of looks like Monet's gardens. @$6.99 right now.


Ye gads, sorry all, this is a Brooks Brother's Maker's tie, made in the USA.


----------



## straw sandals

Three hours left on this Burberry for J Press trench. Bidding is currently at $49 (!)


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 160 items on ebay this week...*

Are these, for the adventurous trad:

PAUL STUART ny VIYELLA style PLAID FLANNEL SHIRT sz L or XL full cut


TURNBULL & ASSER England RAINBOW STRIPE SHIRT 16 33 in 41 cm


NEW WITH TAG $195 nwt BEN SILVER pink BLUE PLAID SHIRT 16 33 or 41


$395 RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl PURPLE CORDUROY PANTS 38 us 54 eu italy


All auctions close around 10 PM EST Sunday -- that's tonight!

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Titus_A

Pretty sure this is a .


----------



## Barnavelt

Titus_A said:


> Pretty sure this is a .


Apparently the maker is "collegiate traditions". Sounds like a throwback to me. No label pic, no material listed, lots of far-away shots. As someone who puts a lot of time and effort into my listings it is amazing how half-assed people can be when posting items for sale.

Soapbox over.


----------



## trgolf

Tried to buy the Mocc Oxfords last week on their website. Placed the order on Sunday and received an email from the owner Monday AM that it was a mistake on the site. They haven't sole Alden for a while as Alden took the account away due to low volume. Too bad as the Mocc Ox at $125 was ridiculous.


----------



## Dr. D

42R Huntington Donegal tweed sack for $50 shipped:


----------



## chilton

Would not be posting this if it were my size. What an apt description.

INSANE Andover Shop 3 Piece Tuxedo suit (coat jacket, vest, pants

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=181026996233&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## firedancer

Is that a "fun" vest? I'm not seeing the appeal? 
If that sells for over $50, which it most certainly will, that's the "insane" part.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Cole black unmarked shells, 8.5E (have seen plenty of life, but a rare model in black shell), BIN$37.99


----------



## Orgetorix

Cards is back! :icon_cheers:


----------



## mack11211

*Black Friday trad sale at mack11211 (over 150 ittems!)*

Dear Folks:

This week, a select auction list but today a Black Friday Sale with 30% off over 150 fixed price listings.

Some of the sale items:

J PRESS classic trad England OXFORD WEAVE SILK STRIPE TIE 3.5"


J PRESS classic trad STRPED TWEED SACK COAT 42 us 52 eu prep ivy


NEW WITH TAG $195 nwt BEN SILVER pink BLUE PLAID SHIRT 16 33 or 41


THE NORTH ISLANDER shetland scotland GRN SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L hand knit chunky


POLO Ralph Lauren HANDKNIT CASHMERE wool SNOWFLAKE SWEATER XL


$275 John SMEDLEY england DARK BROWN wool TURTLENECK SWEATER sz L us 44"


And among this week's auctions:

ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM England SANTA pattern SILK FORMAL VEST 40" or Med


Starting bids are low and include free shipping. There is no reserve on any item. As always, ask any questions you may have.

Black Friday sale ends midnight PST. The auctons end around 10 PM Sunday EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## ATL




----------



## Kreiger

Misbuttoned Tweed BB sack w/patch pockets. 40-42R



Another. 40-42R Tweed Sack. Misbuttoned, I believe.


----------



## rabidawg

. Size 12 B. $80 BIN.


----------



## lostinaustin

new - BEN SILVER Tattersall Check Shirt - 16 1/2 x 33
Long Sleeve, Button Down, Two Ply


----------



## greekgeek

These have a toe defect, still they look hard to beat for $75 shipped. AE's version of the LHS in 8.5D.


----------



## ChicagoTrad

BB flat front, 3/2 sack suit in grey. It's a bit big for me, otherwise I might have pulled the trigger. Seller has a Belvest (non-trad) that is pretty nice as well, but I've been on a shopping spree that I need to slow down a bit


----------



## mack11211

*Among my auctions CLOSING TONIGHT*

Are these in the trad zone:

J PRESS classic trad RED PAISLEY PRINT TIE 3.75"


THE ANDOVER SHOP classic trad GREEN wool FLYING DUCK TIE 3.25"


BEN SILVER Seaward & Stearn CASHMERE SILK wool STRIPED TIE 3.5" England


BERGDORF GOODMAN MEN holiday PLAID WOOL VEST w/lapels! sz S or slim M


POLO Ralph Lauren classic LEATHER JACKET bomber style Size L


All these auctions close TONIGHT around 10 PM EST!

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html

Also check the auctions Monday for a new lot of shirts including models from The Andover Shop, J Press and OCBDs from Brooks Brothers Makers.


----------



## conductor

These look pretty good with a buy it now of 48.99. Size 9.5.


----------



## BorderBandit

*Aquascutum DB Navy Blazer*

It's listed as a 42 Tall, but the measurements put it somewhere between a 43 and 44. Made in Canada, pretty good buy for $24.99 and 0 bids.


----------



## ATL

Surely some 42 L here wants this . Huh?


----------



## SLeiber

J. Press 38S 3-roll-2 blazer in a pretty cool fabric I'm not familiar with. $100 obo


----------



## straw sandals

I was going to post that myself. My Chipp tweed is my very favorite sport coat. I'm wearing it right now. The tailoring on these is impeccable.



ATL said:


> Surely some 42 L here wants this . Huh?


----------



## Barnavelt

straw sandals said:


> I was going to post that myself. My Chipp tweed is my very favorite sport coat. I'm wearing it right now. The tailoring on these is impeccable.


I sent a message to the seller asking for a measure of the extra fabric in the sleeves. Appears to be a very nice example and I assume that is a good BIN price?


----------



## catside

J. Press cotton vests. I bought two. excellent price at 20 bucks for new Press items.


----------



## straw sandals

Chipp 3/2 sack jackets come along so infrequently that it's hard to say just *how* good a deal it is, but this appears to be a great one. Gold Chipp, from what I understand, was their higher-end line. If it fit me, I'd probably try to snipe it; the low brand recognition on these jackets might work in your favor. Then again, someone might buy it out from under you!


----------



## Barnavelt

straw sandals said:


> Chipp 3/2 sack jackets come along so infrequently that it's hard to say just *how* good a deal it is, but this appears to be a great one. Gold Chipp, from what I understand, was their higher-end line. If it fit me, I'd probably try to snipe it; the low brand recognition on these jackets might work in your favor. Then again, someone might buy it out from under you!


Only one inch for the sleeves puts it just barely in my length if they were taken out all the way. I do love the color. I have spent more for less quality in the past. Finances as they are BIN is not a possibility but I assume the price will be right for someone out there.


----------



## catside

SLeiber said:


> J. Press 38S 3-roll-2 blazer in a pretty cool fabric I'm not familiar with. $100 obo


That would be a cavalry twill I believe.


----------



## mjo_1

What do you all make of these Aldens?



When did Alden make a calf LHS for BB?

Handsome shoes.


----------



## straw sandals

There is another line of LHS at BB not made by Alden. If you could see the "Made in..." label, you could tell for sure...


----------



## efdll

These usually require a 1/2 size smaller, am I right?


----------



## straw sandals

Unsure, but if they're not the Alden ones, then it's not such a great deal:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Classic-Penny-Loafers/859F,default,pd.html?dwvar_859F_Color=BLCK&contentpos=13&cgid=men
But looking more closely at the sole, sizing info, and the shape of the shoes, I think they might be Aldens...


----------



## leisureclass

^ Says 'imported' in the description, so probably not.


----------



## Ron_A

^ I believe that the loafers on BB website are Sebago Cayman IIs, if I recall correctly. Not sure about the shoes listed on ebay. They do not have the heel "foxing" that typically is found on the Alden for BB offerings. They definitely are not shell.


----------



## Dr. D

mjo_1 said:


> What do you all make of these Aldens?
> 
> When did Alden make a calf LHS for BB?
> 
> Handsome shoes.


These are indeed Aldens.

As stated by others, BB does carry non-Alden loafers so you do have to be careful. But the pics in that ebay listing posted are clearly unlined Alden LHS in calfskin (check out the font on the interior sizing information as well as the interior sole markings).


----------



## Ekphrastic

catside said:


> J. Press cotton vests. I bought two. excellent price at 20 bucks for new Press items.


I bought one once; it was marked a medium, but it fit more like an extra-large. No joke. It's a great price, and they're nice vests, but they're huge (at least the one I got). Maybe that's why they're so cheap--they were mis-labeled?


----------



## Christophe

conductor said:


> These look pretty good with a buy it now of 48.99. Size 9.5.


Can anyone speak to the quality (or lack of) in these shoes? I've not heard of the maker before, and research avails little. They do look tempting, though.


----------



## SLeiber

Christophe said:


> Can anyone speak to the quality (or lack of) in these shoes? I've not heard of the maker before, and research avails little. They do look tempting, though.


https://www.asos.com/ASOS/ASOS-Made...200=5&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=-1&clr=White

Here is the link to what I believe is the product page. ASOS is an online store (maybe brick and mortar in EU) that carries a really wide variety of brands, but I don't know much about their house brand. Maybe along the lines of H&M?


----------



## leisureclass

-- Bargain for a 41 short: (but really needs some new buttons

--Black tie season must have for a 43L: 

-- Fantastic Tweed Sack for a 38 or 39: 

-- Two Button Brooks Sack in a 40 (Maybe?), but it's less than $25 shipped: 

-- Alan Paine camelhair cardigan (42): 

-- Beautiful Huntington Tweed (40ish): 

-- NOS sta-press Berle (Murray's Toggery) khakis: 

-- Yale Co-op Tweed in a 42:


----------



## mack11211

*It's a trad shirt 'splosion at mack11211*

Dear Folks:

Just listed many trad shirts, both singles and groups. Some have sold already, but great items remain...

There are NINE listings for Brooks Brothers Makers b/d shirts, including 15 shirts in all:

https://k2b-bulk.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...unt=1&srcType=0&searchSubmit=Search&goToPage=

And three listings for shirts from J Press, plus a tweed sack coat and a tie:

https://k2b-bulk.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...unt=1&srcType=0&searchSubmit=Search&goToPage=

Also don't miss this pair of 1960s Ivy League striped oxfords by Eagle, with flapped breast pockets:


These and many more trad listings are on my holiday list (over 220 items!)

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## leisureclass

Well now, here's something you don't see everyday:


And that price...


----------



## Kreiger

BB Grey Pinstripe Sack 40r


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

J. Press sweater for the sports fan on your list


----------



## Sir Cingle

leisureclass said:


> Well now, here's something you don't see everyday:
> 
> And that price...


I own a polyester version of this tie. I bought it from Paul Winston himself, for all of $25 or so. He probably has polyester ones left. Now, I'd prefer silk, but not for over $200 more!


----------



## ATL

J Press Tweed trousers, Gray flannel Saint Andrews trousers, Polo US Christmas Cords, Zenga cords and some other odds and ends.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## catside

Press cashmere coat:

Press SC, looks cashmere to me

Press tweed with ripped lining, expect to spend 80 bucks to replace the lining, unless you patch it .

https://www.ebay.com/itm/J-Press-Glen-Plaid-Donegal-Tweed-Sportcoat-42-44-R-see-measurements-/110984700882?ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123

Press 42T flannel suit


----------



## catside

catside said:


> J. Press cotton vests. I bought two. excellent price at 20 bucks for new Press items.


As Ekphrastic noted these run larger and mislabelled.
A large is like an XL maybe XXL. They are first quality otherwise.
Seller accepted $15 offer and combined shipping so since it is such a good deal I will post measurements of large. If you are a larger gentleman excellent deal. I will probably dryer shrink mine. They are pure mercerized cotton so they will shrink, no problem.

Large sweaters are:
PtoP 25, sh 20, BOC 28


----------



## mack11211

*But wait -- there's more!*



mack11211 said:


> Dear Folks:
> 
> Just listed many trad shirts, both singles and groups. Some have sold already, but great items remain...
> 
> There are NINE listings for Brooks Brothers Makers b/d shirts, including 15 shirts in all:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od..._nkw=brooks+brothers+(shirt,+shirts)&_sacat=0
> 
> And three listings for shirts from J Press, plus a tweed sack coat and a tie:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...32.m570.l1313&_nkw=J+press&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> Also don't miss this pair of 1960s Ivy League striped oxfords by Eagle, with flapped breast pockets:
> 
> 
> These and many more trad listings are on my holiday list (over 220 items!)
> 
> Find them all here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


More items in the trad zone:

$1000 Mens Handkerchief Hanky 11 pc POCKET SQUARE LOT england italy france japan


FOUR (4) PAIR LOT of BRACES suspenders PAUL STUART Faconnable TRAFALGAR england


Rare PAUL STUART ny WHITE CLUB COLLAR SHIRT 15.5 33 in or 39 cm


GITMAN VINTAGE usa WHITE OXFORD b/d SHIRT sz M prep trad ivy essential


Flat front corduroy pants by Zanella, Zegna su misura, Edgar Pomeroy and RLPL in size 38

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...2.m570.l1313&_nkw=corduroy&_sacat=0&_from=R40

POLO Ralph Lauren HANDKNIT CASHMERE wool SNOWFLAKE SWEATER XL


INVERTERE Newton Abbot England TWEED COAT L or 40 Herzfeld New York


Superb J M WESTON france CREAM SUEDE LOAFERS size 9 uk 9.5 us


All auctions close Sunday night.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## catside

Press tweed 3/2 misbuttoned , big boy size, 24.75 PP 48-49


----------



## Pentheos

Very nice 13B Allen Edmonds Hinsdale in unmarked shell (#2884).



Starting price $49.99, no bids so far, auction ending soon.


----------



## danielm

All closing this afternoon/evening:




Returns: Not accepted



Quick Look



1 bid
*$15.99*
*Time left:Time left:4h 42m*



Returns: Not accepted



Quick Look



0 bids
Buy It Now
*$29.99*
$49.99
*Time left:Time left:4h 44m*



Returns: Not accepted



Quick Look



2 bids
Buy It Now
*$30.99*
$69.99
*Time left:Time left:4h 43m*



Returns: Not accepted



Quick Look



1 bid
*$14.99*
*Time left:Time left:4h 44m*



Returns: Not accepted



Quick Look



1 bid
Buy It Now
*$19.99*
$39.99
*Time left:Time left:7h 26m*




Returns: Not accepted



Quick Look



0 bids
Buy It Now
*$64.99*
$134.99
*Time left:Time left:7h 56m*



Returns: Not accepted



Quick Look



1 bid
*$14.99*
*Time left:Time left:4h 45m*



Returns: Not accepted



Quick Look



0 bids
Buy It Now
*$39.99*
$89.99
*Time left:Time left:4h 47m*



Returns: Not accepted



Quick Look



1 bid
Buy It Now
*$59.99*
$124.99
*Time left:Time left:5h 35m*



Returns: Not accepted



Quick Look



1 bid
Buy It Now
*$29.99*
$69.99
*Time left:Time left:7h 14m*

https://www.ebay.com/sch/captreynolds/m.html?_ipg=&_from=&_nkw=&_armrs=1&rt=nc&_dmd=2


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Beautiful Ralph Lauren corduroys: sizes 36 - 40.



I wish they had my size!


----------



## ATL

I just posted a ton of new things.

These gems are included:

USA-made Brooks Brothers POW Lambswool Cashmere 40 R sportcoat


Brooks Brothers Flannel 15 1/2 R Cotton Wool Plaid shirt. Made in USA.


Eljo's UVA two-button blazer. 41 42 R.


Amazing Tweed Hickey Freeman prince of wales wool suit. 41 R. 2 btn. Flat front 


Harris Tweed patch pocket 3-2, from late 50s/early 60s. Sold by trad shop in Winston-Salem.



I also have some non-trad items.


----------



## mack11211

*More items added*

Among them:

PAUL STUART new york SUEDE VEST sz M or 40 with foxhead buttons!


Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## nohio

I've got a Harris Tweed sportcoat with Trad details (3-roll-2, hook vent) up for auction .


----------



## Patrick06790

Winning bid was $227.50. The man wanted that tie.


leisureclass said:


> Well now, here's something you don't see everyday:
> 
> And that price...


----------



## nerdykarim

If I remember correctly, the POTM tie was featured on Put This On's eBay roundup last week. They have a big enough following that prices on anything featured go up way higher than they would otherwise.


----------



## BorderBandit

nerdykarim said:


> If I remember correctly, the POTM tie was featured on Put This On's eBay roundup last week. They have a big enough following that prices on anything featured go up way higher than they would otherwise.


It was, and agreed. I've never been able to find anything on there that was worth buying since they always get too expensive.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's another bargain. You'd think, for this price, the seller would throw in the shipping.


----------



## BorderBandit

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's another bargain. You'd think, for this price, the seller would throw in the shipping.


But hey, they offer financing! I'm going to offer $0.99 just to make the seller pitch a fit.


----------



## JoshT

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's another bargain. You'd think, for this price, the seller would throw in the shipping.


I am pretty sure that this same shirt was on about a year back for what I felt was a eye-popping $700 or so. I am also sure that it has made an appearance at least once since that initial listing, and that this is at least the third time I've seen it on the Bay.


----------



## leisureclass

BorderBandit said:


> It was, and agreed. I've never been able to find anything on there that was worth buying since they always get too expensive.


That's why we should all follow their insider service for the non-public roundups, come on, what are we thinking? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## roman totale XVII

BorderBandit said:


> It was, and agreed. I've never been able to find anything on there that was worth buying since they always get too expensive.


A few months back I listed a sweater that wasn't in good enough condition to offer here. I thought I'd get $20-30 for it. It got picked up by Put This On and went for $120. I almost felt embarrassed to sell it for that. Almost...


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^It is bizarre how that happens. I picked up 3 hermes ties last month for $18, all of them slightly damaged or dirty. I am sending one to get repaired and will keep it, and the other two I had fixed up and dry cleaned and sold for a combined $115. I was somewhat embarrassed especially by the one that sold for $79 individually; all I did was a $5 dry cleaning.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

roman totale XVII said:


> A few months back I listed a sweater that wasn't in good enough condition to offer here. I thought I'd get $20-30 for it. It got picked up by Put This On and went for $120. I almost felt embarrassed to sell it for that. Almost...


The exact same thing happened with me with me, asked $35 for a sweater, zero interest, listed on PTO, $215.

I had a suit go unsold after one week, PTO featured it, I had 200+ watchers and 2000+ views.

I use their roundups as a guide to what items I'm watching not to bid on.


----------



## Kreiger

LL BEAN Wool Sweater Gray V-Neck Made in Scotland Lambswool Size XL Men'shttps://www.ebay.com/itm/181043280085?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

VINTAGE GAP CLOTHING COMPANY GRAY SIZE M 100% WOOL SHETLANDhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/271120840440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BorderBandit

leisureclass said:


> That's why we should all follow their insider service for the non-public roundups, come on, what are we thinking? :icon_smile_wink:


Actually the worst part is when *I* make a good find, and then it gets put on that list later and I lose my shot at it.


----------



## Dr. D

Here's a Southwick tweed made for Cable Car Clothiers that is clearly not a 40R - perhaps a 42-44?

$70 BIN


----------



## mack11211

*Trad tie explosion at mack11211!*

Fifty ties just added.

Two from Ben Silver:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od....l1313&_nkw=ben+silver+tie&_sacat=0&_from=R40

One from Chipp, a Shantung stripe:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...d=p2046732.m570.l1313&_nkw=chipp+tie&_sacat=0

Nine from The Andover Shop, including repp stripes, foulards, macclesfields and a parrot:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...732.m570.l1313&_nkw=andover+shop+tie&_sacat=0

and

TWENTY from Polo Ralph Lauren, including repp stripes (some very bold!), foulards, paisleys and more:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...570.l1313&_nkw=polo+ralph+lauren+tie&_sacat=0

THere are now nearly 250 listings!

Nearly 150 of them are auctions, all closing Sunday night at 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## wrwhiteknight

If these were 1/2 size bigger they'd be mine: brand new Ralph Lauren suede brogues in 11.5 for $150/obo.


----------



## Orgetorix

wrwhiteknight said:


> If these were 1/2 size bigger they'd be mine: brand new Ralph Lauren suede brogues in 11.5 for $150/obo.


*DIBS.*


----------



## straw sandals

I love Langrock, and this sport jacket is pretty fantastic:


----------



## leisureclass

Deal on a classic BB polo coat for a 36S or your teenage son:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/117842..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## wrwhiteknight

NWT 100% linen Ralph Lauren Purple Label tie paisley - $35


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Orgetorix said:


> *DIBS.*


You might want to read up on PRL's made in Italy shoes first (an SF search should give more information). I'm not sure if the maker has changed, but I had an older pair and though the quality was far bellow the other polo shoes.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Harris Tweed and Ralph Lauren (made in Italy) blazers - $15 each, one with free shipping the other $5 - same seller - 40/41R -





Enjoy!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^nice, esp that Italian PRL

same seller has a Burberry tuxedo for $25, but be sure and check his measurements he seems to convert from actual chest size directly i.e. that prl jacket was probably a 38 not a 41.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^The Ralph Lauren just went. Somebody here?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Gorgeous, new-old-stock Pringle of Scotland lilac cashmere sweater - not something you see everyday.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Paraboot Mens Chocolate Brown Leather Captoe Rubber Sole Dress Shoes 12.5 K - ending in one day and nobody has bid yet with starting bid of $10.


----------



## FLMike

^You couldn't pay me to wear those. Oh, and rubber sole dress shoes is an oxymoron.


----------



## Acme

Dr. D said:


> Here's a Southwick tweed made for Cable Car Clothiers that is clearly not a 40R - perhaps a 42-44?
> 
> $70 BIN


I see what you mean about the size being wrong. But I do like his store name: "Dead Man's Closet."


----------



## wrwhiteknight

FLCracka said:


> ^You couldn't pay me to wear those. Oh, and rubber sole dress shoes is an oxymoron.


Yeah, they definitely aren't dress shoes; I made the mistake of cutting/pasting from the listing. I don't think they're half-bad looking for walking the dog though.


----------



## hookem12387

FLCracka said:


> ^You couldn't pay me to wear those. Oh, and rubber sole dress shoes is an oxymoron.


 I think you're wrong regarding the lack of rubber soled dress shoes. There's no lack of very nice, dainite soled dress shoes. Ones you'd hardly tell are rubber from any angle other than the floor.

Paraboots have a particular audience, clearly, as do a lot of trickers with similarly heavy soles. They are well made, by all accounts.


----------



## Kreiger

Misbuttoned 3/2 BB Tweed in a great autumn color. Not a bad price.

Please someone buy this so I am not tempted again and again to get something else I don't really need!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/271120987053?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Also, great suit, but pinstripes are not my style:

Brooks Brothers 40r sack


----------



## leisureclass

Somehow, this hasn't broken the $200 mark yet. I suppose it's not quite crude enough:


----------



## Ekphrastic

Wacolo's back! Rock on!

...wait. The last time he hung out here, I bought two sportcoats. Hmm...


----------



## leisureclass

Harley of Scotland Fair Isle for > $50 shipped

Killing me that this is a size too large for me, someone else please enjoy:


----------



## wacolo

Ekphrastic said:


> Wacolo's back! Rock on!
> 
> ...wait. The last time he hung out here, I bought two sportcoats. Hmm...


LOL Thank you! Thank you! I do what I can. I have a bad habit of watching football and rambling around ebay at the same time....


----------



## C. Sharp

I think the ebay buyer is going to find that tie is not silk.



Sir Cingle said:


> I own a polyester version of this tie. I bought it from Paul Winston himself, for all of $25 or so. He probably has polyester ones left. Now, I'd prefer silk, but not for over $200 more!


----------



## straw sandals

+1

I think that you're right.



C. Sharp said:


> I think the ebay buyer is going to find that tie is not silk.


----------



## Acme

*SWISS- BULOVA Automatic 23 jewel

This is pretty; though not a deal, unfortunately (seller says it runs but needs servicing).*


----------



## SLeiber

How can one guarantee the authenticity of ties on eBay? Is there a problem with knockoffs? I've been looking to get a few decent ties and found some nice BB pieces for <$15 shipped in good condition. There seems to be a really wide range of prices on ties, so I'm wondering if it's too good to be true.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^I've never had any problems with fakes on eBay, but I've heard it can happen. Actually, I bought 3 throw away ties for a gag party thing a few years back for $.99 each/free shipping, and when they came they were all "Giorigio Armani" embroidered with tie keepers etc., but clearly Taiwan knock-offs, but _not_ sold to me as Giorgio Armani, just sold to me as no-name ties!

As for avoiding bad transactions, read seller/buyer feedback and don't throw the bank at it your first time. The _real_ problem is that people often aren't totally honest about the condition, or they miss/claim to have missed defects.

I often send a message to the seller asking for them to verify the item condition, that way if they have simply stated that it "is in great condition", they will actually go check it over once more if they haven't already before they reply to me; either way you have a paper trail for eBay dispute resolution to go through.


----------



## Orgetorix

Ebay sides with the buyer in a dispute about 98% of the time. It's seller beware, but you can pretty much buy with confidence and count on getting your money back if something turns out to be fake.


----------



## SLeiber

Orgetorix said:


> Ebay sides with the buyer in a dispute about 98% of the time. It's seller beware, but you can pretty much buy with confidence and count on getting your money back if something turns out to be fake.


My biggest concern is that I'm not sure I would be able to spot a fake. I don't own any nice ties, so I wouldn't really know what to look for . I found a nice tie at a really reasonable price so I think I'll roll the dice and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## straw sandals

I'd especially watch out for Hermes ties. There are definitely fakes out there (I thrifted one!), and the differences aren't so evident from eBay pictures. Brooks Brothers, J Press, and other American makers are, IMHO, less likely to be an issue.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Ralph Lauren made in italy tartan tie - brand new with tags - $3 bid or $15 buy it now - not my style, otherwise I'd snap it up.


----------



## wacolo

^^^^^
Great find!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Charvet tie - buy it now $18 free shipping


----------



## mack11211

*More trad items added*

From Brooks, some great colorfullly striped b/d shirts, and some ties in English wool or silk prints:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad ENGLAND HAND BLOCK WOOL PRINT TIE 3.5"


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad ENGLAND GREEN PAISLEY TIE 2 7/8" prep ivy style


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS England SILK FOULARD PRINT TIE 3"


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad BOLD RED STRIPE SHIRT 15.5 in 39 cm prep ivy style


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad YELLOW STRIPE SHIRT 15.5 in 39 cm prep ivy style


I have also listed several OCBD shirts from Brooks and Press.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html

PS

Pre-apocalypse shipping update: 1 day delivery still possible with local pickup. Shop today! Or tomorrow. Day after tomorrow, not so much.


----------



## wacolo

(a lot of their auctions have the same title, so I would guess the listing is for the coat shown)


Alden Bit Loafers 9.5 EEE $41.00 or BIN $89.23


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Lots of nice Ralph Lauren stuff with low buy it now, including two super bow-ties for $25 each. I simply have had to cut myself off of eBay for a bit, so, these can be yours!

https://www.ebay.com/sch/arw021269/...h=item27ce2cb121&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wacolo said:


> (a lot of their auctions have the same title, so I would guess the listing is for the coat shown)
> 
> 
> Alden Bit Loafers 9.5 EEE $41.00 or BIN $89.23


One of these is a comic masterpiece.

Also I want that orange plaid tweed.


----------



## salgy

Doing some shoe shopping tonight... some i have found, but unfortunately will not work for me... Not trad, but someone might be looking...

Brand new AE Yuma boots in brown, buy it now $129, free shipping size 9.5EEE https://bit.ly/VlbW9j

Brand new AE Byron in chili 9.5B, currently $50 ends in 20 hours, with $12 shipping https://bit.ly/VlcQ5K

Almost new AE walnut strand 9.5D, buy it now $170, $13.99 shipping https://bit.ly/RbOsHG


----------



## Himself

A BB Makers


----------



## wacolo

Tweed Hickey Freeman Flight Coat $89.00

AE Blue Suede Shoes 9D $60.00

Made in Shetland Islands Shawl Collar Cardigan $45.00

Nice Lot of three pocket squares $8.00


----------



## dexconstruct

Wacolo, your service is much appreciated. I wonder how much money you've made ebay sellers.


----------



## wacolo

dexconstruct said:


> Wacolo, your service is much appreciated. I wonder how much money you've made ebay sellers.


Thanks! Of course some of these are things I am interested in, so I am hoping someone will save me from myself. :icon_smile:


----------



## Doctor Damage

.


----------



## wacolo

Marshall Fields GTH Sportcoat 42L BIN $64.95

( may have listed this already )


Vintage Carroll & Co Navy Sack suit ~38R BIN $65.00 or BO


J Press Camel Overcoat $49.00

Andover Shop sweaters at good BIN's

J Press Harris Tweed ~40/42 BIN $79.99


----------



## spielerman

wacolo said:


> Marshall Fields GTH Sportcoat 42L BIN $64.95
> 
> ( may have listed this already )
> 
> 
> Vintage Carroll & Co Navy Sack suit ~38R BIN $65.00 or BO
> 
> 
> J Press Camel Overcoat $49.00
> 
> Andover Shop sweaters at good BIN's
> 
> J Press Harris Tweed ~40/42 BIN $79.99


Killing me on the shawl collar cardigans. Was waiting for my Christmas money on the etsy post, it sold the day you listed after being there some time. Now the BB now sure will be outside my budget.


----------



## rabidawg

Cheap Alden shell full-strap loafers. 8.5 C/E. ~$50 BIN.


----------



## mack11211

*In the trad zone*

Freshly listed, are these:

NEW $120 POLO Ralph Lauren YELLOW SILK KNIT TIE italy 2.5"


also available in a pink knit

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad BOLD RED STRIPE SHIRT 15.5 in 39 cm prep ivy style


also available in a yellow stripe

STODWELL LTD new york CUSTOM bespoke BLACK WATCH wool PANTS 40 38 us 56 54 eu


STODWELL LTD new york CUSTOM bespoke RED HOLIDAY COAT 42 L us 52 L eu


And there are many more

All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## conductor

- bin $42.00


----------



## ArtVandalay

42 Brooks 3-peice sack suit in a grey herringbone tweed.


----------



## dexconstruct

ArtVandalay said:


> 42 Brooks 3-peice sack suit in a grey herringbone tweed.


That 3 piece sack is awesome, a suit like that in my size is a thrift (or ebay) grail.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Anyone looking for a really nice trenchcoat with full liner (including sleeves) ought to . I have one, branded Stafford, which is excellent. The size is 42R but it fits a 42L, which I know from mine. This is one of those no-name things which e-Bay users seeking brand names will overlook to their loss.


----------



## Kreiger

Made in Scotland for Saks, grey wool/cashmere v-neck, size 40: 




40 r/s J Press 'silk/linen' 3/2 Sack, blue:


----------



## wacolo

Nice Huntington Tweed Sack 40 BIN $32.99


Made in USA Sweater $24.00

Lot of Shoe Trees comes to about $9.00 each 

A bunch of Shuron Frames around $50.00 each


Briar fly fishing necktie $14.99 or BO

Talbott Wool Pheasant Tie BIN $39.99 or BO


----------



## Barnavelt

^Must...own...Garfield sweater.


----------



## Kreiger

wacolo said:


>


It's sad how current domestic manufacturers cannot match the quality of the past...


----------



## wacolo

Barnavelt said:


> ^Must...own...Garfield sweater.


Well you can't have Garfield without .


----------



## Kreiger

wacolo said:


> Well you can't have Garfield without .


Totally unreal.


----------



## straw sandals

For those of you with a fondness for the insouciant craziness that was Chipp, there are two beautiful jackets on eBay right now. Both are marked 41L with a low-ish buy it now.


----------



## ballmouse

Wow! Those are some really, really fantastic looking jackets!



straw sandals said:


> For those of you with a fondness for the insouciant craziness that was Chipp, there are two beautiful jackets on eBay right now. Both are marked 41L with a low-ish buy it now.


----------



## Kreiger

Chipp Safari Jacket:


----------



## wacolo

Polo Penny Loafers (probably C&J) $9.99


----------



## Kreiger

Brooks Brothers Chambray 3/2 Sack, 40R: https://www.ebay.com/itm/251209241318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## J. Andrew

Thanks for the heads up, I was the lucky sole bidder...


Doctor Damage said:


> Anyone looking for a really nice trenchcoat with full liner (including sleeves) ought to . I have one, branded Stafford, which is excellent. The size is 42R but it fits a 42L, which I know from mine. This is one of those no-name things which e-Bay users seeking brand names will overlook to their loss.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Ralph Lauren Purple Label - orphaned jacket - 43L - blue pinstripe with working cuffs - $30 bid or $75 buy it now.


----------



## Acme

^That same seller also has several Donegal Tweed jackets with low starting prices.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 270 auctions this week...*

Are these in the trad zone:

ALBERT LTD classic trad IRISH POPLIN STRIPED TIE green blue 3,25"


NEW $120 POLO Ralph Lauren YELLOW SILK KNIT TIE italy 2.5"


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 16 32 us 41 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad PATCHWORK FUN STRIPE SHIRT 17.5 us 43 eu


LOT OF THREE (3) BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS OXFORD CLOTH SHIRT 15 32 us 38 eu trad


PETER ELLIOT new york Italy PLAID FLANNEL b/d SHIRT sz L prep trad ivy style


NEW nwt $250 SOUTHWICK barneys ny GRAY FLANNEL wool CASHMERE VEST 44 or L


STODWELL LTD new york CUSTOM bespoke RED HOLIDAY COAT 42 L us 52 L eu


Auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## conductor

conductor said:


> - bin $42.00


Looks like it is marked sown to $30 now.


----------



## Doctor Damage

At that price point you'd think the seller could throw in free shipping...


----------



## Pentheos

Old and nearly defeated Wolverine shell cordovan boots:



I for one would love to see how well they could be restored. They're not remotely my size or I'd take on the project. If someone here does get these, I'd love to see the final product. Alas, they'll probably sell for $500 to a trust fund hipster.


----------



## wacolo

Peal Raywood 8D $49.99

BB Scotland Shetland Large $17.77


Bills Flat Front Seersucker Pants 36x30 $19.99

Walkover White Bucks 9D $35.00


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I'm sure these won't last long. Wish they were bigger!

Cool Alden's in great condition for $80 - size 10


----------



## straw sandals

This won't last long. Polo University Club tweed for the Yale Coop? Nice. 3/2 darted, 40S. 

BIN: 14.50 (!!!!)


----------



## jt2gt

For the J.Press fans from the other thread:


----------



## jt2gt

If you are an XL...have some sweaters. $50 BIN for 5. Prize of the group seems to be the Polo Golf, but rest look decent too.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Size 40 - (15.5?) Charvet shirt - buy it now - $35 - pink/green -


----------



## nerdykarim

NWT/deadstock XL 

$5.25


----------



## CMDC

Really nice JPress peak lapel tux. 41R but seems to measure smaller. If I hadn't just gotten a similar BB one, this would be gone. $109 BIN.


----------



## dizzyfan

Thanks for the heads up on the J Press tux -- just snagged it.


----------



## rabidawg

Those are Berglands, not PAs. Rubber sole and different last (I'm less sure about the latter than the former). Good for wet weather, though.


----------



## unmodern

Yep just realized my mistake. Sorry, lads.


----------



## laxdrew

AE Dryden sz 10 Black



Sebago Suede Bucks 9.5 Made in USA



Filson Sebago Collaboration Boot


----------



## wacolo

Banana Republic Camelhair/Wool Shawl Cardigan Large $25.00 or BIN $60.00


Nice BB Sack Sportcoat 39R $5.00 or BIN 29.00

Walkover Saddle Oxfords 11C $29.99


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

laxdrew said:


> AE Dryden sz 10 Black
> 
> Sebago Suede Bucks 9.5 Made in USA
> 
> Filson Sebago Collaboration Boot


What do you think of the Filson Sebago boot?

I've been eyeing a pair for a while now. 
I'm not sure I like the tin cloth panel, but I need a good, inexpensive, knock-around chukka.
Is the quality up to Filson's usual standards?


----------



## Cardinals5

Solid deal on these Alden driving mocs, 8D, BIN$70 including shipping


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 280 auctions this week...*

...are many items in the trad zone:

MEGA LOT OF FIVE (5) BROOKS BROTHERS BOW TIES prep trad 99 cent opening bid!


ALBERT LTD classic trad IRISH POPLIN STRIPED TIE green blue 3,25"


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad ENGLAND GREEN PAISLEY TIE 2 7/8" prep ivy style


BURBERRY LONDON usa TAN BROWN PLAID b/d SHIRT sz L full cut


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad PATCHWORK FUN STRIPE SHIRT 17.5 us 43 eu


LOT OF THREE (3) BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS OXFORD CLOTH SHIRT 15 32 us 38 eu trad


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad PEACH OXFORD SHIRT 16 32 us 41 eu


NEW nwt $250 SOUTHWICK barneys ny GRAY FLANNEL wool CASHMERE VEST 44 or L


$500 EDGAR POMEROY Atlanta BESPOKE TAN CORDUROY PANTS 38 us 54 eu


WOOLRICH usa heavyweight unlined SHIRT JACKET sz M


NORMAN HILTON H Herzfeld nyc UNUSUAL TWEED COAT 44 L us 54L eu rare details


All auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Doctor Damage

Just a reminder for penny loafer people to not overlook the Tod's Citta. Supposedly they mark them with UK sizes, but I don't know firsthand.


----------



## RGA

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> What do you think of the Filson Sebago boot?
> 
> I've been eyeing a pair for a while now.
> I'm not sure I like the tin cloth panel, but I need a good, inexpensive, knock-around chukka.
> Is the quality up to Filson's usual standards?


I have a pair. First pair I ordered had the tab on one boot come unstitched within a few wears, as the pair in the auction apparently did. Exchanged them and the second pair have lasted longer, but I've been careful to be sure my hems don't rest on the tabs to put pressure on them. I like them enough that if I have a tab come undone again, I plan to go to a cobbler to see if he can stitch the tabs on more securely.

So no, I would say they're not Filson's usual standards. But they're comfortable, they have a nice sole for when there's moisture out, and I like the look of the tin cloth panel.


----------



## Cuttington III

NWT 100% wool Majer Tartan slacks...if only I had the same waist size as I did when I was 14. :icon_peaceplease:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Majer-100-Wool-Winter-tartan-34R-/181059675264?pt=US_CSA_MC_Pants&hash=item2a27ff6480


----------



## hookem12387

Added to watch list; thanks. 


Cuttington III said:


> NWT 100% wool Majer Tartan slacks...if only I had the same waist size as I did when I was 14. :icon_peaceplease:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Majer-100-Wool-Winter-tartan-34R-/181059675264?pt=US_CSA_MC_Pants&hash=item2a27ff6480


----------



## firedancer

^ me too hook em. The listing says they're pleated. But they don't look it to me. What do you think? 
And I won't bid on em. They're all yours.


----------



## Esc8p

hookem12387 said:


> Added to watch list; thanks.


I wonder if they are a true 34" waist or vanity sized waist. I'll message the seller. If they measure a little larger than 34, I'm definitely bidding!


----------



## ArtVandalay

I think I see the pleats...


----------



## wacolo

Cuttington III said:


> NWT 100% wool Majer Tartan slacks...if only I had the same waist size as I did when I was 14. :icon_peaceplease:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Majer-100-Wool-Winter-tartan-34R-/181059675264?pt=US_CSA_MC_Pants&hash=item2a27ff6480


Nice find! Check out their other auctions. The seller has quite a few pair of NWT Majers in various styles and sizes. Lots of other interesting pieces in there as well. And no, I have no affiliation :biggrin:


----------



## Jack.

Alden Black Shell Cord for Brooks 10 1/2


Alden LHS 11 1/2


Alden H943 12 


Barbour Beaufort 44


J. Press Tweed 42


Bill’s Khakis 34


Bill’s Khakis 36


----------



## hookem12387

I do now see the pleats. I'd totally missed them in the plaid. I'm out, then, thanks for pointing out their existence.


----------



## straw sandals

Three pairs of O'Connell's trousers, 34 W:



An impressive looking Harris tweed overcoat from Chipp, 44R:



A Glenmac for Norman Hilton cashmere sweater in a luscious peach, S:


----------



## mjo_1

I have a strange need to buy these, but I have no idea what these would go with or where I'd wear them.


----------



## jcarr14

Great looking Oxxford suit, Just wouldn't fit me


----------



## Cuttington III

hookem12387 said:


> I do now see the pleats. I'd totally missed them in the plaid. I'm out, then, thanks for pointing out their existence.


I missed the pleats too. Plaid = pleat camo? Still...at $20...not a bad buy for the pleat indifferent.


----------



## Cuttington III

These are bizarre. The 80/20 Poly/Cotton blend is bad news (in my book)...but Johnston & Murphy slacks? Huh?


----------



## Cuttington III

Good deal on a Corbin tweed sack for the smaller set (measurements look pretty generous for a 38, but what do I know?)


----------



## Cuttington III

Beautiful Brooks madras sack...39s


----------



## Cuttington III

For the larger trad...48R Brookease Sack for $9.99 (so far)


----------



## Cuttington III

Beautiful green 3 patch pocket Brooks sack (flannel?) - $43+s/h:


----------



## AJW

Cuttington III said:


> Good deal on a Corbin tweed sack for the smaller set (measurements look pretty generous for a 38, but what do I know?)


Is this definitely a 3/2 roll that's just buttoned up?


----------



## Esc8p

Cuttington III said:


> Beautiful green 3 patch pocket Brooks sack (flannel?) - $43+s/h:


I saw the very same one, but a size 38-40R (tag missing) at a Good Will in Riverside, CA over the weekend. Imagine the odds of that jacket showing up back-to-back! I had already reached my buying quota for the week and could not get myself to purchase this to put up on the Trad exchange. The only drawback from the one I encountered were a couple of tiny moth holes (mostly unnoticeable). If anyone is really interested in it, my friend lives near the above mentioned store and would probably pick it up if it is still available. I would imagine he'd want somewhere in the same price to cover cost and a little on the side for time and gas. PM me if you like, but I cannot guarantee it is still there.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

RGA said:


> I have a pair. First pair I ordered had the tab on one boot come unstitched within a few wears, as the pair in the auction apparently did. Exchanged them and the second pair have lasted longer, but I've been careful to be sure my hems don't rest on the tabs to put pressure on them. I like them enough that if I have a tab come undone again, I plan to go to a cobbler to see if he can stitch the tabs on more securely.
> 
> So no, I would say they're not Filson's usual standards. But they're comfortable, they have a nice sole for when there's moisture out, and I like the look of the tin cloth panel.


Hmmm, I was looking at the chukkas and am tempted to give them a shot. Slim pickings for chukkas in that price range.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## wacolo

$39.99 BIN for a if you can pull the color off.


----------



## firedancer

^wow! I just can't do green but a steal!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Umm....I hope whoever bought that Paul Stuart cardigan, _lovely_ as it is, realized that it was a women's sweater.


----------



## wacolo

It buttons to the right, so rest assured it is a mans. As in thrifting, just because it in the section marked women does not mean it belongs there.



wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^Umm....I hope whoever bought that Paul Stuart cardigan, _lovely_ as it is, realized that it was a women's sweater.


----------



## leisureclass

Two Cabled Shaggy Dogs, BIN 60$ w/ free shipping


----------



## wacolo

Cole Haan Bucks Made in Maine 10.5D $5.99

Wolverine USA Boar Hide boots 9D $24.99


LL Bean Fairisle Vest Made in Scotland $15.99 or BIN $19.99


BB Homburg by Herbert Johnson 7 $19.99


----------



## Barnavelt

RE the mini Harris Tweed wacolo mentions above; strange that the one he linked to sold for 24.99 at auction but the seller has another one listed as Buy It Now with the same picture and description but priced at 99.99! What do you think; he found a whole crate full in a Scottish barn?


----------



## Vector Sum

wacolo said:


> It buttons to the right, so rest assured it is a mans. As in thrifting, just because it in the section marked women does not mean it belongs there.


I noticed also that it buttoned to the right like a man's garment. Still I could see how it got listed as a woman's sweater. How often do you see an angora blend sweater for men? This is the first one I've seen. It's definitely an odd bird.


----------



## firedancer

Vector Sum said:


> I noticed also that it buttoned to the right like a man's garment. Still I could see how it got listed as a woman's sweater. How often do you see an angora blend sweater for men? This is the first one I've seen. It's definitely an odd bird.


It's not that uncommon. Angora is a great softener. 
Andover shop has many examples right now. They call theirs lamoras.


----------



## ATL

Not completely trad, but tradish

, NWT


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 auctions this week...*

Are these items in the trad zone:

POLO JEANS Ralph Lauren UNIVERSITY STRIPE knit wool SCARF 10 x 58


MEGA LOT OF FIVE (5) BROOKS BROTHERS BOW TIES prep trad 99 cent opening bid!


BROOKS BROTHERS denmark GRAY SNOWFLAKE SWEATER sz L hand knit chunky trad prep


CHESTER BARRIE England CHECKED CASHMERE COAT 38 us 48 eu rare size


KINGSRIDGE usa 3pc CLASSIC BLACK SACK SUIT 46 us 56 eu ivy prep trad


Auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## leisureclass

Looking to finnish off that black tie rig and a 9.5C: https://www.etsy.com/listing/110563891/vintage-brooks-bros-mens-patent-leather


----------



## nerdykarim

PSA for any women in your life: Madewell has *women's* Barbour Bedales for $158.99 shipped with code LOVE40.


----------



## ATL

I just posted a bunch of stuff on ebay here: https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

The crown jewel, I think, is a patch pocket Harris Tweed 3-2 from a long-gone trad clothier in N.C. made by Varsity Towne Clothes. There are also some staple Brooks Brothers suits in 39 R and a Magee Donegal Tweed.


----------



## Harry96

42R Southwick tan plaid odd jacket, appears to be 3/2. BIN $25. Unfortunately too small for me.


----------



## Sgpearl

*AE Black Park Ave. Size 9D*

. Current bid is just $6.45.


----------



## wacolo

Red wool waistcoat 40 $9.99


----------



## rabidawg

If you're interested in those Aldens, it wouldn't hurt to float an offer directly to the seller. They've been listed at that same price for several months, so he might be willing to deal.


----------



## mack11211

*Trad shirt sale at mack11211 -- 33% off through Thursday!*

Dear Folks:

This week, over 50 shirts are 33% off through Thursday!

Offerings include many BBM shirts, including several OCBDs:







Sale ends Thurday night 7 PM EST (10 PM EST)

Find'em all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## SLeiber

https://bit.ly/WpsxeV

38R 100% Cashmere navy blazer from BB


----------



## wrwhiteknight

A Men's Store is closing down and is selling lots of new-old-stock 1950's and 1960's ties on eBay; very cool stuff.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/3358joshua/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2654


----------



## Acme

*VTG BROOKS BROTHERS Heavy Navy Wool Flat Front Slim Fit 3/2 Roll Suit 38R W 32*


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Definitely not a steal, but these are really awesome: 100% cashmere knit fair isle ties by Polo


----------



## nohio

Lots of tradly items posted to my account. Everything starting at $0.99.

Some Brooks Brothers shirts, including Black Fleece. Bill's Khakis, too.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Patriots in unmarked shell, BIN $109, 8.5D


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 280 auctions this week...*

Are these in the trad zone:

POLO JEANS Ralph Lauren UNIVERSITY STRIPE knit wool SCARF 10 x 58


JOSEPH ABBOUD oversized IVORY WOOL HANDKNIT V-Neck SWEATER sz L XL


Classic trad BRIGHT wool PLAID VEST sz M or 40S us 50c eu prep ivy style


CHESTER BARRIE England NAVY BLUE CASHMERE BLAZER coat 44 us 54 eu


All auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST, but most listings have BIN prices so you can buy them at any time.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## TheTVofP

*Brooks Bros Shirts*

I have a bunch of BB shirts up and some other tradly items.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/thetvofp/m...h=item232780b332&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## ArtVandalay

~46L Haspel blue gingham sportcoat - looks to be a two-button sack. $43 BIN including shipping. If this was my size it would be gone.


----------



## ArtVandalay

42L Harris Tweed sack - looks like a grey herringbone, seller says it's brown.

$42 BIN including shipping.


----------



## straw sandals

A full Norfolk jacket, 40L-ish, BIN $135


----------



## straw sandals

When a regular fun shirt just seems boring. BB size M, BIN 19.99:


----------



## SLeiber

Any size 46R Delts out there?

https://bit.ly/VSx9La


----------



## jt2gt

Great looking Ben Silver Tweed in 46:


----------



## mhj

As one Cleveland boy to another, thanks for the tip. Looks like a perfect fit for me, I'm going for it if the price stays reasonable.

What part of town are you from?



jt2gt said:


> Great looking Ben Silver Tweed in 46:


----------



## leisureclass

Don't see this everyday: 
BB 2B sack w/ patch pockets in ultra suede...


----------



## roman totale XVII

leisureclass said:


> Don't see this everyday:
> BB 2B sack w/ patch pockets in ultra suede...


Love it! very tempted...


----------



## Ekphrastic

Forgive me. What's the difference between ultra-suede and, you know, suede?


----------



## efdll

Ultra-suede is synthetic. Suede comes from a beast.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Vintage BROOKS BROTHERS Patch Work Shetland Wool Pants 36" - never seen these before - very cool -


----------



## straw sandals

J Press 3 piece suit 40R (ish), $99 BIN:


----------



## ATL

Just posted some stuff on ebay.

I'm hoping somebody here is into this. It's a pretty recent, minty fresh Theory rain jacket/blazer type thing. I don't really know what to call it, and if it fit, I would keep it because it's a really cool lightweight jacket. 42 R. Nylon









$195 NWT Isaia seven fold green wool silk.









Brioni, 46 R. Wool/Silk blend.









Awesome Samuelsohn blazer, 41 R

1960s Harris Tweed patch pocket blazer


----------



## TheTVofP

Ending tonight and still some low prices.



TheTVofP said:


> I have a bunch of BB shirts up and some other tradly items.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/thetvofp/m...h=item232780b332&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## mack11211

*New trad zone listings and 40% OFF SALE ON 75 LISTINGS many trad thru Monday only!*

Among my items in the trad zone this week:

Recent GANT RUGGER old loom oxford BOLD STRIPE b/d SHIRT sz S


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad PINK OXFORD SHIRT 16 36 us 41 L eu


JOSEPH ABBOUD oversized IVORY WOOL HANDKNIT V-Neck SWEATER sz L XL


Classic trad BRIGHT wool PLAID VEST sz M or 40S us 50c eu prep ivy style


POLO Ralph Lauren Golf line STRIPED GRAY FLANNEL PANTS 34 us 50 eu


CHESTER BARRIE England NAVY BLUE CASHMERE BLAZER coat 44 us 54 eu


HART SCHAFFNER MARX classic trad RICH COLOR TWEED sack COAT 42 52 ivy league 


PAUL STUART southwick COVERT TWILL SUIT 42 L us 52 L eu slim


These auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Also, there is a 40% off sale on 75 listings of coats and suits, including many trad zone offerings in flannel, tweed, and hand knit sweaters!









The 40% off sale on these and many others ends *Monday* night around 10 PM EST.

Find all 280 listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hey All!

I used to post about items from my Etsy shop over on the AAAC Informal Trad Thrift Store Exchange thread, but thought this would be a better place for it. Either way, I've been able to add a couple dozen fresh or reworked items over the weekend. Lots of the usual suspects - Brooks Brothers, J. Press, etc. as well as a few items from smaller local menswear shops. Here are a few of the highlights:










^^^ Vintage SAKOWITZ by Alan Paine 100% Lambswool Navy Blue V-Neck Trad / Ivy League Sweater 44. Made in England.










^^^ RARE Vintage 1979 Brooks Brothers Makers "Special Order" Navy Blue Pinstripe 3 Piece Sack Suit 40 R. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage 1960s Blue Herringbone Tweed Trad / Ivy League Sack Jacket w/ PATCH POCKETS 38 / 40 R. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage Brooks Brothers MAKERS Solid Blue Button Down Collar OCBD Shirt 15 1/2 - 32. Made in USA. * PLUS LOTS OF OTHER SHIRTS IN VARIOUS SIZES. *










^^^ WARDROBE STAPLE Vintage LL Bean Norwegian Fisherman / Ski Sweater Medium 42. Made in Norway.

Also, I've got a load of things at the dry cleaner and tailor shop for minor tuneups that will be going live sometime later this week.

Let me know if there is anything I can help you with.

Thanks for taking a look! :icon_smile:
-M-

PS - The links to my eBay listings and Etsy shop are in my sig. lines.


----------



## mack11211

*Just listed! ALSO: 40% off sale ends tonight!*

HH AJEMIAN morristown nj CLASSIC SACK TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu horse country trad!


ALSO, the 40% off sale on dozens of coats and suits ends TONIGHT at 10 PM EST!

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Titus_A

(pace the seller, that is not a griffin).


----------



## Ekphrastic

No size listed, but appears to be BB tartan sportcoat: . Might be nice for someone who wants a plaid jacket without going all the way into GTH territory.


----------



## leisureclass

^ A sweater for those of us looking to emulate Billax and K Street, and really who isn't?

An essential tie for >$20: https://www.etsy.com/listing/122579..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## hookem12387

leisureclass said:


> ^ A sweater for those of us looking to emulate Billax and K Street, and really who isn't?
> 
> An essential tie for >$20: https://www.etsy.com/listing/122579..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


Many thanks for the tie, sir


----------



## Christophe

hookem12387 said:


> Many thanks for the tie, sir


Hookem, you'll enjoy that one. I have the same thing in black grenadine and it is a phenomenal tie; it knots well and is quite heavy.


----------



## leisureclass

hookem12387 said:


> Many thanks for the tie, sir


Anytime, I was wearing my hunter green grenadine when I found yours. Enjoy wearing.


----------



## ATL

AE Ashland, 9 E

*

*If someone wants to trade, I'm up for that too. I need a navy blazer in a ~39 S. 
(For that matter, I'd trade for any of my stuff up on ebay right now:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686)


----------



## wacolo

Harvard CoOp Sack Suit 42R $64.99

LL Bean Made in England Shetland Crewneck Med $.99


----------



## wrwhiteknight

THIS IS NOT MEANT TO IMPEACH ANYBODY'S BEHAVIOUR.

I was under the impression that this thread was solely to alert people to things we have _FOUND_ on eBay that aren't right for us, but that are nice, unique, a good deal, or all of the above.

It seems that the thread is about 1/3 people posting information about their own sales, which would be best confined to the trad exchange, or the sales forum.

Again, I am not criticizing anybody's behaviour, I simply want some clarification. I find that I am no longer seeing any value in this thread, and thus that I am checking it less and less, whereas it formerly served as a useful resource.

Maybe a moderator could weigh in on this?


----------



## Mike Petrik

wrwhiteknight said:


> THIS IS NOT MEANT TO IMPEACH ANYBODY'S BEHAVIOUR.
> 
> I was under the impression that this thread was solely to alert people to things we have _FOUND_ on eBay that aren't right for us, but that are nice, unique, a good deal, or all of the above.
> 
> It seems that the thread is about 1/3 people posting information about their own sales, which would be best confined to the trad exchange, or the sales forum.
> 
> Again, I am not criticizing anybody's behaviour, I simply want some clarification. I find that I am no longer seeing any value in this thread, and thus that I am checking it less and less, whereas it formerly served as a useful resource.
> 
> Maybe a moderator could weigh in on this?


I agree with you good knight, but have a hunch we are in the minority.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 listings this week*

Are these in the trad zone:

J PRESS classic trad GRAY STRIPE sack TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu trad ivy style prep


Floyd's Manchester nh HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT green blue 42 52


PAUL STUART nyc ESSENTIAL BLUE flannel BLAZER 40 us 50 eu samuelsohn canada


HH AJEMIAN morristown nj CLASSIC SACK TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu horse country trad!


ANTARTEX Scotland CHECKED TWEED CAP size XL or 62 cm


Aucitons end Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## rabidawg

If you're not seeing the value in this thread, you must not be reading posts like wacolo's, SLieber's, jt2gt's, leisureclass's, straw sandals's, Ekphrastic's, ballmouse's, as well as your own.  And that's on this page only! Wacolo specifically has been knocking the ball out of the park of late. 

You'll notice, as time goes on, that the more-frequent altruistic posters in this thread cycle over time, but there are always those who pick up the ball and run with it. Far better that this thread receives a few seller posts from some of the usual suspects than the Trad Thrift Exchange thread turn into a dumping ground for eBay and Etsy posts.


----------



## Walter Denton

^^+1
I agree, I don't mind seeing some E-Bay and Etsy dealers on this thread. The deals posted by sellers here are the same ones any of us could find by a search of E-Bay or Etsy, etc. I would prefer to keep the Thrift Exchange thread more of an amateur undertaking.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

wrwhiteknight said:


> THIS IS NOT MEANT TO IMPEACH ANYBODY'S BEHAVIOUR....


Haven't you mention some of your own listings here before?

This topic has been discussed several times, and although I agree that posts about your listings don't jive with the OP's intentions, I don't think they detract much from the thread. I'm satisfied with how the thread has been going and don't see a need to fix something that ain't broke.


----------



## SLeiber

rabidawg said:


> If you're not seeing the value in this thread, you must not be reading posts like wacolo's, SLieber's, jt2gt's, leisureclass's, straw sandals's, Ekphrastic's, ballmouse's, as well as your own.  And that's on this page only! Wacolo specifically has been knocking the ball out of the park of late.
> 
> You'll notice, as time goes on, that the more-frequent altruistic posters in this thread cycle over time, but there are always those who pick up the ball and run with it. Far better that this thread receives a few seller posts from some of the usual suspects than the Trad Thrift Exchange thread turn into a dumping ground for eBay and Etsy posts.


He spelled my name wrong! 

Seriously though, I'm torn on the seller postings. I have yet to consider purchasing any of them due to either not being my taste or preference, but I can see how they would fit in to many members' wardrobes.

I just post things that pop up on my saved searches, but aren't my size or exact style. If any of you have an iPhone and haven't used the saved searches feature of the eBay app, I highly recommend it. Every time you open the app it shows you only the new items since your last search and indicate which searches have turned up new results. If you're really serious you can even have it send you a push notification every time there is a new result.


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice

I wish there were more smaller guys. I'm scouring the web for some 38r and Med stuff.


----------



## SLeiber

Welcome to my life


----------



## straw sandals

somepeoplecallmemaurice said:


> I wish there were more smaller guys. I'm scouring the web for some 38r and Med stuff.


That's a popular size around here, it seems, and clothes around a 38R go pretty quick. I don't usually post ebay auctions in that (my) size on this thread as I'm typically watching them myself!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

rabidawg said:


> If you're not seeing the value in this thread, you must not be reading posts like wacolo's, SLieber's, jt2gt's, leisureclass's, straw sandals's, Ekphrastic's, ballmouse's, as well as your own.  And that's on this page only! Wacolo specifically has been knocking the ball out of the park of late.
> 
> You'll notice, as time goes on, that the more-frequent altruistic posters in this thread cycle over time, but there are always those who pick up the ball and run with it. Far better that this thread receives a few seller posts from some of the usual suspects than the Trad Thrift Exchange thread turn into a dumping ground for eBay and Etsy posts.


Well said, and good stuff. As long as we have the idea in the back of our minds, I'm sure the thread will maintain its value, even if it ebbs and flows a bit. And yes, WACOLO does kill it.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

CRAZY:

Purple corduroys by Ralph lauren Purple Label - $32 buy it now - size 32/33 w/cuffs. 



I really like these and they are my size, I just don't have money to throw around on stuff that is not very practical!


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice

I suppose I'm just not looking as frequently as others. Maybe it's a sign I should bulk up and grab some of the other stuff laying around here.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

I just bought a pair of purple cords, lol. :smile:


----------



## Sgpearl

I'm sure these won't end up cheap but they really are beautiful. Worth a look. (not mine -- I wouldn't be selling them!)


----------



## Sgpearl

wrwhiteknight: I agree, but also agree with rabidawg and herr lieber. I usually skip over the guys with the eBay and etsy shops, but sometimes I like to take a look at what they have. Often good quality and well presented. To me the real heart of this forum is guys like you and so many others -- far too many to name -- who are here to share their knowledge, experience, and occasional good finds. This is the ethos of AAAC, and I'm sure it goes back to Andy himself, to whom we are all greatly indebted.


----------



## leisureclass

Hell of a deal on a BB overcoat for a 40ish fellow: (love those raglan sleeves) 

White on silver label I believe dates it to late 50s-early 60s


----------



## wacolo

leisureclass said:


> Hell of a deal on a BB overcoat for a 40ish fellow: (love those raglan sleeves)
> 
> White on silver label I believe dates it to late 50s-early 60s


Gorgeous! If it got cold more than twice a year here I would go for it.


----------



## Billax

A seemingly nice, 3 button sack, Corbin Black Watch sport coat in approximately size 42. That's my size, but I already have a Black Watch sport coat... and trousers... and belt... and pocket square... and tie. OMG, what's wrong with me!https://www.ebay.com/itm/Corbin-tartan-plaid-3BTN-wool-blazer-sportscoat-42-R-/360574460239?_trksid=p2045573.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D555001%26algo%3DPW.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D146%26meid%3D5481828968857072292%26pid%3D100034%26prg%3D1079%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D140915032755%26


----------



## leisureclass

^ What I wouldn't give for that in a 38R


----------



## wacolo

T&A Cashmere Cable Crewneck Med $49.99

LL Bean Made in Scotland V Neck Large $9.50


Holt Renfrew GTH Sportcoat ~42R $19.99


BB Panama Hat Made in Italy w/Box 7 $10.00

Lot of pocket squares BIN $21.99


----------



## straw sandals

Here's a real peach of a Norman Hilton 3/2 sack jacket with the old-fashioned throat latch on the inside. 42XL, $95 BIN (a little pricey):


----------



## Orgetorix

I have a bunch of items up on Ebay this week, including a few Tradly ones.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/cavanaugh_j/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## Sgpearl

. Looks like they've had a half resole. Otherwise they look very nice. $55 BIN.

EDIT: Orgetrix and Wacolo say these are *not* shell cordovan.


----------



## mack11211

*New sack suit listings and SNOWED IN SALE final hours!*

JUST LISTED

30 items, including these:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad STRIPED SACK SUIT 38 R us 48 eu prep ivy league


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SPRINGWEIGHT SACK SUIT 42 us 52 eu


Also, the SNOWED IN SALE continues for four (4) more hours only, with 45% off dozens of items like these:







Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## wacolo

Lands' End Shetland XL Made in Scotland $9.99


----------



## ArtVandalay

That is a great-looking Lands End shetland!


----------



## rabidawg

. $50 BIN.


----------



## Acme

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but these look like unmarked shell to me. Bid $75, or BIN $125.


----------



## brantley11

Shell indeed.


----------



## rabidawg

Acme said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but these look like unmarked shell to me. Bid $75, or BIN $125.


Yes, shell. And they're actually size 10 B, so not quite as narrow as the seller indicates.


----------



## jt2gt

Seems like a great BIN for Alden black cordo longwings:


----------



## jt2gt

Wow...perfect for the tradliest of trad Valentine's Day.


----------



## Sgpearl

You ain't kiddin!


----------



## AldenPyle

Bunch of Made in USA Kenneth Gordon dress and sportshirts, can be had at STP for as low as $20. Including popovers for the big man.

https://email.sierratradingpost.com/dm?id=E0EAC740F4E22EFCF61054F9A8B5D5BF


----------



## Ekphrastic

If you're looking for a green blazer, this is probably the best example I've seen: . Patch pockets, flannel, the works. I'm dying it doesn't fit me.


----------



## salgy

9.5d brown AE PA's... Says pre-owned, but those look brand new to me... 1day, 12 hours left... No bids & current price is $25!

https://bit.ly/Yghjs5


----------



## leisureclass

Ekphrastic said:


> If you're looking for a green blazer, this is probably the best example I've seen: . Patch pockets, flannel, the works. I'm dying it doesn't fit me.


I had the exact same reaction, that's my white whale. But don't feel too bad, there's a nice little moth bite on the end of one of the sleeves


----------



## AldenPyle

Green blazer wise I thought this looked nice


----------



## mack11211

*PRESIDENTS DAY SALE and new trad listings!*

Dear Folks:

Many trad zone listings this week, among them:

ANTARTEX Scotland CHECKED TWEED CAP size XL or 62 cm


RUGBY RALPH LAUREN prep FAIR ISLE LAMBSWOOL SCARF xlent cond


NEW PAUL STUART Italy BURGUNDY SILK PLAID TIE 4" 10 cm rich color


$195 BROOKS BROTHERS BLACK FLEECE red STRIPED B/D SHIRT bbbf 4 or 16.5 35 us 42e


BROOKS BROTHERS soft warm FOREST GREEN CAMEL HAIR COAT 42 R us 52 eu

linkhttps://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380576288746&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

J PRESS classic trad GRAY STRIPE sack TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu trad ivy style prep


Floyd's Manchester nh HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT green blue 42 52


PAUL STUART nyc ESSENTIAL BLUE flannel BLAZER 40 us 50 eu samuelsohn canada


HH AJEMIAN morristown nj CLASSIC SACK TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu horse country trad!


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad STRIPED SACK SUIT 38 R us 48 eu prep ivy league


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SPRINGWEIGHT SACK SUIT 42 us 52 eu


All auctions close SUNDAY 10 PM EST.

Find all the auction listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/...tem53f512b8d4&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=0&LH_Auction=1

In addition, the PRESIDENTS DAY SALE with 50% off over 70 items continues till MONDAY 10 PM EST, including items like these:





Find all the sale listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/...m53f512b8d4&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=0&LH_SaleItems=1


----------



## wacolo

PBM Madras Sportcoat 42R BIN $99.99 or BO


----------



## AJW

salgy said:


> 9.5d brown AE PA's... Says pre-owned, but those look brand new to me... 1day, 12 hours left... No bids & current price is $25!
> 
> https://bit.ly/Yghjs5


They appear curled up in strange ways. Will that be noticeable when worn? Will it come out after wearing a few times?


----------



## SLeiber

https://bit.ly/12Zkp6Y

I thought I would add to the trend of green blazers. The Masters' aren't far off


----------



## salgy

AJW said:


> They appear curled up in strange ways. Will that be noticeable when worn? Will it come out after wearing a few times?


They should be fine once trees (or feet) are inserted...


----------



## leisureclass

40L H. Freeman Navy Flannel 3/2 Sack w/ patch pockets and nice looking shoulders for less and $30 shipped: https://www.etsy.com/listing/122470466/h-freeman-sons-classic-wool-navy-blazer?


----------



## ATL

1977 Magee Donegal Tweed. Short 40 R.









Recent J Press Blazer. 43 R. Needs some repair, so it will go cheap.









Brooks Brothers camel hair sportcoat. 38 S.









Brooks Brothers Hand Tailored Suit. 44 R.









Vintage Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece. 43 R.









AB Fits Dope & Drakkar 13.5 oz rinsed Japanese selvedge jeans. 30/34.

For the Ladies:









Crazy Jil Sander Overcoat/cloak thing. 12


----------



## leisureclass

I have a couple of Large Brooks Brother items listed, a Shetland Crew Neck and a Feathertweed tagged 46L:


----------



## Sgpearl

AJW said:


> They appear curled up in strange ways. Will that be noticeable when worn? Will it come out after wearing a few times?


How could these be authentic at that price? Isn't there a higher risk of counterfeit goods when you're dealing with ostensibly new or almost-new goods at such low prices?


----------



## Sgpearl

size 10 B/D. Measure 12" x 4". Very dark brown. Looks like they're in good used condition. Advertised as shell cordovan, but I'm certain they're not. Only 4 hours left, and the price is very low: $22.50.


----------



## Sgpearl

Another pair of . These are 9 1/2 A/C in a lighter brown. Model 662. Two days left, and the price is just $19 right now.


----------



## rabidawg

Sgpearl said:


> How could these be authentic at that price? Isn't there a higher risk of counterfeit goods when you're dealing with ostensibly new or almost-new goods at such low prices?


They're not counterfeit.


----------



## Mike Petrik

rabidawg said:


> They're not counterfeit.


Agreed.


----------



## AJW

Sgpearl said:


> How could these be authentic at that price? Isn't there a higher risk of counterfeit goods when you're dealing with ostensibly new or almost-new goods at such low prices?


No one in their right mind would counterfeit Allen Edmonds shoes. It wouldn't be cheap to make the shoes, allen edmonds aren't very expensive to begin with, and there isn't the same brand obsession with these shoes as there is with, say, Louis Vuitton purses.


----------



## Titus_A

Sgpearl said:


> How could these be authentic at that price? Isn't there a higher risk of counterfeit goods when you're dealing with ostensibly new or almost-new goods at such low prices?


Easy: someone purchased or was given something and either does not like it or has grown tired of it. The person is not overly concerned about money. The guaranty of getting it out of his closet is worth more to him than the income from a fair-market-value sale.


----------



## Sgpearl

My apologies to the list for a stupid comment. (See above :smile The aforementioned AEs sold for about $70 and are now .  I wish they had gone to someone who actually wanted to wear them. 

Steve


----------



## Sgpearl

I'm going to try to make up for being a dope (see above). This is very unique: . It's hard to believe that these really are 100 years old, but if they are, they're quite a collector's item. $250 on ebay, so they're not cheap, but someone may be interested.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I tend to doubt that age. Would rubber heels have been used at that point? The type on the insole looks much more 30s/40s to me, as well.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Sgpearl said:


> I'm going to try to make up for being a dope (see above). This is very unique: . It's hard to believe that these really are 100 years old, but if they are, they're quite a collector's item. $250 on ebay, so they're not cheap, but someone may be interested.


I have to admit those are way cool, and tempting since they are my size.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PRL 
GTH Pants 
34x30
Great Colors and Construction










Pendleton Cardigan
100% Shetland Wool 
Size Medium
Excellent Condition


----------



## Orgetorix

No way those Crosby Square shoes are that old, IMO. This site even indicates the company wasn't started until 1932. https://www.crosbysquare.com/p/about-crosby-square.html


----------



## wacolo

Sgpearl said:


> My apologies to the list for a stupid comment. (See above :smile The aforementioned AEs sold for about $70 and are now .  I wish they had gone to someone who actually wanted to wear them.
> 
> Steve


The seller ended the auction three days in and relisted them at a higher price . I know it is technically legal, but it still chaps me when that happens.


1904 French Tailoring Catalog $11.50 or BIN $19.99


----------



## Sgpearl

wacolo said:


> The seller ended the auction three days in and relisted them at a higher price . I know it is technically legal, but it still chaps me when that happens.


You're right. I hope he gets stuck with them and has to start over at a lower price.


----------



## Spin Evans

Sgpearl said:


> You're right. I hope he gets stuck with them and has to start over at a lower price.


I reported the little squirt. Ebay seems to have a few differing opinions on the legality of such a practice, but I see it as skirting reserve fees. If you feel similarly, I urge you to report this individual as well. This page leads to a report form for this kind of violation (item number 251231704825): https://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-reserve.html#what

Sorry, wanted to get that off my chest, the guy's bein' all kinds of sheisty.


----------



## straw sandals

A vintage 1960's-ish Abercrombie and Fitch cricket sweater. Beautiful, and probably sized around a 42 (marked 44). BIN $54 (or best offer!)


----------



## ATL

Just posted two Ike Behar hand tailored Sea Island Cotton shirts, 16 R, and a white Brioni shirt in a 15.5.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## straw sandals

Alden for BB LHS 12E $125 BIN !!!



Accursed 11D feet! :mad2:


----------



## Sgpearl

These 9 1/2 A/C have 10 hours left, and the bid is still only $20. I would take these if my feet would fit in them. Can you stretch a C to a D? You probably can right? Maybe I should just buy these myself.


----------



## Sgpearl

. 
Ran across this brand in an old shoe care thread, searched on eBay and found this absolutely gorgeous pair. If this is your size, you have to check these out. $49 BIN. I would buy these in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dr. D

Sgpearl said:


> These 9 1/2 A/C have 10 hours left, and the bid is still only $20. I would take these if my feet would fit in them. Can you stretch a C to a D? You probably can right? Maybe I should just buy these myself.


These tassels are made on the aberdeen last, which is Alden's most narrow last. If you don't have experience wearing this last (or other Alden lasts) then you may want to pass on them until you can get sized. I cannot fit into any Alden aberdeen shoes at all because the width/length proportions are not right for my feet.

If you have a Brooks Brothers near you, drop by and try on their made in the USA tassel loafers - they are Aldens on the aberdeen last. If you can find a good fit there you are set.


----------



## danielm

straw sandals said:


> Alden for BB LHS 12E $125 BIN !!!
> 
> Accursed 11D feet! :mad2:


Accursed 11E feet! :mad2:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

wacolo said:


> PBM GTH Sportcoat 38 BIN $22.99


Just clicked on the 38 GTH jacket and I got a Bob and Tom clip. I feel like I got Rickrolled!


----------



## wacolo

DoghouseReilly said:


> Just clicked on the 38 GTH jacket and I got a Bob and Tom clip. I feel like I got Rickrolled!


Friggin red wine :redface:. Corrected.


----------



## Tilton

danielm said:


> Accursed 11E feet! :mad2:


Curses squared. 12.5E is my jam on LHS. Interestingly enough, my 12.5E and 13D fit almost identically.


----------



## straw sandals

As expected, they went fast...



Tilton said:


> Curses squared. 12.5E is my jam on LHS. Interestingly enough, my 12.5E and 13D fit almost identically.


----------



## Cardinals5

Here's a pair of the recent J&M Ski Mocs made from Horween chromexcel. 8D BIN$58 OBO
Here's the J&M site talking about this version (https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/product.aspx?pid=90379)


----------



## leisureclass

Might be a blend, but the price is right: https://www.etsy.com/listing/124456..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Spin Evans said:


> I reported the little squirt. Ebay seems to have a few differing opinions on the legality of such a practice, but I see it as skirting reserve fees. If you feel similarly, I urge you to report this individual as well. This page leads to a report form for this kind of violation (item number 251231704825): https://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/listing-reserve.html#what
> 
> Sorry, wanted to get that off my chest, the guy's bein' all kinds of sheisty.


----------



## ATL

1960s Johnston & Murphy, made in US, opera pumps. 9 c/a









Vintage Lord West dinner jacket. 40 S


----------



## Sgpearl

Typhoid_Jones said:


>


Hey, no need to go all Sergeant Hulka on the guy!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Listings end Monday evening!

PRL pants are accurate as tagged at 34x30

measurements on the Shetland:
24" pit to pit
pit to top button on front is 12"
top of collar to bottom of tail is 26.5"
pit to end of cuff is 22"
shoulder seam to end of cuff is 24.5"

great color! charcoal from a distance, but up close..




















Dieu et les Dames said:


> PRL
> GTH Pants
> 34x30
> Great Colors and Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton Cardigan
> 100% Shetland Wool
> Size Medium
> Excellent Condition


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Hey Guys!

I had the opportunity to get a couple of dozen new items into my Etsy shop this weekend. Brooks Brothers, Harvard Coop, and more.










^^^ RARE Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue Plaid Summer Sack Jacket 40 L. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage "TINY POLO PLAYERS" on Navy Blue Trad / Ivy League Emblematic Club Neck Tie.










^^^ Vintage PENDLETON "Country Traditionals" 100% Wool Fair Isle Patterned Sweater Vest M 38. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage J. Press Brown Plaid Flat Front Flannel Pants / ODD TROUSERS 35 x 29 1/4. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage "MAGEE" Donegal Tweed Trad / Ivy League Jacket 40 L. Made in Ireland.










^^^ Vintage HARVARD COOP Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed Trad / Ivy League Jacket 43 R. Made in USA.

Links to my eBay auctions & Etsy store are down below in my sig. lines.

Thanks for taking a look! :smile:
-M-


----------



## leisureclass

For those us looking to emulate Billax's collegiate poplins: $50 BIN


----------



## concealed

those are mine ^ thanks for the plug
(I would be happy to negotiate a price directly through the forum rather than ebay)


----------



## Spin Evans

There were a few somewhat unique items I saw tonight that either were not my size or were out of my budget.

BB Makers Purple Blazer-Striped (or maybe reverse blazer-striped?) Oxford 15.5 (though marked 16)/34; $5:

BB Makers Straw Boater tie; $10 BIN:

Scarbrough's Tweed Patch Pocket Sport Coat with Button Vent (???); size 36R/38R; $40:

*STUNNING* BB Makers Black/Silver Label, Shawl Collar Tuxedo and Trousers; 40S (36.5 waisted pants); $25:


----------



## nohio

From my own listings:

: Large (42-44)
: 40R
: 44R
: 36R

Also some BB shirts and tradly ties in the store.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 280 auctions this week...*

Are these in the trad zone:

PHIL's men's shop nyc IVY POPLIN PRINT TIE 2.4" trad prep


POLO Ralph Lauren CHECKS AND GAME BIRDS blue green SILK TIE 4"


Rare PAUL STUART ny WHITE CLUB COLLAR SHIRT 15.5 33 in or 39 cm 


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad BLUE OXFORD CLOTH SHIRT 16 33 us 41 eu


VIYELLA England by royal appointment COTTON WOOL SHIRT 15.5 in 39 cm


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS trad OFF WHITE PINPOINT OXFORD SHIRT 15.5 35 us 39L eu


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE OXFORD SHIRT 17 37 us 43 L eu


S FISHER Burlington Arcade TATTERSAL TWEED VEST 40 or M england wool


HH AJEMIAN morristown nj CLASSIC SACK TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu horse country trad!


J PRESS classic trad GRAY STRIPE sack TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu trad ivy style prep


Floyd's Manchester nh HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT green blue 42 52


BROOKS BROTHERS Italy BROWN TASSEL LOAFERS 11.5 M us xlnt cond


BROOKS BROTHERS usa classic trad BURGUNDY PENNY LOAFERS 11.5 M us


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BEIGE SUEDE LOAFERS 11.5 us UNWORN


POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLACK TASSEL LOAFERS 12 D us UNWORN


All auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## straw sandals

For Yalies (and Yalies at heart) with an affection for Barrie. Black shell tassel loafers, size 10D. $95, $195 BIN.



A fun shirt from Kenneth Gordon, 16.5. $15:


----------



## Dr. D

Four 16-3 point collar white Brooks non-irons for $50 shipped:


----------



## salgy

NEW IN BOX - Allen Edmonds Walnut Strand size 9.5 D

https://bit.ly/13TspH2

Currently $89


----------



## Sgpearl

salgy said:


> NEW IN BOX - Allen Edmonds Walnut Strand size 9.5 D
> 
> https://bit.ly/13TspH2
> 
> Currently $89


Pretty shoes. Now $180.


----------



## BiffBiffster

Dr. D said:


> These tassels are made on the aberdeen last, which is Alden's most narrow last. If you don't have experience wearing this last (or other Alden lasts) then you may want to pass on them until you can get sized. I cannot fit into any Alden aberdeen shoes at all because the width/length proportions are not right for my feet.
> 
> If you have a Brooks Brothers near you, drop by and try on their made in the USA tassel loafers - they are Aldens on the aberdeen last. If you can find a good fit there you are set.


I'm pretty certain that the Brooks/Alden calf tassels are on the Copley last and that the Brooks/Alden cordovan tassels are on the Aberdeen last.


----------



## haroldkvanderbilt

Some very interesting stuff on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/haboochihu...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

https://www.ebay.com/sch/doglover11111/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

BB .925 SS cufflinks
BB credit card case and notepad
a few other interesting finds as well


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

If this was my size I would seriously consider wasting money on it.


----------



## AshScache

^ I just sent that to my financee as proof my taste could be worse (she refers to my collection of embroidered cords with ducks, geese, and a fox hunt scene on them as my "critter pants").


----------



## Sgpearl

^^ Wow. Just ... wow.


----------



## 12345Michael54321

It'd be a heck of a buy for someone who wants to dress up as Herb Tarlek, next Halloween.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PRL Opera Pumps Size 8D
I like how the grosgrain is just a strip as opposed to a bow.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Nitpicking, but I think those would be classified as loafers, not pumps, since they have a tongue. Opera pumps have a completely oval-shaped foot opening. I think.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 listings this week*

Are these in the trad zone:

RUGBY polo Ralph Lauren WHITE CLUB COLLAR plaid SHIRT sz L slim


Rare PAUL STUART ny WHITE CLUB COLLAR SHIRT 15.5 33 in or 39 cm 


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE OXFORD SHIRT 17 37 us 43 L eu


$800 CHARLES TYRWHITT English cloth BROWN TWEED COAT 48 L us 58 L eu "UNWORN"


DUNHILL Tailors nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE GRAY TWEED COAT 40 S us 50c eu T*m F*rd swag


BROOKS BROTHERS LORO PIANA italy 3b CHECKED COAT 40 us 50 eu


POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE flannel BLAZER 44 us 54 eu sport coat


link to all polo blazers in sizes 40S, 42, 44, 46:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...570.l1313&_nkw=polo+blazer&_sacat=0&_from=R40

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad NAVY WORSTED 3b SACK SUIT 44 us 54 e ivy style prep


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BEIGE SUEDE LOAFERS 11.5 us UNWORN

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BEIGE SUEDE LOAFERS 11.5 us UNWORN

BROOKS BROTHERS usa classic trad BURGUNDY PENNY LOAFERS 11.5 M us


BROOKS BROTHERS Italy BROWN TASSEL LOAFERS 11.5 M us xlnt cond


All auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Good point.



Orgetorix said:


> ^ Nitpicking, but I think those would be classified as loafers, not pumps, since they have a tongue. Opera pumps have a completely oval-shaped foot opening. I think.


----------



## Cardinals5

AE Bradley, unmarked shell, 8D, no bids and starting price of $10


----------



## Ekphrastic

A little pricey, but--dang!--I wish I had the disposable funds for this (and, really, not a bad price, all things considered): .


----------



## leisureclass

^ How can you say no when it's "rady" to wear?


----------



## 32rollandrock

I actually have a madras suit, acquired last summer, but have not been able to wear it, owing to miserable heat on days when the few occasions--exactly one, truth be told--were held that demanded a madras suit. Next summer, for sure.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> If this was my size I would seriously consider wasting money on it.


----------



## Acme

Ekphrastic said:


> A little pricey, but--dang!--I wish I had the disposable funds for this (and, really, not a bad price, all things considered): .


Did you see that green Alan Paine lambswool sweater (size 42) he also has listed?


----------



## leisureclass

Pringle shetland Argyle Crewneck (small)
(11W) 
Awesome Cardigan (small)
Dean's of Scotland Shetland (medium)
(10 or 10.5)
St. Paddys Day special Shetland (small)
Deans of Scotland Shetland (small)


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 auctions this week...*

Are these in the trad zone just listed:

LOT OF TWO (2) BROOKS BROTHERS trad FOULARD PAISLEY print BOW TIES 1.75" 99 cent opening bid!


1950s BROOKS BROTHERS ANCIENT MADDER TIE 3" brown red blue ENGLAND hand blocked


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BURG YELLOW GREEN REPP STRIPE TIE 2.75" ivy prep


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad YELLOW GREEN FOULARD PRINT TIE 2.75" england


NEW NOS VINTAGE NETTLETON blk LONGWING brogue WINGTIP SHOES 11 C UNWORN


NEW NOS VINTAGE NETTLETON blk LONGWING brogue WINGTIP SHOES 11 D UNWORN 


NEW NOS VINTAGE NETTLETON brn LONGWING brogue WINGTIP SHOES 11.5 D UNWORN


Auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## leisureclass

Bean sweater that's been ripped off by just about everyone, size medium $25 BIN


----------



## Ekphrastic

White whale alert: a . Whoa nelly.


----------



## Spin Evans

...For those days when you want to be a _tad_ more conspicuous.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^a member here bought that same pattern jacket on etsy a few years back.

I had a matching pair of pants I sent to him to complete the suit.


----------



## C. Sharp

Orkney tweed coat 46


----------



## TweedyDon

Ekphrastic said:


> White whale alert: a . Whoa nelly.


I'll be listing one of these on the Exchange shortly--but the one I have has a historical tie to the Titanic!


----------



## Sgpearl

TweedyDon said:


> I'll be listing one of these on the Exchange shortly--but the one I have has a historical tie to the Titanic!


Tease!


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hey Guys!

I have a couple of non-vintage items that I ended up putting on eBay instead of in my Etsy shop.

Here they are:










^^^










^^^










^^^










^^^










^^^

Links to both my eBay auctions and Etsy shop are in my sig. lines down below. PM with inquiries! :smile:

Thanks for taking a look!
-M-


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 auctions this week...*

Are these in the trad zone.

Starting bids are low, some as low as $9.99!

There is no reserve on any item, and domestic shipping is always included.

Most items have a BIN option that allows purchase at any time.

Auctions close TONIGHT, Sunday around 10 PM EST.

Among the tastiest:

LOT OF TWO (2) BROOKS BROTHERS trad FOULARD PAISLEY print BOW TIES 1.75" 99 cent opening bid!


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BURG YELLOW GREEN REPP STRIPE TIE 2.75" ivy prep


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad YELLOW GREEN FOULARD PRINT TIE 2.75" england


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE OXFORD SHIRT 17 37 us 43 L eu


HART SCHAFFNER MARX classic trad SACK TWEED COAT 42 52 hunt winterbotham cloth


$800 CHARLES TYRWHITT English cloth BROWN TWEED COAT 48 L us 58 L eu "UNWORN"


DUNHILL Tailors nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE GRAY TWEED COAT 40 S us 50c eu T*m F*rd swag


POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE flannel BLAZER 44 us 54 eu sport coat

Link to Polo blazers in 40S, 42, 44, 46:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...570.l1313&_nkw=polo+blazer&_sacat=0&_from=R40

HICKEY FREEMAN maus & hoffman EMERALD GREEN CASHMERE COAT 44 us 54 eu


NORMAN HILTON natural shoulder CHEVIOT TWEED COAT 42 us 52 eu H Herzfeld nyc


CHIPP nyc classic trad COLORFUL TWEED sack COAT 42 us 52 eu prep ivy style


THE ANDOVER SHOP classic trad SLUBBY SILK COAT 44 L us 54 L eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad NAVY WORSTED 3b SACK SUIT 44 us 54 e ivy style prep


NEW NOS VINTAGE NETTLETON blk LONGWING brogue WINGTIP SHOES 11 C UNWORN


NEW NOS VINTAGE NETTLETON blk LONGWING brogue WINGTIP SHOES 11 D UNWORN 


NEW NOS VINTAGE NETTLETON brn LONGWING brogue WINGTIP SHOES 11.5 D UNWORN


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BEIGE SUEDE LOAFERS 11.5 us UNWORN


also in brown, same size:

Again, auctions close TONIGHT, Sunday around 10 PM EST.

Find all of these (and may more) here

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## rsgordon

40 R BB 3/2 Navy Blazer - EXPIRES SOON


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Good Evening!

I managed to pull together a couple dozen fresh items for my Etsy shop. The majority are ties and other accessories - mainly belts - that I've been meaning to photograph for a while. Some of the highlights include a couple of vintage Brooks Brothers unlined, three-fold neck ties and a pair of hard-to-find vintage Coach belts that date from their "MADE IN NEW YORK CITY" days.










^^^ TOP: RARE Vintage Brooks Brothers All Silk Orange & Navy Blue Repp Striped Trad / Ivy League UNLINED 3-FOLD Neck Tie. Woven in England.
^^^ BOTTOM: RARE Vintage Brooks Brothers All Silk Repp Striped Trad / Ivy League UNLINED 3-FOLD Neck Tie. Woven in England.










^^^ TOP: ESSENTIAL Vintage COACH Brown Leather Belt 32" / 80 cm. MADE IN NEW YORK CITY.
^^^ BOTTOM: ESSENTIAL Vintage COACH Brown Leather Belt 36" / 90 cm. MADE IN NEW YORK CITY.










^^^ TOP: Vintage LL BEAN Burgundy Leather Belt 28. Made in USA.
^^^BOTTOM: Vintage ALLEN EDMONDS Brown Leather Belt 90 / 36. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage All Silk "DUCKS & FLOWERS" Trad / Ivy League Ascot / Cravatte.

As always, links to both my current eBay auctions & Etsy shop are in my sig. lines down below.

Let me know if you have any questions and thanks for taking a look! :smile:
-M-


----------



## Sgpearl

AE Boulevard Brown wingtips. Not shell cordovan (as advertised) but nice none-the-less. Current bid $20.50.


----------



## nerdykarim

Seller balearic1 has some nice Brooks Brothers/J Press sacks in sizes 38-41 starting at $9.99.


----------



## Yuca

mack11211 said:


> NEW NOS VINTAGE NETTLETON brn LONGWING brogue WINGTIP SHOES 11.5 D UNWORN


VERY nice.


----------



## mack11211

*...and even more listings*



Yuca said:


> VERY nice.


Thanks!

They sold last week.

This week, no new trad shoe listings, but many of other kinds, including these:

NEW nwt CONFEZIONE ARTIGIANALE italy DARK GREEN OXFORD b/d SHIRT 16.5 in 42 cm


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE OXFORD SHIRT 17 37 us 43 L eu


$800 CHARLES TYRWHITT English cloth BROWN TWEED COAT 48 L us 58 L eu "UNWORN"


SUPER RARE 1950s PENDLETON GABARDINE WESTERN COAT 38 40 us 48 50 eu peak lapel


POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE flannel BLAZER 44 us 54 eu sport coat


link to all polo blazers in sizes 40S, 42, 44, 46:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...570.l1313&_nkw=polo+blazer&_sacat=0&_from=R40

HART SCHAFFNER MARX classic trad RICH COLOR TWEED sack COAT 42 52 ivy league 


ROCKINGHAM "better wear" richmond va STRPE TWEED SACK COAT 40 us 50 eu


OXXFORD CLOTHES custom quality BLUE flannel BLAZER 44R us 54 eu


SPRING WEIGHT PAUL STUART nyc WORSTED WOOL BLAZER 40 L us 50L eu samuelsohn


CHIPP nyc classic trad COLORFUL TWEED sack COAT 42 us 52 eu prep ivy style


THE ANDOVER SHOP classic trad SLUBBY SILK COAT 44 L us 54 L eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad NAVY WORSTED 3b SACK SUIT 44 us 54 e ivy style prep


BROOKS BROTHERS Italy BROWN TASSEL LOAFERS 11.5 M us xlnt cond


All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## dexconstruct

Got some nice Trad stuff up on ebay. If anyone is interested in stuff, feel free to PM me here with an offer. I would prefer to sell here, but its way too much of a pain.

*INCREDIBLE Lands' End Unconstructed Glen Plaid Cotton Sports Coat sz 40 M WOW!! 
*

*WOW!! Brooks Brothers Navy Blue 100% Italian Cashmere Cable Knit Sweater SMALL 
*

*SPRING/SUMMER Brooks Brothers Silk/Wool Houndstooth Sports Coat Blazer 42R USA 
*

*TRAD Polo Ralph Lauren Golden Corduroy Jacket Blazer 43R L 3/2 Roll Ivy League
*https://www.ebay.com/itm/321095543785?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
*TRADTASTIC Vintage Corbin "Scottish Tartans" Plaid Wool Flannel Pants GTH 36/32
*

*TRAD Vintage 60s Near NOS Alan Paine Blue Shetland Sweater 40 M Made in England 
*

*TRAD Vintage 60s Brooks Brothers 100% Cashmere V-Neck Sweater Beige sz 42 M 
*


----------



## ATL

40 S:










Samuelsohn, 41 R:









Church's 7.5-8:









Alan McAfee (Cheaney), 9.5:









Alden 8.5 B:









I'm still adding new listings: https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## ATL

Put up a 40 S Canali suit and this beauty:

Burstow & Logsdail Savile Row double breasted suit. Perfect condition. Measures to a 44-46 R.










Any reasonable offer will be accepted.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Also, this:

'60s Brooks Brothers, 3-2. Measures to a 42 R with narrow shoulders.


----------



## straw sandals

This full Norfolk jacket by Tripler looks fantastic and has a BIN of $62. I just don't have the stones to wear it.


----------



## M. Charles

New old stock Invertere and Grenfell coats:


----------



## Spin Evans

Chipp's (in)*famous* Baseball metaphor novelty ties. This one is forest green and has a spilled bottle of liquor, a clock, and a woman with a breast out, and an open toilet. Or, if you prefer, "Bottom of the fifth, 5-4, one out, no one on." Nobody does it like Chipp.

Link is mildly NSFW since it has an embroidered breast on it.


----------



## mayostard

Not a ebay link, but an ebay question... I was watching a listing, it had a $40 bid and just over a day to go, I check it again a couple of hours later and the listing is ended with a $25 sale price noted.

​How does that happen?


----------



## ArtVandalay

mayostard said:


> Not a ebay link, but an ebay question... I was watching a listing, it had a $40 bid and just over a day to go, I check it again a couple of hours later and the listing is ended with a $25 sale price noted.
> 
> How does that happen?


Someone put in a bid and then emailed eBay to say they changed their mind and eBay retracts the bid for them. 
I was amazed that this was actually allowed but it has happened to my auctions several times.


----------



## Ekphrastic

M. Charles said:


> New old stock Invertere and Grenfell coats:


Whoa. Like, _whoa_. Nice find.


----------



## mayostard

ArtVandalay said:


> Someone put in a bid and then emailed eBay to say they changed their mind and eBay retracts the bid for them.
> I was amazed that this was actually allowed but it has happened to my auctions several times.


so how does that make the auction end early?


----------



## leisureclass

^ Also, the way Ebay is set up now if high bidders don't pay there's no way to leave them bad feedback and as the seller you have to wait through a claim process that does absolutely nothing in order to be able to re-list. In my case this lead to what looked like a sale and a 30 buck profit becoming a couple of bucks lost after waiting a week and the delinquent still has a good feedback rating. Pretty sure I'm done with Ebay selling.


----------



## leisureclass

My size, but too narrow so have at it:


Unmarked shell, except for the soles, and brand new


----------



## mack11211

*Closing Sunday*



mack11211 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They sold last week.
> 
> This week, no new trad shoe listings, but many of other kinds, including these:
> 
> NEW nwt CONFEZIONE ARTIGIANALE italy DARK GREEN OXFORD b/d SHIRT 16.5 in 42 cm
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE OXFORD SHIRT 17 37 us 43 L eu
> 
> 
> $800 CHARLES TYRWHITT English cloth BROWN TWEED COAT 48 L us 58 L eu "UNWORN"
> 
> 
> SUPER RARE 1950s PENDLETON GABARDINE WESTERN COAT 38 40 us 48 50 eu peak lapel
> 
> 
> POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE flannel BLAZER 44 us 54 eu sport coat
> 
> 
> link to all polo blazers in sizes 40S, 42, 44, 46:
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...570.l1313&_nkw=polo+blazer&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> HART SCHAFFNER MARX classic trad RICH COLOR TWEED sack COAT 42 52 ivy league
> 
> 
> ROCKINGHAM "better wear" richmond va STRPE TWEED SACK COAT 40 us 50 eu
> 
> 
> OXXFORD CLOTHES custom quality BLUE flannel BLAZER 44R us 54 eu
> 
> 
> SPRING WEIGHT PAUL STUART nyc WORSTED WOOL BLAZER 40 L us 50L eu samuelsohn
> 
> 
> CHIPP nyc classic trad COLORFUL TWEED sack COAT 42 us 52 eu prep ivy style
> 
> 
> THE ANDOVER SHOP classic trad SLUBBY SILK COAT 44 L us 54 L eu
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad NAVY WORSTED 3b SACK SUIT 44 us 54 e ivy style prep
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS Italy BROWN TASSEL LOAFERS 11.5 M us xlnt cond


All these great items close Sunday night 10 PM EST!

Find them and many more here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## ArtVandalay

I missed that part of the story. I have absolutely no idea.



mayostard said:


> so how does that make the auction end early?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I lost an auction for patent Alden bals earlier this evening. A tragedy, really.


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT Andovershop old stock. Looks like a sack BiN 150 42L


----------



## leisureclass

^ Probably not the Andover Shop that you're thinking of (the 2 stores in MA) - This is discussed here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/archive/index.php/t-76689.html - even so, it looks like a very nice blazer.


----------



## nohio

I've got a bunch of very Trad stuff at the moment: emblematic ties and a bunch of Navy blazers.


----------



## dkoernert

Man I wish that Samuelsohn blazer was a 42R


----------



## AldenPyle

leisureclass said:


> ^ Probably not the Andover Shop that you're thinking of (the 2 stores in MA) - This is discussed here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/archive/index.php/t-76689.html - even so, it looks like a very nice blazer.


Interesting. Ritzy Pasadena suburb.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Good Evening!

I've added a dozen or so new and reworked items to my Etsy shop. LOTS of shirts from the Andover Shop & Brooks Brothers. Also a few nice pairs of shoes. As always, here are a few of the highlights:










^^^ ULTRA RARE Vintage 1960s Sperry Captain's Shoes Boat Shoes 9 W. Made in USA.










^^^ RARE Vintage SEBAGO Campsides Camp Moc Moccasin Ankle Boots 9 1/2 M. Made in USA.










^^^ ESSENTIAL Vintage Brooks Brothers Navy Blue & Red Striped Trad / Ivy League Elastic Surcingle Belt 38. Made in USA.










^^^ Vintage 1960s Penney's Towncraft "Tapered" Plaid Button Down Collar w/ REAR COLLAR BUTTON Short Sleeved Shirt 15 - 15 1/2. Made in USA.










^^^ ESSENTIAL Vintage 1980s Florsheim Balmoral Cap Toe Oxfords Shoes 10 1/2 C. Made in USA.

There are links to both my eBay auctions and Etsy shop down below in my sig. lines. Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions.

Thanks again for taking a look! :smile:
-M-


----------



## Doctor Damage

... a.k.a. how to use your hot, goth ex-stripper girlfriend to help you sell vintage and/or surplus clothing on eBay.

ho ho!


----------



## Ekphrastic

leisureclass said:


> ^ Probably not the Andover Shop that you're thinking of (the 2 stores in MA) - This is discussed here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/archive/index.php/t-76689.html - even so, it looks like a very nice blazer.


Yep--San Marino. Lovely town, very old-money (about as old money as you can get in Southern California, actually). Home of the Huntington Library, which is definitely worth a visit. Anything from a specialty shop there will be very nice.


----------



## straw sandals

This is my size. And I'm a Chipp fanatic. Someone please buy it so I don't have to pay for reweaving.

38R, Harris tweed, scrimshaw buttons (!)


----------



## 12345Michael54321

It's not my size, straw sandals, but I'm tempted to put in an offer for it solely for the buttons. Although the fact that the seller didn't provide any close-ups of the buttons, or at least gave some more information about them, leaves me hesitant.


----------



## straw sandals

You're right. It's really hard to tell. Chipp always used top quality materials, so they very well may be scrimshaw. If I bought it, I'd want to save the coat, so this would be a $300 jacket (after reweaving). It's still tempting at that price...


----------



## mediahound

Alden for J Crew shell cordovan limited edition cap toes:


----------



## mediahound

Some Alden for Brooks Brothers Shell Cordovan PTBs, New. Size 8.5 D -

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111045787338



​


----------



## rabidawg

Mediahound, those are both your listings, correct?


----------



## ATL

While Gucci isn't exactly trad, this is a 3-2 with flat-front pants. Slim cut EU 50 R.

THIS IS MY LISTING.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

If those are Mediahound's listings, I thought there was some disclosure protocol. Regardless, the asking price, it seems, is dramatically high. You're saving, what, $50 or so without the guarantees afforded by going directly to the retailer, which includes the ability to try them on to see how they fit.


----------



## AncientMadder

ATL said:


> Gucci isn't exactly trad


Agreed. This really belongs in the fashion forum. Also, see 32rollandrock's note about disclosure when posting your own listings.


----------



## ATL

I didn't know there was a disclosure protocol; I'll edit my listing because I know 32 can get mighty testy when things aren't prim and proper. :icon_smile:


----------



## 32rollandrock

ATL said:


> I didn't know there was a disclosure protocol; I'll edit my listing because I know 32 can get mighty testy when things aren't prim and proper. :icon_smile:


Yes and no. I'll confess I'm in somewhat a sour mood today due to stuff that doesn't bear mentioning. But I do recall there being something of a gentlemen's agreement about disclosing whether it's your own stuff. The original idea, I think, was to alert folks to deals as opposed to advertising, and I think that was the solution landed upon.

While I'm here, I owe a debt to whomever posted the NWOT Walkover boots complete with bags awhile back. Ended up scoring a fantastic set of boots and closing a hole in my closet for south of $100. Couldn't believe I was the only bidder. I think it might have been Wacolo. Who knows, maybe even the seller.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

ATL said:


> I didn't know there was a disclosure protocol; I'll edit my listing because I know 32 can get mighty testy when things aren't prim and proper. :icon_smile:


It's been mentioned a few times, but not as of late. I put it in the "lost battles" category, along with the "please take photos" rule on the Tie Box thread.


----------



## CMDC

leisureclass said:


> My size, but too narrow so have at it:
> 
> Unmarked shell, except for the soles, and brand new


Did anyone here win these??? I tried to win via a pretty low ball bid, hoping to snag them for a song. The winning bid was still less than a third of retail. I'm probably gonna regret this one for a while.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week...*

Are these in the trad zone:

PAUL STUART westgate model BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 42 XL us 52xl eu southwick


MURRAY'S TOGGERY SHOP trad BLUE CHAMBRAY BLAZER 40 us 50 eu ivy style prep 


SPRING WEIGHT POLO Ralph Lauren Italy SILK TWEED HERRINGBONE COAT 40 us 50 eu


Unusual BROOKS BROTHERS made in SWEDEN D/B BLUE SERGE BLAZER 42 us 42 eu


Auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## wacolo

Southwick 3 Patch Pocket Green Blazer 38 $44.32



BB USA Penny Loafers BIN $89.99

Seizure Inducing Cremieux GTH Med Sportcoat BIN $44.95

Palm Beach Seersucker Sack ~38/39/40R $49.99


Two J Press Buttondowns 15.5/34 $49.99

Quoddy Mocs 10D $49.95

J Press Herringbone Topcoat BIN $104.00




J Press Tweed Sack ~44R $34.99 / BIN $42.00


J Press Sack 42R $24.99 / BIN $49.99


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^
I suspect those BB penny loafers could be Aldens.


----------



## rabidawg

32rollandrock said:


> ^^ I suspect those BB penny loafers could be Aldens.


 They are AE.


----------



## ytc

AE. I just bought a pair new, in brown.


----------



## AshScache

I can't imagine these are shell, and they seem sorta beat, but these look like really cool shoes....


----------



## 32rollandrock

Absolutely, totally not shell. Cordovan is thrown around on eBay as a color as opposed to a type of leather. To my eye, "sorta beat" is charitable. The creases in the leather look pretty serious, a veritable object lesson in why one should always use shoe trees, and the heels ain't looking so hot, either. One never knows. With enough shoe cream and elbow grease, the creases might be fixable, but I wouldn't take that chance at this price point.



AshScache said:


> I can't imagine these are shell, and they seem sorta beat, but these look like really cool shoes....


----------



## Tilton

Alden suede bit loafers, 13E. BIN $99.00

Big shame these are wide widths; I've been looking for these for a while and the price is killer.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

That same seller has some suede pennies on the flex welt. Good thing they're not my size!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

fancy..


----------



## Tilton

Dieu et les Dames said:


> That same seller has some suede pennies on the flex welt. Good thing they're not my size!


I am a 13D. I hate you.


----------



## dexconstruct

Here are some my tradlier auctions currently going on. *

TIMELESS Vintage Men's 1940s 100% Silk Opera Scarf Cream/Black Paisley England*

*WOW Brooks Brothers Blue University Stripe Dress Shirt Slim Fit USA OCBD 16.5/33

TIMELESS Vtg L.L. Bean Green Chunky Wool Cable Knit Cardigan Made in Ireland M* 

*TIMELESS Vintage 1960s 100% Cashmere Black Overcoat Handsewn Full Canvas 40-42 M

RARE Vintage 60s Brooks Brothers Brooksflannel Wool/Cotton Plaid Flannel Shirt M

TRAD Polo Ralph Lauren Tan Khaki Sports Coat Blazer 40R M 3/2 Roll Surgeon Cuffs

**SUMMER Brooks Brothers Hudson Blue Striped Seersucker Pants Flat Front sz 34/28

**FANTASTIC H. Freeman and Son Houndstooth Check Sports Coat 44R Custom MTM

**SUMMER Brooks Brothers Regimental Stripe Pink White Blue Silk Tie Made in USA

**CLASSIC Brooks Brothers Blue Orange Argyle Sweater Vest Italian Merino Wool sz M

**
**
*


----------



## jwooten

It's you're lucky day if you are a 44L looking for seersucker.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week...*

Are these in the trad zone:

Unusual BROOKS BROTHERS made in SWEDEN D/B BLUE SERGE BLAZER 42 us 42 eu


MURRAY'S TOGGERY SHOP trad BLUE CHAMBRAY BLAZER 40 us 50 eu ivy style prep 


PAUL STUART westgate model BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 42 XL us 52xl eu southwick


All auctions close TONIGHT, Sunday around 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## AncientMadder

Holy smokes. Lot of 50 vintage Brooks Brothers ties:


----------



## Sgpearl

AncientMadder said:


> Holy smokes. Lot of 50 vintage Brooks Brothers ties:


I'm thinking I'll buy these and put them on the exchange at cost. Will people pick these up from me at $10-$15 each?


----------



## Chevo

I would certainly buy a few at $10.00.


----------



## AshScache

yea, i thought about buying it to "part out" too and I didn't think there was much money in it. If you paid the minimum of $500, you'd have to sell all of them for close to $15 to break even between the paypal fees and shipping, leaving you nothing for your trouble. At $750, you'd have to sell them for $20 under the same calculus. Didn't seem worth it to me--like they say on American Pickers-- priced too close to "retail" on the used market.


----------



## danielm

I don't know, I see vintage Brooks ties regularly sell for 15-20 on Etsy plus shipping. If someone were willing to put in the time, there might be some money to make. 

But that's a lot of time.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I wish I had an excuse to buy the lot..

I'll stick with the 99 cent / thrill of the hunt deal for now.


----------



## AncientMadder

Yeah, I wouldn't buy them for resell. But I was briefly tempted to buy them for my personal collection. At $350 or $400 the temptation would have been much greater.


----------



## Halbermensch

They should have split them up. In groups of 5 perhaps.


----------



## Sgpearl

I've gotten so many great items here from the likes of Drlivingston and tweedydon that I don't care about making a profit on this. I would do it for the greater good if there's interest. But I wouldn't want to take a loss on them either and I'm not sure that people here would pay $10 plus shipping per tie, especially after seeing Drlivingston sell so many for $4 or $5. Unless people would buy some for $12 or $13 shipped, I'm going to take a pass.


----------



## AncientMadder

^^ I think it will require more effort than it's worth, Sgpearl. If anything, perhaps two or three interested members could team up and buy the lot, then divvy the ties among themselves. Another scenario is that the ties don't sell and are re-listed with a lower starting price. Or perhaps someone here is already planning to pull the trigger.

Meanwhile, here are a few more lots that may be of interest.

15 vintage Brooks Brothers bow ties:



4 vintage madras bow ties (2 Brooks Brothers):



17 assorted vintage bow ties:


----------



## AshScache

I think all of those auctions are priced way too high for anyone who would be buying to resell--if you're buying for your personal collection, or trying to jump start a wardrobe, the 50 tie lot is a good deal. I just don't see it for resale though. Same with the bow ties--if you're just getting into bow ties and you want an instant collection that's not a bad way to go. But at $299 you're paying $17.50 for 17 ties. That's a discount off retail, but watch the exchange or smaller lots on eBay and you'll pay far less than that, it'll just take you more transactions.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Top one in the middle lot of four is such an amazing print. They don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## nohio

I've got a nice pair of Hanover shell cordovan longwings 10C up for sale:


----------



## frosejr

nohio said:


> I've got a nice pair of Hanover shell cordovan longwings 10C up for sale:


STEAL!!! These are every bit the equivalent of AE MacNeils. Amazing shoes.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Side tabs on patchwork madras pants
great if you don't like fussing with belts


----------



## nohio

frosejr said:


> STEAL!!! These are every bit the equivalent of AE MacNeils. Amazing shoes.


Truth. I even tried to make them work for my 7.5 D feet. Two pairs of athletic socks and an insert were almost worth the trouble.


----------



## PrepTitus

Hi. I am looking for a navy wool flannel 3/2 roll blazer, 3/2 roll brown tweed sport coat. All are size 36-R or 36-S Please message me if any of you has an offer. Thank you.


----------



## wacolo

Ballantyne Cashmere Argyle Vest XL $15.99


----------



## drlivingston

danielm said:


> I don't know, I see vintage Brooks ties regularly sell for 15-20 on Etsy plus shipping. If someone were willing to put in the time, there might be some money to make.
> 
> But that's a lot of time.


There is no money to be made in parting out that collection if you purchase it at $500 or more. Trust me.


----------



## nerdykarim

JomaShop has Seiko Men's SNK807 Seiko 5 Automatic Watch with Blue Canvas Strap for $49.99 - $17 with coupon code SNK17 = $32.99. Shipping is $6.


----------



## jkidd41011

nerdykarim said:


> JomaShop has Seiko Men's SNK807 Seiko 5 Automatic Watch with Blue Canvas Strap for $49.99 - $17 with coupon code SNK17 = $32.99. Shipping is $6.


Thanks for posting this nk...bought one last night.


----------



## Sgpearl

drlivingston said:


> There is no money to be made in parting out that collection if you purchase it at $500 or more. Trust me.


Good day sir. I was going to do my best impersonation of you by selling ties at cost without regard to my own financial well-being. Actually, to impersonate you I am sure I would have to have sold below cost. In any case I was not up to the task. Truth is I was afraid of the bodily harm that my wife would have inflicted upon me when I took delivery of the ties. :icon_smile: Warmest regards from southern California.


----------



## knucklehead

Let's hear it for the good doctor, whose selfless tie sales improved the wardrobes of many. (Insert hurrah sounds here.)

And let's hear it for Mr. Pearl, whose heart was in the right place. (Same sounds.)

Both gentlemen represent the best of the trad website and have an attitude to which we all should aspire.

Thanks guys!


----------



## mack11211

*30% off 80 shirts, shoes, outerwear -- plus more trad goodness*

Dear Folks:

Several trad zone items among my 40 auctions ending TONIGHT.

In addition. there is the giant sale -- 30% off over 80 shirt, shoe and outerwear listings -- runs through Monday midnight EST.

The 40 auctions themselves end Sunday night 10 PM EST. That's tonight!

BROOKS BROTHERS modern trad SACK FLANNEL BLAZER 44L us 54L eu w/turnback cuffs!


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SHADOW PLAID green gray SUMMER COAT 44 L us 54 L eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad HOP SACK BLAZER 40 us 50 summer weight


Again auctions end TONIGHT at 10 PM EST.

The 30% off shirt, shoe and outerwear sale ends Monday midnight EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## mack11211

*30% off 70 sporrt coats & blazers -- plus more trad goodness!*

Dear Folks:

This week: 30% off 70 sport coats & blazer, including many sacks like this one:


All sale items here:

https://bit.ly/10G49Ni

More trad zone items:

SPRING WEIGHT POLO Ralph Lauren Italy SILK TWEED HERRINGBONE COAT 40 us 50 eu


COLE HAAN COUNTRY line blucher MOCCASIN style SHOES 12 M us VIBRAM SOLES


All auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

The 30% off sale on 70 blazers & sport coats ends midnight Monday EST.

All auctions (50 items):

https://bit.ly/Rj5gXl

All sale items (70 items!):

https://bit.ly/10G49Ni

All everything (300 items!)

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Sgpearl

Someone asked recently about braces / suspenders. . Inexpensive, but they're clip-ons. 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## firedancer

Sgpearl said:


> Someone asked recently about braces / suspenders. . Inexpensive, but they're clip-ons.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.


I'm not a Mod but if I were, I would not hesitate to pull your membership card for posting clip on braces.


----------



## rsgordon

^seconded


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Blue shirt with green sleeves.

I think it qualifies as fun!


----------



## Sgpearl

firedancer said:


> I'm not a Mod but if I were, I would not hesitate to pull your membership card for posting clip on braces.


"I'll just hang up on myself."


----------



## frosejr

Self-post alert: these are my listings, from the recent Rockefeller suit find. I am selling six of them to fund alterations on the rest.

Click here for the list


----------



## straw sandals

This tie is amazing:


----------



## adoucett

Spotted this:
Robert Talbott Striped tie, 3" width


$7 BIN with free shipping

Same tie I wore in my last post on WAYWT thread!

And another for $5

[URL="https://www.ebay.com/itm/ROBERT-TALBOTT-SILVER-NAVY-BLUE-MAROON-PURPLE-DIAGONAL-STRIPE-SILK-MENS-NECK-TIE-/360646746344?_trksid=p2050601.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D207%26meid%3D7349889270773575389%26pid%3D100085%26prg%3D1112%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D380629318009%26%26clkid%3D7349891405213252359&_qi=RTM1303755"]https://www.ebay.com/itm/ROBERT-TALBOTT-SILVER-NAVY-BLUE-MAROON-PURPLE-DIAGONAL-STRIPE-SILK-MENS-NECK-TIE-/360646746344?_trksid=p2050601.m2372&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D207%26meid%3D7349889270773575389%26pid%3D100085%26prg%3D1112%26rk%3D4%26sd%3D380629318009%26%26clkid%3D7349891405213252359&_qi=RTM1303755


----------



## wacolo

(listed in the womens by mistake)


----------



## wacolo

PRL Made in Maine Penny Loafers 10D $9.99


Made in USA Blucher Mocs 10.5 $19.95


NWT Carroll & Co Slubby Sportcoat 41R $49.49


Asspoloded Plaid Sportcoat 42L BIN $69.99 or BO

Nice lot of Polo Shoes 10 $170.00 or BIN $250.00


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I should have bid on this!



straw sandals said:


> This tie is amazing:


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week...*

Are these in the trad zone:

COLE HAAN COUNTRY line blucher MOCCASIN style SHOES 12 M us VIBRAM SOLES


SPRING WEIGHT POLO Ralph Lauren Italy SILK TWEED HERRINGBONE COAT 40 us 50 eu


All auctions end Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

All sack coats & suits:

https://k2b-bulk.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...unt=1&srcType=0&searchSubmit=Search&goToPage=

All trad items:

https://k2b-bulk.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...unt=1&srcType=0&searchSubmit=Search&goToPage=

All items

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Hoopscoach

This is a great lot of Trad ties pretty cheap:



​


----------



## wacolo

Cole Haan Suede Captoes by Cheaney England 11.5D BIN $49.99


----------



## Spin Evans

I've been watching that Press Tuxedo for the past nine days...I'll buy you off for your silence! :devil:


----------



## Hoopscoach

35 percent off the store. Will trade items also for things my size.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/gagirl3939...ame=STRK:MESE:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## mhj

Thanks for the heads up on the Sero shirt, I won it for 99 cents plus shipping :icon_smile:



wacolo said:


> Cole Haan Suede Captoes by Cheaney England 11.5D BIN $49.99


----------



## Sgpearl

mhj said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Sero shirt, I won it for 99 cents plus shipping :icon_smile:


 Wacolo strikes again!


----------



## ytc

Florsheim Imperial Tassel Loafers sz 11E



Buy it Now $16.99


----------



## wacolo

mhj said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Sero shirt, I won it for 99 cents plus shipping :icon_smile:





Sgpearl said:


> Wacolo strikes again!


Always glad to be of help :smile:. Just a few more....


H Freeman Sack 40L $20.00 


Nice Scottish Fairisle Vest MED BIN $18.99

Hickey Freeman Flight Coat BIN $39.99 or BO


----------



## jwooten

wacolo said:


> Cole Haan Suede Captoes by Cheaney England 11.5D BIN $49.99


The Harvard Coop is a 40R really. I ask and seller said sleeves have at least an inch material if that helps anyone.


----------



## Hoopscoach

Nice Tweed Polo Trad Jacket. Check this out. Really nice Trad ensemble.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Vintage-Polo-Ralph-Lauren-Herringbone-Tweed-Trad-Jacket-Size-46-Short-S-/281103738666?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item417316a72a


----------



## nohio

*Ending Sunday*

Nice trad items from my listings:

BB Country Club Shirt (M) - Italian fabric
BB Red/white stripe non-iron, slim fit - 16/34
Vintage, made in USA A&F button-down - 15/32
J. Crew purple/gold paisley tie - Made in USA
Handwoven Irish tweed tie (light green wool with stripes)
Basketweave Harris Tweed, Made in Canada - 40R


----------



## conductor

These look really cool. At .99 for now, but I'm sure they'll be bid quite high.


----------



## Hoopscoach

*35% off store. Suits, jackets, shoes.....all on sale*

https://www.ebay.com/sch/gagirl3939...port_Coats&hash=&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Colorful.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/130905002936?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jbarwick

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Colorful.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/130905002936?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


 And sold already. That was quick or a late announcement. Interesting jacket though.


----------



## leisureclass

A BB Tweed with a white on black label (probably shouldn't go up in price much because of the interior flaw, if it were my size I'd just stich that up and wear it all the time):
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Brooks-Brothers-Tweed-Jacket-42-44-/281102606805?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D7536620635343416850%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D2%26sd%3D130905002936%26


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hey All!

April was a pretty busy month and I've just now gotten around to adding about 2 dozen new and renewed items to my Etsy shop. Here's a few of the highlights:



^^^ Vintage 1940s / 1950s Hart, Schaffner, & Marx Grey Tweed Trad / Ivy League Jacket w/ 3 PATCH POCKETS 41 R. Made in USA.



^^^ A pair of RARE Vintage HARVARD UNIVERSITY Class of 1940 Emblematic Reunion Club Trad Ivy League Neck Ties. Made in USA. Here & here.



^^^ RARE Vintage Brooks Brothers Blue & Yellow Plaid Summer Sack Jacket 43 S. Made in USA.



^^^ ESSENTIAL Vintage Brooks Brothers Navy Blue 3 Patch Pocket Sack Blazer 45 L. Made in USA.



^^^ Vintage Genuine Handwoven INDIAN MADRAS 100% Cotton Button Down Collar Short Sleeved Casual Shirt M 15 1/4.



^^^ Vintage POLO by Ralph Lauren 100% Cotton Indian Madras Button Down Collar Short Sleeved Casual Shirt S 15.

There's also a lot of other stuff as well as a few other things on their way after a trip to the dry cleaners. Let me know if you have any questions about anything.

THE LINKS TO MY ETSY SHOP AND eBAY AUCTIONS ARE IN MY SIG. LINES.

Thanks for taking a look!
-M-


----------



## ArtVandalay

Link?


----------



## Titus_A

ArtVandalay said:


> Link?


The link was embedded in the text. If it's not displaying properly for you for some reason, here it is:


----------



## Sgpearl

I am going to try to redeem myself with more braces/suspenders. No clip-ons here!


----------



## firedancer

Sgpearl said:


> I am going to try to redeem myself with more braces/suspenders. No clip-ons here!


There you go. I guess your card is safe after all


----------



## wacolo

Alan Paine Cashmere V-Neck 40 BIN $23.50

Southwick Tweed sack 42L BIN $32.00


Lands' End Baseball Suspenders $9.00

H Freeman Donegal Norfolk ~44 BIN $49.00 or BO

Dunhill Hat 6 7/8 BIN $35.00

O'Connells Sport shirt XL BIN $11.99

(the wrong Andover but still a really cool coat)


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 280 auctions this week...*

Are these in the trad zone.

Starting bids are low, and always include domestic shipping.

As always, feel free to ask any questions you may have.

All auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

NEW nwt $395 POLO Ralph Lauren Italy IVORY LINEN PANTS 40 us 56 eu unhemmed


SPRING WEIGHT POLO Ralph Lauren Italy SILK TWEED HERRINGBONE COAT 40 us 50 eu


NEW $575 J PRESS YORK STREET crest SACK BLAZER 40 us 50 eu slim ovadia & sons


POLO Ralph Lauren GABARDINE sport COAT blazer 42 us 52 eu rare details


ADRIAN JULES usa BESPOKE custom SEERSUCKER d/b SUIT 44 L us 54 L eu


Again, all auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## danielm

I've got a couple of Chipp ties, some Broosk Brothers, etc. ending in the next few hours. Check them out here


----------



## mack11211

*Just added: 70 NWT formal shirts from J Press, wing or point collar, all sizes!*

From J Press: $130. From me: $39.99.


Find all J Press formal shirt listings here:

Find all listings here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

With the moderator's indulgence, I'd like to mention some auctions I am currently running on eBay.

Among the items are

* an original Abercrombie and Fitch ivory silk sportcoat (48L)
* a vintage Brooks Brothers tweed suit (45L)
* authentic bleeding madras Bermuda shorts (36)
* genuine Nantucket Red shorts from the Nobby Shop (Nantucket) in un-faded canvas, made in the U.S.A. (36)
* seersucker trousers in both green and yellow (37 and 38, respectively)
* several pairs of Rugby shorts

You can find the auctions here: https://www.ebay.com/sch/dpoling127/m.html

Thanks for reading,

HL


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Found this on eBay...

Sperry CVO 75th Anniversary in Nantucket Red

These are more like the original CVO in that they do not have a padded collar.

Sizes: 8.5, 11, 11.5


----------



## mjo_1

Good to see you drop in HL.....I always liked your style.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, mjo, very much. I'm still around, though write rarely and haven't found the mojo to begin posting pictures again. I'm still enjoying listening to the conversation, however, if only as a auditor.

Best regards,

HL


----------



## duckbill

I seem to remember some of this stuff from the Exchange.....!!!



HL Poling and Sons said:


> With the moderator's indulgence, I'd like to mention some auctions I am currently running on eBay.
> 
> Among the items are
> 
> * an original Abercrombie and Fitch ivory silk sportcoat (48L)
> * a vintage Brooks Brothers tweed suit (45L)
> * authentic bleeding madras Bermuda shorts (36)
> * genuine Nantucket Red shorts from the Nobby Shop (Nantucket) in un-faded canvas, made in the U.S.A. (36)
> * seersucker trousers in both green and yellow (37 and 38, respectively)
> * several pairs of Rugby shorts
> 
> You can find the auctions here: https://www.ebay.com/sch/dpoling127/m.html
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> 
> HL


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Duckbill, if that's that's the case, you have a longer memory than I have! On second thought, the A&F jacket may have come from Tweedy Don. If that's the case, sorry TD--it never fit right. And it's been a long time hanging unworn in my closet. I do think, though, that the A&F jacket is the only possible item from the Exchange.

I'll confide and say my blood ran rather cold when I read Duckbill's post. As a (more or less former) active member and fan of the forum, I wouldn't want to be seen as an Exchange predator/Ebay flipper!


----------



## Hoopscoach

*Incredible 070's 3 piece plaid suit. What'do you guys think?*

This is mine and I am really proud of this find. Give me your thoughts:https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...1&images=671049421&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...9&images=671050099&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...2&images=671049552&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1Im open to trades? thanks


----------



## Esc8p

Hoopscoach said:


> This is mine and I am really proud of this find. Give me your thoughts:https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...1&images=671049421&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...9&images=671050099&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1https://www.auctiva.com/hostedimage...2&images=671049552&formats=0&format=0&lgdin=1Im open to trades? thanks


I think with the right shirt and tie/pocket square combo, you could have a nice setup, but the ones with it now don't do it well.


----------



## egerland

Baracuta jacket "Four Climes" size 44 classic off-white $72
https://www.ebay.com/itm/350795772052?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649Full disclosure: this is my own listing. I'm trying to get my money out of it; originally purchased on ebay, but disliked the ribbed cuffs in Southern California's mostly balmy climate


----------



## TweedyDon

HL Poling and Sons said:


> On second thought, the A&F jacket may have come from Tweedy Don. If that's the case, sorry TD--it never fit right. And it's been a long time hanging unworn in my closet. I do think, though, that the A&F jacket is the only possible item from the Exchange.
> 
> I'll confide and say my blood ran rather cold when I read Duckbill's post. As a (more or less former) active member and fan of the forum, I wouldn't want to be seen as an Exchange predator/Ebay flipper!


All's well!

The A&F did come from me via the Exchange--but if I remember aright for *more* than HLPoling is currently asking--so by nio means a case of profiteering!

And, to be honest, I hope this sells for a pretty penny. It's a lovely jacket, and the more money HLP has to spend on more tradly items the better--he's an asset to the fora!


----------



## nohio

My trad items ending Sunday:

BB Blue/burgundy sport shirt - L
BB short sleeve sport shirt, non-iron glen plaid - 16.5
BROOKS BROTHERS: Oxford cloth, point collar dress shirt - 16/34 - MADE IN USA
BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS: 17/35 - Blue and white striped - MADE IN USA
BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS: 17/33 Pink, button-down pinpoint MADE IN USA
J. CREW: Vintage Oxford - Size Small - Ecru/yellow


----------



## wacolo

Navy Gingham Sack 42L $19.99

Corbin Patch Flannel Pants 41 $9.99

3/2 PP Navy Sack Blazer BIN $10.00 or BO

Blackwatch Sack ~42L $19.99

Lot of 3 GTH Pants 36x30 BIN $45.00

(I have this same blazer and it is one of my favorites)


----------



## danielm

Saw some size 12B Florsheim Imperial shells on Etsy for $37, somebody snap them up!

https://etsy.me/102k42E

Also, if anyone comes across similar in 11E, a headsup would be much appreciated.


----------



## Esc8p

Thank you! I'm in the process of buying them now.



danielm said:


> Saw some size 12B Florsheim Imperial shells on Etsy for $37, somebody snap them up!
> 
> https://etsy.me/102k42E
> 
> Also, if anyone comes across similar in 11E, a headsup would be much appreciated.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week...*

Are two groups of NWT items from a trad's favorite clothier.

Many sizes of formal shirts from J Press, wing and point collar styles, $130---->$39.99.

Find all J Press formal shirt listings here:

Dozens of J Press pants made by Southwick, $198---->$39.99:

Find all the pants here:

Also, in auctions ending THIS EVENING:

NEW $575 J PRESS YORK STREET crest SACK BLAZER 40 us 50 eu slim ovadia & sons


ADRIAN JULES usa BESPOKE custom SEERSUCKER d/b SUIT 44 L us 54 L eu


Find all listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html
https://bit.ly/17QRfOn


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

These silk slippers are bringing quite a fuss. I bet they sell for about $140. They're at $70 now with 3 hrs remaining.


----------



## nonartful dodger

^Dig the toes in the bottom corner of the photo.


----------



## nohio

My Trad items at the moment (PM me via the forum for a deal):

Almost New: LANDS END: Cordovan Penny Loafers - size 7.5 D - MADE IN USA (too bad they don't offer this size any more)
ALLEN EDMONDS: Bridgeton - Black, brogue, tassel loafers - 11A MADE IN USA
BROOKS BROTHERS: Red candy-stripe, button-down sport shirt - 16 - MADE IN USA


----------



## straw sandals

Why should Dickey-boy at WASP 101 have all the fun?


----------



## drlivingston

I am selling about 100 jackets on eBay... Many have sold. Others are in the queue. Right now, I only have about 15-20 listed. I sold several Hickey Freeman and Southwicks for $.99 plus shipping. :icon_smile_big: It's fun!


----------



## Sgpearl

Dr:
Tell us your eBay moniker so we can buy your jackets won't you?


----------



## wacolo

LL Bean Harris Tweed Bucket Hat $9.99

Lands End Madras Sportcoat 46L $19.99 cool


Hathaway Sea Island Cotton Shirt 16/36 BIN $22.95 or BO

Old Stock Sero Dress shirt 16/33 $4.95 or BIN $12.95

Marshall Field Tweed Sack 42L BIN $34.99 or BO


----------



## benjclark

Dr Livingston -- Seriously post your ebay handle so we can find this trove of Tweed.

Vintage navy I <3 NY emblematic tie

- That's an Airedale, right?

V - Teddy bears? Koalas? Not sure.

- a naval gentleman apparently having a private moment.


----------



## ATL

I've relisted this 42 R L Brooks cord jacket at a lower price:










I also have some non-trad things.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686


----------



## mack11211

*MACK11211 MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND SALE -- 40% OFF OVER 250 ITEMS!*

Yes, folks, time to move 'em out!

Listings include suits, sport coats & blazers, shirts, shoes, outerwear, accessories and more!

This is just a smattering:





Find all trad listings here;


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

the loafer of the devil!


----------



## ArtVandalay

ATL said:


> I've relisted this 42 R L Brooks cord jacket at a lower price:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some non-trad things.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3686


I want that.


----------



## wacolo

Lot of 5 Sweaters Small BB, Ballantyne etc $48.00

Made in England 3 eyelet derbys BIN $10.00 or BO

WTF


----------



## ArtVandalay

^^^Is it just me or are those not showing up as hotlinks?


----------



## Sgpearl

ArtVandalay said:


> ^^^Is it just me or are those not showing up as hotlinks?


 Work for me!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Do you use Chrome, Art? I noticed that they don't show up as links in Chrome a couple months ago. Firefox shows them fine, though.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'm using Firefox. Just started being an issue within the last couple of months.


----------



## mack11211

*40% off sale final day, Trad fabrics just listed!*

Dear Folks:

The 40% off sale on over 200 items continues through Monday night midnight PST. Don't miss out!

Just listed: Some very trad fabrics from the Alan Flusser Custom Shop. Sometimes, when you don't find the clothing you want, you have to make your own!

Madras:


lime green seersucker


yellow seersucker


Find all fabrics here:
bit.ly/13Zf0gr 

Find all listings here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Sgpearl

ArtVandalay said:


> ^^^Is it just me or are those not showing up as hotlinks?


Art: Those work for me on my ipad, and now that I'm back in the office, they're working on my firefox. I'm wondering if a security setting in your browser (Tools --> Options --> Security) or an add-on (Tools --> Add-ons) is interfering. Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

9.5 D BB patent opera pumps

​


----------



## wacolo

NWT Berle FF 34 Pants $1.99




Cole Haan USA Blucher Mocs 9.5 $9.99

Made in Scotland Shawl Cardigan Large BIN $39.99


Lot of 3 Bills FF 34 $49.95

Alan Paine Shetland 42 $8.00

Berle Multi-Color Seersucker 34 $9.99 or BIN $24.99


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Not strictly trad-- Orvis 3 button summer jacket--


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Not strictly trad-- Orvis 3 button summer jacket--


Full disclosure: I'm promoting my own eBay listing here.


----------



## gamma68

And how might one find these listings? Links, please.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Do you mean, like, how did he find those in the first place? Well, first, you must understand that Wacolo is a Jedi when it comes to finding stuff on eBay.

Secondly, it helps to know what brands you're after. Search for those, and there will often be similar searches that you can click on. That, and a lot of trawling...


----------



## g3dahl

Something weird is going on with the site. The links to the auctions aren't showing up...all I see is the text. The links appear as the page is first loading, then disappear just as loading completes.

Any ideas? Can anyone else see the links anymore?

Edit: The problem occurs with Safari, but not with Firefox.


----------



## leisureclass

Kudos to whoever sniped me on that Mcgeorge shawl cardigan


----------



## mhj

g3dahl said:


> Something weird is going on with the site. The links to the auctions aren't showing up...all I see is the text. The links appear as the page is first loading, then disappear just as loading completes.
> 
> Any ideas? Can anyone else see the links anymore?
> 
> Edit: The problem occurs with Safari, but not with Firefox.


I'm seeing the problem with images using Firefox. I used to be able to copy and paste the BB code from Flickr and the image would show up in the post. Since the other day just the HTML code shows up.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I too am having the issue using Firefox.


----------



## gamma68

Ekphrastic said:


> ^ Do you mean, like, how did he find those in the first place? Well, first, you must understand that Wacolo is a Jedi when it comes to finding stuff on eBay.
> 
> Secondly, it helps to know what brands you're after. Search for those, and there will often be similar searches that you can click on. That, and a lot of trawling...


What I mean is, there are no links to these items on eBay from the forum post. Looks like quite a few people are having these issues (like myself) in the Firefox browser.


----------



## Titus_A

For what it's worth, my Firefox is working just fine on this issue.


----------



## Halbermensch

Titus_A said:


> For what it's worth, my Firefox is working just fine on this issue.


Same. Using Firefox and having no issues.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

In addition to my Finnish shenanigans from earlier, I also had time to add about 2 dozen new & reworked items to my Etsy shop. Here's a few of the highlights:



^^^ Vintage ORVIS 100% Cotton Yellow Knit Cardigan Sweater S. Made in USA.



^^^ SHARP Vintage 1965 Blue Sharkskin Trad / Ivy League Sack Jacket 40 R. Made in USA.



^^^ CLASSIC Vintage 1967 BESPOKE / CUSTOM J. Hoare & Co. Solid Navy Blue Trad / Ivy League Business Suit 42 L. Made in England.
 


^^^ Club Emblematic Ties: (clockwise from upper left) St. Valentine's Day, St. Patty's Day, Christmas Holly / Mistletoe, & Father's Day. And many more!



^^^ GORGEOUS Vintage J. Press Dark Green CORDUROY Sack Jacket 42 R. Made in USA.

Links to my Etsy shop are down below in my sig. lines.

Thanks again! :icon_smile:
-M-


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Typhoid, your listings always looks sharp.


----------



## Walter Denton

I'm not getting active links to E-Bay with Google Chrome either.


----------



## ytc

If you load the page and stop it when it's halfway done, the links will be there.


----------



## nerdykarim

I nabbed the Hawick/Ben Silver cashmere. I don't typically do the cashmere polo thing, but this one seemed to be too good to pass up.

Thanks wacolo.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Typhoid, your listings always looks sharp.


^^^ Ha! Ha! Thanks! I've always enjoyed taking pictures and it serves as a bit of a creative outlet for me. :icon_smile:


----------



## wacolo

nerdykarim said:


> I nabbed the Hawick/Ben Silver cashmere. I don't typically do the cashmere polo thing, but this one seemed to be too good to pass up.
> 
> Thanks wacolo.


My pleasure. I thought about taking a swing at it myself but I am really more of a V/Crew guy :biggrin:.

Brooks Brothers Officers Coat $49.00



(Couple of USA Lands End included)


Shetland Argyle Vest Made in Ireland XL BIN $8.00

Made in Maine Boat Shoes $19.99

Alan Paine Shawl Collar Cardigan 44 BIN $49.99

Deadstock Sero BD 16/33 $1.95 or BIN $8.99

Pringle Argyle Vest 42 Made in Scotland BIN $9.99



Alan Paine Brown Cashmere Sweater $9.99

Made in USA Green Boat Shoes 13 BIN $10.00


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10 D BB Tassel Mocs $20


10 C BB Tassel Wingtip Loafers $33


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks! I snagged this, though I did so without noticing that the shipping charge was pretty high. I've messaged the seller to see if a cheaper option is available.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks! I snagged this, though I did so without noticing that the shipping charge was pretty high. I've messaged the seller to see if a cheaper option is available.


You could always play hardball and threaten to report, which would likely mean that eBay/PP would put a hold on his funds so he wouldn't have access for two weeks or so. He's likely charging high shipping rates to dodge fees, which is understandable. I hadn't sold anything on the Bay for awhile, then was surprised this month to see that eBay's cut appears to have gone up substantially, well in excess of 10 percent. Not sure if they're now taking a cut on shipping or have just increased the take on sales, but it gives one pause before deciding whether to list anything. If it were me, I'd shoot for a middle ground. Hard to hold it against someone for fighting back against leeches.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

32, sellers pay final value fee % on cost of shipping as well as the good sold. I'm not sure if this is a new fee, but it sucks! Ebay must be racking it in.


----------



## Pale_Male

You could always play hardball and threaten to report, which would likely mean that eBay/PP would put a hold on his funds so he wouldn't have access for two weeks or so.

One could also choose not to bid as a seller is able to set his own terms. One could also check if other options are available before placing a bid. But the suggestion to threaten loosely falls under "feedback extortion" and would be met with an immediate response from ebay if the buyer were reported. Just because sellers are unable to leave negative feedback does not mean they have no options available.


----------



## wacolo

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks! I snagged this, though I did so without noticing that the shipping charge was pretty high. I've messaged the seller to see if a cheaper option is available.


My apologies, Org. I usually skip the auctions that have inflated shipping, but just missed that. I hope the seller is flexible.


----------



## mack11211

$14.65 to ship this coat is not so high.

It's a bulky, heavy coat. A medium Flat Rate box is about $11 but the coat may not fit. A large Fat Rate box is about $14.

The clearly stated shipping charge is part of the deal. When you do the deal, you agree to the terms.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week...*

Now listed!

5 pair of NWT Bills Khakis, sizes 33-36:

https://bit.ly/11oLhgd

All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 32, sellers pay final value fee % on cost of shipping as well as the good sold. I'm not sure if this is a new fee, but it sucks! Ebay must be racking it in.


That is a change, then, since I last listed. Wow. Between eBay and PP fees, it's gotta be close to 20 percent that disappears. If there were a way to consummate deals without PP, that might make things better, but I won't go into that.

As for extortion, I suppose, but there are such things as honest mistakes, and one was clearly made here. I agree that if a shipping charge is clearly marked then the buyer shouldn't have grounds to complain, but that doesn't mean they don't and that consequences result. Happened to me when I jacked shipping up by a few bucks, nothing egregious, to keep more in my bank account instead of sending it to eBay/PP. Sure enough, they froze my funds when one or two folks left less than five stars on shipping charges.

They don't miss a trick.


----------



## benjclark

Another reason why shopping here is so nice.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I just paid $12.80 for a medium flat rate box and a large is well over $16 IIRC. USPS has been raising their rates frequently in the past year or so. 
And eBay's are astronomical these days as well.



mack11211 said:


> $14.65 to ship this coat is not so high.
> 
> It's a bulky, heavy coat. A medium Flat Rate box is about $11 but the coat may not fit. A large Fat Rate box is about $14.
> 
> The clearly stated shipping charge is part of the deal. When you do the deal, you agree to the terms.


----------



## Tilton

Ebay charges 10% on the total price of clothing and accessories, which includes shipping. On top of that, they charge an additional $2.00 per "upgrade" you select (gallery, listing designer, subtitle, bold heading, reserve price, international visibility, BIN, fixed price, etc). I don't know what PayPal charges for ebay transactions - is it no longer the good ol' 3%?


----------



## adoucett

32rollandrock said:


> That is a change, then, since I last listed. Wow. Between eBay and PP fees, it's gotta be close to 20 percent that disappears. If there were a way to consummate deals without PP, that might make things better, but I won't go into that.
> 
> As for extortion, I suppose, but there are such things as honest mistakes, and one was clearly made here. I agree that if a shipping charge is clearly marked then the buyer shouldn't have grounds to complain, but that doesn't mean they don't and that consequences result. Happened to me when I jacked shipping up by a few bucks, nothing egregious, to keep more in my bank account instead of sending it to eBay/PP. Sure enough, they froze my funds when one or two folks left less than five stars on shipping charges.
> 
> They don't miss a trick.


That's ridiculous. Don't those costs include shipping AND HANDLING??

It costs me time and money to package goods for sale and to drive them to the nearest post office. I am by no means saying people should overestimate these costs but if I charge $6.60 instead of the $5.60 it might cost to ship the item...I'd consider that a pretty reasonable "handling" cost!


----------



## Orgetorix

mack11211 said:


> $14.65 to ship this coat is not so high.
> 
> It's a bulky, heavy coat. A medium Flat Rate box is about $11 but the coat may not fit. A large Fat Rate box is about $14.
> 
> The clearly stated shipping charge is part of the deal. When you do the deal, you agree to the terms.


When I initially went to check out, the shipping charge was around $45. The seller agreed to lower it.

And yes, I know how Ebay works. I sell stuff on there myself. Had he refused to lower the shipping charge, I'd have paid it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Also worth considering is the destination--rates can vary substantially depending on where it's going, and it's impossible to predict beforehand.



adoucett said:


> That's ridiculous. Don't those costs include shipping AND HANDLING??
> 
> It costs me time and money to package goods for sale and to drive them to the nearest post office. I am by no means saying people should overestimate these costs but if I charge $6.60 instead of the $5.60 it might cost to ship the item...I'd consider that a pretty reasonable "handling" cost!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

42R Flannel Southwick:


40R BB Double Breasted:


----------



## adoucett

This is very interesting...



> 5 suits
> *30 dress shirts*
> 20 prs. Of dress pants
> 3 casual ?
> 20 sweaters
> 2 pr. Cowboy boots
> I pr. Spurs
> *84 sport shirts*
> *50 ties*
> 5 pairs of shoes
> 1 pr. Bedroom slippers
> 1 pr. high end hiking boots size 11-1/2
> Assorted socks
> Assorted belts
> Assorted handkerchiefs
> Suspenders
> 10 pr. shorts


The stuff looks pretty good too. If this was my size...I'd be very tempted.

All for a whopping $450 (plus $125 shipping unless you live in or near NJ!)


----------



## Halbermensch

adoucett said:


> This is very interesting...
> 
> The stuff looks pretty good too. If this was my size...I'd be very tempted.
> 
> All for a whopping $450 (plus $125 shipping unless you live in or near NJ!)


Very tempted, I await their photobucket dump.


----------



## adoucett

It comes out to less than $3 per item.... someone could make a ton reselling OR more ideally never have to buy clothes for a LONG time (you probably will anyways though).


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm only interested in the spurs...



adoucett said:


> It comes out to less than $3 per item.... someone could make a ton reselling OR more ideally never have to buy clothes for a LONG time (you probably will anyways though).


----------



## TweedyDon

adoucett said:


> It comes out to less than $3 per item.... someone could make a ton reselling OR more ideally never have to buy clothes for a LONG time (you probably will anyways though).


If this is your size, it might be worthwhile.

I'd caution against buying to re-sell, though; judging by the pictures nothing's all that exciting (it all looks fairly standard, mid-level stuff), and some of the items (especially some of the ties, sweaters, and windcheaters) look unsaleable. Given postage costs, gas money, the very low margins on items of this sort, and the time you'll spend sorting, measuring, photographing, listing, packing, driving to and from the PO, and answering questions, you almost certainly won't make minimum wage re-listing these things!


----------



## frosejr

TweedyDon said:


> I'd caution against buying to re-sell, though...you almost certainly won't make minimum wage re-listing these things!


+1. As usual, Tweedy is right on target.


----------



## drlivingston

I have to add my voice to the chorus of people warning against the re-sale of that lot. A few nice items, but, overall, not worth it. As far as shipping charges are concerned, I am usually right in line with eBay guestimates. I always add shoe trees to the AE shoes that I sell on ebay. They are not included in the posted shipping cost. I pay for the additional shipping at the end of the auction prior to printing the label. The buyers love it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Halbermensch

Given that it's a rather large lot, and they didn't piece it out into smaller lots, or individually, I think they just want rid of it... The price isn't really unreasonable, but I believe someone could talk them down. Not that it makes it anymore worthwhile unless they fit you, and even then you'd likely only end up keeping maybe half of it. I'd still like to look at the photobucket when/if they update the listing.


----------



## wacolo

Halbermensch said:


> Given that it's a rather large lot, and they didn't piece it out into smaller lots, or individually, I think they just want rid of it... The price isn't really unreasonable, but I believe someone could talk them down. Not that it makes it anymore worthwhile unless they fit you, and even then you'd likely only end up keeping maybe half of it. I'd still like to look at the photobucket when/if they update the listing.


 All of the above posts are true. Also I could not tell you how many times I have purchased lots of clothing that were described as being an excellent condition only to find there were issues that prevented me from reselling individual pieces. Runs in ties, minor stains and such. If anyone is thinking about buying the lot to resell consider that a lot of the pieces may not be fit to be flipped, thus upping your individual price per piece.


----------



## wacolo

There is a fight for these, but if anyone wants in you better hurry.


----------



## adoucett

I don't have the resources (or the time..space...insanity) to purchase that lot, but if it was say, 80 BB and RL shirts it would be a fantastic deal. Since the seller hasn't posted a breakdown...for all we know it could be 75 Stafford dress shirts/ties and 5 Brothers Brothers. The horror!


----------



## gamma68

If I were seeking a lighter gray herringbone Harris Tweed, I'd pull the trigger on this. LOVE the old Harris Tweed label! 
https://bit.ly/1blcoxl


----------



## TweedyDon

gamma68 said:


> If I were seeking a lighter gray herringbone Harris Tweed, I'd pull the trigger on this. LOVE the old Harris Tweed label!
> https://bit.ly/1blcoxl


Despite the label--which is authentic, as is the jacket--that's actually* not* what we'd now call Harris Tweed, since it was produced by a body that broke away from the official Harris Tweed Authority to produce and market their own cloth. Read more here:

https://after-the-denim.blogspot.com/2011/09/when-harris-tweed-isnt-by-james-taylor.html

In my mind, this makes this jacket even more desirable!


----------



## jfelixg

I just put listings on eBay for two pairs of shell cordovan Alden shoes that I found at a thrift last week.

They are :
size 9 B/D, and
size 9 B/D
Both are used, but in very good 9/10 condition.

Seller name is "meowmachine"

Go nuts! Auction ends next sunday.

Thanks


----------



## gamma68

TweedyDon said:


> Despite the label--which is authentic, as is the jacket--that's actually* not* what we'd now call Harris Tweed, since it was produced by a body that broke away from the official Harris Tweed Authority to produce and market their own cloth. Read more here:
> 
> https://after-the-denim.blogspot.com/2011/09/when-harris-tweed-isnt-by-james-taylor.html
> 
> In my mind, this makes this jacket even more desirable!


WOW! Very interesting--thanks for sharing that link. The information also helps date it as somewhere between 1958 and approximately 1962.

And now, I need to double-check my measurements against that jacket!


----------



## Titus_A

. . .


----------



## gamma68

Titus_A said:


> . . .


I'm disappointed that the pants don't feature a button fly.


----------



## Sgpearl

Titus_A said:


> . . .


I'm so confused


----------



## adoucett

Oh no....



A man who thinks a sweater vest is a "sleeveless shirt"


----------



## Sgpearl

adoucett said:


> Oh no....
> 
> A man who thinks a sweater vest is a "sleeveless shirt"


The great thing about that v-neck sleeveless shirt is that it shows off your perfectly maintained chest hair _and _your vintage 1990's tattoo!


----------



## Ekphrastic

Titus_A said:


> . . .


Now, if it had been manufactured by Palm Beach, it would fetch several hundred dollars... :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## wacolo

Sgpearl said:


> The great thing about that v-neck sleeveless shirt is that it shows off your perfectly maintained chest hair _and _your vintage 1990's tattoo!


Reminds me of an auction years ago where someone was selling a "full length raincoat vest." It was a removable liner from a Burberry trench :biggrin2:


----------



## mh3203

I recently put up 3 Trad listings.

www.ebay.com/itm/Brooks-Brothers-Cl...4-/261228343915?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123

www.ebay.com/itm/Brooks-Brothers-Cl...4-/261228348892?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123

www.ebay.com/itm/Brooks-Brothers-Dr...4-/261228338568?ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## wacolo

Lands' End Socks Made in England BIN $5.00


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

There was a vicious battle for these belgian shoes. I didn't win, but I sure drove the price up.


----------



## straw sandals

Wow. That's a heckuva price. Don't they retail around $400?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I think 415 for mr. casual and 425 for the hard soled version. Pretty up-there for slippers!

The same seller has a few filson bags and another pair of sz 10 belgians, fyi


----------



## leisureclass

^ "Made in Belgian" Love it!

(Paying that much for basically the most impractical shoes this side of flip flops is pretty crazy)


----------



## SartoNYC

Alden White Buck tassle mocassin? Never seen these before, gotta admit I kind of dig them. Not my size though. When Alden makes shoes for Brooks Brothers they usually sizes them up about half a size, I'd say they're more like a Alden 8 1/2. 



Other people have the same experience?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

9.5 Cape cods


11.5 Shell tassels


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10.5 C LHS


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

11 D tan straight tip blucher


----------



## Jack.

Responding to the SHOE FIT ALDEN for BROOKS BROTHERS comment above. 


First of all, I’ve never understood how Brooks gets away with charging $50 to $100 bucks, or more, for the same pair of shoes that are available from Alden. They just have a different heel pad that says “Brooks Brothers”. I guess if people will pay for it, why not???

Regarding the fit between Alden label shoes / and the ones that Alden makes but labels for Brooks Brothers - Yes, I have had that exact same experience. In fact, when the heel pad of an old pair of Brooks loafers sized 11 ½ (made by Alden) came loose, underneath it was stamped 11. So there you go. Can’t say it’s true for all models but they were the tassel moccasin in black, and they had the same style number on the side, but not a heel width now that I remember it. Just 11 ½ D instead of 11 ½ B/D, that’s the other difference I guess.

Nice Brooks Ancient Madder tie:


----------



## Himself

Jack.,

Most Brooks Brothers shoppers probably don't know much about the Alden brand, other than it's supposed to be good. And unless they regularly shop upscale men's stores in major metro areas, there's a good chance they've never seen it anywhere else.


----------



## MrZipper

Just posted two pairs of AE Shells on eBay:




I'm happy to negotiate offline with AAAC members and save the associated fees. Especially interested in trades for shell or suede AE/Alden/etc. in 11 D or 10.5 E.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sz 9 Church's for BB patent bals
https://www.etsy.com/listing/153938..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## adoucett

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Sz 9 Church's for BB patent bals
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/153938..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


Those would look swell with a formal rig.


----------



## ATL

Is this ebay listing of mine trad enough for the forum?










Savile Row double-breasted suit (yes-- no darts) by Burstow and Logsdail. 
Measures to a 44 or 46 R.

I've posted this here before as a BIN, but I've kicked it to auction in the hope that it will sell quickly and with the realization that it might go for much less that I was hoping.

It's a great, top-o-the-line suit.

Oh, and I have other Italian things, but let's not talk about that in this place of trad worship.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## Orgetorix

Trad or not, that's well worth posting. Beautiful! Wish it were smaller.


----------



## ATL

The Saint Andrews suits are smaller :devil:

I've been waiting for someone to lowball me.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Shameful self promotion for a 41R BB sportcoat:



Please don't look at my other listings as they're not trad approved. In the case of the shoes, not AAAC approved.


----------



## Sgpearl

ATL said:


> Is this ebay listing of mine trad enough for the forum?


If they weren't a bit small for me, I'd be in danger of buying this and the tan Saint Andrews POW you have listed. Beautiful.


----------



## 32rollandrock

ATL said:


> Is this ebay listing of mine trad enough for the forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Savile Row double-breasted suit (yes-- no darts) by Burstow and Logsdail.
> Measures to a 44 or 46 R.
> 
> I've posted this here before as a BIN, but I've kicked it to auction in the hope that it will sell quickly and with the realization that it might go for much less that I was hoping.
> 
> It's a great, top-o-the-line suit.
> 
> Oh, and I have other Italian things, but let's not talk about that in this place of trad worship.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


I'm going to put this nicely.

This is the TNSIL crowd. Stuff like that might fit in at a nice restaurant on the streets of Rome, but we are more New Haven and Cambridge and Stamford around here. You are offending sensibilities, and you should know better. In the future, when you have stuff like that, send me a PM. And do better with measurements--this sounds more like a smallish 44 than a 44-46 to me. That really makes me angry, when the chest is too small.


----------



## mack11211

*Closing tonight!*

Closing tonight!

4 pair of NWT Bills Khakis & Khaki Shorts!

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=bills+khakis&_sacat=0

NEW nwt $395 POLO Ralph Lauren Italy IVORY LINEN PANTS 40 us 56 eu unhemmed


find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html

Find all trad listings here
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0&_nkw=(ivy,+trad)&_sacat=0


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

32x32 Murray's Toggery Nantucket Reds










10 D Flex Welt Pennies










NWB 10 D Alden for BB Tassels










I've some other stuff listed: *Southern Tide & SoPro*, Sz *10 D Frye* and *10 Narrow Rio of Mercedes boots* (both USA made), a *40 R Bill Blass Tuxedo*, and a few other goodies.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/dadonthemo...h=item3f2636821d&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

11 D cigar shell cap toe bluchers


----------



## Bradford

Norman Hilton Suit 3/2 roll - 42L 



Brooks Brothers - Double Breasted Blue Blazer - 42L



Brooks Brothers Eisenhower Jacket - 42L



Allen Edmonds Dalton loafers - 12D



Footjoy Saddle Shoes - 12D



Shell Cordovan Wingtips - 12D - Vintage Barrie


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not cheap, but I doubt these will last long:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/351879...rial-shell-cordovan-kenmoor-longwing-8d-93605

Also on the Bay for more money:


----------



## Dmontez

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 11 D cigar shell cap toe bluchers


Thanks, I am now watching these!


----------



## wacolo

( I own this same pair and love them)


----------



## Cardinals5

I snapped up the BB popover - thanks for posting it!


----------



## wacolo

Cardinals5 said:


> I snapped up the BB popover - thanks for posting it!


Glad to be of help!


----------



## Sgpearl

.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*All auctions end tonight starting at 6pm on the West coast and 9pm on the East coast. *



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 32x32 Murray's Toggery Nantucket Reds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 D Flex Welt Pennies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWB 10 D Alden for BB Tassels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've some other stuff listed: *Southern Tide & SoPro*, Sz *10 D Frye* and *10 Narrow Rio of Mercedes boots* (both USA made), a *40 R Bill Blass Tuxedo*, and a few other goodies.
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/dadonthemo...h=item3f2636821d&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week...*

Are these!

NEW $400 COLE HAAN usa made BROWN PEBBLEGRAIN OXFORD 10.5D us


$415 classic BELGIAN SHOES traveler model style 97 sz 10 us 44 eu (actuall Mr Casual model)


CONVERSE JACK PURCELL John VARVATOS Rare Tan Low Tops Sneakers Sz 10 us 44 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS Milano model PINK SUMMER TROUSERS pants 36 us 52 eu


BLOOMINGDALES summery BLUE OXFORD CLOTH PANTS 36 us 52 eu flat fronts


SOGO Japan trad tan check SACK SUIT 38S us 48c eu 50jp ivy league 


Rare 1960s HONG KONG BESPOKE gray IVY LEAGUE SACK SUIT 36 us 46 eu custom

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...A0.Xhong+kong+ivy&_nkw=hong+kong+ivy&_sacat=0

All auctions close TONIGHT 10 PM EST!!!

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week...*

Are these:

POLO Ralph Lauren Italy SUMMER WEIGHT BLUE BLAZER 42 XL us 52 XL eu v long arms!


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad HOPSACK SACK BLAZER 43 44 L us 54L eu


CHIPP Winston Tailors classic trad BESPOKE TWEED SACK COAT 44 L us 54L eu custom


IVY LEAGUE TRAD classic american TAN SACK SUIT worsted wool 42 us 52 eu


LOT OF TWO (2) pair BROOKS BROTHERS COUNTRY CLUB KHAKIS 38 us 54 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS India PATCHWORK drawstring MADRAS PANTS sz L fits 34-38 us


$250 HERTLING usa GRAY FLANNEL PANTS 38 us 54 eu flat front

lhttps://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360682986726&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

Domestic shipping is always free.

All auctions close Sunday night EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## TheJohan

mack11211 said:


> Are these:
> 
> POLO Ralph Lauren Italy SUMMER WEIGHT BLUE BLAZER 42 XL us 52 XL eu v long arms!
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad HOPSACK SACK BLAZER 43 44 L us 54L eu
> 
> 
> CHIPP Winston Tailors classic trad BESPOKE TWEED SACK COAT 44 L us 54L eu custom
> 
> 
> IVY LEAGUE TRAD classic american TAN SACK SUIT worsted wool 42 us 52 eu
> 
> 
> LOT OF TWO (2) pair BROOKS BROTHERS COUNTRY CLUB KHAKIS 38 us 54 eu
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS India PATCHWORK drawstring MADRAS PANTS sz L fits 34-38 us
> 
> 
> $250 HERTLING usa GRAY FLANNEL PANTS 38 us 54 eu flat front
> 
> lhttps://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360682986726&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
> 
> Domestic shipping is always free.
> 
> All auctions close Sunday night EST.
> 
> Find them all here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


Grey flannel pants are really hard to find, too bad it's not in my size.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

bump!

pants end tonight
shoes go on until..



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 32x32 Original Nantucket Reds by Murray's Toggery
> These are the real deal and they're mint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NWB 10 D Alden for BB Tassels


----------



## marinephil

Long time lurker here, but threw some items on ebay that some might find interesting:

Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Shirt, made in India, SIZE XL


Vintage Woolrich Green Short Sleeve Awning Striped Shirt, Size XL


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10 D AE Patriots


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Alden sneakers? what's up with this?


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Alden sneakers? what's up with this?


Be careful... I worry about a seller with 28 feedbacks and only a 93% rating.


----------



## Spin Evans

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Alden sneakers? what's up with this?


I saw those pop up on my feed as well. I might expect that from Allen Edmonds...but Alden? These are troubling times.


----------



## Pale_Male

Spin Evans said:


> I saw those pop up on my feed as well. I might expect that from Allen Edmonds...but Alden? These are troubling times.


How are these stranger or more troubling than a weirdly-colored workman's boot that became famous after appearing in a few adventure movies?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Alden sneakers? what's up with this?


Alden has, for years, made orthotic-type prescription shoes. I've been to stores that carry a wall full of Aldens and didn't even know they made Indy boots or longwings.


----------



## Yuca

Thanks for the tip off (which I acted on).


----------



## mack11211

*40% OFF HOLIDAY SALE including J PRESS, BROOKS, SOUTHWICK, etc. THROUGH SUNDAY!*

Dear Folks:

This week, the 4th of July 40% off sale continues through Sunday 10 PM EST.

it includes dozens of trad items from the makers you know and love.

It includes items like this great Brooks hopsack sack blazer:

Find all trad sale listings here:
https://bit.ly/127pD0I

Among this week's auctions:

BURDINES florida PATCHWORK MADRAS PANTS 30 31 us 46 eu prep trad ivy league


IRRESISTABLE $295 INCOTEX CHINO LINO cotton linen TANGERINE ORANGE PANTS 36 52


IRRESISTABLE $295 INCOTEX CHINO LINO cotton linen PINK PANTS 36 us 52 eu


NEW nwt CORBIN usa fabric BLUE STRIPED SEERSUCKER PANTS 38 us 54 eu


IZOD jeans INDIA MADRAS PATCHWORK PLAID COAT 44 us 54 eu cotton


POLO JEANS COMPANY ralph lauren BLUE COTTON BLAZER coat 40 us 50 eu or sz M


The auction ends when the sale ends, at 10 PM Sunday EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

I would worry about an online auction company that allows a seller with a 93 percent rating and just 28 feedbacks to continue doing business. I would also worry about an online auction company that doesn't ban winning bidders who refuse to pay, but that's another story.



drlivingston said:


> Be careful... I worry about a seller with 28 feedbacks and only a 93% rating.


----------



## leisureclass

For those select few whom Belgians are not enough:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Ebay's policies are so buyer-friendly now that I wouldn't even worry about buying from someone with 0% feedback.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Ebay's policies are so buyer-friendly now that I wouldn't even worry about buying from someone with 0% feedback.


Touche


----------



## Titus_A

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Ebay's policies are so buyer-friendly now that I wouldn't even worry about buying from someone with 0% feedback.


Well, yes and no. It's easy to get a refund. It's impossible, however, to get benefit-of-the-bargain relief or specific performance. Given that one only shops on ebay because one finds something at below-market prices, you can leave a lot on the table as a buyer if your seller flakes out. I've obviously never had that problem with anyone here, or with a clothing order for that matter. But it's happened.


----------



## drlivingston

I have never posted anything from my own page, but there are a few items I have that you guys might find interesting...
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-u...h=item485745082e&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## 32rollandrock

Not to derail, but I am not sure that I understand this criticism. As a buyer, I've had a seller flake--not ship a paid-for item--and gotten a full refund without a problem. As a seller, I've had buyers win auctions and not pay and not been banned from eBay after having been reported. In that case, the only thing you can do, given that eBay will not allow sellers to leave negative feedback, is to click the button that says "positive feedback," then write in the remarks portion (all caps is best) that they didn't pay--I've seen that a few times and done that a few times myself. Ebay doesn't, apparently, police that, and it's not clear how many times a buyer can stiff sellers before eBay does anything about it. My point is, it appears the eBay is tilted entirely in favor of buyers, some of whom take full advantage.

All in all, it is way, way better to do business on sites like this than on eBay. Most sellers will happily accept less for an item than they would get on eBay because the risk of getting scammed or encountering someone who is unreasonable is so much less than it is when you're dealing with a community, as it were, instead of a corporation.



Titus_A said:


> Well, yes and no. It's easy to get a refund. It's impossible, however, to get benefit-of-the-bargain relief or specific performance. Given that one only shops on ebay because one finds something at below-market prices, you can leave a lot on the table as a buyer if your seller flakes out. I've obviously never had that problem with anyone here, or with a clothing order for that matter. But it's happened.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

One of my own auctions ends in about 2 days and there's a deal to be had on a BB sports coat, item290940803036, presently at 99 cents.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Alden made in Italy? What is this madness!?


----------



## ArtVandalay

I've had bidders that asked eBay to retract their bid on an active auction AND EBAY WILL OBLIGE. Once a buyer emailed me and asked me to retract their bid on a pair of shoes because they had since found another pair of shoes they preferred to bid on instead. I replied that I had no way of doing that, but don't worry, soon after eBay came to the rescue and cancelled the bid.



32rollandrock said:


> Not to derail, but I am not sure that I understand this criticism. As a buyer, I've had a seller flake--not ship a paid-for item--and gotten a full refund without a problem. As a seller, I've had buyers win auctions and not pay and not been banned from eBay after having been reported. In that case, the only thing you can do, given that eBay will not allow sellers to leave negative feedback, is to click the button that says "positive feedback," then write in the remarks portion (all caps is best) that they didn't pay--I've seen that a few times and done that a few times myself. Ebay doesn't, apparently, police that, and it's not clear how many times a buyer can stiff sellers before eBay does anything about it. My point is, it appears the eBay is tilted entirely in favor of buyers, some of whom take full advantage.
> 
> All in all, it is way, way better to do business on sites like this than on eBay. Most sellers will happily accept less for an item than they would get on eBay because the risk of getting scammed or encountering someone who is unreasonable is so much less than it is when you're dealing with a community, as it were, instead of a corporation.


----------



## drlivingston

Vintage 41R beautiful Brooks Brothers patch pocket 3/2 navy blazer, currently at 99 cents with less than 30 minutes left. What a bargain!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Such a steal! I wish the shoulders were an inch narrower.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week...*

Are these in the trad zone:

$598 PEAL & CO England Brooks Brothers SCOTCH GRAIN CAPTOE SHOE Danite sole 10 D


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad LIGHTEST WEIGHT washable RAIN COAT sz L or 42L


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SUMMERWEIGHT wash wear SACK SUIT 38 S us 48c eu ivy


HICKEY FREEMAN MTM BLUE HOPSACK BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu H Herzfeld NY


IZOD jeans INDIA MADRAS PATCHWORK PLAID COAT 44 us 54 eu cotton


BURDINES florida PATCHWORK MADRAS PANTS 30 31 us 46 eu prep trad ivy league


IRRESISTABLE $295 INCOTEX CHINO LINO cotton linen TANGERINE ORANGE PANTS 36 52


IRRESISTABLE $295 INCOTEX CHINO LINO cotton linen PINK PANTS 36 us 52 eu


NEW nwt CORBIN usa fabric BLUE STRIPED SEERSUCKER PANTS 38 us 54 eu


All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hey All!

I just added a few new items to my Etsy shop that I recently came across. Here's a few of the highlights:



^^^ LOTS of ties! (Clockwise from top left) Polo, Bert Pulitzer, Brooks Brothers, and Brooks Brothers.



^^^ RARE Vintage COACH Embassy Briefcase / Laptop Bag with Shoulder Strap. Made in Mexico.

The links to my eBay auctions and Etsy shop are down below in my sig. lines.

Thanks for looking! :icon_smile:
-M-


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

​


*Time left:6d 22h leftSunday, 8PM**$0.99*
0 bids


*$20.00
Buy It Now

*
+$7.00 shipping

​


*Time left:6d 22h leftSunday, 8PM**$0.99*
0 bids


*$20.00
Buy It Now

*
+$7.00 shipping

​


*Time left:6d 22h leftSunday, 8PM**$0.99*
0 bids


*$20.00
Buy It Now

*
+$7.00 shipping

​


*Time left:6d 22h leftSunday, 8PM**$0.99*
0 bids


*$20.00
Buy It Now

*
+$7.00 shipping

​


*Time left:6d 22h leftSunday, 8PM**$0.99*
0 bids


*$20.00
Buy It Now

*
+$7.00 shipping

​


*Time left:6d 23h leftSunday, 8PM**$0.99*
0 bids


*$20.00
Buy It Now

*
+$7.00 shipping

​


*Time left:6d 22h leftSunday, 8PM**$0.99*
0 bids


*$40.00
Buy It Now

*
+$8.00 shipping

​


*$10.00
Buy It Now

*
Free shipping

​


*$263.00
Buy It Now

*
Free shipping


----------



## nerdykarim

Can't believe these are still around. I'm an 8.5D and these are taunting me, but I don't wear balmorals anymore.


----------



## deburn

nerdykarim said:


> Can't believe these are still around. I'm an 8.5D and these are taunting me, but I don't wear balmorals anymore.


Nice pair. Do you know who the maker is?

... hi NK


----------



## nerdykarim

deburn said:


> Nice pair. Do you know who the maker is?


Nothing beyond what they're saying on SF. Probably Sargeant but maybe Loake.



deburn said:


> ... hi NK


I might actually be able to ship your boots to you tomorrow. I'll shoot you a PM if I can get to the post office.


----------



## deburn

nerdykarim said:


> I might actually be able to ship your boots to you tomorrow. I'll shoot you a PM if I can get to the post office.


That would be awesome!!!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB coconut straw hat
7 5/8 with box
If I were a hat guy I would be all over this!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

NIB Alden for BB burgundy tassel loafers
$250 shipped


----------



## deburn

Dieu et les Dames said:


> NIB Alden for BB burgundy tassel loafers
> $250 shipped


seems like a great deal


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

9D C&J for PRL whiskey shell pennies


----------



## dexconstruct

Vintage L.L. Bean plaid overcoat.


----------



## mayostard

So is this also the "complain about the stupid stuff ebay sellers do" thread?

What's the deal with people who just randomly cancel bids, relist the item and don't change anything? Same item, same description, same starting bid, etc?

Also kinda getting sick of people listing items as "new with tags" and then down in the description seeing "marked as irregular but I looked at it for two seconds and it seems fine to me" - generally this is the people who just go scoop up everything they can find at a (real) factory outlet and put it on ebay for like 2% less than retail (but NO RESERVE!) and almost always without a best offer option.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

this guy annoys the crap out of me

https://www.ebay.com/sch/blue_present/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686



mayostard said:


> So is this also the "complain about the stupid stuff ebay sellers do" thread?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

mayostard said:


> So is this also the "complain about the stupid stuff ebay sellers do" thread?
> 
> What's the deal with people who just randomly cancel bids, relist the item and don't change anything? Same item, same description, same starting bid, etc?


In my experience, this always because of a small error or mistake in the listing.


----------



## Spin Evans

Dieu et les Dames said:


> this guy annoys the crap out of me
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/blue_present/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


Good lord, yes. I have come across his higher-than-retail listings numerous times. What irritates me more is how many people ARE willing to pay those prices. Free shipping though. :rolleyes2:


----------



## TheJohan

Dieu et les Dames said:


> this guy annoys the crap out of me
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/blue_present/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


I hate how the sellers model wears the shirts and jackets.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Thank you Spin & Johan, I knew I wasn't the only one!


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 1920s Brooks Brothers gabardine suede vest--cool to see BB items this old!


----------



## straw sandals

It's old for sure, but why does the seller think it's from the 1920's? Based on the black label?


----------



## mayostard

Dieu et les Dames said:


> this guy annoys the crap out of me
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/blue_present/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


yeah. that has to be some sort of money laundering operation.


----------



## Branman1986

mayostard said:


> yeah. that has to be some sort of money laundering operation.


I can't think of any other explanation...


----------



## ArtVandalay

~42L JAB 3/2 sack suit - charcoal mini-herringbone. $23 BIN including shipping. Someone grab this.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I put the hammer down on a few auctions tonight. How do you think I did?





I bid on this (and lost, thank goodness) even though the pants are too short. idk why I did, I guess I just wanted to look at it?


----------



## Titus_A

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I put the hammer down on a few auctions tonight. How do you think I did?
> 
> I bid on this (and lost, thank goodness) even though the pants are too short. idk why I did, I guess I just wanted to look at it?


Nice pieces, but those lapels are quite wide.


----------



## scholl43

I really like the olive one. Luckily I didn't notice before the auction ended.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I put the hammer down on a few auctions tonight. How do you think I did?
> 
> I bid on this (and lost, thank goodness) even though the pants are too short. idk why I did, I guess I just wanted to look at it?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

9.5 D Alden tassels


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10 D LL bean camp mocs


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB seersucker suit on etsy
https://www.etsy.com/listing/158107..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Spin Evans

1911 (!) Brooks Brothers Formal Overcoat for $2,250: 

I didn't know people came in size 36 back then!


----------



## Orgetorix

Spin Evans said:


> 1911 (!) Brooks Brothers Formal Overcoat for $2,250:
> 
> I didn't know people came in size 36 back then!


Very cool, and amazing condition! It's not an overcoat but a frock coat, the predecessor of the morning coat.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week...*

Are these in the trad zone..

Starting bids are low. Nearly all items have a low BIN as well. Domestic shipping is always included. I ship worldwide.

Auctions close Sunday 10 PM EST.

As always, feel free to write with any questions you may have.

POLO Ralph Lauren PATCH MADRAS batik COLORFUL SHORTS 30 us 46 eu ivy prep trad


PETER ELLIOT nyc Italy YELLOW COTTON crewneck SWEATER XL us 54 eu 


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BONE LINEN SACK COAT 40 us 50 eu ivy style prep


MCGREGOR 1960s ivy league classic trad prep OLIVE GREEN SACK COAT 42 us 52 eu


POLO Ralph Lauren LIGHTEST WEIGHT SHIRT sport JACKET COAT 44 us 54 eu


$598 PEAL & CO England Brooks Brothers SCOTCH GRAIN CAPTOE SHOE Danite sole 10 D


Again, all auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here;

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## drlivingston

Beautiful 44R Ermenegildo Zegna "Soft" Sport Coat


Very nice 42R ORVIS Plaid 3/2 Sack Sport Coat


Beautiful 37S Giorgio Armani Brown Plaid Sport Coat


----------



## Spin Evans

Denim, eagle-emblazoned popover with kangaroo pocket, complete with a collar that blocks all peripheral vision. Can anyone confirm that this is, in fact, a Brooksgate item? I may have to withhold my judgment of Red Fleece.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

That is an epic shirt.


----------



## TSWalker

Spin Evans said:


> Denim, eagle-emblazoned popover with kangaroo pocket, complete with a collar that blocks all peripheral vision. Can anyone confirm that this is, in fact, a Brooksgate item? I may have to withhold my judgment of Red Fleece.


Kill it. Kill it with fire.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Holy crap, I'm bidding.


----------



## drlivingston

I have some Made for Stafford Alden shoes that will look great with that shirt.


----------



## Steve Smith

If you need these vintage Brooks Brothers embossed leather sport coat buttons then here is a rare chance. They are not plastic.


----------



## Steve Smith

12D Vintage Florsheim Gunboats. A little bit more than a day left and The Price is Right so far.


----------



## Barnavelt

drlivingston said:


> I have some Made for Stafford Alden shoes that will look great with that shirt.


Bwa ha ha ha ha!

My Bill's Khakis for St Johns Bay will complete the ensemble.


----------



## drlivingston

If you miss those Florsheim gunboats. I will be listing these 5-nail, V-cleat 12D Royal Imperials tomorrow. They are in outstanding condition with little wear to the soles.


----------



## 32rollandrock

My guess is that you will not be listing those tomorrow. Smart money says that someone will get in touch first and make you an offer you can't refuse. Absolutely beautiful.



drlivingston said:


> If you miss those Florsheim gunboats. I will be listing these 5-nail, V-cleat 12D Royal Imperials tomorrow. They are in outstanding condition with little wear to the soles.


----------



## TSWalker

Don't need 'em and she'd kill me... do you have layaway?


----------



## mack11211

*Closing tonight!*

All these great items close at 10 PM EST!



mack11211 said:


> POLO Ralph Lauren PATCH MADRAS batik COLORFUL SHORTS 30 us 46 eu ivy prep trad
> 
> 
> PETER ELLIOT nyc Italy YELLOW COTTON crewneck SWEATER XL us 54 eu
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BONE LINEN SACK COAT 40 us 50 eu ivy style prep
> 
> 
> MCGREGOR 1960s ivy league classic trad prep OLIVE GREEN SACK COAT 42 us 52 eu
> 
> 
> POLO Ralph Lauren LIGHTEST WEIGHT SHIRT sport JACKET COAT 44 us 54 eu
> 
> 
> $598 PEAL & CO England Brooks Brothers SCOTCH GRAIN CAPTOE SHOE Danite sole 10 D
> 
> 
> Again, all auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.
> 
> Find them all here;
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## straw sandals

Man, I love Chipp. 16 x 35 OCBD with a twist:


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Bean USA-made dirty bucks.


----------



## Spin Evans

It's times like this that I wish I were a tad larger.


----------



## Dmontez

Wish these fit me


----------



## 32rollandrock

Gawd. It's times like this that I wish I were a tad smaller. That's just stupid beautiful.



Spin Evans said:


> It's times like this that I wish I were a tad larger.


----------



## WillBarrett

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mattcrash/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

Brooks wool/silk blazer

Two Harris tweed jackets.


----------



## salgy

Brand new, in box, 9.5B allen edmonds SHELL leeds... Current bid $100, buy it now $250

https://bit.ly/16CGTOh


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Not strictly trad with the slim cut, but very nice Samuelsohn summer trousers nonetheless. Too small for me.


----------



## Ekphrastic

You know, I was just thinking, "Man, I wish Wacolo would do another of his lists," and then--WHAM--there's another. Thanks, man.


----------



## drlivingston

salgy said:


> Brand new, in box, 9.5B allen edmonds SHELL leeds... Current bid $100, buy it now $250
> 
> https://bit.ly/16CGTOh


Those will get snapped up before the bidding is ended. Gorgeous!


----------



## straw sandals

Two beautiful Cable Car Clothiers flannel three piece suits for a larger gentleman.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

cool vintage bb spread collar tatersall
https://www.etsy.com/listing/150056...er=price_asc&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## Cardinals5

This seller has three pair of unmarked shells - all look like special orders from Allen Edmonds. All size 8E


----------



## Pentheos

Marked but way underpriced brand new 13 EEE black shell cordovan AE Leeds.


----------



## Sgpearl

Cardinals5 said:


> This seller has three pair of unmarked shells - all look like special orders from Allen Edmonds. All size 8E


I wonder if I could squeeze my 9.5 Ds into those.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sgpearl said:


> I wonder if I could squeeze my 9.5 Ds into those.


I hope you are jesting, but just in case, no. Don't try. Shoes that start out the wrong size rarely improve with age.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

https://www.etsy.com/listing/155259631/reserve-brown-wing-tip-alden-nordstrom

beat up 9.5D alden suede wingtips


----------



## drlivingston

Thinning the heard a little to make room for incoming inventory.
Lot of 110 Tommy Hilfiger Ties


----------



## Sgpearl

32rollandrock said:


> I hope you are jesting, but just in case, no. Don't try. Shoes that start out the wrong size rarely improve with age.


Jesting I was. Hmm, yes. Patience, I must have.


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's all I have right now:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mattcrash/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686

BB sweater vest size L

BB silk wool blazer

Loro Piana suit


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 300 listings this week...FINAL HOURS*

Closing this evening 1O PM EST!

LOT OF TWO (2) J PRESS classic trad BLUE B/D COLLAR SHIRTS 17 35 us 43 eu


LOT OF TWO (2) BROOKS BROTHERS B/D collar STRIPE NON IRON SHIRTS 16.5 35 us 42


SOUTHWICK classic trad GREEN HOPSACK BLAZER 44 us 54 eu DUNHAM'S OF MAINE


$695 J PRESS classic trad NAVY BLUE SACK BLAZER 46S us 56c eu ivy style prep


Auctions close 10 PM EST!

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Drew Bernard

Vintage Bass Weejuns 731 *Made in USA* Burgundy Penny Loafer Mens 10.5 D


----------



## mack11211

*33% off over 150 listings this week at mack11211*

Dear Folks:

In addition to tasty new trad listings in the auction section, over 150 items in the fixed-price section are now 33% off!

New trad-zone auctions include these:

$695 J PRESS classic trad NAVY BLUE SACK BLAZER 46S us 56c eu ivy style prep


SOUTHWICK classic trad GREEN HOPSACK BLAZER 44 us 54 eu DUNHAM'S OF MAINE


SUMMER CLASSIC POLO Ralph Lauren Italy AIR FORCE BLUE LINEN SUIT 44 54 Polo II


LOT OF TWO (2) BROOKS BROTHERS point collar PLAID NON IRON SHIRTS 16.5 35 us 42


LOT OF TWO (2) BROOKS BROTHERS B/D collar NON IRON SHIRTS Sz L or 16.5 35 us 42


And, in the sale section, you'll find items like this:

IZOD jeans INDIA MADRAS PATCHWORK PLAID COAT 44 us 54 eu cotton


The auctions end when the sale ends, Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find all listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html

Sale items include this:


----------



## fastfiat81

*Allen Edmonds Leyland Loafers 12D*

I have a pair of AE Leyland loafers in 12D up on the bay.. It is about the only Trad thing I have up there besides a few ties.


----------



## mack11211

*Trad sale at mack11211*

Trad aficionados may want to check this list of specifically trad items among the fixed-price listings included in my 33% off sale:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad HOPSACK SACK BLAZER 43 44 L us 54L eu

1963 LORD OF NEW YORK trad BESPOKE peak lapel COAT 42 L us 52 L eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SHADOW PLAID green gray SUMMER COAT 44 L us 54 L eu

1963 LORD OF NEW YORK trad BESPOKE GRAY striped sack COAT 42 L us 52 L eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SPRINGWEIGHT SACK SUIT 42 us 52 eu

IVY LEAGUE TRAD classic american TAN SACK SUIT worsted wool 42 us 52 eu

POLO Ralph Lauren PATCH MADRAS batik COLORFUL SHORTS 30 us 46 eu ivy prep trad

CHIPP usa classic trad PLEAT FRONT FORMAL SHIRT 15 35 us 38 L eu ivy R&O Hawick

CHIPP custom bespoke PINK OXFORD b/d shirt 15 30 us 38 cm eu French cuffs! Trad

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE FUN STRIPE SHIRT 17 us 43 eu 43 L eu

And these trad items are currently at auction:

SOUTHWICK classic trad GREEN HOPSACK BLAZER 44 us 54 eu DUNHAM'S OF MAINE

$695 J PRESS classic trad NAVY BLUE SACK BLAZER 46S us 56c eu ivy style prep

MCGREGOR 1960s ivy league classic trad prep OLIVE GREEN SACK COAT 42 us 52 eu

The sale ends when the auctions end, at 10 PM EST Sunday.

Find all trad items here:

https://bit.ly/16Vzrlb

Find all auctions here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## wacolo

Corbin GTH Sack ~40 BIN $50.00 or BO


Southwick Sack 40 $25.99


----------



## CMDC

Very nice Paul Stuart SC for 45L.


----------



## fastfiat81

I have a pair of AE Lombard oxfords in 9D up on the bay.. I also put up a few Robert Talbott hand sewn ties, NWT Ballin Cords and NWT Bill's Kahkis.


----------



## Spin Evans

Tartan Dinner Jacket from Ben Silver, size 42. Swoon.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

That is sweeet


----------



## tweets_5

Guys, hit me up for good deals for AAAC members

I've got about 200 pairs of NOS Shoes from 60's and 70's--Unworn condition

Allen Edmonds
Johnston & Murphy
Nettleton
Cole Haan Imperial Grade
Florsheim
Weyenberg
Freeman
Bates
Red Wing
Botany
Bobby Burke

Etc.Etc.

Need to get these moved so I can buy some more from this same collection.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/terrytwent...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## mack11211

*Further trad reductions! 50% OFF OVER 150 ITEMS! Final hours!*

Dear Folks:

All remaining items in the list below (and many more) are now 50% OFF!

The sale ends TONIGHT, 10 PM EST.

Don't miss out!

Find all trad items here:

https://bit.ly/16Vzrlb

Find all auctions here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html



mack11211 said:


> Trad aficionados may want to check this list of specifically trad items among the fixed-price listings included in my 33% off sale:
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad HOPSACK SACK BLAZER 43 44 L us 54L eu
> 
> 1963 LORD OF NEW YORK trad BESPOKE peak lapel COAT 42 L us 52 L eu
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SHADOW PLAID green gray SUMMER COAT 44 L us 54 L eu
> 
> 1963 LORD OF NEW YORK trad BESPOKE GRAY striped sack COAT 42 L us 52 L eu
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SPRINGWEIGHT SACK SUIT 42 us 52 eu
> 
> IVY LEAGUE TRAD classic american TAN SACK SUIT worsted wool 42 us 52 eu
> 
> POLO Ralph Lauren PATCH MADRAS batik COLORFUL SHORTS 30 us 46 eu ivy prep trad
> 
> CHIPP usa classic trad PLEAT FRONT FORMAL SHIRT 15 35 us 38 L eu ivy R&O Hawick
> 
> CHIPP custom bespoke PINK OXFORD b/d shirt 15 30 us 38 cm eu French cuffs! Trad
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE FUN STRIPE SHIRT 17 us 43 eu 43 L eu
> 
> And these trad items are currently at auction:
> 
> SOUTHWICK classic trad GREEN HOPSACK BLAZER 44 us 54 eu DUNHAM'S OF MAINE
> 
> $695 J PRESS classic trad NAVY BLUE SACK BLAZER 46S us 56c eu ivy style prep
> 
> MCGREGOR 1960s ivy league classic trad prep OLIVE GREEN SACK COAT 42 us 52 eu


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Heads up!
10.5 B/D #8 shell monk straps
starting at $.99 with a $200 BIN
scheduled to start sunday at 8pm CT

Free shipping either direction for AAAC members


----------



## dkoernert

Wow those are stunning.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Heads up!
> 10.5 B/D #8 shell monk straps
> starting at $.99 with a $200 BIN
> scheduled to start sunday at 8pm CT
> 
> Free shipping either direction for AAAC members


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

thank you very much



dkoernert said:


> Wow those are stunning.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

The shell monks are sold to a gent in Australia. I'll list another pair of 10.5 D shells next Sunday.


----------



## WillBarrett

Small handful of things here.

Brooks Brothers silk-wool blazer size 43L.

BB lambswool sweater vest size L

Neiman Marcus Black Watch Cashmere crewneck size L

Mountain Hardware Vest Size L

White Polo RL Propect Pants 36x30 NWT

etc. etc. etc.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mattcrash/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## mack11211

*FINAL HOURS on 50% OFF trad sale -- dozens of items!*

Summer is over but the Close of Summer Sale continues 'till 10 PM EST.

Many items in the trad zone, including these:



mack11211 said:


> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad HOPSACK SACK BLAZER 43 44 L us 54L eu
> 
> 1963 LORD OF NEW YORK trad BESPOKE peak lapel COAT 42 L us 52 L eu
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SHADOW PLAID green gray SUMMER COAT 44 L us 54 L eu
> 
> 1963 LORD OF NEW YORK trad BESPOKE GRAY striped sack COAT 42 L us 52 L eu
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SPRINGWEIGHT SACK SUIT 42 us 52 eu
> 
> IVY LEAGUE TRAD classic american TAN SACK SUIT worsted wool 42 us 52 eu
> 
> POLO Ralph Lauren PATCH MADRAS batik COLORFUL SHORTS 30 us 46 eu ivy prep trad
> 
> CHIPP usa classic trad PLEAT FRONT FORMAL SHIRT 15 35 us 38 L eu ivy R&O Hawick
> 
> CHIPP custom bespoke PINK OXFORD b/d shirt 15 30 us 38 cm eu French cuffs! Trad
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE FUN STRIPE SHIRT 17 us 43 eu 43 L eu
> 
> And these trad items are currently at auction:
> 
> SOUTHWICK classic trad GREEN HOPSACK BLAZER 44 us 54 eu DUNHAM'S OF MAINE
> 
> $695 J PRESS classic trad NAVY BLUE SACK BLAZER 46S us 56c eu ivy style prep
> 
> MCGREGOR 1960s ivy league classic trad prep OLIVE GREEN SACK COAT 42 us 52 eu


The sale ends when the auctions end, at 10 PM EST Tuesday -- tonight!.

Find all trad items here:

https://bit.ly/16Vzrlb

Find all auctions here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## fastfiat81

A few Trad things that I have up on Ebay.

Drake's tie 

Zanella trousers 

AE Hillsboro 8.5D 

AE Berwich Loafers 11C 

Turnbull & Asser tie 

Robert Talbott Hand Sewn ties 

AE Bradley 10D 

Turnbull & Asser tie 

BB Must Iron USA 16.5 

Oxxford tan black POW 40R 

Church's Custom Grade loafers EU 9D 

Crittenden patch pocket Sportcoat NWT 

BB Must Iron USA 16.5 

BB Madras Cotton Sportcoat


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10.5 B/D #8 shell tassel loafers
starting at $.99 (NR) with a $200 BIN

free shipping either direction for AAAC members


----------



## drlivingston

Anyone looking for a good buy on braces/suspenders?


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a beautiful tweed jacket - and check mah other auctions, please. I'll try to get some of this up on the exchange this weekend. New baby at our house keeping me swamped.


----------



## mack11211

*This week -- over 100 items starting at $9.99, many ivy, prep, trad -- closing Sunday!*

Dear Folks:

This week there are over 100 auctions with $9.99 opening bids and no reserve. Domestic shipping is free.

Labels include Brooks, Chipp, and Cable Car Clothiers.

Just a selection:

WALLACHS nyc mad men WOOL MOHAIR TUXEDO 44L us 54L eu shawl collar turnback cuff


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad LIGHTEST WEIGHT washable RAIN COAT sz L or 42L


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad SHADOW PLAID green gray SUMMER COAT 44 L us 54 L eu


All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## CMDC

Why can't these be 1/2 size larger???!!!

J and M Crown Aristocraft Shell Penny Loafers--New

Size 10

$95 BIN


----------



## 32rollandrock

Unbelievable that those haven't been snapped up at that price. If there is ever any doubt that brand snobbery is alive and well, this lays it to rest.



CMDC said:


> Why can't these be 1/2 size larger???!!!
> 
> J and M Crown Aristocraft Shell Penny Loafers--New
> 
> Size 10
> 
> $95 BIN


----------



## fastfiat81

Thanks for the heads up.  I never would have thought I would wear a pair of loafers in my life, but I need to get away from only wearing tennis shoes with shorts!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Auction ends Sunday evening at 8pm CT

set a reminder in your phone
add them to your watch list
bid like a champ!

and PM me if you have any questions












Dieu et les Dames said:


> 10.5 B/D #8 shell tassel loafers
> starting at $.99 (NR) with a $200 BIN
> 
> free shipping either direction for AAAC members


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

34W PRL tennis shorts on ebay
pretty rad

https://www.etsy.com/listing/162536..._order=date_desc&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Kreiger

Patchwork Shetland Sweater, Smith's of Bermuda:


----------



## Reuben

Brooks Brothers tweed sports coat, a true sack with a 3/2 roll in a 44 short at $30+$10 shipping. I'd have bought it already if it fit me, but it's too short and too small for this former O-lineman. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/158375653/brooks-brothers-green-tweed-sack-jacket?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Reuben

Sorry for the double-post, but just spotted this one: Brooks Brothers grey flannel sack suit, 3/2 roll, 42L, unbid on with a minimum bid of $0.99 and ~13 shipping, less than 24 hours until the auction ends.


----------



## drlivingston

Nice 39S Harris Tweed for Lodenfrey. Made in Austria.


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice

Hey guys. Not all of this stuff would appeal to you guys but there are some pieces that might be worth checking out. Thanks

https://www.ebay.com/sch/truechilll/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## drlivingston

Turnbull & Asser red velvet jacket...


----------



## fastfiat81

Some Trad stuff ending Sunday.

Vintage BB Paisley Makers ties:





Oxxford Trousers size 38:










Ben Silver Ties: 







Curch's loafers EU 9D:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

If only it were my size!



drlivingston said:


> Turnbull & Asser red velvet jacket...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

11 D AE "Lombard"


----------



## Doctor Damage

Apologies if this has been posted already. It's an old camel hair polo coat, all the classic details, looks like good condition. No size tag but the measurements are for a 42R. If you've been looking for something like this, here's your chance.

https://postimg.org/image/b3y055jep/


----------



## drlivingston

Awesome Tauer & Johnson 9.5 Handmade Custom Loafers


----------



## Acme

Anybody interested in an Oxxford suit for $12.99 BIN?


----------



## Orgetorix

Acme said:


> Anybody interested in an Oxxford suit for $12.99 BIN?


Not with that many moth holes, thanks.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

just one moth hole!
https://www.etsy.com/listing/163072...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all
BB critter pants 32x29+cuffs


----------



## Dmontez

Bought this off the exchange a while back, and was going to have it trimmed down to fit, but the button stance was really off for me. It's at .99 with 10 hours left here is your chance to get it cheap!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/321214489474?redirect=mobile


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hello All! I'm back from a slooow summer with a couple dozen new and reworked items for your consideration. As always, here are some of the highlights:



^^^ RARE Vintage Pendleton Woolen Mills100% Virgin Wool Brown Tweed Hat S, US 6 7/8, Metric 54 1/2 cm. Made in USA.



^^^ Vintage Brooks Brothers Makers Solid White OCBD Button Down Collar Shirt 16 - 4. Made in USA.



^^^ Vintage 1960s Melbrooke Clothes for Men Green Plaid Summer-Weight Sack Jacket 39 / 40 R. Made in USA.



^^^ Vintage Brooks Brothers "Signature" Muted Green Plaid / Prince of Wales POW Trad / Ivy League Jacket 40 REG. Made in USA.



^^^ ESSENTIAL Vintage Brooks Brothers 346 Navy Blue 3 Patch Pocket Sack Blazer 40 / 41 R. Made in USA.

The links to my eBay auctions and Etsy shop are down below in my sig. lines.

Thanks for looking! :icon_smile:
-M-


----------



## drlivingston

Nice Melbrooke jacket, Typhoid... As a kid, we shopped at Pizitz. It later became Parisian... and then Belk. The original locations on the tag "Birmingham, Roebuck, Bessemer." Only Birmingham could support a store like that now. The outlying areas of Bessemer (south of Birmingham) and Roebuck (north of Birmingham) are now crime infested places where you would get mugged for wearing that jacket.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

^^^ Thanks for the info! It's always nice to get a little bit of the backstory behind some of the great vintage labels I come across. :icon_smile:


----------



## t-sartor

I need that pendleton


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10.5 D
Alden Tassel Loafers
Cognac Calfskin


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

9.5 M Belgian Shoes
#96 Mr. Casual
Burgundy Suede with Black Trim


----------



## catside

Bunch of NOS shoes. Some of the Hanovers are really delicious.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/saurmanbiz...h=item258341ea94&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## frosejr

catside said:


> Bunch of NOS shoes. Some of the Hanovers are really delicious.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/saurmanbiz...h=item258341ea94&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


And cheap too. Although some of the styles are just awful. But the LWBs are great bargains.


----------



## Acme

Orgetorix said:


> Not with that many moth holes, thanks.


Oops, sorry. I'll pay closer attention next time. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Typhoid_Jones said:


> ^^^ ESSENTIAL Vintage Brooks Brothers 346 Navy Blue 3 Patch Pocket Sack Blazer 40 / 41 R. Made in USA.
> 
> The links to my eBay auctions and Etsy shop are down below in my sig. lines.
> 
> Thanks for looking! :icon_smile:
> -M-


I like this picture, it's sometimes easy to forget how nice non-khakis can look with a blazer.


----------



## catside

Mint Hanover Shell LWB 12


----------



## BorderBandit

Paul Stuart Size 42 Crocodile Belt that says 100% crocodile on the belt for only $29.00 right now.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

The cognac tassels are sold, regrettably.


----------



## Kreiger

Nice bright green shetland:


----------



## Pentheos

Great deal on Florsheim 10.5 B shell cordovan PTBs:




The seller expresses doubt as to whether these are shell. They are.


----------



## catside

^Someone right size grab that please.


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> ^Someone right size grab that please.


X2!! That type of deal is becoming more rare with each passing day.


----------



## Reuben

Pentheos said:


> Great deal on Florsheim 10.5 B shell cordovan PTBs:
> 
> The seller expresses doubt as to whether these are shell. They are.


Thanks!


----------



## Pentheos

Looks like someone here bought those shell PTBs. There appears to be a light cross-shaped scratch on the toe of the right one. I recommend using the "hot spoon" technique outlined elsewhere in these forums. It works like a charm. (Just keep it hot and wet like...well...you know.)


----------



## Reuben

Pentheos said:


> Looks like someone here bought those shell PTBs. There appears to be a light cross-shaped scratch on the toe of the right one. I recommend using the "hot spoon" technique outlined elsewhere in these forums. It works like a charm. (Just keep it hot and wet like...well...you know.)


Have a link to it being outlined? Or is it really as simple as you described?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pentheos

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...11156-Shell-advice-needed&highlight=hot+spoon

I and others discuss the method here. Rambler reports that it got the scratches out completely.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Bump! Ends Sunday at 8pm CT

these fit true to size, 9.5 M (US)



Dieu et les Dames said:


> 9.5 M Belgian Shoes
> #96 Mr. Casual
> Burgundy Suede with Black Trim


----------



## Pentheos

Pity they don't fit true to my size (13eee).


----------



## mack11211

*Autumn flannels & tweeds on ebay (150 items!)*

Dear Folks:

Many items in the trad zone this week.

Don't miss the fine tweed sack coat from Ajemian, a haberdasher to the Eisenhower-era horsey set of New Jersey (check that label!)

Among my offerings

THOMAS PINK Ireland BOLD ORANGE FLANNEL b/d SHIRT sz Med

HH AJEMIAN morristown nj CLASSIC SACK TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu horse country trad!

POLO Ralph Lauren CLASSIC BLUE flannel BLAZER 44 us 54 eu sport coat

NORMAN HILTON H Herzfeld nyc UNUSUAL TWEED COAT 44 L us 54L eu rare details

PAUL STUART ny TAN TWILL SUIT 42 us 52 eu

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PRL USA made duffle coat
big as a house


I was going to bid, until I remembered that I live in Florida.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

40 BB trench w/ lining


also useless in FL


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 150 listings...*

Are these in the trad zone:

$800 EDGAR POMEROY atlanta BESPOKE MOLESKIN VEST 44 us 54 eu or L


RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl italy ALPACA CASHMERE TWEED VEST 44 L us 54 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BROWN BLACK herringbone SACK TWEED COAT 42 us 52 e


All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Doctor Damage

, cheap for what it is. It would fit a 42L as well, assuming the seller's measurements are accurate. If I didn't already have one, plus half a dozen other winter coats, I would buy this one.

https://postimg.org/image/5kividdrl/https://postimg.org/image/yylevlq5z/


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> , cheap for what it is. It would fit a 42L as well, assuming the seller's measurements are accurate. If I didn't already have one, plus half a dozen other winter coats, I would buy this one.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/5kividdrl/https://postimg.org/image/yylevlq5z/


Never mind, someone already grabbed it. I was surprised to see it didn't move until it was re-listed and on discounted price.


----------



## leisureclass

Nice out of season piece from the same seller


----------



## Reuben

This is a pretty cool-looking paisley Chipp blazer:


----------



## drlivingston

Stacy Adams pre-tied bowtie and matching pocket square for only $130! :drunken_smilie:


----------



## TSWalker

More dollars than sense that one.


----------



## conductor

Size 7.5 AE tassel loafers in shell.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/116427695/sale-allen-edmonds-oxblood-loafers?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## MDP

Southwick Brown Herringbone Tweed Jacket
3/2 Roll -- 36 S

Too short for me otherwise I'd be bidding.


----------



## catside

If you are 42 XL do not miss this JPRESS windowpane. Rare size, excellent - known to us- seller, and currently very low price


----------



## Reuben

Anyone in a 38S have a big black tie christmas party coming up?


----------



## mjo_1

^That's awesome.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Interesting soles on these.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Meier


----------



## straw sandals

I don't know whether to tip my hat or vomit:


----------



## Reuben

straw sandals said:


> I don't know whether to tip my hat or vomit:


Well, you have to wear this tie with it:


----------



## drlivingston

I don't even think that Marlin Perkins would have worn that atrocity.


----------



## straw sandals

Any Cornell grads?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames




----------



## ArtVandalay

Nailed it.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 150 listings this week...*

...is this:

MR DIVINE usa 1960s CLASSIC TRAD SACK TUXEDO 38 us 48 eu peak lapel mad men


It was my dad's...he's still kicking, just in a different tux.

Auction closes Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find this and many other listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Odradek

Just listed. Ends November 3rd.

Black - Size 6 E

3 eyelet derbies on the 348 last.
As worn by Daniel Craig in the 007 movie, Skyfall.


----------



## drlivingston

If those were about 4 sizes larger, Odradek, they would be heading to my closet! Beautiful shoes!


----------



## Orgetorix

Alden for BB white suede tassels, 11D: 

One shoe has a spot on it, but that might cover up OK with a buck bag.


----------



## mhj

Vintage Jos A Bank 46R 3/2 Sack Heavy Wool Navy Blazer

If I didn't have the BB version of the exact same jacket it would be mine. The measurements appear to be perfect.


----------



## drlivingston

mhj said:


> Vintage Jos A Bank 46R 3/2 Sack Heavy Wool Navy Blazer
> 
> If I didn't have the BB version of the exact same jacket it would be mine. The measurements appear to be perfect.


Thanks! I know it has a $49.99 buy it now. However, I will let any AAAC member have it for $30 (and I will pay for shipping-much better than the eBay deal).


----------



## mhj

I didn't know it was yours. What a small world.


----------



## benjclark

Wish I had seen that earlier!


----------



## Odradek

drlivingston said:


> If those were about 4 sizes larger, Odradek, they would be heading to my closet! Beautiful shoes!


Yes, they're on the small size I know, but I'm getting bids from Korea and shipping enquiries from Vietnam.


----------



## drlivingston

Odradek said:


> Yes, they're on the small size I know, but I'm getting bids from Korea and shipping enquiries from Vietnam.


lol... I get many of those. In the past few months, I have shipped over 20 pairs of <size 9 AE and Florsheim gunboats to the Far East. They love them!


----------



## drlivingston

Someone needs to get that beautiful Hickey Freeman heavy tweed overcoat that I have listed...


----------



## ATL

I just listed two BB Golden Fleece suits, 44 R, from 2006 (made by Greenfield) and a 46 L BB houndstooth sportcoat, made in Italy with Loro Piana wool.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## mack11211

*Ending TONIGHT: Rare Golden Age 1938 APPAREL ARTS!*

Dear Folks:

I goofed -- I set the auction wrong!

So the July August 1938 Apparel Arts (Vol 9, #1) that I have listed ends TONIGHT 10 PM EST, rather than Sunday night.

I feel bad because I priced it like a standard 10 day auction, with bidding starting at 99 cents.

It's still quite low, and there are only about 10 hours to the close!

This issue is a beauty, full of vintage ads and classic illustrations, many in color. There are many items of trad interest, including the note below on the birth of the Weejun.

Some pictures:





Here's a whole slide show:

https://s273.photobucket.com/user/mack11211/slideshow/Apparel Arts July-Aug 1938

Here is the listing:


----------



## catside

Almost new Barbour Bedale will most likely go cheap since it's sized women and listed on women's. However if you are around 42-44 chest, this should fit and no one but you can tell the difference:


----------



## Chevo

In reference to Mack1211's post: I love the fact that pipes were an almost necessary item to any look in the 1930s.


----------



## Esc8p

drlivingston said:


> Someone needs to get that beautiful Hickey Freeman heavy tweed overcoat that I have listed...


I will take it! My wife and I are planning to go to Paris in late January for our 1 year wedding anniversary. This is what I hope to be wearing! I've Pmed you, sir.


----------



## ATL

My recent additions USA-made additions include:

*
*
*
*


----------



## Reuben

12.5 C Allen Edmond Cordovan Macneals, look to be in great minimally used condition, BIN ~$300 and current bid of $76:


10.5 D Florsheim Codorvan longwings, look like almost NOS, current bid ~$125, BIN ~$300:


11D NIB Alden Cigar Cordovan split toe blutchers, no reserve and current bid of $10.50. Probably won't go too cheap, but it's a rare color and worth watching:


----------



## drlivingston

43R Oxxford sport coat--current bid $9.99 ends in less than 3 hours


42R Oxxford sport coat--current bid $9.99 ends in less than 3 hours


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> 43R Oxxford sport coat--current bid $9.99 ends in less than 3 hours
> 
> 42R Oxxford sport coat--current bid $9.99 ends in less than 3 hours


Someone got a great deal on that 42R. I'm pretty angry with myself for letting that one get away.


----------



## Reuben

Anyone in a size 40, 38, or 36 short looking for some nice chipp jackets? All currently around $20 with under nine hours left to bid:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Ahhh, the chest piece guy.


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Ahhh, the chest piece guy.


Does he have some reputation beyond those weird chess piece photos?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straw sandals

Sigh, reuben. I was hoping that those would stay off the radar. Well, I guess if I'm going to lose those auctions, I'd prefer that I do so to one of you gentlemen...


----------



## marinephil

42 Short 3/2 Sack Jacket in plaid:


----------



## Barnavelt

Reuben said:


> Anyone in a size 40, 38, or 36 short looking for some nice chipp jackets? All currently around $20 with under nine hours left to bid:


Ye Gads those Chipp jackets are outrageously awesome. Too small for me though.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Not at all. It's just something that stands out after seeing it enough. Kind of like that one guy who models all his RL stuff.



Reuben said:


> Does he have some reputation beyond those weird chess piece photos?


----------



## Reuben

Barnavelt said:


> Ye Gads those Chipp jackets are outrageously awesome. Too small for me though.


That was my exact same reaction. Followed by who do I know who'd buy and wear these so I can live vicariously?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## straw sandals

I got two out of four, but I didn't get the one I really wanted - the large plaid with the Degas lining. Was it one of you gents? If so, I'd love to see it on WAYW. The patch tweed went for surprisingly little and I don't know if it will fit - it may be up on the exchange in the near future!


----------



## Barnavelt

Good for you. Hope they fit you!


straw sandals said:


> I got two out of four, but I didn't get the one I really wanted - the large plaid with the Degas lining. Was it one of you gents? If so, I'd love to see it on WAYW. The patch tweed went for surprisingly little and I don't know if it will fit - it may be up on the exchange in the near future!


----------



## Spin Evans

I really, really want to know why those Chipp jackets didn't show up on my feed! I know it misses some items but still...dang.


----------



## straw sandals

They showed up on mine a few days late. I had to scroll down to see 'em. I'm still miffed that I didn't win the one lined with the Degas print, and totally shocked that I won that patchwork tweed for $12.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I bet the reason is that he listed the as "Chipps" under the brand name.



Spin Evans said:


> I really, really want to know why those Chipp jackets didn't show up on my feed! I know it misses some items but still...dang.


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I bet the reason is that he listed the as "Chipps" under the brand name.


That must be why it showed up in my Erik Estrada feed! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 150 listings this week...*

Are many in the trad zone.

There are magnificent tweed sacks, and even a 1938 issue of Apparel Arts with all the Back to School fashions.

Starting bids are low. The Apparel Arts number starts at less than $10. Free domestic shipping is always included.

Feel free to ask any questions you may have.

All auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

RARE GOLDEN AGE APPAREL ARTS esquire Vol 8 No 3A March 1938 with SWATCHES!


LACROSSE CLOTHES usa STRIPED FLANNEL SACK sport COAT 40 42 us 50 52 eu ivy trad


Brooks Brothers BROOKSTWEED scottish shetland SACK TWEED COAT 42 us 52 eu trad


POLO Ralph Lauren CHARCOAL GRAY HERRINGBONE TWEED COAT 42 L 52 L unconstructed


$475 ALDEN Sutter tassel mocc for UNIONMADE sz 9.5 us 43 eu


Again, all auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hey-O! After a few days of fine weather, I've managed to add almost 50 new items to my Etsy shop. LOTS of freshly polished belts and shoes. Here's what's shaking >>>



^^^ Vintage LL BEAN Brown Brushed Wool Crew Neck Sweater L TALL. Made in Ireland.



^^^ Vintage Brooks Brothers, Coach, and much, much more!



^^^ Vintage Alden, Allen Edmonds, GH Bass, Cole Haan, Converse, and Florsheim... ALL MADE IN USA!



^^^ CLASSIC Vintage 1960s HEAVY Harris Tweed Muted Green Overcoat Coat 46 - 48 R.



^^^ FANTASTIC Vintage 1950s-1960s St. Ignatius of Loyola Highschool Band Jacket Zip Hoody M-L or 38-40 R.



^^^ Mint Condition Vintage 1962 100% Wool US Navy "Kersey Blue" Pea Coat 38 R (40 R). Made in USA.

As always, thanks for looking and the links to my eBay auctions & Etsy shop are down below in my sig. lines. -M-


----------



## brantley11

First time dropping a hint toward my eBay listings.

I have gone through my closet and cleaned out a bunch of stuff that I just don't wear much any more. I will also be listing the Tweed Suit that I bought the other day--I just wouldn't ever wear it.

I will have several tradish items as well as other non trad items-- several nice Footjoy items though.

eBay user name: Brantley1983


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

...Aaand here's a few non-vintage high quality stragglers that I was able to add to my eBay auctions over the weekend.



^^^ $525 Ralph Lauren Purple Label RLPL "Aston" Corduroy Sports Shirt M 15 1/2 -35. Made in Italy.



^^^ $495 Ralph Lauren Purple Label Flat Front Corduroy Pants / Trousers 32 x 33. Made in ITALY!



^^^



^^^



^^^ KILLER $600 Church's "New Yorker" CUSTOM GRADE Whole Cut Oxfords 11 B. Made in Northampton, England!

Links to my eBay auctions and Etsy shop are down below in my sig. lines.

Thanks again! :smile:
-M-


----------



## dkoernert

I feel weird advertising my own sales, but I have 2 BB suits I'd really like to move. Both are tagged 45L and one is a gray 3/2 sack, BIN OBO listed at $50. If anyone is interested I'll post the links.


----------



## Orgetorix

My listings - I'm open to offers, especially from AAAC members.

Vintage BB duffel coat, XL: 
(the Chipp tweed under the duffle is about a 42R - I haven't listed it yet, so PM me if you're interested.)

















Vintage shell tassels, 10.5B:










Vintage '60s GREEN Harris Tweed sack, 38R:


----------



## plupy

CHIPP Thanksgiving Tie with Turkeys, one of them cooked. Closes Tuesday night.


----------



## gamma68

plupy said:


> CHIPP Thanksgiving Tie with Turkeys, one of them cooked. Closes Tuesday night.


That tie is _awesome_, lol.


----------



## plupy

WOOLRICH Nightshirt ~ buffalo plaid flannel 80s vintage, Made in USA. Closes tomorrow night. Only twelve and a half bucks so far!


----------



## seth3407

I usually don't "pimp" my own stuff. But I just put up 2 pairs of gucci loafers, a pair of Bally loafers, and a pair of untrad prada oxfords., and a LL Bean Norwegian sweater.

The black gucci horse bits are very lived in. But still in good overall shape and the pradas have a cut on the toe that my cobbler did his best to cover up

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m0narch_d0...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 175 listings this week...*

Are these:
All auctions close THIS EVENING just before 10 PM EST.

$500 EDGAR POMEROY Atlanta BESPOKE BROWN CORDUROY PANTS 38 36 us 54 52 eu
pichttps://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360788640964&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

$285 O'CONNELS plain front Wool Cavalry Twill Trousers 38 us 54 eu


$387 PAUL STUART nyc BROWN WORSTED WOOL PANTS flat front 38 36 us 54 52 eu


CLASSIC IVY trad CAMEL HAIR VEST sz L XL with CAMEL PRINT LINING leather buttons


Brooks Brothers BROOKSTWEED scottish shetland SACK TWEED COAT 42 us 52 eu trad


CLASSIC IVY trad CAMEL HAIR VEST sz L XL with CAMEL PRINT LINING leather buttons


HART SCHAFFNER MARX usa BLACK HOPSACK sack BLAZER 40 us 50 eu ivy league trad


$2500 H HERZFELD nyc IRELAND TWEED BRITISH WARM COAT 42 us 52 e sz M or L


NEW H HERZFELD BESPOKE man of aran IRELAND TWEED TOP COAT 40 us 50 eu or sz M


Also note these rare volumes that contain details on where trad was born:

RARE GOLDEN AGE APPAREL ARTS esquire Vol 2 No 1 XMAS 1932 with SWATCHES! 200pp!


RARE GOLDEN AGE APPAREL ARTS esquire Vol 8 No 3A March 1938 with SWATCHES!


Again, all auctions close 10 PM EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a great BB glen plaid suit in size 43R:




Nice Polo University Club tweed jacket:



Check the other items, too - Gitman dress shirt, some LLB Chamois cloth shirts and a few other things...


----------



## Spin Evans

Mercer Blue Oxford, 15.5 x 35 for $15! I'd buy it in a heartbeat if I had a pair of britches with a rise high enough to accommodate that extra fabric.

Only 14 hours remain!


----------



## Tilton

Someone buy these before I do.



FWIW, I picked up the same shoe with a regular penny strap from Mayostard a while back and they're nice. 99.99% sure they're Rancourts.


----------



## Barnavelt

This auction is one of mine. I think this jacket is amazingly beautiful and it killed me that the shoulders don't work for my build.


----------



## Hitch

FYI no connection (Hudsons are too big for me)


----------



## Anthony Charton

Houndstooth tweed jacket by Abercrombie and Fitch.
Not a steal properly speaking, but this is _gorgeous_- I'd probably get it and have it shipped across an ocean it if were my size.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

OMFG, they're even needlepoint. Thank goodness they're not my size. Tilton, pretty sure that _is_ your size though.



Tilton said:


> Someone buy these before I do.
> 
> FWIW, I picked up the same shoe with a regular penny strap from Mayostard a while back and they're nice. 99.99% sure they're Rancourts.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

38R PRL vest
100% Harris Tweed & USA made
neck looks kind of high? still interesting and probably good construction


----------



## Tilton

Dieu et les Dames said:


> OMFG, they're even needlepoint. Thank goodness they're not my size. Tilton, pretty sure that _is_ your size though.


I know they are exactly my size. I've spent a whole lot on toys and fun so far this month, so I'm really trying to resist.


----------



## dkoernert

Not my auction and no affiliation, but this seems to be a pretty good deal if you wear a 17.5


----------



## WillBarrett

so here's that Willis and Geiger safari jacket:



Check the other auctions, too - lot of good stuff.


----------



## Reuben

Aaaaand it's in my size. Of course.


WillBarrett said:


> so here's that Willis and Geiger safari jacket:
> 
> Check the other auctions, too - lot of good stuff.


----------



## catside

Anybody size 12 and want Alden shell LHS under 100 get at me.


----------



## Pully

These look like shell. Not super cheap, but probably a little below fair market value (and way below what people seem to think they're worth). https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-FLORSHIEM-IMPERIAL-V-Cleat-Wing-tip-Broques-10B-/321256386466?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item4acc5f6fa2&ssPageName=RSS:B:SHOP:US:101


----------



## Pentheos

13D? You will thank me:



Amazing, amazing deal.

Here's one that is shaping up to be good:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

12 D alden cap toe bluchers
heels look shot, but hey
https://www.etsy.com/listing/170062...0&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=brooks+brothers


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 12 D alden cap toe bluchers
> heels look shot, but hey
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/170062...0&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=brooks+brothers


I am sure that they are a reputable seller... however, I am wierded out when someone ONLY accepts USPS money orders for payment.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I've noticed a few etsy sellers only accept USPS money orders. The post office charges $1.20 for up to $500. I suppose it beats paypal's 2.9%+.30 if the item you're selling is over $50-ish (too late to do math). Although the number of buyers you lose because, well, who the heck use post office money orders? would probably wreck the whole model. So I agree, it is weird.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

If you like 3/2 sacks and hunting water fowl, you'll love these ben silver blazer buttons.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I've noticed a few etsy sellers only accept USPS money orders. The post office charges $1.20 for up to $500. I suppose it beats paypal's 2.9%+.30 if the item you're selling is over $50-ish (too late to do math). Although the number of buyers you lose because, well, who the heck use post office money orders? would probably wreck the whole model. So I agree, it is weird.


Wouldn't do it without references, but that's the beauty of the Internet. If you like it, get in touch and say, "Hey, would love to buy this, but I'm weirded out. If someone can vouch for you, let's make a deal." Tons of people, including yours truly, hate PP. There are lots of good reasons why an honest seller would insist on USPS MO's.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

39/40 S BB shawl collar tuxedo


----------



## Tilton

Can someone explain the Etsy shoe market to me?

In what alternate universe are these (https://www.etsy.com/listing/153283...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all) worth 98.7% of original MSRP (if you count shipping)?

I seem to see this sort of thing every time I go on there.


----------



## bigwordprof

Pentheos said:


> 13D? You will thank me:
> 
> Amazing, amazing deal.
> 
> Here's one that is shaping up to be good:


Any idea if these run pretty true to size? If so I am really interested.


----------



## catside

Florheims are a touch wide, prof. I am a 9E in many AE lasts but wear 9 in vtg Florsheims.


----------



## Tilton

bigwordprof said:


> Any idea if these run pretty true to size? If so I am really interested.


The Florsheims I've bought have been true to size. Neither of those are registering on my want list right now, so I promise not to wage war against you.


----------



## Tilton

catside said:


> Florheims are a touch wide, prof. I am a 9E in many AE lasts but wear 9 in vtg Florsheims.


I'll add to this that I've never worn an E in any shoe brand but AE.


----------



## Dr. D

bigwordprof said:


> Any idea if these run pretty true to size? If so I am really interested.


My only experience with vintage Florsheims was a pair of shell longwings that were 0.5 size bigger than expected, sized just like Alden's barrie last.

This size phenomenon was confirmed by the gentleman who purchased them from me - he told me that the pair of 9D fit him well and he was usually a 9.5D.


----------



## bigwordprof

Thanks to all for the help. This is truly a great place to seek advice.


----------



## Reuben

I'm typically a 10 D or 10.5 C, and my pair of 10.5 florsheim shells run a touch tight, but comfortably so.


----------



## Tilton

Dr. D said:


> My only experience with vintage Florsheims was a pair of shell longwings that were 0.5 size bigger than expected, sized just like Alden's barrie last.
> 
> This size phenomenon was confirmed by the gentleman who purchased them from me - he told me that the pair of 9D fit him well and he was usually a 9.5D.


That makes sense. As a side note, I've found the Barrie last of 13D to be identical to 12.5E, which should theoretically give me more options when shopping, but not really.


----------



## Reuben

Anyone looking for an awesomely loud Oxxford tweed suit?


----------



## catside

Don't want to get technical, but that is not tweed. Maybe experts will chime in. May I dare to say wool/linen/silk kinda combo?


----------



## Tilton

I was thinking linen as well.


----------



## Reuben

You're right. I gave too much due to the seller. Definitely not tweed, especially donegal tweed as it's tagged.


catside said:


> Don't want to get technical, but that is not tweed. Maybe experts will chime in. May I dare to say wool/linen/silk kinda combo?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I really, really don't need to bid on these.

CCC boater XL, Italy


BB boater, England


----------



## Tom Buchanan

The Fun Shirt version of Tennis Sweaters. A bit pricey. I actually have one of these I bought on clearance at Brooks in around 1995.


----------



## conductor

32rollandrock said:


> Wouldn't do it without references, but that's the beauty of the Internet. If you like it, get in touch and say, "Hey, would love to buy this, but I'm weirded out. If someone can vouch for you, let's make a deal." Tons of people, including yours truly, hate PP. There are lots of good reasons why an honest seller would insist on USPS MO's.


I've purchased from that shop before. Sent them the USPS money order, got the shoes. They've got a pair of shell Florsheim Imperial loafers on there for $68.00, I believe. If they are in your size I'd snag them. 9.5 D - too small for me, sadly.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/170089439/florsheim-royal-imperial-shell-cordovan?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Acme

Tilton said:


> Can someone explain the Etsy shoe market to me?
> 
> In what alternate universe are these (https://www.etsy.com/listing/153283...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all) worth 98.7% of original MSRP (if you count shipping)?
> 
> I seem to see this sort of thing every time I go on there.


I can't, but I'll venture a guess that Etsy's still mostly women selling the men's vintage clothing that appeals to them, along with other items. I'd expect, however, that it will improve quite noticeably over the next few years.


----------



## conductor

10.5 D Florsheim 5 nail v-cleat wingtip in shell. $65

https://www.etsy.com/listing/167751...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=5&ga_search_type=all


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ack. You just reminded me that I really, really need a boater.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I really, really don't need to bid on these.
> 
> CCC boater XL, Italy
> 
> BB boater, England


----------



## marinephil

Tom Buchanan said:


> The Fun Shirt version of Tennis Sweaters. A bit pricey. I actually have one of these I bought on clearance at Brooks in around 1995.


Here's a cheaper one in medium:


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 175 listings this week...*

Are these.

All auctions close 10 PM EST. And there are many more.

Some of the tastiest in the trad zone:

WILLIS & GEIGER usa NAVY BLUE BLAZER 42 L us 52 L admiral style with ACTION BACK


HART SCHAFFNER MARX usa BLACK HOPSACK sack BLAZER 40 us 50 eu ivy league trad


$415 classic BELGIAN SHOES lizard calf Mr Casual model style 96 sz 9.5 W us 43 e


NEW H HERZFELD BESPOKE man of aran IRELAND TWEED TOP COAT 40 us 50 eu or sz


RARE GOLDEN AGE APPAREL ARTS esquire Vol 2 No 1 XMAS 1932 with SWATCHES! 200pp!


Also:

All ivy, trad and sacks:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...,+trad,+sack)&_nkw=(ivy,+trad,+sack)&_sacat=0

All auctions:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Acme

You don't run across one of these everyday.

1980's Patchwork Tweed & Suede Sport Coat - Richard Oliver - 44-46L


----------



## Reuben

Thank you so very, very much for this. I've been looking for a patchwork tweed in my size for ages, and this is absolutely perfect.


Acme said:


> You don't run across one of these everyday.
> 
> *1980's Patchwork Tweed & Suede Sport Coat - Richard Oliver - 44-46L*


----------



## Pully

Someone who wears a 17 1/2 should probably snap up this lot of older (70s--no care instructions on the main tag, which I believe means pre-1971--can someone with more detailed knowledge of BB tags comment?) Brooks Brothers shirts, including some fantastic madras:



The same seller has a couple other single BB madras shirt for a slightly higher (but IMO very reasonable) buy it now price:





These are in the "if they were my size, you would have never heard about it" class.

EDIT: The same seller listed a lot of two similarly-sized custom oxfords:


----------



## bigwordprof

cashinyourpocket0624

Is anyone familiar with this seller on eBay? The person has a lot of BB button downs, Barbour jackets, and other stuff that is NWOT.


----------



## AshScache

Pully said:


> Someone who wears a 17 1/2 should probably snap up this lot of older (70s--no care instructions on the main tag, which I believe means pre-1971--can someone with more detailed knowledge of BB tags comment?) Brooks Brothers shirts, including some fantastic madras:
> 
> The same seller has a couple other single BB madras shirt for a slightly higher (but IMO very reasonable) buy it now price:
> 
> These are in the "if they were my size, you would have never heard about it" class.
> 
> EDIT: The same seller listed a lot of two similarly-sized custom oxfords:


I dunno, the shirts look kinda beat......


----------



## ATL

I've just cut down the price on two Golden Fleece suits from the Martin Greenfield era, 44 R.

I also have some non-trad things including a Huntsman sportcoat.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

L/XL BB Country Club red stewart plaid cummerbund


L/WL PRL black watch plaid cummerbund


Size? PRL PoW check cummerbund


NIB BB English made sock garters


40R/L BB olive green 3/2 roll suit


that last one is mine, so please PM me if your interested :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pentheos

bigwordprof said:


> cashinyourpocket0624
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this seller on eBay? The person has a lot of BB button downs, Barbour jackets, and other stuff that is NWOT.


I've bid on (but not won) his stuff before. Legit as far as I can tell. All his stuff is huge---much of it even larger than I need.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

$150 for some indies


pretty much a steal


----------



## plupy

I just listed a score from the Orvis Outlet: Melton pants - similar to chamois cloth or moleskin in size 32. NWT and $50 opener.


----------



## conductor

Allen Edmonds tassel loafers is shell. Size 7.5 - $69.00

https://www.etsy.com/listing/116427...ry&ga_ship_to=US&ga_page=7&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB cummerbund


----------



## mack11211

*BLACK FRIDAY SALE at MACK11211 -- 30% OFF over 80 ITEMS*

Dear Folks

Another fine list this week, full of tweeds and flannels from Italy, Britain and the USA:

There is also another Apparel Arts volume on offer, full of classic Laurence Fellows illustrations. The last volume sold for over $2400, which I believe is an ebay records. Bidding starts at 99 cents.

But every starting bid is low, and includes free domestic shipping.

*There is also a 30% off sale on over 80 items, including dozens of NWT formal shirts and dress trousers.
*
The sale has already begun, and runs through Monday evening 10 PM EST

The auctions close Sunday evening 10 PM EST, as always.

First some great sale items that you can buy right away:

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT wing or point collar (wide range of sizes and styles)


HART SCHAFFNER MARX usa BLACK HOPSACK sack BLAZER 40 us 50 eu ivy league trad


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad LIGHTEST WEIGHT washable RAIN COAT sz L or 42L


Some of the tastiest auctions:

RARE GOLDEN AGE APPAREL ARTS esquire Vol 3 No 5 Winter 1933-34 Laurence Fellows


$495 O'CONNELL's great britain CASHMERE TURTLENECK SWEATER 42 44 us 50 eu L


WILLIS & GEIGER usa NAVY BLUE BLAZER 42 L us 52 L admiral style with ACTION BACK


MATTHEW POOLE trad BARNEYS NY COVERT TWILL SACK COAT 36 us 46 eu ivy league


NEW H HERZFELD BESPOKE man of aran IRELAND TWEED TOP COAT 40 us 50 eu or sz


All auctions close Sunday night about 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## dkoernert

This would be on its way to me if it was my size. 100% steal if you are a 46R and like GTH.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Great looking jacket, but a total crap shoot.

I hate it when sellers who have nice stuff don't know how to measure stuff...



dkoernert said:


> This would be on its way to me if it was my size. 100% steal if you are a 46R and like GTH.


----------



## drlivingston

Someone needs to ping Reuben on that one. I know he is a 46L but, at that price, I would gamble. GTH for days!
However, 32 makes a very valid point. Unless it is specifically tagged a 46, it might only measure 23 from P2P.


----------



## Reuben

Drat. Just missed it.


drlivingston said:


> Someone needs to ping Reuben on that one. I know he is a 46L but, at that price, I would gamble. GTH for days!
> However, 32 makes a very valid point. Unless it is specifically tagged a 46, it might only measure 23 from P2P.


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> Great looking jacket, but a total crap shoot.
> 
> I hate it when sellers who have nice stuff don't know how to measure stuff...


Yeah I thought the same thing. I'm sure I've missed out on tons of stuff due to crappy measuring, but at $30, I'd gamble.


----------



## Reuben

Speaking crapshoot unmeasured items, though, I snagged my Southwick tweed suit for ~$25 off a similar listing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert

Reuben said:


> Speaking crapshoot unmeasured items, though, I snagged my Southwick tweed suit for ~$25 off a similar listing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a good deal. Southwick seems to be pretty popular on Ebay these days, prices have been high every time I look.


----------



## Pentheos

13C Florsheim Imperial shell cordovan in pretty good shape, low initial bid:



13E Alden LHS shell cordovan $250 BIN EXCELLENT condition



(totally worth it)


----------



## 32rollandrock

dkoernert said:


> Yeah I thought the same thing. I'm sure I've missed out on tons of stuff due to crappy measuring, but at $30, I'd gamble.


Sounds obvious, but there's no way of knowing whether you missed out on anything. Stepping back from eBay, I see tons and tons and tons of cool stuff on shopgoodwill.com that I would never bid on because I have yet to see a single Goodwill that knew how measure anything ("shoulder, 24, chest, 38" isn't unusual), which is surprising, I think, given the money at stake and the fact that it isn't difficult to learn how to measure.

The only gamble I've taken on measurements was a BB green 3/2 sack blazer on Etsy from a seller who was completely at sea, and the only reason I took it was that there was a tagged size, I was familiar with BB blazers of similar vintage and the price was low. Ended up fitting perfectly, and it's become a staple. I found it via this very thread. Thanks, fellas.


----------



## Dr. D

32rollandrock said:


> The only gamble I've taken on measurements was a BB green 3/2 sack blazer on Etsy from a seller who was completely at sea, and the only reason I took it was that there was a tagged size, I was familiar with BB blazers of similar vintage and the price was low.


Knowing the tagged size measurements has been a key for me. Through trial and error I have learned which Brooks models in what exact size fits me well, and it varies from 39R in recent jackets to a 42S in the old 346 line. Label familiarity is a good way to get the shoulders right, which is what really matters. Even the most clueless seller can be prompted to measure the length correctly, and the sleeves will usually need to be altered regardless so my main gamble is whether it will cover my gut or not.

Although even this label technique can backfire- I recently bought a Huntington 40R sack off ebay because my 41R Huntington sack was a tad too big in the shoulders. As it turns out the 40R has 19" shoulders while the 41R has 18.5" shoulders. Go figure.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*Smathers & Branson "Sea Island" Needlepoint Belt*










Size: 36

My auction starts at $0.99 and ends Monday, December 9, 2013.


----------



## Sgpearl




----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sz 35 PRL riding pants
too different not to share


----------



## Acme

I think this just might qualify as the coolest sport coat on the planet.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

9.5 PS loafers
pretty sure they're Grenson


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ah, Typhoid Jones rides again. His stuff is always the coolest.



Acme said:


> I think this just might qualify as the coolest sport coat on the planet.


----------



## Dr. D

For those occasions when tartan trousers just aren't enough, add some embroidered Santas!


----------



## Reuben

Any 44R-38's looking for a ?


----------



## AshScache

Jeez I wish some of the blackwatch stuff fit!


----------



## AshScache

bigwordprof said:


> cashinyourpocket0624
> 
> Is anyone familiar with this seller on eBay? The person has a lot of BB button downs, Barbour jackets, and other stuff that is NWOT.


Bought four sport shirts from him Monday and they were on my front porch today. And seriously NWOT--the plastic liners were still in the collar.


----------



## bigwordprof

Yes, I got embroidered pants that were certainly NWOT.


----------



## Acme

Reuben said:


> Any 44R-38's looking for a ?


Ha! I saw that too.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Always at your service, :cool2:



32rollandrock said:


> Ah, Typhoid Jones rides again. His stuff is always the coolest.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Has anyone else noticed these EG's?
https://www.etsy.com/listing/165347...age=0&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=paul+stuart


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

I am almost 100% certain those aren't Edward Greens... but I could be wrong?

Their sizing and last information looks a lot like these Church's.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

It looks identical, but have you ever heard of Church's making shoes for PS? And isn't 89 an EG last?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

And furthermore, TJ, do you have any Chesterfield coats? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

I've never heard one way or the other of Church's making shoes for PS before today, but I feel we now have definitive proof that they have done so, lol. I only own one pair of EG's (on their 202 last) and have never had to look much further than that in regard to comfort and style.

I'll keep my eyes open for that Chesterfield!


----------



## firedancer

Dieu et les Dames said:


> And furthermore, TJ, do you have any Chesterfield coats? :icon_smile_big:


What size?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Just scooped up this Pendleton DJ
Lord have mercy on me...


----------



## drlivingston

You may want to consider a 12-step program, Dieu...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I'm just glad the matching pants were nowhere to be found :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Sgpearl

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Just scooped up this Pendleton DJ
> Lord have mercy on me...
> 
> View attachment 9538


I'm so jealous. I would love something like this for the holiday party season. My wife would kill me, but it would be so worth it!


----------



## drlivingston

What size are you, SQ?


----------



## Sgpearl

40R. A little big in the shoulders: 18 1/2 to 19, but 22 in the chest and 20 in the waist. You got something for me? (If they had an emoji with a guy praying, I'd put it here. :smile


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Just in time for the Holidays!



^^^ L-R: CLASSIC Vintage LIBERTY of LONDON "Tana Lawn" Floral Pattern 100% Cotton Summer Neck Tie. Made in England. & ESSENTIAL Vintage POLO by Ralph Lauren 100% Cotton Indian Madras Trad / Ivy League Neck Tie. Made in USA.



^^^ KILLER Vintage 1960s Penney's Towncraft Trad / Ivy League Sack Jacket w/ 3 Patch Pockets 38 / 40 R. Made in USA.



^^^ CLASSIC Vintage Serur's Varsity Shop Muted Green & Rust Colored Box Check Tweed Trad / Ivy League Jacket 40 S. Made in USA.



^^^ CLASSIC Vintage Lord & Taylor Brown Herringbone Tweed Trad / Ivy League Jacket 40 R. Made in USA.










^^^ RARE 100% Authentic Vintage COACH Metropolitan Briefcase / Laptop Bag / Messenger Bag with Shoulder Strap. Made in USA.



^^^ RARE Vintage Russell Moccasin Co. of Berlin, WI 3 Eyelet Calfskin Oxford Hardsole Camp Moc 11 D. Made in USA.

Links to my eBay auctions & Etsy shop are down belooooow!


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sgpearl said:


> I'm so jealous. I would love something like this for the holiday party season. My wife would kill me, but it would be so worth it!


If you can handle JAB, these go on sale with some regularity:

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_102828

As do these:

https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_100503


----------



## Reuben

Aaaand none of them fit. Dang it, Jos. A Banks.


32rollandrock said:


> If you can handle JAB, these go on sale with some regularity:
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_102828
> 
> As do these:
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_100503


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> Aaaand none of them fit. Dang it, Jos. A Banks.


No worries, they've had these jackets for three years or so now, often as not on clearance for around $100. If you can remember to check, you'll find one soon enough.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Aaaand none of them fit. Dang it, Jos. A Banks.


X2!! They need a lot more material to cover me!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB shawl collared formal vest


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

for your son


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

40 R BB hacking jacket? vents still basted


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PRL Large chino vest


----------



## Sgpearl

I actually like that blackwatch. But with all the stuff I've bought over the last year and the number of times I'm going to wear it, I can't afford JAB sale prices. It's AAAC or bust!



32rollandrock said:


> If you can handle JAB, these go on sale with some regularity:
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_102828
> 
> As do these:
> 
> https://www.josbank.com/menswear/shop/Product_11001_10050_100503


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

15.5x34 PRL USA made voile tuxedo shirt
https://www.etsy.com/listing/172075...ge=0&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=ralph+lauren


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sz 8 C&J chukkas


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

empty BB hat box


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB "Brooks English" black shortwings (not sure about size)
https://www.etsy.com/listing/165172...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

XL Brooksgate madras shirt
https://www.etsy.com/listing/172123..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## EngProf

True, shocking spoiler. . They look like they need some recrafting. Current bid is $99.

Since it's so nice of me to have posted this, would someone please sell me a lightly used shell medallion cap toe in a 7.5D?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

NOS BB 43R sack 3/2 sport coats
https://www.ebay.com/sch/Blazers-Sp...&hash=item4acd3b0f49&_ssn=themysteryisland777

@ $33 plus shipping, you best BIN or will likely pay more in the long run


----------



## rpfey

What do you guys think? Been thinking of getting a pair of loafershttps://www.ebay.com/itm/ALLEN-EDMONDS-MENS-WALDEN-PENNY-LOAFER-BURGUNDY-9D-250-/201000645317?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item2ecc9272c5


----------



## drlivingston

rpfey said:


> What do you guys think? Been thinking of getting a pair of loafershttps://www.ebay.com/itm/ALLEN-EDMONDS-MENS-WALDEN-PENNY-LOAFER-BURGUNDY-9D-250-/201000645317?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item2ecc9272c5


You should have bought Tweedy's Shells that he had offered earlier.


----------



## dport86

EngProf said:


> True, shocking spoiler. . They look like they need some recrafting. Current bid is $99.
> 
> Since it's so nice of me to have posted this, would someone please sell me a lightly used shell medallion cap toe in a 7.5D?


Saw these--what the devil happened to the heels? I've never seen the leather crumbling to dust like that. Is that deterioration or a home cobbling attempt? Seller says they were bought out of a storage unit, presumably after a long period of neglect--did they get wet and rot? Sadly, they're my size. But I suspect the buyer will be surprised when they open the box on these...and not because they are shell. Caveat Emptor.


----------



## rpfey

drlivingston said:


> You should have bought Tweedy's Shells that he had offered earlier.


Yes, I saw that, but they were already on hold


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PS polar fleece blanket in nova check


44R PRL italy yacht club blazer


----------



## dport86

Vintage 60's NOS Campus GTO line 100% wood tweed 3/2 size 34!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Need to get this stuff out of my watch list before I'm tempted..

10 UK Church's slippers


9.5/10? Sulka slippers


10 BB bowties


10.5 PS medallion toe monks


L/XL PRL crewneck with pointers embroidered all over it


----------



## leisureclass

A bit of a grail for me, but not my size. Great price to boot.


----------



## Tilton

Reposting these so someone will put me out of my misery and not tempt me. Another $50 off and I'm pulling the trigger.


----------



## drlivingston

leisureclass said:


> A bit of a grail for me, but not my size. Great price to boot.


Very nice... they will not last through the night with that BIN price.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Thanks for the lead! Just snapped these up.



leisureclass said:


> A bit of a grail for me, but not my size. Great price to boot.


----------



## rpfey

Don't know how high I should bid on these. What do they typically go for?


----------



## Patrick06790

They look pretty lightly worn. It wouldn't surprise me if they go wind up at a price north of $300.

Such is the allure of shell these days. Not that long ago I got a pair of AE Randolph loafers in #8 shell. Advertised as such, size 9D, pretty common size. Not a stealth deal, where seller didn't realize what he had. Great shape, worn maybe a dozen times. $35.


rpfey said:


> Don't know how high I should bid on these. What do they typically go for?


----------



## Patrick06790

Good price, AE at Bass price. I own that shoe. Good, basic loafer. No good if you have a high instep though.


rpfey said:


> What do you guys think? Been thinking of getting a pair of loafershttps://www.ebay.com/itm/ALLEN-EDMONDS-MENS-WALDEN-PENNY-LOAFER-BURGUNDY-9D-250-/201000645317?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item2ecc9272c5


----------



## 32rollandrock

rpfey said:


> Don't know how high I should bid on these. What do they typically go for?


Ouch.

I bought a pair exactly like that, in that same condition and the same size on TOF a couple years ago for $150-$175, which included shipping. I recently sold a pair of MacNeils on the exchange in 10D, and excellent condition, for south of $200.


----------



## AshScache

I will say I bought a pair of AE Larchmonts from that seller about 8 mos ago and they really were practically new and are my go-to shoe. Not shell, and my cost was around $100. 

I guess what I'm saying is the guy has good stuff; it's just about whether you want to spend the money it'll take to win...


----------



## leisureclass

ArtVandalay said:


> Thanks for the lead! Just snapped these up.


Glad they went to a good home Art


----------



## gamma68

These shirts from the same seller are quite interesting (too bad they're stained). I presume they're from the era when you would purchase a collar separately and attach it to the collar band?

The BB shirt is obviously meant for a dinner jacket. What would have been worn with the other shirts?

(Not my auction, no affiliation with the seller):


----------



## adoucett

Yes, those do appear to be some old detachable collar formal shirts. It's a real shame they are in such terrible shape.

Here's some history on them: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detachable_collar


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

More stuff that wandered into my watch list

48" Chest BB blue wool coat


44R PRL Blue Label madras jacket


45" Chest BB 3/2 blazer w/ Stanford buttons


Medium Paul Stuart shawl collar pullover


48" Chest BB seersucker 3/2 sack jacket


someone who has given up


BB hat size 7


1" BB sterling buckle, likely can be re-engraved


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

42" Chest BB navy blue coat w/ Great Seal buttons (interesting)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

14.5/LS BB fun shirt


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> someone who has given up


Best description ever! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orgetorix

gamma68 said:


> These shirts from the same seller are quite interesting (too bad they're stained). I presume they're from the era when you would purchase a collar separately and attach it to the collar band?
> 
> The BB shirt is obviously meant for a dinner jacket. What would have been worn with the other shirts?
> 
> (Not my auction, no affiliation with the seller):


The other two are standard daywear shirts. I'm pretty sure all of those are significantly older than the '30s - probably no later than the teens, and maybe even older than that.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> The other two are standard daywear shirts. I'm pretty sure all of those are significantly older than the '30s - probably no later than the teens, and maybe even older than that.


Do you think they'd clean well? Or are they beyond saving?


----------



## Orgetorix

gamma68 said:


> Do you think they'd clean well? Or are they beyond saving?


They might clean up all right if the threads aren't dry-rotted. I'd trust them to a specialist like RAVE Fabricare rather than try to clean them myself, though.

Whether they're good for anything but a museum is another story. If you're going for a 1910 riverboat gambler costume, I guess they'd be appropriate, but otherwise, I'm not sure they'd be very wearable.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> If you're going for a 1910 riverboat gambler costume, I guess they'd be appropriate...


How did you _know??_

Actually, I just thought it might be cool to own a really really old BB shirt. Maybe not that one for that price, seeing as how I'd probably never wear it.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

gamma68 said:


> Actually, I just thought it might be cool to own a ...


This is the reason for most of the useless items in my closet.


----------



## frosejr

Dieu et les Dames said:


> someone who has given up


Listing of the month! Still laughing.


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> This is the reason for most of the useless items in my closet.


That's the reason for most of my favorite items in my closet, honestly. But I'm very fond of the GTH side of the trad spectrum.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*SOLD*


----------



## Sgpearl

Some guy in Alabama is offering this Loro Piana for Brooks Brothers 40S Glen Plaid Suit Jacket for $9.99 with a $29.99 BIN. Ends today. Too short for me, but someone else should jump on it.


----------



## Orgetorix

It's nice, but it's an orphan. You could wear it as an odd jacket, but the pattern is a little bit too small and suit-y for my comfort.


----------



## leisureclass

^ That's our very own Dr. L. isn't it?


----------



## Tilton

leisureclass said:


> ^ That's our very own Dr. L. isn't it?


Yes it is


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan

drlivingston said:


> Best description ever! :icon_smile_big:


On the plane killing time and woke up the person next to me because I laughed so hard when I read the description. I hope she does not kill me....


----------



## Sgpearl

Yup, and I don't think it's too suit-y. I would pick it up if it were a 40 reg. and he'd probably throw a tie in for good measure!



leisureclass said:


> ^ That's our very own Dr. L. isn't it?


----------



## Reuben

If you're interested in it, I'd definitely contact him and let him know you're from here. He may give you the AAAC discount/bonus.


----------



## drlivingston

Sgpearl said:


> Some guy in Alabama is offering this Loro Piana for Brooks Brothers 40S Glen Plaid Suit Jacket for $9.99 with a $29.99 BIN. Ends today. Too short for me, but someone else should jump on it.


It was purchased as a suit. However, I didn't notice stains on the pants that rendered them useless. I figured that I would list it on Fee-bay to generate a few bucks. lol


----------



## straw sandals

If this is your size, buy it!


----------



## Reuben

Beautiful . . . and much too small. 42's, have at it!


straw sandals said:


> If this is your size, buy it!


----------



## straw sandals

I'd be tempted to buy it and alter it. But I don't own a snowmobile!


----------



## drlivingston

straw sandals said:


> If this is your size, buy it!


Keep in mind that it has a P2P of 22" making it a 42R instead of the listed 44. Other than that, it is a fantastic jacket!


----------



## WillBarrett

British made PRL University tweed. Size 42. Y'all help me out - this is for my "buy the wife some Frye boots" fund.


----------



## plupy

If you went to Andover (or want to look like you did) you need this shirt. Take $5 off my GTH pricing if you win -- just message me before paying -- 

Meanwhile, from another seller - great label (Chipp)/great jacket/great price(60)/wrong size for me (39R):


----------



## plupy

If you're wearing this jacket, snowmobile ownership or lack thereof is the least of your worries!


straw sandals said:


> I'd be tempted to buy it and alter it. But I don't own a snowmobile!


----------



## Sgpearl

9 hours left. Current bid is $23.25. Another nice offering from our friend in Alabama. Half a size big for me, or I would grab them.


----------



## Reuben

Honestly, (no offense to the good doctor) I'd pass on those. Look at the damage to the toes in the last picture.



Sgpearl said:


> 9 hours left. Current bid is $23.25. Another nice offering from our friend in Alabama. Half a size big for me, or I would grab them.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Honestly, (no offense to the good doctor) I'd pass on those. Look at the damage to the toes in the last picture.


Hence the 0.99 initial bid. I honestly expected to sell these for about $10. What the heck, I will throw in a set of trees and AE bags with the deal. lol


----------



## Bohan

Could anyone use a plain old white dress shirt, size 15-1/2? It's labeled a 16 but it shrunk so if I gave it to Goodwill someone would probably be misled and choke trying to button it.


----------



## ATL

My listing of a 1960s Brooks Brothers three-piece, 38 S, ends soon.










There's a lot of interest, but no bites. No reasonable offer will be refused.


----------



## Reuben

Size 11E Florsheim shell LWB, $8.25 current bid, $150 BIN, under 2 days left:


----------



## WillBarrett

Ending today - LE Made in Scotland snowflake/birdseye wool sweater. XL with one flaw.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

40.5" Chest PRL Italy Chesterfield


42R PRL Italy 3/2 Roll? Prinecton cut herringbone tweed


37R BB Chesterfield


42" Chest PRL Italy 3/2 roll


41R BB madras 3/2 sack jacket


40R BB patchwork madras 3/2 sack jacket


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 listings this week...*

Are these:

$250 PHINEAS COLE Paul Start BLUE GRAY FLANNEL SUSPENDERS braces leather England 
[one of three phineas cole suspender listings]


NEW Nwob BORSALINO italy GRAY RAINPROOF HAT fedora wool felt 61 cm XL or 7 5/8


J PRESS classic trad WHITE BUTTON DOWN OXFORD CLOTH SHIRT 16.5 35 in 42 cm


POLO Ralph Lauren D/B BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 36 us 46 eu saks s5a waterbury button


BLACK LABEL Ralph Lauren italy FUCHSIA PINK SILK KNIT TIE 2" or 5 cm polo 
]one of five polo or RLBL silk knit ties]


And many more!

Auctions end TONIGHT, Sunday 10 PM EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Barnavelt

2 Brooks Brothers sweaters w/ free shipping, one Shetland and one cable knit.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

12 A Alden wholecuts
https://www.etsy.com/listing/159185..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all

Medium Pendleton BW vest
https://www.etsy.com/listing/173041..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Reuben

FLorsheim walnut pebble-grain longwings 11.5B, *$10+$13 shipping*. Pretty good deal if you ask me.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/165524578/florsheim-royal-imperial-brown-leather?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Size 11E Florsheim shell LWB, $8.25 current bid, $150 BIN, under 2 days left:


The bidding was only up to $36 until the very last minute. I put in a bid of $41 with a bid up to $52 with 30 seconds left. I didn't employ any sniper software. Needless to say, I didn't win the shoes. Last second bidding was fast and furious. They sold for right at $89. Still one heck of a bargain!


----------



## dkoernert

Reuben said:


> FLorsheim walnut pebble-grain longwings 11.5B, *$10+$13 shipping*. Pretty good deal if you ask me.
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/165524578/florsheim-royal-imperial-brown-leather?ref=shop_home_active


Looks like the seller only accepts money orders....interesting.


----------



## Reuben

Yeah, that turned me off a bit but he does have a 5-star rating after 125 transactions. 


dkoernert said:


> Looks like the seller only accepts money orders....interesting.


----------



## Spin Evans

For the littler among us (this one is too short for me, otherwise I'd buy it up):

Andover Shop Gray "Shaggy" Sportcoat, size 36-38 (the pit-to-pit seems to but this more toward a 38-39, imo). Beware, working buttonholes.


----------



## Barnavelt

This listing is mine for a very nice Orvis Harris Tweed jacket. I will gladly provide a winning bid discount for AAAC members.


----------



## Barnavelt

2 pair corduroys lot includes one pair embroidered with falling leaves


----------



## Reuben

Dang . . . If only this was one size larger. Absolutely perfect in all the right ways: Brown herringbown tweed 3-piece suit, sack suit, 3/2 roll, patch & flap pockets, Brooks brothers, 44L: 

Edit: And another dang 44. 3/2 sack suit, two button cuff, hook vent, madras jacket:


----------



## Sgpearl

. No bids at $29.99. Look new.


----------



## Sgpearl

Wear them with this three-piece tweed suit:


----------



## Sgpearl

Or this one:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

sz 13 Aldens for $50


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

43 BB blackwatch plaid 3/2 sack for $30
https://www.etsy.com/listing/173103...0&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=brooks+brothers

BB shawl collar cardigan for 25
https://www.etsy.com/listing/173019...2&ga_search_type=all&ga_facet=brooks+brothers


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB madras jacket ending in an hour. Worth a stab, but I personally hate the color purple.


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> but I personally hate the color purple.


Come on... it was Alice Walker's best book. It won the 1983 Pulitzer prize.


----------



## EngProf

Sgpearl said:


> Or this one:


A bit expensive, but one could make a second suit with the excess material in the lapels . . .


----------



## Acme

You don't see one of these everyday!


----------



## sskim3

I came across this while looking at coats. Looks fantastic for the cold winters!

True Vintage West Germany Alpen Loden Wool Coat Gray Size 40 Large Double Layerhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/True-Vintage-West-Germany-Alpen-Loden-Wool-Coat-Gray-Size-40-Large-Double-Layer-/161176119208?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item2586d867a8


----------



## Sgpearl

^^ Wow! That loden is beautiful! I am in real danger of buying another coat that I will almost never wear here in Southern California. Things like this make me wish I lived in cold weather.


----------



## Reuben

Sgpearl said:


> ^^ Wow! That loden is beautiful! I am in real danger of buying another coat that I will almost never wear here in Southern California. Things like this make me wish I lived in cold weather.


Yup, same here. Weather in the 80's this weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Reuben said:


> Sgpearl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Wow! That loden is beautiful! I am in real danger of buying another coat that I will almost never wear here in Southern California. Things like this make me wish I lived in cold weather.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, same here. Weather in the 80's this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah I just bought a nice gloverall recently so I had to pass on this baby. Hopefully one of our fellow members will be able to snag it up.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sgpearl said:


> Things like this make me wish I lived in cold weather.


Make that three.


----------



## Orgetorix

Acme said:


> You don't see one of these everyday!


Thank God.


----------



## knucklehead

I'm sure I'm not surprising anyone here when I say that I just finished a delightful transaction with Dr. L. For you eBay trollers, if you don't have mensaman-us in your saved sellers list you're really missing out on great deals on beautiful stuff.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> *I came across this while looking at coats. Looks fantastic for the cold winters!
> 
> True Vintage West Germany Alpen Loden Wool Coat Gray Size 40 Large Double Layer*
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/True-Vintage-West-Germany-Alpen-Loden-Wool-Coat-Gray-Size-40-Large-Double-Layer-/161176119208?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item2586d867a8


Nice coat, but I'd be wary of buying from this seller, who does not have a stellar feedback rating.


----------



## 32rollandrock

gamma68 said:


> Nice coat, but I'd be wary of buying from this seller, who does not have a stellar feedback rating.


I don't know this seller, but I wouldn't worry. The negative feedback came in a spate last spring with four folks within a month's time saying they didn't get their goods. Can't say what happened in this case, but sometimes stuff--illness, various emergencies--happen. In cases where goods are not delivered, buyers always--always--get their money back. (While we're on the topic, always use a credit card with Paypal to get an extra and stronger level of protection).

The seller has no feedback indicating goods not as described, and if that does prove an issue, eBay almost always sides with buyers in disputes about item condition. There are plenty of photos, and detailed descriptions in this listing, which is good. Finally, a seller who has four negatives in 12 months is often prone, I think, to be extra careful to avoid getting another negative, which can result in frozen funds and other dire consequences.

The bottom line? Negative feedback numbers are just one thing to consider when buying on eBay. They have to be taken in context. In this case, it looks as if these four negatives in one month last spring were a blip and the sort of blip where buyers are always made whole. Given everything else in play, I wouldn't hesitate to bid with confidence. Again, I have no skin in this game.


----------



## sskim3

32rollandrock said:


> I don't know this seller, but I wouldn't worry. The negative feedback came in a spate last spring with four folks within a month's time saying they didn't get their goods. Can't say what happened in this case, but sometimes stuff--illness, various emergencies--happen. In cases where goods are not delivered, buyers always--always--get their money back. (While we're on the topic, always use a credit card with Paypal to get an extra and stronger level of protection).
> 
> The seller has no feedback indicating goods not as described, and if that does prove an issue, eBay almost always sides with buyers in disputes about item condition. There are plenty of photos, and detailed descriptions in this listing, which is good. Finally, a seller who has four negatives in 12 months is often prone, I think, to be extra careful to avoid getting another negative, which can result in frozen funds and other dire consequences.
> 
> The bottom line? Negative feedback numbers are just one thing to consider when buying on eBay. They have to be taken in context. In this case, it looks as if these four negatives in one month last spring were a blip and the sort of blip where buyers are always made whole. Given everything else in play, I wouldn't hesitate to bid with confidence. Again, I have no skin in this game.


I looked thru the feedback as well and he only had a few mishaps. The most recent feedback have all been positive. It's always tough judging who is a good seller or not. For those "holy grail" hits, the risk is always worth it as long as the price point is within one's budget. So instead of buying the loden coat, I got a Harris Tweed jacket FTW:

I believe it is one of DrLivingston's listing that never made it to the exchange.


----------



## Acme

32rollandrock said:


> I don't know this seller, but I wouldn't worry. The negative feedback came in a spate last spring with four folks within a month's time saying they didn't get their goods. Can't say what happened in this case, but sometimes stuff--illness, various emergencies--happen. In cases where goods are not delivered, buyers always--always--get their money back. (While we're on the topic, always use a credit card with Paypal to get an extra and stronger level of protection).
> 
> The seller has no feedback indicating goods not as described, and if that does prove an issue, eBay almost always sides with buyers in disputes about item condition. There are plenty of photos, and detailed descriptions in this listing, which is good. Finally, a seller who has four negatives in 12 months is often prone, I think, to be extra careful to avoid getting another negative, which can result in frozen funds and other dire consequences.
> 
> The bottom line? Negative feedback numbers are just one thing to consider when buying on eBay. They have to be taken in context. In this case, it looks as if these four negatives in one month last spring were a blip and the sort of blip where buyers are always made whole. Given everything else in play, I wouldn't hesitate to bid with confidence. Again, I have no skin in this game.


This, very much so.


----------



## Acme

I _really _should be working... but instead, I'm surfing and came across this:

I have no place to put it, but it's really cool and I want it anyway... _*sigh*_. It's _probably _too expensive to override my rational objections to buying it, and I don't have the time for a road trip to Valparaiso (at least that's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it). But isn't that one of the neatest furnishings you've ever seen?


----------



## Bohan

Aside from that month in March when he got the bad reviews, he's only sold stuff in November and December. I'm wary of new sellers.


----------



## dkoernert

He's had 96 positive feedback aside from that period in March. I wouldn't necessarily call that a new seller.


----------



## CMDC

This is fantastic and would end up costing me much more than $500 because I would soon thereafter be in hock to a divorce lawyer.



Acme said:


> I _really _should be working... but instead, I'm surfing and came across this:
> 
> I have no place to put it, but it's really cool and I want it anyway... _*sigh*_. It's _probably _too expensive to override my rational objections to buying it, and I don't have the time for a road trip to Valparaiso (at least that's my excuse, and I'm sticking to it). But isn't that one of the neatest furnishings you've ever seen?


----------



## Sgpearl

sskim3 said:


> *I came across this while looking at coats. Looks fantastic for the cold winters!
> 
> True Vintage West Germany Alpen Loden Wool Coat Gray Size 40 Large Double Layer*
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/True-Vintage-West-Germany-Alpen-Loden-Wool-Coat-Gray-Size-40-Large-Double-Layer-/161176119208?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item2586d867a8


I really wish I'd bought this coat. It went for under $40!


----------



## AshScache

CMDC said:


> This is fantastic and would end up costing me much more than $500 because I would soon thereafter be in hock to a divorce lawyer.


That's what kept me from buying the $100 brooks brothers flannel fun shirt today--and I AM a divorce lawyer!


----------



## 32rollandrock

dkoernert said:


> He's had 96 positive feedback aside from that period in March. I wouldn't necessarily call that a new seller.


You also have to keep in mind that most buyers don't leave feedback--less than half do, at least in my experience. I'm also presuming that most every dissatisfied buyer leaves negative feedback. Point being, you should really increase the number of positive feedbacks by, conservatively, one third to get a more accurate picture of how many smooth transactions have occurred. Now that I think about it, it would be nice if eBay kept track of how many transactions a seller has so that buyers could see (maybe they do this and I'm not sure how to find it). In my case, it would show I have 277 positive feedbacks, one negative feedback and (I'm guessing here) 1,000 or so transactions since 2004.

I'm still hating it that eBay doesn't allow sellers to leave negative feedback on bidders who don't pay or otherwise prove themselves not worth dealing with.


----------



## drlivingston

I had a guy threaten me on Friday with bad feedback if I didn't give him a partial refund. He claimed the color of one of the ties that I sent him was "a bit off". I apologized and offered to refund the cost of the tie and to even let him keep it. He declined and wanted more money in refund or he said that he "would take up the issue with eBay after leaving negative feedback." I, of course, relented and gave him exactly what he wanted because I knew that eBay would side with him and I would not be able to leave any negative feedback for him. It's a broken system... unfortunately, like paypal, there are few options and even fewer that warrant the time investment that a listing takes.


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> You also have to keep in mind that most buyers don't leave feedback--less than half do, at least in my experience. I'm also presuming that most every dissatisfied buyer leaves negative feedback. Point being, you should really increase the number of positive feedbacks by, conservatively, one third to get a more accurate picture of how many smooth transactions have occurred. Now that I think about it, it would be nice if eBay kept track of how many transactions a seller has so that buyers could see (maybe they do this and I'm not sure how to find it). In my case, it would show I have 277 positive feedbacks, one negative feedback and (I'm guessing here) 1,000 or so transactions since 2004.
> 
> I'm still hating it that eBay doesn't allow sellers to leave negative feedback on bidders who don't pay or otherwise prove themselves not worth dealing with.


Very true. As a matter of fact, I glanced at my feedback for the past couple of weeks. I had maybe 3 or 4 people leave feedback put of 20-30 transactions. Its very annoying. I take the time to leave positive feedback after the buyer pays, hoping it will remind them to leave feedback for me. A transaction history would be much more benficial./ebay rant.


----------



## dport86

From the buyers side, I also sense that many sellers are reluctant to discuss real problems that they overlooked or did not describe, because they've been shaken down by abusive sellers. 

Most of my transactions are great, but in the last month I've received a shirt that had the sleeve placket ripped and very crudely hand resewn, a terribly dented silver spoon, described as perfect, and a pair of shoes ripped at a seam. In the last case, the seller had perfect feedback, with a broad invitation to please contact him in case of a problem before filing negative feedback. I did contact him, in the most respectful polite way, and I've experienced a moderate amount of invective, hostility and plain oddness. I'm sure he's been taken advantage of by other buyers. But I'm equally sure (from his threatening aggressive tone) that he would give me a retaliatory feedback if he could. I've had two ebay dealers in the last 6 months adopt an aggressively hectoring, threatening tone. They both had perfect feedback and lots of it. They both sent me things pretty grossly misdescribed. I suspect this approach must work in keeping inexperienced buyers from leaving them negative feedback, if my experience with them is any indication of their customer service. 

I always leave positive perfect feedback for good sellers and those that work out problems responsibly, even if I feel they could have prevented the problem by better vetting or description. I hate to leave negative feedback because I know it affects sellers adversely, and everybody has a bad day. It's generally only if I feel a seller is abusive in their listing or communication, or knowingly fraudulent that I feel an obligation to leave negative feedback, for the protection of other buyers. I would have wished to have seen that kind of honest feedback myself. It would have kept me from bidding on these items.

On the torn shoe, I am returning at my own expense--$23 spent on a defective item that was described as like new, no holes. Hopefully he'll have enough in his Paypal account to refund me the $190 I paid him in the first place.


----------



## Bohan

drlivingston said:


> It's a broken system...


But it works both ways. The buyer usually has to pay for return postage even if the item is SNAD or when there's fraud. A seller's return policy could contain unexpected and unfair costs not mentioned in the "return" line on the item page. A buyer could only rate a seller's communication if he buys the item. I try to warn buyers of some sellers' hidden costs in my return policy:


----------



## ballmouse

Byford Green Shetland in size 40 (based on the photo, but the measurements seem like they could fit 42).


----------



## efdll

drlivingston said:


> I had a guy threaten me on Friday with bad feedback if I didn't give him a partial refund. He claimed the color of one of the ties that I sent him was "a bit off". I apologized and offered to refund the cost of the tie and to even let him keep it. He declined and wanted more money in refund or he said that he "would take up the issue with eBay after leaving negative feedback." I, of course, relented and gave him exactly what he wanted because I knew that eBay would side with him and I would not be able to leave any negative feedback for him. It's a broken system... unfortunately, like paypal, there are few options and even fewer that warrant the time investment that a listing takes.


This is extortion. Only had one negative eBay experience, as a buyer, never sold anything. And I didn't press it because it seemed too much of a hassle. Otherwise, it's been fine. However, what you describe here seems downright criminal.


----------



## 32rollandrock

You are too kind.

Buyers really do hold the advantage on eBay, and unscrupulous people take advantage of this by not paying or paying a week or two after winning auctions or claiming stuff didn't show up when it did or that stuff was damaged when it wasn't--this kind of thing happens all the time, and eBay still allows them to stay on eBay, even when they don't pay, the most provable sin, without suffering any negative feedback. With this in mind, you shouldn't have to pay for shipping if an item is defective. The way to handle it is to take photos of the damage and send to the seller with a note saying you'd like to work this out without getting eBay involved--mistakes do happen, and most sellers would rather have a root canal sans novocaine than have to deal with a formal eBay dispute. In most cases, it will get worked out to your satisfaction because sellers know that eBay is going to side with buyers in almost every case, especially if the buyer has photos that can prove the case. Getting eBay involved should always be a last resort, but it is a powerful trump card for buyers. I can't say it strongly enough: Don't let a seller push you around, because sellers have zero leverage on eBay. You have the power of negative feedback, plus eBay buyer protection or whatever they call it.

You really do have to be careful about sellers like Dr. L, whom we all know to be a bigger cheat than Lance Armstrong. I've lost count of the times I've purchased stuff from him and it has shown up two months late, stained, and thrown haphazardly into old cereal boxes. I keep hoping that he'll stop doing that, but he never does. That's why eBay makes life difficult for sellers, because there are so many scammers like Dr. L out there.



dport86 said:


> From the buyers side, I also sense that many sellers are reluctant to discuss real problems that they overlooked or did not describe, because they've been shaken down by abusive sellers.
> 
> Most of my transactions are great, but in the last month I've received a shirt that had the sleeve placket ripped and very crudely hand resewn, a terribly dented silver spoon, described as perfect, and a pair of shoes ripped at a seam. In the last case, the seller had perfect feedback, with a broad invitation to please contact him in case of a problem before filing negative feedback. I did contact him, in the most respectful polite way, and I've experienced a moderate amount of invective, hostility and plain oddness. I'm sure he's been taken advantage of by other buyers. But I'm equally sure (from his threatening aggressive tone) that he would give me a retaliatory feedback if he could. I've had two ebay dealers in the last 6 months adopt an aggressively hectoring, threatening tone. They both had perfect feedback and lots of it. They both sent me things pretty grossly misdescribed. I suspect this approach must work in keeping inexperienced buyers from leaving them negative feedback, if my experience with them is any indication of their customer service.
> 
> I always leave positive perfect feedback for good sellers and those that work out problems responsibly, even if I feel they could have prevented the problem by better vetting or description. I hate to leave negative feedback because I know it affects sellers adversely, and everybody has a bad day. It's generally only if I feel a seller is abusive in their listing or communication, or knowingly fraudulent that I feel an obligation to leave negative feedback, for the protection of other buyers. I would have wished to have seen that kind of honest feedback myself. It would have kept me from bidding on these items.
> 
> On the torn shoe, I am returning at my own expense--$23 spent on a defective item that was described as like new, no holes. Hopefully he'll have enough in his Paypal account to refund me the $190 I paid him in the first place.


----------



## Reuben

I always leave feedback pretty quickly, and if there's a problem with the item ask the seller to split the cost of repairs. Usually turns out favorably and now I see way. Buyers have 95% of the power apparently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 32rollandrock

Here's a pretty interesting (at least I think) article on eBay that addresses some of the things we've discussed here. The gist is, eBay is moving away from its roots in an attempt to compete with Amazon, and that's not good for folks who aren't interested in buying big box store type stuff. While not a scientific sampling, the comments, I think, are enlightening.

https://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/22/magazine/ebays-strategy-for-taking-on-amazon.html?ref=magazine


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> You really do have to be careful about sellers like Dr. L, whom we all know to be a bigger cheat than Lance Armstrong. I've lost count of the times I've purchased stuff from him and it has shown up two months late, stained, and thrown haphazardly into old cereal boxes. I keep hoping that he'll stop doing that, but he never does. That's why eBay makes life difficult for sellers, because there are so many scammers like Dr. L out there.


I stuff things in empty Kleenex and cat litter boxes now. My current diet will not let me eat cereal.


----------



## Dmontez

As a seller I never leave feedback unless I have received feedback first. I have had 1 buyer so far leave negative feedback without even asking me to remedy the problem. It was unwarranted and unnecessary as he left negative feedback about my shipping cost. I charged 10.00 to ship shoes. He purchased on a Friday night and I shipped on Tuesday due to Monday being a holiday. In his feedback he said "10.00 to ship and took a week to send them" which was just not true. I called eBay and told them what happened. They removed his feedback from my list and I was able to leave negative feedback on his. I must say that I absolutely won the battle. He was so furious he sent me messages for a couple of days just name calling me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dmontez said:


> As a seller I never leave feedback unless I have received feedback first.


I also do this because you never know what a buyer is going to say, so it's a game of they-go-first. Sad. And congrats on winning that battle.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I also do this because you never know what a buyer is going to say, so it's a game of they-go-first. Sad. And congrats on winning that battle.


X2! When I started selling on eBay, I would leave positive feedback whenever anyone paid for an item. Now, I wait for their feedback and then immediately leave my own for them.


----------



## Dmontez

As a seller this is the only safeguard we have. I truly despise eBay and HATE to have to use it. I would much rather sell on the exchange than put something on eBay.



drlivingston said:


> X2! When I started selling on eBay, I would leave positive feedback whenever anyone paid for an item. Now, I wait for their feedback and then immediately leave my own for them.


----------



## Bohan

I wanted to leave feedback for a tie I bought 2 months ago but it appears to be too late. I wanted to test it first because I don't think it's real silk. I tried but I needed more time to consult a book. Sometimes it takes a while to see if something is reasonably durable or you have to wait until you actually use it (not that Ebay provides enough space for decent critiques). Since Ebay doesn't let you add to feedback left for sellers sometimes you need to wait but they don't even tell you how long you have.


----------



## Tilton

Bohan said:


> I wanted to leave feedback for a tie I bought 2 months ago but it appears to be too late. I wanted to test it first because I don't think it's real silk. I tried but I needed more time to consult a book. Sometimes it takes a while to see if something is reasonably durable or you have to wait until you actually use it (not that Ebay provides enough space for decent critiques). Since Ebay doesn't let you add to feedback left for sellers sometimes you need to wait but they don't even tell you how long you have.


I think you're missing the point. The feedback is for the transaction process and how the seller handles the sale; it is not meant for reviews of product durability. Did the seller ship promptly, was the item as described, was it appropriately packaged, etc. are what they're looking for. Whether or not the product was ultimately durable is not what transaction feedback was intended for.


----------



## drlivingston

Hypothetically, let's say Bohan had left immediate positive feedback based merely on packaging and shipping time. Then a short time later, he realizes the tie is not what was described. He would contact the seller first to see if something could be worked out amicably. If not, and he decides to open a case against the seller, eBay will use his premature positive feedback against him. Of course, this should not be a two month process.


----------



## Bohan

It depends on what's being sold. If someone is selling their hand made soaps and the go rancid after a month, I'd mention it. If they have 100 identical ties left to sell and I bought one of them and it fell apart, I'll mention it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

An observation, not a slam:

If you are buying things on eBay, you should know enough about the item to know whether you've gotten what you paid for as soon as it arrives. If I bought, say, a Brooks Brothers tie on eBay, I would know as soon as it arrived whether it was genuine and in good condition.

eBay is not, in my opinion, a good place to buy clothes if you don't already know an awful lot about clothes.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> An observation, not a slam:
> 
> If you are buying things on eBay, you should know enough about the item to know whether you've gotten what you paid for as soon as it arrives. If I bought, say, a Brooks Brothers tie on eBay, I would know as soon as it arrived whether it was genuine and in good condition.
> 
> eBay is not, in my opinion, a good place to buy clothes if you don't already know an awful lot about clothes.


Agreed! Buying products that you are unfamiliar with is a good way to get scammed. I cringe when I see people post Prada, L. Vuitton, etc. handbags that they got for "cheap". An ounce of research can prevent a pound of buyer's remorse.


----------



## Sgpearl

47.99 BIN. Ends in a few hours.


----------



## mayostard

Bohan said:


> A buyer could only rate a seller's communication if he buys the item.


This. I see all sorts of people selling things as "new with tags" instead of "new with defects" and then in the item description, way at the bottom you'll see "marked irregular but I looked at it for 3 seconds and it seems OK to me". In many cases these people don't even post pictures of the actual item, they just have stock photos, so you have no way to evaluate what condition the item is actually in. Since I never would buy from someone like this, I have no way to leave feedback for them.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Not having bought anything from eBay in quite some time, I can't say what's going on with NWT, but I hear this sort of complaint quite frequently. NWOT is trickier. I use that very, very rarely, and only when something is obviously new. I sold a pair of Sorel boots recently with the NWOT and somebody got in touch saying they looked like they'd been worn. I asked the person (who never placed a bid) to please point out what made him think that (and I had a ton of photographs--I always use the maximum when selling footwear). He never got back, the guy who bought them gave glowing feedback, so go figure. My conclusion was that it's a big enough problem that people are sometimes seeing things that aren't there. But to Mayo's point, yeah, if it's marked irregular, you say that upfront and look like the dickens, because there's always something if you look close enough. They don't mark flawless stuff as irregular.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

11.5D suede pennies


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB logo braces
https://www.etsy.com/listing/173599..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## straw sandals

A touch too long for me, but it's a beauty of a houndstooth sport jacket. From A.S. Cooper's of Bermuda, no less!


----------



## gamma68

The description says "never worn," and I think you can see why...


----------



## AshScache

gamma68 said:


> The description says "never worn," and I think you can see why...


For shame! I'm actually going to start an Ode to the Patchwork/ Fun Shirt thread for those of us that prefer to "country / yacht club trad".


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

13D C&J for PRL suede cap toe bluchers


----------



## 32rollandrock

AshScache said:


> For shame! I'm actually going to start an Ode to the Patchwork/ Fun Shirt thread for those of us that prefer to "country / yacht club trad".


I like it, and such a thread is a good idea, I think.

At $22, the price is too high, but I'd snap that up in NY minute at a thrift.


----------



## Barnavelt

If such a thread were started I would contribute.


----------



## Reuben

Oh, I certainly would as well. One pair of shorts, two shirts, a tweed blazer . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Anytime that I find something that could fit the "fun shirt" motif, it is invariably Tommy Hilfiger. I have only found one BB fun shirt in the wild.


----------



## sskim3

For those who spend alot of time outdoors, here's a throw back Patagonia Fleece I came across. Color pattern is not to my liking and it is made in the USA (considering alot of the newer items are from China). Hopefully, one of you guys will be able to enjoy.


----------



## Bohan

Shipping is too high and I'll probably rip my own head off trying to take it off when the nylon zipper is stuck. Anyway I filled that niche with which has a big plastic zipper that I trust.


----------



## mack11211

*33% OFF SALE, and MANY NEW TRAD LISTINGS*

Dear Folks:

Time to get what you really want! Today and tomorrow, 33% off 175 fixed price listings like this one:

J PRESS classic trad WHITE BUTTON DOWN OXFORD CLOTH SHIRT 16.5 35 in 42 cm


And many more in the trad line, that you can find here:

https://bit.ly/19NNPfY

The sale ends at the end of Friday in California.

There are also many great new trad listings in the auction section, like these!

NWT new BERG&BERG norway italy GREEN CHECK OXFORD CLOTH TIE 2 7/8" or 7cm berg


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE SACK TWEED COAT 46 L us 56L eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad NAVY BLUE SACK FLANNEL BLAZER 46 us 56 eu ivy style


WILLIS & GEIGER usa TWEED PLAID COAT 44 L us 54 L with ACTION BACK!


PAUL STUART southwick ny COVERT TWILL SUIT 42 us 52 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY FLANNEL 3pc SACK SUIT 42 S us 52c eu ivy prep


Auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find all listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## AshScache

is that J.Press a flap pocket?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

43R plaid 3/2 sack


----------



## Reuben

Somebody snap these up. F.R. Tripler leather slippers, size 11, new, $40. If they were a size smaller they'd be mine. https://bit.ly/1ddZ7L3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack11211

AshScache said:


> is that J.Press a flap pocket?


I regret is is not.


----------



## mack11211

*Sale returns! 40% off 170 items, including dozens of trad goodies*

The great sale returns! 40% off over 170 items, includeing over two dozen ivy, prep, trad and sack listings.

You can find those with the targeted search here:

https://bit.ly/1jWNJZL



mack11211 said:


> Dear Folks:
> 
> Time to get what you really want! Today and tomorrow, 33% off 175 fixed price listings like this one:
> 
> J PRESS classic trad WHITE BUTTON DOWN OXFORD CLOTH SHIRT 16.5 35 in 42 cm
> 
> 
> And many more in the trad line, that you can find here:
> 
> https://bit.ly/19NNPfY
> 
> The sale ends at the end of Friday in California.
> 
> There are also many great new trad listings in the auction section, like these!
> 
> NWT new BERG&BERG norway italy GREEN CHECK OXFORD CLOTH TIE 2 7/8" or 7cm berg
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE SACK TWEED COAT 46 L us 56L eu
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad NAVY BLUE SACK FLANNEL BLAZER 46 us 56 eu ivy style
> 
> 
> WILLIS & GEIGER usa TWEED PLAID COAT 44 L us 54 L with ACTION BACK!
> SOLD
> 
> PAUL STUART southwick ny COVERT TWILL SUIT 42 us 52 eu
> 
> 
> HAS A BID -- WILL SELL
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY FLANNEL 3pc SACK SUIT 42 S us 52c eu ivy prep
> 
> 
> HAS A BID -- WILL SELL
> 
> Auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.
> 
> Find all listings here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

40L brioni tuxedo


----------



## ytc

Well, thanks for doing business, mack11211. I snagged the JPress OCBD.


----------



## TweedyDon

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 40L brioni tuxedo


Careful! Given how Brioni is cut, that's in the 42 - 44L range, not 40 as the seller believes.


----------



## efdll

TweedyDon said:


> Careful! Given how Brioni is cut, that's in the 42 - 44L range, not 40 as the seller believes.


I must agree with TD. This is either a snug 44 or a broad 42, probably the latter since Brioni shoulders are well padded. There are trad purists in this forum and trad ecclectics. For the eccletics, who follow the example of John Wayne wearing both trad and Brioni, I suggest that for evening wear Italian or English is a more flattering choice than a sack. And though Italian tailoring aficionados would say that Brioni is a shadow of its former self -- like when the Duke wore it -- it's still of excellent craft. I'd get it myself were it not a tad snug and long. This seems like a fine deal if it's truly in great shape.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

This.



efdll said:


> I suggest that for evening wear Italian or English is a more flattering choice than a sack.


----------



## ilrprbp

Bills Khakis 38 x 30. Ends in 3 hours, no bids, 2 watchers, currently $13 conus. I don't know a thing about the seller, but probably worth taking a shot if that's your size. Hopefully the link works.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bills-Khakis-/131078904149?pt=US_CSA_MC_Pants&hash=item1e84e95955


----------



## drlivingston

ilrprbp said:


> Bills Khakis 38 x 30. Ends in 3 hours, no bids, 2 watchers, currently $13 conus. I don't know a thing about the seller, but probably worth taking a shot if that's your size. Hopefully the link works.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bills-Khakis-/131078904149?pt=US_CSA_MC_Pants&hash=item1e84e95955


Still no bids with 6 minutes left... get em while you can!


----------



## Bohan

My size but I don't really need them. I'm hoping there will be a bidding war in two minutes and the price will go way up.

Mini bidding war. Sold for $13.50 including shipping.


----------



## drlivingston

Bohan said:


> My size but I don't really need them. I'm hoping there will be a bidding war in two minutes and the price will go way up.
> 
> Mini bidding war. Sold for $13.50 including shipping.


I was the first person to bid with 15 seconds left. I didn't run my ebay bidding program. I just bid $6.01 and never rebid. I do not need the pants but I couldn't just let them sit there and feel unwanted.


----------



## Bohan

I should have bought and flipped them. I'm new to selling and I didn't think of it. My backup plan could have been to hold them until my current chinos wear out.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

23" chest Brooksgate sweater vest


----------



## rowanlane

Darn I could've used those khakis. Oh well, glad someone snagged it.


----------



## swb120

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece tartan plaid trousers, sz 32-31. If they had been my size, they would have been long gone. BB doesn't make them like this any more. Starting bid $65.


----------



## Reuben

Tell me about it. I bought what was listed as 346-level, pleated wool-blend blackwatch on eBay, just because the price was low enough that I figured I'd give them a trial run before picking up a nicer pair. Imagine my pleasure when it turned out to be a pair of flat-front 100% wool Golden Fleece. If these are the same quality as those, they're amazing.



swb120 said:


> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece tartan plaid trousers, sz 32-31. If they had been my size, they would have been long gone. BB doesn't make them like this any more. Starting bid $65.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Small BB silk vest


----------



## mack11211

*SNOWED IN SALE -- 40% to 50% off OVER 150 ITEMS! Also: big week for Polo RL shoes!*

Dear Folks:

This week, the Snowed In Sale covers over 150 items. Anything under 100 is 40% off, Anything above is 50% off. These are the best prices of the season! Now it's time to get what you really want!

In addition, auctions this week include a bumper crop of shoes, including Bally, Ferragamo, Sutor Mantellassi, Paul Smith, and over 10 pair of New & Lingwood, Polo, Crockett & Jones and Alden all in size 8D us (41 eu). Jodphur, Chukka, Kiltie, Tassel, calf, pebblegrain, suede...

  

  

  

The sale ends when the auctions end, Sunday 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## drlivingston

Selling a few items on fee-bay... check em out: https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-us/m.html?item=271360597453&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## ballmouse

https://www.etsy.com/listing/174473..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all

Seems like a 42/44L?


----------



## drlivingston

ballmouse said:


> Seems like a 42/44L?


More like a 42/44 XL! :smile: 28" sleeves measured from the seam... tailor made for someone in the NBA!


----------



## dan46er

I wish this one was my size!


----------



## Reuben

dan46er said:


> I wish this one was my size!


I don't know, I've dealt with that seller before and he's a real pain. 

(For those who can't tell or don't know, I'm being completely sarcastic. Doc L is a true pleasure to deal with)

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan46er

LOL! I got it and I'm a rookie!


----------



## straw sandals

I've got this jacket. It's fantastic. Remember, G9 jackets run large so this is probably better suited to a 42-ish.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

16.5x34 PRL OCBD


37L Brooksgate madras jacket


XL PRL PoW Check cummerbund


L/XL PRL sweater with little dogs all over it


----------



## plupy

Some solid trad fodder ending this week on evilBay --- 

Brooks striped braces, possibly unused - ending tomorrow - has bids:



Brooks Makers yellow butcher striped button down, 6-button front, size 15.5:



Double RL RRL cotton work shirt in red plaid, size M:


----------



## wacolo

McGeorge Wool Vest Medium BIN $18.99


Hanky for the Philatelist in your life BIN $11.50

Troy Guild/Langrock Dress Shirt NIP 16.5/35 $19.99


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB formal waistcoat 


3 other formal waistcoats from the same seller
brocade 
white 
w/ studs 

Paul Stuart silk robe (PM me if you're interested )


----------



## seth3407

My roommate cleaned out his closet and asked me to put up a ton ties, I will be putting some of his suits up probably tonight. He asked to have everything start at 4.99 and no reserve so there is a chance to get some good stuff at a good deal. https://www.ebay.com/sch/m0narch_d0dra/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jealous of whoever snagged that shawl cardigan!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

34xU J Press seersucker pants with goldfish all over


PS muffler


BB (mardi gras!?) muffler


W mask


----------



## AshScache

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 34xU J Press seersucker pants with goldfish all over


Dear god if they were my size.........


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

AshScache said:


> Dear god if they were my size.........


I know... they're so awesome!


----------



## AshScache

I would literally buy any reasonably priced critter pants in my size. Such a sucker for them.


----------



## Reuben

AshScache said:


> I would literally buy any reasonably priced critter pants in my size. Such a sucker for them.


Amen!


----------



## Dmontez

I've got to ebay rant one last time. I sold an item the week of Christmas, and apparently the buyer did not believe in holiday's of any sort. I shipped the item within two business days of the sale which is clearly listed in any ebay sale I make, but there happened to be a holiday in between those two business day's. He sent me a hostile message that took me a little over 24 hours to get, and respond to but he had already sent me a 2nd message. I apologized to him, and offered to refund him the cost of the item minus shipping, and informed him that the item shipped within the two business days. 

He left me negative feed back saying that I did not ship the item in time and that I was rude.

I called ebay. They reviewed the feedback and informed me that I was correct that the gentleman had lied about the shipping on my feedback, but that it is in ebays guidelines not to censor buyers, so because he claimed that I was rude they could not remove the feedback. I went back and forth with the supervisor, and asked her to point out in my messages exactly where I had been rude to the buyer, they told me again that I was correct that going through all of the messages between the buyer and I that I in fact did everything I could to appease the buyer, offering a refund and apologizing, but that it was the buyers opinion that I was rude, and they could not censor that.

I swear that is the last time I use ebay.


----------



## Bohan

Dmontez said:


> I've got to ebay rant one last time...


I've been wondering if something like that will happen to me. I sold a suit, the buyer paid by eCheck, and Pay Pal emailed this to me: "Like a regular paper check, an eCheck may take 3-5 days to clear. That's why you'll see the transaction status set as "Pending". Your buyer has sent the payment, but if you're shipping a physical item, we suggest you wait to send it out until the eCheck clears. We'll email you as soon as the money is in your PayPal account." But I'm not sure I want Ebay deciding what's unfair enough to censor. I read the negative feedback before I buy and I dismiss it sometimes. I hope other buyers do too. I don't need sellers to have 100% positives.


----------



## drlivingston

I have accepted many e-checks. They never fail to clear. So, I always ended up sending the item prior to it clearing to avoid any negative shipping time feedback. Since then, I have it set up in my seller preferences, that I only accept paypal.


----------



## gamma68

Dmontez said:


> I've got to ebay rant one last time.
> ...
> I swear that is the last time I use ebay.


In eBay, as in life, you'll never please all of the people all of the time. There will always be some jerk to screw up your seller feedback rating. Aim for 100% and settle for 95%+ due to the idiots who refuse to be satisfied.


----------



## CMDC

If you're a 12D and have a spare two grand laying around, here's 4 nice pairs of Aldens...


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> If you're a 12D and have a spare two grand laying around, here's 4 nice pairs of Aldens...


$2100 for four pairs and not one of them is shell... :crazy: (at least they ship free!)


----------



## AshScache

drlivingston said:


> $2100 for four pairs and not one of them is shell... :crazy: (at least they ship free!)


Isn't that basically retail?


----------



## drlivingston

AshScache said:


> Isn't that basically retail?


The funny part is that if you read his description, two of pairs *retail *in Manhattan for $450 each. Sure, I was a math major (not an advisable major). But I think a little simple elementary addition will illuminate the folly of this sale.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

43L BB DB blazer


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

40" chest BB shearling


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

40L sacks on sacks on sacks! plus a couple BS pocket square and an ultra-waspy medal

https://www.ebay.com/sch/larsissa/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

I messaged the seller with a link to the AAAC approved jacket measuring instructions and asked her to take individual measurements for each sportcoat. And I explained that it would greatly increase the attractiveness of her jackets.


----------



## CMDC

WTF???!!! And my size too...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PRL top coat


9.5 C&J loafers


8 C&J loafers


J Press muffler


----------



## leisureclass

CMDC said:


> WTF???!!! And my size too...


Hahaha I saw that earlier and had the same reaction even though it's a little off for me, well with that rooster on it it's a little off for most.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

12.5 EG opera pumps


11.5 RLPL alberts


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

8.5 PS opera pumps
https://www.etsy.com/listing/128945...type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

BB hat
https://www.etsy.com/listing/116169..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all

someone buy this BB vest before I do
https://www.etsy.com/listing/128175..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Paul Stuart silk robe (PM me if you're interested )


The robe finally sold. Almost cried when I got the message. Such a beautiful piece :icon_pale: I hate to give it up, but it was probably the most impractical piece in my closet.


----------



## Spin Evans

Penguin. Needlepoint. Cummerbund. Someone please buy this and post it in the WAYWT thread.

J Press Reversible Herringbone Coat, 38ish:


----------



## mayostard

vintage barbour, 44"ish? extra-long


----------



## dkoernert

This appears to be a fantastic deal. 3/2 looks to be a sack and Italian made.


----------



## TweedyDon

CMDC said:


> WTF???!!! And my size too...


As a chicken farmer, I'm not sure if I like that or not!


----------



## drlivingston

TweedyDon said:


> As a chicken farmer, I'm not sure if I like that or not!


Buy it, Tweedy! It will give you something to crow about...


----------



## Ekphrastic

dkoernert said:


> This appears to be a fantastic deal. 3/2 looks to be a sack and Italian made.


Dangitall. Too long. Dangit, dangit, dangit. And patch pockets, so I couldn't have my tailor shave an inch off the hem. Dangit...


----------



## Spin Evans

RL Rugby Repp Stripe...Sweater?

EDIT: Patchwork too, _because_ _of course it is._


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Spin Evans said:


> RL Rugby Repp Stripe...Sweater?


A for effort


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

PS scarf
https://www.etsy.com/listing/174921..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all

BB Lindsay clan tartan scarf
https://www.etsy.com/listing/175493..._order=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Spin Evans

Orvis Blackwatch Blazer (tagged 38R, but really more of a 39ML or _maybe_ slim 40, based on the measurements). 3/2 roll and may be undarted. Currently $4.99!


----------



## Dmontez

CMDC said:


> If you're a 12D and have a spare two grand laying around, here's 4 nice pairs of Aldens...


Sold for 500.00 someone got a sweet deal.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB brown herringbone tweed polo coat, 44R. I drooled over these when I worked at BB and we had them in stock; been looking for one on Ebay for a while, but this one's too big for me.


----------



## ATL

These are my auctions. PM for discount.

Greenfield era Golden Fleece Suits, 44 R and 46 L

60s Brooks Brothers three-piece, 38/39 R

and more non-trad things ...

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

PM for discount.


----------



## CMDC

Probably a tad big for me, I like the look of this older JCrew tweed. Seems to be a 2 button sack.


----------



## drlivingston

I have many trad (and un-trad) items listed... Take a look!
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-us/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> I have many trad (and un-trad) items listed... Take a look!
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-us/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


Where did you pick the Beecroft and Bull blazer if you dont mind my asking? That's stuff from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Reuben

Someone should really jump on from DrLivingston. It's pretty much perfect and I'd be all over it if the sleeves were just a little bit longer. I mean, look at it!


----------



## CMDC

Looking through the good Dr.'s listings, what does it say when the Jerry Garcia ties have more bids on them than the Brooks Brothers items?


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> Looking through the good Dr.'s listings, what does it say when the Jerry Garcia ties have more bids on them than the Brooks Brothers items?


That caught my attention as well.


----------



## CMDC

Guess I'm grabbing the wrong stuff at the thrifts.


----------



## ArtVandalay

That was my exact thought too! Who is buying those things?


----------



## drlivingston

Believe me fellows... It cracks me up as well... However, if I can pick up 70 NWT J. Garcia ties at $.99 each, I will list them until the cows come home. :icon_smile_big: Considering the expense for packing materials, everything over $2 is pure profit! I would never wear one, but I will gladly sell the heck out of them if I can make a decent profit. It is an unfortunate truth that, at least on eBay, Garcia ties command more of a consistent premium than Brooks Brothers or Talbott BOC ties. You will find instances that prove otherwise, but as an overall rule, ugly a&& Garcia ties generate bids.


----------



## drlivingston

dkoernert said:


> Where did you pick the Beecroft and Bull blazer if you dont mind my asking? That's stuff from my neck of the woods.


From a local Goodwill. I was attracted to the London Badge & Button Co. buttons. It is at the cleaners right now. I always dry clean my sport coats/blazers post listing to make sure that they are in pristine condition. I lose money sometimes but, to be honest, I still have more fun than when I used to hit expensive Titleist Pro V1s into the drink at the country club.


----------



## Sgpearl

Dr.: Do you think the H. Oritsky 40R 3/2 Sack Charcoal Grey Flannel Sport Coat really works as an SC, or would it look like an orphan? Thanks,

Stevehttps://www.ebay.com/itm/H-Oritsky-40R-3-2-Sack-Charcoal-Grey-Flannel-Sport-Coat-/310843079024?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item485fb0f970


----------



## dkoernert

drlivingston said:


> From a local Goodwill. I was attracted to the London Badge & Button Co. buttons. It is at the cleaners right now. I always dry clean my sport coats/blazers post listing to make sure that they are in pristine condition. I lose money sometimes but, to be honest, I still have more fun than when I used to *hit expensive Titleist Pro V1s into the drink at the country club*.


Something I am all too familiar with, only mine went into the woods.


----------



## dan46er

dkoernert said:


> Something I am all too familiar with, only mine went into the woods.


That's where my clubs went...


----------



## sskim3

Great looking spring/summer nubuck. Too bad it isn't in my size and the price seems pretty reasonable.

"VINTAGE" AWESOME "RALPH LAUREN POLO" NU-BUCK SUEDE BENCH MADE ENGLAND SZ9.5(D) https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-AWESOME-RALPH-LAUREN-POLO-NU-BUCK-SUEDE-BENCH-MADE-ENGLAND-SZ9-5-D-/281232780215?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item417ac7abb7


----------



## drlivingston

Sgpearl said:


> Dr.: Do you think the H. Oritsky 40R 3/2 Sack Charcoal Grey Flannel Sport Coat really works as an SC, or would it look like an orphan? Thanks,
> 
> Stevehttps://www.ebay.com/itm/H-Oritsky-40R-3-2-Sack-Charcoal-Grey-Flannel-Sport-Coat-/310843079024?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item485fb0f970


If it was made from lightweight worsted, I would say that it was an orphan. However, the flannel gives it a very sports coat feel and appearance. I like the old union labels that took the guesswork out of things. If it said "garment", it was a sport coat... if the label in the jacket said "suit", you had an orphan. Simple...


----------



## leisureclass

CMDC said:


> Looking through the good Dr.'s listings, what does it say when the Jerry Garcia ties have more bids on them than the Brooks Brothers items?


Maybe Brooks should bring back traveling salesmen and just always keep them on the road.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

A handsome reward to the fellow who finds me a DJ as awesome as this, but in a 40R. I'm literally nauseous seeing this gem and knowing it would never fit me.


----------



## straw sandals

How about this?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

straw sandals said:


> How about this?


Nope, not doing anything for me. It looks sad :icon_pale:

Look at the curve on the lapels of the BB. Sublime! The whole jacket just looks crisp and ready for Florida sunshine.


----------



## randomdude

Just bought that item. Good looking out!



Dieu et les Dames said:


> A handsome reward to the fellow who finds me a DJ as awesome as this, but in a 40R. I'm literally nauseous seeing this gem and knowing it would never fit me.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

randomdude said:


> Just bought that item. Good looking out!


Excellent! I'm glad someone on here snagged it.


----------



## straw sandals

I'm partial to smaller lapels, but I wish you the best of luck finding something that works for you!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Thank you sir


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I've got a couple pairs of 8.5 Belgian travelers going up Sunday night.


----------



## gerbilunit

dont happen to have any smaller do you ^^^


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

gerbilunit said:


> dont happen to have any smaller do you ^^^


Sorry sir, just the pair.


----------



## dport86

For the very tall and skinny--15B L.B. Shepperd Shell PTB $40 BIN


----------



## drlivingston

dport86 said:


> For the very tall and skinny--15B L.B. Shepperd Shell PTB $40 BIN


For the well dressed sasquatch...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Just think how many cat collars you could make out of those :icon_smile_big:



dport86 said:


> For the very tall and skinny--15B L.B. Shepperd Shell PTB $40 BIN


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

drlivingston said:


> For the well dressed sasquatch...


Or for the particularly well dressed clown


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 listings this week...*

Are these:

NEW & LINGWOOD poulsen skone BROWN JODPHUR BOOTS 8 us 7 uk 41 eu england


Details about POLO Ralph Lauren BRN BROGUE KILTIE LOAFERS 8 D us 41e crockett & jones ENGLAND


Details about POLO Ralph Lauren PEBBLE GRAIN KILTIE SHOES 8 D us 41 e crockett & jones ENGLAND


Details about $2500 H HERZFELD nyc CHRISTONETTE copenhagen TWEED TOP COAT sz L Denmark


Auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

I'm coming in hot for 2014 with some great new items in my Etsy shop...



^^^Deadstock Vintage 1960s Burdine's "Tapered" Orange Graph Check Plaid Button Down Collar w/ REAR COLLAR BUTTON Short Sleeved Shirt 16 1/2.



^^^ RARE Vintage 1960s Brooks Brothers No. 1 Sack Suit Trad / Ivy League 40 REG. Made in USA.



^^^ MUSEUM QUALITY Vintage 1950s Brooks Brothers Brown Plaid & Red Windowpane Raglan Overcoat Coat 40 R. Made in England.



^^^ ICONIC Vintage Chipp New York "Tennis Players" Custom Made / Made to Measure Go to Hell GTH Jacket 42 R. Made in USA.



^^^ ESSENTIAL Private Club Heather Gray 100% Virgin WOOL Knit Knitted Woven Trad / Ivy League Neck Tie. Made in USA.



^^^ Vintage Alden for Neiman Marcus SHELL CORDOVAN Straight Tip Blucher Oxfords 10 B / D. Made in USA.

Links to my Etsy shop and eBay auctions are in my sig. lines down below!

Thanks! :icon_smile:
-M-


----------



## drlivingston

More shoes listed :icon_smile:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-us/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

Typhoid_Jones said:


> I'm coming in hot for 2014 with some great new items in my Etsy shop...
> 
> ^^^ ICONIC Vintage Chipp New York "Tennis Players" Custom Made / Made to Measure Go to Hell GTH Jacket 42 R. Made in USA.
> -M-


That's amazing... if only it were in my size.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Free shipping for trads! Just message me after the auction.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I've got a couple pairs of 8.5 Belgian travelers going up Sunday night.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*



Enrique Shockwave said:


> That's amazing... if only it were in my size.


^^^ 40 - 42 R is THE most common size I come across in vintage menswear. I have another vintage Chipp GTH Jacket with a golf motif in my Etsy shop in a ~42 R as well. :icon_headagainstwal

Thanks for looking!
-M-


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I think these are ascots, but I'm not 100%. Seems like a steal if they are.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Where's Tempest?



Fiddlermatt said:


> I think these are ascots, but I'm not 100%. Seems like a steal if they are.


----------



## Watchman

Hello Gentlemen,

I have never posted in this thread before but I post in the Fashion Forum fairly regularly. There are some of my shoes for sale in the sales forum and I would like to give you guys a heads up. I have NOT put them on Ebay because I prefer them go to a good home with one of my AAAC comrades. Here's a couple pics:

Black Calfskin McNeil's with Vibram Commando Soles in Size 10E (Used) $150 plus shipping









https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...in-McNeils-Size-10E-with-Vibram-Commando-Sole


----------



## CMDC

New Old Stock J and M #8 shell wingtips. $199 BIN

10.5AA


----------



## Watchman

BNIB AE Burgundy Shell Leeds Size 10E (New Seconds) $350 plus shipping









https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-AE-Burgundy-Shell-Cordovan-Leeds-in-Size-10E


----------



## Watchman

Please see the Links provided to the sales forum here on AAAC for more details.

Thanks!


----------



## sskim3

Grey Herringbone Harris Tweed made for the Harvard Cooperative Society 39R

The significant other found this coat and thought someone here may appreciate it. Cant get more trad and ivy than this. Offers welcomed. Here is the link for pics and measurements. Needs a little TLC because the inner lining is a slightly loose and missing one sleeve button (replacememt button will be included)

URL: https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=331111056804

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Orgetorix

C&J Peal brown suede captoe bluchers, 11.5D. $75 BIN:


----------



## Spin Evans

Stunning pair of Alden shell plain-toe bluchers in whiskey. 8.5 C/E. Current bid: $0.06. NOTE: Ships from Paris.


----------



## CMDC

Not that those aren't nice shoes, but "WORN FOR 10 DAYS!!!"???? Not unless those ten days were working in a mine or a construction site.



Spin Evans said:


> Stunning pair of Alden shell plain-toe bluchers in whiskey. 8.5 C/E. Current bid: $0.06. NOTE: Ships from Paris.


----------



## Spin Evans

CMDC said:


> Not that those aren't nice shoes, but "WORN FOR 10 DAYS!!!"???? Not unless those ten days were working in a mine or a construction site.


Hahaha, I almost put that little quote in my description. Then I saw the soles. I don't think shell is a good choice for exploring a volcano.


----------



## Reuben

Brooks brothers fun shirt, XXL, $36 BIN CONUS


----------



## Patrick06790

Spin Evans said:


> Stunning pair of Alden shell plain-toe bluchers in whiskey. 8.5 C/E. Current bid: $0.06. NOTE: Ships from Paris.


10 Days That Shook the World?

The previous owner must have had very dirty feet.


----------



## benjclark

Maybe *the seller* wore them for 10 days after finding them at an estate sale.


----------



## drlivingston

benjclark said:


> Maybe *the seller* wore them for 10 days after finding them at an estate sale.


^^^This! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## conductor

Size 13D Florsheim longwings in shell. BIN 64.99 (not listed as shell)


----------



## Pentheos

conductor said:


> Size 13D Florsheim longwings in shell. BIN 64.99 (not listed as shell)


I posted those in the "are these shell?" thread. The BIN then was, I think, $99.00. They are an absolutely steal for $64.00.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I dunno, they look pretty beat up on the side -


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Trying to get rid of these at $199+shipping
Please PM me if you're interested

Size 8.5 W

Black -->
Brown-->



Dieu et les Dames said:


> I've got a couple pairs of 8.5 Belgian travelers going up Sunday night.


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Trying to get rid of these at $199+shipping


Paint some longwings on them and someone in the far east will pay a fortune for them.


----------



## Spin Evans

Chipp foulard paisley flannel trousers 36 x 30.5

Somebody, _please_ buy these.


----------



## mayostard

wow

incredible


----------



## Tilton

Anyone happen across any brown suede Gucci or Gamos in a 13? I'm in dire need of some brown suede loafers and ebay hasn't been producing in my searches?


----------



## firedancer

Spin Evans said:


> Chipp foulard paisley flannel trousers 36 x 30.5
> 
> Somebody, _please_ buy these.


Even nicer in person.


----------



## gamma68

I've seen patchwork Harris Tweed before, but this seems to take GTH to a new level:


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> I've seen patchwork Harris Tweed before, but this seems to take GTH to a new level:


Too small. :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AshScache

Reuben said:


> Too small. :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second Reuben.


----------



## EngProf

> I've seen patchwork Harris Tweed before, but this seems to take GTH to a new level:


We should take up a collection and buy it for TweedyDon.


----------



## dkoernert

Sweet looking A&F coat, made in Austria.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB fun shirt 16.5xR


11D BB mules


----------



## gamma68

Just pulled the trigger on this jacket: 

It was a little pricey, considering that I'm used to finding things at thrift stores. But I don't come across Harris Tweeds with throat latches in my size very often. Plus, I've been lusting after a brown herringbone ever since I traded one via the Thrift Exchange. (That one didn't fit, and it went to a very good home.) I really hope this jacket is as nice in person as it appears online. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

That's a good looking tweed.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

12B Alden suede tassels


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sz 8 Sulka velvet opera pumps


PS democrat tie $15 shipped


----------



## wacolo

This from the same guy who created the Robert Graham line.......

Robert Stock Flannel Panel Vest XL BIN $49.99 or BO


----------



## firedancer

wacolo said:


> This from the same guy who created the Robert Graham line.......
> 
> Robert Stock Flannel Panel Vest XL BIN $49.99 or BO


I'm impressed you knew that. It's not very common knowledge.


----------



## Spin Evans

You may need a bit of Venetian shoe creme here.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Very nice double breasted blazer here, well rounded wardrobe should have one.


----------



## wacolo

firedancer said:


> I'm impressed you knew that. It's not very common knowledge.


I only half as dumb as I look :biggrin2:.



Spin Evans said:


> You may need a bit of Venetian shoe creme here.


Awesome. I would plant herbs in it and put it in my kitchen window.


----------



## sskim3

Came across this and found it interesting. A blue Harris Tweed.


----------



## Reuben

*Anybody looking for patchwork tweeds? 40R, 41R, 42R*

Dang it, Etsy! Nevermind then. I need to pay more attention.


----------



## straw sandals

A haiku:

Those buttons, buttons,
buttons on the left hand side!
Those are ladies' coats.


----------



## Spin Evans

The infamous "See No Evil, Hear No Evil, Speak No Evil, *Do* No Evil" tie from J Press.

Let's just say the last monkey is too busy to cover his face.


----------



## wacolo

Orvis Shawl Cardigan Large $39.00


----------



## Joey Kendrick

straw sandals said:


> A haiku:
> 
> Those buttons, buttons,
> buttons on the left hand side!
> Those are ladies' coats.


 I noticed that too, but upon closer inspection (the picture of the jacket laying open) one can see it is, in fact, a correctly-buttoning men's jacket. The photographer simply laid it out to look presentable, and said photographer must not be as much of a style dork as we are.


----------



## Reuben

Joey Kendrick said:


> I noticed that too, but upon closer inspection (the picture of the jacket laying open) one can see it is, in fact, a correctly-buttoning men's jacket. The photographer simply laid it out to look presentable, and said photographer must not be as much of a style dork as we are.


That was directed at me, I removed the lady's jackets so no one would make the mistake of buying them.


----------



## Tilton

sskim3 said:


> Came across this and found it interesting. A blue Harris Tweed.


Gorge at nipple-level!


----------



## straw sandals

FWIW, Reuben, I appreciate the spirit of your post. If you find more patchwork tweeds, please share! I would love something like this (for less than $350, of course):


----------



## Joey Kendrick

Reuben said:


> That was directed at me, I removed the lady's jackets so no one would make the mistake of buying them.


 My mistake!


----------



## drlivingston

Extremely nice 38R US Navy pea coat with pewter eagle buttons from 1974-1984


----------



## WillBarrett

I've got a plethora of items for sale.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mattcrash/...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Black watch dinner jacket, cashmere sweaters, etc. etc.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

It's ridiculous, but I just bought this. :icon_smile:



Spin Evans said:


> You may need a bit of Venetian shoe creme here.


----------



## Sgpearl

EastVillageTrad said:


> Very nice double breasted blazer here, well rounded wardrobe should have one.


That's a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece. Great find! Wish I could buy it, but my wife would kill me. Seriously. And I don't have enough closet space left to hide it now, trot it out later, and say, "This? I've had this for years." :smile:


----------



## Reuben

Watch the WIWT thread, then.  Also, my tailor's talking of hiring fashion merchandizing students to stitch together patchworks for cheap and then cutting pants and vests from them. If it ever gets off the ground, I'll certainly be buying something for myself and offer to proxy for others.



straw sandals said:


> FWIW, Reuben, I appreciate the spirit of your post. If you find more patchwork tweeds, please share! I would love something like this (for less than $350, of course):


----------



## drlivingston

Typhoid_Jones said:


> It's ridiculous, but I just bought this. :icon_smile:


I thought about it, but I was scared of how it might look now. Assuming the date on that picture is correct, it has aged another decade since then. It will still be an awesome conversation / background piece.


----------



## Reuben

Can I assume this'll start showing up in the background of the photos for your Etsy and eBay shops?



Typhoid_Jones said:


> It's ridiculous, but I just bought this. :icon_smile:


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

It's a possibility, lol. I was actually thinking about re-habbing it and putting on a shelf. My apartment is like Sanford & Son except with vintage clothing.



drlivingston said:


> I thought about it, but I was scared of how it might look now. Assuming the date on that picture is correct, it has aged another decade since then. It will still be an awesome conversation / background piece.





Reuben said:


> Can I assume this'll start showing up in the background of the photos for your Etsy and eBay shops?


----------



## Reuben

Typhoid_Jones said:


> It's a possibility, lol. I was actually thinking about re-habbing it and putting on a shelf. My apartment is like Sanford & Son except with vintage clothing.


I swear, if you, TweedyDon, DrLivingston, and CMDC (maybe one or two others I've forgotten) put together an exhibit, I would be willing to drive quite a distance to visit.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> I swear, if you, TweedyDon, DrLivingston, and CMDC (maybe one or two others I've forgotten) put together an exhibit, I would be willing to drive quite a distance to visit.


If you add TweedyDon, "We are going to need a bigger boat!"


----------



## Spin Evans

Typhoid_Jones said:


> It's ridiculous, but I just bought this. :icon_smile:


Haha, glad I could help. Be sure to post pics of the rehab!

Searching for Brooks Brothers in other categories is usually pretty intriguing.


----------



## ballmouse

McGeorge for Maus & Hoffman Navy Cashmere Cardigan for size 44


----------



## straw sandals

Two tweeds for the Yale Coop, both around a 42:

$24 BIN!:



Harris tweed. $40 and six days left:


----------



## van_veen

*SUMMER J Press Beige Cotton Seersucker Vtg 38 S Mens Sport Coat Blazer*

For the slimmer trads out there.

Still got a few months to lose the christmas kilo's gents.

If you are a 38 to 41 S in jacket size you need to have a look at this guys stuff....he has some beautiful blazers all great 3/2 roll and patch pocket stuff from J.Press, Ralph Lauren and BB in tweeds, linens etc all starting bids are at $4.99

The main reason I am posting this here (other than benevolence on my part) is that the [email protected]#$%%D doesn't ship to Australia!!!!!!

Maybe he thinks we are ALL descended from convicts!

Bidding is only at $4.99 but still 9 days to run ic12337:


----------



## wacolo

van_veen said:


> *SUMMER J Press Beige Cotton Seersucker Vtg 38 S Mens Sport Coat Blazer*
> 
> The main reason I am posting this here (other than benevolence on my part) is that the [email protected]#$%%D doesn't ship to Australia!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe he thinks we are ALL descended from convicts!


He is a long time member and seller on the forums. I think mostly on SF these days. You should send him a PM and ask him if you can work something out.

And FWIW I have about 3500 transactions on Ebay and stopped selling international long ago. Not from any kind of xenophobia, but generally it was too much of a hassle if something went wrong. Ebay is such a first rate PITA these days it is one less thing to have to bother with.


----------



## Spin Evans

van_veen said:


> *SUMMER J Press Beige Cotton Seersucker Vtg 38 S Mens Sport Coat Blazer*
> 
> For the slimmer trads out there.
> 
> Still got a few months to lose the christmas kilo's gents.
> 
> If you are a 38 to 41 S in jacket size you need to have a look at this guys stuff....he has some beautiful blazers all great 3/2 roll and patch pocket stuff from J.Press, Ralph Lauren and BB in tweeds, linens etc all starting bids are at $4.99
> 
> The main reason I am posting this here (other than benevolence on my part) is that the [email protected]#$%%D doesn't ship to Australia!!!!!!
> 
> Maybe he thinks we are ALL descended from convicts!
> 
> Bidding is only at $4.99 but still 9 days to run ic12337:


Grrr, ain't a good enough reason to blow my spot!  I have a love-love-love-hate relationship with this thread sometimes. :smile:


----------



## Orgetorix

Spin Evans said:


> Grrr, ain't a good enough reason to blow my spot!  I have a love-love-love-hate relationship with this thread sometimes. :smile:


The seller is a forum member. Nobody has "blown" any secrets.


----------



## Spin Evans

Orgetorix said:


> The seller is a forum member. Nobody has "blown" any secrets.


Just a bit of hyperbole. I don't _think_ I really believed that a J. Press seersucker jacket in that size would remain at $5 for the next nine days. :rolleyes2:

Here's a pink and green needlepoint belt of whales. Oh, and also menorahs.

Brooksgate red/white seersucker popover, large (BIN $16).


----------



## dkoernert

Spin Evans said:


> Brooksgate red/white seersucker popover, large (BIN $16).


Back off people!


----------



## van_veen

@ wacolo cheers I may give him a bell.

@ spin oooops :redface:

I thought he may well be a member here.
Its all tongue in cheek anyway with my comments.
I used to sell on a small commercial scale from Thailand internationally on ebay and I am all too well aware of the pitfalls and BS that goes with that.
The seller shouldn't have any problems shifting his gear in the US anyway.
As far as the convict thing goes my mothers side of the family unluckily got a free passage down here courtesy of King George.........
Not for non payment of any outstanding trad tailoring I am happy to report.


----------



## Reuben

Those of you that like patchwork, this is for you. Those of you who don't, you may want to avert your eyes now:

*34x32 Patchwork Tweed Trousers*










*Patchwork tweed sportscoat, ~39R:*










*32x30 Patchwork pants of various fabrics*


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Those are, without a doubt, some of the most GTH of all the GTH that ever GTHed.


----------



## gamma68

You have a strong constitution, Reuben.


----------



## Reuben

You know, those first two could _almost_ make a suit . . . .


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

I actually thought they were a suit and the seller was selling them separately, lol.



Reuben said:


> You know, those first two could _almost_ make a suit . . . .


----------



## Reuben

*Alden Cigar shell cordovan longwings for cheap!*

*Alden longwings in Cigar shell, size 10.5 B/D Barrie last, $35 with 1.5 hours left!*










Edit: Is that cigar? For some reason, I thought cigar was a little lighter in color.


----------



## Reuben

Same seller as above, not nearly as low a price but still a beautiful pair of shoes. Looks like he's getting rid of a lot of really nice shell cordovan:

10.5 AA/B Nettleton Whiskey-ish shell, ~$130 with ~2 hours left


----------



## Reuben

*Freeman Bootmaker guild pebblegrain single monkstrap, 9D $35+$12.95 OBO
* Not usually a huge fan of buckle-shoes, and these look pretty rough, but there's something about these that call to me. For $35 OBO I'd take a chance on these if they were in my size, maybe have dainite soles put on them?










*10.5E Chocolate Suede split-toe Allen Edmonds, $28.70 shipped, BIN
*Seems like a good deal to me and the sole looks like it's in good condition.










Let me know if I should leave the pictures off next time.


----------



## Dmontez

Reuben said:


> *Alden longwings in Cigar shell, size 10.5 B/D Barrie last, $35 with 1.5 hours left!*
> 
> Edit: Is that cigar? For some reason, I thought cigar was a little lighter in color.


I can't believe I missed this they sold for 56.00!


----------



## wacolo

Plaid Sack Dinner Jacket ~42 BIN $99.00 or BO

BB Poplin Suit 40S BIN $19.99


Two Pair of Made In USA PRL Penny Loafers 8.5 & 9.5 BIN $35.00


----------



## Dr. D

I'm not sure that those "cigar" longwings are cigar or are even Aldens at all.

They have a pretty big vertical "cut" line running down the outside of both shoes around where the ankle would be. I think this is something that vintage Nettleons might have, but certainly not Aldens. I am fairly certain they are not Aldens at all- the back is smooth with no broguing and that is very different from Alden's longwing pattern as well. And if you notice the seller was careful not to mention Alden in the ad, just "barrie last." And I don't think they are cigar either - I would bet they are color 8 that has aged into a nice brown color over 30 years. Nice shoes but not worth the premium Alden cigar longwings would bring.

Similarly, the Nettletons he also sold are nowhere close to whiskey in color. Again, they are likely burgundy shell that has aged and lightened a little.


----------



## Reuben

Dr. D said:


> I'm not sure that those "cigar" longwings are cigar or are even Aldens at all.
> 
> They have a pretty big vertical "cut" line running down the outside of both shoes around where the ankle would be. I think this is something that vintage Nettleons might have, but certainly not Aldens. I am fairly certain they are not Aldens at all- the back is smooth with no broguing and that is very different from Alden's longwing pattern as well. And if you notice the seller was careful not to mention Alden in the ad, just "barrie last." And I don't think they are cigar either - I would bet they are color 8 that has aged into a nice brown color over 30 years. Nice shoes but not worth the premium Alden cigar longwings would bring.
> 
> Similarly, the Nettletons he also sold are nowhere close to whiskey in color. Again, they are likely burgundy shell that has aged and lightened a little.


Thanks for sharing, that's all good information to have. I'll be more careful next time I share. He'd definitely had me fooled with the first pair into thinking they were Aldens. I've got no excuse for why I thought those Nettletons were "whiskey-ish", I'll just chalk that one up to needing my afternoon cup of coffee.


----------



## Dr. D

Here is the back of an Alden longwing, which is very different than the one from that auction:



That would have been a great deal, but ebay can be ruthless. It's good that you posted them Reuben - it's serves as a good reminder to ask for additional photos (the writing inside the shoe would give it away as well) before you commit to a big deal. With vintage stuff you have to do a little homework sometimes to make sure you don't get burned. We've all been there...


----------



## Reuben

*
*Little short, little wide, little ugly, but seems like a pretty fun tie for a college kid or a bartender. Features brands owned by Brown-Forman, like Jack Daniels, Southern Comfort and Canadian Club.


----------



## dport86

Dr. D said:


> Here is the back of an Alden longwing, which is very different than the one from that auction:
> 
> That would have been a great deal, but ebay can be ruthless. It's good that you posted them Reuben - it's serves as a good reminder to ask for additional photos (the writing inside the shoe would give it away as well) before you commit to a big deal. With vintage stuff you have to do a little homework sometimes to make sure you don't get burned. We've all been there...


I always try to send a polite message to correct wildly inaccurate listings. Sometimes the seller is grateful to correct but often I get no reply or even an aggressively defiant message defending the original listing. Even after pointing out that the model number is incorrect for the claimed Alden shoe.

It seems that sellers are happy to steal whatever identifier they find on high priced retail items (shell cordovan, whiskey, horween and alden being prime offenders).

Please be careful out there.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Dmontez said:


> I can't believe I missed this they sold for 56.00!


You're not the only one!


----------



## Lord Elgin

Dr. D said:


> I'm not sure that those "cigar" longwings are cigar or are even Aldens at all.
> .


My very first post here and hoping not to begin by giving a false testimony, but to me those look like Hanover L.B. Sheppards. I read somewhere that the shells in that line were actually made by Alden (why would they?) I have a pair and compared my shoe vs. pics in the original listing and at least the design is same, including the vertical cut. But I'm in the very, very beginning of my education in this field and could have missed some identifiers.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

35x32 PRL embroidered seersucker pants

44R BB plaid 3/2 sack

Possibly men's sz 9 PRL crocogator tassel loafers

please feel welcome to check out my listings and PM me if you see anything you like
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=dadonthemove1981&_sop=10


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

A couple pairs of sz 32 PRL swim trunks that are too small for me but I would really like to have


----------



## WillBarrett

2 Hours Left;

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mattcrash/...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## ballmouse

NWT Vintage Eddie Bauer shetland size small


----------



## Dr. D

36W blackwatch flannels for $28 plus shipping


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

41R HF camel hair jacket "Canterbury" model

PM me if you're interested. Free shipping for forum members


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

BB tie rack


Sz 36 PRL shooting shetland


----------



## Reuben

NIB sizes 7-12 White/off-white suede Bostonians, $38.24 shipped. Not the best quality, but new, lots of sizes, and a decent return policy:


----------



## Reuben

44L Seersucker half norfolk, flapped pockets, $110:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/129391...ch_type=vintage&ga_facet=vintage/clothing/men


----------



## Spin Evans

^^ That almost looks like a 2/1 roll lapel.

BB 39ish 3/2 roll, sack camel hair sport coat, with patch pockets. BIN...$20. Note sleeve line and post below!


----------



## Dr. D

Spin Evans said:


> BB 39ish 3/2 roll, sack camel hair sport coat, with patch pockets. BIN...$20.


Be very careful here - the sleeves have been lengthened and it shows quite visibly. I wouldn't buy this one unless you plan to bring them in again to 23-22.5 or so.










In my experience, used camel hair stuff is really tricky and not worth the risk. In addition to showing wear like this, I have found that jackets that look fine before being sent to the cleaners always come back with many holes or thin spots afterwards. Dry cleaning really opens up a lot of problems that didn't seem to be there before. And reportedly camel hair is the favored food of clothes moths as well so it is just asking for trouble. On the other hand, I have a camel jacket I bought new in the early 90s and it is in perfect shape so they can be managed if you purchase them new and take care of them.


----------



## CMDC

Buy this and you can open your own branch of JPress. They don't have to be shutting down stores. Expansion!!!


----------



## Steve Smith

Reuben said:


> NIB sizes 7-12 White/off-white suede Bostonians, $38.24 shipped. Not the best quality, but new, lots of sizes, and a decent return policy:


This is a screaming good deal.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 listings this week...*

Are these!

ENDING TONIGHT:

UNWORN INVERTERE newton abbot england GRAY WOOL COAT 40 us ALPACA LINED


RARE $415 FILSON usa GREEN WOOL DOUBLE MACKINAW COAT 42 us or L superb cond [actually 320 forest cruiser]


RARE INVERTERE newton abbot England 4 CHIPP nyc RED LINED COTTON COAT 42 us or L


NORMAN HILTON usa BURLY TWEED raglan sleeve TOP COAT 40 us or L XL


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER brooksblend 46 us 56 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE SACK TWEED COAT 46 us 56 eu


also in 46L:

Also:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY FLANNEL 3pc SACK SUIT 42 S us 52c eu ivy prep

Find all these and many more here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC said:


> Buy this and you can open your own branch of JPress. They don't have to be shutting down stores. Expansion!!!


I don't need that, but I want it.


----------



## Barnavelt

CMDC said:


> Buy this and you can open your own branch of JPress. They don't have to be shutting down stores. Expansion!!!


The seller posted a link for this sale over on another forum; certainly a super-cool piece of history, and IIRC he said it was _gratis_ from a workman when the store was being dismantled. How cool would that look hung on the wall of a walk-in closet, maybe with some nice recessed lighting... That asking price has to be the max one could reasonably expect to get, in my opinion at least. Of course the value is whatever someone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## ballmouse

For the larger trads here.


----------



## Dr. D

Here's an interesting Shaggy Dog. It's so old it has a numbered size (44) and is a color not seen in several years (pink):


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

11B shell tassels in good shape
https://www.etsy.com/listing/178110..._order=date_desc&ga_page=3&ga_search_type=all

39/40 PRL jacket
https://www.etsy.com/listing/160640..._order=date_desc&ga_page=3&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

11D C&J for PRL

36" Chest BB vest

9D C&J for PRL

Please check out my listings and PM me if you see anything you like
https://www.ebay.com/sch/dadonthemove1981/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## leisureclass

Dr. D said:


> Here's an interesting Shaggy Dog. It's so old it has a numbered size (44) and is a color not seen in several years (pink):


And saddle shoulders! Very interesting indeed, but sadly not my size


----------



## WillBarrett

Haggar Imperial Tweed 44L:



Black Watch Dinner Jacket 44R:



Woolrich Buffalo Plaid Workshirt:



J. Crew Sweater:



Burberry Dress Shirt:



PRL Cable Knit 100% Silk XL:


----------



## mcfrankshc

If anyone ever notice a 36 Short or 38 short (sometimes they are incorrectly labelled though) please be kind enough to let me know.


----------



## wacolo

mcfrankshc said:


> If anyone ever notice a 36 Short or 38 short (sometimes they are incorrectly labelled though) please be kind enough to let me know.


Suit or sport coat? Or both?


----------



## JackFlash

*Auctions end 2/16; thanks for looking!

*








(worn 5 times indoors!)









IMMACULATE Church's Custom Grade Darwin Black Loafer UK 8G (US 8.5E)


----------



## mcfrankshc

For us smaller gentlemen out here - 36R Scottish Harris Tweed Jacket


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 listings this week...*

Are these:

BONDS times square IVY LEAGUE 3b TWEED COAT 38 us 48 eu WILD DOT PRINT LINING


CLASSIC TRAD usa made OLIVE GREEN WORSTED SACK COAT 40 S us 50c eu


ABERCROMBIE & FITCH classic trad BLUE GREEN RED SACK plaid COAT 44L us 54L eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad NAVY BLUE flannel SACK BLAZER 38S us 48c eu ivy 


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GOLDEN FLEECE GRAY STRIPE SACK SUIT 44S us 54c eu 


Auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## mcfrankshc

Both. Thanks for the reply.



wacolo said:


> Suit or sport coat? Or both?


----------



## gamma68

This intriguing item may be of interest to someone.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/177538...ry&ga_ship_to=ZZ&ga_page=4&ga_search_type=all


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

9.5 D barrie last tan suede PTB's 


I've never exercised so much self control before


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 9.5 D barrie last tan suede PTB's
> 
> I've never exercised so much self control before


Why on earth would you want those ugly things?

Sorry, I was just trying to help persuade you not to buy them. They are actually SWEEEET!!


----------



## Spin Evans

I usually don't care for striped tweeds, but this one is stunning. 38R, from the real Abercrombie & Fitch. Ain't cheap at $129, but quite lovely.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*Walk-Over Suede Shoes 11.5 with Lug Sole*

One of mine...










(Auction starts at $0.01 and ends Feb 20, 2014 at 12:15:00 PST)


----------



## mcfrankshc

A hartmann briefcase in decent condition


----------



## dkoernert

Spamming my own auction here. I bought these hoping they'd fit but they are just a tad too small. Make me an offer, I want these gone. Feel free to make me an offer on any of my other stuff, I am trying to clear out my inventory to make room for an incoming baby.


----------



## Titus_A

If you are in need of size Large sport shirts, check these out.

And suit that it pains me to pass along instead of gobbling up.


----------



## mack11211

More items added!

All items close Sunday night 1o PM EST

GOLDEN AGE APPAREL ARTS esquire V8 #4 April May 1938 Paul Rand Laurence Fellowes


BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE OXFORD CLOTH SHIRT ocbd 15 34 us 38L eu


LOT OF TWO (2) BROOKS BROTHERS ocbd BLUE OXFORD SHIRTS 15.5 in 39 cm trad ivy


POLO ralph lauren usa RAGLAN SLEEVE CHECKED TWEED OVERCOAT sz M or L


NORMAN HILTON usa BURLY TWEED raglan sleeve TOP COAT 40 us or L XL


Auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html



mack11211 said:


> Are these:
> 
> BONDS times square IVY LEAGUE 3b TWEED COAT 38 us 48 eu WILD DOT PRINT LINING
> 
> 
> CLASSIC TRAD usa made OLIVE GREEN WORSTED SACK COAT 40 S us 50c eu
> 
> 
> ABERCROMBIE & FITCH classic trad BLUE GREEN RED SACK plaid COAT 44L us 54L eu
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad NAVY BLUE flannel SACK BLAZER 38S us 48c eu ivy
> 
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GOLDEN FLEECE GRAY STRIPE SACK SUIT 44S us 54c eu
> 
> 
> Auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST.
> 
> Find them all here:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## CMDC

Major price drop...



CMDC said:


> Buy this and you can open your own branch of JPress. They don't have to be shutting down stores. Expansion!!!


----------



## van_veen

Saw this nice 40 S Norman Hilton Navy wool Blazer ...super cheap.


----------



## AshScache

CMDC said:


> Major price drop...


It's a shame, if I had the space for this, it would be hanging in my study, American Pickers-style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Archie Brown & Son plaid tartan sportcoat...cheap


----------



## Odradek

Not really sure how trad this is, but it is quite cool, and the more I look at it the more I wish it was my size.



> Bespoke Houndstooth Jacket
> 
> Tailored for the English pop singer Frankie Vaughan by Max Freeman of Leeds.
> 
> Bespoke, but roughly works out to a 44R
> 
> Double vent
> Slanted hacking pockets
> Ticket pocket
> Two inside pockets
> Half canvassed












Also re-listing these shoes due to a non-paying, non-communicating auction winner.


----------



## gamma68

Sweet vintage tweed Norfolk jacket. Looks like it has a cool lining.


----------



## Spin Evans

40R Huntington Austrian Loden (Wool/Alpaca) 3/2 Sack. Patch pockets, hook vent, the works. $55.
The nap and color of this looks _perfect_.


----------



## CMDC

Spin Evans said:


> 40R Huntington Austrian Loden (Wool/Alpaca) 3/2 Sack. Patch pockets, hook vent, the works. $55.
> The nap and color of this looks _perfect_.


Nothing to see here. Please move along. Move along. It won't fit you.


----------



## WillBarrett

Allen Edmonds chestnut calfskin belt with silver buckle. Size 32.




PRL Tweed in 39R.




Filson Moleskin Vest.



Flusser Cashmere in Medium.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

(Line deleted at posters request--Sarge)

43R BB yellow seersucker 3/2 roll

and a plug for my own listings. PM me if you see anything you like 
https://www.ebay.com/sch/dadonthemove1981/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

CMDC said:


> Nothing to see here. Please move along. Move along. It won't fit you.


Unfortunately, you're right. It won't fit. Alas!


----------



## danielm

Spin Evans said:


> 40R Huntington Austrian Loden (Wool/Alpaca) 3/2 Sack. Patch pockets, hook vent, the works. $55.
> The nap and color of this looks _perfect_.


It is indeed exquisite (my listing, and it kills me that it isn't my size)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkoernert

https://www.ebay.com/usr/aspenjewelryco

Dirt cheap NATO and Zulu straps in many colors/sizes. I ordered a bunch over the weekend, hopefully they are decent.


----------



## gamma68

If this jacket fit me, I'd be ALL OVER IT. Love those pockets.

The seller tells me the button holes need to be re-sewn, as does the bottom hem at the interior. Shoulders are 19"

Junex Harris Tweed blazer, 40R


----------



## Vector Sum

Reuben said:


> NIB sizes 7-12 White/off-white suede Bostonians, $38.24 shipped. Not the best quality, but new, lots of sizes, and a decent return policy:


I got a pair of these. The quality is fine for what it is, a summer casual shoe. The leather is on the thin side. Be advised though, rather than off-white, the color is actually stone. The color is still light enough for my purposes, so I'm okay with it.


----------



## CMDC

Pretty sure these are unmarked shell. Alden #8 tassel loafers. 10 B/D $90 BIN


----------



## van_veen

Beautiful shoes...waay too big for me ....bidding starting at $59

Outstanding vintage shell cordovan Hanover LB.Sheppard plain toe blucher sole 10 D!!! Thes beauties are in great condition both uppers and soles/heels. The uppers have an amazing patina and are nicely broken in with no major issues (see pics). There are a few nicks on the back of the apron (see pic). They have been newly resoled and reheeled. I will be happy to answer anyquestions or add photos. I will ship to most countreis for $28.00 but i do not ship everywhere so plese ask before bidding.


----------



## Dr. D

CMDC said:


> Pretty sure these are unmarked shell. Alden #8 tassel loafers. 10 B/D $90 BIN


These are absolutely shell cordovan - model 563 is color 8 on the aberdeen last.


----------



## Sgpearl

dkoernert said:


> https://www.ebay.com/usr/aspenjewelryco
> 
> Dirt cheap NATO and Zulu straps in many colors/sizes. I ordered a bunch over the weekend, hopefully they are decent.


Let us know how they are when you get them!


----------



## dkoernert

Sgpearl said:


> Let us know how they are when you get them!


Got 4 of them yesterday, they seem pretty darn nice for the price. The buckles and loops are solid, the fabric is nice and thick, and they are plenty long for any wrist (I have to loop mine back under). My only complaint is that the fabric seems to be glued together rather than stitched to secure the buckle. I checked some of my other straps and it seems this practice is fairly common anyway. Ill try to get some pics up later.


----------



## Sgpearl

Currently $28.90 with no bids. Ends in two days.


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

10.5D Brown (supposedly) Shell Cordovan Allen Edmonds. No bids yet, 6 days left, starting at 0.99 w/ no reserve. Someone could get a steal here.

If I had anything left in my shoe budget it might be me.


----------



## rowanlane

Enrique Shockwave said:


> 10.5D Brown (supposedly) Shell Cordovan Allen Edmonds. No bids yet, 6 days left, starting at 0.99 w/ no reserve. Someone could get a steal here.
> 
> If I had anything left in my shoe budget it might be me.


And after 12 bids at 100.00


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I'm not really one to plug my own listings here, but I've got a nice currently at $.99 with about 24 hrs to go. No reserve.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

A few of my own listings for everyones considerations
PM me if you see anything you like. and of course free shipping for trads










40L Burberry Balmacaan w/ Liner










40R Southwick summer jacket










40x28 BB charcoal flannels










44R / 40W Southwick 3/2 Sack










38x28 BB Navy pleated slacks










8.5W Belgians in black suede


----------



## Kreiger

Vintage Shopping Guide/Map, Andover, MA.


----------



## drlivingston

Brooks Brothers 43R Navy W/ Pinstripe 2-Piece Suit currently at $0.99 with less than two hours left! :icon_smile:


----------



## ballmouse

56% Linen 44% Cotton Argyle Sweater in size 42. Made in Scotland.


----------



## gamma68

Nice looking jacket dated 1961 with three patch pockets:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

42R BB tuxedo (same seller has a 42R navy poplin)


----------



## firedancer

DoghouseReilly said:


> I'm not really one to plug my own listings here, but I've got a nice currently at $.99 with about 24 hrs to go. No reserve.


Wow! 
There is an argument for a higher starting price right there!

Did someone just get an Oxxford tux for $10 shipped? Notch lapels notwithstanding.


----------



## CMDC

Awesome Corbin tartan 3/2 sack. 44R. Not cheap but if in my size I'd be seriously tempted...


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> Awesome Corbin tartan 3/2 sack. 44R. Not cheap but if in my size I'd be seriously tempted...


The same seller also has a very nice Fox Knapp Toggle Coat that is beautiful for $49 BIN.


----------



## drlivingston

Shameless plug for my own listing... very nice 44L Oxxford Mansion black/white houndstooth suit. 2 days left and currently at $1.25.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> The same seller also has a very nice Fox Knapp Toggle Coat that is beautiful for $49 BIN.


I am a 46L, not a 46R or a 44R. When I try to wear smaller sizes I look like Peewee Herman. I must be strong and resist the temptation to buy things that I know will not fit . . .

Also, that entire store is gold. Y'all should check it out.


----------



## CMDC

^Jerry Garcia ties currently bidding higher than an Oxxford suit. I give up.


----------



## drlivingston

CMDC said:


> ^Jerry Garcia ties currently bidding higher than an Oxxford suit. I give up.


LMAO!! I was waiting on that!
(and I still have about 50 NWT Garcias that are waiting to be listed... Those things are almost pure profit!)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Reuben said:


> Also, that entire store is gold. Y'all should check it out.


Some beautiful items, but, yikes at some of those prices...


----------



## Spin Evans

For the smaller folks: Youth 18 (supposedly close to a 36S) RL Rust Cord 3/2 jacket.


----------



## sskim3

Interesting find. Guy has tons of ties. It's almost like thrifting going thru brands because he has so many. A lot of interesting stuff for $4 or less. Grabbed a few myself a few weeks ago.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&LH_BIN=1&_ssn=noveltie_guru&rt=nc


----------



## CMDC

Spin Evans said:


> 40R Huntington Austrian Loden (Wool/Alpaca) 3/2 Sack. Patch pockets, hook vent, the works. $55.
> The nap and color of this looks _perfect_.


Many thanks to danielm. This came today and it's amazing. Like new condition. Perfect fit.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Oxxford 42R polo coat in navy blue "emperor cashmere": . Some moth nibbles, but, hey, for an overcoat that probably cost upwards of $3,000.00 originally, not so bad. I'd wear it.


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> Many thanks to danielm. This came today and it's amazing. Like new condition. Perfect fit.


I knew you'd be all over that jacket, CMDC! Enjoy it.


----------



## Spin Evans

CMDC said:


> Many thanks to danielm. This came today and it's amazing. Like new condition. Perfect fit.


You better post a pic of that on the WAYWT thread!


----------



## Fiddlermatt

sskim3 said:


> Interesting find. Guy has tons of ties. It's almost like thrifting going thru brands because he has so many. A lot of interesting stuff for $4 or less. Grabbed a few myself a few weeks ago.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&LH_BIN=1&_ssn=noveltie_guru&rt=nc


I got a Talbott BOC paisley from him. Shipped next day and the tie was in good shape.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

_Hardly_ a spoiler, with nine days left, but surely somebody here is will to swallow their pride and admit that, yeah, a boy's size 20 might just work for them?


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

CMDC said:


> Many thanks to danielm. This came today and it's amazing. Like new condition. Perfect fit.


I can't even put into words how jealous I am


----------



## drlivingston

So, a couple of weeks ago, I sell a BB navy blazer with GF buttons for $8.50 plus shipping (there were a few pre-disclosed issues with the lining). The buyer didn't like the fit and sent it back. I relisted it and it didn't even receive a $.99 bid. Anyway, I decide to remove the buttons and just list them. The buttons sold for $21.50.... go figure.


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> So, a couple of weeks ago, I sell a BB navy blazer with GF buttons for $8.50 plus shipping (there were a few pre-disclosed issues with the lining). The buyer didn't like the fit and sent it back. I relisted it and it didn't even receive a $.99 bid. Anyway, I decide to remove the buttons and just list them. The buttons sold for $21.50.... go figure.


you can order the Golden Fleece buttons through any BB retail store for 12 bucks, maybe 15.00...


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> you can order the Golden Fleece buttons through any BB retail store for 12 bucks, maybe 15.00...


Shhhhhh!!! I am listing another set this weekend.


----------



## Spin Evans

Are they really that cheap at retail? That's one thing that you are practically guaranteed a profit on if you start bidding ~$8-$10. I've had to buy a couple sets (yet I am still two sleeve buttons short) and they routinely sell for around twenty. All the BIN listings start at $40.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

42R PRL Bottle Green Smoking Jacket










This is my listing, so please PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Barnavelt

Embroidered RL pants in 34/30 2 bids


----------



## drlivingston

Look at these two ebay listings for Allen Edmonds 8.5D Park Avenues. I think two pairs were mismatched (notice the soles)... lol


----------



## Spin Evans

Argyle & Sutherland repp stripe vest, 44.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/181101...er=date_desc&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## mack11211

*BB OCBDs, Apparel Arts*

Among my listings this week:

BROOKS BROTHERS MAKERS classic trad BLUE OXFORD CLOTH SHIRT ocbd 15 34 us 38L eu


also
LOT OF TWO (2) BROOKS BROTHERS ocbd BLUE OXFORD SHIRTS 15.5 in 39 cm trad ivy

Also

GOLDEN AGE APPAREL ARTS esquire V3 #4 Winter 1933 Laurence Fellowes


Auctions close TONIGHT, Sunday night, at 10 PM EST.

Find even more trad items here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## dkoernert

Selling my LLB field watch with 4 NATO straps. If you're interested, make an offer and let me know you are an AAAC member.


----------



## Barnavelt

Orvis GTH "Patch Pique" polo shirt. I haven't seen this one before.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*Cable Car Clothiers Ties*

A few of mine from Cable Car Clothiers:



















Auctions start at $0.99 and end Sunday, March 9, 2014.

FREE SHIPPING AND TRACKING


----------



## plupy

Honest to goodness truly Holy Grail LL Bean boots here, in a style you haven't seen in 35 years -- and they're never worn! Ignore the GTH pricing & make an offer if interested -- special consideration for Ask Andyites.



Also, vintage Levi 505s from the eighties, 32 x 30, extra clean and priced below market. Friends of Andy get half off shipping...


----------



## Dmontez

This really bums me out.. The only whiskey shell I've seen in a while and they are asking 800 for them!

https://bit.ly/NvOhr7


----------



## sskim3

Beautiful Coat - just too long for me so aint gonna bid
CHEST: 42" 
SHOULDERS ACROSS BACK: 18 1/4" 
SLEEVES FROM SHOULDER TO CUFF: 25 1/2" ( to let 1 3/4" ) 
LENGTH FROM TOP OF COLLAR: 33 " LENGTH FROM BASE OF COLLAR: 31 3/4"


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*McGeorge of Scotland Shetland Sweater*

One of mine:










McGeorge of Scotland
Shetland Sweater
Made in Scotland
Size: Large

(Buy It Now)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 42R PRL Bottle Green Smoking Jacket


Make me an offer!


----------



## Stolz

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Make me an offer!


There is an exchange thread for this. These are for nice ebay finds you can't use yourself, not a thread to advertise your own ebay sales.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Stolz said:


> There is an exchange thread for this. These are for nice ebay finds you can't use yourself, not a thread to advertise your own ebay sales.


The exchange is for thrifted items. The smoking jacket for sale is an eBay'd item that turned out not to fit so I'm putting it back out there. And on top of that I've contributed a significant amount of spoilers in the past.

So next time you want to play Jr. Moderator and call me out, take a deep breath and shove it.


----------



## firedancer

Stolz said:


> There is an exchange thread for this. These are for nice ebay finds you can't use yourself, not a thread to advertise your own ebay sales.


Such a trouble maker Dieu!

The next time you link your auctions please be sure to make it a list of multiple auctions that takes up half the page!

Great Jacket BTW!


----------



## Dmontez

Crockett & Jones 8UK/9US shell cordovan, 288.00 or Best offer seems to be a pretty good deal to me.


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> So next time you want to play Jr. Moderator and call me out, take a deep breath and shove it.


Now where is that "booyah" emoticon??


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Now where is that "booyah" emoticon??


Don't think you're off the hook, either. I noticed that $1.25 Oxxford suit was a personal auction. Shame, shame.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Don't think you're off the hook, either. I noticed that $1.25 Oxxford suit was a personal auction. Shame, shame.


How about this 44L patch pocket Samuelsohn sitting at $11.75 with less than 4 hours left? :biggrin:


----------



## Stolz

Dieu et les Dames said:


> The exchange is for thrifted items. The smoking jacket for sale is an eBay'd item that turned out not to fit so I'm putting it back out there. And on top of that I've contributed a significant amount of spoilers in the past.
> 
> So next time you want to play Jr. Moderator and call me out, take a deep breath and shove it.


It doesn't take a mod to understand the point of a thread, and I'm tired of clicking on this one and having to scroll through people peddling their own mediocre to bad deals. If you want to keep doing it, as you implied, I'm not a moderator, I can't stop you. But on the off chance you and the others were doing it out of ignorance (of which I was doubtful, but hopeful) that won't be the case next time.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

There have been a lot more personal listings than spoilers lately. Its obvious that people need an easy way to list their trad auctions; what about another thread? "Member Trad eBay Auctions" or something like that. Thoughts?


----------



## Orgetorix

Stolz said:


> It doesn't take a mod to understand the point of a thread, and I'm tired of clicking on this one and having to scroll through people peddling their own mediocre to bad deals. If you want to keep doing it, as you implied, I'm not a moderator, I can't stop you. But on the off chance you and the others were doing it out of ignorance (of which I was doubtful, but hopeful) that won't be the case next time.


For someone who's been around less than two months, you're awfully sure of yourself. This thread has been used for members' auctions almost from the beginning.



DoghouseReilly said:


> There have been a lot more personal listings than spoilers lately. Its obvious that people need an easy way to list their trad auctions; what about another thread? "Member Trad eBay Auctions" or something like that. Thoughts?


There really is no good reason to separate the two. As long as people are confining themselves mostly to posting stuff that is more or less Trad, I don't care whether it's members' own auctions or stuff other people are selling. Splitting them out would be arbitrary and unnecessary.


----------



## Stolz

Orgetorix said:


> For someone who's been around less than two months, you're awfully sure of yourself. This thread has been used for members' auctions almost from the beginning.


Well it didn't take me the full two months to read the first post. But since you appear to be a slower reader I'll highlight the important part for you:



AlanC said:


> One ground rule: This is not the place for selling something yourself. Either use the Sales forum or the thrift exchange for that.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Orgetorix said:


> There really is no good reason to separate the two. As long as people are confining themselves mostly to posting stuff that is more or less Trad, I don't care whether it's members' own auctions or stuff other people are selling. Splitting them out would be arbitrary and unnecessary.


I would not call a listing for a $300 smoking jacket a "spoiler". No offense to the poster. There's a difference between a spoiler, an undiscovered eBay gem at a low price, and just a member's auction. People watching this thread for spoilers have seen more of the latter in recent history.

I wouldn't lay into Stolz so hard. When I first started here, there were very few personal listings on this thread and definitely no "bumps". The complaints about personal auctions come up every few months and serve as a good reminder as to the original intention of this thread and the ground rules for posting your own listings; the only rule being that you mention that its your auction. That rule hasn't been observed so strictly in recent times.


----------



## Steve Smith

Vintage Florsheim Spectator Tassel Loafers, 12D, $69.99. Sort of terrible and sort of awesome, although I am leaning toward awesome.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> There really is no good reason to separate the two. As long as people are confining themselves mostly to posting stuff that is more or less Trad, I don't care whether it's members' own auctions or stuff other people are selling. Splitting them out would be arbitrary and unnecessary.


^^ X 1000! All joking aside, Org has succinctly summed up the spirit AND purpose of this thread. I acquire many things that I list on eBay instead of the exchange. I start ALL of my auctions at $.99. Many of them qualify for "trad spoilers". I have sold many Harris Tweed jackets in the past couple of weeks on eBay for less than $10. They were MY personal listings. I finally posted a link to one of them on THIS VERY THREAD and it sold for over $30. I increased my sale price and someone got a heck of a nice jacket for less than 10% of retail. THAT is what we are trying to do. People don't have time to surf eBay for hours to find their sartorial needs. We give them trad highlights to make their shopping efforts easier. Whether I post an item that is my own personal listing or just linking to a great piece that someone else is offering, I am still trying to benefit others. It is just that simple.


----------



## Dr. D

I agree that recently there seems to have been more people hyping their own auctions. The obvious example is Mack, but I think it's OK because he highlights the items that would be of particular interest to members of this forum - he's not spamming us with shouldery double breasted Italian suits, square toed shoes and Haggar slacks. Plus it is very clear that he is posting his own ads, which as DoghouseReilly mentions has not always been the case.

What irks me is posting links to live auctions. When I started here I understood there was a "gentlemen's rule" on this thread that we would only post buy-it-now finds or items that are extremely rare and noteworthy to trads. Some of us dig around and unearth some hidden gems that we would prefer to keep low profile, but they get outed here and all of a sudden the prices skyrocket. Lots of people lurk here and read this thread and the effect on the final price can be staggering - just look what happens when Put This On lists something in their roundup. Or the effects of the "is this shell?" thread - good luck getting a decent deal now.

In my opinion, if someone spends the time to dig around and find an auction for a pair of tartan flannels that were incorrectly listed, poorly photographed and hidden amongst the golf pants then they should gain the spoils of that search, not a lurker that happened to read this thread.


----------



## Barnavelt

Dr D your point about live auctions being posted NEVER occured to me, although in retrospect there are often occasions where members have been put off by someone listing a spoiler on which said member had bid. Anyway, your point is a good one and I will now keep that in mind before posting. I also will start looking under golf pants for tartan trousers.


----------



## Vector Sum

Dr. D said:


> In my opinion, if someone spends the time to dig around and find an auction for a pair of tartan flannels that were incorrectly listed, poorly photographed and hidden amongst the golf pants then they should gain the spoils of that search, not a lurker that happened to read this thread.


We had this debate here before about "outing" low-bid auctions. That was why the name of the thread was changed to "Ebay _Spoilers_" from what it was before. After a few remarkably complex work-arounds were considered to prevent "lurkers" from getting a bargain, the idea was dropped and it was accepted that every now and then someone was going to go "awwwww" when the auction he was hoping would go undiscovered got listed here.


----------



## Reuben

If this was my size, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

43S BB ivory DJ
https://www.etsy.com/listing/181767...age=0&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

1971 BB diary
https://www.etsy.com/listing/113748...age=0&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

20" chest? BB tuxedo


----------



## straw sandals

42R Chipp suit with a fantastic lining


----------



## dport86

Brooks Brothers Shell Full Strap Alden 8C--marked as calfskin and starting at 0.99 cents.


----------



## Dmontez

AE Randolph in shell 11d for a BIN of 149.00

https://bit.ly/1nwCANq


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 listings this week...*

Is this, closing TONIGHT at 11 (it was supposed to be 10, but...you know)

NORMAN HILTON usa GREEN HERRINGBONE TWEED sack COAT 38S us 48C eu ivy trad


Find more great trad listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## ballmouse

Beige deck shoes in size 10 (Alden modified last I believe)


----------



## Reuben

ballmouse said:


> Beige deck shoes in size 10 (Alden modified last I believe)


Little more information? Never heard of Alden doing a canvas shoe and the story seems interesting.


----------



## Reuben

, $39.99+shipping


----------



## ballmouse

Reuben said:


> Little more information? Never heard of Alden doing a canvas shoe and the story seems interesting.


https://www.selectism.com/2012/09/11/wakouwa-shoes-made-in-japan-designed-in-france/

Reproduction of the Sperry canvas oxfords by a Japanese company and a French designer.


----------



## Spin Evans

Lovely Harris Tweed lovat tweed from J Press, 40S. It seems newer (2-button, elbow patches), so you may want to ask whether the shoulders are padded.

Duck head blazer buttons from Ben Silver at a reasonable price ($14.50!)

3/2 tan linen sack from the _old _Banana Republic (22" P2P)


----------



## dport86

11B Alden for Brooks Brothers Tassel Loafers in #8 shell--$74.99 on Etsy:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/178110400/vintage-70s-leather-loafers-shoes-11-b?ref=shop_home_active_2


----------



## Dr. D

40L Brooks seersucker sack suit


----------



## ArtVandalay

Why do my legs have to be so bloody long? 



Dr. D said:


> 40L Brooks seersucker sack suit


----------



## drlivingston

Dr. D said:


> 40L Brooks seersucker sack suit


I hate to see someone button the top button of a beautiful 3/2 sack. It seems that the oddly contorted lapels would give evidence that something is not quite right.


----------



## red_shift

Nice looking blazer from a good seller, 21" chest, about a *42R*, starts at $40



I'd take these for $75 if I could cram my feet into them, $31.28 with no bids


----------



## Reuben

red_shift said:


> Nice looking blazer from a good seller, 21" chest, about a 44R, starts at $40
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take these for $75 if I could cram my feet into them, $31.28 with no bids


Constructive criticism? You're going to get a lot more interest in that beautiful tweed if you include measurements taken as shown here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/how-to-measure-a-jacket/


----------



## bigwordprof

^+1. A 21" chest measurement suggests that the garment is more like a size 39 or 40, not a 44 (even though it is tagged as such). A jacket will typically be a little bigger than the tagged chest size in order to fit comfortably, so maybe it's been altered or is mislabeled.


----------



## red_shift

bigwordprof said:


> ^+1. A 21" chest measurement suggests that the garment is more like a size 39 or 40, not a 44 (even though it is tagged as such). A jacket will always be a little bigger that the tagged chest size in order to fit comfortably.


Both you and Reuben are correct, I was passing it on as it won't fit for me but as always caveat emptor and check the measurements in the eBay listing. I updated my post to a 42R.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Price drop to $19.99 shipped. Fit is generous so it might work as an XL (check measurements in listing).



Fraser Tartan said:


> One of mine:
> ...
> McGeorge of Scotland
> Shetland Sweater
> Made in Scotland
> Size: Large
> 
> (Buy It Now)


----------



## straw sandals

Hey, I just bought these! The sizing is... strange. But I'm hopeful that they're my size. Thanks for the tip, ball mouse!



ballmouse said:


> Beige deck shoes in size 10 (Alden modified last I believe)


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> 3/2 tan linen sack from the _old _Banana Republic (22" P2P)


This one looks strangely familiar... :rolleyes2:


----------



## plupy

Just listed a great pair of Brooks Brothers Opera Pumps in Sz 7.5. I'll take half off shipping in USA - or ship free if you BIN for fellow Andyites ...


----------



## plupy

Just listed three pairs of vintage JOHN LOBB shoes from the same Estate. Size 7.5 and just ask about an Andy discount ...

https://tinyurl.com/jakelobb


----------



## Reuben

40L 3/2 Brooks brothers seersucker sack suit, $49.99 BIN:


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> 40R 3/2 Brooks brothers seersucker sack suit, $49.99 BIN:


Too bad the jacket was a long...for me anyway.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Too bad the jacket was a long...for me anyway.


You're right, fixed that.


----------



## Takai

plupy said:


> Just listed three pairs of vintage JOHN LOBB shoes from the same Estate. Size 7.5 and just ask about an Andy discount ...
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/jakelobb


I saw those last night, and they are beautiful, if only they were a touch bigger


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 225 listings this week...*

Are these:

BURBERRYS England CLASSIC NOVA CHECK TRENCH COAT 40 us or M


KEVIN & HOWLIN dublin ireland DONEGAL TWEED NORFOLK COAT 44 us 54 eu


CHIPP nyc CUSTOM bespoke GREEN BROWN CHECK COAT 40 us 50 eu w/ WILD LINING!


BROOKS BROTHERS trad MTM BLUE GRAY BARLEYCORN 3pc TWEED SUIT 44 us 54 eu


Auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Stolz

$100-$150 minimums are spoilers now?


----------



## drlivingston

Drake's Made in England tie. Minimum $.99 bid with 2 days left.


----------



## Sgpearl

What an ugly tie! I would never bid on such a thing, and no one else should either. Seriously. 

(Said with tongue firmly planted in cheek. I'm hoping to scare everyone off so I can buy this tie. I apologize sincerely for any misunderstanding that I caused.)


----------



## Spin Evans

Stolz said:


> $100-$150 minimums are spoilers now?


When they're for 3-piece blue tweeds and full Norfolks, then yes, I reckon they are.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Sgpearl said:


> What an ugly tie! I would never bid on such a thing, and no one else should either. Seriously.


I see your point. However, if someone needed a cheap "wedding" tie--you know, one of those silver ties that go with day-formal clothing--I suppose that this might work.


----------



## wacolo

and


----------



## 32rollandrock

Sgpearl said:


> What an ugly tie! I would never bid on such a thing, and no one else should either. Seriously.
> 
> (Said with tongue firmly planted in cheek. I'm hoping to scare everyone off so I can buy this tie. I apologize sincerely for any misunderstanding that I caused.)


It's not nearly so ugly as some of the stuff people have been posting on the thrift "brag" thread. If lapels are four inches or wider, for instance, it probably doesn't belong. I know I'm not perfect, having posted Doc Martens and stuff made of GoreTex on the exchange, but at least someone appreciates it enough to buy it from me. Seriously, some of the stuff that's showing up on the brag and exchange threads makes me want to vomit, and I suspect the brag thread is becoming another sales forum, which isn't good. As for the tie posted here, it likely makes a good knot, and that can make all the difference.


----------



## Spin Evans

Anyone ~16 x 32 and need a jump start on their OCBD collection? This seller is offering four lots of BB OCBDs: one set six that are regular fit ($150 BIN/BO), one set of six that are slim fit ($199/BO), one set of six that are regular fix 16.5 x 32 ($175 BIN/BO), and one set of three traditional fit ($75 BIN/BO). May be a member here, but I'm not good at remembering names.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/chacend/m.html?item=131143337666&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## leisureclass

Mr. An Affordable Wardrobe has two lovely overcoats up right now:



(I wish they fit me!)


----------



## Spin Evans

Mercer OCBD 16 x 34, $20:


----------



## Kaiko

I have a bunch of Polo Ralph Lauren by Corneliani suits up ending this Sunday! Don't miss out!

https://www.ebay.com/usr/wardroberenovations


----------



## chacend

Spin Evans said:


> Anyone ~16 x 32 and need a jump start on their OCBD collection? This seller is offering four lots of BB OCBDs: one set six that are regular fit ($150 BIN/BO), one set of six that are slim fit ($199/BO), one set of six that are regular fix 16.5 x 32 ($175 BIN/BO), and one set of three traditional fit ($75 BIN/BO). May be a member here, but I'm not good at remembering names.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/chacend/m.html?item=131143337666&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


These would be mine. Haven't been on here much lately. If you have any questions just shoot me a pm I'll sell of ebay as well. These would be the different stages of my weight loss and I'm "burning the ships" so to speak. No going back now.


----------



## drlivingston

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-u...h=item3f32560545&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562

Scroll down for some great Bills Khakis M2 shorts going for a very low minimum.

Beautiful Brooks Brothers Brooks Tweed 42R 3/2 Sack Shetland Wool Sport Coat (currently at $2.76 with less than 3 hours left!)


----------



## Reuben

Nice 3/2 glen check, blue overcheck, cashmere or cashmere/wool blend, approx 44L, $45 OBO

From the same now-defunct store as my patchwork tweed, and if the construction's held to the same standard, this is an absolute steal. According to the seller, the measurements are:

Chest 23"
waist 21.5"
shoulder 18.5"
length 34.5"
Sleeve 26"


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Medium BB Panama (Ecuador)


Medium BB straw hat (italy)


And a few of mine (please PM me for trad discount  )

8.5 W Belgian Shoes


40R / Large PRL black velvet smoking jacket


10.5 M Sperry white bucks


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 listings this week...*

Are these:

BURBERRYS England CLASSIC NOVA CHECK TRENCH COAT 40 us or M


GOLDEN AGE APPAREL ARTS esquire V2 #2 Spring 1933 Swatches! Prince of Wales!


POLO Ralph Lauren HEAVY GAUGE ORANGE COTTON SWEATER sz XL raglan sleeves


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad WASH n WEAR GRAY WORSTED sack SUIT 40R us 50 eu


All auctions end Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I'm sick of looking at these Belgians in the bottom of my closet
So, *I dropped the price to $99*


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Some of mine...










*Cable Car Clothiers Blue Striped Shirt*

Size: 15x33

New with Tag

($29.99)










*Brooks Brothers Seersucker Striped Shirt*

Size: Medium

($14.99)

Free shipping and tracking included.


----------



## Spin Evans

Alden tassle loafers (10C) BIN for $43 shipped. Have some fuzz under the tongue, but I went ahead and bought a pair. They are a half size larger than what I normally wear, so you might see these on the exchange if they don't fit.


----------



## WillBarrett

Polo University Club suit. 40R and 34x30. 

$49.99


----------



## Himself

BB pink OCBD 15.5x35 Traditonal fit:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/301130102241?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I'm looking for a 16x34 Slim...


----------



## gamma68

Brooks Brothers Half Norfolk, 38R, with leather logo buttons:



Oh, if only it were my size...


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Mine...










*Mercer & Sons 16.5x33 Blue OCBD*

**** SOLD ****


----------



## Reuben

Anyone looking for all-silk emblematic bow ties featuring cows, warthogs, hawks, spotted pigs, or lamas? $25 OBO shipped, and they accepted an offer of $20 from me: https://www.ebay.com/sch/Mens-Acces...rs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=sillydorsetdame&_sac=1


----------



## mhj

I got bought it. Just what I needed is another blue OCBD



Fraser Tartan said:


> Mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercer & Sons 16.5x33 Blue OCBD*


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Mine...










*Brooks Brothers 16.25x35.75 (16.5x36) White OCBD Shirt*

Vintage with unlined collar and six-button front placket. Slightly smaller than tagged due to probable slight shrinkage.

**** SOLD ****


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Listing says 40L but check the label.


----------



## SammyH

DoghouseReilly said:


> Listing says 40L but check the label.


It's very nice looking! Shoulder is only 17.5" - that's more like a 38/39. Shouldn't a 40 OVERCOAT be a bit larger than a 40 Jacket?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

SammyH said:


> It's very nice looking! Shoulder is only 17.5" - that's more like a 38/39. Shouldn't a 40 OVERCOAT be a bit larger than a 40 Jacket?


It's from 1961, so the shoulders are a bit narrower than today. Probably not much padding, either.


----------



## drlivingston

Set of 8 Penn State Alumni Association solid brass blazer buttons. Nice!!


----------



## Spin Evans

If you envy OCBD's mannequin pis statue tie, well, here's one that's BIN at $18. Poly, from JAB.


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> If you envy OCBD's mannequin pis statue tie, well, here's one that's BIN at $18. Poly, from JAB.


I don't know what is funnier... the urinating emblematic or the description of it being "pure polyester".


----------



## ytc

There are an obscene number of RL Yarmouth OCBDs on eBay for < $15...


----------



## 32rollandrock

ytc said:


> There are an obscene number of RL Yarmouth OCBDs on eBay for < $15...


There are an obscene number of RL Yarmouth OCBDs at most thrift stores I visit for < $5, which probably explains what you're seeing on eBay.


----------



## Ivygrad71

How did these slip past you gents?


----------



## rowanlane

Winter may be on it's way out, but you could still wear these pheasant embroidered cords next year
38x32


----------



## Dr. D

Ivygrad71 said:


> How did these slip past you gents?


I don't think those are the original Alden heels - check the nail pattern. If shoes have been used to the point where they have been resoled (or at the very least re-heeled) and then worn down again I wouldn't consider them to be a bargain at any price.


----------



## Spin Evans

When patchwork goes *bad*.


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> When patchwork goes *bad*.


Am I allowed to use the term "fugly" on this forum?


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> When patchwork goes *bad*.


I don't like it.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> I don't like it.


I had the same reaction and was wondering why--generally, I like stuff that jars. Then it hit me: This is the patchwork equivalent of make-believe grunge wear, the jeans with custom-made holes and frays and fade marks that we see every day on others and silently chuckle. A case of trying too hard.


----------



## Acme

*US $12.99*

*Buy It Now*

Free shipping





*US $16.00*

*Buy It Now*
*or Best offer*

Free shipping




*US $9.99*

0 bids

Free shipping


----------



## Acme

Wow, that Harvard Coop shirt disappeared while I was still editing. Was it one of you guys?


----------



## MDP

H. Freeman & Son Grey Pinstripe Suit -- 37 R


Looks like it might be a 3/2 roll as well.


----------



## ytc

Bill's M2 black watch plaid wool trousers brand new $25 currently


----------



## Spin Evans

^ Size 34 (dang!)

Alright, this doesn't really have full trad sensibilities, but it's a white whale for me, and is unfortunately too big. Unlined, unstructured, 3/2 roll light-colored linen jacket with patch pockets, size 44R. Expensive though. 

Back to the program.

3/2 Sack BB Madras jacket 38R. $40.


3/2.5 Sack RL Seersucker jacket size "medium." Currently one penny.


Be an awesome father by giving your child this Stegosaurus bow tie (Ben Silver):


----------



## Spin Evans

Forgive the moment of silliness, but I find this to be _hilarious._ https://www.etsy.com/listing/184239...er=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

That is hilarious. Not a single one spelled correctly. Must've been designed by someone from Duke.


----------



## Dr. D

Brooks peak lapel tuxedo for $30 shipped


----------



## wacolo

Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack 40 $19.99

Tattersall Waistcoat $5.99

Sebago Pennys USA 9D $9.99


----------



## zzdocxx

Wacolo you come up with such interesting items, unfortunately my size is not so common.

Is that you or Pat Metheny in your avatar?

Going to have to do some searching, I think I need some ties.


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

32rollandrock said:


> ^^
> 
> That is hilarious. Not a single one spelled correctly. Must've been designed by someone from Duke.


Might have been a Yalie, too. I notice "Yael" is conspicuously absent.


----------



## wacolo

zzdocxx said:


> Wacolo you come up with such interesting items, unfortunately my size is not so common.
> 
> Is that you or Pat Metheny in your avatar?
> 
> Going to have to do some searching, I think I need some ties.


Thanks, I try.

I love Pat Metheny! Also Night Music is a show I miss terribly.






However my avatar is Steve Martin, circa 1978  .


----------



## drlivingston

Enrique Shockwave said:


> Might have been a Yalie, too. I notice "Yael" is conspicuously absent.


Are Yalies known for having six fingers on one hand?


----------



## zzdocxx

Wow, what a video.


----------



## Spin Evans

Enrique Shockwave said:


> Might have been a Yalie, too. I notice "Yael" is conspicuously absent.


As is Cornell, and UPenn. It had to be intentional though, right? It's made in America (well, Chicago).


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 listings this week...*

Is this:

$498 ALDEN usa new england PENNY LOAFERS 11 D us 10.5 uk 44 eu trees included!


All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

Hello!

I had the chance to add several dozen fresh and reworked items to my Etsy shop over the past week or so. I had the opportunity to add a few really interesting pieces that I've been meaning to get around to when I had some time. Lots of vintage Brooks Brothers, Polo by Ralph Lauren, and other small menswear shops.



^^^ MUSEUM QUALITY Antique 125+ Year Old Brooks Brothers Pale Peach Colored Detachable Collar Shirt with Contrasting Bib Front and Cuffs Size 14 - 32.



^^^ LOTS of vintage jackets and blazers in various styles and sizes!



^^^ Vintage Brooks Brothers 100% SCOTTISH CASHMERE Grayish-Green and Light Brown Geometric Sweater Vest XXL. Made in Scotland.
^^^ CLASSIC Vintage Pringle of Scotland 100% Lambswool Charcoal, Gray, & Oatmeal Argyle Sweater XL. Made in Scotland.



^^^ RARE Vintage 1950s 100% Wool High School Track & Field Varsity Letterman Knit Cardigan Sweater XS 36. Made in USA.



^^^ Vintage 1960s Chipp New York HARVARD UNIVERSITY Navy Blue College Club 3 Patch Pocket Blazer 42 R. Made in USA.



^^^ AMAZING Vintage 1930 Bespoke / Custom Made Alfred Nelson & Co. Black Overcoat with Turn Back Cuffs 38 40 42 R. Made in USA.



^^^ LOTS of vintage ties, belts, and other accessories.

There are direct links to my Etsy shop and eBay auctions down below in my sig. lines.

Thanks again! 
-M-


----------



## plupy

Vintage Brooks English Blucher Oxfords in 7.5 D with a reasonable BIN ...


Trio of Vintage NARROW trad ties ...


Discount for Andy members -- just ask before paying. Thanks!


----------



## Orgetorix

Typhoid_Jones said:


> ^^^ MUSEUM QUALITY Antique 125+ Year Old Brooks Brothers Pale Peach Colored Detachable Collar Shirt with Contrasting Bib Front and Cuffs Size 14 - 32.


TJ, if answering wouldn't betray any trade secrets, do you mind my asking where you came across this shirt, and how you dated it?


----------



## straw sandals

If I'm not mistaken, I saw that shirt on eBay a few months ago...


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

^^^ There was a white one and an off white / ecru colored one IIRC that I gave up on when they went north of $200, lol.


----------



## Barnavelt

I see that J. Press still has some shaggy dog sweaters available in charcoal, coral, and red. The coral (my own favorite) they have in everything from S to XL. Marked down to around $170 (from $230).


----------



## 32rollandrock

Enrique Shockwave said:


> Might have been a Yalie, too. I notice "Yael" is conspicuously absent.


It wasn't me.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Cashmere safari jacket by sulka


----------



## Acme

Want to see the opposite of a trad spoiler?


----------



## Barnavelt

That jump in bids from 1,100 to 9000 bucks would have made me pass out if I was the seller.


----------



## Reuben

Anyone care to explain what happened?


----------



## Dmontez

Reuben said:


> Anyone care to explain what happened?


I think Kanye West decided he needed it.


----------



## sskim3

Allen Edmond Park avenue, cap-toe dress shoes - 11C

Shoes are in better condition than the pics. Looking to move ASAP. If you dont want to go thru eBay, make me an offer and make a deal.


----------



## sskim3

Dmontez said:


> I think Kanye West decided he needed it.


HA! can someone tell me why that sweater is high demand? Personally, i dont think id wear it ever.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

BB Patchwork seersucker 38x30. A little high, but probably worth it:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I PM'd the seller asking why. Hopefully he responds with the secret, because I've got some old sweaters that need to go!


----------



## straw sandals

https://putthison.com/post/19573082919/learn-to-speak-the-language-why-the-lo-heads



sskim3 said:


> HA! can someone tell me why that sweater is high demand? Personally, i dont think id wear it ever.


----------



## WillBarrett

Acme said:


> Want to see the opposite of a trad spoiler?


Lord have mercy.


----------



## Dmontez

I might have to fight Reuben for these.



Fiddlermatt said:


> BB Patchwork seersucker 38x30. A little high, but probably worth it:


----------



## 32rollandrock

WillBarrett said:


> Lord have mercy.


Must be the free shipping.


----------



## Reuben

Dmontez said:


> I might have to fight Reuben for these.


----------



## drlivingston

Not my auction... but very nice Paul Stuart formal wear suspenders / braces. Right now at 9.99 with less than 2 days left.


----------



## drlivingston

If you are looking for a complete outfit, here you go! (snicker) You get a size 43 Oxxford orphan, a pair of size 28 "Zegma" pants, and a size 16 Armani shirt with stains and broken buttons!


----------



## Yanks27

drlivingston said:


> If you are looking for a complete outfit, here you go! (snicker) You get a size 43 Oxxford orphan, a pair of size 28 "Zegma" pants, and a size 16 Armani shirt with stains and broken buttons!


i think it needs a skinny tie and a pair of Crocs to complete the outfit.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Reuben said:


>


Maybe you'll get lucky and find--these too are orphaned suit pants!


----------



## Reuben

Fiddlermatt said:


> Maybe you'll get lucky and find--these too are orphaned suit pants!


I already know they are. I've seen the jackets cut from this patchwork on eBay before, just never in my size.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Reuben said:


> I already know they are. I've seen the jackets cut from this patchwork on eBay before, just never in my size.


Wow, that is going to be a site to see if you find a matching jacket? Does the "Don't-use-an-orphan-jacket-as-sportcoat" rule apply to patchwork garments? You could go patchwork madras or tweed up top and patchwork seersucker below!


----------



## Reuben

Fiddlermatt said:


> Wow, that is going to be a site to see if you find a matching jacket? Does the "Don't-use-an-orphan-jacket-as-sportcoat" rule apply to patchwork garments? You could go patchwork madras or tweed up top and patchwork seersucker below!


That rule's more of a guideline anyway. If you've got a 3/2 navy flannel sack suit and you ruin the pants, swap out the buttons on that jacket and rock it as a blazer.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> That rule's more of a guideline anyway. If you've got a 3/2 navy flannel sack suit and you ruin the pants, swap out the buttons on that jacket and rock it as a blazer.


Everyone who has a navy flannel suit raise your hand.

Thought so.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Everyone who has a navy flannel suit raise your hand.
> 
> Thought so.


I do?

Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## Spin Evans

32rollandrock said:


> Everyone who has a navy flannel suit raise your hand.
> 
> Thought so.


I do. Well, it's an olive-tan suit, but I absolutely wear it with charcoal flannels. A heavy enough nap _helps me pretend_ that it's less of an orphan.


----------



## gamma68

Oh boy, here we go! Don't get 32 started on orphans.


----------



## wacolo

Trafalgar Pocket Square $10.00


Madras Sack ~40S $11.49

Macclesfield Hunting Dog Pocket Square BIN $14.99 or BO

Churchillish Pocket Square $8.95


----------



## zzdocxx

Hey Wacolo thanks I picked up that scarf/ps on Etsy.

(Had to look up Churchill though.)


----------



## Acme

Wacolo is _the man._


----------



## Spin Evans

I'm a little concerned about where this escalation of patchwork will take us, but it's Corbin.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Adios, retinas. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> I'm a little concerned about where this escalation of patchwork will take us, but it's Corbin.


I think I know exactly where it'll take us, because it's hanging in my closet: patchwork tweed suits

Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## Spin Evans

Here's some ice for those eyes. Chipp Raw Silk Shawl DJ:


Watch out though, the item description was written in yellow. The sadist.


----------



## drlivingston

Charleston Khakis in British Khaki NWOT Size 32 Unhemmed $.99 minimum bid with less than 3 hours to go!


----------



## zzdocxx

Dr.L, is that a 3 point closure I see on those Charleston? So far I've found that only on the Peter Millar but I like it enough to forgo LLBean and AAK at this point. Also the Millar are comfortable through the waist but not so baggy through the seat and thighs, guess they nailed it for me. Have some Bills on the way just to try out. The Millars are pricey unfortunately and not widely available "pre-owned" on ebay.


----------



## Reuben

zzdocxx said:


> Dr.L, is that a 3 point closure I see on those Charleston? So far I've found that only on the Peter Millar but I like it enough to forgo LLBean and AAK at this point. Also the Millar are comfortable through the waist but not so baggy through the seat and thighs, guess they nailed it for me. Have some Bills on the way just to try out. The Millars are pricey unfortunately and not widely available "pre-owned" on ebay.


That's exactly my experience with PM khakis. Excellent fit for me, decent rise, pretty good quality and the three-point closure I love, but incredibly overpriced considering they're not even MiA. Sadly they're approaching yardwork condition and getting a touch too baggy as I drop weight so I'm trying to figure out what I'll be replacing them with.


----------



## zzdocxx

What size are you? I am monitoring the situation closely !

BTW I also love the softness and give of the PM fabric, I think that's part of the appeal. The LLB seem to "catch" or bind slightly at the knee when I walk, though I'm not sure they are cut any trimmer.


----------



## Reuben

38/39-30, dropping from a 40 and probably headed to a 37 or so. 


Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## zzdocxx

Oops had to edit a link for 38 PMs, pics not very clear, they looked like tan chinos but are actually green cords.

:icon_peaceplease:


----------



## wacolo

A&F Made in England Shetland Sweater 40 $24.00

Seersucker Sack Dinner Jacket ~40 $75.00

Corbin Green Gingham Shorts 36 $22.00


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I need to trade in my ill-fitting white bucks for a more utilitarian pair of summer shoes. I'm going for some tan suede PTB's that I can wear to my first post-grad job as well as on the weekends. A more established gentleman than myself will be able to enjoy what I have for sale. They're made by Crockett and Jones for Ralph Lauren. Size is 11 and true to size. Magnificent ivory suede over a red danite-like sole. I consider them a steal at $199. They are goodyear welted by one of the world's finest makers. Cast your Bass aside and step up to the big bucks!

11D (US) C&J for PRL ivory short bucks










_Always PM me for the trad discount_

and I'd like to iterate that I literally wore these once. The soles barely know anything besides what the inside of shoe bags look like.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage striped school blazer ~39


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> Vintage striped school blazer ~39


It's quite nice except for that large stain near the middle of the back.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> It's quite nice except for that large stain near the middle of the back.


Agreed. I wonder if it could be removed?


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*

I have nothing to do with either of these auctions, but they're both REALLY cool...


----------



## Patrick06790

The funniest thing about this listing is that there is a bidder


----------



## drlivingston

Patrick06790 said:


> The funniest thing about this listing is that there is a bidder


I will keep my comment "brief"... Thank goodness we were spared any interior pictures.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Patrick06790 said:


> The funniest thing about this listing is that there is a bidder


Happens all the time, actually. Turns out there is--or was a few years ago--quite a market for used men's underwear on eBay. In some cases, the bidding was fierce enough that the final price ended up more than the item in question cost new. I don't want to know the details, but it appeared to be some sort of secret society, for lack of a better term. That was my guess, at least.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Whatever else those undies are, they aren't vintage Abercrombie and Fitch. True vintage A & F underwear would probably be wool and smell of mothballs.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ So what happened to the eBay used underwear fad? I'd like to get in on that. 

As a seller.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I've always wondered who's buying the pre-loved underwear at thrift shops.


----------



## drlivingston

There are four things that I will not thrift... underwear, flip flops, swimwear, and socks.


----------



## Ivygrad71

drlivingston said:


> There are four things that I will not thrift... underwear, flip flops, swimwear, and socks.


^ This! There's nothing wrong with saving a buck here and there, but I draw the line in the same place as Dr. L!


----------



## Kaiko

Some recent listings, most ending this Sunday!


 12 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-08 12:57 * $358.51 
Buy It Now


 
  11 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $74.51
0 bids


 
  9 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $48.51
0 bids

$178.51 
Buy It Now


 
  12 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $19.99
0 bids

$178.51 
Buy It Now


 
  10 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $48.51
0 bids

$178.51 
Buy It Now


 
  10 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $48.51
0 bids

$178.51 
Buy It Now


 
  11 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $48.51
0 bids

$178.51 
Buy It Now


 
  12 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $19.99
1 bid


 
  10 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $48.51
0 bids


 
  9 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $48.51
0 bids

$178.51 
Buy It Now


 
  11 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $74.51
0 bids


 
  11 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $74.51
0 bids


 
  11 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 15:00 * $74.51
1 bid


 
  6 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 13:45 * $59.99
0 bids

Free shipping 

 
  6 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 13:35 * $10.99
0 bids

Free shipping 

 
  5 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 13:03 * $10.99
0 bids

Free shipping 

 
  4 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-06 12:55 * $10.99
0 bids

Free shipping


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

*Typhoid Jones Vintage Menswear*



drlivingston said:


> There are four things that I will not thrift... underwear, flip flops, swimwear, and socks.


^^^ Agreed! (Even if I once thrifted a pair of vintage swim trunks for myself. :confused2: )


----------



## 32rollandrock

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ So what happened to the eBay used underwear fad? I'd like to get in on that.
> 
> As a seller.


Like I say, it appeared to me as if more than underwear was changing hands, so to speak, but if you still want to be a seller, that's fine by me, so long as no one is under any obligation to purchase.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Holy non-trad auctions, batman.


----------



## drlivingston

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ So what happened to the eBay used underwear fad? I'd like to get in on that.
> 
> As a seller.


Apparently, all of the people who used to buy pre-owned underwear on eBay pooled their financial resources and purchased an $11,000 PRL sweater.


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

Typhoid_Jones said:


> ^^^ Agreed! (Even if I once thrifted a pair of vintage swim trunks for myself. :confused2: )


I had a friend who thrifted a pair of vintage swim trunks. He ended up with the worst case of MRSA I've ever seen. It was a serious problem; he missed a significant amount of work.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

Enrique Shockwave said:


> I had a friend who thrifted a pair of vintage swim trunks. He ended up with the worst case of MRSA I've ever seen. It was a serious problem; he missed a significant amount of work.


^^^ THAT is a true horror story! Thankfully, I bought my trunks a couple of years ago and have not had any problems. I will definitely think twice in the future.


----------



## Typhoid_Jones

On another note...


----------



## Topsider

Enrique Shockwave said:


> I had a friend who thrifted a pair of vintage swim trunks. He ended up with the worst case of MRSA I've ever seen.


There are a few things I'll never buy second-hand: socks, underwear, swim trunks, and shoes.


----------



## gamma68

Typhoid_Jones said:


> On another note...


That is AWESOME. Quite an expensive popcorn bowl.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Enrique Shockwave said:


> I had a friend who thrifted a pair of vintage swim trunks. He ended up with the worst case of MRSA I've ever seen. It was a serious problem; he missed a significant amount of work.


That is disgusting. But I'm glad you shared.


----------



## Patrick06790

Typhoid_Jones said:


> On another note...


You'd think they'd throw in the shipping. "That will be $250,014.95 please."


----------



## leisureclass

A very rare bird/not a cheap one -- The elusive americanized traditional double breasted navy blazer:


----------



## plupy

*striped jacket*

It looks like a rowing blazer & if so probably a great buy. Some clubs do not wash their jackets so the stain would only be an asset. There's a forthcoming book on the subject that looks great -



drlivingston said:


> It's quite nice except for that large stain near the middle of the back.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

eBay needs to work on its algorithms


----------



## zzdocxx

Nice wrenches, what kind of shoes do you wear with those?


----------



## drlivingston

Can I order the 16mm in #8 shell?


----------



## gamma68

An interesting bow tie. Anyone know if there is any significance to the character on the tie? It reminds me of the Monopoly guy, although he wears a top hat, if I recall correctly.

I might toss in a bid on this one.


----------



## gamma68

plupy said:


> It looks like a rowing blazer & if so probably a great buy. Some clubs do not wash their jackets so the stain would only be an asset. There's a forthcoming book on the subject that looks great -


Thank you for the link to that book. It piques my interest in that eBay item. I've sent a message to the seller asking for shoulder and proper sleeve measurements.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 225 listings this week...*

Are these:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad brooksease NAVY BLUE SACK BLAZER 42 52 ivy pre


BROOKS BROTHERS usa COTTON SEERSUCKER SACK SUIT 40 L us 50 L eu classic trad


RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL england TAN LOAFERS 10.5 us 10 uk EDWARD GREEN


POLO Ralph Lauren SUEDE KILTIE LOAFERS 8 D us 41 e crockett & jones ENGLAND


NEW & LINGWOOD poulsen skone BLACK JODPHUR BOOTS 8 us 7 uk 41 eu england


Auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10/44 Paul Stuart espadrilles


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*Sz 32 Ben Silver #8 Shell Belt *oooohhhhh yes

I just snagged the 34 he had listed. Retail would have been almost $400 :icon_cheers: :aportnoy: :thumbs-up:

After a little research, I've determined that the seller must have bought a mess of belts from the Fullum & Holt sample sale and is now reselling them.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

43R and 44R BB jackets with elbow patches



34x34 BB GTH-ish pants


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

A couple of mine, too

40R Southwick summer-weight sportcoat


33x30 J. Crew Hula girl embroidered lime green cords (stained  )


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Dig these dirty old shells. I bet they would shine up like a new penny.

From reading a couple old threads I gather that they're a size 8 or 8.5 narrow (even thought I believe the Devon was advertised as Wide?) by Churchs for BB

https://www.styleforum.net/t/146589/why-shell-cordovan-is-the
https://www.styleforum.net/t/160709/sold-brooks-brothers-by-churchs-shell-cordovan-wingtips-12-5-c-d

If anyone has additional information, please share. I'd love to know more.


----------



## zzdocxx

Dieu et les Dames said:


> *Sz 32 Ben Silver #8 Shell Belt *oooohhhhh yes
> 
> I just snagged the 34 he had listed. Retail would have been almost $400 :icon_cheers: :aportnoy: :thumbs-up:
> 
> After a little research, I've determined that the seller must have bought a mess of belts from the Fullum & Holt sample sale and is now reselling them.


Goodness, how do you find this stuff ? ? ?


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Mine...

Yale Co-Op Bulldogs Tie


Orvis Olive Quilted Vest, Large


----------



## C. Sharp

It is a Lee Allison design called tie-****

https://www.leeallison.com/catalog/...46&group_Name=&product_ID=2902&Parent_ID=2503



gamma68 said:


> An interesting bow tie. Anyone know if there is any significance to the character on the tie? It reminds me of the Monopoly guy, although he wears a top hat, if I recall correctly.
> 
> I might toss in a bid on this one.


----------



## Acme

Dieu et les Dames said:


> After a little research, I've determined that the seller must have bought a mess of belts from the Fullum & Holt sample sale and is now reselling them.


Kind of makes me wish I lived in Montreal.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Acme said:


> Kind of makes me wish I lived in Montreal.


Right? I bet they were giving them away.

I just noticed the Seller raised her price by $30 :/


----------



## Acme

^We need a brother in Montreal to proxy the sample sale for us. Your posts make me realize how poor my wardrobe is for lack of belts.


----------



## Vector Sum

C. Sharp said:


> It is a Lee Allison design called tie-****
> 
> https://www.leeallison.com/catalog/...46&group_Name=&product_ID=2902&Parent_ID=2503


I like the ad copy.
_
First of all, Joe here is not "the Monopoly man," with whom he is often 
confused. Joe is a guy's guy. He wears a suit. He closes deals. He smokes.
_


----------



## gamma68

C. Sharp said:


> It is a Lee Allison design called tie-****
> 
> https://www.leeallison.com/catalog/...46&group_Name=&product_ID=2902&Parent_ID=2503


Sharp eyes, C. Sharp! I didn't bid after all. Now I wish I had, since I see the company only offers this design in a neck tie these days.


----------



## Barnavelt

3/2 sack Brooks Brothers vintage "346" plaid SC, $67.99 BIN


----------



## dkoernert

These need heels and soles bad, but I think they are shell. Could be a good deal if its your size.

Edit: Cards guide confirms these are shell.


----------



## zzdocxx

What or who is Cards guide ?

Thanks, just wondering.


----------



## dkoernert

zzdocxx said:


> What or who is Cards guide ?
> 
> Thanks, just wondering.


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?110401-A-Hunter-s-Guide-Shell-Model-Numbers

The best ebay tool ever.


----------



## zzdocxx

Thanks !


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*Madras*

Mine...









*Bonobos Madras Popover with Flap Pocket XL*
****SOLD****









*J. Crew "Genuine Indian Madras" Shirt M*


----------



## dkoernert

^ love that J. Crew, too small unfortunately. I did snag that 16.5 blue BB OCBD you had for sale though. You ship crazy quick!


----------



## Odradek

dkoernert said:


> These need heels and soles bad, but I think they are shell. Could be a good deal if its your size.
> 
> Edit: Cards guide confirms these are shell.


Exactly my size. Thanks.
I am tempted.

Does anyone replace the V-cleat heel just like the original these days? 
I know my local shoe repair guy wouldn't.


----------



## dkoernert

Odradek said:


> Exactly my size. Thanks.
> I am tempted.
> 
> Does anyone replace the V-cleat heel just like the original these days?
> I know my local shoe repair guy wouldn't.


B. Nelson maybe? Its my understanding that most people have the v-cleat replaced with rubber these days though.


----------



## Odradek

dkoernert said:


> B. Nelson maybe? Its my understanding that most people have the v-cleat replaced with rubber these days though.


I e-mailed B. Nelson and just had a reply from Nick Valenti. V-cleats are still available but you pay a little more.


> _They are an additional $40.00 per pair. Also they have mid-soles which are also an additional $40.00._


Curious about the "mid-soles" so I'll have to investigate further.


----------



## jsbrugg

Thanks to that card, I think I found a pair of AE Bedfords in Shell. If you like the style, it's a nice pickup for someone with a narrow foot - 10.5B.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

I dont think these are shell. Model numbers notwithstanding.



jsbrugg said:


> Thanks to that card, I think I found a pair of AE Bedfords in Shell. If you like the style, it's a nice pickup for someone with a narrow foot - 10.5B.


----------



## frosejr

jsbrugg said:


> Thanks to that card, I think I found a pair of AE Bedfords in Shell. If you like the style, it's a nice pickup for someone with a narrow foot - 10.5B.


Afraid not...there are visible creases on the toe boxes. Also, I don't think AE ever made rubber soled shoes in shell, except special order, so the odds would be pretty small for that.


----------



## Acme

Speaking of shell, I may have stumbled across a good deal on wallets. Pro's: new deadstock wallets, and the seller has several, and the price is not bad. Con: old style, so they don't have cc pockets.


----------



## Spin Evans

Chipp GTH pants. Pink with green seahorses, and navy with white gulls. Unfortunately, they're asking $150 _each_.


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> Chipp GTH pants. Pink with green seahorses, and navy with white gulls. Unfortunately, they're asking $150 _each_.


Wow! Those pants even tell the GTH people to GTH. Very impressive.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Wow! Those pants even tell the GTH people to GTH. Very impressive.


I feel like Odysseus tied to the mast . . .


----------



## CMDC

Spin Evans said:


> Chipp GTH pants. Pink with green seahorses, and navy with white gulls. Unfortunately, they're asking $150 _each_.


It's like these were prototypes to get Bud Collins to defect from Andover Shop GTH pants.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10.5 B/D Alden #8 Shell Medallion Cap Toe Bluchers









please PM me if you're interested


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> I feel like Odysseus tied to the mast . . .


Slip free from your bonds and give in to the sartorial Siren song...


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Slip free from your bonds and give in to the sartorial Siren song...


The mast being a too-large waist. :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfelixg

I just listed a J. Press Glen Plaid 3-2 Roll 2-Pc Suit in a petit size. Maybe 36-38 Reg with 29" pants. Check it out: https://r.ebay.com/KJP64A


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben said:


> The mast being a too-large waist. :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me Reuben, I would have PM'd them directly to you if they were your size.


----------



## ytc

Brooks bucks sz. 11


----------



## Titus_A

Have a 26.5" inseam? .


----------



## Reuben

35-30 chipp GTH pants, $70 BIN and completely awesome: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> 35-30 chipp GTH pants, $70 BIN and completely awesome:


Why do I get the distinct impression that I wouldn't be seeing this link if the pants were 38 x 30?:rolleyes2:


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Why do I get the distinct impression that I wouldn't be seeing this link if the pants were 38 x 30?:rolleyes2:


Because you'd be seeing them in WIWT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10.5 B/D Alden #8 Shell Medallion Cap Toes










Sorry for posting about these again, but I just decided to change to an auction starting at $.99 and NR


----------



## wacolo

Ben Silver Yellow Lab Buttons


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> Ben Silver Yellow Lab Buttons


Awesome! So, would you pair them with houndstooth?:rolleyes2:


----------



## Trad-ish

drlivingston said:


> Awesome! So, would you pair them with houndstooth?:rolleyes2:


No, silly, they go on a lab coat.


----------



## wacolo

Rimshot.....



drlivingston said:


> Awesome! So, would you pair them with houndstooth?:rolleyes2:





Trad-ish said:


> No, silly, they go on a lab coat.


----------



## ytc

NOS Robert Gossell Scottish-made cashmere navy blue v-neck sz. 44

Bid right now $19.99


----------



## zzdocxx

Trad-ish said:


> No, silly, they go on a lab coat.


This could be big.


----------



## 32rollandrock

zzdocxx said:


> This could be big.


Don't go begging.


----------



## rowanlane

drlivingston said:


> Awesome! So, would you pair them with houndstooth?:rolleyes2:





Trad-ish said:


> No, silly, they go on a lab coat.


Get thee to a punnery


----------



## 32rollandrock

rowanlane said:


> Get thee to a punnery


Or a puggery.


----------



## drlivingston




----------



## Reuben

Like tartan ties? Hate choosing between blackwatch and royal stewart? Why not wear both? Patchwork tartan time from brooks brothers:


----------



## Fraser Tartan

drlivingston said:


>


LMAO!


----------



## Kaiko

Some great things up this week.

Found here: WardrobeRenovations

Some highlights:


 12 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-24 15:00 * $48.51
0 bids

$178.51 
Buy It Now


 
  11 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-24 15:00 * $48.51
0 bids

$178.51 
Buy It Now




 5 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-24 16:14 * $11.50
2 bids

Free shipping 



 7 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-24 15:00 * $59.99
0 bids

Free shipping 

 
  10 Photos


 










Expedited shipping available
 *Time left: Apr-24 15:00 * $48.51
0 bids

$178.51 
Buy It Now


----------



## ytc

*Vintage* Abercrombie & Fitch "forest green" (looks blue to me) toggle coat BIN $39.99 free shipping size large. P2P 25". Looks like a very heavy wool with genuine horn closure.

Made in England.


----------



## Reuben

If you're in need of a lightweight spring jacket, you could do a lot worse than this guy, NWT for $27:









Mine just showed up today and it's pretty solidly constructed. Admittedly made in china but seems to be built well of pretty good materials. Only size left is a large and I'd put that at about a 46-44R, maybe a loose 42. I'm a pretty solid 46L and the sleeves are about a half-inch or an inch shorter than I'd like, same with the body, and the shoulders are a touch tighter than ideal. The waistband seemed way too small initially but it's just heavily elasticized. An XL would have been a better fit but a large is far from uncomfortable or unwearable.

This is the eBay store of ApparelBySSew by the way, the company that makes custom-embroidered pants and shorts in american for $75-100 and for orders of only a pair or two. They've got some cool embroidered slim-fit navy flannels listed for a steal too.


----------



## gamma68

^ Interesting...funny label, too. "English Sportswear" tag with the Statue of Liberty next to a British Royal Guard and a "Made in China" tag.


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> ^ Interesting...funny label, too. "English Sportswear" tag with the Statue of Liberty next to a British Royal Guard and a "Made in China" tag.


All of that set on a background of Scottish tartan plaid!


----------



## gamma68

Some interesting vintage Brooks Brothers items:

*Leather Trunk*

*What appears to be a rather old Chesterfield (?)*

*Straw maroon/gold boater hat*

*
Wicker picnic basket with all utensils*


----------



## rowanlane

Reuben said:


> Like tartan ties? Hate choosing between blackwatch and royal stewart? Why not wear both? Patchwork tartan time from brooks brothers:


It's like madras patchwork gone wrong


----------



## Reuben

rowanlane said:


> It's like madras patchwork gone wrong


Don't start down that rabbit hole with me. It leads places.


----------



## rowanlane

Reuben said:


> Don't start down that rabbit hole with me. It leads places.


My apologies. I should be fair to all patchwork especially if "That which is made from patchwork exists beyond good and bad"


----------



## Reuben

rowanlane said:


> My apologies. I should be fair to all patchwork especially if "That which is made from patchwork exists beyond good and bad"


I'd been meaning to update that with the full quote. One of my favorite posts on AAAC and all the better because it was directed at me.


----------



## conductor

Size 10 Florsheim Bluchers in Shell $70 - decent shape
https://www.etsy.com/listing/181867...age=5&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## Reuben

(repaying those BB patchwork seersucker trousers that were posted here earlier)

(the alligator shorts are particularly awesome)

(real bleeding, faded madras, real patchwork, lots of patterns with little repetition)

BB pincord 3/2 sack suit, 40L-33x32
(just in time for summer!)

(pretty cool fabric here and great shoulders)

(definitely worth looking at even if it wouldn't fit)

(seriously, this thing is AMAZING)

Also, if Dieu passes on something I found, I'll be posting an amazing spoiler on here tomorrow.


----------



## conductor

AE Chukka Boots size 11 in shell $200 - good condition
https://www.etsy.com/listing/182365...nds-made-in-usa-brown?ref=shop_home_active_16


----------



## Reuben

(I really don't need it and it would _almost_ but not quite fit)

(Tis the season)


----------



## Spin Evans

Dang Reuben, those are some amazing links.

If anyone is interested in those Lilly pants/shorts, toss me a PM. I only really want those gator shorts, so we might be able to work out a deal instead of bidding against each other. Er, assuming that's not completely against the "spirit" of eBay.


----------



## Reuben

Yeah, that's my second-favorite print for men's pants that I've seen. Ironic considering my favorite is this one:


----------



## Reuben

Ok, so this is an amazing deal:









Same seller has a made in america old-school REI vest, like a medium or a large, for 14.99 shipped:


----------



## mack11211

*SPRING BREAK SALE -- 30% off over 120 items!*

Dear Folks:

This week, my SPRING BREAK SALE has 30% off over 120 items including many of interest to trads!

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...ep)&_nkw=(ivy,+trad,+prep)&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Also this week there are several trad-friendly vests:

$350 PAUL STUART usa SUEDE leather VEST sz XXL


POLO Ralph Lauren ART DECO STYLE CASHMERE sweater VEST 44 us or XL


NEW $750 RAPHAEL savile row New York BESPOKE TWEED VEST 42 52 or sz L custom L


Auctions and the sale end TONIGHT, Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Dig these dirty old shells. I bet they would shine up like a new penny.


What was old is new again


----------



## rsgordon

Hope nobody wants that crazy shorts/pants lot because I am going for them.


----------



## Reuben

rsgordon said:


> Hope nobody wants that crazy shorts/pants lot because I am going for them.


Talked to SpinEvans?


----------



## CMDC

This guy's got about 1/2 dozen JPress bows for $25 BIN each...

https://www.ebay.com/sch/yaleoxford03/m.html?item=161287662308&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Trad-ish

CMDC said:


> This guy's got about 1/2 dozen JPress bows for $25 BIN each...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/yaleoxford03/m.html?item=161287662308&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


and a Japanese Imperial Army helmet. So, he's got that going for him.


----------



## drlivingston

Trad-ish said:


> and a Japanese Imperial Army helmet. So, he's got that going for him.


Some of his "sold" listings are equally as impressive.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Some of his "sold" listings are equally as impressive.


You mean those beautiful BB madras sacks?


----------



## drlivingston

Great buy on lot of two pair of Trafalgar Limited Edition suspenders/braces. $50 BIN


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Great buy on lot of two pair of Trafalgar Limited Edition suspenders/braces. $50 BIN


If someone wants the scales of justice pair for $25+shipping, let me know.


----------



## gamma68

*BB seersucker fun shirt*

I thought of Reuben when I saw this...


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> If someone wants the scales of justice pair for $25+shipping, let me know.


The scales pair could easily be flipped for $50+ on feebay. However, it appears that the listing just ended. Did you buy them?


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> The scales pair could easily be flipped for $50+ on feebay. However, it appears that the listing just ended. Did you buy them?


Yup! Figured I'd offer the other pair up at cost if someone wanted them. I'd feel bad about flipping them without giving the board a chance at them first.


----------



## drlivingston

It is a fantastic buy for some AAAC legal eagle.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> Yeah, that's my second-favorite print for men's pants that I've seen. Ironic considering my favorite is this one:


Those look like pug pants...


----------



## Orgetorix

Public service reminder: All patchwork and everything made by Lily Pulitzer is objectively, irredeemably horrible.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> Public service reminder: All patchwork and everything made by Lily Pulitzer is objectively, irredeemably horrible.




Chacun à son goût


----------



## Reuben

Orgetorix said:


> Public service reminder: All patchwork and everything made by Lily Pulitzer is objectively, irredeemably horrible.


You say that like it's a bad thing . . .


----------



## straw sandals

I really like when GTH jackets have all the trad details. Here's a nice loud one by Norman Hilton that's 3/2 and undarted.


----------



## Vector Sum

Reuben said:


> If you're in need of a lightweight spring jacket, you could do a lot worse than this guy, NWT for $27:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine just showed up today and it's pretty solidly constructed. Admittedly made in china but seems to be built well of pretty good materials. Only size left is a large and I'd put that at about a 46-44R, maybe a loose 42. I'm a pretty solid 46L and the sleeves are about a half-inch or an inch shorter than I'd like, same with the body, and the shoulders are a touch tighter than ideal. The waistband seemed way too small initially but it's just heavily elasticized. An XL would have been a better fit but a large is far from uncomfortable or unwearable.
> 
> This is the eBay store of ApparelBySSew by the way, the company that makes custom-embroidered pants and shorts in american for $75-100 and for orders of only a pair or two. They've got some cool embroidered slim-fit navy flannels listed for a steal too.


I also bought one of these jackets, and I'm very happy with it. It is a real bargain at the close-out price they are selling it at on their eBay store. I bought two other items from them. I bought a pair of cotton gingham check swim trunks that were also very good. I chose not to get them monogrammed, although that was offered at no extra cost. The third item was a pair of gray wool pants embroidered with anchors. The anchors were lined up in columns down the length of the pants, rather then appearing more like an overall pattern on the fabric. I have embroidered pants that I like more. Still at only $35 for a pair of wool embroidered pants, I was satisfied.


----------



## Titus_A

I'm a little disappointed in this listing: if I'm buying a suite, I'd at least like to know whether it has a walk-in closet.

"Supreme x Brooks Brothers Suite"


----------



## drlivingston

Several trad auctions ending tonight!

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-us/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## gamma68

Oxford quilted hunting jacket, made in England


----------



## Topsider

Orgetorix said:


> Public service reminder: All patchwork and everything made by Lily Pulitzer is objectively, irredeemably horrible.


Excellent. More for me, then.


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Several trad auctions ending tonight!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-us/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


DOC! You cant have your auctions end at 2 am ET! I am not up to place my bid at the time. :confused2:


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> DOC! You cant have your auctions end at 2 am ET! I am not up to place my bid at the time. :confused2:


What can I say... I am a night owl. However, I guess I do need to schedule them to end at earlier, more generally convenient times. I will be clearing my feebay board for several days starting next week as I will be in Cozumel.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> What can I say... I am a night owl. However, I guess I do need to schedule them to end at earlier, more generally convenient times. I will be clearing my feebay board for several days starting next week as I will be in Cozumel.


Whatever you do, don't wear a short sleeved shirt, lily pulitzer, patchwork, or white jeans.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Mine...










Mark McNairy New Amsterdam
Brown Grain Loafers with Red Brick soles

Made in England

Size: 10 US


----------



## wacolo

Orvis Emblematic Tie $12.00

LL Bean Trout Belt 46 $10.00

PRL USA Russell Plaid Sportcoat ~42 $19.99


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> PRL USA Russell Plaid Sportcoat ~42 $19.99


The seller is calling this sportcoat "herringbone"....:icon_scratch:


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 listings this week...*

is this:

POLO Ralph Lauren ART DECO STYLE CASHMERE sweater VEST 44 us or XL


All listings close TONIGHT 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Barnavelt

Neat old plaid wool RL blazer


----------



## Orgetorix

Black shell BB unlined LHS, 11D. Not in pristine condition (they've been half-soled), but only $35 BIN:


----------



## drlivingston

That's a great find, Org! The uppers are in very good condition. Even after paying for a necessary resole, these would be exceptional shell loafers for an absolute bargain.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Mine...










*Alden All Weather Walker*

Brown Alpine Grain
Plantation crepe sole

Size: 9.5 AA/B (Barrie last)

(Buy It Now)


----------



## mcfrankshc

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/251522332117?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

For the white tie in you


----------



## Anthony Charton

Orvis Spring plaid SC, NWT, 38- for $20, I thought it'd be worth posting...


----------



## Spin Evans

Anthony Charton said:


> Orvis Spring plaid SC, NWT, 38- for $20, I thought it'd be worth posting...


I was very interested in this, but the pattern matching on the back is downright reprehensible.


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> I was very interested in this, but the pattern matching on the back is downright reprehensible.


That is absolutely horrible! I would be embarrassed to sell something like that.


----------



## Pentheos

drlivingston said:


> That is absolutely horrible! I would be embarrassed to sell something like that.


Wow...wtf?


----------



## gamma68

An example of Orvis' finest.


----------



## Reuben

The guy does have some other wonderfully summery orvis jackets for the same price. I'm assuming they're seconds (or fourths) that the guy bought at rock bottom prices from some clearance center?


----------



## Barnavelt

If that wasn't NWT I would think it had been poorly let out in the back for some reason.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Reuben said:


> The guy does have some other wonderfully summery orvis jackets for the same price. I'm assuming they're seconds (or fourths) that the guy bought at rock bottom prices from some clearance center?


Orvis has outlets.


----------



## TweedyDon

I love tweed, but these are just wildly impractical!


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ If they had lug soles, I think I'd be reaching for my wallet.


----------



## Orgetorix

Items you've already purchased go in the acquisitions thread, not the Ebay Spoilers thread.


----------



## zagfan

Orgetorix said:


> Items you've already purchased go in the acquisitions thread, not the Ebay Spoilers thread.


I believe that he is the eBay seller.


----------



## Orgetorix

zagfan said:


> I believe that he is the eBay seller.





Fraser Tartan said:


> If he's referring to the shoes above, yes, I'm the seller. I'll be more clear in the future.


Ah, my mistake. I apologize. A couple times recently when you've posted things with the comment, "Mine," I clicked and saw they were already sold, so I assumed you meant you'd bought them.

Carry on!


----------



## gamma68

This is a beautiful Harris Tweed, dated 1952. Size 42. Damn, wish it fit me!


----------



## Spin Evans

Brooks Brothers, 3/2 sack, size 38. Figured a pic would do better than me trying to explain it.


----------



## leisureclass

^ The length of that jacket makes me unspeakably angry, what a beauty.


----------



## wacolo

Probably the only Lawn Bowling Emblematic you will ever see $3.00

Orange Shetland Crewneck Med $12.00

Green Gingham Sportcoat 42 $38.00

J Press Motorcycle Tie $10.00

Lot of 12 bow ties $71.95


----------



## rowanlane

Reuben said:


> The guy does have some other wonderfully summery orvis jackets for the same price. I'm assuming they're seconds (or fourths) that the guy bought at rock bottom prices from some clearance center?


I grabbed one of these jackets since the prices were so low. It was a 3 roll 2 that someone had try to "correct" into a three button on one of the lapels. The crease has already come out with just some ironing, and it seems like a great jacket. I wouldn't be surprised if all the jackets had small flaws like that though


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 listings this week...*

Are these:

UNUSUAL SPRING GREEN NORFOLK COAT baker clothes for DE PINNA fifth ave 42 44 us


SUMMER ESSENTIAL POLO ralph lauren TAN LINEN d/b COAT 38 us 48 eu


ROGER KENT usa classic trad TAN ORANGE STRIPE SACK SUIT 42 us 52 eu ivy prep


All auctions close Sunday night.

Find them all here;

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Anthony Charton

Spin Evans said:


> I was very interested in this, but the pattern matching on the back is downright reprehensible.


Oh wow- sorry about that. I admit I never look at all the pictures thoroughly until I've seen the measurements-in this case, they didn't match mine.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sz 34 PRL birds and bees print shorts



BB boater in rare larger size 7 5/8 61cm with box


BB spats, for those looking to try button-up dress boots but don't want to commit


----------



## ATL

These are my listings, but I thought you all might want to get in on them:

Alden tassel loafers, 9 1/2 b/d










Alden wingtips with gumlite vibram soles, 9 1/2 b/d










AE Fifth Aves, 9 D










https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## jwooten

Fraser Tartan said:


> *Crockett & Jones for Polo Ralph Lauren Suede Tassel Loafers*
> 
> Made in England
> 
> Size: 11 US
> 
> (Buy It Now) ****SOLD****


Wow. Somebody got a deal on these. If you come across a pair in 10s consider them sold.


----------



## BorderBandit

Actual bleeding madras blazer, for the brave......



















Apologies for the huge pictures, not my intent!


----------



## efdll

Nice. But something as quintessentially trad as madras should be 3/2.


----------



## BorderBandit

Actually I posted it quickly without looking at the other photos. It seems to be a more modern iteration of a madras blazer since it has European sizing on the interior tag. I thought it was vintage, but now I'm doubting that.


----------



## wacolo

Olive Pheasant Cords 42x30 $15.00


----------



## Hitch

*Vintage 1980 Brooks Brothers preppy pants multi color panel 34 35 36*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1980-Brooks-Brothers-preppy-pants-multi-color-panel-34-35-36-/331200965611?pt=US_CSA_MC_Pants&hash=item4d1d1dabeb


----------



## Spin Evans

efdll said:


> Nice. But something as quintessentially trad as madras should be 3/2.


You mean like this?









Also, BorderBandit, you definitely did the right thing to post that auction. It'd be pretty perfect for Mardi Gras.


----------



## Reuben

wacolo said:


> Olive Pheasant Cords 42x30 $15.00


That may be my new favorite etsy shop, the descriptions are priceless! Also NOS shearling-lined chukkas: https://www.etsy.com/listing/183365975/shearling-lined-ankle-boots-rather?ref=related-3


----------



## drlivingston

Someone buy those pheasant cords for me! I don't have an etsy account.


----------



## efdll

Spin Evans said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, BorderBandit, you definitely did the right thing to post that auction. It'd be pretty perfect for Mardi Gras.


Indeed. Nice.


----------



## wacolo

Tennis Cords 32x30

Orvis Fly Fishing Belt 42


----------



## C. Sharp

Had this on my watch list and picked them up. They are a dead ringer for the one illustrated in the 1979 catalog.



Hitch said:


> *Vintage 1980 Brooks Brothers preppy pants multi color panel 34 35 36*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1980-Brooks-Brothers-preppy-pants-multi-color-panel-34-35-36-/331200965611?pt=US_CSA_MC_Pants&hash=item4d1d1dabeb


----------



## WillBarrett

Let me jump and ask y'all this...I'm using my e-bay funds, in part, to pay down debt. Thus I would like to get maximum exposure. In addition to posting here, how else would y'all go about it? Twitter? Instragram?


----------



## CMDC

2 nice JPress bows. $30 BIN


----------



## Pentheos

Emergency! Extremely cheap 12.5B shell cordovans spotted!!!!!!




This is going to make someone's day! Emergency.


----------



## wacolo

NWT RL Rugby Tweed Sportcoat 44 (Made by Caruso) $7.99

Made in England PRL Boots 8.5 $5.00


----------



## drlivingston

Pentheos said:


> Emergency! Extremely cheap 12.5B shell cordovans spotted!!!!!!
> 
> This is going to make someone's day! Emergency.


I am confused... the shoes are Patriots, but the box and footbeds are from Hinsdale wing tips. :biggrin:


----------



## drlivingston

Fraser Tartan said:


> I noticed that too. Turns out AE previously used the name Hinsdale for that loafer. If you do a Google Image search, both the Hinsdale wingtip and the loafer come up.


Makes perfect sense...


----------



## Odradek

My own auctions....
Maybe more to follow in next few days.

Lovely  44R.
Made in England and in excellent condition.




















Also selling a - 40S - but fits like a 42S.


----------



## wacolo

BB Wool Shawl Cardigan Medium $50.00


----------



## Hitch

C. Sharp said:


> Had this on my watch list and picked them up. They are a dead ringer for the one illustrated in the 1979 catalog.


Well done.


----------



## straw sandals

This Chipp tweed jacket is a steal at $40 BIN:


----------



## C. Sharp

Thanks. Here is the image from the catalog.

https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...iact=rc&uact=3&dur=241&page=1&start=0&ndsp=36



Hitch said:


> Well done.


----------



## drlivingston

Mine... 8.5E AE Leeds Shell Cordovan (at time of this post sitting at less than $40 with only 13 hours left in the auction-could end up being quite a bargain for someone)


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Mine... 8.5E AE Leeds Shell Cordovan (at time of this post sitting at less than $40 with only 13 hours left in the auction-could end up being quite a bargain for someone)


SIGH! why is an E and not a D.....


----------



## Monocle

https://www.etsy.com/listing/160516...to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

Tee hee

something for everyone, you know who you are.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/156190675/antique-slipper-chair-lovingly-wrapped?ref=related-4


----------



## drlivingston

Monocle said:


> https://www.etsy.com/listing/160516...to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery
> 
> Tee hee
> 
> something for everyone, you know who you are.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/156190675/antique-slipper-chair-lovingly-wrapped?ref=related-4


I am intrigued and disturbed at the same time.


----------



## Orgetorix

That patchwork tweed chair may be the most attractive patchwork tweed item I've seen. Which is not saying much.


----------



## drlivingston

It would help add a little gentrification to the man cave without sacrificing my hunting lodge theme.


----------



## danielm

Ouch. According to their store info, they've been open since April of 2013 with only 1 sale.


----------



## wacolo

I really dig the tweed chair, but did they have to put the label on there?!?!



drlivingston said:


> I am intrigued and disturbed at the same time.


----------



## drlivingston

danielm said:


> Ouch. According to their store info, they've been open since April of 2013 with only 1 sale.


For what it is worth, Vincent Van Gogh only had "1 sale" during his entire lifetime.


----------



## Kaiko

Some recent auctions went up. Check it out at www.ebay.com/usr/wardroberenovations


----------



## zzdocxx

Nice but crashed my iPad chrome browser.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Yikes, $178 BIN for a gray orphan suit jacket?


----------



## Kaiko

Mike Petrik said:


> Yikes, $178 BIN for a gray orphan suit jacket?


I usually just set up BINs high to encourage auctions, but it's there incase someone just really, really wants it.



zzdocxx said:


> Nice but crashed my iPad chrome browser.


I'll remove the pictures, I hope that'll help with that.


----------



## mack11211

*MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND SALE: 33% off over 220 items!*

Dear Folks:

This weekend, till Tuesday night, everything in my ebay store is 33% off!

Ivy, prep, trad and sack listings are here:

https://bit.ly/1pjV8Bl

Plus this week's auctions includes many items of interest:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CHAMBRAY BLUE LINEN SACK COAT 40 S us 50c eu


1960s TONG YIK TAILORS kowloon hk IVY LEAGUE summer SACK COAT 44 us 54 eu


POLO Ralph Lauren brown SPECTATOR LOAFERS 8 D us 41 e crockett & jones ENGLAND


POLO Ralph Lauren black SPECTATOR LOAFERS 8 D us 41 e crockett & jones ENGLAND


CHURCH'S SHOES England CUSTOM GRADE OXFORD SHOES 9.5 D us 9 uk COMMANDO SOLE


Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Odradek

I've just listed a , along with a few other items.
42R, and wool, mohair and cashmere.


----------



## wacolo

(Cheaney?)

Words Escape Me BIN $89.99 or BO

Shetland 3/2 Sack 40 BIN $24.99 

Made in England Harrington Medium BIN 25.00

Nice Byford Sleeveless Cardigan Medium $12.99


----------



## WillBarrett

Weejuns in 8D. Only $.99 with an hour to go!


----------



## WillBarrett

Park Aves 11.5B...cheap cheap cheap


----------



## drlivingston

Shell imposters!!


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Beautiful Hanover shell LB Sheppards 10D for $79.99


Not shell, Doc, CG. Look at the micro-creasing on the right shoe in a couple of the photos.


----------



## wacolo

Reuben said:


> Not shell, Doc, CG. Look at the micro-creasing on the right shoe in a couple of the photos.


+1 Would still be a nice shoe if the price were lower.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Not shell, Doc, CG. Look at the micro-creasing on the right shoe in a couple of the photos.


Egads!! That is what I get for just looking at the title and barely looking at the shoes. I think that I will just stick to ties. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Spin Evans

I know I'm blowing someone's spot but...




Southwick sack in size 38!


----------



## Spin Evans

BB Golfer critter pants sz. 38

Frog critter pants sz. 40 (_supremely _bummed that these would never fit me)

And a few BB#1 repps in different colors.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...C1.A0.H0.Xregimental&_nkw=regimental&_sacat=0


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

Spin Evans said:


> I know I'm blowing someone's spot but...
> 
> Southwick sack in size 38!


Help me out... What are you supposed to wear that with and when are you supposed to wear it?


----------



## Orgetorix

Enrique Shockwave said:


> Help me out... What are you supposed to wear that with and when are you supposed to wear it?


Probably anywhere and anywith (is that a word?) you'd wear a cream dinner jacket.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> anywith (is that a word?)


I don't think so, but I am adding it to my vocabulary. It's a useful word.


----------



## zzdocxx

Hmmm, tux jacket, fall colors . . . wedding in Vermont tree house ?


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Seller is me.


----------



## drlivingston

e-thrifted these but were just a tad too big. Absolutely beautiful Allen Edmonds Hinsdale model 2884 loafers in shell cordovan size 12.5B. Sitting at $49.99 with less than 12 hours left. They would make a great addition to your footwear arsenal for a relative bargain.


----------



## ATL

I'm selling these things. (A lot of tweed for the start of summer, I know, but it's best to be prepared for fall, right?)

Harris Tweed gray stripe two-btn sportcoat blazer. Made in USA, 39 40 S
JOS BANK Harris Tweed green sack sportcoat blazer Full Canvas. 40 41 S R
JOS BANK Hand tailored Italy gray Cashmere sportcoat blazer. Full Canvas. 44 R

J Press Donegal Mist Cashmere Mohair tweed green stripe blazer sportcoat, 44 R
J Press Presstige Donegal Mist Cashmere Mohair tweed blazer sportcoat, 3-2, 44 R
Recent Oxxford two-button shawl collar dinner jacket tuxedo. Super 100s, 44 46 R

Size 16 Brooks Brothers boy's brown hopsack three-btn sportcoat blazer Age 13-14
Size 16 boy Brooks Brothers Russell Plaid Loro Piana sportcoat blazer. Age 13-14

If you see anything you like, let me know, and we might be able to work out a deal: https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## wacolo

Lands End Wool/Cotton Tie BIN $5.50


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Brooks Brothers items:
















(I believe this converts to ~size 8 U.S.)


----------



## Kaiko

Hey yall, won't be posting pictures this time since it messes with some mobile devices.

This week I have a Brioni 100% Cashmere blazer and Hermes tie going at $0.99 with no reserve! Also a slew of other great auctions like RLPL, Davies & Son Savile Row bespoke, Chester Barrie, Hickey Freeman, Burberry, Brooks Brothers, a whole lot more.

Check it out here: www.ebay.com/usr/wardroberenovations


----------



## WillBarrett

Several on my own items here.











Lots of other stuff...J&M USA Made Captoes! Luciano Barbera skinny wool pants! J&M Limited wingtip tassels! J. Crew chinos! Ties!

Whoo!


----------



## RPV

Chest: 21.75"
Shoulders: 17.75"
Waist: 20.75"
Sleeves: 23.5" (with about .75"-1" to take out)
BoC to bottom hem: 30"


----------



## Spin Evans

For those who, like me, have always wanted to see some of Chipp's wilder linings:




Warning: wear and tear on both jackets, and both have dual vents. I'll let you decide which is more of a deal-breaker.


----------



## zzdocxx

Wow. . .


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> Warning: wear and tear on both jackets, and both have dual vents. I'll let you decide which is more of a deal-breaker.


Regardless of their condition, they will sell for well over $100. Balearic has an army of ebay followers.


----------



## xcubbies

If you're in the Portland, Maine area, Mardens has Charles Tyrwhitt non-iron, spread collar shirts for about $17. Not really Trad wear, but I couldn't find a thread in the Fashion forum to post this.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Regardless of their condition, they will sell for well over $100. Balearic has an army of ebay followers.


Truth. .


----------



## zzdocxx

wacolo said:


> Truth. .


Took me a while to see the crabs in that fabric.

There are some people with serious money to spend.


----------



## Spin Evans

drlivingston said:


> Regardless of their condition, they will sell for well over $100. Balearic has an army of ebay followers.


I'm keenly aware. Always breaks my heart when they post something trad-adjacent.


----------



## zzdocxx

This guy Balearic must be raking it in, how does he do it ? ? ?


----------



## wacolo

zzdocxx said:


> This guy Balearic must be raking it in, how does he do it ? ? ?


On SF he goes by SpooPoker. He knows his stuff and has a great rep. I think he may also be giving kickbacks to PutThisOn as he gets featured in their ebay roundup almost every week. (just kidding spoo :tongue2


----------



## drlivingston

I may be wrong, but it would seem that it would be impossible for one man to keep up with such demand. Even though he doesn't have a B&M store, does he still have a small staff that helps him? There are many stages to a proper eBay listing. First, product acquisition. Then, cleaning (if necessary). Then photography. Then the product knowledge and listing phase. Then the wrapping and packing of the item. Then affixing the proper postage and getting it to the post office. It can be quite time consuming.


----------



## 32rollandrock

zzdocxx said:


> This guy Balearic must be raking it in, how does he do it ? ? ?


A lot of hard work. He's infamous for having bought a Ferrari with proceeds from his online clothing sales. At this point, he does a lot of it by consignment. His sartorial knowledge is amazing--he can spot fakes as easily as a pair of GTH trousers at the Academy Awards. He has developed a clientele that will often pay several times more than an item cost new because, if you want it, he's the only source, and there are a lot of rich people who don't care what something costs if they want it. He started out in the late 1990s and it just mushroomed for him because he put in enough time and sweat to learn everything there is to know about clothing and then used that knowledge to develop a fulltime business.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Twice I've bid on grenadine ties that Balearic was offering, not yet understanding that lots of others were watching for the same sort of tie. No matter what price they once cost retail, it makes no sense to bid > $80 for a used grenadine necktie, given the risk of some snags, etc. I watch him, partly because the swank ties he offers are fun to look at, but he might not be a great source of fundamental items. I have bought one tan linen tie from him, which is very nice, but I have to invent a reason to wear it.


----------



## wacolo

As well he has plenty of auctions that end at his $9.99 start price. But yes, when they do good, than can do very good.


----------



## 32rollandrock

SlideGuitarist said:


> Twice I've bid on grenadine ties that Balearic was offering, not yet understanding that lots of others were watching for the same sort of tie. No matter what price they once cost retail, it makes no sense to bid > $80 for a used grenadine necktie, given the risk of some snags, etc. I watch him, partly because the swank ties he offers are fun to look at, but he might not be a great source of fundamental items. I have bought one tan linen tie from him, which is very nice, but I have to invent a reason to wear it.


There is zero risk of a snag, etc. when buying a tie--or anything else--from him. There's a reason why he commands the prices and following that he does. You can trust the descriptions and, if he misses something, he will make it right. Reputations are everything in his line of work, and he has, perhaps, the best reputation of any purveyor of used goods on the Internet. If you have the money and you want it, there's no reason not to pull the trigger.


----------



## danielm

drlivingston said:


> I may be wrong, but it would seem that it would be impossible for one man to keep up with such demand. Even though he doesn't have a B&M store, does he still have a small staff that helps him? There are many stages to a proper eBay listing. First, product acquisition. Then, cleaning (if necessary). Then photography. Then the product knowledge and listing phase. Then the wrapping and packing of the item. Then affixing the proper postage and getting it to the post office. It can be quite time consuming.


He has an assistant, I believe. Over on SF he has mentioned bumping into his help while out thrifting. Couple of mind blowing facts - while a large portion of his business is consignment, he bought a Ferrari using proceeds only from items he thrifted himself. Lists 220 new auctions every week. In addition to his ebay sales, he also offers items directly in his Luxeswap affiliate thread on SF.

Also, he's a great guy to trade with. Picked up a Holland & Sherry tuxedo from him in exchange for two dozen ties I'd thrifted and no longer needed.


----------



## BorderBandit

Spin Evans said:


> For those who, like me, have always wanted to see some of Chipp's wilder linings:
> 
> Warning: wear and tear on both jackets, and both have dual vents. I'll let you decide which is more of a deal-breaker.


Won't lie....I'd get that first one.


----------



## straw sandals

Replacing or mending the linings on those jackets will be a significant expense. I have a Chipp sport coat that's awaiting repair; Paul Winston quoted me $200-$300 for a "normal" lining. Sure, I'm sure there's someone that will do it for less, but it's not going to be cheap!


----------



## ATL

I just posted a "beater" current Madison from BB sportcoat, navy with LP fabric. 45 L.

9.99 with no reserve










And some shell cordovan for repair. 12 Narrow.

25.00 no reserve


----------



## mack11211

*Closing this evening*

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CHAMBRAY BLUE LINEN SACK COAT 40 S us 50c eu


1960s TONG YIK TAILORS kowloon hk IVY LEAGUE summer SACK COAT 44 us 54 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad WASH n WEAR GRAY WORSTED SUIT 44 46 us 54 56 eu


Find all these and many more here;

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## drlivingston

The Tong Yik "sack" looks darted...


----------



## mhj

My listing:

*Alden 303 Black Calf Algonquin Blucher Oxford 11.5 C/E*


----------



## SlideGuitarist

My listing of a red university stripe, must-iron BB OCBD, 17-33:


----------



## sskim3

Great deal for anybody that is 8.5 with VERY WIDE feet. All of them are EEEE/EEEEEE with a Denver bar (never heard of it). But two of the are at $85 and the new pair is at $95.


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> a Denver bar (never heard of it)


It is a type of metatarsal bar. It can be made of rubber or leather. I believe that is helps with stability. Perhaps someone with more knowledge can correct me.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Those are on the Modified last, FWIW.


----------



## Kaiko

42 new auctions up this week. Brioni Suit, gorgeous Hermes tie, Gieves & Hawkes by D'Avenza, Zegna, Faconnable, Robert Talbott, and a whole lot more.

Find them at www.ebay.com/usr/wardroberenovations


----------



## drlivingston

Lots of fun items (some very trad, some not so trad):

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-us/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## mayostard

quick ebay question

I had a negative experience, seller wouldn't consider a refund (the item was clearly mislabeled). I opened a case with ebay and they instantly refunded my money, but it's not clear if ebay is just giving me that cash or if they actually took it back from the seller. The email I got from ebay didn't say that I should return the item (I really don't want it, though). Should I just send it back to the seller? If ebay took the money back from the seller I will definitely return it but I'm not sure I will if the seller still has the money.

thanks,


----------



## drlivingston

The seller gave you a refund... not eBay. Send the item(s) back. You can negotiate return shipping fees with the seller.


----------



## gamma68

I've got my eye on these white bucks. I hesitate a bit because of the stains/dirt/marks. Think these could clean up well?


----------



## straw sandals

I say keep 'em dirty; they look great! It's taken me over a year to get mine to look like those.


----------



## efdll

Do not hesitate. I heartily agree. That's how they should look, and if I didn't have a pair already I'd be bidding on them.


----------



## gamma68

Oops. I think those bucks are golf shoes. Never mind.


----------



## drlivingston

gamma68 said:


> Oops. I think those bucks are golf shoes. Never mind.


I have seen brick red soles like that. I didn't think that they were golf shoes.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> I have seen brick red soles like that. I didn't think that they were golf shoes.


With the little nubbies on the bottom? Aren't those golf shoes, or am I completely mistaken?


----------



## Takai

gamma68 said:


> With the little nubbies on the bottom? Aren't those golf shoes, or am I completely mistaken?


You are completely mistaken, it's red Dainite.


----------



## gamma68

Takai said:


> You are completely mistaken, it's red Dainite.


Ah, I see. Obviously, I'm still learning about footwear. I've got my eye on those bucks again.


----------



## Takai

I would definitely keep my eye on them, they're quite nice, made by Alfred Sargent I believe, and the Dainite will provide a very nice long life.


----------



## ATL

If anyone needs a cheap J Crew overcoat, I've got this listing ending in about an hour:


Here are some other trad things ending soon:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10D AE "Newport"
99¢ and NR


----------



## mjo_1

Hmm, these pics look familiar. Sure color #4 shell must be rare, but I can't believe there's a bidder at this price:


----------



## Pentheos

mjo_1 said:


> Hmm, these pics look familiar. Sure color #4 shell must be rare, but I can't believe there's a bidder at this price:


I think those are Mac's feet.


----------



## drlivingston

*Definition: *Shill bidding is the act of bidding on your own auction against other bidders in order to raise the price at which your item will eventually sell. It is a violation of both eBay rules and federal law. Note that on eBay and in most real-life auctions, a bid on an item from anyone related to the seller in almost any way, from friends and family to business associates and roommates, is considered to be a shill bid, will not be honored, and will almost certainly disqualify the seller-_even if the bidder would have purchased the item_.


----------



## wacolo

Are these Edward Green?


----------



## Kaiko

A bunch of auctions ending soon (4ish hours). Brioni 100% Cashmere Blazer is still as a nice, low price. A few things have no bids that are also at a fairly low price. Find them at www.ebay.com/usr/wardroberenovations


----------



## Reuben

Kaiko said:


> A bunch of auctions ending soon (4ish hours). Brioni 100% Cashmere Blazer is still as a nice, low price. A few things have no bids that are also at a fairly low price. Find them at www.ebay.com/usr/wardroberenovations


It'd be nice if you gave us specific examples with prices and links to them instead of just telling us to check your eBay account.


----------



## Kaiko

Reuben said:


> It'd be nice if you gave us specific examples with prices and links to them instead of just telling us to check your eBay account.


When I copypaste the pictures over, it seems to crash some users on mobile.


----------



## Reuben

Try doing what wacolo does, brief description, size, price, and link. No picture needed!


----------



## Kaiko

Reuben said:


> Try doing what wacolo does, brief description, size, price, and link. No picture needed!


I'll try that out next time!


----------



## Monocle

Got this in my Etsy feed/via VintageFashionGuild on FB. Pretty cool.

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/188354420/vintage-mens-60s-brown-jacket-striped


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> Got this in my Etsy feed/via VintageFashionGuild on FB. Pretty cool.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/188354420/vintage-mens-60s-brown-jacket-striped


That is tres cool. I've been keeping my eyes open for a vintage boating blazer myself.

Now, where and when do you plan to wear it?


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 1950s Madras jacket by Palm Beach, ~40R

The price is really low on this one: 10 smackers.


----------



## Monocle

gamma68 said:


> Now, where and when do you plan to wear it?


Admirer status only, here. I haven't been a size 38 since I was in the 10th grade.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

my listings: www.ebay.com/usr/sleepyinsanfran

clearing out a bunch of dress shoes in 11.5 D (and a couple 12 and 11). Mostly Allen Edmonds, alden, a pair of ET Wright Masters monkstraps, a.testoni pebbled blucher, and a lidfort wholecut split toe. The AEs and Aldens are preowned and the rest are new and unworn


----------



## HerrDavid

mayostard said:


> quick ebay question
> 
> I had a negative experience, seller wouldn't consider a refund (the item was clearly mislabeled). I opened a case with ebay and they instantly refunded my money, but it's not clear if ebay is just giving me that cash or if they actually took it back from the seller. The email I got from ebay didn't say that I should return the item (I really don't want it, though). Should I just send it back to the seller? If ebay took the money back from the seller I will definitely return it but I'm not sure I will if the seller still has the money.
> 
> thanks,


Given that the refund came so quick, it was from the seller as Dr. L. pointed out. Ebay only steps in and sends a refund themselves if a case escalates without resolution, and they rule in favor of the bidder. But even then the seller ends up paying, just to eBay rather than the bidder. Unfortunately, I speak from experience! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Titus_A

Head's Up: , $59.00 starting bid. At this price I should buy a backup instead of throwing it out here, but I'm feeling generous.


----------



## Enrique Shockwave

Titus_A said:


> Head's Up: , $59.00 starting bid. At this price I should buy a backup instead of throwing it out here, but I'm feeling generous.


I'm glad for your generosity. Really hoping that price doesn't shoot up on me...


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 listings this week...*

Are these:

ABERCROMBIE & FITCH classic trad BOLD STRIPE PANTS 36 us 52 eu resort party


ANDOVER SHOP classic trad LINEN SILK SACK COAT 46L us 56 L eu SOUTHWICK


1960s CRICKETEER usa prep trad GOLDEN SUMMER SACK COAT 40 us 50 eu SLIM MAD MEN


Find these and more here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## JackFlash

Auctions end this Sunday, June 22nd:


----------



## Spin Evans

The pattern matching on this is truly disheartening. Ralph, 44R.

Not-quite-seasonably-appropriate camel polo coat from BB. Size 37-38. BIN $200. Condition issues, of course, since it's camel.

More fabric that simply does not exist anymore. Magee. 39R. $30.

Gorgeous madras coat from Brooksgate. Darted, two-button. 37L. I'd get this in a heartbeat if it weren't so long, and even now I may still. $50.


----------



## WillBarrett

The following items are mine

J&M Optima Cap Toes 9D - $24.99


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 listings this week...*

Are these:

BULLOCK & JONES summery TAN TWILL STRIPE PANTS 34 us 50 eu


YESTON worth ave palm beach WILD PAISLEY PANTS 34 us 50 eu


J PRESS classic trad SILK LINEN SUMMER SACK COAT 44 us 54 eu


BROOKS BROTHERS GOLDEN FLEECE classic trad GLEN PLAID SACK SUIT 40 us 50 eu


All auctions end Sunday night EST

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Kaiko

Heya, taking the suggestions from before. The following items are my auctions.











And lots of other awesome things ending this week. If you mention AAAC I'll ship anything for free as well.


----------



## drlivingston

Wacolo, have you ever seen a Harris Tweed jacket tagged in the neck like that green one? I am positive that it's authentic. I was just wondering.


----------



## straw sandals

The inside label is strange - that's not the usual orb, nor is it the shield from the renegade Harris Tweed association. It's a nice jacket, though!


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Wacolo, have you ever seen a Harris Tweed jacket tagged in the neck like that green one? I am positive that it's authentic. I was just wondering.





straw sandals said:


> The inside label is strange - that's not the usual orb, nor is it the shield from the renegade Harris Tweed association. It's a nice jacket, though!


I have only seen one of those labels in person. I had no reason to doubt it was authentic, and the jacket it was attached to was probably from the early 60s at the latest.


----------



## ATL

I've lowered the prices on most of my ebay items, which all end today. Lots of good trad stuff here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Old, good Jos Bank, Britches of Georgetowne oxfords, Oxxford shawl collar DJ, J Press


----------



## wacolo

Errrrr

Orvis Popover Medium BIN $18.99


----------



## Odradek

.
Tagged as a 44 Short.

(Sorry for the huge photo)


----------



## Vector Sum

wacolo said:


> Errrrr


And although I was fearful of what I might see, I still couldn't keep from clicking on the "See Other Items" button. :-/


----------



## ATL

These are my listings, for those of you who would rather deal through ebay than the thrift thread. 







ESSENTIAL Gitman Bros Russell Plaid tie. Skinny. Made in USA .100% Silk. Recent!

 

WOW! Gitman Bros Gitman Gold skinny brown herringbone tie. Made in USA Fine wool

 

Trad Gitman Bros green crest patterned all silk tie. Skinny. Made in USA. Recent

 

Wool plaid tartan Gitman Bros super skinny tie. Long. Made: USA. Fashionably hip

 

Navy tweed Gitman Bros super skinny tie Wool Made: USA Fashionable. Long length.



EXCELLENT Red tartan plaid Gitman Bros skinny tie. Made in USA. Holiday. Recent!


----------



## Monocle

_INTERESTING pair of madras shorts...
_https://www.etsy.com/listing/155388069/authentic-indian-madras-bermuda-shorts?ref=market

St. Paddy's day 2015?? Anyone? :icon_pale:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Monocle said:


> St. Paddy's day 2015?? Anyone.


Someone should call the police. Shell in such short supply and someone wastes it like this?


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Someone should call the police. Shell in such short supply and someone wastes it like this?


I would not spend that much money on something that looks like it was produced by Stacy Adams or Giorgio Brutini.


----------



## red_shift

I have no stake in this auction but it seems a good chance to take for $35. About 8 hours remaining.


----------



## frosejr

The labeling appears to be pretty new, so I would bet those are corrected grain, and probably not of the vintage quality.



red_shift said:


> I have no stake in this auction but it seems a good chance to take for $35. About 8 hours remaining.


----------



## ArtVandalay

frosejr said:


> The labeling appears to be pretty new, so I would bet those are corrected grain, and probably not of the vintage quality.


Heh. Yea, there's a reason there are zero bids on those. No bueno.


----------



## ATL

A bunch of my auctions are ending this evening:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Steve Smith

Not my auction but I own one of these. Only a few hours left and this is a steal.


----------



## LeeLo

Do these look fake florsheim imperial gunboats to you? I can't tell.


----------



## wacolo

Chinchilla/Lambswool Cardigan Large BIN $35.00 or BO


----------



## gamma68

Shameless plug for my auction of a Harrods silk Dalmatian puppies tie. Bidding at a low .99 with just a few hours to go:


----------



## red_shift

ArtVandalay said:


> Heh. Yea, there's a reason there are zero bids on those. No bueno.


Thank you both, I'm glad I didn't jump in on that auction. I have a long way to go in terms of learning about footwear.


----------



## drlivingston

LeeLo said:


> Do these look fake florsheim imperial gunboats to you? I can't tell.


They are not Florsheim imperials, but that doesn't make them fake. They are not pretending to be Florsheims. Many makers made similar shoes back then. Florsheim even produced some of the shoes for other companies. Here are the facts. They are gorgeous (in great shape and well cared for) and someone got a really good buy.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> They are not Florsheim imperials, but that doesn't make them fake. They are not pretending to be Florsheims. Many makers made similar shoes back then. Florsheim even produced some of the shoes for other companies. Here are the facts. They are gorgeous (in great shape and well cared for) and someone got a really good buy.


Then there are Executive Imperials. Tough flips.


----------



## LeeLo

32rollandrock said:


> Then there are Executive Imperials. Tough flips.


Good lawd, those executive imperials are beautiful.


----------



## adoucett

This guy is selling five 16-35 Slim Fit Brooks Brothers Dress shirts for $50 BIN


----------



## ytc

adoucett said:


> This guy is selling five 16-35 Slim Fit Brooks Brothers Dress shirts for $50 BIN


Damn ONE HALF INCH off in neck.


----------



## 32rollandrock

adoucett said:


> This guy is selling five 16-35 Slim Fit Brooks Brothers Dress shirts for $50 BIN


But no returns and no notation indicating condition. You'd assume that they're fine, but never assume anything on eBay...


----------



## sskim3

NOS shell cordovan wallet --> $175

Also if I didn't buy mine already, I might have put in a bid for this:

Not sure on the quality of French Shriner shoes but wanted to share.


----------



## adoucett

32rollandrock said:


> But no returns and no notation indicating condition. You'd assume that they're fine, but never assume anything on eBay...


Yeah the listing sucked...probably hence why it's priced low. If anyone is interested though I'd suggest sending the seller a message and requesting pictures of the bunch if it's still available.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

11.5E snuff tassels, these are just like the 666's except on the copley/flex welt


----------



## Titus_A

Some great winter GTH trousers, vintage BB:


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 11.5E snuff tassels, these are just like the 666's except on the copley/flex welt


Those are gorgeous! If only they were a half size smaller.


----------



## 32rollandrock

adoucett said:


> Yeah the listing sucked...probably hence why it's priced low. If anyone is interested though I'd suggest sending the seller a message and requesting pictures of the bunch if it's still available.


Except the pictures that he already has up suck. White shirts are, after all, white shirts, so I'm not sure what else more sucky pictures might add. He appears to sell a fair amount on eBay and so likely is familiar with how it works--if you send something that isn't as described, buyer gets money back and you risk bad feedback. Both powerful tools. If those were my size, I'd send this message: Do these shirts have any stains, rips, tears, frays, odors or other imperfections? Are they all point collar or do some have button-down collars? I, frankly, wouldn't personally care about the latter, but some would. If he answered mint to the former, I'd pull the trigger.


----------



## Spin Evans

J Press, 40L, 3/2 roll. $50.


----------



## wacolo

Spin Evans said:


> J Press, 40L, 3/2 roll. $50.


32" from the top of the collar might work for a lot of 40R out there, too.


----------



## drlivingston

wacolo said:


> 32" from the top of the collar might work for a lot of 40R out there, too.


If his measurements are accurate, the jacket is most likely a 40R or, like some of my vintage pieces, a 40ML. His portly mannequin doesn't do the jacket any justice.


----------



## ATL

Not "Trad" but patch pockets, classic styling, and still not sold. This is my listing. This jacket is NWT. The starting price is very low.

If it doesn't sell at this price, I'll see about tailoring it down, which might or might not work (probably not).




 

 *Time left: 3d 11h leftSunday, 9PM * $99.00
0 bids

$375.00 
Buy It Now

Free shipping


----------



## Orgetorix

drlivingston said:


> If his measurements are accurate, the jacket is most likely a 40R or, like some of my vintage pieces, a 40ML. His portly mannequin doesn't do the jacket any justice.


Vintage Ivy jackets were often short by modern standards. Where BB's 40-41L would likely measure 32.5+ BOC today, the 41L camelhair sack I have (not even a 41ML) is about 31.25" BOC.


----------



## mack11211

*40% OFF SALE AT MACK11211 HAPPY 4th OF JULY!*

Dear Folks:

Happy 4th of July!

Celebrate with 40% OFF over 200 items!

Through Sunday.

Find the great coat below and all the other items here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html

Find THREE DOZEN specifically trad items here:

https://bit.ly/1lZxBq4


----------



## ATL

Some of my auctions ending tomorrow night:


*
$350 Loake 9 D captoe brown balmoral oxford shoe Britches of Georgetowne England*
*
STAPLE $145 Sid Mashburn 17.5 34 spread collar blue dress shirt Large*
*
Navy tweed Gitman Bros super skinny tie Wool Made: USA Fashionable. Long length.*
*
TRAD Harris Tweed 40 41 S R green sack sportcoat blazer Full Canvas. Jos A Bank*
*
Recent Tall Gitman Bros light blue patterned tie Skinny Made in USA All Silk UNC*
*
EXCELLENT Red tartan plaid Gitman Bros skinny tie. Made in USA. Holiday. Recent!*
*
45 L Brooks Brothers Madison navy blazer sportcoat jacket Loro Piana Made Canada*
*
WOW! Gitman Bros Gitman Gold skinny brown herringbone tie. Made in USA Fine wool*
*
Recent Skinny Gitman Bros short red blue striped tie Repp. Hand made in USA Silk*
*
$139 Hand made Gitman Bros green crest patterned all silk tie. Skinny. USA. Trad*
*
Vintage WW 2 1942 Coast Guard Academy Small midshipman pea coat. Custom made: CT*
*
PERFECT Brooks Brothers Slim Fit 14.5 32 blue check shirt Button down Polo Small*

*
*


----------



## Kaiko

GORGEOUS Ermenegildo Zegna Trofeo Guncheck Windowpane Suit Jacket Blazer 46L





A few of the things I have listed for this week.


----------



## Monocle

I am going to be listing a Mont Blanc Meisterstuck 5833 Carbon and Steel Rollerball, that has been used by me about a dozen or so times since I bought it. Still basically new. Has satin lined square box. Service guide and cleaning cloth. No refills. If any members are interested, I'd like to give preference. Will list at midnight tonight, asking $300.00 or offer. I do have pics.


----------



## mack11211

*NEW J PRESs for sale on ebay -- trousers, suits, shirts more!*

Dear Folks:

I have acquired a quantity of NWT first quality J Press clothing.

Current listings include poplin and gabardine sack suits in sizes ranging from 39 to 50, and trousers in sizes ranging from 32 to 50. There is also a selection of the classic French sack coat by J Keydge called the 'slack jacket" that both J Press and Alan Flusser have sold over the years. I own two myself. They're great. One slack jacket listing is pictured below.



Find all the NEW J PRESS listings here:

https://bit.ly/1mHeNgB


----------



## Spin Evans

For the man with a lot more money, and guts, than I: 5 ultra-loud Lilly Pulitzer "size 38-40" jackets, all starting at $550.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/uncleshamo...zers_Sport_Coats&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> For the man with a lot more money, and guts, than I: 5 ultra-loud Lilly Pulitzer "size 38-40" jackets, all starting at $550.
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/uncleshamo...zers_Sport_Coats&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


Paging Rueben...


----------



## BorderBandit

Johnston & Murphy made in the USA, they claim Aristocrats but I don't see anything that says that. Appears to be NOS and in pretty decent shape for $85. They're 13 C which is just too small for me to attempt to squeeze into.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/178201...to=US&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## adoucett

*Lot of 5 Brooks Brothers OCBD Size 15/15.5-32 in various colors for $51 BIN
*(not my listing)


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> For the man with a lot more money, and guts, than I: 5 ultra-loud Lilly Pulitzer "size 38-40" jackets, all starting at $550.
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/uncleshamo...zers_Sport_Coats&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


"Tusk in the sun print - GOP" lol. That would make quite the statement at the national convention :biggrin:


----------



## straw sandals

Hot buttered popcorn, those are fantastic! $550 is a bit steep, but if I had the dough I'd choose the patchwork. It's beyond everything.

The only possible place I could think to wear these would be to host a summer party. They bring to mind the Duke of Windsor's host jacket (though of course are something else entirely):


----------



## orange fury

straw sandals said:


> *Hot buttered popcorn*, those are fantastic!


Ron Burgundy?

:tongue2:


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Paging Rueben...


Paging preteen Reuben . . .


----------



## Spin Evans

Don't worry Reuben, here's something with some breathing room for you.

Ben Silver yellow seersucker jacket in, yes, 46L.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

interesting silk vest by PRL/corneliani, size 48R


----------



## mack11211

*BIG SALE on NWT J PRESS suits, pants, more! Over 75% off!*

Dear Folks:

Many J Press items now listed, including dozens of pants in sizes 32 to 44. Some auctions closing this evening, for instance:

NEW nwt $745 J PRESS OLIVE GABARDINE SUMMER sack SUIT 44 XL us 54 eu


NWT NEW $395 J KEYDGE x J PRESS france BRIGHT RED HEMP SACK BLAZER 42 us 52 eu


Find all NWT J Press items here:
https://k2b-bulk.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...unt=1&srcType=0&searchSubmit=Search&goToPage=


----------



## ATL

Here are some trad items of mine ending this evening:


----------



## ilrprbp

Which one of you stole my Harris Tweed for Orvis from mensaman / the good doctor?? That was meant for me!!


----------



## drlivingston

ilrprbp said:


> Which one of you stole my Harris Tweed for Orvis from mensaman / the good doctor?? That was meant for me!!


I sold one of those?


----------



## ATL

Trad stuff from my ebay offerings:










42 L Brooks Brothers Madison navy blazer. LP fabric.

This is pretty spotless and seems hardly worn. Current model sold at Brooks Brothers for $648 plus tax. Low starting price, and I've set the BIN at $199.










38 Short Brooks Brothers Country Club Loro Piana 120s blazer.

Amazing blazer in a rare-for-ebay 38 Short.

Last up from the new additions:










38 S Brooks Brothers double-breasted topcoat, LP Storm System.

I can't describe how amazing this is. If it's your style and fits your measurements, jump on it.

And here's everything else, including BB shirts in 14.5-32 SLIM fit and 15.5-32 EXTRA SLIM fit (rare birds on ebay, indeed):

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Ekphrastic

I've never seen one of these before; kinda like a varsity jacket, but overcoat length: . Not my cup of tea, but interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Ekphrastic said:


> I've never seen one of these before; kinda like a varsity jacket, but overcoat length: . Not my cup of tea, but interesting, nonetheless.


Sure that's a men's coat? The snaps appear to be oriented on the wrong side.


----------



## Ekphrastic

You know, I was so taken by its strangeness, I didn't even check. Good catch.  (Still odd, though, for either gender.)


----------



## gamma68

For all you 40Rs out there...

INSANE Vintage 70's Blue White Brown PAISLEY Sport Coat 40 L USA Made WILD!https://www.ebay.com/itm/261533234772?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## dkoernert

8287 is shell on the Cards guide. Someone needs to snag these:


----------



## 32rollandrock

dkoernert said:


> 8287 is shell on the Cards guide. Someone needs to snag these:


I just did. We shall see...


----------



## WillBarrett

Any Clemson fans around?

NWT Pennington and Bailes Stadium Pants in size 34x30. Perfect GTH gameday wear. Look stylish on your way to another 9-3 season! (I kid, I kid)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

41L polo coat


----------



## ATL

My ebay stuff is all ending tonight. Brooks Brothers blazers in 38 Short, 42 Long, awesome tweed sportcoats, a killer BB topcoat, and much more.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## MZWilson

I have a wonderful light brown courdouroy BB jacket in 40s. It turns out I'm more of a 38 in Brooks sizing. Very open to offers. www.ebay.com/itm/Brooks-Brothers-bl...SA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item4ad83fa951


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I have several trad items on ebay ending soon. Including:

Allen Edmonds Saddle Oxfords








[/URL]

Oxxford 44L suit








[/URL]

Oxxford 42L Black Grey "Screenweave?"

NWT vintage 3 Piece Tan Corduroy Suit 40XL








[/URL]

NEW BB Glen Plaid Sport Coat 46








[/URL]

I have others, I am just not very fast at uploading these photos and copying everything.

Also shoes, ties, polos and non-trad but great items.

Here is a link to all my ebay items.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/thenobleprofessor/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## mack11211

*Over 50 NWT J Press sack sport coats now listed, also, suits, pants, moar! with FORUM BONUS*

Dear Folks:

The upload is complete:

Over 50 sport coats in sizes 40S to 48L. Retail up to $850. My price: $99.99 for any one.

A selection:

  

  

  

  

Find all J Press items here

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...70.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=j+press&_sacat=1059

FORUM BONUS: If you message me here on the forum before buying and I invoice you directly from paypal, we can take 10% off these already low prices. Please include your email address for invoicing.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

42R PRL/corneliani vest


Roos Atkins wool robe


11D BB/cheaney patent bals


11.5D C&F PTB's


paul stuart braces


9.5E Alden? BB white suede tassel loafers 


43L midnight blue-ish dinner jacket from Neiman


44R HF super boss dinner jacket


lime green PRL congressman


vtg 13 BB trees


42L PRL dbl breasted smoking jacket


How does this seller have so many Aldens?


8B C&J Harvard?


----------



## ATL

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=



40 R Bespoke Alan Flusser navy flannel suit


----------



## Kaiko

Heya everyone, been a while. Some new auctions up ending on Aug 3rd. If you win an auction that has a shipping fee let me know and I'll waive it.

EXPENSIVE Tumi Black Leather Multi Compartment Heavy Duty Briefcase Laptop Bag

AMAZING Robert Talbott Best of Class Brown Striped Thick Woven 100% Silk Tie EUC

RARE Maurice Sedwell of Savile Row Gray Herringbone Suit Jacket Blazer ~ 44S WOW

#1 MENSWEAR Brioni Pale Yellow Striped Repp Silk Linen Thick Woven Tie EUC NR

WOW Hickey Freeman Collection Deep Blue Striped Repp 100% Silk THICK Woven Tie

INCREDIBLE Brioni Roma White Ivory Satin Lapels Formal Dinner Jacket 43R WOW


----------



## drlivingston

Lots of auctions starting at $9.99.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mensaman-us/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## mack11211

*Say Yes to the Press!!!*



mack11211 said:


> Dear Folks:
> 
> The upload is complete:
> 
> Over 50 sport coats in sizes 40S to 48L. Retail up to $850. My price: $99.99 for any one.
> 
> A selection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find all J Press items here
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...70.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=j+press&_sacat=1059
> 
> FORUM BONUS: If you message me here on the forum before buying and I invoice you directly from paypal, we can take 10% off these already low prices. Please include your email address for invoicing.


More J Press now listed:

J PRESS classic trad FLYING GAME BIRD woven silk TIE 3.75" or 9.5 cm


BIG SALE NEW nwt $745 SUIT classic trad TAN GABARDINE SUIT 38 S us 48c eu


Auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## 32rollandrock

dkoernert said:


> 8287 is shell on the Cards guide. Someone needs to snag these:


Arrived today. Shell. Absolutely, positively, 100-percent shell. More shell than on a seashore, and in stunning condition. Thanks dkoernert, with a huge assist from Cards.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Ravazzollo suit ends in less than 3 hours! Free shipping to forum members!


----------



## ballmouse

McGeorge cashmere V neck. Size 40.


----------



## WillBarrett

Brooks Brothers 3 Button Charcoal Suit 44R 34x28.



Jack Victor Silk-Wool Jacket in 44R.



BB Chinos 33x28


----------



## Dmontez

I sold a pair of shoes on ebay, and I think a buyer is going to open a SNAD case since I did not accept his return for what he said was significant scuffs, that were not there when I sold the item. He had the item for a week before saying anything. I honestly think he may have caused the damage and now wants to return them, does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Reuben

Try here: https://www.styleforum.net/t/309281...-tricks-problems-questions/14610#post_7277096


----------



## Orgetorix

Dmontez said:


> I sold a pair of shoes on ebay, and I think a buyer is going to open a SNAD case since I did not accept his return for what he said was significant scuffs, that were not there when I sold the item. He had the item for a week before saying anything. I honestly think he may have caused the damage and now wants to return them, does anyone have any experience with this?


Did your pictures include clear shots of the area that is now scuffed? Have you asked him to provide pictures of the scuffs? If you clearly showed the area without scuffs, you should be OK. If he opens a case, call Ebay and explain that the item is no longer in the same condition as when you sent it, and use the photos as proof.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dmontez said:


> I sold a pair of shoes on ebay, and I think a buyer is going to open a SNAD case since I did not accept his return for what he said was significant scuffs, that were not there when I sold the item. He had the item for a week before saying anything. I honestly think he may have caused the damage and now wants to return them, does anyone have any experience with this?


Generally speaking, you're screwed--eBay will almost always side with the buyer in a case like this. Which is why eBay should be a last resort when trying to sell stuff. I've heard of cases where buyers have destroyed things to get their money back, so it can be better to surrender early rather than force their hand. Taking lots of photos before putting it in the mail is a good idea, though.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Dmontez said:


> I sold a pair of shoes on ebay, and I think a buyer is going to open a SNAD case since I did not accept his return for what he said was significant scuffs, that were not there when I sold the item. He had the item for a week before saying anything. I honestly think he may have caused the damage and now wants to return them, does anyone have any experience with this?


I had a bad experience like this, and I've accepted returns ever since. It's better policy. Someone can return something wether you consent or not.


----------



## drlivingston

32 and Dieu are most accurate... A seller is guilty until proven innocent. In the past 12 months, I have paid eBay over $5,200 in listing fees. You would think that would give me a little leverage in arguing a case. Wrong! They sided with a person who had joined less than one month previous to the incident. It was very similar to your own. I even had photographic evidence to support my side of the dispute. It doesn't matter. (sigh) It just doesn't matter.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> 32 and Dieu are most accurate... A seller is guilty until proven innocent. In the past 12 months, I have paid eBay over $5,200 in listing fees. You would think that would give me a little leverage in arguing a case. Wrong! They sided with a person who had joined less than one month previous to the incident. It was very similar to your own. I even had photographic evidence to support my side of the dispute. It doesn't matter. (sigh) It just doesn't matter.


The problem, I'm sure, was the packaging. You need to spend a bit more time making sure things are carefully wrapped and protected. Consider tissue paper.


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> The problem, I'm sure, was the packaging. You need to spend a bit more time making sure things are carefully wrapped and protected. Consider tissue paper.


Grrrrrr....


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Grrrrrr....


I KNEW that was you...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

tan opera pumps ..lulz


10.5 PS albert slippers


Small <32" BB USA silk tartan cummberbund


----------



## Dmontez

Thanks for the responses gentlemen, after reading through these and understanding that there is just nothing that can be done, ebay will allow a buyer to return an item whether I allowed it or not. I apologized to the buyer for being uncooperative, and asked him to send me pictures of the "scuffs". If it doesn't seem like he wore them tripped and then decided to send them back I will take the return. I have the before pictures and if their is damage that I didn't ship them with then I will fight it. I know its not from shipping. They were wrapped in tissue paper in their original box, and then in another USPS box. 

Every time I sell on ebay I say this is the last time I will sell on ebay, but that never pans out. It gives me much respect for the like of Mack1211 who sells like crazy on ebay!


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> I KNEW that was you...


Me? I am not the hostile type. Or, in a better term, pugnacious. :tongue2:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Me? I am not the hostile type. Or, in a better term, pugnacious. :tongue2:


Go pug yourself.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dmontez said:


> Thanks for the responses gentlemen, after reading through these and understanding that there is just nothing that can be done, ebay will allow a buyer to return an item whether I allowed it or not. I apologized to the buyer for being uncooperative, and asked him to send me pictures of the "scuffs". If it doesn't seem like he wore them tripped and then decided to send them back I will take the return. I have the before pictures and if their is damage that I didn't ship them with then I will fight it. I know its not from shipping. They were wrapped in tissue paper in their original box, and then in another USPS box.
> 
> Every time I sell on ebay I say this is the last time I will sell on ebay, but that never pans out. It gives me much respect for the like of Mack1211 who sells like crazy on ebay!


You really don't have much choice. Eat it and learn. Mack1211--and he is a great seller--charges more than others and I think that there is a reason for that beyond wanting to make money. He accepts returns, and the cost of that is, I suspect, built into his prices. I purchased a jacket from him and returned it because it did not fit. I would not have made the purchase if I didn't know upfront that I could return it. So, it's built into his business model, and he's largely protected from SNAD, I think. In a case like yours, there would be no SNAD issue if you accepted returns--the buyer, upon thinking twice, likely would have returned it and you would have eaten the original shipping cost. Not that you should accept returns. All sellers are different. I prefer offering the lowest price I possibly can, and I get burned once in awhile by unscrupulous buyers. If it were something other than a hobby, I might reconsider, but it's a hobby. I ain't Brooks Brothers and there's no room in my basement for a returns department. Doesn't make it less aggravating when it happens.


----------



## sskim3

Ermenegildo Zegna Soft Tan Checked Blazer 40R - 0.99 w/ 2 days left 
https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=331271909036&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT
The jacket is beautiful but is a tad too small for me. It has been sitting around and need to get rid of it.


----------



## Kaiko

Heya guys.

Have a few things going up this week, including a handful of Ben Silver by Michael Drake pocket squares. Silk/Cotton blended, all new. Some Ben Silver hand made in italy 100% silk pocket squares.

Also to name a few: Luciano Barbera Collezione Sartoriale double breasted gray suit jacket, Robert Talbott Brown paisley pocket square, Johnston and Murphy Brown Genuine American Alligator Belt, a few Robert Talbott Best of Class and Estate ties, and an awesome Oxxford Crest Gray pinstripe super 150's suit size 44R.

www.ebay.com/usr/wardroberenovations

Wanted to add a few pictures but they stretch way too big. Auctions go up in about 10 minutes. If you want to shop around the BINOBOs and are interested in something, shoot me an offer with a note you're from AAAC and I'll try and strike you a better deal.


----------



## Reuben

^ I can't seem to find the measurements for your jackets anywhere. Is that a problem from viewing on my phone?


----------



## Kaiko

Reuben said:


> ^ I can't seem to find the measurements for your jackets anywhere. Is that a problem from viewing on my phone?


Yeah, still working out the kinks with the html layout but it doesn't seem to like eBay mobile app, but seems fine on firefox mobile, chrome, etc.

I think it's just the picture size warping everything.


----------



## Monocle

Admiring some madders tonight.


----------



## Spin Evans

Is there such a thing as a muted boating blazer? I think so. Norman Hilton 3/2 sack, 42ML, starting at $9.

Sufficiently faded Trimingham's (w/ their famous buttons) 2-button patch madras jacket, "38S," $99.


----------



## Acme

Nice shoes for $65:



They remind me that I'm overdue to learn how to identify makers on sight, without having to refer to the guide.


----------



## Orgetorix

Those are the 346 outlet shoes. IIRC they're made somewhere in Central or South America.


----------



## CrazyLarry

Acme said:


> They remind me that I'm overdue to learn how to identify makers on sight, without having to refer to the guide.


Acme, 
What is this guide of which you speak? Is this something on AAAC that I've yet to discover?
Larry


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> Is there such a thing as a muted boating blazer? I think so. Norman Hilton 3/2 sack, 42ML, starting at $9.


That's an interesting jacket, Spin. Not sure if it's a true "Boating Blazer," or "Boating Blazer-Inspired."


----------



## Acme

CrazyLarry said:


> Acme,
> What is this guide of which you speak? Is this something on AAAC that I've yet to discover?
> Larry


It's not on AAAC, it's on the other forum. There are a couple of threads related to identifying high end makers when they're being sold under someone else's brand. Just search for "secrets to id the maker."

Quite a fun game, if you're so inclined.


----------



## CrazyLarry

Acme said:


> It's not on AAAC, it's on the other forum. There are a couple of threads related to identifying high end makers when they're being sold under someone else's brand. Just search for "secrets to id the maker."
> 
> Quite a fun game, if you're so inclined.


Found it. Thanks! It's up to 146 Pages - so just a little light reading for this evening.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 1932 Cambridge Rifle Association Boating Blazer small 38:


----------



## Spin Evans

Aw, it looks like it's made out of a baby blanket!

Gamma, you're right, I think the one I posted isn't a true boating blazer. The fabric is almost certainly cotton.


----------



## ATL

I just posted this guy:

40/41 R Vintage Gant awesomeness

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## mack11211

*Giant J Press sale continues -- markdowns & additions*

Dear Folks:

The giant J Press sale continues, with markdowns and additions. Just a few of the items:

NWT NEW $395 J KEYDGE x J PRESS france BRIGHT RED HEMP SACK BLAZER 42 us 52 eu


BIG SALE NEW NEW nwt $390 J PRESS japan COTTON RAMIE COAT XL with ACTION BACK


BIG SALE NEW nwt $525 J PRESS GRAY STRIPED SEERSUCKER D/B COAT 41 42S us 52c eu


A few of the J Press sport coats on offer, in sizes from 40S to 48L. Values up to $850, now with opening bids of $74.99.

  

  

  

  

Find all J Press items here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...70.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=j+press&_sacat=1059

Auctions close TONIGHT, Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I have several items ending today. Including a cool NWT corduroy three piece suit, a few BB polos, ties, shoes.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Whoops actually the 3 piece suit I have ending is a vintage Chaps tan pinstripe.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Three piece NWT Corduroy suit ends in 40 min

BB Brookease 42XL ends in 25 hours

And other items!

I welcome offers from forum offers that are below my asking price. Always good to avoid ebay fees.

See all my items:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## adoucett

Found a seller offering some pretty good looking NATO style straps for $2 USD shipped. 

I have no idea what the quality is like but at $2 it's hard to go wrong... 

They look pretty similar to designs from BB and Jcrew and are offered in both 18mm and 20mm width. 

I just placed an order for the Green/Navy and White/Navy so we'll see in a couple weeks what turns up.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Good find. It's been so long since I've purchased watch straps, I'm not even sure what size my Timex takes. I have the Timex Easy Reader. I'm measuring around 16mm, but I could have sworn it took 18mm straps. I know a few other people on the forum have the same watch, does anyone know for sure?


----------



## adoucett

If it helps, my Timex Expedition takes a 18mm as does the Seiko 5


----------



## WillBarrett

BB 346 Tan/White Seersucker pants. Flat front - 33/30. 

$9.99 plus shipping


----------



## mhj

Here's a pink Mercer OCBD for a larger gentleman:


----------



## Kaiko

Hey all. Have new listings up this week, which will end on the 17th.

Things to note:



















and plenty more. Always willing to work out deals for members on BINOBO stuff, just let me know you're from AAAC when submitting an offer.


----------



## mack11211

*J PRESS COAT, PANT & SUIT SALE -- going, going...*

Dear Folks:

The great J Press sale continues!

This past week, my selection was featured on the ebay tip sheet of a widely followed menswear blog. This drives web traffic, views and sales. I could see the number of people watching each item rise markedly as soon as the ebay tip sheet post went up. Sales began to follow almost immediately. One buyer had become an ebay member that very day, simply in order to take advantage of the sale. He didn't want to miss out.

And neither should you. Check the listings now. About half a dozen have bids now, with competitive bidding on several. This number will rise as the 10 PM Sunday night auction end time approaches.

What to do?

Act now!

All of the coats are at $74.99. That's the price of entering the game. but for $25 more you can win it. That's the BIN price of any NWT J Press sack sport coat. There are sizes from 39 to 50, shorts to longs. Some of them look like this:

  

  

  

  

Find all J Press items here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...70.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=j+press&_sacat=1059

Again, auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## C. Sharp

Dead stock vintage Shetland jacket


----------



## drlivingston

Gorgeous black cherry (almost black with some #8 showing in the light) 8.5E Hanover shell cordovan longwings. Sitting at $13 right now with a little over a day left!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Gorgeous black cherry (almost black with some #8 showing in the light) 8.5E Hanover shell cordovan longwings. Sitting at $13 right now with a little over a day left!


Is that your listing Dr. L? Or are you just posting it as a heads up?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

5 things ending this morning and today including

a Vintage Chaps 3 piece Suit

2 BB Golden Fleece Polos

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## ATL

Ending today! No bids, so you might be able to grab it for cheap.



ATL said:


> I just posted this guy:
> 
> 40/41 R Vintage Gant awesomeness


The rest of my auctions are here. Lots of ties and sportcoats: https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> Is that your listing Dr. L? Or are you just posting it as a heads up?


It's mine  Nothing wrong with a little self-promotion. lol


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> It's mine  Nothing wrong with a little self-promotion. lol


I totally agree! I asked because I remembered your user name and I was watching a few of your listings recently.


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> I totally agree! I asked because I remembered your user name and I was watching a few of your listings recently.


I haven't listed anything in a few days as I have been proofreading some documents for a physician friend. However, I have about 100 items in the queue just waiting to be listed this week. (Oxxford, Brioni, Robert Talbott, Mezlan, Allen Edmonds, Southern Tide, Burberry Brit, etc.)


----------



## Kaiko

Kaiko said:


> Heya guys.
> 
> Have a few things going up this week, including a handful of Ben Silver by Michael Drake pocket squares. Silk/Cotton blended, all new. Some Ben Silver hand made in italy 100% silk pocket squares.
> 
> Also to name a few: Robert Talbott Brown paisley pocket square, Johnston and Murphy Brown Genuine American Alligator Belt, a few Robert Talbott Best of Class and Estate ties, and an awesome Oxxford Crest Gray pinstripe super 150's suit size 44R.
> 
> www.ebay.com/usr/wardroberenovations
> 
> Wanted to add a few pictures but they stretch way too big. Auctions go up in about 10 minutes. If you want to shop around the BINOBOs and are interested in something, shoot me an offer with a note you're from AAAC and I'll try and strike you a better deal.


These are ending in a few hours. As always if you're interested in BINOBO item let me know you're from AAAC and I'll try and make you a deal.


----------



## mh3203

Here are two listings that are still up. 

50.00 starting price

20.00 starting price 

Both end 8/12


----------



## mack11211

*...still TWO DOZEN LEFT!, so GIANT SALE TODAY ONLY*

Dear Folks;

Thank you for all of your business these past few weeks.

In a few days I will be going on vacation, but what bugs me is that TWO DOZEN NWT J PRESS COATS AND SUITS still remain.

So, today the coats are all $59.99 and the suits are as little as $89.99. Some of them look like this!

  

  

  

  

Find all J Press items here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...70.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0&_nkw=j+press&_sacat=1059

The sale ends TUESDAY NIGHT, 10 PM EST.

Find them all my ebay auctions here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## CMDC

Never seen one of these but this is really great. JPress "Shaggy Dog" beige tweed sport coat. 42L-ish. $50 BIN.


----------



## straw sandals

Wow. I've seen those in old catalogues, but never seen an actual photo!



CMDC said:


> Never seen one of these but this is really great. JPress "Shaggy Dog" beige tweed sport coat. 42L-ish. $50 BIN.


----------



## Spin Evans

I was going to post the very same sport coat!


----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC said:


> Never seen one of these but this is really great. JPress "Shaggy Dog" beige tweed sport coat. 42L-ish. $50 BIN.


Thanks for posting this, CMDC! I just bought it. The jacket looks incredible, and the price is fantastic.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Methinks this might be fake--after all, shouldn't it be blue--but why ever make something like this in the first place:


----------



## Spin Evans

32, that jacket pops up on my feed on a weekly basis. It's easily one of the most bizarre trad-adjacent things I've seen, right up there with that Brooksgate denim popover with 4 inch collar and embroidered eagle on the back.


----------



## Spin Evans

Chipp Tiny Tim and Bob Cratchit (or Scrooge) tie, BIN $30. Seller has a few other Chipp ties as well.

Corbin yacht-patterned 2-button sack sport coat, 38. Note that pants in this pattern _do _exist ().


----------



## Kaiko

New stuff up this week. Also good news! My HTML description is fixed and new listings from here-on out should work properly in mobile settings.

Some notable things:

Sz 44

44L

And a lot more going on. Check it out at www.ebay.com/usr/wardroberenovations

If you're interested in a BINOBO item, let me know you're from AAAC and I'll strike you a deal.


----------



## Topsider

*Vintage Gurkha Shorts - Khaki - Size 34 - Trimingham's of Bermuda - NWOT

*


----------



## straw sandals

Here's a real peach of a tweed from the English Shop, Princeton. Probably around a 38L.


----------



## wacolo

A curiosity, and my Uncles listing.


----------



## sskim3

some awesome jackets that arent my size (NOTE: these are not my listings)


This is awesome but the Chest is too big for me


gingham blue BB jacket


----------



## sskim3

Great Gloverall for under $30+18 with 7 hours left. Looks like a great deal for a nice fall/winter coat. I got one last year and its pretty awesome.


----------



## randomdude2

That gun club check IS awesome so I bought it. Have to have the chest taken in a bit. Thanks for the assist!



sskim3 said:


> some awesome jackets that arent my size (NOTE: these are not my listings)
> 
> This is awesome but the Chest is too big for me
> 
> gingham blue BB jacket


----------



## Reuben

Dang it, I was waiting to here how much room to let there was in the sleeves!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorvision

A belt I'd like to wear


----------



## Kaiko

New things up for auction from me. A handful of NWT things, mostly non-trad. I'll try and post some of the tamer things.















As always, if you're interested in a BINOBO item lemme know and I'll try and strike you a deal.


----------



## Odradek

My own auction, and given the cut of the jacket, it's not exactly trad, but if anyone is interested...

Bespoke P.O.W. / Glen Plaid suit.
Approx 40R - 42R.
Maybe even suit a 42S s the jacket length is shorter than usual.

The tailor is Stanley Peake of Maidenhead, England.

As it's quite heavy, I haven't listed any international shipping, but if anyone is interested, I can check out the options.

https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=141383082224


----------



## drlivingston

If you can wear an 11.5AA, this is a deal for you!


----------



## sskim3

Pretty sweet overcoat is that stain really can be removed by the dry cleaners... 29.99 + 10 (s&h) 


It beats the hell out of something similar going for close to $200.... 


Also something cool for the tradly women (not my SO size)... It is a medium 


Who's looking for a pretty sweet grey vintage overcoat for the winter team? This thing is pretty awesome. If I didn't go coat crazy last winter, I may have pulled the trigger on this one:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Lands End 3 piece Mens Suit ends in 5 hours.

All my ebay items:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## Spin Evans

BB Catalogue "Brooks Illustrated" from 1939. Looks pretty nifty.


Nantucket Reds from Murray's. Oh-so faded. 33 x 30.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

13 D allen edmonds walnut hillcrests - bid at 1.29 , an hour left 


and 

13 D Pepe Albaladejo MTO boots


----------



## 32rollandrock

sleepyinsanfran said:


> 13 D allen edmonds walnut hillcrests - bid at 1.29 , an hour left
> 
> and
> 
> 13 D Pepe Albaladejo MTO boots


And they came with trees and bags, meaning the shoes were, essentially, free.


----------



## CMDC

I really want these but can't justify them now. Dark brown shell AE Randolph 10.5D


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> I really want these but can't justify them now. Dark brown shell AE Randolph 10.5D


You can't afford not to. Those are barely worn. You'll hate yourself forever if you don't do it.:devil:


----------



## Dmontez

half a size larger and I would have already used the buy it now option.



CMDC said:


> I really want these but can't justify them now. Dark brown shell AE Randolph 10.5D


----------



## Dmontez

I have 1 shirt from Hamilton's and I love the fabric and construction are top notch, and the collar is the best fitting collar I own the only issue is the body of the shirt seems to be slimmer than BB's ESFshirts, so I'm watching eBay for more and this one popped up recently, for 37.00 minus the 20.00 eBay coupon I got from my last dust up with a seller it would be really cheap to own this. I just have no idea how I would wear a red/gray stripe cutaway collar shirt, any ideas?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dmontez said:


> I have 1 shirt from Hamilton's and I love the fabric and construction are top notch, and the collar is the best fitting collar I own the only issue is the body of the shirt seems to be slimmer than BB's ESFshirts, so I'm watching eBay for more and this one popped up recently, for 37.00 minus the 20.00 eBay coupon I got from my last dust up with a seller it would be really cheap to own this. I just have no idea how I would wear a red/gray stripe cutaway collar shirt, any ideas?


Cutaway collar should be a deal killer.


----------



## red_shift

32rollandrock said:


> Cutaway collar should be a deal killer.


I'm not the only one who thinks this? I constantly see cutaway collars on TV and in film and I've never liked the look.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Hanover PTB in Cognac 9D ends in 1.5 hours: 



the rest end in the next few hours

New Bass "Brompton" Tassel loafer 11.5 



Johnston Murphy Wingtips 9D 



Allen Edmonds Park Avenue 12 



Allen Edmonds Holbrook Plain Toe 



Brooks Brothers 3R2 CASHMERE sportcoat 44L 



Brooks brothers Brooksease suit 42XL 



if there is something you are interested and it doesn't have a bid, just PM me on here.


----------



## Kaiko

Weekly listings are up. Here's some of the more Trad listings













Also a few $0.99 auctions on Hermes and Stefano Ricci ties.

As always let me know if you're interested in a BINOBO item and we can make a deal.


----------



## CMDC

Huntington blackwatch 3/2 sack. 44R $45 BIN.


----------



## colorvision

Small Inis Meain sweater mis-listed as Inis Meam, $40


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Some items ending soon: 

3 Piece Lands End Suit 42R 

VINTAGE Chaps Ralph Lauren 3 piece Suit 38L 


Brooks Brothers Performance Polo Large 


Brooks 3/2 Sack pinstripe suit 42L 

Lots of others -- Shoes ALDEN AND AE, suits Brooks Brothers, shirts, and ties.


----------



## wacolo

William Lockie Yellow Cable Crew $9.99

Harris Tweed Overcoat 40 $9.99


And another 40 $23.05


Lands' End Shetland Fair Isle Vest BIN $21.99


Made in Scotland Cashmere Cable Knit Turtleneck 42 $29.99 or BIN $39.99

Older LL Bean Anorak XL $9.99


LL Bean USA Baxter State Parka Large BIN $19.99


----------



## drlivingston

The Rack is currently selling Wolverine 1000 Mile Latham Chukka boots for $179


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ It's KILLING me that the Magee thornproof suit is too small for me. I swear, Wacolo, you find the best stuff.


----------



## bloogy

*16/33 must iron trad fit BB OCBD's (14 of 'em!)*

Gents:

Long time (over a year) lurker, first time poster. If not for the first time poster status, I'd be listing these in the exchange.

At St. Columba knows (because we messaged about it on Tumblr), over the last 18+ months I lost 30 pounds. Same old song, but my old shirts no longer fit. I live and work in a smoke free environment and am not a messy eater. :biggrin:

Offered here are 14 BB OCBD's in the traditional full cut fit, must iron.

12 white here:

2 blue here:

These are offered as a fixed price listing. If you buy, let me know you are associated with AAAC and I'll be happy to cut you a break on the shipping.

Dave


----------



## Spin Evans

Some fun items this week:

Lilly Pulitzer jackets, $125. "Fits 44/46 well" (guffaw).

Gambling penguins in tuxedos tie, from J Press, $25.

The infamous Chipp baseball "one out" tie, $30.

Bleeding madras square-end Rooster tie, $30. Would also make a great bowtie.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/202002...er=date_desc&ga_page=0&ga_search_type=vintage


----------



## sskim3

not my cup of tea but i know some of you folks may find this interesting...

Woolrich Buffalo Plaid Wool Field Hunting Jacket (made in USA) size L.. right now at $0.99 + 17.45 shipping...


----------



## Odradek

LOUD ** ORVIS ** Patchwork Tartan Red Plaid Wool Multi-Color Vest XL


----------



## wacolo

Ekphrastic said:


> ^ It's KILLING me that the Magee thornproof suit is too small for me. I swear, Wacolo, you find the best stuff.


I do my best . I keep telling myself I could make that Magee work, but I the jacket is just too big, assuming the measurements are correct. I thought of keeping the pants and parting out the coat, but I have too much stuff around here as it is.

And those cardigans went lower than I would have expected.


----------



## drlivingston

Did anyone else's eBay crash at 12:00CDT?


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Did anyone else's eBay crash at 12:00CDT?


Negative. Been working fine for me all day.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Did anyone else's eBay crash at 12:00CDT?


My mobile app isn't working either and I've got two pairs of BB critter shorts and some paisley shorts from bills ending soon or already ended. I'm dying to know if I'm gonna be getting my preppy on or not!


----------



## Kaiko

Hey all, new listings this week. Includes a handful of Oxxfords as well.













44R



and plenty more. As always, if you're from AAAC and have your eye on a BINOBO item, let me know and I'll make you a deal. If you win an auction let me know too and I'll waive shipping (if there is shipping).


----------



## ATL

Some of you might care, even though this isn't "trad," so I'll let you know that I just posted this 3-2 Kiton Tweed suit that needs some TLC for a relatively low BIN.










https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Ensiferous

This Brooks blazer has "Pig with wings" buttons! The BB mascot is a flying pig... who knew. You don't see that everyday, even on eBay.


----------



## wacolo

Ensiferous said:


> This Brooks blazer has "Pig with wings" buttons! The BB mascot is a flying pig... who knew. You don't see that everyday, even on eBay.


lulz.


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 250 items this week are these, all CLOSING TONIGHT!*

Dear Folks:

Many new listings this week!

NEW nwot RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl italy unlined BLUE LINEN TIE 3" 7.5 cm


NEW nwot DRAKES LONDON RICH COLOR SILK PLAID TIE 3.25" or 8.5 cm england


NEW nwt RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl italy unlined BROWN LINEN TIE 3" 7.5 cm


NEW nwt $150 DRAKES LONDON unlined BROWN LINEN TIE 2.75" or 7 cm england


BROOKS BROTHERS england BOLD STRIPE REPP TIE 3.75" or 9 cm classic trad ivy


NEW $135 ETON made in ENGLAND BLACK WATCH WOOL TIE 2.75" or 7 cm
https://s273.photobucket.com/user/mack11211/media/misc clothing 2014/DSCN7311_zpsd7418523.jpg.html

LOT OF TWO (2) PAIR SZ L TURNBULL & ASSER england YELLOW GREEN OTC CASUAL SOCKS


NIB $50 BROOKS BROTHERS 346 BROWN LEATHER DRESS BELT 40" or 100 cm


$250 RARE LOT OF 4 yds BROWN TUSSAH SILK insia COAT LENGTH slubby! chipp


DORMEUIL for ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM 2.5 yds CASHMERE COTTON CLOTH coat length


PAUL STUART nyc CLASSIC IVORY CABLE KNIT COTTON CARDIGAN SWEATER VEST S or XS


All auctions close TONIGHT, Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Kaiko

Hey all, a handful of auctions close tonight in about 4 and a half hours. Still a few well-priced items at low bids. Check them out: www.wardrobe-renovations.com


----------



## Odradek

My own ebay auctions.
Some very nice tweed jackets and a few ties.

* (With quite long arms)*










And more ties from DAKS, Giorgio Armani, Austin Reed etc...


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Several items ending in the next few days:

IF THERE IS SOMETHING YOU ARE INTERESTED IN AAAC Members get a significant discount

Burberry glen plaid fall SC

Allen Edmonds Del Ray 10C

VINTAGE Hanover PTB

Johnston Murphy Burgundy Wingtips.

Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 TAN HERRINGBONE Cashmere SC GORGEOUS

BROOKS BROTHER Suit 42XL

OXXFORD Suit 44L

And more:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=12

including 3 more OXXFORD Suits 44R, Lands End 3 piece Suit, RL 3 piece Suit, BROOKS BROTHERS Shirts


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

8.5 C&J for PRL black PTB's


----------



## mhj

Two Mercer and Son OCBD NWT 17/34 $19.95


----------



## sskim3

Mercer & Sons Mens Tapered Shirt Blue Striped Made in USA Cotton LS - Medium/15-32 
$24.99 with free shipping. Sadly my neck is too big for this.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Nobleprofessor said:


> Several items ending in the next few days:
> 
> IF THERE IS SOMETHING YOU ARE INTERESTED IN AAAC Members get a significant discount
> 
> VINTAGE Hanover PTB
> 
> Johnston Murphy Burgundy Wingtips.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3 roll 2 TAN HERRINGBONE Cashmere SC GORGEOUS
> 
> BROOKS BROTHER Suit 42XL
> 
> OXXFORD Suit 44L
> 
> More:
> including 3 more OXXFORD Suits 44R, Lands End 3 piece Suit, RL 3 piece Suit, BROOKS BROTHERS Shirts


a few of these still available, but ending soon:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## Kaiko

Heya everyone, here's a few listings I think people here would enjoy.











Thanks for taking a look and as always, if you're an AAAC member and like something that I have on BINOBO, let me know and I'll make you a deal on it.


----------



## MZWilson

Nice pair of AE tux shoes in 9.5eee. Didn't check the width before I purchased. Oops. Very open to any offer.


----------



## wacolo

Clean Hanover USA Penny Loafers $38.99 or BIN $50.99


NWT Made in Scotland LL Bean Sleeveless Cardigan Small

PRL USA Suede Two-Tone Saddle Oxfords 9d $39.99 or BIN $59.99


----------



## bloogy

A quick update for the interested. The blue shirts are sold, several of the white ones remain. The price has been lowered a smidge since the original posting. Do have a peek if you are so inclined.



bloogy said:


> Gents:
> 
> Long time (over a year) lurker, first time poster. If not for the first time poster status, I'd be listing these in the exchange.
> 
> At St. Columba knows (because we messaged about it on Tumblr), over the last 18+ months I lost 30 pounds. Same old song, but my old shirts no longer fit. I live and work in a smoke free environment and am not a messy eater. :biggrin:
> 
> Offered here are 14 BB OCBD's in the traditional full cut fit, must iron.
> 
> 12 white here:
> 
> 2 blue here:
> 
> These are offered as a fixed price listing. If you buy, let me know you are associated with AAAC and I'll be happy to cut you a break on the shipping.
> 
> Dave


----------



## wwilson

Orvis Tweed Vest...


----------



## brantley11

If anyone is looking for a great deal on a Filson Weekender (Mile Marker) Cover Cloth Jacket. is a steal. I just picked one up for $159 shipped!


----------



## sskim3

None of these are mine... just wanted to share

Lot of 2 Ben Silver Shirts - 16 / 33 - Buy It Now $14.95 + 9.75 shipping


Lot 5 of Turnbull & Asser Shirts - Size Small - Condition just fair - $60 + $12 shipping with 1 day left


For those who are 16.5 / 32 and are on a budget, lot of 4 Kirkland shirts w/ multi designs and color - NWT $37.95 

For 15.5 / 32 - NWT $37.95

For 17 / 33 - NWT $37.95


----------



## sskim3

Great shoes and passing the deals along to anyone interested... 

Vintage NOS Kangaroo Leather Loafers Size 40C (7C) - Great shoes for the smaller footed trad...Made in Spain. Ends in 9 hrs --> Right now at $27.50 + 12.50 with buy it now at $39 + 12.50 shipping


Vintage NOS ET Wright Black Pebble Grain Wingtip in 8.5D - Made in USA. Buy it now --> $79.99 + 8.85


----------



## Nobleprofessor

BROOKS BROTHERS ITEMS and a few others.

Several items selling in the few hours others in the next couple of days.

BROOKS BROTHERS 3/2 navy SACK SUIT 42L

BROOKS BROTHER 3/2 CASHMERE SC 44L

Brooks Brother Sport Shirt 15.5 34

Wimbledon classic navy blazer

BROOKS BROTHERS NAVY SUIT 46L likely Madison fit

VERY VERY NICE OXXFORD SUIT 44R

All of my items

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## drlivingston

Not the most sought after label, but a good buy on a 100% cashmere overcoat.


----------



## Odradek

Quick question about listing on ebay.

Is there an advantage to having your auctions end on a certain day of the week?

Lately I've been doing all mine to end on Sunday nights, after 9pm. Figuring people might well be out on Friday and Saturday evenings.
Are any other days of the week just as good?


----------



## Orgetorix

Sunday night is generally recognized as the best time to end auctions.


----------



## Kaiko

Hey everyone. New batch of auctions ending on the 28th. Take a look and as always, if you see a BINOBO item you'd like, let me know and we can deal.












and a bunch more. Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## MZWilson

I've got a great pair of Allen Edmonds MacNeil Longwings in 8.5D up on ebay. I'd love to let them go to an AAAC member instead of dealing with eBay so message me through the forums if you're interested. I purchased them last spring and haven't worn them more than a dozen times (I'm a teacher, they don't get worm much in the summer). The price is very negotiable; just hoping to catch a break on the bay.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Odradek said:


> Is there an advantage to having your auctions end on a certain day of the week?





Orgetorix said:


> Sunday night is generally recognized as the best time to end auctions.


Definitely Sunday night


----------



## drlivingston

I don't really care what day my auctions end. lol I just have fun with it. Although I have quit the practice of having many of my auctions end at 2 or 3 in the morning. Unfortunately, in doing so, I have alienated many of my Asian customers. BTW, if anyone here bids on one of my auctions, let me know that you are an AAAC member and I will help with shipping expenses (if any apply).


----------



## Odradek

Sunday night it is.
Just worked out that way.
Might get to list a few more things tomorrow.


----------



## Ekphrastic

..AAAAND of course it doesn't fit me. Ugh.

Absolutely beautiful suit.


----------



## jfelixg

Time for some seasonal rotation. I just posted the following on ebay:

https://r.ebay.com/iVHKLE


Orvis Oatmeal heather Harris Tweed Sport Coat. 3/2 roll. Leather buttons. Nice top-stitching on lapel. Neat and clean, no stains or damage. Fresh from the dry cleaner. Tagged 38R. Wears like a small 40. Single vent. Stamped name in back of neck lining and on Harris Tweed tag. That's a great name for a jacket like this. 
Measurements: 19.5". Pit to pit 22". Waist. 20". Collar bottom down 29.75"


----------



## ilrprbp

This size large Brooks Brothers corduroy bomber has been re-listed a few times - think it's listed under sporting goods. I know nothing about the seller but it seems to be in perfect condition. I would've bought it but it's too big for me. Currently $14 conus.
Auction ends in 5 hours.


----------



## WillBarrett

BB grey suit in 42R. Pants are 34x28. 3 Buttons. Great, great suit.

Starting bid is only $29.99.

Seriously you guys - help me unload this one.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

43S Stuart II Ivory DJ


ooooohhhhh if it were my size


----------



## Odradek

This is described by the seller as being ugly, but may well appeal to some here, in a very Christmassy GTH way.

*Vtg Ugly CHRISTMAS AMEBOA SNOWMAN Sweater HERRINGBONE TWEED BLAZER! ! S 38

*Christmas jumpers are well known here, but I've never seen anything like this. Made by Corbin.


----------



## Reuben

Absolutely hideous. I want one.


----------



## gamma68

Wow! That...thing would pretty much fit me to a T. But no.


----------



## Spin Evans

The tweed was made by Corbin, but I'm certain that the "added touches" were given by some elementary school teacher for her husband to wear at the annual Christmas party. I can practically smell the hot glue.

Also, I did not know that snowmen could be classified as being amoeba style.


----------



## Spin Evans

Enson's darted two-button 40ML tan flannel suit. BIN: $88.
(I absolutely love the fawn-colored flannel suit I have)

J Press penguin tie. $19.95.

Ben Silver "ducks in a row" tie. $19.95.

BB Fun shirt 15.5-XL. $35.

Orvis 3/2 sack madras sport coat 38R. $40/BIN: $60.
(Not _exactly _the same, but would be great if you want to go as ThePopinjay for Halloween this year)

BB Makers wool/silk glen plaid houndstooth sport coat 38S. BIN: $140.

Mercer & Sons 15-32 point collar blue/white stripe poplin shirt. BIN: $25.


----------



## drlivingston

Holy cow, Odradek! That's the most snowmen I have seen since I filled out my last golf score card.


----------



## TweedyDon

Spin Evans said:


> The tweed was made by Corbin, but I'm certain that the "added touches" were given by some elementary school teacher for her husband to wear at the annual Christmas party. I can practically smell the hot glue.
> 
> Also, I did not know that snowmen could be classified as being amoeba style.


Made by Corbin. Wrecked by Mrs. Smith of Grade 3.


----------



## Duvel

Yes. I don't see as remotely GTH. It's just unfortunate, like something you'd see in a bad Christmas crafts show.



TweedyDon said:


> Made by Corbin. Wrecked by Mrs. Smith of Grade 3.


----------



## colorvision

Tradly 40L tweed blazer, in my size but I'm looking for a wardrobe staple, and I'm not sold on versatility of the color. Any opinions?


And a fun shirt that stands gloriously along with the snowman blazer and Spin Evans' recommended fun shirt:


----------



## Reuben

I don't see how you could view that tweed as anything but versatile.


----------



## colorvision

It's not that I view it as non-versatile, but more that I am quite uncertain of its versatility, given that the color is described as light green and I have very little experience in these matters. I was mostly looking for mid-gray, but I could be convinced to pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## gamma68

colorvision said:


> Tradly 40L tweed blazer, in my size but I'm looking for a wardrobe staple, and I'm not sold on versatility of the color. Any opinions?


I have a beautiful vintage Frederick & Nelson Harris Tweed jacket. F&N put out nice stuff in their time. That one looks nice and quite versatile to me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> Yes. I don't see as remotely GTH. It's just unfortunate, like something you'd see in a bad Christmas crafts show.


Maybe, but if someone snatches that puppy for even close to the BIN, I'm going to empty the racks of tweed jackets tomorrow and get busy with the hot glue gun.


----------



## colorvision

^^That might be like expecting lightning to strike twice


----------



## colorvision

gamma68 said:


> I have a beautiful vintage Frederick & Nelson Harris Tweed jacket. F&N put out nice stuff in their time. That one looks nice and quite versatile to me.


Thanks for the opinions, very encouraging, and the price is right. Ignoring price, would you consider this jacket comparable to something like this, or perhaps a step below?


----------



## Oak City Trad

Reuben said:


> I don't see how you could view that tweed as anything but versatile.


Could I wear it in the summer? You know, "ironically"?


----------



## sskim3

NWOT - Polo Ralph Lauren Grey Tweed Herringbone Overcoat 40r/42r... starting at $9.99


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Here are a few of my listings that you might find interesting:

1950s Scotspride Hickey Freeman Tweed Sport Coat Size 42L/44R


Saks Fifth Avenue Charcoal and Red Stripe Harris Tweed Sport Coat 40R


Brooks Brothers Tweed Sport Coat Size 42L/44 3/2 Roll


Harris Tweed Sport Coat Tailored in the USA 44 Regular


Polo by Ralph Lauren Linen/Silk/Wool Glen Plaid Sport Coat 42L


Pendleton Wool Authentic Hunting Tartan Shirt Medium


----------



## sskim3

Ending in 5 hrs.... 
Cricketeer Harris Tweed Brown Jacket 40S - Still at $9.99...

Ending in 9 hrs....
Don Douglass Harris Tweed Brown Jacket 42S - Still at $9.99...

Ending in 1 day....
Southwick Brown Glen Plaid Suit 46r - Still at $9.99...

Hickey Freeman Blue Checkered Blazer 44r - Still at $9.99...

*Brooks Brothers Tan Camelhair Sports Coat Blazer Suit 41r Sack 3/2 Roll - Still at $30...https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brooks-Brothers-Tan-Camelhair-Sports-Coat-Blazer-Suit-41r-Sack-3-2-Roll-/331325664764?pt=US_CSA_MC_Blazers_Sport_Coats&hash=item4d248c6dfc*

*Brooks Brothers Blue Brooks Tweed Sports Coat Blazer Suit 41r Sack 3/2 Roll - Still at $30...

Brooks Brothers Glen Plaid Sports Coat Blazer 41r Sack 3/2 Roll 100% Camelhair - Still at $30...

Polo Ralph Lauren Brown Tweed Sports Coat Blazer Patch Pockets 3/2 Roll 40r - Still at $30&#8230;

Polo Ralph Lauren Madras Sports Coat Blazer Made in Italy 44r - Still at $30&#8230;

Paul Stuart Blue Windowpane Sports Coat Blazer 42r - Still at $40&#8230;

Paul Stuart Blue Tweed Sports Coat Blazer 42r - Still at $40&#8230;

Paul Stuart Blue Checkered Sports Coat Blazer 43r - Still at $40&#8230;

Paul Stuart Gray Herringbone Cashmere Sports Coat Blazer 43r - Still at $40&#8230;

Ermenegildo Zegna Brown Corduroy Pants 36 - Still at $20&#8230;

*


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> Absolutely hideous. I want one.


My thought exactly. And it would actually fit me (after letting out the sleeves a touch). But for $115? Nope.


----------



## Kaiko

Hey all! This week I have a handful of NWT Stefano Ricci ties set on BINOBO. If you're from AAAC let me know and I'll try and cut you a deal. Also have a Vineyard Vines christmas themed tie NWT.

This weeks all ties. Here are some I think some of you would like:











Thanks for looking!


----------



## mack11211

*Among my 200 listings this week...*

Are these:

NEW nib TRAFALGAR usa olive GREEN TAN STRIPE BRACES suspenders


CHRISTYS' LONDON for LOUIS BOSTON colorful wool TWEED CAP hat 7.5 or 61 cm or XL


$878 STUART'S CHOICE paul stuart GRENSON BALMORAL BOOTS 9 D us 42 eu ENGLAND


POLO Ralph Lauren PEBBLE GRAIN DERBY SHOES 9 D us 42 eu BENCHMADE IN ENGLAND


BARNEYS NY italy CHOCOLATE BROWN SUEDE CAPTOE OXFORDS 8.5 us 41.5 eu


All auctions close Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html


----------



## Spin Evans

_Beyond _handsome houndstooth 3/2 sack sport coat. Norman Hilton. 50ML, BIN: $80.


----------



## Trad-ish

Spin Evans said:


> _Beyond _handsome houndstooth 3/2 sack sport coat. Norman Hilton. 50ML, BIN: $80.


whoa. I need to check the Norman Hilton in my closet. I may be pulling the trigger!


----------



## Spin Evans

J Press tie with "rugby motif"....


----------



## vpkozel

That is some funny stuff.


----------



## drlivingston

Don't miss out on this uber-trad Brooks Brothers 42L, 3/2 sack, triple patch pocket, red blazer!!
P2P---------22"
Shoulders--18"
BOC--------32"
Sleeves----24"
Sitting at $9.99 with one day left to bid!


----------



## Duvel

^ I would grab that but I live in the Cyclone-Hawkeye state, and I would be misidentified as a Cyclone booster.


----------



## Odradek

Trads, Masons, or Tradly Masons.
Shamelessly plugging my own auction here. Brand new in it's plastic sleeve, a beautiful emblematic silk tie from Toye, Kenning & Spencer....

BY APPOINTMENT TO HER MAJESTY THE QUEEN.
SUPPLIERS OF GOLD AND SILVER LACES,
INSIGNIA AND EMBROIDERY.

Navy with a pattern of shields in electric blue, which can really pop in the right light, and a lovely embroidered crest which reads, "Let Brotherly Love Continue".

​
Not sure if this would appeal to non-masons, or even if it would be deemed acceptable to wear it, but it is a very cool tie.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/141422265152?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## orange fury

drlivingston said:


> Don't miss out on this uber-trad Brooks Brothers 42L, 3/2 sack, triple patch pocket, red blazer!!
> P2P---------22"
> Shoulders--18"
> BOC--------32"
> Sleeves----24"
> Sitting at $9.99 with one day left to bid!


I cannot describe how much I wish that were my size lol


----------



## Spin Evans

Not affiliated with this seller, but some neat things.

J Press double-vent 3/2 sack in "Irish Tweed" ~40R. $20:


Matching vest. $10.50:


Burberry's Harris Tweed green overcoat ~40R. $81.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Fraser Tartan said:


> *Florsheim "Royal Imperial" Yuma Cordovan*
> 
> The coveted Florsheim Yuma.
> 
> Size: 10.5 E
> 
> (auction starts at $0.99 and ends Sunday, Oct. 5, 2014)


Whoa. Hen's teeth, right there.


----------



## colorvision

3/2 flannel suit 40L, $188/offer. I'm hesitant to buy a suit on ebay, and $188 seems pretty optimistic for this one. I am curious about its potential resale value though, in case I lose restraint and make an offer. Would anyone care to speculate?


----------



## drlivingston

colorvision said:


> 3/2 flannel suit 40L, $188/offer. I'm hesitant to buy a suit on ebay, and $188 seems pretty optimistic for this one. I am curious about its potential resale value though, in case I lose restraint and make an offer. Would anyone care to speculate?


I would not pay that much...


----------



## Spin Evans

Someone needs to save this pair of BB Makers Blackwatch trousers (36x32) from becoming a costume. $4. Some damage to pockets apparently, but that's never bothered me.


----------



## dkoernert

Spin Evans said:


> Someone needs to save this pair of BB Makers Blackwatch trousers (36x32) from becoming a costume. $4. Some damage to pockets apparently, but that's never bothered me.


My size. I'll be bidding.


----------



## 32rollandrock

dkoernert said:


> My size. I'll be bidding.


I'd pass. Seller says there are holes, plural. Doesn't say how many and shows one.


----------



## straw sandals

If you like wide ties, here's one from J Press for $5.50 BIN, free shipping:


----------



## dkoernert

32rollandrock said:


> I'd pass. Seller says there are holes, plural. Doesn't say how many and shows one.


Didn't catch that before. Good eye.


----------



## ArtVandalay

drlivingston said:


> I would not pay that much...


If it were more reasonably priced I would have bought it already.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Trad-ish said:


> whoa. I need to check the Norman Hilton in my closet. I may be pulling the trigger!


The 50L Norman Hilton is gone! Because I bought it!


----------



## dport86

YALE COOP Deansgate 3/2 blue blazer with gilt buttons:


being sold for the buttons alone, starting at $4.99. Appears to be doeskin, seller (no connection) advises no mothholes or damage, but a rip to the lining. Estimated at a 40 Regular. Have no idea about the cut of the jacket, but I have fond memories of my old doeskin 3/2 sack blazer from same.


----------



## Spin Evans

I have no idea. J Press 35x32, $40.


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> I have no idea. J Press 35x32, $40.


I don't know who would wear those... they are a little too conservative for Reuben. :biggrin:


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> I have no idea. J Press 35x32, $40.


Really? No idea, huh?



drlivingston said:


> I don't know who would wear those... they are a little too conservative for Reuben. :biggrin:


I dunno, Doc. If I hadn't just gotten a pair of patchwork corbin trousers (corduroy and other winterweight cotton fabrics) I'd be considering them a lot more than I am but even then it might not be an automatic buy. I'm kinda funny about my loud attire and those strike me as almost . . . "garish", maybe? There's just something about them that might not be tickling my fancy . . .


----------



## straw sandals

I agree with you, Reuben. They're a little... off. I think that the fabric looks a little like 70's upholstery.


----------



## drlivingston

My grandmother had an ugly Chihuahua that tended to shed quite a bit. She had a throw blanket made of the exact material as those pants that she would keep in the back seat of her AMC Pacer for the dog to lay on.


----------



## sskim3

I remember seeing a bunch of people complaining that there aren't a lot of 50R and I came across two on the Bay. 

Hickey Freeman Navy Blazer


Burberry Navy Blazer


Both are still at $9.99 + $12 shipping by the same seller with a day left. Hope someone is able to take advantage.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> ...but even then it might not be an automatic buy. I'm kinda funny about my loud attire and those strike me as almost . . . "garish", maybe? There's just something about them that might not be tickling my fancy . . .





straw sandals said:


> I agree with you, Reuben. They're a little... off. I think that the fabric looks a little like 70's upholstery.


Im not a fan either, IMHO patchwork needs to be harmonious, but the patches need to be randomly placed. This is too symmetrical/neat and the colors clash a bit (not in a good way). I think "garish" was a good descriptor


----------



## Orgetorix

It's not patchwork. It's just an ugly woven check.


----------



## randomdude2

Seems legit.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

sskim3 said:


> I remember seeing a bunch of people complaining that there aren't a lot of 50R and I came across two on the Bay.
> 
> Hickey Freeman Navy Blazer
> 
> Burberry Navy Blazer
> 
> Both are still at $9.99 + $12 shipping by the same seller with a day left. Hope someone is able to take advantage.


i was asking about 50 Long


----------



## darkmark

I'm saddened by the lack of "L" on the fee bay


----------



## Kaiko

Some of my own auctions, newly listed.


Canali Milano Blue Geometric Macclesfield Tie

Feel free to ask me any questions, and let me know if you have any interest in any of the BINOBOs.


----------



## straw sandals

A beautiful Chipp patchwork tartan jacket, $159 BIN:


----------



## Odradek

Just listed a










A lovely, and autumnal pair of . 36 waist.

Definitely not trad, but very nice for next summer, . 32 waist.

And .

And the are running for another week.


----------



## AWZ

Hi everyone,

I'm pretty new here but I figured some of you may be interested in these I just listed on ebay. Dark brown Chromexcel sz 9.5


----------



## plupy

I've got a wide range of trad oriented vintage stuff on offer now -- a real mixed bag: Filson briefcase, LL BEAN MHS moccasins in 12M, Denison U Champion Reverse weave, Yale yearbook from 1929, John Lobbs in Size 6, a gold Masonic signet ring, an as-is inexpensive classic Hamilton Watch. Even a wall sconce made of Adirondack style snowshoes. Check em out and I'm happy to give a small AA discount. Thanks! --Jake

https://www.ebay.com/sch/17-sheafe/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Ekphrastic

You fans of all things critter-embroidered: . Very nice--might even convince me to go over to the critter side.


----------



## Bradford

^^ Too bad they're pleated.


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice BB Madras in Large. Only $15! Only two hours left!


----------



## WillBarrett

BB three button charcoal suit. 42R and 34w/28.5"L - starts out at $19.99!



Beautiful guncheck, union made tweed in approximately 44R


----------



## WillBarrett

Seriously - a Brooks Brothers suit for $20. No one in America wants it? Killing me.


----------



## 32rollandrock

WillBarrett said:


> Seriously - a Brooks Brothers suit for $20. No one in America wants it? Killing me.


Actually, it's $27 with shipping, and no, it's not surprising. One of my best suits is a BB purchased from a member who couldn't get anyone to bite on eBay. I think I paid around $40, with shipping (the minimum bid) for a flawless, recent, mainline BB suit that fits perfectly, and the seller offered returns.


----------



## Reuben

WillBarrett said:


> Seriously - a Brooks Brothers suit for $20. No one in America wants it? Killing me.


No offense Will, but I'm 100% sure these aren't walnut:

Look like burgundy to me, maybe brown if the light's a little off.


----------



## WillBarrett

Thanks for the corrections, gents. I'll get them fixed pronto.


----------



## Odradek

Three days left to run my the I'm selling.
Excellent condition. 36" x 32".










Unlike the blue pair these have an issue. Some staining to the lining.
37" x 32"


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> Someone needs to save this pair of BB Makers Blackwatch trousers (36x32) from becoming a costume. $4. Some damage to pockets apparently, but that's never bothered me.





dkoernert said:


> My size. I'll be bidding.





32rollandrock said:


> I'd pass. Seller says there are holes, plural. Doesn't say how many and shows one.


Welp gents, ended up winning this. Figured worst case scenario was that I end up salvaging it for bow tie materials after wearing it to some less-reputable christmas parties, best case scenario they need a few minor repairs and are good to go.


----------



## Doctor Damage

These UK military trews are awesome, I just got a pair. This seller only has small sizes available. The rise is extremely high, about elbow height!

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/ROYAL-REGIM...ctables_Militaria_LE&var=&hash=item2eccd3f551


----------



## WillBarrett

Harris Tweed blazer made in UK 44R - very, very old



Lands End made in USA Navy Blazer 3/2 roll. Selling to make up for the 2-Button BB blazer I snagged this week:



J. Crew Broken In Chinos 33x30 - orangish red. Very Ole Miss, if you follow



Lots more. Follow the links. RTR.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> Welp gents, ended up winning this. Figured worst case scenario was that I end up salvaging it for bow tie materials after wearing it to some less-reputable christmas parties, best case scenario they need a few minor repairs and are good to go.


That looks like a pretty nice pair, maybe I just couldn't see it on my phone but the damage certainly looked repairable. I like how they listed it as Brooks Brothers "Wakers" lol


----------



## vpkozel

I am not a cardigan fan, but I was a HUGE fan of Britches of Georgetown, so I figured one of y'all might like this sweater.


----------



## 32rollandrock

vpkozel said:


> I am not a cardigan fan, but I was a HUGE fan of Britches of Georgetown, so I figured one of y'all might like this sweater.


Very cool.


----------



## mack11211

*COLUMBUS DAY SALE: 33% OFF NEARLY 200 ITEMS!*

Dear Folks:

Many fine auctions this week, and also a 33% off sale on nearly 200 items, including dozens of ivy and trad items:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211?_dmd=2&_nkw=(ivy,+trad,+sack)

And other J Press items:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211?_dmd=2&_nkw=J+press

Among my new auctions are these classic Swaine Adeney and Ghurka cases:

NEW $2595 SWAINE ADENEY BRIGG Wrap-Round Document Case BRIDLE LEATHER chestnut


SUPERB $1000 GHURKHA marley hodgson ALL LEATHER ATTACHE # 24


Auctions end when the sale ends, 10 PM Tuesday EST.

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## wacolo

PRL Pocket Square $9.99


For the tiny Trad Size 4 Cable Knit Sweater $25.00 or BIN $32.50

And another $10.49



Orvis Tweed Waistcoat Large $15.00


----------



## Kaiko

A few of my auctions I think might interest some, and a really cool BINOBO.

BINOBO:



Auctions:









Thanks for taking a look


----------



## jfelixg

Lot of three very nice thick textured TM Lewin of Jermyn St Ties. Geometrics! Purple! Blue & Yellow!


----------



## rowanlane

I know it's not the season but I had to share this beauty with you all.


----------



## RansomeAndGwynn

Just a note that after some ill health and 18 months away from eBay Ransome & Gwynn is back in business. I've got a great deal of work to do in updating old, dark photographs and making other changes but new items are already being listed. Thank you for the kind words. Best regards, Martin


----------



## orange fury

rowanlane said:


> I know it's not the season but I had to share this beauty with you all.


I would bid on that in a heartbeat if it was an 1"-1.5" longer...


----------



## Reuben

RansomeAndGwynn said:


> Just a note that after some ill health and 18 months away from eBay Ransome & Gwynn is back in business. I've got a great deal of work to do in updating old, dark photographs and making other changes but new items are already being listed. Thank you for the kind words. Best regards, Martin


Any chance of a AAAC discount? :biggrin: Especially if someone just happened to have nearly identical tastes and measurements to the owner of a rather large consigned collection?


----------



## Monocle

Any 38R takers out there?

https://www.etsy.com/listing/205053...ref=fp_item&atr_uid=20723906&aref=15317664152


----------



## ridethecliche

WillBarrett said:


> Seriously - a Brooks Brothers suit for $20. No one in America wants it? Killing me.


Pleated pants. Terrible pictures... What are you expecting? haha.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

BB polo shirt Large

BB TRAD 3/2 CASHMERE SC TAN HERRINGBONE

NICE Wimbledon Navy Blazer 43L not exactly trad, but very nice

Bragano Woven Full Strap Loafer 7.5

Sir pendleton Super nice Shirt Medium

ALLEN EDMONDS MCALLISTER WINGTIP 10B

And more.

See all items here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/thenobleprofessor/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## CMDC

This answers a longstanding question I've had about whether Florsheim ever produced shell models in colors other than black and #8. Seems so and these are really nice. Brown shell longwings 12D.


----------



## straw sandals

Those are incredibly beautiful.



CMDC said:


> This answers a longstanding question I've had about whether Florsheim ever produced shell models in colors other than black and #8. Seems so and these are really nice. Brown shell longwings 12D.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

CMDC said:


> This answers a longstanding question I've had about whether Florsheim ever produced shell models in colors other than black and #8. Seems so and these are really nice. Brown shell longwings 12D.


WOW! Those are great! I wish they were just a little smaller!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Vintage Pendleton Field Shirt MEDIUM 


DB Polo blue Blazer 42L 

Brooks Brothers Button Down 15.5 34 ENDS IN 1 day


----------



## orange fury

CMDC said:


> This answers a longstanding question I've had about whether Florsheim ever produced shell models in colors other than black and #8. Seems so and these are really nice. Brown shell longwings 12D.


Ill echo everyone else- those are beautiful and I wish they were smaller lol


----------



## Odradek

Corduroy !

Ending on Sunday.

And just listed,


----------



## FormerFlatlander

A couple of items that might be of interest:


----------



## plupy

Lot of 10 very vintage unlined and "Skinny" Brooks ties ending tomorrow. And check out the Exeter Hockey letterman jacket. AAAC discount -- just ask. Thanks!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WHERE TO FIND ALL MY ITEMS:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1

AAAC DISCOUNT -- just ask!

vintage Pendleton Country Traditionals LARGE

H.S. Trask BISON LEATHER cap toe 10M

ALLEN EDMONDS MCALLISTER BLACK WINGTIP 10B

VINTAGE Pendleton Field Shirt medium

A FANTASTIC Woolrich Plaid jacket LARGE Very cool plaid

How about 5 BURBERRY dress shirts 17.5 35

A BRAND NEW WITH TAGS Burberry Rain Coat with Warmer 44R


----------



## RT-Bone

J.Press Donegal Tweed. Never worn.


----------



## Kaiko

Hey everyone, some of my newer offerings.

Auctions:


Absolutely Stunning Breuer Houndstooth Light Blue Polka Dot Tie

Also a handful of BINOBOs of very luxurious items like 100% Cashmere Brioni, 100% Cashmere Belvest, and others.


----------



## Spin Evans

Green duffle from PRL, from back when they were still made in the USA. Medium. BIN $165.


----------



## Kaiko

Hey all, new week new round of auctions.

Firstly here are the $0.99 auctions (some are higher now due to bidding)
















And here are some others I think people might like:












And a handful more over at my store. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Several things ending in the next few hours

BRAND NEW WITH TAGS Burberry Rain/Trench 44L Amber 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-BURBERRY-LONDON-MENS-LONG-BELTED-TRENCH-RAIN-COAT-NOVA-CHECK-AMBER-44R-NEW-/171508771067?pt=US_CSA_MC_Outerwear&hash=item27eeb828fb

Woolrich Plaid Jacket L

Lot of 5 Burberry Dress Shirts 17.5 - 35 and 36 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-of-5-BURBERRY-LONDON-Dress-Shirts-Button-Size-17-5-35-36-Point-Collar-Mens-/181564618527?pt=US_Men_s_Dress_Shirts&hash=item2a4618371f

All my listings, including PENDLETON, BROOKS BROTHERS, SOME GREAT SHOES, ZEGNA, and more!

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

This seller has a bunch of very rad & vtg GTH pants 33-37 Waist ending tonight
https://www.ebay.com/sch/Pants-/57989/m.html?ssPageName=STRK:null:MESOI&_ssn=nemmac

and I've got some interesting Polo stuff for sale, mostly slippers and DJ's with a tweed in there
44L, 42R, 9.5D, 10.5D
https://www.ebay.com/sch/dadonthemove1981/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

Always ask for the trad discount!


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> This seller has a bunch of very rad & vtg GTH pants 33-37 Waist ending tonight
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/Pants-/57989/m.html?ssPageName=STRK:null:MESOI&_ssn=nemmac
> 
> and I've got some interesting Polo stuff for sale, mostly slippers and DJ's with a tweed in there
> 44L, 42R, 9.5D, 10.5D
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/dadonthemove1981/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=
> 
> Always ask for the trad discount!


Getting rid of your black tie attire? Say it ain't so, Joe!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> Getting rid of your black tie attire? Say it ain't so, Joe!


Just a few pieces!


----------



## jwooten

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Just a few pieces!


Looks like PTO picked up your slipper auctions. Guess I'm out. Congrats.


----------



## Kaiko

Hey all, a bunch of new auctions this week including 4 Hermes and 1 Brioni tie starting at $0.99 each!

99 cent auctions:







And things I think you'll all like;
















Some lovely items up this week. Let me know if you're interested in any BINOBO item and I'll try and make you a deal as well.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Nice 3 Button Zegna 46 Regular suit ends in a few hours:

Zegna TROFEO 46 R SC ends today

HANOVER LB SHEPPARD LWB 12C

BB 15.5 34 Dress shirt

And More! hanover, Florsheim, BB, Pendleton

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## mack11211

*$9.99 sale on over 50 items!*

*Dear Folks:

This week, Over 50 items have $9.99 opening bids and no reserve. This includes domestic shipping!

Two dozen close tonight at 9PM EST (not 10 PM due to daylight savings time)

Labels include Oxxford, Faconnable (Cantarelli), Visvim, Southwick, J Press and more.

There are also many new auctions with low (though not quite as low) starting bids and nice BIN prices.

Some of the tastiest:*

CLASSIC TRAD usa made OLIVE GREEN WORSTED SACK COAT 40 S us 50c eu

POLO Ralph Lauren HEAVY GAUGE ORANGE COTTON SWEATER sz XL raglan sleeves

Floyd's Manchester nh GREEN HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT 42 us 52 eu scotland

J PRESS classic trad SILK LINEN SUMMER SACK COAT 44 us 54 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS usa DONEGAL TWEED CHECK COAT 40 L us 50L eu

BROOKS BROTHERS usa GREEN TWEED COAT 42 us 52 eu two button model

*And many more!

Auctions end TONIGHT at 9PM EST (not 10PM as usual)

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211*


----------



## bloogy

I have a few more items that may be of interest to our assembled masses:

Barbour-style quilted jackets by Duluth River Trading and Joseph Abboud:

*

*

J Crew fisherman style sweater in burgundy/maroon:



Please do give a peek if so inclined. If an AAAC members buys, I'll do what I can to cut you a break on the shipping.


----------



## drlivingston

Someone who wears a size 12 should snag these!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> Someone who wears a size 12 should snag these!


they are mismatched! One is an 11.5 and one is a 12.

Did you read that he said these shoes never need polishing?

They look like they could use a shine to me!


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> they are mismatched! One is an 11.5 and one is a 12.
> 
> Did you read that he said these shoes never need polishing?
> 
> They look like they could use a shine to me!


LMAO!! That is what I get for posting after an all-nighter of packing ties. After 24hrs without sleep, everything starts to look like a great deal. Sorry about that. :crazy:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> LMAO!! That is what I get for posting after an all-nighter of packing ties. After 24hrs without sleep, everything starts to look like a great deal. Sorry about that. :crazy:


Don't feel bad. At first glance I saw Black Shell for that price and I was ready to buy them too.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Full disclosure, this is my own auction.

Perhaps not the tradliest suit out there, but it's a beauty (I wish it fit me!). A truly recent HSM Gold Trumpeter.


----------



## vegtan

Alfred Sargent grain leather split toe bluchers for Paul Stuart Choice, hiding in plain sight. Not identified as Alfred Sargent, but oval insole wall with handwriting gives it away. eBay listing 321583785321 closing Saturday 8:24 p.m., PST (naturally PST, since it's eBay). This listing does not have any "6 views per hour" or other views per hour pop-up. Not my listing.

https://fityn.com/alfred-sargent-for-paul-stuart-choice/


----------



## Nobleprofessor

My own listings:

Brassboot Dress Ankle Boots Italy 10.5D

Great Heavy Woolrich Shirt/ Light Jacket Large

gorgeous PERFECT herringbone Tweed Vintage Overcoat 40R

Also, 3 different Harris Tweed SC's, southwick, Pendleton, and more:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## CMDC

An huge haul of New Old Stock JPress and Brooks Brothers items. Prices not cheap but also I don't think unreasonable. Somebody buy the red JPress robe...

https://www.ebay.com/sch/myleahgroup/m.html?item=351224730485&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## Nobleprofessor

CMDC said:


> An huge haul of New Old Stock JPress and Brooks Brothers items. Prices not cheap but also I don't think unreasonable. Somebody buy the red JPress robe...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/myleahgroup/m.html?item=351224730485&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


What an odd mix of stuff! Where did they find that much NOS Brooks Brothers? I wonder if it was the best estate sale ever?


----------



## efdll

Mostly my size, but many items gone fast, including that red robe. Collars on BB shirts are amazing! In an alternative and more affluent multiverse I would've bought everything.


----------



## GenuineWeejun

Inspired by Nobleprofessors post of today. I can't afford them at the moment.


----------



## Dmontez

Paging Reuben,

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231382686988


----------



## Kaiko

Hey guys a few of my own auctions.

Harris Tweed Light Green Houndstooth Jacket 42R

Southwick Dark Navy Flannel Gold Buttons Blazer 40R

Robert Talbott Carmel Green Medallion Tie

Isaia for Daniel Cremieux Loro Piana Super 160s/15.5 Micron Suit 48R 43W - This suit does need a couple repairs for two small holes

Ike Behar Navy Blue Striped Tie

Daniel Cremieux Blue 7 fold tie

Canali Milano Baby Blue Striped Tie

Polo Ralph Lauren Gray Hooded Toggle Duffle Coat XL

There's also a lot of new BINOBO items up, gearing up for the Christmas season. Check out the store if you fancy.


----------



## mack11211

*NEW TRAD listings and many $9.99 auctions at MACK11211*

Dear Folks:

Many new trad listings. Some of the tastiest:

RICHARD SCOTT CLOTHES classic trad BROWN SACK TWEED SPORT COAT 46 us 58 eu


THE ENGLISH SHOP hartford great britain STRIPE SACK TWEED COAT 42 L us 52L e ivy


Also, there are two dozen items with $9.99 opening bids. You could get a coat or suit for less than the cost of shipping!

Among the items:

CHIPP nyc CUSTOM bespoke GREEN BROWN CHECK COAT 40 us 50 eu w/ WILD LINING!
POLO Ralph Lauren TAN CANVAS SNEAKERS phys ed 10 us 44 eu Xlnt Cond
HICKEY FREEMAN customized BLACK SUMMER BLAZER 42 L us 52l eu rare details
PAUL SMITH sportswear BRIGHT RED COTTON ramie SWEATER sz 3 or L XL drop shoulder
POLO Ralph Lauren UNCONSTRUCTED BLACK COTTON COAT blazer 40 us 50 eu
CARROLL & CO beverly hills BLUE BLAZER 42 52 w/FOULARD LINING hickey freeman

and many more!

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Spin Evans

BB Boys' Catalogue from 1940. GREAT photos.


----------



## mack11211

*Two NIB shell cordovan shoe offerings*

Just listed:

NIB $600 ALDEN usa CIGAR SHELL CORDOVAN OXFORD SHOES 9D us 42 eu


NIB $695 POLO RALPH LAUREN crockett & jones SHELL CORDOVAN WINGTIPS 9D us 42 eu


----------



## Orgetorix

Mack, just an FYI, there's a problem with the pictures on the Alden listing. The first picture shows a pair of Ferragamo austerity brogues.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Cool tweed patchwork J. Press hat:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

These are my listings. Some are ending very soon!

Jil Sander 3/2 Suit Navy Pinstripe 44R Ends in 2 hours (1:10 PM central)

Really cool heavy wool WOOLRICH shirt/jacket only one bid ENDS IN 2 HOURS

Nice Burberry Blazer Gold Buttons 42L ENDS AT 2 PM TODAY

Very Nice Vintage Herringbone Tweed Top Coat PERFECT CONDITION! 40R ENDS IN 4 HOURS AT 3:44 PM CENTRAL

A SUPER NICE HARRIS TWEED IN AMAZING CONDITION 42L ENDS IN 5 HOURS AT 4:05 PM

Zanella Flecked Wool pants 38 - 28

STILL have a Nice HSM 44L Charcoal wool Top Coat

Southwick DB SUit 50R

A NEW WITH TAGS CASHMERE SPORTCOAT PLAID

All of my listings:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> Mack, just an FYI, there's a problem with the pictures on the Alden listing. The first picture shows a pair of Ferragamo austerity brogues.


Unfortunately, since someone has already placed a bid, he can't revise the auction.


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> BB Boys' Catalogue from 1940. GREAT photos.


I came across that, too. Cool stuff.


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Unfortunately, since someone has already placed a bid, he can't revise the auction.


Are you sure about that? I think that I've revised stuff after getting a bid, but can't recall precisely. Just my recollection. I know there are some limits.

Regardless, mack11211 is a stand-up guy who knows his business.


----------



## catside

Check these shoes , Brooks Bro England, if you are EU 41, not my auction.


----------



## adoucett

Nice starter collection of Brooks Brothers ties, or a great addition to an existing one. It's a new auction and not my own, but it caught my eye this afternoon.


----------



## yoshi

Someone buy these so I don't have to:


----------



## gamma68

yoshi said:


> Someone buy these so I don't have to:


You may not have to worry about buying those...


----------



## 32rollandrock

yoshi said:


> Someone buy these so I don't have to:


Sorry, but I think you have to.


----------



## wwilson

LL BEAN RED PLAID WOOL HUNTING JACKET
Cheap and hurry! Size 38 and made by Johnson Woolen Mills!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

My listings:

AAAC MEMBERS get discounts. If you find something you are interested in, pm me on here.

Some nice items selling very soon.

A like new (no exaggeration) Burberry DB suit 43-44R ends in 5 hours:

Buberry Staple Blue Blazer 42L

JIL SANDER 3/2 Navy suit 44R

Some very cool ALLEN EDMONDS bison oxfords 9B

All my listings https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?isR...redirect=mobile&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## Reuben

So there's at least two ebay sellers with large amounts of NOS items, largely Brooks brothers but with a smattering of other Tradly brands, in the San Francisco area. Anyone know what's going on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

40L vtg Polo blazer


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

interesting belt from Sulka


----------



## straw sandals

But where will I find sea lion shoes to match?


----------



## Kaiko

Southwick Navy Flannel Gold Button Blazer 40R


----------



## Nobleprofessor

straw sandals said:


> But where will I find sea lion shoes to match?


I tried to list a sea turtle belt and ebay wouldn't let me. I guess sea lions are okay, but sea turtles are not


----------



## drlivingston

Nobleprofessor said:


> I tried to list a sea turtle belt and ebay wouldn't let me. I guess sea lions are okay, but sea turtles are not


They had no problem letting me sell my Church's elephant hide shoes. Of course, the guy in Germany who purchased them was completely paranoid that German customs was going to seize them upon arrival. lol


----------



## Nobleprofessor

drlivingston said:


> They had no problem letting me sell my Church's elephant hide shoes. Of course, the guy in Germany who purchased them was completely paranoid that German customs was going to seize them upon arrival. lol


I don't think there is any issue with elephant skin items. BUT, IVORY is probably a different story. I sold some elephant boots with no problem.

uh oh! After reading this, I'm hoping my sea turtle is not real:


----------



## mack11211

*Closing this evening*

These trad items! Many have $9.99 bids and no reserve!

PAUL STUART canada SUMMER COLOR DONEGAL COAT 36 us 46 eu

PAUL STUART scotland COLORFUL HEAVY TWEED COAT 44 45 L us 54L eu samuelsohn

CHIPP nyc CUSTOM bespoke GREEN BROWN CHECK COAT 40 us 50 eu w/ WILD LINING!

NIB $850 POLO RALPH LAUREN crockett & jones SHELL CORDOVAN WINGTIPS 9D us 42 eu

NIB $600 ALDEN usa CIGAR SHELL CORDOVAN OXFORD SHOES 9D us 42 eu

THE ENGLISH SHOP hartford great britain STRIPE SACK TWEED COAT 42 L us 52L e ivy

CARROLL & CO beverly hills BLUE BLAZER 42 52 w/FOULARD LINING hickey freeman

HART SCHAFFNER MARX usa BLACK HOPSACK sack BLAZER 40 us 50 eu ivy league trad

RICHARD SCOTT CLOTHES classic trad BROWN SACK TWEED SPORT COAT 46 us 58 eu

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html

Find them all here:

https://ebay.to/1uQc1IV


----------



## ArtVandalay

40L Brooks Madras sack for ~$50 shipped BIN. If the shoulders were narrower it would already be mine.


----------



## bloogy

A couple more things you guys might like to peruse:

All over argyle V neck by Luciano Barbera x J. Peterman:










J Crew lambswool fisherman style sweater in burgundy/maroon:









Enjoy. If the URL's don't work, my seller name is ecantona.

If you buy, let me know you're AAAC and I'll cut you a break on shipping!

Dave


----------



## mack11211

*A DOZEN NWT J press tweed coats just listed*

Just listed: A happy dozen NEW with tags J PRESS tweed coats:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211?_dmd=2&_nkw=j+press


----------



## catside

*Tweed, Burberry, By Chester Barry a Saville Row house*

This is courtesy of KBagley from TOF. 35 bucks bin. made by Chester Barrie and gorgeous, sadly small for me. Size 40.would fit a 38-39 person


----------



## Spin Evans

Two NWT Shaggy Dog sweaters sizes M & L in yellow (the former) and moss (the latter). BIN $99. Not really sure why they're two different sizes.


----------



## CMDC

^They have a couple of other listings doing the same thing, combining a M with a L. Makes no sense although the price is great.


----------



## 32rollandrock

CMDC said:


> ^They have a couple of other listings doing the same thing, combining a M with a L. Makes no sense although the price is great.


I think they heard you. They just listed a NWT Shaggy Dog and mediocre BB sweater at $150. Some decent deals on gloves, though.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I would have killed for that mossy green Shaggy Dog. My size too!


----------



## Odradek

My end on Sunday.

One of these on ebay.

















Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Reuben

Grail alert: 3-piece 3/2 sack herringbone tweed, ~size 36: https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=221620245154


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> Grail alert: 3-piece 3/2 sack herringbone tweed, ~size 36: https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item...d=221620245154


Is the jacket not darted? Beautiful suit nonetheless.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Is the jacket not darted? Beautiful suit nonetheless.


It might be, but I didn't think I saw any darts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack11211

*NWT J PRESS TWEED-A-PALOOZA message me for special pricing this weekend*

Dear Folks:

Tweed-a-palooza! 25 NWT J Press coats just added! Sizes 39 to 48, Short to Extra Long. Send me a private message THIS WEEKEND for special pricing on these beauties: https://ebay.to/15KjGz0


----------



## vegtan

Not my listing. eBay shoes ending Sunday evening, November 30. Starting price $39, currently no bids. Real alligator from Allen Edmonds, Malibu slip-ons in bone. Seller says they are alligator print, but they are real alligator and patent leather. Only found this particular color and offering in the 1975 AE catalog. By 1976, no "bone" color offering. https://fityn.com/allen-edmonds-real-alligator-shoes/


----------



## drlivingston

Size 13B Florsheim Imperial longwing shell cordovan $49.95 BIN


----------



## conductor

Some grab those! They are my size but I already have something very similar.


----------



## catside

let me know if you see one like that 9, or 9.5


----------



## Spin Evans

Gorgeous wool/cashmere belted coat from Nick (son of Norman) Hilton, 48R. $95.


In the words of Typhoid Jones, this jacket looks to be "museum quality." 1937 hunting coat, size "~37R." $150.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> In the words of Typhoid Jones, this jacket looks to be "museum quality." 1937 hunting coat, size "~37R." $150.


I'd suggest people take a little caution with this guy, since it seems to be an actual equestrian hunt coat and might look a little strange if you're not on horseback while wearing it.


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben said:


> I'd suggest people take a little caution with this guy, since it seems to be an actual equestrian hunt coat and might look a little strange if you're not on horseback while wearing it.


I tried to indicate that with "museum quality," but I don't think that was clear. Oregon and Packers fans may disagree.


----------



## drlivingston

Spin Evans said:


> I tried to indicate that with "museum quality," but I don't think that was clear. Oregon and Packers fans may disagree.


Unfortunately, true to the equestrian theme, it was built for someone with a jockey's stature.


----------



## mack11211

*CYBER MONDAY PROMOTION -- 30% off*

Dear Folks:

TODAY ONLY, 30% off these NWT J Press tweeds, corduroys, also formal shirts, seersucker pants, Scotland-made raincoats and more!

Find them all here: https://ebay.to/1z8vowd



mack11211 said:


> Dear Folks:
> 
> Tweed-a-palooza! 25 NWT J Press coats just added! Sizes 39 to 48, Short to Extra Long. Send me a private message THIS WEEKEND for special pricing on these beauties: https://ebay.to/15KjGz0


----------



## 32rollandrock

With some regularity, we seem to hear about the merits and demerits of renting formal wear. If the jacket measurements can be obtained for this, this could end up Exhibit A on why friends don't let friends rent used suits:


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> With some regularity, we seem to hear about the merits and demerits of renting formal wear. If the jacket measurements can be obtained for this, this could end up Exhibit A on why friends don't let friends rent used suits:


Nice tux!! It sold less than two weeks ago for more money. I guess the guy wore it once or it did not fit...


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Nice tux!! It sold less than two weeks ago for more money. I guess the guy wore it once or it did not fit...


Lightning fast turnaround--bought less than two weeks ago and back on the market. Even at $100, that's a great suit for the money that will pay for itself many times over--if it fits. And yet another, apparent, example of the perils of shopping for suits on eBay. Insufficient measurements to make a judgment on fit, no returns and someone buys it nonetheless. Crazy. With proper measurements, seller should have no trouble recouping what he paid.


----------



## leisureclass

^ I'm looking for a shawl or peak lapel tux in 38, if you see a good one let me know


----------



## vegtan

*Still out there*



drlivingston said:


> Size 13B Florsheim Imperial longwing shell cordovan $49.95 BIN


Still out there this morning, December 2. Six watchers and 1 viewer per hour, don't know how much longer they will be there.


----------



## 32rollandrock

And a blend, no less:


----------



## Bandit44

Was just getting ready to post that link. My size, look to be in excellent condition, but I already have an identical pair.



vegtan said:


> Still out there this morning, December 2. Six watchers and 1 viewer per hour, don't know how much longer they will be there.


----------



## ilrprbp

Here's a supposedly nwot Brooks Blazer with what appears to be 3 patch pockets. Bin of 24.99 free shipping. Ends in 3hrs.

I messaged a little while ago and got the following measurements:
*Dear ilrprbp,*

Pit to pit- 21" Shoulder to Shoulder- 19" Should To Cuff-22" Overall- 32.5"

Too small for me but might be worth a shot if it fits.
 
I messaged him for the measurements few hrs ago - doesn't fit me.


----------



## CMDC

Great deal on a great JPress sportcoat in 44L

$35 BIN


----------



## catside

CMDC said:


> Great deal on a great JPress sportcoat in 44L
> 
> $35 BIN


Sleeves are not that long but the jacket is 35" long!! That is XL or T


----------



## ilrprbp

This one looks pretty fun. J. Crew Nantucket Red Cotton Unstructured Patch Pocket 42R


----------



## fireworks

This Huntington 3/2 sack in Harris Tweed is basically in deadstock condition. Looks like it's going to be a steal for some 40S/38S.

Great trad details on it--if it were a little bigger, I would be all over it. Bidding at $9.99.


----------



## sskim3

fireworks said:


> This Huntington 3/2 sack in Harris Tweed is basically in deadstock condition. Looks like it's going to be a steal for some 40S/38S.
> 
> Great trad details on it--if it were a little bigger, I would be all over it. Bidding at $9.99.


LOL - you picked a Spoo listing! That thing is NOT going to stay anywhere near 9.99 with 9 days left.


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> LOL - you picked a Spoo listing! That thing is NOT going to stay anywhere near 9.99 with 9 days left.


^^ Too funny! (yet very true)


----------



## drlivingston

sskim3 said:


> LOL - you picked a Spoo listing! That thing is NOT going to stay anywhere near 9.99 with 9 days left.


Surprisingly, it went for only $41.


----------



## catside

Hmm, I'm getting lots of nonsensical ebay spam when I search for new posts.


----------



## drlivingston

catside said:


> Hmm, I'm getting lots of nonsensical ebay spam when I search for new posts.


Completely agree!!! I tried putting eBay on the ignore list but it still clogs my "New Posts" feed.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Several of my items ending today:

NWT Polo Cords 42-32:

Hanover LB SHEPPARD LWB 12C:

JIL Sander 3/2 suit 44R

Ends in 1 day harris Tweed SC 40R :

Super nice HICKEY FREEMAN 46L:

NEW OLD STOCK Society Brand 3 PIECE SUIT 42-43L

all my listings: https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## sskim3

drlivingston said:


> Surprisingly, it went for only $41.


Yeah... I don't think Huntington gets as much love as some of the other brands. Switch out Huntington for Brooks and JPress and it would have gone for a more $$. Kudos to the winner though! It is quite beautiful.


----------



## AlanC

Shameless self promotion, I listed a pair of NIB Aldens last night. Bid early and often.


----------



## mh3203

It is my listing, but I think it is a good deal for a new Shaggy Dog. Only 1 Day and 15 hours left still no bids. $90 starting price.


----------



## yoshi

Bostonian shell tassels; 9.5D. Which, coincidentally, is my size. Someone prevent me from buying them, please: , 
don't hesitate to download the eBay Cashback Sidebar to get up to 5% cashback on ebay purchase
Cashback eBay Purchases


----------



## sskim3

Whoever is a 7 3/8 hat size, may wanna check out these listings... (im a 7 to 7 1/8.... smh)

stetson fedora - 8x beaver

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STETSON-TAN-BROWN-FUR-FELT-FEDORA-HAT-w-BLACK-BAND-FEATHER-SIZE-7-3-8-/351252481222?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&
hash=item51c84784c6

Also random collection of 8 knit ties starting at 9.99...


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I was waiting to snipe those! You foiled my plan.


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I was waiting to snipe those! You foiled my plan.


Too funny! I was already a watcher on that auction when Wacolo posted the spoiler yesterday. It seems that a few of us would have been bidding against each other.


----------



## wacolo

Varsity Town Harris Tweed Sack ~44S BIN $14.99


Hickey Freeman Tweed Suit 43 $58.90

(would work great separately)


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> Too funny! I was already a watcher on that auction when Wacolo posted the spoiler yesterday. It seems that a few of us would have been bidding against each other.





Dieu et les Dames said:


> I was waiting to snipe those! You foiled my plan.


Thought I was just spreading the love .


----------



## a pine tree

Hello gents! I've put two of my blazers up on the ol' bay. Take a look!

New Brooks Bros navy blazer, triple patch pocket, 3/2 roll, size 38 R (item # 271707747688)


J Press navy blazer, triple patch pocket, 3/2 roll, size 38 R (item # 271707756262)


----------



## drlivingston

Good price (right now)... However, he did mention that they had always been cleaned with saddle soap. A shell no no.


----------



## mack11211

*EVEN MORE NWT J Press coats, suits, blazers, more!*

New tweed coats from J Press in 40, 42, 44, 46, 48:

  

Also trad items like this:

1960s ROBERT ROLLINS usa BLUE FLANNEL PREP SCHOOL sack BLAZER 42 L us 52l eu Ivy


Some of these great sport coats are still available:

  

   

   

   

   

   [

Find them all here:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> Good price (right now)... However, he did mention that they had always been cleaned with saddle soap. A shell no no.


They also look like they've had a half-sole replacement. And seller says "gently to moderately" worn. I don't think so. I think that they've been worn a lot--the insoles also suggest tons of wear. Might be worth gambling $30 or so, but no more than that, with the understanding that the rehab process is going to take time and plenty of elbow grease with no guarantees. OTOH, you might be able to go down a trouser or coat size by the time you finished or gave up.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Andover Shop Undarted 3/2 Sack Tweed Sport Coat 42 Regular
https://www.ebay.com/itm/251752514002?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
Miami-Ohio Campus Togs 3-Button Tweed Sack 42 Long

1950s/60s Farnsworth Reed 3-Button Tweed Sack 44 Regular


----------



## colorvision

16 35 Gitman bros gingham, $9.99 BIN + $3 shipping


----------



## drlivingston

This was quite a bargain... went for less than $200


----------



## mack11211

*Classic Brooks polo coat, Genuine Mackintosh*

Among my new listings:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad POLO COAT 40L us 50 eu or sz M


SUPER RARE MACKINTOSH scotland for PAUL STUART coat 46 us or XXL


Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692


----------



## WillBarrett

Brooks Brothers silk/wool/linen in 43R. Starting at only $14.99. Ends in the morning - please excuse the awful picture.



Nice Baracuta G9 in 40R.



Vineyard Vines Golf Cummerbund



Canali Linen Shirt in Large




Allen Edmonds Varretta Tassel Loafers in 7D. Made in Italy!


----------



## mack11211

*Even more J Press just listed*

Dear Folks:

Even more of these now listed, including NWT blazers in 44, 45, and 46!

  

And just listed: a dozen NWT J Press suits in wool and cashmere, sizes 40 to 50:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/...rt_Coats&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=j+press+suit

Find all mack11211 listings here:

stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## catside

Spoo has a shaggy dog at XS size. Snipe do not bid. His clientele does not much appreciate Press so can be had for a good price in the end:


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Nice tie! It feels like Viyella, but no label so I listed it as "wool tartan"


----------



## WillBarrett

Still available:

Brooks Brothers silk/wool/linen in 43R. Starting at only $14.99. Ends in the morning - please excuse the awful picture.

Nice  in 40R.

Vineyard Vines Golf Cummerbund

in Large

Allen Edmonds Varretta Tassel Loafers in 7D. Made in Italy!


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Gunboats https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131389142801

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack11211

*30 NWT J Press suits closing tonight*

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/...rt_Coats&_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=j+press+suit

Find all mack11211 listings here:

stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*JUST LISTED: Over 40 NWT J Press shirts*

JUST LISTED: Over 40 NWT J Press shirts, including many OCBDs. This one comes in many sizes:



Find them all here:

ebay.to/1vleZRd


----------



## Kaiko

Just listed a handful of Polo Ralph Lauren items on my eBay page. Lots of Navy with Gold Buttons.

https://stores.ebay.com/wardroberenovations/


----------



## leisureclass

Interesting collection of Brooks, Pendleton, RL, McGeorge, Andover Shop (tweeds, sweaters, OCBDs, etc.): https://www.ebay.com/sch/wuqinggongwqg/m.html?item=201252873559&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## straw sandals

Two crazy Langrock Viyella shirts. They look kinda Brady Bunch Hawaii Special, but if that's your thing:


----------



## Kaiko

Happy New Years, all!

Back into the swing of things. Some of the notable auctions

starting at $0.99

Polo Ralph Lauren by Corneliani Charcoal Gray 3 Button 2 Vent Blazer starting at $0.99



Samuelsohn Mid Gray Nailhead Blazer 40R


----------



## gamma68

leisureclass said:


> Interesting collection of Brooks, Pendleton, RL, McGeorge, Andover Shop (tweeds, sweaters, OCBDs, etc.): https://www.ebay.com/sch/wuqinggongwqg/m.html?item=201252873559&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


That 3-piece Southwick pinstripe suit is a STEAL at the listing price.


----------



## mack11211

*Brooks, J Press, Robert Rollins sacks closing Sunday night*



Dear Folks:

All of these great trad-friendly auctions close Sunday night:

Blazers & Sport Coats

MASTER COAT italy BROWN WASHED TWEED unconstructed COAT 38 us 48 eu jacket blazer

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CHECK TWEED COAT 42 us 52 eu jacket blazer

1960s ROBERT ROLLINS usa BLUE FLANNEL PREP SCHOOL sack BLAZER 42 L us 52l eu Ivy

BIG SALE NEW nwt $1100 J PRESS BLUE SACK BLAZER 44R us 54 eu southwick TOP LINE [seen above]

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE TWEED SACK COAT 44 XL us blazer

WOLFF'S munich Germany TRACHTEN COAT 52 54 us or XL

Suits

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY STRIPE MTM SUIT 38 us 48 eu slim

Find all auctions here:

https://ebay.to/1zKg1Zx

Find over 70 NWT J Press suits, coats, shirts, and trousers here:

https://ebay.to/1xFbiu6

including coats like these:


----------



## CMDC

Major Steal Alert...

Brand new Alden for BB #8 Shell Tassel Loafers
9.5 D

$125 BIN


----------



## FLMike

CMDC said:


> Major Steal Alert...
> 
> Brand new Alden for BB #8 Shell Tassel Loafers
> 9.5 D
> 
> $125 BIN


Crap, crap, crap!!!! That's my size and a steal! Darn it. The only thing that keeps me from being too upset is that I already have those exact shoes. Still, would've loved a second pair at that price. Oh, well.


----------



## Spin Evans

It is my expectation that those exact shell tassels that were in my size, and at that price, that I have been looking over a year for, were purchased to give to me at a lower price. To that kind gentleman or lady, I say thank you.


----------



## mjo_1

That's truly the deal of the century. My size too


----------



## sskim3

Maybe not deal of the century.... but found some cool auctions not my size....  

C&J patent leather balmoral cap toes 9.5 for 135+12.65


vintage 3 piece flannel suit from PRL 42/36 - fortunately the jacket measurements are slightly off to make me not bid  .... starting at 29.95 + 12.67


----------



## mack11211

*Many trad items just listed:*

8 NWT J Press ties:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...ss+tie&_nkw=big+sale+new+j+press+tie&_sacat=0

Over 30 NWT J Press shirts:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...hirt&_nkw=big+sale+new+j+press+shirt&_sacat=0

Over a dozen NWT J Press suits:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...+suit&_nkw=big+sale+new+j+press+suit&_sacat=0

Over 20 NWT J Press sport coats:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...coat&_nkw=big+sale+new+j+press++coat&_sacat=0

Alfred Dunhill tweed coat:

Polo alpaca lambswool tweed coat:

Blue black check flannel sack coat:

Brooks gold stripe tweed sack coat:

Brooks Italy modern sack coat:


----------



## drlivingston

Not eBay... Actually Barney's Warehouse clearance
Grenson Allen Chukka Boots: Retail $485 After discounts only $103
https://www.barneyswarehouse.com/gr...3547228.html?index=3&cgid=clearance-whsmshoes


----------



## jwooten

drlivingston said:


> Not eBay... Actually Barney's Warehouse clearance
> Grenson Allen Chukka Boots: Retail $485 After discounts only $103
> https://www.barneyswarehouse.com/gr...3547228.html?index=3&cgid=clearance-whsmshoes


Any experience with the fit on these? I found limited information online.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Not eBay but J. Press has their York Street Shaggy Dogs on sale for $104

https://www.jpressonline.com/sweaters-4/


----------



## straw sandals

Oh wow. The purple is very tempting...



ArtVandalay said:


> Not eBay but J. Press has their York Street Shaggy Dogs on sale for $104
> 
> https://www.jpressonline.com/sweaters-4/


----------



## mh3203

Nice cashmere Brooks Brothers Blazer size 44R. $48.00


----------



## 32rollandrock

mh3203 said:


> Nice cashmere Brooks Brothers Blazer size 44R. $48.00


Nice, but that's not a 44 if the chest measurement is 44. And the seller doesn't take returns. Both danger signs. Before bidding, I'd get in touch with the seller and ask how the measurements were taken. He may have done it with a yardstick while the coat was hanging.


----------



## neskerdoo

Ha, I think mh3203 knows how it was measured...


----------



## 32rollandrock

neskerdoo said:


> Ha, I think mh3203 knows how it was measured...


Isn't there some sort of gentleman's agreement that sellers disclose if they promote their own wares?


----------



## Kaiko

Some tradly stuff this week. Lots of Brooks Brothers and Hickey Freeman staple suits/blazer. Paul Stuart by Drakes and such as well.

Also happy to have a bunch of high-end luxury items going on auction for $0.99 each including NWT Tom Ford ties, Brioni, Kiton pocket square, Filson shirts, Burberry novacheck shirt, Hermes scarf print, etc. Take a look if you'd like!

https://www.ebay.com/sch/wardroberenovations/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Isn't there some sort of gentleman's agreement that sellers disclose if they promote their own wares?


If it isn't a rule... I make a motion that it be made one.


----------



## Dmontez

This is a pretty sweet deal if you are a 16-35, or 17.5-33 Im considering buying the 17.5-33 and asking a tailor to add an inch of fabric somewhere in the sleeves, or chopping off an inch of each arm. If I remember correctly these used to retail through the BB website for $300.00+


----------



## Dmontez

Dmontez said:


> This is a pretty sweet deal if you are a 16-35, or 17.5-33 Im considering buying the 17.5-33 and asking a tailor to add an inch of fabric somewhere in the sleeves, or chopping off an inch of each arm. If I remember correctly these used to retail through the BB website for $300.00+


I decided to make an offer below asking, and the seller accepted the price as long as I was located in the US. They informed me that I would need to let them know if I wanted it so they may lower the price for me, otherwise ebay will charge them the wrong percentage. I responded within 15 minutes and waited another 20 to see if they would lower the price so I could make the payment. They only have 1 in my size, so I was anxious to make this purchase before someone else did. It has took them 24 hours to respond to each message I have sent to them about this shirt, and here is the most recent one I received


> I can not promise they will have these shirts in your size. It is once a year they bring in tuxedo shirts and they might not even be this style. I don't mean to get your hopes up. Sincerely, Angela


 How can they be selling things on eBay and not actually have them? Are they just buying from the BB outlet center? Should I just not even continue to make this purchase?


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> I decided to make an offer below asking, and the seller accepted the price as long as I was located in the US. They informed me that I would need to let them know if I wanted it so they may lower the price for me, otherwise ebay will charge them the wrong percentage. I responded within 15 minutes and waited another 20 to see if they would lower the price so I could make the payment. They only have 1 in my size, so I was anxious to make this purchase before someone else did. It has took them 24 hours to respond to each message I have sent to them about this shirt, and here is the most recent one I received How can they be selling things on eBay and not actually have them? Are they just buying from the BB outlet center? Should I just not even continue to make this purchase?


Hard to say... She only has 56 feedbacks with 100% seller rating. She does have great feedback. She would not want to jeopardize that.


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> Hard to say... She only has 56 feedbacks with 100% seller rating. She does have great feedback. She would not want to jeopardize that.


Well other than her taking to long to respond(I am impatient) it went well. She mistook me for someone who was asking for a size that she did not have in stock, and was letting them know that she cannot promise that they will have his size or the same style when they bring in the tuxedo shirts. She had the one that I am taking a chance on. The sleeve may be about a half inch short, but for 40.00 shipped I am willing to take that bet.


----------



## Reptilicus

Brooks Brothers Duffle Coat-Size L


----------



## ruvort

I have been searching a lot lately on Ebay attempting to build my own personal wardrobe. I have been coming across a lot of items that sadly are not in my size but I feel that others on the forum would be interested in. I plan to post as often as I can when I find things that may be of interest.

DISCLAIMER: Unless otherwise noted, I am not the seller of any of these items and am merely trying to bring them to the attention of the AAAC community.

*Sport Coats/ Blazers:*

*Starting bid:* Only $4.99

*Starting bid:* Only $4.99

*Ties:*

*BIN:* $119.99 but they also have a Best Offer option

I will add more when I can


----------



## Dmontez

AE walnut shell strand 2nds 11EEE 
https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291359018018 
...calling L-Feld...


----------



## ruvort

*Great looking Tweeds:*


----------



## ruvort

*Sacks:
*


Vtg CORBIN 41R Navy 3/2 Sack Undarted USA Made 100% Wool Sport Coat / Blazer

SOUTHWICK Full Canvas Light Blue 3/2 Roll Partially Lined Sack Blazer 42R USA

Men's Vintage Brooks Brothers Navy Blue Sack 3-2 Roll Blazer Sport Coat 44R 46R

*Amazing looking Topster - (calling **orange fury**):*


----------



## Pentheos

13.5 A Alden tassel loafers, $49.00 BIN


----------



## bignilk

Not my listing, but a nice looking steeplechase themed tie. Width not mentioned in listing.

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=121552236802&alt=web

It's sold.


----------



## nycs10011

Not the right size for me, but they look good:


----------



## ATL

Two trad-leaning things I'm selling: TRIPLE PATCH POCKETS!!!!

(if you guys can stomach recent Billy Reid; for more traditional length, I'd say 40 S and 44ish R should check these out) 

40 R herringbone tweed (could work for a short, of course): 

44 L navy spotcoat (could work for a regular):


----------



## Ekphrastic

Killing me that this isn't my size: .


----------



## straw sandals

XL Shaggy Dog in tan, $49.99 BIN!


----------



## sbdivemaster

LL Bean Field Coat (despite the title, it is not the barn coat), too small for me, but a smoking deal!



Someone bid on this earlier, but I guess they flaked because it has been listed again...


----------



## Jlancia

Sure pains to look at, but how old would this be, based on the label?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MENS-BROOKS-BROTHERS-Olive-Three-Button-Sport-Coat-Jacket-Blazer-MADE-IN-USA-/171663117861


----------



## Orgetorix

70s or 80s. That union tag was used starting in 1972.


----------



## leisureclass

Calling St. C. or other U. Michigan fans:


----------



## Reuben

In case anyone was wondering how they'd get their bleeding madras fix now that we've lost our guru, well, don't forget it's available dirt-cheap on ebay, often $10 a yard or less:


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> In case anyone was wondering how they'd get their bleeding madras fix now that we've lost our guru...


LOL !


----------



## mack11211

*J Press and Brooks Brothers trad just listed*

This week:

This week: 20 NWT J Press trousers just listed: tweed, worsted, flannel, moleskin, canvas, covert twill, more, all sizes: https://ebay.to/1zAa8O2

Also:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE TWEED SACK COAT 44 us 54 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 40S us 50c eu university shop

Auctions close Sunday night around 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*PRESIDENTS' DAY SALE at mack11211*

TODAY ONLY -- 33% off everything in the store.

This includes dozens of sack coats and suits, and scores of NWT J Press items.

Again, this is TODAY ONLY.

Find all the goodness here:

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/mack11211


----------



## Nobleprofessor

NWOT BB Striped Dress Shirt Non Iron Large

BB Brown Tie

Cool vintage Glen Abbey Cashmere Sweater with Elbow Patches Size 44 (US)

Lacoste Yellow Stripe Dress Shirt 44

BB Button Down Collar Stripe Shirt XL woven in italy

Orvis Plaid Skinny Tie

All my listings:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/thenobleprofessor/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Ekphrastic

Andover Shop sportcoat alert (they're my grails): . 100% cashmere, really interesting colorway. Don't know why it's still only $5.00, as of this posting.


----------



## 32rollandrock

That's a beaut. My guess is, it's not a 3/2 roll sack and so doesn't appeal to the TNSIL crowd. Also doesn't have sway with the Euro-centric fans. And the lapels are wide-ish. In short it seems somewhat an orphan, but in the best of ways. Someone with confidence on how to dress is going to end up with a bargain here, I think. I wish I was thinner. Then again, it might also go for a huge amount of money. There's one bid, but who knows who else might join in. Seemingly benign stuff has sold for a mint on eBay, reportedly as a result of designers from RL and the like seeking templates for modern offerings. This might be one of those cases, given how Tom Ford (ugh) et al is all the rage these days.

An interesting auction to watch.



Ekphrastic said:


> Andover Shop sportcoat alert (they're my grails): . 100% cashmere, really interesting colorway. Don't know why it's still only $5.00, as of this posting.


----------



## mack11211

*NWT J Press pants sale continues*

ENDING TONIGHT:

Two dozen pair of NWT J Press trousers, all sizes & styles:
https://ebay.to/1Dq6PLT

Also closing tonight:

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 40S us 50c eu university shop

POLO RALPH LAUREN usa BROWN CORDUROY COAT 36 37 L us 46L eu

IVY LEAGUE ANDERSON LITTLE RED STRIPED TWEED SACK COAT 40 S us 50c eu ivy trad

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE TWEED SACK COAT 44 us 54 eu

Find these and scores of other items here:
stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## FormerFlatlander

*Cole Haan Sage and Tan Saddle Shoes 10.5 D

**Southwick Tweed Sport Coat 44 46 Regular

**Miami-Ohio Campus Togs 3-Button Tweed Sack 42 Long

**Stafford Harris Tweed Sport Coat Tailored in the USA 42 Regular

**J Crew Green Shetland Sweater Large

**Lands End Viyella Wool/Cotton Shirt 16-16.5

**Pringle for Scotch House Yellow, Green, Blue Argyle Lambswool Sweater 40

**G.H. Bass Made in the USA Oxblood Wingtips 10.5M

*


----------



## mack11211

*Rare trad grail items from CHIPP Winston tailors, now on ebay*

Dear Folks:

I have secured a select group of items from Chipp and its successor Winston tailors. All new, unworn. Some dating from the glory days of the Chipp store that closed in the 1990s.

English Flannel! Tussah silk!

  

See the Chipp selection here:

https://ebay.to/1N8Ypk3


----------



## straw sandals

I saw those, Mack. Wow.

I'm really intrigued by the two flannel suits! I have to say, though, that the shoulder seams look a little strange - almost like they're lapped, but not. What are they like in person?

Also, if you're willing to sell directly to a Chipp addict, drop me a PM...


----------



## Orgetorix

Looks like a shirt-sleeve shoulder. And wow, talk about a natural shoulder! Those suits really would fit like sacks.


----------



## straw sandals

Interesting, org. I've never seen that before. Do you have an example of another jacket made in that manner?


----------



## Orgetorix

straw sandals said:


> Interesting, org. I've never seen that before. Do you have an example of another jacket made in that manner?


Manton's very old post here was a good description of it: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?49543-Neapolitan-Shoulder-Explained

Not sure if the pictures are all lost or just not showing up for me. Basically, with the shirtsleeve shoulder or "spalla camicia" as it's called in Neapolitan tailoring, both sides of the shoulder seam allowance are pressed towards the inside of the jacket, away from the sleeve, and then stitched down with that line of stitching you see just inboard of the shoulder seam.


----------



## straw sandals

Thanks, Org! That's a helpful article, and it's interesting to see original Neapolitan examples of the Paul Winston design above.

Sadly, the starting price of those two suits has increased significantly since their initial posting, so I won't be buying them. But I hope that someone here does and posts them in WAYW.


----------



## Pentheos

Oh my:



(Note: you have to look at the photos for the real size: 13 C/A)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Just a rant....

Why even bother with the "Make it Offer" option if you're going to auto-decline anything that's not within 10% of your BIN price? BIN on a sweater I was looking at is $45, I offer $38. Auto-declined. Really?


----------



## sskim3

Have two Rancourt Ranger Mocs on feebay. One is in olive suede size 10, the other is brown in size 9.... Asking $160 OBO. Let me know if there is any interest.


----------



## Reuben

sskim3 said:


> Have two Rancourt Ranger Mocs on feebay. One is in olive suede size 10, the other is brown in size 9.... Asking $160 OBO. Let me know if there is any interest.


True to size?


----------



## sskim3

Reuben said:


> True to size?


I'll measure the length and width. I read on TOF that some folks buy reg size but some buy half size down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Selling some Magee Sport coats (both 46S) and a Brooks Brother Camel Hair Jacket (40R).














Also . UK sise 7.5FX - Roughly 8.5 US


----------



## Pully

Nice looking Brooks Brothers camel hair/lambswool cardigan with leather elbow patches, XL, $29 BIN with free shipping. (Not my auction--just something I noticed.)


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Some of my own listings:

Nice Brooks Brothers XL Button Down Collar woven in Italy, ends in a little over a day

RLP Mercer Polo Club Rugby no bids Starting at 19.99 ends in 3 Days

Ben Silver very nice Tennis pattern tie Starting at 19.99 no bids ends in 3 days

Orvis Plaid Tie Made in Italy

Vintage Florsheim Tassel Loafers 10B

Very nice Ankle Boots black VERY good condition

Lacoste Dress Shirt -- Nice $23 buy it now.

Other items Found here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=thenobleprofessor&_sop=1


----------



## mack11211

*More Chipp, NY Yacht Club, Harvard Lampoon items on ebay*

Dear Folks:

Yet more items from Chipp, such as

NEW CHIPP winston tailors CUSTOM bespoke khaki cotton SAFARI SHIRT coat XL XXL

HARVARD LAMPOON NECK TIE BOW TIE CUMMERBUND & SUSPENDERS SET brooks andover shop

Genuine NEW YORK YACHT CLUB waterbury button BLAZER BUTTON SET

Auctions end Sunday night.

Find them all here:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## sskim3

sskim3 said:


> I'll measure the length and width. I read on TOF that some folks buy reg size but some buy half size down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 - 11.75 inches in length
9.5 - 11.25 inches in length

Let me know if that helps.


----------



## drlivingston

Not shell, but very nice...


----------



## conductor

Snagged! Thanks Pully!



Pully said:


> Nice looking Brooks Brothers camel hair/lambswool cardigan with leather elbow patches, XL, $29 BIN with free shipping. (Not my auction--just something I noticed.)


----------



## ballmouse

Navy Cashmere V-Neck. Made in Scotland. Looks like a true medium or size 40.


----------



## mack11211

*Ending tonight*

Also ending tonight: Repp stripe ties from Drakes, and silk grenadines from Sam Hober!

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211[



mack11211 said:


> Dear Folks:
> 
> Yet more items from Chipp, such as
> 
> NEW CHIPP winston tailors CUSTOM bespoke khaki cotton SAFARI SHIRT coat XL XXL
> 
> HARVARD LAMPOON NECK TIE BOW TIE CUMMERBUND & SUSPENDERS SET brooks andover shop
> 
> Genuine NEW YORK YACHT CLUB waterbury button BLAZER BUTTON SET
> 
> Auctions end Sunday night.
> 
> Find them all here:
> https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Monocle

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=391077630031


----------



## sskim3

sskim3 said:


> Have two Rancourt Ranger Mocs on feebay. One is in olive suede size 10, the other is brown in size 9.... Asking $160 OBO. Let me know if there is any interest.


Only the olive suede is available in size 10. Looking at $130 obo. Perfect for the spring and summer time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

I know that Vass makes great shoes. However, I think that $75 for 1/2 of a shoe is a bit steep. :tongue2:


----------



## 32rollandrock

drlivingston said:


> I know that Vass makes great shoes. However, I think that $75 for 1/2 of a shoe is a bit steep. :tongue2:


Someone with half a brain will buy it. Watch.


----------



## Reuben

32rollandrock said:


> Someone with half a brain will buy it. Watch.


At $25-$30, I might have jumped. It'd be a fun paperweight.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Reuben said:


> At $25-$30, I might have jumped. It'd be a fun paperweight.


Then again, look at your avatar. You have a strange sense of fun.:devil:


----------



## Dr. D

Brooks Brothers Made in USA blackwatch trousers 
new with tags
size 36 with unfinished hems
$69 BIN plus shipping - not an amazing price but for quality brand new blackwatch trousers these are a good value


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dr. D said:


> Brooks Brothers Made in USA blackwatch trousers
> new with tags
> size 36 with unfinished hems
> $69 BIN plus shipping - not an amazing price but for quality brand new blackwatch trousers these are a good value


I think this is a very good bargain.


----------



## 32rollandrock

17/34 alert: You don't see these too often


----------



## mack11211

*NWT J Press tweeds for under a hundred dollars*

Closing tonight!

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&ghostText=&_sacat=0&_nkw=big+sale+j+press


----------



## Reuben

Final price of ~$25 shipped? Yes please.


----------



## Dr. D

The same seller that 32 mentioned in his post above has many NOS Brooks and Press items ending tomorrow, including several 15.5-4 OCBDs and a handful of size 46 Shetlands.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Dr. D said:


> The same seller that 32 mentioned in his post above has many NOS Brooks and Press items ending tomorrow, including several 15.5-4 OCBDs and a handful of size 46 Shetlands.


Wow, some amazing deals.

This is exactly what I was talking about on another thread about Shetland sweaters. There is no reason to buy LL Bean made-in-China or equivalent when there are deals like this to be had. Of course, the auction isn't over yet, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if they go for less than $50 apiece. Ebay is an endless pipeline of quality Shetland sweaters.


----------



## Dr. D

32rollandrock said:


> Wow, some amazing deals.
> 
> This is exactly what I was talking about on another thread about Shetland sweaters. There is no reason to buy LL Bean made-in-China or equivalent when there are deals like this to be had. Of course, the auction isn't over yet, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if they go for less than $50 apiece. Ebay is an endless pipeline of quality Shetland sweaters.


I agree with you in principle, but experience has made me a bit gunshy when purchasing used sweaters. I am 0-for-2 in receiving a sweater that is devoid of holes once it has been cleaned. I brought each sweater straight from the mailbox to the dry cleaners and in both instances they came back with more holes than a colander. None of the holes were visible before the cleaning, but the fibers had been worn down enough that the agitation of washing finally did them in. I've had similar trouble with camel hair jackets (2 jackets and a Gloverall)- they look fine until they come back from the cleaners with worn spots. However, in cases like this one where it is a NOS sweater that has not been worn I would take a chance.

While the Shetlands are great, I'd be more inclined to go after those OCBDs if they were my size. Everyone here goes nuts when Brooks puts their current model on sale for $50 but to get the classic unlined versions in new condition, for possibly less than the newer inferior version? I'd buy every single relic I could find.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Sounds like you've had some bad luck. I'm guessing that you meant dry cleaned as opposed to wash, though. Hope so. Any rate, I've heard that this can happen, but, knock on wood, not to me, at least so far. And I agree that NOS is a different kettle.


----------



## Odradek

Just listed three Ralph Lauren OCBD shirts.
All 15.5 collar and 33 -34 sleeves.










And ending this Sunday, a .


----------



## mack11211

*Closing tonight!*

FOUR NWT J Press tweed coats, each only $99.99!
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...+press+tweed.TRS0&_nkw=j+press+tweed&_sacat=0

ALDEN usa SHELL CORDOVAN LOAFERS slip on 9 us 8 uk 42 e BOOTMAKER EDITION

COLUMBIA COLLEGE BLAZER BUTTON SET from BEN SILVER charleston

NEW CHURCH'S SHOES KILTIE horsebit LOAFERS 9 us 8 uk 42 eu England custom grade

HOLLAND HOUSE new york CLOISONNE TENNIS RAQUET BLAZER BUTTON SET

And dozens more!

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## randomdude2

Can't decide how I feel about this one.


----------



## Duvel

The word nauseated comes to mind.



randomdude2 said:


> Can't decide how I feel about this one.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Duvel said:


> The word nauseated comes to mind.


I dunno. Would be great for The Game.


----------



## randomdude2

Yeah but the lining is cool.



Duvel said:


> The word nauseated comes to mind.


----------



## Dr. D

Southwick hopsack 3/2 blazer - looks like a 40L


----------



## gamma68

Dr. D said:


> Southwick hopsack 3/2 blazer - looks like a 40L


Too bad it's not a R, otherwise those measurements would work for me.


----------



## drlivingston

randomdude2 said:


> Can't decide how I feel about this one.


I want to buy it just to flip it. However, I could never hope to win a bidding war against Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Too bad it's not a R, otherwise those measurements would work for me.


This one might work for you, then:


----------



## Reuben

NWT size 42 Trimingham BLEEDING MADRAS shorts, $19 shipped:


----------



## wacolo

W Bill Wool Tie BIN $6.99

And Another 42S $19.00 or BIN $39.00

(check their other auctions as well)


----------



## wacolo

Did someone here get the penny loafers? I changed my mind and went back to the buy them and they were sold :biggrin: !


----------



## Reuben

wacolo said:


> Did someone here get the penny loafers? I changed my mind and went back to the buy them and they were sold :biggrin: !


:redface: These makes the third thing I've bought from your last couple eBay posts . . .


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> :redface: These makes the third thing I've bought from your last couple eBay posts . . .


As soon as Wacolo posted about them being sold, I looked back at the size... 10. I knew who had bought them.


----------



## wacolo

drlivingston said:


> As soon as Wacolo posted about them being sold, I looked back at the size... 10. I knew who had bought them.


I almost called you out by name Reuben, but refrained :tongue2:. As long as they found a good home!


----------



## Ekphrastic

...it should have been _my_ good home... :devil:


----------



## mack11211

*Closing tonight!*

Closing tonight!

VASS budapest hungary MONK STRAP SHOES 9 us 42 eu U last

ALDEN usa SHELL CORDOVAN LOAFERS slip on 9 us 8 uk 42 e BOOTMAKER EDITION

NEW A TESTONI italy SUEDE CAP TOE OXFORD SHOES 9 us 42 eu bologna construction

$700 NEW PAUL STUART ny CROCODILE LOAFERS 9 us 42 eu

NEW $1600 EDWARD GREEN england NEWMARKET CHELSEA BOOTS 8.5 uk 9 us 42 eu

NEW CHURCH'S SHOES KILTIE horsebit LOAFERS 9 us 8 uk 42 eu England custom grade

COLUMBIA COLLEGE BLAZER BUTTON SET from BEN SILVER charleston

Elegant FERRAGAMO italy BLACK JODPHUR BOOTS 9 us 8 uk 42 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $795 J PRESS BOLD TWEED COAT 42 43 r 52 eu John Hanly ireland

NEW LEATHER & SUEDE FERRAGAMO italy LOAFERS 9 us 8 uk 42 e lavorazione originale

HARRIS calzoleria italy BARNEYS NY SUEDE MONK STRAP SHOES 9 us 8 uk 42 eu

CLASSIC vintage LOEWE spain NAVY BLUE HORSEBIT LOAFERS 41 eu 7 uk 8 8.5 us

BALLY classic BLACK WINGTIP BROGUE SHOES 9 us 8 uk 42 eu longwings Switzerland

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## straw sandals

For a Princeton grad, this sport jacket looks like it was worn with pride at the P Rade. Also, if I'm not mistaken, it was tailored by Chipp before it became known as such. I'm thinking the "W" is for Winston Tailors.



There's also another one, but no label is shown. The print is pretty amazing, too.


----------



## Reuben

wacolo said:


> Did someone here get the penny loafers? I changed my mind and went back to the buy them and they were sold :biggrin: !





wacolo said:


> I almost called you out by name Reuben, but refrained :tongue2:. As long as they found a good home!





Ekphrastic said:


> ...it should have been _my_ good home... :devil:


Wonderfully soft and floppy, y'all should be jealous.


----------



## L-feld

If anyone is in need of some #8 LHS in 11e, my wife is selling my pair (and some other stuff). I am the original owner, they just don't fit me that well, especially now that I've lost weight.


----------



## WillBarrett

Canali nailhead sportcoat in 40R



Bill's M1 - plain front, 33x30.


----------



## Dr. D

It seems like every December folks are looking for blackwatch trousers. Now is the season to get a deal on them-
Corbin Blackwatch trousers, size 36 
$31 shipped BIN


----------



## Nobleprofessor

These are not mine. If they were not an E width, I would have bought them. 

Alden for BB Shell Cordovan full strap loafers 11.5E Seller says soles have extensive wear, but I don't see any holes. No bids so far -- $80 starting. Buy it now for $110.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I thought I'd let everyone know that I have a great Aquascutum trench coat on EBay right now, sized 44 Long. It's unfortunately way too large for me, otherwise I'd wear it in a heart beat.


----------



## mack11211

*Ending tonight!*

VASS budapest hungary CIGAR SHELL CORDOVAN SHOES 9 us 42 eu U last

ALLEN EDMONDS brown MONKSTRAP SHOES 8.5 D us 41.5 eu 7.5 uk

NEW CHURCH'S SHOES KILTIE horsebit LOAFERS 9 us 8 uk 42 eu England custom grade

RON RIDER BOOT cortina italy BROWN SHELL CORDOVAN BOOT BOOT 9 us 8 uk 42 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $950 J PRESS GRAY WINDOWPANE PLAID SUIT 43 44 L us 54 L eu

Classic ALLEN EDMONDS CANVAS TOP TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu

POLO ralph lauren WINTERWEIGHT BLUE BLACK SUIT 40 L us 50 eu corneliani

BALLY classic BLACK WINGTIP BROGUE SHOES 9 us 8 uk 42 eu longwings Switzerland

NEW $3000 CHIPP winston tailors HOT PINK TUSSAH SILK COAT 40 us 50 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS alden BROGUE KILTIE TASSEL LOAFERS 9c us 8 uk 42 eu

RARE G J CLEVERLEY england BESPOKE SHOES 9.5 us 8.5 uk PEBBLE GRAIN

HARRIS calzoleria italy BARNEYS NY SUEDE MONK STRAP SHOES 9 us 8 uk 42 eu

Classic ALLEN EDMONDS RARE GRAIN MONK STRAP SHOES 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu

RARE BALLY france CHAMONIX WOVEN LEATHER TASSEL LOAFER 8 us 7 uk 41 eu brown

Elegant FERRAGAMO italy BLACK JODPHUR BOOTS 9 us 8 uk 42 eu

RON RIDER BOOT cortina italy GRAY BLACK PEBBLE GRAIN BOOT 9 us 8 uk 42 eu

NEW $295 TO BOOT adam derrick BLACK/BURGUNDY SADDLE SHOES 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu

RARE CHURCH'S shoes CREPE SOLE TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu England

RARE BALLY france CHAMONIX WOVEN LEATHER TASSEL LOAFER 8 us 7 uk 41 eu black

CHURCH'S SHOES KILTIE horsebit LOAFERS 8 us 7 uk 41 eu England custom grade

CLASSIC vintage LOEWE spain NAVY BLUE HORSEBIT LOAFERS 41 eu 7 uk 8 8.5 us

Ending TONIGHT 10 PM EST!

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Orgetorix

Two blue NOS BB OCBDs from the '50s or '60s, 15.5x34:


----------



## mack11211

*Just listed*

A dozen NWT J Press sack suits, in khaki, tan, olive, cotton or wool, sizes 37 to 50:



Find them all here:

https://ebay.to/1FOva1t


----------



## AWZ

I have a pair of Alden tassel moccasins size 9 c for sale.

If you're interested PM me

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261852081903


----------



## Dr. D

Brooks pink silk sack - $50 BIN
Looks like a recent Southwick tag - 42L


----------



## mack11211

*Closing Sunday!*

Classic ALLEN EDMONDS CANVAS TOP TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu

FRATELLI ROSSETTI italy brown PEBBLE GRAIN LOAFER slip on 9 us 8 uk 42 eu

Classic ALLEN EDMONDS RARE GRAIN MONK STRAP SHOES 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS alden BROGUE KILTIE TASSEL LOAFERS 9c us 8 uk 42 eu

PAUL STUART England NAVY BLUE CAVALRY TWILL PANTS 30 us 46 eu

CHURCH'S SHOES KILTIE horsebit LOAFERS 8 us 7 uk 41 eu England custom grade

NEW $295 TO BOOT adam derrick BLACK/BURGUNDY SADDLE SHOES 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu

RARE BALLY france CHAMONIX WOVEN LEATHER TASSEL LOAFER 8 us 7 uk 41 eu black

RARE BALLY france CHAMONIX WOVEN LEATHER TASSEL LOAFER 8 us 7 uk 41 eu brown

New listing BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CHARCOAL GRAY STRIPE MTM SUIT 40 us 50 eu slim

as well as all of these:

NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 50 us 62 eu ivy trad

NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 44 L us 54L eu ivy trad

NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 44 s us 54c eu ivy trad

NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 37 38 R us 48 eu ivy trad

NEW $695 J PRESS LIGHT TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 38 39 40 R us 48 50 eu

NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 43 44 L us 54L eu ivy trad

NEW $695 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN COTTON SACK SUIT 41 42 us 52 eu

NEW $695 J PRESS LIGHT TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 39 40 S us 50c eu

NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 40 us 50 eu ivy trad

and many more NWT J Press items!

Auctions close SUNDAY NIGHT 10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Dr. D

Not inexpensive at $149 shipped, but a fair price for a hand tailored sack blazer with patch pockets-

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer made from Loro Piano Super 130s, 41R


----------



## wacolo

BB USA Penny Loafers 9D $38.00



LL Bean Made in Scotland Lambswool Vest Small $9.95

Made in England Tweed Field Coat Med BIN $49.95



Lovely Paul Stuart Reversible Scarf $50.00


----------



## nbj08

Dr. D said:


> Not inexpensive at $149 shipped, but a fair price for a hand tailored sack blazer with patch pockets-
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer made from Loro Piano Super 130s, 41R


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mack11211

Closing this evening!





mack11211 said:


> Classic ALLEN EDMONDS CANVAS TOP TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu
> 
> FRATELLI ROSSETTI italy brown PEBBLE GRAIN LOAFER slip on 9 us 8 uk 42 eu
> 
> Classic ALLEN EDMONDS RARE GRAIN MONK STRAP SHOES 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS alden BROGUE KILTIE TASSEL LOAFERS 9c us 8 uk 42 eu
> 
> PAUL STUART England NAVY BLUE CAVALRY TWILL PANTS 30 us 46 eu
> 
> CHURCH'S SHOES KILTIE horsebit LOAFERS 8 us 7 uk 41 eu England custom grade
> 
> NEW $295 TO BOOT adam derrick BLACK/BURGUNDY SADDLE SHOES 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu
> 
> RARE BALLY france CHAMONIX WOVEN LEATHER TASSEL LOAFER 8 us 7 uk 41 eu black
> 
> RARE BALLY france CHAMONIX WOVEN LEATHER TASSEL LOAFER 8 us 7 uk 41 eu brown
> 
> New listing BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CHARCOAL GRAY STRIPE MTM SUIT 40 us 50 eu slim
> 
> as well as all of these:
> 
> NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 50 us 62 eu ivy trad
> 
> NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 44 L us 54L eu ivy trad
> 
> NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 44 s us 54c eu ivy trad
> 
> NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 37 38 R us 48 eu ivy trad
> 
> NEW $695 J PRESS LIGHT TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 38 39 40 R us 48 50 eu
> 
> NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 43 44 L us 54L eu ivy trad
> 
> NEW $695 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN COTTON SACK SUIT 41 42 us 52 eu
> 
> NEW $695 J PRESS LIGHT TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 39 40 S us 50c eu
> 
> NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 40 us 50 eu ivy trad
> 
> and many more NWT J Press items!
> 
> Auctions close SUNDAY NIGHT 10 PM EST.
> 
> Find them all here:
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Spin Evans

I just saw those. I'd love to know the rest of the story there.

Dunno anything about this, but it looks like it's right up OF's alley.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I like the ostrich belt. Think I need it..


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10 B/D Alden Snuff Suede Chukka Boots

Please let me know if you're interested!

P.S. I scored some Target + Lilly in the wee hours of the morning so please check out my other items if you have a preppy lady in your life.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?ite...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&_ssn=dadonthemove1981&_sop=1


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

So may sorority girls who won't be able to wear Lilly to chapter tonight. It just breaks my heart.


----------



## ruvort

Fraser Tartan said:


> There are currently 22,942 active Target Lilly Pulitzer listings on eBay with another 6,122 items already having been sold. Lots of it being flipped!


What exactly is the merit of "flipping" said brand? What is giving it its new found value?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

ruvort said:


> What exactly is the merit of "flipping" said brand? What is giving it its new found value?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


That collection sold out nationwide in under an hour and won't be restocked.


----------



## ruvort

Reuben said:


> That collection sold out nationwide in under an hour and won't be restocked.


Ah, this makes sense then. Thank you for the information good sir.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Decent buys for the really teeny feet:


Brooks brothers snuff suede pinchpennies, 5D, $32 shipped: 


This seller only takes payment via USPS money order, but he's been trustworthy in my previous purchases.


Alden black calf PBD, 5.5D, $22+12 shipping: https://www.etsy.com/listing/221461251/alden-since-1884-black-leather-oxfords?ref=hp_mod_rf


AE graysons in black calf, 6D, $17.25+12 shipping: https://www.etsy.com/listing/221432983/allen-edmonds-grayson-slip-on-dress?ref=hp_mod_rf


----------



## Dr. D

Andover Shop patchwork tweed jacket, in the 42-44R range:


----------



## straw sandals

That's a beautiful jacket. I'd bid on it if it weren't way too big for me. I hope it winds up on WAYWT!

Edit: The seller also has a fantastic Chipp challis sport jacket. Again, too big for me:


----------



## AWZ

These end tonight (my listing) 
Alden tassels burgundy size 9


----------



## ruvort

This is a great deal for someone with a shirt size of 15-32



Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Those are very nice!



Fraser Tartan said:


> My listing&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Timberland Made in USA Classic 2-Eye Boat Shoes Size 11 M*
> 
> Handsewn in New England and in nearly new condition.
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121630472554 (Buy It Now)


----------



## bloogy

Gents:

I have a couple of lightly-worn BB non iron shirts listed, 16/33, trad fit. Always gently home-laundered. Do peek if so inclined. Will discount shipping for any AAAC buyer. 

red/white pinpoint stripe:



maroon/white broadcloth stripe:



Sorry - for some reason I cannot get the pics to link. Ugh.

Also have a couple of Polo items listed suitable for your grade school aged trad or tradette. Under the same seller name.

dc


----------



## cipofan

Wish I had the guts! 


Dr. D said:


> Brooks pink silk sack - $50 BIN
> Looks like a recent Southwick tag - 42L


----------



## straw sandals

Another great summer GTH jacket (3/2 undarted and tastefully insane):


----------



## straw sandals

Just in time for summer - a lot of five Daks for Triminghams shorts. Five years of thrifting in Bermuda yielded only one pair of these iconic shorts. If they're your size (36), this is a great deal!


----------



## mack11211

*More NWT Chipp & Winston Tailors added*

NEW CHIPP winston tailors UNCONSTRUCTED GRAY TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu

NEW CHIPP winston BESPOKE custom UNCONSTRUCTED BLUE FLANNEL SACK SUIT 40 us 50 e

NEW CHIPP winston tailors COLORFUL SILK LINEN PLAID COAT 42 43 R us 54 eu

NEW CHIPP winston tailors SILK LINEN WOOL COAT 42 43 L us 52L eu

NEW CHIPP winston tailors IVORY TUSSAH SILK COAT 38 XL us 48xl martin greenfield

NEW CHIPP winston tailors SILK LINEN COLORFUL PLAID COAT 42 42 L su 52L eu

NEW CHIPP winston tailors PASTEL STRIPE SILK COAT 41 40 S us 50c eu

Find all Chipp here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211?_dmd=2&_nkw=chipp


----------



## mack11211

*Just listed -- NWT J Press seersucker trousers!*

Just listed!

Over a dozen pair, sizes 34 to 44 us, gray stripe, blue stripe, and blue on blue stripe.

Find them all here:

https://ebay.to/1DNFZwI


----------



## bloogy

*Ebay: Suede bluchers, BB Golden Fleece polos, Paul Stuart end on end in pink*

Gents:

A few more eBay items that might be of interest:

BB polos:

Bright blue stripe

Bright pink stripe:

Paul Stuart pink end on end, 16/33:

Eastland blucher moc make-up in tan suede with red camp soles, 10D:

There are a couple of other items that might be of interest so please check the seller/other items page. If you win, mention you are AAAC and I'll split the postage with you.

Thanks!


----------



## Pentheos

*CHEAP SHELL CORDOVAN*

13D Allen Edmonds Grayson in shell cordovan:

BIN: $17.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Numbers check out, 8287)

Not sure about those soles...painted silver??? Anyways, that is a great deal even if you need to fully recraft. Why am I not buying? I already have the same pair. Uppers look great to me, by the way.


----------



## mhj

AE Manchester 11.5 C for the unbelievable price of $39.99. They appear to be in pretty decent condition.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Actually, that's about what they're worth. Black isn't worth as much as brown. Tassel loafers aren't worth as much as loafers without tassels. The heels have noticeable wear. And, with shipping, it's actually $50.

Really, $35 shipped would be a decent offer.



mhj said:


> AE Manchester 11.5 C for the unbelievable price of $39.99. They appear to be in pretty decent condition.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Someone stole these.



Pentheos said:


> 13D Allen Edmonds Grayson in shell cordovan:
> 
> BIN: $17.99!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (Numbers check out, 8287)
> 
> Not sure about those soles...painted silver??? Anyways, that is a great deal even if you need to fully recraft. Why am I not buying? I already have the same pair. Uppers look great to me, by the way.


----------



## mack11211

*Over a dozen more NWT J Press summer trousers now listed*

Find them all here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/Pants-/57989/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=big+sale+j+press


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Please PM me if you're interested

10.5 B/D Devil's Loafers (99 cents and NR)










10 D Alden for BB Tan Suede (99 cents and NR) ((these are rough))


----------



## bignilk

Not my listing, wish it fit me

S/S O'connell's pink seersucker popover in a generous size medium

BIN for less than $20

https://m.ebay.com/itm/321753500405?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## drlivingston

32rollandrock said:


> Someone stole these.


Shhhhhhh :hidden:


----------



## wacolo

USA Schott Peacoat Large BIN $25.00


----------



## mack11211

*GIANT NWT J PRESS SALE ON EBAY NOW -- dozens of listings!*

  

  

  

  

  

This week: the biggest selection of NWT J Press ever!

Auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

This week:

Find the greatest selection of NWT J Press ever! Over 80 listings!

Find all J Press here:

https://ebay.to/1vOy5kp

Find all Chipp here:

https://ebay.to/1H6P4D3

Find the whole store here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211

This week's auctions:

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS NAVY BLUE WOOL blend TROUSERS 36 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS DEEP BLUE SEERSUCKER TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu CRITTENDEN

BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS TAN COTTON blend POPLIN TROUSERS 36 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER TROUSERS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS BEIGE LINEN blend TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS COTTON LINEN unconstructed COAT 44 us 54 eu

NEW $695 J PRESS LIGHT TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 38 39 40 R us 48 50 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS EGYPTIAN COTTON light RED TWILL PANTS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 42 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS deep OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS NAVY BLUE LINEN blend TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS GRAY canvas UNCONSTRUCTED COAT 54R us

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS PINK & TAN "CRISPY" STRIPE COAT 43 44 us 53 54 eu

BIG SALE NEW $495 J PRESS BLUE GINGHAM CHECK SEERSUCKER COAT 40 us 50 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS BLUE CHAMBRAY COAT 42 L us 52 L eu

BIG SALE NWT $250 J PRESS TAN wool GABARDINE TROUSERS 32 us 48 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS SILK LINEN Plaid COAT 40 us 50 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS BOLD STRIPE COAT 46 us 56 eu SILK BAMBOO WOOL

NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 50 us 62 eu ivy trad

BIG SALE NEW $595 J KEYDGE france x J PRESS SLACK JACKET 40 50 BLUE WHITE STRIPE

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS GRAY STRIPE SEERSUCKER TROUSERS 36 XL us 52 xl eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS CLASSIC BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER COAT 48 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS EGYPTIAN COTTON RED TWILL PANTS 40 us 56 eu

NEW $595 J KEYDGE france x J PRESS SLACK JACKET 44 46 us 56 eu BLUE SEERSUCKER

BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS BROWN LINEN blend TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW $495 J PRESS CLASSIC BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER COAT 42XL us 52XL eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS Japan BLUE DENIM JEANS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J KEYDGE france x J PRESS SLACK JACKET 38 48 BLUE SEERSUCKER

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS EGYPTIAN COTTON RED TWILL PANTS 35 us 52 eu

New listing RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke PLAID SUIT 40 us 50 eu

New listing NEW $3000 RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke BLUE BLAZER 36 us 46 eu

New listing DOMENICO SPANO custom ADRIAN JULES GRAY STRIPE SUIT 42 L us 52L eu SAKS s5a

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER TROUSERS 38 L us 54 L eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS DEEP BLUE SEERSUCKER TROUSERS 38 us 54 eu CRITTENDEN

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS COTTON LINEN unconstructed SACK COAT 41 42 us 52 e

BIG SALE NEW nwt $495 J PRESS COTTON LINEN unconstructed SACK COAT 48 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS GRAY canvas UNCONSTRUCTED COAT 52R us

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS PINK & TAN "CRISPY" STRIPE COAT 46 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS DEEP BLUE SEERSUCKER TROUSERS 40 us 56 eu CRITTENDEN

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas UNCONSTRUCTED COAT 52 us

BIG SALE NEW $495 J PRESS CLASSIC BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER COAT 40 us 50 eu

BIG SALE NEW $495 J PRESS BLUE GINGHAM CHECK SEERSUCKER COAT 39 40 us 49 50 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS PINK & TAN "CRISPY" STRIPE COAT 48 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 40 L us 50 L eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW $495 J PRESS BLUE GINGHAM CHECK SEERSUCKER COAT 38 us 48 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS EGYPTIAN COTTON RED TWILL PANTS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS EGYPTIAN COTTON light RED TWILL PANTS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS PINK & TAN "CRISPY" STRIPE COAT 40 us 50 eu

All auctions end Sunday night 10 PM EST.

Again, find all listings here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Please PM me if you're interested

10.5 Polo Velvet Slippers

https://www.ebay.com/itm/271873555555?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649









8.5 / Medium Brooks Brothers Grey Dress Gloves


----------



## Odradek

16 / 35

And, not strictly trad, but very nice and would work well in any situation...










https://www.permanentstyle.co.uk/2013/01/emanuele-maffeis-shirts.html


----------



## mack11211

*Biggest ever group of NWT J Press listings, plus Mem Day Weekend Sale -- 35% off*

EDWARD GREEN, NWT J PRESS, GAZIANo & GIRLING ON EBAY (250 items!)

and

35% OFF MEMORIAL DAY SALE!!!!!

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

Dear Folks:

This week, the biggest selection of the year! Over 90 NWT J Press listings -- coats, suits, ties, trousers and more. Plus great shoes from the best English makers.

Even if you checked last week, -- check again! More than a dozen new coats, nearly three dozen new trousers!

Starting prices are low and listings always have the lowest possible BINs as well.

Plus, nearly 150 fixed price listings are 35% OFF through Tuesday, 10 PM EST.

All auctions end at the same time - Tuesday, 10 PM EST.

This week's auction listings:

NEW $1600 EDWARD GREEN england NEWMARKET CHELSEA BOOTS 8.5 uk 9 us 42 eu

NEW $1400 EDWARD GREEN england ASQUITH oxford SHOES 8.5 uk 9 us 42 eu 888 last

EDWARD GREEN england BLACK WINGTIP SHOES 11 us 10.5 uk 888 last b

EDWARD GREEN england BLACK WINGTIP SHOES 11 us 10.5 uk 888 last a

DOMENICO SPANO custom ADRIAN JULES GRAY STRIPE SUIT 42 L us 52L eu SAKS s5a

NEW $3000 RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke BLUE BLAZER 36 us 46 eu

RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke PLAID SUIT 40 us 50 eu

NEW $695 J PRESS LIGHT TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 38 39 40 R us 48 50 eu

NEW $695 J PRESS KHAKI TAN gabardine wool SACK SUIT 36 38 R us 48 eu

NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 50 us 62 eu ivy trad

New listing NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 37 38 R us 48 eu ivy trad

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS GREEN SPRING BLUE PINK CHECK COAT 39 40 R us 50 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS SPRING SILK PLAID COAT 41 42 L us 52L eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $525 J PRESS GRAY STRIPED SEERSUCKER D/B COAT 41 42S us 52c eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS SPRING BLUE GREEN YELLOW PLAID COAT 43 44 R us 54 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $525 J PRESS GRAY STRIPED SEERSUCKER D/B COAT 43 44L us 54L eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $499 J PRESS bone linen COAT 42L us 52 L eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $525 J PRESS GRAY STRIPED SEERSUCKER D/B COAT 42S us 52c eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $695 J PRESS pressidential SLUBBY SILK COAT 41 42 R 52 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $695 J PRESS pressidential SLUBBY SILK COAT 41 42 L 52 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $650 J PRESS SPRING GREEN WINDOWPANE COAT 42 L us 52L e

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS BOLD STRIPE COAT 46 us 56 eu SILK BAMBOO WOOL

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS PINK & TAN "CRISPY" STRIPE COAT 46 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NEW $495 J PRESS BLUE GINGHAM CHECK SEERSUCKER COAT 39 40 us 49 50 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS PINK & TAN "CRISPY" STRIPE COAT 43 44 us 53 54 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS BLUE CHAMBRAY COAT 42 L us 52 L eu

BIG SALE NEW $495 J PRESS CLASSIC BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER COAT 42XL us 52XL eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J KEYDGE france x J PRESS SLACK JACKET 40 50 BLUE WHITE STRIPE

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS PINK & TAN "CRISPY" STRIPE COAT 40 us 50 eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS PINK & TAN "CRISPY" STRIPE COAT 48 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW $495 J PRESS BLUE GINGHAM CHECK SEERSUCKER COAT 38 us 48 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS COTTON LINEN unconstructed SACK COAT 41 42 us 52 e

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS GRAY canvas UNCONSTRUCTED COAT 52R us

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas UNCONSTRUCTED COAT 52 us

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 40 L us 50 L eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS COTTON LINEN unconstructed COAT 44 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS GRAY canvas UNCONSTRUCTED COAT 54R us

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 42 us 52 eu

A O WHITE England CHOCOLATE SUEDE OXFORD SHOES classic vintage 8 us 41 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS KHAKI CINCH BACK CHINO PANTS 38 us 54e SPECIAL EDITION

New listing BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS NAVY BLUE LINEN blend TROUSERS 38 us 54 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $275 J PRESS KHAKI CINCH BACK CHINO PANTS 38L us 54 SPECIAL EDITION

BIG SALE NWT $275 J PRESS KHAKI CINCH BACK CHINO PANTS 38 us 54 SPECIAL EDITION

BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS NAVY BLUE LINEN blend TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS EGYPTIAN COTTON RED TWILL PANTS 35 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $300 J PRESS OLIVE FLANNEL PANTS 44R us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $300 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN FLANNEL PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $300 J PRESS CHECK WOOL PANTS 44 us 60 eu SPRING WEIGHT

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS EGYPTIAN COTTON RED TWILL PANTS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS EGYPTIAN COTTON light RED TWILL PANTS 40 us 56 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 44 us 60 eu
Made for J Press by MARTIN GREENFIELD!

New listing BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 42L us 58 eu
Made for J Press by MARTIN GREENFIELD!

New listing BIG SALE NWT $350 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN GABARDINE PANTS 32 us 48 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $350 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN GABARDINE PANTS 36 us 52 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $295 J PRESS LIGHT GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 40 us 56 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 34 us 50 eu
Made for J Press by MARTIN GREENFIELD!

New listing BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 38 us 54 eu
Made for J Press by MARTIN GREENFIELD!

New listing BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 42 us 58 eu
Made for J Press by MARTIN GREENFIELD!

New listing BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 36 us 52 eu
Made for J Press by MARTIN GREENFIELD!

New listing BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS KHAKI TAN CHINO PANTS 42 us 58 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS ALL COTTON KHAKI TWILL CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS light TAN CHINO PANTS 38 us 54 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS light TAN CHINO PANTS 42 us 58 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS KHAKI TAN CHINO PANTS 38 us 54 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS deep OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu b

New listing BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS BROWN LINEN blend TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS BEIGE LINEN blend TROUSERS 40 us 56 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS NAVY BLUE LINEN blend TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS NAVY BLUE LINEN blend TROUSERS 40 us 56 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS BEIGE LINEN blend TROUSERS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS DEEP BLUE SEERSUCKER TROUSERS 40 us 56 eu CRITTENDEN

BIG SALE NEW nwt $250 J PRESS BROWN CORD PANTS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS Japan BLUE DENIM JEANS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS TAN COTTON blend POPLIN TROUSERS 36 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS deep OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS EGYPTIAN COTTON RED TWILL PANTS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER TROUSERS 38 L us 54 L eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER TROUSERS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS BEIGE LINEN blend TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH LIGHT TAN CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 40 us 56 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS DEEP BLUE GARMENT WASH GREEN PANTS 44 us 60 eu

New listing BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS DEEP GREEN GARMENT WASH GREEN PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $125 J PRESS classic trad BLUE OXFORD SHIRT 16 36 us 41L eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $79.50 J PRESS SILK PLAID TIE 3.5" 9 cm

BIG SALE NEW nwt $79.50 J PRESS RAW SILK STRIPE TIE 3.5" 9 cm brown gray

BIG SALE NEW nwt $79.50 J PRESS GOLD BLUE WHITE SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.75" 9.5 cm

BIG SALE NEW nwt $79.50 J PRESS PINK PURP WHITE SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.25" 8.5 cm

BIG SALE NEW nwt $79.50 J PRESS PINK PURP WHITE SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.25" 8.5 cm

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## triumph

Sebago Mens Abenaki Fringed Boat Shoe for $29.99


PS:Not my ad, jus thought its a good deal.


----------



## Spin Evans

This is among the greatest madras colorways I've come across. Newer Pendleton (I believe), XXL, $20 shipped. 

And a rather more subtle approach to logos.


----------



## nycs10011

These two are my listings. The British walkers are rather unique and on seem to really be well made. I'm listing because the fit was just a bit narrow for me. My normal size is usually more like a 10.5 D/E.

*1940's 1950's British Walkers Plain Toe Bluchers Oxfords - 11 C Unworn NOS!*





*Caputo & Co. Men's Reversible Braided Leather Belt in Brown / Olive 38*


----------



## mack11211

*EVEN MORE NWT J Press coats, suits, blazers, pants, closing tonight!*

  

  

  

  

  

More NWT J Press items added!

All closing tonight @10 PM EST.

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*Among my over 200 listings this week:*

BIG SALE NEW nwt $135 J PRESS classic trad BLUE STRIPE bd SHIRT 16.5 36 in 42 cm


BIG SALE NEW nwt $135 J PRESS classic trad BLUE END ON END bd SHIRT 16 in 41 cm


BIG SALE NEW $595 J KEYDGE france x J PRESS SLACK JACKET 40 50 BLUE WHITE STRIPE


Auctions end 10 PM EST SUNDAY NIGHT, that's TONIGHT

Find all trad items here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xtrad.TRS0&_nkw=trad&_sacat=0

Find all NWT J Press here"
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...RC2.A0.H0.XJ+press.TRS0&_nkw=J+press&_sacat=0


----------



## bloogy

One more time, at a reduced price: Eastland blucher make-up in sand suede with red camp sole. Very lightly worn. Shoes are NOT two different colors, just an unfortunate shadow...


----------



## AWZ

My listing

Allen Edmonds Bergland 9D
PM if you are interested

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261926049123


----------



## mack11211

*Giant selection of Brooks ties, classic suspenders on ebay*

Dear Folks:

This week: a giant selection of BB ties and classic suspenders.

Auctions close Sunday 10 PM EST.

   

   

   

   

   

All suspenders:
https://ebay.to/1IA7wHC

All Brooks:
https://ebay.to/1L3yasw

All J Press:
https://ebay.to/1QtURgi

All trad:
https://ebay.to/1L3ydo9

All items listed:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## 32rollandrock

These are my own listings, ending tomorrow (Sunday) night.

First is a magnificent pair of vintage Florsheim Imperials in ultra-rare white pebble grain. Five nail waist, v-cleat, the whole deal, with soles in excellent condition and uppers flawless. Size is 10B. You'll have to look long and hard to find a pair like these again: 



A pair of near-new Bass Weejuns in 10D. These are as close as you're going to get to brand new without being brand new. Weejuns aren't necessarily a grail, per se, but lots of people, including myself, like them and this is an excellent deal at the current price:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10.5 Polo Albert Slippers
10 Alden Suede Tassels
10.5 Polo Alligator Loafers
10.5 Alden/BB Perf Cap Toe Bals
T & Co. Sterling Money Clip

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?ite...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&_ssn=dadonthemove1981&_sop=1


----------



## AWZ

Oxxford clothing grey suit. 
42 R
Very good condition!

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261930065438

Bass Weejun Fenmore. Made by rancourt 
Burgundy 
Size 8.5

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261930123353

My listing. PM if you are interested


----------



## straw sandals

Gentlemen, this is my listing. It's a dated 1939 Harris Tweed three piece suit. The styling is a little more historical than tradly, but seriously - *three piece Harris Tweed*. I've never seen anything like it. Well, except for its brother that I'll be posting shortly.


----------



## gamma68

straw sandals said:


> Gentlemen, this is my listing. It's a dated 1939 Harris Tweed three piece suit. The styling is a little more historical than tradly, but seriously - *three piece Harris Tweed*. I've never seen anything like it. Well, except for its brother that I'll be posting shortly.


That's a really cool suit--wish it were a little smaller to fit me. Best of luck with your auction!


----------



## mhj

gamma68 said:


> That's a really cool suit--wish it were a little smaller to fit me. Best of luck with your auction!


Perfect size for me. Can someone lend me $400 for it? :icon_hailthee:


----------



## straw sandals

MHJ: May I ask what size you wear OTR? I guessed that it's around a 44 or 46, but I'm not exactly sure.

Gamma: Thanks for your kind words! I was also sad that it's nowhere near my size, as I've been hunting for a 3 piece Harris for a long, long time. Anyway, I'm hoping that I'll get a good result, even though I've posted it in the middle of the summer. There's just no room in my closet to wait until fall!


----------



## mhj

I'm a perfect 46R.


----------



## Dmontez

mhj said:


> Perfect size for me. Can someone lend me $400 for it? :icon_hailthee:


My thoughts exactly!

I just paid off a MTO or else I would buy it. Anyone know how to sell a kidney?


----------



## mack11211

*Rare Brooks Brothers dress suit now listed.*

$2500 BROOKS BROTHERS usa TAILCOAT DRESS SUIT WHITE TIE RIG 48 L us 60 eu


All suspenders:
https://ebay.to/1IA7wHC

All Brooks:
https://ebay.to/1L3yasw

All J Press:
https://ebay.to/1QtURgi

All trad:
https://ebay.to/1L3ydo9

All items listed:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

If you wear a size 32 or 33 waist, please check out my items. There are chinos, trousers, denim, shorts and belts. Most of it is Polo with some Brooks Brothers, Vineyard Vines, Bills Khakis, an alligator belt from Jos A Bank with interchangable buckles, and a Cole Haan belt in British tan that is almost new.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/dadonthemove1981/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I've listed all kinds goodies on eBay since yesterday: NWT BB pants (35 x 32), NWT Pantheralla Socks, 1980's vintage LL Bean boat shoes, Tilley Endurables, Zanella and Burberry.

If anyone's interested, I have duplicates of the socks, also NWT.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## TweedyDon

Dmontez said:


> Anyone know how to sell a kidney?


AHem...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Tweedy, are you the learned author by any chance?


----------



## mhj

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Tweedy, are you the learned author by any chance?


I see his posts on the kidney exchange board all the time


----------



## TweedyDon

mhj said:


> I see his posts on the kidney exchange board all the time


ALways with free shipping, and offers welcome


----------



## JackFlash

Ben Silver Brown Flecked Tweed Alpaca Herringbone Jacket Sport Coat Blazer 41 NR



Nice drape on the fabric. Flap patch pockets. Very good condition.

Auction ends this Sunday!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

At auction right now..

https://www.ebay.com/sch/dadonthemove1981/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from

Shorts

32 BB Critter Shorts
32 BB Advantage Chinos Shorts
32 Vineyard Vines Khaki Chino Shorts
33 Polo RL Navy Chino Shorts
33 Polo RL Navy Chino Shorts (almost new)
33 Polo Golf Royal Blue Chino Shorts
33 Polo RL Nantucket Red Chino Shorts

Pants

32x32 Bill Khakis Chinos
33x32 Polo RL Navy Chinos

Belts

34 JAB Alligator Belt (w/ 2 buckles!)
34 BB Brown Suede Belt
34 Cole Haan British Tan Belt (almost new)

Shoes

10D Polo RL Brown Shell Cordovan PTB
10D Cole Haan Brown Split-toe
10D Polo RL Moccasins (Quoddy or Rancourt)
10.5 Alden for BB Burgundy Perf Cap Toe Bals

Blazer

40R Polo RL Forest Green Blazer

Visors

Southern Proper Visor
Vineyard Vines Visor
Southern Tide Visor

Let me know if you see anything you like : )

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ssn=dadonthemove1981&_pppn=r1&scp=ce0

And I also have an LV Keepall Bandouliere 45 available in the Sales Forum (recently featured on TOF's "The Best of B&S")

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Monogram-Canvas-M41418&p=1718139#post1718139


----------



## bloogy

Gents:

Still working on that summer shirt clear out. Four selections for your perusal.

Seller link here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ecantona/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1

Offerings:

Brooks Brothers trad fit non-iron in purple/white micro check

Brooks Brothers trad fit non-iron in blue end-on-end white and red stripes

Polo blue broadcloth must iron with multiple colored stripes

Paul Stuart pink broadcloth must iron

All of these are buy it now listings, so no need to be patient!

David


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I have a number of auctions ending tomorrow and there are great deals to be had, with some 99 cents items. Some trad (LL Bean boat shoes, LL Bean pants, Tilley shorts) and some not so trad (Zanella pants, Zegna pants, Hugo Boss tie).

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

44L Polo RL Howard Coat



same but a 42R


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

7.5D PRL tassel loafers ..mint condition, low vamp and big tassels 


XL RRL denim jacket


9N C&J for Polo boots


8.5D C&J for Polo single monks (resoled?)


----------



## mack11211

*JULY 4th SALE -- 40% OFF OVER 200 items!*

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

Dear Folks:

This weekend, take 40% off over 200 items in all categories.

Full store:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211

Find all trad items here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...TR11.TRC1.A0.H0.Xtrad.TRS0&_nkw=trad&_sacat=0

Find all NWT J Press here:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...RC2.A0.H0.Xj+press.TRS0&_nkw=j+press&_sacat=0


----------



## mack11211

*Brooks Brothers Custom sack blazer, rare nyc Raquet & Tennis club buttons*

BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON


Just one of many auctions closing tonight.
Find them all here:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I have a number of auctions ending tomorrow and there are great deals to be had, with some 99 cents items. Some trad (LL Bean boat shoes, LL Bean pants, Tilley shorts) and some not so trad (Zanella pants, Zegna pants, Hugo Boss tie).
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


I've re - listed items that were still available from last time, including Pantherella socks, which I had in duplicates and applied some price drops. Enjoy the deals!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 8.5D C&J for Polo single monks (resoled?)


I kopped these. If they're resoled, they were done with channeled soles. That seller has listed English shoes as Italian before (and, uh, I bought them) - let's hope that particular lightning struck twice.


----------



## sskim3

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I kopped these. If they're resoled, they were done with channeled soles. That seller has listed English shoes as Italian before (and, uh, I bought them) - let's hope that particular lightning struck twice.


wow solid deal if they are english!


----------



## mack11211

*This weekend only: 50% OFF J Press, Jay Kos, Chipp!*

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

Dear Folks:

This week, till Sunday 10 PM EST only, take 50% off all BIN J Press listings!
Find them all here:
https://ebay.to/1I8yp8w

Find all store items here:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211

Find all trad items here:
https://ebay.to/1I8vivx

All current auctions:
https://ebay.to/1CGQXee

Auctions end when the sale does, 10 PM EST SUNDAY night!


----------



## colorvision

If you're a Peyton Manning fan that shares his shirt size, there are a few Zegna Su Misura shirts purportedly made for him on ebay, currently $30-50.


----------



## Odradek

A few things I've listed this evening on ebay.

All end on August 2nd.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















4 Hilditch & Key shirts BNWT, all 16" collar, 33" sleeves.


----------



## Monocle

40R


----------



## shipworthy

I have a handful of jackets and other tardly items listed.

Andover Shop Tweed Jacket - 42R


Hickey-Freeman Brown Glen Plaid Jacket - 42R


PRL Polo II Brown Wool Herringbone Jacket - 40R


BB Fitzgerald Blue Blazer/Jacket - 44R


PRL Green Tie with Red Polka Dots (Fun!)


BB Red Stripe OCBD - 16.3x33 Regular/Madison Fit


Enjoy!


----------



## unmodern

*Allen Edmonds Park Avenue 7.5D Black*

Gently worn, well cared for. (Disclosure: I'm the seller.)


----------



## wacolo

PRL Made in USA Boat Shoes 10D BIN $26.50

PRL USA Penny Loafers 10D BIN BIN $45.00

Hella Old A&F fly fishing tie Made in England BIN $11.90


----------



## unmodern

The above shoes ending soon. (AE Park Aves, 7.5D black.) Photo:


----------



## mack11211

*50% OFF COATS & SUITS FLASH SALE TODAY ONLY*



Dear Folks:

Today only, dozens of coats and suits, many of them trad are 50% off! Sale runs till my weekly auctions end, 10 PM EST Sunday. That's TONIGHT!

Items marked down include

BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON

pictured above.

Find all Chipp here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211?_dmd=2&_nkw=chipp&rmvSB=true

Find all trad here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_od...TR10.TRC0.A0.H0.Xtrad.TRS0&_nkw=trad&_sacat=0

Find all J Press here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211?_dmd=2&_nkw=j+press


----------



## bloogy

Gents:

Got around to some long promised closet-cleaning. Please do go take a gander if so inclined. AAAC members who so identify get half price shipping!

Link to my My Ebay sales page:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ecantona/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1

Offered:

Allen Edmonds burgundy Grayson in calf, 9.5D
Allen Edmonds Ashton split toe oxford in chili calf, 9.5D
Allen Edmonds basic dress belts in black, chili and burgundy, size 38
Polo black calf dress belt, size 38
Coach black calf dress belt, size 38
Polo casual oxfords in three different tartans, M or L
Brooks Brothers glen plaid broadcloth button-down, M

Thanks for looking!

Dave (justbudfox on Tumblr, if you care...)


----------



## sskim3

*Random Women's clothing*

If your significant other is a small or a size 4, I have a few interesting finds....

Make me an offer or a bundle offer... Will consider anything. It doesn't fit my SO, so need to moves these ASAP.


----------



## AWZ

Not my listing.

I thought someone might be interested in this 3/2 sack brooks brothers blazer.

https://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121725759821&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## cowick22

*Ebay listing of great suit*

Was hoping someone here might be interested in this suit...Bonobos Foundation Cotton Linen blend slim fit suit Jacket size 46R, waist size 40. Here is the listing:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

XL Rugby shawl cardigan with elbow patches

size? Polo sportcoat

size? Harris Tweed sportcoat

BB attaché (unsure of maker)

Rugby striped silk knit

Medium Barbour imitation by Polo

"Ferrari of shirts" lol

BB cummerbund

BB mardi gras cummerbund

10.5 RL drivers (where do blackwatch cows come form?)

BB cummerbund

BB cummerbund

Polo cummerbund

sz 34 vintage Polo GTH pants

BB cummerbund

BB cummerbund

sz 10 raddest RL espadrilles you've ever seen

46R fox hunting jacket

44R fox hunting jacket (had to share them)

And a plug, I'm selling a size 16.5 RL Purple Label "Keaton" cutaway collar dress shirt, 99cents and NR. Plus you should check out my other items because they're more than worth a look.

shirt

some very nice things
https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=dadonthemove1981&_sop=16


----------



## Reuben

"hunt coats" with dual vents? Uncle Ralph needs to double-check the details there.


----------



## bloogy

Gents:

Items shown in _*bold italic*_ below are still available.

In addition, I have added:

two more Polo casual button downs in reds and blues
a Liberty of London ancient madder-esque tie hand-carried back from Regent Street
a Jos A Bank figural from when JAB was worthwhile
several Polo figural ties from when they were made of great English silk
a Bert Pulitzer Churchill spot long tie, and
two figurals from Wathne (remember them) just as nice as Ferragamo, not quite Hermes.

Enjoy!

Seller page link:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ecantona/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1



bloogy said:


> Gents:
> 
> Got around to some long promised closet-cleaning. Please do go take a gander if so inclined. AAAC members who so identify get half price shipping!
> 
> Link to my My Ebay sales page:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/ecantona/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1
> 
> Offered:
> 
> Allen Edmonds burgundy Grayson in calf, 9.5D
> _*Allen Edmonds Ashton split toe oxford in chili calf, 9.5D*_
> Allen Edmonds basic dress belts in black, chili and burgundy, size 38
> _*Polo black calf dress belt, size 38*_
> _*Coach black calf dress belt, size 38*_
> Polo casual oxfords in three different tartans, M or L
> Brooks Brothers glen plaid broadcloth button-down, M
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> Dave (justbudfox on Tumblr, if you care...)


----------



## ATL

I'm selling a beautiful trad coat in a 40R:

Also a Paul Stuart tweed with trad leanings but of a much newer vintage in a 44 R:

I'll be putting up a sweet J Press overcoat tonight as well:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Good afternoon gentlemen, I just opened a very modest Etsy store. If any of you fellas are interested in my wares, feel free to contact me with an offer and I'll certainly consider it. Thanks!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/WestCoastIvy?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## Spin Evans

I saw some of your offers earlier today in my daily etsy search; the union jack chair was a dead giveaway. :rock:

Best wishes on the opening!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> "hunt coats" with dual vents? Uncle Ralph needs to double-check the details there.


I'm going to start a thread about a pair of boots later. I think you'll love and hate it.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Good Saturday morning gentlemen, I'm offering some trad (BB, LLB) and non-trad (Boss, Nike, Versace) men's wear and accessories. Some of these items are New with Tags. I also have a ladies' Tumi all leather tote.

https://www.ebay.ca/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


----------



## nycs10011

Hello,

I have a few pair of shoes up. Two in unworn condition two lightly worn. Take a look I am accepting best offers so please feel free to make a bid.

*PARABOOT VIGNY TAUPE - Double Monks - NEW In Box French Made*

*1940's 1950's British Walkers Plain Toe Bluchers Oxfords - 11 C Unworn NOS!
*

*SANDERS HI TOP SNUFF CHUKKA BOOT
*

*Florsheim Comfortech Black Tassel Loafers
*


----------



## AldenPyle

NWT Grenfell Coat


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

9D C&J for Polo Brown Suede Cap Toe Bluchers w/ Commando Soles


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I'm going to start a thread about a pair of boots later. I think you'll love and hate it.


So about those boots . . .


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> So about those boots . . .


fine, starting now


----------



## drlivingston

Dieu et les Dames said:


> 9D C&J for Polo Brown Suede Cap Toe Bluchers w/ Commando Soles


I can't believe that those went for $49.95. :fool:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*Please let me know if you see anything you like!*










*

*



*

*


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames;1731198
[B said:


> [/B]


This looks like a dang good deal to me. If I wasn't a 9.5 in Rancourts I'd get in touch and try to make it just a little better.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben said:


> This looks like a dang good deal to me. If I wasn't a 9.5 in Rancourts I'd get in touch and try to make it just a little better.


Thank you sir. The leather on the uppers is really top notch and they look great with the white deck soles. IMO they're 100x better than Top-Siders. Don't get me wrong because I do love my Sperry's, but they can't hold a candle to these Rancourt for RL boat shoes.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Add this to the list of things I want but don't need..

Paul Stuart Sterling Bottle Opener


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

two-fer of butt ugly Sulka travel slippers


9.5 PRL paisley slippers. Not a steal but definitely under the category of "unusual Ralph Lauren stuff that I find strangely appealing"


----------



## straw sandals

Just a "heads up": I have a dated 1939 Harris Tweed 3 piece suit up on eBay. It measures out to around 46R, and is rare, beautiful, and wearable!


----------



## drlivingston

straw sandals said:


> Just a "heads up": I have a dated 1939 Harris Tweed 3 piece suit up on eBay. It measures out to around 46R, and is rare, beautiful, and wearable!


Even the opening bid is too rich for my blood. lol I hope that it does well for you. Great suit!


----------



## straw sandals

Thanks, doc! I know it's expensive, but it's got *almost* everything that the "golden age" crowd loves. If it had an action back, I could probably pay off a good chunk of my student loan...

Anyway, I found another one in the same gentleman's closet that's perfectly trad. I'll offer it on the exchange a little later this fall, when I have time to do a closet cull...


----------



## mack11211

*LABOR DAY WEEKEND SALE 50% off 150 items, much summer trad!*

Dear Folks:

Just readying a great new group of fall items, but for now, take 50% off over 150 listings!

Sale includes NWT Chipp, J Press and Paul Stuart and Brooks Brothers and more!

All categories included.

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## serdan

Styleforum members would definetely put mack11211 itemts above into the "Someone should buy this" category. I am particulary tempted to buy but unfortunately the jacket is just too small for me. For $50, though, it is definetely a steal for someone who is 39R - and if you are lucky you might still wear it in September, something which is entirely impossible here in Moscow with all the rain and colder temperatures proving that the fall has arrived.


----------



## ATL

My listing, but thought this was worth sharing:

Deadstock-ish 60s Kuppenheimer car coat. This thing is amazing. 40 R.

Three-piece 1988 Brooks Brothers custom three piece in gray flannel-ish material. 40 R.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Everything has been marked down! (Shameless plug)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/WestCoastIvy


----------



## Odradek

Three button, single vent.










Two Vintage Doeskin Waistcoats / Vests. These are small, 36" chest.
 and .


----------



## mack11211

*NWT J Press Cinch Back trousers, made by Martin Greenfield*

Sizes 32 to 40

Ending tonight!

Find them all here:

ebay.to/1F9e8yN


----------



## mack11211

*THIS WEEK: EDWARD GREEN SHOES, 24 PR NWT J PRESS TROUSERS SIZES 32-44*





THIS WEEK: EDWARD GREEN SHOES & BOOTS
24 PR NWT J PRESS TROUSERS SIZES 32-44
AUCTIONS END SUNDAY 10 PM EST

$1400 EDWARD GREEN england BLACK CHELSEA BOOTS 9.5 E uk 10 C us 43.5 eu 606 last

NEW $1395 EDWARD GREEN england BROWN SUEDE & CALF SHOES 11 us 10.5 uk 888 last

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS GREEN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu DBL PLEAT

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 36 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS HOUNDSTOOTH CHECK TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS TAN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS TAN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE grn melagne FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE grn VENETIAN TWILL TROUSERS 34 us 50 eu

BIG SALE NWT $345 J PRESS TAN CAVALRY TWILL TROUSERS 35 us 50 52 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE grn VENETIAN TWILL TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS DONEGAL TWEED TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 42 us 58 eu
Made for J Press by MARTIN GREENFIELD!

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS oxford blue FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $175 J PRESS DONEGAL FLANNEL LINED CANVAS PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $175 J PRESS 11 wale BOLD RED CORDUROY PANTS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $175 J PRESS 11 wale DARK BROWN CORDUROY PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS medium GRAY WORSTED DRESS TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE super 120s GABARDINE TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $175 J PRESS RUST colored COTTON TWILL PANTS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS ENZYME WASH olive GREEN CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH navy BLUE CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $150 J PRESS FLANNEL LINED CANVAS PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 40 us 56 eu

AUCTIONS END SUNDAY 10 PM EST!

FIND THE WHOLE STORE HERE:

stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Shameless plug for my eBay store:

https://www.ebay.com/usr/westcoastivy

There are a few items that may be of interest. Forum members get 15% off so PM me if you see anything you like.

Thanks!


----------



## straw sandals

Patchwork tweed from the Andover shop in a 40L (ish). It's killing me that this isn't my size. Someone scoop it up!


----------



## ballmouse

Dark green vintage Paul Stuart turtleneck in size 44.


----------



## JoshT

Post deleted. Apologies.


----------



## JoshT

Apologies, I know this has been a topic before, but I just wanted to sure of the rule before I post. Could someone clarify:

If there's an item with no bids, it's NOT ok to post, correct (in case it ruins a potential purchase for someone here)?

And if there is one or more bid on it (or it's a BIN item), then it's OK to post it?

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## drlivingston

JoshT said:


> Apologies, I know this has been a topic before, but I just wanted to sure of the rule before I post. Could someone clarify:
> 
> If there's an item with no bids, it's NOT ok to post, correct (in case it ruins a potential purchase for someone here)?
> 
> And if there is one or more bid on it (or it's a BIN item), then it's OK to post it?
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.


Forget all of that etiquette nonsense, if you see something that others here may want, POST IT. It's a big internet out there.


----------



## JoshT

Beautiful short-sleeve Brooks madras shirt, size 16:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-70s-Brooks-Brothers-Navy-White-REAL-MADRAS-S-S-Shirt-16-Large-USA-Ivy-League-/262069949011?hash=item3d04961253

(not my auction, and no connections to the seller)


----------



## straw sandals

*Just let us know if it's your auction.



drlivingston said:


> Forget all of that etiquette nonsense, if you see something that others here may want, POST IT. It's a big internet out there.


----------



## mack11211

*14 pr NWT J Press trousers CLOSING TONIGHT, plus EDWARD GREEN boots & shoes*

Closing tonight:

BIG SALE NEW nwt $175 J PRESS 11 wale DARK BROWN CORDUROY PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $345 J PRESS TAN CAVALRY TWILL TROUSERS 35 us 50 52 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE grn VENETIAN TWILL TROUSERS 34 us 50 eu

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS GREEN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu DBL PLEAT

BIG SALE NEW nwt $175 J PRESS 11 wale BOLD RED CORDUROY PANTS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS oxford blue FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE grn melagne FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS TAN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE grn VENETIAN TWILL TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $150 J PRESS FLANNEL LINED CANVAS PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE super 120s GABARDINE TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH navy BLUE CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS HOUNDSTOOTH CHECK TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

ALSO

THREE PAIR of EDWARD GREEN shoes/boots:

NEW $1395 EDWARD GREEN england BROWN SUEDE & CALF SHOES 11 us 10.5 uk 888 last

$1400 EDWARD GREEN england BLACK CHELSEA BOOTS 9.5 E uk 10 C us 43.5 eu 606 last

EDWARD GREEN england BLACK WINGTIP SHOES 11 us 10.5 uk 888 last b

Find them all here:

https://ebay.to/1M3tLt3


----------



## jimw

This is interesting (sorta): a 3/2 roll with darts and no vent from Joseph Abboud: 

Can't say if this is a SC or a suit separate.


----------



## FLMike

mack11211, you might want to clarify that the prices you have included as part of the listing titles above are not your asking prices, but rather normal retail. When I clicked through to your eBay site, I saw that your auction prices are much lower.


----------



## Dmontez

Not a spoiler, but an eBay question.

I sold a pair of merlot AEs, the buyer received them today and promptly asked to return them the reason is "I just don't like them" he goes on to say that he thought they would be more of a burgundy color than they actually are.

Is eBay going to force me to make this return? They are not SNAD, I even used a stock AE picture.


----------



## Reuben

Dmontez said:


> Not a spoiler, but an eBay question.
> 
> I sold a pair of merlot AEs, the buyer received them today and promptly asked to return them the reason is "I just don't like them" he goes on to say that he thought they would be more of a burgundy color than they actually are.
> 
> Is eBay going to force me to make this return? They are not SNAD, I even used a stock AE picture.


If you want a professional opinion, I'd ask that same question here: https://www.styleforum.net/t/309281...icks-problems-questions/23550_50#post_8125299


----------



## Dmontez

I took care of the problem myself, I went to reply to the guys message, and accidentally clicked "accept return" which is the only highlighted button rather than "send message" apparently once you touch that button whether its an accident or not "there is no way to cancel a return"


----------



## drlivingston

straw sandals said:


> *Just let us know if it's your auction.


I doubt that you will ever see me post one of my own listings.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> I doubt that you will ever see me post one of my own listings.


Why not? Posting here is another way to market your listings, no?


----------



## Odradek

My own auction, ending on Sunday..




Gieves was a Gieves & Hawkes diffusion line from about 10 years ago.

The sleeves had previously been shortened, in a very unprofessional manner, but I have removed that stitching and returned them to the original length. Unfortunately, two cuff buttons are now missing from each sleeve, but this should be an easy fix.



I have a few other auctions, but nothing too tradly at the moment.


----------



## mack11211

*ENDING TONIGHT : J Press tweeds, Chipp coats & suits, more!*

Auctions close ~10 PM EST
Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211

PAUL STUART austria brown RAIN COAT sz M wool CASHMERE LINING

RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke 3pc GRAY TWEED flannel SUIT 40 L us 50L e

NEW HICKEY FREEMAN summer weight BLUE D/B BLAZER 40 42 L us 52l eu

LOUIS ROTH California style LEIGHTON'S NY BLUE HOPSACK BLAZER 42 52 rare details

NEW nwt BROOKS BROTHERS olive green COTTON SUIT 39 40 us 50 eu

ALAN FLUSSER custom BESPOKE WINDOWPANE TWEED COAT 42 L 52 martin greenfield

ALAN FLUSSER custom BESPOKE GREEN LINEN COAT 40 L us 50L eu SAKS FIFTH AVENUE

1980s NWT EISENBERG & EISENBERG nyc BLUE SILK BLAZER coat 36 37S us 46c eu

CARROLL & CO beverly hills BLUE BLAZER 42 52 w/FOULARD LINING hickey freeman

MICHELE NEGRI italy TAN WOOL VEST sweater sz 54 or 44 or XL slim MAGLIARO

HART SCHAFFNER MARX usa BLACK HOPSACK sack BLAZER 40 us 50 eu ivy league trad

Rare DOMINIQUE MORLOTTI France CHECKED COAT 40 42 us 50 eu

RARE! SULKA nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE WINDOWPANE PLAID SUIT 42L us 52L eu

LORO PIANA italy CUSTOM bespoke BLACK CASHMERE COAT blazer 44L us 54L eu

NEW CHIPP winston tailors COLORFUL SILK LINEN PLAID COAT 42 43 R us 54 eu

NEW CHIPP winston tailors SILK LINEN COLORFUL PLAID COAT 42 42 L su 52L eu

EDWARD GREEN england BLACK WINGTIP SHOES 11 us 10.5 uk 888 last b

BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON

POLO Ralph Lauren PINK GREEN SILK LINEN wool SUMMER COAT 50 us 50 eu

$4000 RAPHAEL savile row New York BESPOKE BLUE worsted BLAZER 40 us 50 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 40S us 50c eu university shop

BROOKS BROTHERS usa natural shoulder BLUE WORSTED BLAZER 42 L su 52l eu ATHLETIC

POLO Ralph Lauren KHAKI COTTON UNCONSTRUCTED COAT 40 us 50 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE TWEED SACK COAT 44 us 54 eu

HICKEY FREEMAN usa UNUSUAL BLUE BLAZER coat jacket 42 L us 52l eu WORKING CUFFS

BURBERRYS usa BLUE FLANNEL d/b BLAZER 41 42 us 52 eu jacket coat

NEW CHIPP winston tailors GREEN GABARDINE BLAZER 40L us 50l eu martin greenfield

SOUTHWICK usa wide lapel BLUE HOPSACK SUMMER BLAZER 36 us 46 eu NATURAL SHOULDER

POLO RALPH LAUREN usa BROWN CORDUROY COAT 36 37 L us 46L eu

VINCENT NICOLOSI custom BESPOKE one button GRAY PEAK LAPEL COAT 42 us 52 eu

$3000 GILIBERTO nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE SUIT 40 L us 50 l eu ATHLETIC CUT

POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE WHITE STRIPED COTTON COAT 42 us 52 eu UNCONSTRUCTED

NEW CHIPP winston tailors IVORY TUSSAH SILK COAT 38 XL us 48xl martin greenfield

NEW CHIPP winston BESPOKE custom UNCONSTRUCTED BLUE FLANNEL SACK SUIT 40 us 50 e

RUBINACCI italy GREEN wool CASHMERE PLAID SUIT 40 us 50 eu jacket blazer pants

POLO Ralph Lauren GOLDEN COTTON GABARDINE SUMMER SUIT 38 S us 48c eu

RARE G J CLEVERLEY england BESPOKE SHOES 9.5 us 8.5 uk PEBBLE GRAIN

HICKEY FREEMAN dupioni TAN SILK COAT 40L us 50L eu PEAK LAPELS!

RARE CHURCH'S shoes CREPE SOLE TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu England

A O WHITE England CHOCOLATE SUEDE OXFORD SHOES classic vintage 8 us 41 eu

CASUCCIO & SCALERA rome italy MODERN WINGTIP SHOES 10.5 us 9.5 uk

NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM bespoke GREEN D/B BLAZER 42 L us WILD LINING! greenfield

HICKEY FREEMAN customized BLACK SUMMER BLAZER 42 L us 52l eu rare details

1950 RIPLEY usa d/b BLACK FLANNEL TUX COAT 38 40

NEW CHIPP winston tailors GRAY WORSTED COAT 37 38 R us 48 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM GRAY STRIPE SUIT 38 us 48 eu

NEW CHIPP winston BESPOKE custom UNCONSTRUCTED BROWN FLANNEL SACK SUIT 40 us 50

NEW OXXFORD softest WINDOWPANE PLAID TOP COAT 42 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NEW $795 J PRESS STRIPED GRAY TWEED COAT olive blue 42 L 52

BIG SALE $795 J PRESS HEATHER GRAY STRIPE TWEED COAT 42 S 52

BIG SALE $795 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN TWILL COAT 40 L us 50

BIG SALE $795 J PRESS DONEGAL MIST TWEED COAT 42 S 52 cashmere

$1400 EDWARD GREEN england BLACK CHELSEA BOOTS 9.5 E uk 10 C us 43.5 eu 606 last

NEW ALAN FLUSSER ENGLAND woven medallion WOVEN SILK VEST sz L XL

NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM england SANTA CLAUS SILK VEST sz S

AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT ~10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*COLUMBUS DAY SALE -- 40% off all items ONE DAY ONLY*

Dear Folks:

All remaining items below are ON SALE TODAY -- 40% off till noon Tuesday PST only!

Lots of Chipp, J Press, Paul Stuart, Polo, more!



mack11211 said:


> Auctions close ~10 PM EST
> Find them all here:
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211
> 
> PAUL STUART austria brown RAIN COAT sz M wool CASHMERE LINING
> 
> RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke 3pc GRAY TWEED flannel SUIT 40 L us 50L e
> 
> NEW HICKEY FREEMAN summer weight BLUE D/B BLAZER 40 42 L us 52l eu
> 
> LOUIS ROTH California style LEIGHTON'S NY BLUE HOPSACK BLAZER 42 52 rare details
> 
> NEW nwt BROOKS BROTHERS olive green COTTON SUIT 39 40 us 50 eu
> 
> ALAN FLUSSER custom BESPOKE WINDOWPANE TWEED COAT 42 L 52 martin greenfield
> 
> ALAN FLUSSER custom BESPOKE GREEN LINEN COAT 40 L us 50L eu SAKS FIFTH AVENUE
> 
> 1980s NWT EISENBERG & EISENBERG nyc BLUE SILK BLAZER coat 36 37S us 46c eu
> 
> CARROLL & CO beverly hills BLUE BLAZER 42 52 w/FOULARD LINING hickey freeman
> 
> MICHELE NEGRI italy TAN WOOL VEST sweater sz 54 or 44 or XL slim MAGLIARO
> 
> HART SCHAFFNER MARX usa BLACK HOPSACK sack BLAZER 40 us 50 eu ivy league trad
> 
> Rare DOMINIQUE MORLOTTI France CHECKED COAT 40 42 us 50 eu
> 
> RARE! SULKA nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE WINDOWPANE PLAID SUIT 42L us 52L eu
> 
> LORO PIANA italy CUSTOM bespoke BLACK CASHMERE COAT blazer 44L us 54L eu
> 
> NEW CHIPP winston tailors COLORFUL SILK LINEN PLAID COAT 42 43 R us 54 eu
> 
> NEW CHIPP winston tailors SILK LINEN COLORFUL PLAID COAT 42 42 L su 52L eu
> 
> EDWARD GREEN england BLACK WINGTIP SHOES 11 us 10.5 uk 888 last b
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON
> 
> POLO Ralph Lauren PINK GREEN SILK LINEN wool SUMMER COAT 50 us 50 eu
> 
> $4000 RAPHAEL savile row New York BESPOKE BLUE worsted BLAZER 40 us 50 eu
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 40S us 50c eu university shop
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS usa natural shoulder BLUE WORSTED BLAZER 42 L su 52l eu ATHLETIC
> 
> POLO Ralph Lauren KHAKI COTTON UNCONSTRUCTED COAT 40 us 50 eu
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE TWEED SACK COAT 44 us 54 eu
> 
> HICKEY FREEMAN usa UNUSUAL BLUE BLAZER coat jacket 42 L us 52l eu WORKING CUFFS
> 
> BURBERRYS usa BLUE FLANNEL d/b BLAZER 41 42 us 52 eu jacket coat
> 
> NEW CHIPP winston tailors GREEN GABARDINE BLAZER 40L us 50l eu martin greenfield
> 
> SOUTHWICK usa wide lapel BLUE HOPSACK SUMMER BLAZER 36 us 46 eu NATURAL SHOULDER
> 
> POLO RALPH LAUREN usa BROWN CORDUROY COAT 36 37 L us 46L eu
> 
> VINCENT NICOLOSI custom BESPOKE one button GRAY PEAK LAPEL COAT 42 us 52 eu
> 
> $3000 GILIBERTO nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE SUIT 40 L us 50 l eu ATHLETIC CUT
> 
> POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE WHITE STRIPED COTTON COAT 42 us 52 eu UNCONSTRUCTED
> 
> NEW CHIPP winston tailors IVORY TUSSAH SILK COAT 38 XL us 48xl martin greenfield
> 
> NEW CHIPP winston BESPOKE custom UNCONSTRUCTED BLUE FLANNEL SACK SUIT 40 us 50 e
> 
> RUBINACCI italy GREEN wool CASHMERE PLAID SUIT 40 us 50 eu jacket blazer pants
> 
> POLO Ralph Lauren GOLDEN COTTON GABARDINE SUMMER SUIT 38 S us 48c eu
> 
> RARE G J CLEVERLEY england BESPOKE SHOES 9.5 us 8.5 uk PEBBLE GRAIN
> 
> HICKEY FREEMAN dupioni TAN SILK COAT 40L us 50L eu PEAK LAPELS!
> 
> RARE CHURCH'S shoes CREPE SOLE TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu England
> 
> A O WHITE England CHOCOLATE SUEDE OXFORD SHOES classic vintage 8 us 41 eu
> 
> CASUCCIO & SCALERA rome italy MODERN WINGTIP SHOES 10.5 us 9.5 uk
> 
> NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM bespoke GREEN D/B BLAZER 42 L us WILD LINING! greenfield
> 
> HICKEY FREEMAN customized BLACK SUMMER BLAZER 42 L us 52l eu rare details
> 
> 1950 RIPLEY usa d/b BLACK FLANNEL TUX COAT 38 40
> 
> NEW CHIPP winston tailors GRAY WORSTED COAT 37 38 R us 48 eu
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM GRAY STRIPE SUIT 38 us 48 eu
> 
> NEW CHIPP winston BESPOKE custom UNCONSTRUCTED BROWN FLANNEL SACK SUIT 40 us 50
> 
> NEW OXXFORD softest WINDOWPANE PLAID TOP COAT 42 us 52 eu
> 
> BIG SALE NEW $795 J PRESS STRIPED GRAY TWEED COAT olive blue 42 L 52
> 
> BIG SALE $795 J PRESS HEATHER GRAY STRIPE TWEED COAT 42 S 52
> 
> BIG SALE $795 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN TWILL COAT 40 L us 50
> 
> BIG SALE $795 J PRESS DONEGAL MIST TWEED COAT 42 S 52 cashmere
> 
> $1400 EDWARD GREEN england BLACK CHELSEA BOOTS 9.5 E uk 10 C us 43.5 eu 606 last
> 
> NEW ALAN FLUSSER ENGLAND woven medallion WOVEN SILK VEST sz L XL
> 
> NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM england SANTA CLAUS SILK VEST sz S
> 
> AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT ~10 PM EST
> 
> FIND THEM ALL HERE:
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## xcubbies

I've got a pair of black Allen Edmonds Leeds in cordovan, in excellent condition, 8E, asking $150, includes shipping. Also have a pair of 8.5 brown Leeds, in a pebble brown, for $125.


----------



## drlivingston

xcubbies said:


> I've got a pair of black Allen Edmonds Leeds in cordovan, in excellent condition, 8E, asking $150, includes shipping. Also have a pair of 8.5 brown Leeds, in a pebble brown, for $125.


Pics of the shell Leeds? Firsts or seconds?


----------



## ATL

My auctions, ending soon, include a pair of shell Alden full strap loafers, a trad-tastic brooks three piece, and more.

Check it: https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## drlivingston

ATL said:


> My auctions, ending soon, include a pair of shell Alden full strap loafers, a trad-tastic brooks three piece, and more.
> 
> Check it: https://www.ebay.com/sch/jonhross83/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


Who is the maker of those Pomeroy slippers? They are gorgeous! I am surprised that ReubenR hasn't jumped on those.


----------



## FLMike

drlivingston said:


> Who is the maker of those Pomeroy slippers? They are gorgeous! I am surprised that ReubenR hasn't jumped on those.


If they were 9.5s, I would have already jumped on them. I have a formal wedding coming up in Atlanta and they'd have been perfect.


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> Who is the maker of those Pomeroy slippers? They are gorgeous! I am surprised that ReubenR hasn't jumped on those.


Came really close once, but I was pretty sure they'd be too big. And besides, I've got a pair of black suede greysons now that'll works just as well.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Bless you Uncle Ralph.


----------



## ATL

drlivingston said:


> Who is the maker of those Pomeroy slippers? They are gorgeous! I am surprised that ReubenR hasn't jumped on those.


No idea on the maker, but they're suuuuper sweet.


----------



## straw sandals

Oh man, I'm sorely tempted by those shoes. But the tassels will need a bit of attention, no?


----------



## ATL

Trad:

6.5 Brooks English monk straps:


Auctions, my own.


Tweed, not trad, but awesome:


$598 38 R Short Jack Spade judson nailhead blazer sportcoat jacket tweed NWT :


----------



## drlivingston

straw sandals said:


> Oh man, I'm sorely tempted by those shoes. But the tassels will need a bit of attention, no?


Yes, I noticed that. However, I have an old school shoe guy who can take care of such things. It's not that difficult of a fix.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*eBay's Global Shipping program is bad for business*



ATL said:


> 6.5 Brooks English monk straps:


Jon, it looks like you're using eBay's Global Shipping program. I know it's super convenient but I think you're losing out on a lot of clients. It's been well documented on AAAC that there is a market segment of both English and non-English speaking Asian men that love trad. I know that most of my Alden or BB shoes in small sizes are sold to customers in Asian countries.

By changing your international shipping policy from eBay's Global Shipping program to one based on calculated weight and the mailing service, you'll reduce the cost to your buyers and open up your goods to a bunch of new customers. Some of these fellows can't effectively communicate with you that they shouldn't have to pay a ~$75 import charge (up front or likely at all) and those are the customers you're losing out on.

For example, if a man in Japan wanted to buy those shoes you just listed, he would end up paying about $113 for shipping and "import charges".










(click pic below to expand)








What I do instead is include multiple shipping options in the listing, and point out in the listing that the buyer can choose his level of urgency or sensitivity to budget at checkout










For all shoes I select the 2-3lbs option from the drop down and don't specify package dimensions. Unless the shoes are noticeably lighter or heavier, in which case I adjust the weight up or down which of course changes the buyers shipping cost options.

This is what my shipping costs look like for a buyer in Japan










(click pic to expand)









Most buyers just go with the first shipping option in the list, though I suspect this is because they don't realize others are available (even though I mention it in all my listings) and the first shipping option is included at checkout by default. But for the buyers who are cost sensitive and know that all they have to do is click the drop down arrow for cheaper shipping options, well you just gained a new customer who would not have purchased before you updated your international shipping options.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

*Shameless plug. Make me an offer!!*

Ssssssold! Thank you!










*
*

Sold!

*10.5D Ralph Lauren Alligator Crocodile "Garda" Driving Loafers Purple Label Polo
*

*9.5D Ralph Lauren Rhett Horween Shell Cordovan Loafers England Polo Purple Label
*

*10D Ralph Lauren Purple Label Loro Piana Quilted Cashmere Slippers England Polo
*

*11D Polo Ralph Lauren Crocodile Alligator Brown Chukka Boots Italy Purple Label
*


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Also, I believe it's worth mentioning that international shipping labels work exactly the same as the domestic shipping labels you print at home, except that you have to sign and date them, and maybe check a couple extra boxes depending on the country. 

Everyone on here who sells needs to know this, because I wasted two years of selling only domestic before I learned it was easy as pie to ship international.


----------



## ATL

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Also, I believe it's worth mentioning that international shipping labels work exactly the same as the domestic shipping labels you print at home, except that you have to sign and date them, and maybe check a couple extra boxes depending on the country.
> 
> Everyone on here who sells needs to know this, because I wasted two years of selling only domestic before I learned it was easy as pie to ship international.


Thanks! updated.

Yeah, I figured these were heading straight to an Asian country, so updating the shipping makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

My pleasure sir


----------



## WillBarrett

Nice dark green BB camel hair in 44L



Terrific Hickey Freeman wool/cashmere blend in 46L



my auctions but just passing along.


----------



## Odradek

My own auctions, and just the vaguely trad ones.



















Also selling some nice three button English suits which end this Sunday.
Darted but may still appeal to some. 44L.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

ATL said:


> Thanks! updated.
> 
> Yeah, I figured these were heading straight to an Asian country, so updating the shipping makes a lot of sense.


Make sure you get some of these, though:

https://store.usps.com/store/browse...M_2976_E&categoryId=subcatMSS_MSS_PostalForms

Otherwise you will still have to make a trip to the post office.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

DoghouseReilly said:


> Make sure you get some of these, though:


No way compadre, are you sure? I haven't had to use one of those in years. All my labels fit on an 8.5 x 5.5 rectangle. Or is it certain countries?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Dieu et les Dames said:


> No way compadre, are you sure? I haven't had to use one of those in years. All my labels fit on an 8.5 x 5.5 rectangle. Or is it certain countries?


Positive, my man. Things I have sent to the Philippines and Korea have needed them. You print 4 copies of the customs declaration/label. One for the post office, one for yourself, and two for the customs houses. All but yours go into that little envelope that you stick on your package.


----------



## Dmontez

eBay also has an option where you just send the item to an international processing center, and eBay handles it from there.

https://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/shipping-globally.html


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Dmontez said:


> eBay also has an option where you just send the item to an international processing center, and eBay handles it from there.
> 
> https://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/shipping-globally.html


Desi, you're killing me man. Look up!!


----------



## Dmontez

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Desi, you're killing me man. Look up!!


Ha! Completely my fault. I stopped scrolling up when I saw the alligator chukkas.

Reading through your explanation of it makes a lot of sense! I'm selling an iPhone6 on eBay, and a guy from Italy told me it would cost just as much for shipping and import as it would to purchase the phone.


----------



## mack11211

*Yet more NWT J Press, Alan Flusser Custom, Red Hunt Coat, classic Polo flannel, etc*

ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM SILK VESTS
NWT J PRESS COAT, SUIT, RAIN COAT, TROUSERS
CLASSIC POLO RALPH LAUREN
ENGLISH HUNT COAT
LUCIANO BARBERA

ENDING TONIGHT SUNDAY 10 PM EST



NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM england SANTA CLAUS SILK VEST sz S

BIG SALE NEW nwt $995 J PRESS STRIPE WOOL COAT 40 R 50 eu SCOTLAND cashmere

NEW $695 J PRESS TAN COTTON SACK SUIT 37 38 R us 48 eu ivy trad

DOMINION SADDLERY england RED HUNT COAT riding 42 44 us men's

BIG SALE NEW nwt $175 J PRESS 11 wale BOLD RED CORDUROY PANTS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $175 J PRESS 11 wale DARK BROWN CORDUROY PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $1395 J PRESS RAIN COAT 38L us or M w/ WOOL LINER SCOTLAND

LUCIANO BARBERA Trillion Palm Beach BLUE LINEN COAT 38 us 48 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE super 120s GABARDINE TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS TAN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE grn melagne FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

NEW ALAN FLUSSER ENGLAND woven medallion WOVEN SILK VEST sz L XL

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS GREEN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu DBL PLEAT

FALL CLASSIC POLO Ralph Lauren DB GRAY FLANNEL COAT jacket blazer 42 52

BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 42 us 58 eu
Made for J Press by MARTIN GREENFIELD!

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS HOUNDSTOOTH CHECK TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS usa softest BLUE CASHMERE BLAZER 46L us 56L eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH navy BLUE CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

CANDIDO nyc NAVY BLUE DUPIONI SILK CUSTOM bespoke BLAZER 42 us 52 eu
Tailor to FBI head J Edgar Hoover!

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE grn VENETIAN TWILL TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

ALL THESE AUCTIONS END TONIGHT SUNDAY 10 PM EST!

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Jon, it looks like you're using eBay's Global Shipping program. I know it's super convenient but I think you're losing out on a lot of clients. It's been well documented on AAAC that there is a market segment of both English and non-English speaking Asian men that love trad. I know that most of my Alden or BB shoes in small sizes are sold to customers in Asian countries.
> 
> By changing your international shipping policy from eBay's Global Shipping program to one based on calculated weight and the mailing service, you'll reduce the cost to your buyers and open up your goods to a bunch of new customers. Some of these fellows can't effectively communicate with you that they shouldn't have to pay a ~$75 import charge (up front or likely at all) and those are the customers you're losing out on.


Being from Canada, I wholeheartedly agree with you D&LD. This global shipping option is both very expensive, a cash grab (eg because of North American Free Trade, I shouldn't have to pay duties on US made goods) and a pain in the neck. Pain in the neck in the sense that the package is not handled by the post office anymore and is dropped off in front of the house by a courrier company. I personally prefer my packages to be handled by the post office rather than dropped off unguarded on my front porch.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I have listed some new items that may be of interest to the folks on AAAC/T... such as LL Bean pants, a made in Scotland Pringle sweater/polo and a made in Canada Aquascutum trench coat.

There's about 24 hours to go before the auctions end.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692


----------



## drlivingston

Stay clear of the Global Shipping program. They take forever to process items. You are still on the hook for negative feedback. If you are shipping something that is 4 lbs. or less, you have the option of shipping First Class International. I, personally, do this with 95% of my international sales. However, if something sells for over $100, I utilize Priority International. Many "developed" countries still do not have delivery confirmation. That is something to take into account. If you ship First Class International, you only need to sign and date a single label and affix it to your box/envelope. If you ship Priority International, you will have 4 labels (one for your records, and 3 to place in the adhesive window pocket. VERY IMPORTANT: If you use Priority, it is ALWAYS a good idea to have the address of the recipient somewhere else on the box as a precaution against any errors with the label envelope.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

We need an eBay "pro tips" thread. I bet we could get a lot of high quality content going. There's so much that took me a year to learn! And I don't even know what I don't know..


----------



## wacolo

McGeorge Shetland Vest for Yale Co-Op 44 9.99


----------



## Pentheos

13A Florsheim Imperial Shell Cordovan, low starting bid


----------



## mack11211

*Classic BB Sack suits, NWT J Press outerwear & trousers, ENDING TONIGHT 10 PM EST*

ENDING 10 PM EST TONIGHT!

VINTAGE BROOKS BROTHER SACK SUITS

NWT J PRESS OUTERWEAR & TROUSERS

DUPIONI SILK CUSTOM BLAZER

ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM SILK VEST

BIG SALE NEW NEW nwt $390 J PRESS japan COTTON RAMIE COAT XL with ACTION BACK

1950s BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GLEN PLAID FLANNEL 3pc SUIT 42 L 52 L

NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM england SANTA CLAUS SILK VEST sz S

BIG SALE NEW nwt $1395 J PRESS RAIN COAT 38L us or M w/ WOOL LINER SCOTLAND

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS TAN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE super 120s GABARDINE TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE grn melagne FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

1950s CLASSIC TRAD orange brown PLAID SACK SUIT 42 L us 52 L eu

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS GREEN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu DBL PLEAT

1950s CLASSIC TRAD green brown PLAID SACK SUIT 42 L us 52 L eu

BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 42 us 58 eu
Made for J Press by MARTIN GREENFIELD!

CANDIDO nyc NAVY BLUE DUPIONI SILK CUSTOM bespoke BLAZER 42 us 52 eu
Tailor to FBI head J Edgar Hoover!

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS HOUNDSTOOTH CHECK TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

ASCOT CHANG custom bespoke CLASSIC BLUE BLAZER 42 52

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH navy BLUE CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

ALL AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT 10 PM EST

OVER 100 OTHER ITEMS ONLINE -- ALL OFFERS ENTERTAINED

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mhj

Alden New England Shell Cordovan Loafers Tassle Size 11.5 AA/Bhttps://www.ebay.com/itm/Alden-New-England-Shell-Cordovan-Loafers-Tassle-Size-11-5-/111802837091?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276

1 day, 8 hours to go, still at $9.99


----------



## Dmontez

Any members selling a Barbour in the 44-46 range on eBay? I have an eBay coupon that is burning a hole in my pocket.

Edit: I was sending messages of offers to a few that were out of my price range, and someone accepted I got this one for $100.00 but I had an ebay coupon for $100.00, so it was free. I have never owned a Barbour, but for South Texas winters I think this should be perfect, did I do okay with this jacket, or is there something that I missed?


----------



## gamma68

Dmontez said:


> Edit: I was sending messages of offers to a few that were out of my price range, and someone accepted I got this one for $100.00 but I had an ebay coupon for $100.00, so it was free. I have never owned a Barbour, but for South Texas winters I think this should be perfect, did I do okay with this jacket, or is there something that I missed?


I think you did very well with this purchase. You bought a Barbour made in England (I believe many are made outside England today), and it appears to be in excellent condition. Bravo!


----------



## mhj

+1, looks to me too like a great deal. A lot of the Barbours on eBay are pretty ragged looking. The jacket appears to be a little dry, I would have it rewaxed. About $35 by sending to Barbour.


----------



## Reuben

Dmontez said:


> Any members selling a Barbour in the 44-46 range on eBay? I have an eBay coupon that is burning a hole in my pocket.
> 
> Edit: I was sending messages of offers to a few that were out of my price range, and someone accepted I got this one for $100.00 but I had an ebay coupon for $100.00, so it was free. I have never owned a Barbour, but for South Texas winters I think this should be perfect, did I do okay with this jacket, or is there something that I missed?


Looks like a great jacket, but the Northumbria might be a little warm for Texas.


----------



## Dmontez

Thank you for the reassuring comments, I was a little worried I pulled the trigger prematurely. 

I may send it off to Barbour during the summer, but I know its also something that can be done at home, and I did consider that it might be a little bit heavy, but the lining snaps off, and on, and i've heard it said before that our 30F feels colder than most places 10F, due to the winds coming off of the water. The water for us is actually situated to the north, when we get northern winds coming down its coming off of the water.


----------



## my19

Dmontez said:


> Thank you for the reassuring comments, I was a little worried I pulled the trigger prematurely.
> 
> I may send it off to Barbour during the summer, but I know its also something that can be done at home, and I did consider that it might be a little bit heavy, but the lining snaps off, and on, and i've heard it said before that our 30F feels colder than most places 10F, due to the winds coming off of the water. The water for us is actually situated to the north, when we get northern winds coming down its coming off of the water.


It's certainly a little cooler here in DFW, but the snap-in liner is great to have on cool, wet days. I think you got a great buy.


----------



## DLW

Brooks Brothers Shetland wool size 44 knitted in Scotland


----------



## mack11211

*Classic BB Sack suits, NWT J Press outerwear & trousers, ENDING TONIGHT 10 PM EST*







ENDING TONIGHT
CLASSIC BB SACK SUITS
NWT J PRESS TROUSERS, OUTERWEAR
NWT ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM SILK SANTA VEST
MOAR

1950s BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GLEN PLAID FLANNEL 3pc SUIT 42 L 52 L

NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM england SANTA CLAUS SILK VEST sz S

BIG SALE NEW nwt $1395 J PRESS RAIN COAT 38L us or M w/ WOOL LINER SCOTLAND

1950s BROOKS BROTHERS CLASSIC TRAD green brown PLAID SACK SUIT 42 L us 52 L eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $175 J PRESS 11 wale BOLD RED CORDUROY PANTS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE super 120s GABARDINE TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS TAN FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $265 J PRESS OLIVE grn melagne FLANNEL DRESS TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

1950s BROOKS BROTHERS CLASSIC TRAD orange brown PLAID SACK SUIT 42 L us 52 L eu

BIG SALE NWT $375 J PRESS CHARCOAL GRAY CINCH BACK WORSTED PANTS 42 us 58 eu
Made for J Press by MARTIN GREENFIELD!

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS HOUNDSTOOTH CHECK TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH navy BLUE CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

CANDIDO nyc NAVY BLUE DUPIONI SILK CUSTOM bespoke BLAZER 42 us 52 eu
Tailor to FBI head J Edgar Hoover!

ASCOT CHANG custom bespoke CLASSIC BLUE BLAZER 42 52

AUCTIONS END TONIGHT 10 PM EST

FIND ALL AUCTIONS ALL HERE:

https://ebay.to/1kkkOAv

125 OTHER STORE ITEMS HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

My listings obviously pale in comparison to Mack's, however, I have some things that may be of interest to you, such as L.L. Bean khakis, a Pringle sweater and an Aquascutum trench coat and more...

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Medium Polo Black Duffle Coat (Made in Italy)









Large Polo Wool Vest (Made in USA)


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

10.5E Polo Shell Cordovan Loafers (Made in England)









(NWT) 40L Polo Wool Herringbone Sportcoat (Made in Italy)


----------



## Dmontez

just a quick ebay rant.

I have sold these twice now. 

The first time I sold them the guy said he didn't like the color, and returned them. He wore them, I called ebay and told them that he wore them it was obvious. They refunded him the money out of their pockets. I kept all of the proceeds from that sale.

They sold again, and this time it was to someone in Tokyo, he is claiming that the shoes are fake Allen Edmonds. and requested a refund without returning. I had to tell him that he would not get his money back until I received the shoes in the original unworn condition. He has already paid close to $50.00 in shipping and I expect he will spend nearly $80.00 in total shipping costs on these shoes just to return them. He paid $121.00 for the shoes. I am halfway expecting to get a box full of rocks back. 

I genuinely think that I have the worst luck when it comes to ebay. It is very seldom that I sell on ebay, if I have things to sell I usually offer it up on the thrift exchange, but because these are 8.5 I figured I would have better luck on ebay. If and when I get these back I would be willing to send them to anyone at AAAC for just the cost of shipping.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Must be bad kharma for using a stock photo :devil:

Just kidding! Sorry to hear you've got an unlucky pair of shoes. I had something similar happen with a pair of Patriots. I believed they were cursed at the time.

Good luck getting your rocks back


----------



## Dmontez

you got me on that one,

how about an even trade for the Shell PRL pennies?



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Must be bad kharma for using a stock photo :devil:
> 
> Just kidding! Sorry to hear you've got an unlucky pair of shoes. I had something similar happen with a pair of Patriots. I believed they were cursed at the time.
> 
> Good luck getting your rocks back


----------



## gamma68

This is a _really old_ HT jacket (circa 1940s) with patch pockets, for a real good price, if the measurements work for you.

I have no affiliation with the seller.


----------



## nbj08

Shameless plug...

Allen Edmonds MacNeil - Burgundy Shell Cordovan - 10.5 D



NEW Allen Edmonds Park Avenue - Brown Burnished Calf - 11.5 E



Ralph Lauren Blue/White Seersucker 3/2 Roll Sport Coat - 38R



Hickey Freeman Navy Blazer w/ Brown Horn Buttons - 40R - 1960s Vintage



Brooks Brothers Brown Houndstooth / Gun Check Sport Coat - 40R


Hickey Freeman Navy Pinstripe "Madison" Suit - 41R / 42R


----------



## wacolo

Invertere Corduroy Coat 40 $38.00

Rancourt Bit Loafers 8W BIN $50.00 or BO 

Cole Haan Made in England Bals 8 $19.95 or Bin $29.95


PRL USA Brown Suede Venetian Loafers 9M BIN $25.00


----------



## mack11211

*J Press Haris Tweed, NWT Panta wool, silk & linen ties, tweed suit, moar*



NEW LISTINGS!!!
NWT MAN 1924 CARLOS CASTILLO [seen above]
J PRESS HARRIS TWEED SACK
BROOKS CAMELHAIR SACK
NWT PANTA TIES
NWT PHINEAS COLE TIES
ELDRIDGE TWEED SUIT
MOAR

NEW nwot $109 PANTA CLOTHING nyc blue floral SILK TIE 3.5 in 8.5 cm

BIG SALE NEW NEW nwt $390 J PRESS japan COTTON RAMIE COAT XL with ACTION BACK

NEW nwot $109 PANTA CLOTHING nyc blue floral SILK TIE 3.5 in 8.5 cm olive orange

NEW nwot $109 PANTA CLOTHING nyc BROWN CHECKED WOOL TIE 3.5 in 8.5 cm

NEW nwot $109 PANTA CLOTHING nyc BROWN CHECKED LINEN TIE 3.5 in 8.5 cm

ESSENTIAL NEW $115 POLO RALPH LAUREN NAVY BLUE SILK TWILL TIE 3.5" 9 cm

NEW nwot $109 PANTA CLOTHING nyc BLUE STRIPE RAW SILK TIE 3.5 in 8.5 cm

NEW nwot $109 PANTA CLOTHING nyc BLUE brown floral SILK TIE 3.5 in 8.5 cm

NEW CHIPP winston tailors BLUE WOOL TWILL SUIT 40 L us 50l eu MARTIN GREENFIELD

NEW nwot $149 PHINEAS COLE Paul Stuart GRAY PLAID SILK TIE 3.25" 8.5 cm

BROOKS BROTHERS usa softest BLUE CASHMERE BLAZER 46L us 56L eu

NEW LISTING PAUL STUART Samuelsohn WOOL SILK CHECK COAT 37 38 S us 47 48c eu

NEW LISTING DORIANI Milano italy wool CASHMERE brown black TWEED COAT 38 su 48 eu

NEW LISTING OXXFORD CLOTHES Neiman Marcus GRAY plaid FLANNEL COAT 42 us 52 eu Laurent model

NEW LISTING NEW nwt MAN 1924 Carlos Castillo spain GREEN PLAID TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu

NEW LISTING ELDRIDGE harry rothman ROTHMAN'S BLUE GRAY TWEED PLAID SUIT 40 42 us 50 52 eu

NEW nwot $149 PHINEAS COLE Paul Stuart gray dotted SILK TIE 3.25" 8.5 cm

NEW LISTING NWT $149 LL BEAN norway NORWEGIAN nordic SWEATER sz L classic fit

NEW LISTING J PRESS classic trad HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT 42 us 52 eu Scotland

NEW LISTING BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMELHAIR PLAID SACK COAT 46 us 56 eu

ALL AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT 10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## DLW

Brooks Brothers catalog from 1939 w/fabric samples.


----------



## WillBarrett

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack in 42L: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbj08

*Ending in 24 hours - happy to entertain all offers!*

NEW Allen Edmonds Park Avenue - Dark Brown Burnished - 11.5E

Allen Edmonds MacNeil - Burgundy Shell Cordovan - 10.5D


----------



## IT_cyclist

Dmontez said:


> I genuinely think that I have the worst luck when it comes to ebay. It is very seldom that I sell on ebay, if I have things to sell I usually offer it up on the thrift exchange, but because these are 8.5 I figured I would have better luck on ebay. If and when I get these back I would be willing to send them to anyone at AAAC for just the cost of shipping.


Did you ever get these back?


----------



## mack11211

*J Press Harris Tweed Sack, BB camelhair sack, LL Bean Nordic, tweed suit on ebay*

ALL AUCTIONS END 10 PM EST

   

ALL AUCTIONS END TONIGHT 1O PM EST

DORIANI Milano italy wool CASHMERE brown black TWEED COAT 38 us 48 eu

NEW nwt MAN 1924 Carlos Castillo spain GREEN PLAID TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu

PAUL STUART Samuelsohn WOOL SILK CHECK COAT 37 38 S us 47 48c eu

NWT $149 LL BEAN norway NORWEGIAN nordic SWEATER sz L classic fit

J PRESS classic trad HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT 42 us 52 eu Scotland

ELDRIDGE harry rothman ROTHMAN'S BLUE GRAY TWEED PLAID SUIT 40 42 us 50 52 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMELHAIR PLAID SACK COAT 46 us 56 eu

OXXFORD CLOTHES Neiman Marcus GRAY plaid FLANNEL COAT 42 us 52 eu Laurent model

AUCTIONS END TONIGHT just before 10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## wacolo

Chipp Silk waistcoat 40/42 $5.00


----------



## mack11211

*CHIPP, PAUL STUART, PANTA TIES etc on EBAY ENDING TONIGHT*

ENDING TONIGHT!

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl BROWN FLANNEL 3p SUIT 44 54 L wool CASHMERE italy

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl GRAY STRIPE FLANNEL 3pc SUIT 42 52 L wool england

GROOVY CHIPP classic trad TAPESTRY PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5 in 9 cm hand block print

CHIPP ENGLAND classic hand block NAVY FOULARD PRINT TIE 3.5 in 9c classic trad

CHIPP ENGLAND classic hand block BLUE 2 FOULARD PRINT TIE 3.5 in 9c classic trad

NEW nwt $98.50 PAUL STUART STEEL BLUE SILK KNIT TIE 2.75 in 7 cm italy

CHIPP ENGLAND classic hand block BROWN FOULARD PRINT TIE 3.5 in 9c classic trad

NEW nwt $98.50 PAUL STUART BROWN GOLD ORANGE STRIPE SILK KNIT TIE 2.75 in 7 cm

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl england BLACK GRAY SILK TIE 4.4 in 11 cm

NEW nwt $98.50 PAUL STUART SOLID GRAY SILK KNIT TIE 2.75 in 7 cm italy

NWOT USA burgundy PLAID TWEED VEST 46 44 us with LAPELS!

HAND SEWN Usa made GRAY SHAWL COLLAR DRESS VEST 44 46 us or XL

GRAY FLANNEL VEST usa made LAPELS 42 44 us or size L

1960s PHIL'S SPORTSWEAR rich PLAID TWEED sack COAT 42 44 S us 52 54c eu

ESSENTIAL NEW $115 POLO RALPH LAUREN NAVY BLUE SILK TWILL TIE 3.5" 9 cm

NEW nwot $109 PANTA CLOTHING nyc BROWN CHECKED LINEN TIE 3.5 in 8.5 cm

POLO Ralph Lauren ITALY OFF WHITE LINEN COAT 48 us 60 eu XXL

NEW CHIPP winston tailors BLUE WOOL TWILL SUIT 40 L us 50l eu MARTIN GREENFIELD

BIG SALE NEW NEW nwt $390 J PRESS japan COTTON RAMIE COAT XL with ACTION BACK

NEW nwot $109 PANTA CLOTHING nyc blue floral SILK TIE 3.5 in 8.5 cm olive orange

NWT $149 LL BEAN norway NORWEGIAN nordic SWEATER sz L classic fit

FIND THEM ALL HERE!

AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT 10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*Cyber Monday! 40% off over 100 items (Many trad)*

Dear Folks:

Today [Monday} till 12 midnight EST ONLY, take 40% off over 100 items!

Many trad items including tweed sacks and NWT J Press items are included.

The entire list:

NEW BOXER italy SILVER GRAY solid METALLIC LINEN COAT size M

CHRISTIAN AUJARD france GROOVY 70S COAT size M brown solid wool

NEW YOKO DEVEREAUX nyc BLUE STRIPED cotton COAT sz LARGE

BIG SALE NEW NEW nwt $390 J PRESS japan COTTON RAMIE COAT XL with ACTION BACK

1960s RAT PACK GROSHIRE BARNEYS NY BLACK MOHAIR COAT 40 42 us 50 52 eu

1960s RAT PACK NIGHTCLUB black MOHAIR WOOL COAT 40 us 50 eu ONE BUTTON FRONT

CASA DE MODA ROMANIA BESPOKE 1b BLACK COAT PEAK 40 50 LAPELS TOM F*RD STYLE

CLASSIC GRIFONI italy DEEP BLUE JEAN denim JACKET sz M slim

DORIANI Milano italy wool CASHMERE brown black 3b TWEED COAT 38 us 48 eu

NEW LISTING 1970s ALFRED of SPAIN OLIVE GREEN CORDUROY COAT sz 40 us 50 eu or M cortefiel

NEW LISTING ISAAC MIZRAHI new york BLUE SERGE wool COAT sz Medium

NEW "REFINERY" italy broderick rykken LIGHTWEIGHT YELLOW short COAT M or L us

NEW LISTING J CREW unusual ROSE RED DENIM JEAN JACKET sz M

NEW nwt MAN 1924 Carlos Castillo spain GREEN PLAID TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu

Vintage COACH usa ALL LEATHER PURSE shoulder strap UNWORN xlnt cond

NEW LISTING POLO Ralph Lauren ITALY OFF WHITE LINEN COAT 48 us 60 eu XXL

NEW LISTING JIL SANDER x UNIQLO J+ GRAY FLANNEL COAT XL 42 us 52 eu

ISSEY MIYAKE japan UNCONSTRUCTED BLACK COTTON COAT 2 jp 40 42 us 52 eu

NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM england SANTA CLAUS SILK VEST sz S

$350 TRASH & VAUDEVILLE nyc BLACK LEATHER JEANS 32 us 48 eu NO KNEE SEAM

NEW CHIPP winston tailors BLUE WOOL TWILL SUIT 40 L us 50l eu MARTIN GREENFIELD

ERCOLE'S brooklyn USA BESPOKE GREEN SUIT 40 L us 50l eu PORTER & HARDING CLOTH

1960s PHIL'S SPORTSWEAR rich PLAID TWEED sack COAT 42 44 S us 52 54c eu

SHANGHAI TANG 1997 GOLDEN SILKy MAO COAT 40 us 50 eu size Med

BURBERRY LONDON hickey freeman BLUE herringbone TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu

HOLLAND HOUSE new york CLOISONNE TENNIS RAQUET BLAZER BUTTON SET

BRANDT Finland BLACK WINTER COAT 42 us 52 eu or sz L BLACK SUEDE TRIM

SATURDAY EVENING POST COVER NORMAN ROCKWELL SUSPENDERS braces

1950s BROOKS BROTHERS CLASSIC TRAD orange brown PLAID SACK SUIT 42 L us 52 L eu

1950s BROOKS BROTHERS CLASSIC TRAD green brown PLAID SACK SUIT 42 L us 52 L eu

PAUL STUART austria brown RAIN COAT sz M wool CASHMERE LINING

NEW CHIPP winston BESPOKE custom UNCONSTRUCTED BROWN FLANNEL SACK SUIT 40 us 50

BIG SALE NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad BLUE WHITE COLLAR SHIRT 15.5 35 39L

NEW CHIPP winston tailors IVORY TUSSAH SILK COAT 38 XL us 48xl martin greenfield

VINCENT NICOLOSI custom BESPOKE one button TAN PEAK LAPEL COAT 42 su 52 eu

NEW H HERZFELD Madison Ave LIGHT GREEN SPORT SHIRT XL us 54 eu

NEW APC a.p.c. france DEEP PURPLE BUTTON DOWN SHIRT sz XL

BOLD LINING! PROMENADE BROOKLYN D/B BLUE COAT 42 us 52 eu 100% wool

NEW CHIPP winston tailors SILK LINEN COLORFUL PLAID COAT 42 42 L su 52L eu

SWATCH SCN107 fashion wristwatch HONEYTREE1992 switzerland

BIG SALE $795 J PRESS STRIPED GRAY TWEED COAT olive blue 42 L 52

HICKEY FREEMAN usa UNUSUAL BLUE BLAZER coat jacket 42 L us 52l eu WORKING CUFFS

LORO PIANA italy CUSTOM bespoke BLACK CASHMERE COAT blazer 44L us 54L eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMELHAIR PLAID SACK COAT 46 us 56 eu brown 3b

NEW $85 MOUNTAIN & SACKETT usa COPPER ORANGE SILK TWILL TIE 3.5" 9 cm

NEW $600 CHIPP winston CUSTOM BLUE WOOL PANTS 32 us 48 eu SPRING WEIGHT

RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke 3pc GRAY TWEED flannel SUIT 40 L us 50L e

BIG SALE $795 J PRESS HEATHER GRAY STRIPE TWEED COAT 42 S 52

OXXFORD CLOTHES Neiman Marcus GRAY plaid FLANNEL COAT 42 us 52 eu Laurent model

ALAN FLUSSER custom BESPOKE WINDOWPANE TWEED COAT 42 L 52 martin greenfield

Ermenegildo ZEGNA italy RAINBOW STRIPE COTTON LINEN SHIRT 16 in 41 cm FULL CUT

1950s ARROW usa UNLINED WOOL PLAID TIE 3" or 7.5 cm

J PRESS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT 42 us 52 e Scotland

SWATCH SCK108 fashion wristwatch BLUE HORIZON 1994 1995

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17 33 43e wing collar

$4000 RAPHAEL savile row New York BESPOKE BLUE worsted BLAZER 40 us 50 eu

NEW LOT OF TWO (2) GLADSON DORMEUIL silk TIES 3.75" or 9.5 cm

NEW nwt $350 JAY KOS ny italy black beige WOVEN PIN DOT SHIRT 16 in 41 cm

RARE 1927 M S de JONG amsterdam BESPOKE FORMAL TAILCOAT SUIT coat pants 38 us 48

CLASSIC vintage LOEWE spain NAVY BLUE HORSEBIT LOAFERS 41 eu 7 uk 8 8.5 us

BIG SALE NEW nwt $175 J PRESS 11 wale DARK BROWN CORDUROY PANTS 44 us 60 eu

NEW nwt $350 JAY KOS ny italy red brown WOVEN PIN DOT SHIRT 16 in 41 cm

NEW RAPHAEL savile row BESPOKE TROPICAL WOOL SUIT 42L us 52l eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $69.50 J PRESS brown SILK PAISLEY TIE 3.5" in 9 cm

RARE G J CLEVERLEY england BESPOKE SHOES 9.5 us 8.5 uk PEBBLE GRAIN

NEW FACONNABLE Italy BLUE PURPLE FLOWER SILK TIE 3.75" or 9.5 cm

NEW LOT OF TWO (2) HUGO BOSS Italy STRIPED SILK TIES 3.75" or 9.5 cm

CARLOS RIVERA madrid spain CUSTOM BESPOKE TWEED COAT 42 us 52 eu rare details

NEW CICCARELLI primo CUSTOM bespoke SPRING BLUE BLAZER 40 L us 50l eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $79.50 J PRESS RAW SILK STRIPE TIE 3.5" 9 cm brown gray

NEW CHIPP Winston GREEN IRISH SHAMROCK SILK TIE 3.75" or 9.5 cm

ALAN FLUSSER custom BESPOKE GREEN LINEN COAT 40 L us 50L eu SAKS FIFTH AVENUE

LUCIANO MORESCO italy brown olive windowpane SHIRT 16 in 41 cn

NWT $115 POLO RALPH LAUREN italy black WOVEN FLOWER TIE 3.5" 9 cm

LOT OF THREE (3) ZEGNA italy STRIPED TIES red blue brown 3.75" 9.5 cm

NEW nwt Polo Ralph Lauren GOLDEN green PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.75"

$3000 GILIBERTO nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE SUIT 40 L us 50 l eu ATHLETIC CUT

POLO Ralph Lauren deco style RING PRINT TIE 4"

NWT $115 POLO RALPH LAUREN italy SILK PAISLEY TIE 3.5" or 9 cm blue gold red

POLO ralph lauren TAN PLAID summer weight WOOL PLAID PANTS 32 us 48 eu

IDAHO STATE SEAL blazer BUTTON SET american heritage WATERBURY BUTTON

NEW CARROT & GIBBS STRIPED blue brown SILK TIE 3.75" 9.5 cm

BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON

NEW nwt Polo Ralph Lauren GOLDEN burgundy PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.75"

NEW GARRICK ANDERSON deco style RARE WOVEN SILK TIE 4.25" swagger

ELDRIDGE harry rothman ROTHMAN'S BLUE GRAY TWEED PLAID SUIT 40 42 us 50 52 eu

ALASKA STATE SEAL blazer BUTTON SET american heritage WATERBURY BUTTON

BIG SALE NEW nwt $79.50 J PRESS ORANGE STRIPE SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.25" 8.5 cm

Rare DOMINIQUE MORLOTTI France CHECKED COAT 40 42 us 50 eu

CASUCCIO & SCALERA rome italy MODERN WINGTIP SHOES 10.5 us 9.5 uk

RARE CHURCH'S shoe SUEDE CREPE SOLE TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu England

POLO ralph lauren TAN GABARDINE PANTS 30 us 46 eu classic cut

NWT JHANE BARNES JAPAN fabric PURPLE PRINT TIE 3.75" or 9..5 cm

ENRICO COVERI Italy BRILLIANT RED BLUE YELLOW FLORAL TIE 3.75" cocaine dream

ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM suit cloth STRIPED FLANNEL 1.25 yards england AFF 4

RARE! SULKA nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE WINDOWPANE PLAID SUIT 42L us 52L eu

RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke GRAY FLANNEL SUIT 40 L us 50l eu

LOT OF TWO (2) BROOKS BROTHERS FOULARD PRINT TIES 346 country club 3.75" 9.5 in

ASCOT CHANG custom bespoke CLASSIC BLUE BLAZER 42 52

GARRICK ANDERSON deco style RAINBOW COLOR SILK TIE 4" swagger

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17 34 43e wing collar

OXXFORD CREST usa YELLOW WOVEN SILK TIE 3.5" or 9 cm

ROMEO GIGLI Italy PURPLE WOVEN FLOWER SILK TIE 3.75 in or 9.5 cm

POLO Ralph Lauren DEEP PURPLE GREEN PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5"

MICHELE NEGRI italy TAN WOOL VEST sweater sz 54 or 44 or XL slim MAGLIARO

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl SILK PAISLEY TIE 4.5" or 11.5 cm

ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM suit cloth ROPE STRIPE WORSTED wool cashmere england AFF 16

LOT OF TWO (2) FACONNABLE Breuer France WOVEN MEDALLION SILK TIES 3.75 in 9.5 c

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM GRAY STRIPE SUIT 38 us 48 eu

BIG SALE NWT $290 J PRESS HOUNDSTOOTH CHECK TROUSERS 44 us 60 eu

POLO Ralph Lauren BROWN MEDALLION PRINT SILK TIE 3.75" deco style

BIG SALE NWT $125 J PRESS STONE WASH navy BLUE CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu

Again, the sale ends at 12 midnight EST TONIGHT.

Find them here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## ATL

Throw me an offer on this awesome 40 R Brooks three-piece:


----------



## nycs10011

Here are a few of my own listings:
*
Viberg Olive Calf Service Boots (2030 last) Size - 10 (New)
https://www.ebay.com/itm/262097835787?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
**
Alfred Sargent boots made for AFPOS tried on just once US size 11 Made in UK (Like New)

*

*United Stock Dry Goods Mens Narrow Fit Japanese Selvage Jeans 9.5 Oz NEW 32 (New)

*


----------



## mack11211

*THIS WEEK -- TRAD HOLIDAY CLEARANCE -- 30 COATS @ $9.99 OPENING BID -- NO RESERVE*

THIS WEEK:
OVER 30 SPORT COATS
$9.99 OPENING BID -- NO RESERVE

HOLLAND & HOLLAND
J PRESS
CHIPP
BROOKS BROTHERS
HICKEY FREEMAN

SO

MUCH

TRAD

!!!

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu university shop

NEW CHIPP winston tailors GREEN GABARDINE BLAZER 40L us 50l eu martin greenfield

POLO RALPH LAUREN usa BROWN cotton CORDUROY COAT 36 37 L us 46L eu

POLO Ralph Lauren PINK GREEN SILK LINEN wool SUMMER COAT 50 us 50 eu

NEW HICKEY FREEMAN summer weight BLUE D/B BLAZER 40 42 L us 52l eu

SUMMER CLASSIC HICKEY FREEMAN SILK WOOL LINEN COAT 42 us 52 eu

BURBERRYS usa BLUE FLANNEL d/b BLAZER 41 42 us 52 eu jacket coat

BROOKS BROTHERS usa natural shoulder BLUE WORSTED BLAZER 42 L su 52l eu ATHLETIC

BIG SALE $795 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN TWILL COAT 40 L us 50

HICKEY FREEMAN customized BLACK SUMMER BLAZER 42 L us 52l eu double breasted

1980s NWT EISENBERG & EISENBERG nyc BLUE SILK BLAZER coat 36 37S us 46c eu

PAUL STUART Samuelsohn brown WOOL SILK CHECK COAT 37 38 S us 47 48c eu

SOUTHWICK usa wide lapel BLUE HOPSACK SUMMER BLAZER 36 us 46 eu NATURAL SHOULDER

POLO Ralph Lauren solid KHAKI COTTON UNCONSTRUCTED 2b COAT 40 us 50 eu

POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE WHITE STRIPED COTTON COAT 42 us 52 eu UNCONSTRUCTED

1950 RIPLEY usa d/b BLACK FLANNEL wool PEAK LAPEL TUXEDO COAT 40 us 50 eu

HOLLAND & HOLLAND england brown two button SILK LINEN COAT 40 us 50 eu slim

NEW CHIPP winston tailors GRAY WORSTED COAT 37 38 R us 48 eu

MR NED nyc custom BESPOKE ESSENTIAL BLUE BLAZER 42L us 52l eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE TWEED SACK COAT 44 us 54 eu

HART SCHAFFNER MARX usa BLACK HOPSACK sack BLAZER 40 us 50 eu ivy league trad

CARROLL & CO beverly hills BLUE BLAZER 42 52 w/FOULARD LINING hickey freeman

ALL AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT 10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?ite...wPcVVtZLy&LH_Auction=1&_ssn=mack11211&_sop=15


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Sold!


----------



## Odradek

Due to a non-paying, non-communicating time-waster, 
I have just re-listed a pair of , in UK size 10.5E

I also have a nice pair of in polished binder leather with rubber soles.
A good rainy day shoe.

Several ties including this


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I have a number of auctions ending in less than 24 hours, featuring some trad (Brooks Bros, LL Bean, Harris Tweed and Aquascutum) and non trad items (Jones NY Ladies' cashmere sweater, Oakley and Nike).

If you win any of my auctions, please identify yourself to me as an AAAC member and I'll see what I can do about reducing the shipping cost.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25&_trksid=p3692


----------



## Monocle

This person has an interesting stash of Talbott (Carmel) vintage batwing bows. I don't wear this particular type, but these were interesting enough to share. This links to only one selection, but there are 4 or 5 groupings along with some other bows.


----------



## nbj08

Shameless eBay plug:

NEW Allen Edmonds Park Avenue - Brown Burnished Calf - 11.5E
Lowered price to _*$229*_ _*OR BEST OFFER!*_ 



I've had these shoes too long, guys - take 'em off my hands!


----------



## SquawkersMcCaw

BK medium shetland in chile. Wish this would fit me, somebody grab it!


----------



## WillBarrett

Huntington Tartan trousers for the smaller fellow. This is my auction - have at it!


----------



## mack11211

*ENDING TONIGHT: POLO RL, J PRESS, CHIPP at $9.99 with no reserve!*

ENDING TONIGHT @10 PM EST
ASCOT CHANGE BESPOKE
J PRESS 
CHIPP
POLO RALPH LAUREN
MANY MORE WITH
$9.99 OPENING BID
&
NO RESERVE!

NEW LES COPAINS italy crewneck cotton wool RED SWEATER sz 48 eu or III or S

HART SCHAFFNER MARX usa BLACK HOPSACK sack BLAZER 40 us 50 eu ivy league trad

POLO RALPH LAUREN usa BROWN cotton CORDUROY COAT 36 37 L us 46L eu

1950 RIPLEY usa d/b BLACK FLANNEL wool PEAK LAPEL TUXEDO COAT 40 us 50 eu

NEW CHIPP winston tailors GREEN GABARDINE BLAZER 40L us 50l eu martin greenfield

CARROLL & CO beverly hills BLUE BLAZER 42 52 w/FOULARD LINING hickey freeman

SUMMER CLASSIC HICKEY FREEMAN SILK WOOL LINEN COAT 42 us 52 eu

LOUIS ROTH California style LEIGHTON'S NY BLUE HOPSACK BLAZER 42 52 rare details

BIG SALE $795 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN TWILL COAT 40 L us 50

BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON

ALL AUCTIONS END TONIGHT @10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Clay J

A pair of Shell Yuma's in Black and Color 8.


----------



## egerland

ETSY has a listing for a vintage Safari jacket and pants from Cable Car Clothiers (42R)

https://www.etsy.com/listing/212282...l&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=safari jacket mens&ref=sr_gallery_33


----------



## mack11211

*NWT J PRESS, J KEYDGE SLACK JACKET, PURDEY, POLO etc ON EBSY*

   

FOR THE HOLIDAYS:
FIRST CLASS MYSTERY BESPOKE TWEEDS
J KEYDGE SLACK JACKET
NWT J PRESS
MILANESE & NEAPOLITAN BESPOKE
PURDEY OF SCOTLAND
MOAR

ALL AUCTIONS END SUNDAY ~10 PM EST
FIND THEM ALL HERE

$1500 MYSTERY BESPOKE custom BROWN GOLD CHECK wool TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu

$1500 MYSTERY BESPOKE custom PURPLE OLIVE CHECK wool TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu

$1500 MYSTERY BESPOKE custom BROWN HERRINGBONE wool TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu

$1500 MYSTERY BESPOKE custom russel PLAID TWEED wool COAT 44 L us 54l eu

MYSTERY BESPOKE custom GRAY HERRINGBONE TWEED COAT 44 L us 54 eu BELLOWS POCKETS

$450 J KEYDGE france ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM GREEN CORDUROY slack JACKET 44 us 56 eu

NEW LISTING NEW $345 3x1 BLACK JEANS 33 label 34 50 eu actual cotton denim

1060s MOD ALEXANDRE england HARRIS TWEED COAT 42 S us 52c eu TURNBACK CUFFS!

POLO RALPH LAUREN navy TWEED CHECK COAT 42 L us 52 L eu jacket blazer

POLO RALPH LAUREN navy BLUE FLANNEL D/B BLAZER 42 us 52 eu wool jacket coat

POLO RALPH LAUREN navy SILK LINEN wool CHECK COAT 42 L us 52 L eu jacket blazer

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS NAVY BLUE TROPICAL WOOL PANTS 44 us 60 eu

BIG SALE NWT $250 J PRESS BLACK wool TUXEDO FORMAL PANTS 44 45 us 60 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON

BURLY! POLO Ralph Lauren HANDKNIT wool REINDEER SWEATER VEST sz M

HENRY POOLE savile row england BESPOKE GRAY wool FLANNEL VEST sz L

NEW LISTING UNUSUAL $250 J PRESS japan BROWN STRIPE FLANNEL PANTS 36 us 52 eu

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL rlpl england BLACK GRAY SILK TIE 4.4 in 11 cm

NEW NANI BON italy BROWN BLUE STRIPE SWEATER VEST cotton CASHMERE 50 eu or Med

1960S MOD STYLE ST MICHAEL BLUE WOOL nylon ZIP CARDIGAN SWEATER 40" or M M&S

NEW CIVILIAN Ireland OLIVE GREEN LINEN cotton GRANDPA SHIRT sz L

PURDEY scotland GEELONG LAMBSWOOL SWEATER VEST sz M olive burgundy check

GROOVY CHIPP classic trad TAPESTRY PAISLEY SILK TIE 3.5 in 9 cm hand block print

CHIPP ENGLAND classic hand block BLUE 2 FOULARD PRINT TIE 3.5 in 9c classic trad

ALL AUCTIONS CLOSE SUNDAY NIGHT ~10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*BOXING DAY SALE -- 40% OFF ALL TRAD*

Check it!

All J Press:

https://ebay.to/1QNVxgq

All Chipp:

https://ebay.to/1NQa0T1

All trad:

https://ebay.to/1PppeCT

All everything:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211

Sale ends when auction ends, Sunday night 10 PM EST!


----------



## JohnH521

www.ebay.com/usr/silklinedsuit <-- My eBay

If anything interests you feel free to send an offer as all prices are negotiable, and don't forget to mention that you are on AAAC :beer:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

JohnH521 said:


> www.ebay.com/usr/silklinedsuit <-- My eBay
> 
> If anything interests you feel free to send an offer as all prices are negotiable, and don't forget to mention that you are on AAAC :beer:


Without knowing that I was dealing with an AAAC member, I purchased a suit from Silk lined suit earlier in November and John was a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## JohnH521

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> Without knowing that I was dealing with an AAAC member, I purchased a suit from Silk lined suit earlier in November and John was a pleasure to deal with.


As was it a pleasure doing business with you; thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I have some new items for your consideration, including a Charles Tyrwhitt shirt and a cashmere sweater, amongst others.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1

Make sure to identify yourself as an AAAC member if you win an auction or BIN something.


----------



## Watchman

Gentlemen,

I have my Natural Shell Cordovan Strands in size 10EE up for sale.

Here is a pic:











Hit me up if you are interested.

Price is $625

Here is the listing:

https://www.styleforum.net/t/513498/horween-natural-shell-cordovan-strands-by-allen-edmonds

They are listed on Ebay but you guys will get the discount.

Thanks.


----------



## mack11211

*NWT J PRESS, CHIPP, POLO RALPH LAUREN on ebay MUCH TRAD*

NWT J PRESS
JOHN SMEDLEY
POLO RALPH LAUREN
NWT CHIPP
MOAR

ALL AUCTIONS END ~10 PM SUNDAY EST

BIG SALE NWT $150 J PRESS FLANNEL LINED CANVAS PANTS 44 us 60 eu

SANDON & CO savile row england BESPOKE GRAY wool WORSTED PANTS 32 x 34 us 48l eu

POLO Ralph Lauren NAVY BLUE LINEN PANTS 32 33 us 48 eu

DORMEUIL for ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM 2.5 yds CASHMERE COTTON CLOTH coat length

POLO Ralph Lauren TAN LINEN PANTS 34 35 36 us 52 eu 32 inseam

BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON

PAUL STUART usa NAVY BLUE wool TWILL PANTS 30 us 46 eu GREAT BRITAIN CLOTH

CRISP! POLO Ralph Lauren TAN wool GABARDINE TROUSERS 32 us 48 eu

NWT $196 POLO Ralph Lauren TAN GABARDINE PANTS 28 29 wool neiman marcus

NEW $100 LOT OF TWO 2 PAIR SZ L TURNBULL & ASSER england YELLOW GREEN OTC SOCKS

NWT $200 TIM CAMINO italy lo rise PINK JEANS 34 us 50 eu

$350 ZEGNA incotex TAN covert TWILL wool PANTS 34 us 50 eu

CLASSIC! JOHN SMEDLEY england VERLANA wool BURGUNDY V NECK SWEATER 40" or M

IRISH POPCORN KNIT SWEATER size Small ireland wool WARM BULK!

NEW CHIPP winston tailors BLUE WOOL TWILL SUIT 40 L us 50l eu MARTIN GREENFIELD

RARE! SULKA nyc CUSTOM BESPOKE WINDOWPANE PLAID SUIT 42L us 52L eu

HOLIDAY! PAUL STUART Canada BROWN wool TWEED SUIT 40 42 R us 50 52 eu samuelsohn

ESSENTIAL! PAUL STUART england CHARCOAL GRAY WORSTED wool SUIT 42 XL us 52xl eu

NEW CHIPP winston BESPOKE custom UNCONSTRUCTED BROWN FLANNEL SACK SUIT 40 us 50

H HERZFELD Madison Ave BLUE GRAY STRIPE SHIRT 15.5 34 us 39 eu WHITE COLLAR

GLANSHIRT slowear italy LIGHT PURPLE CHECK SHIRT 16.5 us 42 eu SLIM incotex

H HERZFELD Madison Ave BLUE CHECK WHITE COLLAR SHIRT 16 34 us 41 eu

POLO RALPH LAUREN navy SILK LINEN wool CHECK COAT 42 L us 52 L eu jacket blazer

BIG SALE NWT $225 J PRESS NAVY BLUE TROPICAL WOOL PANTS 44 us 60 eu

MYSTERY BESPOKE custom GRAY HERRINGBONE TWEED COAT 44 L us 54 eu BELLOWS POCKETS

$1500 MYSTERY BESPOKE custom PURPLE OLIVE CHECK wool TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu

POLO RALPH LAUREN navy TWEED CHECK COAT 42 L us 52 L eu jacket blazer

$1500 MYSTERY BESPOKE custom BROWN GOLD CHECK wool TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu

$450 J KEYDGE france ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM GREEN CORDUROY slack JACKET 44 us 56 eu

CLASSIC EREDI PISANO italy blue blazer 42 us 52 eu LORO PIANA ZEELANDER CLOTH

BIG SALE NWT $250 J PRESS BLACK wool TUXEDO FORMAL PANTS 44 45 us 60 eu

POLO RALPH LAUREN navy BLUE FLANNEL D/B BLAZER 42 us 52 eu wool jacket coat

CHESTER BARRIE England GRAY wool FLANNEL PANTS 36 us 52 eu

COLORFUL! PAUL STUART usa DONEGAL TWEED wool TROUSERS pants 34 us 50 eu

1960 SKOPES cope sportswear GRAY WOOL TROUSERS 36 us 52 eu ENGLAND

J PRESS classic trad GRAY HERRINGBONE HARRIS TWEED SACK COAT 42 us 52 e Scotland

BURBERRY LONDON hickey freeman BLUE herringbone TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu

ALAN FLUSSER custom BESPOKE WINDOWPANE TWEED COAT 42 L 52 martin greenfield

BIG SALE $795 J PRESS STRIPED GRAY TWEED COAT olive blue 42 L 52

ALL AUCTIONS END ~10PM SUNDAY EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Bermuda

There were three shirts from O Connell's made in USA out of Buffalo NY on Ebay size XL for 24$ a piece EUC. I just purchased one of them so now there are two if you do a search


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I still have some very good deals available on EBay on a cashmere sweater, a Charles Tyrwhitt shirt, LL Bean items and NWT Dockers (yes, I know...). Plus, I'll be listing tomorrow a pair a nearly new Alden monkstraps in 9.5 C/E and another cashmere sweater.

Let me know you're from AAAC if you win one of my auctions.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I still have some very good deals available on EBay on a cashmere sweater, a Charles Tyrwhitt shirt, LL Bean items and NWT Dockers (yes, I know...). Plus, I'll be listing tomorrow a pair a nearly new Alden monkstraps in 9.5 C/E and another cashmere sweater.
> 
> Let me know you're from AAAC if you win one of my auctions.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


The auction on the Alden shoes will end tomorrow and I've just listed a number of new items, including a Corneliani suit, a cashmere sweater and a BB cardigan.


----------



## Odradek

Listed two pairs of Church's shoes last night, which will end on January 31st.

Also a pair of , but a little bit too square-toed to be trad.


----------



## Dingus

*Ebay Trad Spoilers: Clothes, Shoes & Accoutrements*

Murray's Toggery Shop Gator Poplin shirt Sz M Purple Check -

Cordings British Green Moleskin Jean Trousers Sz 32 -


----------



## mack11211

*NOW LISTED: OCBDs, TRAD SACKS, MOAR*

THIS WEEK:

TIMOTHY EVEREST & THOMAS MAHON BESPOKE
POLO RL
CHANEL, BELVEST & GAUTLIER WOMEN'S
GANT
HERTLING
PAUL STUART
MOAR

GANT the hugger KICK ASS OXFORD SHIRT pink button down cotton SIZE M

HERTLING brooklyn usa TAN wool FLANNEL TROUSERS 40 us 56 eu paul stuart

KILLARNEY kerry woolen mills BLUE DONEGAL TWEED VEST size S wool IRELAND

1964 CARROLL & CO beverly hills trad CUSTOM brown wool TWEED SACK COAT 46 XL us

1960s ABERCROMBIE & FITCH classic BLUE TWILL BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu w/ACTION BACK

EDGAR POMEROY custom BESPOKE PINK PLAID COAT 42 L us 52l eu lightweight

CHANEL boutique IVORY SILK COAT sz 38 fr 42 it 8 us

POLO Ralph Lauren WOOL CASHMERE RED GREEN PLAID COAT 42 L us 52l eu CORNELIANI

BROOKS BROTHERS HAND TAILORED top line GRAY PLAID wool SPORT COAT 42 us 52 eu

DUNHILL? England GRAY YELLOW STRIPE dress SHIRT 15.5 in 39 cm

NEW LISTING COLORFUL! PAUL STUART usa DONEGAL TWEED wool TROUSERS pants 34 us 50 eu

NEW LISTING ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM bespoke BLUE BLACK PANTS martin greenfield 32 33 us 48 eu

NEW LISTING BERGDORF GOODMAN scotland BLUE CASHMERE VEST v neck M or 42" 107cm

NEW LISTING BRITTANY LTD chicago IRELAND green wool HAND KNIT SWEATER VEST sz M us 42" 107cm

NEW LISTING PAUL STUART nyc BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 42 XL us 52xl eu WORKING CUFF BUTTONS

NEW LISTING POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER sz 46 L us 56L eu

NEW LISTING $400 PAUL STUART samuelsohn canada TAN SILK LINEN PANTS 32 us 48 eu italy

ALL AUCTIONS CLOSE SUNDAY NIGHT 10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I have a number of auctions ending later tonight, including a cashmere sweater, a BB cardigan, some LL Bean items and other less tradly stuff too. Check them out here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.h..._sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## bloogy

Gents:

You might be interested the following:

Rancourt Gilman camp mocs, Carolina brown Chromexcel, new in box, 10D:










Older PRL tape stripe in lavender and white, suitable for when spring comes:


----------



## sskim3

I have a few NIB Rancourt chukkas up for sale with some other items. If you are interested, check them out:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/lil1vers0n3/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

PM if you want to make me an offer. Planning on moving soon and I was told to get rid of inventory by the SWMBO. Also, I have a NWT/NWOT ties from J Press that I haven't listed. Hopefully, I'll be able to post during the weekend if any of you are interested.


----------



## mack11211

JACKET LENGTHS OF VINTAGE CHIPP TWEED CLOTH
CLASSIC ABERCROMBIE & FITCH
BERGDORF GOODMAN

  

  

1970s GROOVY BLOOMINGDALES blue COTTON MADRAS SAFARI COAT jacket shirt sz M slim

HERTLING brooklyn usa TAN wool FLANNEL TROUSERS 40 us 56 eu paul stuart

POLO Ralph Lauren italy BLUE GREEN DOUBLE FACE LAMBSWOOL SCARF

IRISH POPCORN KNIT SWEATER size Small ireland wool WARM BULK!

$400 PAUL STUART samuelsohn canada TAN SILK LINEN PANTS 32 us 48 eu italy

COLORFUL! PAUL STUART usa DONEGAL TWEED wool TROUSERS pants 34 us 50 eu

ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM bespoke BLUE BLACK PANTS martin greenfield 32 33 us 48 eu

BERGDORF GOODMAN scotland BLUE CASHMERE VEST v neck M or 42" 107cm

ZEGNA italy BLUE WOOL SWEATER sz L or 52 eu slim\

POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER sz 46 L us 56L eu

GANT the hugger KICK ASS OXFORD SHIRT pink button down cotton SIZE M

JAEGER GREEN wool TENNIS sweater VEST sz 40" or M GREAT BRITAIN varsity

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad LINEN WOOL BROWN CHECK sack COAT 42 us 52 eu

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH brown blue 2 yds #3 great britain

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH blu red grn 2.6 yds #5 great britain

PAUL STUART nyc BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 42 XL us 52xl eu WORKING CUFF BUTTONS

WELLS of MAYFAIR london ENGLAND ROPE STRIPE FLANNEL COAT 48 us 60 eu BESPOKE

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH gold blue 5.75 yds 30" #2 great britain

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH olive gold gray 3 yds #1 great britain

BRITTANY LTD chicago IRELAND green wool HAND KNIT SWEATER VEST sz M us 42" 107cm

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH brn gray beige 2.6 yds #4 great britain

CLASSIC BRITISH FAIR ISLE V NECK SWEATER gray brown V NECK sz M

BROOKS BROTHERS 346 mid merino wool BLUE POLO NECK SWEATER sz M

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH red black 3 yds yds #6 great britain

1960s ABERCROMBIE & FITCH classic BLUE TWILL BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu w/ACTION BACK

POLO ralph lauren JEANS CO. very BOLD STRIPE UNIVERSITY SCARF blue black orange

BROOKS BROTHERS HAND TAILORED top line GRAY PLAID wool SPORT COAT 42 us 52 eu

ALL AUCTIONS CLOSE SUNDAY NIGHT 10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I've just realized that the link in my previous post did not work properly.

Follow this link to my current auctions, many of which will be ending tomorrow:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1

I have some nice cashmere, Lands End, BB and LL Bean and more.

Identify yourself as an AAAC member and I can entertain offers and also reduce shipping cost as much as possible.


----------



## Dmontez

eBay rant: why would you offer something for buy it now, accepts offers and then get offended when someone makes an offer?


----------



## Orgetorix

Dmontez said:


> eBay rant: why would you offer something for buy it now, accepts offers and then get offended when someone makes an offer?


Doesn't make sense to me, either, but I know a lot of Ebay sellers get irate about anything they perceive as a "lowball" offer. I don't get offended at any offers, I just decline them or make a counter-offer and move on.


----------



## 12345Michael54321

Dmontez said:


> eBay rant: why would you offer something for buy it now, accepts offers and then get offended when someone makes an offer?


Some people may see "Make Offer" as shorthand for "Make a reasonable offer, not please don't insult me by wasting my time with an utterly ridiculous offer."

Then when an offer comes in which they regard as ridiculous, they get annoyed.

Not saying their attitude or approach is sensible. But there you have it.

'Course, one man's reasonable offer may be another man's insultingly low offer. It's a somewhat subjective thing. (Although basing an offer on what a search of the Completed Auctions listings indicates similar items have gone for, strikes me as at least a semi-objective way of estimating value.)


----------



## mjo_1

Here's something you don't see every day....just in case that tax return is burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## drlivingston

mjo_1 said:


> Here's something you don't see every day....just in case that tax return is burning a hole in your pocket.


Those certainly speak to my inner pimp.


----------



## Shaver

drlivingston said:


> Those certainly speak to my inner pimp.


Although, I'd still wear those before I'd wear tassel loafers. :devil:


----------



## bloogy

Gents:

Have dropped the price a smidgen if of interest. Also, added photos of the actual item, though the Rancourt pics are lovely. Relisted item here:












bloogy said:


> Gents:
> 
> You might be interested the following:
> 
> Rancourt Gilman camp mocs, Carolina brown Chromexcel, new in box, 10D:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I've listed a truly gorgeous 100% cashmere Samuelsohn sportcoat this week, plus I have a number of auctions ending this evening, including 2 very nice 100% cashmere sweater and vest, as well as a Charles Tyrwhitt dress shirt and items from LLBean and Lands End.

If you bid and win, let me know by PM'ing me here.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


----------



## Coliningus

I know bit loafers can be a bit controversial around here, but I almost pulled the trigger on this great-looking pair of chili Heathwoods from AE, except I just recently bought a pair of full strap chili loafers so I will pass it onto you all instead:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Just a reminder that there's less than 24 hours before the end of this auction. The Samuelsohn I have listed is a beauty!



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I've listed a truly gorgeous 100% cashmere Samuelsohn sportcoat this week, plus I have a number of auctions ending this evening, including 2 very nice 100% cashmere sweater and vest, as well as a Charles Tyrwhitt dress shirt and items from LLBean and Lands End.
> 
> If you bid and win, let me know by PM'ing me here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


----------



## Dr. D

42L Brooks "Makers" cashmere sack blazer, $40 plus shipping


----------



## colorvision

Quoddy Venetian 12, $50/$75 BIN


----------



## Dr. D

BB Golden Fleece Hand Tailored sack blazer, size 43R? for $50 plus shipping


----------



## mack11211

*ON EBAY THIS WEEK -- CLOSING SUNDAY*

THIS WEEK:

OXXFORD
CHIPP TWEED SPORT COATING
ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM
MOAR

ALL LISTINGS CLOSE SUNDAY NIGHT ~10 PM EST

THIS WEEK'S AUCTIONS:
SWEATERS

IRISH POPCORN KNIT SWEATER size Small ireland wool WARM BULK!
CLASSIC BRITISH FAIR ISLE V NECK SWEATER gray brown V NECK sz M
1970s GROOVY MULTI ETHNIC FACES knit SWEATER VEST scoop neck sz M
JAEGER GREEN wool TENNIS sweater VEST sz 40" or M GREAT BRITAIN varsity
ZEGNA italy BLUE WOOL SWEATER sz L or 52 eu slim
1970s PURITAN AQUAKNIT GREEN wool SCOOP NECK SWEATER VEST sz L
MARINA YACHTING Italy ARGLYE SWEATER VEST XL wool italy

SHIRTS

GANT the hugger KICK ASS OXFORD SHIRT pink button down cotton SIZE M

PANTS

NEW Primo Coat Co. Ciccarelli BLUE DRESS TROUSERS 32 us 48 eu BILLY REID
ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM bespoke BLUE BLACK PANTS martin greenfield 32 33 us 48 eu
NEW Primo Coat Co. Ciccarelli BLACK TUXEDO TROUSERS silk satin 36 us 52 eu
UNUSUAL INCOTEX slowear HOUNDSTOOTH PRINT cotton PANTS 34 us 50 eu
$350 INCOTEX HIGH COMFORT super 100s TAN TWILL wool PANTS 36 us 52 eu
BILLS KHAKIS usa BROWN CORDUROY JEANS 38 us 54 eu

SPORT COATS & BLAZERS

NEW CHIPP winston tailors IVORY TUSSAH SILK COAT 38 XL us 48xl martin greenfield
$4000 RAPHAEL savile row New York BESPOKE BLUE worsted BLAZER 40 us 50 eu
BIG SALE $795 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN TWILL COAT 40 L us 50
OXXFORD CLOTHES Neiman Marcus GRAY plaid FLANNEL COAT 42 us 52 eu Laurent model
BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad LINEN WOOL BROWN CHECK sack COAT 42 us 52 eu
NEW CHIPP winston tailors SILK LINEN COLORFUL PLAID COAT 42 42 L su 52L eu
POLO RALPH LAUREN navy TWEED CHECK COAT 42 L us 52 L eu jacket blazer
$1500 MYSTERY BESPOKE custom BROWN GOLD CHECK wool TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu
BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMELHAIR PLAID SACK COAT 46 us 56 eu brown 3b
POLO Ralph Lauren ITALY OFF WHITE LINEN COAT 48 us 60 eu XXL

OUTERWEAR

SWAGGER 1970s JAPAN TRENCH COAT size s cotton blend
1970s GROOVY BLOOMINGDALES blue COTTON MADRAS SAFARI COAT jacket shirt sz M slim
SANYO japan TRENCH COAT size 40 R us or size M
PAUL STUART austria brown RAIN COAT sz M wool CASHMERE LINING

CLOTH

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH brn gray beige 2.6 yds #4 great britain
DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH olive gold gray 3 yds #1 great britain
DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH blu red grn 2.6 yds #5 great britain
DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH brown blue 2 yds #3 great britain 
DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH gold blue 5.75 yds 30" #2 great britain

CHECK THE STORE FOR 100 MORE ITEMS
IN ALL CATEGORIES
ALL AUCTIONS END ~10 PM SUNDAY EST
FIND ALL LISTINGS HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Gman-2

Here are the links to some Harris Tweeds I have posted on eBay. 

Norm Thompson Tan and Black, tagged 40R, may be more like 38/39


Brown 3 roll 2, 38R


Grey (originally from Ed Michtom's in Charlottesville VA), 36R


Thanks


----------



## FLMike

In case anyone is interested, I've got a great pair of AE spectators in 10D, brand new in box, for sale on ebay....



NOW SOLD!


----------



## nbj08

Just listed a pair of AE Kenilworth in burnished brown. Size 11B. 

Starting bid is $0.99


----------



## nbj08

Also listed a pair of AE Dalton boots in Burgundy Shell Corodvan. Size 11D

Asking $369 _*OBO*_


----------



## nbj08

Listing ending tomorrow - bid currently at only $32!


----------



## Dingus

Here are some Trad items I have up for auction for (I hope) reasonable prices

*Shoes*

*AE Players* 9.5D in brown suede

*AE Walden penny loafers *10E in OK, wearable but not great shape, *starting at $0.99*

*Shorts* (Spring Break is Here)

*J McLaughlin Pincord Lion Embroidered Critter Shorts with MOP buttons Size 36*

*BB Green Seersucker Shorts Size 42*

*Ties*

*Vintage Orvis Multipoint Buck Tie in Green*

*Vintage Paul Stuart Flying Ducks Embroidered silk tie in red*

*Amazing vintage Indian Madras tie from Paul Stuart with the original $6.50 tag sewn in*

*Paul Stuart adjustable silk black bowtie *

Thanks!


----------



## Odradek

Just listed and ending on Sunday, March 20th.

Church's PTB shoes.
The model name is "Gerrard" and the size is UK 8.5H, so for a wide foot.










Also Bally, black cap toe balmorals.
Doppio 2 is the model name.
The size is 9.5 UK.
No width fitting on them.

And a whole lot of ties including three grenadine ties ,and several bow ties from Harrods.

Includes Turnbull & Asser, Charvet, John Comfort, Simpson, Salvatore Ferrogamo and more.


----------



## mack11211

*SALE TODAY ONLY 50% OFF J PRESS, PAUL STUART, LORO PIANA, POLO, MORE! (80 items!)*

SALE
TODAY ONLY
50% OFF !!!!
TIMOTHY EVEREST BESPOKE
J PRESS
CHIPP
POLO
LORO PIANA
CHURCH'S SHOES
MOAR

IRISH POPCORN KNIT SWEATER size Small ireland wool WARM BULK!

ANDREA ROSATI italy gray LINEN SILK pants 34 us 50 eu

TIMOTHY EVEREST london BESPOKE BROWN PEAK LAPEL SUIT 38 L us 48l eu custom

$1500 MYSTERY BESPOKE custom PURPLE OLIVE CHECK wool TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu

PIOMBO italy GOLDEN COTTON POLO NECK KNIT SHIRT sz M

ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM suit cloth ROPE STRIPE WORSTED wool cashmere england AFF 16

KENZO homme italy OLIVE TWILL cotton JEANS 34 us 50 eu 44 fr

POLO Ralph Lauren italy BLUE GREEN DOUBLE FACE LAMBSWOOL SCARF

CLASSIC! JOHN SMEDLEY england VERLANA wool BURGUNDY V NECK SWEATER 40" or M

NWT $200 TIM CAMINO italy lo rise PINK JEANS 34 us 50 eu

ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM bespoke BLUE BLACK PANTS martin greenfield 32 33 us 48 eu

POLO RALPH LAUREN navy BLUE FLANNEL D/B BLAZER 42 us 52 eu wool jacket coat

POLO Ralph Lauren WOOL CASHMERE RED GREEN PLAID COAT 42 L us 52l eu CORNELIANI

NEW $600 CHIPP winston CUSTOM BLUE WOOL PANTS 32 us 48 eu SPRING WEIGHT

NEW H HERZFELD Madison Ave LIGHT GREEN SPORT SHIRT XL us 54 eu

CLASSIC BRITISH FAIR ISLE V NECK SWEATER gray brown V NECK sz M

HICKEY FREEMAN usa UNUSUAL BLUE BLAZER coat jacket 42 L us 52l eu WORKING CUFFS

BIG SALE $795 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN TWILL COAT 40 L us 50

BURBERRY LONDON hickey freeman BLUE herringbone TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu

PAUL STUART austria brown RAIN COAT sz M wool CASHMERE LINING

BROOKS BROTHERS HAND TAILORED top line GRAY PLAID wool SPORT COAT 42 us 52 eu

ELDRIDGE harry rothman ROTHMAN'S BLUE GRAY TWEED PLAID SUIT 40 42 us 50 52 eu

BELVEST donna italy DAVIDE CENCI GREEN STRIPE wool SUIT 46 it 12 us

CLASSIC vintage LOEWE spain NAVY BLUE HORSEBIT LOAFERS 41 eu 7 uk 8 8.5 us

SANYO japan TRENCH COAT size 40 R us or size M

RARE 1927 M S de JONG amsterdam BESPOKE FORMAL TAILCOAT SUIT coat pants 38 us 48

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMELHAIR PLAID SACK COAT 46 us 56 eu brown 3b

POLO RALPH LAUREN navy TWEED CHECK COAT 42 L us 52 L eu jacket blazer

CASA DE MODA ROMANIA BESPOKE 1b BLACK COAT PEAK 40 50 LAPELS TOM F*RD STYLE

MARINA YACHTING italy RUST COLORED cotton JEANS 34 us 50 eu

OXXFORD CLOTHES Neiman Marcus GRAY plaid FLANNEL COAT 42 us 52 eu Laurent model

LORO PIANA italy CUSTOM bespoke BLACK CASHMERE COAT blazer 44L us 54L eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMELHAIR PLAID SACK COAT 46 us 56 eu brown 3b

1960s ABERCROMBIE & FITCH classic BLUE TWILL BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu w/ACTION BACK

OXXFORD CLOTHES Neiman Marcus GRAY plaid FLANNEL COAT 42 us 52 eu Laurent model

BIG SALE NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad BLUE WHITE COLLAR SHIRT 15.5 35 39L

NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM england SANTA CLAUS SILK VEST sz S

Jean Paul GAULTIER CLASSIQUE italy france TAN TWEED COAT 42 it 10 gb 8 us

NEW nwt $350 JAY KOS ny italy black beige WOVEN PIN DOT SHIRT 16 in 41 cm

BIG SALE NEW NEW nwt $390 J PRESS japan COTTON RAMIE COAT XL with ACTION BACK

JAEGER GREEN wool TENNIS sweater VEST sz 40" or M GREAT BRITAIN varsity

RARE CHURCH'S shoe SUEDE CREPE SOLE TASSEL LOAFERS 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu England

BIG SALE NEW nwt $69.50 J PRESS brown SILK PAISLEY TIE 3.5" in 9 cm

POLO RALPH LAUREN navy SILK LINEN wool CHECK COAT 42 L us 52 L eu jacket blazer

SALE ON ALL ITEM SENDS MIDNIGHT TONIGHT PST

FIND ALL SALE ITEMS HERE:

ebay.to/22g4QZc


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I have listed a number of new items on EBay, including some Viyella shirts, a ladies' Barbour blouse. Don't hesitate to PM me here if anything interests you!

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


----------



## mack11211

*THIS WEEK: 40% OFF ALL TRAD ITEMS, plus 20 NWT J PRESS COATS & TROUSERS*

THIS WEEK:
RAPHAEL SAVILE ROW BESPOKE
ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM
OVER 20 NWT J PRESS COATS & TROUSERS
AND
EASTER WEEKEND SALE -- 40% OFF OVER 80 ITEMS

THIS WEEK: OVER 60 AUCTIONS AND 40% OFF OVER 80 FIXED PRICE LISTINGS that you can find here: ebay.to/21KL1Hp

THE AUCTIONS:

POLO Ralph Lauren TAN GABARDINE TROUSERS 34 36 us 50 52 eu ITALY

SULKA italy D/B SUMMER CHECK COAT 42 S us 52c eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER coat 42 S us 52c eu

INCOTEX portugal HEATHER GREEN wool FLANNEL PANTS 34 us 50 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS deep OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 40 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS KHAKI TAN CHINO PANTS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS KHAKI TAN CHINO PANTS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS deep OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 44 us 60 eu b

BIG SALE NWT $195 J PRESS BROWN LINEN blend TROUSERS 42 us 58 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER TROUSERS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS light TAN CHINO PANTS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS light TAN CHINO PANTS 42 us 58 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM GRAY STRIPE SUIT 38 us 48 eu

PAUL STUART Samuelsohn brown WOOL SILK CHECK COAT 37 38 S us 47 48c eu

$4000 RAPHAEL savile row New York BESPOKE BLUE worsted BLAZER 40 us 50 eu

BIG SALE NEW NEW nwt $390 J PRESS japan COTTON RAMIE COAT XL with ACTION BACK

ESSENTIAL! PAUL STUART england CHARCOAL GRAY WORSTED wool SUIT 42 XL us 52xl eu

PAUL STUART samuelsohn PURE CASHMERE PLAID COAT 44 us 54 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON

NEW CHIPP winston tailors CUSTOM bespoke khaki cotton SAFARI SHIRT coat XL XXL

HICKEY FREEMAN customized BLACK SUMMER BLAZER 42 L us 52l eu rare details

1950s BROOKS BROTHERS CLASSIC TRAD orange brown PLAID SACK SUIT 42 L us 52 L eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS SPRING BLUE GREEN YELLOW PLAID COAT 43 44 R us 54 eu

POLO Ralph Lauren ITALY OFF WHITE LINEN COAT 48 us 60 eu XXL

POLO RALPH LAUREN navy SILK LINEN wool CHECK COAT 42 L us 52 L eu jacket blazer

BIG SALE NEW $495 J PRESS CLASSIC BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER COAT 42XL us 52XL eu

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS PINK & TAN "CRISPY" STRIPE COAT 46 us 56 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS GRAY canvas UNCONSTRUCTED COAT 54R us

BIG SALE NEW $595 J PRESS GREEN SPRING BLUE PINK CHECK COAT 39 40 R us 50 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 40 L us 50 L eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS COTTON LINEN unconstructed SACK COAT 41 42 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 42 us 52 eu

NEW LISTING OXXFORD CLOTHES custom quality OLIVE GREEN lightweight 3b SUIT 42 us 52 eu

NEW LISTING POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE LINEN COAT blazer 36 L us 46 l eu ITALY JAPAN Corneliani

RAPHAEL Savile Row BLUE LINEN d/b COAT 42 us 52 eu

ALAN FLUSSER custom BESPOKE GREEN LINEN COAT 40 L us 50L eu SAKS FIFTH AVENUE

BIG SALE NEW nwt $695 J PRESS pressidential SLUBBY SILK COAT 41 42 R 52 eu

RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke GRAY FLANNEL SUIT 40 L us 50l eu

RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke 3pc GRAY TWEED flannel SUIT 40 L us 50L e

ERCOLE'S brooklyn USA BESPOKE GREEN SUIT 40 L us 50l eu PORTER & HARDING CLOTH

NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM wool MOHAIR SUIT 41 42 L 52L e martin greenfield bespoke

$4000 RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke PLAID SUIT 40 us 50 eu

NEW CHIPP winston tailors BROWN STRIPE SUIT 44 us 54 eu WILD PAISLEY LINING!

BIG SALE NEW nwt $525 J PRESS GRAY STRIPED SEERSUCKER D/B COAT 41 42S us 52c eu

ALL AUCTIONS AND
EASTER WEEKEND SALE
END
10 PM EST
FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Odradek

Just listed a very nice pair of










And all of these are ending on Sunday Sport Coats, a Brioni Three Piece Suit and a few ties.

A British GTH

Also listed several ties by Hermes, Salvatore Ferragamo, Duchamp and others.

*And also...*
Church's shoes.
Black PTB "Gerrard" in UK Size 8.5H


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Happy Easter!

I have a few auctions ending shortly after 11 AM Eastern Time, which includes a Viyella shirt sized Large, a gorgeous pair of selvedge jeans and wool/cashmere blend long sleeved polo-type sweater.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


----------



## Coliningus

Navy hopsack brooksease blazer in 40L, complete with natural shoulders and a 3/2 roll (doesn't say in the listing but you can see the third buttonhole in the pictures). Not my listing, just saw it and liked it even though it's a little big for me.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack11211

*POLO, PAUL STUART, NWT J PRESS on ebay*

THIS WEEK

A LIST THAT IS SMALL BUT PERFECTLY FORMED

ADRIAN JULES x BERGDORF GOODMAN
OXXFORD
PAUL STUART
POLO RALPH LAUREN

AUCTIONS CLOSE SUNDAY 10 PM EST
FIND THEM HERE
https://ebay.to/1N0T2Xa

NEW ADRIAN JULES x BERGDORF GOODMAN D/B SEERSUCKER SUIT 46 L us 56 L eu

OXXFORD CLOTHES custom quality OLIVE GREEN lightweight 3b SUIT 42 us 52 eu

POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE LINEN COAT blazer 36 L us 46 l eu ITALY JAPAN Corneliani

PAUL STUART Samuelsohn brown WOOL SILK CHECK COAT 37 38 S us 47 48c eu

ALSO TAKING OFFERS ON

OVER 20 NWT J PRESS

COATS, JACKETS AND TROUSERS

FIND ALL J PRESS HERE
https://ebay.to/1Xn5GQN

FIND 100 MORE LISTINGS HERE:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

It's hard to follow in Mack11211 footsteps but I have available Ralph Lauren Purple Label, Viyella, Charles Tyrwhitt and Lands End shirts and some cashmere sweaters, amongst others.

Enjoy!

(For some reason, I cannot copy the EBay link in this post. My EBay user name is Ybou2002).


----------



## Pentheos

Allen Edmonds SHELL CORDOVAN Randolphs in 13E, $56.00 BIN

Not my auction.

Note, it looks to me like there is a repair to the "strap" on the outside of the left shoe. But otherwise appear to be on their first soles.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Not meaning to be argumentative, but
based on what can be seen of the linings in the shoes and on the distorted condition of the uppers, I'm guessing they have seen a lot more wear than that. Those Randolphs have seen heavy use.


----------



## Pentheos

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Not meaning to be argumentative, but
> based on what can be seen of the linings in the shoes and on the distorted condition of the uppers, I'm guessing they have seen a lot more wear than that. Those Randolphs have seen heavy use.


The soles lack the recraft sign, and the heels are AE's combo ones, so they appear to me to be the original ones. Someone may wish to gamble on them. Or not.


----------



## mack11211

*POLO RALPH LAUREN, NWT J PRESS, PETER GOLDING ENGLAND on ebay! (140 items!)*

ENDING TONIGHT:

ALAN FLUSSER
EDGAR POMEROY BESPOKE
MAURICE SEDWELL SAVILE ROW
KENT WANG MTM
FIORAVANTI BESPOKE
POLO RALPH LAUREN
PETER GOLDING ENGLAND
MOAR

On the trad side:

MOD! 1960s PETER GOLDING england OLIVE GREEN cotton CORDUROY COAT size SMALL

CHESTER BARRIE x BROOKS BROTHERS hand tailored D/B SUIT england 40 us 50 eu

POLO Ralph Lauren CREAM GABARDINE TROUSERS 36 us 52 eu ITALY

EDGAR POMEROY custom BESPOKE LINEN SHIRT JACKET sz 44 us 54 eu or L XL

HICKEY by hickey freeman tan brown LINEN SILK COAT for IAN VELARDI 38 48 slim

BIG SALE NEW nwt $525 J PRESS GRAY STRIPED SEERSUCKER D/B COAT 41 42S us 52c eu
Please see 20 MORE NWT J PRESS items in my ebay store!

POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE LINEN COAT blazer 36 L us 46 l eu ITALY JAPAN Corneliani

POLO Ralph Lauren TAN GABARDINE TROUSERS 34 36 us 50 52 eu ITALY

OXXFORD onwentsia model SUMMER BLAZER 42 43 us 52 eu

SUMMER! POLO ralph lauren CREAM SILK LINEN wool PEAK LAPEL COAT 44 us 54 eu

SUMMER! POLO ralph lauren CREAM lightweight flannel COAT 44 us 54 eu

BESPOKE MAURICE SEDWELL savile row SUMMER GRAY plaid SUIT 42 us 52 eu england

ALL AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT ~10 PM EST
THAT'S TONIGHT!!!!
FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE
https://ebay.to/23G8gsk

100+ MORE ITEMS IN MY EBAY STORE HERE:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Clay J

Pentheos said:


> The soles lack the recraft sign, and the heels are AE's combo ones, so they appear to me to be the original ones. Someone may wish to gamble on them. Or not.


I gambled on them, and they are not _that_ bad. The tears on the strap have been reinforced, I assume by AE since there is a small recraft sign on one of the soles. They will be my beater loafers until I send in for a re-recraft. Do you think I could get them to replace the straps?


----------



## mack11211

*NEW LOW PRICES ON NWT J PRESS, POLO RL, MOAR ON EBAY*

CLOSING TONIGHT
~10 PM EST:

RAPHAEL SAVILE ROW BESPOKE
MAURICE SEDWELL SAVILE ROW
NWT J PRESS
PAUL STUART
ALAN FLUSSER
EDGAR POMEROY

POLO RL
HIEND KOREA
BALMAIN
MOAR

SUITS

BESPOKE MAURICE SEDWELL savile row SUMMER GRAY plaid SUIT 42 us 52 eu england

SOUTHWICK for ALAN FLUSSER MTM BROWN SUIT 42 L us 52L eu

$3000 EDGAR POMEROY custom bespoke TAN COTTON SUIT 40 42 L us 50 52 l eu

SUMMER! IDEA UOMO italy YELLOW LINEN SUIT 40 42 us 50 52 eu CRESPI FABRIC

RARE COLOR PAUL STUART samuelsohn canada MOSS GREEN SUIT 39 40 L us 50 l eu

HART SCHAFFNER MARX TUXEDO 44 L us 54 L eu slim athletic GOLD TRUMPETE

NEW LISTING $4000 RAPHAEL savile row nyc CUSTOM bespoke BLUE STRIPE SUIT 40 us 50 eu

NEW LISTING SERIOUS BUSINESS! PAUL STUART GRAY STRIPE SUIT 40 S us 50c eu samuelsohn canada

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

POLO Ralph Lauren BLUE LINEN COAT blazer 36 L us 46 l eu ITALY JAPAN Corneliani

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS COTTON LINEN unconstructed SACKCOAT 41 42 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 42 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NEW $495 J PRESS CLASSIC BLUE STRIPE SEERSUCKER COAT 42XL us 52XL eu

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL italy SUMMERWEIGHT CASHMERE COAT 42L us 52L eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS GRAY canvas UNCONSTRUCTED COAT 54R us

$2500 EDGAR POMEROY BESPOKE BLUE LINEN COAT 42 L us 52 L eu

SUMMER! POLO ralph lauren CREAM SILK LINEN wool PEAK LAPEL COAT 44 us 54 eu

CLASSIC! BROOKS BROTHERS BROOKSGATE 3b BLAZER 42 XL us 52xl eu

SEBASTIEN GREY bespoke GRAY PLAID full canvas PLAID JACKET 38 40 us 48 50 eu

NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM SHOP striped BLUE COAT blazer 40 L us 50 L eu

OXXFORD onwentsia model SUMMER BLAZER 42 43 us 52 eu

SUMMER! 1950 VINCENT BALLETTA custom bespoke CREAM WOOL COAT 42 us 52 eu

ELEGANT! Salvatore FERRAGAMO italy BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $695 J PRESS pressidential SLUBBY SILK COAT 41 42 R 52 eu

SUMMER! POLO ralph lauren CREAM lightweight flannel COAT 44 us 54 eu

NEW LISTING HIEND KOREA STREETWEAR gray KNIT COAT blazer jacket SIZE Small 38 us 48 eu

NEW LISTING BALMAIN paris italy BLUE FLANNEL COAT Blazer 40 42 S us 50 52c eu BOUTIQUE LINE

MOD! 1960s BRITISH AMERICAN HOUSE nyc HIGH BUTTON BLUE COAT 40 50 SLIM

NEW LISTING EVENING! RICHARD TYLER usa black BLAZER 40 us 50 eu SILK LINING!

NEW LISTING NEW! $2500 RAPHAEL Savile Row BLUE SUMMER BLAZER 44 46 us 54 56 eu

NEW LISTING WASP ELEGANCE! PETER ELLIOT nyc hand tailored BLUE SUMMER BLAZER 38 us 48 eu

NEW LISTING SUMMER! SEIZE SUR VINGT nyc ibari taly SHIMMERY BLUE COAT 40 42 us 52 eu

NEW LISTING NEW! $2500 RAPHAEL Savile Row d/b BLACK BLAZER 48 us 60 eu

NEW LISTING NEW! $2500 RAPHAEL Savile Row BLUE pick and pick D/B COAT 40 us 50 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 40 L us 50 L eu

PANTS

NEW LISTING NEW! $1000 RAPHAEL Savile Row BLUE COTTON TROUSERS pants 36 us 52 eu

POLO Ralph Lauren CREAM GABARDINE TROUSERS 36 us 52 eu ITALY

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS light TAN CHINO PANTS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS KHAKI TAN CHINO PANTS 38 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NWT $160 J PRESS deep OLIVE green CHINO PANTS 40 us 56 eu

SHIRTS

BIG SALE NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad BLUE WHITE COLLAR SHIRT 15.5 35 39L

EDGAR POMEROY custom BESPOKE LINEN SHIRT JACKET sz 44 us 54 eu or L XL

NEW LISTING NEW $150 MOSAIQUE italy BLUE FLORAL b/d flower PRINT SHIRT sz 52 eu XL XXL us

VINTAGE

SUMMER ELEGANCE! 1950s cream color SHAWL LAPEL DINNER JACKET 38 us 48 eu

SUMMER! 1950 VINCENT BALLETTA custom bespoke CREAM WOOL COAT 42 us 52 eu

TIES

BIG SALE NEW nwt $69.50 J PRESS brown SILK PAISLEY TIE 3.5" in 9 cm

BIG SALE NEW nwt $79.50 J PRESS ORANGE STRIPE SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.25" 8.5 cm

OVER 100 MORE ITEMS IN MY EBAY STORE HERE:

https://ebay.to/1U8Ay8N

ALL AUCTIONS CLOSE SUNDAY NIGHT ~10 PM EST

FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Pentheos

Clay J said:


> I gambled on them, and they are not _that_ bad. The tears on the strap have been reinforced, I assume by AE since there is a small recraft sign on one of the soles. They will be my beater loafers until I send in for a re-recraft. Do you think I could get them to replace the straps?


I really have no idea if they'll replace the straps. I'm sure they'll let you know. Personally, I think you did good, especially with the rises in the price of SC. Those are near $700 shoes.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

For some reason I have a hard time posting and I'm unable to copy fresh links to my EBay listings. I have some new items, including 3 Viyella shirts. Please follow the link in the quote below.



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I have listed a number of new items on EBay, including some Viyella shirts, a ladies' Barbour blouse. Don't hesitate to PM me here if anything interests you!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


----------



## mack11211

*NWT J PRESS, PETER ELLIOT, POLO RL, JM WESTON, etc on EBAY ENDING TONIGHT*

THIS WEEK:

MANY SHOOZ!

J M WESTON
POLO RL
PAUL STUART
MOAR

ALSO:

ANDERSON & SHEPPARD BLAZER!

ALL AUCTIONS CLOSE ~10 PM EST -- THAT'S TONIGHT!

Find them here:

https://ebay.to/1TO0k01

SHOES

WORN ONCE! $348 PAUL STUART spain PECCARY LOAFERS 8 us 40.5 eu

J M WESTON France SLIP ON TASSEL LOAFERS 9 us 42 eu 8 uk

POLO Ralph Lauren PEBBLE GRAIN SHOES 9 D us 42 e crockett & jones ENGLAND DANITE

LOUIS BOSTON italy LEATHER AND FABRIC GHILLIE KILTIE SHOES 9D us 42 eu 8 uk

ALLEN EDMONDS tribeca BROWN lace up SHOES 9 us 8 uk 42 eu

BALLY switzerland Low vamp TASSEL LOAFERS 10 D us 11 uk

ALLEN EDMONDS winnetka BLACK PENNY LOAFERS slipons 9.5 D us

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

ANDERSON & SHEPPARD savile row BESPOKE BLUE D/B BLAZER 42 us 52 eu

EVENING! RICHARD TYLER usa black BLAZER 40 us 50 eu SILK LINING!

OXXFORD gibbons model SUMMER BLAZER 40 us 50 eu BARNEYS NY

SPRING! ZEGNA for LOEWE MADRID spain GOLDEN HOPSACK COAT 44 us 54 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 42 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 40 L us 50 L eu

WASP ELEGANCE! PETER ELLIOT nyc hand tailored BLUE SUMMER BLAZER 38 us 48 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $525 J PRESS GRAY STRIPED SEERSUCKER D/B COAT 42S us 52c eu

SUIT

SERIOUS BUSINESS! PAUL STUART GRAY STRIPE SUIT 40 S us 50c eu samuelsohn canada

ALL AUCTIONS END ~10 PM SUNDAY EST -- TONIGHT!!!

Here they are:

https://ebay.to/1TO0k01

100 MORE ITEMS IN MY EBAY STORE

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*EVEN MORE SHOOZ: NEW & LINGWOOD, PAUL STUART, ALDEN, MOAR*

THIS WEEK:

EVEN MORE SHOOZ!

ALDEN
ALLEN EDMONDS
BALLY
NEW & LINGWOOD
PAUL STUART
MOAR

ALSO:

ANDERSON & SHEPPARD BLAZER!
NWT J PRESS SEERSUCKER COAT

ALL AUCTIONS CLOSE SUNDAY ~10 PM EST

SHOES

NEW & LINGWOOD BROWN CALF LOAFERS slipons england 10.5 E uk 11.5 D us

NEW & LINGWOOD SUEDE LOAFERS slipons england 8.5 E uk 9.5 D us 42.5 eu

BALLY switzerland Low vamp TASSEL LOAFERS 10 D us 11 uk

ALLEN EDMONDS tribeca BROWN lace up SHOES 9 us 8 uk 42 eu

ALDEN new england BROWN TASSEL LOAFERS slipons 8.5 b/d 7.5 uk 41.5 eu (g)

LOUIS BOSTON italy LEATHER AND FABRIC GHILLIE KILTIE SHOES 9D us 42 eu 8 uk

WORN ONCE! $348 PAUL STUART spain PECCARY LOAFERS 8 us 40.5 eu

FERRAGAMO italy TAN SUEDE CAPTOE SHOES with VIBRAM SOLES 9.5 us 8.5 uk 43 eu

CLASSIC BROOKS BROTHERS great britain BLACK WINGTIPS BROGUES 39 eu 7 us 6 uk

BARNEYS italy BROWN CAPTOE OXFORD SHOES 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu HAND MADE

ALDEN new england BROWN TASSEL LOAFERS slipons 8.5 b/d 7.5 uk 41.5 eu (m)

STUBBS & WOOTTON spain palm beach GRAY SLIPPERS 11.5 us 10.5 uk

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

ANDERSON & SHEPPARD savile row BESPOKE BLUE D/B BLAZER 42 us 52 eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $395 J PRESS TAN canvas unconstructed COAT 40 L us 50 L eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $525 J PRESS GRAY STRIPED SEERSUCKER D/B COAT 42S us 52c eu

ALL AUCTIONS END ~10 PM SUNDAY EST

Find them here:

https://ebay.to/1OnRZBd

125 MORE ITEMS IN MY EBAY STORE

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*MORE SHOOZ: BROOKS BROTHERS, STUBBS & WOOTTON, etc. CLOSING SUNDAY*

THIS WEEK

SCALING THE SHOOZ SUMMIT!

SAINT CRISPINS

TOM FORD

PAUL STUART

MOAR

SUPER RARE! MTO SAINT CRISPINS GREEN SPLIT TOE DERBY 10.5 G uk 11.5 E us LEFFOT

TOM FORD italy BROWN SUEDE MOCCASINS 11T 11 us 10 uk

UNUSUAL BALLY switzerland BLUE calf leather CHUKKA BOOTS 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu

CLASSIC BROOKS BROTHERS great britain BLACK WINGTIPS BROGUES 39 eu 7 us 6 uk

STUBBS & WOOTTON spain palm beach GRAY SLIPPERS 11.5 us 10.5 uk

WORN ONCE! $348 PAUL STUART spain PECCARY LOAFERS 8 us 40.5 eu

NEW & LINGWOOD SUEDE LOAFERS slipons england 8.5 E uk 9.5 D us 42.5 eu

FERRAGAMO italy TAN SUEDE CAPTOE SHOES with VIBRAM SOLES 9.5 us 8.5 uk 43 eu

BARNEYS italy BROWN CAPTOE OXFORD SHOES 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu HAND MADE

RALPH LAUREN italy BLACK MONK STRAP SHOES 9 us 42 eu 8 uk polo

FLORSHIEIM usa ROYAL IMPERIAL black WINGTIPS brogues 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu

ALLEN EDMONDS tribeca BROWN lace up SHOES 9 us 8 uk 42 eu

LOUIS BOSTON italy LEATHER AND FABRIC GHILLIE KILTIE SHOES 9D us 42 eu 8 uk

BALLY switzerland Low vamp TASSEL LOAFERS 10 D us 11 uk

ALL AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT ~10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://ebay.to/20jpjdM

100+ MORE ITEMS IN MY STORE

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*40% OFF MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND SALE -- through Tuesday only*

Dear Folks:

Take 40% off scores of items!

NWT J Press:
https://ebay.to/24a31My

English shoes:
https://ebay.to/27UsxtE

Classic trad:
https://ebay.to/1sdE3Qt

And much, more more!

Auctions this week include shoes from John Lobb, coats from Henry Poole, and much much more.

The sale and the auctions end ~10PM EST on TUESDAY night, after the holiday weekend.

Find the whole store here:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*Final hours*

Eleven hours to go! Auctions and 40% off sale end TONIGHT ~10 PM EST!



mack11211 said:


> Dear Folks:
> 
> Take 40% off scores of items!
> 
> NWT J Press:
> https://ebay.to/24a31My
> 
> English shoes:
> https://ebay.to/27UsxtE
> 
> Classic trad:
> https://ebay.to/1sdE3Qt
> 
> And much, more more!
> 
> Auctions this week include shoes from John Lobb, coats from Henry Poole, and much much more.
> 
> The sale and the auctions end ~10PM EST on TUESDAY night, after the holiday weekend.
> 
> Find the whole store here:
> https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I have a number of recent and very nice made in Canada Viyella shirts, some in 80/20, others in 90/10 and even a rare 90 cotton and 10 cashmere. Also of interest, although not trad, I have a Canali jacket.

You can find my auctions here:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## bloogy

Nice and basic for the warm weather, especially if you golf: PRL Golf polo in red and blue stripe. Peruvian cotton, very nicely made. Full cut, none of this slim fit nonsense. Have a peek if so inclined. Apologies for typically huge picture...

Item here:


----------



## serdan

Have been searching for Anderson-Little on ebay.

These two NOS items seem to be quite nice (and they were of course made in the USA):

Tweed sports coat in brown, half lined, with leather buttons and patched pockets, tagged size 42L: (I have lost some weight and size 42 seems a bit too big now, otherwise I would be happy to get it)

Gray pinstripe suit, tagged size 38S:


----------



## serdan

And, if you wear size 36L or 38R these might be a very good deal. These green blazers are made by Hardwick and seem to be NOS:

(36L)
(38R)


----------



## ATL

These are my own listings. Contact me on here if you want to make a deal.


----------



## thetallestmanonearth

my own auctions -


----------



## eris

My auctions - a terrific harris tweed coat from the boom years, approx. size 40, and a 42L H. Freeman summer suit I bought off etsy:


----------



## thetallestmanonearth

Gucci Horsebit loafers size 8 w/ lugsole, damaged right shoe from dog  but selling at a steal. Willing to take even lower offers from members here (just mention username through ebay)



I also think that you could get these fixed in mint condition if go to the right cobbler.


----------



## mack11211

*THIS WEEK: GUCCI LOAFERS, REPP TIES*

On ebay now, ending Sunday night ~10 PM EST:

LOT OF TWO (2) VENANZI italy SILK repp STRIPE TIES 4" 10 cm

LOT OF TWO (2) VENANZI italy SILK repp STRIPE TIES 4" 10 cm

LOT OF TWO (2) VENANZI italy EDGAR POMEROY SILK repp STRIPE TIES 4" 10 cm

BIGI per CASTELLANI Milano RED SILK REPP TIE 3.75" 9.5 cm XLONG italy

OXXFORD onwentsia model SUMMER BLAZER 42 43 us 52 eu

FERRAGAMO studio italy BROWN SUEDE CHUKKA BOOT 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu VIBRAM SOLE

CLASSIC GUCCI italy BROWN LOAFERS slip on SHOES 41.5 eu 7.5 uk 8.5 us

Find them here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## straw sandals

Not my auction. A crazy J Press Norfolk jacket in green corduroy, around a 38S:


----------



## mack11211

*THURSTON BRACES, VENANZI REPP TIES, FERRAGAMO CHUKKAS & MOAR*

JUST A FEW OF THIS WEEK'S AUCTIONS, CLOSING SUNDAY NIGHT:

FERRAGAMO studio italy BROWN SUEDE CHUKKA BOOT 8.5 us 7.5 uk 41.5 eu VIBRAM SOLE

EREDI PISANO italy GRAY CASHMERE HERRINGBONE TIE italy 3.75" 9.5 cm

LOT OF TWO (2) VENANZI italy EDGAR POMEROY SILK repp STRIPE TIES 4" 10 cm

LOT OF TWO (2) POLO ralph lauren JOSEPH ABBOUD italy CHECK SILK TIES 4" 10 cm

LOT OF TWO (2) VENANZI italy SILK repp STRIPE TIES 4" 10 cm

LOT OF TWO (2) VENANZI italy SILK repp STRIPE TIES 4" 10 cm

NEW LISTING PAUL STUART classic ITALY COLORS striped BRACES red white green

NEW LISTING TRAFALGAR unusual TOUR DE FRANCE CYCLISTS braces SUSPENDERS

NEW LISTING THURSTON england PAUL STUART RED CHECK plaid SUSPENDERS braces

OXXFORD onwentsia model SUMMER BLAZER 42 43 us 52 eu

MANY MORE AUCTIONS 
AND 100+ MORE ITEMS IN THE STORE
FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## bloogy

If you boys are interested, I currently have a couple of pinpoint Brooks Brothers OCBD in 16/33 over on the ePlace, one white one blue. These are traditional full cut/must iron. 

Prices are reasonable (I hope) in view of the fact that these are from the long white rectangular label made in USA era.

Links:

White:



Blue:



If you win, let me know you are AAAC and I'll split the postage costs.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## WillBarrett

Here's a few of my own eBay items. Good trad stuff.

A nice 3/2 sack from vintage red label JAB in 42L.




Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Suit in 43L



Brooks Brothers Wool blend Hopsack 3/2 in 44L



Nice Hickey Freeman glen plaid sport coat in 41R



Terrific Brooks Brothers Made in Italy Silk Linen Wool Blend in 46R



Nice unlabeled tweed sport coat in 41L - 3/2 sack and no vent. USA-made.




Great pair of Hanover longwings in size 8 A/D





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mack11211

*And we're back!*

This week:

Five lengths of vintage tweed jacketing from Chipp (Winston Tailors)

Brilliant colors and patterns.

https://ebay.to/2buf6Z0

Also:

LOT OF TWO (2) VENANZI italy EDGAR POMEROY SILK repp STRIPE TIES 4" 10 cm

LOT OF TWO (2) VENANZI italy SILK repp STRIPE TIES 4" 10 cm

LOT OF TWO (2) POLO ralph lauren JOSEPH ABBOUD italy CHECK SILK TIES 4" 10 cm

LOT OF TWO VINEYARD VINES grosgrain BELTS prep trad british american

THURSTON england PAUL STUART RED CHECK plaid SUSPENDERS braces

PAUL STUART classic ITALY COLORS striped BRACES red white green

All auctions close Sunday night ~10PM EST!

Find them all here:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*BROOKS SACKS, NEW & LINGWOOD, $9.99 AUCTIONS WITH NO RESERVE (150 items!)*

THIS WEEK:

MANY TRAD ITEMS AT AUCTION,

including

MANY AUCTIONS WITH $9.99 START AND NO RESERVE

NWT J PRESS SHIRTS
NEW & LINGWOOD BESPOKE
VINTAGE ABERCROMBIE & FITCH
MOAR

AUCTIONS END SUNDAY ~10PM EST

FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE:

https://ebay.to/2cd8e5C

FIND ALL LISTINGS HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211

OFFERS WELCOME

SHOES

NEW & LINGWOOD england black LOAFER slip on SHOES 7.5E uk 8.5 C us 41.5 eu

BESPOKE! NEW & LINGWOOD england black LOAFER slip on w/ TREES 7.5 uk 8C us 41.5

DRESS SHIRTS

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17.5 36 44e wing collar

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17.5 35 44e wing collar

BIG SALE NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad BLUE WHITE COLLAR SHIRT 15.5 35 39L

BIG SALE NEW nwt $125 J PRESS classic trad BLUE OXFORD SHIRT 16 36 us 41L eu

BIG SALE NEW nwt $135 J PRESS classic trad BLUE STRIPE bd SHIRT 16.5 36 in 42 cm

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17 34 43e wing collar

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17 33 43e wing collar

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 16.5 32 42e wing collar

BIG SALE NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad BLUE WHITE COLLAR SHIRT 15 33 38 e

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER coat 42 S us 52c eu

PAUL STUART Samuelsohn brown WOOL SILK CHECK COAT 37 38 S us 47 48c eu

HICKEY FREEMAN usa UNUSUAL BLUE BLAZER coat jacket 42 L us 52l eu WORKING CUFFS

OXXFORD onwentsia model SUMMER BLAZER 42 43 us 52 eu

OXXFORD onwentsia model BROWN HOPSACK BLAZER 42 us 52 eu MAUS & HOFFMAN

CLASSIC! BROOKS BROTHERS BROOKSGATE 3b BLAZER 42 XL us 52xl eu

BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON

NEW! $2500 RAPHAEL Savile Row BLUE COTTON COAT blazer 42 44 S us

PAUL STUART samuelsohn EARLY AUTUMN wool linen PLAID COAT 44 us 54 eu

HICKEY FREEMAN customized BLACK SUMMER BLAZER 42 L us 52l eu rare details

1960s ABERCROMBIE & FITCH classic BLUE TWILL BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu w/ACTION BACK

SUITS

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM GRAY STRIPE SUIT 38 us 48 eu

OXXFORD CLOTHES custom quality OLIVE GREEN lightweight 3b SUIT 42 us 52 eu

NEW CHIPP winston tailors BROWN STRIPE SUIT 44 us 54 eu WILD PAISLEY LINING!

VEST

NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM england SANTA CLAUS SILK VEST sz S

ALL AUCTIONS END ~10 PM EST SUNDAY!

100 MORE ITEMS IN STORE -- MAKE AN OFFER!

FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE:

https://ebay.to/2cd8e5C

FIND ALL LISTINGS HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## bloogy

These may not be trad per se but may be of interest to some here: Burberry french cuff shirts in different sorts of broadcloth, made in USA with quality details. All are 16-34, traditional fit. Do give a peek if so inclined:


----------



## bloogy

One more of the Burberry shirts from the previous post:


----------



## Pentheos

An unusual size (12.5 C), but a HELLUVA deal:



I'd BIN those RIGHT now if they will fit you.


----------



## mack11211

*Final hours*

All these great auctions end TONIGHT 10 PM EST!



mack11211 said:


> THIS WEEK:
> 
> MANY TRAD ITEMS AT AUCTION,
> 
> including
> 
> MANY AUCTIONS WITH $9.99 START AND NO RESERVE
> 
> NWT J PRESS SHIRTS
> NEW & LINGWOOD BESPOKE
> VINTAGE ABERCROMBIE & FITCH
> MOAR
> 
> AUCTIONS END SUNDAY ~10PM EST
> 
> FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE:
> 
> https://ebay.to/2cd8e5C
> 
> FIND ALL LISTINGS HERE:
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211
> 
> OFFERS WELCOME
> 
> SHOES
> 
> NEW & LINGWOOD england black LOAFER slip on SHOES 7.5E uk 8.5 C us 41.5 eu
> 
> BESPOKE! NEW & LINGWOOD england black LOAFER slip on w/ TREES 7.5 uk 8C us 41.5
> 
> DRESS SHIRTS
> 
> NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17.5 36 44e wing collar
> 
> NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17.5 35 44e wing collar
> 
> BIG SALE NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad BLUE WHITE COLLAR SHIRT 15.5 35 39L
> 
> BIG SALE NEW nwt $125 J PRESS classic trad BLUE OXFORD SHIRT 16 36 us 41L eu
> 
> BIG SALE NEW nwt $135 J PRESS classic trad BLUE STRIPE bd SHIRT 16.5 36 in 42 cm
> 
> NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17 34 43e wing collar
> 
> NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17 33 43e wing collar
> 
> NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 16.5 32 42e wing collar
> 
> BIG SALE NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad BLUE WHITE COLLAR SHIRT 15 33 38 e
> 
> BLAZERS & SPORT COATS
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad BLUE SACK BLAZER coat 42 S us 52c eu
> 
> PAUL STUART Samuelsohn brown WOOL SILK CHECK COAT 37 38 S us 47 48c eu
> 
> HICKEY FREEMAN usa UNUSUAL BLUE BLAZER coat jacket 42 L us 52l eu WORKING CUFFS
> 
> OXXFORD onwentsia model SUMMER BLAZER 42 43 us 52 eu
> 
> OXXFORD onwentsia model BROWN HOPSACK BLAZER 42 us 52 eu MAUS & HOFFMAN
> 
> CLASSIC! BROOKS BROTHERS BROOKSGATE 3b BLAZER 42 XL us 52xl eu
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS CUSTOM BLUE BLAZER 44L us 54 eu RACQUET & TENNIS CLUB BUTTON
> 
> NEW! $2500 RAPHAEL Savile Row BLUE COTTON COAT blazer 42 44 S us
> 
> PAUL STUART samuelsohn EARLY AUTUMN wool linen PLAID COAT 44 us 54 eu
> 
> HICKEY FREEMAN customized BLACK SUMMER BLAZER 42 L us 52l eu rare details
> 
> 1960s ABERCROMBIE & FITCH classic BLUE TWILL BLAZER 40 S us 50c eu w/ACTION BACK
> 
> SUITS
> 
> BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad MTM GRAY STRIPE SUIT 38 us 48 eu
> 
> OXXFORD CLOTHES custom quality OLIVE GREEN lightweight 3b SUIT 42 us 52 eu
> 
> NEW CHIPP winston tailors BROWN STRIPE SUIT 44 us 54 eu WILD PAISLEY LINING!
> 
> VEST
> 
> NEW ALAN FLUSSER CUSTOM england SANTA CLAUS SILK VEST sz S
> 
> ALL AUCTIONS END ~10 PM EST SUNDAY!
> 
> 100 MORE ITEMS IN STORE -- MAKE AN OFFER!
> 
> FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE:
> 
> https://ebay.to/2cd8e5C
> 
> FIND ALL LISTINGS HERE:
> 
> https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## phillytrad

Allen Edmonds Cavanaugh Black Penny Loafer Size 10, great condition, $40


----------



## mhj

*Allen Edmonds 'Leeds' Shell Cordovan Leather shoes - 11.5 EEE*

Buy it now - $88

Looks like a good deal, they are my size and I'm hoping someone grabs them before I do.


----------



## wacolo

Peregrine wool shawl cardigan Large BIN $29.99

Tweed windowpane sack 42 $29.84

Lands End USA full strap penny loafers 10.5 BIN  $18.00


----------



## Sir Cingle

If someone is a 42R and enjoys some GTH goodness, here's a decently priced yellow sack from O'Connell's:


----------



## Proclus

Spotted this ~38R BB navy blazer with all the trad details:


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I've just listed a number of items, including a few shirts from Viyella, Brooks Brothers and Ede and Ravenscroft.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/Ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## cellochris

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I've just listed a number of items, including a few shirts from Viyella, Brooks Brothers and Ede and Ravenscroft.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/Ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


Barrister & Solicitor, sent you an email!


----------



## thetallestmanonearth

*Just listed these:

 Needs a resole. Purchased these while AE was still making very high quality shoes in ~2013.*


----------



## phillytrad




----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I've got a few pairs of larger narrow cordovan shoes I just listed, 99 cents and NR

12.5A Alden for BB #8 Shell PTBs


13B AE Burgundy Shell Randolphs


12.5N (maybe) J&M Crown Aristocraft Burgundy Cordovan Wingtip Bals



I'm not sure how many gentlemen there are with good taste and a size that I assume takes up a small percentage of the market, so please do bid on these as I'm sure they'll go for a song.

oh yeah, and I also have a pair of size 10 C/E Ravello LHSs, 99 cents and NR


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

My auctions are ending tonight and there are some nice deals to be had on Viyella and BB shirts, to name a few. Identify yourself as an AAAC member.



Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I've just listed a number of items, including a few shirts from Viyella, Brooks Brothers and Ede and Ravenscroft.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/Ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## Pentheos

Not the great deal on shell cordovan ever, but if need some brand new AE Randolph 13 3E loafers, this auction will save you $250 off retail:

From AE:

https://www.allenedmonds.com/shoes/...ar_SF4889_color=4889#q=shell+cordovan&start=4


----------



## Pentheos

Unmarked Alden 13 A/C LHS in shell cordovan for a pretty good price:


----------



## David_Brotchie

Bresciani socks on sale at The Hanger Project. Argyles are 90% wool. Limited colours and sizes, but they're half off. I just picked up two pairs.



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Odradek

Just listed.
Ending on Sunday, October 23rd.
*

UK Size 12.5 F
Superb Condition.
Soles and heels are good and I'd say these have only been worn a few times.

*


----------



## Odradek

Waistcoats / Vests

All ending on Sunday, Oct 23rd.


----------



## ATL

These are my listings, but I thought you gents would like a crack at them:

J Press Yale tie:

Brooks Brothers 3-2 triple patch pocket wool blazer:


Mouse over image to zoom​



























*Have one to sell?* Sell now


Trad J Press Yale University Silk USA Mascot tie


----------



## mack11211

*THIS WEEK: VINTAGE CHIPP TWEED JACKETING -- FIVE LENGTHS -- BOLD COLORS*

Check it out!

TWEED JACKETING

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH brn gray beige 2.6 yds #4 great britaix

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH brown blue 2 yds #3 great britain x

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH olive gold gray 3 yds #1 great britainx

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH red black 3 yds yds #6 great britain x

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH blu red grn 2.6 yds #5 great britain x

ALL AUCTIONS CLOSE SUNDAY NIGHT ~10 PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/mack11211/...b611133:g:vngAAOSw9IpXzNDX&rt=nc&LH_Auction=1

OVER 100 MORE ITEMS IN STORE

FIND THEM ALL HERE:

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Odradek

I've just listed a lot of ties, some which could be considered trad. Some not, but lots to choose from. Over 25 listed.

Black Watch tartan wool, Campbell of Argyll tartan, Dress Campbell tartan.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/eyelight1b...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562




























Also have two New & Lingwood silk ties, .










And a very nice tie for anyone with Belfast connections.
.


----------



## wacolo

GTH PRL Purple Shetland sportcoat 42L NWT BIN $64.99


Stanley Blacker windowpane SC ~38 BIN $24.00 or BO


----------



## mack11211

*NWT J PRESS, HOLLAND & SHERRY & THOM BROWNE FABRIC on ebay*

THIS WEEK:

HOLLAND & SHERRY FABRIC
THOM BROWNE FABRIC
NWT J PRESS
KIRBY ALLISON HANGER PROJECT
MOAR

AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT ~10 PM

THAT'S TONIGHT!

FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE: 
https://ebay.to/2e1fqPz

FIND 100 MORE ITEMS IN STORE HERE:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211

SHIRTS

BIG SALE NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad BLUE WHITE COLLAR SHIRT 15.5 35 39L

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17.5 36 44e wing collar

TIE

BIG SALE NEW nwt $79.50 J PRESS ORANGE STRIPE SILK SEERSUCKER TIE 3.25" 8.5 cm

SUIT & JACKET FABRIC

possible HOLLAND & SHERRY italy COTTON CORDUROY JACKET FABRIC 2 yards

NAVY wool HOPSACK JACKETING 1.3 yards

HOLLAND & SHERRY TARGET super 100s BLUE BLAZER JACKET FABRIC 2 yards

$500 HOLLAND & SHERRY italy COTTON CORDUROY JACKET FABRIC 2.75 yards

RARE! 1960s UNUSUAL "G" STRIPED JACKETING 3 yards green brown linen cotton

SOLBIATI italy BROWN LINEN FABRIC 1.9 yards TROUSER LENGTH

THOM BROWNE 6 PLY ENGLAND WOOL CLOTH by the yard VERY RED

THOM BROWNE COTTON CLOTH by the yard VERY RED

GENUINE THOM BROWNE LINING RED WHITE BLUE by the yard

HANGERS

Item image
HANGER PROJECT $120 SET OF 14 FELTED TROUSER HANGERS kirby allison

AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT ~10 PM

THAT'S TONIGHT

FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE: 
https://ebay.to/2e1fqPz

FIND 100 MORE ITEMS IN STORE HERE:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## LeeLo

Shameless eBay plugs:



*
*


----------



## phillytrad

Vintage Brown 42 Long Brooks Brothers Makers Herringbone tweed with all the details - didn't realize it was a long when I bought it.


----------



## mack11211

*BB SACKS, CLASSIC JACKETING FABRIC, etc. ON EBAY*

THIS WEEK:

BROOKS BROTHERS TRAD
WOOLRICH HERITAGE

ALL AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT ~9 PM EST
NOTE DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME CHANGE

FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE:
https://ebay.to/2elJghR

OVER 100 MORE ITEMS IN STORE
FIND THEM ALL HERE:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211

DRESS SHIRT

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17.5 36 44e wing collar

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

BROOKS BROTHERS modern trad SACK FLANNEL BLAZER 44L us 54L eu w/turnback cuffs!

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMEL HAIR PLAID SACK COAT 46 us 56 eu ivy league

COATS & JACKETS

Heritage! WOOLRICH usa GREEN WOOL quilted SHOOTING JACKET sz L SUEDE TRIM

SUITS

ELDRIDGE harry rothman ROTHMAN'S BLUE GRAY TWEED PLAID SUIT 40 42 us 50 52 eu

FABRICS

NAVY wool HOPSACK JACKETING 1.3 yards

HOLLAND & SHERRY TARGET super 100s BLUE BLAZER JACKET FABRIC 2 yards

possible HOLLAND & SHERRY italy COTTON CORDUROY JACKET FABRIC 2 yards

$500 HOLLAND & SHERRY italy COTTON CORDUROY JACKET FABRIC 2.75 yards

RARE! 1960s UNUSUAL "G" STRIPED JACKETING 3 yards green brown linen cotton

SOLBIATI italy BROWN LINEN FABRIC 1.9 yards TROUSER LENGTH

ALL AUCTIONS END SUNDAY NIGHT ~9 PM EST
NOTE DAYLIGHT SAVINGS TIME CHANGE

FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE:
https://ebay.to/2elJghR

OVER 100 MORE ITEMS IN STORE
FIND THEM ALL HERE:
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## mack11211

*TWEED TIES, TWEED JACKETING, BB SACKS, MOAR (140 listings!)*

THIS WEEK

NEARLY 40 AUCTIONS

TWEED TIES
PAUL STUART CASHMERE
NWT MAN 1924 CARLOS CASTILLO TWEED COAT
THOM BROWNE FABRICS
CHIPP TWEED JACKETING

MOAR

AUCTIONS CLOSE ~10PM EST SUNDAY

FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE
https://ebay.to/2eK3nq7

FIND 100 MORE LISTINGS IN STORE HERE
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211

TIES

CUSTOM DESIGNED brown DONEGAL TWEED TIE 3.25" 8 cm

LIBERTY OF LONDON BLUE STRIPE SHELTLAND TWEED TIE 3.25" 8 cm scotland

HOLLIDAY & BROWN barneys NY BROWN WOOL BLUE DOT TIE 3.75" 9.5 cm

GITMAN BROS autumn FIERY RED WOOL TIE 2.75" 7 cm

CRAVATTERIE NAZIONALI milano italy LIME GREEN CASHMERE TIE 3.75" 9.5 cm

TRAD! ROBERT TALBOTT usa GREEN WOOL CHALLIS TIE 3.5" 9 cm

GROOVY! BAMBERGER'S MEN' STORE unusual WOOL CHALLIS TIE 3.25" 8 cm

THE RUFFLER by ROOSTER usa GREEN HERRINGBONE TWEED TIE 3.5" 9 cm

LOS WIGWAM WEAVERS el denver STRIPED BLUE wool TWEED TIE 2.75" 7 cm

VARDOC OF OXFORD England skinny LIGHT PINK TWEED TIE 2.25" 5.5 cm

JONATHAN RICHARD ireland BROWN BLUE TWEED TIE scotland 3.75" 9.5 cm

BLAZERS & SPORT COATS

BURBERRY LONDON autumn BLUE herringbone TWEED COAT 44 L us 54l eu

RALPH LAUREN PURPLE LABEL BLUE FLANNEL BLAZER 46 L us 56 L eu italy wool

LUXE! PAUL STUART Canada BLACK CASHMERE BLAZER coat 42L us 52 L eu

BRIONI roman style wool MOHAIR TWEED SPORT COAT blue gray 42 us 52 eu italy

NEW nwt MAN 1924 Carlos Castillo spain GREEN PLAID TWEED COAT 40 us 50 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS modern trad SACK FLANNEL BLAZER 44L us 54L eu w/turnback cuffs!

YOUNG ROBBINS nyc CAVALRY TWILL BESPOKE COAT suede collar 42 us 52 eu

BROOKS BROTHERS classic trad CAMEL HAIR PLAID SACK COAT 46 us 56 eu ivy league

SUIT

ELDRIDGE harry rothman ROTHMAN'S BLUE GRAY TWEED PLAID SUIT 40 42 us 50 52 eu

OUTERWEAR

Heritage! WOOLRICH usa GREEN WOOL quilted SHOOTING JACKET sz L SUEDE TRIM

SHIRT

NEW nwt $130 J PRESS classic trad FORMAL tuxedo SHIRT 17.5 36 44e wing collar

FABRICS FOR COATS & SUITS

NAVY wool HOPSACK JACKETING 1.3 yards

$500 HOLLAND & SHERRY italy COTTON CORDUROY JACKET FABRIC 2.75 yards

possible HOLLAND & SHERRY italy COTTON CORDUROY JACKET FABRIC 2 yards

RARE! 1960s UNUSUAL "G" STRIPED JACKETING 3 yards green brown linen cotton

THOM BROWNE 6 PLY ENGLAND WOOL CLOTH by the yard VERY RED

GENUINE THOM BROWNE LINING RED WHITE BLUE by the yard

THOM BROWNE COTTON CLOTH by the yard VERY RED

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH brown blue 2 yds #3 great britain

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH olive gold gray 3 yds #1 great britain

DEADSTOCK CHIPP winston wool TWEED CLOTH red black 3 yds yds #6 great britain

AUCTIONS CLOSE ~10PM EST SUNDAY

FIND ALL AUCTIONS HERE
https://ebay.to/2eK3nq7

FIND 100 MORE LISTINGS IN STORE HERE
https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Marblehead77

Nice looking Southwick sport coat. 42R


----------



## cellochris

Marblehead77 said:


> Nice looking Southwick sport coat. 42R


Man I missed that one


----------



## Odradek

Just listed two pairs of shoes. Ending November 27th.

*

*







*
*



















Also, ending this Sunday, November 20th...










And a few ties still looking for good homes..

*

*


----------



## Orgetorix

Rancourt for BB shell Venetian loafers, 11D: 

These appear to be sun-aged Natural-colored shell. FYI, even though the seller has the "Make Offer" feature enabled, they won't take any less than the BIN price. I already tried.


----------



## Dmontez

Orgetorix said:


> Rancourt for BB shell Venetian loafers, 11D:
> 
> These appear to be sun-aged Natural-colored shell. *FYI, even though the seller has the "Make Offer" feature enabled, they won't take any less than the BIN price*. I already tried.


it really baffles my mind that someone would "accept offers" and then not actually accept them. If these were a penny, or really almost anything other than the venetian loafer I would have already purchased them.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> it really baffles my mind that someone would "accept offers" and then not actually accept them. If these were a penny, or really almost anything other than the venetian loafer I would have already purchased them.


If these things were two or more sizes smaller, he could sell them for $500 in less than 5 minutes. Japanese buyers LOVE shell Venetian loafers, like the old Florsheim Yuma.


----------



## Dmontez

drlivingston said:


> If these things were two or more sizes smaller, he could sell them for $500 in less than 5 minutes. Japanese buyers LOVE shell Venetian loafers, like the old Florsheim Yuma.


I get that, I suspect that if he did a 30 day listing and raised his price, he just may be able to get a little more, what bugs me is when someone says they accept offers, but really don't, and especially if they get offended by said offers.


----------



## ThomGault

Dmontez said:


> I get that, I suspect that if he did a 30 day listing and raised his price, he just may be able to get a little more, what bugs me is when someone says they accept offers, but really don't, and especially if they get offended by said offers.


I always laugh at sellers who list an item at the same price for two months with no buyers, but when I offer them $10 less, they tell me to get lost because they "know" their price is under market value.


----------



## drlivingston

Dmontez said:


> I get that, I suspect that if he did a 30 day listing and raised his price, he just may be able to get a little more, what bugs me is when someone says they accept offers, but really don't, and especially if they get offended by said offers.


I can agree with that. I also know that buyers have become increasingly ridiculous with their lowball offers. Now, I set a minimum accepted threshold on "best offer" auctions. If the bid is below that point, it is auto-rejected and saves me the trouble of politely turning them down.


----------



## zagfan

I have a size large Navy Blue Filson Midweight full zip Merino Sweater that is New With Tags that is closing on the "bay" tomorrow evening. Currently only $102 or so. Unfortunately I have size large belly and size medium shoulders and arms so it just doesn't fit me.

Search for "Genuine Filson NWT Mens 100% wool full zip Navy Sweater L USA"

Just checked Filson Site and new crew neck of similar weight wool is $275.


----------



## rl1856

*Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer 44 reg / 45 reg OLD 346 Label*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer 44 reg / 45 reg OLD 346 Label

$49.99 Includes Shipping


----------



## straw sandals

Early 70's (?) Chipp "partridge in a pear tree" pants, 35W. If they didn't have some tiny holes, I'd be all over these.


----------



## Odradek

I've just listed...



















Also, several ties, some of which may appeal to the trad gent, from Drake's, New & Lingwood, Dege & Skinner, Charvet, Hermes etc......














































Sorry for the huge photos...


----------



## phillytrad

*Brooks Brothers Makers Brookstweed 42 R Vintage 3/2 Sack Ivy Trad 42R
*
$115


----------



## phillytrad

*Alden Tassel Loafer 9 C/E Burgundy Calfskin 663 Aberdeen
*
$69.99


----------



## phillytrad

*Vintage Gucci Bit Loafer, Size 9, Burgundy

$69.99

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Gucci-Bit-Loafer-Mens-9-42-Burgundy-/282279698082?hash=item41b92e5ea2:g:lpEAAOSwcUBYRD~v*


*


----------



## phillytrad

Selling a nice J Press Burlington Knot Repp Stripe, need to subsidize my X-mas spending.


Vintage J Press Repp Tie Burlington Knot Ivy Trad:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

These 13 AA/B Alden black shell saddle oxfords are ending tonight and the winner is probably getting a steal


----------



## Orgetorix

^ People with skis for feet generally do get a steal on Ebay shoes, when they can find them.


----------



## WillBarrett

This is my auction but I've had trouble getting bids. Made in Scotland - Lewis Creek waxed cotton in Large in black watch tartan. Great jacket but too big for me. Your gain!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Really cool Polo jacket. Brushed shetland with leather wrapped buttons. Size 40R

https://www.ebay.com/itm/40R-Polo-R...-Green-Sport-Coat-Blazer-Italy-/282319681598?


----------



## housemartin

Very nice seersucker jacket


----------



## wacolo

Anyone in the vicinity?

Alden shell LHS 10.5D $55


----------



## Odradek

I've just listed three pairs of shoes: Two pairs of Edward Green and one pair of Crockett & Jones.










*Edward Green Chelsea Black Cap Toe Shoes - UK Size 12F - 202 Last - 
EG Shoe Trees Included*


----------



## Dmontez

wacolo said:


> Anyone in the vicinity?
> 
> Alden shell LHS 10.5D $55


Well those are being shipped to Texas for me, thanks for the heads up.

The soles are not in the best shape, but the uppers look great.


----------



## Dmontez

Dmontez said:


> Well those are being shipped to Texas for me, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> The soles are not in the best shape, but the uppers look great.


This guys jerking me around... sounds like he's on something, told me he was in line at post office and needed an extra $25 to ship after agreeing on $40 with shipping.


----------



## wacolo

Dmontez said:


> This guys jerking me around... sounds like he's on something, told me he was in line at post office and needed an extra $25 to ship after agreeing on $40 with shipping.


I have found some interesting things on that sight, but was hesitant as it seemed more Craigslist than Ebay. Hope you work it out.


----------



## Dmontez

wacolo said:


> I have found some interesting things on that sight, but was hesitant as it seemed more Craigslist than Ebay. Hope you work it out.


Well it looks like I'm out $40.00, oh well you win some you lose some, I should have know when he said he doesn't use PayPal, just something called square cash, basically once you send money and the other person withdraws it, you can only get your money back if that person sends it to you, there is no buyer protection.

The sorry thing is that the guy actually has the shoes, and has sold other clothing items on the letgo platform. He truly does not understand what he has, and someone in Florida is going to get some color 8 LHS for super cheap.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

This is my listing&#8230;

*Eastland Made in Maine Seneca USA (9.5) Camp Moc Chukka Boots*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****

I am posting this not only to shill my own goods :biggrin: but also to point out that Eastland's Made in Maine collection is made for them by Rancourt (see Kyle Rancourt's Ask Me Anything on Reddit:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/191560
). As Eastland doesn't advertise the connection, these Rancourt-made shoes can often be found at a discount in comparison to the well-regarded Rancourt-branded ones. This is something to keep an eye out for if you like Rancourt.


----------



## bloogy

I've been busy trying to clear out my closet (America's national pastime in January). I have a few things on the e-place that my be of interest to board members:

Rancourt 5 eyelet camp moc boots in black Chromexcel:

Cricket sweater in navy with red/yellow:

Original era J Crew rollneck in burgundy (maybe not trad but very warm):

There are several other sweaters that may be of interest as well.

*Apologies for the lack of pictures. If they are the right size for eBay, they are always too big here...*


----------



## serdan

These haven't been mentioned yet, I believe. Not exactly trad, as the jackets have 2 buttons and darts, but you can do much worse at $25-$35 for BB wool suits in staple colours. They all probably date back to the late 1980s or 1990s:

https://www.ebay.com/sch/Suits/3001...tem3d313abc7c:g:mxYAAOSwt5hYhQCo&_ssn=tahomah

They are size 42R or maybe 42S (28'' inseam). (Not my auction and not my size, or else they wouldn't be there.)


----------



## conductor

Wish these were my size! $39.99 BIN pair of Grenson boots



GRENSON ENGLAND VINTAGE Men's WINGTIP LEATHER DRESS BOOTS Brown UK 8 1/2G US 9


----------



## shinebox

*Cleaning out my closet. 44l and 46l*

Cleaning out my closet. This is all stuff I wore until I lost 20 lbs. Its all clean and mostly flawless. So if your a 44L or 46L check it out. The good thing is you know it is not stuff somebody got at a thrift store and smells like an old sock or has been altered to fit a leprechaun.

*NAILHEAD BLUE GRAY HSM BLAZER 46L Made in USA*

*NWT Hardwick Sport Jacket Blue w/Red Windowpane Made in USA 
*

*GREEN BLAZER 46L Made in USA
*

*2 Joseph and Feiss Sport Coats Wool 46L
*

*TRAD Orvis Forest Green Sportcoat Blazer Jacket 42L Wool Made in USA
*


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My listings&#8230;

*NWT Taylor Stitch Yosemite Chamois Shirt (46) Dusty Red $125*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****

*Trafalgar Burnished Java Lizard Belt (32) Made in USA*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I have some nice items listed on Ebay, including a brand new Viyella shirt, a Hermes tie and other items by BB and LLB.

https://www.ebay.ca/sch/Ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


----------



## ThomGault

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I have some nice items listed on Ebay, including a brand new Viyella shirt, a Hermes tie and other items by BB and LLB.
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/sch/Ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


I'm not seeing anything...


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I have some nice items listed on Ebay, including a brand new Viyella shirt, a Hermes tie and other items by BB and LLB.
> 
> https://www.ebay.ca/sch/Ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=10&_rdc=1


I tried again and it's not working. I'll try tonight from a real computer. Meantime, if anyone wants to look at my offerings, my Ebay member name is ybou2002.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I tried again and it's not working. I'll try tonight from a real computer. Meantime, if anyone wants to look at my offerings, my Ebay member name is ybou2002.


It took me a few days, but here's another attempt at inserting a link. Some auctions ending tonight, especially on a new Viyella shirt.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## Odradek

Selling a pair of Crockett & Jones black PTB shoes.

UK Size 8 and 'Dover' is the model name.

Ends on Sunday, Feb 19th.


----------



## wacolo

Athletic Supporter Tie BIN 7.39


Pricey but Nicey Shetland shawl cardigan Small $99.99 or BO 

Lot of 3 Gitman shirts 15.5/34 BIN $30.38 or BO 

Nice Southwick tweed suit ~40 BIN $25.00 or BO same seller has a few more of these


----------



## niegoslav

Any thoughts about this piece?


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

niegoslav said:


> Any thoughts about this piece?


It's dated looking: the lapels are fairly wide and the button stance is low. Personally, I'd pass.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

I've updated some of my pricing on a couple of items. Of interest to trads, I have a Viyella shirt, a BB shirt and a pair of LLB khakis. For the less-tradly crowd, ties by Hermes and Canali. If you're interested in anything, drop me a line here.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My listing&#8230;

*Allen Edmonds Long Branch Wingtip Boots (9E)*

(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Barrister & Solicitor said:


> I've updated some of my pricing on a couple of items. Of interest to trads, I have a Viyella shirt, a BB shirt and a pair of LLB khakis. For the less-tradly crowd, ties by Hermes and Canali. If you're interested in anything, drop me a line here.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/ybou2002/m.html?_ipg=50&_sop=12&_rdc=1


Great prices to be had on some trad stuff (Viyella, BB, LL Bean).


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My listings&#8230;

*Allen Edmonds Kearney (8½D) Penny Loafers*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****

*Gustin Raw Denim Straight Fit Blue Jeans (34) Made in San Francisco, USA*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****

*James Purdey & Sons Tattersall Shirt (16½ but fits 16)*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****

*Gitman Bros. Hawaiian Shirt (M) Made in USA* (Buy It Now) ****SOLD****
*Patagonia Pataloha® Hawaiian Shirt (M) 2001 Edition* (Buy It Now) ****SOLD****
*Reyn Spooner 20-Year Limited Issue Mele Kalikimaka Hawaiian Shirt (L) 2002 Edition* (Buy It Now) ****SOLD****


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My listing&#8230;

*Red Wing Made in USA Chukka Boots #595 (10½B)*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My listings&#8230;

*Peter Millar Masters Golf Shirt (L)*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****

*Penfield Gibson Hudson Wax Jacket (XL)*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****

*Thomas Pink Made in UK Superfine Two-Fold 170's Button-Down Collar Shirt (17½)*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****

*Gitman Bros Made in USA Short-Sleeve Shirt (L)*
(Buy It Now)

*NWT Vineyard Vines Proutsneck Pink Quarter-Zip Pima Cotton Sweater (XL)*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****


----------



## pfibiger

So I hadn't gone back and seen the original post, but saw the reference to letgo and Florida and went looking -- and realized those LHS were 1) in my size and 2) in Orlando and 3) still available 3 months later. (weirdly from a seller with a different name) The guy was super flaky and the box he had them in smelled like weed, but the uppers are in great shape. The soles are worn and the heels are pretty wrecked. I'm gonna send them into Alden for a restoration. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you, Dmonetz, but I was the guy who got them for super cheap (I paid the full $55).


----------



## phillytrad

Selling a great condition Pendleton Topster in Blackwatch Plaid:

MINT Pendleton Topster Blackwatch Plaid 40-42R medium Ivy Trad Vintage


----------



## phillytrad

And a classic dark gray herringbone Harris tweed in 42R:


----------



## phillytrad

Allen Edmonds Grayson Tassel Loafer, 9D, Black.


----------



## Dr. Pain

Any good Tom Ford deals on jackets (40r), shirts, or shoes (9.5)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillytrad

*Cricketeer Brown Herringbone Tweed Sportcoat 41R - 42R Ivy Trad Vintage*


----------



## phillytrad

Brooks Brothers Black Cap Toe Oxford 9C, $30


----------



## Odradek

Selling a pair of .

UK Size 9F.

Located in England, so bear in mind for shipping costs.


----------



## phillytrad

Price drop:

Gray herringbone Harris tweed, $60


----------



## phillytrad

Price drop:

Allen Edmonds Grayson Tassel Loafer, Black 9D, $35 "buy it now"


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My listing&#8230;

*NWT Knot Clothing & Belt Co. Oh My Stars! Belt (42)*
(Buy It Now)

Would be great for the Fourth of July.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My listing...

*Ralph Lauren Boat Shoes (11.5) Made in Maine by Rancourt & Co.*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****


----------



## Orgetorix

Wow, those are really nice.


----------



## bignilk

Look at this on eBay 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## BourbonandBranch

bignilk said:


> Look at this on eBay
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Hope that includes shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bignilk

BourbonandBranch said:


> Hope that includes shipping.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha. Forgot to mention, not my listing. Buy now and save 42%!


----------



## London380sl

BourbonandBranch said:


> Hope that includes shipping.


Forget shipping. I hope it includes Ben Silver wearing that tie!


----------



## bloogy

Gentlemen:

Two spring/summer shirts that may be of interest:

and other J Press style details:









, traditional full cut (but un-trad non-iron...):


----------



## bloogy

One more spring/summer shirt that might be of interest:

, also trad fit, also non-iron:


----------



## mack11211

*ENDING TONIGHT: NWT J PRESS PANTS, J CREW web belts*

SUMMER! LOT OF FIVE (5) J CREW RUGBY RALPH LAUREN RIBBON BELTS size M

LOT OF TWO (2) COACH italy LEATHER & LINEN BELTS 36 38 us

SUMMER! LOT OF FOUR (4) J CREW RIBBON BELTS size M

PANTS

BIG SALE NWT $110 J PRESS OLIVE GREEN STONEWASHED COTTON CHINO pants 44 us

ALL AUCTIONS END TONIGHT ~10PM EST

FIND THEM ALL HERE :

https://stores.ebay.com/mack11211


----------



## Fraser Tartan

A few of my listings&#8230;

*NWT Tanner Goods Made in USA Natural/Brass Standard Belt (38)*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****

*NWT Vineyard Vines Pink Piqué Polo (M)*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My listing&#8230;

*Alden New England Norwegian Front Blucher with Handsewn Vamp & Toe Seam (9½ B/D)*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****


----------



## Fraser Tartan

My listing&#8230;

*Sperry Top-Sider Gold Cup Authentic Original (10½)*
(Buy It Now) ****SOLD****


----------



## phillytrad

MINT!!!

Southwick for O'Connells, official Harris Tweed (the orb!) blue-gray sport coat in 42R (note: it is tagged a 42 long, but as you can see in the pictures and measurements, it is measured like a 42R)


All the ivy details! Soft natural shoulders, swelled edges, lapped seams, center vent, 3/2 roll


This is a beautiful jacket, looks never worn. Fully lined, made in USA, feels fully canvassed - this is an Ivy piece for those who are also interested in quality menswear.


Shoulders: 18.5"
Chest: 22"
Length from Bottom of collar: 31"
Sleeve: 25"


Any questions, please ask!


----------



## phillytrad

VTG Made in USA Brooks Brothers OCBD in yellow.

Pre-owned, soft soft cotton, great collar roll. Just starting to get that nice fray going.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*BARBOUR COUNTRYMAN/LIDDESDALE Quilted Jacket, Size M
Made in England*
SOLD

*BEAMS PLUS "Happy Army Navy"
Made in Japan
Japanese Trad via UNIONMADE
Bow Tie* Buy It Now
*Neck Tie* Buy It Now

*KNOT CLOTHING & BELT CO. Oh My Stars! Belt, Size 42
Made in USA
Perfect for the Fourth of July*
SOLD

*SMATHERS & BRANSON Nautical Needlepoint Belt (36)*
SOLD

*Listings are my own.*​


----------



## Jchuck61

a. testoni Black Label wingtips 9.5 
Bolognese construction

my listing...starting bid at $7


----------



## straw sandals

This GTH patchwork silk jacket is my auction. If you're interested, contact me and I can offer you a better price.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

*RANCOURT & CO. for J.L. POWELL Boat Shoes, Size 10½D*
*Made in Maine, USA*
SOLD









*LILLY PULITZER Phipps Seersucker with Pink Flamingos Pants, Size 34×30*
*It's summer!*
SOLD

*Listings are my own.*​


----------



## 127.72 MHz

A Chrysalis Field Coat.

It seemed too good to be true but I took a chance on $75.- and it is nearly new.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Just pulled the trigger on these gems. I love Nettleton long wings!


----------



## straw sandals

Not my auction. Look at this amazing Chipp suit. Amazing that it exists, that is. I can't imagine who would commission such a thing, nor can I envision a situation where one would wear it. Still.


----------



## gamma68

bloogy said:


> Time to re-home some sweaters. Do take a look if so inclined.
> 
> Thanks, guys. Hope 2018 is treating you well!


Dalwhinnie -- nice.


----------



## AldenPyle

Vintage NWT Green Patchpocket Sack Blazer 41L


----------



## straw sandals

Not my listing. Look at this San Francisco-era J Press corduroy jacket with hand pockets. It's a delightful oddity:


----------



## straw sandals

Not my listing. Check out this amazing Langrock GTH 3/2 sack. It might be a Princeton class jacket. Around a size 40; one size too big for me.


----------



## Pentheos

13B AE shell cordovan loafers. Uppers look excellent.


----------



## TDWat

This isn't eBay, but there are some size 9 shell cordovan Alden LHS up for bids on the Goodwill website. Currently at $180, and the shoes look to be close to new. https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/49387157


----------



## Reuben

SartorialSpender said:


> Over 50 great items. In many cases open to offers here though I don't log in that often.


This bow is beautiful. Sadly it is no longer available:










Sad for y'all that is. I'll enjoy it very much.


----------



## bloogy

Another from the late winter closet clean-out:


----------



## mjo_1

Shameless plug for my J. Press navy blazer. 41R. Sack, hook vent, etc.


----------



## gamma68

Orvis lightweight tweed weatherbreaker. Harrington-style jacket. Great in chilly spring weather, or fall for that matter. My listing:


----------



## TDWat

I haven't checked the model number, but these appear to be NOS shell cordovan Alden tassel loafers, size 7.5:

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/52324871


----------



## FLMike

TDWat said:


> I haven't checked the model number, but these appear to be NOS shell cordovan Alden tassel loafers, size 7.5:
> 
> https://www.shopgoodwill.com/Item/52324871


Just curious, why would you speculate and say "these appear to be.....", when you could factually state what they are by taking the 30 seconds required to google the model number? They are burgundy calf.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

Be careful with those. They are "C" width (A/C combination last) which is not stated in the listing.


----------



## TDWat

FLMike said:


> Just curious, why would you speculate and say "these appear to be.....", when you could factually state what they are by taking the 30 seconds required to google the model number? They are burgundy calf.


This isn't my listing; I know a lot of people use this thread to push their own sales, but I was just hoping to point out some cheap Aldens that someone could jump on. I saw them browsing around on Goodwill's website on my phone (from which I couldn't read the model numbers well) and thought someone wearing a 7.5 might be interested in looking into them in further detail.


----------



## wacolo

BB Red and White Seersucker 44L $50.00


----------



## xcubbies

I have a pair of AE shell cordovan plain-toe Leeds in size 8E in black. I only wore then maybe eight times and now that I'm retired I no longer need them. I advertised them elsewhere in AAAC, but will try here. I'd like at least $175.


----------

